# NSW STATE SPONSORSHIP INVITATION FROM 1st JULY 2016



## emboon (Feb 2, 2016)

New opportunity for everyone this new fiscal year.

NSW Skilled nominated migration (190) details:

http://www.industry.nsw.gov.au/live...d-immigration/skilled-nominated-migration-190

Latest SOL from July 2016 can be found at:

http://www.industry.nsw.gov.au/__da...-priority-skilled-occupation-list-2016-17.pdf

Please use this thread only for information sharing regarding Invitation from NSW for state sponsorship.

Best of luck to everyone.

"Good things come to those who wait"


----------



## yiyengar (Apr 11, 2015)

emboon said:


> New opportunity for everyone this new fiscal year.
> 
> Latest SOL from July 2016 can be found at:
> 
> ...


That's good news.
Best of luck to all those who are planning or in process to apply. 
Hopefully 60 pointers ! get invited this time around...


----------



## BAT7722 (Mar 20, 2016)

I dont think the quota is 4,000. Website doesnt exactly say that NSW is to nominate 4K people for 2016-17.


----------



## daussie (Jun 16, 2016)

BAT7722 said:


> I dont think the quota is 4,000. Website doesnt exactly say that NSW is to nominate 4K people for 2016-17.


Is this not valid? 
http://www.industry.nsw.gov.au/live...lled-nominated-migration-190/are-you-eligible


----------



## ryan.rich (May 2, 2016)

Yay, new immigration year and new opportunities for invites. Fingers crossed...


----------



## BAT7722 (Mar 20, 2016)

daussie said:


> Is this not valid?
> http://www.industry.nsw.gov.au/live...lled-nominated-migration-190/are-you-eligible




Forgive me i mixed up the quota thing with accountants' limit


----------



## Neyogasgas (Jan 16, 2014)

Leggo!!lane:


----------



## jahanzeb84 (May 9, 2016)

BAT7722 said:


> I dont think the quota is 4,000. Website doesnt exactly say that NSW is to nominate 4K people for 2016-17.


I think you are right :confused2:


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Oh sad that we lost the old thread 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## engr.asadbutt (Feb 6, 2015)

Lets we all pray that 55 pointers ll be cleared first

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Winwan (Jun 18, 2016)

Hoping for a better year


----------



## andyyangjian (May 1, 2015)

We have to wait until late July as mentioned by nsw today, so I guess nothing will happen before second round 189 (20/7).


----------



## Princecarl (Apr 14, 2016)

andyyangjian said:


> We have to wait until late July as mentioned by nsw today, so I guess nothing will happen before second round 189 (20/7).


Hi,

Im new to this forum. 
Where is this written? That nsw will start late July?

Any predictions for 60+5 poiinters to get nsw invite? And roughly which month. 

My worry is my IELTS bec i didnt get 7 each. Most invites i see is always 7 each. 

Any one get invited, same as me. Pls share. My points below.

Anzo 261313 Software Engr
ACS +
IELTS (R 7.5, L 7.5, S 7, W 6.5) Competent
Partner points 5
Age 25 pts
Work exp 15
Educ 15
Total 60+5(ss)
189 eoi on 16 june 2016
190 eoi on 16 june 2016


----------



## ryan.rich (May 2, 2016)

It says on their website that they'll start late July. Since the 189 draw is the 20th and NSW normally does the Friday after, we can assume they'll start invites on the 22nd of July.


----------



## amabrouk (Apr 18, 2016)

ryan.rich said:


> It says on their website that they'll start late July. Since the 189 draw is the 20th and NSW normally does the Friday after, we can assume they'll start invites on the 22nd of July.


How to apply for NSW and what are the chances for systems analyst with 60points + 5 nomination? Please advise


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

amabrouk said:


> How to apply for NSW and what are the chances for systems analyst with 60points + 5 nomination? Please advise




Select NSW as preferred state. 

Its hard to say if you will get an invite. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## amabrouk (Apr 18, 2016)

andreyx108b said:


> amabrouk said:
> 
> 
> > How to apply for NSW and what are the chances for systems analyst with 60points + 5 nomination? Please advise
> ...


Thanks.

Any trend on giving NSW invitation? Which based on that we can forecast the future invitations??


----------



## andyyangjian (May 1, 2015)

Princecarl said:


> Hi,
> 
> Im new to this forum.
> Where is this written? That nsw will start late July?
> ...


without 7 each, you have no chance, you can check myimmitracker for past invitation cases


----------



## Jaysingapore (Jun 16, 2016)

Princecarl said:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Dude why don't you try PTE ? I'm sure you can score above 65 since your score in IELTS is not that bad. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## phpwiz (Mar 13, 2015)

Updates: NSW 190 Program - Live & Work in New South Wales


----------



## Princecarl (Apr 14, 2016)

andyyangjian said:


> without 7 each, you have no chance, you can check myimmitracker for past invitation cases


Hi 

Thnks. Where can i see the mimitracker.
Pls send me the link. 

Thank u


----------



## Princecarl (Apr 14, 2016)

Jaysingapore said:


> Dude why don't you try PTE ? I'm sure you can score above 65 since your score in IELTS is not that bad.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks. Yeah will try pte soon. Tried it before
But having difficulty on speaking


----------



## Princecarl (Apr 14, 2016)

Princecarl said:


> Hi
> 
> Thnks. Where can i see the mimitracker.
> Pls send me the link.
> ...


Hi all

I am trying to understand the imitracker
As its my first time. 

Are all the numbers, from skillselect?
Or its just the applicants own made trackings?
If its not from skillselect, it is possible that
The numbers could be more. 

Please advise. Appreciate ur explanation
Thanks


----------



## ryan.rich (May 2, 2016)

Yes immitracker only has people who have put their details there, has nothing to do with skillselect.


----------



## Princecarl (Apr 14, 2016)

Princecarl said:


> Hi all
> 
> I am trying to understand the imitracker
> As its my first time.
> ...


And also on the ielts, is that their overall Ielts score?


----------



## inquel112 (Mar 9, 2015)

Hi guys in two weeks ill be gaining 5 points to 60. So I'll edit my EOI and tick for 189 so that I won't be wasting precious 190 slot. Should I untick 190 or is it okay to leave it as it is?


----------



## rajeevjaiiswal (May 9, 2016)

Subscribing....


----------



## bridge93 (Mar 22, 2016)

subscribing....






GENERAL ACCOUNTANT
Age : 25
Edu : 15
Aus Study: 5
PTE : 20 (90,90,90,90)
SS : 5
EOI 24/03/2016 NSW 190 ( 65 + 5)
EO1 24/03/2016 189 ( 65 )


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

phpwiz said:


> Updates: NSW 190 Program - Live & Work in New South Wales




I think same were told last year, but invite came late August.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BharatSAPBASIS (Jul 2, 2016)

Hello Experts,

I might be in the wrong forum and it is only because i am new to this.One simple question for anyone and everyone who feel they can guide.

As an SAP BASIS consultant with almost 8 years of experience, can I apply under ANZSCO code 263111 - Computer Network and Systems Engineer (is this only for networking guys or there are other guidelines?) or 261112 -Systems analyst(Both under SOL).

Or my last resort would be to apply as a system administrator, which is only present under CSOL.

Thanks in advance.I would surely want to get out of this dilemma as soon as possible.

Regards,
Bharat


----------



## hems264 (Apr 27, 2016)

Hello All,
Will appreciate updates on NSW state nominations.
Thank you 


*Subclass 190 (NSW) - 233211: Civil Engineer*

EOI Lodged: 27/06/2016
Total: 60 points
Age: 25 points
English: 10 points
Engineering: 15 points
Work Experience: 5 points
*NSW* State Nomination: 5 points:fingerscrossed::confused2:


----------



## phani2507 (Oct 21, 2015)

*Reg : NSW invite with 65 points with 0 english points*

Hi mates, 
hope you all are doing good..
I am new person to the expat forum . apologies if i asked question in wrong replay .

I have 65 points without English score ,did any one got NSW invite with the above case please let me know.

I am waiting for an invite from Dec 22nd 2015 for Software engineer 261313 

here are my points break down 
Age: 30 points
English : 0 (Competent)
PTE: R:78,L68,W62,S:89 (tried 2 times but no luck in writing  )
Qualification + experience : 20 points
Partner skills : 5 points
NSW sponsorship :5 points

Total : 65

Please let me know any one got invite with my scenario , please give me hope. 

Regards,
Phani .


----------



## kumar.ram2736 (Mar 10, 2015)

Hi Guys,

I have been away from last few months, did not follow this thread.
Can somebody tell me for Software Engineer (60 for 189 and 65 for 190) what is the EOI cut-off date for which invitation was issued.

I believe for 189 - 60 pointer effective EOI date is around January 2016.
Not sure about 190 invites for Software Engineer dates.


----------



## daussie (Jun 16, 2016)

kumar.ram2736 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have been away from last few months, did not follow this thread.
> Can somebody tell me for Software Engineer (60 for 189 and 65 for 190) what is the EOI cut-off date for which invitation was issued.
> ...


12-Dec-2015 for 60 Pointers
16-Apr-2016 for 65 Pointers

For the month of July alone they are going to invite 3900. I anticipate most of them would be under 2613 and expecting 60 Pointer cut off to come towards Feb-2016.


----------



## ManiSG (Jun 23, 2016)

phani2507 said:


> Hi mates,
> hope you all are doing good..
> I am new person to the expat forum . apologies if i asked question in wrong replay .
> 
> ...


Bro isn't it 60 ? 30 +20 + 5 +5 
because 65 pointers I think got even for start of April


----------



## skinaqvi (Feb 3, 2016)

Any chance for 263311 telecom engineer with 55 points in NSW?


----------



## supernova123 (Apr 5, 2016)

andreyx108b said:


> I think same were told last year, but invite came late August
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hi Andreyx 
Hope you are doing good. 
Do you know about the website which tells about about the state sponsorship information for an Anzoo code we enter. Like if we enter an Anzoo code it tells about all states which are offering sponsorships for that Anzoo.
Please let me know if you know about any of this website.


----------



## kamy58 (Jun 6, 2015)

supernova123 said:


> Hi Andreyx
> Hope you are doing good.
> Do you know about the website which tells about about the state sponsorship information for an Anzoo code we enter. Like if we enter an Anzoo code it tells about all states which are offering sponsorships for that Anzoo.
> Please let me know if you know about any of this website.


https://www.anzscosearch.com/search/


----------



## supernova123 (Apr 5, 2016)

kamy58 said:


> https://www.anzscosearch.com/search/


Thanks man 

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## hems264 (Apr 27, 2016)

Any Guess if they will issue invitations starting higher points or from 55pointers?

*Subclass 190 (NSW) - 233211: Civil Engineer*

EOI Lodged: 27/06/2016
Total: 60 points
Age: 25 points
English: 10 points
Engineering: 15 points
Work Experience: 5 points
NSW State Nomination: 5 points:confused2:


----------



## andyyangjian (May 1, 2015)

hems264 said:


> Any Guess if they will issue invitations starting higher points or from 55pointers?
> 
> *Subclass 190 (NSW) - 233211: Civil Engineer*
> 
> ...


no one can guess that, but it is unlikely that NSW will issue massive invitations for the first couple of months. I will say wait until sep or oct at least


----------



## Doshi (Jul 3, 2016)

BAT7722 said:


> I dont think the quota is 4,000. Website doesnt exactly say that NSW is to nominate 4K people for 2016-17.


Hi BAT7722 .. did you get the invitation to apply yet?? .. I am 10 points less than you .. trying to make out my chances of getting the invitation . Please let me know when you get the invitation

Thanks


----------



## janadhakshin (Sep 7, 2015)

*I'm NSW (190) 55+5 Pointer - Fingers Crossed*

Hello Everyone,

All the best guys and wish this year will be good for everyone. 

I am also 55+5 pointer without 7 IELTS score (that's a bum) and I have been waiting more than a year now. Hoping that this month some eggs will crack.

I will wait till this month end then if there is no positive invite, planning for another ACS to get 5 more points and go for 189 as I have completed 8 years of experience.

Also I'm taking my 4th PTE attempt on 5th July.

My third attempt was last month L: 64 R: 67 S: 64 W: 67

+++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++

*ANZSCO Code:* 263111: Computer Network and Systems Engineer

*ACS: *Successful 8th April 2015

*IELTS Test:* 6.5 Overall W:6 S:6.5 R:7 L:7.5

*EOI Submitted:* 55+5 points 190 NSW 8th July 2015

*Invitation:* ???

*Visa Apply:* ???

*Visa Grant:* ???

*Fly:* ???


----------



## Hasib_BD (Jul 3, 2016)

Hi! I have been a silent observer of this forum. I submitted my EOI under general accountant occupation in April 2015 with 60+5 (SS) with superior english. Now on September, I will get 5 additional points for age and my points will be 65+5(SS). Considering the current situation, what would be a tentative time for me to get nomination e-mail from NSW? THANKS IN ADVANCE.


----------



## janadhakshin (Sep 7, 2015)

Hasib_BD said:


> Hi! I have been a silent observer of this forum. I submitted my EOI under general accountant occupation in April 2015 with 60+5 (SS) with superior english. Now on September, I will get 5 additional points for age and my points will be 65+5(SS). Considering the current situation, what would be a tentative time for me to get nomination e-mail from NSW? THANKS IN ADVANCE.


Hi,

I'm surprised to see that you didn't get invite yet because you have damn good scores.

But then later found there is one catch is that your occupation is "flagged.

https://www.anzscosearch.com/flagged-occupations-2016-17/

So this might be the reason you haven't got the invite yet. Please have a check on this.

Try to do assessment again in which is closely related current occupation and it's not flagged.

Good luck.

Regards,
Jana


----------



## babbar_manish (Nov 29, 2015)

Hi,

Did anyone got contacted by CO, people who have had got the nomination/invitation post 01-May-16.
I have lodged visa application on 07-Jun-16.

From planning perspective on professional and personal front, can I expect CO contact in 2 months and if all is well .... Grant within 5 months of visa lodge date.

Please advise as I need to plan and work towards that.

Thanks,
Manish


----------



## razjoee (Jun 6, 2016)

janadhakshin said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm surprised to see that you didn't get invite yet because you have damn good scores.
> 
> ...


Not really yes the occupation is flagged for accountant general. It's been pretty tough to get invite under 189 for anything below 70. So generally higher scores were now required by states also with nsw being the prime state chosen because it takes quite a significant chunk of 221111s in its 190 program (in fact I've heard that more than half of its 4,000 are accountants). At 60+ 5 it was going to be still tough getting nsw so you're now really better off with 65+5 and you'll definitely get invite by sept /October. 

Going for an unflagged occupation, external audit is an option but won't be likely to change your fortunes that much as we have long backlogs there too since that ceiling was exhausted in the first 3 months of the year last time. At 65 I think your best bet still lies with Accountant General and state nomination by NSW.


----------



## uddu63 (Mar 20, 2016)

Hi,

I have 60+5 points as explained below

ANZ Code: 261313(Software Engineer)

Age:30
Qualification:15
Experience:10
English:0
Partner Skills: 5
NSW state nomination:5
EOI Lodged Date:4th June 2016

When can I expect the invite?


----------



## huybach20 (Jun 8, 2016)

andyyangjian said:


> without 7 each, you have no chance, you can check myimmitracker for past invitation cases


I see this link that many people with IELTS score 6.0 at least still got invitations from NSW last years. Is this not true, mate??
docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/t2UwTTKN_b0Yv2RQ14WAuew/htmlview?pli=1#


----------



## ryan.rich (May 2, 2016)

Just put in my 190 application for South Australia this morning, so if that invite comes soon I will withdraw my NSW application and free up a stream 2 spot.


----------



## ridhidureja (Dec 14, 2015)

*NSW Invites*



andreyx108b said:


> Oh sad that we lost the old thread
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hi All

Now from when NSW will start issuing invites for 2016-17. It will again be Thursday or Friday of any month. Or in July more invites will be sent as May and June had less number of invites as compared?

Seniors can share there experience.

Regards
Ridhi
261313 ICT Software Engineer
Total Points 60+5 = 65


----------



## alvinoz (Jun 17, 2016)

Hi ALL, 
I am new to this forum. Now preparing apply NSW SS with 60 point. I have a question about the select priority:
Man A: 55pts w/o SS 5pts, IELTS min 7
Man B: 60pts w/o SS 5pts, IELTS min 6
Which guy will be firstly selected by NSW in terms of they are under same code 261313?
Thank you in advance for addressing my concern.

通过我的 m1 note 上的 Tapatalk发言


----------



## sunil304047 (May 24, 2016)

Dear All,

I am really frustrated by my agent. Today, she called me and asked if I am interested in WA state sponsorship. I said you have already filed an EOI for NSW and If I change to another state, that will start from beginning. In that reply, she said yes. Then I asked again, when can I have the invitation, any idea. Then she said something which I didn't understand.

"She said, NSW will send some link first and then you have to submit all the documents within 14 days. After that only you will get the invite."

I was surprised, I haven't got this information before. I am fu**** up. Please help me to know the procedure. According to her, she applied for the EOI on 26th March, 2016. I have the EOI but I don't know how to check whether she has actually applied for it or not.

Points : 55 + 5(NSW state Sponsorship) - 261313
Date of EOI File: 26March, 2016

Please help me guys.


----------



## ryan.rich (May 2, 2016)

sunil304047 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I am really frustrated by my agent. Today, she called me and asked if I am interested in WA state sponsorship. I said you have already filed an EOI for NSW and If I change to another state, that will start from beginning. In that reply, she said yes. Then I asked again, when can I have the invitation, any idea. Then she said something which I didn't understand.
> 
> ...


It won't start from the beginning, you can have more than one EOI, I currently have one in for NSW and another for SA.

What your agent means is once the specific state, in this case NSW, decides to invite you, they will send a link via email that you must accept within 14 days, after which your application goes to the DIBP and you will then receive a formal invite which must be accepted within 60 days.


----------



## daussie (Jun 16, 2016)

sunil304047 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I am really frustrated by my agent. Today, she called me and asked if I am interested in WA state sponsorship. I said you have already filed an EOI for NSW and If I change to another state, that will start from beginning. In that reply, she said yes. Then I asked again, when can I have the invitation, any idea. Then she said something which I didn't understand.
> 
> ...


WA don't nominate 2613 imo


----------



## daussie (Jun 16, 2016)

alvinoz said:


> Hi ALL,
> I am new to this forum. Now preparing apply NSW SS with 60 point. I have a question about the select priority:
> Man A: 55pts w/o SS 5pts, IELTS min 7
> Man B: 60pts w/o SS 5pts, IELTS min 6
> ...


Man B


----------



## alvinoz (Jun 17, 2016)

andyyangjian said:


> without 7 each, you have no chance, you can check myimmitracker for past invitation cases


Hi andyyangjian,
I can see some 55 pointers w/o 5pts from ss were invited, of course they have IELTS min 7.

Do you mean these applicants would be invited other than those 60 pointers having IELTS min 6, when they are under same code 261313?

Thank you.

Sent from my phone with Tapatalk


----------



## alvinoz (Jun 17, 2016)

daussie said:


> Man B


Thank you. I hold the same view. But also heard some applicants like Man A were invited, while others Man B are queued. So a little confused.. 

Sent from my phone with Tapatalk


----------



## JP Mosa (Mar 14, 2013)

daussie said:


> Man B


how & why?


----------



## sunil304047 (May 24, 2016)

daussie said:


> WA don't nominate 2613 imo


Sorry it was SA, I have edited that message. Thanks for your reply.

Is there any way, where I get to know whether EOI is submitted or not.


----------



## deepak251513 (Mar 5, 2016)

sunil304047 said:


> Sorry it was SA, I have edited that message. Thanks for your reply.
> 
> Is there any way, where I get to know whether EOI is submitted or not.


Not possible to know from anywhere. Ur agent is the only one who is contact point to dibp... any communication happens will only be between ur agent and dibp.... 

Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


----------



## 65Points! (Apr 18, 2016)

sunil304047 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I am really frustrated by my agent. Today, she called me and asked if I am interested in WA state sponsorship. I said you have already filed an EOI for NSW and If I change to another state, that will start from beginning. In that reply, she said yes. Then I asked again, when can I have the invitation, any idea. Then she said something which I didn't understand.
> 
> ...


For state sponsorship:

1. You first put in an EoI

2. If you make the cut, which is based on:
- Occupation Code
- Points score
- English language ability
- Skilled employment

Shortlisting happens in exactly the same sequence, there is an email sent where in you have to apply for the state nomination with all such documents which support the points claimed. This process is done to seek state nomination, if approved, you get the additional 5 points you are after. You get 14 days to apply.

3. If the state nominates you, you then apply through your immi account for the PR under SC190. You get 2 months to apply.

Just a suggestion in general, Australia is very unlike India. Here things are damn simple and every possible information one is looking for is right up there on the DIBP site (border.gov.au) and on the sponsoring state's site, in your case NSW (NSW Skilled Occupation Lists - Live & Work in New South Wales), please read through these, and you should be all ready to go than depend on these agents who are simply taking money from you just to upload your documents, and they bring in nothing else, as simple as that.


----------



## sunil304047 (May 24, 2016)

deepakvekaria said:


> Not possible to know from anywhere. Ur agent is the only one who is contact point to dibp... any communication happens will only be between ur agent and dibp....
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


But what if they lied you that they have submitted the EOI but in real they forget to send accidentally.

I am really frustrated. I really don't know whether they have filed the EOI or not.

If I have the EOI number. Is that mean it is submitted?


----------



## daussie (Jun 16, 2016)

JP Mosa said:


> daussie said:
> 
> 
> > Man B
> ...


See their selection criteria they have mentioned in site clearly.


----------



## deepak251513 (Mar 5, 2016)

sunil304047 said:


> But what if they lied you that they have submitted the EOI but in real they forget to send accidentally.
> 
> I am really frustrated. I really don't know whether they have filed the EOI or not.
> 
> If I have the EOI number. Is that mean it is submitted?


I dunno rest thing. As i have also hired agent. But i am yet to clear PTE to touch 60 points to file EOI.

Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


----------



## sunil304047 (May 24, 2016)

65Points! said:


> For state sponsorship:
> 
> 1. You first put in an EoI
> 
> ...


Thank you so much for your information. I really appreciate your effort.


----------



## JP Mosa (Mar 14, 2013)

daussie said:


> See their selection criteria they have mentioned in site clearly.


I did.


----------



## pelanchelian (May 13, 2016)

New hopes!!!


----------



## JP Mosa (Mar 14, 2013)

daussie said:


> See their selection criteria they have mentioned in site clearly.


I did.


----------



## jagdeepslamba (Jul 7, 2015)

Hello all any news on Grants!!! Regards Jagdeep


----------



## phpwiz (Mar 13, 2015)

Hi All,

I am sharing some observations from the invitation data since last year. 

In July 2015, there was a single draw on 6 July in which 2300 invitations were sent, and 2613 cut off remained at 65 points, and all 65 pointers were cleared till 27 June, 2015. 

In next draw on 3 August, 2015, again 2300 invitations were sent and 2613 cut off came down to 60 points, and all 60 pointers in 189 till 2 April, 2015 were sent the invitations.

Keeping that in view, this July there are two rounds on July 6 and 22, 2016, and a total of 3900 invitations will be sent, as compared to 2300 in July, 2015. This might clear a big chunk of backlog of 60 pointers in 2613, who have not been invited since 12 December, 2015.

Once that is cleared, There can be a positive impact on the chances of invitations to 55 pointers in NSW. Also, SA is expected to share some load of demand in IT and Accountants.

All in all, This year is going to be quite interesting in first two months, which will set the trend for the rest of the year.

Let us hope for the best.


----------



## alvinoz (Jun 17, 2016)

phpwiz said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am sharing some observations from the invitation data since last year.
> 
> ...


Hi phpwiz,
Thanks a lot for your input!

Sent from my phone with Tapatalk


----------



## JP Mosa (Mar 14, 2013)

phpwiz said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am sharing some observations from the invitation data since last year.
> 
> ...


189 invitation rounds and number of invitations affect 190 invitations?


----------



## hems264 (Apr 27, 2016)

Hello All,

Since there are very less number of applications from civil engineers (I guess) what are chances of state nominations.

Thank you for sharing insights.


*Subclass 190 (NSW) - 233211: Civil Engineer*
EOI Lodged: 27/06/2016
Total: 60 points
Age: 25 points
English: 10 points
Engineering: 15 points
Work Experience: 5 points
NSW State Nomination: 5 points


----------



## deepak251513 (Mar 5, 2016)

hems264 said:


> Hello All,
> 
> Since there are very less number of applications from civil engineers (I guess) what are chances of state nominations.
> 
> ...


Who told you that there are less applicants.? 

Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


----------



## andyyangjian (May 1, 2015)

hems264 said:


> Hello All,
> 
> Since there are very less number of applications from civil engineers (I guess) what are chances of state nominations.
> 
> ...


It is too hard to guess, but according to NSW invitations sent to civil engineers last year, I think we can get invited but dont know when. I think would need to wait 3-6 months for our lucky draw


----------



## deepak251513 (Mar 5, 2016)

andyyangjian said:


> It is too hard to guess, but according to NSW invitations sent to civil engineers last year, I think we can get invited but dont know when. I think would need to wait 3-6 months for our lucky draw


Though i am not applying for same. But its hard to predict flow of applicants. 
Till mid of june i didnt see my (anzsco 225412) applicants here.. 
But now i have started see'ing some.. 
So all gets active when state list opens. But not all are registered here mate. 
I think this forum includes max 5% of total PR applicants. Not all are aware of this forum. 

Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


----------



## Hasib_BD (Jul 3, 2016)

Just out of curiosity, did NSW nominate 2777 accountants out of their 4000 quota? Any guesses?


----------



## daussie (Jun 16, 2016)

Hasib_BD said:


> Just out of curiosity, did NSW nominate 2777 accountants out of their 4000 quota? Any guesses?


Nope. Dont get confused with 189.


----------



## razjoee (Jun 6, 2016)

(I'm sorry this does not look like the right forum to ask this but ill ask anyway coz of the seniors on here)

Please kindly assist me seniors on the forum.

I want to understand the selection process on SkillSelect involving same number of points, in relation to date of effect VISA and IELTS scores. Please consider the following applicants A and B.

*Applicant A*
Occupation Code:221111
IELTS Score: 10 points - Competent
Total Points: 70
Visa date of Effect: 14 January 2016

*Applicant B*
Occupation Code:221111
IELTS Score: 20 points - Superior
Total Points: 70
Visa date of Effect: 03 June 2016

My question boils to who will be selected first in a 189 invitation round. The visa dates of effect I understand are crucial in an invitation round but I have also heard that if applicants have the same score, the English scores are considered. How does this work in the above scenario.

Thanks


----------



## daussie (Jun 16, 2016)

razjoee said:


> (I'm sorry this does not look like the right forum to ask this but ill ask anyway coz of the seniors on here)
> 
> Please kindly assist me seniors on the forum.
> 
> ...


A will be selected for 189.

Please use 189 threads. This is for 190 NSW.


----------



## ridhidureja (Dec 14, 2015)

*NSW State Nomintation*



daussie said:


> A will be selected for 189.
> 
> Please use 189 threads. This is for 190 NSW.


Hi All

Any invites today for NSW State Nominations. When are the next dates for sending invites for NSW

Ridhi
ICT Software Engineer
Points 60+5 = 65.


----------



## ryan.rich (May 2, 2016)

ridhidureja said:


> Hi All
> 
> Any invites today for NSW State Nominations. When are the next dates for sending invites for NSW
> 
> ...


End of the month, I assume Friday the 22nd they'll start with invites again as it's just after the 20 July 189 draw.


----------



## andyyangjian (May 1, 2015)

ryan.rich said:


> End of the month, I assume Friday the 22nd they'll start with invites again as it's just after the 20 July 189 draw.


i dont think it will be that early, in aussie culture, late july usually means last days, so 29/07 sounds more aussie way


----------



## amabrouk (Apr 18, 2016)

What is the chance of 261112??


----------



## first officer (Jul 1, 2016)

Hi all

I am a silent viewer of this forum. This is my first post. I have a quick question to all senior members of this forum.

I have lodged EOI on 4th june with 55 points + 5 NSW. My ANZSCO code is 233512(Mechanical Engineering).

Please tell me will I get invite by NSW govt ? or there are less chances for mechanical engineer this year. Also, is there any time frame or I have to wait for 5 or 6months.

Your comments will be highly appreciated.

Cheers.
233512 Mechanical engineer 
age:29
education:15
PTE65+:10
TOTAL POINTS: 55+5(NSW) 60
NSW 190 EOI DOE:04/06/2016


----------



## daussie (Jun 16, 2016)

first officer said:


> Hi all
> 
> I am a silent viewer of this forum. This is my first post. I have a quick question to all senior members of this forum.
> 
> ...


You will get in next round if NSW decides to invite your occupation for that round. No one knows frankly speaking.


----------



## andyyangjian (May 1, 2015)

first officer said:


> Hi all
> 
> I am a silent viewer of this forum. This is my first post. I have a quick question to all senior members of this forum.
> 
> ...


you dont have work experience? 3 years exp will give you an extra 5 points


----------



## first officer (Jul 1, 2016)

Nop.i dont have relevant work experience.


----------



## first officer (Jul 1, 2016)

So its mean in the recent round 6july, they haven't send invitation to mechanical


----------



## daussie (Jun 16, 2016)

first officer said:


> So its mean in the recent round 6july, they haven't send invitation to mechanical


Yep. Possible. Only few has been sent for 2613.


----------



## first officer (Jul 1, 2016)

Normally how many invitations nsw send to each occupation in per round and what about the chances of getting invited in my case


----------



## attahmad (Sep 4, 2015)

Any Chemical Engr recently got invitation from NSW? I am awaiting since September 2015 but no invitation yet...


----------



## first officer (Jul 1, 2016)

How many points you have and do you have 7 each in ielts
Thanks


----------



## hems264 (Apr 27, 2016)

first officer said:


> Normally how many invitations nsw send to each occupation in per round and what about the chances of getting invited in my case


Same Question in my Mind - any1 can shred some light on this?


----------



## sudheerv2 (Jun 30, 2016)

Hi, 
I have applied for Victoria State nomination. But I would like to apply for NSW now. I am applying for 261313 (SE). 
How to go about updating the EOI and I see that there is an option to select only one state in the EOI form. 
And if I update the EOI, will my application count from the date I have updated? 

I filed the EOI on 23rd June with 60 points for 189.

Please help guys... 

Thank you, 
Sudeer


----------



## daussie (Jun 16, 2016)

sudheerv2 said:


> Hi,
> I have applied for Victoria State nomination. But I would like to apply for NSW now. I am applying for 261313 (SE).
> How to go about updating the EOI and I see that there is an option to select only one state in the EOI form.
> And if I update the EOI, will my application count from the date I have updated?
> ...


 Date will not be changed as far as no change to points score.


----------



## daussie (Jun 16, 2016)

sudheerv2 said:


> Hi,
> I have applied for Victoria State nomination. But I would like to apply for NSW now. I am applying for 261313 (SE).
> How to go about updating the EOI and I see that there is an option to select only one state in the EOI form.
> And if I update the EOI, will my application count from the date I have updated?
> ...


Did you get an update from Vic? Heard that more than 75% of Vic cases are rejections after a long wait...


----------



## daussie (Jun 16, 2016)

first officer said:


> How many points you have and do you have 7 each in ielts
> Thanks


Don't think we have this stats published anywhere officially. Anyways, we shall assume they approve around 320 nominations per month avg.


----------



## andyyangjian (May 1, 2015)

daussie said:


> Don't think we have this stats published anywhere officially. Anyways, we shall assume they approve around 320 nominations per month avg.


320 per month will not happen. i think same pattern for this year, wait till nov or dec see what happens


----------



## daussie (Jun 16, 2016)

andyyangjian said:


> daussie said:
> 
> 
> > Don't think we have this stats published anywhere officially. Anyways, we shall assume they approve around 320 nominations per month avg.
> ...


Yeah agree that they will be selective and slow invite initially and later will go bulk.

Just mentioned as an avg.


----------



## Princecarl (Apr 14, 2016)

Hi

In immitracker, Ielts column refers to each
Or overal ielts score?
Work exp column refers to points or number of
Years exp?

Thanks!


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

first officer said:


> How many points you have and do you have 7 each in ielts
> Thanks




No one can really say... You can try to estimate using the data we have, but its tricky. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ridhidureja (Dec 14, 2015)

*NSW Invites*



andreyx108b said:


> No one can really say... You can try to estimate using the data we have, but its tricky.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hi All

is there any possibility that NSW will send invites today or tomorrow. Or they will send only in the last week of the month.

What is the invite pattern of last year in July.

Kindly advice.

Regards
Ridhi


----------



## daussie (Jun 16, 2016)

ridhidureja said:


> andreyx108b said:
> 
> 
> > No one can really say... You can try to estimate using the data we have, but its tricky.
> ...


No possibility.


----------



## Ankur.Khandelwal (Jun 3, 2016)

daussie said:


> No possibility.


Hello,

Any idea regarding there pattern do they clear the old ppl first or it is like 189 - ppls with higher score and old applied date?

Thanks to advise!
Ankur


----------



## kamy58 (Jun 6, 2015)

Ankur.Khandelwal said:


> Hello,
> 
> Any idea regarding there pattern do they clear the old ppl first or it is like 189 - ppls with higher score and old applied date?
> 
> ...


Candidates are selected and ranked in the following order:

1. Occupation
2. Australian Department of Immigration and Border Protection (DIBP) points score
3. English language ability
4. Skilled employment

Where candidates have the same ranking on these criteria at the time of selection, they will be further ranked based on the date and time that their points claims were last updated in SkillSelect.


When somebody submitted the application is highly unlikely to come in to picture because of four criteria they judge in order.


----------



## ridhidureja (Dec 14, 2015)

*190 Invitations NSW*

Hi All,
When in July NSW will start inviting. Will it be end of month or is there any possibility next week?

Or Next month, 

Regards
RidhiDureja
261313 Software Engineer
Points 60+5 = 65
PTE Acad 84, 80, 76, 71 Total 76


----------



## daussie (Jun 16, 2016)

ridhidureja said:


> Hi All,
> When in July NSW will start inviting. Will it be end of month or is there any possibility next week?
> 
> Or Next month,
> ...


NSW says late July.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

ridhidureja said:


> Hi All,
> 
> When in July NSW will start inviting. Will it be end of month or is there any possibility next week?
> 
> ...




I would say mid-august. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skinaqvi (Feb 3, 2016)

I want to know about telecom engineers possibility to get throught EOI of NSW with 55 points by having 12+ year experience but Ielts 6.

I submitted my eoi in december but no news till date.

Is there any one who can guide me that what can be the possibilties with theses
Scenarios?

If NSW are not interested with 6 Ielts then why they not change requirements like other states? 

Even last year complete quota of telecom engineers for 189 was not filled


----------



## amabrouk (Apr 18, 2016)

Any recent invitations from NSW for systems analyst occupation 261112? Thanks


----------



## Ankur.Khandelwal (Jun 3, 2016)

amabrouk said:


> Any recent invitations from NSW for systems analyst occupation 261112? Thanks



NSW would only start by the end of July 2016 not before that....


----------



## hari_it_ram (Jun 30, 2013)

Subscribing...


----------



## andyyangjian (May 1, 2015)

skinaqvi said:


> I want to know about telecom engineers possibility to get throught EOI of NSW with 55 points by having 12+ year experience but Ielts 6.
> 
> I submitted my eoi in december but no news till date.
> 
> ...


because NSW wants to invite people with less popular occupations (eg. anzsco code start with 1 and 3) with ielts 6 only, so they will not change requirement to 7. For your case, you should try to get 60points eg. PTE 65 to apply 189, most engineering occupations are quite popular many 55 pointers have ielts 7 are ranked ahead of you


----------



## daussie (Jun 16, 2016)

andyyangjian said:


> skinaqvi said:
> 
> 
> > I want to know about telecom engineers possibility to get throught EOI of NSW with 55 points by having 12+ year experience but Ielts 6.
> ...


Where it is mentioned that NSW wants to invite less popular occupations? I thought it is based on their priority list prepared based on demand statistics.


----------



## josephnithin81 (Jul 2, 2016)

Guys what is the current point that running for NSW 190 EOI


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rohannanda17 (Mar 25, 2016)

josephnithin81 said:


> Guys what is the current point that running for NSW 190 EOI
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


NSW will begin their invitations by this month end or probably by the mid of August.
Sometimes even 60 points do not guarantee an invitation as it all depends on the occupation code first and foremost.
What you score ultimately at the end of the day is a secondary issue.


----------



## amabrouk (Apr 18, 2016)

What is the chance for systems analyst 261112 with 65 points?


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

amabrouk said:


> What is the chance for systems analyst 261112 with 65 points?




60+ 5?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## amabrouk (Apr 18, 2016)

No 65 + 5 SS??


----------



## kidu.nexus (Dec 13, 2015)

Is there any chance for NSW SS for IT PM with 75 points ? Is it worth trying ?
Or should I redo ACS for something like Business Analyst ? - I should get 70 points if ACS provides an equivalent outcome.

I have done ACS - as IT PM and I dont see any IT PM getting selected anywhere


----------



## vips (Jun 14, 2016)

Guys,

In the updated website details of NSW, one statement struck me. They have mentioned that they select candidates as per the state's economy requirement. May be that is why they invited more IT/computer related occupations last year. Does that makes sense?

55 pointer mechanical engineer


----------



## skinaqvi (Feb 3, 2016)

Are there any examples, where we noticed some EOI got expired and no positive outcome or invitations come out from NSW?


----------



## daussie (Jun 16, 2016)

vips said:


> Guys,
> 
> In the updated website details of NSW, one statement struck me. They have mentioned that they select candidates as per the state's economy requirement. May be that is why they invited more IT/computer related occupations last year. Does that makes sense?
> 
> 55 pointer mechanical engineer


Yes. The first point of their selection criteria is occupation which is based on NSW industry demand.


----------



## vips (Jun 14, 2016)

daussie said:


> Yes. The first point of their selection criteria is occupation which is based on NSW industry demand.


In that case, then it has to be according to their priority/ranking list of occupation. But I dont think they are inviting as per the list they published. If so I should have obtained invitation by now (Waiting for months ). Mechanical Engineer on top priority in the first page of their list.


----------



## harvy dhiman (Apr 1, 2016)

This is a very depressing stage while waiting for the invitation 

Sent from my SM-E500H using Tapatalk


----------



## andyyangjian (May 1, 2015)

vips said:


> In that case, then it has to be according to their priority/ranking list of occupation. But I dont think they are inviting as per the list they published. If so I should have obtained invitation by now (Waiting for months ). Mechanical Engineer on top priority in the first page of their list.


no one knows their prioity list


----------



## rohannanda17 (Mar 25, 2016)

vips said:


> In that case, then it has to be according to their priority/ranking list of occupation. But I dont think they are inviting as per the list they published. If so I should have obtained invitation by now (Waiting for months ). Mechanical Engineer on top priority in the first page of their list.


The priority list published on their website is not as per the order of preference or higher demand but just an indicator of what all occupations are in demand.
They have places assigned for each occupation and varies from occupation to occupation, this only they would know.Try to get the best out of your English exam as this is what is in our hands.

We all can just wait to get lucky.


----------



## BAT7722 (Mar 20, 2016)

Guys did anyone of you write to ISCAH at [email protected]? At their Facebook page they said if we sent them our occupation code they'll tell us about the visa prospects. 
I sent them my code, Management Accountant 221112, and what they sent me for NSW was NSW needs Competent plus English AND three years of work experience. 

Now the NSW website doesn't say it anywhere. What's up seriously? I am worried


----------



## daussie (Jun 16, 2016)

BAT7722 said:


> Guys did anyone of you write to ISCAH at [email protected]? At their Facebook page they said if we sent them our occupation code they'll tell us about the visa prospects.
> I sent them my code, Management Accountant 221112, and what they sent me for NSW was NSW needs Competent plus English AND three years of work experience.
> 
> Now the NSW website doesn't say it anywhere. What's up seriously? I am worried


Better rely on what is mentioned in NSW and DIBP.


----------



## Dkaur (Jul 11, 2016)

janadhakshin said:


> Hasib_BD said:
> 
> 
> > Hi! I have been a silent observer of this forum. I submitted my EOI under general accountant occupation in April 2015 with 60+5 (SS) with superior english. Now on September, I will get 5 additional points for age and my points will be 65+5(SS). Considering the current situation, what would be a tentative time for me to get nomination e-mail from NSW? THANKS IN ADVANCE.
> ...


Hi

Could you please elaborate "occupation is flagged".

Thanks in advance


----------



## Dkaur (Jul 11, 2016)

Hi everyone 
I submitted my EOI under general accountant occupation on 6th July 2016 with 60+5 (SS)( NSW)with proficient english. Considering the current situation, what would be a tentative time for me to get nomination e-mail from NSW? THANKS IN ADVANCE.


----------



## ajay23888 (Dec 27, 2015)

I am targetting to submit below two EOI's by end of this month with below detail.

1. Software Engineer 261313 (Main Applicant : Spouse) 
AGE:30 , Education : 15 , Experience :10 , IELTS: 0 (Not possible to crack with 65+), 
Partner Skill: 5 , State Spons :5 =65 Total
2. Market research Analyst ( Me) -225112
AGE:30, Education : 15 , Experience : 5, PTE:10 , partner skill:5 State Spons :5 =70 Point

It would be great if any one can post me which state to select for both above EOI option as I presume that its better to select one state rather than all ? ( Target is to go to Aussie , Not preference to any state)
For Software Engineer, Targeting for NSW to select and For Market Research analyst targeting South Australia to select.
It would be great if any one could provide their view on above.


----------



## rohannanda17 (Mar 25, 2016)

ajay23888 said:


> I am targetting to submit below two EOI's by end of this month with below detail.
> 
> 1. Software Engineer 261313 (Main Applicant : Spouse)
> AGE:30 , Education : 15 , Experience :10 , IELTS: 0 (Not possible to crack with 65+),
> ...


You have better chances if you go with option 1. Reasons are:
a) Software engineer is on the sol and you could go for 189 and save a space for 190.
b) By doing the above you could save 300 $ incase you are nominated by NSW.
c) Market Research Analyst being on the csol is currently only absorbed by SA, but you need to have 80 points for to be invited or if you are an international graduate of South Australia or if u have worked in a skilled occupation in South Australia for the last 12 months or if u have an immediate family member permanently residing in South Australia for 12 months or more.


----------



## ajay23888 (Dec 27, 2015)

Thanks for answering my query.
Regarding A, I could not go for 189 ( because If I go for 189, I could not get Partner skill point as both the occupation are not in SOL list. which eventually ends first option with 55 + 5 points, seems impossible to get a call for next 12 month atleast. Best is 190 for me. 
60+5 , How many month for NSW to get a call? )

Regarding B, 80 points :-( , Need to search more option then.... Being BE computer + MBA , I could go for ICT Business Analyst as well but I thought to prefer the right path as my duties are more related to Market Research analyst. Can i apply for ICT Business Analyst as well, I don't care about the number of experience deducted from ACS as My Main goal is to provide 5 partner skill point to option 1 ? 





rohannanda17 said:


> You have better chances if you go with option 1. Reasons are:
> a) Software engineer is on the sol and you could go for 189 and save a space for 190.
> b) By doing the above you could save 300 $ incase you are nominated by NSW.
> c) Market Research Analyst being on the csol is currently only absorbed by SA, but you need to have 80 points for to be invited or if you are an international graduate of South Australia or if u have worked in a skilled occupation in South Australia for the last 12 months or if u have an immediate family member permanently residing in South Australia for 12 months or more.


----------



## rohannanda17 (Mar 25, 2016)

Dkaur said:


> Hi everyone
> I submitted my EOI under general accountant occupation on 6th July 2016 with 60+5 (SS)( NSW)with proficient english. Considering the current situation, what would be a tentative time for me to get nomination e-mail from NSW? THANKS IN ADVANCE.


Accountants are in great demand and there is a lot of competition. I wont have high hopes with 60+5, although all the occupations have been reset. Try to give PTE A and target 20 points.


----------



## rohannanda17 (Mar 25, 2016)

ajay23888 said:


> Thanks for answering my query.
> Regarding A, I could not go for 189 ( because If I go for 189, I could not get Partner skill point as both the occupation are not in SOL list. which eventually ends first option with 55 + 5 points, seems impossible to get a call for next 12 month atleast. Best is 190 for me.
> 60+5 , How many month for NSW to get a call? )
> 
> Regarding B, 80 points :-( , Need to search more option then.... Being BE computer + MBA , I could go for ICT Business Analyst as well but I thought to prefer the right path as my duties are more related to Market Research analyst. Can i apply for ICT Business Analyst as well, I don't care about the number of experience deducted from ACS as My Main goal is to provide 5 partner skill point to option 1 ?


I dont know much about if you could rather apply for ICT business analyst, even if you do, you stand to loose 5 points in the worst case scenario which makes it 60+5.
And moreover now you have equal points for both the occupations but in option 2 you have points awarded for English which i believe will give you an edge over option 1.


----------



## rohannanda17 (Mar 25, 2016)

and yes ict business analyst is on the sol too .


----------



## YashD (Dec 6, 2015)

Hi, 
I applied for (60+5) 65 points- Accountant (general) for NSW state Sponsorship in December 2015, and i am still waiting for the invite. Wondering when was the last time they sent out an invite for similar score ? :confused2:


----------



## aurora.a (Oct 28, 2015)

BAT7722 said:


> Guys did anyone of you write to ISCAH at [email protected]? At their Facebook page they said if we sent them our occupation code they'll tell us about the visa prospects.
> I sent them my code, Management Accountant 221112, and what they sent me for NSW was NSW needs Competent plus English AND three years of work experience.
> 
> Now the NSW website doesn't say it anywhere. What's up seriously? I am worried




Iscah has given wrong information at least twice this year. I've watched this forum since July 2015 and most of the 65+5 accountants and external auditors on this forum got invited by NSW. They invited those with superior English first in February, then everyone else with eois from November 2015 in March. 

Iscah also said there would be a new points system, which they incorrectly assumed from the report published by the productivity commission and has nothing to do with Dibp 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deepak251513 (Mar 5, 2016)

ajay23888 said:


> Thanks for answering my query.
> Regarding A, I could not go for 189 ( because If I go for 189, I could not get Partner skill point as both the occupation are not in SOL list. which eventually ends first option with 55 + 5 points, seems impossible to get a call for next 12 month atleast. Best is 190 for me.
> 60+5 , How many month for NSW to get a call? )
> 
> Regarding B, 80 points :-( , Need to search more option then.... Being BE computer + MBA , I could go for ICT Business Analyst as well but I thought to prefer the right path as my duties are more related to Market Research analyst. Can i apply for ICT Business Analyst as well, I don't care about the number of experience deducted from ACS as My Main goal is to provide 5 partner skill point to option 1 ?


Ajay Ajay Ajay

Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


----------



## ajay23888 (Dec 27, 2015)

Guys, Need to hear from Software guys (261311/12/13 code guy)

I am going to fill my spouse EOI on 29th July 2016 for 261313(software Engineer),having below point break-up: 
30 (AGE)+ 15 (EDUCATION) +10 (WORK EXP) + 0 (IELTS) + 5 ( Partner Skill) =60 +5 SS.

Suggestion required for below queries?

1. I should target to Fill NSW only for my spouse as It is only state which can provide me SS with each 6 score. Right? By when I could get an invitation with 60+5 as per above breakups? 
- I am following the immitracker, i am assuming that within 2-3 month, I can get a state sponsorship from NSW. Am i too optimistic or it could take more time? 

2. She can not apply VIC(as they need 7 each and main applicant do not have), Is it Right? If second applicant (me) cleared the PTE 65+ , then She can apply ?

Thanks in advance


----------



## Naga1985 (Jun 12, 2016)

I have lodged my EOI with 60 points today.
Age 30
English IELTS R: 7, L: 7, W:7.5 and S:7.5 (10 points)
Education 15
Experience 5 points (ACS deducted 6 years .. otherwise could be 15 points)

Total 60 
With state nomination 65

Is is advisable to wait for invitation from NSW or you recommend me to try PTE in the meantime to get additional 10 points 
Kindly help me in this regard


----------



## pr2b (Jul 24, 2013)

I have lodged the EOI for 189. I want to consider lodging the 190 EOI as well for NSW sponsorship. My question is how do I include the SS in my already submitted EOI, and more importantly does it affect the DOE for 189 if I include SS now?


----------



## vips (Jun 14, 2016)

Guys,

How does the experience matters in their selection criteria.? 

I never seen anywhere NSW mentioned about the years of relevant experience required. Even though there is no mandatory work experience requirement, do you think it affects invitation?


----------



## kamy58 (Jun 6, 2015)

vips said:


> Guys,
> 
> How does the experience matters in their selection criteria.?
> 
> I never seen anywhere NSW mentioned about the years of relevant experience required. Even though there is no mandatory work experience requirement, do you think it affects invitation?


Experience is the last factor if for a given occupation , DIBP points and English score are equal among candidates then one with higher experience will be invited.

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...vitation-1st-july-2016-a-11.html#post10560994


----------



## BAT7722 (Mar 20, 2016)

aurora.a said:


> Iscah has given wrong information at least twice this year. I've watched this forum since July 2015 and most of the 65+5 accountants and external auditors on this forum got invited by NSW. They invited those with superior English first in February, then everyone else with eois from November 2015 in March.
> 
> Iscah also said there would be a new points system, which they incorrectly assumed from the report published by the productivity commission and has nothing to do with Dibp
> 
> ...




So who were they inviting during July to February?


----------



## mohfareh (Nov 26, 2015)

andyyangjian said:


> because NSW wants to invite people with less popular occupations (eg. anzsco code start with 1 and 3) with ielts 6 only, so they will not change requirement to 7. For your case, you should try to get 60points eg. PTE 65 to apply 189, most engineering occupations are quite popular many 55 pointers have ielts 7 are ranked ahead of you


I could not open the writing task, can you send it in PDF please


----------



## mohfareh (Nov 26, 2015)

andyyangjian said:


> because NSW wants to invite people with less popular occupations (eg. anzsco code start with 1 and 3) with ielts 6 only, so they will not change requirement to 7. For your case, you should try to get 60points eg. PTE 65 to apply 189, most engineering occupations are quite popular many 55 pointers have ielts 7 are ranked ahead of you


How did you know that NSW looks for occupations with code 1 and 3?


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

mohfareh said:


> How did you know that NSW looks for occupations with code 1 and 3?




I think this is nonsense, they invite hundreds with 261313 and 261111/2


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## william1 (Nov 3, 2015)

Dears,

If u can, please answer my questions!

1- For Civil Engineering Technician Occupation, ANZCO 312212, skill level "2"; What are the chances for them to be invited with 55 points and competent english?

2- Skill level '2' what it does mean? is it affecting the chances to be invited or it is just a reference for the level of education?

3- Engineering Technologist 233914 V.S. Civil Engineering Technician 312212, which of them is having the higher chance of getting the invitation?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Naga1985 (Jun 12, 2016)

I have lodged my EOI with 60 points today. Age 30 English IELTS R: 7, L: 7, W:7.5 and S:7.5 (10 points) Education 15 Experience 5 points (ACS deducted 6 years .. otherwise could be 15 points) Total 60 With state nomination 65 (60 + 5) Is is advisable to wait for invitation from NSW or you recommend me to try PTE in the meantime to get additional 10 points Kindly help me in this regard


----------



## aadiv83 (Jul 13, 2016)

Hi All

Could you please advise if this is the correct forum to get information about 222112 Finance broker fiels and if yes, please advise the chances of me getting invitation for NSW stream 2 with 65 total points for V 190 SS.

Thanks


----------



## kamibutt (Jul 14, 2016)

*Need Advice*

Dear Admin,

I am applying for state sponsorship with following points

Age: 30
Education: 15
Work Exp: 15
Total: 60

I did ielts but I got following score
Listening: 7.0
Reading: 6.5
Writing: 6.0
Speaking: 6.5

my overall score is 6.5, I am sure i am not going to get language points but my DIBP point meet 60 requirement.

My question is this can i get the state sponsorship with these points?

Regards


----------



## andyyangjian (May 1, 2015)

3902 invitations issued by NSW during 15-16 financial year


----------



## meet2ami (Feb 2, 2016)

Only 79 invitations issued by NSW on 6th July!


----------



## daussie (Jun 16, 2016)

meet2ami said:


> only 79 invitations issued by nsw on 6th july!


2015?


----------



## meet2ami (Feb 2, 2016)

daussie said:


> 2015?


6th July 2016


----------



## daussie (Jun 16, 2016)

meet2ami said:


> daussie said:
> 
> 
> > 2015?
> ...


That's June


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

meet2ami said:


> Only 79 invitations issued by NSW on 6th July!




Those are nominations from june. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Princecarl (Apr 14, 2016)

meet2ami said:


> 6th July 2016


Where does it says 79 nsw nominations last july 6,2016?


----------



## Princecarl (Apr 14, 2016)

How to know the cutoff points on each anzco code that nsw had selected?


----------



## phpwiz (Mar 13, 2015)

Hi,

Results of the July 6, 2016 invitations round for IT.



This would help us in documenting the round-wise progress of IT occupations.

Next Invitation round on 22 July, 2016.

Cheers.


----------



## Princecarl (Apr 14, 2016)

phpwiz said:


> Hi,
> 
> Results of the July 6, 2016 invitations round for IT.
> 
> ...


Thanks. I guess it is for 189. Didnt mentioned the cut off points too


----------



## ihmar2002 (Jun 26, 2015)

phpwiz said:


> Hi,
> 
> Results of the July 6, 2016 invitations round for IT.
> 
> ...


How you know next round is on 22nd?


----------



## phpwiz (Mar 13, 2015)

ihmar2002 said:


> How you know next round is on 22nd?


You can visit the skillselect page on border.gov.au and click on next invitation rounds.


----------



## harvy dhiman (Apr 1, 2016)

20th july

Engineering Technologist


----------



## meet2ami (Feb 2, 2016)

andreyx108b said:


> Those are nominations from june.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yups...sorry...my mistake!


----------



## goauzzie (May 11, 2016)

phpwiz said:


> You can visit the skillselect page on border.gov.au and click on next invitation rounds.


Hi Phpwhiz,

Can you tell me why was your SS Rejected ?


----------



## phpwiz (Mar 13, 2015)

goauzzie said:


> Hi Phpwhiz,
> 
> Can you tell me why was your SS Rejected ?


I was told that I need to have a job offer.

or

If I was studying in Victoria, I should have completed my studies.

There was one person on this forum, who applied again and got the approval. 

Infact, that person was available on the last year's thread. If you need, you can search the last year's thread.


----------



## phpwiz (Mar 13, 2015)

Points scores and the visa dates of effect cut off for occupations in the 6 July 2016 invitation round.












This means that all 65 pointers till 25 April 2016 have been cleared, and those were 230. Last round which sent invitations to 2613 guys was on 25 May, 2016 which cleared all 65 pointers till 16 April, 2016.

There is another round on 22 July, which might send another 180-200 invites to 2613 occupations. I would speculate that this time cut-off might come down to 60 points and date of effect to October or November, 2015.

Although, this is for 189 but it does impact 190 indirectly.


----------



## emboon (Feb 2, 2016)

I have a question. If my IELTS expire on December and I have not received an invite yet, do I need to retake or will they consider the date I submitted the EOI?


----------



## daussie (Jun 16, 2016)

emboon said:


> I have a question. If my IELTS expire on December and I have not received an invite yet, do I need to retake or will they consider the date I submitted the EOI?


It should be valid by the time you ill be invited through skillselect.


----------



## first officer (Jul 1, 2016)

Any chances for Mechanical engineer at 55 points(Total) of getting NSW state nomination by the end of this month. 

Eoi Lodged 4th june 2016
IELTS 7 Each
Age 26
:juggle:


----------



## harvy dhiman (Apr 1, 2016)

Cant say anything bcoz there is no specific criteria

Engineering Technologist


----------



## first officer (Jul 1, 2016)

Whats the statistics says?


----------



## harvy dhiman (Apr 1, 2016)

Firstly they pick high ranking, fortunately high ranking will be invited before state invitations by 189 subclass, then they gonna invite the 55 pointers, dont know what criteria they will follow then, u can take an idea from immitracker as well

Engineering Technologist


----------



## razjoee (Jun 6, 2016)

Do you mean July 22 or its July 20 for the next round?



phpwiz said:


> Points scores and the visa dates of effect cut off for occupations in the 6 July 2016 invitation round.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## amabrouk (Apr 18, 2016)

When do u expect NSW to start sending nomination? And what is the chance of 261112 for 65 pointers??


----------



## daussie (Jun 16, 2016)

amabrouk said:


> When do u expect NSW to start sending nomination? And what is the chance of 261112 for 65 pointers??


NSW says late July


----------



## amabrouk (Apr 18, 2016)

How can I submit the application to NSW? I think I just need to create EOI mention that 190 visa and select NSW as the preferred state? Do we have also to submit application to NSW separately? Please advise.


----------



## Ankur.Khandelwal (Jun 3, 2016)

amabrouk said:


> How can I submit the application to NSW? I think I just need to create EOI mention that 190 visa and select NSW as the preferred state? Do we have also to submit application to NSW separately? Please advise.


No, there is no process for a separate application to be submitted for NSW. That is only an option for Victoria....


----------



## ryan.rich (May 2, 2016)

amabrouk said:


> How can I submit the application to NSW? I think I just need to create EOI mention that 190 visa and select NSW as the preferred state? Do we have also to submit application to NSW separately? Please advise.


For NSW you just need to submit a 190 visa EOI on SkillSelect and select only NSW under preferred state. No other application is necessary.


----------



## amabrouk (Apr 18, 2016)

ryan.rich said:


> amabrouk said:
> 
> 
> > How can I submit the application to NSW? I think I just need to create EOI mention that 190 visa and select NSW as the preferred state? Do we have also to submit application to NSW separately? Please advise.
> ...


Thanks. What is the chance of 261112 with 65 points based on your experience?


----------



## amabrouk (Apr 18, 2016)

Ankur.Khandelwal said:


> amabrouk said:
> 
> 
> > How can I submit the application to NSW? I think I just need to create EOI mention that 190 visa and select NSW as the preferred state? Do we have also to submit application to NSW separately? Please advise.
> ...



Thanks. What is the chance of 261112 with 65 points based on your experience?


----------



## Naga1985 (Jun 12, 2016)

I have lodged my EOI with 60+5 (NSW nomination) points 13 July Anz code 261311 analyst programmer. Age 30 English IELTS R: 7, L: 7, W:7.5 and S:7.5 (10 points) Education 15 Experience 5 points (ACS deducted 6 years .. otherwise could be 15 points) Total 60 With state nomination 65 (60 + 5) Is is advisable to wait for invitation from NSW or you recommend me to try PTE in the meantime to get additional 10 points Kindly help me in this regard


----------



## arbed (Feb 11, 2015)

Any human resource adviser 223111 here? My EOI submission was on 16 feb 2016. Total points 70 ( 65pts +5 SS )


----------



## daussie (Jun 16, 2016)

Naga1985 said:


> I have lodged my EOI with 60+5 (NSW nomination) points 13 July Anz code 261311 analyst programmer. Age 30 English IELTS R: 7, L: 7, W:7.5 and S:7.5 (10 points) Education 15 Experience 5 points (ACS deducted 6 years .. otherwise could be 15 points) Total 60 With state nomination 65 (60 + 5) Is is advisable to wait for invitation from NSW or you recommend me to try PTE in the meantime to get additional 10 points Kindly help me in this regard


60+5 points means I think its a matter of time before you are invited. Nevertheless you can always try to improve. I tried PTE, unfortunately im one of those with unfortunate accents which computer misunderstand.


----------



## Naga1985 (Jun 12, 2016)

daussie said:


> Naga1985 said:
> 
> 
> > I have lodged my EOI with 60+5 (NSW nomination) points 13 July Anz code 261311 analyst programmer. Age 30 English IELTS R: 7, L: 7, W:7.5 and S:7.5 (10 points) Education 15 Experience 5 points (ACS deducted 6 years .. otherwise could be 15 points) Total 60 With state nomination 65 (60 + 5) Is is advisable to wait for invitation from NSW or you recommend me to try PTE in the meantime to get additional 10 points Kindly help me in this regard
> ...


Thank you @daussie .. I booked a slot on Aug 8th .. I'm giving a try but not sure if I could cross 79+ in all sections


----------



## khnn (Jun 8, 2015)

Any hope for 55 Pointer Engineers
THIZ YEAR??


----------



## harvy dhiman (Apr 1, 2016)

khnn said:


> Any hope for 55 Pointer Engineers
> THIZ YEAR??


Lets see this month end invitation round.what is your occupation?

Engineering Technologist


----------



## Princecarl (Apr 14, 2016)

Hi all

Is there a cut off dates for the nsw state sponsorship invites?
Anzsco code or Cut off points too? If yes, where can we track it?
For now, im not sure which cut off points and effect date
They are inviting. 

Thanks
Anzo 261313 Software Engineer
ACS+ve 
IELTS (R 7.5, L 7.5, W 6.5, S 7)
Partner Points 5
Age 25
Work exp 15
Educ 15
Total 60+5(nsw state sponsorship)
189 lodged 16June 2016
190 lodged 16 June 2016


----------



## harvy dhiman (Apr 1, 2016)

Princecarl said:


> Hi all
> 
> Is there a cut off dates for the nsw state sponsorship invites?
> Anzsco code or Cut off points too? If yes, where can we track it?
> ...


I think for all IT professionals there is a cutoff of 70 points to eligible for the invitation in all visa subclasses.

Engineering Technologist


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Princecarl said:


> Hi all
> 
> 
> 
> ...




No as such.. No


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## daussie (Jun 16, 2016)

harvy dhiman said:


> Princecarl said:
> 
> 
> > Hi all
> ...


Nope


----------



## first officer (Jul 1, 2016)

What is the cut off points of mechanical engineer. I have 55 points with 7each in PTE


----------



## murali_tk (Jul 18, 2016)

Has anyone applied for 190 visa for *Mining Engineer*? What are the chances for a Mining Engineer to get an invitation under NSW state sponsorship considering the fact that the job is still in the priority SOL of NSW and have taken off from general SOL list of Australia?

I applied for 189 visa in the mid of June but didnt get an invitation in the last round of invitation, so I jumped to 190 visa application on June 22 with sponsorship from NSW.

Though it says in NSW sol website that the invitation will be on late July, does that mean it can be on any days of week 3/week 4 or week 4 in particular? Does anyone have any clue of the invitation dates for NSW?

Also in NSW website it states the invitation will be based on profession, followed by your points and then by your english score. Does that mean the chances of invitation will be higher for the profession with less number of candidates or it will be higher for people with highest score? 
Any advice will be greatly appreciated and thanks in advance. 

Total points 65
Age: 30
IELTS 10
Degree: 15
Aus education: 5
State sponsorship: 5
190 Visa application: 22 June 2016


----------



## In2aus (Apr 27, 2016)

Hi, my occupation is not in the NSW state list. But I have applied for NSW state nomination in stream 2 highly ranked individuals . Can any one tell me if 70 points can be considered has highly ranked individual?

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## gsferrari (Jun 11, 2016)

In2aus said:


> Hi, my occupation is not in the NSW state list. But I have applied for NSW state nomination in stream 2 highly ranked individuals . Can any one tell me if 70 points can be considered has highly ranked individual?
> 
> Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


I would hope so. I am sitting with 70 + 5 and I have no idea what else I can do to improve my point score.


----------



## bijayap.prasad (Dec 10, 2013)

*SkillSelect Update*

Hello Experts/seniors, I've a query regarding last invitation round.

As per the the result of last invitation round (SkillSelect 6 July 2016 round results), minimum point score of 189 visa was 60 with Visa date of effect 6 July 2016 12.04 am. Does that mean all the application (in all occupation groups) who had greater or equal to 60 points and who had lodged their EOI on or before 6 July 2016 12.04 am were invited? I am confused as my visa date of effect is May 5, 2016 for 261313 Software Engineer with 60 pt for 189 (and of course was not invited ). They used to mention the stat for this 2613 in a separate table before but haven't mention anything this time.

Experts/seniors, please put some lights on it.


----------



## 65Points! (Apr 18, 2016)

bijayap.prasad said:


> Hello Experts/seniors, I've a query regarding last invitation round.
> 
> As per the the result of last invitation round (SkillSelect 6 July 2016 round results), minimum point score of 189 visa was 60 with Visa date of effect 6 July 2016 12.04 am. Does that mean all the application (in all occupation groups) who had greater or equal to 60 points and who had lodged their EOI on or before 6 July 2016 12.04 am were invited? I am confused as my visa date of effect is May 5, 2016 for 261313 Software Engineer with 60 pt for 189 (and of course was not invited ). They used to mention the stat for this 2613 in a separate table before but haven't mention anything this time.
> 
> Experts/seniors, please put some lights on it.


60 points is the bare minimum criteria, but if the occupation is highly competitive, as in your case (higher number of applicants applying than the number of invites allocated for the financial year by the DIBP), then the cut-off points increase.

As per the update by DIBP, for your occupation 2613** the cut off was 65 points till 20 April 2016 10.51 pm, and for your occupation this has been happening for sometime now. My suggestion, either increase your points from 60, else try SC190, I think SC190 should give you a fair chance.

SkillSelect


----------



## Naga1985 (Jun 12, 2016)

65Points! said:


> bijayap.prasad said:
> 
> 
> > Hello Experts/seniors, I've a query regarding last invitation round.
> ...


What is SC190 ? Is it not the state nomination for NSW? I am also having 60 points and to get another 5 points applied for state nomination in EOI . Kindly let me know if I have any chance to get invited for NSW state on 261311 analyst programmer.


----------



## andyyangjian (May 1, 2015)

murali_tk said:


> Has anyone applied for 190 visa for *Mining Engineer*? What are the chances for a Mining Engineer to get an invitation under NSW state sponsorship considering the fact that the job is still in the priority SOL of NSW and have taken off from general SOL list of Australia?
> 
> I applied for 189 visa in the mid of June but didnt get an invitation in the last round of invitation, so I jumped to 190 visa application on June 22 with sponsorship from NSW.
> 
> ...


you should change your occupation to 233914 through CDR stream and apply 189 visa


----------



## bijayap.prasad (Dec 10, 2013)

65Points! said:


> 60 points is the bare minimum criteria, but if the occupation is highly competitive, as in your case (higher number of applicants applying than the number of invites allocated for the financial year by the DIBP), then the cut-off points increase.
> 
> As per the update by DIBP, for your occupation 2613** the cut off was 65 points till 20 April 2016 10.51 pm, and for your occupation this has been happening for sometime now. My suggestion, either increase your points from 60, else try SC190, I think SC190 should give you a fair chance.
> 
> SkillSelect


Thanks for your input.

However, my confusion is they haven't mentioned cutoff of 65 in this invitation round. And since the visa date of effect is 6th July 2016 with Cutoff score of 60, I was under impression that all the candidates having a cut off score of 60 and who had applied on or before 6th July 2016 should have been invited. I know 2613*** is quite competitive but I got confused with the stat given in this link SkillSelect 6 July 2016 round results.


----------



## Everlast15 (Jul 17, 2016)

Hi,

Silly question. Can you have 189 AND 190 EOI lodged at the same time?

Ana conflicts there. Thanks


----------



## xiaobao (Jul 19, 2016)

Hi, all the experts and senior members. This is my first post in this forum. 

I submitted my eoi this June with 55+5(SS) under the occupation of 233916 Naval Architect. Unfortunately, I don't find a single case on the Immi tracker regarding this specific occupation. Can anyone tell me the possibility of getting an invitation? And by the way, I have 7.5 overall but not 7 in each band of IELTS. Many thanks in advance.


----------



## harvy dhiman (Apr 1, 2016)

xiaobao said:


> Hi, all the experts and senior members. This is my first post in this forum.
> 
> I submitted my eoi this June with 55+5(SS) under the occupation of 233916 Naval Architect. Unfortunately, I don't find a single case on the Immi tracker regarding this specific occupation. Can anyone tell me the possibility of getting an invitation? And by the way, I have 7.5 overall but not 7 in each band of IELTS. Many thanks in advance.


Hello, 

U have more scope in 2339 group. Most of the applications in this group are of engineering technologists.

Rare case more opportunities. 
Best of luck

Engineering Technologist


----------



## 65Points! (Apr 18, 2016)

Naga1985 said:


> What is SC190 ? Is it not the state nomination for NSW? I am also having 60 points and to get another 5 points applied for state nomination in EOI . Kindly let me know if I have any chance to get invited for NSW state on 261311 analyst programmer.


SC190 = Sub Class 190 = State Nomination, so you are right, though you can apply for nomination of any state than just NSW, though you will then have to apply multiple EoIs.



bijayap.prasad said:


> Thanks for your input.
> 
> However, my confusion is they haven't mentioned cutoff of 65 in this invitation round. And since the visa date of effect is 6th July 2016 with Cutoff score of 60, I was under impression that all the candidates having a cut off score of 60 and who had applied on or before 6th July 2016 should have been invited. I know 2613*** is quite competitive but I got confused with the stat given in this link SkillSelect 6 July 2016 round results.


Cut offs have been printed in the Occupation Ceilings page this time, please find it right under the "Occupation ceilings for the 2016-17 programme year" table.

SkillSelect


----------



## first officer (Jul 1, 2016)

Please shed some light on mechanical engineering....i have 55 points ...is there any chances?


----------



## xiaobao (Jul 19, 2016)

harvy dhiman said:


> Hello,
> 
> U have more scope in 2339 group. Most of the applications in this group are of engineering technologists.
> 
> ...


Thanks for your reply. Best of luck for everyone. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Naga1985 (Jun 12, 2016)

Thank you @65points .. hope we all get either SC190 or 189 invite . All the best


----------



## murali_tk (Jul 18, 2016)

andyyangjian said:


> you should change your occupation to 233914 through CDR stream and apply 189 visa


Thanks for the advice buddy.

This might sound silly but do I need to get another skill assessment from Engineers Australia for Engineering Technologist? If yes, what are the chances of getting approval from assessing authority? Has anyone done it?


----------



## bijayap.prasad (Dec 10, 2013)

65Points! said:


> SC190 = Sub Class 190 = State Nomination, so you are right, though you can apply for nomination of any state than just NSW, though you will then have to apply multiple EoIs.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Got it. Thanks.


----------



## Panch (Jul 19, 2016)

Hi Exparts,
I have submitted my EOI by 16rh July 2016. I have 55 points without state sponsorship and looking for sponsorship from NSW which would give me an additional 5 points for qualify. 
But my worry is that I have IELTS score of 6.5 in each component, and obviously 6.5 overall.

Do I stand a chance for receiving state sponsorship? Anybody there with case like me.

My ANEZSCO code is 261311- ANALYST PROGRAMMER. 

My points breakdown as below,
Age - 30
Education - 15
Experience - 10

Thanks,
Panch


----------



## aditya_barca (May 15, 2016)

I am there, My points breakdown as follows.
Age:30
Education:15
English : 10

ACS cut my 4 years of work ex , hence cant claim points for work ex.
I have applied for Developer Programmer code. They said NSW will start invites late july. Not sure when I will get. This wait is killing me.


----------



## harvy dhiman (Apr 1, 2016)

aditya_barca said:


> I am there, My points breakdown as follows.
> Age:30
> Education:15
> English : 10
> ...


Boss you are not alone. I am waiting from last 6 months and still no any hope of invitation yet

Engineering Technologist


----------



## aditya_barca (May 15, 2016)

harvy dhiman said:


> Boss you are not alone. I am waiting from last 6 months and still no any hope of invitation yet
> 
> Engineering Technologist


All the best harvy. I suppose last week of July will come with some good news. At least for the folks with higher points.


----------



## harvy dhiman (Apr 1, 2016)

aditya_barca said:


> All the best harvy. I suppose last week of July will come with some good news. At least for the folks with higher points.


Lets see. 

Engineering Technologist


----------



## iceman2007 (Jul 20, 2016)

Guys any idea how long it will take for 70(65+5) pointers ? My occupation is in Stream 2. I updated my EOI on June 20.


----------



## phpwiz (Mar 13, 2015)

*Invitations for Pro Rata Occupations in the 20 July 2016 round*

*NEWS FLASH FROM DIBP*

Source: Invitations for Pro Rata Occupations in the 20 July 2016 round – SkillSelect Support

_
Due to technical issues, no invitations were issued for occupations subject to pro rata arrangements in the 20 july 2016 invitation round. Normal pro rata arrangements will resume from the first invitation round of August 2016.​_


----------



## harvy dhiman (Apr 1, 2016)

phpwiz said:


> *NEWS FLASH FROM DIBP*
> 
> Source: Invitations for Pro Rata Occupations in the 20 July 2016 round – SkillSelect Support
> 
> ...


They are sending invitations for other than pro rata occupations?

Engineering Technologist


----------



## aditya_barca (May 15, 2016)

phpwiz said:


> *NEWS FLASH FROM DIBP*
> 
> Source: Invitations for Pro Rata Occupations in the 20 July 2016 round – SkillSelect Support
> 
> ...


This looks like the message for type 189 visa invitations and not NSW state sponsorship nomination.


----------



## kamy58 (Jun 6, 2015)

aditya_barca said:


> This looks like the message for type 189 visa invitations and not NSW state sponsorship nomination.


Yes, This is only for 189 where invitation for some occupations like ICT and Accountants are sent on pro rata.


----------



## harvy dhiman (Apr 1, 2016)

kamy58 said:


> Yes, This is only for 189 where invitation for some occupations like ICT and Accountants are sent on pro rata.


Exactly

Engineering Technologist


----------



## engr.asadbutt (Feb 6, 2015)

Any Engg Technologist got invitation ?

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## hems264 (Apr 27, 2016)

Hello All,
Ive received this today from Engineers Australia - not sure what does it mean and how to contact Department of Immigration.

"You will need to contact the Department of Immigration for guidance on completing your Expression of Interest / visa application".

Can you please assist me what does this mean.

Thank you


----------



## harvy dhiman (Apr 1, 2016)

hems264 said:


> Hello All,
> Ive received this today from Engineers Australia - not sure what does it mean and how to contact Department of Immigration.
> 
> "You will need to contact the Department of Immigration for guidance on completing your Expression of Interest / visa application".
> ...


Have u received any link further proceed for state nomination in your email?

Engineering Technologist


----------



## daussie (Jun 16, 2016)

hems264 said:


> Hello All,
> Ive received this today from Engineers Australia - not sure what does it mean and how to contact Department of Immigration.
> 
> "You will need to contact the Department of Immigration for guidance on completing your Expression of Interest / visa application".
> ...


Status update please????????


----------



## daussie (Jun 16, 2016)

harvy dhiman said:


> hems264 said:
> 
> 
> > Hello All,
> ...


What is the sender e-mail address?


----------



## hems264 (Apr 27, 2016)

daussie said:


> What is the sender e-mail address?


See attached image


----------



## harvy dhiman (Apr 1, 2016)

hems264 said:


> See attached image


U got your assessment outcome already? May be they are guiding you to file EOI further. But i didnt got this mail.

Engineering Technologist


----------



## hems264 (Apr 27, 2016)

harvy dhiman said:


> U got your assessment outcome already? May be they are guiding you to file EOI further. But i didnt got this mail.
> 
> Engineering Technologist


i recon the same - as i have already completed my EOI months before.


----------



## daussie (Jun 16, 2016)

hems264 said:


> See attached image


May be coz you got assessed by them, they just send out this type of emails as a guide. Was ondering hether NSW fired any invitations today.


----------



## Naga1985 (Jun 12, 2016)

daussie said:


> hems264 said:
> 
> 
> > See attached image
> ...


For Network Engineer code, people on 60+5 and 65+5 points received invitation. 60+5 were in queue from March. Not sure when 65+5 submitted EOI


----------



## mchandna (Jul 14, 2016)

Hi All

I plan to apply for 261111 code under 65+5 points for NSW.Please provide details on the chance of getting invitation.

Thanks in Advance 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JHubble (Apr 19, 2016)

Hi Experts, 
For Software Engineer code 261313, with point 60+5, how long would it take to receive invitation from NSW, according to the current trend.

ANZSCO 261313 - Software Engineer
EOI - Visa 189 (60p) : 30-01-2016
Invitation : Awaiting


----------



## lucas.wszolek (Apr 5, 2016)

Following this post...hope you and me people get great news soon!


----------



## Naga1985 (Jun 12, 2016)

JHubble said:


> Hi Experts,
> For Software Engineer code 261313, with point 60+5, how long would it take to receive invitation from NSW, according to the current trend.
> 
> ANZSCO 261313 - Software Engineer
> ...


How come you are still waiting with 60+5(ss) . I have seen many people on this forum getting invite with 60 points from NSW to add another 5 points. This is within 2 months max


----------



## JHubble (Apr 19, 2016)

Naga1985 said:


> How come you are still waiting with 60+5(ss) . I have seen many people on this forum getting invite with 60 points from NSW to add another 5 points. This is within 2 months max


Hi Naga1985,
Actually I've not applied for 190 yet. I was waiting for 189 all these days. I wanted to know the time taken to decide when should I apply for 190 if I don't receive 189 invitation in next few rounds.

ANZSCO 261313 - Software Engineer
EOI - Visa 189 (60p) : 30-01-2016
Invitation : Awaiting


----------



## andyyangjian (May 1, 2015)

Naga1985 said:


> How come you are still waiting with 60+5(ss) . I have seen many people on this forum getting invite with 60 points from NSW to add another 5 points. This is within 2 months max


maybe he doesn't have ielts 7 english, many 2613 60+5 got invitation but all of them have ielts 7 or PTE 65 etc.


----------



## kamy58 (Jun 6, 2015)

mchandna said:


> Hi All
> 
> I plan to apply for 261111 code under 65+5 points for NSW.Please provide details on the chance of getting invitation.
> 
> ...


You should be among first few rounds when they start inviting.


----------



## daussie (Jun 16, 2016)

Since 189 pro rata invitations failed on 20th July round, I doubt NSW shall postpone starting of inviting in late July.


----------



## mchandna (Jul 14, 2016)

kamy58 said:


> You should be among first few rounds when they start inviting.




Thanks for your reply.

Additionally, please provide details on their invitation rounds.

How and when these invitation rounds for NSW happen? When is the next round ?Is there any pro rata modus operandi for NSW as 189 has for my job code (261111).

Mohit 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vsb546 (Apr 16, 2016)

Hi guys I am at 60+5 points EOI lodged on april 16th BA 26111 ...any guess when would i get invitation from NSW. Please respond on this. Thanks.


----------



## kamy58 (Jun 6, 2015)

mchandna said:


> Thanks for your reply.
> 
> Additionally, please provide details on their invitation rounds.
> 
> ...


There are no scheduled rounds for State sponsorship, submit and wait for invitation.


----------



## kamy58 (Jun 6, 2015)

vsb546 said:


> Hi guys I am at 60+5 points EOI lodged on april 16th BA 26111 ...any guess when would i get invitation from NSW. Please respond on this. Thanks.


looking at the past trend, this is going to be few months' wait.


----------



## suppala.sudhir (Mar 29, 2016)

Hello friends..I'm new to this thread.
My points breakdown
Anzsco code:261313
Age-30
Edu-15
Australia study-5
Pte-10
Total 60points
Submitted eoi 189-23March 2016
Submitted eoi 190- 05june 2016(60+5)
No invitation yet.


----------



## gsbhatia55 (Apr 28, 2016)

JHubble said:


> Hi Naga1985,
> Actually I've not applied for 190 yet. I was waiting for 189 all these days. I wanted to know the time taken to decide when should I apply for 190 if I don't receive 189 invitation in next few rounds.
> 
> ANZSCO 261313 - Software Engineer
> ...



I applied 190 65+5 points on 22-apr. No communication yet.


----------



## JHubble (Apr 19, 2016)

gsbhatia55 said:


> I applied 190 65+5 points on 22-apr. No communication yet.


What's is your ANZSCO code?

ANZSCO 261313 - Software Engineer
EOI - Visa 189 (60p) : 30-01-2016
Invitation : Awaiting


----------



## gsbhatia55 (Apr 28, 2016)

jhubble said:


> what's is your anzsco code?
> 
> Anzsco 261313 - software engineer
> eoi - visa 189 (60p) : 30-01-2016
> invitation : Awaiting


261312


----------



## JHubble (Apr 19, 2016)

gsbhatia55 said:


> 261312


Hope u have applied for 189 on the same date. If so you will get the invitation for 189 in the August first round. No worries.

ANZSCO 261313 - Software Engineer
EOI - Visa 189 (60p) : 30-01-2016
Invitation : Awaiting


----------



## Hemant Bakshi (Jul 21, 2016)

I have applied for NSW state sponsor-ship with 55 + 5 State sponsorship points.

even I am waiting for th invitation from the authorities .

Can some one tell me the expected time frame for the invitation.


----------



## lucas.wszolek (Apr 5, 2016)

Hemant Bakshi said:


> I have applied for NSW state sponsor-ship with 55 + 5 State sponsorship points.
> 
> even I am waiting for th invitation from the authorities .
> 
> Can some one tell me the expected time frame for the invitation.


When have you applied mate? I am in the same boat as you. Take a look on my signature below. :confused2:


----------



## Hemant Bakshi (Jul 21, 2016)

lucas.wszolek said:


> When have you applied mate? I am in the same boat as you. Take a look on my signature below. :confused2:


Bro I applied as on 24-05-2016 still haven't got any updates on invitation hope we all get the invitation


----------



## lucas.wszolek (Apr 5, 2016)

Hemant Bakshi said:


> Bro I applied as on 24-05-2016 still haven't got any updates on invitation hope we all get the invitation


I am trying hard to get 65+ on PTE. Then I can update my EOI to 65 points and move to SC189. For now, let hope that NSW invite 60 pointers. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## daussie (Jun 16, 2016)

Hope NSW will delay invitations till skillselect Aug 1st round.


----------



## favour28 (Jan 23, 2014)

daussie said:


> hope nsw will delay invitations till skillselect aug 1st round.


can i ask why


----------



## daussie (Jun 16, 2016)

favour28 said:


> daussie said:
> 
> 
> > hope nsw will delay invitations till skillselect aug 1st round.
> ...


due to technical glitch on 20th July invitation round.


----------



## kamy58 (Jun 6, 2015)

Yep,that will clear high pointers from NSW queue.


----------



## Dannz (Jul 20, 2016)

Forum newbie here

*261111 ICT Business Analysis
*Currently standing at 60 points (65 if NSW invites)

I have no idea how the scores were like last year but I managed to understand that around April 2016 some 60 pointers Business Analaysts were invited by NSW, is that correct?

Anyone else in the same boat, what are our chances in the near future?

Cheers lads


----------



## patel_bapu (Jan 22, 2015)

how many years of exp you have ?


----------



## Dannz (Jul 20, 2016)

patel_bapu said:


> how many years of exp you have ?


None that I can claim points for anytime before July 2018


----------



## Newrulez (Jun 6, 2015)

Dannz said:


> Forum newbie here
> 
> *261111 ICT Business Analysis
> *Currently standing at 60 points (65 if NSW invites)
> ...


Me in the same boat mate..ICT BA with 60+5(NSW nom). Looking forward to the next NSW invitation round


----------



## arshadt86 (May 17, 2016)

Hemant Bakshi said:


> I have applied for NSW state sponsor-ship with 55 + 5 State sponsorship points.
> 
> even I am waiting for th invitation from the authorities .
> 
> Can some one tell me the expected time frame for the invitation.


I am on the same boat bro. What is your job code?


----------



## Panch (Jul 19, 2016)

Has anybody received invitation from any states, I have received an invitation from Queensland. Please others confirm.

Thanks,
Panch


----------



## harvy dhiman (Apr 1, 2016)

Panch said:


> Has anybody received invitation from any states, I have received an invitation from Queensland. Please others confirm.
> 
> Thanks,
> Panch


How come? It gonna commence from 25 july. Is it possible to submit eoi before commencment date?

Engineering Technologist


----------



## BAT7722 (Mar 20, 2016)

Panch said:


> Has anybody received invitation from any states, I have received an invitation from Queensland. Please others confirm.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Hey Panch
What occupation code?


----------



## Panch (Jul 19, 2016)

Analyst Programmer. how about IT opportunities in QLD. I have got 190 state sponsorship.


----------



## daussie (Jun 16, 2016)

Panch said:


> Analyst Programmer. how about IT opportunities in QLD. I have got 190 state sponsorship.


Are you onshore?


----------



## daussie (Jun 16, 2016)

Seems no NSW invitations issued last week. But they have approved some for nomination.


----------



## pr2b (Jul 24, 2013)

suppala.sudhir said:


> Hello friends..I'm new to this thread.
> My points breakdown
> Anzsco code:261313
> Age-30
> ...


Did you update the same eoi or used two different eoi for both?If you used single eoi so when you applied for 190 after the 189, did it affect the eoi for 189?


----------



## suppala.sudhir (Mar 29, 2016)

pr2b said:


> suppala.sudhir said:
> 
> 
> > Hello friends..I'm new to this thread.
> ...


Hi, I have used 2 different eoi's


----------



## sanjay kumar (Dec 19, 2015)

Hello All, 
Any hope for 55+5, 261312 EOI submitted August 2015.
THANKS.


----------



## Sunnysandhu (Jul 23, 2016)

Hello everyone, 
I am New to this forum.. and expecting something useful as it is a 190 visa forum. 

I am a qualified motor mechanic with more than 8 years of experience in the same field. I submitted EOI mentioned "State sponsorship for NSW 190" recently through skillselect on 22th June 2016. My points are 55+5 SS (Age: 30, Education: 10, Work experience: 15 but could not claim any points in English language; 6.5 each in writing, listening and Reading and 6 in Speaking). 

I am presently working in Dealership as Automotive Technician in Gurgaon, India.

What are my chances of getting SS for NSW as a motor mechanic (general) with 321211 code ? Does NSW usually sponsor motor mechanics (offshore) and how long does it take normally ??

Thanks in advance


----------



## josephnithin81 (Jul 2, 2016)

Panch said:


> Analyst Programmer. how about IT opportunities in QLD. I have got 190 state sponsorship.




Hai what's your points breakdown 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## daussie (Jun 16, 2016)

sanjay kumar said:


> Hello All,
> Any hope for 55+5, 261312 EOI submitted August 2015.
> THANKS.


I think it will take around 4 months. I hope NSW shall stick to the same quota of 4000 or increase in this year. You can apply for Victoria since you are a 55 pointer. They are evaluating more based on resume.


----------



## ceejee (Apr 22, 2016)

Hi,

Any idea when will 55+5 pointers are going to get invitations? Could someone guess the time frame?


----------



## shalu.yadav (Oct 9, 2015)

Hi, Everyone,

I have completed my 92 weeks of study on 11 July 2016, I applied for 485 visa on 20 July and I enrolled for Professional year in accounting on 22 July with a Start Date of 09 July 2016.
Now my question is "Whether I can do Professional year in Accounting with start date of 09 July 2016 or not when my results were declared on 11 July 2016". When I will claim my 5 points for PY, will there be any issue regarding the dates of Start date of course and Result declaration date by my University and my application of 485 visa. 
Senior members or any one who has experienced this problem or know someone who experienced this problem. Please share your experiences, it will be great help for me...


----------



## DEADPOOL (Jul 13, 2016)

Hi Guys,

Is there any chance for Electrical Engineer - 233311 getting invitation for NSW ?

My Points Breakdown.

Age : 30
Edu : 15
Exp : 10
NSW Nom: 5

55+5 =60

I can't claim points for the Language, as my Ielts score in writing modules is 6.5.

Thanks.


----------



## rohannanda17 (Mar 25, 2016)

My agent informed me today there is a strong possibility that NSW will only send invitations to the "Trades" occupations for the time being. Although i really dont believe that this would continue for the long run, but this is not a good news if it were to be true.


----------



## mchandna (Jul 14, 2016)

rohannanda17 said:


> My agent informed me today there is a strong possibility that NSW will only send invitations to the "Trades" occupations for the time being. Although i really dont believe that this would continue for the long run, but this is not a good news if it were to be true.




Hi Rohan

Thanks for the info... Which all
Occupation are meant by "trades"?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rohannanda17 (Mar 25, 2016)

mchandna said:


> Hi Rohan
> 
> Thanks for the info... Which all
> Occupation are meant by "trades"?
> ...


"Trades" refer to and not confined to occupations like carpenter, baker,plumber etc.


----------



## mchandna (Jul 14, 2016)

rohannanda17 said:


> "Trades" refer to and not confined to occupations like carpenter, baker,plumber etc.




Okay... Any grapevine info on invitations for skilled occupation... Mine is 261111(Business Analyst)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rohannanda17 (Mar 25, 2016)

mchandna said:


> Okay... Any grapevine info on invitations for skilled occupation... Mine is 261111(Business Analyst)
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What is your points breakup?


----------



## daussie (Jun 16, 2016)

rohannanda17 said:


> My agent informed me today there is a strong possibility that NSW will only send invitations to the "Trades" occupations for the time being. Although i really dont believe that this would continue for the long run, but this is not a good news if it were to be true.


I think same. They will not send for pro rata ppl since last 189 round failed. They will send after next 189 invitation round.


----------



## mchandna (Jul 14, 2016)

rohannanda17 said:


> What is your points breakup?




Points breakup is as follows:

Age-30 points
Graduation-15 points 
English-10 points(S-90,W-77,R-82,L-85)
Experience-5 points
Spouse-5 points
Total-65 points

++SS(5 Points)

====70 points filed on 20th july


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rohannanda17 (Mar 25, 2016)

mchandna said:


> Points breakup is as follows:
> 
> Age-30 points
> Graduation-15 points
> ...


With 70 points you are likely to be invited quiet soon, maybe by the end of August or early September.


----------



## mchandna (Jul 14, 2016)

rohannanda17 said:


> With 70 points you are likely to be invited quiet soon, maybe by the end of August or early September.




Thanks for the info.

Do you have any historical data for job code (26111- business analyst) for last years.

Thanks
Mohit 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Princecarl (Apr 14, 2016)

Panch said:


> Has anybody received invitation from any states, I have received an invitation from Queensland. Please others confirm.
> 
> Thanks,
> Panch


I thought its only starting today, July 25.
Any forum thread for queensland state sponsorship?


----------



## daussie (Jun 16, 2016)

Any NSW invites today?


----------



## wribeiro (Nov 19, 2015)

daussie said:


> I think it will take around 4 months. I hope NSW shall stick to the same quota of 4000 or increase in this year. You can apply for Victoria since you are a 55 pointer. They are evaluating more based on resume.



Hi daussie

I'm 55 pointer with the following breakup:

Age 30
Education 15
English 10
Experience 0 (ACS deducted 5 years of my experience)
Total 55

I applied only to 190 NSW since I don't have 60 points to 189. Do you think is worth apply for 190 VIC?

Thanks


----------



## andyyangjian (May 1, 2015)

daussie said:


> Any NSW invites today?


seems no


----------



## BAT7722 (Mar 20, 2016)

daussie said:


> Any NSW invites today?




Does NSW usually send out invites on Monday?


----------



## daussie (Jun 16, 2016)

BAT7722 said:


> daussie said:
> 
> 
> > Any NSW invites today?
> ...


Not in Mondys specially.


----------



## rohannanda17 (Mar 25, 2016)

They should start sending invitations by Friday as they mentioned "Late July" onwards...
Although i am sure to some extent that August is going to be dull and things will get clearer by September. The reason being, the technical failure of the last 189 round. They will clear that backlog first, and then look ahead to 190.


----------



## harvy dhiman (Apr 1, 2016)

rohannanda17 said:


> They should start sending invitations by Friday as they mentioned "Late July" onwards...
> Although i am sure to some extent that August is going to be dull and things will get clearer by September. The reason being, the technical failure of the last 189 round. They will clear that backlog first, and then look ahead to 190.


Maybe

Engineering Technologist


----------



## rawfay (Jul 3, 2016)

*State sponsorship*

I am mechanical engineer with 55 pts . Can any one tell me about the future of mechanical engineers in nsw state sponsorship. Should i wait for the invitation or start ielts preparations. Which i dont want to do.my points breakdown is..
Date of submission of eoi is 30 jun 2016


Age : 30
Education 15
Experience : 10 
Ielts : 0. ( R, W , L ,S) ( 7.5, 6, 6.5, 6) overall 6.5


----------



## first officer (Jul 1, 2016)

Rafay can you please give me you cell number so that we can keep in touch...thanks


----------



## daussie (Jun 16, 2016)

rohannanda17 said:


> They should start sending invitations by Friday as they mentioned "Late July" onwards...
> Although i am sure to some extent that August is going to be dull and things will get clearer by September. The reason being, the technical failure of the last 189 round. They will clear that backlog first, and then look ahead to 190.


Agreed


----------



## HARSH87 (Jul 26, 2016)

Hi everyone,

I had submitted an EOI for accountant general on 21/05/216 with 65 points under 189 subclass and 70 points under 190 subclass. My point break down is Age-30, Edu-15, PTE-10 (proficient), Experience-10 and State nomination -5. Now i wanna ask is there any chance of me getting an invite under any subclass and If Yes, till when i can expect it?


----------



## 65Points! (Apr 18, 2016)

HARSH87 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I had submitted an EOI for accountant general on 21/05/216 with 65 points under 189 subclass and 70 points under 190 subclass. My point break down is Age-30, Edu-15, PTE-10 (proficient), Experience-10 and State nomination -5. Now i wanna ask is there any chance of me getting an invite under any subclass and If Yes, till when i can expect it?


SC 189 near impossible in FY2016-17.

NSW's selection criteria is:



> The selection process is competitive. Candidates are selected and ranked in the following order:
> 
> Occupation
> Australian Department of Immigration and Border Protection (DIBP) points score
> ...


So if they go for 65 pointers, which is very likely, they will then look for people with superior English, and then reflect on employment points. You have some chance to get an invite from NSW for nomination, but I'll suggest you better concentrate on scoring more in English Language proficiency and then you should breeze through under SC189.

I've not followed other states' nomination process so can't comment.


----------



## KennyP (Jul 20, 2016)

Anybody knows when is the last time NSW sent invitation to Industrial Engineers (55+5 or 60+5)? Thank you.


----------



## rawfay (Jul 3, 2016)

Oki


----------



## rawfay (Jul 3, 2016)

first officer said:


> rafay can you please give me you cell number so that we can keep in touch...thanks


<*SNIP*> *Don't post personal information - see Rule 4: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/general-expat-discussions/2397-forum-rules.html kaju/moderator*


----------



## HARSH87 (Jul 26, 2016)

65Points! said:


> SC 189 near impossible in FY2016-17.
> 
> NSW's selection criteria is:
> 
> ...



Thanks Mr 65 points. Can you tell me weather i can claim for spouse points. My wife has done M.Sc (statistics). But the thing is she doesn't have any work experience.


----------



## Owami2 (Jul 27, 2016)

Oh and on the 25th of May 2016, Southern Inland added General Accountants & Management Accountants onto their Regional Sponsorship list (sc 489) but they wanted those with 1 year Onshore experience. I took a chance and applied (although l do not have Onshore experience.) Then.....on the 10th of June, they removed the 2 occupations from their list. I woke up to an invitation to send a full application on the 18th of july, do l stand a chance or does the region just want me to pay $700 and they reject my application? Very confused....and if NSW doesnt invite me on their 1st round....l might just apply to Southern Inland.


----------



## rawfay (Jul 3, 2016)

I am mechanical engineer with 55 pts . Can any one tell me about the future of mechanical engineers in nsw state sponsorship. Should i wait for the invitation or start ielts preparations. Which i dont want to do.my points breakdown is..
Date of submission of eoi is 30 jun 2016


Age : 30
Education 15
Experience : 10 
Ielts : 0. ( R, W , L ,S) ( 7.5, 6, 6.5, 6) overall 6.5


----------



## lucas.wszolek (Apr 5, 2016)

rawfay said:


> I am mechanical engineer with 55 pts . Can any one tell me about the future of mechanical engineers in nsw state sponsorship. Should i wait for the invitation or start ielts preparations. Which i dont want to do.my points breakdown is..
> Date of submission of eoi is 30 jun 2016
> 
> 
> ...


Hey bro, you definitely should prepare for IELTS or PTE and get Proficient English at least.
It seems that´s pretty difficult to get an inivitation with 0 points in english, even thoug you are eligible to apply for state nomination.

I am a Production engineer. Applied in April for NSW with 55+5 (IELTS = 6,5) and I am still waiting for NSW inivitation. But I am studying for PTE to get 65+ and then apply for 189.


----------



## re_rahul (May 23, 2016)

lucas.wszolek said:


> Hey bro, you definitely should prepare for IELTS or PTE and get Proficient English at least.
> 
> It seems that´s pretty difficult to get an inivitation with 0 points in english, even thoug you are eligible to apply for state nomination.
> 
> ...




Yes its true as i am waiting from june 2015 - 55 point and mechanical engineer.its more then year


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Giana (Jul 22, 2016)

Hi everyone 
I have been a silent observer 
I am on the same boat as Engineering guys. I am an Electronics Engineer with 55 points. Applied on 13th June 2016.
My points are below:
Age 30 
Degree 15
Exp 0 ( will be 5 points in a month's time)
IELTS 10 (L8 W8 R8.5 S7.5) overall 8
Have tried IELTS 3 times and they dont seem to be giving me 8 in Speaking .
Any thoughts? I dont have much time left. Should I wait for my experience to give me points or keep trying IELTS?
Cheers


----------



## AJAUS (Mar 30, 2016)

Giana said:


> Hi everyone
> I have been a silent observer
> I am on the same boat as Engineering guys. I am an Electronics Engineer with 55 points. Applied on 13th June 2016.
> My points are below:
> ...




Go for PTE, you will score well and get 20 points. 



263212 | ICT Support Engineer 
ACS: 31-03-16
EOI: 09-05-16
SA Application: 04-07-16
SA Approval: 15-07-16
Points- Age: 25, Education: 15, Work Experience: 10, English: 20, SA SS: 5 Total: 75

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## goauzzie (May 11, 2016)

lucas.wszolek said:


> Hey bro, you definitely should prepare for IELTS or PTE and get Proficient English at least.
> It seems that´s pretty difficult to get an inivitation with 0 points in english, even thoug you are eligible to apply for state nomination.
> 
> I am a Production engineer. Applied in April for NSW with 55+5 (IELTS = 6,5) and I am still waiting for NSW inivitation. But I am studying for PTE to get 65+ and then apply for 189.


Does EA accept PTE ?

The last time I saw EA was accepting only IELTS and few others but not PTE.


----------



## harvy dhiman (Apr 1, 2016)

goauzzie said:


> Does EA accept PTE ?
> 
> The last time I saw EA was accepting only IELTS and few others but not PTE.


No

Engineering Technologist


----------



## Giana (Jul 22, 2016)

AJAUS said:


> Go for PTE, you will score well and get 20 points.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi Ajaus,
Thanks for your reply.
Sadly, I have tried PTE and the computer just doesn't pick up my accent  . My score for speaking was 63 (or 62) in PTE.


----------



## wribeiro (Nov 19, 2015)

goauzzie said:


> Does EA accept PTE ?
> 
> The last time I saw EA was accepting only IELTS and few others but not PTE.


If I'm not wrong, you can useIELTS to EA assessment and use PTE for SkillSelect. 

I saw some engineers doing that in the whats gruop that I'm in.


----------



## lucas.wszolek (Apr 5, 2016)

goauzzie said:


> Does EA accept PTE ?
> 
> The last time I saw EA was accepting only IELTS and few others but not PTE.


I believe they accept TOEFL. But PTE they dont.


----------



## parveen14 (Jul 28, 2016)

IELTS: 0 (L 6.5, R: 6.5, W: 6.5, S: 6.5)
Age: 30 (current age: 28 years)
Bachelors degree: 15 (Skills assessment by ACS)
Experience : 7years(Skills assessment by ACS)
State nomination: 5 (New South Wales)


Total points: 55 + 5 = 60


I submitted EOI on july 4, 2016.

What are the chances of getting invitation and where I can check the number of invitation sent by NSW in july,2016 ?


----------



## Naga1985 (Jun 12, 2016)

As per the last year stats your chances are very less if you are applying for software engineer code 2613**
Last year3 of my friends received nsw nomination in November 2015 .. they applied for EOI on June 2015. EOI was approved on April 2016. They are yet to get their grant
By the way they all applied with 60+5(ss) .. I don't know anyone got invite with 55+5(ss) last year with 2613** code


----------



## feejay87 (Oct 1, 2012)

Good day,


I wish to inquire my eligibility of securing invitation for state sponsorship from NSW. 

I am meeting the point criteria and scoring 60 points on my EOI (if 5 points are included from state sponsorship) . 

My point score can be broken down as follows


1. Age 30 points 

2. Skill assessment 15 points (Skills positively assessed by Engineers Australia as Telecommunication Engineer ANZSCO 263311)

3. English Language Proficiency 10 points 

4. State sponsorship 5 points

Total 60 points




Though I have been working for the past 6 years and 5 months, but, my work experience is partially relevant to my nominated occupation that's why I have not claimed points of my work experience . Yet I have mentioned my work experience in my EOI. 

Also I noticed from NSW website that work-experience has not been defined as a mandatory criteria for securing state sponsorship. 


Response from the members who have or had successfully secured NSW state sponsorship regarding invitation criteria with respect to my current circumstances shall be highly appreciated.


----------



## nehajn2000 (Dec 8, 2014)

Any feedback on 263111 Computer Network and Systems Engineer State sponsorship?

Hw long are they taking for invites for this code?


----------



## BAT7722 (Mar 20, 2016)

Do you guys think NSW meant the last day of July when they said they'll start sending out invites "late" in the month?


----------



## feejay87 (Oct 1, 2012)

BAT7722 said:


> Do you guys think NSW meant the last day of July when they said they'll start sending out invites "late" in the month?



Can't say, though it does imply the from the last week of July; you point score doesn't mention work experience; are you applying without work experience ? 

Though your point score surpasses the need of an additional 5 point by state, then why are you specifically aiming for state sponsorship ? why not 189?

I am sailing in the same boat as you are (applying without experience) but 10 points shorter than you ? (10 for IELTS); hence needing 5 points from state to secure a cut-off to for being in the pool; 

Hoping to get invited


----------



## djdoller (Dec 8, 2015)

feejay87 said:


> BAT7722 said:
> 
> 
> > Do you guys think NSW meant the last day of July when they said they'll start sending out invites "late" in the month?
> ...


Tomorrow is the nsw invitation day. Late july and also last friday of july.


----------



## nehajn2000 (Dec 8, 2014)

BAT7722 said:


> Do you guys think NSW meant the last day of July when they said they'll start sending out invites "late" in the month?


Why are you not applying 189 ? Why waiting for nomination?


----------



## BAT7722 (Mar 20, 2016)

feejay87 said:


> Can't say, though it does imply the from the last week of July; you point score doesn't mention work experience; are you applying without work experience ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Becaaaaause....there's a lot of competition in accountants occupation. Minimum of 70 points are needed to get the 189 invite. 

I do have work experience but less than 3 years off shore 
4 years pre-qualification doesn't count in my case


----------



## nehajn2000 (Dec 8, 2014)

hmm ok. Is it? how do u know u need 70 points for 189.Can u tell me for my code Computer and network engineer, if 60 points are enough?


----------



## nehajn2000 (Dec 8, 2014)

When does NSW invites ? are there specific timeline like date or months?


----------



## BAT7722 (Mar 20, 2016)

nehajn2000 said:


> hmm ok. Is it? how do u know u need 70 points for 189.Can u tell me for my code Computer and network engineer, if 60 points are enough?




There is a separate pro-rata invitation mechanism for accountants and IT professionals. I am not sure what occupation code you are. Maybe you could check SkillSelect's website to see if your code falls under that category too.


----------



## nehajn2000 (Dec 8, 2014)

BAT7722 said:


> There is a separate pro-rata invitation mechanism for accountants and IT professionals. I am not sure what occupation code you are. Maybe you could check SkillSelect's website to see if your code falls under that category too.


I am into 263111 - Computer Network and Systems Engineer .

Please give me the link where i can check. 

Thanks

Neha
Noida


----------



## feejay87 (Oct 1, 2012)

djdoller said:


> Tomorrow is the nsw invitation day. Late july and also last friday of july.



How are you so certain about it Djdoller?


----------



## ridhidureja (Dec 14, 2015)

*NSW State Nomintation*

Hi All,

Today is last day of month. Anybody received invites from NSW today.

Regards
Ridhi
ICT Software Engineer
60+5 Points


----------



## Naga1985 (Jun 12, 2016)

ridhidureja said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Today is last day of month. Anybody received invites from NSW today.
> 
> ...


Hi Ridhi, I too lodged mine under 261311 category with 60+5 on June 12th. Did not get any invite yet . Will update with utmost happiness if I get anything


----------



## daussie (Jun 16, 2016)

ridhidureja said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Today is last day of month. Anybody received invites from NSW today.
> 
> ...


Don't think they will send this month due to 189 technical glitch


----------



## azerty (Jan 22, 2016)

Does anyone remember if NSW send invitations throughout the day or if they send it all at once at a particular time of day.

Watching with interest if there will be an invitation round today.


----------



## aurora.a (Oct 28, 2015)

azerty said:


> Does anyone remember if NSW send invitations throughout the day or if they send it all at once at a particular time of day.
> 
> Watching with interest if there will be an invitation round today.




The last two big invite rounds for accountants happened around 5 pm Sydney time 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## azerty (Jan 22, 2016)

aurora.a said:


> The last two big invite rounds for accountants happened around 5 pm Sydney time
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks, Aurora! I guess we'll find out if there's good news in another few hours.


----------



## djdoller (Dec 8, 2015)

feejay87 said:


> djdoller said:
> 
> 
> > Tomorrow is the nsw invitation day. Late july and also last friday of july.
> ...


- 189 does not have any impect on state invite.
- most nsw invite occured on friday. Between 1.00 pm to 5.00 pm sydney time.
- today is late friday according to nsw. So they will invite today.


----------



## djdoller (Dec 8, 2015)

djdoller said:


> feejay87 said:
> 
> 
> > djdoller said:
> ...


NSW is an extremely popular and highly competitive destination for skilled migrants. In the 2015-16 financial year NSW nominated 4,000 candidates for the Skilled Nominated (subclass 190) visa.

We plan to start issuing invitations for the 2016-17 financial year from late July 2016. We will continue to select and invite top ranking candidates in occupations on the NSW 190 Priority Skilled Occupation List (NSW 190 List). There have been no changes to the list.


----------



## andyyangjian (May 1, 2015)

NSW sent invitations today, a surveyor 55+5 received email from NSW


----------



## josephnithin81 (Jul 2, 2016)

Which occupation


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aurora.a (Oct 28, 2015)

I think accountants are in for a long wait again


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## william1 (Nov 3, 2015)

When you get nominated by the state, Does the status of the EOI, will be updated to invited?!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hardeep82 (Jul 29, 2016)

Not received any mail from NSW...

Software Engineer (60+5)
EOI Applied on 26 Mar 2016


----------



## jahanzeb84 (May 9, 2016)

Hardeep82 said:


> Not received any mail from NSW...
> 
> Software Engineer (60+5)
> EOI Applied on 26 Mar 2016


What are your points breakdown?


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

lucas.wszolek said:


> I believe they accept TOEFL. But PTE they dont.




PTE for sure is not accepted.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## razjoee (Jun 6, 2016)

Just received nsw invite


----------



## mchandna (Jul 14, 2016)

razjoee said:


> Just received nsw invite




Congrats big time... What job code and can u pls share your points breakup and date of filing EOI...

Thanks in Advance 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aurora.a (Oct 28, 2015)

razjoee said:


> Just received nsw invite




You have 70+5 with superior English, correct?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## josephnithin81 (Jul 2, 2016)

razjoee said:


> Just received nsw invite




What's the points breakdown 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AJAUS (Mar 30, 2016)

aurora.a said:


> You have 70+5 with superior English, correct?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




I believe this is for Accountant



263212 | ICT Support Engineer 
ACS: 31-03-16
EOI: 09-05-16
SA Application: 04-07-16
SA Approval: 15-07-16
Points- Age: 25, Education: 15, Work Experience: 10, English: 20, SA SS: 5 Total: 75

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## josephnithin81 (Jul 2, 2016)

SA ??


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hardeep82 (Jul 29, 2016)

My point breaks up is below:
Age - 25 (currently 35 Yrs)
English - 0 (L-8, R-6.5, W-6.5, S-7)
Education - 15
Experience - 15 
Partner skill - 5
SS - 5
Not sure if I have any chance?


----------



## razjoee (Jun 6, 2016)

aurora.a said:


> You have 70+5 with superior English, correct?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes dear. 70+5, superior English, EOI date for 190 - 8 June 2016, Accountant General. (It's in my signature but I guess taps talk and some web mobile view configurations omit these informative signoffs.

I'm sure I'll just have to withdraw 189 EOI to give way to others. Hoping this route will not delay (approval by state). 189 would hv been ideal but at least ANY invite - in this case the 190 is better than this nerve-wrecking waiting game amidst all technical glitches and all.


----------



## ridhidureja (Dec 14, 2015)

*NSW State Nomintation*



djdoller said:


> - 189 does not have any impect on state invite.
> - most nsw invite occured on friday. Between 1.00 pm to 5.00 pm sydney time.
> - today is late friday according to nsw. So they will invite today.


Early childhood Teacher also received invite today with 60 points.
Hope more invites starts going today from NSW for ICT skills also

Regards
Ridhi


----------



## jitology (Jul 20, 2016)

No one from ICT 2613XX got invitation so far I guess...

Anyone has any idea, when will be the next round of invitation??


----------



## aurora.a (Oct 28, 2015)

razjoee said:


> Yes dear. 70+5, superior English, EOI date for 190 - 8 June 2016, Accountant General. (It's in my signature but I guess taps talk and some web mobile view configurations omit these informative signoffs.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure I'll just have to withdraw 189 EOI to give way to others. Hoping this route will not delay (approval by state). 189 would hv been ideal but at least ANY invite - in this case the 190 is better than this nerve-wrecking waiting game amidst all technical glitches and all.




190 visa processing has higher priority than 189, so probably whatever extra time you have to wait for approval will at least be somewhat made up by the actual visa processing time 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jasonwkim (Mar 1, 2016)

I submitted EOI for NSW today.
My point is 60 + 5
Please find details in my signature.


----------



## andyyangjian (May 1, 2015)

i think next round will be later than 17/8 (probably 26/8) after second round of 189


----------



## Jay1629 (Feb 21, 2016)

Hi, 

I have submitted both 189 and 190 - NSW in same EOI on June 29. My code is 261313 - SE and my points are 189 - 60 points and 190 - 60 + 5(SS). 

I just want know having same EOI for 189 and 190 will impact my chances for getting invite from NSW? 

Do I need to submit a seperate EOI for 190 - NSW to get invited early? 

Please suggest. 

Thanks, 
Jay

Sent from my CP8676_I02 using Tapatalk


----------



## jitology (Jul 20, 2016)

andyyangjian said:


> i think next round will be later than 17/8 (probably 26/8) after second round of 189



Thanks for the reply!

Oh! That's again another month of wait then!


----------



## Neyogasgas (Jan 16, 2014)

yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay! Got my NSW invite today. So excited.


----------



## johar.sanjeev (May 29, 2015)

Neyogasgas said:


> yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay! Got my NSW invite today. So excited.


points breakdown please


----------



## andyyangjian (May 1, 2015)

Neyogasgas said:


> yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay! Got my NSW invite today. So excited.


what's your occupation and points breakdown?


----------



## aurora.a (Oct 28, 2015)

Neyogasgas said:


> yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay! Got my NSW invite today. So excited.




FINALLY!!!!  was it for external auditor or accountant?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hardeep82 (Jul 29, 2016)

Hi All,

just now rec'd Queensland nomination.
Thank god..

I applied for both NSW and Queensland in different EOI...with 60+5 points under Software Engineer.


----------



## Neyogasgas (Jan 16, 2014)

aurora.a said:


> Neyogasgas said:
> 
> 
> > yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay! Got my NSW invite today. So excited.
> ...


It was for Accountant Aurora

Points breakdown

Superior English - 20 points
Age - 25
Education - 15
Experience - 10 
SS - 5


----------



## Singh_lucky (Apr 1, 2015)

*Congo*



Hardeep82 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> just now rec'd Queensland nomination.
> Thank god..
> ...


Congo Hardeep.. need info on queensland..is there any separate process for queensland , or just we need to submit an EOI only ?


----------



## Hardeep82 (Jul 29, 2016)

Just submit a separate EOI and select Queensland. Here only thing is you need to show Funds but that is ok..


----------



## Amit Kapoor (Aug 31, 2015)

Hardeep82 said:


> Just submit a separate EOI and select Queensland. Here only thing is you need to show Funds but that is ok..


Hardeep what is you r points breakdonw did you apply for 190 and how much experience do u have


----------



## umashanker (Jul 31, 2013)

Hardeep82 said:


> Just submit a separate EOI and select Queensland. Here only thing is you need to show Funds but that is ok..


Congratulations , what is your point ?
When did you apply in queensland?


----------



## DEADPOOL (Jul 13, 2016)

*NSW INVITATION receivers check In here*

Any NSW invitation receivers please update here.


----------



## Hardeep82 (Jul 29, 2016)

My details:
Age -25 , English- 0 (IELTS - L-8, R-6.5, S7, W-6.5= overall 7) ,Education(Bachelors/Software Engineer)-15 ,Experience(10 Yrs) -15,
Partner's skill-5, State nomination- 5 = Total 60+5

NSW EOI Applied date - 26 Mar 2016
QLD EOI Applied date - 23 Jul 2016
QLD Nomination Rec'd date - 29 Jul 2016


----------



## daussie (Jun 16, 2016)

Hardeep82 said:


> Just submit a separate EOI and select Queensland. Here only thing is you need to show Funds but that is ok..


When was the EOI submission date?


----------



## Singh_lucky (Apr 1, 2015)

*too fast*



Hardeep82 said:


> My details:
> Age -25 , English- 0 (IELTS - L-8, R-6.5, S7, W-6.5= overall 7) ,Education(Bachelors/Software Engineer)-15 ,Experience(10 Yrs) -15,
> Partner's skill-5, State nomination- 5 = Total 60+5
> 
> ...




You got your Invite just in 6 days ..very nice .. wht next here , need to submit doc to Queensland with any fees ?


----------



## Hardeep82 (Jul 29, 2016)

Fees is same as NSW.:fingerscrossed


----------



## davidlk03 (Jul 4, 2016)

Guys Please withdraw your other EOI FROM 189 0r 190 in any other occupation if you received one?
So everyone has fair chance please.No point in keeping other EOI submitted when someone has already received the invitation.(Specially Accountants which is worse this year)
Thanks...


----------



## daussie (Jun 16, 2016)

davidlk03 said:


> Guys Please withdraw your other EOI FROM 189 0r 190 in any other occupation if you received one?
> So everyone has fair chance please.No point in keeping is submitted when someone has already received the invitation.(Specially Accountants which is worse this year)
> Thanks...


Yes please be considerable


----------



## hari_it_ram (Jun 30, 2013)

*Eoi*

Hi ,

Possible for me to submit two separate EOI with the same email id ? I am plannig for 189+NSW in one EOI and QLD in a separate EOI, but with the same email id.

Is this good way to process ? Kindly suggest.


----------



## Hardeep82 (Jul 29, 2016)

Yes...We will withdraw from NSW....as we don't hope to receive invite with 0 in English.


----------



## daussie (Jun 16, 2016)

Hardeep82 said:


> Yes...We will withdraw from NSW....as we don't hope to receive invite with 0 in English.


Tux. Others follow same please


----------



## chuckdee13 (Jul 27, 2016)

Neyogasgas said:


> yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay! Got my NSW invite today. So excited.


Congrats!!! Please what occupation did u nominate n how many points do u have?


----------



## chuckdee13 (Jul 27, 2016)

Neyogasgas said:


> It was for Accountant Aurora
> 
> Points breakdown
> 
> ...


Nice...


----------



## engr.asadbutt (Feb 6, 2015)

Got a call from my agent

Have received EOI from QLD

ENGINEERING TECHNOLOGIST
EOI Date: 25 July 2016
AGE: 30
DEGREE: 15
IELTS: 0
EXPERIENCE: 10

55 + 5 SS QLD 190

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hardeep82 (Jul 29, 2016)

no...both the EOIs should have different mail ids...


----------



## aditya_barca (May 15, 2016)

engr.asadbutt said:


> Got a call from my agent
> 
> Have received EOI from QLD
> 
> ...


I assume you must have got invitation on EOI from QLD. I was thinking of making an EOI for QLD but I am skeptical on settlement funds. If you dont mind me asking, how are you planning to show the fund 45 K for one person I guess. Just trying to know the way how can the funds be shown. Also how is Brisbane in terms of IT jobs if you have any idea.
Thanks


----------



## Islander820 (Sep 25, 2015)

Finally got the NSW invitation today for 261313 after 8 long months of waiting!!!. (I was on 55+5 initially and added 10 points later via PTE). Feeling so Relieved.
Should I proceed with 190 or wait until the next 189 round. What do you guys think?


----------



## engr.asadbutt (Feb 6, 2015)

Islander820 said:


> Finally got the NSW invitation today for 261313 after 8 long months of waiting!!!. (I was on 55+5 initially and added 10 points later via PTE). Feeling so Relieved.
> Should I proceed with 190 or wait until the next 189 round. What do you guys think?


What is your occupation bro

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## engr.asadbutt (Feb 6, 2015)

aditya_barca said:


> I assume you must have got invitation on EOI from QLD. I was thinking of making an EOI for QLD but I am skeptical on settlement funds. If you dont mind me asking, how are you planning to show the fund 45 K for one person I guess. Just trying to know the way how can the funds be shown. Also how is Brisbane in terms of IT jobs if you have any idea.
> Thanks


Yes i do have in my account.

I will get a bank statement and send it to QLD 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Islander820 (Sep 25, 2015)

engr.asadbutt said:


> What is your occupation bro
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


Check my signature.


----------



## daussie (Jun 16, 2016)

Hardeep82 said:


> no...both the EOIs should have different mail ids...


Why different mail ids?


----------



## engr.asadbutt (Feb 6, 2015)

Islander820 said:


> Check my signature. It's all there.


I am using taptalk cannot see signatures 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## favour28 (Jan 23, 2014)

Got the nsw invite today guys.


----------



## engr.asadbutt (Feb 6, 2015)

favour28 said:


> Got the nsw invite today guys.


What is ur occupation and points breakdown

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## BAT7722 (Mar 20, 2016)

Congratulations to every one who got their invites today. However it is disappointing to see so many 70 pointers opting for state nomination thus reducing chances for 65 pointers like me - considering 189 is just impossible.


----------



## aurora.a (Oct 28, 2015)

BAT7722 said:


> Congratulations to every one who got their invites today. However it is disappointing to see so many 70 pointers opting for state nomination thus reducing chances for 65 pointers like me - considering 189 is just impossible.




Don't worry yet. The same thing happened start of last year


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Newrulez (Jun 6, 2015)

IT folks who got NSW invitation on today kindly update their points in here..

Thanks


----------



## jhassan (May 23, 2016)

Hello everyone!

My friend got his NSW 190 invitation today. He applied for both 189 [65 points] and 190 [70 points] in Software Engineer [261313] with Visa date of effect 13-Jun-16. 
Now he is a bit confused to either go for 190 or wait for 189 (no invitation yet). I think he should get his 189 invitation by first round of this Sep in any case (keeping in view the backlog and other factors). For him, 190 was really a backup plan and he clearly prefers 189 over 190. 
Is it worth it to wait for 189 or should he just go ahead with 190 just to be on safe side? Need opinion form experts!

Thanks


----------



## josephnithin81 (Jul 2, 2016)

jhassan said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Invitation valid for 14 days only


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jhassan (May 23, 2016)

josephnithin81 said:


> Invitation valid for 14 days only
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


yes I know that part.


----------



## Islander820 (Sep 25, 2015)

jhassan said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> My friend got his NSW 190 invitation today. He applied for both 189 [65 points] and 190 [70 points] in Software Engineer [261313] with Visa date of effect 13-Jun-16.
> Now he is a bit confused to either go for 190 or wait for 189 (no invitation yet). I think he should get his 189 invitation by first round of this Sep in any case (keeping in view the backlog and other factors). For him, 190 was really a backup plan and he clearly prefers 189 over 190.
> ...


Yes I'm in the same situation as your friend and even I'm confused how to proceed. Even I clearly prefer 189 but I don't want to wait too long for an invite either. So I have 14 days to make a decision on 190, so thought of making a decision after looking at the 65 points cut-off date during next 189 invitation round.


----------



## jhassan (May 23, 2016)

Islander820 said:


> Yes I'm in the same situation as your friend and even I'm confused how to proceed. Even I clearly prefer 189 but I don't want to wait too long for an invite either. So I have 14 days to make a decision on 190, so thought of making a decision after looking at the 65 points cut-off date during next 189 invitation round.


This is the exact dilemma we are having right now and were thinking on same lines as to wait for at least next 189 round to have some idea before making a decision.


----------



## hari_it_ram (Jun 30, 2013)

I know this NSW thread but just asking here as I could not find QLD thread. Sorry.

I have query regarding QLD, for occupation Analyst Programmer, they have mentioned

"Minimum of five years’ experience post qualification.
Additional conditions apply. See note #7 below."

This 5 years exp is after the deduction of ACS 2 years or combination of suitability and skilled level employment ?


----------



## Neyogasgas (Jan 16, 2014)

I am in the same dilemma. However, i suggest you wait till next invitation round for 189 and if no show go ahead with 190. The most important step is getting into Aussie and starting a new life with believe in God that come wherever you go, favor will always be your portion. God is everywhere really and that should drive you. Remain blessed


----------



## favour28 (Jan 23, 2014)

My sincere advice?
A bird in the hand is definitely worth two in the bush.If I were you,I would grab 190 with both hands and legs if i am not invited Aug 3rd by 189.I have been on expat forum long enough to see a few people regret this action you are considering.

But like i said,if it were me.


----------



## aditya_barca (May 15, 2016)

hari_it_ram said:


> I know this NSW thread but just asking here as I could not find QLD thread. Sorry.
> 
> I have query regarding QLD, for occupation Analyst Programmer, they have mentioned
> 
> ...


I guess no. It does not mention anywhere if it has tobe work ex certified by some body like ACS. So it should be total experience. Experts can reply.


----------



## hari_it_ram (Jun 30, 2013)

It has clearly mentioned See Note 7 for details, and the note 7 says,

Note #7:
Work experience for ICT occupations will be based ACS 
assessment.

My confusion is, they clearly told its post qualifications, so they are ok to considered all work exp post qualifications or only the skilled level by omitting the suitability the first 2 years. 



aditya_barca said:


> I guess no. It does not mention anywhere if it has tobe work ex certified by some body like ACS. So it should be total experience. Experts can reply.


----------



## jhassan (May 23, 2016)

Neyogasgas said:


> I am in the same dilemma. However, i suggest you wait till next invitation round for 189 and if no show go ahead with 190. The most important step is getting into Aussie and starting a new life with believe in God that come wherever you go, favor will always be your portion. God is everywhere really and that should drive you. Remain blessed





favour28 said:


> My sincere advice?
> A bird in the hand is definitely worth two in the bush.If I were you,I would grab 190 with both hands and legs if i am not invited Aug 3rd by 189.I have been on expat forum long enough to see a few people regret this action you are considering.
> 
> But like i said,if it were me.


Thank you guys, your words were really spot on and helpful. Stay blessed!


----------



## bony (Jun 27, 2016)

20 july 189 data available on skillselect website



Invitations issued on 20 July 2016
Visa Subclass	Number
Skilled - Independent (subclass 189)	
848
Skilled - Regional Provisional (subclass 489)	
100
During 2016-17 the following numbers of invitations have been issued:
Invitations issued during 2016-17
Visa subclass	July	Aug	Sept	Oct	Nov	Dec	Jan	Feb	Mar	Apr	May	June	Total
Skilled - Independent (subclass 189)	
3050

3050
Skilled – Regional Provisional (subclass 489)	
200
0
200
Total	
3250


----------



## daussie (Jun 16, 2016)

hari_it_ram said:


> It has clearly mentioned See Note 7 for details, and the note 7 says,
> 
> Note #7:
> Work experience for ICT occupations will be based ACS
> ...


By ommiting 2 yesrs. If you over claim in EOI, expect refusal from DIBP after fee paid


----------



## daussie (Jun 16, 2016)

hari_it_ram said:


> I know this NSW thread but just asking here as I could not find QLD thread. Sorry.
> 
> I have query regarding QLD, for occupation Analyst Programmer, they have mentioned
> 
> ...


They are selecting by looking at EOI, not resume. In EOI you should list experience after skilled met date to count towards years of experience. Coz DIBP eventually validate it.


----------



## jitology (Jul 20, 2016)

Newrulez said:


> IT folks who got NSW invitation on today kindly update their points in here..
> 
> Thanks


Do not see any ICT guys invited today in the immitracker


----------



## hari_it_ram (Jun 30, 2013)

I dont know, thats the reason I have posted here 



daussie said:


> By ommiting 2 yesrs. If you over claim in EOI, expect refusal from DIBP after fee paid


----------



## hari_it_ram (Jun 30, 2013)

Make sense, but they can mention as skill level as per ACS rather than post qualification.



daussie said:


> They are selecting by looking at EOI, not resume. In EOI you should list experience after skilled met date to count towards years of experience. Coz DIBP eventually validate it.


----------



## Newrulez (Jun 6, 2015)

daussie said:


> They are selecting by looking at EOI, not resume. In EOI you should list experience after skilled met date to count towards years of experience. Coz DIBP eventually validate it.


That's true, in EOI it doesn't allow to show all our experience. So why should they mention 5 years 'post qualification'. It should be something like 'post skill suitability date'


----------



## hari_it_ram (Jun 30, 2013)

Small misunderstanding will lead big things 

I am just looking for someone who can throw me some light on this, as I am more eager to change the State to VIC, if the 5 years is going to Skilled level rather than post qualification.


----------



## lucas.wszolek (Apr 5, 2016)

Is there any engineer (plant or production engineer) who was invited today?
Anyone know one as an example? =)


----------



## daussie (Jun 16, 2016)

Newrulez said:


> daussie said:
> 
> 
> > They are selecting by looking at EOI, not resume. In EOI you should list experience after skilled met date to count towards years of experience. Coz DIBP eventually validate it.
> ...


Yep correct.


----------



## daussie (Jun 16, 2016)

hari_it_ram said:


> Small misunderstanding will lead big things
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yep big things can happen due to ones mistakes. All are free to try and see.


----------



## RKS20 (Dec 18, 2015)

*Hi*



Hardeep82 said:


> My point breaks up is below:
> Age - 25 (currently 35 Yrs)
> English - 0 (L-8, R-6.5, W-6.5, S-7)
> Education - 15
> ...


Congrats Hardeep for your nomination.
Can you please tell me the criteria and eligibility conditions for Queensland. 
I have also applied for NSW 190 with 60+5 points in 261313 in Feb 2016 but no invitation yet. 

Thanks in Advance.


----------



## daussie (Jun 16, 2016)

Hardeep82 said:


> My point breaks up is below:
> Age - 25 (currently 35 Yrs)
> English - 0 (L-8, R-6.5, W-6.5, S-7)
> Education - 15
> ...



When is your skill met date as per ACS?


----------



## ridhidureja (Dec 14, 2015)

*NSW State Nomintation*



daussie said:


> By ommiting 2 yesrs. If you over claim in EOI, expect refusal from DIBP after fee paid


Hi All

I think in this round all 65+5 Pointers got invite from NSW. In next round may be on 11th or 12th August 60+5 and above pointers may be lucky to get invited.

I wish if point score for ICT software engineer also reduce to 60 for 189 invites as was last year.

Hope August starts with bang as number of invies for 189 will be 230+230 =460.
as last round no invites were sent. People who got invite with 70 for software engineer give it a try for 3rd Aug round if you get invite please withdraw state invite as there are few who dont have higher points and may get invite from state.

Regards
Ridhi
ICT Software Engineer
60+5 Points


----------



## KennyP (Jul 20, 2016)

Any industrial engineer who got invited by NSW? (55+5)
Or anyone who knows someone who received an invite?
Thank you.


----------



## goauzzie (May 11, 2016)

I think only Stream 1 ANZSCO codes were invited today.

Is any body invited from the CSOL/Stream 2


----------



## daussie (Jun 16, 2016)

ridhidureja said:


> daussie said:
> 
> 
> > By ommiting 2 yesrs. If you over claim in EOI, expect refusal from DIBP after fee paid
> ...


Hope for the same!! Have been refreshing skillselect page; next invitation rounds still not updated for curse!


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Congratulations to all who got invited! Please dont forget to update your details for other members to follow the trend!


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

KennyP said:


> Any industrial engineer who got invited by NSW? (55+5)
> Or anyone who knows someone who received an invite?
> Thank you.



You can see yourself... if anyone updated.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

DEADPOOL said:


> Any NSW invitation receivers please update here.



There are many updates today on the tracker too actually...


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

hari_it_ram said:


> Hi ,
> 
> Possible for me to submit two separate EOI with the same email id ? I am plannig for 189+NSW in one EOI and QLD in a separate EOI, but with the same email id.
> 
> Is this good way to process ? Kindly suggest.


Yes.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

aurora.a said:


> 190 visa processing has higher priority than 189, so probably whatever extra time you have to wait for approval will at least be somewhat made up by the actual visa processing time
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Average is about the same. 

With 189 and quick invite sc189 is quicker.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

daussie said:


> When is your skill met date as per ACS?


15 invites in the past three days... i would say NSW have sent out minimum 150 - 300 invites.


----------



## hari_it_ram (Jun 30, 2013)

Thanks. Any idea on when will be the next round for NSW ? Any chance for 60 + 5 ?



andreyx108b said:


> 15 invites in the past three days... i would say NSW have sent out minimum 150 - 300 invites.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

hari_it_ram said:


> Thanks. Any idea on when will be the next round for NSW ? Any chance for 60 + 5 ?




Depending on anzsco?

There are no rounds to be honest... Like the invited 3 days in a row this week.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hari_it_ram (Jun 30, 2013)

andreyx108b said:


> Depending on anzsco?
> 
> There are no rounds to be honest... Like the invited 3 days in a row this week.
> 
> ...




That's great to hear, but I somehow feel that NSW invitations somehow tied up with 189 rounds. Not sure though.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jimmyaus (Dec 1, 2015)

Hi. Please confirm email id from which NSW sends Invitations?


----------



## feejay87 (Oct 1, 2012)

anyone with ANZSCO 263311 (Telecommunications Engineer) who got NSW invite ? pls share the points break-down

congrats to all those who managed to secure NSW State sponsorship invitation


----------



## goauzzie (May 11, 2016)

andreyx108b said:


> 15 invites in the past three days... i would say NSW have sent out minimum 150 - 300 invites.


As far as NSW is concerned, the invites were sent out only on 29th July.

Correct me if I am wrong.


----------



## Giana (Jul 22, 2016)

daussie said:


> They are selecting by looking at EOI, not resume. In EOI you should list experience after skilled met date to count towards years of experience. Coz DIBP eventually validate it.


Can someone please elaborate what they mean by "skilled met date"? Means the experience you have after you graduated for your qualification or the experience after the date of your qualification assessment by the assessing authority? 

Thanks 

Congratz to all SS invitees


----------



## Mani.Suresh89 (Jul 26, 2016)

HI Giana,

Skill met date as mentioned in ACS letter is the date u achieved your nominated skill ex: Software engineer. Years of experience after the skill met date only would be considered for points in EOI .

Other please correct me If am wrong.

Cheers


----------



## Mani.Suresh89 (Jul 26, 2016)

Hi Giana,

Skill met date as mentioned in ur assessment letter is the date u achieved ur nominated skill . years of experience after the skill met date only will be considered for your migration points. Also u should mention only the skill metdate in employment section of EOI.

Other , please correct me if am wrong.

Cheers


----------



## deepthimudigonda (Aug 13, 2014)

jimmyaus said:


> Hi. Please confirm email id from which NSW sends Invitations?


[email protected] is the email id from which they send invitations. You can find it in the FAQs in their page below.

FAQ invitations - Live & Work in New South Wales


----------



## Naga1985 (Jun 12, 2016)

Do we need to upload any documents while submitting EOI? I am of the assumption that the docs will be uploaded after receiving ITA


----------



## texyaz (Apr 9, 2015)

*Qld ss*



engr.asadbutt said:


> What is ur occupation and points breakdown
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


Dear Asad,

Did you receive the invitation from Queensland to aaply for nomination or you have just submitted the EOI for QLD SS?

What is your actual engineering profession as per your degree?

Are you using the services of Zarnab Int. in Pakistan?


----------



## engr.asadbutt (Feb 6, 2015)

texyaz said:


> Dear Asad,
> 
> Did you receive the invitation from Queensland to aaply for nomination or you have just submitted the EOI for QLD SS?
> 
> ...


Yes i received invitation from QLD to apply for EOI. 
I applied fon 25th of July and got Invitation yesterday.

Yes my case is with Zarnab Int PK

My occupation is Engg Technologist

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## texyaz (Apr 9, 2015)

engr.asadbutt said:


> Yes i received invitation from QLD to apply for EOI.
> I applied fon 25th of July and got Invitation yesterday.
> 
> Yes my case is with Zarnab Int PK
> ...


what is your degree title? I mean what is your engineering domain?


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Naga1985 said:


> Do we need to upload any documents while submitting EOI? I am of the assumption that the docs will be uploaded after receiving ITA


Correct!


----------



## daussie (Jun 16, 2016)

andreyx108b said:


> Naga1985 said:
> 
> 
> > Do we need to upload any documents while submitting EOI? I am of the assumption that the docs will be uploaded after receiving ITA
> ...


After ITA


----------



## phpwiz (Mar 13, 2015)

Giana said:


> Hi everyone
> I have been a silent observer
> I am on the same boat as Engineering guys. I am an Electronics Engineer with 55 points. Applied on 13th June 2016.
> My points are below:
> ...


If you have got your skills assessment done, then you can go for PTE. Engineers Australia needs IELTS for their own skills assessment. After doing that, You can use PTE for filing visa in Skillselect (DIBP).


----------



## hari_it_ram (Jun 30, 2013)

Hey,

Is there any specific reason for your VIC SS rejection ?



phpwiz said:


> If you have got your skills assessment done, then you can go for PTE. Engineers Australia needs IELTS for their own skills assessment. After doing that, You can use PTE for filing visa in Skillselect (DIBP).


----------



## Giana (Jul 22, 2016)

Mani.Suresh89 said:


> HI Giana,
> 
> Skill met date as mentioned in ACS letter is the date u achieved your nominated skill ex: Software engineer. Years of experience after the skill met date only would be considered for points in EOI .
> 
> ...



Thanks a lot for clarification Mani.


----------



## chewychewbacca (Jul 6, 2016)

Hi, All!

I just received an NSW SS invite last Friday around noon (PH Time). Would anyone know if NSW SS applications get rejected? From what I heard NSW SS applications don't get rejected as long as you show proof of what is in the EOI.

Thank you in advance!


----------



## feejay87 (Oct 1, 2012)

chewychewbacca said:


> Hi, All!
> 
> I just received an NSW SS invite last Friday around noon (PH Time). Would anyone know if NSW SS applications get rejected? From what I heard NSW SS applications don't get rejected as long as you show proof of what is in the EOI.
> 
> Thank you in advance!


Yes chewy thats correct; If you'll submit your application that's totally coincident with your claimed EOI, then there ain't any chances that your applications would reject 

congratulations for securing invitation, do pray that I get it soon too


----------



## chewychewbacca (Jul 6, 2016)

feejay87 said:


> Yes chewy thats correct; If you'll submit your application that's totally coincident with your claimed EOI, then there ain't any chances that your applications would reject
> 
> congratulations for securing invitation, do pray that I get it soon too


Oh, wow! This is a big relief for me. I've been waiting for an invite for more than 2 months now. I was worried with the NSW SS because I only have 1 year credited to my Skilled Employment since ACS deducted 2 years from my work experience. BUT from my understanding, the NSW governemnt already knows that about me since they selected my EOI and checked it before sending an invite to me. Only NSW sends an invite before you can apply for their SS right? Thank you for answering my queries. 

I hope you get one, too!!


----------



## feejay87 (Oct 1, 2012)

chewychewbacca said:


> Oh, wow! This is a big relief for me. I've been waiting for an invite for more than 2 months now. I was worried with the NSW SS because I only have 1 year credited to my Skilled Employment since ACS deducted 2 years from my work experience. BUT from my understanding, the NSW governemnt already knows that about me since they selected my EOI and checked it before sending an invite to me. Only NSW sends an invite before you can apply for their SS right? Thank you for answering my queries.
> 
> I hope you get one, too!!


Thanks buddy


----------



## first officer (Jul 1, 2016)

When is the next invitation round....Aug 11? or late Aug

Thank


----------



## tan011 (Jun 29, 2016)

first officer said:


> When is the next invitation round....Aug 11? or late Aug
> 
> Thank


3rd August for 189


----------



## daussie (Jun 16, 2016)

tan011 said:


> 3rd August for 189


Doesnt seem this is mentioned in SkillSelect yet. Isnt it?


----------



## Oz16 (Jul 31, 2016)

Hello frds, 

I have a small query in csol list for 190 visa for NSW. My husband occupation comes under system analyst ACS 261112 wherein mine come under Recruitment consultant 223112. My doubt is, do we get partner skills points, if we do the assement on my csol. 


Thanks in Advance


----------



## first officer (Jul 1, 2016)

Next round for 190 invitation?


----------



## VBA (Jan 31, 2016)

*ICT Business Analyst*

Hi all,

Any idea, what are the chances for ICT Business Analyst with 65 points (5 SS points included) to be invited in next round?

Thanks


----------



## VBA (Jan 31, 2016)

daussie said:


> Doesnt seem this is mentioned in SkillSelect yet. Isnt it?


"_Please note that due to technical reasons no invitations were issued for the above occupations for the 20 July 2016 round. Normal pro-rata arrangements will resume on 3 August 2016._"

This is what written under Current Invitation Round information on DIBP website.


----------



## daussie (Jun 16, 2016)

VBA said:


> daussie said:
> 
> 
> > Doesnt seem this is mentioned in SkillSelect yet. Isnt it?
> ...


Cool. Good luck


----------



## ManiSG (Jun 23, 2016)

Islander820 said:


> Yes I'm in the same situation as your friend and even I'm confused how to proceed. Even I clearly prefer 189 but I don't want to wait too long for an invite either. So I have 14 days to make a decision on 190, so thought of making a decision after looking at the 65 points cut-off date during next 189 invitation round.


Hi,
It depends where are you planning if you plan for Sydeny don't think about that just accept. otherwise I would say don't rush you are going to get invite anyway in 189 that is almost ccertain. So if I am in you place I would not limit my option just for the sake of two or three months that doesn't make sense at all unless you are going to lose you age points in next cuple of months.


----------



## ihmar2002 (Jun 26, 2015)

Hi all, 
Have someone done medical for their children under 10y? Could you please tell what is examined physically and orally amd what sort of questions do they ask children so that I can prepare? 
Your response will be highly appreciated.
Thx


----------



## first officer (Jul 1, 2016)

Can anyone please tell me what is the meaning of normal pro rata arrangements


----------



## Memurlarnet (Aug 1, 2016)

I am in the same situation. No idea when we get invited. It would be great if anyone has an idea?


----------



## Memurlarnet (Aug 1, 2016)

Situation: 60+5 points. ICT Business Analyst


----------



## mickeychen (Sep 21, 2015)

favour28 said:


> Got the nsw invite today guys.


Congratulations!
Do you have 65+5 or 70+5?
Thanks!!


----------



## ridhidureja (Dec 14, 2015)

*NSW invites*



mickeychen said:


> Congratulations!
> Do you have 65+5 or 70+5?
> Thanks!!


Hi All

Any 65 Pointers getting invite from NSW. 

Regards
Ridhi
ICT Software Engineer
60+5 Points


----------



## ks2121 (Aug 2, 2016)

ridhidureja said:


> Hi All
> 
> Any 65 Pointers getting invite from NSW.
> 
> ...




Hi Ridhi, 

I have same points as you and same anzsco code. In past three days NSW invited only 65+5 software engineer and haven't any invite for 60+5. I think we have good chance after most of 65 pointers cleared with 189. 

Thanks
KS


----------



## ks2121 (Aug 2, 2016)

*No invitations for 60 + 5*



ridhidureja said:


> Hi All
> 
> Any 65 Pointers getting invite from NSW.
> 
> ...



@ Ridhi : I have same points as you with same anzsco code. In last three days NSW invited only invited 65 pointers. Eagerly waiting for invite. I think we have a good chance if most of the 65 pointers are going to cleared with 189 EOIs in next 2 rounds.

Thanks


----------



## Memurlarnet (Aug 1, 2016)

tan011 said:


> first officer said:
> 
> 
> > When is the next invitation round....Aug 11? or late Aug
> ...



Then, the next round for NSW might be this Friday -5th Aug- for 60+5 pointers


----------



## daussie (Jun 16, 2016)

Memurlarnet said:


> tan011 said:
> 
> 
> > first officer said:
> ...


Are we sure this is the standard pattern? Mean 2 nsw rounds each month?


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

daussie said:


> Are we sure this is the standard pattern? Mean 2 nsw rounds each month?


Its based on people who 've confirmed about receiving invities from NSW. Its alternate friday of 189 invite round for year almost.


----------



## Neyogasgas (Jan 16, 2014)

*189 invite also received*

With gratitude to God, i want to announce i just received my 189 invite. Thank you everyone for your encouragement, support on this journey. DJDOLLER, DAUSSIE, AURORA etc

God bless you all.


----------



## daussie (Jun 16, 2016)

*Congrats for those who got invited from 189 today, please be considerable and withdraw NSW EOIs.*


----------



## djdoller (Dec 8, 2015)

Neyogasgas said:


> With gratitude to God, i want to announce i just received my 189 invite. Thank you everyone for your encouragement, support on this journey. DJDOLLER, DAUSSIE, AURORA etc
> 
> God bless you all.


Congrats bro. I will ve in 189 queue shortly too.


----------



## aurora.a (Oct 28, 2015)

Neyogasgas said:


> With gratitude to God, i want to announce i just received my 189 invite. Thank you everyone for your encouragement, support on this journey. DJDOLLER, DAUSSIE, AURORA etc
> 
> 
> 
> God bless you all.




Congrats, and good luck with your move to Australia! Let me know if you have any questions about living here


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ridhidureja (Dec 14, 2015)

*NSW State Nomintation*



aurora.a said:


> Congrats, and good luck with your move to Australia! Let me know if you have any questions about living here
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hi All

What point score are getting invite today 60, 65 or 70.
Regards
Ridhi
261313 Software Engineer
60 EOI 189
65 EOI 190 NSW.


----------



## expattr (Aug 10, 2014)

Hi My ielts scores expired yesterday , and I entered IELTS 2 days ago , so what will happen if they invite me ?


----------



## kamy58 (Jun 6, 2015)

expattr said:


> Hi My ielts scores expired yesterday , and I entered IELTS 2 days ago , so what will happen if they invite me ?


But why did you use expired IELTS?Even f you get first invitation, you might be stopped at next stage. You should retake IELTS first and then apply.


----------



## naun81 (Jun 24, 2016)

Hi guys!

are invitations based only on points? or occupation plays role as well?
I mean if I am a nurse with 55+5 points is my EOI in competition with IT occupations, or it is in another pathway?


----------



## expattr (Aug 10, 2014)

kamy58 said:


> But why did you use expired IELTS?Even f you get first invitation, you might be stopped at next stage. You should retake IELTS first and then apply.


In case they invite me , I will have my IELTS with the required Score on the day of invitation.


----------



## ManiSG (Jun 23, 2016)

expattr said:


> In case they invite me , I will have my IELTS with the required Score on the day of invitation.


I think your info is locked when you are invited you can't add remove anything other then address phone etc after that on the IELTS you can also check with them by calling or email.


----------



## Sun S (Jan 14, 2015)

Hi All,
I am not claiming any points for my parter , does she still need to sit for PTE to get 4.5 or above in all sections ?:confused2:
Can someone please confirm on this ?


----------



## ridhidureja (Dec 14, 2015)

*189 Invitation in August*



ManiSG said:


> I think your info is locked when you are invited you can't add remove anything other then address phone etc after that on the IELTS you can also check with them by calling or email.


Hi All

Any 60 Pointers got invited today for 261313 ICT Software Engineer?
Or only 65 and above. By when 60 pointers for 261313 are expected to get invite.

Last year in August score for invite was 60. 

Regards
Ridhi


----------



## pelanchelian (May 13, 2016)

*Anyone got invited in CSOL/Stream2*

Anyone got invited in CSOL/Stream2???


----------



## Neyogasgas (Jan 16, 2014)

I have withdrawn my NSW applications. I am sticking to the 189. I hope this opens up a slot or two for another candidate. God bless


----------



## kamy58 (Jun 6, 2015)

expattr said:


> In case they invite me , I will have my IELTS with the required Score on the day of invitation.


That won't help because you were invited on information which was provided in your application but you won't have proof to claim that. You provide scores and registration ids which will be invalid by the time you are invited.


----------



## alexoir (May 6, 2015)

Neyogasgas said:


> I have withdrawn my NSW applications. I am sticking to the 189. I hope this opens up a slot or two for another candidate. God bless


Congrats my brother. What is your profile?


----------



## hari_it_ram (Jun 30, 2013)

Thanks a lot  really helpful to someone. All the best.



Neyogasgas said:


> I have withdrawn my NSW applications. I am sticking to the 189. I hope this opens up a slot or two for another candidate. God bless


----------



## josephnithin81 (Jul 2, 2016)

Any update from NSW ??


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EAU2452 (Jun 2, 2016)

Hello everybody,

I'm also planing to apply for NT visa 190 this week but I have some concerns:

1- Is it mandatory to show a funds evidence? 
2- if yes is there any clear criteria like minimum amount per person ?
3- Can I include my car as an asset ?and provide my employment contract as evidence that I will be receiving amount of money with the End of Service ?

Thanks a lot


----------



## Sudipghosh9 (Feb 26, 2015)

*Ict ba -*

Hi Guys,

I have applied for NSW SS for ICT BA with 65+5 points ( Superior English) on July 1. Any ideas as to when i would be able to get the invite from NSW. Any inputs is appreciated please


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Sudipghosh9 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have applied for NSW SS for ICT BA with 65+5 points ( Superior English) on July 1. Any ideas as to when i would be able to get the invite from NSW. Any inputs is appreciated please


Very good chance. I got invited with the same 1 year ago in 6 days.

Good luck sir!


----------



## Memurlarnet (Aug 1, 2016)

andreyx108b said:


> Sudipghosh9 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Guys,
> ...


Hi Andrey,

How long did it take after you got the invitation until you got your PR?

Was it 12 weeks for NSW acceptance and +12 weeks for 190? 

Thanks in advance


----------



## amabrouk (Apr 18, 2016)

Any invitation from NSW 190 visa for 261112??


----------



## vsb546 (Apr 16, 2016)

Hi guys I need your suggestion please help me... At the moment I hold skills assessment as ICT BA..and I did Masters in Information Systems as I would like to change my Skills assessment code which one is most suitable for me and which occupation code is most promising for my criteria as I have only 60 points with following roles and responsibilities in my exp certificate.
1) Identifying technology limitations and deficiencies in existing systems and associated process, procedures and methods.
2)Researching,consulting,analyzing and evaluating system program needs
3)Testing, debugging, diagnosing and correcting errors and fault in applications programming language with in established testing protocols, guidelines,and quality standards to ensure programs and application perform to specification.
4)planing, designing and implementation of websites.
5) Responsible for design, site structure and daily maintenance of websites.

with this skills set I am I get analyst programmer please let me so that I can apply for it. And guide me which one is better to hold ICT BA or Analyst programmer. Looking forward to hearing from you. Thanks.


----------



## hari_it_ram (Jun 30, 2013)

ICT BA at present seems to be at 70 for 189 and Analyst Programmer being more realistic for 60 category in near future even though it stands at 65 now. 

How you will convince the ACS to get assessed in different category ? Do you have valid reason to provide ? I know few who went for new category and got the job done, however, few who could not establish themselves by providing proper and clear cut reason and directed to stick with old jobs code. I am sure we cant say Analyst Programmer cut off is quite easier than ICT BA. Please plan well before spending 500$.



vsb546 said:


> Hi guys I need your suggestion please help me... At the moment I hold skills assessment as ICT BA..and I did Masters in Information Systems as I would like to change my Skills assessment code which one is most suitable for me and which occupation code is most promising for my criteria as I have only 60 points with following roles and responsibilities in my exp certificate.
> 1) Identifying technology limitations and deficiencies in existing systems and associated process, procedures and methods.
> 2)Researching,consulting,analyzing and evaluating system program needs
> 3)Testing, debugging, diagnosing and correcting errors and fault in applications programming language with in established testing protocols, guidelines,and quality standards to ensure programs and application perform to specification.
> ...


----------



## hari_it_ram (Jun 30, 2013)

Experts,

Any rounds taking place tomorrow from NSW ?


----------



## Mani.Suresh89 (Jul 26, 2016)

hari_it_ram said:


> Experts,
> 
> Any rounds taking place tomorrow from NSW ?[/QUOTE
> 
> ...


----------



## Mani.Suresh89 (Jul 26, 2016)

Guys are we allowed to submit EOI's for state nomination to multiple states ?? experts please comment as I could see different views from different threads . 

I have applied for VIC and NSW state sponsorships with 60+5 points.

Cheers

SKILL : Software engineer
onshore applicant
PTE : 10 
Age : 30
Bachelors : 15
Aus study : 5
Skilled work exp : 2 years (0)

EOI 189 : 19/07/2016 - 60 points

EOI 190 NSW : 19/07/2016 - 65 points

invite - ??? 
Medicals - done
PCC - India and Aus - done


----------



## hari_it_ram (Jun 30, 2013)

I am far behind you interms of EOI  

Yea you can submit EOI for different states either with same email id or different one. Not restrictions.



Mani.Suresh89 said:


> hari_it_ram said:
> 
> 
> > Experts,
> ...


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Memurlarnet said:


> Hi Andrey,
> 
> How long did it take after you got the invitation until you got your PR?
> 
> ...


no... 6 weeks to get ITA and 89 days to get PR


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Mani.Suresh89 said:


> Guys are we allowed to submit EOI's for state nomination to multiple states ?? experts please comment as I could see different views from different threads .
> 
> I have applied for VIC and NSW state sponsorships with 60+5 points.
> 
> ...


Yes you can unless there is specific requirements. I am aware of at least 2 people who got invite both from NSW and Vic.


----------



## vsb546 (Apr 16, 2016)

hari_it_ram said:


> ICT BA at present seems to be at 70 for 189 and Analyst Programmer being more realistic for 60 category in near future even though it stands at 65 now.
> 
> How you will convince the ACS to get assessed in different category ? Do you have valid reason to provide ? I know few who went for new category and got the job done, however, few who could not establish themselves by providing proper and clear cut reason and directed to stick with old jobs code. I am sure we cant say Analyst Programmer cut off is quite easier than ICT BA. Please plan well before spending 500$.


 Hi if you don't mind could you able to share the roles and responsibilities to get assessment from ACS so that I compare my self. Thank you.


----------



## mchandna (Jul 14, 2016)

Hi All


Any info on next invitation round of NSW??

Thanks
Mohit 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

mchandna said:


> Hi All
> 
> 
> Any info on next invitation round of NSW??
> ...


It can be any day really... maybe even tomorrow.. the pattern seems to be Fridays...


----------



## mchandna (Jul 14, 2016)

andreyx108b said:


> It can be any day really... maybe even tomorrow.. the pattern seems to be Fridays...




Okay... Thanks for your prompt reply.

Additionally, can you provide info on their pattern of invitation based upon job codes.

I have filed my EOI with 70 points including SS for job code 26111(business analyst)

Thanks
Mohit 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nehajn2000 (Dec 8, 2014)

*Query for BA*

Hi,

We need 70 points in Buiness Analyst (asking for 1 of my frend) as there is tough competition for state nomination. Is that true?
60 points wont get me an invitation is it true? I have just heard that there is a tough compete in this Code.

Thanks

Neha
Noida




mchandna said:


> Okay... Thanks for your prompt reply.
> 
> Additionally, can you provide info on their pattern of invitation based upon job codes.
> 
> ...


----------



## dheeraj81 (Aug 10, 2015)

nehajn2000 said:


> Hi,
> 
> We need 70 points in Buiness Analyst (asking for 1 of my frend) as there is tough competition for state nomination. Is that true?
> 60 points wont get me an invitation is it true? I have just heard that there is a tough compete in this Code.
> ...


----------



## hari_it_ram (Jun 30, 2013)

Please refer page no 11 on this PDF

It does not mean that you need to use the same content, Just try to be more of a programmer who involves in dev, debuggin, testing, bulid, consulting and providing solutions.




vsb546 said:


> Hi if you don't mind could you able to share the roles and responsibilities to get assessment from ACS so that I compare my self. Thank you.


----------



## Sudipghosh9 (Feb 26, 2015)

mchandna said:


> Okay... Thanks for your prompt reply.
> 
> Additionally, can you provide info on their pattern of invitation based upon job codes.
> 
> ...


Hi,

I have also applied with 65+5 for ICT BA on July 1 . Hopefully we both get the NSW 

Cheers


----------



## andyyangjian (May 1, 2015)

mchandna said:


> Hi All
> 
> 
> Any info on next invitation round of NSW??
> ...


26/8 is the most possible date for next round


----------



## Qarout (Feb 26, 2016)

Hi every one , I need ur advice.
I get positive skill assessment as a civil engineer
I submit my EOI on 12 July 2016 
my point are 55+(5 for NSW SS)

occupation : Civil engineer ... 15
AGE : 27 .... 30
IELTSL overall 6.5 ...0
experience +5 years as civil engineer ( highway construction )... 10

I tried PTE a.. but still did not help , as well as the IELTS.
*my question is do I have a chance to get the State sponsor ship from NSW.. Or I really have to increase my point?*


thanks


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Qarout said:


> Hi every one , I need ur advice.
> I get positive skill assessment as a civil engineer
> I submit my EOI on 12 July 2016
> my point are 55+(5 for NSW SS)
> ...




I would say that by increasing will speed the process up 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deepak251513 (Mar 5, 2016)

andyyangjian said:


> 26/8 is the most possible date for next round


What is the source of this information. If possible... post link of that page so that i can track henceforth... 

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy Note-4 using Tapatalk


----------



## pipebritop (Sep 6, 2015)

Qarout said:


> Hi every one , I need ur advice.
> I get positive skill assessment as a civil engineer
> I submit my EOI on 12 July 2016
> my point are 55+(5 for NSW SS)
> ...


I've seen many people from the construction area getting invitations even in the last chances of the last tax year as well as rare occupations. Not the same for common ones like IT and other engineering's.

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## Qarout (Feb 26, 2016)

pipebritop said:


> I've seen many people from the construction area getting invitations even in the last chances of the last tax year as well as rare occupations. Not the same for common ones like IT and other engineering's.



I hope that it will not take too much time, other wise I have to improve my PTE-A/IELTS .. which I am really struggling with!

thanx


----------



## lupilipid (Aug 5, 2016)

Hello guys,

I am just curious if I have any chance of getting NSW state sponsorship if I don't have work experience at all in my occupation?

I have 55 points right now. +5 If I get state sponsorship. From reading the posts here, I gather that 55 points getting sponsored is quite rare. Here is my points breakdown:

Age - 25
English - 10
Engineering Degree (Petroleum) - 15
Australian study requirement - 5

I did my skills assessment and it came back positive. 

NSW sponsorship is the only chance I have of getting PR as Petroleum Engineering has been removed from SOL but it is still in NSW CSOL.

Does me not having any experience in my field make me ineligible?

Also, can I submit an EOI for 489 visa(Regional visa) as well? If I do that, I gain another 5 points for willing to live in a regional area - but is work experience a must to be eligible to apply?


----------



## zoro_2009 (Aug 4, 2016)

Hi,

I am new comer, I have yet to assess my qualification, I fall in the network engineer category, my question is in 3 months will there still be selection in my category ? I see that there around 1400 occupations needed ! is this annually and it's drawn each month around the year ? or it can be exhausted any time and I have to wait for a whole year ?
Thanks !


----------



## zoro_2009 (Aug 4, 2016)

zoro_2009 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am new comer, I have yet to assess my qualification, I fall in the network engineer category, my question is in 3 months will there still be selection in my category ? I see that there around 1400 occupations needed ! is this annually and it's drawn each month around the year ? or it can be exhausted any time and I have to wait for a whole year ?
> Thanks !


Any reply ?


----------



## dheeraj81 (Aug 10, 2015)

zoro_2009 said:


> Any reply ?


1400 is annual quota and draws are random thru out the year

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## daussie (Jun 16, 2016)

Guys, any estimate next invitation date? Will they send the next batch on 20th August?


----------



## dheeraj81 (Aug 10, 2015)

State invitations are random and generally held twice every month.... There is no specific dates when Nsw releases invites


----------



## Jigarvrutika (Aug 6, 2016)

Hi everyone
I have submitted eoi 8/12/2016 with 60 points in nsw. Occupation is cook
Till date i havent heard anything from them, 
What is the time frame to get invitation !


----------



## daussie (Jun 16, 2016)

Jigarvrutika said:


> Hi everyone
> I have submitted eoi 8/12/2016 with 60 points in nsw. Occupation is cook
> Till date i havent heard anything from them,
> What is the time frame to get invitation !


Do they invite Cooks frequently?


----------



## JP Mosa (Mar 14, 2013)

zoro_2009 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am new comer, I have yet to assess my qualification, I fall in the network engineer category, my question is in 3 months will there still be selection in my category ? I see that there around 1400 occupations needed ! is this annually and it's drawn each month around the year ? or it can be exhausted any time and I have to wait for a whole year ?
> Thanks !


State nominations are not related to 189 slots. 
No one can tell you how many slots are allotted to each occupation in SN


----------



## JP Mosa (Mar 14, 2013)

lupilipid said:


> Hello guys,
> 
> I am just curious if I have any chance of getting NSW state sponsorship if I don't have work experience at all in my occupation?
> 
> ...



If you are onshore, it doesn't matter.
For 489, depends on your nominating employer


----------



## hari_it_ram (Jun 30, 2013)

Does any know what`s the last cutoff point NSW issued invitation for 2613 ?


----------



## Aikhan (Jul 14, 2016)

andreyx108b said:


> Very good chance. I got invited with the same 1 year ago in 6 days.
> 
> Good luck sir!


On which email address do we get an invite from NSW?


----------



## Jigarvrutika (Aug 6, 2016)

daussie said:


> Jigarvrutika said:
> 
> 
> > Hi everyone
> ...


I am not sure about it weather they invite frequently or not ?
Is any one here who appoed as a cook and not got invitation yet !


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Aikhan said:


> On which email address do we get an invite from NSW?


the standard e-mail used when creating EOI...


----------



## ihmar2002 (Jun 26, 2015)

Hi all, 
When was the last invitation round from NSW and cut off for 2613?


----------



## USI (Jan 18, 2016)

Hello friends, I have a query regarding NSW state sponsorship.

I currently have 60 points and will lose 5points by October 8th due to my age. If I get a NSW SS nomination link by say September 30th and if I pay the nomination fee and submit my docs for assessment and state sponsorship (given the time NSW takes to send an invite is around 40 days approx), will my case be considered as I got a nomination link before I turned 33?


----------



## Immigrate902 (Jul 9, 2016)

Hi USI,

Sorry to say , but you will lose 5 points if you do not get NSW SS nomination APPROVAL before 8th October. Points for age is considered at the time you get invite to apply for final VISA and not SS invitation.


----------



## hari_it_ram (Jun 30, 2013)

USI said:


> Hello friends, I have a query regarding NSW state sponsorship.
> 
> 
> 
> I currently have 60 points and will lose 5points by October 8th due to my age. If I get a NSW SS nomination link by say September 30th and if I pay the nomination fee and submit my docs for assessment and state sponsorship (given the time NSW takes to send an invite is around 40 days approx), will my case be considered as I got a nomination link before I turned 33?




After getting the invite form NSW, you can always have the privilege to request NSW to speed up your nomination process by stating your concern, they will definitely give more priority. This has been mentioned on the NSW website itself. 

But this request can be given only to the invited EOI and not to select your EOI itself, selecting your EOI will go with the normal cutoff selection criteria.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kamy58 (Jun 6, 2015)

USI said:


> Hello friends, I have a query regarding NSW state sponsorship.
> 
> I currently have 60 points and will lose 5points by October 8th due to my age. If I get a NSW SS nomination link by say September 30th and if I pay the nomination fee and submit my docs for assessment and state sponsorship (given the time NSW takes to send an invite is around 40 days approx), will my case be considered as I got a nomination link before I turned 33?


Age at the time of ITA is considered, if you get ITA before 8th Oct then you are good.


----------



## andyyangjian (May 1, 2015)

USI said:


> Hello friends, I have a query regarding NSW state sponsorship.
> 
> I currently have 60 points and will lose 5points by October 8th due to my age. If I get a NSW SS nomination link by say September 30th and if I pay the nomination fee and submit my docs for assessment and state sponsorship (given the time NSW takes to send an invite is around 40 days approx), will my case be considered as I got a nomination link before I turned 33?


if you have 60+5 now , then it's not a porblem. even you lose 5 points you still have 55+5 to apply 190. but i think it is not possible to be invited by then


----------



## lupilipid (Aug 5, 2016)

JP Mosa said:


> If you are onshore, it doesn't matter.


That's good to hear. Thanks buddy


----------



## uddu63 (Mar 20, 2016)

Guys,

Below is my points breakup for 60+5

Job Code: 261313

Age: 30
Education: 25
Experience:10 (6 yrs of Relevant Exp)
Partner Skills: 5
IELTS: 0 L 8, R 7,W 7,S 6 overall 7
DOE: 6th June,2016

Can I expect NSW nomination with 60+5 and 7 overall in IELTS?

I will give a try for PTE.

Just asking whether it is possible to get an invitation from NSW with 60+5 and IELTS 7 overall


----------



## daussie (Jun 16, 2016)

uddu63 said:


> Guys,
> 
> Below is my points breakup for 60+5
> 
> ...


You will get, but will take sometime.


----------



## hari_it_ram (Jun 30, 2013)

uddu63 said:


> Guys,
> 
> Below is my points breakup for 60+5
> 
> ...




I would suggest you to go for PTE, since NSW selection criteria gives more priority to English with proficient ( 65 or 7 ) and experience is given least priority, looking at your IELTS, it should be a cake walk for you in PTE. All the best.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hari_it_ram (Jun 30, 2013)

*The selection process - NSW*

The selection process is competitive. Candidates are selected and ranked in the following order:


 Occupation
 Australian Department of Immigration and Border Protection (DIBP) points score
 English language ability
 Skilled employment


----------



## Toshee (Aug 24, 2015)

*Nsw*

Guys,

Below is my points breakup for 60+5

Job Code: 261313

Age: 30
Education: 15
Experience: 5
PTE: 10 
SS: 5

Can I expect NSW nomination with 60+5?
How long does it take based on current scenario..


----------



## pvermani (Aug 1, 2016)

hey all

Jus wondering wats the best place to work n live in Southern Inland. I am from hospitality background.


----------



## william1 (Nov 3, 2015)

Any news on which dates next invitations round will be held?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hardeep82 (Jul 29, 2016)

Hi,
Can some one brief me about the Police verification process, how we should proceed for India?
Thanks,
Hardeep


----------



## 65Points! (Apr 18, 2016)

Hardeep82 said:


> Hi,
> Can some one brief me about the Police verification process, how we should proceed for India?
> Thanks,
> Hardeep


Please register online on the passport portal for the PCC (Passport Seva Home | Indian Passport | Passport | Passport Seva Project), your nearest Passport Seva Kendra will issue an appointment date, take a print of this and carry all such documents that have been asked for (I don't remember now) and go to the Kendra on the appointment date and time. 

If you have been issued your passport in less than a year's time, you will issued PCC on the spot.


----------



## daussie (Jun 16, 2016)

Guys: there are 2 more 189 rounds for this month as announced by DIBP. Now the question is when will NSW going to kick in again....


----------



## hari_it_ram (Jun 30, 2013)

65Points! said:


> Please register online on the passport portal for the PCC (Passport Seva Home | Indian Passport | Passport | Passport Seva Project), your nearest Passport Seva Kendra will issue an appointment date, take a print of this and carry all such documents that have been asked for (I don't remember now) and go to the Kendra on the appointment date and time.
> 
> 
> 
> If you have been issued your passport in less than a year's time, you will issued PCC on the spot.




My passport was reissued in July 2016, with no police verification. Still I can get the PCC on the spot or they will go for PV as it was not done for reissue. Please clarify. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 65Points! (Apr 18, 2016)

Either way police verification is a must, so you need to register for an appointment at the nearest Passport Seva Kendra, and they should most likely keep your passport, and then in a few days once verification is done, you will have your passport back with either the PCC certificate, or PCC stamps on the passport or both.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

daussie said:


> Guys: there are 2 more 189 rounds for this month as announced by DIBP. Now the question is when will NSW going to kick in again....




Hopefully this Friday guys. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 1106762 (Jan 19, 2016)

*next invitation round*



william1 said:


> Any news on which dates next invitations round will be held?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


17th and 31st August 2016 are the forthcoming rounds. 
Checkc out SkillSelect


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

acr said:


> 17th and 31st August 2016 are the forthcoming rounds.
> 
> Checkc out SkillSelect




Those are sc189. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VBA (Jan 31, 2016)

Hi,

I submitted my EOI for 190 NSW with 60+5 points (English- 7 points) for ICT Business Analyst on 13th June'16. 
Is there any chances of getting invitation in August???? 

Experienced people pls reply.
Thanks


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

VBA said:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I doubt it mate. Most likely later in the year if ever. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## daussie (Jun 16, 2016)

VBA said:


> Hi,
> 
> I submitted my EOI for 190 NSW with 60+5 points (English- 7 points) for ICT Business Analyst on 13th June'16.
> Is there any chances of getting invitation in August????
> ...


Apply Victoria if not done dude....they go by resume.


----------



## VBA (Jan 31, 2016)

daussie said:


> Apply Victoria if not done dude....they go by resume.


I won't be able to, as my two years of experience have been eaten up by ACS.


----------



## VBA (Jan 31, 2016)

andreyx108b said:


> I doubt it mate. Most likely later in the year if ever.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Are you saying this because of Business Analyst or there is some other reason???


----------



## Sudipghosh9 (Feb 26, 2015)

*Nsw*

Hi ,

I applied with 65+5 with superior english to NSW on July 1. When can i expect the nSW invite?

Sudip


----------



## Jay1629 (Feb 21, 2016)

Sudipghosh9 said:


> Hi ,
> 
> I applied with 65+5 with superior english to NSW on July 1. When can i expect the nSW invite?
> 
> Sudip


You will get 189 invite in Aug 17th round... Why do you want go for 190 NSW?! 

Sent from my CP8676_I02 using Tapatalk


----------



## mchandna (Jul 14, 2016)

Jay1629 said:


> You will get 189 invite in Aug 17th round... Why do you want go for 190 NSW?!
> 
> Sent from my CP8676_I02 using Tapatalk




Hi

As per current trend, it seems tough to get 189 invite on 65 points for code 261111/261112... I filed mine with 65 points for 261111. 

Please provide insights.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jay1629 (Feb 21, 2016)

mchandna said:


> Hi
> 
> As per current trend, it seems tough to get 189 invite on 65 points for code 261111/261112... I filed mine with 65 points for 261111.
> 
> ...


Ohh... Sorry I thought you belong to 2613 code. We need to wait till NSW sends a round of invites to get an idea of its trend. Till then we can't come with timelines. Hopefully your question gets answered by end of this month. 

Sent from my CP8676_I02 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sudipghosh9 (Feb 26, 2015)

*Noops*



Jay1629 said:


> You will get 189 invite in Aug 17th round... Why do you want go for 190 NSW?!
> 
> Sent from my CP8676_I02 using Tapatalk


I dont believe so , mate! Its a long wait for 65 pointers!


----------



## ajay23888 (Dec 27, 2015)

Your profile and mine is exactly same, we will land in aussie- on the same day. 



uddu63 said:


> Guys,
> 
> Below is my points breakup for 60+5
> 
> ...


----------



## uddu63 (Mar 20, 2016)

Guys,

There are two more 189 rounds in August on 17th and 31st August.

65 Pointers till 6th June were cleared in 3rd August round.

By the end of 31st August round,We can hope all the 65 pointers get cleared and 60 pointers start receiving invites in Sept rounds.

60+5 pointers have very good chances of getting NSW invites in Sept.

Cheers

Uday


----------



## uddu63 (Mar 20, 2016)

ajay23888 said:


> Your profile and mine is exactly same, we will land in aussie- on the same day.


Yes Mate!!!

BTW,did you try QLD?


----------



## JP Mosa (Mar 14, 2013)

uddu63 said:


> Guys,
> 
> There are two more 189 rounds in August on 17th and 31st August.
> 
> ...



I don't think so as 189 rounds are not at all related to SN


----------



## Sudipghosh9 (Feb 26, 2015)

*If wishes came true*



uddu63 said:


> Guys,
> 
> There are two more 189 rounds in August on 17th and 31st August.
> 
> ...


I wish what you said was right mate..


----------



## uddu63 (Mar 20, 2016)

JP Mosa said:


> I don't think so as 189 rounds are not at all related to SN


Yes mate.

189 is not dependent on 190.But 190 is on 189.

If 65 pointers who are cleared in 189 withdraw their State Nomination,then there will be slots available for 60+5 and 55+5 in NSW.


----------



## JP Mosa (Mar 14, 2013)

uddu63 said:


> Yes mate.
> 
> 189 is not dependent on 190.But 190 is on 189.
> 
> If 65 pointers who are cleared in 189 withdraw their State Nomination,then there will be slots available for 60+5 and 55+5 in NSW.


"190 IS ON 189"


both SCs selection criteria is entirely different.
So do not get confused with 189 with 190.
IRs for 189 got nothing to do with SNs


----------



## aloks (Aug 9, 2016)

Hi Friends,

I have submitted EOI 190 subclass for NSW for Accountant General 221111

Age - 33 years : 25 pts
PTE A - 10 pts
Education - 15 pts
Work Exp - 15 pts
State Sponsorship - 5 pts

Total - 70 pts
EOI Submission date - 5/08/2016

When can I expect invitation to apply for NSW nomination. Kindly note that I am in Sydney since Jan 2016 working under 457 Subclass.

Thanks


----------



## hari_it_ram (Jun 30, 2013)

Any idea why NSW is not sending any invites even though 189 is scheduled for 2rounds this month ? or they will wait till Aug 31st to see how 189 goes :fingerscrossed:


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

hari_it_ram said:


> Any idea why NSW is not sending any invites even though 189 is scheduled for 2rounds this month ? or they will wait till Aug 31st to see how 189 goes :fingerscrossed:




They tend not to follow shy particular pattern - they do invite if and when they feel necessary.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USI (Jan 18, 2016)

andreyx108b said:


> They tend not to follow shy particular pattern - they do invite if and when they feel necessary.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Any predictions plz - EOI 6th of June with 60 points, NSW.


----------



## Mani.Suresh89 (Jul 26, 2016)

Hello expats,

I submitted EOI for NSW (2613) skill on july 19 , do they send acknowledgment email after 3 weeks time just like victoria SS?

if so has any one nearing to july 19 received acknowledgments ?

Also any predictions on when NSW invites for the month of August ? My student visa is expiring end of August and its a pain to spend another 1500 AUD for temp visa .


----------



## vsb546 (Apr 16, 2016)

Mani.Suresh89 said:


> Hello expats,
> 
> I submitted EOI for NSW (2613) skill on july 19 , do they send acknowledgment email after 3 weeks time just like victoria SS?
> 
> ...


What is your points break down so that we can comment........


----------



## Mani.Suresh89 (Jul 26, 2016)

Please find below my points split up


Skill : Software Engineer(2613)
Onshore applicant

Age - 30 
PTE- 10
bachelors - 15
Aus Study - 5 :boxing:
Skilled Experience - 2 years (0 points) reduced 2 years

ACS +ve - 12 th july
189 - 60 points 19 th july 
190 NSW - 60+5 19 th july
invitation - :fingerscrossed:


----------



## vsb546 (Apr 16, 2016)

Mani.Suresh89 said:


> Please find below my points split up
> 
> 
> Skill : Software Engineer(2613)
> ...


Well I have also same points like you. You have very short time in between even though you got invitation it take minimum of 14 days to approve then only you can able lodge the application. If you hold valid visa by the time you lodge the application then you can stay on bridging visa otherwise you have to look for alternative option. As you have only 20 days of time it is pretty hard to expect anything (its my view only). So it is wise to look for other options as well.


----------



## Mani.Suresh89 (Jul 26, 2016)

vsb546 said:


> Well I have also same points like you. You have very short time in between even though you got invitation it take minimum of 14 days to approve then only you can able lodge the application. If you hold valid visa by the time you lodge the application then you can stay on bridging visa otherwise you have to look for alternative option. As you have only 20 days of time it is pretty hard to expect anything (its my view only). So it is wise to look for other options as well.



Fair enough .. thanks for your suggestions m8  .. do they actually send acknowledgments for EOI just like vic ss ?


----------



## vsb546 (Apr 16, 2016)

Mani.Suresh89 said:


> Fair enough .. thanks for your suggestions m8  .. do they actually send acknowledgments for EOI just like vic ss ?


I don't think so because I haven't got any and please any one else can respond to this.
one more thing if you don't mind can you share what other options do you have because soon or later I am also falls under same situation so I would like to know ... except TR option.


----------



## Mani.Suresh89 (Jul 26, 2016)

I dont have any other option rather than going for 485 visa which is just a waste of money and recruiters most of them consider PR candidates only.. 

Has anyone received ITA from NSW with 65 points for Software engineer skill in last 3 months . If yes please comment your critical dates and points .

thanks


----------



## aditya_barca (May 15, 2016)

Mani.Suresh89 said:


> Fair enough .. thanks for your suggestions m8  .. do they actually send acknowledgments for EOI just like vic ss ?


Vic sends acknowledgement since it has different application portal. No such case with NSW. You will directly get nomination mail when they select u.

Sent from my XT1068 using Tapatalk


----------



## william1 (Nov 3, 2015)

Dears,

If somebody applied for state sponsorship (SC190), in case of getting the nomination, would his status in the EOI, will be change from submitted status? If so, then for what (Invited or Nominated)?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

For NSW it won't change till approved


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## daussie (Jun 16, 2016)

andreyx108b said:


> For NSW it won't change till approved
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Any issue if we file both 189 and 190 together, wrt NSW selection process?


----------



## william1 (Nov 3, 2015)

andreyx108b said:


> For NSW it won't change till approved
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




In this case the only way to know whether you nominated or not is their email, isn't it?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ridhidureja (Dec 14, 2015)

*NSW State Nomintation*

Hi All

Are there any possibilities of invites by NSW for 65 Pointers in this week or this month also it will be late August.

Regards
Ridhi
ICT Software Engineer 60+5 Points


----------



## davidlk03 (Jul 4, 2016)

I guess it could be on 19 August as the invitations send on 29 would expire as 14 days reached and it's just the next Friday after 189 round(17th August)


----------



## daussie (Jun 16, 2016)

davidlk03 said:


> I guess it could be on 19 August as the invitations send on 29 would expire as 14 days reached and it's just the next Friday after 189 round(17th August)


Yes. Most probably it will not be this week.


----------



## amabrouk (Apr 18, 2016)

I am with 60+5 points, I have submitted my EOI for NSW190 on June, by when I should expect invitation? 261112 occupation


----------



## first officer (Jul 1, 2016)

https://www.acacia-au.com/skillselect-results-July-August-2016.php

Guys, please have a look at this site maybe you guys will get some help. Also please she'd some light on mechanical engineering. I have lodged on 55+5 with 10points from PTE.so what is the possible time when i will get the invitation I mean in which month like october or November . Or i have very less chance to get the invitation. please help me otherwise iwill go for naati to increase my point score.

Thanks


----------



## andyyangjian (May 1, 2015)

first officer said:


> https://www.acacia-au.com/skillselect-results-July-August-2016.php
> 
> Guys, please have a look at this site maybe you guys will get some help. Also please she'd some light on mechanical engineering. I have lodged on 55+5 with 10points from PTE.so what is the possible time when i will get the invitation I mean in which month like october or November . Or i have very less chance to get the invitation. please help me otherwise iwill go for naati to increase my point score.
> 
> Thanks


according to myimmitracker, your chance is quite low


----------



## first officer (Jul 1, 2016)

So, i will get the invitation by the end of this year or i will not get it.or i should have to apply for 489 
Thanks


----------



## Devina2008 (Aug 9, 2016)

I have submitted my EOI for accountant general with 65+ 5(ss) on 4 th of july, I didn't select any specific state. Is there any chance of getting invited with this point?? If then, when can I expect my invitation? Is it a good idea to choose some specific state??


----------



## re_rahul (May 23, 2016)

first officer said:


> So, i will get the invitation by the end of this year or i will not get it.or i should have to apply for 489
> Thanks




I am waiting from june 2015 and now now hope for invitation 
Mechanical engineer 
55 +5


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## first officer (Jul 1, 2016)

re_rahul said:


> first officer said:
> 
> 
> > So, i will get the invitation by the end of this year or i will not get it.or i should have to apply for 489
> ...


----------



## first officer (Jul 1, 2016)

re_rahul said:


> first officer said:
> 
> 
> > So, i will get the invitation by the end of this year or i will not get it.or i should have to apply for 489
> ...



Do you have ielts 7 each or you have experience?


----------



## re_rahul (May 23, 2016)

first officer said:


> re_rahul said:
> 
> 
> > I am waiting from june 2015 and now now hope for invitation
> ...


----------



## kd87 (Jul 13, 2016)

Hi everyone. I am a mechanical engineer and i tried submitting my eoi for 190 today but ran into a few doubts. Mainly, i have 2 years and 8 months experiance. So while they asked for my employment records i provided that. But at the end during review of my application they asked if the above mentioned employment details are correct. They state that by clicking yes they will award me points but points are only for ppl with 3 years and above so i am not supposed to claim those points. So now do i click yes or click no declaring that the information provided is not correct. If i click yes they state that i am submitting my eoi with 60 points. Is this points shown at the end of eoi submission including SS. I am supposed to have 55 without SS. On the other hand if i click no they prompt me to change the information. Please help me. Thanks in Advance.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Any invites today - please report.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Devina2008 (Aug 9, 2016)

Not today


----------



## Brian_Tourbillon (Aug 1, 2016)

Civil Engineer, ANZS 233, apply for EOI 190 with 55 point (excluding SS) on 10 Augst.
I choosed "any state" with intention to apply to NSW. Should i change update EOI to NSW or remain "any" option? And if i maintain "any", any impact to EOI ? Pls help.


----------



## davidlk03 (Jul 4, 2016)

Brian_Tourbillon said:


> Civil Engineer, ANZS 233, apply for EOI 190 with 55 point (excluding SS) on 10 Augst.
> I choosed "any state" with intention to apply to NSW. Should i change update EOI to NSW or remain "any" option? And if i maintain "any", any impact to EOI ? Pls help.


NSW prefers NSW to be selected in the EOI they give a bit more importance if selected NSW.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

davidlk03 said:


> NSW prefers NSW to be selected in the EOI they give a bit more importance if selected NSW.




I second that


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brian_Tourbillon (Aug 1, 2016)

Thanks for your response. So should i create another eoi for 190 or update the existing one.
Thank you


----------



## daussie (Jun 16, 2016)

Brian_Tourbillon said:


> Thanks for your response. So should i create another eoi for 190 or update the existing one.
> Thank you


Update would do.


----------



## ridhidureja (Dec 14, 2015)

*NSW State Nomintation*

Hi All,

Any invites received today.

Regards
Ridhi
ICT SE 65 Points


----------



## AJAUS (Mar 30, 2016)

ridhidureja said:


> Hi All,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ridhi, i believe you have been waiting for quite some time for the invite. I would suggest you to try and get to 70 points, language score, and apply for SA if that is fine with you. Thanks



263212 | ICT Support Engineer 
ACS: 31-03-16
EOI: 09-05-16
SA Application: 04-07-16
SA Approval: 15-07-16
Visa Lodge: 06-08-16
Points- Age: 25, Education: 15, Work Experience: 10, English: 20, SA SS: 5 Total: 75

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ridhidureja (Dec 14, 2015)

AJAUS said:


> Ridhi, i believe you have been waiting for quite some time for the invite. I would suggest you to try and get to 70 points, language score, and apply for SA if that is fine with you. Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi 

I am in NSW State getting 70 is little tough If I would have 65 I would have wished for 189 
as ICT Software Engineer are getting 189 with 65 Points.

May be not today but in future sure. I was of the view alternate week of 189 invites NSW invites are sent.

May be it is not true

Regards
Ridhi


----------



## andyyangjian (May 1, 2015)

andreyx108b said:


> Any invites today - please report.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


not seeing any news till now


----------



## hari_it_ram (Jun 30, 2013)

I think they will send invites by Sydney 5PM, if at all they plan to send.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brian_Tourbillon (Aug 1, 2016)

Any invitation today?


----------



## hari_it_ram (Jun 30, 2013)

Today is 14th date from the last NSW invite (29th July), they may wait today (full day) to see the nomination submission from recent invitees and take the call by next week or we may get few invites in another 1.5hrs.


----------



## bony (Jun 27, 2016)

long wait for invites .
seems no invites upto now.:confused2:


----------



## daussie (Jun 16, 2016)

bony said:


> long wait for invites .
> seems no invites upto now.


Next Friday


----------



## andyyangjian (May 1, 2015)

bony said:


> long wait for invites .
> seems no invites upto now.:confused2:


i think 26/8 is the most possible date for invitation


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

We should start getting ITA from nsw. They send it by eod in Sydney


----------



## Vovo (Aug 7, 2016)

Hasib_BD said:


> Hi! I have been a silent observer of this forum. I submitted my EOI under general accountant occupation in April 2015 with 60+5 (SS) with superior english. Now on September, I will get 5 additional points for age and my points will be 65+5(SS). Considering the current situation, what would be a tentative time for me to get nomination e-mail from NSW? THANKS IN ADVANCE.


Am in the same situation with you. Goodluck! What l dont understand though is that general accountants do not have any hope for state nomination in nsw? 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Vovo (Aug 7, 2016)

Submitted eoi on 8 july 2016, accountant general with following points; 
Age 30, qualification 15, english 10 ( 8.5, 8.0, 7, 7.5), skills 10, 
Total 65+5 nsw nomination? 
My question is what are my chances of getting nsw nomination? Am thinkin of taking ielts again to improve my points to 75 and apply for the 189. Will this be worthwhile or have hope under 190?

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## ks2121 (Aug 2, 2016)

Any NSW invites today??? When we can expect invites from NSW as they are crawling in their process of invitations

Eagerly waiting for invite


----------



## daussie (Jun 16, 2016)

ks2121 said:


> Any NSW invites today??? When we can expect invites from NSW as they are crawling in their process of invitations
> 
> Eagerly waiting for invite


What do you mean by crawling ? Initialize?


----------



## hems264 (Apr 27, 2016)

andyyangjian said:


> i think 26/8 is the most possible date for invitation


I am also civil engineer with similar points - let me know how it goes.
hopefully we get invites soon.
:fingerscrossed:


----------



## jitology (Jul 20, 2016)

When will they invite Developer Programmers with 60 points (without SS) ??


----------



## daussie (Jun 16, 2016)

jitology said:


> When will they invite Developer Programmers with 60 points (without SS) ??


What is your points breakdown?


----------



## JP Mosa (Mar 14, 2013)

ks2121 said:


> Any NSW invites today??? When we can expect invites from NSW as they are crawling in their process of invitations
> 
> Eagerly waiting for invite


They do have their criteria which is mysterious.
Any anticipation or expectation or prediction is mere fluke.


----------



## Brian_Tourbillon (Aug 1, 2016)

hems264 said:


> andyyangjian said:
> 
> 
> > i think 26/8 is the most possible date for invitation
> ...


Im also Civil. How many point do you have?


----------



## Qarout (Feb 26, 2016)

andyyangjian said:


> i think 26/8 is the most possible date for invitation


HEY Andyyangjian, I notice that u r a civil engineer with 55+5 point,
did u submit ur EOI on 7th may or 5 July? cause I thought it will take a max 3 month.. or I am dreaming XD ?
cause I am as same as u 55+5 , a civil engineer, but I submit my EOI on 12 July 2016


----------



## andyyangjian (May 1, 2015)

Qarout said:


> HEY Andyyangjian, I notice that u r a civil engineer with 55+5 point,
> did u submit ur EOI on 7th may or 5 July? cause I thought it will take a max 3 month.. or I am dreaming XD ?
> cause I am as same as u 55+5 , a civil engineer, but I submit my EOI on 12 July 2016


7th of may, i hope to receive invitation before xmas holiday


----------



## Qarout (Feb 26, 2016)

andyyangjian said:


> 7th of may, i hope to receive invitation before xmas holiday


hope to get it in this round... 
and if so .. tell me so I can know what should I do for my case!


----------



## pipebritop (Sep 6, 2015)

Guys. I just get fired. If I update my employment date on my EOI it will affect date? I will not affect my score.

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

pipebritop said:


> Guys. I just get fired. If I update my employment date on my EOI it will affect date? I will not affect my score.
> 
> Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


until the points change the DOE does not get affected. you might see the date when the EOI was updated to be current date and time which would be different than date of effect - EOI submission


----------



## amabrouk (Apr 18, 2016)

What is th chance for 261112 with 60+5 points? I applied for NSW 190 visa on June.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

amabrouk said:


> What is th chance for 261112 with 60+5 points? I applied for NSW 190 visa on June.




I should say not too high.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

how about 261111 with 60+5?


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

aussiedream87 said:


> how about 261111 with 60+5?




Its the same, they invite those on the same basis... You need to increase points to about 65+5 to increase your chances. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## daussie (Jun 16, 2016)

andreyx108b said:


> Its the same, they invite those on the same basis... You need to increase points to about 65+5 to increase your chances.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Dear andreyx108b, will NSW send invites next Friday? what is the probability?:fingerscrossed:


----------



## jitology (Jul 20, 2016)

daussie said:


> What is your points breakdown?



Thanks daussie for replying!
I have Proficient English and 3 yrs of work experience after ACS deducted 2 years.


----------



## ihmar2002 (Jun 26, 2015)

What are my chances to get invitation with 60+5 and proficient English for 261312?

ACS considered skilled level after 3 years experience so I ended up with 7.8 years experience now. Submitted eoi in May.
Don't know if I should be hopeful of invitation this round.


----------



## DEADPOOL (Jul 13, 2016)

HEY Guys, Is there any chance for an Electrical Engineer 233311 with 55+5 points getting invitation from NSW...??


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

ihmar2002 said:


> What are my chances to get invitation with 60+5 and proficient English for 261312?
> 
> ACS considered skilled level after 3 years experience so I ended up with 7.8 years experience now. Submitted eoi in May.
> Don't know if I should be hopeful of invitation this round.




I believe sone chances do exist.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hems264 (Apr 27, 2016)

Brian_Tourbillon said:


> Im also Civil. How many point do you have?


Subclass 190 | 233211 Civil Engineer 
24/04/2016: EOI lodged 55pts + 5 (NSW)

233211 civil engineer 55+5
Age: 25pts
Education:15pts
Toefl:10pts
Experience 4 years 7 months: 5pts
NSW: 5pts

xx/xx/2016: Invitation:fingerscrossed: 
xx/xx/2016: Visa…


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

DEADPOOL said:


> HEY Guys, Is there any chance for an Electrical Engineer 233311 with 55+5 points getting invitation from NSW...??


Having those points its really tough to expect an ITA. Try to see if you can raise your points. I was a 55 pointer in the system since Sept'15 until I got 5 points for experience and moved to 60+5 in July'16


----------



## Vovo (Aug 7, 2016)

Have you gotten a nomination so far?

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

Vovo said:


> Have you gotten a nomination so far?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


Nope


----------



## OZCallingUs (Jul 24, 2016)

Hi all,

I've submitted my EOI (190 NSW) on 8th August, 2016. Could anyone please answer this-

Based on 2015-16 trends, how long a candidate* had to wait in the pool with 55 points to get an invite from NSW, on an average?

*ANZSCO Code - 261313 (Software Engineer)
Age - 25 years
IELTS - 8 (LRSW : 9,9,7,7)
Points - 55+5

I'm planning to write PTE, if the invite takes more than 4 months. Please suggest accordingly.
Your response would be of great help to me.


----------



## DEADPOOL (Jul 13, 2016)

aussiedream87 said:


> Having those points its really tough to expect an ITA. Try to see if you can raise your points. I was a 55 pointer in the system since Sept'15 until I got 5 points for experience and moved to 60+5 in July'16


But Bro there are not many Electrical Engineers and that's why i was expecting get ITA.

Anyway i am planning to give IELTS soon and if i get 7 Bands in each module then my score will 65 Points.

Lets hope for the best.


----------



## JP Mosa (Mar 14, 2013)

aussiedream87 said:


> Having those points its really tough to expect an ITA. Try to see if you can raise your points. I was a 55 pointer in the system since Sept'15 until I got 5 points for experience and moved to 60+5 in July'16


I think ,your case is different from Electrical engineer.
For SN , his profile is apt


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

DEADPOOL said:


> But Bro there are not many Electrical Engineers and that's why i was expecting get ITA.
> 
> Anyway i am planning to give IELTS soon and if i get 7 Bands in each module then my score will 65 Points.
> 
> Lets hope for the best.


This is NSW we are talking abt bro! So expectations are something U can expect to happen (personal feel ) and more over I havent seen any 55 pointers to get an invite. 1-2 I remember who are of other code.


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

JP Mosa said:


> I think ,your case is different from Electrical engineer.
> For SN , his profile is apt


I agree but I haven't seen any 55 pointers to get invite from NSW.


----------



## OZCallingUs (Jul 24, 2016)

Hi all,

I've submitted my EOI (190 NSW) on 8th August, 2016. Could anyone please answer this-

Based on 2015-16 trends, how long a candidate* had to wait in the pool with 55 points to get an invite from NSW, on an average?

*ANZSCO Code - 261313 (Software Engineer)
Age - 25 years
IELTS - 8 (LRSW : 9,9,7,7)
Points - 55+5

I'm planning to write PTE, if the invite takes more than 4 months. Please suggest accordingly.
Your response would be of great help to me.


----------



## Qarout (Feb 26, 2016)

Hey all, I have a question and you may help me to know the answer.
I have 55+5 ..I am a civil engineer .. can I clam 5 point from my wife.. ? she is a chemical engineering with no experience at all.. and she has a letter from University that she studied in English..

Ur advice it appreciated


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

OZCallingUs said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I've submitted my EOI (190 NSW) on 8th August, 2016. Could anyone please answer this-
> 
> ...


Score well in PTE as there are so many 55 pointers in Q for a while waiting for INVITE!


----------



## yiyengar (Apr 11, 2015)

smfaheem said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Let me tell my issue...I have submitted my 189 EOI on 20-DEC-2015 with 60 points as software engineer (261313). My birthday was on 6th of August (just few days back). I just downloaded my points breakdown pdf file and it is showing my visa date of effect as "06-Aug-2016" instead of "20-Dec-2015". When i login to skillselect, it still shows the correct date of effect i.e. 20-dec-2015 on the main screen. I am really disturbed why points breakdown pdf is showing the wrong date of effect (i.e. my birthday) instead of correct one (i.e. 20-dec-2015), while on Skillselect main page DOE is still correct. I have not updated my EOI and my points have not changed either so why this discrepency?? Has anyone faced similar issue before?? Any senior, kindly shed some light?? What is my correct date of effect? Why is it changed in points breakdown pdf? I cant bear this change in DOE as it will pull me 8 months back in queue (from dec to aug). Thanks in advance.


If there is no change in points, DOE will remain the same. Only in case of change in points DOE will change. 
Check out for any changes in the PDF you downloaded on 6th august with the older one.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

The update date has changed not doe


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatal


----------



## ridhidureja (Dec 14, 2015)

*NSW State Nomintation*

Hi All

As per skillselect website in July NSW issued only 38 invites 
SkillSelect

Is it realistic figure or there is data entry issue. Earlier they were issuing 400-600 invitations every month.

Regards
Ridhi
ICT Software Engineer 65


----------



## smfaheem (Oct 3, 2015)

andreyx108b said:


> The update date has changed not doe
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatal


But pdf clearly shows DOE as my date of birth(06-08-2016). While on the main screen it still shows the correct DOE (i.e. 20-DEC-2015). Just to let u know that i have not updated my eoi either.


----------



## davidlk03 (Jul 4, 2016)

ridhidureja said:


> Hi All
> 
> As per skillselect website in July NSW issued only 38 invites
> SkillSelect
> ...


I believe that's the invitation they actually send on June and approved those invitation on July, so July nominations are still pending to be approved..


----------



## ridhidureja (Dec 14, 2015)

*NSW State Nominations*



davidlk03 said:


> I believe that's the invitation they actually send on June and approved those invitation on July, so July nominations are still pending to be approved..


Hi David

For June if I am not wrong invitations issued were 79. As it is end of financial year.

Regards
Ridhi


----------



## davidlk03 (Jul 4, 2016)

ridhidureja said:


> Hi David
> 
> For June if I am not wrong invitations issued were 79. As it is end of financial year.
> 
> ...


I think Nsw puts up their data as approved only not actually how many they send so I guess next update from new would be 200-300 as lot of people received invitations on 29th of July..


----------



## ks2121 (Aug 2, 2016)

*NSW invitation next round*

Hi All,

Any idea, when will be the next invitation round?? any chance for software engineer 261313 with 60 points???

thanks 
:fingerscrossed:


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

ridhidureja said:


> Hi All
> 
> As per skillselect website in July NSW issued only 38 invites
> SkillSelect
> ...


Hey, can you share a exact link or guide me from where exactly you got this figure of 38 invites from NSW? I am unable to locate this on SkillSelect. Thanks


----------



## ridhidureja (Dec 14, 2015)

*NSW State Nomintation*



BulletAK said:


> Hey, can you share a exact link or guide me from where exactly you got this figure of 38 invites from NSW? I am unable to locate this on SkillSelect. Thanks



Hi

You can check in skillselect you can get this information under state and territory nominations. It is updated every month.

Regards
Ridhi


----------



## BAT7722 (Mar 20, 2016)

ridhidureja said:


> Hi All
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I remember when I saw this number a week back it was 78 or 79. Maybe this is the effect of guys who opted out of state nomination after all for 189 visa.


----------



## aurora.a (Oct 28, 2015)

BAT7722 said:


> I remember when I saw this number a week back it was 78 or 79. Maybe this is the effect of guys who opted out of state nomination after all for 189 visa.




That's also because it's the number of nominations, not invites.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BAT7722 (Mar 20, 2016)

aurora.a said:


> That's also because it's the number of nominations, not invites.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Right. But apparently at first they showed the number of total invites for nomination. Because in case of nominations, the number should have increased rather than decreasing. What say?


----------



## trovant (Dec 16, 2015)

any news with 190 invitation?


----------



## ridhidureja (Dec 14, 2015)

*NSW State Nomintation*



trovant said:


> any news with 190 invitation?


Hi 

My guess it will be this week friday or next week friday for this month. But not sure if 65 pointers will be invited.

Regards
Ridhi


----------



## ks2121 (Aug 2, 2016)

Hi All,

Any NSW invites??? Is it like NSW will send invites with 17 Aug - 189 Round??? Any idea about next NSW invitation round.

Thanks


----------



## ks2121 (Aug 2, 2016)

*NSW invitation round*

Hi All,

Any NSW invites??? Is it like NSW will send invites with 17 Aug - 189 Round??? Any idea about next NSW invitation round.

Thanks


----------



## daussie (Jun 16, 2016)

ks2121 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Any NSW invites??? Is it like NSW will send invites with 17 Aug - 189 Round??? Any idea about next NSW invitation round.
> 
> Thanks


Any nominations for 29th July invites?


----------



## kaazme (Oct 9, 2015)

anyone received nomination from QLD recently?


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

ks2121 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




There are no nsw rounds.. They send when they ... Need to 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## trovant (Dec 16, 2015)

kaazme said:


> anyone received nomination from QLD recently?


do you need 2 years experience to get nominated mate?


----------



## kaazme (Oct 9, 2015)

trovant said:


> do you need 2 years experience to get nominated mate?


different requirements for different occupations. you can check QLD occupation list and find the requirements


----------



## kaazme (Oct 9, 2015)

trovant said:


> do you need 2 years experience to get nominated mate?


first they invite you than nominate you after providing required documents


----------



## Hardeep82 (Jul 29, 2016)

I have a query on receiving nomination after ITA.
I rec'd QLD ITA for software engineer on 29th Jul and submitting documents for approval on 06th Aug. Now in the link where I attached documents it stated approved but I have not received any mail and now I am worried since all ICT occupations is filled.
What should be done in this case, I mean how the process is, will QLD send a mail for nomination or will DBP sends mail after all documents are approved by QLD?
Answers pls.


----------



## Xaha2425 (Nov 5, 2015)

> Any NSW invites???


Anyone calmed down and waiting for the ITA without panic and constant prediction messages throughout this thread? 

God damn you all are so rushy here, wanting the ITA as fast as possible, putting crazy points like 65-75 into the 190 queue to only get it faster than a few months of waiting on 189 stream.
Isn't that insane?
Why wont anyone just relax and accept the fact that ITA from NSW may take from 2 to 6 months for an average pointed person?
Are you all 31.5 yr olds with age points expiring?) 



> anyone received nomination from QLD recently?


Kaazme, it's the NSW Nomination thread. 
Check myimmitracker for this information.


----------



## Hardeep82 (Jul 29, 2016)

kaazme said:


> anyone received nomination from QLD recently?


Hi Kaazme,
What does the each document status of you application as shown in the document link? For me, each document status says approved, but nor received any mails yet. 
Just FYI..some one called Judi wills the person who sent ITAs for QLD, and she said Engineering technologist and all ICT occupations have reached ceilings.


----------



## kaazme (Oct 9, 2015)

Xaha2425 said:


> Anyone calmed down and waiting for the ITA without panic and constant prediction messages throughout this thread?
> 
> God damn you all are so rushy here, wanting the ITA as fast as possible, putting crazy points like 65-75 into the 190 queue to only get it faster than a few months of waiting on 189 stream.
> Isn't that insane?
> ...


hahahahaha QLD invite very few people so there is no real active thread on QLD. I checked on Immi Tracker. I thought NSW geeks will also answer my question


----------



## kaazme (Oct 9, 2015)

Hardeep82 said:


> Hi Kaazme,
> What does the each document status of you application as shown in the document link? For me, each document status says approved, but nor received any mails yet.
> Just FYI..some one called Judi wills the person who sent ITAs for QLD, and she said Engineering technologist and all ICT occupations have reached ceilings.


It shows QLD Under Assessment.

Don't worry my friend I think ceilings reached means that they will not send more invitation for those occupations this year. Without any reason how can they reject or remain answer less on our applications.
Victoria rejects the applicants but i think when NSW or QLD invite they don't reject without any valid reason.
this Judie is inviting everyone she might be busy.
you can ask this matter to your agent and tell me what does he say on our whatsapp group


----------



## Hardeep82 (Jul 29, 2016)

Hi All,

Just got the nomination mail from QLD and skill select. Thank god.


----------



## kaazme (Oct 9, 2015)

Hardeep82 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Just got the nomination mail from QLD and skill select. Thank god.


Congrats but once you scared me. bad boy


----------



## hems264 (Apr 27, 2016)

ridhidureja said:


> Hi All
> 
> As per skillselect website in July NSW issued only 38 invites
> SkillSelect
> ...


Hello Ridhi,
Can you send us link to check as i am not able to see anything on skill select referring what you said.


----------



## harry786786 (May 6, 2016)

Is there any hope for 249212(dance teacher)for NSW ïnvite.Applied through skill select under stream 2 with 70 points for subclass 190 and 75 points for sublass 489.


----------



## USI (Jan 18, 2016)

Hardeep82 said:


> I have a query on receiving nomination after ITA.
> I rec'd QLD ITA for software engineer on 29th Jul and submitting documents for approval on 06th Aug. Now in the link where I attached documents it stated approved but I have not received any mail and now I am worried since all ICT occupations is filled.
> What should be done in this case, I mean how the process is, will QLD send a mail for nomination or will DBP sends mail after all documents are approved by QLD?
> Answers pls.


Hey Hardeep, did you receive an invite from QLD? Could you please brief about the procedure. I know it's an irrelevant thread I thought you are the right person for my query. 

What all docs should we submit? Do we receive a nomination link first after submitting an EOI and then we get an invite after validating the docs? Appreciate any help!


----------



## daussie (Jun 16, 2016)

Congratulations to those who got 189 invites today. Please dont forget to withdraw 190 eoi since it might help others in waiting.


----------



## Brian_Tourbillon (Aug 1, 2016)

civil 55+5.....waiting for invite.....


----------



## emboon (Feb 2, 2016)

2613xx
EOI May-30-2016
60+5 pts

Is there a good chance I get invited this year?


----------



## hari_it_ram (Jun 30, 2013)

emboon said:


> 2613xx
> EOI May-30-2016
> 60+5 pts
> 
> Is there a good chance I get invited this year?




Do you have any idea on last cutoff date NSW invited for 2613xx ?

What your English score ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andyyangjian (May 1, 2015)

Brian_Tourbillon said:


> civil 55+5.....waiting for invite.....


what's your points breakdown?


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

hari_it_ram said:


> Do you have any idea on last cutoff date NSW invited for 2613xx ?
> 
> What your English score ?
> 
> ...


As per yesterdays round June 26 is the cut off with 65 points.


----------



## daussie (Jun 16, 2016)

Hope they will send invitations this Friday....


----------



## hari_it_ram (Jun 30, 2013)

aussiedream87 said:


> As per yesterdays round June 26 is the cut off with 65 points.




I don't think so, guess your saying 189 cutoff, not for 190 NSW 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## emboon (Feb 2, 2016)

hari_it_ram said:


> Do you have any idea on last cutoff date NSW invited for 2613xx ?
> 
> What your English score ?
> 
> ...


English score is Proficient (10 pts)


----------



## tapanahm (Aug 17, 2016)

*What are my chances?*

I am planning to apply for NSW SS for subclass 489, here is my detail...

ANZSCO 261313 - Software Engineer - ACS RPL - Assessment completed positively with 2.5 years experience counted

Age - 32 - 30 points
PTE 65+ - 10 points
Graduation (Non-ICT) - 15 points
489 SS - 10 points

Total 65 points

I will loose 5 points for my age in coming January... 

What are my chances??? Any similar case? Would I get invited for 190 with 55+5?


----------



## kaazme (Oct 9, 2015)

tapanahm said:


> i am planning to apply for nsw ss for subclass 489, here is my detail...
> 
> Anzsco 261313 - software engineer - acs rpl - assessment completed positively with 2.5 years experience counted
> 
> ...


gd luck.. Apply for 190 as well


----------



## daussie (Jun 16, 2016)

tapanahm said:


> I am planning to apply for NSW SS for subclass 489, here is my detail...
> 
> ANZSCO 261313 - Software Engineer - ACS RPL - Assessment completed positively with 2.5 years experience counted
> 
> ...


I doubt NSW before January. Did you apply Vic?


----------



## tapanahm (Aug 17, 2016)

daussie said:


> I doubt NSW before January. Did you apply Vic?


VIC has 3 years experience requirement, I have 8.5 years experience, but ACS deducted 6 years due to non-ICT educational background... falling short of 6 months experience... time is ticking and afraid that I'll loose my 5 points of age in January ...


----------



## Almy82 (Aug 13, 2016)

Brian_Tourbillon said:


> civil 55+5.....waiting for invite.....


I'm about the same, civil engineering technician 55+5. Have been waiting for 8 months.


----------



## harry786786 (May 6, 2016)

anzsco-249212(csol)
assessment- positive
pte-65+--10 pts
work-6.8 yrs 10 pts
age-30--30 pts
qualfiation-gradüation--15 pts
state ss-10 pts

total-75 pts

Applied for subclass 190 and 489 in NSW SS under stream 2.

any hope for my case regarding invite?


----------



## Brian_Tourbillon (Aug 1, 2016)

I am civil engineering professional. Omg, you have been waiting for 8 months?????



Almy82 said:


> Brian_Tourbillon said:
> 
> 
> > civil 55+5.....waiting for invite.....
> ...


----------



## Brian_Tourbillon (Aug 1, 2016)

Age: 30
Edication: 15
Experience: 10
......
I may need to gain another 10 on Ielts.



andyyangjian said:


> Brian_Tourbillon said:
> 
> 
> > civil 55+5.....waiting for invite.....
> ...


----------



## andyyangjian (May 1, 2015)

Brian_Tourbillon said:


> Age: 30
> Edication: 15
> Experience: 10
> ......
> I may need to gain another 10 on Ielts.


i think it's because you dont have 10 english points, 55+5 civil engineers with IELTS7 or equivalant received invitation in Jan/16


----------



## Almy82 (Aug 13, 2016)

I applied 6/1/16. Civil engineering technician
Age:25
Qualification:15
Experience:5
Regional study:5
2years masters degree in Australia: 5
55+5


----------



## Brian_Tourbillon (Aug 1, 2016)

Are you onshore or offshore?



Almy82 said:


> I applied 6/1/16. Civil engineering technician
> Age:25
> Qualification:15
> Experience:5
> ...


----------



## william1 (Nov 3, 2015)

Almy82 said:


> I applied 6/1/16. Civil engineering technician
> Age:25
> Qualification:15
> Experience:5
> ...




Hi Almy,

I'm in the same boat. I applied for Civil Engineering Technician in 12/7/2016, with competent english. 55+5 Pts and am awaiting for the invitation.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Almy82 (Aug 13, 2016)

Brian_Tourbillon said:


> Are you onshore or offshore?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm onshore


----------



## Prashanth_2883 (Oct 20, 2015)

*Steps to Apply for NSW 190 Visa*

Hi All,

I have submitted EOI in DiBP and selected both 189 and 190 Visa for NSW, on June 8th 2016 .Do I need to create seprate EOI in NSW website to get invite? 
in NSW website I am not seeing EOI link to submit


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

Prashanth_2883 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have submitted EOI in DiBP and selected both 189 and 190 Visa for NSW, on June 8th 2016 .Do I need to create seprate EOI in NSW website to get invite?
> in NSW website I am not seeing EOI link to submit


Not required.


----------



## Nikhath (Dec 6, 2015)

Hi All, is it ok to create two EOIs, one for 190 and one for 189. I have submitted for both on different dates and both are in submitted state


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## first officer (Jul 1, 2016)

Any chances for mechanical engineer with 55points including 10pts from PTE


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

Any idea if NSW is going to issue invites on 19th August?


----------



## Aikhan (Jul 14, 2016)

aussiedream87 said:


> Not required.


Dear aussiedream87,
Please confirm that when NSW selects us for nomination, we receive email under Correspondence tab in Invitations section of Skillselect EOI page?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## daussie (Jun 16, 2016)

Any nominations today? Think they do nominations just before sending new invites.


----------



## davidlk03 (Jul 4, 2016)

We might see some Nsw invitations tomorrow,
Guys please withdraw your state nominations if you already received 189


----------



## USI (Jan 18, 2016)

Missed a nomination sent by NSW once and it was on a Friday. So, I assume even the nominations will be issued on Fridays only. Correct me if I am wrong please.. Did anyone receive a nomination on any other day apart from Friday?


----------



## Tayyabb (Nov 8, 2015)

Hi is there any Electrical , civil, mechanical engineer's with 10 pts ielts,55 pointers waiting for Nsw 190 invitation.. If yes plz coment.. With tour eoi date of effect.. Mine is 5/november/2015
Electrical engineering code


----------



## pipebritop (Sep 6, 2015)

Industrial here, waiting from march 2016. Actually my occupation is reaching the ceiling very fast (for 189)

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## expattr (Aug 10, 2014)

today i received invitation to apply for nsw. I will apply to state sponsorship , my point is 60 plus 5.
Will it be ok, if i upload colured copy of documents, had anybody upload colured copy


----------



## hari_it_ram (Jun 30, 2013)

expattr said:


> today i received invitation to apply for nsw. I will apply to state sponsorship , my point is 60 plus 5.
> Will it be ok, if i upload colured copy of documents, had anybody upload colured copy




Your job code and other details please ?

Yeah colored copy is enough.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## expattr (Aug 10, 2014)

Electrical Engineer , 23.6.2016 application date


----------



## hari_it_ram (Jun 30, 2013)

Glad to hear that there is a invite after a long time  All the best.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## daussie (Jun 16, 2016)

hari_it_ram said:


> Glad to hear that there is a invite after a long time
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Will they send tomorrow as well?


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

USI said:


> Missed a nomination sent by NSW once and it was on a Friday. So, I assume even the nominations will be issued on Fridays only. Correct me if I am wrong please.. Did anyone receive a nomination on any other day apart from Friday?




No not fridays only 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

NSW started to send invites today.. Keep refreshing and checking this link. Even 55 pointers got invited.


----------



## trovant (Dec 16, 2015)

kaazme said:


> gd luck.. Apply for 190 as well



i am on the same boat as you 233914. Do you need 2 years of work experience to be nominated by Quensland mate?


----------



## daussie (Jun 16, 2016)

BulletAK said:


> NSW started to send invites today.. Keep refreshing and checking this link. Even 55 pointers got invited.


Don't think they sent many today.


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

daussie said:


> Don't think they sent many today.


People don't update on myimmitracker  even for 189 round, no one from my occupation group updated. Looks like no one got any 189 invite but that is not true.


----------



## Lady$Bird (Sep 25, 2015)

Subscribing..

Is it like NSW send their invitation on all Friday's ?

By "invitation" you mean the acknowledgement right ? The actual invitation comes after applying for state sponsorship, doesn't it ? Correct me if I am wrong. I am a newbie in 190


----------



## andyyangjian (May 1, 2015)

NSW sent invitations today? so that's it for Aug round?


----------



## Tayyabb (Nov 8, 2015)

expattr said:


> Electrical Engineer , 23.6.2016 application date


Whats your point breakdown..??


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

andyyangjian said:


> NSW sent invitations today? so that's it for Aug round?


NSW started to send invites today.. Check this link.


----------



## julus (Jul 14, 2016)

*EOI-Aeronautical Engineers!*

Any Aero Engineers with 55 point EOIs? What are the odds of getting invitations?


----------



## first officer (Jul 1, 2016)

Mate, i am a 55pointer with 10 pts of pte. Mechanical engineering and doe is 4june 2016.what is your discipline.
Thanks


----------



## first officer (Jul 1, 2016)

Mate. 
Can you please mention the point break down.

Thanks


----------



## lucas.wszolek (Apr 5, 2016)

I am Production Engineer (233513). I´ve been waiting for 5 months.
Applied for NSW in 10/04/2016.

*Points:*
Age: 30
Experience: 10
Qualification: 15
Language: 0 (IELTS L:6,0/R:9,0/W:6,5/S:7,0)
State aplication: 5
Total: 60

Any Production Engineer or in the same boat? I hope ppl with same profile (60 pointers without points for language) as me receive the invitation.


----------



## first officer (Jul 1, 2016)

lucas.wszolek said:


> I am Production Engineer (233513). I´ve been waiting for 5 months.
> Applied for NSW in 10/04/2016.
> 
> *Points:*
> ...


Did u get the invitation?


----------



## expattr (Aug 10, 2014)

Hi Today I received invitation to apply for NSW State nomination. I realised that I forget add a word in employer name , I want to update EOI based on company name , but I am not sure if this will effect my invitation. In NSW Website they wrote as below. 

`2. I was invited to apply for NSW nomination but my SkillSelect claims were wrong. Can I still apply?

No, you should not apply. Your invitation was based on claims made in your SkillSelect EOI when you were invited. If the points score in your NSW nomination application is less than the points score that was in your SkillSelect EOI at that time, your application will be declined. The application is not refundable.`

Obviously my points will be same as the points before I receive invitation to apply. 
Can anybody shed a light for this case ?


----------



## lucas.wszolek (Apr 5, 2016)

first officer said:


> Did u get the invitation?


Not yet... still waiting


----------



## hari_it_ram (Jun 30, 2013)

expattr said:


> Hi Today I received invitation to apply for NSW State nomination. I realised that I forget add a word in employer name , I want to update EOI based on company name , but I am not sure if this will effect my invitation. In NSW Website they wrote as below.
> 
> `2. I was invited to apply for NSW nomination but my SkillSelect claims were wrong. Can I still apply?
> 
> ...




You should have asked NSW same way like you did here in forum, just stating "claims were wrong" will not give them any info other than assuming you have over claimed. Please rephrase your question and solve the issue as you have only 14 days to play with. I don't think it's a big mistake.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

hari_it_ram said:


> You should have asked NSW same way like you did here in forum, just stating "claims were wrong" will not give them any info other than assuming you have over claimed. Please rephrase your question and solve the issue as you have only 14 days to play with. I don't think it's a big mistake.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I dont think its a big issue as you have just missed a word of employer and the case officer will obviously look at your documents and those will be given more priority. Do ask NSW also. Through them an email right away as you have few days to apply. Good luck!


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

expattr said:


> Hi Today I received invitation to apply for NSW State nomination. I realised that I forget add a word in employer name , I want to update EOI based on company name , but I am not sure if this will effect my invitation. In NSW Website they wrote as below.
> 
> `2. I was invited to apply for NSW nomination but my SkillSelect claims were wrong. Can I still apply?
> 
> ...


BTW, can you share your profile? How much points you have with SS and your occupation? Thanks


----------



## hems264 (Apr 27, 2016)

Hello All,
Ive received invitation from NSW today, for application do i have to submit dependants documents also?
Thank you for your feedback.


----------



## hems264 (Apr 27, 2016)

andyyangjian said:


> i think it's because you dont have 10 english points, 55+5 civil engineers with IELTS7 or equivalant received invitation in Jan/16


Don't loose hopes.
I had 55+5and received invite today - good luck!!!


----------



## Newrulez (Jun 6, 2015)

Congrats hems264


----------



## hari_it_ram (Jun 30, 2013)

Your jobcode and EOI date ?

Signature will be easy to understand for others.



hems264 said:


> Hello All,
> Ive received invitation from NSW today, for application do i have to submit dependants documents also?
> Thank you for your feedback.


----------



## qiangwang2505 (Aug 18, 2016)

Hi all, anyone applied for 261313 got invited today?


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

hems264 said:


> Hello All,
> Ive received invitation from NSW today, for application do i have to submit dependants documents also?
> Thank you for your feedback.


What is your timelines and you dont need to submit any documents. You need to accept their nomination and pay them 300 AUD. Post their approval you will receive an invite on skillselect.


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

aussiedream87 said:


> What is your timelines and you dont need to submit any documents. You need to accept their nomination and pay them 300 AUD. Post their approval you will receive an invite on skillselect.


aussiedream87, its written on NSW website to send all related documents for which you are claiming points. Even what documents are to be sent are listed along with the application fee of AUD 300. Here is the link.


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

Lady$Bird said:


> Subscribing..
> 
> Is it like NSW send their invitation on all Friday's ?
> 
> By "invitation" you mean the acknowledgement right ? The actual invitation comes after applying for state sponsorship, doesn't it ? Correct me if I am wrong. I am a newbie in 190


There is no timeline on when NSW sends out invites. Since Oct 2015 I have noticed the invites were usually send on alternate Fridays to that to 189 invites. So 1st week 189 round takes place on Wednesdays then the following week 190 NSW invites are sent. As of this financial year NSW wasn't active. Only time can tell us how active they can become.


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

BulletAK said:


> NSW started to send invites today.. Check this link.



Interesting on how they invited ppl. Thanks for the information bhai


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

BulletAK said:


> People don't update on myimmitracker  even for 189 round, no one from my occupation group updated. Looks like no one got any 189 invite but that is not true.


Agree if all the people update the available tracker it would be easy for others to predict and have tentative idea on how things are processing. 

Guys share the receiving of your ITA with everyone it keeps the hopes alive for other who are waiting. 

Congratulations to everyone who have received their Invites.


----------



## mchandna (Jul 14, 2016)

Anyone with job code 261111-261112 got invite today?(Business/System Analyst)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

hems264 said:


> Hello All,
> Ive received invitation from NSW today, for application do i have to submit dependants documents also?
> Thank you for your feedback.


Bro follow this link. Everything is mentioned here.


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

BulletAK said:


> aussiedream87, its written on NSW website to send all related documents for which you are claiming points. Even what documents are to be sent are listed along with the application fee of AUD 300. Here is the link.


As far as I know when you get your nomination you just have to pay them the fee. Post that they will send u an invite to which you have 60 days to arrange all your docs like PCC, Medicals which would take time and rest of them you ll have them handy so just upload them and you will have 60 files to upload. (Guess Im remember the number correct). So yeah this is when you submit all the possible documents to justify points you claimed on your EOI


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

FYI to ALL Folks applying for NSW: FAQ invitations - Live & Work in New South Wales


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

aussiedream87 said:


> FYI to ALL Folks applying for NSW: FAQ invitations - Live & Work in New South Wales



Looks like BulletAK had already shared similar URL.


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

mchandna said:


> Anyone with job code 261111-261112 got invite today?(Business/System Analyst)
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I doubt!


----------



## william1 (Nov 3, 2015)

Now my agent will receive the nomination/invitation email, so is there anyway to know if am nominated or not through Skillselect website, or i shall only know through my agent?!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

william1 said:


> Now my agent will receive the nomination/invitation email, so is there anyway to know if am nominated or not through Skillselect website, or i shall only know through my agent?!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


First u ll get a nomination email post that you get invite on skill select. As of now wait till you talk to ur agent.

What are u points and their breakdown?


----------



## william1 (Nov 3, 2015)

aussiedream87 said:


> First u ll get a nomination email post that you get invite on skill select. As of now wait till you talk to ur agent.
> 
> 
> 
> What are u points and their breakdown?




civil engineering technician with 55 points and competent english.
As per your reply i can understand that there's no way to know whether am nominated or not through skillselect website, except agent after receiving a nomination email.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sajid1985 (Aug 18, 2016)

Any accountant, auditors good news??


----------



## Brian_Tourbillon (Aug 1, 2016)

Any invitation for Civil. Pls share wiht us. Thanks


----------



## smfaheem (Oct 3, 2015)

Hi All,

If I update my EOI to change my preference to from VIC to NSW, does it change my "date of effect" as well in EOI? Thanks.


----------



## expattr (Aug 10, 2014)

BulletAK said:


> BTW, can you share your profile? How much points you have with SS and your occupation? Thanks


Thanks a lot 
My point is 60+5 , and I am an electrical engineer.


----------



## thotasaimanoj (Apr 27, 2016)

My Name is Manoj, am from Hyderabad. Submitted EOI on April 12th 2016 for Accountant General with 65 points. Here are the details:

Age-30 Points
English (PTE)-10 Points
Education-15 Points
Experience- 10 Points

When can I expect invitation under 189 with 65 points?? or NSW invitation under 190 with 70(65+5) points???
can anyone please help me in this regard.

Thank You,
Manoj


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

BulletAK said:


> People don't update on myimmitracker  even for 189 round, no one from my occupation group updated. Looks like no one got any 189 invite but that is not true.




There were more than 120 updates for 189 round.

Thats huge number! Please stop 
Spreading false information!!! 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## smfaheem (Oct 3, 2015)

hari_it_ram said:


> I don't think so, guess your saying 189 cutoff, not for 190 NSW
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hi Hari,

I have a question for you...I saw in your signature the you have submitted EOI for both NSW and VIC. My question is did you submitt 2 different EOIs (one for NSW and One for VIC) or is there a provision to select 2 states for 190 in one EOI?? Also, in case you submit 2 different EOIs for these 2 states, did you use different email IDs in lodging 2 different EOIs or you used the same single email ID for both?? Sorry that i am asking for too much detail. Thanks in advance.


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

smfaheem said:


> Hi Hari,
> 
> I have a question for you...I saw in your signature the you have submitted EOI for both NSW and VIC. My question is did you submitt 2 different EOIs (one for NSW and One for VIC) or is there a provision to select 2 states for 190 in one EOI?? Also, in case you submit 2 different EOIs for these 2 states, did you use different email IDs in lodging 2 different EOIs or you used the same single email ID for both?? Sorry that i am asking for too much detail. Thanks in advance.


You need to create different EOI's for as many states you want apply. The EOI's that you create can have same email address and that shouldnt be a problem as you will have unique EOI #


----------



## ridhidureja (Dec 14, 2015)

*NSW State Nomintation*



aussiedream87 said:


> You need to create different EOI's for as many states you want apply. The EOI's that you create can have same email address and that shouldnt be a problem as you will have unique EOI #


Hi All

This time I believe only 70 Pointers are getting invited in ICT. Hope soon 65 Pointers also get lucky to be invited by NSW.

Regards
Ridhi


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

thotasaimanoj said:


> My Name is Manoj, am from Hyderabad. Submitted EOI on April 12th 2016 for Accountant General with 65 points. Here are the details:
> 
> Age-30 Points
> English (PTE)-10 Points
> ...


You have good chances to get invited from NSW as 189 cut off is 70 as of now I believe. So good luck.

follow this site to know more: http://myimmitracker.com/eoi-sc190


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

Sajid1985 said:


> Any accountant, auditors good news??


what are your points. Accountants and auditors the cut off hasnt come below 70 I guess. 

refer to this page: http://myimmitracker.com/eoi-sc190


----------



## abhijit.dpatel (Jun 18, 2016)

ray2:ray2:Hi All ray2:ray2:

For candidate applied for 261312 

Please Update on following links when you get EOI so you will be helpfull to another who are waiting for EOI like us.

Its easy to track all invitations and so on

https://myimmitracker.com/en/tracke..._date_]=desc&order_by[_eoi_effect_date_]=desc


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

smfaheem said:


> Hi All,
> 
> If I update my EOI to change my preference to from VIC to NSW, does it change my "date of effect" as well in EOI? Thanks.


You can login to skill select and view points breakdown. You can see the EOI submitted date and date of effect. So look out for the date of effect.


----------



## Sajid1985 (Aug 18, 2016)

aussiedream87 said:


> Sajid1985 said:
> 
> 
> > Any accountant, auditors good news??
> ...


I have 60 + 5ss including pte. EOI submitted for auditor in oct 15 and accountants in dec 15. How can i know that until what period they have reached 65 pointers? Any idea?


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

Sajid1985 said:


> I have 60 + 5ss including pte. EOI submitted for auditor in oct 15 and accountants in dec 15. How can i know that until what period they have reached 65 pointers? Any idea?


http://myimmitracker.com/eoi-sc190 this will tell you for NSW state. And for 189 visa for Accountants and Auditors, Company Secretaries and Corporate Treasurers its still 70 points. Refer to the info here: SkillSelect 3 August 2016 round results


----------



## andyyangjian (May 1, 2015)

it seems like only a few invitations sent out by NSW yesterday, I guess there will be another round for Aug, maybe 26/8 ( last friday of the month, same as July round )


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

andyyangjian said:


> it seems like only a few invitations sent out by NSW yesterday, I guess there will be another round for Aug, maybe 26/8 ( last friday of the month, same as July round )


Apparently NSW send invites on 18th Aug which is Thursday for a change. So my guess is we cant expect when they can send out invites.


----------



## Devina2008 (Aug 9, 2016)

Please help ,
I have selected "all state" while applying my EOI. Does it affect the chance of getting invitation?? 
My profile:
Occupation: accountant general
Age: 30
English : 10
Aus Study: 15
PY: 5
65+5(ss)
Lodged eoi on 4th of july
When can u expect my invitation??
Do I need to choose specific state? Or is it alright to select any state??
Thanks


----------



## YKV (Aug 24, 2015)

*NSW State Nomintation*

Hi All,

I have applied for NSW 190 SS with 70 points (65+5) - ICT Support Engineer.

But my occupation falls under Stream 2 category and I am really not sure if anyone got any invites under stream 2 this year.

Does anyone have any idea about Stream 2 ?

When can I expect the invite?

Thanks 
Ykv


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

Devina2008 said:


> Please help ,
> I have selected "all state" while applying my EOI. Does it affect the chance of getting invitation??
> My profile:
> Occupation: accountant general
> ...


Yes it does affect. Please update the EOI and mark the state you want to apply for. In case u want to apply to more than 1 state then file another EOI


----------



## Devina2008 (Aug 9, 2016)

Which state is best to apply for in current scenario??


----------



## andyyangjian (May 1, 2015)

Devina2008 said:


> Which state is best to apply for in current scenario??


If you can meet the requirememts SA would be the best state


----------



## Devina2008 (Aug 9, 2016)

What are those requirement, if you could please make it clear. Thanks


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

Devina2008 said:


> Which state is best to apply for in current scenario??



what are you points, you experience, job etc. share that info some one can advise u something.


----------



## Brian_Tourbillon (Aug 1, 2016)

It seems round 1 of August has passed. Continue waiting for other rounds.....


----------



## Devina2008 (Aug 9, 2016)

So is it worthless of waiting for invitation if I have selected "any state" rather than specifying any one??


----------



## mrezk (Dec 5, 2015)

Guys, I received ITA for 189, but I have a problem getting PCC from Afghanistan since I was working there in 2012/2013, I got my local one and another one from Saudi Arabia.

I am afraid to apply without having that PCC, what can I do ?


----------



## FFacs (Jul 6, 2016)

YKV said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have applied for NSW 190 SS with 70 points (65+5) - ICT Support Engineer.
> 
> ...


Until you get the sponsorship you have 65 points; it's easier to think of it that way. TBH NSW looks for very high scores for CSOL, I think around the 80 mark. I think you might be better off going through skills assessment again if you can.

How are your points formed? High experience and English points look like they are preferred.


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

Devina2008 said:


> So is it worthless of waiting for invitation if I have selected "any state" rather than specifying any one??


You wouldnt get invite. Do update ur EOI to any one state instead of any state.


----------



## andyyangjian (May 1, 2015)

Brian_Tourbillon said:


> It seems round 1 of August has passed. Continue waiting for other rounds.....


I just wonder maybe those emails sent out yesterday were just fulfilling the quota left by 29/7 round (70 pointers got 189 on 3/8 didnt accept NSW's invitation) , as quite few cases reported by yesterday. 

So I guess we can expect good news on next friday.


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

mrezk said:


> Guys, I received ITA for 189, but I have a problem getting PCC from Afghanistan since I was working there in 2012/2013, I got my local one and another one from Saudi Arabia.
> 
> I am afraid to apply without having that PCC, what can I do ?


Try these links:
How to Get a Police Certificate - Afghanistan

PCC-Police Clearance Certificate Afghanistan

If not reach out to the Afghanistan Embassy to know more abt it. They would ask for PCC for country you stay for more than 6 months. So be prepared with PCC before you apply as u have 60 days time to pay ur fee and upload docs. If you can get the PCC with 60 days you can expect for a direct grant if all other documents are intact. Good luck!!


----------



## Almy82 (Aug 13, 2016)

william1 said:


> aussiedream87 said:
> 
> 
> > First u ll get a nomination email post that you get invite on skill select. As of now wait till you talk to ur agent.
> ...


Hey william1
Have you received your invitation today?
I haven't yet, but saw someone with 55+5 civil engineering drafts person received it yesterday after 3 month waiting.


----------



## bony (Jun 27, 2016)

FFacs said:


> Until you get the sponsorship you have 65 points; it's easier to think of it that way. TBH NSW looks for very high scores for CSOL, I think around the 80 mark. I think you might be better off going through skills assessment again if you can.
> 
> How are your points formed? High experience and English points look like they are preferred.


Dear Friend , 

any particular reason behind your thoughts for 80 points only being invited .please share .

i dont think you need 80 points for NSW as then you can go to SA as it nominates high points 75 + 5= 80.

even for 70 +10 you can choose 489 in high points for SA . 
so hopefully 65 + 5 = 70 should do in most cases .

if it is a particular occupation though then i can't say.
regards


----------



## mrezk (Dec 5, 2015)

I did everything, and people in the embassy are not helpful, and they dont know how to get the pcc.


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

mrezk said:


> I did everything, and people in the embassy are not helpful, and they dont know how to get the pcc.


follow those links and try to reach out to some one. If in case u have any friends in Afghanistan who you worked with could ur life saver


----------



## mrezk (Dec 5, 2015)

I just got a letter, some people translated it to me that there are no criminal records, if more information is needed, the applicant should send his biometrics. Other people translated it like that his criminal records have not been checked yet and please send the biometrics for detailed information.


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

mrezk said:


> I just got a letter, some people translated it to me that there are no criminal records, if more information is needed, the applicant should send his biometrics. Other people translated it like that his criminal records have not been checked yet and please send the biometrics for detailed information.


download a copy of PCC application for Afghanistan and figure out what are the requirement and sent them to respective team via post. That is one thing you can do as of now.


----------



## andyyangjian (May 1, 2015)

already 5PM Sydney time let's wait for next week


----------



## william1 (Nov 3, 2015)

Almy82 said:


> Hey william1
> Have you received your invitation today?
> I haven't yet, but saw someone with 55+5 civil engineering drafts person received it yesterday after 3 month waiting.




hey Almy,

Actually i have to wait my agent information by tomorrow, where it's off day here today.
Through skillselect website, when i open my account i can't know if i got nomination or not, since the status in the site will not be changed from submitted to invited, untill getting the nomination approval first.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ks2121 (Aug 2, 2016)

Hi All,

Any invites for 60+5 for 2613??? I think they are not inviting the applications with 60 points now  

@ridhi: have u got invite mate?


Thanks


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

andyyangjian said:


> already 5PM Sydney time let's wait for next week


They sent invites on 18th AUG so I dont think we ll get anything today.


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

ks2121 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Any invites for 60+5 for 2613??? I think they are not inviting the applications with 60 points now
> 
> ...


You said you are under 2613.. have you applied for 189. You have good chances on 189 as well. All the best.


----------



## goauzzie (May 11, 2016)

So far there have not been any NSW nominations in stream 2.


----------



## ridhidureja (Dec 14, 2015)

*NSW State Nomintation*



aussiedream87 said:


> You said you are under 2613.. have you applied for 189. You have good chances on 189 as well. All the best.


Hi Brother,

Not yet mate I am also in the same boat
Waiting since May 2016.
I hope 189 score for ICT SA will come down to 60 next month.
Then there may be possibility of getting both 189 and 190.
For ICT BA score got reduced to 65 from 70 this month so hopefully for software engineer it will reduce to 60 for couple of months.

That is my analysis. Rest experts can comment.



Regards
Ridhi
ICT SA 2613 
65 Points


----------



## abhijit.dpatel (Jun 18, 2016)

My request to all member who are invited for 189. Please remove your EOI from 190 so queue process faster and all people get benifit

Thanks


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

ridhidureja said:


> Hi Brother,
> 
> Not yet mate I am also in the same boat
> Waiting since May 2016.
> ...


Yes agree with you. The scores will reduce but how soon we have to wait and see.

All the best!


----------



## smfaheem (Oct 3, 2015)

smfaheem said:


> Hi All,
> 
> If I update my EOI to change my preference to from VIC to NSW, does it change my "date of effect" as well in EOI? Thanks.


Anyone?? Kindly provide me the information please?? Thanks


----------



## smfaheem (Oct 3, 2015)

Guys,

I also need clarification on below scenario:
I applied my 190 EOI for VIC. Now if i submit another EOI for NSW using the same email ID that i used for VIC, will it have any negative effect on my previous EOI. Is it fine to use same email id to lodge 2 EOIs for different states or do i need 2 different email address?? I am asking this because i heard some1 saying that if i use same email for my second EOI, i may alter the previous EOI or may update its DOE. Kindly help me what to do. Thanks


----------



## ridhidureja (Dec 14, 2015)

*NSW State Nomintation*



smfaheem said:


> Anyone?? Kindly provide me the information please?? Thanks


No it will not change. It will only update changes 

Regards
Ridhi


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

smfaheem said:


> Guys,
> 
> I also need clarification on below scenario:
> I applied my 190 EOI for VIC. Now if i submit another EOI for NSW using the same email ID that i used for VIC, will it have any negative effect on my previous EOI. Is it fine to use same email id to lodge 2 EOIs for different states or do i need 2 different email address?? I am asking this because i heard some1 saying that if i use same email for my second EOI, i may alter the previous EOI or may update its DOE. Kindly help me what to do. Thanks


Firstly changing the state on an existing EOI from VIC to NSW or vice versa wont change anything and it would just change the information. Please be aware only when points increase or decrease they EOI affects other wise its all good.

Secondly you can submit multiple EOI's using same email address and that wouldn't affect your application in any way. The EOI is the unique id so it is fine.

All the best!!


----------



## meet2ami (Feb 2, 2016)

smfaheem said:


> Guys,
> 
> I also need clarification on below scenario:
> I applied my 190 EOI for VIC. Now if i submit another EOI for NSW using the same email ID that i used for VIC, will it have any negative effect on my previous EOI. Is it fine to use same email id to lodge 2 EOIs for different states or do i need 2 different email address?? I am asking this because i heard some1 saying that if i use same email for my second EOI, i may alter the previous EOI or may update its DOE. Kindly help me what to do. Thanks


No negative effect. You can create a number of EOI for different states with the same email id. There will be different EOI number.


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

andreyx108b said:


> There were more than 120 updates for 189 round.
> 
> Thats huge number! Please stop
> Spreading false information!!!
> ...


Can you show me any update of 2212 category for 189, 17 August invitation round? Only then I will believe you!


----------



## svaibhav (Jan 24, 2016)

Hi
I have applied for NSW state sponsorship in April last week, but still I have not any response from them. Is there any chances I can still get sponsorship ?


----------



## babbar_manish (Nov 29, 2015)

Thank you all, with Grace of God, I have received Grant today.


ANZSCO - 261111
EOI - submitted 31/10/2015, subclass 190 - 60+5 (NSW)
Nomination NSW- 07/04/2016, ITA: 12/05/2016
Visa Lodged - 07/06/2016, CO contact - 15/07/2016, Responded to CO - 27/07/2016
Grant - 19/08/2016


----------



## Owami2 (Jul 27, 2016)

Wow congrats!!


----------



## meet2ami (Feb 2, 2016)

babbar_manish said:


> Thank you all, with Grace of God, I have received Grant today.
> 
> 
> ANZSCO - 261111
> ...


Many Congrats Manish!


----------



## Devina2008 (Aug 9, 2016)

Updated my EOI state preference from"any" to NSW. No change in the date of effect. Thanks to aussidream for your suggestion. Hopefully I will get the invitation soon. Cheers !!


----------



## viraj.vivacious (May 10, 2016)

babbar_manish said:


> Thank you all, with Grace of God, I have received Grant today.
> 
> 
> ANZSCO - 261111
> ...


Congratulations Manish. CO from Adelaide or Brisbane?

Sent from my GT-I9305 using Tapatalk


----------



## deepthimudigonda (Aug 13, 2014)

Tayyabb said:


> Hi is there any Electrical , civil, mechanical engineer's with 10 pts ielts,55 pointers waiting for Nsw 190 invitation.. If yes plz coment.. With tour eoi date of effect.. Mine is 5/november/2015
> Electrical engineering code


Hi 

I am an Electrical Engineer with 10pts IELTS waiting for nsw 190 invitation. My EOI date of effect is 13 Feb 2016


----------



## Anbagdi (Jun 3, 2016)

Mate, have u got any invitation till now?


----------



## parveen14 (Jul 28, 2016)

Any chances of getting invitation on 55+5 from NSW for program 261312 ( Developer program )

I submitted EOI on 4th July, 2016


----------



## babbar_manish (Nov 29, 2015)

CO from Adelaide.

Thanks,
Manish



viraj.vivacious said:


> Congratulations Manish. CO from Adelaide or Brisbane?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9305 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rohit R (May 24, 2014)

*NSW applied*

Hi guys,

I submitted an EOI today for NSW SS with 60+5 points for code 261312. 

Any idea what is the current trend for this code ? Could you please give me an approximate idea when can I expect an invite from NSW ?

Thanks


----------



## ks2121 (Aug 2, 2016)

Any NSW invites today? or Is there any NSW invitation round this week? hoping for 60+5 - 2613

Thanks


----------



## ridhidureja (Dec 14, 2015)

*NSW State Nomintation*



ks2121 said:


> Any NSW invites today? or Is there any NSW invitation round this week? hoping for 60+5 - 2613
> 
> Thanks


Hi

I am of the view that there will definitely be invitation round this week.

Starting Wednesday is my wild guess. First 70 and above will get invited. Then if we ae lucky 65 Pointers may get invited

Thursday and Fridays are best days for NSW Invites.

Regards
Ridhi


----------



## ks2121 (Aug 2, 2016)

ridhidureja said:


> Hi
> 
> I am of the view that there will definitely be invitation round this week.
> 
> ...


Thanks Ridhi, hope so they will invite atleast 50 for 2613. finger crossed.:fingerscrossed:


----------



## andyyangjian (May 1, 2015)

ridhidureja said:


> Hi
> 
> I am of the view that there will definitely be invitation round this week.
> 
> ...


Friday is most possible if there is a round


----------



## expattr (Aug 10, 2014)

Hi , 
I am planning to apply for NSW as I was invited to apply. I am not sure how to prepare application. 
Was there any case NSW did not nominate sponsorship after they invite for application . What should we need to take care off. 
Experienced forum members , can you share your thoughts. 
Wish you sunny day..


----------



## mike445566 (Jun 24, 2014)

expattr said:


> Hi ,
> I am planning to apply for NSW as I was invited to apply. I am not sure how to prepare application.
> Was there any case NSW did not nominate sponsorship after they invite for application . What should we need to take care off.
> Experienced forum members , can you share your thoughts.
> Wish you sunny day..


When did you got invitation???????????/


----------



## FFacs (Jul 6, 2016)

The NSW site says the following about sponsorship:

_The selection process is competitive. Candidates are selected and ranked in the following order:

Occupation
*Australian Department of Immigration and Border Protection (DIBP) points score
*English language ability
Skilled employment_

That makes little sense to me as those with high DIBP points will already be taken through 189. If they select those at or below the highest score in the queue it would make sense. Then they would be effectively allowing those with stronger English or more experience to queue jump, but if they are using part of the allocation for 70+ pointers who will likely turn down the offer in preference for a 189, it makes no sense. I can't believe they'd waste their time doing that.

Anybody know what they ACTUALLY do?


----------



## daussie (Jun 16, 2016)

FFacs said:


> The NSW site says the following about sponsorship:
> 
> _The selection process is competitive. Candidates are selected and ranked in the following order:
> 
> ...


189 is based on: Occupation > DIBP Points > EOI Effect Date
190 NSW: Occupation > DIBP Points > Enghlish > Experiecne > EOI Effect Date

Yes. Higher ranks are taken by 189 usually since 189 preferred over 190. Most who are certain that they can secure 189 not applying for 190.


----------



## FFacs (Jul 6, 2016)

Aha, yeah. I guess they wouldn't bother to apply if they already knew they would directly get selected for 189. Must be a few though.


----------



## Usernameless (May 26, 2015)

expattr said:


> Thanks a lot
> My point is 60+5 , and I am an electrical engineer.


Congratulations! Could you please tell me why didn't you go for 189?


----------



## expattr (Aug 10, 2014)

My partner is on csol, not in sol, so i have5 point from her if i go through 190


----------



## Usernameless (May 26, 2015)

Cool! Thanx for explanation. Good luck!


----------



## rnaveenbe (May 26, 2015)

Hi,

Could you please tell what was your total points and which occupation code?


----------



## Jeeva99 (Aug 16, 2016)

Hi.. anyone got invite for mechanical engineer with 60+5 points for NSW ss?


----------



## first officer (Jul 1, 2016)

Im still waiting from 4th of june withh 55pts...what is your point break down...


----------



## Ananths007 (Apr 11, 2016)

Hi Friends,
Having a gud news to share with you all....Have got my grant (190 NSW)today. 

Cheers,
Ananth
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
ITA :- 05-may-2016
Visa Lodged date:- 02-june-2016

Visa Grant date:- 23-Aug-2016


----------



## pvermani (Aug 1, 2016)

anyone granted visa for Southern Inland?


----------



## first officer (Jul 1, 2016)

Ananths007 said:


> Hi Friends,
> Having a gud news to share with you all....Have got my grant (190 NSW)today.
> 
> Cheers,
> ...


Whats your points breakdown???


----------



## imrankhanthk (Apr 5, 2016)

Hi All,

Can anybody share his/her experience for NSW 190 SS invitation with 60+5 points in Mechanical Engineer (233512) occupation ?
1.	How much time it will take to get invitation ?
2.	Do one require 7 in each in IELTS/PTE for the invitation with 60+5 points ? or 6.5 in each is sufficient to get invite ?

Please share ur knwoledge and experience?
Thanks in advance
Imran


----------



## JaslynJ (Aug 23, 2016)

Ananths007 said:


> Hi Friends,
> Having a gud news to share with you all....Have got my grant (190 NSW)today.
> 
> Cheers,
> ...


What's your occupation?


----------



## Almy82 (Aug 13, 2016)

Hey william1, have you received your nomination yet?


----------



## william1 (Nov 3, 2015)

Almy82 said:


> Hey william1, have you received your nomination yet?




hi Almy82, still not yet! what about u and what's ur opinion if i will change to QLD?


Sent from my iPhone


----------



## andyyangjian (May 1, 2015)

imrankhanthk said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Can anybody share his/her experience for NSW 190 SS invitation with 60+5 points in Mechanical Engineer (233512) occupation ?
> 1.	How much time it will take to get invitation ?
> ...


no one can tell how much time it takes
7 is not necessary to be invited, since your points is more important than english


----------



## Sent3006 (Aug 23, 2016)

I am applying NSW SS tomorrow since i just got my assessment done by EA.

Civil Engineer - 233211
Age: 30
Qualification: 15
Experience: 10
Total: 55

Would like apply SS for 5 to get 60.
Any hope for Civil Engineers in upcoming months??


----------



## Almy82 (Aug 13, 2016)

william1 said:


> Almy82 said:
> 
> 
> > Hey william1, have you received your nomination yet?
> ...


Hi william1
I applied for QLD last month and received nomination only after 3 days but, I didn't know I would need a job offer cause I'm onshore and withdrew it . If you are outside of Australia I think you won't need any job offer and you have more chance to get it than NSW.


----------



## Brian_Tourbillon (Aug 1, 2016)

N.A


----------



## Brian_Tourbillon (Aug 1, 2016)

We are on the same boat.... Are you onshore?




Sent3006 said:


> I am applying NSW SS tomorrow since i just got my assessment done by EA.
> 
> Civil Engineer - 233211
> Age: 30
> ...


----------



## vsb546 (Apr 16, 2016)

Hi guys after completion of Bachelors degree if we have one year and 4 months experience is that fine to get +ve skill assesment from ACS. Please share your Suggetions. Thank you.


----------



## andyyangjian (May 1, 2015)

Sent3006 said:


> I am applying NSW SS tomorrow since i just got my assessment done by EA.
> 
> Civil Engineer - 233211
> Age: 30
> ...


I have been waiting since 7th May with 233211 55+5


----------



## ks2121 (Aug 2, 2016)

*invitation round*

Any NSW invites today??? for - 60 + 5 2613 or any chance of invitation round today? ---waiting :confused2:


----------



## daussie (Jun 16, 2016)

ks2121 said:


> Any NSW invites today??? for - 60 + 5 2613 or any chance of invitation round today? ---waiting


I think they will send this Friday. How is your breakdown by the way?


----------



## Nikhath (Dec 6, 2015)

Hi, any chances for me receiving NSW SS under 2613 category. DOE is 18th April 2016
Points : 60 + 5
Ielts : 7.5 all modules
Age :30
Bachelors degree : 15
Experience: 5


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## daussie (Jun 16, 2016)

Nikhath said:


> Hi, any chances for me receiving NSW SS under 2613 category. DOE is 18th April 2016
> Points : 60 + 5
> Ielts : 7.5 all modules
> Age :30
> ...


Soon


----------



## JaslynJ (Aug 23, 2016)

vsb546 said:


> Hi guys after completion of Bachelors degree if we have one year and 4 months experience is that fine to get +ve skill assesment from ACS. Please share your Suggetions. Thank you.


If your degree is from Australia, then yes.


----------



## Brian_Tourbillon (Aug 1, 2016)

Are you onshore?



andyyangjian said:


> Sent3006 said:
> 
> 
> > I am applying NSW SS tomorrow since i just got my assessment done by EA.
> ...


----------



## andyyangjian (May 1, 2015)

Brian_Tourbillon said:


> Are you onshore?


I am currently on 476 visa living in au, but I dont have any local study or work experience


----------



## ks2121 (Aug 2, 2016)

daussie said:


> I think they will send this Friday. How is your breakdown by the way?


Hi daussie... my breakdown

age = 30

bachelor = 15

aus studies = 5

English = 10

EOI:18/7/2016


total: 60 + 5(NSW SS)

Thanks


----------



## Sent3006 (Aug 23, 2016)

Brian_Tourbillon said:


> We are on the same boat.... Are you onshore?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I am from Singapore. But got 1 year Masters degree from Melbourne.


----------



## richachamoli (Jan 30, 2016)

hi friends,
I am planing to apply for NSW SS, I have a query:
According to the NSW website, I have to just submit an EOI.
Is there any online form needs to be filled like other state sponsorship or only EOI is required?


----------



## Naga1985 (Jun 12, 2016)

Deleted my own post


----------



## enygma (Feb 1, 2015)

richachamoli said:


> hi friends,
> I am planing to apply for NSW SS, I have a query:
> According to the NSW website, I have to just submit an EOI.
> Is there any online form needs to be filled like other state sponsorship or only EOI is required?


Just submit the EoI and make sure that you select NSW in the list of states. If your profile is selected you will receive an invitation from them to file and application.

Check out this link for details


----------



## Naga1985 (Jun 12, 2016)

richachamoli said:


> hi friends,
> I am planing to apply for NSW SS, I have a query:
> According to the NSW website, I have to just submit an EOI.
> Is there any online form needs to be filled like other state sponsorship or only EOI is required?


No separate form. Just submit EOi and select state as NSW .. you can submit multiple EOI forms for multiple states


----------



## JaslynJ (Aug 23, 2016)

daussie said:


> I think they will send this Friday. How is your breakdown by the way?


Out of curiosity, how do you know they will send this Friday?


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

JaslynJ said:


> Out of curiosity, how do you know they will send this Friday?




Pure guess 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## daussie (Jun 16, 2016)

Any updates?


----------



## first officer (Jul 1, 2016)

Hi guys

I have a query. I have submitted my EOI on 4th june as a Mechanical Engineer. First i selected NSW in states. But couple of days before I updated my EOI and select All in the states option. My question is that for the NSW do i need to select NSW as an option specifically or the option ALL is fine.

Secondly, any hope to get invite on 55points and have 7each in Ielts.

Thanks


----------



## bony (Jun 27, 2016)

would it be today or tomorrow ...lets wait seems nothing till now today so likely tomorrow .


----------



## PankajPandav (Aug 22, 2016)

Can anyone tell me what are my chances of getting an invite?
If I am to get an invite , approx how much time does it take generally?
Below are my details.

Points Break-up :
Education : 15 ( Bachelor of Engineering Degree)
Age : 30 
Experience : 10
English :0 ( IELTS R:7 W:6.5 L:8.5 S:7)
State Nomination : 5 (NSW)
Total : 55+5 =60

ANZSCO - 262113 (System Administrator)
EOI 190 NSW : 17 Aug 2016
190 Invite : XX/XX/XXXX
Grant: XX/XX/XXXX
IED : XX/XX/XXXX


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

first officer said:


> Hi guys
> 
> I have a query. I have submitted my EOI on 4th june as a Mechanical Engineer. First i selected NSW in states. But couple of days before I updated my EOI and select All in the states option. My question is that for the NSW do i need to select NSW as an option specifically or the option ALL is fine.
> 
> ...


If you will select ALL in states, no state will nominate you. Specifically select the state from which you require nomination. If you want to get nomination invite from more than one state, create a separate EOI selecting that second state. Hope this helps.


----------



## Brian_Tourbillon (Aug 1, 2016)

Seem no inivi today


----------



## meraprvisa (May 11, 2016)

i applied for NSW with 60. so that i can get 60+5

software eng 261313

IELTS All 7+
ACS exp 7 year 6 months

when should i expect NSW invite.

EOI filed on 01July2016

:juggle:


----------



## meraprvisa (May 11, 2016)

PankajPandav said:


> Can anyone tell me what are my chances of getting an invite?
> If I am to get an invite , approx how much time does it take generally?
> Below are my details.
> 
> ...




you need to re-take IELTS/PTE


----------



## meraprvisa (May 11, 2016)

Ananths007 said:


> Hi Friends,
> Having a gud news to share with you all....Have got my grant (190 NSW)today.
> 
> Cheers,
> ...



share your points breakdown and ANZCO code


----------



## PankajPandav (Aug 22, 2016)

meraprvisa said:


> you need to re-take IELTS/PTE


I believe I am still eligible for NSW state.
As per my information, if you are applying NSW state, even if you have not secured 7 in each for IELTS, you are still eligible if you can get 60 points with state nomination.


----------



## Vovo (Aug 7, 2016)

It will increase your chances of getting nomination sooner unless if you have the patience to wait for longer periods. Goodluck!

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## ridhidureja (Dec 14, 2015)

*NSW State Nomintation*



PankajPandav said:


> I believe I am still eligible for NSW state.
> As per my information, if you are applying NSW state, even if you have not secured 7 in each for IELTS, you are still eligible if you can get 60 points with state nomination.


Hi All

Any invites today from NSW. Is their any possibility of invites tomorrow from NSW.
Considering it to be last day of month.

Regards
Ridhi


----------



## meraprvisa (May 11, 2016)

PankajPandav said:


> I believe I am still eligible for NSW state.
> As per my information, if you are applying NSW state, even if you have not secured 7 in each for IELTS, you are still eligible if you can get 60 points with state nomination.



it is better to retake IELTS/PTE - as it will increase your score and chances of getting invite. with current score you need to wait for years....


----------



## drjengoa (Mar 8, 2016)

BulletAK said:


> If you will select ALL in states, no state will nominate you. Specifically select the state from which you require nomination. If you want to get nomination invite from more than one state, create a separate EOI selecting that second state. Hope this helps.


I once selected all and was invited by WA, however, they wanted me to have a job offer before I could get sponsorship. 

Sent from my TECNO-C8 using Tapatalk


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

drjengoa said:


> I once selected all and was invited by WA, however, they wanted me to have a job offer before I could get sponsorship.
> 
> Sent from my TECNO-C8 using Tapatalk


Maybe it was at your time but now almost every state explicitly mentions to select them in order to get invited.


----------



## zooter80 (Jul 14, 2012)

BulletAK said:


> If you will select ALL in states, no state will nominate you. Specifically select the state from which you require nomination. If you want to get nomination invite from more than one state, create a separate EOI selecting that second state. Hope this helps.


This is incorrect information with no basis.

The option to select "Any" means that you're ready to go to any state. Why else would such an option be there? Please don't provide incorrect information without any evidence to back it up.

From the EOI website, the help text for "In which State or Territory would the client be interested in seeking nomination from?" shows the following:

"Clients can select one or all State or Territories which they are interested in receiving a nomination from to live and work. At the request of the state and territory Governments of Australia you can select one state or territory or "any". By selecting "any" your EOI will be able to be seen by all state and territory Governments. By selecting one state or territory your EOI will be able to be seen by only that state or territory.

Example:

If you are seeking sponsorship from the South Australian Government, you must select South Australia."


The way EOI works is that all states will see your EOI if you choose "Any" option. Or you can do the same work multiple times to make your EOI seen by each and every state!

It's something similar to going to gmail and deleting every email individually or select all and delete...your choice!


----------



## kamy58 (Jun 6, 2015)

zooter80 said:


> This is incorrect information with no basis.
> 
> The option to select "Any" means that you're ready to go to any state. Why else would such an option be there? Please don't provide incorrect information without any evidence to back it up.
> 
> ...


Technically it's correct that you can use "Any" and any interered state would contact you but practically it's not going to happen. Most of the states want you select their state name specifically like SA, ACT,QLD(they won't even entertain unless it is done), NSW

Victoria is totally a different game so they don't even ask you to fill EOI for their nomination process.
So, I would say, he is not completely wrong in making these comments.


----------



## zooter80 (Jul 14, 2012)

kamy58 said:


> Technically it's correct that you can use "Any" and any interered state would contact you but practically it's not going to happen. Most of the states want you select their state name specifically like SA, ACT,QLD(they won't even entertain unless it is done), NSW
> 
> Victoria is totally a different game so they don't even ask you to fill EOI for their nomination process.
> So, I would say, he is not completely wrong in making these comments.


again, this is just a statement without evidence...show me some proof that each state needs a separate EOI...


----------



## aditya_barca (May 15, 2016)

I guess when a state sponsors you they need to know that u are committed to them and wish to work there. By selecting a particular state gives the impression that you are committed to them whreas if you select any state then there is a lack of commitment. It simply means you havent done proper study and are ready to migrate anywhere. This can be a thought behind selecting a particular state. Further, every state has different requirements and there is fair chance that you dont fall in their criteria. So it is always better to check which state has your occupation on SOL list and then select it. Again, there is no evidence to prove it but its better to be safe than sorry.

Sent from my XT1068 using Tapatalk


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

zooter80 said:


> again, this is just a statement without evidence...show me some proof that each state needs a separate EOI...


Zooter80, try creating an EOI for 190 and select ANY on state. Let us know when you will receive any nomination from any state. Hope this will clarify your doubt.


----------



## zooter80 (Jul 14, 2012)

aditya_barca said:


> I guess when a state sponsors you they need to know that u are committed to them and wish to work there. By selecting a particular state gives the impression that you are committed to them whreas if you select any state then there is a lack of commitment. It simply means you havent done proper study and are ready to migrate anywhere. This can be a thought behind selecting a particular state. Further, every state has different requirements and there is fair chance that you dont fall in their criteria. So it is always better to check which state has your occupation on SOL list and then select it. Again, there is no evidence to prove it but its better to be safe than sorry.
> 
> Sent from my XT1068 using Tapatalk


Well, I guess then submitting multiple EOIs isnt the solution then. Surely DIBP and the state have enough technology in their hands to know that the same passport has been used for multiple EOI submissions. Going by this argument, in this scenario, not only do you look like not having any commitment to a state, but also dishonest in declaring your intentions...

how is this better?


----------



## aditya_barca (May 15, 2016)

zooter80 said:


> Well, I guess then submitting multiple EOIs isnt the solution then. Surely DIBP and the state have enough technology in their hands to know that the same passport has been used for multiple EOI submissions. Going by this argument, in this scenario, not only do you look like not having any commitment to a state, but also dishonest in declaring your intentions...
> 
> how is this better?


The unique id is EOI number and it will be different for different EOI done by even same person. So DIBP will treat it as two different cases.

Sent from my XT1068 using Tapatalk


----------



## zooter80 (Jul 14, 2012)

BulletAK said:


> Zooter80, try creating an EOI for 190 and select ANY on state. Let us know when you will receive any nomination from any state. Hope this will clarify your doubt.


that doesn't prove or disprove anything. I may not get nomination for any number of reasons...


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

zooter80 said:


> that doesn't prove or disprove anything. I may not get nomination for any number of reasons...


That is the only way you will realize if you get any nomination request.

Neither you can prove that one will get an invite (these days) by selecting ALL to states.


----------



## zooter80 (Jul 14, 2012)

BulletAK said:


> That is the only way you will realize if you get any nomination request.
> 
> Neither you can prove that one will get an invite (these days) by selecting ALL to states.


Fair enough, so if I am ready for any state, just create 1 EOI for each state?


----------



## lakh (May 10, 2016)

Today any Invites from NSW?


----------



## daussie (Jun 16, 2016)

lakh said:


> Today any Invites from NSW?


Nope


----------



## thotasaimanoj (Apr 27, 2016)

Can someone tell the last time when any "Accountant(General)" with 65+5 points, with competent English got invitation from NSW????


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

PankajPandav said:


> Can anyone tell me what are my chances of getting an invite?
> 
> If I am to get an invite , approx how much time does it take generally?
> 
> ...




I think for you there is a chance. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brian_Tourbillon (Aug 1, 2016)

any invite....?


----------



## qiangwang2505 (Aug 18, 2016)

I guess not yet? I am really sick of waiting in anxiety every friday, how about we play some fun game to get over it?


----------



## aurora.a (Oct 28, 2015)

They often send out invites at the end of business hours, around 4-5:30 pm


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## supernova123 (Apr 5, 2016)

andreyx108b said:


> I think for you there is a chance.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


hi andreyx what are chances for 261313 with 55+5 points with 7 ielts.?

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## andyyangjian (May 1, 2015)

supernova123 said:


> hi andreyx what are chances for 261313 with 55+5 points with 7 ielts.?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


no chance


----------



## supernova123 (Apr 5, 2016)

andyyangjian said:


> no chance


how much points should one have for 261313 ?

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## andyyangjian (May 1, 2015)

supernova123 said:


> how much points should one have for 261313 ?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


60+5 with ielts 7


----------



## ks2121 (Aug 2, 2016)

supernova123 said:


> how much points should one have for 261313 ?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


Even 60+5 are waiting from long time. No invitations only 65+5 getting invites in case of 261313. It's better to improve your score. thanks


----------



## supernova123 (Apr 5, 2016)

ks2121 said:


> Even 60+5 are waiting from long time. No invitations only 65+5 getting invites in case of 261313. It's better to improve your score. thanks


yes I have observed the same .

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## Hafiram (Aug 26, 2016)

*Business Analyst chances 261111*

Hi All,

I have submitted my EOI for NSW with below points break down

Age : 30
Education : 15
English : 10 (PTE : L 69 R 74 S 75 W 73)
State nomination : 5 (hopefully)

I had my positive skill assessment but out of my 7.8 years of experience as Business Analyst, ACS had considered 1.6 years.

How long do you think i have to wait to get the invitation from NSW state?

Thanks


----------



## HannahS (Aug 20, 2016)

Hi, anybody have an idea of the wait for NSW state sponsorship for Accountant General with 65+5 and superior english? Many thanks.


----------



## hari_it_ram (Jun 30, 2013)

Hi All,

I know this is a wrong thread, however I would like to get some info on my VIC state contact that happned today.

I got email from VIC stating I need to give a detailed CV with my roles and responisblites. I just gave one page CV with few details on the every company i worked. Whether I need to included all the projects form all the companies ?

Sorry for posting it here.


----------



## anurag.vashist (Mar 28, 2016)

Hi All,

I have submitted my EOI on 4th June for 261312 category with 60+5 points . When do you think i should be able to get the invite ? 

I am planning to move to Sydney anytime after Feb/March 2017 . I am not sure if it is sufficient time for rest of process left.


----------



## hari_it_ram (Jun 30, 2013)

Admin please delete this as I found VIC thread and posted there.



hari_it_ram said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I know this is a wrong thread, however I would like to get some info on my VIC state contact that happned today.
> 
> ...


----------



## pvermani (Aug 1, 2016)

anyone who is travelling to NSW sooner?


----------



## andyyangjian (May 1, 2015)

no invitations today?


----------



## ridhidureja (Dec 14, 2015)

*NSW State Nomintation*



ks2121 said:


> Even 60+5 are waiting from long time. No invitations only 65+5 getting invites in case of 261313. It's better to improve your score. thanks


Yes right we are waiting for more than 3 months now
with 65 Points.

Last invite to 65 points was in April. I am hoping score of ICT SE comes down to 60 for 189 in next round as it has come to down to 65 for ICT BA.
Regards
Ridhi
ICT SE 261313
65 Points


----------



## davidlk03 (Jul 4, 2016)

Don't think there would be any today as well God what's happening with nsw state..///
It would be coming at this time.. We would be hearing some..


----------



## ridhidureja (Dec 14, 2015)

*NSW State Nomintation*



davidlk03 said:


> Don't think there would be any today as well God what's happening with nsw state..///
> It would be coming at this time.. We would be hearing some..


Hi

I think if invites are not going today then they will be going with 31st Aug 189 round

As they try to send invites also with 189 round

Regards
Ridhi


----------



## kamy58 (Jun 6, 2015)

zooter80 said:


> again, this is just a statement without evidence...show me some proof that each state needs a separate EOI...


Sorry man, it's not without evidence, I have gone through process documents of these states. You read process documents/pages of all the states I mentioned in my post. They have clearly mentioned to use their states only. I can't comment on WA and Tasmania because I haven't gone through their process docs as it's not of interest to me.


----------



## parveen14 (Jul 28, 2016)

* Skills Select Update **

1500 Invitations were issued on 17 August 2016 which includes 1400 under Skilled - Independent (subclass 189) and 100 under Skilled - Regional Provisional (subclass 489).
Great to see over 580 applicants with 60 points got selected compare to high points selection in last round.
==================================================
Accountants with 70 points got selected with applications made until 29 June 2016 7.35 pm.
==================================================
Auditors, Company Secretaries and Corporate Treasurers with 70 points got selected with applications made until 29 June 2016 10.15 am
==================================================
ICT Business and System Analysts with 65 points got selected with applications made until 21 February 2016 9.53 pm
==================================================
Software and Applications Programmers with 65 points got selected with applications made 27 June 2016 12.24 pm
==================================================
Other Engineering Professionals with 60 points got selected with applications made until 21 July 2016 9.26 pm
==================================================
Computer Network Professionals with 60 points got selected with applications made until 21 July 2016 4.19 pm
==================================================
Points scores and the visa dates of effect cut off for the below occupations in the 17 August 2016 invitation round.
Due to high levels of demand, and in keeping with previous years, the below occupation groups will be subject to pro rata arrangements to ensure availability of invitations across the programme year. SkillSelect first allocates available places to Skilled – Independent visas (subclass 189) and then remaining to Skilled – Regional (Provisional) visas (subclass 489). If all places are taken up by subclass 189 visas then there will be no invitations issued for subclass 489 visas in these occupations.
- Accountants
- Auditors, Company Secretaries and Corporate Treasurers
- ICT Business and System Analysts
- Software and Applications Programmers
- Other Engineering Professionals
- Computer Network Professionals


----------



## ks2121 (Aug 2, 2016)

ridhidureja said:


> Hi
> 
> I think if invites are not going today then they will be going with 31st Aug 189 round
> 
> ...



I am losing hope to get invitation from NSW as they are very slow in their process and they have only invited approx 40 in number from 261313 with 65 +5. I hope on 31st ACT will open up the invitations for 261313 so that we have a choice. otherwise I need to improve English score and get it done with 189.


Thanks


----------



## andyyangjian (May 1, 2015)

wait for next week.........


----------



## ajay23888 (Dec 27, 2015)

What are the chances with the below point breakup as per signature for 190?
Applied EOI of NSW : 2nd August 2016 (60+5)


----------



## Zdr2136 (Aug 26, 2016)

Hi everyone!

Can anyone tell me what are the chances of receiving an invitation from NSW with 55 + 5 points and all 7 on Ielts?

My occupation is Internal Auditor - 221214

Thanks


----------



## pankajkanani1 (Aug 26, 2016)

*State Nomination*



BAT7722 said:


> Forgive me i mixed up the quota thing with accountants' limit



Sorry if i am asking a stupid question but how do you get nominated by a State or territory in Australia?

I am planning to Apply for Subclass 190 or 489 , and i am not too sure whether to count 5 points for the nomination or not ?

please help

Thanks

Pankaj


----------



## qldnomi (Aug 16, 2016)

Got Queensland nomination today. So I withdrawal EOI for NSW. Wish you best of luck.

Code: 261313, points 60+5


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

Zdr2136 said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> Can anyone tell me what are the chances of receiving an invitation from NSW with 55 + 5 points and all 7 on Ielts?
> 
> ...


When did you file your EOI?

I have filed mine on June 12, 2016 with 60+5 points. There is a huge backlog of 65+ pointers and even 70.


----------



## magica5 (Aug 26, 2016)

*Advice on NSW Nomination?*

Hi guys,

Long time reader, first time writer... I want to share my current situation with you guys and get your input on my application. Currently, I have lodged my EOI as at 4th April 2016 under the profession 221214 - Internal Auditor (Pro-Rata) - with a perfect PT English scores of 9's. As such my scores are as follows:

(1) Because of my age my current score for the Subclass 189 Application it is 65
(2) Under the Subclass 190 (NSW) Application it is 70

I WAS up only until recently a Risk Consultant with one of the Big 4 Melbourne, but had to take a leave of absence to resolve my visa issue of my old visa not bridging into my planned PR due to quota constraints in FY2015. My employer expects my return in February 2017, as such I am basically putting my life on hold praying for an invitation to move me along. My home, job and life are all still in Melbourne, i literally packed my bags just to resolve this issue.

For those veterans and experts on this forum, what do you think my chances are to make it back in time? I'm starting to get worried, though my Immigration Agents tell me not to, my career is a little on the line and my life a little on hold. Any feedback will be of great help, thank you.

Kind Regards,
Worried Internal Auditor


----------



## Zdr2136 (Aug 26, 2016)

Hi Bullet, I filled out my application on 19 June. I had a consultation with an agent half a year ago and I was assured that there is a great chance of obtaining nomination with 55 pts as long as there are all 7 in English. The explanation was that our occupation is far less common than external auditor or accountant. I would like to emphisize that I didn't paid to the agent to fill out application for me but only consultation, and she seamed quite honest. If there is no chance to receive invitation with this score my only option would be to increase my points in Ielts for which I would need to keep my score in W, L, and R module and increase from 7,5 to 8 in speaking. Having in mind that Vetassess deduces one year of work experience as a prerequisite I cannot wait to gain 5 pts for the same, because I would loose the points on years (currently am 31 and have two years of work experience - Vetassess would count onr year for points)


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

Zdr2136 said:


> Hi Bullet, I filled out my application on 19 June. I had a consultation with an agent half a year ago and I was assured that there is a great chance of obtaining nomination with 55 pts as long as there are all 7 in English. The explanation was that our occupation is far less common than external auditor or accountant. I would like to emphisize that I didn't paid to the agent to fill out application for me but only consultation, and she seamed quite honest. If there is no chance to receive invitation with this score my only option would be to increase my points in Ielts for which I would need to keep my score in W, L, and R module and increase from 7,5 to 8 in speaking. Having in mind that Vetassess deduces one year of work experience as a prerequisite I cannot wait to gain 5 pts for the same, because I would loose the points on years (currently am 31 and have two years of work experience - Vetassess would count onr year for points)


It is better if you can increase your scores as I see no hope from NSW from now. Maybe till year end something happens but for now everyone is waiting including 65+ pointers.


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

magica5 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Long time reader, first time writer... I want to share my current situation with you guys and get your input on my application. Currently, I have lodged my EOI as at 4th April 2016 under the profession 221214 - Internal Auditor (Pro-Rata) - with a perfect PT English scores of 9's. As such my scores are as follows:
> 
> ...


As per records, you might get an invite by September end or october because as per the 17th Aug round, the cutoff points have been moved from May 27 till June 29, 70 points. That means, hopefully, 70 pointers can get cleared by Aug 31st round or September 1st round. Next comes the queue for 65 pointers and you might get it in 2-3 rounds afterwards.


----------



## Zdr2136 (Aug 26, 2016)

BulletAK said:


> Zdr2136 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Bullet, I filled out my application on 19 June. I had a consultation with an agent half a year ago and I was assured that there is a great chance of obtaining nomination with 55 pts as long as there are all 7 in English. The explanation was that our occupation is far less common than external auditor or accountant. I would like to emphisize that I didn't paid to the agent to fill out application for me but only consultation, and she seamed quite honest. If there is no chance to receive invitation with this score my only option would be to increase my points in Ielts for which I would need to keep my score in W, L, and R module and increase from 7,5 to 8 in speaking. Having in mind that Vetassess deduces one year of work experience as a prerequisite I cannot wait to gain 5 pts for the same, because I would loose the points on years (currently am 31 and have two years of work experience - Vetassess would count onr year for points)
> ...


The problem was definitely created by moving Auditors to prorata occupations. Now there are many who are willing to get 190 instead of waiting for 189. At the moment I have other plans, preparing for CIA exam. If shown necessary I would try IELTs for next financial year.
Good luck to you and post us as soon as you get 190 invitation, I am sure that you will get it.
Regards


----------



## Sajid1985 (Aug 18, 2016)

BulletAK said:


> magica5 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi guys,
> ...


Hi bullet
I am getting a bit confused here. When he say 65+ 5, wouldn't it be considered as 70 point for 189? I lodged for external auditor last year sept 60+5, would'nt i will be considered as 65? If u know wot i mean. And what u think my chances are?
And one more thing, it says cutoff date is 29 june for auditors, is that mean somebody submit eoi on 29 june? If yes, how? Because they were not taking eoi for auditors until 31 june. Is it? Where am i getting wrong? Can anyone clear?


----------



## magica5 (Aug 26, 2016)

Sajid1985 said:


> Hi bullet
> I am getting a bit confused here. When he say 65+ 5, wouldn't it be considered as 70 point for 189? I lodged for external auditor last year sept 60+5, would'nt i will be considered as 65? If u know wot i mean. And what u think my chances are?
> And one more thing, it says cutoff date is 29 june for auditors, is that mean somebody submit eoi on 29 june? If yes, how? Because they were not taking eoi for auditors until 31 june. Is it? Where am i getting wrong? Can anyone clear?


Hey Bullet,

Thanks for the reply! Yeah I think I know what you're getting at... are there that many 70 pointers to clear for Internal Audit? I was kind of expecting a lower turnout, and how does this affect the 190? I guess I'm really asking what are the chances of me returning by February 2017? 

Sorry for all the questions, gosh i feel completely lost with these things at times.


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

Sajid1985 said:


> Hi bullet
> I am getting a bit confused here. When he say 65+ 5, wouldn't it be considered as 70 point for 189? I lodged for external auditor last year sept 60+5, would'nt i will be considered as 65? If u know wot i mean. And what u think my chances are?
> And one more thing, it says cutoff date is 29 june for auditors, is that mean somebody submit eoi on 29 june? If yes, how? Because they were not taking eoi for auditors until 31 june. Is it? Where am i getting wrong? Can anyone clear?


As for 65+5 it will be 70 but that 5 points you get from the state and you can only be selected for 190 not for 189. 

As for the cuttoff date of June 29, the date is the EOI Date of Effect not the invitation round dates.


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

magica5 said:


> Hey Bullet,
> 
> Thanks for the reply! Yeah I think I know what you're getting at... are there that many 70 pointers to clear for Internal Audit? I was kind of expecting a lower turnout, and how does this affect the 190? I guess I'm really asking what are the chances of me returning by February 2017?
> 
> Sorry for all the questions, gosh i feel completely lost with these things at times.


The problem for 190 is, NSW is quite slow in nominating as per the current trend. So one cannot predict any invitation time required from NSW.


----------



## daussie (Jun 16, 2016)

Heard an expert saying they accelerate from Nov onwards.


----------



## Anbagdi (Jun 3, 2016)

BulletAK said:


> When did you file your EOI?
> 
> I have filed mine on June 12, 2016 with 60+5 points. There is a huge backlog of 65+ pointers and even 70.


I am available in same bucket. I had updated my EOI on 27th June with 60 + 5 and waiting for the NSW sponsorship.


----------



## daussie (Jun 16, 2016)

Anbagdi said:


> I am available in same bucket. I had updated my EOI on 27th June with 60 + 5 and waiting for the NSW sponsorship.


Yesterday they did not send invitations. If they hold to follo 189 invitation rounds, actually it is better since 189 shall clear higher pointers first. But the NSW has not specified the anual count for this financial year unfortunately; last year they had mentioned unfront 4000.


----------



## bony (Jun 27, 2016)

since we don't see any nsw nominations the anxiety and hope are peaking .
all sorts of guesses and options spurt out . like it would be better if we also see the 31 aug round ....but actually it is very nerve wracking to see no nsw nomination till now .
Rather it seems every sate is holding on to invites except may be SA ( approx same invites as of last year.).
we don't have any option except to wait and watch in enthusiasm , hope & may be pain for some.

all the best friends.


----------



## CQNSW190 (Aug 27, 2016)

Hi Everyone!

I was wondering if someone could provide me with some advice. 

About a month ago I submitted an EOI for a NSW 190, I am a secondary school teacher with 60 points towards my application. Haven't heard anything from my EOI and starting to get worried. Is this normal?

Currently living in NSW but on a WHV visa that expires soon so getting very anxious so any advice would be HUGELY appreciated!

Thanks,
Conor


----------



## Hygienist2016 (Aug 21, 2016)

Hi all 
I submitted my EOI for NSW visa sc190 on May 11th I have 55 points without state sponsership What are my chances for getting invited?! Does anyone know what is the score for dental hygienists who have already been invited?! Age: 31 (30 points) Education: MSc (15 points) Experience: 2 years (0 points) "vet-assess deducted 5 years prior to the MSc degree" Language: 7.5 Ielts (10 points) State sponsorship: 5 points


----------



## FFacs (Jul 6, 2016)

CQNSW190 said:


> Hi Everyone!
> 
> I was wondering if someone could provide me with some advice.
> 
> ...


Hi Conor. I think they're fairly unpredictable on when they select. If you have decent experience and superior English that will put you on the top of the pile i understand. If you have 60 points without sponsorship why don't you go for 189?


----------



## FFacs (Jul 6, 2016)

Hygienist2016 said:


> Hi all
> I submitted my EOI for NSW visa sc190 on May 11th I have 55 points without state sponsership What are my chances for getting invited?! Does anyone know what is the score for dental hygienists who have already been invited?! Age: 31 (30 points) Education: MSc (15 points) Experience: 2 years (0 points) "vet-assess deducted 5 years prior to the MSc degree" Language: 7.5 Ielts (10 points) State sponsorship: 5 points


I would advise hitting 8 on IELTS.

State invites appear more discretionary, and they take into account experience and English level for NSW.


----------



## vinodn007 (Nov 25, 2015)

Anyone here who got nominated for ict project manager this year by nsw. 

Sent from my SM-A500G using Tapatalk


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

vinodn007 said:


> Anyone here who got nominated for ict project manager this year by nsw.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A500G using Tapatalk


As far as I know ICT PM is not open for NSW. It is available only for VIC and SA


----------



## CQNSW190 (Aug 27, 2016)

FFacs said:


> Hi Conor. I think they're fairly unpredictable on when they select. If you have decent experience and superior English that will put you on the top of the pile i understand. If you have 60 points without sponsorship why don't you go for 189?


Hey!

Sorry I forgot to mention that that's 55 +5 with state sponsorship, got 9, 9, 9 , 7 with IELTS which was very frustrating as it's just left me short!

I was hoping that I could squeeze through with what I've got but it doesn't look like there's many invitations coming out?


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

CQNSW190 said:


> Hey!
> 
> Sorry I forgot to mention that that's 55 +5 with state sponsorship, got 9, 9, 9 , 7 with IELTS which was very frustrating as it's just left me short!
> 
> I was hoping that I could squeeze through with what I've got but it doesn't look like there's many invitations coming out?


Ooohh the 7 Must have hurt bad.. Give one more try if you can.. you will be able to get through it.


----------



## daussie (Jun 16, 2016)

Any guess when will NSW send invitations again. Coming week after Wednesday a possibility?


----------



## USI (Jan 18, 2016)

*Request*



qldnomi said:


> Got Queensland nomination today. So I withdrawal EOI for NSW. Wish you best of luck.
> 
> Code: 261313, points 60+5


Buddy, are you onshore? I've read somewhere that, QLD wasn't sending any nominations for applicants currently residing out of Australia. Please confirm your details for the benefit of others. Also if you could let us know your points break up, along with dates please? Thanks!


----------



## KennyP (Jul 20, 2016)

Hello,

Anyone who knows someone who got NSW SS (55+5) for Industrial Engineers?
Thanks.


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

KennyP said:


> Hello,
> 
> Anyone who knows someone who got NSW SS (55+5) for Industrial Engineers?
> Thanks.


55+5 for NSW none that I am aware of. None listed on the tracker as well.. one applicant is available whose doe is 10/03/2016 still waiting for the nomination.


----------



## JaslynJ (Aug 23, 2016)

magica5 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Long time reader, first time writer... I want to share my current situation with you guys and get your input on my application. Currently, I have lodged my EOI as at 4th April 2016 under the profession 221214 - Internal Auditor (Pro-Rata) - with a perfect PT English scores of 9's. As such my scores are as follows:
> 
> ...


Will you be allowed to work in Melbourne with visa 190? 

My situation is very similar to yours; my home, job and life are all in Melbourne, leaving for NSW sounds very depressing.


----------



## pipebritop (Sep 6, 2015)

vikaschandra said:


> 55+5 for NSW none that I am aware of. None listed on the tracker as well.. one applicant is available whose doe is 10/03/2016 still waiting for the nomination.


That is right. I'm still waiting and actually I'm preparing for the PTE to get 79+. I don't see a clear option with 55+5

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## vinodn007 (Nov 25, 2015)

Can anyone help with how to apply for nsw stream 2 occupations.is it the eoi with nsw selected or any other procedure.

Sent from my SM-A500G using Tapatalk


----------



## gsferrari (Jun 11, 2016)

EOI submitted : 14/06/16
Points : 70 + 5
English : Superior
Nominated Occupation : ICT Sales Rep (225213)

Still waiting


----------



## 65Points! (Apr 18, 2016)

Zdr2136 said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> Can anyone tell me what are the chances of receiving an invitation from NSW with 55 + 5 points and all 7 on Ielts?
> 
> ...





magica5 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Long time reader, first time writer... I want to share my current situation with you guys and get your input on my application. Currently, I have lodged my EOI as at 4th April 2016 under the profession 221214 - Internal Auditor (Pro-Rata) - with a perfect PT English scores of 9's. As such my scores are as follows:
> 
> ...


I'll like to assume Internal Auditor moves alongside Ex. Auditor and Accountants for SC189, if yes, then the cut-offs for SC189 are 70 points, and quite unlikely to drop anytime soon, if not and Internal Auditor is independent of Ex. Auditor and Accountants then I have no information on the cut-offs.

For SC190 again if Internal Auditor moves alongside Ex. Auditor and Accountants, then the cut-offs at the moment are 70+5, and quite likely to drop to 65+5 in the next few rounds, may be by this year end, but if Internal Auditor is again independent of Ex. Auditor and Accountants, then I'm not aware.

If what I am suggesting is right, that Internal Auditor moves alongside Ex. Auditor and Accountants, then Zdr2136 please increase your points, and nothing less than 65+5 and magica5 should have an invite by possibly year end.



Sajid1985 said:


> Hi bullet
> I am getting a bit confused here. When he say 65+ 5, wouldn't it be considered as 70 point for 189? I lodged for external auditor last year sept 60+5, would'nt i will be considered as 65? If u know wot i mean. And what u think my chances are?
> And one more thing, it says cutoff date is 29 june for auditors, is that mean somebody submit eoi on 29 june? If yes, how? Because they were not taking eoi for auditors until 31 june. Is it? Where am i getting wrong? Can anyone clear?


Increase your points by another 5 points at least and even if someone has 65+5 but not superior English the chances of invite aren't that high and with 60+5 the chances are zilch for NSW.

189 and 190 are independent of each other, 60+5 in SC190 does not translate into 65 for SC189, but remains 60, and the way the cut-offs are going on this year, to get an invite even with 65points for 189 seems a near impossible this FY.


----------



## magica5 (Aug 26, 2016)

Regarding the grouping of internal and external auditors... not sure if you can group them together as they have very different approval criteria in terms of qualification and work experience 

I don't think you can pass off external audit work as internal and vice versa, it's pretty different. Anyone have thoughts on this?


----------



## Naga1985 (Jun 12, 2016)

I looked at the closed group of NSW EOI invites from Jan 2015 onwards. 2613 code applicants with 60 points were invited starting from October 15th onwards. 65 pointers were completed by that time. Only few guys took advantage of PTE last year and majority stuck to IELTS . I'm thinking the same trend continues this year too. Who ever launched EOi till July end with 60 points under 2613** codes will get a direct invite 189 or will get 60+5 nsw state nomination by October end. Does anyone think differently?


----------



## daussie (Jun 16, 2016)

Naga1985 said:


> I looked at the closed group of NSW EOI invites from Jan 2015 onwards. 2613 code applicants with 60 points were invited starting from October 15th onwards. 65 pointers were completed by that time. Only few guys took advantage of PTE last year and majority stuck to IELTS . I'm thinking the same trend continues this year too. Who ever launched EOi till July end with 60 points under 2613** codes will get a direct invite 189 or will get 60+5 nsw state nomination by October end. Does anyone think differently?


 I was having the same view.


----------



## parveen14 (Jul 28, 2016)

Update on latest invitation round for IT applicants,

ANZSCO group 2613 – Analyst programmer, Developer programmer and Software engineer got invitation with 65 points till EOIs lodged on 04/08/2016.
So that's great to see if you have 65 points, you would get invitation for visa application in matter of weeks.
Top tips to increase the numbers,
- Try to get 7 each in IELTS or 65 in PTE to get 10 points
- Study in Regional area for extra 5 points
- Claim 5 points for partner if both of your occupations are in same list and have full skills assessment.
- Utilized your entire IT experiance to get more points ( you can use during study experiance as well )
It may be getting more competitive with high points but applicants with extra points are not required to wait for long time for their invitation and ideally it serves the purpose of attracting skilled migrants or students with high English skills or experience.


----------



## aditya_barca (May 15, 2016)

Any guesses on folks with 55 points, application programmer. I have proficient English. Is it wise to wait at this score?

Sent from my XT1068 using Tapatalk


----------



## parveen14 (Jul 28, 2016)

aditya_barca said:


> Any guesses on folks with 55 points, application programmer. I have proficient English. Is it wise to wait at this score?
> 
> Sent from my XT1068 using Tapatalk


Its not good idea to wait, Try to improve your score OR you can try for some other states


----------



## anurag.vashist (Mar 28, 2016)

i wish this is true. I am waiting for an invite since June 16


----------



## pipebritop (Sep 6, 2015)

parveen14 said:


> Update on latest invitation round for IT applicants,
> 
> ANZSCO group 2613 – Analyst programmer, Developer programmer and Software engineer got invitation with 65 points till EOIs lodged on 04/08/2016.
> So that's great to see if you have 65 points, you would get invitation for visa application in matter of weeks.
> ...


But the experience should only be awarded if is obtained after graduation date, isn't it?

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## OZCallingUs (Jul 24, 2016)

Nobody with the below profile got invited from NSW?

Points - 55+5
English - Proficient - 10 points
code - 261313


----------



## parveen14 (Jul 28, 2016)

pipebritop said:


> But the experience should only be awarded if is obtained after graduation date, isn't it?
> 
> Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


Yes


----------



## pipebritop (Sep 6, 2015)

parveen14 said:


> Yes


So, how do you say that applicants should use during study experience?

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## parveen14 (Jul 28, 2016)

pipebritop said:


> So, how do you say that applicants should use during study experience?
> 
> Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


In IT if your study is relevant to your occupation then you can ask them to count that experience as well ( Rest you can check on ACS site )


----------



## bonkers911 (Aug 29, 2016)

Hello all, 
I have a query, I wrote my ielts exam and this is the result. L-8.5, R-8, W-7.5, S-7, I am expecting my CDR's assessment in the next week. However my points are accumulating as these:
Age: 30 points
Education: 15 points
English: 10 points

I am a mechanical engineer who graduated in 2014 so I don't have a work experience of 3 years to qualify for 5 points. 

Can someone please suggest which state should I submit my EOI for and is there any chance of me getting nominated by any state?

Or should I just wait for myself to complete 3 years of my work experience. 
Thank you for your time and attention.


----------



## Naga1985 (Jun 12, 2016)

OZCallingUs said:


> Nobody with the below profile got invited from NSW?
> 
> Points - 55+5
> English - Proficient - 10 points
> code - 261313


The wait is even longer. If EOI is submitted in March or April they were invited somewhere close to December end . This was as per last year invite . This year I think the competition is definitely increased and you can expect the invite by Jan maybe. I know it is not easy to score all 79+ in PTE , but if possible that is a good option. For me it is next to impossible to get 79+ in each section of PTE .


----------



## pr2b (Jul 24, 2013)

When was the last time someone got invited by NSW with

Points : 60 + 5
English : 20
Code : 2613

and what does the trend suggest, if we start the process now, how much time it would take?


----------



## Zdr2136 (Aug 26, 2016)

Yes Magica, you are completely right, assessment criteria is totally different for Internal and External Auditors. External auditors are in the same group as accountants and are assessed by the same body. On the other hand, Internal Auditors are evaluated bu Vetassess. Internal Auditors are preferably with academic accounting background but not necessarily (business administration is acceptable as well) whilst external and accountants must have accounting degree. Internal Auditors must have at least one year of work experience to pass evaulation so that first year is not counted for points while no experience is needed for accountants and external auditors to be assessed as such. Unfortunately for us internal auditors we are grouped with external for 189. Fortunately though, it is separate occupation for 190 NSW. 
Hopefully, NSW will not be so fast in sending invitations, and high pointers who applied for both 189 and 190 will be cleared, leaving enough space for people with lower points.


----------



## Zdr2136 (Aug 26, 2016)

One with accounting degree working in internal audit for a year can pass both evaulation for external an internal auditor but work experience is not transferable. So one cannot claim the sam number of points by for both occupations by working only in internal audit or vice versa by working in external audit. The jobs of internal and external auditor are quite different.


----------



## JaslynJ (Aug 23, 2016)

pr2b said:


> When was the last time someone got invited by NSW with
> 
> Points : 60 + 5
> English : 20
> ...


Those submitted their EOI in the early April.


----------



## ashokkumar3363 (Aug 30, 2016)

I have submitted EOI on july 17th with 55+5 total of 60 points 

When can i expect invite . Please advise 

Sent from my ASUS_T00J using Tapatalk


----------



## ashokkumar3363 (Aug 30, 2016)

For System Analyst anzco code 2611112

Sent from my ASUS_T00J using Tapatalk


----------



## Toshee (Aug 24, 2015)

parveen14 said:


> Update on latest invitation round for IT applicants,
> 
> ANZSCO group 2613 – Analyst programmer, Developer programmer and Software engineer got invitation with 65 points till EOIs lodged on 04/08/2016.
> So that's great to see if you have 65 points, you would get invitation for visa application in matter of weeks.
> ...


Is it(60+ 5) or( 65+ 5) ?


----------



## ricky7 (Aug 21, 2016)

Hi all 
I submitted my EOI for NSW visa sc190 on May 17th I have 55 points without state sponsership What are my chances for getting invited?! Does anyone know what is the score for dental techinician who have already been invited?! Age: 31 (30 points) Education: australian diploma (10 points) Experience: in australia 3 years (10 points) australian study 5 , State sponsorship: 5 points.


----------



## pr2b (Jul 24, 2013)

JaslynJ said:


> Those submitted their EOI in the early April.


Did you apply different EOI for 189 and 190? If so, did you use same email id to create two different EOIs?


----------



## ridhidureja (Dec 14, 2015)

*NSW State Nomintation*



daussie said:


> I was having the same view.


Hi

I did analysis of data of 2613 skill code in immi tracker. There are about 100 applicants in immi tracker with 65 points. My guess is there may be 130 more who have not published there details in immi tracker for EOI 189. So my guess is in tomorrows EOI 189 round 65 pointers will get completed. and in September first round or second score should be 60 for 2613 skill code.

Appreciate your comments 

Regards
Ridhi
ICT SE 261313
EOi 189 60
EOi 190 65
Invite?


----------



## expattr (Aug 10, 2014)

Hi Everybody , 
I got an invitatation to appply for NSW Nomination , today I applied. How many days does it take to get an state nomination ?


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

expattr said:


> Hi Everybody ,
> 
> I got an invitatation to appply for NSW Nomination , today I applied. How many days does it take to get an state nomination ?




Use the stats available bro


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ridhidureja (Dec 14, 2015)

*NSW State Nomintation*



expattr said:


> Hi Everybody ,
> I got an invitatation to appply for NSW Nomination , today I applied. How many days does it take to get an state nomination ?


Hi

What is your skill and what is your score



Regards
Ridhi


----------



## ridhidureja (Dec 14, 2015)

ridhidureja said:


> Hi
> 
> What is your skill and what is your score
> 
> ...



Hi All

I have one question regarding 190 NSW invite. NSW 190 invite is purely based on points or do they also check if currently you are working or not?


If you are not working at present will it impact invite chances even if you have points


As my friend has 65 points including invite points but he is not working at present and searching for new job

Kindly advice it will help my friend

Regards
Ridhi


----------



## bvinayb (Aug 1, 2016)

Hi Guys,

Need some expert advice on the following

Points : 65 (including State sponsorship) (60 + 5)
Anezco : 261312 (Developer Programmer)
IELTS: L/R/W/S: 8.5/8.5/7/8 

I have applied for VIC last month and waiting for the outcome. Can I still apply for NSW? Please note that in the VIC application I have mentioned that I haven't applied to any other state - which is true. 

But to increase my chances I wish to file a separate EOI for NSW. Is that ok?


Thanks


----------



## m.nave (Feb 24, 2016)

How does it gonna affect if someone has submitted different EOI's with same email id.
Curious to find out bc's I have submitted with same email.

Thanks


----------



## jatinders (Sep 25, 2015)

ridhidureja said:


> Hi
> 
> I did analysis of data of 2613 skill code in immi tracker. There are about 100 applicants in immi tracker with 65 points. My guess is there may be 130 more who have not published there details in immi tracker for EOI 189. So my guess is in tomorrows EOI 189 round 65 pointers will get completed. and in September first round or second score should be 60 for 2613 skill code.
> 
> ...




Hi,

Even I hope that the cut off score will come down to 60+5 soon.
But we also need to consider those 65 + 5 pointers who will join this queue above 60 + 5 pointers until next round.
Anyway lets hope for the best. :fingerscrossed:
Some sort of picture will be cleared by tomorrow.

Regards,
Jatin


----------



## Naveenk14 (Mar 4, 2016)

Any one got invitation from nsw under ICT business analyst?


----------



## Naveenk14 (Mar 4, 2016)

How much points u had and your occupation please ?


----------



## bonkers911 (Aug 29, 2016)

Did you get an invite?


----------



## andyyangjian (May 1, 2015)

no 189 issued today, another joke by DIBP


----------



## daussie (Jun 16, 2016)

andyyangjian said:


> no 189 issued today, another joke by DIBP


Exactly. DIBP should not give this much of false hopes seriously.


----------



## Brian_Tourbillon (Aug 1, 2016)

any expert pls advise whether NSW treat 233214 - structural engineer and 233211-Civil engineer in the same 2332 code or separately. I mean do they consider structural engineer and civil engineer is the same occupation when evaluate EOI?
thank you.


----------



## andyyangjian (May 1, 2015)

Brian_Tourbillon said:


> any expert pls advise whether NSW treat 233214 - structural engineer and 233211-Civil engineer in the same 2332 code or separately. I mean do they consider structural engineer and civil engineer is the same occupation when evaluate EOI?
> thank you.


they do, 233214/15 can get invitation very soon


----------



## Brian_Tourbillon (Aug 1, 2016)

Hi andyyangjian,
meaning to say they treat differently for civil and structural engineer? and is this possible to provide the information source pls?
thanks for your reply.


andyyangjian said:


> they do, 233214/15 can get invitation very soon


----------



## BAT7722 (Mar 20, 2016)

andyyangjian said:


> no 189 issued today, another joke by DIBP




OMG why again??!!!!


----------



## Owami2 (Jul 27, 2016)

Hi guys, there has been an update on anotjer thread..someone received an email from DIBP stating that there will be an invitation round today 01/09/2016 (for 189) since they didnt send invitations on 31/08/2016. I hope NSW will then invite this Friday


----------



## bony (Jun 27, 2016)

*invite dates*

hope , hope & hopes .


:juggle::confused2::spit::fingerscrossed:


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

TeAna said:


> I just received an email from [email protected] saying about the same thing,and I quote:
> 
> "Thank you for your enquiry.
> 
> ...


Hopes...


----------



## andyyangjian (May 1, 2015)

Brian_Tourbillon said:


> Hi andyyangjian,
> meaning to say they treat differently for civil and structural engineer? and is this possible to provide the information source pls?
> thanks for your reply.


real cases, even in June there was a structural engineer got invitation


----------



## magica5 (Aug 26, 2016)

BulletAK said:


> Hopes...


haha oh god yeah, hoping this comes through soon  cmon 65+5 pointers!


----------



## ridhidureja (Dec 14, 2015)

*NSW State Nomintation*



magica5 said:


> haha oh god yeah, hoping this comes through soon  cmon 65+5 pointers!


Hi All

Any invites by NSW today. 

Any 261313 Software Engineer with 65 Points got invited in this week?

Regards
Ridhi


----------



## emboon (Feb 2, 2016)

Maybe NSW is also experiencing technical glitch? which is why they haven't sent invitations this month.


----------



## bvinayb (Aug 1, 2016)

emboon said:


> Maybe NSW is also experiencing technical glitch? which is why they haven't sent invitations this month.


Usually how long does it take to get a reply from NSW?

Thanks.


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

emboon said:


> Maybe NSW is also experiencing technical glitch? which is why they haven't sent invitations this month.


NSW did send invites on 18 AUG. How many not sure but as per immitracker thr 3 people who confirmed abt receiving invites.


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

bvinayb said:


> Usually how long does it take to get a reply from NSW?
> 
> Thanks.


There is no timeline for NSW. They send invites as in when required.


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

ridhidureja said:


> Hi All
> 
> Any invites by NSW today.
> 
> ...


none so far.


----------



## andyyangjian (May 1, 2015)

DIBP will send 189 tonight, then maybe we can expect good news on friday, since backlog cleared & invitations sent out on 18/08 will meet 2 week reply deadline date on 1/9


----------



## ridhidureja (Dec 14, 2015)

*NSW State Nomintation*



andyyangjian said:


> DIBP will send 189 tonight, then maybe we can expect good news on friday, since backlog cleared & invitations sent out on 18/08 will meet 2 week reply deadline date on 1/9


Why NSW has become so selective. last year in month they were sending 500-600 invitations. This time they are sending 38, I dont know how many in this month

Regards
Ridhi


----------



## Lady$Bird (Sep 25, 2015)

ridhidureja said:


> Why NSW has become so selective. last year in month they were sending 500-600 invitations. This time they are sending 38, I dont know how many in this month
> 
> Regards
> Ridhi


Not just NSW, the entire process is slow this year. Last year by August, they cleared all the 70 & 65 pointers and invited 60 pointers till April for 2613. This year, even by the end of August, 65 pointers are yet to be cleared. God knows if/when they invite 60 pointers.


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

andyyangjian said:


> DIBP will send 189 tonight, then maybe we can expect good news on friday, since backlog cleared & invitations sent out on 18/08 will meet 2 week reply deadline date on 1/9


Hopefully the final round for Aug 31 (rescheduled to 1 Sept) has some impact on 190 SS. NSW hasnt really invited in big numbers.


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

ridhidureja said:


> Why NSW has become so selective. last year in month they were sending 500-600 invitations. This time they are sending 38, I dont know how many in this month
> 
> Regards
> Ridhi


Ideally that was the trend but if you see the number of applications became double so the trend isnt working like of last year. Well Sept is right around the corner and hope this Sept month make some difference to all who are waiting for NSW invite.


----------



## bvinayb (Aug 1, 2016)

bvinayb said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Need some expert advice on the following
> 
> ...


Hi Guys,
Any advice on the above please? As don't see hope for 60 points till next 2-3 months - applied on 30/july/2016


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

bvinayb said:


> Hi Guys,
> Any advice on the above please? As don't see hope for 60 points till next 2-3 months - applied on 30/july/2016


Hey Vinay you can go ahead and apply for new EOI for NSW. Its fine to go ahead to create a new EOI. WHen you create this new EOI make sure you select specifically NSW instead of any state option under 190 SS.

You are similar to mine (60+5 - 261111) so you can expect an invite from SS rather than waiting for 189 Visa.


----------



## bvinayb (Aug 1, 2016)

aussiedream87 said:


> Hey Vinay you can go ahead and apply for new EOI for NSW. Its fine to go ahead to create a new EOI. WHen you create this new EOI make sure you select specifically NSW instead of any state option under 190 SS.
> 
> You are similar to mine (60+5 - 261111) so you can expect an invite from SS rather than waiting for 189 Visa.


Thanks for your reply. I have applied for Victoria already do you think I have to notify them that I am also submitting an EOI for NSW as in their form There was a section where they asked me Have I applied to any other state which I have replied as NO.

Thanks.


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

bvinayb said:


> Thanks for your reply. I have applied for Victoria already do you think I have to notify them that I am also submitting an EOI for NSW as in their form There was a section where they asked me Have I applied to any other state which I have replied as NO.
> 
> Thanks.


Im really not sure where is this u mentioned NO as I havent applied for VIC. You can apply for NSW and inform VIC on the same once you apply


----------



## bvinayb (Aug 1, 2016)

aussiedream87 said:


> Im really not sure where is this u mentioned NO as I havent applied for VIC. You can apply for NSW and inform VIC on the same once you apply


Ah ok - There is separate form for VIC which we have to fill in through liveinvictoria site. In that form they ask you if we had applied for any other state.

I will try to scan for more info if someone had similar case and try to submit another EOI today.

Thanks.


----------



## Hasib_BD (Jul 3, 2016)

Hi! I would like to know if there has been any change to the "Two year Australian study requirement" provisions recently. From one of the websites I came to know that the previous rule of 92 weeks study has changed in terms of exemptions given for recognition of prior learning. I have completed my Master of Professional Accounting from the University of Sydney with course CRICOS 077337E which is registered for 104 weeks. I got exemptions for 3 courses (18 credit points) for studies undertaken overseas. Now, can I claim 5 points for two years Australian study in my EOI? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Raj_imp (Aug 31, 2016)

jahanzeb84 said:


> I think you are right :confused2:


Hi,
Please advise if anybody has received NSW invitation in Software Engineer recently and how long it will take to get an invitation after submitting EOI.


----------



## manisesetty_pr (Jan 19, 2016)

*60+5 state spons' NSW*



Naga1985 said:


> I looked at the closed group of NSW EOI invites from Jan 2015 onwards. 2613 code applicants with 60 points were invited starting from October 15th onwards. 65 pointers were completed by that time. Only few guys took advantage of PTE last year and majority stuck to IELTS . I'm thinking the same trend continues this year too. Who ever launched EOi till July end with 60 points under 2613** codes will get a direct invite 189 or will get 60+5 nsw state nomination by October end. Does anyone think differently?


Hi,
This is similar to my case, i have submitted EOI 31-080-2016 with 60+5 (NSW State sponsor). By next June 2017 my age will cross 33, so my points reduced to 55+5. Can i hope that will i get invitation before that?

English - Competent (PTE).
Professional Exp - 10 years
ACS Code - 261312 - Developer Programmer.

Please suggest me do i need to go with Tasmania or stay with NSW to get early invitation.


----------



## Raj_imp (Aug 31, 2016)

do we have any advantage in getting the NSW SS invitation if we have 4+ years of experience in Australia


----------



## manisesetty_pr (Jan 19, 2016)

Raj_imp said:


> do we have any advantage in getting the NSW SS invitation if we have 4+ years of experience in Australia


Sorry for not mentioned you that i have full experience in India only.


----------



## Go Go ckh (Aug 31, 2016)

*55+5 Quantity Surveyor*



andyyangjian said:


> real cases, even in June there was a structural engineer got invitation


*
How about Quantity Surveyor? Any special treatment given?*


I had spent a day reading the forum as much as possible trying to search for someone with the NSW 190 migration ordeal with the same ANZSCO 233213 Quantity Surveyor. But, majority of the forumers here are coming from IT and Accounting background or occupation.

I had lodged EOI NSW State Nomination (55+5) on 26 Aug 2016. Waiting for NSW's invitation.


----------



## manisesetty_pr (Jan 19, 2016)

Princecarl said:


> Hi,
> 
> Im new to this forum.
> Where is this written? That nsw will start late July?
> ...


Hi,

Please let me know did u get invitation?

Thanks,


----------



## vicalej (Aug 31, 2016)

Hi, I submitted an EOI on August 4th looking for NSW sponsorship. My occupation is Production Engineering 233513. I currently have 55 points + 5 (NSW) (age: 30, occupation: 15, experience: 10, Ielts:0 (got L: 8.5, R: 8.5, W: 6.5, S: 7.5)).
Any advice or reference of how much time it takes to get an invitation from NSW? Thanks...


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

Raj_imp said:


> do we have any advantage in getting the NSW SS invitation if we have 4+ years of experience in Australia


What are points breakdown?


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

manisesetty_pr said:


> Hi,
> This is similar to my case, i have submitted EOI 31-080-2016 with 60+5 (NSW State sponsor). By next June 2017 my age will cross 33, so my points reduced to 55+5. Can i hope that will i get invitation before that?
> 
> English - Competent (PTE).
> ...


You will get but, patience is the key.


----------



## magica5 (Aug 26, 2016)

Hai,

Any folks gotten an invitation from NSW tonight for 221214 - Internal Auditor?

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## manisesetty_pr (Jan 19, 2016)

aussiedream87 said:


> What are points breakdown?


Age: 30 Points
Professional Experience in India (10 Years): 15 Points 
Education (Bachelor Degree in Information Technology): 15 Points
PTE 50+ (55, 58, 54, 59) : 0 Points

Total : 60 + 5 (NSW Sponsorship)


----------



## hari_it_ram (Jun 30, 2013)

Since 65 pointers for 2613 are all most cleared till Aug 16th, can we expect some surprise from NSW this Friday ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## daussie (Jun 16, 2016)

*Those who got invited today for 189, kindly withdraw 190 EOIs since it might benifit others on waiting. Thanks*


----------



## manisesetty_pr (Jan 19, 2016)

hari_it_ram said:


> Since 65 pointers for 2613 are all most cleared till Aug 16th, can we expect some surprise from NSW this Friday ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hi Hari,

Can you please clarify me on what you said? "all most cleared till Aug 16th" what does it mean? 
There is no scope for new EOI in 2613 with 65?


----------



## irfan82 (Aug 31, 2016)

One stupid question 
Is this EOI balloting (done today), effective date also applicable for SC 190 applicant? If someone applied only for SC 190 can also get invitation based on the effected EOI date?


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

irfan82 said:


> One stupid question
> Is this EOI balloting (done today), effective date also applicable for SC 190 applicant? If someone applied only for SC 190 can also get invitation based on the effected EOI date?


They are different however based on the 189 outcome we can have few available slots in 190 cleared. Say one who got an invite on 189 visa can't withdraw their 190 application so this way their slot is empty and we move forward and chances of getting invite increase.


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

manisesetty_pr said:


> Hi Hari,
> 
> Can you please clarify me on what you said? "all most cleared till Aug 16th" what does it mean?
> There is no scope for new EOI in 2613 with 65?


It means anyone with 65 points until aug16 under 2613 are cleared. So anyone whos thr before that date is anyone with 60 points or less.


----------



## ridhidureja (Dec 14, 2015)

*NSW State Nomintation*



aussiedream87 said:


> It means anyone with 65 points until aug16 under 2613 are cleared. So anyone whos thr before that date is anyone with 60 points or less.


Hi

Yes correct. I see in immitracker that maximum 2613 are cleared with 65 Points. Maximum 20 may still have not got invite. There is possibility there may be 100 more who have not published there details in immitracker. Based on this data there are 120 more with 65. If total invites to be sent for 189 are 230 as per pro rate calculation we have to see the result round of this draw which happened on 1st September. As score should come down to 60 for 14th sept or 28th Sept draw for 189 for 2613.

Hopefully we get invited with 60 Points in coming months as there is backlog of applicants waiting with 60 points.

Aspirants waiting for NSW invites will be invited with 60 finger crossed.

This is my analysis not from any source based on facts available.

Others can comment.
Regards
Ridhi


----------



## Naga1985 (Jun 12, 2016)

ridhidureja said:


> aussiedream87 said:
> 
> 
> > It means anyone with 65 points until aug16 under 2613 are cleared. So anyone whos thr before that date is anyone with 60 points or less.
> ...


I like the way you build confidence and hope among others. A true inspiration :blush: Hope we all get invited before it 2016 see October


----------



## emboon (Feb 2, 2016)

Hello experts,
Did anyone encounter different Date of Effect from skillselect page and downloaded PDF for EOI pts breakdown?

In my EOI skillselect page my DOE is 30th May,
but when I download the PDF by clicking View points breakdown link: it shows that my DOE has been updated to 30th July which is my date of birth.
My issue is even though I had my birthday, my points remained intact.
Hope you guys can shed some light on this.

Thanks.


----------



## andyyangjian (May 1, 2015)

seems like a huge backlog of pro rata was cleared today


----------



## Brian_Tourbillon (Aug 1, 2016)

tired of waiting.......


----------



## daussie (Jun 16, 2016)

189 went well well. Now the question is when NSW going to trigger??????


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

emboon said:


> Hello experts,
> Did anyone encounter different Date of Effect from skillselect page and downloaded PDF for EOI pts breakdown?
> 
> In my EOI skillselect page my DOE is 30th May,
> ...


As long as the points remain same don't worry.


----------



## magica5 (Aug 26, 2016)

daussie said:


> 189 went well well. Now the question is when NSW going to trigger??????


Pray it does, feels like the pressure is on!   

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## JaslynJ (Aug 23, 2016)

If we receive an invitation from NSW, will our EOI status change from SUBMITTED to INVITED?Thanks


----------



## daussie (Jun 16, 2016)

JaslynJ said:


> If we receive an invitation from NSW, will our EOI status change from SUBMITTED to INVITED?Thanks


Nope


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

JaslynJ said:


> If we receive an invitation from NSW, will our EOI status change from SUBMITTED to INVITED?Thanks


You ll have a nomination email send by nsw. Once you accept that and pay a fee of 300aud ull have to do this within 2weeks of this nomination email list which nsw will validate ur profile and send you invite on skillselect. And this is when it ll show invited from submitted.


----------



## rival50 (Sep 1, 2016)

Anbagdi said:


> I am available in same bucket. I had updated my EOI on 27th June with 60 + 5 and waiting for the NSW sponsorship.




I hope you will get there soon guys, as my lodgment is coming after yours 


221214 - Internal Auditor
VETASSESS Positive - 31.05.2016
PTE-A 28.06.16 - L76;R77;S63;W76
IELTS-G 16.07.16 - L8;R7;S7.5;W6.5
PTE-A 30.08.16 - L84;R90;S77;W90
EOI updated 60(+5) points - 31.08.16


----------



## davidlk03 (Jul 4, 2016)

Nsw has been really slow no idea why they have been delaying, so much
When it's the right time to trigger.. Just fed up of waiting..didn't see any round after 29 July that's just 1 round in 2016-2017 till date...


----------



## daussie (Jun 16, 2016)

davidlk03 said:


> Nsw has been really slow no idea why they have been delaying, so much
> When it's the right time to trigger.. Just fed up of waiting..didn't see any round after 29 July that's just 1 round in 2016-2017 till date...


They send 18th August as well. Hopefully will send this Friday again.


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

davidlk03 said:


> Nsw has been really slow no idea why they have been delaying, so much
> When it's the right time to trigger.. Just fed up of waiting..didn't see any round after 29 July that's just 1 round in 2016-2017 till date...


I agree with u on the nsw sending their invites very slow but they were pretty much playing hide and seek as they invited few ppl on 18 Aug. Hopefully with this 189 round they aren't many ppl in queue so we can expect nsw to send some invites and let their game begin and put some smiles on our faces.


----------



## magica5 (Aug 26, 2016)

aussiedream87 said:


> I agree with u on the nsw sending their invites very slow but they were pretty much playing hide and seek as they invited few ppl on 18 Aug. Hopefully with this 189 round they aren't many ppl in queue so we can expect nsw to send some invites and let their game begin and put some smiles on our faces.


Oh gosh i hope so, this financial year has been such a wreck in terms of luck for immigration. Hoping hard they start inviting soon  

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## ajay23888 (Dec 27, 2015)

Invitation is today ? or tomorrow ?


----------



## magica5 (Aug 26, 2016)

ajay23888 said:


> Invitation is today ? or tomorrow ?


189 was yesterday, not sure about 190 though. Maybe tomorrow?

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## Owami2 (Jul 27, 2016)

ajay23888 said:


> Invitation is today ? or tomorrow ?


*Probably* tomorrow, they usually send on Fridays just before/after 5p.m Australia time.


----------



## manisesetty_pr (Jan 19, 2016)

ajay23888 said:


> Invitation is today ? or tomorrow ?


Hi Ajay,

I am at same bucket as similar your points. Has any one got invitation recent times with 60+5 points?

Thanks,


----------



## ajay23888 (Dec 27, 2015)

Hey Bro, 

It would be great if you could update your signature. If you have same profile like me, We both can expect NSW by Dec 2016 maximum. If you have English score of 10 , you might be preferred more than me. 





manisesetty_pr said:


> Hi Ajay,
> 
> I am at same bucket as similar your points. Has any one got invitation recent times with 60+5 points?
> 
> Thanks,


----------



## manushri (Dec 9, 2014)

For ICT BA category, is it likely that we will get the NSW invite with 55 pts. (55+5) will make the total to 60 in EOI.


----------



## manisesetty_pr (Jan 19, 2016)

ajay23888 said:


> Hey Bro,
> 
> It would be great if you could update your signature. If you have same profile like me, We both can expect NSW by Dec 2016 maximum. If you have English score of 10 , you might be preferred more than me.


Hi Ajay,

I am gaining '0' points with English test. So we have to wait minimum 4 months to get an invitation.


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

manisesetty_pr said:


> Hi Ajay,
> 
> I am gaining '0' points with English test. So we have to wait minimum 4 months to get an invitation.


I doubt if you can secure an invite from NSW as NSW prefers 7 each as minimum for Invitation.


----------



## manisesetty_pr (Jan 19, 2016)

BulletAK said:


> I doubt if you can secure an invite from NSW as NSW prefers 7 each as minimum for Invitation.


Hi, 

No i dont think so, i have checked eligibility criteria in NSW web site. But i did not find that 7 band is mandate to get an invitation.

Any comments guys???


----------



## hari_it_ram (Jun 30, 2013)

There is no hard rule, however, it delays your invite as the NSW gives more preference in the following order

Occupation.
DIBP Points.
English.
Experience.

Even with 10 points for english, lot of ppl waiting from April or May, hence getting 10points in English is really key but never blocker for PR itself if you dont have.


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

hari_it_ram said:


> There is no hard rule, however, it delays your invite as the NSW gives more preference in the following order
> 
> Occupation.
> DIBP Points.
> ...


Hari, may be you are right. But I was saying bcoz I have not seen a single person reported NSW invitation and not having 7 bands IELTS each atleast on myimmitracker.


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

manisesetty_pr said:


> Hi,
> 
> No i dont think so, i have checked eligibility criteria in NSW web site. But i did not find that 7 band is mandate to get an invitation.
> 
> Any comments guys???


Its not that they never invite, but mostly they prefer 7 each in IELTS. And if your occupation has a higher number of candidates, then in that terms, securing invitation is even more difficult. This is my own openion and anyone may differ from this.


----------



## Brian_Tourbillon (Aug 1, 2016)

Any invitation today buddies ?


----------



## magica5 (Aug 26, 2016)

Invited by NSW! Woot~

221214 - Internal Auditor 65 points.

EOI Applied on 4th April 2016
Invited - 2 September 2016


----------



## Brian_Tourbillon (Aug 1, 2016)

Today buddy? What is your point breakdown pls?



magica5 said:


> Invited by NSW! Woot~
> 
> 221214 - Internal Auditor 65 points.
> 
> ...


----------



## daussie (Jun 16, 2016)

Any 2613 please update???


----------



## rival50 (Sep 1, 2016)

magica5 said:


> Invited by NSW! Woot~
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Congrats buddy!!!
Did u have 70 (65+5) in total?


221214 - Internal Auditor
VETASSESS Positive - 31.05.2016
PTE-A 28.06.16 - L76;R77;S63;W76
IELTS-G 16.07.16 - L8;R7;S7.5;W6.5
PTE-A 30.08.16 - L84;R90;S77;W90
EOI updated 60(+5) points - 31.08.16


----------



## jasonwkim (Mar 1, 2016)

I got invitation today!!!!! Please check my timeline!!!

261312 developer


----------



## daussie (Jun 16, 2016)

jasonwkim said:


> I got invitation today!!!!! Please check my timeline!!!
> 
> 261312 developer


Happy to se points down to 60 already...


----------



## hari_it_ram (Jun 30, 2013)

jasonwkim said:


> I got invitation today!!!!! Please check my timeline!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 261312 developer




Excellent news. However, my EOI date is exact as yours, but haven't got any invite yet. Any info how they are sending ? Are you onshore ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## daussie (Jun 16, 2016)

hari_it_ram said:


> jasonwkim said:
> 
> 
> > I got invitation today!!!!! Please check my timeline!!!
> ...


Points and English score same they take experience for ranking before doe.


----------



## jasonwkim (Mar 1, 2016)

hari_it_ram said:


> Excellent news. However, my EOI date is exact as yours, but haven't got any invite yet. Any info how they are sending ? Are you onshore ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Offshore

submitted EOI on 29th July

My experience might be longer than yours


----------



## hari_it_ram (Jun 30, 2013)

jasonwkim said:


> Offshore
> 
> 
> 
> submitted EOI on 29th July




Same here  only diff is have only 5 points for exp. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## magica5 (Aug 26, 2016)

rival50 said:


> Congrats buddy!!!
> Did u have 70 (65+5) in total?
> 
> 
> ...


Yup yup! 

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## mchandna (Jul 14, 2016)

Any NSW invites today for 261111/261112??


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hari_it_ram (Jun 30, 2013)

daussie said:


> Points and English score same they take experience for ranking before doe.




Yeah buddy, don't know how long I need to wait  Anyway I am so happy that they are at least sending invites.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jasonwkim (Mar 1, 2016)

hari_it_ram said:


> Yeah buddy, don't know how long I need to wait  Anyway I am so happy that they are at least sending invites.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I hope you will get invited. We talked a lot about QLD SS at the end of July.
Anyway, Good Luck!!


----------



## naun81 (Jun 24, 2016)

Guys, what time did you get the e-mail??

I'm curious if it's all over by now


----------



## hari_it_ram (Jun 30, 2013)

jasonwkim said:


> I hope you will get invited. We talked a lot about QLD SS at the end of July.
> 
> Anyway, Good Luck!!




Good luck mate 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ridhidureja (Dec 14, 2015)

*NSW State Nomintation*



magica5 said:


> Yup yup!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


Hi 

I am hoping if the score has come down to 60 then they will be sending invites till end of the day. It's still long time to go. Lets prey that we all get our invites and proceed to next step.

Best of Luck to everybody waiting in the que for the invites.

Best Regards
RidhiRoy Dureja
ICT Software Engineer

EOI 189 60 Points
EOI 190 65 Points


----------



## daussie (Jun 16, 2016)

hari_it_ram said:


> daussie said:
> 
> 
> > Points and English score same they take experience for ranking before doe.
> ...


I'm in the same boat dude. 5 points for exp. Hopefully in next round we will get it.


----------



## Princecarl (Apr 14, 2016)

daussie said:


> I'm in the same boat dude. 5 points for exp. Hopefully in next round we will get it.


Any one who get invite for 60 pointers but no
Score in english?

My points below
Anzo 261313 Software Engineer
ACS+ve 
IELTS (R 7.5, L 7.5, W 6.5, S 7)
Partner Points 5
Age 25
Work exp 15
Educ 15
Total 60+5
Eoi - yet to confirm with my agent
The exact date in august.


----------



## andyyangjian (May 1, 2015)

any civil engineer got invitation?


----------



## Naveenk14 (Mar 4, 2016)

Any one from BA category got invitation from NSW?


----------



## ridhidureja (Dec 14, 2015)

Naveenk14 said:


> Any one from BA category got invitation from NSW?


Hi

Can you share what was the score for Invite of Developer Programmer

60+5 or 55+5

Regards
Ridh
EOI 189 60
ROI 190 65
ICT Software Engineer


----------



## humbertomn (Aug 31, 2016)

HI guys, just received an invitation today by NSW (developer programmer - 65 + 5 points). Funny thing is that yesterday I decided to tick off the option for the 190 visa since I think I have good chances of being invited on the 189 this month, what do you think?

Otherwise, if I decide to apply for this NSW invite, can I still do it since I marked the checkbox off yesterday?

At last, does anyone know how long it is usually taking to have this nomination approved when on-shore in Sydney already and working?

Thanks in advance


----------



## ks2121 (Aug 2, 2016)

*60 + 5; 2613 - NSW invitation*



ridhidureja said:


> Hi
> 
> Can you share what was the score for Invite of Developer Programmer
> 
> ...



Hey Ridhi , have you got invite budyy ? any expectations for today with 2 years experience only for 2613 with 60 + 5 or we need to wait more. 

waiting for invite


----------



## andyyangjian (May 1, 2015)

so all invitations are sent out for this round?


----------



## daussie (Jun 16, 2016)

humbertomn said:


> HI guys, just received an invitation today by NSW (developer programmer - 65 + 5 points). Funny thing is that yesterday I decided to tick off the option for the 190 visa since I think I have good chances of being invited on the 189 this month, what do you think?
> 
> Otherwise, if I decide to apply for this NSW invite, can I still do it since I marked the checkbox off yesterday?
> 
> ...


You will get 189 next round buddy


----------



## ridhidureja (Dec 14, 2015)

*NSW State Nomintation*



ks2121 said:


> Hey Ridhi , have you got invite budyy ? any expectations for today with 2 years experience only for 2613 with 60 + 5 or we need to wait more.
> 
> waiting for invite


Hey Bro,

Best of luck to you to. We both are in same boat. I think when score of EOI 189 comes to 60 we may get invite for 65 Pointers for NSW.

That is my guess as at present score is 65 and 65+5 are getting invites from NSW.

As per current trend. My gut feel is in this round or next round and even in October score can come down to 60 for 2613 skill.


Regards
Ridhi.


----------



## daussie (Jun 16, 2016)

I believe they sent only few invites


----------



## andyyangjian (May 1, 2015)

next round may be 23 or 30 sep i guess


----------



## BAT7722 (Mar 20, 2016)

What's the trend btw? Do they keep sending invites over the whole day or just at one single point of time in a day?


----------



## daussie (Jun 16, 2016)

andyyangjian said:


> next round may be 23 or 30 sep i guess


They will follow 189. May be in 3rd week of Sep. I remember an 'expert' saying they were slow till November.


----------



## anuarora (May 4, 2012)

I also go NSW email. I am confused with the way they have written. The email has this wording "Dear First Name Last Name First Name = Dear Anu Arora Anu" And also EOI name is written as "Anu Arora Anu"

Just wondering - is this how they write? OR some error.

Could someone confirm on this please?


----------



## BAT7722 (Mar 20, 2016)

anuarora said:


> I also go NSW email. I am confused with the way they have written. The email has this wording "Dear First Name Last Name First Name = Dear Anu Arora Anu" And also EOI name is written as "Anu Arora Anu"
> 
> Just wondering - is this how they write? OR some error.
> 
> Could someone confirm on this please?




Points breakdown and occupation please? 
And the time when you received the email


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

anuarora said:


> I also go NSW email. I am confused with the way they have written. The email has this wording "Dear First Name Last Name First Name = Dear Anu Arora Anu" And also EOI name is written as "Anu Arora Anu"
> 
> Just wondering - is this how they write? OR some error.
> 
> Could someone confirm on this please?


What's the email all about and could u confirm what's the email I'd which u received the email from?


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

BAT7722 said:


> What's the trend btw? Do they keep sending invites over the whole day or just at one single point of time in a day?


NSW sends invites usually during eod local time. But this financial year there wasn't much heard abt nsw yet so hope they follow the same trend.


----------



## Mani.Suresh89 (Jul 26, 2016)

Hello Friends,

I submitted NSW nomination in skillselect on 19 th july is that enough to get ITA or do I have to submit else where ?. I never knew that we need to submit application in liveinvic website for VIC SS which cost me a month delay and just submitted today.

Please comment guys.



Skill -2613 (Software engineer)
Onshore applicant
PTE- 10 points 

189 - 19 /07/2016 - 60 points
190 - 19 /07/2016 NSW - 60+5
190 - 02/09/2016 - VIC 60+5


----------



## daussie (Jun 16, 2016)

Mani.Suresh89 said:


> Hello Friends,
> 
> I submitted NSW nomination in skillselect on 19 th july is that enough to get ITA or do I have to submit else where ?. I never knew that we need to submit application in liveinvic website for VIC SS which cost me a month delay and just submitted today.
> 
> ...


That's enough but have to wait.


----------



## ricky7 (Aug 21, 2016)

i am a dental techinician i have lodged eoi with point 55+5 but i a not working on my occupation field since last 1.5 years still can i get nomination from nsw or have to be working on related field. suggestion would be appreciated .


----------



## Mani.Suresh89 (Jul 26, 2016)

daussie said:


> That's enough but have to wait.


sure . thanks m8


----------



## jasonwkim (Mar 1, 2016)

Mani.Suresh89 said:


> Hello Friends,
> 
> I submitted NSW nomination in skillselect on 19 th july is that enough to get ITA or do I have to submit else where ?. I never knew that we need to submit application in liveinvic website for VIC SS which cost me a month delay and just submitted today.
> 
> ...



Luckily I got mail from NSW today. My status is almost same but my experience is almost 8yrs.
You definitely receive mail in this month.
Good luck



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mani.Suresh89 (Jul 26, 2016)

jasonwkim said:


> Luckily I got mail from NSW today. My status is almost same but my experience is almost 8yrs.
> You definitely receive mail in this month.
> Good luck
> 
> ...


WOW ... good to hear m8 Congrats .. Wish u gud luck for job search and visa grant ..


----------



## Mani.Suresh89 (Jul 26, 2016)

jasonwkim said:


> Luckily I got mail from NSW today. My status is almost same but my experience is almost 8yrs.
> You definitely receive mail in this month.
> Good luck
> 
> ...


But I exactly have half of your years of experience .


----------



## humbertomn (Aug 31, 2016)

How many points do you have and DOE?

I’m on the same boat. Developer Programmer, 65 points and have just received NSW nomination today. But if my date of effect is the 23rd or August, I believe I have good chances of being selected on the next 189 invitations, what do you think? I would only move ahead with NSW 190 nomination if I knew that their process would be as fast as 2 weeks max.


----------



## Mani.Suresh89 (Jul 26, 2016)

humbertomn said:


> How many points do you have and DOE?
> 
> I’m on the same boat. Developer Programmer, 65 points and have just received NSW nomination today. But if my date of effect is the 23rd or August, I believe I have good chances of being selected on the next 189 invitations, what do you think? I would only move ahead with NSW 190 nomination if I knew that their process would be as fast as 2 weeks max.


Congrats 2 weeks is too fast  .. 

I have (60+5) points and applied on july 19 th not sure Why I am not invited though  

Did u apply on 23 rd. How many years of experience u have ?


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

Guys.. Please do update myimmitracker.


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

Mani.Suresh89 said:


> Hello Friends,
> 
> I submitted NSW nomination in skillselect on 19 th july is that enough to get ITA or do I have to submit else where ?. I never knew that we need to submit application in liveinvic website for VIC SS which cost me a month delay and just submitted today.
> 
> ...


Just sit back and relax. That's enough for now.


----------



## anuarora (May 4, 2012)

BAT7722 said:


> Points breakdown and occupation please?
> And the time when you received the email


65 + 5 - Business Analyst; I got the NSW Nomination email. My question was - they have used my First name "Twice"...so was confused...Is this how they call


----------



## Brian_Tourbillon (Aug 1, 2016)

Any news for Structural/Civil engineer????


----------



## hari_it_ram (Jun 30, 2013)

Guys,

Please spare a moment to update your signature, it will definitely help lot of people.


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

anuarora said:


> 65 + 5 - Business Analyst; I got the NSW Nomination email. My question was - they have used my First name "Twice"...so was confused...Is this how they call


It's based on the name updated on skillselect. Also could you confirm when did you receive your nomination email?


----------



## meraprvisa (May 11, 2016)

jasonwkim said:


> Luckily I got mail from NSW today. My status is almost same but my experience is almost 8yrs.
> You definitely receive mail in this month.
> Good luck
> 
> ...



hello,

can you please confirm if you got NSW invite with 60Points? r u in 2613 ?

me also opted for NSW. please see below deatils

total point (60+ NSW 5)
IELTS (All 7+)
age 34 years
ACS experience 7 years and 7months
B.Tech (Computer science)


----------



## andyyangjian (May 1, 2015)

Brian_Tourbillon said:


> Any news for Structural/Civil engineer????


no news for this round


----------



## ridhidureja (Dec 14, 2015)

anuarora said:


> I also go NSW email. I am confused with the way they have written. The email has this wording "Dear First Name Last Name First Name = Dear Anu Arora Anu" And also EOI name is written as "Anu Arora Anu"
> 
> Just wondering - is this how they write? OR some error.
> 
> Could someone confirm on this please?



How many points. Your skill code.


Regards
Ridhi


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

Guys please update ur signatures


----------



## jasonwkim (Mar 1, 2016)

meraprvisa said:


> hello,
> 
> can you please confirm if you got NSW invite with 60Points? r u in 2613 ?
> 
> ...


I got nomination mail from NSW.

Age: 25p
PTE: 10p(Overall 73, 65+)
Experience: 10p( 7 - 2 yrs )
Education: 15p
Total: 60p

02/07/2016 - PTE Overall 73 (L67, R75, S77, W68)
18/07/2016 - ACS Submitted as Developer Programmer(261312):
29/07/2016 - Case finalised  with -2 yrs deduction
29/07/2016 189 EOI (60)
29/07/2016 190 EOI - QLD (60+5)
29/07/2016 190 EOI - NSW (60+5)
17/08/2016 submit application(Immigrate to Work and Live in Melbourne and Regional Victoria, Australia - Live in Victoria) - VIC
18/08/2016 QLD rejected
02/09/2016 got nomination mail from NSW


----------



## meraprvisa (May 11, 2016)

jasonwkim said:


> I got nomination mail from NSW.
> 
> Age: 25p
> PTE: 10p(Overall 73, 65+)
> ...







that means i have good chances of NSW invite?

i got 7 years and 7 months of experience and you got 7 years and 9 months of experience. rest of the profile is almost same.


----------



## Brian_Tourbillon (Aug 1, 2016)

4:30 pm already....probably no more invite for this round. Keep hoping for next ones all my friends.



andyyangjian said:


> Brian_Tourbillon said:
> 
> 
> > Any news for Structural/Civil engineer????
> ...


----------



## texyaz (Apr 9, 2015)

jasonwkim said:


> I got invitation today!!!!! Please check my timeline!!!
> 
> 261312 developer


Dear, plz tell me one thing that your EOI for Queensland was rejected or your nomination? I mean, did you receive invitation from Queensland to apply for nomination(by submitting documents & paying application fees)?


----------



## Nikhath (Dec 6, 2015)

Hi all, 
I have submitted my EOI for NSW SS on 18th April with 60 +5 points. My breakdown is as mentioned below. 
Age - 30 points 
Ielts- 10 points (7.5 in all modules)
Experience- 5 points (onsite 1 year exp) with overall experience for 7 years
Professional degree : 15 points
Code :261311

Have not received the invite yet. Any idea when can I get


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jasonwkim (Mar 1, 2016)

meraprvisa said:


> that means i have good chances of NSW invite?
> 
> i got 7 years and 7 months of experience and you got 7 years and 9 months of experience. rest of the profile is almost same.


100% sure,,, next Friday? or in this month!!:fingerscrossed:


----------



## jasonwkim (Mar 1, 2016)

texyaz said:


> Dear, plz tell me one thing that your EOI for Queensland was rejected or your nomination? I mean, did you receive invitation from Queensland to apply for nomination(by submitting documents & paying application fees)?


I've submitted and I got rejection mail from QLD.
However, NSW is better than QLD to find developer jobs.


----------



## JaslynJ (Aug 23, 2016)

jasonwkim said:


> 100% sure,,, next Friday? or in this month!!:fingerscrossed:



That's kinda strange. I submit my EOI for visa 190 in April. I haven't got an invitation, probably because I've only worked for a year. Or maybe they knew that I'm working in Melbourne? Maybe I received an invitation for 489 FS?


----------



## jasonwkim (Mar 1, 2016)

JaslynJ said:


> That's kinda strange. I submit my EOI for visa 190 in April. I haven't got an invitation, probably because I've only worked for a year. Or maybe they knew that I'm working in Melbourne? Maybe I received an invitation for 489 FS?


NSW criteria
1. Occupation
2. Australian Department of Immigration and Border Protection (DIBP) points score
3. English language ability
4. Skilled employment

in my case)
3 Overall 7.5 each 7 in PTE
4. 7 yrs 9 mths


----------



## JaslynJ (Aug 23, 2016)

jasonwkim said:


> NSW criteria
> 1. Occupation
> 2. Australian Department of Immigration and Border Protection (DIBP) points score
> 3. English language ability
> ...


1. Occupation
I'm working full time as software developer in Australia.

2. Australian Department of Immigration and Border Protection (DIBP) points score
My point is 60 points + 5 points SS. 

3. English language ability
My overall IELTS score is 8, at least 7 in IELTS. 

4. Skilled employment
1 year working experience. Probably that's about it.


----------



## jasonwkim (Mar 1, 2016)

JaslynJ said:


> 1. Occupation
> I'm working full time as software developer in Australia.
> 
> 2. Australian Department of Immigration and Border Protection (DIBP) points score
> ...


right. 7 yrs and 7 mths guy is also waiting.
However, all 65pointers received 189 recently(01/09/2016).
So, maybe you will hear good news from NSW or get 189 in this year.


----------



## texyaz (Apr 9, 2015)

jasonwkim said:


> I've submitted and I got rejection mail from QLD.
> However, NSW is better than QLD to find developer jobs.


Sorry I did not say congrats to you in my previous post. Many many congratulations for your NSW Nomination.

BTW I still did not get my answer. Have you received an Invitation email from Queensland?

What was the reason of rejection.


----------



## JaslynJ (Aug 23, 2016)

jasonwkim said:


> right. 7 yrs and 7 mths guy is also waiting.
> However, all 65pointers received 189 recently(01/09/2016).
> So, maybe you will hear good news from NSW or get 189 in this year.


Congratulations!

I have no intention to move to NSW. I've already got invitation for 489 FS, and wanna withdraw EOI for subclass 190, but I can't.


----------



## william1 (Nov 3, 2015)

If somebody got nomination for state sponsorship, his status in EOI file; will it change from submitted to nominated?!


Sent from my iPhone


----------



## JaslynJ (Aug 23, 2016)

william1 said:


> If somebody got nomination for state sponsorship, his status in EOI file; will it change from submitted to nominated?!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone


Nope for NSW/VIC, because you gotta pay a fee to change the status.


----------



## william1 (Nov 3, 2015)

JaslynJ said:


> Nope for NSW/VIC, because you gotta pay a fee to change the status.




thx a lot for the info.


Sent from my iPhone


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

william1 said:


> If somebody got nomination for state sponsorship, his status in EOI file; will it change from submitted to nominated?!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone


Once u have the nomination approved ull see the status to invited. Until then it's going to show submitted.


----------



## william1 (Nov 3, 2015)

aussiedream87 said:


> Once u have the nomination approved ull see the status to invited. Until then it's going to show submitted.




aha, so once the nomination is approved the status will change to invited, and not nominated!


Sent from my iPhone


----------



## ridhidureja (Dec 14, 2015)

*NSW State Nomintation*

Any software Engineer 261313 with 65 Points got the invite today?

Regards
Ridhi
EOI 189 60 Points
EOI 190 60+5 = 65 Points

Regards
Ridhi


----------



## hari_it_ram (Jun 30, 2013)

For NSW its correct, I dont think it will apply for VIC as well, since there is nothing to pay for them. If we are nominated by VIC, normally we will get email from skillselect to apply visa.



JaslynJ said:


> Nope for NSW/VIC, because you gotta pay a fee to change the status.


----------



## meraprvisa (May 11, 2016)

humbertomn said:


> How many points do you have and DOE?
> 
> I’m on the same boat. Developer Programmer, 65 points and have just received NSW nomination today. But if my date of effect is the 23rd or August, I believe I have good chances of being selected on the next 189 invitations, what do you think? I would only move ahead with NSW 190 nomination if I knew that their process would be as fast as 2 weeks max.




great...
but you should go for 189. and you will get invite on 7sep2016..... u r chances are 200%. 

no need to go for 190 if score is 65.

all the best


----------



## meraprvisa (May 11, 2016)

ridhidureja said:


> Any software Engineer 261313 with 65 Points got the invite today?
> 
> Regards
> Ridhi
> ...


Hello! Ridhi!

most of the 65 pointers cleared by 189. (till EOI date 19Aug). so very few 65 left.

hopefully NSW will send invites to 60 pointers


----------



## anurag.vashist (Mar 28, 2016)

jasonwkim said:


> I got invitation today!!!!! Please check my timeline!!!
> 
> 261312 developer



I am surprised , why i am not invited. 


EOI submitted for 261312 on 4th June. 2016 for 189 with 60 points and NSW as preffered state with 60+5 points
Experience - 7.1 years
PTE- Overall 76 (L-69 R-82 S-89 W-77)

Guys any comments please ? I am little worried now. Consultant is taking care of my profile and he is saying they didn't receive any email


----------



## jasonwkim (Mar 1, 2016)

anurag.vashist said:


> I am surprised , why i am not invited.
> 
> 
> EOI submitted for 261312 on 4th June. 2016 for 189 with 60 points and NSW as preffered state with 60+5 points
> ...


1. Occupation
2. Australian Department of Immigration and Border Protection (DIBP) points score
3. English language ability
4. Skilled employment

1,2,3 same
4. mine is 7yrs 9 mths


For this reason, you will definitely receive nomination in this month because your experience is slightly shorter than me.


----------



## andyyangjian (May 1, 2015)

any chance for civil engineers?


----------



## meraprvisa (May 11, 2016)

anurag.vashist said:


> I am surprised , why i am not invited.
> 
> 
> EOI submitted for 261312 on 4th June. 2016 for 189 with 60 points and NSW as preffered state with 60+5 points
> ...



hi anurag!

it can be due to experience difference. JASWON got invite as his experience was close the 8 years. 

i also got experience of 7 years 7 months. rest of the profile ditto.

so i am also expecting invite in next round of NSW.


----------



## meraprvisa (May 11, 2016)

jasonwkim said:


> 1. Occupation
> 2. Australian Department of Immigration and Border Protection (DIBP) points score
> 3. English language ability
> 4. Skilled employment
> ...



Just realized that i belong to SOFTWARE ENG 261313. points same as urs. 

should i expect an invite soon ?


----------



## jasonwkim (Mar 1, 2016)

Today, I got nomination mail fron NSW.
Few minutes ago, I applied for NSW invitation with fee(300 AUD).

How long does it take to receive invitation from NSW?

Officially, NSW say within 12 weeks.
someone says within 2 weeks. it that right?


----------



## meraprvisa (May 11, 2016)

jasonwkim said:


> 100% sure,,, next Friday? or in this month!!:fingerscrossed:



sorry i am from 261313 software eng and you r from developer .

that makes much difference in NSW case?

or both fall under 2613 and treated equally by NSW?


----------



## hari_it_ram (Jun 30, 2013)

2 weeks is really possible, for my friend its almost less than 2 weeks.

Could you please share us the documents you uploaded for NSW ? everything has to be attestted by notary public ? Followed same doc list like we DIBP ?

Please clarify.



jasonwkim said:


> Today, I got nomination mail fron NSW.
> Few minutes ago, I applied for NSW invitation with fee(300 AUD).
> 
> How long does it take to receive invitation from NSW?
> ...


----------



## hari_it_ram (Jun 30, 2013)

Are you sure that NSW is looking after overall exp ? or its how much we claim for exp ? 



meraprvisa said:


> hi anurag!
> 
> it can be due to experience difference. JASWON got invite as his experience was close the 8 years.
> 
> ...


----------



## meraprvisa (May 11, 2016)

hari_it_ram said:


> Are you sure that NSW is looking after overall exp ? or its how much we claim for exp ?


frankly speaking i am not very sure. but i read it somewhere that they compare...

can you please confirm if they treat 2613 as occupation or each category i.e. 261313/261312/261311 are treated as occupation.

please confirm


----------



## hari_it_ram (Jun 30, 2013)

I feel it will be looked as 2613 not individually. But as per the todays round, I yet to see Analyst Programmer who got the invite.


----------



## ajay23888 (Dec 27, 2015)

Your ACS approved Experience is 7.9 year or it is 5.9 year ? 



jasonwkim said:


> 1. Occupation
> 2. Australian Department of Immigration and Border Protection (DIBP) points score
> 3. English language ability
> 4. Skilled employment
> ...


----------



## meraprvisa (May 11, 2016)

hari_it_ram said:


> I feel it will be looked as 2613 not individually. But as per the todays round, I yet to see Analyst Programmer who got the invite.


you invited?


----------



## hari_it_ram (Jun 30, 2013)

No. I only claim 5 pionts for exp, not 10. Those who claim 10 for exp got the invite. May be next round for less exp.



meraprvisa said:


> you invited?


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

NSW sent it's nominations to very limited group of ppl. Congratulations on getting those nomination emails. Please update the immitracker and also ur signatures.

Thanks


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

meraprvisa said:


> frankly speaking i am not very sure. but i read it somewhere that they compare...
> 
> can you please confirm if they treat 2613 as occupation or each category i.e. 261313/261312/261311 are treated as occupation.
> 
> please confirm


In most cases they treat them as one.


----------



## meraprvisa (May 11, 2016)

aussiedream87 said:


> NSW sent it's nominations to very limited group of ppl. Congratulations on getting those nomination emails. Please update the immitracker and also ur signatures.
> 
> Thanks


next NSW round is expected on date?


----------



## sp999 (Aug 7, 2016)

Any petroleum engineer got invitation for nsw??? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hossam409 (Sep 2, 2016)

Hi all,
I have received an email invitation this morning to apply for NSW SS, I uploaded all the documents and paid the fees, then I received the application confirmation, as per their standard time frame its 12 weeks, 
Does anyone have any different (better) experience? 
Are there any chances of not receiving the nomination?
I read that in case of nomination; the EOI in Skillselect status changes from submitted to nominated, is this correct or the outcome will be via NSW letter?
Thanks


Trades Recognition Australia application submitted: 05/07/2016
Trades Recognition Australia: positive assessment: 18/08/2016 (commence work in skilled employment in the nominated occupation from 1 June 2001)
Subclass 190 (NSW) - Electronic Equipment Trades Worker - 342313
EOI Lodged: 18/08/2016
Received NSW nomination invitation: 02/09/2016
Total: 55 points (+NSW State Nomination: 5 points)
Age: 25 points
English: (R:8, L7, W:6.5, S:8)0 points
Qualifications: 15 points
Work Experience: 15 points


----------



## rohit5 (Apr 4, 2013)

Hi All,

I have been waiting for NSW invitation from June 2016.
Any chances of getting NSW invitation with 55+5 points for 261313 category.
Please let me know. It would be helpful for me. 
Its very frustrating to wait for invitation. 


Thanks and Regards,
Rohit


261313 (Software Engineer)
PTE: 10 Points - June 2016.
Education+work exp: 20 points 
Age: 25 points
EOI: 190 NSW (55+5) - June 2016.
EOI: 190 VIC (55+5) - June 2016.


----------



## meraprvisa (May 11, 2016)

rohit5 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have been waiting for NSW invitation from June 2016.
> Any chances of getting NSW invitation with 55+5 points for 261313 category.
> ...




rohit,

re-take PTE and score 79+ in all.

you will get 10 points and invite for sure.


----------



## rohit5 (Apr 4, 2013)

Thank you meraprvisa, but I think achieving 79+ in PTE is very difficult. 

Thanks and Regards,
Rohit




meraprvisa said:


> rohit,
> 
> re-take PTE and score 79+ in all.
> 
> you will get 10 points and invite for sure.


----------



## daussie (Jun 16, 2016)

rohit5 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have been waiting for NSW invitation from June 2016.
> Any chances of getting NSW invitation with 55+5 points for 261313 category.
> ...


You got Victoria outcome?


----------



## daussie (Jun 16, 2016)

rohit5 said:


> Thank you meraprvisa, but I think achieving 79+ in PTE is very difficult.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Think PTE is not what it used to be 1 year back. I tried many times as well, didn't work


----------



## rohit5 (Apr 4, 2013)

Nope. I just updated the EOI selecting "Victoria" state option. I did not applied to the victoria state specifically. I am not sure of the Victoria process. I heard Victoria rejects most of the applicants. 

Thanks and Regards,
Rohit




daussie said:


> You got Victoria outcome?


----------



## rohit5 (Apr 4, 2013)

Please let me know will there be any chance of getting nsw invitation with 55+5 points for 261313 category in near future. Please let me know how long it takes for nsw invitation with 55+5 points.


Thanks and Regards,
Rohit



meraprvisa said:


> rohit,
> 
> re-take PTE and score 79+ in all.
> 
> you will get 10 points and invite for sure.


----------



## hossam409 (Sep 2, 2016)

Victoria is considered one of the easiest states for nomination as it doesn't required close family members staying there or any job offer. It all depends on how ur application matches their criteria and the documents u upload


----------



## rohit5 (Apr 4, 2013)

Thank you hossam409.

Thanks and Regards,
Rohit



hossam409 said:


> Victoria is considered one of the easiest states for nomination as it doesn't required close family members staying there or any job offer. It all depends on how ur application matches their criteria and the documents u upload


----------



## Raj_imp (Aug 31, 2016)

Hi,
Please advise whether Age matters in the NSW SS?
I have applied for EOI on 29th August and I am 43 years but having 4+ years of working experience in Sydney.

I have applied in Software Engineer catagory.


----------



## hossam409 (Sep 2, 2016)

Hi all, 
I have received an email invitation this morning to apply for NSW SS, I uploaded all the documents and paid the fees, then I received the application confirmation, as per their standard time frame its 12 weeks, 

Does anyone have any different (better) experience? 
Are there any chances of not receiving the nomination?
I read that in case of nomination; the EOI in Skillselect status changes from submitted to nominated, is this correct or the outcome will be via NSW letter? 

Thanks 


Trades Recognition Australia application submitted: 05/07/2016 
Trades Recognition Australia: positive assessment: 18/08/2016 (commence work in skilled employment in the nominated occupation from 1 June 2001) 
Subclass 190 (NSW) - Electronic Equipment Trades Worker - 342313 
EOI Lodged: 18/08/2016 
Received NSW nomination invitation: 02/09/2016 
Total: 55 points (+NSW State Nomination: 5 points) 
Age: 25 points 
English: (R:8, L7, W:6.5, S:8)0 points Qualifications: 15 points 
Work Experience: 15 points


----------



## FlytoAustraliaSoon (Sep 10, 2015)

Hi, 
Any chances of getting invitation for atleast one of the following visa's ?

Visa-189 - EOI Submitted on - 9-June-2016 - 60 Points
Visa-190 - NSW SS EOI Submitted on - 2-Sept-2016 - 60+5=65 Points.

I tried giving PTE two times, but both the times , other than speaking , all other modules didn't reach the mark of 65 (though it was close-by). Not sure how to crack the PTE to get 65.

But, at least I am hoping to get the invitation with the above mentioned points .

Thanks


----------



## FlytoAustraliaSoon (Sep 10, 2015)

In addition, it is for the Software engineer - 261313 .


----------



## FlytoAustraliaSoon (Sep 10, 2015)

Infact, I am not sure if missed a chance of getting the NSW invitation in today's round. I had the 65 points (with SS) in the month of June itself, but I didn't select the option of 190 during EOI filing which I did it today..


----------



## daussie (Jun 16, 2016)

FlytoAustraliaSoon said:


> Hi,
> Any chances of getting invitation for atleast one of the following visa's ?
> 
> Visa-189 - EOI Submitted on - 9-June-2016 - 60 Points
> ...


I'm on the same boat. But I think we can get an invite within next 2 months.


----------



## expat1222 (Jun 5, 2014)

Dear All,

I received the golden email on 31st August.:cheer2:

Many thanks for all seniors who have helped me with my queries.

I wish all of you all the very best, may the grants be in your favour!


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

FlytoAustraliaSoon said:


> Infact, I am not sure if missed a chance of getting the NSW invitation in today's round. I had the 65 points (with SS) in the month of June itself, but I didn't select the option of 190 during EOI filing which I did it today..


They haven't called 60+5 pointers yet. Relax n lay back until the nomination email knocks your inbox.


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

expat1222 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I received the golden email on 31st August.:cheer2:
> 
> ...


Congratulations mate. That's was a Smooth journey before u got your grant. Wish u all the best for your future endeavors.


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

FlytoAustraliaSoon said:


> Infact, I am not sure if missed a chance of getting the NSW invitation in today's round. I had the 65 points (with SS) in the month of June itself, but I didn't select the option of 190 during EOI filing which I did it today..


60+5 pointers for 2613 are yet to receive any nomination from nsw. So your wait ll continue for few more weeks.


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

rohit5 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have been waiting for NSW invitation from June 2016.
> Any chances of getting NSW invitation with 55+5 points for 261313 category.
> ...


The only possibility here is to score points using pte or ielts. If u are on 55+5 then your wait period will be more. I was part of that 55+5 list and it's frustrating I tell u. Work ok English and score more points


----------



## hossam409 (Sep 2, 2016)

Hi all, I have received an email invitation this morning to apply for NSW SS, I uploaded all the documents and paid the fees, then I received the application confirmation, as per their standard time frame its 12 weeks, 
Does anyone have any different (better) experience? 
Are there any chances of not receiving the nomination? 
I read that in case of nomination; the EOI in Skillselect status changes from submitted to nominated, is this correct or the outcome will be via NSW letter? 
Thanks 

Trades Recognition Australia application submitted: 05/07/2016 
Trades Recognition Australia: positive assessment: 18/08/2016 (commence work in skilled employment in the nominated occupation from 1 June 2001) 
Subclass 190 (NSW) - Electronic Equipment Trades Worker - 342313 
EOI Lodged: 18/08/2016 
Received NSW nomination invitation: 02/09/2016 
Total: 55 points (+NSW State Nomination: 5 points) 
Age: 25 points 
English: (R:8, L7, W:6.5, S:8)0 points Qualifications: 15 points 
Work Experience: 15 points


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

jasonwkim said:


> Today, I got nomination mail fron NSW.
> 
> Few minutes ago, I applied for NSW invitation with fee(300 AUD).
> 
> ...




Congrats!

Check the stats! Usually 2-8 weeks. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

hossam409 said:


> Hi all,
> I have received an email invitation this morning to apply for NSW SS, I uploaded all the documents and paid the fees, then I received the application confirmation, as per their standard time frame its 12 weeks,
> 
> Does anyone have any different (better) experience?
> ...



Usually 2-8 weeks after applying. 

Plenty of info in the tables. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## naun81 (Jun 24, 2016)

Can the nomination e-mail be seen in Correspondence tab of EOI or it goes only to personal e-mail?

Thanks


----------



## KennyP (Jul 20, 2016)

Anyone with info on 2335?

Industrial, Mechanical and Production Engineers.

Specially Industrial Engineers? Thanks.


----------



## runapavel (Sep 3, 2016)

Hi, I am new in this forum. 
My point breakdown is below:


Occupation: Accountant ( General)
Age 30
Australian study qualification 5
Bachelor degree 5
Professional year 5
NAATI 5
Australian work experience 5 ( 1 year)
Competent English : 0 point

190 subclass: 70 points 
189 subclass : 65 points
DOE : 2nd May

Do I have any chances to get inviting from NSW ?
I am too much worried and tried to get PTE score immediately.
If anyone have idea about NSW invitation process, pls replay.
Thanks
Runa


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## runapavel (Sep 3, 2016)

runapavel said:


> Hi, I am new in this forum.
> My point breakdown is below:
> 
> 
> ...







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pipebritop (Sep 6, 2015)

KennyP said:


> Anyone with info on 2335?
> 
> Industrial, Mechanical and Production Engineers.
> 
> Specially Industrial Engineers? Thanks.


Me, without getting invited yet

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## hossam409 (Sep 2, 2016)

Personal email


----------



## Brian_Tourbillon (Aug 1, 2016)

I'm a structural. Not received invitation yet. I'm thinking to retake ielts. How l about you buddy?


andyyangjian said:


> any chance for civil engineers?


----------



## jwmcgill (Jun 6, 2016)

Received invitation from NSW yesterday. I am dilemma on weather to accept this or wait for 189 invitation since I will get 5 more points on 1st of OCT (work exp) which will take it to total of 65. I will make decision soon and update here. My target destination is Sydney anyway, so leaning towards accepting it for now.


----------



## andyyangjian (May 1, 2015)

jwmcgill said:


> Received invitation from NSW yesterday. I am dilemma on weather to accept this or wait for 189 invitation since I will get 5 more points on 1st of OCT (work exp) which will take it to total of 65. I will make decision soon and update here. My target destination is Sydney anyway, so leaning towards accepting it for now.


i think you should accept NSW's invitation


----------



## andyyangjian (May 1, 2015)

Brian_Tourbillon said:


> I'm a structural. Not received invitation yet. I'm thinking to retake ielts. How l about you buddy?


I am waiting for my 25th birthday AUG17 to get 60 points, and NSW 190 before that date


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

Hi all please update immitracker.


----------



## toAustralia (Sep 21, 2014)

KennyP said:


> Anyone with info on 2335?
> 
> Industrial, Mechanical and Production Engineers.
> 
> Specially Industrial Engineers? Thanks.


I'm mechanical engineer. Waiting for invite 



Sent from my SM-A310F using Tapatalk


----------



## rohit5 (Apr 4, 2013)

Thank you aussiedream87.

Thanks and Regards,
Rohit




aussiedream87 said:


> The only possibility here is to score points using pte or ielts. If u are on 55+5 then your wait period will be more. I was part of that 55+5 list and it's frustrating I tell u. Work ok English and score more points


----------



## nbt (Feb 17, 2016)

ajay23888 said:


> Your ACS approved Experience is 7.9 year or it is 5.9 year ?


Hey, my exp is almost similar, 8years --> Now I have to tick first 2 years at not relevant,
so I only have 6 years now and got 60(55+5) for 190


----------



## USI (Jan 18, 2016)

jwmcgill said:


> Received invitation from NSW yesterday. I am dilemma on weather to accept this or wait for 189 invitation since I will get 5 more points on 1st of OCT (work exp) which will take it to total of 65. I will make decision soon and update here. My target destination is Sydney anyway, so leaning towards accepting it for now.


There are not many applicants with 65. October you'd get it for sure. There's no point going for 190 considering a month's waiting is no big deal.


----------



## gsferrari (Jun 11, 2016)

gsferrari said:


> EOI submitted : 14/06/16
> Points : 70 + 5
> English : Superior
> Nominated Occupation : ICT Sales Rep (225213)
> ...


Guys any inputs? Is this too much to expect an off-SOL invite from NSW?
June 16th applied...
September 3rd and still nothing


----------



## BAT7722 (Mar 20, 2016)

gsferrari said:


> Guys any inputs? Is this too much to expect an off-SOL invite from NSW?
> 
> June 16th applied...
> 
> September 3rd and still nothing




April 4th and nothing yet!


----------



## FlytoAustraliaSoon (Sep 10, 2015)

Thanks to all replied which boosted by confidence.


----------



## Raj_imp (Aug 31, 2016)

All,
Please advise whether age makes any difference in the state sponsorship....

ANZSCO -- 261313
EOI Submitted for NSW 190 with (60+5) -- 29th Aug
Age : 41


----------



## daussie (Jun 16, 2016)

Raj_imp said:


> All,
> Please advise whether age makes any difference in the state sponsorship....
> 
> ANZSCO -- 261313
> ...


Age is not a selection criterion for NSW.


----------



## vsb546 (Apr 16, 2016)

aussiedream87 said:


> Hi all please update immitracker.


Hi I am also having same points like you and same occupation just we months before I lodged my EOI. Well when should we expect nomination from NSW as per your point of view. I am in very critical situation as my current visa expiring next month 24 is there any chance to expect prior to that date. Please others also comment on this. Thank you.


----------



## meraprvisa (May 11, 2016)

jwmcgill said:


> Received invitation from NSW yesterday. I am dilemma on weather to accept this or wait for 189 invitation since I will get 5 more points on 1st of OCT (work exp) which will take it to total of 65. I will make decision soon and update here. My target destination is Sydney anyway, so leaning towards accepting it for now.



can you please confirm your experience as per ACS assessment?

do mention year and months.

i am also 60 pointers and applied for NSW.

261313 with 7 years and 7 months experience 
IELTS all bands 7+


----------



## alexmc17 (May 31, 2016)

Hello Expats,

I filed my EOI for NSW in the category 261313 - Software Engineer 
on 21st June 2016 with 55 + 5 (State points) which got updated on 30th August 2016 with 60 + 5 (state points). Now I have 2 questions:

1) Will i be getting any ahead in the queue of 65 pointers as I already applied before many of 65 pointers?

2) I am a bit confused as what I have seen here the trend is and what my consultant told me. As according to him NSW is not sending any invites for the state as the Labour Market condition is not that good and has suggested me to write PTE again and just aim for a 8 band. 

What you guys think I should do? Do I have a chance for an invite in September or October?

Thanks in advance


----------



## Aikhan (Jul 14, 2016)

Dear All,
I've got my NSW invitation yesterday within a month of applying for NSW. Before that I wasted my almost 3 months for Victoria SS. Email time was 01:11 am Sydney time.


ANSZCO Code: 261112-Systems Analyst
17 Mar 2016 ACS Applied
22 Mar 2016 ACS Positive 8 Yrs
13 May 2016 IELTS: LRWS (8,8,7.5,7.5)
13 May 2016 Applied 189: (65 Points)
26 May 2016 Applied Victoria SS (65+5 Points)
16 Jun 2016 190 Acknowledgement
05 Aug 2016 Victoria Rejection
06 Aug 2016 Applied NSW SS (65 +5 Points)
02 Sep 2016 NSW ITA Received.


----------



## jwmcgill (Jun 6, 2016)

andyyangjian said:


> i think you should accept NSW's invitation


Thanks Andy for your feedback. I will make decision by end of the day today.


----------



## jwmcgill (Jun 6, 2016)

meraprvisa said:


> can you please confirm your experience as per ACS assessment?
> 
> do mention year and months.
> 
> ...


Here is the exact wording from my ACS result:
"....employment after September 2008 is considered to equate to work.."
Obviously, ACS deducted 2 yrs of experience prior to Sept 2008. I have no gaps in employments after Sept 2008. This will give me 8 years of experience by end of SEPT 2016. So I am hoping to receive 5 points which will put in 65 bucket. I hope this is helpful and makes sense.


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

vsb546 said:


> Hi I am also having same points like you and same occupation just we months before I lodged my EOI. Well when should we expect nomination from NSW as per your point of view. I am in very critical situation as my current visa expiring next month 24 is there any chance to expect prior to that date. Please others also comment on this. Thank you.


Wish u get the invite soon. However these cases can't speed up in getting an invite. But hope to hear from nsw soon as they invited few 60+5 pointers recently. Mostly it was 65+5 pointers who were invited.


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

alexmc17 said:


> Hello Expats,
> 
> I filed my EOI for NSW in the category 261313 - Software Engineer
> on 21st June 2016 with 55 + 5 (State points) which got updated on 30th August 2016 with 60 + 5 (state points). Now I have 2 questions:
> ...


1) the eoi will move to 30th August as ua points increased on that day instead of 21st June. 
2)counting on nsw for invite is bit annoying as they clearly have no time lines and they max pointers are called in first. So far this financial year there was no flood of invites sent so you need to wait for a while may be this month or next month u can have ur Chace to tel u are invited.


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

There is nothing wrong in writing pte and score above 79 in all sections and increase ua chances to be invited.


----------



## expat1222 (Jun 5, 2014)

aussiedream87 said:


> Congratulations mate. That's was a Smooth journey before u got your grant. Wish u all the best for your future endeavors.


Thanks!

It wasn't smooth at all, I started researching about the whole Aussie migration process in 2012, back then I did not have enough experience.
I applied for Victoria nomination and it got rejected (as you can see in my signature), as I applied without the required experience.
I was not ready to give up then so I applied for NSW when I had enough experience.
I was very careful when handling documents, I was very particular about not to make even a small spelling mistake as I did not want to mess up once more.
After many sleepless nights and endless waiting, with god's grace, I finally received it.

I wish you all the best as well, do not give up, ever.


----------



## jwmcgill (Jun 6, 2016)

As I wrote earlier on this thread that I received NSW invitation on SEPT 1 and I am leaning towards to accept and apply for it. I am also likely to receive 189 invitation sometime in OCT or NOV this year...since I will have 65 points starting OCT 1. So, can someone please write about disadvantages or downsides of 190 apart from:

1. 300 AUD fees 
2. Appx. 30 days of ITA SS processing time
3. Moral/Legal Obligation to stay in NSW (b.t.w. - my preferred destination is Sydney)

Something like, longer processing times, extra documentation etc.

Thanks


----------



## hari_it_ram (Jun 30, 2013)

Since your preferred location is Sydney, I am sure your will still opt for Sydney even if you go via 189. And moreover. For me 190 SYDNEY = 189. If i were you, I would have applied by the time and wait for the ITA from NSW. Who knows you may need get direct grant before Nov if everything goes well. Considering our JOB Code and preference, going with 190 is better option. 



jwmcgill said:


> As I wrote earlier on this thread that I received NSW invitation on SEPT 1 and I am leaning towards to accept and apply for it. I am also likely to receive 189 invitation sometime in OCT or NOV this year...since I will have 65 points starting OCT 1. So, can someone please write about disadvantages or downsides of 190 apart from:
> 
> 1. 300 AUD fees
> 2. Appx. 30 days of ITA SS processing time
> ...


----------



## jwmcgill (Jun 6, 2016)

hari_it_ram said:


> Since your preferred location is Sydney, I am sure your will still opt for Sydney even if you go via 189. And moreover. For me 190 SYDNEY = 189. If i were you, I would have applied by the time and wait for the ITA from NSW. Who knows you may need get direct grant before Nov if everything goes well. Considering our JOB Code and preference, going with 190 is better option.


Thanks Hari. This helps clarify some confusion in my head.


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

jwmcgill said:


> As I wrote earlier on this thread that I received NSW invitation on SEPT 1 and I am leaning towards to accept and apply for it. I am also likely to receive 189 invitation sometime in OCT or NOV this year...since I will have 65 points starting OCT 1. So, can someone please write about disadvantages or downsides of 190 apart from:
> 
> 1. 300 AUD fees
> 2. Appx. 30 days of ITA SS processing time
> ...


As u said Sydney will be ur destination to be in and NSW has sent the invite already so I would go ahead and Opt for 190 nsw if I was you. The only thing different to 189 will be 300aud. Otherwise ebrything is normal.


----------



## jwmcgill (Jun 6, 2016)

aussiedream87 said:


> As u said Sydney will be ur destination to be in and NSW has sent the invite already so I would go ahead and Opt for 190 nsw if I was you. The only thing different to 189 will be 300aud. Otherwise ebrything is normal.


Thanks Aussiedream. FYI - just submitted nomination application and paid to NSW. Hopefully I will hear back from them some time next month with positive result.


----------



## enygma (Feb 1, 2015)

anuarora said:


> 65 + 5 - Business Analyst; I got the NSW Nomination email. My question was - they have used my First name "Twice"...so was confused...Is this how they call


Congratulations Anu!! So Did you file your application? 

Please share your points breakup, this will help get some idea where do others stand.

Thank you in advance


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

jwmcgill said:


> Thanks Aussiedream. FYI - just submitted nomination application and paid to NSW. Hopefully I will hear back from them some time next month with positive result.


Congratulations. Hope u get your ITA soon. Meanwhile arrange ur docs for visa processing. 

Note that you will have only 60 days to apply for Visa i.e make the payments to lodge the application. After you make the payments you will have the links to upload the documents and also generate your HAP id for medicals.

See below for checklist

The following Forms and Documents are required:-

A) Forms

1. Form 80- Personal Particulars for assessment including Character Assessment- to be filled by and completed for each applicants who are 16 years of age or over. All the questions to be answered. Avoid using N/A. There should not be any gap period in Question#18-Details of addresses of the places where you have lived during the last 10 years (including Australia), Question# 20 Employment History and Question # 21 Qualifications undertaken since secondary school. If there is a gap, provide an explanation for the same.

Note:- The form should be filled in Upper Case. Either by hand or can be type written. Sign at appropriate place and scan it back to be uploaded.

B) List of documents are required:
1. Photocopy of passports of PA, Spouse and all dependent children (if married). All pages duly notarized or colored scanned copies of original documents.
2. Academic/Education transcripts and certificates from Std Xth onwards for PA and Spouse (if married)- duly notarized or colored scanned copies of original documents.
3. Passport size photographs each of PA, Spouse and Children (with white background only)
4. Notarized copy or colored scanned copies of assessment result from the Assessment
5. Visa Processing Fee can be made either by Credit Card (Master Card/American Express/Visa) or travel card in favour of DIBP
6. Applicant charge 18 years or over
Additional Applicant charge under 18 years
AUD $ 3600/-
AUD $1800/-
AUD $900 /-
7. Notarized copy or colored scanned copies of Police Clearance Certificate from all countries where stayed for 12 months or more for PA, Spouse and dependent Children aged 16 years and above.
Note : Indian Police clearance certificate must be obtained only from the Regional Passport Office.--------------------- may be submitted later on request when medical received
8. Copy of birth certificate - duly notarized or colored scan copy of original document.
9. Notarized copies or colored scanned copies of original documents of Work Experience letters from all employers for PA and Spouse (if married)- particularly the current one which must be recently dated.
10. Notarized copy or colored scanned copies of original document of marriage certificate.
11. Birth certificates of children - duly notarized or colored scanned copies of original document.
12. Updated Resume of PA & Spouse (if applicable )
13. Form 16 (Tax related) from all present and past Employees (if applicable) - duly notarized or colored scanned copies of original document.
14. Form 2D Saral (if applicable) - Tax related - duly notarized or colored scanned copies of original document.
15. Salary Slips for at least 5-6 per year to cover the whole employment period. - Duly notarized or colored scanned copies of original document.
16. Copies of Bank Statement evidencing the deposit of Salary to cover the whole employment period (Notarized or colored scanned copies of original document)
17. Details of reference from present/past employment. (Notarized or colored scanned copies of original document)
18. References from Client/Customers (Appreciation letter). (Notarized or colored scanned copies of original document)
19. Notarized Copy or colored scanned copy of Valid IELTS for Primary applicant.
20. Colored scanned copy of IELTS with overall 4.5 bands for Secondary applicant or submit a letter from the college/institute/university in regard to medium of instructions as English during the course.
21. Sponsored Family supporting documents.

Various form that might be required.
Form 80 Personal Character Assesment
https://www.border.gov.au/Forms/Documents/80.pdf

Form 1221 Additional Personal Particulars Information Form
https://www.border.gov.au/Forms/Documents/1221.pdf

Form 26 and form 160 for medicals
http://www.border.gov.au/forms/Documents/26.pdf

http://www.border.gov.au/forms/Documents/160.pdf

Note: some documents not be applicable for other nationals like tax documents mentioned above. You can prepare similar document which might be applicable.


----------



## jwmcgill (Jun 6, 2016)

aussiedream87 said:


> Congratulations. Hope u get your ITA soon. Meanwhile arrange ur docs for visa processing.
> 
> Note that you will have only 60 days to apply for Visa i.e make the payments to lodge the application. After you make the payments you will have the links to upload the documents and also generate your HAP id for medicals.
> 
> ...


aussiedream, really appreciate your help and the information you provided about next steps in the process. It could have taken me several hours if not days to find the same. Thank you.


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

jwmcgill said:


> aussiedream, really appreciate your help and the information you provided about next steps in the process. It could have taken me several hours if not days to find the same. Thank you.



Anytime brother. The credit goes to Vikas a senior member of this forum. All the best for next stages. Cheers. =)


----------



## hari_it_ram (Jun 30, 2013)

Bro,

Glad that you applied for the NSW nomination. Could you please let me know what are all the documents you uploaded for NSW. I believe you have got the attestation from Notary.

If you have uploaded all the docs to prove your points then there should not be any difference between the docs you sent to NSW nomination and for DIBP, which you do in due course. Just my understanding, please clarify. 




jwmcgill said:


> Thanks Aussiedream. FYI - just submitted nomination application and paid to NSW. Hopefully I will hear back from them some time next month with positive result.


----------



## jwmcgill (Jun 6, 2016)

hari_it_ram said:


> Bro,
> 
> Glad that you applied for the NSW nomination. Could you please let me know what are all the documents you uploaded for NSW. I believe you have got the attestation from Notary.
> 
> If you have uploaded all the docs to prove your points then there should not be any difference between the docs you sent to NSW nomination and for DIBP, which you do in due course. Just my understanding, please clarify.


Thanks Hari. Most of my documents are color scans so didn't need to certify or do notary. :fingerscrossed: 228 USD (300 AUD) on line 

Here is the list of documents I submitted:

Bio-data page of passport (color copy)
ACS Results Report (color copy)
IELTS Report (color copy)
Educational qualifications (degree+transcripts) (certified black and white copies)
Resume
Employment reference letters (color)
Payroll records - tax returns + payslips (color)


----------



## anurag.vashist (Mar 28, 2016)

aussiedream87 said:


> Anytime brother. The credit goes to Vikas a senior member of this forum. All the best for next stages. Cheers. =)


@aussiedream87 - Can you please let me know how to initiate PCC and Medical ? I am expecting invitation in next couple of rounds but wanted to get started with PCC atleast. 

I only need it for India. It will be for me, my wife and 2 children. Me and my wife's passport got renewed in Feb 2016 and police verification was done at that time. Both kids passport is just couple of months old and police verification was done for them as well.


----------



## hari_it_ram (Jun 30, 2013)

jwmcgill said:


> Thanks Hari. Most of my documents are color scans so didn't need to certify or do notary. :fingerscrossed: 228 USD (300 AUD) on line
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Great. So the list seems to pretty much the same that we will be sending to DIBP I guess. 

When you have time try filling Form 80 and 1221. All the best for the ITA.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anurag.vashist (Mar 28, 2016)

jwmcgill said:


> Thanks Hari. Most of my documents are color scans so didn't need to certify or do notary. :fingerscrossed: 228 USD (300 AUD) on line
> 
> Here is the list of documents I submitted:
> 
> ...



@jwmcgill - How much experience you have claimed ? I have the same profile and had submitted EOI on 4th June but haven't received any invite from NSW. Experience is 7.1 years.


----------



## jwmcgill (Jun 6, 2016)

hari_it_ram said:


> Great. So the list seems to pretty much the same that we will be sending to DIBP I guess.
> 
> When you have time try filling Form 80 and 1221. All the best for the ITA.
> 
> ...


Thanks Hari for reminder. Yeah, thats what I would be doing for next 3 days as we have long weekend (labor day) here.


----------



## jwmcgill (Jun 6, 2016)

anurag.vashist said:


> @jwmcgill - How much experience you have claimed ? I have the same profile and had submitted EOI on 4th June but haven't received any invite from NSW. Experience is 7.1 years.


As of today, I have claimed 7 years, 11 months. Hopefully you will receive invitation soon. Good luck.


----------



## bonkers911 (Aug 29, 2016)

aussiedream87 said:


> Congratulations. Hope u get your ITA soon. Meanwhile arrange ur docs for visa processing.
> 
> Note that you will have only 60 days to apply for Visa i.e make the payments to lodge the application. After you make the payments you will have the links to upload the documents and also generate your HAP id for medicals.
> 
> ...


If we are not claiming any points for experience, will we still have to provide the pay slips and everything??


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

bonkers911 said:


> If we are not claiming any points for experience, will we still have to provide the pay slips and everything??


Yes we have to.


----------



## sobtisonam (Jun 19, 2016)

Congratulations to the lucky ones who have received their invites.

Has anyone got an invite from NSW under Stream 2? If yes, could you share details like points, date of EOI submission etc.


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

bonkers911 said:


> If we are not claiming any points for experience, will we still have to provide the pay slips and everything??


No. You are not supposed to as CO will normally not ask. But keep them ready as they may ask, totally depends on CO. Mostly they dont ask about them.


----------



## FlytoAustraliaSoon (Sep 10, 2015)

The information shared in this thread is awesome.. Thanks to all.

Any update on next round of NSW invitation date (SC190)?

Also, is there any chances of getting SC189 invitation for the Software Engineer profile with 60 points ?


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

FlytoAustraliaSoon said:


> The information shared in this thread is awesome.. Thanks to all.
> 
> Any update on next round of NSW invitation date (SC190)?
> 
> Also, is there any chances of getting SC189 invitation for the Software Engineer profile with 60 points ?


There are no timelines for NSW. so just sit back and relax whike u wait for invite. 

Regarding the 189 query it would take a while before they call 60 pointers. As of now 60+5 pointers are called under 2613. So to get 189 with 60 points it's tuff as of now.


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

BulletAK said:


> No. You are not supposed to as CO will normally not ask. But keep them ready as they may ask, totally depends on CO. Mostly they dont ask about them.


Even if you don't claim points for work experience it's better to share all the relevant information. You may not have 3 years experience to claim points but the accessing body would have consider the experience from some day so it's preferred to share the documents rather than Co coming back to you asking for information and delaying ur grant.


----------



## daussie (Jun 16, 2016)

aussiedream87 said:


> bonkers911 said:
> 
> 
> > If we are not claiming any points for experience, will we still have to provide the pay slips and everything??
> ...


Not required. You can list experience in EOI where we have proofs to claim points. Those experiences before skill met date not even required to be listed.


----------



## daussie (Jun 16, 2016)

aussiedream87 said:


> jwmcgill said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks Aussiedream. FYI - just submitted nomination application and paid to NSW. Hopefully I will hear back from them some time next month with positive result.
> ...


Think only gaps in employment/ unemployment need to be explained. Gasp in education required?


----------



## bonkers911 (Aug 29, 2016)

wonderful to see so many people respond to my query. Here's another one, help me out over here if you can

I wrote my ielts exam and this is the result. L-8.5, R-8, W-7.5, S-7, I am expecting my CDR's assessment in the next week. However my points are accumulating as these:
Age: 30 points
Education: 15 points
English: 10 points

I am a mechanical engineer who graduated in 2014 so I don't have a work experience of 3 years to qualify for 5 points. 

Can someone please suggest which state should I submit my EOI for and is there any chance of me getting nominated by any state?

Or should I just wait for myself to complete 3 years of my work experience. 
Thank you for your time and attention.


----------



## FlytoAustraliaSoon (Sep 10, 2015)

aussiedream87 said:


> There are no timelines for NSW. so just sit back and relax whike u wait for invite.
> 
> Regarding the 189 query it would take a while before they call 60 pointers. As of now 60+5 pointers are called under 2613. So to get 189 with 60 points it's tuff as of now.


Thanks aussiedream87 for your comments. Will wait and meanwhile will also try for PTE..


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

aussiedream87 said:


> Even if you don't claim points for work experience it's better to share all the relevant information. You may not have 3 years experience to claim points but the accessing body would have consider the experience from some day so it's preferred to share the documents rather than Co coming back to you asking for information and delaying ur grant.




Who told you so!? This is utterly incorrect. Any specialist will confirm that no need to attach irrelevant docs, this will only cause CO to spend extra time in looking at your docs. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pr2b (Jul 24, 2013)

jwmcgill said:


> As of today, I have claimed 7 years, 11 months. Hopefully you will receive invitation soon. Good luck.


Hi 
I noticed in your signature that you have submitted EOI for 189 and 190. Have you submitted two different EOI's or same EOI was used for both visa types?

I also wanted to ask, what happened with 189 EOI when you received the invitation for 190? Is it still active ?


----------



## zooter80 (Jul 14, 2012)

I have a question. What occupations / codes will NSW invite under Tier-2. Do they just sort the CSOL in descending order of points and invite? Or do they further filter in each category? This is a bit of a mystery to me...

I will be having 70 points if I include NSW state nomination...would this be sufficient to get an invite? Given that there is only 4,000 invites for the year, what are the chances?

My details:

Occupation: ICT Manager
Age: 25
Edu: 15
Work Exp: 5
English: 20
SS: 5

edit: as per http://www.industry.nsw.gov.au/live...lled-nominated-migration-190/are-you-eligible the sorting criteria is given.

But first, it is sorted by Occupation. What does it exactly mean? Which occupation is 1st priority and what is 2nd and so on?


----------



## sridhar.crm (Sep 5, 2016)

Hi All,

Great work by all and very informative site. My first post and please help me out with information.

I can't update my signature with relevant information as new to this thread, but below is my timeline till date

ANZCODE: 261313-software engineer
07/07/2016 - PTE exam|Score-65 each
30/06/2016 - ACS Applied
18/07/2016 - ACS Positive outcome
21/07/2016 - EOI Submitted- NSW SS(55+5)

Next Steps:
XX/XX/2016 - NSW Invite | 
XX/XX/2016 - Application for NSW nomination submitted | 
XX/XX/2016 – Skill Select Invitation to apply for 190 visa | 
XX/XX/2016 - 190 visa application to DIBP | 
XX/XX/2016 - PCC | Health | Documents uploaded | 
XX/XX/2016 - Case officer assigned
XX/XX/2016 - Visa Grant |


I still didn't get any invite from NSW, will it take more time or when can i expect an invite. Seeing, this thread, it looks like for point(55+5-NSW SS), it may take longer. Please provide some insight on this.

Thanks


----------



## texyaz (Apr 9, 2015)

Hi all...

If a state refuse your EOI 190 application, then the EOI status in skill select changes from Submitted to refused? ot it is still active with submitted status?


----------



## FFacs (Jul 6, 2016)

sridhar.crm said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Great work by all and very informative site. My first post and please help me out with information.
> 
> ...


I'm not an expert, but I doubt NSW would invite you with that score. What is the breakdown of your points?


----------



## kamy58 (Jun 6, 2015)

texyaz said:


> Hi all...
> 
> If a state refuse your EOI 190 application, then the EOI status in skill select changes from Submitted to refused? ot it is still active with submitted status?


They don't refuse in Skill select, it's outside process.


----------



## kamy58 (Jun 6, 2015)

sridhar.crm said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Great work by all and very informative site. My first post and please help me out with information.
> 
> ...


Chances are slim but you never know.


----------



## sridhar.crm (Sep 5, 2016)

THanks for the update, but why chances are low, i think 60 qualifies for an invite, though it may take some longer time.


Age 33 - 25
English Language Ability Proficient -10
education- 15
State/Territory Nomination-5
Years of experience -5( 5 years out of 7)
TOTAL 60


----------



## sp999 (Aug 7, 2016)

Hi , 

I am petroleum engineer. My point breakdown is as below : 

Age 30
Australian study 5 
Partners skill 5 
English(pte 65each)10
Bachelors 15
State nomination. 5 

Total points with nomination is 70. My Eoi date is 29/7/2016 

Will i get nsw nomination??? 
If yes than when should I expect it??? 

Please help


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## commie_rick (Dec 15, 2012)

sridhar.crm said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Great work by all and very informative site. My first post and please help me out with information.
> 
> ...



for state nomination, did u choose nsw or 'any' ?


----------



## kamy58 (Jun 6, 2015)

sridhar.crm said:


> THanks for the update, but why chances are low, i think 60 qualifies for an invite, though it may take some longer time.
> 
> 
> Age 33 - 25
> ...


Yes, you certainly qualify but higher pointers are invited first. If at some point of time they come down to 55+5, they may invite you as well.


----------



## Naga1985 (Jun 12, 2016)

sridhar.crm said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Great work by all and very informative site. My first post and please help me out with information.
> 
> ...


I think definitely you will be invited , but not before December. Based on immitracker , there are already so many 55 pointers waiting from last December and January onwards. First priority will be given to them . If more 60 + 5 pointers are increased this year, then getting invite might become really tough. My immigration agent said that due to heavy competition for us visa and stringent Canadian visa process, many people are opting for Australia and many are landing in 60+5 too


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

Naga1985 said:


> I think definitely you will be invited , but not before December. Based on immitracker , there are already so many 55 pointers waiting from last December and January onwards. First priority will be given to them . If more 60 + 5 pointers are increased this year, then getting invite might become really tough. My immigration agent said that due to heavy competition for us visa and stringent Canadian visa process, many people are opting for Australia and many are landing in 60+5 too


Just to add to what you said. They are 55+5 pointers waiting for over 18+ months. I know someone who's waiting since last year March. Being 55pointers you have no much choice but to increase points or just wait


----------



## pipebritop (Sep 6, 2015)

Naga1985 said:


> I think definitely you will be invited , but not before December. Based on immitracker , there are already so many 55 pointers waiting from last December and January onwards. First priority will be given to them . If more 60 + 5 pointers are increased this year, then getting invite might become really tough. My immigration agent said that due to heavy competition for us visa and stringent Canadian visa process, many people are opting for Australia and many are landing in 60+5 too


In my opinion, and hopefully I am wrong because I'm on the same boat, 55+5 pointers will not be invited except rare occupations. There are a lot of competitors because is more accessible to get band 7 equivalence with PTE. My advice would be those with 0 points in English should go for PTE and get 10 more points. Actually, getting score for English is the easiest way to improve your EOI with 10 points. Another thing is to improve from 7 to 8.

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

pipebritop said:


> In my opinion, and hopefully I am wrong because I'm on the same boat, 55+5 pointers will not be invited except rare occupations. There are a lot of competitors because is more accessible to get band 7 equivalence with PTE. My advice would be those with 0 points in English should go for PTE and get 10 more points. Actually, getting score for English is the easiest way to improve your EOI with 10 points. Another thing is to improve from 7 to 8.
> 
> Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


Totally agree with what u said Philippe =)


----------



## runapavel (Sep 3, 2016)

My point breakdown is below:


Occupation: Accountant ( General)
Age 30
Australian study qualification 5
Bachelor degree 5
Professional year 5
NAATI 5
Australian work experience 5 ( 1 year)
Competent English : 0 point

190 subclass: 70 points 
189 subclass : 65 points
DOE : 2nd May

Do I have any chances to get inviting from NSW ?
I am too much worried and tried to get PTE score immediately.
If anyone have idea about NSW invitation process, pls replay.
Thanks
Runa


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## commie_rick (Dec 15, 2012)

runapavel said:


> My point breakdown is below:
> 
> 
> Occupation: Accountant ( General)
> ...



Hi Runa,

I've almost the same points as you . My general understanding is as long as your occupation is in SOL and you meet a 60, you are eligible. Being invited is a different story , unfortunately


----------



## sridhar.crm (Sep 5, 2016)

commie_rick said:


> for state nomination, did u choose nsw or 'any' ?


I have applied only NSW.

I have given PTE three times and finally got 65. I am bit worried to get PTE again and get good score again for EOI. But for waiting and checking my inbox for now, i cant do much.


----------



## commie_rick (Dec 15, 2012)

sridhar.crm said:


> I have applied only NSW.
> 
> I have given PTE three times and finally got 65. I am bit worried to get PTE again and get good score again for EOI. But for waiting and checking my inbox for now, i cant do much.


I choose nsw. Good luck


----------



## FlytoAustraliaSoon (Sep 10, 2015)

sridhar.crm said:


> I have applied only NSW.
> 
> I have given PTE three times and finally got 65. I am bit worried to get PTE again and get good score again for EOI. But for waiting and checking my inbox for now, i cant do much.


I have given 2 times PTE and planning to try for 3rd time .. hope to get it clear.. 

Please update your signature with the timelines.


----------



## jasonwkim (Mar 1, 2016)

On last Friday, I got nomination from NSW and Applied for NSW invitation. 
Here are my 2 questions.
Is there any change to be refuged by NSW or case officer?

What do you say whether I can receive pr in this year or not?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ridhidureja (Dec 14, 2015)

*NSW State Nomintation*



jasonwkim said:


> On last Friday, I got nomination from NSW and Applied for NSW invitation.
> Here are my 2 questions.
> Is there any change to be refuged by NSW or case officer?
> 
> ...



HI

Max time is 90 days in which you get your PR if your documents and point claim is genuine.


190 processing is faster then 189
Regards
Ridhi


----------



## hari_it_ram (Jun 30, 2013)

I know I am expecting too much, however, too curious to know whether NSW will have one more round coming Friday 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## commie_rick (Dec 15, 2012)

jasonwkim said:


> On last Friday, I got nomination from NSW and Applied for NSW invitation.
> Here are my 2 questions.
> Is there any change to be refuged by NSW or case officer?
> 
> ...



Hi Jason 


Did you choose "any" for the state nomination?


----------



## jasonwkim (Mar 1, 2016)

commie_rick said:


> Hi Jason
> 
> 
> 
> ...




no NSW
you should choose NSW
if you do that, NSW knows the fact that you choose.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nology06 (Sep 6, 2016)

jasonwkim said:


> no NSW
> you should choose NSW
> if you do that, NSW knows the fact that you choose.
> 
> ...


Hi there, did you submit several EOI? or did you chose multiple states in the same EOI?

Thanks!


----------



## Raj_imp (Aug 31, 2016)

All,
Pls advise with the below details when can I expect NSW state nomination eMail?

PTE : 10P
Age : 15 P
Edu : 15 P
Exp : 20 P

189 EOI - (60p) -- 29/8
190 EOI - NSW (60+5) -- 29/8


----------



## Raj_imp (Aug 31, 2016)

Raj_imp said:


> All,
> Pls advise with the below details when can I expect NSW state nomination eMail?
> 
> PTE : 10P
> ...


Forgot to mention that I have applied in Software Engineer.


----------



## jasonwkim (Mar 1, 2016)

nology06 said:


> Hi there, did you submit several EOI? or did you chose multiple states in the same EOI?
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!




several


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shailsol (Jun 13, 2016)

How did you manage to get assessment for Accoutant with competent english?

English requirement by CPA, ICAA and IPA is 7 band which is mandatory.:noidea::noidea:





runapavel said:


> My point breakdown is below:
> 
> 
> Occupation: Accountant ( General)
> ...


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

commie_rick said:


> Hi Jason
> 
> 
> Did you choose "any" for the state nomination?


He would have chosen nsw as he applied for nsw. Which ever state you apply u need to choose that particular state in order to get nominated from that respective state.


----------



## daussie (Jun 16, 2016)

Is it a good idea to do medicals before visa lodge?


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

daussie said:


> Is it a good idea to do medicals before visa lodge?


Even I was thinking do that. It's allowed by dibp so it's just going to help us in save sometime I guess. I did see speak to one person who did Medicals before visa lodgement. It saved time as I expected him to say.


----------



## FlytoAustraliaSoon (Sep 10, 2015)

My PTE score gained only 6; which calculate my points to 0 and my overall score is 60 + 5 SS. 

Does the English score make any difference in the process of NSW selection process for 190 ?


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

FlytoAustraliaSoon said:


> My PTE score gained only 6; which calculate my points to 0 and my overall score is 60 + 5 SS.
> 
> Does the English score make any difference in the process of NSW selection process for 190 ?


Since you have 60+5, that wont make much difference but if your occupation has high number of applicants, then it might cause some delay as NSW prefers 7 bands people more. So surely after all 60+5 (7 bands) applicants, you can be nominated.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

jasonwkim said:


> On last Friday, I got nomination from NSW and Applied for NSW invitation.
> Here are my 2 questions.
> Is there any change to be refuged by NSW or case officer?
> 
> ...




Never came across a refusal.

2-8 weeks.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hardeep82 (Jul 29, 2016)

Hi All,

Can we use forex card for VISA payment? or do we mandatorily need a credit card. 
In my case my credit card limit is less, so want to check for payment options?
Please reply if any body knows the solution?

Thanks,
Hardeep


----------



## immigrant589 (Jun 11, 2015)

Hardeep82 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Can we use forex card for VISA payment? or do we mandatorily need a credit card.
> In my case my credit card limit is less, so want to check for payment options?
> ...


I am also facing same issue in Paksitan


----------



## kamy58 (Jun 6, 2015)

immigrant589 said:


> I am also facing same issue in Paksitan



Yes you can use forex card with currency AUD, there is a separate thread on this forum describing this for ICICI bank. But process should be similar for any other bank.


----------



## ricky7 (Aug 21, 2016)

In my opinion , nsw has already started inviting 55 points for rare occupation like occupational health and safety advicer. so my one hoping soon .


----------



## immigrant589 (Jun 11, 2015)

kamy58 said:


> Yes you can use forex card with currency AUD, there is a separate thread on this forum describing this for ICICI bank. But process should be similar for any other bank.


Any response from Pakistan, as i am unable to find appropriate option in Pakistan


----------



## kamy58 (Jun 6, 2015)

immigrant589 said:


> Any response from Pakistan, as i am unable to find appropriate option in Pakistan


This is a prepaid card and a standard finance industry product, it should be available there as well.


----------



## texyaz (Apr 9, 2015)

Dear All..

Yesterday I received my Queensland Nomination, 2339... 60 points..


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

ricky7 said:


> In my opinion , nsw has already started inviting 55 points for rare occupation like occupational health and safety advicer. so my one hoping soon .




They always did. Almost from sep 15. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pipebritop (Sep 6, 2015)

ricky7 said:


> In my opinion , nsw has already started inviting 55 points for rare occupation like occupational health and safety advicer. so my one hoping soon .


The always invite rare occupations, however, there are no indicators about massive invitations to 55+5 pointers

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

texyaz said:


> Dear All..
> 
> Yesterday I received my Queensland Nomination, 2339... 60 points..


Congratulations mate


----------



## pipebritop (Sep 6, 2015)

pipebritop said:


> The always invite rare occupations, however, there are no indicators about massive invitations to 55+5 pointers
> 
> Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


*They

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

Anyone in the forum who did their Medicals even before they could get invite. I remember seeing a person but not sure on which tread I spoke to him. Any thread to talk abt this pls advice. Thanks.


----------



## pipebritop (Sep 6, 2015)

I made it

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## pipebritop (Sep 6, 2015)

But still waiting invitation

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

aussiedream87 said:


> Anyone in the forum who did their Medicals even before they could get invite. I remember seeing a person but not sure on which tread I spoke to him. Any thread to talk abt this pls advice. Thanks.




Easy - my health declaration - register - get hap id - go to doctor. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## daussie (Jun 16, 2016)

andreyx108b said:


> aussiedream87 said:
> 
> 
> > Anyone in the forum who did their Medicals even before they could get invite. I remember seeing a person but not sure on which tread I spoke to him. Any thread to talk abt this pls advice. Thanks.
> ...


Any thing we have to be concerned about in medical? Ex: Fasting hours etc to get good results. I'm nervous since they don't expose results.


----------



## vsb546 (Apr 16, 2016)

Hi every one tomorrow can we expect any invitations from NSW....


----------



## daussie (Jun 16, 2016)

vsb546 said:


> Hi every one tomorrow can we expect any invitations from NSW....


I don't think they will. May be next Friday.


----------



## daussie (Jun 16, 2016)

andreyx108b said:


> aussiedream87 said:
> 
> 
> > Anyone in the forum who did their Medicals even before they could get invite. I remember seeing a person but not sure on which tread I spoke to him. Any thread to talk abt this pls advice. Thanks.
> ...


Why your immitracker is down?


----------



## pipebritop (Sep 6, 2015)

daussie said:


> Any thing we have to be concerned about in medical? Ex: Fasting hours etc to get good results. I'm nervous since they don't expose results.




Just go, don get nervous to avoid an increase in the blood pressure . Fasting isn't necessary. The should ask you for HIV test, urine and chest xray


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## daussie (Jun 16, 2016)

pipebritop said:


> daussie said:
> 
> 
> > Any thing we have to be concerned about in medical? Ex: Fasting hours etc to get good results. I'm nervous since they don't expose results.
> ...


Thanks dude


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

daussie said:


> Why your immitracker is down?


Up and running


----------



## AJAUS (Mar 30, 2016)

Hi Friends, I am very happy to update that with the grace of Lord Jesus Christ, we got our grants today - one month after visa lodge. I had submitted the requested doc yesterday. Thanks you for all the guidance and support I got through this forum. All the very best to everyone waiting for their grants.

Best Wishes
AJ



263212 | ICT Support Engineer 
ACS: 31-03-16
EOI: 09-05-16
SA Application: 04-07-16
SA Approval: 15-07-16
Visa Lodge: 06-08-16
Document Request Marriage Certificate: 18-08-16 
Document provided to CO: 07-09-16
Visa Grant: 08-09-2016
IED: 21-07-17
Points- Age: 25, Education: 15, Work Experience: 10, English: 20, SA SS: 5 Total: 75

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andyyangjian (May 1, 2015)

vsb546 said:


> Hi every one tomorrow can we expect any invitations from NSW....


in my opinion, dont expact anything before 30/9 since NSW usually would wait until DIBP sends out all 189 of the month


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

AJAUS said:


> Hi Friends, I am very happy to update that with the grace of Lord Jesus Christ, we got our grants today - one month after visa lodge. I had submitted the requested doc yesterday. Thanks you for all the guidance and support I got through this forum. All the very best to everyone waiting for their grants.
> 
> Best Wishes
> AJ
> ...


Congratulations Ajaus


----------



## commie_rick (Dec 15, 2012)

AJAUS said:


> Hi Friends, I am very happy to update that with the grace of Lord Jesus Christ, we got our grants today - one month after visa lodge. I had submitted the requested doc yesterday. Thanks you for all the guidance and support I got through this forum. All the very best to everyone waiting for their grants.
> 
> Best Wishes
> AJ
> ...




Good stuff! Good luck and keep us posted on your progress !


----------



## runapavel (Sep 3, 2016)

shailsol said:


> How did you manage to get assessment for Accoutant with competent english?
> 
> 
> 
> English requirement by CPA, ICAA and IPA is 7 band which is mandatory.:noidea::noidea:




Hi, you have to get either IELTS 7 band/ PTE 65 or have to complete Professional Year program ( SMIPA) to get positive assessment from accounting assessing authority.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shailsol (Jun 13, 2016)

:clap2::clap2::clap2:



runapavel said:


> Hi, you have to get either IELTS 7 band/ PTE 65 or have to complete Professional Year program ( SMIPA) to get positive assessment from accounting assessing authority.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jwmcgill (Jun 6, 2016)

Happy to report that today my NSW 190 application got approved and received an ITA in skillselect. Moving to next tedious task of putting together all documents and hoping to lodge pr application in next 2 weeks. Timeline details are at signature. Thank you all.


----------



## ricky7 (Aug 21, 2016)

hi all . any nsw invitation today.


----------



## bvinayb (Aug 1, 2016)

jwmcgill said:


> Happy to report that today my NSW 190 application got approved and received an ITA in skillselect. Moving to next tedious task of putting together all documents and hoping to lodge pr application in next 2 weeks. Timeline details are at signature. Thank you all.


Hi,
congrats and all the best.

Had a quick question - 
From your timeline it shows that you submitted a EOI for VIC and then NSW on 2nd Sept. 
When you applied for NSW did you update VIC that you have applied for other state as well? And have received any updates from VIC?

Thanks.


----------



## hari_it_ram (Jun 30, 2013)

Thats great. Whats your point for Exp ?



jwmcgill said:


> Happy to report that today my NSW 190 application got approved and received an ITA in skillselect. Moving to next tedious task of putting together all documents and hoping to lodge pr application in next 2 weeks. Timeline details are at signature. Thank you all.


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

jwmcgill said:


> Happy to report that today my NSW 190 application got approved and received an ITA in skillselect. Moving to next tedious task of putting together all documents and hoping to lodge pr application in next 2 weeks. Timeline details are at signature. Thank you all.


Congratulations on receiving ITA. All the best for future endeavors.


----------



## daussie (Jun 16, 2016)

ricky7 said:


> hi all . any nsw invitation today.


Cool .. hope we can expect some invitations next week....


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

ricky7 said:


> hi all . any nsw invitation today.


Heaven heard anyone confirming nsw nominations. Not sure if they ll send any today.


----------



## jwmcgill (Jun 6, 2016)

aussiedream87 said:


> Congratulations on receiving ITA. All the best for future endeavors.


Thanks aussiedream87.


----------



## jwmcgill (Jun 6, 2016)

hari_it_ram said:


> Thats great. Whats your point for Exp ?


Employment: 10 as per ACS (It will jump to 15, next month- OCT 1 2016)


----------



## hari_it_ram (Jun 30, 2013)

jwmcgill said:


> Employment: 10 as per ACS (It will jump to 15, next month- OCT 1 2016)




So far they have invited 60+5 who have 10 points for exp after English. Hope I will get soon


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sobtisonam (Jun 19, 2016)

Has anyone from stream 2 been invited?


----------



## manisesetty_pr (Jan 19, 2016)

jwmcgill said:


> Thanks aussiedream87.


Hi,

I am into same boat with Developer Programmer (60 + 5). But i am not claiming ZERO points on English. 

Not sure when i will get invitation for NSW... :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:

Thanks,
Subbu.


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

Just a quick question. Is there a way to add any info to the case which we submitted on Vic website.? I applied on Vic website on 6 Sept but I haven't heard back on acknowledgement. I know its too early to ask for it but just informing. Advice pls


----------



## USI (Jan 18, 2016)

hari_it_ram said:


> So far they have invited 60+5 who have 10 points for exp after English. Hope I will get soon
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


how come you are only having 60 points when you have 10 for work experience, 10 for English and 30 for Age. What's your degree? Wouldn't you get 15 points for education? What is your degree if you don't mind me asking. Thanks!


----------



## hari_it_ram (Jun 30, 2013)

USI said:


> how come you are only having 60 points when you have 10 for work experience, 10 for English and 30 for Age. What's your degree? Wouldn't you get 15 points for education? What is your degree if you don't mind me asking. Thanks!




I have only 5 points for Work exp. Rest of the things are same as others. NSW gaves invites to 60+5 but ppl who have got 10 points for work exp got higher preference.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Devina2008 (Aug 9, 2016)

Can we expect nsw invitation at the end of this month?? I have submitted my eoi on 3rd of july, for accountant general with 65+5(ss), eagerly waiting for the invitation coz my visa is going to expire very soon.


----------



## aurora.a (Oct 28, 2015)

Devina2008 said:


> Can we expect nsw invitation at the end of this month?? I have submitted my eoi on 3rd of july, for accountant general with 65+5(ss), eagerly waiting for the invitation coz my visa is going to expire very soon.




Nsw is currently only inviting 70+5 accountants who have superior English 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## expattr (Aug 10, 2014)

Just to update , yesterday I received nomination from NSW and invitation from DIBP.
So time line is as below. 
NSW State EOI 12.8
NSW Invitation to apply 18.8 
NSW Apply for state nomination by me 30.8 
NSWNomination Approval and Invitation to Apply by DIBP 10.9 

I am electrical engineer with 65 points including state 5 points.


points


----------



## Devina2008 (Aug 9, 2016)

So is it worthless of waiting or the waiting time will be a bit long. Thanks


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

expattr said:


> Just to update , yesterday I received nomination from NSW and invitation from DIBP.
> So time line is as below.
> NSW State EOI 12.8
> NSW Invitation to apply 18.8
> ...


Congratulations mate. Could u confirm how many points and years of experience have?


----------



## aurora.a (Oct 28, 2015)

Devina2008 said:


> So is it worthless of waiting or the waiting time will be a bit long. Thanks




No one knows for sure but personally I think unless you have 65+5 with superior English chances aren't looking good 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bony (Jun 27, 2016)

sobtisonam said:


> Has anyone from stream 2 been invited?


hi friend , seems nobody i know till now . don't know when nsw starts stream 2 and what criteria do they follow i have 65 +5 points and am still waiting in 225411 code . 

regards


----------



## expattr (Aug 10, 2014)

aussiedream87 said:


> Congratulations mate. Could u confirm how many points and years of experience have?


3 to 5 years claimed


----------



## gsferrari (Jun 11, 2016)

sobtisonam said:


> Has anyone from stream 2 been invited?


I applied for NSW counting on a Stream-2 invite.

EOI submitted : 14/06/16
Points : 70 + 5
English : Superior (90-90-90-90 in PTE)
Nominated Occupation : ICT Sales Rep (225213)

Nothing yet.

I have no idea about how stream-2 works. Nobody here seems to be talking about stream-2.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

expattr said:


> Just to update , yesterday I received nomination from NSW and invitation from DIBP.
> So time line is as below.
> NSW State EOI 12.8
> NSW Invitation to apply 18.8
> ...




Congrats!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AJAUS (Mar 30, 2016)

gsferrari said:


> I applied for NSW counting on a Stream-2 invite.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Why don't you try SA? If your occupation is in the list, would suggest you to try that unless you have other plans. Stream 2 invitation can be a long wait at times. 



263212 | ICT Support Engineer 
ACS: 31-03-16
EOI: 09-05-16
SA Application: 04-07-16
SA Approval: 15-07-16
Visa Lodge: 06-08-16
Document Request Marriage Certificate: 18-08-16 
Document provided to CO: 07-09-16
Visa Grant: 08-09-2016
IED: 21-07-17
Points- Age: 25, Education: 15, Work Experience: 10, English: 20, SA SS: 5 Total: 75

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ricky7 (Aug 21, 2016)

can any one tell me what is exactly stream 2 means ? does it matter on invitation for nsw having 1 and 2 stream.


----------



## sobtisonam (Jun 19, 2016)

ricky7 said:


> can any one tell me what is exactly stream 2 means ? does it matter on invitation for nsw having 1 and 2 stream.


NSW divides the CSOL in two parts - Stream 1 are priority occupations. Stream 2 are low priority occupations. NSW says that only applicants with high points are considered for invitation in stream 2. They do not specifically define HIGH points. But historic data shows that points +/- 80 are high.


----------



## daussie (Jun 16, 2016)

When is the next 189 round?


----------



## ricky7 (Aug 21, 2016)

sobtisonam said:


> NSW divides the CSOL in two parts - Stream 1 are priority occupations. Stream 2 are low priority occupations. NSW says that only applicants with high points are considered for invitation in stream 2. They do not specifically define HIGH points. But historic data shows that points +/- 80 are high.


would you mind to share the link for me please ,y occupation is

ANZSCO code 4112-13 ,is it on stream 2 or 1?


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

daussie said:


> When is the next 189 round?


14&28 Sept


----------



## rival50 (Sep 1, 2016)

ricky7 said:


> would you mind to share the link for me please ,y occupation is
> 
> 
> 
> ANZSCO code 4112-13 ,is it on stream 2 or 1?




http://www.industry.nsw.gov.au/live...lled-nominated-migration-190/are-you-eligible


----------



## hjauhari (May 2, 2016)

*spouse english score*

Hi,


A small query, if I am not claiming point for partner qualification do I still need to submit Partners English exam certificate ?

Thanks,
Joe


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

hjauhari said:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> A small query, if I am not claiming point for partner qualification do I still need to submit Partners English exam certificate ?
> ...


Yes. Go ahead and submit the English exam certificate. Alternate to that is a latter from last studied institute stating ur partner completed her course in English


----------



## hjauhari (May 2, 2016)

aussiedream87 said:


> Yes. Go ahead and submit the English exam certificate. Alternate to that is a latter from last studied institute stating ur partner completed her course in English


Thanks aussiedream87!!

By what time you are expecting invitation from NSW under 65 Points for 261111?

any idea by what date actually they have sent invitation so far for ICT BA?

Thanks


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

hjauhari said:


> Thanks aussiedream87!!
> 
> By what time you are expecting invitation from NSW under 65 Points for 261111?
> 
> ...


I have no idea as of now they invited 65+5 for NSW. I have moved from 55+5 to 60+5 on July 31 '16. May be another 1-2 months NSW might start calling 60+5 pointers. 2613 code is being called with 60+5 so lets hope BA's are also called ASAP.


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

hjauhari said:


> Thanks aussiedream87!!
> 
> By what time you are expecting invitation from NSW under 65 Points for 261111?
> 
> ...



NSW do not have any timelines in sending nominations. They randomly send out nominations.


----------



## daussie (Jun 16, 2016)

aussiedream87 said:


> daussie said:
> 
> 
> > When is the next 189 round?
> ...


Looking at DIBP site. Still not updated.  
If DIBP send out this Wednesday; hopefully NSW will trigger Thursday/ Friday.


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

daussie said:


> Looking at DIBP site. Still not updated.
> If DIBP send out this Wednesday; hopefully NSW will trigger Thursday/ Friday.


May be Monday dibp will update their website. There were days when results were out and the other round also took place and the results werent published.


----------



## Devina2008 (Aug 9, 2016)

With full of hope of having 65+5 ss points, i have submitted my eoi on 3rd of july for accountant, but now i am totally hope less and depressed coz i havent heard any one saying that they have been invited with this much point. Is there any one who got invited recently ?? Hopefully someone will say "yes" and i can start dreaming again.


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

Devina2008 said:


> With full of hope of having 65+5 ss points, i have submitted my eoi on 3rd of july for accountant, but now i am totally hope less and depressed coz i havent heard any one saying that they have been invited with this much point. Is there any one who got invited recently ?? Hopefully someone will say "yes" and i can start dreaming again.


Sorry to disappoint you Devina still the cutoff does not have seem to come down to 65 for 189 but applicants with 65+5 points are very hopeful that it would come down so don't loose hope it might take some time but eventually you will be able to secure your ITA + for 190 you can always hope for good news


----------



## Devina2008 (Aug 9, 2016)

vikaschandra said:


> Devina2008 said:
> 
> 
> > With full of hope of having 65+5 ss points, i have submitted my eoi on 3rd of july for accountant, but now i am totally hope less and depressed coz i havent heard any one saying that they have been invited with this much point. Is there any one who got invited recently ?? Hopefully someone will say "yes" and i can start dreaming again.
> ...


Thank you vikash for your encouragement. Hopefully i will be invited from nsw soon. Thanks


----------



## hari_it_ram (Jun 30, 2013)

We have 2 rounds for SEP ( apart from 1st Sep )

14 September 2016
28 September 2016

https://www.border.gov.au/Busi/Empl/skillselect

Lets see whether we have some good amount of invites by 16th Friday from NSW after Sep 14th 189 round.


----------



## sobtisonam (Jun 19, 2016)

ricky7 said:


> would you mind to share the link for me please ,y occupation is
> 
> ANZSCO code 4112-13 ,is it on stream 2 or 1?


Here is the link:

Are You Eligible? - Live & Work in New South Wales


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

hari_it_ram said:


> We have 2 rounds for SEP ( apart from 1st Sep )
> 
> 14 September 2016
> 28 September 2016
> ...


Hopefully. They are lot of folks with lot of hopes! Wishing all all the best for the rounds to come.


----------



## hari_it_ram (Jun 30, 2013)

All the best to you, seems you`re waiting close to a year.


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

hari_it_ram said:


> All the best to you, seems you`re waiting close to a year.


Oh yeah going to be year. thanks mate.


----------



## ajay1558 (Sep 11, 2016)

Hi,
I am Mechanical Engineer with 55 + 5 NSW, what are chances that i may get state nomination. I submitted my EOI on 11th August.
Regards


----------



## andyyangjian (May 1, 2015)

according to DIBP's report of 189 invitations on 1/9, a huge backlog of prorata occupation candidates were cleared, another round of 189 will be held on 14/09, maybe we can expact sth from NSW this friday. BTW, by 31/8, 105 nominations were issued by NSW


----------



## Owami2 (Jul 27, 2016)

According to the DIBP update:
2211-Accountants - they have sent 312 invites which is 3 x more (104x3)
2212-Auditors - they have sent 165 invites which is also 3 x more (55 x 3)

That is why we have a shift of 1 month+


----------



## sobtisonam (Jun 19, 2016)

Owami2 said:


> According to the DIBP update:
> 2211-Accountants - they have sent 312 invites which is 3 x more (104x3)
> 2212-Auditors - they have sent 165 invites which is also 3 x more (55 x 3)
> 
> That is why we have a shift of 1 month+


Could you share the link where this information is available.


----------



## Owami2 (Jul 27, 2016)

sobtisonam said:


> Could you share the link where this information is available.


https://www.border.gov.au/Busi/Empl/skillselect
The ceiling for Accountants has increased from 416 to 728
With a total of 2500 invites available for 2016/2017 period, it calculates to 104 invites per round


----------



## davidlk03 (Jul 4, 2016)

Ridiculous how NSW has been sending the invites 105 in 2 months,
52.5 invites a month at least they would come with the prorate for the 4000
363 a month.
THEY HAVEmade their state sponsor system worst,
Any way they will do whatever they want to..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

hjauhari said:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




At the time of visa lodge you will need to submit doc showing functional english knowledge or pay VAC too fee which would entitle your partner to english classes. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hari_it_ram (Jun 30, 2013)

This is really a big shock for me as well, I was so confident that I will get NSW soon after my EOI as I just followed the last year trend and assumed myself. I just have an unrealistic hope that NSW will send out invite for 250 - 350 EOI very soon. Else, I need to re-apply for ACS by including my 1st company (wrong guidance from my agent to force and ignore my 1st company), which will fetch me another 5 points as I completed 7 years as of July 2016 that inturn raises my 190 points to 70. So far, I was bit lazy enough to reapply and have a big pain that 65 pointers cleared till Aug 20. I was under impresssion that NSW will somehow throw the invites and sidelined my ACS reapplicaiton process with that hope. I am missing both here.



davidlk03 said:


> Ridiculous how NSW has been sending the invites 105 in 2 months,
> 52.5 invites a month at least they would come with the prorate for the 4000
> 363 a month.
> THEY HAVEmade their state sponsor system worst,
> ...


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

ajay1558 said:


> Hi,
> I am Mechanical Engineer with 55 + 5 NSW, what are chances that i may get state nomination. I submitted my EOI on 11th August.
> Regards


Can you provide your points breakdown?


----------



## re_rahul (May 23, 2016)

aussiedream87 said:


> Can you provide your points breakdown?




I am waiting from june 2015

Chance only increase when you claim points for english 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## re_rahul (May 23, 2016)

ajay1558 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am Mechanical Engineer with 55 + 5 NSW, what are chances that i may get state nomination. I submitted my EOI on 11th August.
> 
> Regards




Chance are good if you have claimed english point otherwise i am waiting from june 2015 on same profile


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USI (Jan 18, 2016)

re_rahul said:


> I am waiting from june 2015
> 
> Chance only increase when you claim points for english
> 
> ...


Not really! Someone who applied later than my EOI date has got an invite with 10 points for work-ex and 0 points for English score.


----------



## hari_it_ram (Jun 30, 2013)

You have applied only for 189 ?



USI said:


> Not really! Someone who applied later than my EOI date has got an invite with 10 points for work-ex and 0 points for English score.


----------



## USI (Jan 18, 2016)

hari_it_ram said:


> You have applied only for 189 ?


Yes my friend, as my signature says. My EOI date is 6th of June for 190 NSW.


----------



## hari_it_ram (Jun 30, 2013)

Oh, you should have gone for NSW in Jan itself 



USI said:


> Yes my friend, as my signature says. My EOI date is 6th of June for 190 NSW.


----------



## USI (Jan 18, 2016)

hari_it_ram said:


> Oh, you should have gone for NSW in Jan itself


Had some dependencies. I have got a nomination link in March from NSW, couldn't go ahead with it as I saw it late and also my situation wouldn't have allowed me even if I had seen it. Irony is that I have received a nomination link in 3 days last time.  I was more keen in 189 now I am good to take any coz I would lose 5 points for age in October. I'll gain back by march 2017 for work-ex though. So, I hope to get 189 in this or next round max coz that's my deadline


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

USI said:


> Had some dependencies. I have got a nomination link in March from NSW, couldn't go ahead with it as I saw it late and also my situation wouldn't have allowed me even if I had seen it. Irony is that I have received a nomination link in 3 days last time.  I was more keen in 189 now I am good to take any coz I would lose 5 points for age in October. I'll gain back by march 2017 for work-ex though. So, I hope to get 189 in this or next round max coz that's my deadline


sad to hear that you missed one email earlier, good to hear that you received another one.. sad to hear that you will loose points due to age, good to hear that you will gain points due to experience
Well if you are not interested in 190 anymore I would request withdraw your application. It is for benefit of others too at least a slot will be free. Best wishes for the upcoming round hope you get your 189 ITA.

on a softer note with no offence it is very sad to see people blocking slots for 190 where in they do not intend to go for it... why not make up our mind and opt for one whichever comes earlier..


----------



## hari_it_ram (Jun 30, 2013)

Vikas,

That`s really impossible for anyone to withdraw the EOI even before getting an invite from the 189/190. I have seen few withdrew their but ONLY after confirmed with 189 ITA or 190 ITA, and not even at the stage of invite to apply for nomination from states. In this case, USL does not have any invites thats understandable, however, what about people who still holds 189 EOI even after submiting the nomination application for 190`s.



vikaschandra said:


> sad to hear that you missed one email earlier, good to hear that you received another one.. sad to hear that you will loose points due to age, good to hear that you will gain points due to experience
> Well if you are not interested in 190 anymore I would request withdraw your application. It is for benefit of others too at least a slot will be free. Best wishes for the upcoming round hope you get your 189 ITA.
> 
> on a softer note with no offence it is very sad to see people blocking slots for 190 where in they do not intend to go for it... why not make up our mind and opt for one whichever comes earlier..


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

hari_it_ram said:


> Vikas,
> 
> That`s really impossible for anyone to withdraw the EOI even before getting an invite from the 189/190. I have seen few withdrew their but ONLY after confirmed with 189 ITA or 190 ITA, and not even at the stage of invite to apply for nomination from states. In this case, USL does not have any invites thats understandable, however, what about people who still holds 189 EOI even after submiting the nomination application for 190`s.


Hari what i am saying is once an individual has received invite from either of the subclass they can take it up and proceed with it. I have seen many many individuals who put for 190 and 189 and when received 190 ITA they did not want to proceed with it and wanted to wait for 189.. 

this goes for everyone who have received their 189 ITA and still not withdrawn 190 please do it, this was request that i was making. further it is up to an individual on how they want to proceed. Me or someone else are just here to support apart from that getting someone to do something is not possible and with due respect one has all the right to proceed with whichever way they want.


----------



## KennyP (Jul 20, 2016)

vikaschandra said:


> Hari what i am saying is once an individual has received invite from either of the subclass they can take it up and proceed with it. I have seen many many individuals who put for 190 and 189 and when received 190 ITA they did not want to proceed with it and wanted to wait for 189..
> 
> this goes for everyone who have received their 189 ITA and still not withdrawn 190 please do it, this was request that i was making. further it is up to an individual on how they want to proceed. Me or someone else are just here to support apart from that getting someone to do something is not possible and with due respect one has all the right to proceed with whichever way they want.


Well said @vikas, I also have 1 question, can I wrote on your profile or should I send PM? Thanks in advance. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## hari_it_ram (Jun 30, 2013)

_*"I have seen many many individuals who put for 190 and 189 and when received 190 ITA they did not want to proceed with it and wanted to wait for 189"*_

Spot on. Eventhough they have every right to hold both, still for me this is a big guilty. 



vikaschandra said:


> Hari what i am saying is once an individual has received invite from either of the subclass they can take it up and proceed with it. I have seen many many individuals who put for 190 and 189 and when received 190 ITA they did not want to proceed with it and wanted to wait for 189..
> 
> this goes for everyone who have received their 189 ITA and still not withdrawn 190 please do it, this was request that i was making. further it is up to an individual on how they want to proceed. Me or someone else are just here to support apart from that getting someone to do something is not possible and with due respect one has all the right to proceed with whichever way they want.


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

KennyP said:


> Well said @vikas, I also have 1 question, can I wrote on your profile or should I send PM? Thanks in advance. :fingerscrossed:


Either is fine whichever suits you


----------



## USI (Jan 18, 2016)

hari_it_ram said:


> _*"I have seen many many individuals who put for 190 and 189 and when received 190 ITA they did not want to proceed with it and wanted to wait for 189"*_
> 
> Spot on. Eventhough they have every right to hold both, still for me this is a big guilty.


Like I mentioned earlier, I had some unavoidable dependency which wouldn't make me ELIGIBLE for going ahead with my application. I know how painful it is to wait for an invite.


----------



## hari_it_ram (Jun 30, 2013)

I totally understand your position. All the best for 14th round.



USI said:


> Like I mentioned earlier, I had some unavoidable dependency which wouldn't make me ELIGIBLE for going ahead with my application. I know how painful it is to wait for an invite.


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

USI said:


> Like I mentioned earlier, I had some unavoidable dependency which wouldn't make me ELIGIBLE for going ahead with my application. I know how painful it is to wait for an invite.


Best wishes mate hopefully you will be able to secure your ITA in the upcoming round


----------



## ricky7 (Aug 21, 2016)

sobtisonam said:


> Here is the link:
> 
> Are You Eligible? - Live & Work in New South Wales


thank you sobtisonam;


----------



## KennyP (Jul 20, 2016)

vikaschandra said:


> Either is fine whichever suits you


Thank you, just sent you a PM, more power!


----------



## USI (Jan 18, 2016)

Thanks Guys!


----------



## william1 (Nov 3, 2015)

Guys, since we need more time in order to get 190 nomination from NSW, is it a good idea to apply for QLD?! and is it a good choice to go to QLD instead of NSW?!


Sent from my iPhone


----------



## ajay23888 (Dec 27, 2015)

Could you please let me know any support for this statement? Is it your friends profile or you are referring Immitracker ? Because if this is the case, I might be preferred more. confused2::confused2::confused2::confused2::confused2

but what i and other member are believing is that : People with good English is preferred more. because NSW clearly mentioned that they will see Points first, then English , then Experience. 

Regards,
-Ajay




USI said:


> Not really! Someone who applied later than my EOI date has got an invite with 10 points for work-ex and 0 points for English score.


----------



## ajay23888 (Dec 27, 2015)

If your occupation is open and you feel job wise you will make it.... then you should go for it. 

I was in the same thoughts whether i should go to QLD or not during 27 July to 31 July 2016 period, but when I submitted the EOI on 1st August 2016 , I see the comment from QLD that they are not accepting any EOI after 31st July for offshore.

So, better go for it if it is open and you believe you can make it with job there. if you are uncertain and have better clarity on by when you might get invited then better to wait for NSW.

Regards,
-Ajay 




william1 said:


> Guys, since we need more time in order to get 190 nomination from NSW, is it a good idea to apply for QLD?! and is it a good choice to go to QLD instead of NSW?!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone


----------



## william1 (Nov 3, 2015)

ajay23888 said:


> If your occupation is open and you feel job wise you will make it.... then you should go for it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Dear, job wise whether to go for NSW or QLD for me i think both of them are not clear, since it depends on your hard efforts and luck as well, in order to find a job. But am confused for living; is it a good option to go for QLD? is it advisable to live there?
Moreover, QLD is open now for many occupations, and i saw many who got their nomination in 10 days. So, u can check in their website if ur occupation is required by them.


Sent from my iPhone


----------



## ajay23888 (Dec 27, 2015)

Ok... Mine occupation is not open and I could not see your occupation in signature. Can't comment....Best wish for your future decision. !!!



william1 said:


> Dear, job wise whether to go for NSW or QLD for me i think both of them are not clear, since it depends on your hard efforts and luck as well, in order to find a job. But am confused for living; is it a good option to go for QLD? is it advisable to live there?
> Moreover, QLD is open now for many occupations, and i saw many who got their nomination in 10 days. So, u can check in their website if ur occupation is required by them.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone


----------



## william1 (Nov 3, 2015)

ajay23888 said:


> Ok... Mine occupation is not open and I could not see your occupation in signature. Can't comment....Best wish for your future decision. !!!




Thx a lot dear. My occupation is Civil Engineering Technician, it's in their list, but my concern is whether QLD is a good option to go for it, or just to wait for NSW invite.


Sent from my iPhone


----------



## hari_it_ram (Jun 30, 2013)

I would request you to apply for all the state that your eligible to if you feel 189 is a long way.



william1 said:


> Thx a lot dear. My occupation is Civil Engineering Technician, it's in their list, but my concern is whether QLD is a good option to go for it, or just to wait for NSW invite.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone


----------



## imraniac (Sep 12, 2016)

*Allama Iqbal Open University 3 BCS ACS Assesmnet*

Hi,
Is there someone who could tell me that if Allam Iqbal Open University's (Pakistan) 3 years BCS degree is assessed by ACS then it is equivalent to Bechlors degree or not?
(3 years degree + 2 years experience deduction).


----------



## pipebritop (Sep 6, 2015)

According AQF is equivalent to a diploma Qualification 









Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## pipebritop (Sep 6, 2015)

imraniac said:


> Hi,
> Is there someone who could tell me that if Allam Iqbal Open University's (Pakistan) 3 years BCS degree is assessed by ACS then it is equivalent to Bechlors degree or not?
> (3 years degree + 2 years experience deduction).


Check my response above. 

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## ajay1558 (Sep 11, 2016)

aussiedream87 said:


> Can you provide your points breakdown?


Age-15
English-10
Education-15
Experience-15
State nomination-5


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

ajay1558 said:


> Age-15
> English-10
> Education-15
> Experience-15
> State nomination-5


I did remember seeing some one with 55+5 getting an invite. Not sure how long he was in the system. When did you submit you EOI?


----------



## ajay1558 (Sep 11, 2016)

aussiedream87 said:


> I did remember seeing some one with 55+5 getting an invite. Not sure how long he was in the system. When did you submit you EOI?


6th August 2016 EOI was submitted.


----------



## DEVRT (Sep 13, 2016)

Dear All,

I am new to this forum.
My SOL is 233411.
I have submitted my 190 EOI in 2015 with 60 points.
Now I have just completed 8 years so my points becomes 65.
What is the chance of getting invitation for nsw state?
I am completing 33 years so about to loose 5 point this month after 10 days.
Need your valuable reply.
Thanks
ANZSCO Code : 233411 ELECTORNICS ENGINEER
EA SKILS ASSESSMENT (+)VE : 28-JAN-2015
IELTS : 20 AUGUST, L 8,R 7, W6.5,S 6 over all 7

EOI 190 NSW UPDATED: 01-SEPT-2016 (65 Points)

EOI invitation 190 FOR NSW: 
Visa Lodge : 
CO contact :*

Visa Grant :


----------



## #Hashtag (May 29, 2015)

Dear Seniors, 

Please Can You recommend your suggestions.

ICT BA - 60 + 5 Points
English - 10 Points
Experience - In Total 7.5 years and ACS - 3 years
EOI : 21st August 2016 

Please Can You Recommend When Would There Will Be A Invitation


----------



## y2j (Aug 2, 2016)

Hi Guys,

190 NSW 
ICT Business Analyst
Points :60+5
Lodged: 2/6/2016

Anyone have an idea when the invite will come?
Thanks


----------



## y2j (Aug 2, 2016)

y2j said:


> hi guys,
> 
> 190 nsw
> ict business analyst
> ...


ielts: S:7.5, l:8, r:7, w:7.5


----------



## #Hashtag (May 29, 2015)

Dear Seniors, 

Please Can You recommend your suggestions.

ICT BA - 60 + 5 Points
English - 10 Points
Experience - In Total 7.5 years and ACS - 3 years
EOI : 21st August 2016 
IELTS : L - 8 ; S - 8 ; R - 7.5 ; W - 7.5

Please Can You Recommend When Would There Will Be A Invitation


----------



## Brian_Tourbillon (Aug 1, 2016)

Any Civil/Structural Engineering groups got invitation pls advise us....
Thanks


----------



## hossam409 (Sep 2, 2016)

Dears about 55 points and invitations, I'd like to share my details as I got one:
Trades Recognition Australia application submitted: 05/07/2016
Trades Recognition Australia: positive assessment: 18/08/2016 (commence work in skilled employment in the nominated occupation from 1 June 2001)
Subclass 190 (NSW) - Electronic Equipment Trades Worker - 342313
EOI Lodged: 18/08/2016
Received NSW nomination invitation: 02/09/2016
Total: 55 points (+NSW State Nomination: 5 points)
Age: 25 points
English: (R:8, L:7, W:6.5, S:8)0 points
Qualifications: 15 points
Work Experience: 15 points

I already applied and waiting the invitation.
I believe it doesn't depend on the points bit it's more about how required your occupation is, which you can check on skillselect and see the ceiling. If it's still far to fill so you have good chances to get an invite.


----------



## toAustralia (Sep 21, 2014)

ajay1558 said:


> Hi,
> I am Mechanical Engineer with 55 + 5 NSW, what are chances that i may get state nomination. I submitted my EOI on 11th August.
> Regards


Hi Ajay,

Looks like we are in the same boat. I am also a mechanical engineer with 55+5. Lodged EOI on 1-5-2016. Still waiting for the invitation. 

Regards.

Sent from my SM-A310F using Tapatalk


----------



## pipebritop (Sep 6, 2015)

hossam409 said:


> Dears about 55 points and invitations, I'd like to share my details as I got one:
> Trades Recognition Australia application submitted: 05/07/2016
> Trades Recognition Australia: positive assessment: 18/08/2016 (commence work in skilled employment in the nominated occupation from 1 June 2001)
> Subclass 190 (NSW) - Electronic Equipment Trades Worker - 342313
> ...


It depends on both. First the score. If you are above the 65 points your chances increase. Moreover, if you are a 55 + 5 pointer from a rare occupation you have several chances to get invited.

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## hossam409 (Sep 2, 2016)

Dears about 55 points and invitations, I'd like to share my details as I got one: Trades Recognition Australia application submitted: 05/07/2016 Trades Recognition Australia: positive assessment: 18/08/2016 (commence work in skilled employment in the nominated occupation from 1 June 2001) Subclass 190 (NSW) - Electronic Equipment Trades Worker - 342313 EOI Lodged: 18/08/2016 Received NSW nomination invitation: 02/09/2016 Total: 55 points (+NSW State Nomination: 5 points) Age: 25 points English: (R:8, L:7, W:6.5, S:8)0 points Qualifications: 15 points Work Experience: 15 points I already applied and waiting the invitation. I believe it doesn't depend on the points bit it's more about how required your occupation is, which you can check on skillselect and see the ceiling. If it's still far to fill so you have good chances to get an invite


----------



## ricky7 (Aug 21, 2016)

hossam409 said:


> Dears about 55 points and invitations, I'd like to share my details as I got one: Trades Recognition Australia application submitted: 05/07/2016 Trades Recognition Australia: positive assessment: 18/08/2016 (commence work in skilled employment in the nominated occupation from 1 June 2001) Subclass 190 (NSW) - Electronic Equipment Trades Worker - 342313 EOI Lodged: 18/08/2016 Received NSW nomination invitation: 02/09/2016 Total: 55 points (+NSW State Nomination: 5 points) Age: 25 points English: (R:8, L:7, W:6.5, S:8)0 points Qualifications: 15 points Work Experience: 15 points I already applied and waiting the invitation. I believe it doesn't depend on the points bit it's more about how required your occupation is, which you can check on skillselect and see the ceiling. If it's still far to fill so you have good chances to get an invite


i am also 55 pointer with 
diploma in dental technician =10 
work exp in aus 3 years = 10
aus study =5
age 30 =30
total =55
lodge eoi for nsw nomination on May 18th 2016 
still no response
any guess guys who had same boat earlier.


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

ricky7 said:


> i am also 55 pointer with
> diploma in dental technician =10
> work exp in aus 3 years = 10
> aus study =5
> ...


why dont you try giving English test again?


----------



## emboon (Feb 2, 2016)

Can we expect invites for 2613xx 60+5 points and May DOE within this year?


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

emboon said:


> Can we expect invites for 2613xx 60+5 points and May DOE within this year?


Hi, when did you submit your EOI ( exact date please ) and for which category ? software engineer ? Also what is your IELTS/PTE score ?


----------



## ricky7 (Aug 21, 2016)

aussiedream87 said:


> why dont you try giving English test again?


thank you aussiedream87 for suggestion, i tried for English test mate not able to score 10 extra from point. i guess my occupation is on rare so hoping invitation on this month.


----------



## hossam409 (Sep 2, 2016)

Dear experts, just to give u heads up. I've just received my NSW nomination approval few minutes ago. Hope all will get it soon.


----------



## jasonwkim (Mar 1, 2016)

hossam409 said:


> Dear experts, just to give u heads up. I've just received my NSW nomination approval few minutes ago. Hope all will get it soon.




when did you apply? I applied on 2/9 and still waiting.


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

hossam409 said:


> Dear experts, just to give u heads up. I've just received my NSW nomination approval few minutes ago. Hope all will get it soon.



Congrats hossam, 

Can u please let us know 

1. when did you submit your EOI ?
2. what is your IELTS/PTE scroe ?
3. what category did you apply for ?

Thank you


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

jasonwkim said:


> when did you apply? I applied on 2/9 and still waiting.


Hi jason,

looking at your results , i guess NSW is sending nominations for 2613 category 65 points in 2 months approximately  i have applied for 190 NSW 65 points for 2613 on Sep 9. Hopefully i receive a nomination after 2 months  #waiting 

Also can you please let me know why QLD was rejected for you ?


----------



## JP Mosa (Mar 14, 2013)

hossam409 said:


> Dears about 55 points and invitations, I'd like to share my details as I got one: Trades Recognition Australia application submitted: 05/07/2016 Trades Recognition Australia: positive assessment: 18/08/2016 (commence work in skilled employment in the nominated occupation from 1 June 2001) Subclass 190 (NSW) - Electronic Equipment Trades Worker - 342313 EOI Lodged: 18/08/2016 Received NSW nomination invitation: 02/09/2016 Total: 55 points (+NSW State Nomination: 5 points) Age: 25 points English: (R:8, L:7, W:6.5, S:8)0 points Qualifications: 15 points Work Experience: 15 points I already applied and waiting the invitation. I believe it doesn't depend on the points bit it's more about how required your occupation is, which you can check on skillselect and see the ceiling. If it's still far to fill so you have good chances to get an invite


Congrats dear.
Its quite obvious that trades are in high demand always in Oz.
Good luck with your application


----------



## jasonwkim (Mar 1, 2016)

hossam409 said:


> Dear experts, just to give u heads up. I've just received my NSW nomination approval few minutes ago. Hope all will get it soon.


I also got NSW approval today!!!!!


----------



## jasonwkim (Mar 1, 2016)

ksrikanthh said:


> Hi jason,
> 
> looking at your results , i guess NSW is sending nominations for 2613 category 65 points in 2 months approximately  i have applied for 190 NSW 65 points for 2613 on Sep 9. Hopefully i receive a nomination after 2 months  #waiting
> 
> Also can you please let me know why QLD was rejected for you ?


I got NSW approval today!!

If you want to know the reason Please find this letter that I got from QLD...

"Thank you for submitting an Expression of Interest (EOI) for Queensland Government state nomination.
Queensland State Nomination Policy states that occupations on the QSOL may be subject to a program target. This means that the number of nominations that BSMQ will process for a particular occupation category may be capped within a given period.

We regret to advise that the occupation cap for your particular occupation category has now been reached. We are therefore no longer accepting offshore and interstate applications for these occupation categories. This occupation is now no longer available on the QSOL – offshore and interstate list.
You may wish to research other State and Territory websites to determine whether your occupation is listed and lodge a new EOI with that jurisdiction.
Queensland skilled occupation lists are reviewed every 6 months. Please monitor the BSMQ website at: Home | Migration Queensland to see if capped occupations become available for state nomination again."


----------



## mchandna (Jul 14, 2016)

Any NSW invitations today for job code 261111/261112(Business/System Analyst)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

jasonwkim said:


> I got NSW approval today!!
> 
> If you want to know the reason Please find this letter that I got from QLD...
> 
> ...



Thank you jason for the insight  

By the way congrats on your NSW approval  hopefully NSW sends an invite for 190 65 pointers in 2613 category in 2 months from the time we apply. Let's see. i applied on Sep 9.


----------



## hari_it_ram (Jun 30, 2013)

@jasonwkim, @hossam409,

Congratulations to both of you!!!.

Could you please share the list of documents you submitted to NSW ?



jasonwkim said:


> I also got NSW approval today!!!!!


----------



## emboon (Feb 2, 2016)

ksrikanthh said:


> Hi, when did you submit your EOI ( exact date please ) and for which category ? software engineer ? Also what is your IELTS/PTE score ?


261312
10pts for english
5pts for work exp
EOI: May 30, 2016


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

emboon said:


> ksrikanthh said:
> 
> 
> > Hi, when did you submit your EOI ( exact date please ) and for which category ? software engineer ? Also what is your IELTS/PTE score ?
> ...


NSW is inviting 65 pointers for 2613 category. Looking at the current trend you would receive an invite soon.


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

hari_it_ram said:


> @jasonwkim, @hossam409,
> 
> Congratulations to both of you!!!.
> 
> ...


Also can you guys please let us know when did you apply for nsw nomination after you were invited? Wanted to know how many days they are taking nowadays to process and send the approval


----------



## hossam409 (Sep 2, 2016)

ksrikanthh said:


> Congrats hossam,
> 
> Can u please let us know
> 
> ...


Trades Recognition Australia application submitted: 05/07/2016
Trades Recognition Australia: positive assessment: 18/08/2016 (commence work in skilled employment in the nominated occupation from 1 June 2001)
Subclass 190 (NSW) - Electronic Equipment Trades Worker - 342313
EOI Lodged: 18/08/2016
Received NSW nomination invitation: 02/09/2016
NSW State Nomination approval received: 14/09/2016
Total: 55 points (+NSW State Nomination: 5 points)
Age: 25 points
English: (R:8, L:7, W:6.5, S:8)0 points
Qualifications: 15 points
Work Experience: 15 points


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

hossam409 said:


> ksrikanthh said:
> 
> 
> > Congrats hossam,
> ...


Great, thank you  best wishes once again !


----------



## deepak251513 (Mar 5, 2016)

gsferrari said:


> I applied for NSW counting on a Stream-2 invite.
> 
> EOI submitted : 14/06/16
> Points : 70 + 5
> ...


*SA is open at 80 points. you can try for it. if you want to. for 190 you will still require to add 5 points... if ur spouse can be able to give pte scoring 50+ and is she is a graduate. for 489 u can apply with these points. NSW Stream 2 invites are not predictable ones. rather than depending on them, u can move for 489 for SA. and later it can be converted to PR.*


----------



## ajay23888 (Dec 27, 2015)

Congrats Jason.

Could you please help me with below queries:
1. If we receive the NSW invitation to apply based on EOI, What are the document required while we fill the NSW application ? 
( I am not asking for Final visa 190 document, I am asking for Document which will enough to get approval from NSW , I hope it is only those which we have applied to ACS along with English Report )
2. Have you got any call from NSW for verification about why NSW and all/Email asking for additional detail ?

Other Guys, It would be great if you could add on if you have more information with respect to NSW approval.

Regards,
-Ajay 





jasonwkim said:


> I also got NSW approval today!!!!!


----------



## anuarora (May 4, 2012)

Need advise on this situation

We have logged EOI for 189 Visa and another (a separate) EOI for 190 (NSW) Visa. I was recently (2nd Sep) send out a Nomination Invitation by NSW and was given 14 days to apply. I am in the process of submitting the application for NSW Invitation for 190 Visa. 

Assume I get the NSW 190 Invite for Visa (after paying 300 dollars) by end of Sep'16 and also the 189 Visa invite the very next day/week of the NSW/190 Invite. 

As these two are separate EOIs - Is this a possible situation to get 189 invites as well and I am free to choose any of the Invite and proceed with ? OR will I be bound by taking the first Invite (which is 190 NSW in this example)

Just want to make sure - we follow what is by process and guidelines.

I just want to clarify so that I make sure to follow the guidelines accordingly.


----------



## hari_it_ram (Jun 30, 2013)

I request you to apply for NSW asap or withdrawn it, as it could atleast help someone who is waiting from May 2016. 

Please do what is best for you and GOOD for other EOIs`



anuarora said:


> Need advise on this situation
> 
> We have logged EOI for 189 Visa and another (a separate) EOI for 190 (NSW) Visa. I was recently (2nd Sep) send out a Nomination Invitation by NSW and was given 14 days to apply. I am in the process of submitting the application for NSW Invitation for 190 Visa.
> 
> ...


----------



## anuarora (May 4, 2012)

hari_it_ram said:


> I request you to apply for NSW asap or withdrawn it, as it could atleast help someone who is waiting from May 2016.
> 
> Please do what is best for you and GOOD for other EOIs`



Yes, I am just depositing that money with supporting documents...Our need is to apply Visa within Sep'16 or early Oct'16....whether it is 190 or we get 189.

Kindly advise me if this is OK as per process....We get invite of 190 and then 189 on 28th Sep....if that happens then we will want to apply for 189 and ignore the 190 invite. I know, we will be delaying someone elses slot but we are into this situation. Appreciate your advise


----------



## hari_it_ram (Jun 30, 2013)

You can very well proceed with 189 if you get the invite on 28th or after. However, 300$ is non-refundable and NSW might ask you the reason behind not accepting their nomination ( not always ). You have every right to choose, which ITA to process further.



anuarora said:


> Yes, I am just depositing that money with supporting documents...Our need is to apply Visa within Sep'16 or early Oct'16....whether it is 190 or we get 189.
> 
> Kindly advise me if this is OK as per process....We get invite of 190 and then 189 on 28th Sep....if that happens then we will want to apply for 189 and ignore the 190 invite. I know, we will be delaying someone elses slot but we are into this situation. Appreciate your advise


----------



## pradpt (Jan 21, 2016)

*Partner points*

I have applied EOI on 13 sept with 60 pts for NSW. (261313)

I wanted to apply for partner points, but wanted to know if we send it to ACS for assessment and the qualification is considered as non-ict degree when the code applied comes under ICT 2632 under support analyst. Would that be a negative and points wont be considered? Please let me know if we need more information on my case.

Thanks for the help.


----------



## JP Mosa (Mar 14, 2013)

anuarora said:


> Need advise on this situation
> 
> We have logged EOI for 189 Visa and another (a separate) EOI for 190 (NSW) Visa. I was recently (2nd Sep) send out a Nomination Invitation by NSW and was given 14 days to apply. I am in the process of submitting the application for NSW Invitation for 190 Visa.
> 
> ...


Whats confusing you,
If you want 189,leave 190 or vice versa.
If I were you, I do not wait for 189


----------



## JP Mosa (Mar 14, 2013)

anuarora said:


> Need advise on this situation
> 
> We have logged EOI for 189 Visa and another (a separate) EOI for 190 (NSW) Visa. I was recently (2nd Sep) send out a Nomination Invitation by NSW and was given 14 days to apply. I am in the process of submitting the application for NSW Invitation for 190 Visa.
> 
> ...


Whats confusing you,
If you want 189,leave 190 or vice versa.
If I were you, I do not wait for 189
As far as my knowledge, once you are invited ,all your EOIs will be locked.


----------



## hari_it_ram (Jun 30, 2013)

Known devil is better than unknown angel.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## daussie (Jun 16, 2016)

Guys pleas don't waste NSW slots please. We are badly waiting to find one slot....


----------



## subbareddy545 (Aug 31, 2016)

*How to apply EOI for Victoria*

Hi,

I have 60 points and applied to 189 and 190(NSW) on 5th of July. Is it better to apply for VIC as well. If so, do I have to update the same EOI or can I create a new one. Wont it be a problem if I have to update the existing application, as the application date will be changed.

Thanks.


----------



## bvinayb (Aug 1, 2016)

subbareddy545 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have 60 points and applied to 189 and 190(NSW) on 5th of July. Is it better to apply for VIC as well. If so, do I have to update the same EOI or can I create a new one. Wont it be a problem if I have to update the existing application, as the application date will be changed.
> 
> Thanks.


Create a new one for Vic if you have already chosen NSW in the first EOI. 

Thanks.


----------



## meraprvisa (May 11, 2016)

when is the next NSW round?

should we expect it on 16Sep2016 Friday??

any news.


----------



## USI (Jan 18, 2016)

Yes. Most likely they should send on Friday. As it is NSW was really conservative this year. They have enough and more invites for the year.


----------



## ajay23888 (Dec 27, 2015)

Agreed ... +1 ..... Facebook Like :bowl::bowl::bowl::bowl::bowl:




daussie said:


> Guys pleas don't waste NSW slots please. We are badly waiting to find one slot....


----------



## ajay23888 (Dec 27, 2015)

Friday means, - Exact at what time ? 
Like 189 starts at 7.30 pm - Tuesday IST. Is there any specific time for NSW by IST?


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

USI said:


> Yes. Most likely they should send on Friday. As it is NSW was really conservative this year. They have enough and more invites for the year.


In the NSW they have mentioned 4000 invites totally. Out of 4000 do you have an idea how much would be allocated to 2613 caregory?


----------



## USI (Jan 18, 2016)

No specific timeline. Usually around 11 A.M IST


----------



## USI (Jan 18, 2016)

4. I was invited to apply for NSW nomination and will soon lose points for age. This would reduce my total points to below 60. Will this affect my eligibility for the subclass 190 visa?

Yes, you must be eligible to claim at least 60 points at the time that NSW nominates you in SkillSelect. If you have applied for NSW nomination and will soon lose points for age, please notify us as soon as possible by sending an email to [email protected].

*Found above frequently asked question on NSW site. What does it mean? Will they take it into consideration and speed up the process? Experts please shed some light if you've heard of any such cases.*


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

USI said:


> 4. I was invited to apply for NSW nomination and will soon lose points for age. This would reduce my total points to below 60. Will this affect my eligibility for the subclass 190 visa?
> 
> Yes, you must be eligible to claim at least 60 points at the time that NSW nominates you in SkillSelect. If you have applied for NSW nomination and will soon lose points for age, please notify us as soon as possible by sending an email to [email protected].
> 
> *Found above frequently asked question on NSW site. What does it mean? Will they take it into consideration and speed up the process? Experts please shed some light if you've heard of any such cases.*


When is your eoi submission date and under what category you applied?


----------



## manisesetty_pr (Jan 19, 2016)

jasonwkim said:


> I also got NSW approval today!!!!!


Hi, 

I too have same points with 261312 occupation code but EOI submitted on 31-Aug-2016, but not yet received invitation.

I knew that you were given prioritize as you have claimed 10 points from English, but i do get 15 points from work experience.

Want to know that can i get invitation by this month end.

Thanks,
Subbu.


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

ksrikanthh said:


> In the NSW they have mentioned 4000 invites totally. Out of 4000 do you have an idea how much would be allocated to 2613 caregory?


No standard number as such.


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

manisesetty_pr said:


> Hi,
> 
> I too have same points with 261312 occupation code but EOI submitted on 31-Aug-2016, but not yet received invitation.
> 
> ...


Not trying to Demotivate you but Month end is too early. Based on yesterday's results which will be published next week we can predict.


----------



## USI (Jan 18, 2016)

ksrikanthh said:


> When is your eoi submission date and under what category you applied?


261311 - 190 EOI date - 06/06/2016; NSW:fingerscrossed:


----------



## Arin.kaur (Sep 14, 2016)

Hi...I am new to the forum...Could someone please let me know the points on which the recent EOIs have been cleared.
My husband has 55+5 points. Has applied in IT...any chance of getting Invitation under 190


----------



## bijayap.prasad (Dec 10, 2013)

I have following point breakdown.

Occupation: Software Engineer
EOI Effective Date: May 15, 2016
Age - 30
English - 0 (Competent)
Education - 15
Experience - 15

Do you guys see any change to get NSW invitation in couple or rounds now?


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

Arin.kaur said:


> Hi...I am new to the forum...Could someone please let me know the points on which the recent EOIs have been cleared.
> My husband has 55+5 points. Has applied in IT...any chance of getting Invitation under 190


Hello Arin, 
This year there are more 60 +5and 65 +5 pointers in the queue. I would suggest you to take Ielts/pte exam and claim additional points in the spouse section if you have that option.

For 55+5 = not sure how long does it take looking at the current trend. Let's see.


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

bijayap.prasad said:


> I have following point breakdown.
> 
> Occupation: Software Engineer
> EOI Effective Date: May 15, 2016
> ...


Hello prasad,

This year there are more 60 +5and 65 +5 pointers in the queue. I would suggest you to take Ielts/pte exam again and try to increase the points score 

For 55+5 = not sure how long does it take looking at the current trend. Let's see.


----------



## Devina2008 (Aug 9, 2016)

Any NSW invites today??


----------



## daussie (Jun 16, 2016)

Devina2008 said:


> Any NSW invites today??


Is the NSW economy bankrupt this year ?


----------



## ricky7 (Aug 21, 2016)

hello all , does it has ceiling value as well on nsw ss for all occupation ? i am hoping nomiation this month because i guess my occupation is on rare .


----------



## smfaheem (Oct 3, 2015)

hari_it_ram said:


> Known devil is better than unknown angel.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes after waiting for almost 9 months on 189, i realised what you just said. Now i have applied for NSW in August and will apply for VIC by the end of this month as well. Its a long wait for 60 pointers on 189 for 2613.


----------



## deepak251513 (Mar 5, 2016)

Arin.kaur said:


> Hi...I am new to the forum...Could someone please let me know the points on which the recent EOIs have been cleared.
> My husband has 55+5 points. Has applied in IT...any chance of getting Invitation under 190


*be specific which job code your husband applied for... as there are many job codes for IT stream *


----------



## aurora.a (Oct 28, 2015)

USI said:


> 4. I was invited to apply for NSW nomination and will soon lose points for age. This would reduce my total points to below 60. Will this affect my eligibility for the subclass 190 visa?
> 
> Yes, you must be eligible to claim at least 60 points at the time that NSW nominates you in SkillSelect. If you have applied for NSW nomination and will soon lose points for age, please notify us as soon as possible by sending an email to [email protected].
> 
> *Found above frequently asked question on NSW site. What does it mean? Will they take it into consideration and speed up the process? Experts please shed some light if you've heard of any such cases.*




If you are waiting for nsw approval for nomination and will soon lose points for age, you can email them and they will speed up approval. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deepak251513 (Mar 5, 2016)

bijayap.prasad said:


> I have following point breakdown.
> 
> Occupation: Software Engineer
> EOI Effective Date: May 15, 2016
> ...


*i think, you will need to score atleast profecient english to get invited soon as i have seen that they are giving least preference for competent english candidates.... *


----------



## deepak251513 (Mar 5, 2016)

bony said:


> Dear Friend ,
> 
> any particular reason behind your thoughts for 80 points only being invited .please share .
> 
> ...


*there are variable criteria's for diff job codes to get invite... so the occupation he is telling about might have more candidates with high points.*


----------



## JP Mosa (Mar 14, 2013)

aussiedream87 said:


> No standard number as such.


It is always a standard number of slots out of 4000 to each occupation, but no one knows exact number of slots allocated to each occupation for each FY except so called astrologers here.


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

ricky7 said:


> hello all , does it has ceiling value as well on nsw ss for all occupation ? i am hoping nomiation this month because i guess my occupation is on rare .


hi ricky, what is your occupation ? also when did you submit your eoi and what is your ielts/pte score ?


----------



## Hafiram (Aug 26, 2016)

Dear Friends,

Today my agent called and informed me that while filing EOI we have to pay 300 AUD for NSW, Can somebody confirm about this? Did they change the policy, if it is then the EOI which was filed by me doesn't serve any purpose? Your Thoughts on this


----------



## daussie (Jun 16, 2016)

Hafiram said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> Today my agent called and informed me that while filing EOI we have to pay 300 AUD for NSW, Can somebody confirm about this? Did they change the policy, if it is then the EOI which was filed by me doesn't serve any purpose? Your Thoughts on this


Stay away from this agent.


----------



## hari_it_ram (Jun 30, 2013)

Hafiram said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> Today my agent called and informed me that while filing EOI we have to pay 300 AUD for NSW, Can somebody confirm about this? Did they change the policy, if it is then the EOI which was filed by me doesn't serve any purpose? Your Thoughts on this




Please clarify with agent before you come to conclusion. Just ask him whether this 300 is for NSW nomination fee or for EOI ? Whether he will give back the amount if the NSW fails to nominate you.

Some agent may collect everything upfront. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

Hafiram said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> Today my agent called and informed me that while filing EOI we have to pay 300 AUD for NSW, Can somebody confirm about this? Did they change the policy, if it is then the EOI which was filed by me doesn't serve any purpose? Your Thoughts on this


The amount is collected to pay nomination fee once NSW sends you nomination email to apply for an invitation. Ask them if its for same or not.


----------



## ricky7 (Aug 21, 2016)

ksrikanthh said:


> hi ricky, what is your occupation ? also when did you submit your eoi and what is your ielts/pte score ?


ANZSCO 411213 eoi effective


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

JP Mosa said:


> aussiedream87 said:
> 
> 
> > No standard number as such.
> ...


2613 category may have high number compared to others ? Any Thoughts ?


----------



## ricky7 (Aug 21, 2016)

ksrikanthh said:


> hi ricky, what is your occupation ? also when did you submit your eoi and what is your ielts/pte score ?


hi ksrikanthh
ANZSCO 411213 =10
eoi effective may 18th 2016
English test each band 6=0
study in aus =5
exp in aus =10
age =30 
total =55 (+5 state nomination )
i have seen on imm tracker other than account , engineer and technology occupation has invited with 55 point and English test same like mine so hoping :fingerscrossed:


----------



## USI (Jan 18, 2016)

aurora.a said:


> If you are waiting for nsw approval for nomination and will soon lose points for age, you can email them and they will speed up approval.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Do they have a bare minimum no of days to process my application? 

Asking coz if I get a nomination link just before 4 or 5 days of my 33rd birthday, not sure if I can still pay and ask them to expedite my application processing.


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

ricky7 said:


> ksrikanthh said:
> 
> 
> > hi ricky, what is your occupation ? also when did you submit your eoi and what is your ielts/pte score ?
> ...


411213 looks like a rare occupation. What is your points score 60 or 65 ?


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

ricky7 said:


> ksrikanthh said:
> 
> 
> > hi ricky, what is your occupation ? also when did you submit your eoi and what is your ielts/pte score ?
> ...


Yeah I think there wouldn't much competition but still i would suggest you to take ielts or pte to score 7 (ielts) or pte (65) in all sections - that would Increase the chances of your eoi getting picked sooner.


----------



## aurora.a (Oct 28, 2015)

USI said:


> Do they have a bare minimum no of days to process my application?
> 
> 
> 
> Asking coz if I get a nomination link just before 4 or 5 days of my 33rd birthday, not sure if I can still pay and ask them to expedite my application processing.




If that happens, call them. Some people have gotten approval in the same day


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JP Mosa (Mar 14, 2013)

ksrikanthh said:


> 2613 category may have high number compared to others ? Any Thoughts ?


Honestly, as mentioned earlier, I do not know how many slots for each category.
Its too early to come to a conclusion that NSW is slow or something.


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

JP Mosa said:


> ksrikanthh said:
> 
> 
> > 2613 category may have high number compared to others ? Any Thoughts ?
> ...


Let's see how NSW pick up its speed to pick up many of the Eoi's applied


----------



## ajay23888 (Dec 27, 2015)

I agree with Deepak's comment.

However, what i want to say to you is - If this 6 each in IELTS/PTE result took 3-4 attempt for you and you feel that '7 each' is tuff to achieve in upcoming 3+4 month. then " Be relax - I guarantee you will be invited by December for sure , No need to appear again for exam. " I know we are migrating to country where proficient English is main requirement to survive during Job also, So i would urge to start on that and be relax during this time.

and if you are pretty close to score 7 each like if you missed by 0.5 in some area. then go ahead with PTE/IELTS , It will give you 189 Bro.

Why I am telling to you? - It is because sometime people would suggest us based on their skill-set that it will be easy to crack 7 each , but if we can crack or not that totally depends on us. so better plan yourself accordingly. In my case, Spouse is main applicant and it is tuff to score 7 each for her, Hence i don't want to push her more being known that NSW will be on its pick from Dec to Feb period for sure.... ( Reference : Immitracker data shows this clearly)

Please note : I am not against Deepak or any other comment but you have to choose which best suits you..... 

Regards,
-Ajay




deepakvekaria said:


> *i think, you will need to score atleast profecient english to get invited soon as i have seen that they are giving least preference for competent english candidates.... *


----------



## ajay23888 (Dec 27, 2015)

I agree with Deepak's comment.

However, what i want to say to you is - If this 6 each in IELTS/PTE result took 3-4 attempt for you and you feel that '7 each' is tuff to achieve in upcoming 3-4 month. then " Be relax - I guarantee you will be invited by December for sure , No need to appear again for exam. " I know we are migrating to country where proficient English is main requirement to survive during Job also, So i would urge to start on that and be relax during this time.

and if you are pretty close to score 7 each like if you missed by 0.5 in some area. then go ahead with PTE/IELTS , It will give you 189 Bro.

Why I am telling to you? - It is because sometime people would suggest us based on their skill-set that it will be easy to crack 7 each , but if we can crack or not that totally depends on us. so better plan yourself accordingly. In my case, Spouse is main applicant and it is tuff to score 7 each for her, Hence i don't want to push her more being known that NSW will be on its pick from Dec to Feb period for sure.... ( Reference : Immitracker data shows this clearly)

Please note : I am not against Deepak or any other comment but you have to choose which best suits you..... 

Regards,
-Ajay



bijayap.prasad said:


> I have following point breakdown.
> 
> Occupation: Software Engineer
> EOI Effective Date: May 15, 2016
> ...


----------



## Toshee (Aug 24, 2015)

ajay23888 said:


> I agree with Deepak's comment.
> 
> However, what i want to say to you is - If this 6 each in IELTS/PTE result took 3-4 attempt for you and you feel that '7 each' is tuff to achieve in upcoming 3-4 month. then " Be relax - I guarantee you will be invited by December for sure , No need to appear again for exam. " I know we are migrating to country where proficient English is main requirement to survive during Job also, So i would urge to start on that and be relax during this time.
> 
> ...



I have almost same points as yours, when should I expect Invite? My points will be updated on 25 September. Please refer the signature.


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

Toshee said:


> ajay23888 said:
> 
> 
> > I agree with Deepak's comment.
> ...


Due to the large number of applications for 60 in backlog for 2613 many would had separately submitted an eoi for 190 making it to 65. The possibility for 65 in 190 would be higher similar to the high number of 65 pitching in for 189 making it tough for 60. I would suggest you to take ielts ( try to score 7 ) or pte ( score 65 ) and increase your points score -
That would increase the chances of being picked sooner.


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

ajay23888 said:


> I agree with Deepak's comment.
> 
> However, what i want to say to you is - If this 6 each in IELTS/PTE result took 3-4 attempt for you and you feel that '7 each' is tuff to achieve in upcoming 3-4 month. then " Be relax - I guarantee you will be invited by December for sure , No need to appear again for exam. " I know we are migrating to country where proficient English is main requirement to survive during Job also, So i would urge to start on that and be relax during this time.
> 
> ...


Hi ajay, can you please share the immitracker link where you have noticed during Dec-feb - NSW sends invites ?


----------



## Toshee (Aug 24, 2015)

ksrikanthh said:


> Due to the large number of applications for 60 in backlog for 2613 many would had separately submitted an eoi for 190 making it to 65. The possibility for 65 in 190 would be higher similar to the high number of 65 pitching in for 189 making it tough for 60. I would suggest you to take ielts ( try to score 7 ) or pte ( score 65 ) and increase your points score -
> That would increase the chances of being picked sooner.


I already have taken PTE with 65+ and from 25 Sep 16 my total points will be (60+5) for 190.

I just wanted to get some idea that with 60+5 and EOI updated date as 25 SEP 2016, when should I expect invite from NSW ?


----------



## ajay23888 (Dec 27, 2015)

People may think that i am too optimistic... but what i am telling is all based on the past immitracker data. 

If you look at the past year, People who have 6 english is also getting invited in Dec 2015.
and after that... 60+5 points got invited by NSW within max 1-2 weeks.

Link : https://myimmitracker.com/en/au/trackers/expression-of-interest-sc190



ksrikanthh said:


> Hi ajay, can you please share the immitracker link where you have noticed during Dec-feb - NSW sends invites ?


----------



## ajay23888 (Dec 27, 2015)

Congrats Toshee....You will get it for sure...100% sure.. 
(Why ?You have 10 in english with 60+5 .... Any state will accept you.... and NSW is for sure. Keep my word....)

https://myimmitracker.com/en/au/trackers/expression-of-interest-sc190






Toshee said:


> I already have taken PTE with 65+ and from 25 Sep 16 my total points will be (60+5) for 190.
> 
> I just wanted to get some idea that with 60+5 and EOI updated date as 25 SEP 2016, when should I expect invite from NSW ?


----------



## ajay23888 (Dec 27, 2015)

you must be right bro.... People with 65 points also submitting EOI for 190 by 65+5 and that impacts a lost of 1 invitation. Its better if people look at real trend and understand that what are their chances with the current point, and then submit EOI.

( Like , If i have 60+5 point for software Engineer : I should not even think of 489 because I will get it for sure with this points and hence i have not ticked the option of 489 in EOI. The same way , If people with 65 point in 189 omit the option of ticking the 190 , then it would help all. )

However, Most of the people finally analyse themselves and make best decision to go with their preferred visa. 
We all have taken a decision to migrate to Aussie and thats why we all are searching at our best. However, I feel there are 5%-10% who is too good with points like 65/70 without a State sponsership. so its pretty clear to them to get 189. So , They should not even apply 190 but i dont know why they are applying ?) - Specially this discussion is for 2613 code only.


(Link :https://myimmitracker.com/en/au/trackers/expression-of-interest-sc190)




ksrikanthh said:


> Hi ajay, can you please share the immitracker link where you have noticed during Dec-feb - NSW sends invites ?


----------



## Toshee (Aug 24, 2015)

ajay23888 said:


> Congrats Toshee....You will get it for sure...100% sure..
> (Why ?You have 10 in english with 60+5 .... Any state will accept you.... and NSW is for sure. Keep my word....)
> 
> https://myimmitracker.com/en/au/trackers/expression-of-interest-sc190


Thank you so much for giving hope :fingerscrossed:


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

Toshee said:


> ksrikanthh said:
> 
> 
> > Due to the large number of applications for 60 in backlog for 2613 many would had separately submitted an eoi for 190 making it to 65. The possibility for 65 in 190 would be higher similar to the high number of 65 pitching in for 189 making it tough for 60. I would suggest you to take ielts ( try to score 7 ) or pte ( score 65 ) and increase your points score -
> ...


Hi Toshee, you are in good zone if you already have 60+5  if you submit on sep 25 atleast 2 months would require i believe looking at the current trend. Again it may vary due to few parameters.


----------



## ajay23888 (Dec 27, 2015)

Agreed .. (Adding +1).... 



ksrikanthh said:


> Hi Toshee, you are in good zone if you already have 60+5  if you submit on sep 25 atleast 2 months would require i believe looking at the current trend. Again it may vary due to few parameters.


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

ajay23888 said:


> you must be right bro.... People with 65 points also submitting EOI for 190 by 65+5 and that impacts a lost of 1 invitation. Its better if people look at real trend and understand that what are their chances with the current point, and then submit EOI.
> 
> ( Like , If i have 60+5 point for software Engineer : I should not even think of 489 because I will get it for sure with this points and hence i have not ticked the option of 489 in EOI. The same way , If people with 65 point in 189 omit the option of ticking the 190 , then it would help all. )
> 
> ...


Exactly !! you are right bro  people with 65 /70 who fall under 189 can directly proceed with it . Hopefully 65,70 pointers analyze the trend and not pitch in for 190 thereby giving more hopes for 55+5 and 60+5 pointers who almost have 190 as the only option looking at the current trend. Especially for 2613 highly competitive category


----------



## ajay23888 (Dec 27, 2015)

Yes... Nicely written with better English.... Guys , Kindly understand my English , and if you find it is hard to undertand, ksrikanthh have put the same thing with better words :fencing::fencing::fencing::fencing:




ksrikanthh said:


> Exactly !! you are right bro  people with 65 /70 who fall under 189 can directly proceed with it . Hopefully 65,70 pointers analyze the trend and not pitch in for 190 thereby giving more hopes for 55+5 and 60+5 pointers who almost have 190 as the only option looking at the current trend. Especially for 2613 highly competitive category


----------



## FFacs (Jul 6, 2016)

ksrikanthh said:


> Exactly !! you are right bro  people with 65 /70 who fall under 189 can directly proceed with it . Hopefully 65,70 pointers analyze the trend and not pitch in for 190 thereby giving more hopes for 55+5 and 60+5 pointers who almost have 190 as the only option looking at the current trend. Especially for 2613 highly competitive category


I'm still not convinced it's so mechanical. There would be little benefit for NSW to just shadow DIBP. They could virtually guarantee that any 65+5 they invited would drop them for a 189 invite. I suspect they pool candidates but review in a little more depth within these pools.


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

FFacs said:


> ksrikanthh said:
> 
> 
> > Exactly !! you are right bro
> ...


I understand your concern. 

This is my understanding : i may be wrong.


when people with 65 submit one eoi and choose both 189,190 - if 190 is picked then 189 would be dropped 


when people with 65 or more than 65 submit separate eoi for 189 and 190 - if 190 is picked 189 wouldn't be dropped i believe. It would still remain and they might receive invitation for 189 separately as well. - -- in this case people with 55+5 and 60+5 might get affected losing few invitations. So people with 65 or more can directly go with single eoi which almost confirms that they are getting picked looking at the current trend.


----------



## FFacs (Jul 6, 2016)

ksrikanthh said:


> I understand your concern.
> 
> This is my understanding : i may be wrong.
> 
> ...


Your idea works, except it means people would get dropped from the cheaper and potentially swifter process. Besides, they are entitled to get that 189, so could rightfully complain. It doesn't say anywhere that getting a state invite will invalidate your 189 EOI.

My personal opinion is that every two weeks NSW takes a snapshot of the data, cuts it a few ways and make decisions. Perhaps something like: dump anyone they believe will get 189 in the next 2 weeks. Separate by skills and send out to their teams. Each team looks at top candidates in terms of points English and experience (and likely other fields, perhaps) and checks the profiles for things like where they worked. They create a shortlist, discuss, send out invites.

I understand they needed some automation to reduce workload but can't believe they removed all discretion from industry analysts to review profiles.


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

FFacs said:


> ksrikanthh said:
> 
> 
> > I understand your concern.
> ...



Yeah right, hopefully the system ( manual/automated piece) is built smart enough to handle complex things and make way for people who have lesser options  let's see


----------



## FFacs (Jul 6, 2016)

ksrikanthh said:


> Yeah right, hopefully the system ( manual/automated piece) is built smart enough to handle complex things and make way for people who have lesser options  let's see


You and I both.


----------



## KasunTharaka (Jun 10, 2016)

Is there an ITA round held on NSW today?
(If its happen, its already finished i guess.. now NSW time is 1.15 AM  )
Any body knw abt this?


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

KasunTharaka said:


> Is there an ITA round held on NSW today?
> (If its happen, its already finished i guess.. now NSW time is 1.15 AM
> 
> 
> ...


Not sure if i am correct. I was under assumption that NSW doesn't follow a ITA round approach similar to 189. they just keep assessing eoi 's regularly- as they keep processing they send invites based on the parameters mentioned in their web page such as points, english score and so forth. Feel free add your thoughts.


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

FFacs said:


> ksrikanthh said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah right, hopefully the system ( manual/automated piece) is built smart enough to handle complex things and make way for people who have lesser options
> ...


Absolutely


----------



## ajay23888 (Dec 27, 2015)

It might be 11 AM around IST.... Its yet to come. ( Not pretty sure... but last friday, I think it started when i specified. )






KasunTharaka said:


> Is there an ITA round held on NSW today?
> (If its happen, its already finished i guess.. now NSW time is 1.15 AM  )
> Any body knw abt this?


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

ajay23888 said:


> It might be 11 AM around IST.... Its yet to come. ( Not pretty sure... but last friday, I think it started when i specified. )
> 
> 
> 
> ...


By the way when did you guys submit your eoi ?


----------



## ajay23888 (Dec 27, 2015)

You must be looking in mobile - in mobile, signature cant be seen. Bro - It would be great if you could update your signature also.




ksrikanthh said:


> By the way when did you guys submit your eoi ?


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

ajay23888 said:


> You must be looking in mobile - in mobile, signature cant be seen. Bro - It would be great if you could update your signature also.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 yes bro, i am using mobile right now. Would update my details shortly


----------



## KasunTharaka (Jun 10, 2016)

ksrikanthh said:


> Not sure if i am correct. I was under assumption that NSW doesn't follow a ITA round approach similar to 189. they just keep assessing eoi 's regularly- as they keep processing they send invites based on the parameters mentioned in their web page such as points, english score and so forth. Feel free add your thoughts.


ohh is it? good to know mate..
Previously I thought NSW also having ITA rounds(Not as perfectly defined as 189). 

Thanks mate..


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

ksrikanthh said:


> yes bro, i am using mobile right now. Would update my details shortly


Done


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

ksrikanthh said:


> Not sure if i am correct. I was under assumption that NSW doesn't follow a ITA round approach similar to 189. they just keep assessing eoi 's regularly- as they keep processing they send invites based on the parameters mentioned in their web page such as points, english score and so forth. Feel free add your thoughts.


Yes and also nsw doesn't have any specific dates to send out nominations emails. Based on their requirements they send out nominations.


----------



## NaveenDabas (Sep 13, 2016)

aussiedream87 said:


> Yes and also nsw doesn't have any specific dates to send out nominations emails. Based on their requirements they send out nominations.


SO if i understood correctly from the discussion , its not like 189 where its possible to atleast tell some timeframe where you can expect invitation ??


----------



## ridhidureja (Dec 14, 2015)

*NSW State Nomintation*

Hi All,

Any invites sent by NSW today.

Regards
Ridhi
ICT SE 
65 Points


----------



## KasunTharaka (Jun 10, 2016)

ridhidureja said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Any invites sent by NSW today.
> 
> ...


Not yet mate...
Waiting..
Think 11 AM (IST)...
layball:layball:layball:


----------



## Brian_Tourbillon (Aug 1, 2016)

1m syd time~ any invi ?????


----------



## manisesetty_pr (Jan 19, 2016)

bijayap.prasad said:


> I have following point breakdown.
> 
> Occupation: Software Engineer
> EOI Effective Date: May 15, 2016
> ...


Hi Prasad,

I am wondering that still you not yet get invitation from NSW. I am also standing in your situation. god knows when we will get invitation.

Thanks,
Subbu.


----------



## KasunTharaka (Jun 10, 2016)

:hurt::hurt:layball:layball:layball: layball:


----------



## andyyangjian (May 1, 2015)

maybe we expect too much today, should wait for 30/09


----------



## KasunTharaka (Jun 10, 2016)

andyyangjian said:


> maybe we expect too much today, should wait for 30/09


----------



## ajay23888 (Dec 27, 2015)

I think , No invite today - Last 2nd September, People received invite from 7 AM Indian Time if i look at previous post.



KasunTharaka said:


>


----------



## ricky7 (Aug 21, 2016)

may be coming Friday


----------



## daussie (Jun 16, 2016)

ricky7 said:


> may be coming Friday


Let's wait till 6PM Aussie Time before erasing weekly hopes.


----------



## andyyangjian (May 1, 2015)

NSW sent invitations today, please report your case to myimmitracker


----------



## ajay23888 (Dec 27, 2015)

Yes, I could see shyam2311 got invited today. (70+5 point - 261313 code)
- Congrats start to congrats him for 190. 
- Advance congrats for 189 also.

Bye, Take care



andyyangjian said:


> NSW sent invitations today, please report your case to myimmitracker


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

ajay23888 said:


> Yes, I could see shyam2311 got invited today. (70+5 point - 261313 code)
> - Congrats start to congrats him for 190.
> - Advance congrats for 189 also.
> 
> ...


Bro, People who receive NSW invites update their status in immitracker?


----------



## USI (Jan 18, 2016)

So, is that it for today? A 70 pointer got a nomination.. What a joke! I am sure by now he must've applied for 189 visa after getting an invite on 14th Sep round. What a dumb process of selecting the applicants. Bored! :S


----------



## FFacs (Jul 6, 2016)

ajay23888 said:


> Yes, I could see shyam2311 got invited today. (70+5 point - 261313 code)
> - Congrats start to congrats him for 190.
> - Advance congrats for 189 also.
> 
> Bye, Take care


That's kind of stupid. Why would NSW waste an invite on him? In a few days' time he will get a 189 invite. He knows that, they (must) know that. So he gets to choose if he spends an extra couple of hundred dollars or not. He'll wait with the confirmation in his outbox in case something goes wrong with the 189 then let it expire. A wasted invite.


----------



## KasunTharaka (Jun 10, 2016)

USI said:


> So, is that it for today? A 70 pointer got a nomination.. What a joke! I am sure by now he must've applied for 189 visa after getting an invite on 14th Sep round. What a dumb process of selecting the applicants. Bored! :S





FFacs said:


> That's kind of stupid. Why would NSW waste an invite on him? In a few days' time he will get a 189 invite. He knows that, they (must) know that. So he gets to choose if he spends an extra couple of hundred dollars or not. He'll wait with the confirmation in his outbox in case something goes wrong with the 189 then let it expire. A wasted invite.



obviously..  
We are the hopeless dumb asses


----------



## hari_it_ram (Jun 30, 2013)

Requesting all the NSW applicants to work towards raising their point to 85+. What worst with NSW is, at least they could be more transparent like QLD and ACT by saying we wont issue any invite for the year.



USI said:


> So, is that it for today? A 70 pointer got a nomination.. What a joke! I am sure by now he must've applied for 189 visa after getting an invite on 14th Sep round. What a dumb process of selecting the applicants. Bored! :S


----------



## meraprvisa (May 11, 2016)

The war is between NSW and 70 pointer..... They want to be winner of stupids.... Was there any need to opt for 190 if u got 70 points in ur EOI.... Heights of stupidity....on d top of that NSW sent invite to such people... Shear wastage of invitation....


----------



## KasunTharaka (Jun 10, 2016)

Ny one who got the invite today??


----------



## meraprvisa (May 11, 2016)

We need to wait till 6PM NSW time... 2more hours to go....all d best...


----------



## ajay23888 (Dec 27, 2015)

We cant change the NSW process... We can't do anything with their decision. 

What we can do is to educate people. and if people is wasting this kind of nomination by getting both 189 and 190. We can't do anything apart from raising our self. 

***********My vocabulary is limited and don't have best word for these kind of highly talented people of the Earth*************

********************************Roddiiii salute to all who holds 189 and 190******************************************** 


 




FFacs said:


> That's kind of stupid. Why would NSW waste an invite on him? In a few days' time he will get a 189 invite. He knows that, they (must) know that. So he gets to choose if he spends an extra couple of hundred dollars or not. He'll wait with the confirmation in his outbox in case something goes wrong with the 189 then let it expire. A wasted invite.


----------



## andyyangjian (May 1, 2015)

Got invitation today ！！！！！！！


----------



## meraprvisa (May 11, 2016)

Andy code and point's??


----------



## itsfrans (Jul 12, 2016)

hey guys, has anyone received invitation for NSW/190 for accountants today/yesterday?


----------



## Devina2008 (Aug 9, 2016)

andyyangjian said:


> Got invitation today ！！！！！！！


 Which occupation?? When was your eoi submitted??


----------



## Devina2008 (Aug 9, 2016)

itsfrans said:


> hey guys, has anyone received invitation for NSW/190 for accountants today/yesterday?


Not yet


----------



## Brian_Tourbillon (Aug 1, 2016)

congratulation mate.
i remember you are civil engineering like me. when did you submit EOI?



andyyangjian said:


> Got invitation today ！！！！！！！


----------



## FFacs (Jul 6, 2016)

andyyangjian said:


> Got invitation today ！！！！！！！


Good for you!!!! Congratulations.


----------



## andyyangjian (May 1, 2015)

Brian_Tourbillon said:


> congratulation mate.
> i remember you are civil engineering like me. when did you submit EOI?


I submitted on 7/MAY, 233211 55 points with PTE65+


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

FFacs said:


> ajay23888 said:
> 
> 
> > Yes, I could see shyam2311 got invited today. (70+5 point - 261313 code)
> ...


If this is true it's high time that NSW should redesign their system. This is a big flaw.


----------



## KasunTharaka (Jun 10, 2016)

So.. Is that All?


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

andyyangjian said:


> I submitted on 7/MAY, 233211 55 points with PTE65+


Congratulations Andy. When did u receive the nomination email form nsw.?


----------



## Brian_Tourbillon (Aug 1, 2016)

not me this time ((( 
see you other times ((((((((((((((((((((9


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

KasunTharaka said:


> So.. Is that All?


It's post 5Pm in Sydney so it's done for the day at nsw.


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

ajay23888 said:


> We cant change the NSW process... We can't do anything with their decision.
> 
> What we can do is to educate people. and if people is wasting this kind of nomination by getting both 189 and 190. We can't do anything apart from raising our self.
> 
> ...



Yes. People who have 65 and more should understand the trend and situation- after receiving 189.the best thing they can do is to withdraw 190 which would give some hope for 55 and 60 pointers. 

At the same it should be brought into attention for NSW to consider making changes into their system.

Thumbrule : if someone in 189 or 190 receives an invite the system may probably withdraw other eoi's submitted by same applicant making way for opportunities to others.


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

andyyangjian said:


> Got invitation today ！！！！！！！


Congrats buddy !!!


----------



## sanath89 (Aug 7, 2016)

Did any of the Accountants get invited?


----------



## davidlk03 (Jul 4, 2016)

NSW is just acting smart and wasting the precious invites..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

NaveenDabas said:


> SO if i understood correctly from the discussion , its not like 189 where its possible to atleast tell some timeframe where you can expect invitation ??


Exactly. For 189 it's 7:30PM I ST every alternate Wednesdays where invites start flowing. Just goes on for few minutes. Not more than 30 - 45 Mins

With 190 only God should know when they send invited out


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

Only one civil engineer invited today?


----------



## pipebritop (Sep 6, 2015)

Not any industrial engineer?


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

aussiedream87 said:


> Only one civil engineer invited today?


I think many would had been invited and they are yet to update their statuses ? Do you have an idea if people regularly update their invite status in immitracker or in this forum as they keep receiving invites?


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

pipebritop said:


> Not any industrial engineer?


Looking at updates from people today in this form- have not seen any industrial engineer yet. Did you get a chance to check immitracker for any updates? 

May be in couple of days we will get more info i guess.


----------



## andyyangjian (May 1, 2015)

aussiedream87 said:


> Congratulations Andy. When did u receive the nomination email form nsw.?


I just got the invitation email today， not nomination


----------



## Tayyabb (Nov 8, 2015)

Any electrical engineer got invited today..???
55 pts
....?


----------



## mchandna (Jul 14, 2016)

Any business/system analyst (261111/261112) invite today?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Amin rehman (Aug 21, 2016)

Can anyone please tell me how can i apply for invitation letter for immigration. I shall be very thankfull to you.


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

ridhidureja said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Any invites sent by NSW today.
> 
> ...


Hi ridhidureja, 

When did you submit your EOI and what is your total experience , ielts/pte score ?


----------



## ajithingmire (Mar 29, 2016)

*Got the invite*

I got the invite today, EOI filed on 3-Sept


----------



## daussie (Jun 16, 2016)

ajithingmire said:


> I got the invite today, EOI filed on 3-Sept


How is your points breakdown?


----------



## hari_it_ram (Jun 30, 2013)

Congrats. All the best for your process.

You entered all the 8.6 years in EOI ? The reason I am asking is, I too hold 60 points but entered only the Skilled level in EOI. will that be reason for not having the invite ?



ajithingmire said:


> I got the invite today, EOI filed on 3-Sept


----------



## meraprvisa (May 11, 2016)

Code and profile details??


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

ajithingmire said:


> I got the invite today, EOI filed on 3-Sept


Congrats ajith on your invite !!!

Looks like you submitted EOI for 190 NWS for developer programmer category on sep 3 and received invite today on sep 16 - correct ?


----------



## daussie (Jun 16, 2016)

hari_it_ram said:


> Congrats. All the best for your process.
> 
> You entered all the 8.6 years in EOI ? The reason I am asking is, I too hold 60 points but entered only the Skilled level in EOI. will that be reason for not having the invite ?
> 
> ...


I'm also a 60 pointer EOI 15 May and proficient English. We should only put ACS experience actually. Otherwise DIBP reject. May be he has superior English...?


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

daussie said:


> I'm also a 60 pointer EOI 15 May and proficient English. We should only put ACS experience actually. Otherwise DIBP reject. May be he has superior English...?


This is my understanding : 

In the EOI it asks for the employment in last 10 years. So we can add all our employments in the past 10 years based on the total experience.

There is an option listed asking whether it is a nominated in your experience ? Yes or No

based on your ACS result you can select yes or no. Example : if your experience started at may 2011 till to date. ACS will cut 2 or 4 years based on your profile. whatever ACS considers would be selected as yes - nominated and remaining experience can still be added and select no in the nominated radio button. Thoughts are welcome.


----------



## hari_it_ram (Jun 30, 2013)

No, he is not superior. But there is a catch in listing the exp in EOI, few list only the skilled level exp in EOI and few list all the exp, and selects no/yes based on the ACS, both the method works fine for DIBP.

NSW might consider overall exp while giving the invite. Since you restrict yourself to ACS skilled level, your total exp = skilled level. He might have listed full 8.5 years and Skilled as 4.6, hence his total exp = 8.5, which done the trick.

Not sure which one is ACS taking into consideration, overall or skilled level only  Big Big question.



daussie said:


> I'm also a 60 pointer EOI 15 May and proficient English. We should only put ACS experience actually. Otherwise DIBP reject. May be he has superior English...?


----------



## ajithingmire (Mar 29, 2016)

*it's in my signature. 65 points for 190 & 60 points for 189*

it's in my signature. 65 points for 190 & 60 points for 189



daussie said:


> How is your points breakdown?


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

meraprvisa said:


> Code and profile details??


Code and profile for ajith is available in his signature. i guess you are using your mobile and could not see it ?


----------



## ajithingmire (Mar 29, 2016)

*only ACS experience*

I have entered 4.6 years as per ACS. For 8.6 years I would have got 189 invitation long back 



hari_it_ram said:


> Congrats. All the best for your process.
> 
> You entered all the 8.6 years in EOI ? The reason I am asking is, I too hold 60 points but entered only the Skilled level in EOI. will that be reason for not having the invite ?


----------



## daussie (Jun 16, 2016)

hari_it_ram said:


> No, he is not superior. But there is a catch in listing the exp in EOI, few list only the skilled level exp in EOI and few list all the exp, and selects no/yes based on the ACS, both the method works fine for DIBP.
> 
> NSW might consider overall exp while giving the invite. Since you restrict yourself to ACS skilled level, your total exp = skilled level. He might have listed full 8.5 years and Skilled as 4.6, hence his total exp = 8.5, which done the trick.
> 
> ...


I remebrt in NSW FAQ may be they say only consider ACS skilled experience. Most probably they go by points for experience rather than years count.


----------



## hari_it_ram (Jun 30, 2013)

No my question is different, you listed all the 8.6 yrs and selected yes only for 4.6 years or entered only 4.6 years (skilled level) in EOI ?



ajithingmire said:


> I have entered 4.6 years as per ACS. For 8.6 years I would have got 189 invitation long back


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

hari_it_ram said:


> No, he is not superior. But there is a catch in listing the exp in EOI, few list only the skilled level exp in EOI and few list all the exp, and selects no/yes based on the ACS, both the method works fine for DIBP.
> 
> NSW might consider overall exp while giving the invite. Since you restrict yourself to ACS skilled level, your total exp = skilled level. He might have listed full 8.5 years and Skilled as 4.6, hence his total exp = 8.5, which done the trick.
> 
> Not sure which one is ACS taking into consideration, overall or skilled level only  Big Big question.


hi hari, i agree with you. for calculating and proving the points score DIBP should most likely compare the ACS result with the eoi data. At the same i believe its not bad to add all our experience and choose no in the nominated radio button. anyhow i believe we would submit all our docs since the start date of our experience such as first payslip until the latest ones.


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

daussie said:


> I remebrt in NSW FAQ may be they say only consider ACS skilled experience. Most probably they go by points for experience rather than years count.


how many years of experience did you add in your eoi ?


----------



## daussie (Jun 16, 2016)

Refer to Q9. 

http://www.industry.nsw.gov.au/live...igration-190/are-you-eligible/faq-eligibility


----------



## FFacs (Jul 6, 2016)

hari_it_ram said:


> No my question is different, you listed all the 8.6 yrs and selected yes only for 4.6 years or entered only 4.6 years (skilled level) in EOI ?


I have the same question. I have a ton of experience prior to the last ten years. I don't expect points for that, but have to wonder if NSW would value that experience in their selection.

Frustratingly my agent doesn't seem to entertain the idea and has only entered experience that earns me points into the EOI. I think I'll mail NSW to ask.


----------



## hari_it_ram (Jun 30, 2013)

I still submit documents only for the exp points I claimed not for all. Even though I have 99% of payslips for all the 6.6 years I worked. However, we shd be ready to submit the day CO asks for employment for suitability criteria as well. I dont want to oversupply anything. I have docs close to 40+ for each employment.

As you suggested I have listed all the companies in EOI and selected yes only for skilled. Still my exp is 6.6 years as per ACS. I think the different between 8.2years and 6.6 years is my waiting time 



ksrikanthh said:


> hi hari, i agree with you. for calculating and proving the points score DIBP should most likely compare the ACS result with the eoi data. At the same i believe its not bad to add all our experience and choose no in the nominated radio button. anyhow i believe we would submit all our docs since the start date of our experience such as first payslip until the latest ones.


----------



## daussie (Jun 16, 2016)

hari_it_ram said:


> I still submit documents only for the exp points I claimed not for all. Even though I have 99% of payslips for all the 6.6 years I worked. However, we shd be ready to submit the day CO asks for employment for suitability criteria as well. I dont want to oversupply anything. I have docs close to 40+ for each employment.
> 
> As you suggested I have listed all the companies in EOI and selected yes only for skilled. Still my exp is 6.6 years as per ACS. I think the different between 8.2years and 6.6 years is my waiting time
> 
> ...


I don't want to oversupply as well let's calm down and see.


----------



## ajithingmire (Mar 29, 2016)

*Correct!*



hari_it_ram said:


> No my question is different, you listed all the 8.6 yrs and selected yes only for 4.6 years or entered only 4.6 years (skilled level) in EOI ?


You are right. For one company I made two entries, based on the date given by ACS. & mentioned Yes, No as per that date. For e.g they considered my experience after Nove 2011, I entered all experience after 1-Nov-2011 as Skilled Yes & prior to that date as Skilled No. So I entered my full experience, I am not sure if its mandatory to do that, but I did it to be on safer side.


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

FFacs said:


> I have the same question. I have a ton of experience prior to the last ten years. I don't expect points for that, but have to wonder if NSW would value that experience in their selection.
> 
> Frustratingly my agent doesn't seem to entertain the idea and has only entered experience that earns me points into the EOI. I think I'll mail NSW to ask.


The yes/no nominated radio button in the Employment section is the key. Adding all our experience with yes nominated would calculate more points for EOI and it would display in the last page of EOI before we submit. This could give us a confirmation that we have included all our experience as skilled. Instead there is no wrong in adding all our experience and by choosing appropriately yes/no for nominated accordingly the system would calculate points. if you are planning to mail NSW go ahead and please let us know after you receive an update from them.


----------



## hari_it_ram (Jun 30, 2013)

I bet NSW will not give the straight forward answers  If they can they could easily listed that in the website itself rather than making us to speculate all the permutation and combination. If you get the answer, please feel to share it here as it would help many.

All agents are same, they want to list only the exp which claims the points.



FFacs said:


> I have the same question. I have a ton of experience prior to the last ten years. I don't expect points for that, but have to wonder if NSW would value that experience in their selection.
> 
> Frustratingly my agent doesn't seem to entertain the idea and has only entered experience that earns me points into the EOI. I think I'll mail NSW to ask.


----------



## hari_it_ram (Jun 30, 2013)

Form your answer,

I clearly understand that they just want to filter candidates based on the overall experience. Which makes sense to me If i have 10 profile in my hand and eliminated few. Even the guy who got in last round has the total experience of close to 7.7 years and skilled as 5.

Let me atleast wake up and change few, thanks for your input 



ajithingmire said:


> You are right. For one company I made two entries, based on the date given by ACS. & mentioned Yes, No as per that date. For e.g they considered my experience after Nove 2011, I entered all experience after 1-Nov-2011 as Skilled Yes & prior to that date as Skilled No. So I entered my full experience, I am not sure if its mandatory to do that, but I did it to be on safer side.


----------



## ajithingmire (Mar 29, 2016)

*VIC Invite*

I am more interested in VIC invite, but I entered EOI yesterday only, can I expect invitation before my NSW invitation expires?



hari_it_ram said:


> I bet NSW will not give the straight forward answers  If they can they could easily listed that in the website itself rather than making us to speculate all the permutation and combination. If you get the answer, please feel to share it here as it would help many.
> 
> All agents are same, they want to list only the exp which claims the points.


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

hari_it_ram said:


> Form your answer,
> 
> I clearly understand that they just want to filter candidates based on the overall experience. Which makes sense to me If i have 10 profile in my hand and eliminated few. Even the guy who got in last round has the total experience of close to 7.7 years and skilled as 5.
> 
> Let me atleast wake up and change few, thanks for your input


@hari : so you are planning to add all your experience and choose yes/no based on the skilled criteria ?


----------



## daussie (Jun 16, 2016)

I have asked from many who migated successfully. We only need to mention skilled experience. After all NSW has categorically mentioned it in FAQ.

Moreover, we can only assume that information he provide is correct also. Please give an update of you guys get. I'm waiting since 17 May 60 points 361313. Or lets wait for NSW approval of his application.


----------



## hari_it_ram (Jun 30, 2013)

This is big crime , please dont this. VIC will take 12 weeks to provide the outcome for your application. 

Please use this wisely, never give a second thought. There are so mannnnnnyyyyy guys waiting for the invite.



ajithingmire said:


> I am more interested in VIC invite, but I entered EOI yesterday only, can I expect invitation before my NSW invitation expires?


----------



## daussie (Jun 16, 2016)

Can we believe this guy? 60 pointer who said got invited now want to wait for VIC?


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

ajithingmire said:


> I am more interested in VIC invite, but I entered EOI yesterday only, can I expect invitation before my NSW invitation expires?


In case if you apply for NSW nomination- after you submit the documents - please do let us know the list of documents that you uploaded for processing NSW nomination.


----------



## hari_it_ram (Jun 30, 2013)

I really dont know what to say and how to react 



daussie said:


> Can we believe this guy? 60 pointer who said got invited now want to wait for VIC?


----------



## hari_it_ram (Jun 30, 2013)

I already listed All and select yes and no, from my last learning  But my overall exp is 6.6 I need to wait for some time 



ksrikanthh said:


> @hari : so you are planning to add all your experience and choose yes/no based on the skilled criteria ?


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

daussie said:


> Can we believe this guy? 60 pointer who said got invited now want to wait for VIC?


are u wondering how a 60+5 would receive an invitation so soon ?


----------



## daussie (Jun 16, 2016)

hari_it_ram said:


> I really dont know what to say and how to react
> 
> 
> 
> ...


False alarm man. If true I would like to know whether NSW approve it or not before I changing EOI.


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

hari_it_ram said:


> I already listed All and select yes and no, from my last learning  But my overall exp is 6.6 I need to wait for some time


good to know that you are already on track bro


----------



## hari_it_ram (Jun 30, 2013)

My reply is towards his "love" with vic even after getting NSW.  

But listing all and selecting yes/no is not a bad option either, I would request you do that and upload the docs only for the companies you select "yes".

If the NSW is looking for overall then it totally crap as someone who has non-it exp can be listed and get the invite.

Just do it even though you are not at all interested  nothing else we can do.



daussie said:


> False alarm man. If true I would like to know whether NSW approve it or not before I changing EOI.


----------



## hari_it_ram (Jun 30, 2013)

What your total exp ?



ksrikanthh said:


> good to know that you are already on track bro


----------



## daussie (Jun 16, 2016)

Based on posts history of that person, he had 4.5 years skilled experience in early June. I think now he has 4 years and 9 months. Any of 60 pointers with 10 for English and more than that amount of experience waiting here with no invite today?


----------



## ajithingmire (Mar 29, 2016)

*Yes I have waited for quite long!*

5 points will be added to my 189 in November which is not too far. I am wondering if its crime to be a 60 pointer. I entered NSW 190 without any hope & received invitation unexpectedly as wait for 189 is more than 3 months. Moreover my current project has opportunities in Melbourne so would be easier for me at later stage.



daussie said:


> Can we believe this guy? 60 pointer who said got invited now want to wait for VIC?


----------



## daussie (Jun 16, 2016)

ajithingmire said:


> 5 points will be added to my 189 in November which is not too far. I am wondering if its crime to be a 60 pointer. I entered NSW 190 without any hope & received invitation unexpectedly as wait for 189 is more than 3 months. Moreover my current project has opportunities in Melbourne so would be easier for me at later stage.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ok this answers everything. So you have 4 years and 10 month skilled experience. Calm down guys.


----------



## ajithingmire (Mar 29, 2016)

*Do you have VIC invite?*

I see in your signature that you have VIC invite & still active in this thread, so there's something in your mind, isnt it?



hari_it_ram said:


> I really dont know what to say and how to react


----------



## Micro111999 (Feb 6, 2016)

Hi guys,

A quick question - when can I expect to receive NSW SS invite with 65 points (incl SS)

263111, sup English, skilled employment 2 years out of 8 
Eoi 20 Aug 2016

Thanks


----------



## Raj_imp (Aug 31, 2016)

hari_it_ram said:


> What your total exp ?


All,
Even I have selected all the experience starting from 2000 till date ...I don't think that's the trigger.

Total Exp : 16 Years
261313 (Software Engineer)
PTE: 10 Points
ACS: 20 points (Aus Work Exp - 10P and India Work Exp - 10 Points).
Age: 15 points
Qualification : 15 Points
EOI: 189 (60) & 190 NSW (65) - 29th Aug 2016.


----------



## daussie (Jun 16, 2016)

Thanks all for sharing info. We will be invitedbin next round


----------



## ajithingmire (Mar 29, 2016)

*Sure I will do!*

I never researched on 190 process as I had just put 189 in June. Looking at the comments from other guys, I think I am fortunate to receive invitation for 60+5 within such short time. I will check the process & keep posted you when I submit the docs 



ksrikanthh said:


> In case if you apply for NSW nomination- after you submit the documents - please do let us know the list of documents that you uploaded for processing NSW nomination.


----------



## hari_it_ram (Jun 30, 2013)

Yeah I waiting for both VIC and NSW, but whoever gives the invite I will be truthful to them and ignore the other or communicate to them via email stating I got the invite from X.. I will NEVER hold a life of others in one hand and wait for other state. Its not a crime to be a 60pointers but its really pain full to see your msg, but still want to try for other thing as well. If you are not interested in NSW and interested more on VIC why do you want to apply on the first place ? Its your decision to and your invite. I have nothing on that. Just what I felt after seeing your msg. All the best.



ajithingmire said:


> I see in your signature that you have VIC invite & still active in this thread, so there's something in your mind, isnt it?


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

ajithingmire said:


> I never researched on 190 process as I had just put 189 in June. Looking at the comments from other guys, I think I am fortunate to receive invitation for 60+5 within such short time. I will check the process & keep posted you when I submit the docs


Absolutely !! we are also hoping NSW would surprise many like you  lol  let's see !!! congrats once again.. please do keep us posted once you start working on your next steps


----------



## sobtisonam (Jun 19, 2016)

hari_it_ram said:


> Yeah I waiting for both VIC and NSW, but whoever gives the invite I will be truthful to them and ignore the other or communicate to them via email stating I got the invite from X.. I will NEVER hold a life of others in one hand and wait for other state. Its not a crime to be a 60pointers but its really pain full to see your msg, but still want to try for other thing as well. If you are not interested in NSW and interested more on VIC why do you want to apply on the first place ? Its your decision to and your invite. I have nothing on that. Just what I felt after seeing your msg. All the best.


Are we getting too touchy about the process!! I mean if we had a stronger hand we all would use that to our advantage. Why blame someone. They are working towards their best interest.


----------



## ajithingmire (Mar 29, 2016)

*Confirmation Email from VIC*

You already have Confirmation Email from VIC ??? whats the point in dragging everything to philosophy? You already have a confirmation & still waiting for NSW. I just had a simple query to solve confusion I have, I thought people will help, instead I see lot of sarcastic comments. I never said I will reject NSW invite, its just that I am looking for some expert opinion which is purpose of this forum. Moreover I am not grabbing chance of others anyway, if I dont opt for it, slot will remain empty & someone will be invited surely. Try to be kind, everyone is here to seek help, its so easy for me to hide the invite & wait for VIC anyway, but I opted to seek expert opinion



hari_it_ram said:


> Yeah I waiting for both VIC and NSW, but whoever gives the invite I will be truthful to them and ignore the other or communicate to them via email stating I got the invite from X.. I will NEVER hold a life of others in one hand and wait for other state. Its not a crime to be a 60pointers but its really pain full to see your msg, but still want to try for other thing as well. If you are not interested in NSW and interested more on VIC why do you want to apply on the first place ? Its your decision to and your invite. I have nothing on that. Just what I felt after seeing your msg. All the best.


----------



## daussie (Jun 16, 2016)

Are you guys still confused how he was invited? He has 4 years and 10 months of SKILLED experiecne. I dont think any of us has more than that.


----------



## meraprvisa (May 11, 2016)

when i should expect an invite from NSW?

see below details. please guide. it is very hard to wait for invites..

last time a guy with same profile got invite from NSW (only difference was he got 7 years and 9 months of experience) that is true?

261313 (Software Developer)
IELTS: 20Feb2016 *10 Points*
B.tech (IT) *15 Points*
ACS: (effective 7 years 7Months) *10 points*
Age: (34 years) *25 points*

EOI: 189 (60) & 190 NSW (65) - 01July2016.


----------



## hari_it_ram (Jun 30, 2013)

_You already have Confirmation Email from VIC ??? whats the point in dragging everything to philosophy? You already have a confirmation & still waiting for NSW_

I doubt you really understand state nomination, confirmation/ack email IS NOT ITA for VISA or ITA for nomination. Confirmation email = we got your application and documents requested. 

_everyone is here to seek help, its so easy for me to hide the invite & wait for VIC anyway_

If at all I have a plan like this, I will prefer this way.



ajithingmire said:


> You already have Confirmation Email from VIC ??? whats the point in dragging everything to philosophy? You already have a confirmation & still waiting for NSW. I just had a simple query to solve confusion I have, I thought people will help, instead I see lot of sarcastic comments. I never said I will reject NSW invite, its just that I am looking for some expert opinion which is purpose of this forum. Moreover I am not grabbing chance of others anyway, if I dont opt for it, slot will remain empty & someone will be invited surely. Try to be kind, everyone is here to seek help, its so easy for me to hide the invite & wait for VIC anyway, but I opted to seek expert opinion


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

meraprvisa said:


> when i should expect an invite from NSW?
> 
> see below details. please guide. it is very hard to wait for invites..
> 
> ...


looks like 261313 is a competitive category this year. i see you have good score with more experience. IELTS score is good as well. you should be considered soon for sending an invite from NSW. Many who had applied for 189 60 since jan 2016 would had opted for 65 NSW as the 189 60 have not received invites for many months. overall - you are a very good candidate to receive an invite soon from NSW. Feel free to add your thoughts.


----------



## USI (Jan 18, 2016)

ajithingmire said:


> I am more interested in VIC invite, but I entered EOI yesterday only, can I expect invitation before my NSW invitation expires?


Victoria has more tendency to reject. At least I was one of the rejected ones 6 months back. I know VIC is a better option to NSW considering many parameters. Since it's uncertain and you have NSW going positive, I'd recommend you to go ahead with it. 

I also had a nomination from NSW in march with which I couldn't go with due to my personal reason(cannot disclose). I have reapplied in June for NSW and I still haven't heard from them. So, I would advise you to go ahead and pay for NSW nomination. If they send you an invite, you would eventually get 2 months of time to lodge your VISA application from the date of invitation. Once you have NSW in hand you can wait for VIC and go ahead based on the result.


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

USI said:


> Victoria has more tendency to reject. At least I was one of the rejected ones 6 months back. I know VIC is a better option to NSW considering many parameters. Since it's uncertain and you have NSW going positive, I'd recommend you to go ahead with it.
> 
> I also had a nomination from NSW in march with which I couldn't go with due to my personal reason(cannot disclose). I have reapplied in June for NSW and I still haven't heard from them. So, I would advise you to go ahead and pay for NSW nomination. If they send you an invite, you would eventually get 2 months of time to lodge your VISA application from the date of invitation. Once you have NSW in hand you can wait for VIC and go ahead based on the result.


good info !!!

Can you please let us know few parameters why Vic is better to consider than NSW ?


----------



## ajithingmire (Mar 29, 2016)

*Thank you!*

Thank you buddy, that's some good advise. I will go for NSW, your case makes sense. It risky to ignore the invite I received & especially when so many are waiting for the invite. Thanks again!



USI said:


> Victoria has more tendency to reject. At least I was one of the rejected ones 6 months back. I know VIC is a better option to NSW considering many parameters. Since it's uncertain and you have NSW going positive, I'd recommend you to go ahead with it.
> 
> I also had a nomination from NSW in march with which I couldn't go with due to my personal reason(cannot disclose). I have reapplied in June for NSW and I still haven't heard from them. So, I would advise you to go ahead and pay for NSW nomination. If they send you an invite, you would eventually get 2 months of time to lodge your VISA application from the date of invitation. Once you have NSW in hand you can wait for VIC and go ahead based on the result.


----------



## sobtisonam (Jun 19, 2016)

USI said:


> Victoria has more tendency to reject. At least I was one of the rejected ones 6 months back. I know VIC is a better option to NSW considering many parameters. Since it's uncertain and you have NSW going positive, I'd recommend you to go ahead with it.
> 
> I also had a nomination from NSW in march with which I couldn't go with due to my personal reason(cannot disclose). I have reapplied in June for NSW and I still haven't heard from them. So, I would advise you to go ahead and pay for NSW nomination. If they send you an invite, you would eventually get 2 months of time to lodge your VISA application from the date of invitation. Once you have NSW in hand you can wait for VIC and go ahead based on the result.


I second this. A bird in hand is better than two in bush!!


----------



## ajithingmire (Mar 29, 2016)

*okay!*

Calm down bro, I understand the pain of not getting invite, I am also waiting from June. I asked query for some clarification, nothing personal. I would anyway go for NSW now sensing the trouble others are facing, it may turn up as wrong decision for me to ignore this invitation



hari_it_ram said:


> _You already have Confirmation Email from VIC ??? whats the point in dragging everything to philosophy? You already have a confirmation & still waiting for NSW_
> 
> I doubt you really understand state nomination, confirmation/ack email IS NOT ITA for VISA or ITA for nomination. Confirmation email = we got your application and documents requested.
> 
> ...


----------



## USI (Jan 18, 2016)

ajithingmire said:


> Thank you buddy, that's some good advise. I will go for NSW, your case makes sense. It risky to ignore the invite I received & especially when so many are waiting for the invite. Thanks again!


Little economical to sustain initially. Not to a great extent though! 

Actually it depends upon your field. NSW - Sydney has more opportunities, no doubt. It's just my personal opinion. Honestly I'd go with any of it but more inclined to Vic as I have friends and I heard it's less expensive compared to Sydney. Disregard if it doesn't make sense please


----------



## ajithingmire (Mar 29, 2016)

Both are good, it depends on your taste. Sydney is fast & expensive, Melbourne is peaceful & less expensive. Melbourne is on top list for most livable cities across globe for few years now. It the difference between Mumbai & Pune if you have visited them. Many people prefer Sydney as well.



ksrikanthh said:


> good info !!!
> 
> Can you please let us know few parameters why Vic is better to consider than NSW ?


----------



## ajithingmire (Mar 29, 2016)

I heard the same that Sydney is expensive. & I also have friends in Melbourne. but my boss who lived in Sydney says, Sydney is heaven & he will never goto VIC. so its all your taste again!



USI said:


> Little economical to sustain initially. Not to a great extent though!
> 
> Actually it depends upon your field. NSW - Sydney has more opportunities, no doubt. It's just my personal opinion. Honestly I'd go with any of it but more inclined to Vic as I have friends and I heard it's less expensive compared to Sydney. Disregard if it doesn't make sense please


----------



## hari_it_ram (Jun 30, 2013)

No pain at all. I am ready to wait for another year if NSW decides I am not a good fit. My point is don`t lose this golden opportunity by thinking about VIC nomination where the EOI is not even week old. I will be more than happy if you get 189 by waiting/holding 190. Waiting for VIC by keeping NSW is not smart move from my understanding. All the best.  good weekend.



ajithingmire said:


> Calm down bro, I understand the pain of not getting invite, I am also waiting from June. I asked query for some clarification, nothing personal. I would anyway go for NSW now sensing the trouble others are facing, it may turn up as wrong decision for me to ignore this invitation


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

ajithingmire said:


> Both are good, it depends on your taste. Sydney is fast & expensive, Melbourne is peaceful & less expensive. Melbourne is on top list for most livable cities across globe for few years now. It the difference between Mumbai & Pune if you have visited them. Many people prefer Sydney as well.


Also wanted to add that for VIc it looks like we need to show finances. for individual applicant it is 30,000. 

Skilled Nominated (190) Visa - Live in Victoria

for NSW i believe that we do have to show any finances


----------



## amabrouk (Apr 18, 2016)

What is the chance of 261112 with 60+5 points for NSW nomination? I have applied on 29th June.


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

amabrouk said:


> What is the chance of 261112 with 60+5 points for NSW nomination? I have applied on 29th June.


hi there, what is your

ielts/pte score ?
total number of years of experience added in eoi ?


----------



## ajithingmire (Mar 29, 2016)

Got your point, Thanks!



hari_it_ram said:


> No pain at all. I am ready to wait for another year if NSW decides I am not a good fit. My point is don`t lose this golden opportunity by thinking about VIC nomination where the EOI is not even week old. I will be more than happy if you get 189 by waiting/holding 190. Waiting for VIC by keeping NSW is not smart move from my understanding. All the best.  good weekend.


----------



## amabrouk (Apr 18, 2016)

ksrikanthh said:


> hi there, what is your
> 
> ielts/pte score ?
> total number of experience added in eoi ?


Ielts is 7 in each.
Total number of exp is 10 before ACS cuts 4, so the effective exp are 6 years.


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

amabrouk said:


> Ielts is 7 in each.
> Total number of exp is 10 before ACS cuts 4, so the effective exp are 6 years.


you stand a good chance to receive an invite for Systems Analyst. your points ( 65 ) , IELTS score is good and your experience is more as well. Looking at the current trend i believe NSW has not sent many invitations for the programme year yet. from my opinion once NSW increases its pace in sending more invitations i think you would receive one.


----------



## amabrouk (Apr 18, 2016)

ksrikanthh said:


> you stand a good chance to receive an invite for Systems Analyst. your points ( 65 ) , IELTS score is good and your experience is more as well. Looking at the current trend i believe NSW has not sent many invitations for the programme year yet. from my opinion once NSW increases its pace in sending more invitations i think you would receive one.


Thanks. I have applied also for VIC on 30th June, next week will be the 12th week. Let's see ...


----------



## Bankiya (Sep 14, 2016)

Hi All.

Pleased to Join the gang.
Latest entrant to the group waiting .



Just Submitted EOI for NSW Stream 2.

Occupation : Financial Institution Branch Manager.

:fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

Bankiya said:


> Hi All.
> 
> Pleased to Join the gang.
> Latest entrant to the group waiting .
> ...


welcome


----------



## jatinders (Sep 25, 2015)

Hi Guyz,

I also received an invitation to apply for NSW nomination for a subclass 190 visa.
Now I have only 14 days to apply for it. 
Thanks to all for your analysis and discussion which I was following since June.

My EOI DOE is 12- May 2016.


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

jatinders said:


> Hi Guyz,
> 
> I also received an invitation to apply for NSW nomination for a subclass 190 visa.
> Now I have only 14 days to apply for it.
> ...


Congrats on your invite ! Can you please share your the details when you submitted your eoi 

Occupation category, ielts/Pte score, points, total experience claimed. Thank you.


----------



## jatinders (Sep 25, 2015)

ksrikanthh said:


> Congrats on your invite ! Can you please share your the details when you submitted your eoi
> 
> Occupation category, ielts/Pte score, points, total experience claimed. Thank you.


Thanks ksrikanthh.
EOI DOE : 189(60) and 190 (NSW)(60 + 5) : 12 May 2016 
Points breakdown: Age: 30 ; Education: 15 ; PTE: 10 ; Employment: 5 (ACS)(5y 11m - 2 years); = 60 + 5(SS).


----------



## Bankiya (Sep 14, 2016)

Congrats Jatinder .


----------



## daussie (Jun 16, 2016)

jatinders said:


> ksrikanthh said:
> 
> 
> > Congrats on your invite ! Can you please share your the details when you submitted your eoi
> ...


Congrats man....


Based on this we can assume that NSW demand for 261312 is higher than 261313. I have 4 years 8 months skilled experience 261313 not invited this round.


----------



## Devina2008 (Aug 9, 2016)

I havent heard any accountants got invite. Is there any accountant who got invited recently??


----------



## qiangwang2505 (Aug 18, 2016)

daussie said:


> Congrats man....
> 
> 
> Based on this we can assume that NSW demand for 261312 is higher than 261313. I have 4 years 8 months skilled experience 261313 not invited this round.


When's your EOI DOE?


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

daussie said:


> Congrats man....
> 
> 
> Based on this we can assume that NSW demand for 261312 is higher than 261313. I have 4 years 8 months skilled experience 261313 not invited this round.


I also wanted to add that : from people who are receiving invites looks like NSW is sending for people who applied before 3-4 months ( most of the cases )

3-4 months waiting period normally is expected i guess considering the increasing invitations for 60+5 and people with more experience pitch in as well.

People who applied in aug-sep 2016 for 2613 category with 60+5 NSW - please let us know once you start receiving invites.


----------



## hari_it_ram (Jun 30, 2013)

jatinders said:


> Hi Guyz,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Grt Congratulations 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hari_it_ram (Jun 30, 2013)

daussie said:


> Congrats man....
> 
> 
> Based on this we can assume that NSW demand for 261312 is higher than 261313. I have 4 years 8 months skilled experience 261313 not invited this round.




It seems the priority goes like this -

261313
261312
261311

But I really don't know the difference between these JOBCode when I look at the ACS Jib descriptions. All 3 are almost same.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## daussie (Jun 16, 2016)

qiangwang2505 said:


> daussie said:
> 
> 
> > Congrats man....
> ...


17 May.
4 years 8 months SKILLED 
10 for English 
261313 (60 + 5)

Looking forward for next round


----------



## KasunTharaka (Jun 10, 2016)

hari_it_ram said:


> It seems the priority goes like this -
> 
> 261313
> 261312
> ...


Exactly...


----------



## daussie (Jun 16, 2016)

hari_it_ram said:


> daussie said:
> 
> 
> > Congrats man....
> ...


Priority might be changing frequently man.


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

Hi folks,

Was looking at the immitracker link for 190 261313 category this morning and found an approximate count for the following :

Link : https://myimmitracker.com/en/au/trackers/expression-of-interest-sc190

This is per the immitracker link mentioned above. Besides these we would also have more who would had applied EOI and might not added their details in immitracker yet. Also there might be people who would had received invites and would had not updated their status in immitracker

Pending EOI’s for Software Engineer ( 261313 ) : ~121

Total Number of pending EOI (55+5) : 61
Total Number of pending EOI(60+5) : 45
Total Number of pending EOI(65+5) : 13
Total Number of pending EOI(70+5) : 2

Feel free to add your thoughts


----------



## hari_it_ram (Jun 30, 2013)

I think you can ignore , 55+5 and 65+5, 70+5.



ksrikanthh said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> Was looking at the immitracker link for 190 261313 category this morning and found an approximate count for the following :
> 
> ...


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

hari_it_ram said:


> I think you can ignore , 55+5 and 65+5, 70+5.



yeah u r right  i was thinking how much invitations on average are released to 2613 category. say if 15-20 per month are sent, there might be a good chance to receive an invite in next 3-4 months for folks who applied on sep. let's see how it goes !!!


----------



## hari_it_ram (Jun 30, 2013)

You have very good chance in 2 or 3 rounds being 261313. Could have been pretty easy to get that if NSW had big invites. I believe daaussie will get in next round since he is 4.8. Not sure how much you have in skilled level.

I am mentally prepared to wait till Nov 2016. 



ksrikanthh said:


> yeah u r right  i was thinking how much invitations on average are released to 2613 category. say if 15-20 per month are sent, there might be a good chance to receive an invite in next 3-4 months for folks who applied on sep. let's see how it goes !!!


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

hari_it_ram said:


> You have very good chance in 2 or 3 rounds being 261313. Could have been pretty easy to get that if NSW had big invites. I believe daaussie will get in next round since he is 4.8. Not sure how much you have in skilled level.
> 
> I am mentally prepared to wait till Nov 2016.


hmm, i am thinking to prepare till Dec 2016 ( 3 months ) due to the major reason that my skilled exp is 3.1 years.. 

my overall exp is 5.1 and ACS deducted 2 years. 

i still added my total exp in EOI with 3.1 in the skilled nominated yes section and remaining as not nominated.


----------



## hari_it_ram (Jun 30, 2013)

My case still worse 

ACS skilled is 4.6 but I selected "yes" only for 3.9, since I want to claim points and limit have verification to 3.9, as both 3.9 and 4.6 fetch only 5 points.




ksrikanthh said:


> hmm, i am thinking to prepare till Dec 2016 ( 3 months ) due to the major reason that my skilled exp is 3.1 years..
> 
> my overall exp is 5.1 and ACS deducted 2 years.
> 
> i still added my total exp in EOI with 3.1 in the skilled nominated yes section and remaining as not nominated.


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

hari_it_ram said:


> My case still worse
> 
> ACS skilled is 4.6 but I selected "yes" only for 3.9, since I want to claim points and limit have verification to 3.9, as both 3.9 and 4.6 fetch only 5 points.


ah i see !! i think this would reduce and ease the process for you with the number of documents to upload while submitting visa application


----------



## hari_it_ram (Jun 30, 2013)

Yeah process might reduce, but CO have every right to verify all the exp including suitability period. I am under the impression like 100% verification for points we claimed and 40 to 50% verification for companies where we don`t claim points. [ only my assumption ]



ksrikanthh said:


> ah i see !! i think this would reduce and ease the process for you with the number of documents to upload while submitting visa application


----------



## Tayyabb (Nov 8, 2015)

andyyangjian said:


> I submitted on 7/MAY, 233211 55 points with PTE65+


Congrats buddy.,
What about electrical engineers with 55 pts, pte 65+.?
Any idea about that
My eoi is 5.11.2015


----------



## Dan1981 (Sep 17, 2016)

Hi, Could someone please help me with my question. I have applied for NSW 190 Stream 2 using one EOI in skillselect. Today i submitted my Victoria 190 application referring to the old EOI. My doubt now is should i have a separate EOI for Victoria as well? And now that i have submitted, how do i update the details in Victoria application, in case it needs a new EOI?


----------



## JP Mosa (Mar 14, 2013)

hari_it_ram said:


> Yeah process might reduce, but CO have every right to verify all the exp including suitability period. I am under the impression like 100% verification for points we claimed and 40 to 50% verification for companies where we don`t claim points. [ only my assumption ]


DIBP is least bothered about what you do not claim for points
but stringent about whatever you claim for points in verification


----------



## hari_it_ram (Jun 30, 2013)

JP Mosa said:


> DIBP is least bothered about what you do not claim for points
> 
> but stringent about whatever you claim for points in verification




Yeah agree. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ninja_Guy (Jul 12, 2016)

Submitted eoi today with 65 points including SS points with 3.5 years considered by acs. Hope for the best.


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

Ninja_Guy said:


> Submitted eoi today with 65 points including SS points with 3.5 years considered by acs. Hope for the best.


Welcome to eoi invitation waiting list !  

What category did you apply for? Software engineer?


----------



## Ninja_Guy (Jul 12, 2016)

ksrikanthh said:


> Welcome to eoi invitation waiting list !
> 
> What category did you apply for? Software engineer?


Thanks buddy 😊
Yes, 261313 - software engineer


----------



## Ninja_Guy (Jul 12, 2016)

Btw, I just entered the experience which Acs validated only.. Is that fine ??

I saw that people here have different views about filling of experience on EOI.


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

Ninja_Guy said:


> ksrikanthh said:
> 
> 
> > Welcome to eoi invitation waiting list !
> ...


Cool


----------



## Ninja_Guy (Jul 12, 2016)

Btw, I just entered the experience which Acs validated only.. Is that fine ??

I saw that people here have different views about filling of experience on EOI.


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

Ninja_Guy said:


> Btw, I just entered the experience which Acs validated only.. Is that fine ??
> 
> I saw that people here have different views about filling of experience on EOI.


I think that should be fine. Additionally, It's not wrong to update all your experience. In the eoi it would ask yes or no option for skilled nomination or not. You can also notice that in the eoi it would ask to mention all our experience in the past 10 years . Since you have just submitted eoi today, i would suggest you to add all of your work experience


----------



## Ninja_Guy (Jul 12, 2016)

ksrikanthh said:


> I think that should be fine. Additionally, It's not wrong to update all your experience. In the eoi it would ask yes or no option for skilled nomination or not. You can also notice that in the eoi it would ask to mention all our experience in the past 10 years . Since you have just submitted eoi today, i would suggest you to add all of your work experience



More more doubt..
They are considering my experience after April,2013. That time I was software analyst. So in eoi I have to fill 2 columns first with software analyst from feb,2013 to April,2013 with skill validated NO and second block with April,2013 to feb,2015 with skill validated with YES. Is this right??


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

Ninja_Guy said:


> ksrikanthh said:
> 
> 
> > I think that should be fine. Additionally, It's not wrong to update all your experience. In the eoi it would ask yes or no option for skilled nomination or not. You can also notice that in the eoi it would ask to mention all our experience in the past 10 years . Since you have just submitted eoi today, i would suggest you to add all of your work experience
> ...


That's correct except for 2 columns, i think it should be 2 rows









Row 1 : feb- apr 2013 sw analyst - skilled nomination- no 
Row 2 : from may 2013 sw engineer - skilled nomination- yes 

Before feb 2013 if you had any experience please add that as well


----------



## Ninja_Guy (Jul 12, 2016)

ksrikanthh said:


> That's correct except for 2 columns, i think it should be 2 rows
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Silly me. 😊 yea, definately its 2 rows.
Thanks buddy


----------



## daussie (Jun 16, 2016)

Ninja_Guy said:


> Btw, I just entered the experience which Acs validated only.. Is that fine ??
> 
> I saw that people here have different views about filling of experience on EOI.


My suggestion is to enter only validated.


----------



## Ninja_Guy (Jul 12, 2016)

daussie said:


> My suggestion is to enter only validated.


O..O
I am in a dilemma 😔😌😒


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

daussie said:


> Ninja_Guy said:
> 
> 
> > Btw, I just entered the experience which Acs validated only.. Is that fine ??
> ...


I agree with you daussie 
Just want to add : 

Validated - mandatory 
Rest experience - good to mention. Not mandatory. If you have documents to prove all our experience then not a prob.

@daussie - you have 4.8 experience overall or 4.8 - 2 years acs deducted?


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

Ninja_Guy said:


> daussie said:
> 
> 
> > My suggestion is to enter only validated.
> ...


I understand your situation. I have heard multiple views in this experience section. There are people who enter just validated which is a must. Rest is upto individuals but it's definitely not wrong to add all your experience because that's the reason eoi itself has a feature to select yes/no in the radio button whether to choose skilled nominated or not. If skilled alone is required the system would not have that option itself right. Suggestion is ours decision is yours


----------



## Ninja_Guy (Jul 12, 2016)

:music:


ksrikanthh said:


> I understand your situation. I have heard multiple views in this experience section. There are people who enter just validated which is a must. Rest is upto individuals but it's definitely not wrong to add all your experience because that's the reason eoi itself has a feature to select yes/no in the radio button whether to choose skilled nominated or not. If skilled alone is required the system would not have that option itself right. Suggestion is ours decision is yours


😊 anyways, am gonna adding all of my experience now. Since, I submitted my EOI today so it will not affect me much😊


----------



## jigargandhi (Sep 16, 2016)

*189 to 190*

Hi Guys,

Since the EOI process for 189 is taking so much time...is it a good option to go for 190.
My score is 65 for Accountant category.I have applied on 30/07/2016


----------



## daussie (Jun 16, 2016)

ksrikanthh said:


> Ninja_Guy said:
> 
> 
> > daussie said:
> ...


Isn't it to mention any non relevant work experience after skill met date? ACS could mark some experience after skill met date as not relevant.
Ex: Some Developers become Project Managers. If this person request to access as Developer Programer, ACS may (based on reference) mention Project Manager experience (after skil met date - during developer time) as non-relavant. Decision is yours dude.


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

daussie said:


> ksrikanthh said:
> 
> 
> > Ninja_Guy said:
> ...


Good point









if there are any experiences that acs updates as not relevant then we can still add them in eoi and choose no radio button in skilled nominated section 

Thumbrule : add all the skilled experiences provided by acs with the yes radio button selected 

Add rest of other experiences by choosing no radio button in the skillled nominated section.

PS : we can also add it in ascending order so that it is easier to read as well. The system is not smart to auto sort it







Example : start from our beginning of work experience till end with skilled/not skilled 

01/08/2011 - 01/08/2013 - sw engineer-not skilled nominated 

01/09/2014 - 01/09/2015 - sw engineer- skilled nominated 

Just an example !!!


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

Ninja_Guy said:


> ksrikanthh said:
> 
> 
> > I understand your situation. I have heard multiple views in this experience section. There are people who enter just validated which is a must. Rest is upto individuals but it's definitely not wrong to add all your experience because that's the reason eoi itself has a feature to select yes/no in the radio button whether to choose skilled nominated or not. If skilled alone is required the system would not have that option itself right. Suggestion is ours decision is yours
> ...


Cooool


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

jigargandhi said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Since the EOI process for 189 is taking so much time...is it a good option to go for 190.
> My score is 65 for Accountant category.I have applied on 30/07/2016


Hello jigargandhi, this year is not good for 180 60 pointers specifically for 2613 categories. Not sure how it goes for accountant category 

At the same time this year has more chances for 190 65 and more pointers to become good ! So yes i would suggest you to apply a separate eoi for 190 as well. You would stand a good chance for 190. Feel free to add your thoughts.


----------



## Ninja_Guy (Jul 12, 2016)

ksrikanthh said:


> Good point
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Agree 👍 updated EOI again😊


----------



## jigargandhi (Sep 16, 2016)

ksrikanthh said:


> Hello jigargandhi, this year is not good for 180 60 pointers specifically for 2613 categories. Not sure how it goes for accountant category
> 
> At the same time this year has more chances for 190 65 and more pointers to become good ! So yes i would suggest you to apply a separate eoi for 190 as well. You would stand a good chance for 190. Feel free to add your thoughts.


Hey thanks buddy... looking at your threads 65+5 =70 would be good enough for 190. My score would be 70 for 190
189 is looking really bad for accountants where scores are not going down below 70 for 189 category


----------



## Ninja_Guy (Jul 12, 2016)

jigargandhi said:


> Hey thanks buddy... looking at your threads 65+5 =70 would be good enough for 190. My score would be 70 for 190
> 189 is looking really bad for accountants where scores are not going down below 70 for 189 category


It will come down for 65 pointers as well in 189. That's quite obvious that 70 pointers will get the ITA first and later 65 pointers.


----------



## jigargandhi (Sep 16, 2016)

Yea but the people scoring above 70 in 189 is going upwards for accountant and thats adding to my worry


----------



## vsb546 (Apr 16, 2016)

Hello any one [email protected] got nomination from NSW please respond I am waiting since last April with 60+5. Should I expect anything favor in next couple of rounds.


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

Ninja_Guy said:


> Agree 👍 updated EOI again😊


cool buddy


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

jigargandhi said:


> Yea but the people scoring above 70 in 189 is going upwards for accountant and thats adding to my worry


hmm, go ahead and apply an EOI for 190 NSW. so i think for 190 you would have 65+5=70 accountant category !! this should increase the chances of getting your eoi picked sooner


----------



## jigargandhi (Sep 16, 2016)

thanks man !!


----------



## Devina2008 (Aug 9, 2016)

Is there any accountants in this forum who submitted their eoi?? I want any updates please .


----------



## ACN_IT (Sep 28, 2015)

Dear All,

My EOI effective date is 29th Aug,16 and I am 263111(Computer System and Network Engg.) applicant.Any guess when I may get the invitation for 190(NSW)/189.

Waiting for your valuable feedback.



*Code:263111
EOI Date:19 Aug 16.
EOD Effective Date:29th Aug,16.
Point for 190 NSW:60+5
Point for 189:60*


----------



## y2j (Aug 2, 2016)

vsb546 said:


> Hello any one [email protected] got nomination from NSW please respond I am waiting since last April with 60+5. Should I expect anything favor in next couple of rounds.


Hi what was you're English score? 
And what was the date EOI lodged?


----------



## Ozziescientist (May 7, 2016)

Hi everyone, I'm new to this thread. Hoping that it keeps me sane while we all wait. Submitted EOI on 10.09.2016 for 234514 - Biotechnologist under stream 2 for NSW. Has anyone had success with stream 2. I'm only on CSOL list. Trying 190 for SA under high points category at the same time with different EOI, but not sure if I will make it there. No other options for me under this ANZSCO code which is very stressful. Does anyone have any experience with stream 2 for NSW? Is there some chance? 

EOI 10.09.2016 
Points: 80 including SS for 190
Age: 30
Education: 20 (PhD)
English: 20 (superior) 
Experience: 5


----------



## vsb546 (Apr 16, 2016)

y2j said:


> Hi what was you're English score?
> And what was the date EOI lodged?


Pte 65+ in all modules (10 points) and EOI date: 16/04/2016. Please give me your insights on this.Thanks.


----------



## Bankiya (Sep 14, 2016)

Hi.
Guys is there any one applying for 
Financial Institution Branch Manager - 149914 ?

...........


----------



## Fanish (Aug 2, 2013)

Ninja_Guy said:


> Agree 👍 updated EOI again😊


In my case, acs deducted 5 years. So o have included only those years s in eoi which are recognized by acs so that at the timer visa verification there are less documents or cases. Anyways we are not claiming points for the same so CO is least bothered.

Sent from my HTC Desire 628 dual sim using Tapatalk


----------



## FFacs (Jul 6, 2016)

Ozziescientist said:


> Hi everyone, I'm new to this thread. Hoping that it keeps me sane while we all wait. Submitted EOI on 10.09.2016 for 234514 - Biotechnologist under stream 2 for NSW. Has anyone had success with stream 2. I'm only on CSOL list. Trying 190 for SA under high points category at the same time with different EOI, but not sure if I will make it there. No other options for me under this ANZSCO code which is very stressful. Does anyone have any experience with stream 2 for NSW? Is there some chance?
> 
> EOI 10.09.2016
> Points: 80 including SS for 190
> ...


I've heard that Stream 2 is 80+ points, which you have. So yeah, there is a chance. They report that they look at stream 2 after stream 1, so I think it may take some time, but there is a chance. You also have to remember it's driven by demand, not quota. 

Out of interest, how did you get your superior English? I've tried TOEFL twice, both times scoring R30, S30, L30, W27. I have a PTE-A next week, but have to fly to another country to take that so only get one shot.


----------



## jatinders (Sep 25, 2015)

hari_it_ram said:


> Grt Congratulations
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Hello hari_it_ram,

thank you 

Can you please tell me what are the further steps/docs required so that I can prepare first before applying to that link. Because only few number of clicks allowed to complete the application and then it will be locked down.


----------



## Ozziescientist (May 7, 2016)

FFacs said:


> I've heard that Stream 2 is 80+ points, which you have. So yeah, there is a chance. They report that they look at stream 2 after stream 1, so I think it may take some time, but there is a chance. You also have to remember it's driven by demand, not quota.
> 
> Out of interest, how did you get your superior English? I've tried TOEFL twice, both times scoring R30, S30, L30, W27. I have a PTE-A next week, but have to fly to another country to take that so only get one shot.


Hmmmm, that's what I was worried about. It appears that Stream 1 people are already waiting quite long, so Stream 2 may be even worse! It's so frustrating though because I have such limited options. I guess I'll just have to play the waiting game and hopefully either SA or NSW will give sponsorship eventually. It's made more difficult by the fact that NSW doesn't give any indication about the points required for stream 2, and they don't say which occupations they would be willing to sponsor.... it's just a black box without any info. Just like everyone on the forum, I'm so desperate to make the move, I'm ready  

As for the English, I live in London, so decided to do the Cambridge Advanced English test. I must admit though, that I am a native English speaker, so that made the test a bit easier. I truly feel for people that have to endure these tests when it is a second or third language, it can't be easy. I also opted to do the computer-based version as I am VERY slow at writing, so I would not have made it through the written section so easily. I did a couple of sample tests the week before so that I knew the format of the test so that I wasn't wasting time reading and understanding the instructions, it was already familiar. The test is broken down into Reading, Use of English, Writing, Listening, and Speaking. Out of 210 points, I got 206(R), 210 (UoE), 203 (W), 200 (L), and 210 (S). The listening I messed up on because you cannot pause the recording and you have to answer to questions at the same time which is a bit tricky. Of course my husband found it HILARIOUS that I got scored the worst in listening, hahahaha! These marks can then be converted to the equivalent IELTS/TOEFL/PTE etc Comparison of CEF levels of English language exams: IELTS, TOEFL, TOEIC, Cambridge ESOL (CAE, FCE, PET, KET, CPE, BULATS, BEC), PTE and Michigan Test. All in all, I would say that the test was very manageable, particularly if you are used to the little nuances of the English language. I would definitely recommend this test to anyone struggling in one of the others. Here is a link to test your English, it gives you an idea of what you may score on the full exam. Test your English | Cambridge English Also, here is a link for the sections so that you can get a feel for the test. Practice tests for CAE Reading and Use of English (Cambridge English: Advanced) . To those wanting to raise their points and get at least a 15 or 20 for language ability, give it a look! We need all the help we can get. In the meantime, study for the PTE as much as you can, relax and don't be too hard on yourself, it doesn't help, and take your time answering questions. If you don't know one, skip right past it, don't give it another thought until the end when you can go back to it. No use stressing about one that you don't know when there are many that you may know. Good luck with it, I'll be keeping fingers crossed for you, and please keep us updated, you can do this!!!! Go get those points!


----------



## FFacs (Jul 6, 2016)

Ozziescientist said:


> Hmmmm, that's what I was worried about. It appears that Stream 1 people are already waiting quite long, so Stream 2 may be even worse! It's so frustrating though because I have such limited options. I guess I'll just have to play the waiting game and hopefully either SA or NSW will give sponsorship eventually. It's made more difficult by the fact that NSW doesn't give any indication about the points required for stream 2, and they don't say which occupations they would be willing to sponsor.... it's just a black box without any info. Just like everyone on the forum, I'm so desperate to make the move, I'm ready
> 
> As for the English, I live in London, so decided to do the Cambridge Advanced English test. I must admit though, that I am a native English speaker, so that made the test a bit easier. I truly feel for people that have to endure these tests when it is a second or third language, it can't be easy. I also opted to do the computer-based version as I am VERY slow at writing, so I would not have made it through the written section so easily. I did a couple of sample tests the week before so that I knew the format of the test so that I wasn't wasting time reading and understanding the instructions, it was already familiar. The test is broken down into Reading, Use of English, Writing, Listening, and Speaking. Out of 210 points, I got 206(R), 210 (UoE), 203 (W), 200 (L), and 210 (S). The listening I messed up on because you cannot pause the recording and you have to answer to questions at the same time which is a bit tricky. Of course my husband found it HILARIOUS that I got scored the worst in listening, hahahaha! These marks can then be converted to the equivalent IELTS/TOEFL/PTE etc Comparison of CEF levels of English language exams: IELTS, TOEFL, TOEIC, Cambridge ESOL (CAE, FCE, PET, KET, CPE, BULATS, BEC), PTE and Michigan Test. All in all, I would say that the test was very manageable, particularly if you are used to the little nuances of the English language. I would definitely recommend this test to anyone struggling in one of the others. Here is a link to test your English, it gives you an idea of what you may score on the full exam. Test your English | Cambridge English Also, here is a link for the sections so that you can get a feel for the test. Practice tests for CAE Reading and Use of English (Cambridge English: Advanced) . To those wanting to raise their points and get at least a 15 or 20 for language ability, give it a look! We need all the help we can get. In the meantime, study for the PTE as much as you can, relax and don't be too hard on yourself, it doesn't help, and take your time answering questions. If you don't know one, skip right past it, don't give it another thought until the end when you can go back to it. No use stressing about one that you don't know when there are many that you may know. Good luck with it, I'll be keeping fingers crossed for you, and please keep us updated, you can do this!!!! Go get those points!


I think you can look at it this way: if they want someone with your skills, you're surely going to be near the top of the list. I know that doesn't help much, but it's better than being on 60 points 

Thanks for the tips for CAE, I was considering that path but they shut the applications well in advance, and I was keen to get my EOI in quickly. If I'd chosen Cambridge from the start I'd probably be scoring those 20 points by now, but I was impatient and went for TOEFL. I'm also a native English speaker, which is why it's so frustrating. I get the idea it's a real "paint by numbers" affair. Let's see how the PTE-A goes (and my remark request); it's turning into a money pit.


----------



## Ozziescientist (May 7, 2016)

FFacs said:


> I think you can look at it this way: if they want someone with your skills, you're surely going to be near the top of the list. I know that doesn't help much, but it's better than being on 60 points
> 
> Thanks for the tips for CAE, I was considering that path but they shut the applications well in advance, and I was keen to get my EOI in quickly. If I'd chosen Cambridge from the start I'd probably be scoring those 20 points by now, but I was impatient and went for TOEFL. I'm also a native English speaker, which is why it's so frustrating. I get the idea it's a real "paint by numbers" affair. Let's see how the PTE-A goes (and my remark request); it's turning into a money pit.


I know, this whole process is just SO expensive!!! Given that you're a native English speaker, and from looking at your posts, you are virtually guaranteed at least 15 on CAE, and if you you are good at writing essays (hardest part of the test), you are definitely in for a chance at 20. I understand your frustration. It took me 10 years to get my score of 20 for education, and the silly language test written in 4 hours counts for the same amount!!!! WHAT?!!!! I do not understand why they weight it as much as they do, quite ridiculous really. DIBP must be a shareholder of IELTS/TOEFL/ etc.  This process does my head in, :frusty: but let's just keep at it.


----------



## Gigi1984 (Aug 24, 2016)

Hi guys,
Can someone please mention when is the next round of nomination for 190 nsw? Is it every friday?
Thank you,
G


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

Gigi1984 said:


> Hi guys,
> Can someone please mention when is the next round of nomination for 190 nsw? Is it every friday?
> Thank you,
> G


Hi Gigi1984,
generally now 190 doesn't conduct an invitation round. They keep processing eoi as they keep receiving and send invitations whenever they find demands/requirements regularly. 

That said, we have also noticed whenver 189 round is being done during Wednesday's, the friday of the same week we have noticed many receiving invites from 190 nsw. Feel free to add your thoughts.


----------



## abdul-matt (Jul 28, 2016)

*All the best*



BAT7722 said:


> I dont think the quota is 4,000. Website doesnt exactly say that NSW is to nominate 4K people for 2016-17.


Hi Friend,

Hope you are doing well!

Did you got any response from NSW.. EOI?? 

Dont you add your Work Experince in it?

Thanks,
Abdul


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

abdul-matt said:


> Hi Friend,
> 
> Hope you are doing well!
> 
> ...


hi abul, are you waiting for an invitation ? 

If so , you have applied for which category ?


----------



## zoro_2009 (Aug 4, 2016)

Hi, if you don't mind, what kind of CAE test you took ? I've visited the cambridge website and I see a whole a bunch of tests to select !


----------



## Ozziescientist (May 7, 2016)

zoro_2009 said:


> Hi, if you don't mind, what kind of CAE test you took ? I've visited the cambridge website and I see a whole a bunch of tests to select !


Yes, there are a whole range of tests that Cambridge offers. For immigration purposes though, you *have to *take the Cambridge Advanced English (CAE). They also have a Cambridge Proficient English (CPE) which is higher than CAE, and a First Cambridge English (FCE) which is lower than the CAE, but these *cannot *be used for Australian immigration. This is the one you are looking for: Cambridge English: Advanced (CAE) | Cambridge English Best of luck!


----------



## zoro_2009 (Aug 4, 2016)

Thank you for your reply, 
Just another question, like many of members here, I am stuck at 6 in IELTS , I have been looking at PTE as many of members have had luck with it, but the downside is that I have to travel to another country to take it !! But the CAE, I see that it's already available where I live, so my question is would I a stand a chance to improve my points just by taking CAE, or I have to take PTE (and take the trouble of flying to another country) ?


----------



## Ozziescientist (May 7, 2016)

zoro_2009 said:


> Thank you for your reply,
> Just another question, like many of members here, I am stuck at 6 in IELTS , I have been looking at PTE as many of members have had luck with it, but the downside is that I have to travel to another country to take it !! But the CAE, I see that it's already available where I live, so my question is would I a stand a chance to improve my points just by taking CAE, or I have to take PTE (and take the trouble of flying to another country) ?


It's difficult to say because I haven't seen anyone on the forums who have taken the PTE and CAE to make the direct comparison. From my experience, the CAE was pleasant, and having it computer-based was really great, provided that you can type faster than you can write. Try this practice test to see if you perform better.... it gives you an indication of what you would score in the proper exam. Test your English - Adult Learners If you already have this test available to you in Algeria, definitely give it a go before going to try a different test in a different country. I thought the test was very manageable. Let me know if there is anything else that you want information on and I'll do my best to assist.


----------



## zoro_2009 (Aug 4, 2016)

Thank you !
I took the test in the URL you provided I've scored 20/25, which gave me FCE and CAE as a recommendation test, so I think with more studies, I'm eligible to take it !

Thank you again


----------



## Ozziescientist (May 7, 2016)

zoro_2009 said:


> Thank you !
> I took the test in the URL you provided I've scored 20/25, which gave me FCE and CAE as a recommendation test, so I think with more studies, I'm eligible to take it !
> 
> Thank you again


That is wonderful news! If you just do a couple of the practice tests from the link that I posted earlier, get familiar with all aspects of the test, and look at how to write an essay for these sorts of exams, I'm sure you will do better than in your IELTS. Be sure to know the difference of comparing and contrasting things, how to structure an essay to bring your opinion across while making a compelling case, and give evidence for why you agree or disagree with something. These are general requirements for any college entrance exam or language exam, so look for some examples. Good luck for your next exam 

CAE - essay | LEARNING ENGLISH


----------



## ArchV (Aug 25, 2013)

Ozziescientist said:


> That is wonderful news! If you just do a couple of the practice tests from the link that I posted earlier, get familiar with all aspects of the test, and look at how to write an essay for these sorts of exams, I'm sure you will do better than in your IELTS. Be sure to know the difference of comparing and contrasting things, how to structure an essay to bring your opinion across while making a compelling case, and give evidence for why you agree or disagree with something. These are general requirements for any college entrance exam or language exam, so look for some examples. Good luck for your next exam
> 
> CAE - essay | LEARNING ENGLISH


Hi Ozziescientist, first of all, thanks for sharing this information. 

On the computer-based exam, is there a word counter somewhere on the screen? I'd appreciate if you could tell us about this particular detail. 

One last question, I've noticed there are several book to help with the preparation for this exam. Particularly, would you suggest any book that was really key to help you out with your preparation? I've noticed there are several book on amazon. 

Thanks you once again! Any other tips will be highly appreciated.


----------



## zoro_2009 (Aug 4, 2016)

Ozziescientist said:


> That is wonderful news! If you just do a couple of the practice tests from the link that I posted earlier, get familiar with all aspects of the test, and look at how to write an essay for these sorts of exams, I'm sure you will do better than in your IELTS. Be sure to know the difference of comparing and contrasting things, how to structure an essay to bring your opinion across while making a compelling case, and give evidence for why you agree or disagree with something. These are general requirements for any college entrance exam or language exam, so look for some examples. Good luck for your next exam
> 
> CAE - essay | LEARNING ENGLISH


Thank you very much for your help, you really saved me from a lot of trouble, I was about to fly to another country just to give PTE a try !

I will study for CAE !


----------



## Gigi1984 (Aug 24, 2016)

ksrikanthh said:


> Hi Gigi1984,
> generally now 190 doesn't conduct an invitation round. They keep processing eoi as they keep receiving and send invitations whenever they find demands/requirements regularly.
> 
> That said, we have also noticed whenver 189 round is being done during Wednesday's, the friday of the same week we have noticed many receiving invites from 190 nsw. Feel free to add your thoughts.


Thank youuuuuuuuu! I wanted to ask another question, my occupation is on CSOL so will that make it a less change to be invited than SOL or it does not matter? how many weeks usually it takes to get a ITA cz I have seen many cases here been waiting for months :Cry::Cry: 
My EOI date is 08/09/2016


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

Gigi1984 said:


> Hi guys,
> Can someone please mention when is the next round of nomination for 190 nsw? Is it every friday?
> Thank you,
> G



They don't have specific timelines


----------



## sansnom (Sep 1, 2015)

I heard someone with 60+5, EOI effective data Sep 1st, 2016 got invited by NSW recently. Can anyone confirm this?
I believe the case was 2613xx, IELTS 7, 3 yr post ACS experience.


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

Gigi1984 said:


> Thank youuuuuuuuu! I wanted to ask another question, my occupation is on CSOL so will that make it a less change to be invited than SOL or it does not matter? how many weeks usually it takes to get a ITA cz I have seen many cases here been waiting for months :Cry::Cry:
> My EOI date is 08/09/2016


oh ok , what is your points split up ?


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

sansnom said:


> I heard someone with 60+5, EOI effective data Sep 1st, 2016 got invited by NSW recently. Can anyone confirm this?
> I believe the case was 2613xx, IELTS 7, 3 yr post ACS experience.


hi sansnom, 

what is your skilled experience and overall exp totally ?


----------



## Ninja_Guy (Jul 12, 2016)

How difficult is to get the PCC from Bangalore PSK??
Actually our passports are with native address. I got to know from somebody that if your passport address is not matches with your current address then it is difficult to get the PCC..
Please let me know


----------



## anurag.vashist (Mar 28, 2016)

Guys , 

Is there any difference if you have a separate EOI for 190 compared to marking a particular state as preferred state in 189 EOI ? 

I just want to confirm if State gives a priority to the first one while selecting candidates for invite ?


----------



## kpandey (Dec 3, 2015)

Hi,
I had lodged my application on 16 Jul 2016 and contacted by CO for further documents on 2 Aug. I replied back on 30 Aug and status is now in 'Assessment in progress'. Any idea when I can expect a grant?

Thanks


----------



## kpandey (Dec 3, 2015)

Ninja_Guy said:


> How difficult is to get the PCC from Bangalore PSK??
> Actually our passports are with native address. I got to know from somebody that if your passport address is not matches with your current address then it is difficult to get the PCC..
> Please let me know


I had the same issue. It took around 10 days because police will have to verify your current address and then PSK will issue the PCC. It is not difficult at all if you have enough proof for your current address


----------



## Ninja_Guy (Jul 12, 2016)

kpandey said:


> I had the same issue. It took around 10 days because police will have to verify your current address and then PSK will issue the PCC. It is not difficult at all if you have enough proof for your current address


Proof as of now, I have bank statements with my current address. I can show 1 year old bank statements also with this address. But for secondary applicant i don't have any address proof or PSK guys will be ok with my proofs only to issue PCC for me and my wife.


----------



## kpandey (Dec 3, 2015)

Ninja_Guy said:


> Proof as of now, I have bank statements with my current address. I can show 1 year old bank statements also with this address. But for secondary applicant i don't have any address proof or PSK guys will be ok with my proofs only to issue PCC for me and my wife.


Maybe a joint bank account with both your names could be used as her address proof if other documents have your name


----------



## bvinayb (Aug 1, 2016)

Ninja_Guy said:


> How difficult is to get the PCC from Bangalore PSK??
> Actually our passports are with native address. I got to know from somebody that if your passport address is not matches with your current address then it is difficult to get the PCC..
> Please let me know


Well its not difficult but you will have to go under verification for your new address. I think it takes about 2-3 weeks.


----------



## adeel32 (Sep 15, 2016)

anybody who got invitation recently from NSW on 55 points + 5 state points?????


----------



## meraprvisa (May 11, 2016)

adeel32 said:


> anybody who got invitation recently from NSW on 55 points + 5 state points?????



adeel........ you need to wait.... for 55 pointers wait is long.......

try to re-take PTE/IELTS to increase your score....


----------



## Ninja_Guy (Jul 12, 2016)

bvinayb said:


> Well its not difficult but you will have to go under verification for your new address. I think it takes about 2-3 weeks.


What about address proof?? Can I show my bank statements to get the PCC for me and my wife?? She is a home maker so i don't have any address proof with her name


----------



## meraprvisa (May 11, 2016)

jatinders said:


> Thanks ksrikanthh.
> EOI DOE : 189(60) and 190 (NSW)(60 + 5) : 12 May 2016
> Points breakdown: Age: 30 ; Education: 15 ; PTE: 10 ; Employment: 5 (ACS)(5y 11m - 2 years); = 60 + 5(SS).



congrats....

how come you received an invite?

i also belong to 2613 (software developer 261313) with *7 years and 7 months* of experience (as per ACS assessment). but i am still waiting for invite.

261313 (Software Developer)
IELTS: 20Feb2016 10 Points
B.tech (IT) 15 Points
ACS: (effective 7 years 7Months) 10 points
Age: (34 years) 25 points

EOI: 189 (60) & 190 NSW (65) - 01July2016.

can anyone help and explain me the scenario?


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

adeel32 said:


> anybody who got invitation recently from NSW on 55 points + 5 state points?????


Hi adeel, what is the category that you have applied and what is your points split up?


----------



## bvinayb (Aug 1, 2016)

Ninja_Guy said:


> What about address proof?? Can I show my bank statements to get the PCC for me and my wife?? She is a home maker so i don't have any address proof with her name


As per my exp. in June while getting my PC, I came across an individual who had similar case to yours. So below id what he was asked to provide - 


1. Bank Passbook 
IF
The house which you are staying if it is rented then you required Point 2
2. Landlord's contract with his ID copy. (Not sure why they need it but that individual didn't had this and he was asked to provide it)

3. Marriage certificate.
4. Passport (you and your wife)

Also - please refer to this link for the list of acceptable proofs.

List of Acceptable Documents

You can also verify what document you need those these document advisor link 
Document Required for PPC Issuance | Passport Seva PPC Issuance

I hope this helps.

P.S. - This was Pune Seva Kendra in Maharashtra.


Thanks.


----------



## anurag.vashist (Mar 28, 2016)

meraprvisa said:


> congrats....
> 
> how come you received an invite?
> 
> ...



I am also in the same boat. See my details below , I am also still waiting for invite. I don't know what the the criteria. Strange things are happening here.


----------



## meraprvisa (May 11, 2016)

anurag.vashist said:


> I am also in the same boat. See my details below , I am also still waiting for invite. I don't know what the the criteria. Strange things are happening here.



anurag.... thanks for confirmation

your actual ACS experience, age, PTE score ?


----------



## emboon (Feb 2, 2016)

meraprvisa said:


> congrats....
> 
> how come you received an invite?
> 
> ...



might be EOI date of effectivity?


----------



## anurag.vashist (Mar 28, 2016)

meraprvisa said:


> anurag.... thanks for confirmation
> 
> your actual ACS experience, age, PTE score ?


Age - 33 , 25 Points
PTE - 10 , All above 65+
ACS Exp - 7.1 years after deducting 2.5 years by ACS.


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

anurag.vashist said:


> meraprvisa said:
> 
> 
> > anurag.... thanks for confirmation
> ...


Hi anurag, when did you apply eoi?


----------



## anurag.vashist (Mar 28, 2016)

ksrikanthh said:


> Hi anurag, when did you apply eoi?


Its in the signature. 4th June.


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

meraprvisa said:


> jatinders said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks ksrikanthh.
> ...


May be due to eoi dates ? Jatinder applied eoi in may and you applied in july?


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

anurag.vashist said:


> ksrikanthh said:
> 
> 
> > Hi anurag, when did you apply eoi?
> ...


Hmm, may be due to eoi dates? Jatinder eoi was in may month and yours is june ?


----------



## anurag.vashist (Mar 28, 2016)

ksrikanthh said:


> Hmm, may be due to eoi dates? Jatinder eoi was in may month and yours is june ?


Should i expect in next few weeks ?


----------



## jasonwkim (Mar 1, 2016)

anurag.vashist said:


> Should i expect in next few weeks ?


I guess so.


----------



## jasonwkim (Mar 1, 2016)

meraprvisa said:


> congrats....
> 
> how come you received an invite?
> 
> ...


Please see my signature.
Mine is almost same as your.
Probably, you will get invitation soon.


----------



## meraprvisa (May 11, 2016)

ksrikanthh said:


> May be due to eoi dates ? Jatinder applied eoi in may and you applied in july?



Thanks for your reply....

some people say that NSW gives more preference to experience?

but this is the first time that i am reading any comment that EOI date also effects your 190 invite.

Can you please share me any link and NSW website content that confirms the same?

As per my knowledge only English and experience play role in getting invite, not EOI date in case of 190.

Please correct me if I am wrong…..


----------



## meraprvisa (May 11, 2016)

jasonwkim said:


> Please see my signature.
> Mine is almost same as your.
> Probably, you will get invitation soon.


thanks jason....

all the best...

lets wait for another 3-4 rounds...


----------



## amabrouk (Apr 18, 2016)

What is the chance of getting NSW nomination?? Please advise.

I am 261112 occupation with 60+5 points. Filed EOI kn 29th June.

Total experience 10 years, but ACS considered only 6 years after deduction of 4 years.

IELTS is 7 in each.


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

meraprvisa said:


> ksrikanthh said:
> 
> 
> > May be due to eoi dates ? Jatinder applied eoi in may and you applied in july?
> ...


Good point  even i don't see any link as well- that NSW considers priority for eoi dates. Just an assumption.


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

jasonwkim said:


> meraprvisa said:
> 
> 
> > congrats....
> ...


Jason, anurag , meraprvisa - i also think that you guys would receive invites soon


----------



## aditya_barca (May 15, 2016)

Ozziescientist said:


> I know, this whole process is just SO expensive!!! Given that you're a native English speaker, and from looking at your posts, you are virtually guaranteed at least 15 on CAE, and if you you are good at writing essays (hardest part of the test), you are definitely in for a chance at 20. I understand your frustration. It took me 10 years to get my score of 20 for education, and the silly language test written in 4 hours counts for the same amount!!!! WHAT?!!!! I do not understand why they weight it as much as they do, quite ridiculous really. DIBP must be a shareholder of IELTS/TOEFL/ etc.  This process does my head in, :frusty: but let's just keep at it.


Does skillselect award 15 points for english test? I was not aware of that. I took the 'Test your English Level' and it gave score of 22/25 which suggests that I should go for CAE. Can you please tell me how much do we need to score in each section to claim at least 15 points?


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

aditya_barca said:


> Ozziescientist said:
> 
> 
> > I know, this whole process is just SO expensive!!! Given that you're a native English speaker, and from looking at your posts, you are virtually guaranteed at least 15 on CAE, and if you you are good at writing essays (hardest part of the test), you are definitely in for a chance at 20. I understand your frustration. It took me 10 years to get my score of 20 for education, and the silly language test written in 4 hours counts for the same amount!!!! WHAT?!!!! I do not understand why they weight it as much as they do, quite ridiculous really. DIBP must be a shareholder of IELTS/TOEFL/ etc.
> ...


Are u asking if skillselect provides 15 points for the cae english test besides giving points for ielts/pte?


----------



## adeel32 (Sep 15, 2016)

ksrikanthh said:


> Hi adeel, what is the category that you have applied and what is your points split up?


Dear, i have applied in Electronics Engineer Category


----------



## meraprvisa (May 11, 2016)

ksrikanthh said:


> Jason, anurag , meraprvisa - i also think that you guys would receive invites soon



thanks for your comment....

wish you best of luck....


----------



## aditya_barca (May 15, 2016)

ksrikanthh said:


> Are u asking if skillselect provides 15 points for the cae english test besides giving points for ielts/pte?


Nope, as per the post i quoted , it said 15 points are possible in CAE. I was curious as I was aware of only 10 or 20 points for all other tests

Sent from my XT1068 using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

sansnom said:


> I heard someone with 60+5, EOI effective data Sep 1st, 2016 got invited by NSW recently. Can anyone confirm this?
> 
> I believe the case was 2613xx, IELTS 7, 3 yr post ACS experience.




Where did you see that?

It might have been but the anzsco had to be rare 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pr2b (Jul 24, 2013)

ksrikanthh said:


> Good point  even i don't see any link as well- that NSW considers priority for eoi dates. Just an assumption.


I think the only order they have mentioned at

NSW Selection Process

Occupation
Australian Department of Immigration and Border Protection (DIBP) points score
English language ability
Skilled employment

Which does not say anything about the DOE. 

Here I have a question 
If someone has 20 points in English with less than 3 years of skilled experience then how would he be compared with someone having 10 points in English but has 7 years of skilled experience. Considering the DOE is same for both the persons.

Who is going to be invited first, according to the past history of NSW invitations?


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

pr2b said:


> ksrikanthh said:
> 
> 
> > Good point
> ...


Interesting situation







expecting responses from people who had received invites in the past or have more info about this situation !!


----------



## first officer (Jul 1, 2016)

pr2b said:


> I think the only order they have mentioned at
> 
> NSW Selection Process
> 
> ...


According to me,20 points in English will consider first as you can see the order, in which skill employment comes after Language ability.


----------



## FlytoAustraliaSoon (Sep 10, 2015)

Most of you are in confusion on how the NSW will select though one may be having similar point and later submitted EOI's got the Invitations.. 

The selection process for NSW will be competitive. NSW will rank candidates based on core criteria which is: firstly, a candidate's DIBP points score, then their English ability, and then their skilled employment. Where candidates score the same on these core criteria at time of selection, they will be further ranked based on the date and time that their EOI was submitted in SkillSelect.


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

kumar.ram2736 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have been away from last few months, did not follow this thread.
> Can somebody tell me for Software Engineer (60 for 189 and 65 for 190) what is the EOI cut-off date for which invitation was issued.
> ...


Hi Kumar, 

when did you submit your EOI for 190 NSW ? Have you received an invite from NSW by now ? please let us know.


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

FlytoAustraliaSoon said:


> Most of you are in confusion on how the NSW will select though one may be having similar point and later submitted EOI's got the Invitations..
> 
> The selection process for NSW will be competitive. NSW will rank candidates based on core criteria which is: firstly, a candidate's DIBP points score, then their English ability, and then their skilled employment. Where candidates score the same on these core criteria at time of selection, they will be further ranked based on the date and time that their EOI was submitted in SkillSelect.


Thank you buddy  

Here is the link that you referred i believe : 

Selecting Applicants - Live & Work in New South Wales


----------



## FFacs (Jul 6, 2016)

FlytoAustraliaSoon said:


> Most of you are in confusion on how the NSW will select though one may be having similar point and later submitted EOI's got the Invitations..
> 
> The selection process for NSW will be competitive. NSW will rank candidates based on core criteria which is: firstly, a candidate's DIBP points score, then their English ability, and then their skilled employment. Where candidates score the same on these core criteria at time of selection, they will be further ranked based on the date and time that their EOI was submitted in SkillSelect.


Either this is not true, or people aren't being honest (or timely) about receiving invites. Someone on here reported an invite with 60+5, yet there are candidates with 65+5 waiting on ImmiTracker. There's quite a few of them, and also 60+5 profiles marked as invited.

It doesn't add up.


----------



## sansnom (Sep 1, 2015)

ksrikanthh said:


> hi sansnom,
> 
> what is your skilled experience and overall exp totally ?


I worked on embedded systems for 4 years and on mainframe for 1 year; all C/C++ assembly verilog. ACS takes 2 years away so I have 3 years left. :smash:


----------



## sansnom (Sep 1, 2015)

andreyx108b said:


> Where did you see that?
> 
> It might have been but the anzsco had to be rare
> 
> ...


My coworker saw it from a chinese forum; he told me the ANZSCO was 2613xx. It seemed the guy applied long time before with 55+5; but became 60+5 this September. Not sure whether the source is reliable :fingerscrossed:


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

FFacs said:


> Either this is not true, or people aren't being honest (or timely) about receiving invites. Someone on here reported an invite with 60+5, yet there are candidates with 65+5 waiting on ImmiTracker. There's quite a few of them, and also 60+5 profiles marked as invited.
> 
> It doesn't add up.


yeah right just wanted to add that since there were too much of 60 189 who haven't received invite for sometime i was thinking many in 60 189 would had also applied to 60+5 SS as well - that may be a reason where there could be bunch of 60+5 waiting for SS invites. #JustAThought


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

sansnom said:


> My coworker saw it from a chinese forum; he told me the ANZSCO was 2613xx. It seemed the guy applied long time before with 55+5; but became 60+5 this September. Not sure whether the source is reliable :fingerscrossed:


interesting !!!


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

sansnom said:


> I worked on embedded systems for 4 years and on mainframe for 1 year; all C/C++ assembly verilog. ACS takes 2 years away so I have 3 years left. :smash:


so you have been waiting for ~3 months for an 190 NSW invite. i think skilled experience plays a major role because i keep noticing many in 65 having same eng score however i think folks having more experience are invited before the lesser ones. feel free to add your thoughts


----------



## ricky7 (Aug 21, 2016)

ksrikanthh said:


> Yeah I think there wouldn't much competition but still i would suggest you to take ielts or pte to score 7 (ielts) or pte (65) in all sections - that would Increase the chances of your eoi getting picked sooner.


 hi ksrikanthh
i tried to improve my score in english but couldnot do it and i gave up ..


----------



## ricky7 (Aug 21, 2016)

guys nsw has already started invitation to 6o pointers soon they will come down to 55 in month even if you donot have 7 in each band .source migration agent.


----------



## ajithingmire (Mar 29, 2016)

Can someone help me quickly? I am filling invitation form sent by NSW. It asks the question "Do you have any dependants?". I am doing PR with my wife. I am not understanding the context of dependents here. Shall I select No as I am not adding my parents in the PR. But again the confusion is since I am adding my wife in my application, do they consider her as my dependent or my partner. Please note that she is working so not dependent on me financially.


----------



## ajithingmire (Mar 29, 2016)

ajithingmire said:


> Can someone help me quickly? I am filling invitation form sent by NSW. It asks the question "Do you have any dependants?". I am doing PR with my wife. I am not understanding the context of dependents here. Shall I select No as I am not adding my parents in the PR. But again the confusion is since I am adding my wife in my application, do they consider her as my dependent or my partner. Please note that she is working so not dependent on me financially.


this is definition on DIBP. looks like wife is a partner rather than dependent.

Dependent
A person is dependent on another person if, at the time of application lodgement, the first person has been wholly or substantially reliant on the other person for financial support to meet their basic needs (food, clothing and shelter):
for a substantial period immediately before that time and that reliance on the other person is greater than any reliance by the first person on any other person; or
due to the first person being incapacitated for work due to the total or partial loss of the first person's bodily or mental functions.


----------



## KennyP (Jul 20, 2016)

ricky7 said:


> guys nsw has already started invitation to 6o pointers soon they will come down to 55 in month even if you donot have 7 in each band .source migration agent.


Anyone backing this as well? I do hope 55+5 will get invites soon.


----------



## ajithingmire (Mar 29, 2016)

KennyP said:


> Anyone backing this as well? I do hope 55+5 will get invites soon.


For 60+5, I received invitation in 12 days. You will receive it soon


----------



## KennyP (Jul 20, 2016)

ajithingmire said:


> For 60+5, I received invitation in 12 days. You will receive it soon


Thanks, what was your occupation?


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

ricky7 said:


> ksrikanthh said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah I think there wouldn't much competition but still i would suggest you to take ielts or pte to score 7 (ielts) or pte (65) in all sections - that would Increase the chances of your eoi getting picked sooner.
> ...


Ah I see !!


----------



## JP Mosa (Mar 14, 2013)

ajithingmire said:


> Can someone help me quickly? I am filling invitation form sent by NSW. It asks the question "Do you have any dependants?". I am doing PR with my wife. I am not understanding the context of dependents here. Shall I select No as I am not adding my parents in the PR. But again the confusion is since I am adding my wife in my application, do they consider her as my dependent or my partner. Please note that she is working so not dependent on me financially.


Anyone accompanying Primary applicant is a dependent.
In your case, your spouse is your dependent.
do not get confused and complicate it


----------



## Ninja_Guy (Jul 12, 2016)

ajithingmire said:


> Can someone help me quickly? I am filling invitation form sent by NSW. It asks the question "Do you have any dependants?". I am doing PR with my wife. I am not understanding the context of dependents here. Shall I select No as I am not adding my parents in the PR. But again the confusion is since I am adding my wife in my application, do they consider her as my dependent or my partner. Please note that she is working so not dependent on me financially.


You are the primary applicant. Even though your spouse is not financially dependent on you but when you are applying for PR all the secondary applicants will consider as dependent only. So, in your case your wife is also dependent because she will get the PR on your behalf


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

ricky7 said:


> ksrikanthh said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah I think there wouldn't much competition but still i would suggest you to take ielts or pte to score 7 (ielts) or pte (65) in all sections - that would Increase the chances of your eoi getting picked sooner.
> ...


I forgot your points split up. Can you send it again please?


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

KennyP said:


> ricky7 said:
> 
> 
> > guys nsw has already started invitation to 6o pointers soon they will come down to 55 in month even if you donot have 7 in each band .source migration agent.
> ...


hi kenny, what is your occupation and points split up?


----------



## meraprvisa (May 11, 2016)

ricky7 said:


> guys nsw has already started invitation to 6o pointers soon they will come down to 55 in month even if you donot have 7 in each band .source migration agent.



i think the situation will be more clear after 28Sep2016, as 65 pointers (2613) will be cleared under 189.

the next NSW round is on 30Sep2016... which will definitely give clear picture of stats....


lets hope for the best.........


----------



## KennyP (Jul 20, 2016)

ksrikanthh said:


> hi kenny, what is your occupation and points split up?


2335 INDUSTRIAL ENGR

Age 30
Qualification 15
English 10 (PTE overall score 80 but Speaking 77)
+5 NSW SS

How about you? :drum:


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

meraprvisa said:


> ricky7 said:
> 
> 
> > guys nsw has already started invitation to 6o pointers soon they will come down to 55 in month even if you donot have 7 in each band .source migration agent.
> ...


Do you see that there more chances for 65 189 getting cleared in sep 28 round?

I was expecting more 65 to enter in this programme year.


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

KennyP said:


> ksrikanthh said:
> 
> 
> > hi kenny, what is your occupation and points split up?
> ...


Oh ok, mine 
261313 - software engineer 
age (30) + qualification (15) + +English (10) + skilled experience (5) + NSW (5) = 65 

Do you have an idea how competitive is your occupation this year ?


----------



## daussie (Jun 16, 2016)

Can we expect any invitations this week?


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

daussie said:


> Can we expect any invitations this week?


It would be nice if people update here or in immitracker if they receive invitations this week. We may get an idea if NSW sends invites every week or on a biweekly basis.


----------



## snowfall (Jun 25, 2016)

*Need Suggestion on NSW invitation*

Hi Guys,

Myself and my husband is trying for australian Visa and have 60 points together. We have filed EOI on 15th July and waiting for the invitation. Since the 60 pointers are not invited these days, we are thinking for NSW (190) state sponsorship. 

Could you guys pls guide us on NSW status for Software Developer( 261313) invitations? If we apply EOI for NSW today, when we could expect the invite? 

Please guide us.


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

snowfall said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Myself and my husband is trying for australian Visa and have 60 points together. We have filed EOI on 15th July and waiting for the invitation. Since the 60 pointers are not invited these days, we are thinking for NSW (190) state sponsorship.
> 
> ...


hi snowfall, can you send your points split up please?


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

snowfall said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Myself and my husband is trying for australian Visa and have 60 points together. We have filed EOI on 15th July and waiting for the invitation. Since the 60 pointers are not invited these days, we are thinking for NSW (190) state sponsorship.
> 
> ...


NSW processing time would be lesser than 189 60. one reason - you gain 5 additional points. Please share your points split up. Also what is your overall experience and skilled experience given by acs? please advise.

PS : Would highly recommend you to apply for 190 NSW as soon as possible due to the lengthy backlog of 189 60.


----------



## snowfall (Jun 25, 2016)

ksrikanthh said:


> NSW processing time would be lesser than 189 60. one reason - you gain 5 additional points. Please share your points split up. Also what is your overall experience and skilled experience given by acs? please advise.
> 
> PS : Would highly recommend you to apply for 190 NSW as soon as possible due to the lengthy backlog of 189 60.


Points Split up:

Age : 30
Degree : 15
English (PTE 65 ech) : 10
Spouse( ACS positive) : 5
Total : 60 Points

Pls Advise?


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

snowfall said:


> ksrikanthh said:
> 
> 
> > NSW processing time would be lesser than 189 60. one reason - you gain 5 additional points. Please share your points split up. Also what is your overall experience and skilled experience given by acs? please advise.
> ...


What is spouse overall experience?


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

snowfall said:


> ksrikanthh said:
> 
> 
> > NSW processing time would be lesser than 189 60. one reason - you gain 5 additional points. Please share your points split up. Also what is your overall experience and skilled experience given by acs? please advise.
> ...


I see that you stand a good chance to receive an NSW invite with 65 before receiving 189 60 invite so i would suggest you to apply an eoi for nsw 190 asap.


----------



## snowfall (Jun 25, 2016)

ksrikanthh said:


> What is spouse overall experience?



He has 4 years of Exp as BA, Since his Graduation is not in Software, ACS has deducted all the years.

Myself has 2 years of experience as software engineer. In both the cases, we cannot claim the points for Experience. 

My PTE Score was 67,68,69,67
Husbands - 75,73,64(speaking),73

So we have decided to make me as primary applicant as 261313 has more quota than 261111(BA). 

pls suggest for the better future. Really confused.


----------



## snowfall (Jun 25, 2016)

ksrikanthh said:


> I see that you stand a good chance to receive an NSW invite with 65 before receiving 189 60 invite so i would suggest you to apply an eoi for nsw 190 asap.


With current situation, considering the input from the fellow expats, when we could expect the NSW invite if we are applying today?

Regards,

Tony.


----------



## andyyangjian (May 1, 2015)

ricky7 said:


> guys nsw has already started invitation to 6o pointers soon they will come down to 55 in month even if you donot have 7 in each band .source migration agent.


this agent is either lying or doesnot understand the real situation at all for IT occupation appicants. Now, 60+5 with 7 are receriving invitation, maybe a few 60+5 without 7 will get invitation, depending on how many new 60+5 with 7 applicants are adding to the pool, but 55 pointer IT candidates definitely have no chance.


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

snowfall said:


> ksrikanthh said:
> 
> 
> > I see that you stand a good chance to receive an NSW invite with 65 before receiving 189 60 invite so i would suggest you to apply an eoi for nsw 190 asap.
> ...


Hey tony here are my thoughts 

1. NSW invites are based on their selection process provided in their official site. Looking at your case i am not pretty sure when exactly you can receive an NSW but compared to 189 60 i see you would get it sooner so yes i would recommend to apply an eoi for 190 nsw. There is nothig wrong in applying multiple eoi 

2. I think if both husband and wife score 65 in all sections in pte you would get additional points for English. I may be wrong. I can confirm this. If there is a possibility Can your husband try to attempt pte one more time? Or one of you can try pte to aim for 79 in all to boost 20 points for English 

3. NSW constantly keeps sending invites for 2013 category 65 pointers. Timeline - it depends. Considering 2 year skilled experience for u i predict 4-5 months approximately- again this may reduce as well based on their demands. 

Overall 189 60 would take more time considering the huge backlog since beginning of this year. Feel free to add your thoughts


----------



## snowfall (Jun 25, 2016)

ksrikanthh said:


> Hey tony here are my thoughts
> 
> 1. NSW invites are based on their selection process provided in their official site. Looking at your case i am not pretty sure when exactly you can receive an NSW but compared to 189 60 i see you would get it sooner so yes i would recommend to apply an eoi for 190 nsw. There is nothig wrong in applying multiple eoi
> 
> ...



Hi,

Considering your suggestions Mr. Srikanth. Ill apply for NSW today. Thanks


----------



## Almy82 (Aug 13, 2016)

Hey everyone, Is there any civil engineering technician with 55+5 got invitation currently?
Cheers


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

snowfall said:


> ksrikanthh said:
> 
> 
> > Hey tony here are my thoughts
> ...


Cool


----------



## abhijit.dpatel (Jun 18, 2016)

*Please suggest me*

Hi Everyone

Guide me after looking at Signature Point
Age - 25
Exp - 15
Degree - 15 (10 India + 5 Australia)
IELTS - 0 (6-6-6-6)
Partner - 5
EOI - 2 Aug 2016

How much time I have to wait for 190 ?

Or I should go for PTE 

As you see IELTS are very low in my case ?

Any suggestions are appriciated

Thanks


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

abhijit.dpatel said:


> Hi Everyone
> 
> Guide me after looking at Signature Point
> Age - 25
> ...


Yeah since there are many who fall under ielts 7 or pte 65 i would suggest you to take Ielts or pte- aim for 7 or 65 in all sections which will increase the chances of an invite being sent sooner than your current state


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

Almy82 said:


> Hey everyone, Is there any civil engineering technician with 55+5 got invitation currently?
> Cheers


I may be wrong. I have seen someone with that code. Refer to immitracker for same.


----------



## meraprvisa (May 11, 2016)

ricky7 said:


> guys nsw has already started invitation to 6o pointers soon they will come down to 55 in month even if you donot have 7 in each band .source migration agent.


strongly disagree...

agents fool people.... no scope for 55 pointer in coming 4-5months...

lot of 60 pointer waiting for NSW..


----------



## ajay23888 (Dec 27, 2015)

Strongly Disagree !!! 



ricky7 said:


> guys nsw has already started invitation to 6o pointers soon they will come down to 55 in month even if you donot have 7 in each band .source migration agent.


----------



## sunil304047 (May 24, 2016)

Dear seniors,
I am new to this forum, can anybody please tell me the job code of digital marketing executive. What is the scope of digital marketing in Australia and how much time it will take for PR processing.

Any pointers will really appreciated.




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

ajay23888 said:


> Strongly Disagree !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


+1 disagree as well. 55 in 190 is equivalent to 60 in 189 atleast for few categories definitely. Especially: 2613 category - need to wait for sometime before 60 are cleared.


----------



## FFacs (Jul 6, 2016)

ksrikanthh said:


> +1 disagree as well. 55 in 190 is equivalent to 60 in 189 atleast for few categories definitely. Especially: 2613 category - need to wait for sometime before 60 are cleared.



Again, I don't think NSW is assessing in the same way as DIBP for 189. Do the following:

Open MyImmi
Go to 190 EOI
Filter on NSW and 261312
Check the last two invites. Both on 60 points. Check the fact there are people with 65 both before and after.

I don't know what NSW do, but I don't think it's as straightforward as ranking according to points. It's a black box. I think there is a chance for 55 pointers. That doesn't mean they wouldn't have a better chance were they on 65+ points


----------



## sunil304047 (May 24, 2016)

sunil304047 said:


> Dear seniors,
> I am new to this forum, can anybody please tell me the job code of digital marketing executive. What is the scope of digital marketing in Australia and how much time it will take for PR processing.
> 
> Any pointers will really appreciated.
> ...




Dear All,

Please anyone reply.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

FFacs said:


> Again, I don't think NSW is assessing in the same way as DIBP for 189. Do the following:
> 
> Open MyImmi
> Go to 190 EOI
> ...


good info


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

sunil304047 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> Please anyone reply.
> 
> ...


You need to looks at the scope in job portal to have an idea where you stand if u move to Australia. Also regarding points you need to calculate how many points u hold. 

Refer to this link https://myimmitracker.com/en/au/points

Evaluate ur self. You need to have min 60 points to kick off this pr process and stand a chance to get invite.


----------



## USI (Jan 18, 2016)

sunil304047 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> Please anyone reply.
> 
> ...


Check this for code: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ccupation-code-digital-marketing-manager.html 

Scope and required points to get an invite needs more research. Keep searching. Good luck


----------



## sanlukng2 (Jul 26, 2016)

Hey everyone, just submitted EOI for 190 NSW on 14th September 2016. I am 60+5. 
Mechanical Engineer 233512
Age - 25 points (24 years old)
English -20 points (PTE 90 in all)
Assessed degree - 15 points 
State nomination - 5 points 
Relevant experience - 0 points 

What's the approximate turnaround time for this? Anyone else submitted for Mechanical engineer? 

Will keep my progress updated here.


----------



## andyyangjian (May 1, 2015)

sanlukng2 said:


> Hey everyone, just submitted EOI for 190 NSW on 14th September 2016. I am 60+5.
> Mechanical Engineer 233512
> Age - 25 points (24 years old)
> English -20 points (PTE 90 in all)
> ...


have you submitted 189 application? you will be invited by 189 on 28/09 round if you have done the 189 EOI


----------



## JP Mosa (Mar 14, 2013)

meraprvisa said:


> strongly disagree...
> 
> agents fool people.... no scope for 55 pointer in coming 4-5months...
> 
> lot of 60 pointer waiting for NSW..


WHY?

Its very early to confirm


----------



## JP Mosa (Mar 14, 2013)

sunil304047 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> Please anyone reply.
> 
> ...


No one can tell you ground scope of your profession in Oz.....UNLESS YOU BE THERE, STEP IN AND EXPERIENCE.

what ppl can say is refer to RnR in ANZASCO or some job portals, reality is painful if you are not patient enough and your perseverence pays.nothing more to say


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

Hi folks, good day. 

Question : 
Have you guys obeserved/experienced with a situation where NSW 190 sends many invites during a particular period in the entire programme year ? 

I have seen posts where there were multiple views and there was a common thing stated that "during a certain time in the entire programme year looks like NSW sends more invites than the normal count "
Feel free to add your inputs and thoughts from your experience and observations please


----------



## sanlukng2 (Jul 26, 2016)

andyyangjian said:


> have you submitted 189 application? you will be invited by 189 on 28/09 round if you have done the 189 EOI



I have submitted EOI for 189 on 6th September 2016 with 60 points. But haven't they increased the minimum points for 189 from 60 to 65? By my understanding in the 1st september round none of the 60 pointers got invited.


----------



## andyyangjian (May 1, 2015)

sanlukng2 said:


> I have submitted EOI for 189 on 6th September 2016 with 60 points. But haven't they increased the minimum points for 189 from 60 to 65? By my understanding in the 1st september round none of the 60 pointers got invited.


you will be invited for 189 visa on 28/09, just wait another week's time


----------



## sanlukng2 (Jul 26, 2016)

andyyangjian said:


> you will be invited for 189 visa on 28/09, just wait another week's time


Golden words mate. Lets see :fingerscrossed:


----------



## emboon (Feb 2, 2016)

ksrikanthh said:


> Hi folks, good day.
> 
> Question :
> Have you guys obeserved/experienced with a situation where NSW 190 sends many invites during a particular period in the entire programme year ?
> ...


I believe they sent a massive one last Apr 2016. Almost all 60pointers with proficient eng got invited.


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

emboon said:


> ksrikanthh said:
> 
> 
> > Hi folks, good day.
> ...


Good info emboon


----------



## Devina2008 (Aug 9, 2016)

Accountants any update???


----------



## bonkers911 (Aug 29, 2016)

I have submitted my EOI as a mechanical engineer with 55 points to NSW and Vic. My IELTS score has 7 each and the overall score is 8. What are my chances of being invited by any one of them?


----------



## aa1986 (Sep 21, 2016)

Hello, can anyone update with NSW-190, invitation update for Sep 16....233512 Anz Code, Cheers


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

aa1986 said:


> Hello, can anyone update with NSW-190, invitation update for Sep 16....233512 Anz Code, Cheers


Refer to this  https://myimmitracker.com/ 

you have filters update with the required date and code and you can see the information you require.


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

emboon said:


> I believe they sent a massive one last Apr 2016. Almost all 60pointers with proficient eng got invited.


Yes April 2016 round cleared all the backlogs for most of the codes.


----------



## aa1986 (Sep 21, 2016)

lol i cant see much for 233512


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

sunil304047 said:


> Dear seniors,
> I am new to this forum, can anybody please tell me the job code of digital marketing executive. What is the scope of digital marketing in Australia and how much time it will take for PR processing.
> 
> Any pointers will really appreciated.
> ...




Use anzscosearch 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

It's really shocking to see how 70 pointers are growing for Auditors specially External Auditors. Internal Auditors should be treated aside from them!

As per the 14th Sept round results, the cut-off have remained 70 points and shockingly, it has moved only 5 days ahead i.e. cut-off date is August 29, 2016 (Sept 01, 2016 round cut-off was August 24, 2016).

Looking like 60 pointers esp. won't be able to get any invitation without increasing points to at least 65 to get state sponsorship. Only 68% of quota left for the year now!

The reason to this what I see might be because more number of invites should have sent to 489 visa holders with 70 points. Maybe thats why cut-off date hasn't moved so far yet.

Source: Link

PS. Just dreaming if any wonder happens


----------



## amanlucky (Sep 22, 2016)

rohannanda17 said:


> My agent informed me today there is a strong possibility that NSW will only send invitations to the "Trades" occupations for the time being. Although i really dont believe that this would continue for the long run, but this is not a good news if it were to be true.


Hi Rohan !

can I please request you to update the process and status of Sponsorship for Occupation Code : 141311 (Hotel or Motel Manager)

Thanks


----------



## USI (Jan 18, 2016)

????


----------



## Devina2008 (Aug 9, 2016)

Is this information true??


----------



## Naga1985 (Jun 12, 2016)

*Might not get invite this year*



Devina2008 said:


> Is this information true??


I think this could be right. I have lodged my EOI on June 12th using 161311 Analyst Programmer , with 60+5 points, still no invite.
Age 30, Education 15, English 10, Exp 5 = 60
SS 5
Total 65


----------



## Rainbows (Aug 1, 2016)

Hi All,

Is there anyone who had stepped foot on the lands of AU on 190 as a technical writer recently?

PTE: 7.5 Proficient Plus
VETASSESS: Positive
Total points: 70
EOI submission: 22nd Sept, 2016
State: NSW
NSW acknowledgment: xxxx
NSW invitation to apply: xxxx 

For NSW one does not have to fill any state form separately in NSW website isn't it? NSW has said they will look in SkillSelect , that is correct rt?

Please share your experiences.

Thanks.


----------



## MoodyBoy (Oct 14, 2015)

*Got Positive Assessment From Vetassess, What Next ?*

Hi Guys, 

I am applying for the 225112 - Market Research Analyst position for 190 Visa. Today, I received positive response for my application from vetassess. They have approved 3.8 years over all for me.

Following are the things which I was thinking if anyone can help me on :

1. They have given any comment on my current Job. I have already written them mail to know about the same. My question is, when I apply EOI and I mention current Job not relevant does it impact my selection.

2. Total points 65, Now I am confused to which state should I apply. Any suggestions. Is there any draw back if I apply for two different states like NSW and ACT.

3. I can avail another 5 points for my wifes Skill set as we both work in the same domain. However, I still need to apply for the same. Is it worth does 5 more points willl make huge difference.

4. Lastly, I have already submitted my EOI and for now I have selected NSW as my state, If I change this in near future, or if I add another state like ACT will that have a negative impact on my application ?

Thank you


----------



## Sun0930 (Sep 3, 2016)

pr2b said:


> I think the only order they have mentioned at
> 
> NSW Selection Process
> 
> ...


As far my knowledge, EOI with higher points


----------



## USI (Jan 18, 2016)

Devina2008 said:


> Is this information true??


Rubbish! :boink: If you walk through previous pages you can see a couple of 60 pointer getting Nominated/invited by NSW.


----------



## pr2b (Jul 24, 2013)

Sun0930 said:


> As far my knowledge, EOI with higher points


Actually we were trying to compare two EOIs with same total points, but different distribution.


----------



## FFacs (Jul 6, 2016)

Devina2008 said:


> Is this information true??


It's an estimate. It can't be true or false. Is it accurate? Personally I think it's a little pessimistic though the section on NSW 190 is interesting.


----------



## Ninja_Guy (Jul 12, 2016)

FFacs said:


> It's an estimate. It can't be true or false. Is it accurate? Personally I think it's a little pessimistic though the section on NSW 190 is interesting.


found something on the link attached:
Esitmate of Pro Rata invitation dates - September 2016 | Iscah


----------



## Naga1985 (Jun 12, 2016)

Ninja_Guy said:


> FFacs said:
> 
> 
> > It's an estimate. It can't be true or false. Is it accurate? Personally I think it's a little pessimistic though the section on NSW 190 is interesting.
> ...


That update is for Accountant roles. I think for developers, the situation is not that bad. I hope 60+5 submitted couple of months back, should get a 189 or 190 invite very soon. If not , then it might be after July only.


----------



## Ninja_Guy (Jul 12, 2016)

Naga1985 said:


> That update is for Accountant roles. I think for developers, the situation is not that bad. I hope 60+5 submitted couple of months back, should get a 189 or 190 invite very soon. If not , then it might be after July only.


If that ia the case then after July the new rules will be more strict


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

Naga1985 said:


> Ninja_Guy said:
> 
> 
> > FFacs said:
> ...


Well it's just a prediction. After completion of few rounds the link might update differently. Let's wait and see the reality. 

Also the link has mentioned upto eoi's lodged just before a week from the published date. So a week before sep 22 is sep 15 . 

For instance : What about eoi's submitted before Sep 15 for nsw 60+5 , example if an eoi was submitted on aug 31 or sep 1st week ? It has not given a clear info on few things similar to that which might come out differently in case of reality.


----------



## FlytoAustraliaSoon (Sep 10, 2015)

Ninja_Guy said:


> If that ia the case then after July the new rules will be more strict


can you elaborate it bit more on what is going to be strict and in what ways ?


----------



## sha15742 (Jul 22, 2016)

*190 NSW sponsorship*

I applied for visa 189 (60 Points) and 190 NSW SS (65 points ) on 27 June. I have still not received NSW SS.
My Points are as follows
Age 25
English Proficient 10
Level of educational 15
Years of experience in 10
TOTAL 60 + 5(NSW SS)

EOI date of effect 27th June 2016

Any guesses by when should i expect state sponsorship points.


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

sha15742 said:


> I applied for visa 189 (60 Points) and 190 NSW SS (65 points ) on 27 June. I have still not received NSW SS.
> My Points are as follows
> Age 25
> English Proficient 10
> ...


hi sha, what category did you apply for ?


----------



## sha15742 (Jul 22, 2016)

ksrikanthh said:


> hi sha, what category did you apply for ?


Applied for category 261313 ( Software Engineer )


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

sha15742 said:


> Applied for category 261313 ( Software Engineer )


things are unpredictable at this moment. there is a migration agent publishing that all 190 were invited whoever applied 190 60+5 ( eng 10, work 10 ) three months ago however considering your case it's been more than 3 months and waiting. similarly there might be few more related to your scenario. i think you would get more info when you might receive/ or you may even even receive an invitation in a month approximately since you have been waiting for sometime. let's see how it goes.


----------



## sha15742 (Jul 22, 2016)

ksrikanthh said:


> things are unpredictable at this moment. there is a migration agent publishing that all 190 were invited whoever applied 190 60+5 three months ago however considering your case it's been more than 3 months and waiting. similarly there might be few more related to your scenario. i think you would get more info when you might receive/ or you may even even receive an invitation in a month approximately since you have been waiting for sometime. let's see how it goes.


Lets hope for the best, i am also waiting for visa 189 60 points, but it seems 60 pointers are not getting picked up since 13th Dec 2015. Lets hope 60 pointers start getting picked from 28th Sep round.


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

sha15742 said:


> Lets hope for the best, i am also waiting for visa 189 60 points, but it seems 60 pointers are not getting picked up since 13th Dec 2015. Lets hope 60 pointers start getting picked from 28th Sep round.


Absolutely


----------



## ajay23888 (Dec 27, 2015)

Welcome to Family Bro......Very less people of Market Research Analyst.
If you need to connect personal msg me your number.

- To brief you in one sentence : Market research Analyst needs 80 points and it is open for South Australia only. If you can get this point by getting more point by english or any other way - You will be in SA for sure. Counter part : Seems tuff for you (like me) if i try to be main applicant for my case ( look at my signature for more info).
( When I say 80 , It can be 75+5 for 190 //// 70+10 for 489)

NSW may send you stream 2 invitation with 70 or 75 point - but we should not hope that ( Stream 2 is unpredicated).

Regards,
-Ajay




MoodyBoy said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I am applying for the 225112 - Market Research Analyst position for 190 Visa. Today, I received positive response for my application from vetassess. They have approved 3.8 years over all for me.
> 
> ...


----------



## maheshtiwari (Feb 17, 2016)

*Joining the queue*

It is really hard to say what DIBP and NSW are upto, people are waiting so long that there points are getting lapsed, either ielts or age, i really feel sorry for those guys, NSW is not showing any ray of hope to any one, every time we turn down to immitracker to see what happened in this round it turns out to be a disappointment

Software Engineer (261313)- SOL
Age: 30
IELTS :7 All (10)
Australian edu: 15+5
189 EOI : 15-June-2016
NSW EOI : 15-June-2016 (60+5)
3.5 years of experience as a software engineer but ACS deducted 2 :hurt:
no invite yet :ballchain::help::Cry:


----------



## Ninja_Guy (Jul 12, 2016)

ksrikanthh said:


> things are unpredictable at this moment. there is a migration agent publishing that all 190 were invited whoever applied 190 60+5 ( eng 10, work 10 ) three months ago however considering your case it's been more than 3 months and waiting. similarly there might be few more related to your scenario. i think you would get more info when you might receive/ or you may even even receive an invitation in a month approximately since you have been waiting for sometime. let's see how it goes.


We should not believe in all that NEWS after all, he is just a migration agent not a person from DIBP. If whateva he said is correct then why DIBP have changed the point from 60 to 65 for 2016-17? it should be 70 so that it's easy for them to send invites because as per my assumption, there are very less 70 pointers or above as compared to 60-65


----------



## USI (Jan 18, 2016)

Any nominations or invitations today fellas?


----------



## venkats (Oct 7, 2014)

subscribing


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

Ninja_Guy said:


> ksrikanthh said:
> 
> 
> > things are unpredictable at this moment. there is a migration agent publishing that all 190 were invited whoever applied 190 60+5 ( eng 10, work 10 ) three months ago however considering your case it's been more than 3 months and waiting. similarly there might be few more related to your scenario. i think you would get more info when you might receive/ or you may even even receive an invitation in a month approximately since you have been waiting for sometime. let's see how it goes.
> ...


Yeah. nothing is accurate than than the actual results !!! This eoi is a game changing event that dynamically changes in time


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

venkats said:


> subscribing


hi venkat, welcome to the IWL ( Invitation Waiting List)  
by the way when did you submit your eoi and what is ur points split up? please advise.


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

USI said:


> Any nominations or invitations today fellas?


Folks as USI mentioned, please update here if anyone from here or anyone viewing the posts in this thread - if you receive any invites for nsw 190 today. That would greatly help to analyse the nsw invites.


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

USI said:


> Any nominations or invitations today fellas?


Wont be today as per the trend.. It would be next week after 189 round.


----------



## venkats (Oct 7, 2014)

ksrikanthh said:


> hi venkat, welcome to the IWL ( Invitation Waiting List)
> by the way when did you submit your eoi and what is ur points split up? please advise.


Thanks Srikanth, updated my signature


----------



## meraprvisa (May 11, 2016)

I Think the next NSW round is on 30Sep not today...

anyone who received invite or news?....


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

venkats said:


> ksrikanthh said:
> 
> 
> > hi venkat, welcome to the IWL ( Invitation Waiting List)
> ...


coool


----------



## andyyangjian (May 1, 2015)

will nsw send approvals before next round of 190 invitation? I submitted all doc and application fee last friday and have been waiting for a whole week


----------



## pradpt (Jan 21, 2016)

*Quik Help*

Hi Guys,

can you please help as to which all SS i can apply with 55+5 pointer,i applied for NSW for 261313? I am trying to read and seems i can also apply for SA?

Please help so i can also apply for the same, also do we have to file another EOI as i did not see multiple options for SS in the EOI i submitted on 13th Sept 2016.

Please let me knw if more info is required.

Thanks for all the help. 

POINTS:
ACS = +ve 10th Sept = 0 POINTS as i have less years of exp.
IELTS = 10 
Age= 30
EDU: 15

SS = 5


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

Guys.. I have made an excel sheet of Pro-rata occupations showing invitation history since from July 2016. It might help you by looking at the invitation trend.

Link: https://goo.gl/FGXxAE

PS. Switch between the tabs of your occupation group.


----------



## ricky7 (Aug 21, 2016)

andyyangjian said:


> will nsw send approvals before next round of 190 invitation? I submitted all doc and application fee last friday and have been waiting for a whole week


you lucky mate, got invitation with 55 points, good luck for visa and nomination ,


----------



## incarnated (Oct 18, 2015)

Why is no one interested in Queensland or Tasmania state nomination? Any idea about how long it takes to get state nomination for them?

Sent from my H30-U10 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hygienist2016 (Aug 21, 2016)

incarnated said:


> Why is no one interested in Queensland or Tasmania state nomination? Any idea about how long it takes to get state nomination for them?
> 
> Sent from my H30-U10 using Tapatalk


Tasmania requires a job offer inorder to apply (


----------



## ikhans12 (Aug 24, 2016)

HI Friend just curious to know about my chances of getting invite from NSW with following profile
IELTS:Reading: 8.5, Listening: 6.5 Speaking: 6.0 and Writing 7.0
IELTS Points: 0 
Points: 60
Occupation: 261313

also i have a question i have lodged EOI for 190 with Intrested in State Any does NSW consider such EOI's or i have to lodge a new one showing interest in NSW only. 

Waiting for response from seniors thanks in advance fellows


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

ikhans12 said:


> HI Friend just curious to know about my chances of getting invite from NSW with following profile
> IELTS:Reading: 8.5, Listening: 6.5 Speaking: 6.0 and Writing 7.0
> IELTS Points: 0
> Points: 60
> ...


hi ikhans , what is your points split up and when did you submit ur eoi? 

You need to select NSW and not any to increase the chances of an invite from nsw


----------



## daussie (Jun 16, 2016)

No NSW invites this week right? As per current pattern it will b next Thursday in this case.


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

daussie said:


> No NSW invites this week right? As per current pattern it will b next Thursday in this case.


I believe so. Next friday.


----------



## daussie (Jun 16, 2016)

ksrikanthh said:


> daussie said:
> 
> 
> > No NSW invites this week right? As per current pattern it will b next Thursday in this case.
> ...


Thought last few times they sent on Thursdays?


----------



## manisesetty_pr (Jan 19, 2016)

venkats said:


> Thanks Srikanth, updated my signature


Hi Venkat,

Can you please let me know that when did your IELTS certification will expire? as you mentioned in your signature that June 2014, it would be expired by this time right!

What is normal valid period for IELTS and PTE. Below statement from DBIP
"Pearson Test of English (PTE) Academic that has been undertaken in the three years immediately prior to lodging the visa application"

But in my PTE certificate valid duration is 2 years.

Can any one please provide some info...

Thanks,
Subbu.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

incarnated said:


> Why is no one interested in Queensland or Tasmania state nomination? Any idea about how long it takes to get state nomination for them?
> 
> Sent from my H30-U10 using Tapatalk



you can compare using the tables.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

manisesetty_pr said:


> Hi Venkat,
> 
> Can you please let me know that when did your IELTS certification will expire? as you mentioned in your signature that June 2014, it would be expired by this time right!
> 
> ...


It is right, DIBP accepts 3 years old results, however, normal validity is 2 years.


----------



## william1 (Nov 3, 2015)

andreyx108b said:


> you can compare using the tables.




Which tables, please?


Sent from my iPhone


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

daussie said:


> ksrikanthh said:
> 
> 
> > daussie said:
> ...


hmm.. Let's see when are the surprise days next week for people who are going to receive 189 and 190 this time  hopefully there is a twist in the play


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

andreyx108b said:


> manisesetty_pr said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Venkat,
> ...


+1 yup that's correct. Also in the eoi english section it will ask to update the exam scores that could be max 36 months old ( 3 years)


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

andreyx108b said:


> incarnated said:
> 
> 
> > Why is no one interested in Queensland or Tasmania state nomination? Any idea about how long it takes to get state nomination for them?
> ...


Which tables you are referring? Is there a link? please advise.


----------



## ajithingmire (Mar 29, 2016)

andyyangjian said:


> will nsw send approvals before next round of 190 invitation? I submitted all doc and application fee last friday and have been waiting for a whole week


I am on the same boat buddy. Submitted documents & awaiting approval. Once athey approve, is invitation guaranteed?

What is the end to end process for 190? I am aware about 189 but I didn't find anything about 190 in single page. link to any other thread will be helpful.


----------



## FFacs (Jul 6, 2016)

ajithingmire said:


> I am on the same boat buddy. Submitted documents & awaiting approval. Once athey approve, is invitation guaranteed?
> 
> What is the end to end process for 190? I am aware about 189 but I didn't find anything about 190 in single page. link to any other thread will be helpful.


You should look a little harder. The NSW site has a wealth of information on the process, including FAQs.

I think that should become the motto for this place: look a little harder.


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

ajithingmire said:


> I am on the same boat buddy. Submitted documents & awaiting approval. Once athey approve, is invitation guaranteed?
> 
> What is the end to end process for 190? I am aware about 189 but I didn't find anything about 190 in single page. link to any other thread will be helpful.


bro, here are few :

Skilled nominated migration (190) - Live & Work in New South Wales

After you have been invited - Live & Work in New South Wales

After You Have Applied - Live & Work in New South Wales

Updates: NSW 190 Program - Live & Work in New South Wales

Frequently asked questions - Live & Work in New South Wales


----------



## ajithingmire (Mar 29, 2016)

FFacs said:


> You should look a little harder. The NSW site has a wealth of information on the process, including FAQs.
> 
> I think that should become the motto for this place: look a little harder.


yes, I read a lot but got information in bits & pieces  someone has written very nice thread for 189, I thought similar things might be available for 190. Nevermind, I will search harder


----------



## ajay1558 (Sep 11, 2016)

When is the next invitation round?


----------



## FFacs (Jul 6, 2016)

Ninja_Guy said:


> found something on the link attached:
> Esitmate of Pro Rata invitation dates - September 2016 | Iscah


Thanks for the link, much easier to read. What I find interesting are the lines for 190 NSW 2611 65+5. It indictes that anyone at 65 with decent english or better and full work experience should get caught by NSW before they get 189. THose with good work history and superior English are pretty much there.

I must admit I hope so. I'm battling TOEFL and PTE and missing the required grades by a whisker. Once i pass one of those money-pits at 20 points (and I WILL) I'll be on 65+5, English 20, Work 15.


----------



## andyyangjian (May 1, 2015)

ajay1558 said:


> When is the next invitation round?


if massive approvals can be sent next week, then it is possible to expect another round od invitations by NSW on Friday


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

ajay1558 said:


> When is the next invitation round?


If possible 30 Sept for NSW. However, NSW has no timelines on sending nominations or invitations.

189 round is on 28 Sept.


----------



## FFacs (Jul 6, 2016)

FFacs said:


> Thanks for the link, much easier to read. What I find interesting are the lines for 190 NSW 2611 65+5. It indictes that anyone at 65 with decent english or better and full work experience should get caught by NSW before they get 189. THose with good work history and superior English are pretty much there.
> 
> I must admit I hope so. I'm battling TOEFL and PTE and missing the required grades by a whisker. Once i pass one of those money-pits at 20 points (and I WILL) I'll be on 65+5, English 20, Work 15.


Annnnndddd, I got the grades. L90 R90 S90 W90  I'm interested in seeing if NSW bite for my profile now:

Age: 15
Experience: 15
Degree: 15
English: 20

According to that link 2611 with 65+5, 10 for English and 15 for experience should expect to hear in 1 month. That would point to much sooner for 20 points in English. Let's see...


----------



## linux.harikrishnan.ma (May 16, 2016)

*NSW Invitation Prediction*

Hi Team,

This is my first post. Thanks for sharing all your views in this thread. 

Could anyone predict, when could I receive my Invitation from NSW(190) based on the below timeline?

ANZCO Code: SOFTWARE ENGINEER (261313)
Points breakdown: Age: 30 ;
Education: 15 ;
English - 0 Points ; 
Employment: 10 (ACS) ; 
Australian Experience - 5 Points; 
EOI Submitted: 28th May 2016 Subclass 190 NSW (55+5)
EOI Updated : 23rd August 2016 Subclass 190 NSW (60+5)
EOI Updated: 23rd August 2016 Subclass 189 (60)
Nomination Received: : xx


----------



## FFacs (Jul 6, 2016)

linux.harikrishnan.ma said:


> Hi Team,
> 
> This is my first post. Thanks for sharing all your views in this thread.
> 
> ...


No, we can't. If we knew, we'd all kick back and wait for our invites. That said, NSW are pretty clear on what they find important for any skill in demand: DIBP points, experience, English. Your Australian experience might help, but that English score is not helping at all. TBH I'm surprised that with Australian experience that you couldn't achieve proficient English.


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

FFacs said:


> Annnnndddd, I got the grades. L90 R90 S90 W90  I'm interested in seeing if NSW bite for my profile now:
> 
> Age: 15
> Experience: 15
> ...


Congrats buddy  need some tips for PTE exam from you !!


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

linux.harikrishnan.ma said:


> Hi Team,
> 
> This is my first post. Thanks for sharing all your views in this thread.
> 
> ...


hi harikrishnan, at this moment it is unpredictable. also in your points split up for NSW 190 everything looks good except your english section. Looks like NSW reviews the english score as well while sending out invites. Did you get a chance to take pte/ielts and boost english score ? please advise.


----------



## linux.harikrishnan.ma (May 16, 2016)

*NSW Invitation Prediction*

Hi Srikanth & FFacs,

Thanks for your Inputs.

I have tried IELTS(2) & PTE(4) and could not able to achieve the Proficient level.

PTE(Oct-15) : L-49, R-52, S-48,W-51, O-50 (Competent) 
IELTS(Dec-15) : L-6.5,R-6.5,S-7, W-6, O-6.5 (Competent) 
PTE(May-16) : L-67, R-54, S-49,W-67, O-60 (Competent) 
PTE(May-21) : L-68, R-56, S-57,W-65, O-61 (Competent) 
PTE(Jul-16) : L-69, R-57, S-53,W-73, O-63 (Competent)
IELTs(Aug-16) : L-6, R-5.5,S-5.5 W-6, O-6 (Competent)

All the exams were taken in Australia.
Well every time, my voice is not recognized in the PTE speaking and pronunciation score hits the hardest part that puts my reading and speaking scores in low. 

I am in a dilemma, whether to prepare for English test or will wait for NSW 190 Invitation.

Thanks &Regards
Hari


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

linux.harikrishnan.ma said:


> Hi Srikanth & FFacs,
> 
> Thanks for your Inputs.
> 
> ...


hmm looking at the current trend, english is also given a higher priority for NSW 190 invites so would recommend you to give another try preferably for PTE in case if you feel IELTS is more challenging than PTE !!


----------



## PaulineHansonFan (Sep 24, 2016)

linux.harikrishnan.ma said:


> Hi Team,
> 
> This is my first post. Thanks for sharing all your views in this thread.
> 
> ...


You would have to wait for a significant amount of time with your current points score. NSW's order of preference is Occupation, Points, then *English*, employment and EOI date. Currently, people with 7 in english are waiting. Even if those people are cleared, a lot of people who will apply here after will apply with 7 in English based on my observation. So, they will prioritized by NSW eventhough you have more employment points and had applied earlier than them. So, I would suggest you to try PTE again maybe with some coaching.


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

andyyangjian said:


> if massive approvals can be sent next week, then it is possible to expect another round od invitations by NSW on Friday


is there a link between sending approvals vs sending invitations ? meaning is there a criteria that the invitations would be released only after a set of approvals are released ? please advise.


----------



## Asifskeep (Apr 19, 2016)

Hello Guys

Following are my points breakdown:

Age:30
Bachelors: 15
PTE: 20

Total: 65

I have got 32 months of experience ( Not getting points for it).

What are my chances for getting NSW invitation as well as grant?
Does job experience play a big role?

I am looking to apply for both 189 and 190.

For 190, with 70 points( 65+ 5 points from NSW), what are my chances? 

Reply will be much appreciated.

I am currently waiting for my skill assessment and will soon be getting in action.

Cheers
Asif


----------



## FFacs (Jul 6, 2016)

ksrikanthh said:


> Congrats buddy  need some tips for PTE exam from you !!



Master the ability to just talk. Big scores come from describe image, summarise essay, write essay. Practice these three till you dream of them. You really can master all three. The first is especially prone to failure if you don't practice. Once you've described 100 graphs and infographics it become second nature.


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

FFacs said:


> Master the ability to just talk. Big scores come from describe image, summarise essay, write essay. Practice these three till you dream of them. You really can master all three. The first is especially prone to failure if you don't practice. Once you've described 100 graphs and infographics it become second nature.


coool


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

Asifskeep said:


> Hello Guys
> 
> Following are my points breakdown:
> 
> ...


hi asif, what is the category that you are going to apply ?


----------



## Asifskeep (Apr 19, 2016)

ksrikanthh said:


> hi asif, what is the category that you are going to apply ?


Hey Ksrikanthh

I will be applying for Ship's Engineer (231212).

Regards


----------



## subbareddy545 (Aug 31, 2016)

Hi,

I know many 60 pointers are waiting for the invitation, and it would take time to get the same. Could anyone please let me know when can I expect invitation (NSW).

==========
Category : 261313 ( Software Engineer )
IELTS : L-7, R-7, S-7, W-7
EOI Submitted : 07/Jul/2016 ( 189 - 60, 190 (NSW) - 65 )
Invitation : Waiting


----------



## Naga1985 (Jun 12, 2016)

subbareddy545 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I know many 60 pointers are waiting for the invitation, and it would take time to get the same. Could anyone please let me know when can I expect invitation (NSW).
> 
> ...


Probably after next 189 round for 190. 261313 is given much priority than 261311 and 261312 based on the trend this year.


----------



## andyyangjian (May 1, 2015)

Asifskeep said:


> Hey Ksrikanthh
> 
> I will be applying for Ship's Engineer (231212).
> 
> Regards


why are you applying NSW 190? with 65 points, you will be invited for 189 visa on the 28/09 round


----------



## curidpostn (Sep 25, 2016)

Hi all

Here are points break up:

Age : 30 (31 years)
Education: 15
Experience: 15 (just completing 8 years today) (SW engineer)

Total points: 60

I took my IELTS today and I am not very positive of getting 7+ in writing and speaking. So I am not hoping for any points through that.

As I observed, the cut off to get PR currently for software professions is 65. As you can you see from my points break up, I am at the best possible spot for getting points - max experience, border of max age.

While retaking IELTS is one option, I am also thinking of other options to get the PR. Can someone tell me the list of possible state nominations that are currently available and the states that take someone with 60 points in SW profession.

Also any suggestions on what could be next strategy? Retaking IELTS seems to be a very tricky option for me as the scores may or may not go up. I also don't want to delay things just to see the required points going up further and my points coming down due to the age factor.


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

subbareddy545 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I know many 60 pointers are waiting for the invitation, and it would take time to get the same. Could anyone please let me know when can I expect invitation (NSW).
> 
> ...


hi subbareddy, what is your overall experience and how many points did you claim for your skilled experience ? please advise.


----------



## Asifskeep (Apr 19, 2016)

andyyangjian said:


> why are you applying NSW 190? with 65 points, you will be invited for 189 visa on the 28/09 round



Hey Andy

You reckon? I dont want to miss out any opportunity cause i wont be claiming points for experience and am not quiet sure if that is an issue.
For my category, only NSW offers 190, so i was thinking i would apply for it.
Of course i would prefer 189 but any one of (189/190) would be good to me.

I had a look at the occupation ceiling and till now 5/1000 has been taken. For my category, with 65 points, do you think i stand a fair chance for 189?

Thanks
Asif


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

andyyangjian said:


> why are you applying NSW 190? with 65 points, you will be invited for 189 visa on the 28/09 round


yes. please go ahead and apply 189. with 65 points , it is going to be easy for you to receive an invite.


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

curidpostn said:


> Hi all
> 
> Here are points break up:
> 
> ...


hi curid, 

1. looking at your points split up - besides education and age, you already have a very good experience that would stand a good chance for you to receive an invite in 190 NSW. At the same time receiving an invite from NSW also depends on english points score as well.

2. if you think IELTS is pretty challenging to score 7 in all sections you can attempt PTE , give a try because many feel that PTE is quite easier than IELTS. you would have to score 65 in all sections to claim 10 points for english.

3. you also have an option to apply for other states however you may need to show proof of funds depending on the state that you prefer to apply. In case of NSW 190 - you do not need to show any proof of funds. 

4. i would suggest you to apply an EOI for NSW 190 with 60+5 points for state sponsorship after you receive your IELTS score and meanwhile work in parallel to take PTE exam which i believe would be easier to score 65 in all sections as i see you are from usa and i have heard that PTE is way easier for native speakers. Once you score 65 you will get additional 10 points for english. your final score would be 70 points and thereafter you can go ahead and apply an EOI for 189 which would fetch you an invite in the next round itself after eoi submission

feel free to add your thoughts.


----------



## curidpostn (Sep 25, 2016)

ksrikanthh said:


> hi curid,
> 
> 1. looking at your points split up - besides education and age, you already have a very good experience that would stand a good chance for you to receive an invite in 190 NSW. At the same time receiving an invite from NSW also depends on english points score as well.
> 
> ...



Thanks for your inputs. Basically I am from India and working in USA. . I am not sure why my label is reading that way despite giving that I am originally from India. 

Proof of funds is not an issue for me. I can manage to show that. What are other possible states that I should be considering, preferably the ones with better job prospects for IT?


----------



## andyyangjian (May 1, 2015)

Asifskeep said:


> Hey Andy
> 
> You reckon? I dont want to miss out any opportunity cause i wont be claiming points for experience and am not quiet sure if that is an issue.
> For my category, only NSW offers 190, so i was thinking i would apply for it.
> ...


I am 100% sure you will be invited by 189 next wed with 65 points


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

curidpostn said:


> Thanks for your inputs. Basically I am from India and working in USA. . I am not sure why my label is reading that way despite giving that I am originally from India.
> 
> Proof of funds is not an issue for me. I can manage to show that. What are other possible states that I should be considering, preferably the ones with better job prospects for IT?


ah i see  

here are few links that has the different states and their 190 visa process 

South Australia ( Adelaide is an option )
Skilled migrants 

Victoria ( Melbourne is a good option ) - heard that job opportunities are good. 
Skilled Nominated (190) Visa - Live in Victoria

Western Australia ( Perth ) - i dont see software engieer listed here 
Migration WA - Western Australian skilled migration occupation list (WASMOL)

Tasmania ( looks like we need a job offer prior to the application submission )
https://www.migration.tas.gov.au/skilled_migrants/skilled_nominated_visa

Queensland ( looks like sw engineer is not an option here )
http://migration.qld.gov.au/wp-content/uploads/pdf/not-working-in-queensland.pdf

Overall i believe NSW and Victoria are comparatively better for IT sw engineers. Feel free to add your thoughts.


----------



## Asifskeep (Apr 19, 2016)

andyyangjian said:


> I am 100% sure you will be invited by 189 next wed with 65 points


Hey Andy

Thats good to know. Well currently am waiting for my skills to get assessed. I think i will be applying around last week of october for 189.
And mate, where do you keep track of the records about visa grants and rounds?
Regards


----------



## curidpostn (Sep 25, 2016)

ksrikanthh said:


> ah i see
> 
> here are few links that has the different states and their 190 visa process
> 
> ...


Thank you so much.

Another question related to skills assessment. How to get skill letter from the current company ? Is it okay to get one from a co-worker and have it notarized? Does that work? What are the options if it is not possible to get one directly from the company officially?

Also since SW Engineer is a wide skill, is it okay to tailor the skill letter as per Aus immigration requirements?


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

curidpostn said:


> Thank you so much.
> 
> Another question related to skills assessment. How to get skill letter from the current company ? Is it okay to get one from a co-worker and have it notarized? Does that work? What are the options if it is not possible to get one directly from the company officially?
> 
> Also since SW Engineer is a wide skill, is it okay to tailor the skill letter as per Aus immigration requirements?


1. skills assessment from current company - yes you can get it from a co-worker and have it notarized. please ensure that co-worker is your senior. for more details please refer the statutory declaration section mentioned in the below link from acs : 

https://www.acs.org.au/__data/asset...ills-Assessment-Guidelines-for-Applicants.pdf

2. tailor skill letter as per ACS - i would suggest you to take a look at the sw engineer roles and responsibilities section here 

https://www.acs.org.au/__data/assets/pdf_file/0018/7641/ANZSCO-Descriptions-2015.pdf 

so that you will get an idea how to match your roles specific to the items mentioned in the sw engineer category. 

feel free to add your thoughts


----------



## subbareddy545 (Aug 31, 2016)

ksrikanthh said:


> hi subbareddy, what is your overall experience and how many points did you claim for your skilled experience ? please advise.


Hi,

Below is my points distribution.

Age: 33 -- 25 points
IELTS: 7+ in all -- 10 points
Education: 15 points
Experience: 7.1 yrs(As per ACS. But, overall was 9.1 yrs): 10 points

Total: 60 points

Submitted EOI for 189 and 190(NSW) on 5th Jul'16.

Thanks


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

subbareddy545 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Below is my points distribution.
> 
> ...


oh ok , please do let us know once you receive an invite from NSW. i think you will receive it soon !


----------



## subbareddy545 (Aug 31, 2016)

ksrikanthh said:


> oh ok , please do let us know once you receive an invite from NSW. i think you will receive it soon !


Sure. Thanks for the quick response.


----------



## ricky7 (Aug 21, 2016)

hey guys just wann know that nsw has ceiling values for each occupation or not ? will be greatfull if i get information , thank you


----------



## FFacs (Jul 6, 2016)

ricky7 said:


> hey guys just wann know that nsw has ceiling values for each occupation or not ? will be greatfull if i get information , thank you


No, I don't think they do. But as I understand they invite based on their assessed skills shortage in any one skill.


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

ricky7 said:


> hey guys just wann know that nsw has ceiling values for each occupation or not ? will be greatfull if i get information , thank you


NO.


----------



## xihong1031 (Aug 1, 2016)

attahmad said:


> Any Chemical Engr recently got invitation from NSW? I am awaiting since September 2015 but no invitation yet...




Hi ,attahmad, I'm the same occupation as you, chemical engineer, have you got any news from NSW? Hope to hear from you.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anurag.vashist (Mar 28, 2016)

subbareddy545 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Below is my points distribution.
> 
> ...


@subbareddy545 your profile is exactly as mine. Only difference is DOE . Mine is 4th June. Even exp is exactly matching . Which code?

Mine is 261312

Sent from my HTC Desire 820 dual sim using Tapatalk


----------



## daussie (Jun 16, 2016)

subbareddy545 said:


> ksrikanthh said:
> 
> 
> > oh ok , please do let us know once you receive an invite from NSW. i think you will receive it soon !
> ...


How come you were not invited last round? You have selected state preference as NSW or Any?


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

daussie said:


> How come you were not invited last round? You have selected state preference as NSW or Any?




What rounds are we in about?)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## daussie (Jun 16, 2016)

andreyx108b said:


> daussie said:
> 
> 
> > How come you were not invited last round? You have selected state preference as NSW or Any?
> ...


Means what?


----------



## subbareddy545 (Aug 31, 2016)

anurag.vashist said:


> @subbareddy545 your profile is exactly as mine. Only difference is DOE . Mine is 4th June. Even exp is exactly matching . Which code?
> 
> Mine is 261312
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire 820 dual sim using Tapatalk


Yes  Mine is 261313.


----------



## subbareddy545 (Aug 31, 2016)

daussie said:


> How come you were not invited last round? You have selected state preference as NSW or Any?


Did anyone got NSW invitation for 60 points(without SS +5 points). I have submitted for EOI on 5th of July.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

daussie said:


> Means what?




There are no rounds for nsw. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## daussie (Jun 16, 2016)

subbareddy545 said:


> daussie said:
> 
> 
> > How come you were not invited last round? You have selected state preference as NSW or Any?
> ...


There were guys who claimed got invited. I submitted on 17-May ... no invite so far.


----------



## daussie (Jun 16, 2016)

andreyx108b said:


> daussie said:
> 
> 
> > Means what?
> ...


Whatever you say they invite batchwise not everyday. They do have rounds though dates not published like 189. We waiting for next NSW round now.


----------



## subbareddy545 (Aug 31, 2016)

daussie said:


> There were guys who claimed got invited. I submitted on 17-May ... no invite so far.


I don't see anyone who got NSW invitation for 60 points as per IMMI tracker for 261313 after April. However, there are 2-3 people who got invitation for 261312. But their IELTS score is 7.5.


----------



## subbareddy545 (Aug 31, 2016)

andreyx108b said:


> There are no rounds for nsw.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No rounds? I believe that NSW rounds will not be declared officially. But, it will send invites on Friday of the same week when 189 is conducted. We have 189 on 28th. So NSW will send invites next Friday.

Please let me know if i'm wrong.


----------



## daussie (Jun 16, 2016)

Any idea they rank also by IELTS in between scores like 7.5?


----------



## subbareddy545 (Aug 31, 2016)

daussie said:


> Any idea they rank also by IELTS in between scores like 7.5?


Yes. Will send invitations based on points followed by IELTS score and then experience etc...


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

daussie said:


> Whatever you say they invite batchwise not everyday. They do have rounds though dates not published like 189. We waiting for next NSW round now.




In a single week NSW can invite few in Monday, few on Wednesday and a couple in Thursday. There is no pattern and rounds really. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## daussie (Jun 16, 2016)

andreyx108b said:


> daussie said:
> 
> 
> > Whatever you say they invite batchwise not everyday. They do have rounds though dates not published like 189. We waiting for next NSW round now.
> ...


When it happened like that? Three times per week? We noticed only 2-3 times per month so far.


----------



## daussie (Jun 16, 2016)

NSW only invite Developer Programmers for this year so-far? Any 261313 got invited?


----------



## curidpostn (Sep 25, 2016)

subbareddy545 said:


> Yes. Will send invitations based on points followed by IELTS score and then experience etc...


When the ranking is based on IELTS, will they consider the overall band (average or four modules) or will they use any other method for section based ranking?


----------



## daussie (Jun 16, 2016)

I suspect their criteria goes by English language component wise.....

We usually don't enter overall in skillselect.


----------



## curidpostn (Sep 25, 2016)

daussie said:


> I suspect their criteria goes by English language component wise.....
> 
> We usually don't enter overall in skillselect.


Thanks. Just curious.. if they don't invite people with 60 points for those professions, who else can they invite? I believe anyone with 65 (without state nomination) gets a direct invite. 60 would be the top most score that they could get to invite right..


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

hi folks, 

i started preparing the list of pending invitations for NSW 190 2613xx category. i started with 261313 software engineer category (60+5) pointers referring the pending cases from immitracker link

https://myimmitracker.com/en/au/trackers/expression-of-interest-sc190

I am also adding users who provide their eoi updates in this forum whose details are not available in immitracker. feel free to provide an update if you notice your details and if you are waiting or if you have received an invitation by looking at the below mentioned link.it would be helpful to track the pending/completed invitations. thank you. 

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1Cj-6M0qGanb_jeXau93M3scLl16yD3oo0grSAIjKUlA/edit?usp=sharing


----------



## daussie (Jun 16, 2016)

curidpostn said:


> Thanks. Just curious.. if they don't invite people with 60 points for those professions, who else can they invite? I believe anyone with 65 (without state nomination) gets a direct invite. 60 would be the top most score that they could get to invite right..


Ofcourse they have started inviting 60 pointers for 2613. We are bit confused on based on what the criteria they rank 60 pointers. Even though they have listed occupation > points > english> experience > DOE as the priority; based on information we notice here from those who claim got invited, it seems confusing ....


----------



## aa1986 (Sep 21, 2016)

Hey folks...any latest NSW-190 invite for 233512....appreciate your help!!

Regards


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

daussie said:


> When it happened like that? Three times per week? We noticed only 2-3 times per month so far.




It happened a few times in the past. If you go through tracker there are plenty of cases.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NaveenDabas (Sep 13, 2016)

ksrikanthh said:


> hi folks,
> 
> i started preparing the list of pending invitations for NSW 190 2613xx category. i started with 261313 software engineer category (60+5) pointers referring the pending cases from immitracker link
> 
> ...


Hey ksrikanthh , You can add my details also. English Score 7 , Experience 2 Years ( Onshore) 5 points .


----------



## JaslynJ (Aug 23, 2016)

daussie said:


> Ofcourse they have started inviting 60 pointers for 2613. We are bit confused on based on what the criteria they rank 60 pointers. Even though they have listed occupation > points > english> experience > DOE as the priority; based on information we notice here from those who claim got invited, it seems confusing ....


EOI for 190 lodged in May with 65 points (with SS), no invites under Developer Programmer.


----------



## daussie (Jun 16, 2016)

JaslynJ said:


> daussie said:
> 
> 
> > Ofcourse they have started inviting 60 pointers for 2613. We are bit confused on based on what the criteria they rank 60 pointers. Even though they have listed occupation > points > english> experience > DOE as the priority; based on information we notice here from those who claim got invited, it seems confusing ....
> ...


One developer programmer with 60 EOI 12 May claimed got invited
Another one EOI Sep also claimed got invited

Mine 261313 17-May no invite also. When is your EOI date? Have got 10 for English?


----------



## JaslynJ (Aug 23, 2016)

daussie said:


> One developer programmer with 60 EOI 12 May claimed got invited
> Another one EOI Sep also claimed got invited
> 
> Mine 261313 17-May no invite also. When is your EOI date? Have got 10 for English?


You can see my signature.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

I am hoping NSW will start inviting this week. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

NaveenDabas said:


> Hey ksrikanthh , You can add my details also. English Score 7 , Experience 2 Years ( Onshore) 5 points .


thank u Naveen. done


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

JaslynJ said:


> EOI for 190 lodged in May with 65 points (with SS), no invites under Developer Programmer.


hi JaslynJ, what is your 

1. IELTS score ?
2. total number of skilled experience given by acs ?
3. when is your eoi submission date in may ?

please advise. I am tracking the invites here and it would be helpful if you can provide them. thank you. 

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1Cj-6M0qGanb_jeXau93M3scLl16yD3oo0grSAIjKUlA/edit#gid=0


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

daussie said:


> One developer programmer with 60 EOI 12 May claimed got invited
> Another one EOI Sep also claimed got invited
> 
> Mine 261313 17-May no invite also. When is your EOI date? Have got 10 for English?


hi daussie, i have added your details for tracking 

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1Cj-6M0qGanb_jeXau93M3scLl16yD3oo0grSAIjKUlA/edit#gid=0

can you please let me know your IELTS score and total number of years of skilled experience ?


----------



## daussie (Jun 16, 2016)

ksrikanthh said:


> daussie said:
> 
> 
> > One developer programmer with 60 EOI 12 May claimed got invited
> ...


Tnx

Total years of ACS experience : 4 Y 8M
Total experience: 7Y 6M

IELTS: 7.5 overall


----------



## JaslynJ (Aug 23, 2016)

ksrikanthh said:


> hi JaslynJ, what is your
> 
> 1. IELTS score ?
> 2. total number of skilled experience given by acs ?
> ...


1) 8 Overall, but 7 the lowest component. 
2) 1 year onshore 
3) 15th


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

JaslynJ said:


> 1) 8 Overall, but 7 the lowest component.
> 2) 1 year onshore
> 3) 15th


thank you buddy. 

updated your details for tracking here : 

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1Cj-6M0qGanb_jeXau93M3scLl16yD3oo0grSAIjKUlA/edit#gid=0


----------



## JP Mosa (Mar 14, 2013)

daussie said:


> Whatever you say they invite batchwise not everyday. They do have rounds though dates not published like 189. We waiting for next NSW round now.


They (not only NSW But any other SN) do not have rounds.......they carefully go through each and every EOI and select the one required and send invitation to apply for nomination.


----------



## FFacs (Jul 6, 2016)

JP Mosa said:


> They (not only NSW But any other SN) do not have rounds.......they carefully go through each and every EOI and select the one required and send invitation to apply for nomination.


I don't think NSW works quite that way. Victoria, for instance, will process your application. You get a yes/no answer. NSW seem to skim from a pool. Once in a while they assess which skills they want to invite, then skim the top candidates for that skill. This means people are in the pool until their EOI expires. Which is why I find it worrying when people ask"when can I expect to be invited for NSW?" because that invite may NEVER come.


----------



## JP Mosa (Mar 14, 2013)

FFacs said:


> I don't think NSW works quite that way. Victoria, for instance, will process your application. You get a yes/no answer. NSW seem to skim from a pool. Once in a while they assess which skills they want to invite, then skim the top candidates for that skill. This means people are in the pool until their EOI expires. Which is why I find it worrying when people ask"when can I expect to be invited for NSW?" because that invite may NEVER come.


Each state have its own style and criteria of dealing with SN.Victoria will let you know within certain period of time whether you are through or not unlike NT ,NSW,ACT. 


I don't think skimming will get NSW a better result of selecting better candidates, they do check prior to inviting to apply which takes long long time.Besides, NSW will so far ever let their way of process to anyone.

Patience pays.


----------



## kamy58 (Jun 6, 2015)

JP Mosa said:


> Each state have its own style and criteria of dealing with SN.Victoria will let you know within certain period of time whether you are through or not unlike NT ,NSW,ACT.
> 
> 
> I don't think skimming will get NSW a better result of selecting better candidates, they do check prior to inviting to apply which takes long long time.Besides, NSW will so far ever let their way of process to anyone.
> ...


They don't go through much details at this level, it pretty straightforward and clearly mentioned on their website. NSW take high ranking people from EOI pool based on what occupation they want to invite. Actually, there isn't enough information in EOI to go through detailed analysis at all.


----------



## Toshee (Aug 24, 2015)

What are my chances for NSW invite with 60+5, when should I expect based on current trend?
I have received Vic acknowledge mail.


----------



## bonkers911 (Aug 29, 2016)

Toshee said:


> What are my chances for NSW invite with 60+5, when should I expect based on current trend?
> I have received Vic acknowledge mail.


When did you get the acknowledgement email from Victoria?


----------



## ricky7 (Aug 21, 2016)

Hygienist2016 said:


> Hi all
> I submitted my EOI for NSW visa sc190 on May 11th I have 55 points without state sponsership What are my chances for getting invited?! Does anyone know what is the score for dental hygienists who have already been invited?! Age: 31 (30 points) Education: MSc (15 points) Experience: 2 years (0 points) "vet-assess deducted 5 years prior to the MSc degree" Language: 7.5 Ielts (10 points) State sponsorship: 5 points


 hello there , i am just wondering have you got invited by nsw for nomination, we have similar occupation and score, you are dental hygienist , i am dental technician . 
thank you


----------



## JP Mosa (Mar 14, 2013)

kamy58 said:


> They don't go through much details at this level, it pretty straightforward and clearly mentioned on their website. NSW take high ranking people from EOI pool based on what occupation they want to invite. Actually, there isn't enough information in EOI to go through detailed analysis at all.


Straight forward.....I have no idea because I do not work in NSW pool Process....

But, what I know is its not our schooldays high rank medals........They not only go through the criteria......FYI....age and experience definitely and surely matters in state nominations.


----------



## FFacs (Jul 6, 2016)

JP Mosa said:


> Straight forward.....I have no idea because I do not work in NSW pool Process....
> 
> But, what I know is its not our schooldays high rank medals........They not only go through the criteria......FYI....age and experience definitely and surely matters in state nominations.


The only thing they can glean from the EOI that they can't from points is details of employers. I guess they could filter by the items they specify then review a shortlist. Well never know, it's a black box.


----------



## JP Mosa (Mar 14, 2013)

FFacs said:


> The only thing they can glean from the EOI that they can't from points is details of employers. I guess they could filter by the items they specify then review a shortlist. Well never know, it's a black box.


Yes....Exactly


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Having another spreadsheet will create a mess, it has been numerous times in the past. 

Just add your details in the larger pool tracker it will help first of all you to predict. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Toshee said:


> What are my chances for NSW invite with 60+5, when should I expect based on current trend?
> I have received Vic acknowledge mail.




What anzsco?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## commie_rick (Dec 15, 2012)

JaslynJ said:


> EOI for 190 lodged in May with 65 points (with SS), no invites under Developer Programmer.


good news that you have gotten invitation for family sponsor !


----------



## commie_rick (Dec 15, 2012)

aurora.a said:


> If you are waiting for nsw approval for nomination and will soon lose points for age, you can email them and they will speed up approval.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


im nominating for auditor occupation. based on what ive gathered, they ceiling was partially lifted in july/ august 2016, thus theres no invitation for that occupation. I believe they are choose high pointers till the lower ones ( those with earliest EOI dates)

im lodged my applications not very far from you and have same points as you. I know how you feel  hang in there !


----------



## commie_rick (Dec 15, 2012)

ricky7 said:


> hello all , does it has ceiling value as well on nsw ss for all occupation ? i am hoping nomiation this month because i guess my occupation is on rare .


ceiling value is for certain occupations only


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

commie_rick said:


> ceiling value is for certain occupations only




Occupational ceilings do not apply to SS. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

commie_rick said:


> good news that you have gotten invitation for family sponsor !




This can only be used SC489 , i mean family sponsor, not sc190.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wasi 1972 (Jun 19, 2016)

Dear seniors and members,
Does it hurt New South Wales state sponsorship prospect if an applicant has a relative (in laws) leaving in other state and no relative in NSW.
Thanks in advance


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Wasi 1972 said:


> Dear seniors and members,
> Does it hurt New South Wales state sponsorship prospect if an applicant has a relative (in laws) leaving in other state and no relative in NSW.
> Thanks in advance




No.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zooter80 (Jul 14, 2012)

Hi experts,

I have got assessment under 2 separate codes - ICT Managers and ICT Project Manager.

Does this mean I need to apply 2 EOIs for NSW? I'm already waiting for ICT Manager invite from SA and have applied for ICT Project Manager to Vic


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

zooter80 said:


> Hi experts,
> 
> I have got assessment under 2 separate codes - ICT Managers and ICT Project Manager.
> 
> Does this mean I need to apply 2 EOIs for NSW? I'm already waiting for ICT Manager invite from SA and have applied for ICT Project Manager to Vic




Yes. You will need 2 eois, as a matter of fact 3. 2 for nsw and 1 for SA you already have


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ajithingmire (Mar 29, 2016)

I received NSW invitation to apply on 16 Sept & I submitted the forms on 20th Sept. Though their website says 12 weeks of SLA, I have seen people who got approval within week. Any such member here? Waiting kills, first ACS assessment, then 189 EOI, then 190 EOI & now waiting for approval from NSW


----------



## zooter80 (Jul 14, 2012)

andreyx108b said:


> Yes. You will need 2 eois, as a matter of fact 3. 2 for nsw and 1 for SA you already have
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you, yes i already have 2 - 1 for NSW and 1 for SA. Won't NSW be confused if I put in 2 EOIs?


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

ajithingmire said:


> I received NSW invitation to apply on 16 Sept & I submitted the forms on 20th Sept. Though their website says 12 weeks of SLA, I have seen people who got approval within week. Any such member here? Waiting kills, first ACS assessment, then 189 EOI, then 190 EOI & now waiting for approval from NSW




You rarely see anyone who waited more than 6-8 weeks. It will come! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

zooter80 said:


> Thank you, yes i already have 2 - 1 for NSW and 1 for SA. Won't NSW be confused if I put in 2 EOIs?




Nope, they should be good!)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ajithingmire (Mar 29, 2016)

andreyx108b said:


> You rarely see anyone who waited more than 6-8 weeks. It will come!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you, once they approve, will I get another invitation from skillselect? Sorry but I am confused


----------



## daussie (Jun 16, 2016)

ajithingmire said:


> andreyx108b said:
> 
> 
> > You rarely see anyone who waited more than 6-8 weeks. It will come!
> ...


Can share your English language score breakdown?


----------



## ajithingmire (Mar 29, 2016)

daussie said:


> can share your english language score breakdown?


05/05/2016-ielts(l-7.5,r-8.0,w-7.0,s-7.0)


----------



## zooter80 (Jul 14, 2012)

andreyx108b said:


> Nope, they should be good!)
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What about SA - they also have ICT Project Manager as possible option. So 1 more state nomination there too? I'm confused. That will cost another $200 + a possibility that the state may actually reject my application due to applying twice...


----------



## phsetaknev (Jul 15, 2016)

I have 70 points (Age - 30, Qual - 15, Exp - 5, Eng - 20) and fall under 261314 (Software Tester) so subclass 190. What is the timeline to get NSW nomination with these points? And we get extra 5 points only after we get nominated right? Not immediately after EOI right?


----------



## Naga1985 (Jun 12, 2016)

Yeyyyy finally I got the golden e-mail :blush: invite from NSW on Monday . Thank you guys for the support through out


----------



## FFacs (Jul 6, 2016)

Naga1985 said:


> Yeyyyy finally I got the golden e-mail :blush: invite from NSW on Monday . Thank you guys for the support through out


Great news for you. When did you hear?


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

Naga1985 said:


> Yeyyyy finally I got the golden e-mail :blush: invite from NSW on Monday . Thank you guys for the support through out


Is it grant? Post your timelines so all of us are on same page


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

aussiedream87 said:


> Is it grant? Post your timelines so all of us are on same page




Invite, most likely NSW approval. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Naga1985 (Jun 12, 2016)

FFacs said:


> Naga1985 said:
> 
> 
> > Yeyyyy finally I got the golden e-mail :blush: invite from NSW on Monday . Thank you guys for the support through out
> ...


Today morning US time, end of the day Australia time


----------



## Naga1985 (Jun 12, 2016)

andreyx108b said:


> aussiedream87 said:
> 
> 
> > Is it grant? Post your timelines so all of us are on same page
> ...


It is just a invite email ... I got the news from my agent . She said we have 2 weeks to respond. We will wait for the 189 invite to complete to respond


----------



## Naga1985 (Jun 12, 2016)

Naga1985 said:


> andreyx108b said:
> 
> 
> > aussiedream87 said:
> ...


Surprisingly there is no update on my skill select page even under correspondence section. I need to respond to the email and pay $300 fee to confirm it. I hope atleast then there will be a update


----------



## vsb546 (Apr 16, 2016)

aussiedream87 said:


> Is it grant? Post your timelines so all of us are on same page


Hi I just seen your signature points break down you have 5 points for experience and Victoria state sponsorship required minimum of 5 years of experience for ICT BA if you have overseas experience more than or equal to 5 years you should have to claim 10 points for experience. I didn't understand clearly how you done this, if you dont mind could you please elaborate on it. Because it may helpful to some one like me.Thanks


----------



## andyyangjian (May 1, 2015)

Naga1985 said:


> Surprisingly there is no update on my skill select page even under correspondence section. I need to respond to the email and pay $300 fee to confirm it. I hope atleast then there will be a update


there will not be any updates on skillselect until NSW approves your application and grant you the state nomination to apply 190 visa


----------



## andyyangjian (May 1, 2015)

ajithingmire said:


> I received NSW invitation to apply on 16 Sept & I submitted the forms on 20th Sept. Though their website says 12 weeks of SLA, I have seen people who got approval within week. Any such member here? Waiting kills, first ACS assessment, then 189 EOI, then 190 EOI & now waiting for approval from NSW


I am on the same boat, got the email and submitted application on 16/9. 
I have been waiting for 10 days and hope to reveive nomination this week


----------



## AJFren (Aug 6, 2016)

Can you update mine also.

============
Software Engineer (261313)
ACS Positive :27/07/2016
PTE :22-June-2016 (70+ each)
Points (261313): 30age+15edu+5exp+10English= 60 points
Applied for 189 : 2-Aug-2016 (60 Points)
Applied for NSW EOI : 9-Aug-2016(60+5 Points)

Invite for 189: ?? 
Invite for NSW 190: ??


----------



## FFacs (Jul 6, 2016)

Naga1985 said:


> It is just a invite email ... I got the news from my agent . She said we have 2 weeks to respond. We will wait for the 189 invite to complete to respond


What do you mean "wait for the 189 invite to complete"? You're 263111, right? They are still inviting 65+, you're on 60 points for 189.


----------



## Naga1985 (Jun 12, 2016)

FFacs said:


> What do you mean "wait for the 189 invite to complete"? You're 263111, right? They are still inviting 65+, you're on 60 points for 189.


Do you suggest me to go for 190? My agent mentioned that I have 14 days time before the invite expires.


----------



## FFacs (Jul 6, 2016)

Naga1985 said:


> Do you suggest me to go for 190? My agent mentioned that I have 14 days time before the invite expires.


I have no idea what you should go for. That is your choice, and your agent should be able to advise you on your options. I would just like to understand what you meant. Could you explain?


----------



## ajithingmire (Mar 29, 2016)

FFacs said:


> I have no idea what you should go for. That is your choice, and your agent should be able to advise you on your options. I would just like to understand what you meant. Could you explain?


He means it's better to go for 189 than 190 as you have option to work anywhere. This invitation link is active for 14 days & his agent might be waiting for tomorrow's invitation round, if he gets invitation he will go with 189 else he can opt for 190. That's what I understood


----------



## Naga1985 (Jun 12, 2016)

Yes, I was feeling like 189 is the better option than 190. But if I don't get 189, I don't want to take the risk and lose 190.


----------



## ikhans12 (Aug 24, 2016)

ksrikanthh said:


> hi ikhans , what is your points split up and when did you submit ur eoi?
> 
> You need to select NSW and not any to increase the chances of an invite from nsw


Thanks for a reply buddy
my points are as under
Age: 30
Exp: 15
Education: 15
Language: 0

Total: 60

I have submitted my eoi on previous week.


----------



## mogrew0003 (Sep 24, 2016)

Hello guys 
I have 60 points right now 
25 age( will be updated to 30 next week-Birthday )
20-English
15-Degree

EOI date is 26-September-2016 for NSW
60+5 right now. Will increase to 65+5 next week

My question is whether NSW is inviting Engineering technologist or not? :attention:


----------



## famy (May 16, 2016)

When we receive invitation email from NSW, EOI gets frozen or we can still use same EOI for 189 visa invitation? , I have received email from NSW for invitation and applied for nomination a week ago. I would like to consider same EOI in next 189 round, my EOI would be considered for 189?


----------



## Aus1984 (Sep 27, 2016)

*NSW 190Invitation*



andyyangjian said:


> I am on the same boat, got the email and submitted application on 16/9.
> I have been waiting for 10 days and hope to reveive nomination this week


Hi folks,

Any Structural Engineer (233214) here applied for NSW and recieved invitation . I submitted my EOI on 31st Aug 2016 with 55+5 points.

Thanks


----------



## Lady$Bird (Sep 25, 2015)

Hi All,
I have submitted my EOI for NSW on 18-Aug-16, through an agent. he has mentioned that he has created a new skillselect account for my 190 application and submitted the EOI. Is that all we need to do ? Anything else, (like in case of victoria, registering in LivInVictoria website) need to be done for submitting EOI ? I have not received any communication from NSW till now and I can see that people with the same points breakdown, who submitted after me have received a response from them. Now, I am just worried if my agent actually submitted the application. How can I verify the same ? If we dont get any response from NSW in long time, does it mean a rejection ? I am confused.


----------



## USI (Jan 18, 2016)

Lady$Bird said:


> Hi All,
> I have submitted my EOI for NSW on 18-Aug-16, through an agent. he has mentioned that he has created a new skillselect account for my 190 application and submitted the EOI. Is that all we need to do ? Anything else, (like in case of victoria, registering in LivInVictoria website) need to be done for submitting EOI ? I have not received any communication from NSW till now and I can see that people with the same points breakdown, who submitted after me have received a response from them. Now, I am just worried if my agent actually submitted the application. How can I verify the same ? If we dont get any response from NSW in long time, does it mean a rejection ? I am confused.


NSW will not reject before nomination at least. You will need to be patient until you get your turn. There are people waiting since April with 60 points. So the queue is long as I understand. They also have some parameters to send invites to the same pointers. like English - experience etc


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

Lady$Bird said:


> Hi All,
> I have submitted my EOI for NSW on 18-Aug-16, through an agent. he has mentioned that he has created a new skillselect account for my 190 application and submitted the EOI. Is that all we need to do ? Anything else, (like in case of victoria, registering in LivInVictoria website) need to be done for submitting EOI ? I have not received any communication from NSW till now and I can see that people with the same points breakdown, who submitted after me have received a response from them. Now, I am just worried if my agent actually submitted the application. How can I verify the same ? If we dont get any response from NSW in long time, does it mean a rejection ? I am confused.


For NSW you just apply thru skillselect and wait for nomination. You can verify the account status by logging in your skillselect. The EOI status should be submitted status which can be seen on the top right side of your screen once you login. Ask your agent for user id and password if you dont have them handy.

There is no such thing as rejection when you apply for NSW. Its either get nominated or just let your case in the system and do nothing until your turn comes.


----------



## engrabbas (Sep 27, 2016)

*190 NSW for 233513 - Production Or Plant Engineer*

Anyone seeking nomination for ANZSCO: 233513 - Production OR Plant Engineer. 

Points Breakdown:
----------------------
Age - *25 Points*
Education- *15 Points*
Experience - *15 Points*
IELTS -* 0 Point*
State Nomination: *5 Points*
Total: 55+5 = *60 Points*
Visa Subclass: *190*

Timeline:
-----------
IELTS: *12/12/2015* (L: 6.0, R: 8.0, W: 6.0, S: 6.5, Overall: 6.5) 
EA Assessment: *13/05/2016* (ANZSCO: 233513)
EOI Submission (NSW): *14/06/2016*
NSW Nomination: *xx/xx/xxxx*
NSW Invitation: *xx/xx/xxxx*


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

famy said:


> When we receive invitation email from NSW, EOI gets frozen or we can still use same EOI for 189 visa invitation? , I have received email from NSW for invitation and applied for nomination a week ago. I would like to consider same EOI in next 189 round, my EOI would be considered for 189?




It only gets locked once ITA is issued. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

AJFren said:


> Can you update mine also.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I think all 261313 with 60+5 will have ITAs within the same time period, i.e December - March. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

andreyx108b said:


> I think all 261313 with 60+5 will have ITAs within the same time period, i.e December - March.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


are you saying that NSW 190 usually sends invitations for 261313 during dec-march time period ? please advise.


----------



## daussie (Jun 16, 2016)

andreyx108b said:


> AJFren said:
> 
> 
> > Can you update mine also.
> ...


They have already started to invite 261312 and 261311 60 pointers. So why delay 261313 to December?


----------



## Brian_Tourbillon (Aug 1, 2016)

Hi bro,
im structural engineer here. EOI sumited on 12 Aug, 55+5 point (0 english point). no invi so far. i have seen one civil engineer with 55+5 recently received invi after 3 months applying. 




Aus1984 said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> Any Structural Engineer (233214) here applied for NSW and recieved invitation . I submitted my EOI on 31st Aug 2016 with 55+5 points.
> 
> Thanks


----------



## Brian_Tourbillon (Aug 1, 2016)

and im not sure whether they treat 233214 differently or they treat all occupation in group 2332 (incl 233211->233215) with the same.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

ksrikanthh said:


> are you saying that NSW 190 usually sends invitations for 261313 during dec-march time period ? please advise.




The invited a lot at this period last year with similar anzsco & points. . 

The pattern is similar a lot.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andyyangjian (May 1, 2015)

mogrew0003 said:


> Hello guys
> I have 60 points right now
> 25 age( will be updated to 30 next week-Birthday )
> 20-English
> ...


regarding your case, you will be invited for 189 visa next month (probably 12/OCT)


----------



## andyyangjian (May 1, 2015)

Aus1984 said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> Any Structural Engineer (233214) here applied for NSW and recieved invitation . I submitted my EOI on 31st Aug 2016 with 55+5 points.
> 
> Thanks


you have a good chance to be invited, but I think you may need to wait for a couple of months, I am 233211 and waited for almost 20 weeks to be invited


----------



## ajji311231 (Sep 22, 2016)

*can i apply for subclass 190 visa while i am studying in NSW*

I am planning to do MS from NSW.
But i want to apply for PR also. as i calculated by a MARA agent i am getting 60 Points as i have 3 year work experience.
no my query is that suppose i apply for PR(190 subclass) now and while my PR is uder process can i get student visa also?
and while i am studying in NSW will i be able to apply and get invitation from victoria under 190 visa.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## USI (Jan 18, 2016)

ajji311231 said:


> I am planning to do MS from NSW.
> But i want to apply for PR also. as i calculated by a MARA agent i am getting 60 Points as i have 3 year work experience.
> no my query is that suppose i apply for PR(190 subclass) now and while my PR is uder process can i get student visa also?
> and while i am studying in NSW will i be able to apply and get invitation from victoria under 190 visa.
> Thanks in advance.


Don't be fooled by those agents, if you have 3 years no guarantee that three years will be counted. Minimum of 2 years will be deducted to equate you to certain Anzsco codes. 

Coming to your education, go for PR and if I am not wrong academic fees will be much lesser compared for PR holders. Do your bit of research and for Australia you really don't need an agent. All you need to do is to do your bit of research and follow blogs like this and take advise from seniors and fellow applicants. Hope this helps!


----------



## daussie (Jun 16, 2016)

Those who got invited in 16th Sep got nominations by now?


----------



## uday63 (Sep 22, 2016)

Guys,
Would you think there will be NSW invitations this Friday?


Sent from my GT-I9082 using Tapatalk


----------



## emboon (Feb 2, 2016)

uday63 said:


> Guys,
> Would you think there will be NSW invitations this Friday?
> 
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9082 using Tapatalk


It looks like you'll be getting the invite next round for 189. I'd withdraw my 190 if I were you as 189 is cheaper.


----------



## Aus1984 (Sep 27, 2016)

andyyangjian said:


> you have a good chance to be invited, but I think you may need to wait for a couple of months, I am 233211 and waited for almost 20 weeks to be invited



Efficiency can be measured in different ways. Everyone has its own criteria for measuring efficiency. Therefore privatization of certain things are only beneficial in short term which can be afford by Government or other social bodies.
Thank you for the reply, actually i am turning 32 on 25th Dec 2016, I am wondering if it will reduce 5 points or the ceiling will apply when you turned 33 as points will go down when someone touches 33. 

One more query regarding Sub 489, as of now my agent submitted for 190 only, he is advising that 489 won’t be good choice. what’s your opinion if I applied for 489 what is the path way for getting PR than.


----------



## Aus1984 (Sep 27, 2016)

Thank you for the reply, actually i am turning 32 on 25th Dec 2016, I am wondering if it will reduce 5 points or the ceiling will apply when you turned 33 as points will go down when someone touches 33. 

One more query regarding Sub 489, as of now my agent submitted for 190 only, he is advising that 489 won’t be good choice. what’s your opinion if I applied for 489 what is the path way for getting PR than.


----------



## aditya_barca (May 15, 2016)

USI said:


> Don't be fooled by those agents, if you have 3 years no guarantee that three years will be counted. Minimum of 2 years will be deducted to equate you to certain Anzsco codes.
> 
> Coming to your education, go for PR and if I am not wrong academic fees will be much lesser compared for PR holders. Do your bit of research and for Australia you really don't need an agent. All you need to do is to do your bit of research and follow blogs like this and take advise from seniors and fellow applicants. Hope this helps!


USI is spot on here. ACS will deduct at least 2 years from your experience if your experience and degree are in same field. If your degree and exp are in same feild then apply for PR. Tution fees will be very less if you apply to University as a PR holder as u will be considered domestic applicant.

Sent from my XT1068 using Tapatalk


----------



## uday63 (Sep 22, 2016)

emboon said:


> It looks like you'll be getting the invite next round for 189. I'd withdraw my 190 if I were you as 189 is cheaper.


Yes mate! But as you can see that recent draw has not been fruitful even to 65 pointers.It cleared only 8 days(as per immitracker) of 65 pointers and has become extremely unpredictable. 

Sent from my GT-I9082 using Tapatalk


----------



## ajji311231 (Sep 22, 2016)

*thanks for prompt reply*



USI said:


> Don't be fooled by those agents, if you have 3 years no guarantee that three years will be counted. Minimum of 2 years will be deducted to equate you to certain Anzsco codes.
> 
> Coming to your education, go for PR and if I am not wrong academic fees will be much lesser compared for PR holders. Do your bit of research and for Australia you really don't need an agent. All you need to do is to do your bit of research and follow blogs like this and take advise from seniors and fellow applicants. Hope this helps!


1.I heard that if you process your application through MARA agent then there are less chances of verification to your employer for roles/responsibilities(any how after deduction by ACS i wont be able to claim any points). I dont want my HR to know about my plans.
2.My first question still remains that can i apply for PR while i already hold student visa and i am present in NSW/Victoria(as per my research i can only apply to the state in which i am studying).


----------



## palz (Sep 2, 2016)

When is the last time NSW sent invites? I do not see any invites after April from NSW for ICT Business Analyst - 261111


----------



## emboon (Feb 2, 2016)

how long is ielts valid if its specifically going to be used for 189/190? is it 3years?


----------



## Aus1984 (Sep 27, 2016)

emboon said:


> how long is ielts valid if its specifically going to be used for 189/190? is it 3years?


Yes it 3 Years


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

palz said:


> When is the last time NSW sent invites? I do not see any invites after April from NSW for ICT Business Analyst - 261111


There were invites sent.. What are the points you looking at?


----------



## Tanzeel (Mar 2, 2015)

How long is ACS approval valid for??? 2 years or 3 Years??


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

Tanzeel said:


> How long is ACS approval valid for??? 2 years or 3 Years??


2 years.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

palz said:


> When is the last time NSW sent invites? I do not see any invites after April from NSW for ICT Business Analyst - 261111




Check the tracker. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brane (Feb 26, 2016)

Dear Experts,
If I submit an Eoi today with 60+5 points for nsw ss in 261312 code, what is the expected duration for getting an invite?

Any guesses

Regards,
Brane


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

Brane said:


> Dear Experts,
> If I submit an Eoi today with 60+5 points for nsw ss in 261312 code, what is the expected duration for getting an invite?
> 
> Any guesses
> ...


Hi brane, what is your points split up? please advise.


----------



## mochiko (Sep 29, 2016)

*NSW visa 190*

Hello,

Following are my details: IE_233511

Age: 25
IELTS: 0 (L:7.5, R:6.0, W:6.0, S:6.5 (OVERALL:6.5)
Employment: 15
Qualifications: 15
Nomination: 5
Tota: 55 +5 = 60 points

Positive Assessment: May 30, 2016
EOI Submitted: June 19, 2016
NSW Invitation: ???
Visa Lodgment: ???


----------



## ricky7 (Aug 21, 2016)

guys any chances of invitation today from nsw ?????


----------



## daussie (Jun 16, 2016)

ricky7 said:


> guys any chances of invitation today from nsw ?????


By right supposed to send if last months pattern continues. But not sure just send only a small bunch of invites for the sake of sending.


----------



## ricky7 (Aug 21, 2016)

daussie said:


> By right supposed to send if last months pattern continues. But not sure just send only a small bunch of invites for the sake of sending.


from this rate how they going to meet 4000 invitation ,its already three months gone ,just 105 no invited


----------



## SinSin (Feb 11, 2016)

Hey guys,

My major is Chemical Engineering – 233111, and I submitted an EOI on 20 Jan 2016 for SS-190 NSW with 30 age, 15 Master, 10 IELTS, and 5 SS (190). It’s been already more than 9 months but there was no invitation. I took a NAATI, and today I got my results which will give me another 5 points. Should I update my previous EOI? Or create a new one?
Any chance to get invitation with 60 points for 189, and 65 points for 190 for Chemical Engineering?
Thanks for your help


----------



## ajji311231 (Sep 22, 2016)

*I have 2 queries for expacts.
1.For NSW is it like more points you have more better chance or more quickly you can get invited.
If its true then those who have 55+5(SS) the should avoid applying to NSW.
2.Does Victoria dnt follow the same rule like NSW? I heard if you have 55+5=60 Points then victoria will invite you quickly than NSW. Is it true? *


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

ajji311231 said:


> *I have 2 queries for expacts.
> 1.For NSW is it like more points you have more better chance or more quickly you can get invited.
> If its true then those who have 55+5(SS) the should avoid applying to NSW.
> 2.Does Victoria dnt follow the same rule like NSW? I heard if you have 55+5=60 Points then victoria will invite you quickly than NSW. Is it true? *


1. More points sooner you get invite. Beat 189/190. For 55+5 it depends on which stream you are under. Clearly we have seen few of them getting ther nomination from nsw. Search for them in immitracker.

2. There are few conditions for VIC so u need to clear them to apply and then they do their checks with respect to skillselect scores you obtained, And see the demand for your job code in the state etc. So lot of ground work is done by them to clear ur case and invite u.


----------



## USI (Jan 18, 2016)

ajji311231 said:


> 1.I heard that if you process your application through MARA agent then there are less chances of verification to your employer for roles/responsibilities(any how after deduction by ACS i wont be able to claim any points). I dont want my HR to know about my plans.
> 2.My first question still remains that can i apply for PR while i already hold student visa and i am present in NSW/Victoria(as per my research i can only apply to the state in which i am studying).


Nothing of that sort. They will definitely do a background check if you claim points.
I don't know if they totally depend on the HR's response, but to me it'll be a highlevel verification.
2) I think you can apply, I think.. Coz we have so many applying for PR after their course and when they are onshore. So, I am taking for granted that we can apply. However, please check with seniors in here. Thanks!


----------



## Brane (Feb 26, 2016)

ksrikanthh said:


> Hi brane, what is your points split up? please advise.



Hi ksrikanthh,


Age :- 30 (20 points)
IELTS :- 10 points ( L :- 8.5 R:- 8 W :- 7.5 S :- 7.0)
Education :- 15 points
Work ex :- 5 points

Total :- 60 points (189), 65 points (190 NSW SS)


Regards,
Brane


----------



## sudharshanam (Sep 27, 2016)

Hi ,

Is it possible to get 90 in PTE


----------



## deepak251513 (Mar 5, 2016)

sudharshanam said:


> Hi ,
> 
> Is it possible to get 90 in PTE


Yeah. Few candidates i have seen in this forum who have scored 90 in all sections of PTE. 

But i dont think that might be condition for u for PR. As max points....20 points can be earned @ 79+ score in all sections. 


Sent from my Samsung Galaxy Note-4 using Tapatalk


----------



## ajithingmire (Mar 29, 2016)

Received NSW approval & invitation from skillselect today, hurray! Thank you all


----------



## JP Mosa (Mar 14, 2013)

SinSin said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> My major is Chemical Engineering – 233111, and I submitted an EOI on 20 Jan 2016 for SS-190 NSW with 30 age, 15 Master, 10 IELTS, and 5 SS (190). It’s been already more than 9 months but there was no invitation. I took a NAATI, and today I got my results which will give me another 5 points. Should I update my previous EOI? Or create a new one?
> Any chance to get invitation with 60 points for 189, and 65 points for 190 for Chemical Engineering?
> Thanks for your help


You have good chance


----------



## ryan.rich (May 2, 2016)

sudharshanam said:


> Hi ,
> 
> Is it possible to get 90 in PTE


Yup, I scored 90 for all sections.

English is my native language though, so that may explain it, lol.


----------



## shizwan (Sep 28, 2016)

Hi Everyone,
I am new to this forum..found quite helpful. I have an issue to discuss, unable to find its answer from internet or immig stats.

Electrical Engineer - ANZSCO 233311
AGE: 30
ENGLISH Language: 0 (6.5, 6.5, 6.0, 6.0) General Ielts
WORK EXP: 10 (5 years)
EDUCATION: 15 (B.Sc Electrical Engineering 2011)

Currently I have 55 points. If I file case for 190 can I get Invitation from NSW to get 5 points additional?

I am in this trouble whether to start process or not. Can anyone help me in this problem?


----------



## sundeepadv (Sep 23, 2016)

shizwan said:


> Hi Everyone,
> I am new to this forum..found quite helpful. I have an issue to discuss, unable to find its answer from internet or immig stats.
> 
> Electrical Engineer - ANZSCO 233311
> ...




You will get 5 additional points for NSW state sponsorship.

Get invitation or not depends on the occupation quota and ranking in pool


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jatinders (Sep 25, 2015)

I have also received NSW approval email and & invitation from skillselect today.
Thank you God Almighty and thank you folks.


----------



## sundeepadv (Sep 23, 2016)

jatinders said:


> I have also received NSW approval email and & invitation from skillselect today.
> 
> Thank you God Almighty and thank you folks.




Can you please share the timelines and occupations


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sudharshanam (Sep 27, 2016)

i have attempted pte for 4 times. recently lost by 1 point. fedup and checking options to apply with out pte score. Any suggestions


----------



## uday63 (Sep 22, 2016)

sudharshanam said:


> i have attempted pte for 4 times. recently lost by 1 point. fedup and checking options to apply with out pte score. Any suggestions


You have CAE exam also.But PTE is touted as easiest of all.What is your recent score?

Sent from my GT-I9082 using Tapatalk


----------



## FFacs (Jul 6, 2016)

jatinders said:


> I have also received NSW approval email and & invitation from skillselect today.
> Thank you God Almighty and thank you folks.


There does seem to be a process developing of inviting and turning around those applications within two weeks, then next day inviting, and so on. Could be they are testing that out before industrialising and ramping up invites.


----------



## sudharshanam (Sep 27, 2016)

@uday63 my recent score is 
R-64
L-71
W-71
S-67


----------



## uday63 (Sep 22, 2016)

sudharshanam said:


> @uday63 my recent score is
> R-64
> L-71
> W-71
> S-67


Oops near miss!

Sent from my GT-I9082 using Tapatalk


----------



## shizwan (Sep 28, 2016)

*Sponsorship?*

Okay, Do you think I will receive sponsorship from NSW at 55 points against 233311? And if yes, how much time will it take to get sponsorship from NSW?




sundeepadv said:


> You will get 5 additional points for NSW state sponsorship.
> 
> Get invitation or not depends on the occupation quota and ranking in pool
> 
> ...


----------



## ajji311231 (Sep 22, 2016)

*Victoria or NSW??*



aussiedream87 said:


> 1. More points sooner you get invite. Beat 189/190. For 55+5 it depends on which stream you are under. Clearly we have seen few of them getting ther nomination from nsw. Search for them in immitracker.
> 
> 2. There are few conditions for VIC so u need to clear them to apply and then they do their checks with respect to skillselect scores you obtained, And see the demand for your job code in the state etc. So lot of ground work is done by them to clear ur case and invite u.


So if i have 55+5(ss points) and applyed for software engineer.
Which state will invite me first or say quickly from victoria and NSW?
Bz i have applied for MS in australia and my semester will start in June/july so before that i want my PR in hand.


----------



## FFacs (Jul 6, 2016)

shizwan said:


> Okay, Do you think I will receive sponsorship from NSW at 55 points against 233311? And if yes, how much time will it take to get sponsorship from NSW?


No one here can tell you that. Check the NSW site to see the categories they use for ranking: Skillset, points, English and experience. It's not clear how much discretion is used in the process nor how many they require of each skillset, nor even when they invite. Of all the selection procedures this one seems the most mysterious.


----------



## Jay1629 (Feb 21, 2016)

Hi Expats,

Do you come across any case... Where employment verification is done before getting invite?

Please let me know as my employer(HR) just called and told me that a verification call came from Authbridge regarding my employee verification who is going to do a personal verification.

Thanks,
Jay

Sent from my CP8676_I02 using Tapatalk


----------



## subbareddy545 (Aug 31, 2016)

ajithingmire said:


> Received NSW approval & invitation from skillselect today, hurray! Thank you all


Congrats bro!!... when did you apply NSW EOI? I have applied EOI on 5th of July and still waiting for invitation.


----------



## subbareddy545 (Aug 31, 2016)

Hi,

Can anyone please let me know the process of applying for NSW. Do we just have to apply EOI or do we have to perform any other steps apart from applying EOI?

Thanks


----------



## sundeepadv (Sep 23, 2016)

subbareddy545 said:


> Congrats bro!!... when did you apply NSW EOI? I have applied EOI on 5th of July and still waiting for invitation.


Please also share the occupation.. u got invite in stream 1 or 2


----------



## sundeepadv (Sep 23, 2016)

Jay1629 said:


> Hi Expats,
> 
> Do you come across any case... Where employment verification is done before getting invite?
> 
> ...


Did you applied for any SSS nomination??


----------



## Jay1629 (Feb 21, 2016)

Yes I have applied for NSW nomination on June 29th with 60+5 points. My Anzsco code is 261313

Sent from my CP8676_I02 using Tapatalk


----------



## subbareddy545 (Aug 31, 2016)

sundeepadv said:


> Please also share the occupation.. u got invite in stream 1 or 2


My code is 261313. I have applied EOI on 5th July...no invitation yet. Total points is 60 without SS.


----------



## Jay1629 (Feb 21, 2016)

sundeepadv said:


> Did you applied for any SSS nomination??


Yes I have applied for NSW nomination on June 29th with 60+5 points. My Anzsco code is 261313. But I am still waiting for invite.

I was thinking that employment verification will be done after paying visa fees and CO assigned to my case.

Don't know how did I get verification before getting an invite! 

Sent from my CP8676_I02 using Tapatalk


----------



## subbareddy545 (Aug 31, 2016)

sundeepadv said:


> Did you applied for any SSS nomination??


Hi,

Am confused here...do we have to perform any other steps apart from applying EOI for NSW. I dont understand about SSS nomination. Please advise.


----------



## sundeepadv (Sep 23, 2016)

subbareddy545 said:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> 
> Am confused here...do we have to perform any other steps apart from applying EOI for NSW. I dont understand about SSS nomination. Please advise.




NSW state may be verified your employment.

No you don't have to do any thing after submitting EOI just wait for invitation. Good luck!!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jay1629 (Feb 21, 2016)

sundeepadv said:


> NSW state may be verified your employment.
> 
> No you don't have to do any thing after submitting EOI just wait for invitation. Good luck!!!
> 
> ...


Does this happend to anyone before? I didn't come across anyone! Confused 

Sent from my CP8676_I02 using Tapatalk


----------



## sundeepadv (Sep 23, 2016)

No idea!! Any one who applied for NSW you can ask from them


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kasun.Tharaka (Sep 29, 2016)

subbareddy545 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Am confused here...do we have to perform any other steps apart from applying EOI for NSW. I dont understand about SSS nomination. Please advise.


Yes me too.. plz advice someone...


----------



## Kasun.Tharaka (Sep 29, 2016)

Is this gonna happen today?or tomorrow?


----------



## FFacs (Jul 6, 2016)

Kasun.Tharaka said:


> Is this gonna happen today?or tomorrow?


No-one knows..... how exciting, eh?

Here's my theory. I think they needed to automate things, but realise they are going to end up with a similar bunch of candidates to 189 DIBP unless they are careful, with the outcome that they end up empty handed. So they hold their selection ASAP after the 189, otherwise a bunch of people will have filled out an EOI in the meantime. They offset their selection point to just after 189, with a day or so in between to allow people to accept the 189 invite, etc. 

They can then use the DIBP score alongside the English score and points for experience with some confidence that they won't be invited for 189 while the candidate is thinking about it. To make sure they are putting the right skills forward they aims to close invitations from the last cycle and put ones that cannot back into the invites available. So on the Thursday they send out the acceptance and get the EOI invites done.

This is all just guesswork, but it's kind of how I;d implement it.


----------



## meraprvisa (May 11, 2016)

all the best for NSW 190.....

hope for the best...


----------



## ajithingmire (Mar 29, 2016)

subbareddy545 said:


> Congrats bro!!... when did you apply NSW EOI? I have applied EOI on 5th of July and still waiting for invitation.


Thank you, I have added my timeline. Process is like this, you file EOI, they send you ITA-Invitation To Apply for nomination-pay 300 AUD-Submit the form that you receive in an ITA email-attach all educational , experience, passport etc documents- NSW reviews your application- approves the nomination-you receive one email from NSW & one from Skillselect. Then the usual VISA filing process starts. You dont have to contact anyone if you dont make any mistakes in filing forms. Hope I am clear


----------



## meraprvisa (May 11, 2016)

can anyone tell/guide me from where i can see the list of 190 invites sent by NSW for 261313...

i fail to understand why i am not getting invite from NSW...


----------



## daussie (Jun 16, 2016)

meraprvisa said:


> can anyone tell/guide me from where i can see the list of 190 invites sent by NSW for 261313...
> 
> i fail to understand why i am not getting invite from NSW...


Can share breakdown and EOI date?


----------



## Kasun.Tharaka (Sep 29, 2016)

FFacs said:


> No-one knows..... how exciting, eh?
> 
> Here's my theory. I think they needed to automate things, but realise they are going to end up with a similar bunch of candidates to 189 DIBP unless they are careful, with the outcome that they end up empty handed. So they hold their selection ASAP after the 189, otherwise a bunch of people will have filled out an EOI in the meantime. They offset their selection point to just after 189, with a day or so in between to allow people to accept the 189 invite, etc.
> 
> ...


Understood.
Thanks for the comment mate..Appreciate it..  
------------------------
ANZSCO Code: 261313
+ACS Response Received - 20/08/2015
IELTS - 7 Each - 10 Points
Total Xprnce - 2 years effective out of total 4 Years.
Applied EOI on 189,190 - 26/08/2016 - 60, 60+5 Points
Invite Received : :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


----------



## meraprvisa (May 11, 2016)

daussie said:


> Can share breakdown and EOI date?


please check my signature


----------



## FFacs (Jul 6, 2016)

meraprvisa said:


> can anyone tell/guide me from where i can see the list of 190 invites sent by NSW for 261313...
> 
> i fail to understand why i am not getting invite from NSW...


There isn't one. I sympathise for your frustration. Looking at the post before yours, for basically the same skillset, you should have got the invite. You have better experience and an older DOE. That seems terribly unfair, but I'm afraid the NSW process is unclear on the amount of discretion involved. You can only sit and hope. Sorry if that's not the answer you would like to hear.


----------



## daussie (Jun 16, 2016)

meraprvisa said:


> daussie said:
> 
> 
> > Can share breakdown and EOI date?
> ...


Should mail them and ask on criteria?


----------



## meraprvisa (May 11, 2016)

FFacs said:


> There isn't one. I sympathise for your frustration. Looking at the post before yours, for basically the same skillset, you should have got the invite. You have better experience and an older DOE. That seems terribly unfair, but I'm afraid the NSW process is unclear on the amount of discretion involved. You can only sit and hope. Sorry if that's not the answer you would like to hear.


thanks for your reply... NSW invite process is not very clear... you will find some weird profiles getting invited... i will wait till end of November... 

in case i fail to get invite then i am left with two options:

the first one is retake PTE/IELTS and aim for 79+ in each band (i took PTE on 31Aug2016. scored 90 in three modules and only 62 in speaking due to lot of noise and interference in center)..... no issue with my english...

second option is that i sit and wait till 01Mar2017. on 01Mar2017 i will get 5points as i will complete effective experience of 8 years (total points will be 65 without State nomination) ... but this is bit risky as occupation ceiling is filling fast and cannot wait till mar2017.....


----------



## meraprvisa (May 11, 2016)

daussie said:


> Should mail them and ask on criteria?


thanks for your quick reply...

can you please share NSW email ID?

also, do they reply or entertain such emails?


----------



## Kasun.Tharaka (Sep 29, 2016)

sudharshanam said:


> @uday63 my recent score is
> R-64
> L-71
> W-71
> S-67



So Sorry Mate.. 
Try again one more time...


----------



## Kasun.Tharaka (Sep 29, 2016)

meraprvisa said:


> thanks for your reply... NSW invite process is not very clear... you will find some weird profiles getting invited... i will wait till end of November...
> 
> in case i fail to get invite then i am left with two options:
> 
> ...


Good.
Mate..Why don't u try to take PTE again..IF u can hit 79*4 then u will boost with additional 10 pts.
I'm also trying to gain 79 in PTE these days.Let's do this bro.. don't sit and wait untill march..We cannot forecast what will happen in 6 months after.


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

ajji311231 said:


> So if i have 55+5(ss points) and applyed for software engineer.
> Which state will invite me first or say quickly from victoria and NSW?
> Bz i have applied for MS in australia and my semester will start in June/july so before that i want my PR in hand.


Wish I could you something but, Its not in my hand or prediction right. It all depends on their requirement. I was in 1 for 55+5 for well over 10 months and no progress in NSW and once I had 5 years experience completed I applied for VIC and they atleast replied asking for few details. NSW doesnt ask any info as they send the nomination. But just saying. See how the pattern is going and see what will work out well for you in this case. Otherwise prepare well and give ur english test and sure that ull get NSW soon with 65+5 I ll tell you ull have the nomination.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Jay1629 said:


> Hi Expats,
> 
> Do you come across any case... Where employment verification is done before getting invite?
> 
> ...




No.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

meraprvisa said:


> can anyone tell/guide me from where i can see the list of 190 invites sent by NSW for 261313...
> 
> i fail to understand why i am not getting invite from NSW...



See in the Tracker.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ihmar2002 (Jun 26, 2015)

daussie said:


> Those who got invited in 16th Sep got nominations by now?


Hey, I think few including myself still waiting. I paid fee last week and now waiting. I was 60 scorer under programmer developer.


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

ihmar2002 said:


> Hey, I think few including myself still waiting. I paid fee last week and now waiting. I was 60 scorer under programmer developer.


wat fee u paid?


----------



## ihmar2002 (Jun 26, 2015)

aussiedream87 said:


> ihmar2002 said:
> 
> 
> > Hey, I think few including myself still waiting. I paid fee last week and now waiting. I was 60 scorer under programmer developer.
> ...


300 and now waiting for nomination


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

ihmar2002 said:


> 300 and now waiting for nomination


so you waiting for your invitation. All the best! there are quite a few ppl waiting for nomination from nsw.


----------



## ihmar2002 (Jun 26, 2015)

Thx. Wish you good luck as well.


----------



## ihmar2002 (Jun 26, 2015)

aussiedream87 said:


> ihmar2002 said:
> 
> 
> > 300 and now waiting for nomination
> ...


Thx. Wish you good luck as well.


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

ihmar2002 said:


> Thx. Wish you good luck as well.


thanks bhai


----------



## aurora.a (Oct 28, 2015)

I just received invite from nsw. My occupation is external auditor and I have 70+5, with superior English 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andyyangjian (May 1, 2015)

aurora.a said:


> I just received invite from nsw. My occupation is external auditor and I have 70+5, with superior English
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


congratulation!!!


----------



## daussie (Jun 16, 2016)

aurora.a said:


> I just received invite from nsw. My occupation is external auditor and I have 70+5, with superior English
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nomination or invitation?


----------



## Kasun.Tharaka (Sep 29, 2016)

aurora.a said:


> I just received invite from nsw. My occupation is external auditor and I have 70+5, with superior English
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congratz bro..

------------------------
ANZSCO Code: 261313
+ACS Response Received - 20/08/2015
IELTS - 7 Each - 10 Points
Total Xprnce - effective 2 years out of total 4 years
Applied EOI on 189,190 26/08/2016 - 60, 60+5 Points
Invite Received : :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


----------



## aurora.a (Oct 28, 2015)

daussie said:


> Nomination or invitation?




Invitation to apply for nomination 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## daussie (Jun 16, 2016)

aurora.a said:


> daussie said:
> 
> 
> > Nomination or invitation?
> ...


Congrats .... any others please update...


----------



## Kasun.Tharaka (Sep 29, 2016)

Anybody who receives ITA??


----------



## andyyangjian (May 1, 2015)

Just got my NSW approval !!!


----------



## Kasun.Tharaka (Sep 29, 2016)

andyyangjian said:


> Just got my NSW approval !!!


Congratz mate..!!


----------



## Kasun.Tharaka (Sep 29, 2016)

Anybody ???


----------



## aurora.a (Oct 28, 2015)

andyyangjian said:


> Just got my NSW approval !!!




How long did that take? 2 weeks?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## meraprvisa (May 11, 2016)

any 261313 person who received NSW invite today?


----------



## uday63 (Sep 22, 2016)

I woke up to see an Invite email from NSW!!

Sent from my GT-I9082 using Tapatalk


----------



## USI (Jan 18, 2016)

uday63 said:


> I woke up to see an Invite email from NSW!!
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9082 using Tapatalk


Excellent! Why did you chose 190 over 189? Just asking!


----------



## aditya_barca (May 15, 2016)

Guys, any invites for programmers?

Sent from my XT1068 using Tapatalk


----------



## FFacs (Jul 6, 2016)

aurora.a said:


> I just received invite from nsw. My occupation is external auditor and I have 70+5, with superior English
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


As I understand it this was a hard fought victory that took a loooong time. Congratulations, I think this one is well deserved.


----------



## ihmar2002 (Jun 26, 2015)

andyyangjian said:


> Just got my NSW approval !!!


How many days it took? I am also waiting.


----------



## Kasun.Tharaka (Sep 29, 2016)

Any ITA s for 2613??


----------



## ajay23888 (Dec 27, 2015)

*Congrats for NSW and Big congrats for 189 in Next round of October*

Dont take this in a wrong way - but one thing to say , Its pretty clear that you will get 189 in next round. and you wont go with this invitation of 190 NSW. then why should a people choose 190 when they dont to go for it ?

I am 100% sure that you will get 189 in next Draw. and it does not even make sense to pay extra 300$ to NSW, and surely you wont go with 190 NSW application also. then why ?

( I know we want to be safe , but when our case is pretty clear why should we waste one invitation.... Dont take it wrong way. Just thoght to say thats why write Bro), Best wish for 189 and future Endeavour.


Regards,
-Ajay



uday63 said:


> I woke up to see an Invite email from NSW!!
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9082 using Tapatalk


----------



## andyyangjian (May 1, 2015)

aurora.a said:


> How long did that take? 2 weeks?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes, exactly 2 weeks of waiting


----------



## anurag.vashist (Mar 28, 2016)

Finally received invitation from NSW today. Thanks everyone for all the help. 

261312 
total points - 60+5 
DOE - 4th June, 2016
Total exp - 7.1 years after ACS deducted 2.5 years (10 points)
Age- 33 years (25 points)
PTE- 10 points
Education - 15 points


----------



## hari_it_ram (Jun 30, 2013)

anurag.vashist said:


> Finally received invitation from NSW today. Thanks everyone for all the help.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




All the best  and it shows ppl with more exp are getting the invite for 60+5 - NSW. It make sense.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kasun.Tharaka (Sep 29, 2016)

anurag.vashist said:


> Finally received invitation from NSW today. Thanks everyone for all the help.
> 
> 261312
> total points - 60+5
> ...


Congratz mate...


----------



## uday63 (Sep 22, 2016)

ajay23888 said:


> Dont take this in a wrong way - but one thing to say , Its pretty clear that you will get 189 in next round. and you wont go with this invitation of 190 NSW. then why should a people choose 190 when they dont to go for it ?
> 
> I am 100% sure that you will get 189 in next Draw. and it does not even make sense to pay extra 300$ to NSW, and surely you wont go with 190 NSW application also. then why ?
> 
> ...


I understand the plight of 60+5 pointers bro.But just have a look at previous round results bro.It moved only 8 days for 65 pointers. These days,70 pointers are also adding up significantly in 2613(what we see in immitracker is only 10% of actuals).I myself know atleast 5 people with 70+ scores(thanks to pte exam) just in my office who filed this week and they dont have any clue about expat forum or immitracker. Believe me people are silently filing EOI s.I just want to be safe like any other and you would exactly do the same given my situation. 
It happened with most of 60 pointers who filed in last December and they regret it for life not filing NSW.
I will wait for next 189 round and go ahead with NSW as it is as good as 189 for 2613.

Sent from my GT-I9082 using Tapatalk


----------



## mohfareh (Nov 26, 2015)

Hi, 

I have just received my invite to NSW.

Can anyone explain when the payments are due. The AUD 300 and the AUD 3600.

Thanksn


----------



## Kasun.Tharaka (Sep 29, 2016)

mohfareh said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have just received my invite to NSW.
> 
> ...



Congratz mate...

Anybody from SE ????


----------



## ajay1558 (Sep 11, 2016)

Any Mechanical Engineer got invite


----------



## aurora.a (Oct 28, 2015)

mohfareh said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have just received my invite to NSW.
> 
> ...




The $300 is due now, when you apply for nsw nomination. The $3600 is due after they approve your nomination and you lodge the application for 190 visa


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kasun.Tharaka (Sep 29, 2016)

eep:eep:eep:eep:eep:eep:


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

aurora.a said:


> I just received invite from nsw. My occupation is external auditor and I have 70+5, with superior English
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Congrats!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kasun.Tharaka (Sep 29, 2016)

At least from the past stats, why can't NSW realize that, they keep loosing all 70 pts SE (with SS) people.
At least now they should start to let in 65 SEs. Else this is insane. They keep covering the no of ITAs but no SEs come in.. 

------ dissapointed SE.


----------



## emboon (Feb 2, 2016)

Just received invitation to apply for nomination from NSW.
261312
Points: 60+5

Upon research this is the list of documents I need to provide. Anyone can tell me if I missed something out.

Mandatory

Passport Bio Page
Skills Assessment Result
IELTS Result
College Diploma and TOR
Full Updated Resume


Optional

Employment Certificates
Employment Contract
Payslip
Payroll Records, tax returns and other employment evidence.


----------



## hari_it_ram (Jun 30, 2013)

Congrats, I would include the optional documents into mandatory section just to be on safer side, again its up to the individuals to decide.

Would you mind sharing your points breakdown with total and skilled exp ?

All the best.



emboon said:


> Just received invitation to apply for nomination from NSW.
> 261312
> Points: 60+5
> 
> ...


----------



## subbareddy545 (Aug 31, 2016)

Did any 261313 got invitation today?


----------



## emboon (Feb 2, 2016)

hari_it_ram said:


> Congrats, I would include the optional documents into mandatory section just to be on safer side, again its up to the individuals to decide.
> 
> Would you mind sharing your points breakdown with total and skilled exp ?
> 
> All the best.


IELTS: 10 pts
Edu: 15 pts
Work: 5 pts (3 years relevant, total of 5years 4months)
Age: 30 pts

Also, do you know if CTC stamp has expiration? Can I use my CTC'd diploma/transcript that was used for my ACS assessment a year ago?


----------



## Kasun.Tharaka (Sep 29, 2016)

No 65 SE s for this time also


----------



## pr2b (Jul 24, 2013)

subbareddy545 said:


> Did any 261313 got invitation today?


Yes, I have.

261313 (60+5)
Age 25
Eng 20
Edu 15
SS 5
DOE = 05- Sept


----------



## Kasun.Tharaka (Sep 29, 2016)

pr2b said:


> Yes, I have.
> 
> 261313 (60+5)
> Age 25
> ...


Good.Congratz mate..
Appreciate if you can share the total and effective xperiance....
Congrtz again. This sounds good... hope other SEs can slp well tonight....


----------



## FFacs (Jul 6, 2016)

Kasun.Tharaka said:


> Good.Congratz mate..
> Appreciate if you can share the total and effective xperiance....
> Congrtz again. This sounds good... hope other SEs can slp well tonight....


None. By the looks of it. His/her points add up to the figure given.


----------



## Brian_Tourbillon (Aug 1, 2016)

got invite from NSW today 55+5 . 233214, EOI submitted on 15 Aug 16.


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

Brian_Tourbillon said:


> got invite from NSW today 55+5 . 233214, EOI submitted on 15 Aug 16.


Congratulations mate. all the best!


----------



## Rohit R (May 24, 2014)

*Invitation received*

Hi Guys,

Finally i received an invitation from NSW today :thumb:. Please find my details in signature.

Thanks


----------



## pr2b (Jul 24, 2013)

FFacs said:


> None. By the looks of it. His/her points add up to the figure given.


Thats true, I am not claiming any points for experience. ACS Dedcuted 2 years out of 4.


----------



## Kasun.Tharaka (Sep 29, 2016)

Brian_Tourbillon said:


> got invite from NSW today 55+5 . 233214, EOI submitted on 15 Aug 16.





Rohit R said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Finally i received an invitation from NSW today :thumb:. Please find my details in signature.
> 
> Thanks


Congratz guyz..


----------



## FFacs (Jul 6, 2016)

By the way, also got the invite. 261111, age 15, experience 15, education 15, English 20.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Congrats to all invited! Please update your details!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## meraprvisa (May 11, 2016)

Kasun.Tharaka said:


> At least from the past stats, why can't NSW realize that, they keep loosing all 70 pts SE (with SS) people.
> At least now they should start to let in 65 SEs. Else this is insane. They keep covering the no of ITAs but no SEs come in..
> 
> ------ dissapointed SE.


It seems that 261313 is being ignored by NSW.... other 2613XX are on priority list...

this is very clear from today's round...


----------



## meraprvisa (May 11, 2016)

hari_it_ram said:


> All the best  and it shows ppl with more exp are getting the invite for 60+5 - NSW. It make sense.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



i got more experience but still waiting for invite. see my signature 

it is clear that NSW is preferring 261312 and 261311, but not 261313.

now i am really worried...:sad:


----------



## Kasun.Tharaka (Sep 29, 2016)

meraprvisa said:


> i got more experience but still waiting for invite. see my signature
> 
> it is clear that NSW is preferring 261312 and 261311, but not 261313.
> 
> now i am really worried...:sad:


----------



## meraprvisa (May 11, 2016)

Kasun.Tharaka said:


>


also, only 261313 65 pointers are getting invited by NSW.... Also, 65 pointer 261313 in any case will get 189 invite in next round. but people are still applying for 190 NSW... Weird people...

i think 261313 people need to wait for another 3-4 NSW rounds.... high hopes...


----------



## Qarout (Feb 26, 2016)

Brian_Tourbillon said:


> got invite from NSW today 55+5 . 233214, EOI submitted on 15 Aug 16.


Congrats mate... what's is your english score ?


hope the best for all and me in the next round..

Still counting days XD


----------



## hari_it_ram (Jun 30, 2013)

meraprvisa said:


> i got more experience but still waiting for invite. see my signature
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Boss,

You are telling other way around, NSW prefers 261313 but not 261311 or 261312.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## meraprvisa (May 11, 2016)

hari_it_ram said:


> Boss,
> 
> You are telling other way around, NSW prefers 261313 but not 261311 or 261312.
> 
> ...



then why i am not getting invited?

check previous page *(user pr2b)*


----------



## hari_it_ram (Jun 30, 2013)

meraprvisa said:


> then why i am not getting invited?




I am from mobile can't see your sign clearly, you have 5 years of skilled exp ? I am not talking abt overall.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## meraprvisa (May 11, 2016)

hari_it_ram said:


> I am from mobile can't see your sign clearly, you have 5 years of skilled exp ? I am not talking abt overall.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


i got effective 7 years and 7 months of experience (10 points)
english 10 points


----------



## hari_it_ram (Jun 30, 2013)

emboon said:


> IELTS: 10 pts
> 
> Edu: 15 pts
> 
> ...




Same as yours apart from JOBCode as mine is 261311, not sure that's the reason for not having the invite. Wait continues


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

hari_it_ram said:


> Same as yours apart from JOBCode as mine is 261311, not sure that's the reason for not having the invite. Wait continues
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I was thinking you (HARI) might be invited being on 2613xx. NSW is just disappointing.


----------



## meraprvisa (May 11, 2016)

hari_it_ram said:


> Same as yours apart from JOBCode as mine is 261311, not sure that's the reason for not having the invite. Wait continues
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


he/she got less experience then me... he/she scored 60 because he is 30year and i am 34..


----------



## daussie (Jun 16, 2016)

NSW has given more priority to 261311/12 over 13 so far. For 261313, we can assume 60 + 5 with 20 for English are cleared now. May be next round can expect invites based on skilled experience if English score is 10.


----------



## hari_it_ram (Jun 30, 2013)

I really feel for you  one of my friend got invited for 261313 with 5 years as skilled. Nothing is transparent so we cant judge based on other things. Have to wait.



meraprvisa said:


> i got effective 7 years and 7 months of experience (10 points)
> english 10 points


----------



## meraprvisa (May 11, 2016)

daussie said:


> NSW has given more priority to 261311/12 over 13 so far. For 261313, we can assume 60 + 5 with 20 for English are cleared now. May be next round can expect invites based on skilled experience if English score is 10.



I Strongly agree with you...


----------



## hari_it_ram (Jun 30, 2013)

I was not expecting for me as I have 3.10 years as skilled, However, I thought they will invite someone who is close to 4 years of skilled, but that dint happen. Still the skilled level preference for NSW is very highly. I am very excited that someone here got invite with just 3 years as skilled, tats one positive to look out.

I was really under the impression that 261313 have more priority than the other two.





aussiedream87 said:


> I was thinking you might be invited being on 2613xx. NSW is just disappointing.


----------



## meraprvisa (May 11, 2016)

hari_it_ram said:


> I really feel for you  one of my friend got invited for 261313 with 5 years as skilled. Nothing is transparent so we cant judge based on other things. Have to wait.



bad news... i will wait for 3-4 190 NSW...

in case i fail to get invite i will retake englist exam to score 20points/Superior English....

all the best..


----------



## hari_it_ram (Jun 30, 2013)

Somewhat agree, However, if we sit and see the diff between these three jobcode, its really pretty hard to find the odd one as almost all 3 falls under same "dev, debuggin, testing and consulting"

I was about to reapply for ACS with 261313 as thats was hot picked so far and eligible for 489 [ worst case ].



daussie said:


> NSW has given more priority to 261311/12 over 13 so far. For 261313, we can assume 60 + 5 with 20 for English are cleared now. May be next round can expect invites based on skilled experience if English score is 10.


----------



## daussie (Jun 16, 2016)

hari_it_ram said:


> I really feel for you
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He got 20 for English. . ?


----------



## andyyangjian (May 1, 2015)

Brian_Tourbillon said:


> got invite from NSW today 55+5 . 233214, EOI submitted on 15 Aug 16.


congratulation bro !!!


----------



## pipebritop (Sep 6, 2015)

Congratulations to everyone who got invitation, specially this with 55+5... 

OK NSW when industrial engineers??

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rohit R (May 24, 2014)

Hi Hari,

Even I am surprised why you were not invited !! I have total 5 years of experience out which 3 years as skilled (ACS deducted 2 years).

Thanks




hari_it_ram said:


> I was not expecting for me as I have 3.10 years as skilled, However, I thought they will invite someone who is close to 4 years of skilled, but that dint happen. Still the skilled level preference for NSW is very highly. I am very excited that someone here got invite with just 3 years as skilled, tats one positive to look out.
> 
> I was really under the impression that 261313 have more priority than the other two.


----------



## hari_it_ram (Jun 30, 2013)

daussie said:


> He got 20 for English. . ?




10 I guess. Will confirm.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hari_it_ram (Jun 30, 2013)

Noooooooooooo, huge diff between us. I am 261311 and you belong to 261312.



Rohit R said:


> Hi Hari,
> 
> Even I am surprised why you were not invited !! I have total 5 years of experience out which 3 years as skilled (ACS deducted 2 years).
> 
> Thanks


----------



## sp999 (Aug 7, 2016)

Any petroleum engineer got nsw invitation?? 

I have 70 points. Any idea?? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FFacs (Jul 6, 2016)

hari_it_ram said:


> Noooooooooooo, huge diff between us. I am 261311 and you belong to 261312.


I don't know the list of duties for each of those skills, but perhaps worth doing an extra assessment by acs?


----------



## zooter80 (Jul 14, 2012)

FFacs said:


> I don't know the list of duties for each of those skills, but perhaps worth doing an extra assessment by acs?


There is a good chance you can get multiple assessments done with the same papers. Note that only 8/10 duties have to match

I got assessed for both ICT Managers and ICT Project Manager using the same experience letters


----------



## FFacs (Jul 6, 2016)

zooter80 said:


> There is a good chance you can get multiple assessments done with the same papers. Note that only 8/10 duties have to match
> 
> I got assessed for both ICT Managers and ICT Project Manager using the same experience letters


This process is a money pit


----------



## hari_it_ram (Jun 30, 2013)

FFacs said:


> I don't know the list of duties for each of those skills, but perhaps worth doing an extra assessment by acs?




I don't think that's smart move ( as per my knowledge), as the priority for ACS keep changing, for a period it might be 261311 and then it goes to 261312 and 261313. I was under the impression that 261313 is hot for NSW even that seems to be false as few SE' are not been invited.

I have extended my hope from Oct to Nov 2016 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hari_it_ram (Jun 30, 2013)

FFacs said:


> I don't know the list of duties for each of those skills, but perhaps worth doing an extra assessment by acs?




Actually I am eligible for 65 points which should have got 189 in Aug round itself, but I dint include my first company as I only have Reference letter from company letter, offer and reliving letter and I was paid by cash which was clearly mentioned on the letter. I don't have clarity whether I can really bank on this exp. company CEO is very helpful on this with regards to all the verifications and on the other hand it may not even verified as it will be considered as suitability criteria not as skilled. 

Confused so just waiting for 60+5 invites.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## emboon (Feb 2, 2016)

Can I just verify whether a high quality colour photo of the document in colour would be acceptable? I am finding it rather hard to scan since the diploma is too large and doesn't fit a typical scanner.


----------



## Raj_imp (Aug 31, 2016)

*Invited*

All,
Happy to share that I got the invitation today...pls find my details.

Nomination: Software Engineer - 261313
Age : 15 Points
PTE : 10 Points(Overall 72)
Edu : 15 Points
Exp: 20P(Australia exp :10P and India Exp :10P)

EOI Submitted : 29/8/16
NSW SN Invite Recieved : 30/9/16

Regards,
Raj


----------



## daussie (Jun 16, 2016)

Raj_imp said:


> All,
> Happy to share that I got the invitation today...pls find my details.
> 
> Nomination: Software Engineer - 261313
> ...


Congrats .... happy to see this occupation code has started to move ...


----------



## zooter80 (Jul 14, 2012)

FFacs said:


> This process is a money pit


True, but I made a mistake...ICT Project manager was available in multiple states which I missed...


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

Raj_imp said:


> All,
> Happy to share that I got the invitation today...pls find my details.
> 
> Nomination: Software Engineer - 261313
> ...


Congratulation  All the best!


----------



## daussie (Jun 16, 2016)

Seems NSW inviting slower initially to harvest higher pointers by letting pool accumulate.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

So many invites on the tracker today! Congrats!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lakh (May 10, 2016)

Hi All,

Anybody with PTE - 0 points, and Overall 60+5 points for NSW had? Are they Invited Today? Kindly if you know, please update here. thanks.


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

lakh said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Anybody with PTE - 0 points, and Overall 60+5 points for NSW had? Are they Invited Today? Kindly if you know, please update here. thanks.


https://myimmitracker.com/en/au/trackers/expression-of-interest-sc190 Refer to this link as well for more details


----------



## FFacs (Jul 6, 2016)

lakh said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Anybody with PTE - 0 points, and Overall 60+5 points for NSW had? Are they Invited Today? Kindly if you know, please update here. thanks.


There have been two people with 0 points for English invited since July 1st: a quantity surveyor and a project builder. Last year there were quite a lot towards the end of the year, but they are almost exclusively non-ICT.

Edit: I note that a bunch of ICTers were invited Dec 2015.... but they all had extensive experience.


----------



## Brane (Feb 26, 2016)

Dear Experts,
What is the time frame I should look at for receiving an ITA if I am submitting my 190 for 261312 ( Developer Programmer ) today?

Please find my points breakup below :-
Age :- 30 (20 points)
IELTS :- 10 points ( L :- 8.5 R:- 8 W :- 7.5 S :- 7.0)
Education :- 15 points
Work ex :- 5 points (Total work ex 6 years but ACS deducted 2 years)

Total :- 60 points (189), 65 points (190 NSW SS)

Please help!!!


Regards,
Brane


----------



## Aus1984 (Sep 27, 2016)

mohfareh said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have just received my invite to NSW.
> 
> ...



Congratz bro, Any Structural Engineer got Invitation..


----------



## FFacs (Jul 6, 2016)

FFacs said:


> There have been two people with 0 points for English invited since July 1st: a quantity surveyor and a project builder. Last year there were quite a lot towards the end of the year, but they are almost exclusively non-ICT.
> 
> Edit: I note that a bunch of ICTers were invited Dec 2015.... but they all had extensive experience.


Forgot to mention this is according to immitracker


----------



## Nuwan85 (May 2, 2016)

Hey Expats

Need a favour from you guys. Is there any probability to get an invitation from NSW? 
Occupation - Chemical Plant Operator( only available in CSOL)
Points 60+5 for 190
Points 60+10 for 489
Please guys help me.

Thanks.


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

Aus1984 said:


> Congratz bro, Any Structural Engineer got Invitation..


Guess there is one structural engineer with 55+5 who was invited yesterday.


----------



## Tayyabb (Nov 8, 2015)

But i dont think there is any electrical engineer got invited..??


----------



## Rohit R (May 24, 2014)

*Preparing documents*

Hi guys, 

I received an invitation yesterday and currently preparing the documents. Below is the list :

1. Bio-data page of the passport.
2. Skills assessment by ACS.
3. PTE result.
4. My post graduation and graduation degree and transcripts.
5. Resume

For point 6, I have few doubts and I am sure you guys can help me here.
It says "Evidence to support all points-related claims that you make in your application" !!

Below are the claimed points :
Age(30 pts) : I guess my passport will work here. Please suggest !!
English Test(10 pts) : my PTE result card.
Work experience (5 pts) : ACS skill assessment report
Education(15 points) : My graduation and post graduation certificates

Please confirm if I am missing anything !! Just want to make sure not to miss any document. Also, please add if any other document is required.

Thanks for your help !!


----------



## hari_it_ram (Jun 30, 2013)

Rohit R said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I received an invitation yesterday and currently preparing the documents. Below is the list :
> 
> ...




For Point 2, I think you need to support exp letters as well, ACS is just certifying body. Need to prove your experience what you claimed in ACS. ( That's what my understanding). 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hari_it_ram (Jun 30, 2013)

@rohit,


Make sure you access the link limited times and apply within that as NSW will deactivate or restrict your link beyond certain attempts. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rohit R (May 24, 2014)

Thanks Hari for your quick reply !!

So for point 2, what documents should I show to support my experience ? is it like payslips etc. ?




hari_it_ram said:


> For Point 2, I think you need to support exp letters as well, ACS is just certifying body. Need to prove your experience what you claimed in ACS. ( That's what my understanding).
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rohit R (May 24, 2014)

Definitely Hari !! I will keep that in mind !! Thanks 



hari_it_ram said:


> @rohit,
> 
> 
> Make sure you access the link limited times and apply within that as NSW will deactivate or restrict your link beyond certain attempts.
> ...


----------



## hari_it_ram (Jun 30, 2013)

Rohit R said:


> Thanks Hari for your quick reply !!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## hari_it_ram (Jun 30, 2013)

My point is just prepare all the docs now and provide it to both NSW and DIBP at one shot. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## manisesetty_pr (Jan 19, 2016)

FFacs said:


> There have been two people with 0 points for English invited since July 1st: a quantity surveyor and a project builder. Last year there were quite a lot towards the end of the year, but they are almost exclusively non-ICT.
> 
> Edit: I note that a bunch of ICTers were invited Dec 2015.... but they all had extensive experience.


Hi,

Even i am into same boat, 261312 code with 0 points for English and waiting for Invitation. 
I dont see anybody got invitation with 0 English for this year.

Thanks,
Subbu.


----------



## Rohit R (May 24, 2014)

Awesome Hari !! 

*Bank statement* : for how many months ?
*form 16* : only for last year or for all years ?
*salary slips* : for how many months ?
*Letter from HR* : I have the one that i showed at the time of ACS assessment in August. Can I show the same here ?

Thanks



hari_it_ram said:


> Rohit R said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks Hari for your quick reply !!
> ...


----------



## Brane (Feb 26, 2016)

Brane said:


> Dear Experts,
> What is the time frame I should look at for receiving an ITA if I am submitting my 190 for 261312 ( Developer Programmer ) today?
> 
> Please find my points breakup below :-
> ...



Can anyone please suggest on the above question?

Also, can we provide colour scanned copies of original of all documents to DIBP similar ot the oncs we provide to NSW or do DIBP accepts only certified copies of original?


----------



## mogrew0003 (Sep 24, 2016)

Hey bro i have 65 points without Work experience. Do i still need to put my work documents. I have resigned from the company and have 2 years 9 months experience there??? is there a need to upload any work related document?


----------



## hari_it_ram (Jun 30, 2013)

@Rohit

This is what I have prepared for myself, you can prepare same if you like to be on safer side.

Bank Statement- I have for full Tenure for what I claimed points. Right from 2012. If not atleast for 6 to 8 months per year. Make sure you remove the password if it has.

Payslips - Have for entire tenure from 2012, but if you don't have for all, Provide one for each quarter.

Like Jan, Apr, July, Dec to prove that you have worked or employed throughout the year.

Form 16 - for all years along with 26AS - just logon to IT site and from there go to 26AS where you download all, even if you don't have at your end. 

Letter from HR - if your roles remains same just ahead with that.

Other proofs which I have collected so far - Business cards, ID card, certification of excellence awards.

Absolutely NOT all are needed for everyone. This is just what I prepared to be on safer side and avoid unnecessary CO contacts. Some may definitely feel it's oversupply. It's up individual to take it 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rohit R (May 24, 2014)

Hi Brane,

Your points are exactly same as me !! I received an invitation after 1 months 8 days for job code 261312. Refer my signature.

So if you submit today, I hope you will get the invitation in November. All the best !!



Brane said:


> Can anyone please suggest on the above question?
> 
> Also, can we provide colour scanned copies of original of all documents to DIBP similar ot the oncs we provide to NSW or do DIBP accepts only certified copies of original?


----------



## Brane (Feb 26, 2016)

Rohit R said:


> Hi Brane,
> 
> Your points are exactly same as me !! I received an invitation after 1 months 8 days for job code 261312. Refer my signature.
> 
> So if you submit today, I hope you will get the invitation in November. All the best !!


Thanks Rohit.
Also, can we provide colour scanned copies of original of all documents to DIBP similar ot the oncs we provide to NSW or do DIBP accepts only certified copies of original?


----------



## hari_it_ram (Jun 30, 2013)

mogrew0003 said:


> Hey bro i have 65 points without Work experience. Do i still need to put my work documents. I have resigned from the company and have 2 years 9 months experience there??? is there a need to upload any work related document?




No need to upload any documents if your not claiming points and Co is least worried about that, however, depending on the CO nature if he/she wants to see your exp what you provided for ACS to positive assessment, you should be in a position to proof yourself. Chances are very less to ask but you can't rule out any with respect to CO verification.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hari_it_ram (Jun 30, 2013)

Brane said:


> Can anyone please suggest on the above question?
> 
> Also, can we provide colour scanned copies of original of all documents to DIBP similar ot the oncs we provide to NSW or do DIBP accepts only certified copies of original?




To be honest, even MARA does not have any idea when people will get invite for SS. All the stats are just assumptions. Currently NSW prefers 65+5 and 60+5 if you have "good" skilled exp. Regarding timeline on when you will get no one can answer that 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rohit R (May 24, 2014)

Thanks a lot Hari !!

for my age, passport should work right ? or should i show birth certificate ?

Thanks



hari_it_ram said:


> @Rohit
> 
> This is what I have prepared for myself, you can prepare same if you like to be on safer side.
> 
> ...


----------



## hari_it_ram (Jun 30, 2013)

Rohit R said:


> Thanks a lot Hari !!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




If you don't have any name or spelling issues in birth certificate, then BC can be really helpful. But passport is more than enough in most case. Few CO asks for BC if you are unlucky.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. Please bare my spelling and grammar as I am posting from mobile.


----------



## hari_it_ram (Jun 30, 2013)

Rohit R said:


> Thanks a lot Hari !!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I am not sure whether issues in name will be really a big issue if CO wants your BC only to validate DOB. Seniors may clarify so that I can plan accordingly


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. Please bare my spelling and grammar as I am posting from mobile.


----------



## Rohit R (May 24, 2014)

My birth certificate does not have my name on it !!  I guess i need to get the new one if possible.

So I think I will have to proceed with passport.

Seniors, please shed some light on it !!



hari_it_ram said:


> If you don't have any name or spelling issues in birth certificate, then BC can be really helpful. But passport is more than enough in most case. Few CO asks for BC if you are unlucky.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. Please bare my spelling and grammar as I am posting from mobile.


----------



## hari_it_ram (Jun 30, 2013)

Rohit R said:


> My birth certificate does not have my name on it !!  I guess i need to get the new one if possible.
> 
> 
> 
> So I will go ahead with the passport.




I know that this will happen  if you have time can you guide us after you file NSW nomination, on what are all things need to be prepared in advance to have successful nomination submission, so that it will help many applicants who will do in due course of time.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. Please bare my spelling and grammar as I am posting from mobile.


----------



## Brane (Feb 26, 2016)

hari_it_ram said:


> To be honest, even MARA does not have any idea when people will get invite for SS. All the stats are just assumptions. Currently NSW prefers 65+5 and 60+5 if you have "good" skilled exp. Regarding timeline on when you will get no one can answer that
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks hari_it_ram.
Also, can we provide colour scanned copies of original of all documents to DIBP similar ot the oncs we provide to NSW or do DIBP accepts only certified copies of original?


----------



## hari_it_ram (Jun 30, 2013)

Brane said:


> Thanks hari_it_ram.
> 
> Also, can we provide colour scanned copies of original of all documents to DIBP similar ot the oncs we provide to NSW or do DIBP accepts only certified copies of original?




Again it's personal choice, Colored is acceptable as per DIBP website. But we shd provide a real and high quality colored one, if you can't then go for notary to be on safer side. To be short, Yes colored is "acceptable".


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. Please bare my spelling and grammar as I am posting from mobile.


----------



## Rohit R (May 24, 2014)

Sure Hari. I will share all required information as much as i can !! 



hari_it_ram said:


> I know that this will happen  if you have time can you guide us after you file NSW nomination, on what are all things need to be prepared in advance to have successful nomination submission, so that it will help many applicants who will do in due course of time.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. Please bare my spelling and grammar as I am posting from mobile.


----------



## Aus1984 (Sep 27, 2016)

aussiedream87 said:


> Guess there is one structural engineer with 55+5 who was invited yesterday.


Thank you for the reply I have same points 55+5 , Could you tell me from where u got the information ..


----------



## Aus1984 (Sep 27, 2016)

Aus1984 said:


> Thank you for the reply I have same points 55+5 , Could you tell me from where u got the information ..


Yahoo, I got invitation yesterday, my agent confirmed me today... Thank you Allah...


----------



## ajay1558 (Sep 11, 2016)

Aus1984 said:


> Yahoo, I got invitation yesterday, my agent confirmed me today... Thank you Allah...


Who is your agent in UAE.


----------



## Brane (Feb 26, 2016)

*URGENT!! Not able to login into skill select*

Dear Expert,
I am getting the below error while logging in into the skill select with my EOI details :-

auth.dis.gov.au
An error occurred
You are not authorized to access this site. Click here to sign out and sign in again or contact your administrator for permissions. 

Is anyone facing the same issue  

Regards,
Brane


----------



## hari_it_ram (Jun 30, 2013)

Brane said:


> Dear Expert,
> 
> I am getting the below error while logging in into the skill select with my EOI details :-
> 
> ...




Access the URL from the right source, which is DIBP. If you landed to EOI by Google search it will throw errors like this. First go to DIBP and then lodge EOI. All the best.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. Please bare my spelling and grammar as I am posting from mobile.


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

Aus1984 said:


> Yahoo, I got invitation yesterday, my agent confirmed me today... Thank you Allah...


Congratulations. Are you structural engineer as well??


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

congratulations all! a good round for 2613XX esp. Good luck to all.

Kindly have your details updated on https://myimmitracker.com/en/au/trackers/expression-of-interest-sc190


----------



## Brane (Feb 26, 2016)

hari_it_ram said:


> Access the URL from the right source, which is DIBP. If you landed to EOI by Google search it will throw errors like this. First go to DIBP and then lodge EOI. All the best.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. Please bare my spelling and grammar as I am posting from mobile.


I have lodged an EOI already. Got the email notification from skill select about account creation. But not able to login after that.

I am facing the same issue with my older EOI as well...


----------



## hari_it_ram (Jun 30, 2013)

Brane said:


> I have lodged an EOI already. Got the email notification from skill select about account creation. But not able to login after that.
> 
> 
> 
> I am facing the same issue with my older EOI as well...




You have a good news.

I too have the same issue.  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. Please bare my spelling and grammar as I am posting from mobile.


----------



## Aus1984 (Sep 27, 2016)

aussiedream87 said:


> Congratulations. Are you structural engineer as well??


Thanks, Yes I am ..


----------



## Brane (Feb 26, 2016)

hari_it_ram said:


> You have a good news.
> 
> I too have the same issue.
> 
> ...


Thanks for confirming hari_it_ram 

Lets c how long does the system outage last.


----------



## Brane (Feb 26, 2016)

Brane said:


> Thanks for confirming hari_it_ram
> 
> Lets c how long does the system outage last.



Its working now.


----------



## Aus1984 (Sep 27, 2016)

ajay1558 said:


> Who is your agent in UAE.


Walker davis


----------



## FFacs (Jul 6, 2016)

Aus1984 said:


> Yahoo, I got invitation yesterday, my agent confirmed me today... Thank you Allah...


Congrats. 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Bankiya (Sep 14, 2016)

hari_it_ram said:


> You have a good news.
> 
> I too have the same issue.
> 
> ...


Congrats


----------



## OZCallingUs (Jul 24, 2016)

Aus1984 said:


> Thank you for the reply I have same points 55+5 , Could you tell me from where u got the information ..


Congratulations !!

What's your occupation code and points breakup?

Sent from my LG-H630D using Tapatalk


----------



## Lady$Bird (Sep 25, 2015)

Hi all,
It may be a late update. Yesterday, I received invitation from NSW to apply for nomination.

Once we pay the fee and apply for nomination, how long does it usually take to get the approval/rejection and the skillselect invitation ?


----------



## ajithingmire (Mar 29, 2016)

Lady$Bird said:


> Hi all,
> It may be a late update. Yesterday, I received invitation from NSW to apply for nomination.
> 
> Once we pay the fee and apply for nomination, how long does it usually take to get the approval/rejection and the skillselect invitation ?


I received in 9 days. Their website says 12 weeks, but you should get in couple of weeks.


----------



## hari_it_ram (Jun 30, 2013)

Any 261311 [ Analyst Programmer ] recently invited by NSW ?


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

hari_it_ram said:


> Any 261311 [ Analyst Programmer ] recently invited by NSW ?




26/09










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## daussie (Jun 16, 2016)

Looking at updates at immitracker .. feeling they have sent more invites this time. If they are really committed for 4000 for this year, definitely they have to.


----------



## hari_it_ram (Jun 30, 2013)

andreyx108b said:


> 26/09
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Thanks Andrey, any problem with the tracker yesterday? I could not use the metrics last night due to some error.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. Please bare my spelling and grammar as I am posting from mobile.


----------



## kkvijay (Jun 7, 2015)

Dear Expats, Need help and info, is it true that if we get an invite from one of SS, other states/189 nominations will be freezed? Little confused, please help since i was waiting for NSW invitation though i have got the invite from VIC and also waiting for my luck-189


----------



## zooter80 (Jul 14, 2012)

kkvijay said:


> Dear Expats, Need help and info, is it true that if we get an invite from one of SS, other states/189 nominations will be freezed? Little confused, please help since i was waiting for NSW invitation though i have got the invite from VIC and also waiting for my luck-189


don't think so. Each eoi is a separate application. How can they freeze other EOIs? Based on your name and DOB? Too much work and as per rules, you can have as many EOIs as possible


----------



## andyyangjian (May 1, 2015)

daussie said:


> Looking at updates at immitracker .. feeling they have sent more invites this time. If they are really committed for 4000 for this year, definitely they have to.


Now it seems like NSW will send invitations after each round of 189, rather than wait until FEB, so maybe around 150-200 invitations each time. if more IT candidates are invited, more will be reported on myimmitracker

They always try to make 4000 nominations each year. NSW approved over 3900 nominations for the last 2 years


----------



## kkvijay (Jun 7, 2015)

Looking at the myimmitracker i see few people got the invitations for same occupations applied after my application date. One of my AUS friend says that if we get one SS/Invitations and others will be invisible. Not sure if thats true.


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

kkvijay said:


> Dear Expats, Need help and info, is it true that if we get an invite from one of SS, other states/189 nominations will be freezed? Little confused, please help since i was waiting for NSW invitation though i have got the invite from VIC and also waiting for my luck-189


Did you create multiple EOI's or both cases in same EOI?


----------



## kkvijay (Jun 7, 2015)

Yes, i meant if i get one Invite from SS others will not be invited.....?


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

kkvijay said:


> Yes, i meant if i get one Invite from SS others will not be invited.....?


You have enough EOI's then its fine. But again remember you have 60 days to file for your visa.


----------



## hari_it_ram (Jun 30, 2013)

hari_it_ram said:


> Thanks Andrey, any problem with the tracker yesterday? I could not use the metrics last night due to some error.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. Please bare my spelling and grammar as I am posting from mobile.




Never mind. It's working now.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. Please bare my spelling and grammar as I am posting from mobile.


----------



## bonkers911 (Aug 29, 2016)

FFacs said:


> Congrats.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Hey, since you scored so high in your PTE, may be you can advice something to me. 
This is my first practice test score. I want 79+. I have a few questions, Is this score enough in the mock exam? Because, I have heard that usually mocks are tougher than the actual exam. If it isn't what else should I look for. In the reading section, my internet stopped working on a question so I think it effected my marks a little. I did not recheck any of my questions and I just did it to know what my weakness is. 

Communicative Skills

Listening 77
Reading 64
Speaking 73
Writing 77


Enabling Skills

Grammar 67
Oral Fluen y 76
Pronunciation 57
Spelling 90
Vocabulary 60
Written Discourse 47

How do I increase my points in written discourse? and if there is anyone who can help me here, I will be thankful. I haven't been able to get a response from the PTE section.


----------



## hari_it_ram (Jun 30, 2013)

I know this is the wrong thread, However, to clarify you regarding written disclosure, work on the writing as whole rather than focusing subsets of writing. Written disclosure mainly focuses on the skeleton of the essay, I covered both sides of the argument and got 79+ in written disclosure and got less 60 when I covered one side. However, someone else got vice-versa, still its not clear whether to take one side or to cover both. We can move over to PTE thread to discuss further and exchange views on PTE. Just my thoughts.



bonkers911 said:


> Hey, since you scored so high in your PTE, may be you can advice something to me.
> This is my first practice test score. I want 79+. I have a few questions, Is this score enough in the mock exam? Because, I have heard that usually mocks are tougher than the actual exam. If it isn't what else should I look for. In the reading section, my internet stopped working on a question so I think it effected my marks a little. I did not recheck any of my questions and I just did it to know what my weakness is.
> 
> Communicative Skills
> ...


----------



## wolverinerocks (Sep 14, 2015)

*Awaiting for NSW SS - 65 points*

Hi All, I lodged EOI with 189 visa(60 points) and 190(NSW-60+5 points) for 261313(Software Engineer) on 18-June-2016 and still I haven't received any state nomination invitation from NSW. 

Can someone advice on this? Please pour your thoughts.


----------



## bonkers911 (Aug 29, 2016)

hari_it_ram said:


> I know this is the wrong thread, However, to clarify you regarding written disclosure, work on the writing as whole rather than focusing subsets of writing. Written disclosure mainly focuses on the skeleton of the essay, I covered both sides of the argument and got 79+ in written disclosure and got less 60 when I covered one side. However, someone else got vice-versa, still its not clear whether to take one side or to cover both. We can move over to PTE thread to discuss further and exchange views on PTE. Just my thoughts.


Hey, thanks for your response. What do you think that how will I score in my actual exam?


----------



## FFacs (Jul 6, 2016)

wolverinerocks said:


> Hi All, I lodged EOI with 189 visa(60 points) and 190(NSW-60+5 points) for 261313(Software Engineer) on 18-June-2016 and still I haven't received any state nomination invitation from NSW.
> 
> Can someone advice on this? Please pour your thoughts.


What do you have for experience and for English?


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

wolverinerocks said:


> Hi All, I lodged EOI with 189 visa(60 points) and 190(NSW-60+5 points) for 261313(Software Engineer) on 18-June-2016 and still I haven't received any state nomination invitation from NSW.
> 
> Can someone advice on this? Please pour your thoughts.


No define timelines for NSW but 2613XX are being invite with those points so hold it for a while you should hear from them soon.

Mean while track the progress of your code and see the trend for yourself here https://myimmitracker.com/en/au/trackers/expression-of-interest-sc190


----------



## ranjit2210 (Sep 14, 2016)

kd87 said:


> Hi everyone. I am a mechanical engineer and i tried submitting my eoi for 190 today but ran into a few doubts. Mainly, i have 2 years and 8 months experiance. So while they asked for my employment records i provided that. But at the end during review of my application they asked if the above mentioned employment details are correct. They state that by clicking yes they will award me points but points are only for ppl with 3 years and above so i am not supposed to claim those points. So now do i click yes or click no declaring that the information provided is not correct. If i click yes they state that i am submitting my eoi with 60 points. Is this points shown at the end of eoi submission including SS. I am supposed to have 55 without SS. On the other hand if i click no they prompt me to change the information. Please help me. Thanks in Advance.


click yes button.....


----------



## wolverinerocks (Sep 14, 2015)

FFacs said:


> What do you have for experience and for English?


PTE - L90,R75,S90,W85(10 points)
Work Experience - As per ACS evaluation, it is 3 to 5 years(5 points) 

I see many people who have lodged EOI(60+5 points) at a later date than mine in this forum and are getting invited from NSW. I would like to know, if there is any correlation specifically between NSW SS and experience & English.


----------



## hari_it_ram (Jun 30, 2013)

wolverinerocks said:


> PTE - L90,R75,S90,W85(10 points)
> 
> Work Experience - As per ACS evaluation, it is 3 to 5 years(5 points)
> 
> ...




I am in same category like you, only two things can be assumed as if now, our jobcode and total yrs of skilled Exp. Not sure what's your exact yrs of skilled exp. Hope you have more than 4 years of skilled yrs to get invite in future rounds.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. Please bare my spelling and grammar as I am posting from mobile.


----------



## wolverinerocks (Sep 14, 2015)

aussiedream87 said:


> No define timelines for NSW but 2613XX are being invite with those points so hold it for a while you should hear from them soon.
> 
> Mean while track the progress of your code and see the trend for yourself here


Thank you...I checked it. Invites seems to be provided in an arbitrary manner and there was no pattern. Is there any other similar way to track it?


----------



## wolverinerocks (Sep 14, 2015)

hari_it_ram said:


> I am in same category like you, only two things can be assumed as if now, our jobcode and total yrs of skilled Exp. Not sure what's your exact yrs of skilled exp. Hope you have more than 4 years of skilled yrs to get invite in future rounds.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. Please bare my spelling and grammar as I am posting from mobile.


Total years of work experience - 6 years and 4 months
Work experience After ACS deduction - 4 years and 4 months
Job code - 261313(Software Engineer)
EOI lodged on 18-June-2016 for 189 visa(60 points) and 190(NSW-60+5 points)


----------



## daussie (Jun 16, 2016)

wolverinerocks said:


> Hi All, I lodged EOI with 189 visa(60 points) and 190(NSW-60+5 points) for 261313(Software Engineer) on 18-June-2016 and still I haven't received any state nomination invitation from NSW.
> 
> Can someone advice on this? Please pour your thoughts.


Can share points for English and skilled experience as per ACS?


----------



## hari_it_ram (Jun 30, 2013)

bonkers911 said:


> Hey, thanks for your response. What do you think that how will I score in my actual exam?




Again, no one can answer this. Considering your mock test, 79+ is really possible. But don't be over confident, it will back fire.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. Please bare my spelling and grammar as I am posting from mobile.


----------



## johar.sanjeev (May 29, 2015)

Guys i have already applied for 190 nsw. So can i lodge seprate eoi for 489 nsw


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

johar.sanjeev said:


> Guys i have already applied for 190 nsw. So can i lodge seprate eoi for 489 nsw


yes, you can lodge a new EOI for nsw 489. by the way, what is your points split up ? please advise.


----------



## Lady$Bird (Sep 25, 2015)

Hi all,
Once we receive the invitation from NSW, after applying for nomination, what are all the chances of rejection ? What is the criteria for approval/rejection ? Is it based on teh documents we provide or is there any criteria which makes sure application rejected by the state ?


----------



## FFacs (Jul 6, 2016)

Lady$Bird said:


> Hi all,
> Once we receive the invitation from NSW, after applying for nomination, what are all the chances of rejection ? What is the criteria for approval/rejection ? Is it based on teh documents we provide or is there any criteria which makes sure application rejected by the state ?


My understanding is that they will verify your claims in the EOI, though I'm not 100% sure on this.


----------



## meraprvisa (May 11, 2016)

when is the next NSW 190 round ?

anyone who can confirm...

thanks..


----------



## daussie (Jun 16, 2016)

meraprvisa said:


> when is the next NSW 190 round ?
> 
> anyone who can confirm...
> 
> thanks..


Estimate: 13th October


----------



## meraprvisa (May 11, 2016)

daussie said:


> Estimate: 13th October


NSW plans rounds on Friday... i guess.

so chances are that the round will be conducted on 14Oct and 28Oct.... 

correct me if i am wrong....


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

daussie said:


> Estimate: 13th October


14 Oct hopefully.


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

meraprvisa said:


> NSW plans rounds on Friday... i guess.
> 
> so chances are that the round will be conducted on 14Oct and 28Oct....
> 
> correct me if i am wrong....


Looking at the trend Yes those are the ideal dates. However, we have to wait until they send to confirm reason being they are State Sponsorship.


----------



## palz (Sep 2, 2016)

Anyone filed NSW application who got invited on 30th Sep?


----------



## Rohit R (May 24, 2014)

I am preparing documents at the moment bro !! will file it soon.



palz said:


> Anyone filed NSW application who got invited on 30th Sep?


----------



## Rohit R (May 24, 2014)

*NSW application*

Hi Experts,

Need your help here !!

I have included my spouse in my EOI but not claiming any points for her. Do i need to upload her documents too while submitting NSW application ? Please advise.

Is there any extra fee for spouse in case of NSW application submission as it is in case of DIBP ? I know its AUD 300 but does it differ in case spouse is included ?

Thanks,
Rohit


----------



## Lady$Bird (Sep 25, 2015)

Rohit R said:


> I am preparing documents at the moment bro !! will file it soon.


What are all the documents required ?


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

Lady$Bird said:


> What are all the documents required ?


i think you can refer the following link from nsw official site that lists the documents required : 

After you have been invited - Live & Work in New South Wales


----------



## Rohit R (May 24, 2014)

Hi Ladybird,

Following is the list of documents.

1. Bio-data page of the passport
2. Skills assessment by ACS
3. English test
4. Education documents
5. Resume

Apart from them, there are few documents that can be added additionally to support your points. Please find below the link mentioning the list of documents shared by one of our friend on this forum.

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...itation-1st-july-2016-a-219.html#post11138594



Lady$Bird said:


> What are all the documents required ?


----------



## Rohit R (May 24, 2014)

Forgot to mention one more point :

6. All related documents for which you have claimed points.



Rohit R said:


> Hi Ladybird,
> 
> Following is the list of documents.
> 
> ...


----------



## andyyangjian (May 1, 2015)

meraprvisa said:


> when is the next NSW 190 round ?
> 
> anyone who can confirm...
> 
> thanks..


should be 14/OCT


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

Rohit R said:


> Hi Experts,
> 
> Need your help here !!
> 
> ...


You are nominated to apply for NSW right? Then you need only your documents. Spouse documents will be when you lodge you visa. And there is no 300AUD that you have to for your wife. This is specifically for the Primary Applicant here.


----------



## omnipotentkrishna (Jul 5, 2015)

Hi All,
I am filling my ACS by tomorrow for VISA 189 (60 points) and VISA 190 (60 + 5). I would like to know approximately how much time it will take to get final VISA invitation? Please suggest.


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

omnipotentkrishna said:


> Hi All,
> I am filling my ACS by tomorrow for VISA 189 (60 points) and VISA 190 (60 + 5). I would like to know approximately how much time it will take to get final VISA invitation? Please suggest.


hi krishna, 

what is your points split up for 190 and you are planning to apply for which state ? please advise.


----------



## FFacs (Jul 6, 2016)

omnipotentkrishna said:


> Hi All,
> I am filling my ACS by tomorrow for VISA 189 (60 points) and VISA 190 (60 + 5). I would like to know approximately how much time it will take to get final VISA invitation? Please suggest.


We can't tell you. it depends on your skill chosen. For state nomination it's even more opaque. more importantly, you need to reframe your understanding of the process. It is not certain you will get a visa.

Can we get a sticky on the forum to address this question? Everyday someone comes in here wanting to know when they are due to get their visa.


----------



## ricky7 (Aug 21, 2016)

does any one know when the occupation 411213 was invited by any state, i have been waiting since june , reallly feed up .


----------



## snowfall (Jun 25, 2016)

*NSW 190 Invite*

Hi guys,

I have applied EOI for NSW 190 on 22nd Sept with 65 points. When I checked myimmitracker, there are few guys who got invite who applied after me and many didnt get invite who applied before me. 

Please refer the screenshot attached. 

Doubts.

1. What is the logic for NSW invitation? Isnt based on the points and earlier date of EOI?
2. When is the next 190 inivitation? where can I get the update?

Please help.

Regards,

Snow Fall


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

ricky7 said:


> does any one know when the occupation 411213 was invited by any state, i have been waiting since june , reallly feed up .


refer to this url https://myimmitracker.com/en/au/trackers/visa-tracker-sc190


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

snowfall said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I have applied EOI for NSW 190 on 22nd Sept with 65 points. When I checked myimmitracker, there are few guys who got invite who applied after me and many didnt get invite who applied before me.
> 
> ...


1. The selection process is competitive. Candidates are selected and ranked in the following order:

-Occupation
-Australian (DIBP) points
-English score
-Skilled employment

2.Probably dates are 14 & 28 OCT. Its totally based on last few rounds so cant confirm the dates.


----------



## ricky7 (Aug 21, 2016)

aussiedream87 said:


> refer to this url https://myimmitracker.com/en/au/trackers/visa-tracker-sc190


no one has on this occupation since last year on immigration tracker


----------



## FFacs (Jul 6, 2016)

ricky7 said:


> no one has on this occupation since last year on immigration tracker


Bear in mind that immitracker is just a list of users, not an actual submission, invitation or grant tracker. It's very useful, but not authoritative. Don't give up hope.


----------



## ricky7 (Aug 21, 2016)

i have not find any single person on occupation 411213 anywhere on immigration tracker and expatforum applying for any visa or eoi ..any one seen some where?


----------



## yikes297 (Jul 21, 2016)

snowfall said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I have applied EOI for NSW 190 on 22nd Sept with 65 points. When I checked myimmitracker, there are few guys who got invite who applied after me and many didnt get invite who applied before me.
> 
> ...


Same here, applied on 20th Sep 2016 with 65+5 points for 261111. Got the response from my agent no invitation yet. I do see some in immitracker with similar points like me with close enough EOI DOE getting invitation. Let's just hope for good news next round.


----------



## hari_it_ram (Jun 30, 2013)

omnipotentkrishna said:


> Hi All,
> I am filling my ACS by tomorrow for VISA 189 (60 points) and VISA 190 (60 + 5). I would like to know approximately how much time it will take to get final VISA invitation? Please suggest.




As I already cleared in PM, no one can actually give the time line for their own cases itself. It's all depends on the CO and the verification he wants to conduct. All we can do is provide the documents to the max and wait for the direct grant. Few got in 20 days and few got in 300 days. Don't worry abt timelines at the early stage, still a loooong way to go. Even the standard 12 week deadline from VIC for application outcome has been delayed for more 13 weeks for unknown reasons. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. Please bare my spelling and grammar as I am posting from mobile.


----------



## wolverinerocks (Sep 14, 2015)

daussie said:


> Can share points for English and skilled experience as per ACS?


daussie,

Total years of work experience - 6 years and 4 months
Work experience After ACS deduction - 4 years and 4 months

I have updated my signature. Is there any correlation between NSW invitation and English & skilled experience?


----------



## daussie (Jun 16, 2016)

wolverinerocks said:


> daussie said:
> 
> 
> > Can share points for English and skilled experience as per ACS?
> ...


They rank by Occupation, Points, English score followed by skilled experience and finally DOE.


----------



## Lady$Bird (Sep 25, 2015)

Like the invitation rounds, do they have any predefined dates for approval process also ? If the approval mail comes, do we have to wait for the invitation from Skillselect as well ? What is the process ?


----------



## FFacs (Jul 6, 2016)

Lady$Bird said:


> Like the invitation rounds, do they have any predefined dates for approval process also ? If the approval mail comes, do we have to wait for the invitation from Skillselect as well ? What is the process ?


You mean approval of the nomination? The site says 12 weeks, though they have been much quicker of late. Go read the NSW site to understand the process fully, including when you will receive the invite from DIBP.


----------



## Lady$Bird (Sep 25, 2015)

FFacs said:


> You mean approval of the nomination? The site says 12 weeks, though they have been much quicker of late. Go read the NSW site to understand the process fully, including when you will receive the invite from DIBP.


I have already received the invitation from NSW and I am aware of the 12 weeks time frame. My question was, does the approval happen randomly in this 12 week period or do they have any predefined dates, like 2nd and 4th Wednesday or something ?

Also, once we get the approval from NSW, do we have to wait for an invitation from Skillselect as well ? If yes, how long does that process take ?


----------



## hari_it_ram (Jun 30, 2013)

Lady$Bird said:


> I have already received the invitation from NSW and I am aware of the 12 weeks time frame. My question was, does the approval happen randomly in this 12 week period or do they have any predefined dates, like 2nd and 4th Wednesday or something ?
> 
> 
> 
> Also, once we get the approval from NSW, do we have to wait for an invitation from Skillselect as well ? If yes, how long does that process take ?




You will get approval either by very next day or on the last day of your 12 week deadline. No scheduled one for nomination approval. Many got in less than 2 to 3 weeks.

You will see invited status in skillselect. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. Please bare my spelling and grammar as I am posting from mobile.


----------



## Kasun.Tharaka (Sep 29, 2016)

Dear Expats,

Got a problem.
My name stated in birth certificate & Passport is (Full name)different with the name mentioned in Degree certificate, Employment letters(regularly using name).
Even though this was not an issue in Skill assessment process(submitted Degree,transcript and PP ), will that be an issue in Nomination and Visa stages?.
Providing affidavit is enough?
Agent saying affidavit is enough. 
Do i need to get another Degree, transcript, employment offer letter, promotion letter, pay slips,.... with the name mentioned as passport?


----------



## andyyangjian (May 1, 2015)

Lady$Bird said:


> I have already received the invitation from NSW and I am aware of the 12 weeks time frame. My question was, does the approval happen randomly in this 12 week period or do they have any predefined dates, like 2nd and 4th Wednesday or something ?
> 
> Also, once we get the approval from NSW, do we have to wait for an invitation from Skillselect as well ? If yes, how long does that process take ?


the current waiting time for approval is around 2-3 weeks, some approvals are sent randomly but NSW also prefers to send approvals in groups. eg many people including me were invited 16/9 and received approvals on 30/09

my invitation email from skillselect actually came 20min earlier than NSW's approval email


----------



## Kasun.Tharaka (Sep 29, 2016)

Any help ??


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

Kasun.Tharaka said:


> Any help ??


what is your query?


----------



## ManiSG (Jun 23, 2016)

Kasun.Tharaka said:


> Dear Expats,
> 
> Got a problem.
> My name stated in birth certificate & Passport is (Full name)different with the name mentioned in Degree certificate, Employment letters(regularly using name).
> ...


after invite when applying there will be a field have you ever known with a different name where you maybe select yes and provide details. Its my guess I am not an expert. If your agent is MARA agent you should trust him/her. 
I have a question did you receive positive skill assessment ? if yes then did you submit your affidavit to them ? if yes under what field my friend have same problem and still needs to apply for assessment.


----------



## JP Mosa (Mar 14, 2013)

Kasun.Tharaka said:


> Dear Expats,
> 
> Got a problem.
> My name stated in birth certificate & Passport is (Full name)different with the name mentioned in Degree certificate, Employment letters(regularly using name).
> ...


Enough

Fill your other name in "Any other names" in Form 80


----------



## Vikassk21 (Jun 14, 2016)

Any updates on ur NSW Nomination accepted. I have lodged mine on 22 Sept 2016



ajithingmire said:


> I received in 9 days. Their website says 12 weeks, but you should get in couple of weeks.


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

Guys.. I have updated the STATES NOMINATIONS trend. See here:
Pro-Rata Occupations - Invitation Trend
PS. Switch between the tabs!


----------



## Vikassk21 (Jun 14, 2016)

Hi All,

I have got NSW invitation on 16th Sept 2016, Applied on 22 Sept and waiting for the results. 
I have noticed that few of our fellow members have already got the nomination approval on 30th sept. 

I took some time in lodging the application and finally did it 6 days later.

My question is when do I expect a reply from NSW ?

What is their usual processing time? [2-3 weeks / how many business]


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Vikassk21 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have got NSW invitation on 16th Sept 2016, Applied on 22 Sept and waiting for the results.
> I have noticed that few of our fellow members have already got the nomination approval on 30th sept.
> ...




2-6 weeks on average.

Sone go as much as 8 weeks.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kasun.Tharaka (Sep 29, 2016)

JP Mosa said:


> Enough
> 
> Fill your other name in "Any other names" in Form 80


Many Thanks for the comment JP Mosa..


----------



## Kasun.Tharaka (Sep 29, 2016)

ManiSG said:


> after invite when applying there will be a field have you ever known with a different name where you maybe select yes and provide details. Its my guess I am not an expert. If your agent is MARA agent you should trust him/her.
> I have a question did you receive positive skill assessment ? if yes then did you submit your affidavit to them ? if yes under what field my friend have same problem and still needs to apply for assessment.


Many Thanks for the details.
Yes I have received a +assessment result and i haven't submitted affidavit for that..But it didn't triggered.
But my advice is better to submit one.
thanks again..


----------



## OZCallingUs (Jul 24, 2016)

Hi,
Can we expect invitations for 261313 - 55 pointers by Dec or Jan?
My profile -
POINTS - 55 + 5
IELTS overall - 8
EXPERIENCE - 0 (4 years deducted by ACS)
CODE - 261313


Sent from my LG-H630D using Tapatalk


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

OZCallingUs said:


> Hi,
> Can we expect invitations for 261313 - 55 pointers by Dec or Jan?
> My profile -
> POINTS - 55 + 5
> ...


cant really say how long one has to wait. Meanwhile check with VIC requirement and see if you drop an application with them as well..


----------



## OZCallingUs (Jul 24, 2016)

aussiedream87 said:


> cant really say how long one has to wait. Meanwhile check with VIC requirement and see if you drop an application with them as well..


VIC is not accepting offshore applicants as of now. All hopes on NSW  

Sent from my LG-H630D using Tapatalk


----------



## FFacs (Jul 6, 2016)

OZCallingUs said:


> VIC is not accepting offshore applicants as of now. All hopes on NSW
> 
> Sent from my LG-H630D using Tapatalk


They're not? Where did you see this?


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

OZCallingUs said:


> Hi,
> Can we expect invitations for 261313 - 55 pointers by Dec or Jan?
> My profile -
> POINTS - 55 + 5
> ...


Many who fall under 261313 60+5 are waiting for invites.. i think once they are cleared you would receive it. 

By the way when did you submit your eoi and what is your overall points split up? please advise.


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

OZCallingUs said:


> VIC is not accepting offshore applicants as of now. All hopes on NSW
> 
> Sent from my LG-H630D using Tapatalk


when did they stop accepting new applications?? :O


----------



## daussie (Jun 16, 2016)

OZCallingUs said:


> aussiedream87 said:
> 
> 
> > cant really say how long one has to wait. Meanwhile check with VIC requirement and see if you drop an application with them as well..
> ...


Reference please....????????


----------



## aditya_barca (May 15, 2016)

Vic is accepting. I submitted couple of days ago. Where did u read vic is not accepting.

Sent from my XT1068 using Tapatalk


----------



## aditya_barca (May 15, 2016)

My guess is next couple of rounds should clear 60+5 pointers for developer programmer code. I see a guy with 3 years acs approved exp got invite last time. So anything less than 3 years essentially means 5 points less. I knw , it depends on how many more get added in between. Just hope to get ita before they close for Christmas.

Sent from my XT1068 using Tapatalk


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

aditya_barca said:


> My guess is next couple of rounds should clear 60+5 pointers for developer programmer code. I see a guy with 3 years acs approved exp got invite last time. So anything less than 3 years essentially means 5 points less. I knw , it depends on how many more get added in between. Just hope to get ita before they close for Christmas.
> 
> Sent from my XT1068 using Tapatalk


Any idea what is the closing time duration for Christmas generally? please advise.


----------



## mochiko (Sep 29, 2016)

Any update if there are NSW 190 invitations received? Especially for Industrial Engineers?

I am still waiting till now...Hoping to be nominated the soonest.


----------



## andyyangjian (May 1, 2015)

mochiko said:


> Any update if there are NSW 190 invitations received? Especially for Industrial Engineers?
> 
> I am still waiting till now...Hoping to be nominated the soonest.


NSW is not inviting 2335XX you must have 60 points and go for 189


----------



## Lady$Bird (Sep 25, 2015)

Has anyone who received invitation on 30th Sept submitted nomination application ?


----------



## FFacs (Jul 6, 2016)

Lady$Bird said:


> Has anyone who received invitation on 30th Sept submitted nomination application ?


Yes, a couple of days back.


----------



## Lady$Bird (Sep 25, 2015)

FFacs said:


> Yes, a couple of days back.


Please update if/when you receive any communication from them.


----------



## palz (Sep 2, 2016)

When we submit NSW application after invite, do we get any acknowledgement with State Sponsorship reference number just like the way VIC sending acknowledgement? All I received is payment successful email.


----------



## lucky0318 (Oct 5, 2016)

Any information on NSW invites for 263111?


ANZSCO: 263111 Age: 30 Edu: 15 Exp: 0 Eng: 10 Spouse: 5
IELTS: 8
EOI 189: 26/9/16
EOI 190 NSW: 26/9/16 
Invite: ***


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

lucky0318 said:


> Any information on NSW invites for 263111?
> 
> 
> ANZSCO: 263111 Age: 30 Edu: 15 Exp: 0 Eng: 10 Spouse: 5
> ...


Nothing for now.


----------



## anurag.vashist (Mar 28, 2016)

aussiedream87 said:


> Nothing for now.


Aussie dream87 - in how many days you received approval from nsw on invite?

Sent from my HTC Desire 820 dual sim using Tapatalk


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

anurag.vashist said:


> Aussie dream87 - in how many days you received approval from nsw on invite?
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire 820 dual sim using Tapatalk


NSW nomination applications usually take 12 weeks to process. But, You should hear from soon. They send out invitations real quick.


----------



## pr2b (Jul 24, 2013)

*CV/Resume sample for NSW*

Guys I have couple of questions and would appreciate if someone could help me here

1- Is there a CV/Resume template or a sample to be used while preparing the documents for NSW application?

2- Once NSW nomination, visa application, and grant is completed, when would someone be expected to go to NSW for 2 years residency. For example, if I am applying onshore and I am living in Victoria then after getting the PR on NSW sponsorship I am expected to stay there for 2 years. When would this time start. I read somewhere the visa is applicable the day it is granted if I am onshore. Is there any grace period to make arrangements for move?


----------



## Binhtran95 (May 16, 2016)

Hi guys! I got the invitation last friday. My occupation is Dental Technician. Eoi summited on 18th9 with 65pts+5 adward points. 
Can anyone please answer me if we have to work fulltime on 190 visa???


----------



## Vikassk21 (Jun 14, 2016)

Hi Senior members,

Can some one please tell if DIBP VISA fee payment can be done via FOREX card which has appropriate balance in AUD. 

Any other cheap means of payment. ? please suggest, as my credit card doesnt have so much of credit limit and the conversion fee on credit card will be 14-17k for overall fee payment.


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

Vikassk21 said:


> Hi Senior members,
> 
> Can some one please tell if DIBP VISA fee payment can be done via FOREX card which has appropriate balance in AUD.
> 
> Any other cheap means of payment. ? please suggest, as my credit card doesnt have so much of credit limit and the conversion fee on credit card will be 14-17k for overall fee payment.


Dont use credit card they charge way too much for conversion rates. Do a search on the these forex card. Many cards are available and take a single currency forex card and make sure you load 100AUD more than the required amount to be on safe side. You can always use the money later when required.


----------



## zooter80 (Jul 14, 2012)

Binhtran95 said:


> Hi guys! I got the invitation last friday. My occupation is Dental Technician. Eoi summited on 18th9 with 65pts+5 adward points.
> Can anyone please answer me if we have to work fulltime on 190 visa???


not required. You're free to work in whatever profession and for part-time or just sit at home also...your wish!


----------



## Binhtran95 (May 16, 2016)

zooter80 said:


> not required. You're free to work in whatever profession and for part-time or just sit at home also...your wish!


Hi Zooter80
Thanks for the prompt answer! Its great if there is no working requirement. As I plan to go to uni over there, I was worried that if I worked full-time I would not have enough time for studying but if it is what you said then there should be nothing to worry about


----------



## FFacs (Jul 6, 2016)

Binhtran95 said:


> Hi Zooter80
> Thanks for the prompt answer! Its great if there is no working requirement. As I plan to go to uni over there, I was worried that if I worked full-time I would not have enough time for studying but if it is what you said then there should be nothing to worry about


Except being poor.


----------



## zooter80 (Jul 14, 2012)

FFacs said:


> Except being poor.


maybe plans to work part-time...


----------



## Brian_Tourbillon (Aug 1, 2016)

I think once you got PR, tuition is much cheaper compare to the international student. Do you aware of that?



Binhtran95 said:


> Hi Zooter80
> Thanks for the prompt answer! Its great if there is no working requirement. As I plan to go to uni over there, I was worried that if I worked full-time I would not have enough time for studying but if it is what you said then there should be nothing to worry about


----------



## aurora.a (Oct 28, 2015)

Any approvals today?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## palz (Sep 2, 2016)

For those who submitted NSW application in the recent past, do we receive any acknowledgement from NSW on application submission? All I received is NSW payment receipt. Please advise. Cheers!!!


----------



## Rohit R (May 24, 2014)

*NSW application ack*

Guys,

I have the same question. I just submitted my application and last page from NSW site said : Your payment has been successful. Nothing after this. Hope it is same for everyone !! 

I have not received any mail from them yet !! how much time it usually takes for payment notification mail ? Those who have submitted the application, please comment.

Thanks



palz said:


> When we submit NSW application after invite, do we get any acknowledgement with State Sponsorship reference number just like the way VIC sending acknowledgement? All I received is payment successful email.


----------



## FFacs (Jul 6, 2016)

Rohit R said:


> Guys,
> 
> I have the same question. I just submitted my application and last page from NSW site said : Your payment has been successful. Nothing after this. Hope it is same for everyone !!
> 
> ...


Didn't submit it myself, but I think my agent did indeed receive some sort of acceptance through the mail, that and a receipt.


----------



## Kasun.Tharaka (Sep 29, 2016)

ITAs today??


----------



## FFacs (Jul 6, 2016)

Kasun.Tharaka said:


> ITAs today??


The timing appears to be the Friday after the DIBP 189 invite round.


----------



## Rohit R (May 24, 2014)

I entered different email id(other than the one i used for EOI) while filling application form due to which payment mail from NSW was sent to that mail id. Both emails belong to me but i am just worried whether it will create any problem or not !! any comments on it ? I am bit worried now.



FFacs said:


> Didn't submit it myself, but I think my agent did indeed receive some sort of acceptance through the mail, that and a receipt.


----------



## Vikassk21 (Jun 14, 2016)

Hi Guys,

Good day every one. 

Any one out there ? I have filed for NSW nomination on 22 Sept. 
Any one Waiting for NSW approval like me who have filed for nomination after 22 Sept and before 30 Sept?
Please respond.

Also when will NSW send out Approvals. Is it on everyday basis or every friday or the friday following 189 pick? Please advice.


----------



## FFacs (Jul 6, 2016)

Rohit R said:


> I entered different email id(other than the one i used for EOI) while filling application form due to which payment mail from NSW was sent to that mail id. Both emails belong to me but i am just worried whether it will create any problem or not !! any comments on it ? I am bit worried now.


I have no idea, though recommend keeping things as simple as possible for this type of procedure. I would check your spam folders and contact NSW to check if your application was received.


----------



## Vikassk21 (Jun 14, 2016)

FFacs said:


> I have no idea, though recommend keeping things as simple as possible for this type of procedure. I would check your spam folders and contact NSW to check if your application was received.


when can u expect the reply back form them ?


----------



## 1322146 (Sep 27, 2016)

palz said:


> For those who submitted NSW application in the recent past, do we receive any acknowledgement from NSW on application submission? All I received is NSW payment receipt. Please advise. Cheers!!!


You should receive two emails with a payment confirmation and "application received" confirmation.


----------



## Vikassk21 (Jun 14, 2016)

MrElliot said:


> You should receive two emails with a payment confirmation and "application received" confirmation.


I have two mails, one with "application received and my SRN number" and second one Payment received - Approved.


----------



## Vikassk21 (Jun 14, 2016)

palz said:


> For those who submitted NSW application in the recent past, do we receive any acknowledgement from NSW on application submission? All I received is NSW payment receipt. Please advise. Cheers!!!


Please do inform me once your application gets approved. I would also post in the forum as soon as I receive the mail.


----------



## Vikassk21 (Jun 14, 2016)

aussiedream87 said:


> Dont use credit card they charge way too much for conversion rates. Do a search on the these forex card. Many cards are available and take a single currency forex card and make sure you load 100AUD more than the required amount to be on safe side. You can always use the money later when required.


Thank you so much. I got my forex card, all HDFC bank users can buy the card from Net banking. Goto Prepaid cards and place a request. U will get in a day or two. They charge 500 INR


----------



## FFacs (Jul 6, 2016)

Vikassk21 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Good day every one.
> 
> ...


There are no hard and fast timings such as with the 189 rounds. It would APPEAR, though, that the day before invites are sent (which APPEARS to happen the Friday after 189 invites) people receive the nomination. Only speculation though.



TBH I'm quite glad to have a week or two to breathe, my wallet is starting to look VERY empty.


----------



## Rohit R (May 24, 2014)

Thanks for your response.

I have received two emails from NSW, 1) application has been received 2) Payment received.

But I received both these emails on different email that i mentioned in application. I have also sent a mail to NSW regarding different email issue. I hope it wont create any problems in my process. :fingerscrossed:

Any idea how much time do they take to respond ?

Thanks





FFacs said:


> I have no idea, though recommend keeping things as simple as possible for this type of procedure. I would check your spam folders and contact NSW to check if your application was received.






FFacs said:


> I have no idea, though recommend keeping things as simple as possible for this type of procedure. I would check your spam folders and contact NSW to check if your application was received.


----------



## FFacs (Jul 6, 2016)

Rohit R said:


> Thanks for your response.
> 
> I have received two emails from NSW, 1) application has been received 2) Payment received.
> 
> ...


That question has been asked and answered at least once per page in the last five pages


----------



## Rohit R (May 24, 2014)

I am sorry if i was not clear with my question. 
I meant the response of my query email to NSW. How much time do they take to respond in case anyone has contacted them ever ?



FFacs said:


> That question has been asked and answered at least once per page in the last five pages


----------



## hari_it_ram (Jun 30, 2013)

No one can answer this  Just because someone got the response within the SLA does not nesscarily mean that others will have the same SLA. It all depends on their NSW CO. As usual nothing else we can do other than to wait.



Rohit R said:


> I am sorry if i was not clear with my question.
> I meant the response of my query email to NSW. How much time do they take to respond in case anyone has contacted them ever ?


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

Rohit R said:


> I am sorry if i was not clear with my question.
> I meant the response of my query email to NSW. How much time do they take to respond in case anyone has contacted them ever ?


no defined timelines.


----------



## aurora.a (Oct 28, 2015)

Rohit R said:


> I am sorry if i was not clear with my question.
> 
> I meant the response of my query email to NSW. How much time do they take to respond in case anyone has contacted them ever ?




It's better to call them


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sreejithkm (Oct 4, 2016)

*190 for NSW / 2611*

Hi Friends,

I've submitted 190 EOI for NSW on 06-Oct-16. 

Occupation : Systems Analyst - 261112
Points : 65 (before state nomination)

Any idea, as per the current trend, by when can I expect the invitation to apply for state nomination?


Thanks!

Sreejith


----------



## FFacs (Jul 6, 2016)

sreejithkm said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I've submitted 190 EOI for NSW on 06-Oct-16.
> 
> ...


What's the breakdown of your points? NSW indicates they rank according to English and experience, after skills and points. Invites to-date for 2611xx indicate a preference for experience over English, but with proficient English at least. I have no expert knowlesge, just looking at immitracker, suggest you do the same.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

aussiedream87 said:


> no defined timelines.


There are very very definite timelines if you are waiting for an approval. Just go on to the tracker and estimate - its as this. You would see the exact average number of days - hundreds of people used it.


----------



## daussie (Jun 16, 2016)

We cannot predict these. Just have to wait till they decide to invite....


----------



## sreejithkm (Oct 4, 2016)

FFacs said:


> What's the breakdown of your points? NSW indicates they rank according to English and experience, after skills and points. Invites to-date for 2611xx indicate a preference for experience over English, but with proficient English at least. I have no expert knowlesge, just looking at immitracker, suggest you do the same.


Thank you for the reply. Please see my points breakdown:-

Age: 25, Edu: 15, Exp: 15, Eng: 10 (PTE / Proficient, L: 76, R: 78, W: 84, S: 88)

Please let me know your thoughts.

Thank you!

-Sreejith


----------



## FFacs (Jul 6, 2016)

sreejithkm said:


> Thank you for the reply. Please see my points breakdown:-
> 
> Age: 25, Edu: 15, Exp: 15, Eng: 10 (PTE / Proficient, L: 76, R: 78, W: 84, S: 88)
> 
> ...


First, I;'m not an expert. You need to talk to a licensed agent for advice, if you need it. If you look at ImmiTracker you'll see that those invited by NSW in the last "round" had 15 points for experience. You can draw your own conclusions.


----------



## sreejithkm (Oct 4, 2016)

Thank you for the inputs. Hoping for the best. I am not following immitracker currently but will do so from now on.


----------



## vsb546 (Apr 16, 2016)

2015-2016 - State Invitation Summary 2015-2016 |

NSW following same trend like last year because in 2016 until August there were 105 nominations issued which were last year is 108 so If I am not wrong there would be 185 nominations for this month. Please comment on this guys with your knowledge and information.


----------



## daussie (Jun 16, 2016)

vsb546 said:


> 2015-2016 - State Invitation Summary 2015-2016 |
> 
> NSW following same trend like last year because in 2016 until August there were 105 nominations issued which were last year is 108 so If I am not wrong there would be 185 nominations for this month. Please comment on this guys with your knowledge and information.


I hope this information correct


----------



## FFacs (Jul 6, 2016)

vsb546 said:


> 2015-2016 - State Invitation Summary 2015-2016 |
> 
> NSW following same trend like last year because in 2016 until August there were 105 nominations issued which were last year is 108 so If I am not wrong there would be 185 nominations for this month. Please comment on this guys with your knowledge and information.


Naturally one cannot guarantee the future based on prior data, but this might give some hope both to those on NSW 190 and those on 189. Be aware that there will also be those on non pro-rata professions that are on 55+5 who will make up a large chunk of the invites (actually the point of the 190 visa). Nevertheless, we can hope that NSW open the gates and also bring the 189 queue to a reasonable level.


----------



## hari_it_ram (Jun 30, 2013)

Yeah, last year they issued invite from OCT in a very aggressive mode. Lets hope the same continues this time around.


----------



## 1330690 (Oct 9, 2016)

Hi I lodged my EOI on the 4th of Oct in 189 with 65 points and also applied to NSW for sponsorship in 190 (65+5) in the accountants (general) category.
Following is my points breakdown:
Age:30
English: 20 (PTE-A 90,90,90,90)
Education: 15 (Bachelor's degree)

Is there any hope that NSW would nominate someone with 65 points in accountant category?
Please share your experiences.


----------



## FFacs (Jul 6, 2016)

arjunvir91 said:


> Hi I lodged my EOI on the 4th of Oct in 189 with 65 points and also applied to NSW for sponsorship in 190 (65+5) in the accountants (general) category.
> Following is my points breakdown:
> Age:30
> English: 20 (PTE-A 90,90,90,90)
> ...


We have no more insight than you. Look at ImmiTracker, review the posts, draw your conclusions.


----------



## Aus1984 (Sep 27, 2016)

*Visa Lodge/ITA submission*

Dear folks,

I received 190 approval from NSW two days ago, actually i am dealing my case through agent. Now my agent send me letters from NSW and DIBP and one visa application form to be filled by me. 

They are saying that we will submit this application form and provide police certificates later on. 

My query is that , Is it Ok to submit without police certificates etc. Or we should lodge with all documents as the deadline is very far.

Furthermore

Thanks
KR
Ali


----------



## Vikassk21 (Jun 14, 2016)

Aus1984 said:


> Dear folks,
> 
> I received 190 approval from NSW two days ago, actually i am dealing my case through agent. Now my agent send me letters from NSW and DIBP and one visa application form to be filled by me.
> 
> ...



Hi Ali,

Fisrt of all congratualtions on your successful approval from NSW. U are one stay away from ur goal. Yes it is absolutely okie to submit the form now and produce PCC and medicals later on.

Can you please let me know when do you receive NSW invite and when did u submit your application for NSW, also for what category did u file and points split up please.

Thanks
Vikas


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Vikassk21 said:


> Hi Ali,
> 
> Fisrt of all congratualtions on your successful approval from NSW. U are one stay away from ur goal. Yes it is absolutely okie to submit the form now and produce PCC and medicals later on.
> 
> ...


Please do not use text speak on the forum. See rule 6


----------



## daussie (Jun 16, 2016)

Is there a 189 round this week Wednesday?


----------



## hari_it_ram (Jun 30, 2013)

daussie said:


> Is there a 189 round this week Wednesday?




As per their trend it shd be 12th and 26th of this month. Still no updates on the skill select as usual. Maybe later this eve we can expect the skill select with the updated round info.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. Please bare my spelling and grammar as I am posting from mobile.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

daussie said:


> Is there a 189 round this week Wednesday?




Yep.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aus1984 (Sep 27, 2016)

Vikassk21 said:


> Hi Ali,
> 
> Fisrt of all congratualtions on your successful approval from NSW. U are one stay away from ur goal. Yes it is absolutely okie to submit the form now and produce PCC and medicals later on.
> 
> ...


Hi Vikas I submitted my EOI on 31st Aug 2016, Got invitation on 30 Sep 2016 , submitted same day and got approval on 7th Oct. I am 233214 Structural Engr.
total points was 55+5, 15 points for experience.

Furthermore, I read on the web that we can submit visa fee in instalment but my agent told me that you can not , please go through following link for details

_http://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Visa/Fees/explanation-of-visa-application-charges _
Thanks


----------



## Vikassk21 (Jun 14, 2016)

Aus1984 said:


> Hi Vikas I submitted my EOI on 31st Aug 2016, Got invitation on 30 Sep 2016 , submitted same day and got approval on 7th Oct. I am 233214 Structural Engr.
> total points was 55+5, 15 points for experience.
> 
> Furthermore, I read on the web that we can submit visa fee in instalment but my agent told me that you can not , please go through following link for details
> ...


Hi Aus1984,

Congrats buddy, your timeline looks just amazing. Happy for you 
Yes even my agent also told me the same thing, as we cant pay in installment.

I am hoping to hear back from them soon. 

Thanks


----------



## Aus1984 (Sep 27, 2016)

Vikassk21 said:


> Hi Aus1984,
> 
> Congrats buddy, your timeline looks just amazing. Happy for you
> Yes even my agent also told me the same thing, as we cant pay in installment.
> ...


Thank you very much, Best of luck for your journey


----------



## Brian_Tourbillon (Aug 1, 2016)

any nominated letter from NSW for those got invitation on 30 Sep 2016 ?


----------



## meraprvisa (May 11, 2016)

daussie said:


> I hope this information correct



hello !!

can anybody share data sheet for 2016-17 showing statewise data ?

thanks for help...


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

meraprvisa said:


> hello !!
> 
> can anybody share data sheet for 2016-17 showing statewise data ?
> 
> thanks for help...


Here you go:
https://goo.gl/FGXxAE
Switch to the last tab of this sheet.


----------



## meraprvisa (May 11, 2016)

BulletAK said:


> Here you go:
> https://goo.gl/FGXxAE
> Switch to the last tab of this sheet.


thanks for your quick reply...

this sheets needs to be updated... data is till 3Sep2016 round...


----------



## meraprvisa (May 11, 2016)

189 is expected next week?? 

no updates on skill select website... normally website is updated before the next round is conducted....

hope for the best.......


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

meraprvisa said:


> thanks for your quick reply...
> 
> this sheets needs to be updated... data is till 3Sep2016 round...


The sheet is already updated till last available information of 14 Sept invitation Round. 28th Sept round results are still yet to be announced by DIBP.


----------



## Brian_Tourbillon (Aug 1, 2016)

Hi mate,
I am structural engineer too. Congrat for the approval. I received the invi on 30 sept and submit on the day later, have not received approval from them.



Aus1984 said:


> Hi Vikas I submitted my EOI on 31st Aug 2016, Got invitation on 30 Sep 2016 , submitted same day and got approval on 7th Oct. I am 233214 Structural Engr.
> total points was 55+5, 15 points for experience.
> 
> Furthermore, I read on the web that we can submit visa fee in instalment but my agent told me that you can not , please go through following link for details
> ...


----------



## Aus1984 (Sep 27, 2016)

Brian_Tourbillon said:


> Hi mate,
> I am structural engineer too. Congrat for the approval. I received the invi on 30 sept and submit on the day later, have not received approval from them.


Hi, You will here from them soon, may b this friday. are you dealing through agent or by yourself.


----------



## rahejarajeev (Jun 29, 2016)

Aus1984 said:


> Hi Vikas I submitted my EOI on 31st Aug 2016, Got invitation on 30 Sep 2016 , submitted same day and got approval on 7th Oct. I am 233214 Structural Engr.
> total points was 55+5, 15 points for experience.
> 
> Furthermore, I read on the web that we can submit visa fee in instalment but my agent told me that you can not , please go through following link for details
> ...


With 55+5 which state nomination you received , Pls share.

regards, Rajeev


----------



## Aus1984 (Sep 27, 2016)

rahejarajeev said:


> With 55+5 which state nomination you received , Pls share.
> 
> regards, Rajeev


Its NSW , Cheers:rockon:


----------



## rahejarajeev (Jun 29, 2016)

Aus1984 said:


> Its NSW , Cheers:rockon:


You have really motivated me as I have also applied with 55+5 for Business Analyst on 29th Sep. Congrats to you once again Aus1984😁!!!

regards, Rajeev


----------



## Aus1984 (Sep 27, 2016)

rahejarajeev said:


> You have really motivated me as I have also applied with 55+5 for Business Analyst on 29th Sep. Congrats to you once again Aus1984😁!!!
> 
> regards, Rajeev


Best of luck for you rajeev


----------



## rahejarajeev (Jun 29, 2016)

Aus1984 said:


> Best of luck for you rajeev


Thx 

regards, Rajeev


----------



## Reshna (Oct 10, 2016)

*Hi*

My name is Reshna , I am new to this forum. Experts advice pls
Points
Age : 25
PTe:0
Aus exp:10
Overseas exp:5
Edu:15
Occupation : software engineer 
NSW EOI date (190) :15/5/2016 55+5
Invite : waiting😥


----------



## meraprvisa (May 11, 2016)

Reshna said:


> My name is Reshna , I am new to this forum. Experts advice pls
> Points
> Age : 25
> PTe:0
> ...



hi reshna,

it is better to go for PTE again. with 55 points chances of getting invite are very low...

retake PTE and score 65+ in all. you will get 10 points and your total will jump to 65. with 65 you will easily get 189 or 190 NSW invite.... no doubts...

hope this helps...


----------



## meraprvisa (May 11, 2016)

no one knows about the round details for NSW and 189....

hopefully skill select will be updated on 11Oct....

all the best...


----------



## Brian_Tourbillon (Aug 1, 2016)

Hi, i hope no problem occurs during processing time. I am doing by myself.



Aus1984 said:


> Brian_Tourbillon said:
> 
> 
> > Hi mate,
> ...


----------



## andyyangjian (May 1, 2015)

visa granted after 10 days' waiting


----------



## Rohit R (May 24, 2014)

Congratulations Andyangjian !!  That was really quick !! Party hard !!


andyyangjian said:


> visa granted after 10 days' waiting


----------



## uday63 (Sep 22, 2016)

andyyangjian said:


> visa granted after 10 days' waiting


Congrats!!

Do you claim points for work experience?

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## rahejarajeev (Jun 29, 2016)

andyyangjian said:


> visa granted after 10 days' waiting


Hey Andy,

Super !!! Congrats....
Can you pls share the occupation and points excluding nomination. Thx...

regards, Rajeev


----------



## FFacs (Jul 6, 2016)

andyyangjian said:


> visa granted after 10 days' waiting


Wow, that was fast. What will you do with your time now??? 

Did you front load everything (i.e. meds, PCC, form 80)?


----------



## meraprvisa (May 11, 2016)

NSW 190 round is expected this Friday i.e. 14Oct2016??

any news...


----------



## andyyangjian (May 1, 2015)

FFacs said:


> Wow, that was fast. What will you do with your time now???
> 
> Did you front load everything (i.e. meds, PCC, form 80)?


yes I submitted everything I have asap and did meds last week, but didnt submit 80 and they didnt ask for it, just granted my visa


----------



## OZCallingUs (Jul 24, 2016)

andyyangjian said:


> yes I submitted everything I have asap and did meds last week, but didnt submit 80 and they didnt ask for it, just granted my visa


Many many congratulations !!

Could you please share your timeline and points split up.

Sent from my LG-H630D using Tapatalk


----------



## Raj_imp (Aug 31, 2016)

andyyangjian said:


> visa granted after 10 days' waiting


Congrats Andy....could you please share the list of documents submitted for lodging the visa?


----------



## Reshna (Oct 10, 2016)

*Hi*



meraprvisa said:


> hi reshna,
> 
> it is better to go for PTE again. with 55 points chances of getting invite are very low...
> 
> ...


Hi,

Thank you for your insight. Even I am thinking the same.

Regards


----------



## Aus1984 (Sep 27, 2016)

andyyangjian said:


> yes I submitted everything I have asap and did meds last week, but didnt submit 80 and they didnt ask for it, just granted my visa


Hi, Congratz , this is really fast, what is your date for first entry


----------



## daussie (Jun 16, 2016)

Do we have 189 round today?


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

daussie said:


> Do we have 189 round today?


yeah ! many have already started receiving invites !


----------



## meraprvisa (May 11, 2016)

ksrikanthh said:


> yeah ! many have already started receiving invites !


hi Ksrikanthh...

i see we both belong to 261313 code.

can you please confirm your actual ACS experience (exact years and months) ?

any idea of next NSW 190?

Thanks and all the best..


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

meraprvisa said:


> hi Ksrikanthh...
> 
> i see we both belong to 261313 code.
> 
> ...


hi buddy,

updated my signature. please take a look


----------



## meraprvisa (May 11, 2016)

ksrikanthh said:


> hi buddy,
> 
> updated my signature. please take a look


definitely.... no scope of 189 with 60 points...

we only need to wait for 190 NSW... that is the only option...

what are your views??


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

meraprvisa said:


> definitely.... no scope of 189 with 60 points...
> 
> we only need to wait for 190 NSW... that is the only option...
> 
> what are your views??


absolutely ! it's quite difficult to say however looking at the reality , people with 60 pointers under 261313 almost doesn't have scope with the overflowing number of 65 and 65+ pointers. so i think 60 pointers can either 

1. wait for NSW 
2. try to increase the points for 189 to 65 and more.


----------



## meraprvisa (May 11, 2016)

ksrikanthh said:


> absolutely ! it's quite difficult to say however looking at the reality , people with 60 pointers under 261313 almost doesn't have scope with the overflowing number of 65 and 65+ pointers. so i think 60 pointers can either
> 
> 1. wait for NSW
> 2. try to increase the points for 189 to 65 and more.



even NSW is not sending invites to 261313. they are preferring 261312 and 261311.

i heard that NSW speeds up the process in Oct and Nov. i hope they will send more invites in Oct and Nov. 

lets hope for the best...

i will get 5 more points on 1Mar2017 as i will complete 8 years as per ACS. but i dont feel like waiting for 5Months.

fingers crossed... planning for PTE in Dec2016..


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

See state invitation trend here. 
Link: https://goo.gl/FGXxAE
PS. Switch between the tabs.


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

meraprvisa said:


> even NSW is not sending invites to 261313. they are preferring 261312 and 261311.
> 
> i heard that NSW speeds up the process in Oct and Nov. i hope they will send more invites in Oct and Nov.
> 
> ...


good


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

daussie said:


> Do we have 189 round today?


yes there were few on immitracker.


----------



## daussie (Jun 16, 2016)

As per immitracker records, a Software Enginner with 60 points (DOE 1st Feb) has been invited today with 189 round. Can we take this as a joke or truth?


----------



## hari_it_ram (Jun 30, 2013)

daussie said:


> As per immitracker records, a Software Enginner with 60 points (DOE 1st Feb) has been invited today with 189 round. Can we take this as true?




I really doubt this. 189 might have not crossed Oct 2016. Even if it does people who are waiting from 13th Dec 2015 shd have got the invite and reported on the forum. I will be very glad if the information is true 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. Please bare my spelling and grammar as I am posting from mobile.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

hari_it_ram said:


> I really doubt this. 189 might have not crossed Oct 2016. Even if it does people who are waiting from 13th Dec 2015 shd have got the invite and reported on the forum. I will be very glad if the information is true
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. Please bare my spelling and grammar as I am posting from mobile.




I think 1st of Feb is quite likely to be true... 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## qiangwang2505 (Aug 18, 2016)

I dont think so. According to another post, people with 65 points submited in 30 Sep not been invited yet.



andreyx108b said:


> I think 1st of Feb is quite likely to be true...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

BulletAK said:


> See state invitation trend here.
> Link: https://goo.gl/FGXxAE
> PS. Switch between the tabs.


good report BulletAK.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

qiangwang2505 said:


> I dont think so. According to another post, people with 65 points submited in 30 Sep not been invited yet.




Yep, just checked. Agrer


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## daussie (Jun 16, 2016)

Entry could be from an invited 65 pointer who got overexcited to lie.


----------



## meraprvisa (May 11, 2016)

190 NSW Planned this Friday i.e. 14Oct2016??

any news... please cofirm..


----------



## meraprvisa (May 11, 2016)

daussie said:


> Entry could be from an invited 65 pointer who got overexcited to lie.


i agree... sometimes people add wrong details on Immitracker and some just donot update the original info...


----------



## FFacs (Jul 6, 2016)

meraprvisa said:


> 190 NSW Planned this Friday i.e. 14Oct2016??
> 
> any news... please cofirm..


No-one on this forum has any insight into the planning for NSW. As you will know, there HAVE been invites on the Friday following 189 for the past few rounds. It could well be that this Friday has the same. But it might not, so don't get hopes up.


----------



## FFacs (Jul 6, 2016)

Have any of the 30th September invitees yet received their nomination? As I understand it NSW should be sending these out over the next day or so, now that 189 has blocked the EOIs of those who got invited in yesterday's round. Anyone received theirs?


----------



## Aus1984 (Sep 27, 2016)

FFacs said:


> Have any of the 30th September invitees yet received their nomination? As I understand it NSW should be sending these out over the next day or so, now that 189 has blocked the EOIs of those who got invited in yesterday's round. Anyone received theirs?


Yes I received nomination & ITA on 7th oct, I got invite on 30th Sep ..


----------



## FFacs (Jul 6, 2016)

Aus1984 said:


> Yes I received nomination & ITA on 7th oct, I got invite on 30th Sep ..


Thanks. IIRC you submitted the application to NSW the very same day. I submitted the following Monday. Fingers crossed I hear something in the next day or so.


----------



## meraprvisa (May 11, 2016)

Aus1984 said:


> Yes I received nomination & ITA on 7th oct, I got invite on 30th Sep ..


congrats.... good to see that someone from 261313 category got ITA... 

i request you to please confirm your points details... please do mention your exact ACS effective experience. 

have a nice day!!


----------



## Vikassk21 (Jun 14, 2016)

Aus1984 said:


> Yes I received nomination & ITA on 7th oct, I got invite on 30th Sep ..


I had got the invite on 16 Sept and filed on 22 Sept. 
I am waiting for NSW approval mail since 22 Sept. People who received the invites on Sept 30 got approval mails on Oct 7th, any idea why its getting delayed in my case?

Age : 28
Code : 261312
Poitns : 65 (60+5)


----------



## Aus1984 (Sep 27, 2016)

FFacs said:


> Thanks. IIRC you submitted the application to NSW the very same day. I submitted the following Monday. Fingers crossed I hear something in the next day or so.


yes , best of luck buddy


----------



## FFacs (Jul 6, 2016)

Vikassk21 said:


> I had got the invite on 16 Sept and filed on 22 Sept.
> I am waiting for NSW approval mail since 22 Sept. People who received the invites on Sept 30 got approval mails on Oct 7th, any idea why its getting delayed in my case?
> 
> Age : 28
> ...


No idea. Bear in mind that Aus1984 is not an ICTer. They must be using the CV for something, so I guess they need someone with some knowledge to review the document. Perhaps you missed the cut-off for 16th Sept invite reviews and got bundled with those invited on 30th Sept. Perhaps the engineering expert had little to review.


----------



## Vikassk21 (Jun 14, 2016)

FFacs said:


> No idea. Bear in mind that Aus1984 is not an ICTer. They must be using the CV for something, so I guess they need someone with some knowledge to review the document. Perhaps you missed the cut-off for 16th Sept invite reviews and got bundled with those invited on 30th Sept. Perhaps the engineering expert had little to review.



Many Thanks for the info. 

The problem I think is, my agent had submitted my resume which is 6 months old with not higlighting any of the technologies in boom in present market. 

I asked my agent if I need to update my resume before applying for NSW with updated experiece and adding few technologies as well. The agent denied and suggested that as I am in the same company with same role , I need not update any additional information in my resume. 
Will that be an issue ? 
Shall I ask my agent to re-submit my resume using SRN number or just wait with patience.?

To add to it, one more issue :
My comapny name was mentioned as : XXX Consultancy services LTD.
Actual name in Pay slip : XXX Consulting Service PVT LTD

Will this be a problem ?

Its been 20 days of waiting for me and people who were invited in Sept 30 also got aprovals. My prob is not in waiting but this trend is lil worrying as in whats wrong with my profile that I am not getting a Aproval and DIBP Visa invite.


----------



## FFacs (Jul 6, 2016)

Vikassk21 said:


> Many Thanks for the info.
> 
> The problem I think is, my agent had submitted my resume which is 6 months old with not higlighting any of the technologies in boom in present market.
> 
> ...


I can't tell you. I'm not an agent. I can understand your concern but if your agent is licensed then they should know best.


----------



## Vikassk21 (Jun 14, 2016)

FFacs said:


> I can't tell you. I'm not an agent. I can understand your concern but if your agent is licensed then they should know best.


I dont see his MARA number in any of the application which he has filed and sent me the preview copies. Not sure if he is licensed. But he has successfully got two of my close friends PR approved so I blindly went ahead with same agent.

I was not knowing that you guys in Expat forum are this quick and helpful. 

I am really happy with each one of you guys helping each other and motivating. 


Thanks
Vikas


----------



## FFacs (Jul 6, 2016)

Vikassk21 said:


> I dont see his MARA number in any of the application which he has filed and sent me the preview copies. Not sure if he is licensed. But he has successfully got two of my close friends PR approved so I blindly went ahead with same agent.
> 
> I was not knowing that you guys in Expat forum are this quick and helpful.
> 
> ...


If you have any concerns on whether your agent is MARA licensed you need to check on the DIBP website. It is an offence for someone to act as an agent without being licensed. It also means you have little redress should he mess things up for you or start to request extra fees. You should have signed forms allowing him to act as your agent. You are paying good money so should be getting a licensed, legitimate service. The people on this forum are just giving friendly input, it is NOT the same as having an agent. I advise you to satisfy yourself that you are not working with an unlicensed individual.


----------



## meraprvisa (May 11, 2016)

Vikassk21 said:


> I dont see his MARA number in any of the application which he has filed and sent me the preview copies. Not sure if he is licensed. But he has successfully got two of my close friends PR approved so I blindly went ahead with same agent.
> 
> I was not knowing that you guys in Expat forum are this quick and helpful.
> 
> ...



Vikas - are you kidding?

you dont even know if your agent is approved?

50-60% agents in india are fake. they are concerned about money. they got no or zero knowledge. 

it is better you look for registered agent or handle your application on your own...

beware of such FAKE Agents...


----------



## Aus1984 (Sep 27, 2016)

Vikassk21 said:


> I dont see his MARA number in any of the application which he has filed and sent me the preview copies. Not sure if he is licensed. But he has successfully got two of my close friends PR approved so I blindly went ahead with same agent.
> 
> I was not knowing that you guys in Expat forum are this quick and helpful.
> 
> ...


Hi, Vikas check ur agent name on Mara Website. When my agent send me pdf of documents for NSW approval I notice there his MARA No was included in that..


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

meraprvisa said:


> i agree... sometimes people add wrong details on Immitracker and some just donot update the original info...




We have moderators to look for this. 

90% come back to update. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

Search for Mara Registered Agents here and see if they are registered:

https://www.mara.gov.au/


----------



## Brane (Feb 26, 2016)

Dear Experts,
I cannot provide bank statements showing only salary deposits from my employer. The statements may contain other transactions as well.

Will CO accept these statements as proof of salary credit which show some extra transactions along with the salary credit?

Please help!!!

Regards,
Brane


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

Brane said:


> Dear Experts,
> I cannot provide bank statements showing only salary deposits from my employer. The statements may contain other transactions as well.
> 
> Will CO accept these statements as proof of salary credit which show some extra transactions along with the salary credit?
> ...


Yes!


----------



## mirajul608 (Feb 9, 2015)

*EOI info update - help required*

Hi
I've received NSW nomination email on 30th Sep. And submitted my application on 10th Oct. I have a query to experts - till when can I update the EOI info? Can I update any EOI info after I received and submitted NSW application? But the info will not affect my points - it is address/dependent family member count.


--------------------------------------------------------
Job code - 261313 (Software Engineer)
ACS assessment- 05 Sep 2016
Total Points: 60 (before state sponsorship)
EOI submission - 06 Sep 2016
Received NSW email - 30 Sep 2016
Submitted NSW Application - 10 Oct 2016


----------



## jcreative86 (Jun 21, 2016)

rahejarajeev said:


> You have really motivated me as I have also applied with 55+5 for Business Analyst on 29th Sep. Congrats to you once again Aus1984😁!!!
> 
> regards, Rajeev



Hi Rajeev,

Did You get any update as i have applied for the same on 10th of october 2016.


----------



## jcreative86 (Jun 21, 2016)

*NSW State Nomination*

Hi,
Can I expect invitations from NSW for 261111- 55 pointers by Dec or Jan?
My profile -
POINTS - 55 + 5
PTE overall - 50 each
EXPERIENCE - 7 (2 years deducted by ACS)
CODE - 261111


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Brane said:


> Dear Experts,
> 
> I cannot provide bank statements showing only salary deposits from my employer. The statements may contain other transactions as well.
> 
> ...




Yes.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rahejarajeev (Jun 29, 2016)

jcreative86 said:


> Hi Rajeev,
> 
> Did You get any update as i have applied for the same on 10th of october 2016.


Nothing till now ! I guess need to wait for sometime .

regards, Rajeev


----------



## daussie (Jun 16, 2016)

Any approvals today for last round invites? ??


----------



## itsfrans (Jul 12, 2016)

Hi everyone, 

Just want to confirm that I received invitation from NSW today for General Accountant (221111) for 70 + 5 points.

Could anyone confirm if NSW will indeed process the application for *12 weeks* to determine nomination outcome?


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

mirajul608 said:


> Hi
> I've received NSW nomination email on 30th Sep. And submitted my application on 10th Oct. I have a query to experts - till when can I update the EOI info? Can I update any EOI info after I received and submitted NSW application? But the info will not affect my points - it is address/dependent family member count.
> 
> 
> ...


hi mirajul,

can you please let us know your points split up when u applied an eoi for NSW 190 under 261313 category ? 

also how many points did you claim for your experience and what is your skilled experience from ACS ? please advise.


----------



## sjl19921005 (Oct 13, 2016)

daussie said:


> Any approvals today for last round invites? ??


got invited on 30/09, not approved yet, profession is 233211


----------



## sjl19921005 (Oct 13, 2016)

Brian_Tourbillon said:


> Hi mate,
> I am structural engineer too. Congrat for the approval. I received the invi on 30 sept and submit on the day later, have not received approval from them.


Hey man, same story for me, i am civil engineer 233211, submitted on 30/09, no approval as yet


----------



## vsb546 (Apr 16, 2016)

Hi any body else got nomination from NSW so far one nomination recorded General Accountant 70+5 
thats all for this round .....


----------



## mirajul608 (Feb 9, 2015)

Hi

My points split
a) age 25
b) education 10
c) experience 15 (9 years approved experience)
d) PTE-A 10


----------



## FFacs (Jul 6, 2016)

daussie said:


> Any approvals today for last round invites? ??


Nothing yet....


----------



## FFacs (Jul 6, 2016)

vsb546 said:


> Hi any body else got nomination from NSW so far one nomination recorded General Accountant 70+5
> thats all for this round .....


ImmiTracker reports two invites for NSW today the accountant and a 261312 Dev Prg with 65 points and zero experience.... Odd.


----------



## ausguy11 (Dec 1, 2015)

Today i got email from NSW with following subject

Subject : Invitation to apply for NSW nomination for a subclass 190 visa -- <my name> EOI:<my EOI>

But on skillset portal , status is still SUBMITTED.

Please advice..


----------



## FFacs (Jul 6, 2016)

ausguy11 said:


> Today i got email from NSW with following subject
> 
> Subject : Invitation to apply for NSW nomination for a subclass 190 visa -- <my name> EOI:<my EOI>
> 
> ...


It's you...

To be quite honest I have no idea how you managed to get that invite. It's beyond lucky. Still, congrats.

Onto your question. You need to read up on how the process actually works before you make a mistake. Go look at the NSW site to see the difference between NSW's invite to apply for nomination, and a DIBP ITA. (ps. this step will cost another wedge of cash).


----------



## ausguy11 (Dec 1, 2015)

FFacs said:


> ImmiTracker reports two invites for NSW today the accountant and a 261312 Dev Prg with 65 points and zero experience.... Odd.


I got invite today ... but my experience is 3+ as per ACS... So i claimed 5 points for experience


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

One of my friend received an invitation from NSW today for 190. Below is her profile:

Internal Auditor - 221214
65 + 5 Points
EOI DOE: 7th August 2016


----------



## meraprvisa (May 11, 2016)

nominated by NSW. received an email today.

no idea what all needs to be submitted...

anyone who can help and confirm the documents required for NSW 190?

thanks all for your help and support.


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

meraprvisa said:


> nominated by NSW. received an email today.
> 
> no idea what all needs to be submitted...
> 
> ...


This is what you need to do. All docs and everything is mentioned here that you need to submit:

After you have been invited

Hope this helps!


----------



## ausguy11 (Dec 1, 2015)

FFacs said:


> It's you...
> 
> To be quite honest I have no idea how you managed to get that invite. It's beyond lucky. Still, congrats.
> 
> Onto your question. You need to read up on how the process actually works before you make a mistake. Go look at the NSW site to see the difference between NSW's invite to apply for nomination, and a DIBP ITA. (ps. this step will cost another wedge of cash).




Bro, my experience is not 0.... that must be some other guy..

My points breakup is:

30 age + 15 edu + 5 experience + 10 PTE + 5 SS = 65


----------



## aditya_barca (May 15, 2016)

FFacs said:


> ImmiTracker reports two invites for NSW today the accountant and a 261312 Dev Prg with 65 points and zero experience.... Odd.


Not odd, last time dev programmer with 3 years acs exp got invite on 65 points. So now its zero. Next couple of rounds will see 60 pointers getting invite i suppose.

Sent from my XT1068 using Tapatalk


----------



## daussie (Jun 16, 2016)

Are they still sending or that's it for this round??


----------



## vsb546 (Apr 16, 2016)

IS any ICT Business Analyst got nomination today????????


----------



## Aus1984 (Sep 27, 2016)

ausguy11 said:


> Today i got email from NSW with following subject
> 
> Subject : Invitation to apply for NSW nomination for a subclass 190 visa -- <my name> EOI:<my EOI>
> 
> ...


I am dealing with an agent . however, i think NSW nominate you in skill select but after approval.


----------



## Brane (Feb 26, 2016)

Hello Folks.
Received invitation today for 190 NSW for 261312 code. I had submitted EOI on 02nd October,2016.

Can anyone please help with the below queries :-

1. How many times the application form link can be accessed ?
2 Can anyone please enlist documents to be uploaded in the application form?

Regards,
Brane


----------



## FFacs (Jul 6, 2016)

aditya_barca said:


> Not odd, last time dev programmer with 3 years acs exp got invite on 65 points. So now its zero. Next couple of rounds will see 60 pointers getting invite i suppose.
> 
> Sent from my XT1068 using Tapatalk


Well, yes, it IS odd because there are a bunch of 65 pointers with more experience, better English and an older EOI waiting for an invite. Have a look at immitracker. Ausguy here has 60 points and only submitted EOI a couple of weeks back.

It's up to NSW who they invite, but I can imagine quite a few here are going to feel cheated.


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

ausguy11 said:


> Today i got email from NSW with following subject
> 
> Subject : Invitation to apply for NSW nomination for a subclass 190 visa -- <my name> EOI:<my EOI>
> 
> ...


It remains submitted until your nomination is approved. Apply within 14 days and once they will approve your application, DIBP will send you the visa invitation. It will then change from SUBMITTED to INVITED. Until then, their won't be any update on skilselect.

Hope this helps!


----------



## subbareddy545 (Aug 31, 2016)

Finally I have received 190 invitation from NSW today. I have applied EOI on 7th of July for 261313 with 60 + 5 points.


----------



## hari_it_ram (Jun 30, 2013)

Congrats. Your breakdown please ? Could you please add signature so that it will help others to understand better.




Brane said:


> Hello Folks.
> Received invitation today for 190 NSW for 261312 code. I had submitted EOI on 02nd October,2016.
> 
> Can anyone please help with the below queries :-
> ...


----------



## hari_it_ram (Jun 30, 2013)

Congrats. Your breakdown please ? Could you please add signature so that it will help others to understand better.



subbareddy545 said:


> Finally I have received 190 invitation from NSW today. I have applied EOI on 7th of July for 261313 with 60 + 5 points.


----------



## hari_it_ram (Jun 30, 2013)

Clearly 261311 is least priority when compared with 261312 and 261313


----------



## meraprvisa (May 11, 2016)

BulletAK said:


> This is what you need to do. All docs and everything is mentioned here that you need to submit:
> 
> After you have been invited
> 
> Hope this helps!



thanks a lot for your help.

can you please confirm if i can scan and send the documents which i already sent to ACS for assessment?

also, do need to scan and send IELTS score card or i need to ask BC to send score officially?

please help


----------



## ausguy11 (Dec 1, 2015)

Brane said:


> Hello Folks.
> Received invitation today for 190 NSW for 261312 code. I had submitted EOI on 02nd October,2016.
> 
> Can anyone please help with the below queries :-
> ...



Documents : After you have been invited - Live & Work in New South Wales

And dont access link too many times due to security reasons


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

Congratulations guys!! Heard a BA with 65+5 was invited.. any more BA's who were invited?


----------



## meraprvisa (May 11, 2016)

ausguy11 said:


> Documents : After you have been invited - Live & Work in New South Wales
> 
> And dont access link too many times due to security reasons



congrats!!! i also got nomination email today..

can you please confirm if i can scan and send the documents which i already sent to ACS for assessment?

also, do need to scan and send IELTS score card or i need to ask BC to send score officially?

please help


----------



## FFacs (Jul 6, 2016)

hari_it_ram said:


> Clearly 261311 is least priority when compared with 261312 and 261313


Too bad. It looks like it was an arbitrary choice which one to choose, yet it makes the difference between waiting months for an invite and getting one from NSW within days of filing EOI. You have my sympathies.


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

meraprvisa said:


> thanks a lot for your help.
> 
> can you please confirm if i can scan and send the documents which i already sent to ACS for assessment?
> 
> ...


Yes, you need to send color scan copies of all documents, including your IELTS results along with your updated CV / Resume.


----------



## hari_it_ram (Jun 30, 2013)

FFacs said:


> Too bad. It looks like it was an arbitrary choice which one to choose, yet it makes the difference between waiting months for an invite and getting one from NSW within days of filing EOI. You have my sympathies.




Yeah, if I copy and paste all three ( 261311,12,13 ) roles and compare it, the result will be hardly 1 or 2 differences in words or even in letters. Rest of things just remains the same  Thanks for your sympathy, just hoping to get it soon from NSW, certainly not for me, at least for someone who is in 261311.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. Please bare my spelling and grammar as I am posting from mobile.


----------



## ausguy11 (Dec 1, 2015)

meraprvisa said:


> congrats!!! i also got nomination email today..
> 
> can you please confirm if i can scan and send the documents which i already sent to ACS for assessment?
> 
> ...


You can go ahead with colored scan copies...

I dont think u need to contact BC... whatever u have upload that in proper and easily understandable format.


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

hari_it_ram said:


> Clearly 261311 is least priority when compared with 261312 and 261313


Hey Hari nothing yet from NSW?


----------



## hari_it_ram (Jun 30, 2013)

aussiedream87 said:


> Hey Hari nothing yet from NSW?




Nothing really  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. Please bare my spelling and grammar as I am posting from mobile.


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

vsb546 said:


> IS any ICT Business Analyst got nomination today????????


Yes one BA so far with 65+5 points


----------



## meraprvisa (May 11, 2016)

hari_it_ram said:


> Nothing really
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. Please bare my spelling and grammar as I am posting from mobile.



hari... you will get 190 NSW invite very soon...

hopefully by end of Nov...

All the best..


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

Brane said:


> Hello Folks.
> Received invitation today for 190 NSW for 261312 code. I had submitted EOI on 02nd October,2016.
> 
> Can anyone please help with the below queries :-
> ...


Not sure how many times but you can as many times until you pay ur fee.

refer to this: After you have been invited - Live & Work in New South Wales


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

subbareddy545 said:


> Finally I have received 190 invitation from NSW today. I have applied EOI on 7th of July for 261313 with 60 + 5 points.


Congratulations. What are your points break down. Please confirm.


----------



## hari_it_ram (Jun 30, 2013)

Thank you. The point is not that I am not getting the invite, but I really dont understand whats wrong with 261311 as I hardly see ppl in 261311 category getting invite or not sure whether I overlooked them. Anyway thanks for your words. All the best for your process.



meraprvisa said:


> hari... you will get 190 NSW invite very soon...
> 
> hopefully by end of Nov...
> 
> All the best..


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Congrats to all invited!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rohit R (May 24, 2014)

Hi Friends,

I would like to confirm that I have received a nomination mail from NSW yesterday.


----------



## hari_it_ram (Jun 30, 2013)

WoW, this is brillant news and pretty fast from NSW, Really happy and all the best Rohit.



Rohit R said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I would like to confirm that I have received a nomination mail from NSW yesterday.


----------



## Rohit R (May 24, 2014)

Thank you so much Hari !!  Even i didn't expect such a fast response from NSW.

I will initiate my visa application soon and keep you guys updated.

Once again, thanks everyone for your help. 



hari_it_ram said:


> WoW, this is brillant news and pretty fast from NSW, Really happy and all the best Rohit.


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

Guys.. Please beware of one thing that NSW invite URL cannot be opened multiple times. Please click on that URL once your documents are ready to upload, it has a limit to open for 3 times only. On fourth attempt it might give you an error and your invite can be wasted.

In order for you to be prepared with your application, here is what you need to do and be ready to submit your application.

After you have been invited

Hope this helps!


----------



## meraprvisa (May 11, 2016)

BulletAK said:


> Guys.. Please beware of one thing that NSW invite URL cannot be opened multiple times. Please click on that URL once your documents are ready to upload, it has a limit to open for 3 times only. On fourth attempt it might give you an error and your invite can be wasted.
> 
> In order for you to be prepared with your application, here is what you need to do and be ready to submit your application.
> 
> ...




it has a limit to open for 3 times only... great info..

is it true?


----------



## palz (Sep 2, 2016)

Rohit R said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I would like to confirm that I have received a nomination mail from NSW yesterday.



Congrats Buddy!!!

My case is still pending. Haven't heard from them yet. May be they are going slow with 261111. Having said that, I never received acknowledgement either. All I received after submission was Payment receipt. My agent says, it happens as he noticed in the past people never received acknowledgement but received approval. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## suppala.sudhir (Mar 29, 2016)

I'm with 261313 60+5 NSW. Submitted eoi on 5th June 2016. I have 0 points for experience.
When can I expect invitation?

261313,60points, sc189,Eoi date 23March2016.
sc190,60+5,eoi 5th June 2016


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

Rohit R said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I would like to confirm that I have received a nomination mail from NSW yesterday.


congratulations!!


----------



## Brane (Feb 26, 2016)

hari_it_ram said:


> Congrats. Your breakdown please ? Could you please add signature so that it will help others to understand better.


Thanks Hari  
Please find points breakdown below :-

Age: 30 p
IELTS: 10p
Experience: 5 p ( 5 - 2 yrs )
Education: 15p
Total: 60p

02/10/2016 190 EOI - NSW (60+5) Developer Programmer(261312)
13/10/2016 190 NSW : Invitation received
?????? 190 NSW : Application Submitted
?????? 190 NSW : NSW nomination received 

Regards,
Brane


----------



## sreejithkm (Oct 4, 2016)

Congrats, Rohit. Your points and occupation category please? And how long it took for the invite? thank you.


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

meraprvisa said:


> it has a limit to open for 3 times only... great info..
> 
> is it true?


Yes. I know one guy who have experienced this..


----------



## Toshee (Aug 24, 2015)

Brane said:


> Thanks Hari
> Please find points breakdown below :-
> 
> Age: 30 p
> ...


Should I go for 261312 with ACS revaluation or stay with 261313? Not sure when will I receive invite with 261313?


----------



## Rohit R (May 24, 2014)

Don't worry bro !! You will hear from NSW soon.

I received an acknowledgement and payment receipt both from NSW. May be your agent is right as he must have handled number of applications but I really cannot comment on it. So just wait and relax. 

Alternatively, you can drop an email to NSW just to check whether your application has been received or not !!

Thanks





palz said:


> Congrats Buddy!!!
> 
> My case is still pending. Haven't heard from them yet. May be they are going slow with 261111. Having said that, I never received acknowledgement either. All I received after submission was Payment receipt. My agent says, it happens as he noticed in the past people never received acknowledgement but received approval. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Rohit R (May 24, 2014)

Hi Sreejithkm,

Please find the details in my signature.

Thanks



sreejithkm said:


> Congrats, Rohit. Your points and occupation category please? And how long it took for the invite? thank you.


----------



## palz (Sep 2, 2016)

Rohit R said:


> Don't worry bro !! You will hear from NSW soon.
> 
> I received an acknowledgement and payment receipt both from NSW. May be your agent is right as he must have handled number of applications but I really cannot comment on it. So just wait and relax.
> 
> ...


Rohit,

What time of the day you received approval? Just want to see the trend of approval notification


----------



## ausguy11 (Dec 1, 2015)

Is there any proper format for the resume which we need to send for NSW application?


----------



## subbareddy545 (Aug 31, 2016)

aussiedream87 said:


> Congratulations. What are your points break down. Please confirm.


Below is my points break down.

__________________
261313 (Software Developer)
PTE: S83 L72 R69 W69 10 Points
B.tech (CSE) 15 Points
ACS: (effective 7 years 1Months) 10 points
Age: (33 years) 25 points

EOI: 189 (60) & 190 NSW (65) - 05July2016.

NSW Invitation: 13Oct2016


----------



## FFacs (Jul 6, 2016)

palz said:


> Rohit,
> 
> What time of the day you received approval? Just want to see the trend of approval notification


I received application receipt but haven't had nomination confirmed either. Tomorrow perhaps


----------



## palz (Sep 2, 2016)

FFacs said:


> I received application receipt but haven't had nomination confirmed either. Tomorrow perhaps


FFacs,

When did you submit your application for NSW after receiving invite on 30th Sep? Did you mean to say, you received only payment receipt for AUD 300 and not acknowledgement of your application? Folks in the forum have received 2 emails post submission of application. One is the payment receipt and the other is an acknowledgement email for NSW application submission. Just wanted to double check as I received only payment receipt and we both have applied for 261111. May be we both might have similar timeline to process except that you will receive yours earlier than mine because of your experience factor. Keep me informed when you hear from NSW.

Cheers,
Palz


----------



## mirajul608 (Feb 9, 2015)

ksrikanthh said:


> hi mirajul,
> 
> can you please let us know your points split up when u applied an eoi for NSW 190 under 261313 category ?
> 
> also how many points did you claim for your experience and what is your skilled experience from ACS ? please advise.


Hi ksrikanthh

My points split
a) age 25
b) education 10
c) experience 15 (9 years approved experience)
d) PTE-A 10


----------



## mirajul608 (Feb 9, 2015)

Brane said:


> Hello Folks.
> Received invitation today for 190 NSW for 261312 code. I had submitted EOI on 02nd October,2016.
> 
> Can anyone please help with the below queries :-
> ...



Hi Brane

Congratulations!
1. No, the link can't be accessed too many times (it is better to submit in first go, and also there are not too many items to upload)
2. Please review this After you have been invited - Live & Work in New South Wales

I suggest, first you create a folder in your pc and put all the documents there. And then only you access the link, provide info and upload the docs. And of course, ensure the availability of credit card too

Good luck.


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

ausguy11 said:


> Is there any proper format for the resume which we need to send for NSW application?


Attached is the format.

Source: Link

Hope this helps!


----------



## Aus1984 (Sep 27, 2016)

Rohit R said:


> Don't worry bro !! You will hear from NSW soon.
> 
> I received an acknowledgement and payment receipt both from NSW. May be your agent is right as he must have handled number of applications but I really cannot comment on it. So just wait and relax.
> 
> ...


My agent also sent me payment receipt only, but i got approval in one weeks time ...


----------



## Kasun.Tharaka (Sep 29, 2016)

It's a surprise that receiving ITA bit early from NSW. 
normally it should begin tomorrow morning @ 11 AM IST ryt.
Any way Good to see their performance gain..


----------



## FFacs (Jul 6, 2016)

palz said:


> FFacs,
> 
> When did you submit your application for NSW after receiving invite on 30th Sep? Did you mean to say, you received only payment receipt for AUD 300 and not acknowledgement of your application? Folks in the forum have received 2 emails post submission of application. One is the payment receipt and the other is an acknowledgement email for NSW application submission. Just wanted to double check as I received only payment receipt and we both have applied for 261111. May be we both might have similar timeline to process except that you will receive yours earlier than mine because of your experience factor. Keep me informed when you hear from NSW.
> 
> ...


I got confirmation and payment receipt. Filed application on Monday 3rd but would guess it missed NSW business hours for the day.


----------



## aurora.a (Oct 28, 2015)

FFacs said:


> I got confirmation and payment receipt. Filed application on Monday 3rd but would guess it missed NSW business hours for the day.




That day was a public holiday


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vsb546 (Apr 16, 2016)

Hi can I expect nomination from NSW with 60+5 points please give your opinion as I am waiting since last April bit worrying whether i would secure a nomination or not.


----------



## Rohit R (May 24, 2014)

Hi palz,

I received the approval mail at 10 am IST.



palz said:


> Rohit,
> 
> What time of the day you received approval? Just want to see the trend of approval notification


----------



## Vikassk21 (Jun 14, 2016)

Hello Friends,

I got my NSW nomination accepted today and got the invite to file the VISA. 

Thanks
Vikas S K


----------



## anurag.vashist (Mar 28, 2016)

Vikassk21 said:


> Hello Friends,
> 
> I got my NSW nomination accepted today and got the invite to file the VISA.
> 
> ...


When did you pay the 300 dollar fees?

Sent from my HTC Desire 820 dual sim using Tapatalk


----------



## Aus1984 (Sep 27, 2016)

Vikassk21 said:


> Hello Friends,
> 
> I got my NSW nomination accepted today and got the invite to file the VISA.
> 
> ...


Congratz Vikas....
Cheers


----------



## Toshee (Aug 24, 2015)

Should I go for 261312 with ACS revaluation or stay with 261313? Not sure when will I receive invite with 261313?


----------



## Vikassk21 (Jun 14, 2016)

vsb546 said:


> Hi can I expect nomination from NSW with 60+5 points please give your opinion as I am waiting since last April bit worrying whether i would secure a nomination or not.


yes absolutely. Please go through the forum, many of us with 60+5 have got the nominations. Few lucky ones have got in in a week after marking NSW as yes in EOI.


----------



## Kasun.Tharaka (Sep 29, 2016)

Congratz for everyone got ITA and nomination approvals today.
Finger crossed...


----------



## Ammey (Oct 13, 2016)

Hello guys, 

Firstly thanks to everyone, this forum is very informative. 
Is there anyone applying under 233914 Engineering Technologist job code? 

My case : 
233914 Engineering Technologist
Age : 30
Education : 15
PTE : 10

Total : 55+5(ss)
EOI Filed : 30th June 2016 for NSW 

Nothing received yet after a long wait, so just need to know some statistics for this job code? Anybody received invitation under this job code? 

Rethinking of giving PTE again to score 20 points on that or should I wait for some more time? 

Thanks 

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## ihmar2002 (Jun 26, 2015)

Anyone got approval/nomination who applied 22 Sep onwards?


----------



## PankajPandav (Aug 22, 2016)

Hi All,

Can some one please let me know the turn around time for getting an invite for 65+5 points.


------------------------------------------------------------
ANZSCO - 262113 (System Administrator)
Points : 70 ( Age : 30 , Education : 15 , Experience : 10, English : 10, State Nomination : 5)
EOI 190 NSW : 13 Oct 2016
190 Invite : XX/XX/XXXX
Grant: XX/XX/XXXX
IED : XX/XX/XXXX


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

ausguy11 said:


> Today i got email from NSW with following subject
> 
> Subject : Invitation to apply for NSW nomination for a subclass 190 visa -- <my name> EOI:<my EOI>
> 
> ...


congrats on your invite buddy !!!


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

meraprvisa said:


> nominated by NSW. received an email today.
> 
> no idea what all needs to be submitted...
> 
> ...


congrats on your invite buddy !!!


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

Brane said:


> Hello Folks.
> Received invitation today for 190 NSW for 261312 code. I had submitted EOI on 02nd October,2016.
> 
> Can anyone please help with the below queries :-
> ...


congrats on your invite buddy !!!


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

subbareddy545 said:


> Finally I have received 190 invitation from NSW today. I have applied EOI on 7th of July for 261313 with 60 + 5 points.


congrats on your invite buddy !!!

can you please let us know how many points you claimed for experience and what is your ACS skilled experience ?


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

Rohit R said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I would like to confirm that I have received a nomination mail from NSW yesterday.


congrats on your invite buddy !!!


----------



## Brane (Feb 26, 2016)

Hello Experts,
Paying the visa or application fees via any credit card in India imposes heavy surcharges like transaction fee,service tax and conversion fees.

Does anyone know about any other cheaper alternatives ?


Regards,
Brane


----------



## Jamil Sid (Sep 20, 2014)

Guys today I got the following Email from NSW as I claimed 10 points for experience, 3.6 yrs have already approved from the VETASSESS & being I am working in the same company and duties, so it automatically become 10 points for 5years experience, in the response of their email I send them new experience letter and last salary slip. 
Would it work?

refer to your application for NSW nomination for a Skilled Nominated visa (subclass 190). Your application is currently being assessed.
In order to progress your application, the following further information is required:
Based on your points test advice your skilled employment was recognised by VETASSES as 3.6 years. This is not consistent with your claims of at least 5 years work experience.

This means that your total score is 55 including 5 points from the State.

POINTS TEST ADVICE
The following claims of skilled employment made by the applicant are assessed as employment of at least 20 hours
per week which is at an appropriate skill level and closely related to the nominated occupation of Project Builder
(ANZSCO Code: 133112):
1. From 03/2011 to 06/2012,XXXX
2. From 08/2012 to 01/2015, XXXXXXXXX
Arabia
Date deemed skilled for Points Test Advice:3/2011
Number of years assessed positively: 3.6
Please send the requested information/documentation by email to the email address below within 14 days from the date of this email. Please quote your Skilled Reference Number (SRN) in the subject line of your email.


----------



## Sufiangr8 (Jun 23, 2015)

Hi ,

Is it possible to submit 2 different EOI's.
as i am having 60 points and i have already submitted my EOI for 189(60) in Aug-2016.
Is it possible to submit another new EOI for 2 different states NSW and VIC also with 60+5 points. In this case my 2 EOI will be active at same time.

Thanks


----------



## Sufiangr8 (Jun 23, 2015)

ausguy11 said:


> Is there any proper format for the resume which we need to send for NSW application?


Hi Bro,

Can you please guide me if its possible to submit 2 different EOI's.
as i am having 60 points and i have already submitted my EOI for 189(60) in Aug-2016.
Is it possible to submit another new EOI for 2 different states NSW and VIC also with 60+5 points. In this case my 2 EOI will be active at same time.

Thanks


----------



## Nikhath (Dec 6, 2015)

Hi All, 
I submitted EOI on 18th April for 190 NSW under 261311 job code with 60 points. My points split is as follows:
Age :30 points 
Education:15 points 
IELTS : 10 points 
Experience: 5 points 
Still waiting for NSW nomination. Any advice? 
Can I contact them and check?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## daussie (Jun 16, 2016)

Nikhath said:


> Hi All,
> I submitted EOI on 18th April for 190 NSW under 261311 job code with 60 points. My points split is as follows:
> Age :30 points
> Education:15 points
> ...


261311 and 261313 they still invite 10 points or above for experience. ..


----------



## Brian_Tourbillon (Aug 1, 2016)

any other approval for invitee on 30 Sept?????


----------



## uday63 (Sep 22, 2016)

Sufiangr8 said:


> Hi ,
> 
> Is it possible to submit 2 different EOI's.
> as i am having 60 points and i have already submitted my EOI for 189(60) in Aug-2016.
> ...


Have one EOI created for each subclass.In your case,create 3 different EOIs for 189,NSW,VIC.
Invitation received on one EOI does not effect other EOI.
You pretty much can have 3 active EOI s at the same time.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## ark_aus (Oct 5, 2016)

Sufiangr8 said:


> Hi ,
> 
> Is it possible to submit 2 different EOI's.
> as i am having 60 points and i have already submitted my EOI for 189(60) in Aug-2016.
> ...


You don't need to submit two separate EOI's.


----------



## ausguy11 (Dec 1, 2015)

Sufiangr8 said:


> Hi Bro,
> 
> Can you please guide me if its possible to submit 2 different EOI's.
> as i am having 60 points and i have already submitted my EOI for 189(60) in Aug-2016.
> ...


Valid scenario... bt some people advice to keep one EOI... my agent has created different EOI for NSW and Victoria


----------



## ausguy11 (Dec 1, 2015)

Do we need to scan both sides of degree mark-sheets and degree certificate???


----------



## 1322146 (Sep 27, 2016)

Brian_Tourbillon said:


> any other approval for invitee on 30 Sept?????


No reports so far Nothing on myimmitracker either... They invited lots of people on the 30/09 so it will probably take longer...


----------



## PankajPandav (Aug 22, 2016)

Hi,
How much time it is generally taking to get an invite for 70 points?
I have edited my EOI on 13 Oct 2016.

------------------------------------------------------------
ANZSCO - 262113 (System Administrator)
Points : 70 ( Age : 30 , Education : 15 , Experience : 10, English : 10, State Nomination : 5)
EOI 190 NSW : 13 Oct 2016
190 Invite : XX/XX/XXXX
Grant: XX/XX/XXXX
IED : XX/XX/XXXX


----------



## incarnated (Oct 18, 2015)

Guys, what is the best possible option to pay the nsw nomination fee if I don't have a personal credit card?

Sent from my H30-U10 using Tapatalk


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

Any NSW invitations today as well?


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

incarnated said:


> Guys, what is the best possible option to pay the nsw nomination fee if I don't have a personal credit card?
> 
> Sent from my H30-U10 using Tapatalk


You need to have one. You wont be able to make it through any other method.

I have also one in my mind but haven't used it yet. It's https://www.neteller.com. They provide a limit of AUD 8,950 on a VIRTUAL CARD. You can used it to pay online but its a prepaid card. One of the member have used it already. You need to deposit funds but again you will need a personal card for it and since we aren't easily issued card with that much limit here in Pakistan, so this can be helpful to pay VISA fee at least.

Hope this helps!


----------



## josephnithin81 (Jul 2, 2016)

Ammey said:


> Hello guys,
> 
> Firstly thanks to everyone, this forum is very informative.
> Is there anyone applying under 233914 Engineering Technologist job code?
> ...




Hai buddy
I am on same boat with
Occupation as engineering technologist
And 
Age 30
IELTS 10
Education 15
State 5 
So total 60
EOI date February 05 2016
Still waiting for invite.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## incarnated (Oct 18, 2015)

Really!!! Can't pay using a friend's card?

Sent from my H30-U10 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ammey (Oct 13, 2016)

josephnithin81 said:


> Hai buddy
> I am on same boat with
> Occupation as engineering technologist
> And
> ...


I think retaking PTE would be best option then and aim for 20 points. Do you know anyone getting nsw invitation under this job code? 

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## Kasun.Tharaka (Sep 29, 2016)

Any ITA today???


----------



## josephnithin81 (Jul 2, 2016)

Ammey said:


> I think retaking PTE would be best option then and aim for 20 points. Do you know anyone getting nsw invitation under this job code?
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk




No idea immi tracker says many are waiting under this occupation with 70&65&60
So less chances I guess 
Need to improve the Pte might gives better result 
Cheers 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ammey (Oct 13, 2016)

josephnithin81 said:


> No idea immi tracker says many are waiting under this occupation with 70&65&60
> So less chances I guess
> Need to improve the Pte might gives better result
> Cheers
> ...


Yup thanks for the info.  

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## meraprvisa (May 11, 2016)

Brane said:


> Hello Experts,
> Paying the visa or application fees via any credit card in India imposes heavy surcharges like transaction fee,service tax and conversion fees.
> 
> Does anyone know about any other cheaper alternatives ?
> ...


if you are planning to pay for NSW fee i.e. 300AUD... then its ok to go for it... transaction fee will be 400-500INR at the max...

but if you planning for 3600AUD fee... then it is better to opt for FOREX card....

hope this helps


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

incarnated said:


> Really!!! Can't pay using a friend's card?
> 
> Sent from my H30-U10 using Tapatalk


You can pay with anyone's card.

I just responded to have your Personal Card. If you have a card of any family member or a friend with enough limit, you are good to go.


----------



## meraprvisa (May 11, 2016)

ausguy11 said:


> Do we need to scan both sides of degree mark-sheets and degree certificate???


ausguy ---- the scan should reflect all the subjects and marks. also it should carry university logo and all... make sure all scanned copies are clear...

if reverse side is all or is without any significant information, then no need to scan it...

hope this clarifies...


----------



## incarnated (Oct 18, 2015)

BulletAK said:


> You can pay with anyone's card.
> 
> I just responded to have your Personal Card. If you have a card of any family member or a friend with enough limit, you are good to go.


Thanks that was helpful indeed

Sent from my H30-U10 using Tapatalk


----------



## qiangwang2505 (Aug 18, 2016)

no invite today? I was hoping NSW would send out large amount of invitations this round as was in last year, turns out just another big disappiontment...


----------



## Kasun.Tharaka (Sep 29, 2016)

Big disappointment


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

qiangwang2505 said:


> no invite today? I was hoping NSW would send out large amount of invitations this round as was in last year, turns out just another big disappiontment...





Kasun.Tharaka said:


> Big disappointment


Dont get disappointed guys.. 

As per the trend they boost up from October & November.. It might happen that they start to invite people every week now. Currently they are inviting fortnightly.


----------



## FFacs (Jul 6, 2016)

BulletAK said:


> Dont get disappointed guys..
> 
> As per the trend they boost up from October & November.. It might happen that they start to invite people every week now. Currently they are inviting fortnightly.


I'd just like my application confirmed. I've got the police checks through so my initial entry clock has started ticking.


----------



## farazaid01 (Jun 28, 2016)

Hi.

my friend with eoi on 55 plus 5 points , ielts 7 each, applied as external auditor has no chance of invites this year i heard.

but her sister recently got PR from tasmania? can she sponsor my friend? does this increase her chance of invite in near future? and how much time it could take(just an estimate)?

btw

What difference does it make? if anyone from Australian Capital city sponsors does that mean higher chance of invitation in any time sooner?


----------



## Jay1629 (Feb 21, 2016)

Hi Friends,

I have opted for 189 and 190-NSW in same EOI. Will that effect my chances of getting invited?

Will they prefer who have a separate 190-NSW EOI? 

My points are 60+5 (261313) DOE: 29 June 2016
Total exp. : 5.4 years
PTE: 65+ in all

Thanks,
Jay

Sent from my CP8676_I02 using Tapatalk


----------



## Lady$Bird (Sep 25, 2015)

Rohit R said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I would like to confirm that I have received a nomination mail from NSW yesterday.



Congrats !!
You got it really fast. I applied on 5th October and still no update. Kind of getting tensed now


----------



## Brian_Tourbillon (Aug 1, 2016)

Hi mate,
I submitted on the following day (1 oct). Why this round take longer time as normal they need 1 week to release the approval. Perhaps this round they invited a huge number.




sjl19921005 said:


> Brian_Tourbillon said:
> 
> 
> > Hi mate,
> ...


----------



## ausguy11 (Dec 1, 2015)

meraprvisa said:


> ausguy ---- the scan should reflect all the subjects and marks. also it should carry university logo and all... make sure all scanned copies are clear...
> 
> if reverse side is all or is without any significant information, then no need to scan it...
> 
> hope this clarifies...


Thanks... Yes on other side of mark sheet only important note and signature are there...

Thanks for your repsonse!


----------



## harneet85 (Jun 22, 2016)

How do we go for NSW ?? is a simple tick in EOI sufficient or do we need to do something extra here ??
Do we get a summary of our seperate points score for different visa EOI at the end ??


----------



## Rohit R (May 24, 2014)

Thanks Lady$bird !!

Your profile is almost similar to mine. I am sure you will receive an approval in near future. 



Lady$Bird said:


> Congrats !!
> You got it really fast. I applied on 5th October and still no update. Kind of getting tensed now


----------



## Rohit R (May 24, 2014)

Hi Harneet,

For NSW, you just need to select NSW in EOI and wait for invite. that's it !!

You will get the summary of points you have claimed in the end.

Thanks



harneet85 said:


> How do we go for NSW ?? is a simple tick in EOI sufficient or do we need to do something extra here ??
> Do we get a summary of our seperate points score for different visa EOI at the end ??


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

Hi folks,

Looking at the current trend for 190 NSW , i am wondering on average how much time would it take for people under 261313 category applying eoi and claiming 5 points for experience and overall people who fall under 60+5 points ?  

Feel free to add your thoughts please !!!


----------



## ausguy11 (Dec 1, 2015)

Lady$Bird said:


> Congrats !!
> You got it really fast. I applied on 5th October and still no update. Kind of getting tensed now


Most probably you should get invitation in next 2 rounds


----------



## daussie (Jun 16, 2016)

ksrikanthh said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> Looking at the current trend for 190 NSW , i am wondering on average how much time would it take for people under 261313 category applying eoi and claiming 5 points for experience and overall people who fall under 60+5 points ?
> 
> ...


There shouldn't have much 60 + 5 pointers with 10 points for experience. Coz most who have 10 for experience easily score 65 witg out SS points. I think it will come down to 5 points for experience in next round and then they rank by DOE. Those up to 13 April cleared last year. So we have to see how many folks are there from 13 April to our DOE. Mine 17-May.


----------



## Brane (Feb 26, 2016)

Dear Experts,
Can anyone advice about the documents to be uploaded for NSW invitation because their mail mentions that we can upload total 10 MB which I feel is less.

Anyone who has already uploaded docs and got a positive response from NSW can please help 


Regards,
Brane


----------



## thepirate (Aug 8, 2016)

daussie said:


> There shouldn't have much 60 + 5 pointers with 10 points for experience. Coz most who have 10 for experience easily score 65 witg out SS points. I think it will come down to 5 points for experience in next round and then they rank by DOE. Those up to 13 April cleared last year. So we have to see how many folks are there from 13 April to our DOE. Mine 17-May.


Agree with your logic


----------



## ihmar2002 (Jun 26, 2015)

Got my nomination approval today for 261312, paid fee on Sep 23. Invitation on Sep 16.
Thanks all and best wishes


----------



## hari_it_ram (Jun 30, 2013)

If its from April 13th, then I think we can wait for more rounds. I am seriously thinking to re-apply ACS to get it assessed as 261312, not sure whether thats a smart move.



daussie said:


> There shouldn't have much 60 + 5 pointers with 10 points for experience. Coz most who have 10 for experience easily score 65 witg out SS points. I think it will come down to 5 points for experience in next round and then they rank by DOE. Those up to 13 April cleared last year. So we have to see how many folks are there from 13 April to our DOE. Mine 17-May.


----------



## FFacs (Jul 6, 2016)

daussie said:


> There shouldn't have much 60 + 5 pointers with 10 points for experience. Coz most who have 10 for experience easily score 65 witg out SS points. I think it will come down to 5 points for experience in next round and then they rank by DOE. Those up to 13 April cleared last year. So we have to see how many folks are there from 13 April to our DOE. Mine 17-May.


There could be a lot of RPL on 60+5


----------



## daussie (Jun 16, 2016)

hari_it_ram said:


> If its from April 13th, then I think we can wait for more rounds. I am seriously thinking to re-apply ACS to get it assessed as 261312, not sure whether thats a smart move.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Don't think the best option now. I think you have Vic application pending for this acs result as well.

Issue is NSW sill slow.


----------



## Kasun.Tharaka (Sep 29, 2016)

hari_it_ram said:


> If its from April 13th, then I think we can wait for more rounds. I am seriously thinking to re-apply ACS to get it assessed as 261312, not sure whether thats a smart move.


me too.
I have 2 options as of now..
* Re-assess with Developer programmer.
*Take PTE and try to get 20 pts (i knw this is hard than it sounds)

I got a doubt in first option.
I have nearly 4 years xprnce in only one employer.And in my employment letter its mentioned as '... He is currently working as full time, permanent employee in our organizations in Senior Software Engineer position.... ' like that.
But if I re-asses again as Developer programmer above sentence should be change as '.... organizations in Developer programmer position........'.
Then it will be a fraud document right.one employee can't work as both positions..
i don't know.. But i feel like this....So i feel guilty and i'm bit hesitate o do the assessment again coz if CO go deep with that letter, i will face a prob ..


----------



## daussie (Jun 16, 2016)

Kasun.Tharaka said:


> me too.
> I have 2 options as of now..
> * Re-assess with Developer programmer.
> *Take PTE and try to get 20 pts (i knw this is hard than it sounds)
> ...


When you re-assess, it is mandatory to link to previous assessment and previously provided documents cannot be removed (non-editable). You can still change occupation code and add new experiece (based on info I have heared. i never reassessed yet). Try your luck and update us too....


----------



## hari_it_ram (Jun 30, 2013)

Kasun.Tharaka said:


> me too.
> 
> I have 2 options as of now..
> 
> ...




Your understanding is wrong and you are confusing job designation with 261312. ACS or DIBP no where mentioned that you shd work as developer programmer to assess as "developer programmer 261312". If that is the case my first company designation is executive and still I got positive assessment. So just make sure you have 95% ROR for 261312 and then take it further. Job title does not needed to have same wording as your assessment code.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. Please bare my spelling and grammar as I am posting from mobile.


----------



## Kasun.Tharaka (Sep 29, 2016)

daussie said:


> When you re-assess, it is mandatory to link to previous assessment and previously provided documents cannot be removed (non-editable). You can still change occupation code and add new experiece (based on info I have heared. i never reassessed yet). Try your luck and update us too....


Thanks for the info mate..
apparently taking PTE is better than try my luck..


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

daussie said:


> There shouldn't have much 60 + 5 pointers with 10 points for experience. Coz most who have 10 for experience easily score 65 witg out SS points. I think it will come down to 5 points for experience in next round and then they rank by DOE. Those up to 13 April cleared last year. So we have to see how many folks are there from 13 April to our DOE. Mine 17-May.


whoa ! you are already waiting for sometime ( since may month ). I wish you get an invite as soon as possible from NSW


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

Brane said:


> Dear Experts,
> Can anyone advice about the documents to be uploaded for NSW invitation because their mail mentions that we can upload total 10 MB which I feel is less.
> 
> Anyone who has already uploaded docs and got a positive response from NSW can please help
> ...


is it restricted to 10 mb per file or 10 mb for all the files ?


----------



## hari_it_ram (Jun 30, 2013)

Here is the difference between Analyst Programmer and Developer Programmer.

*Analyst Programmer :-*

Analyses user needs, produces requirements documentation and system plans, and encodes, tests, debugs, maintains and documents programs and applications.

*Description of Employment Duties: *

• researching, consulting, analysing and evaluating system program needs 
• identifying technology limitations and deficiencies in existing systems and associated processes, procedures and methods 
• testing, debugging, diagnosing and correcting errors and faults in an applications programming language within established testing protocols, guidelines and quality standards to ensure programs and applications perform to specification 
• writing and maintaining program code to meet system requirements, system designs and technical specifications in accordance with quality accredited standards 
• writing, updating and maintaining technical program, end user documentation and operational procedures 
• providing advice, guidance and expertise in developing proposals and strategies for software design activities such as financial evaluation and costing for recommending software purchases and upgrades

*Developer Programmer :-*

Interprets specifications, technical designs and flow charts, builds, maintains and modifies the code for software applications, constructs technical specifications from a business functional model, and tests and writes technical documentation.

*Description of Employment Duties: *

• researching, consulting, analyzing and evaluating system program needs 
• identifying technology limitations and deficiencies in existing systems and associated processes, procedures and methods 
• testing, debugging, diagnosing and correcting errors and faults in an applications programming language within established testing protocols, guidelines and quality standards to ensure programs and applications perform to specification 
• writing and maintaining program code to meet system requirements, system designs and technical specifications in accordance with quality accredited standards 
• writing, updating and maintaining technical program, end user documentation and operational procedures 
• providing advice, guidance and expertise in developing proposals and strategies for software design activities such as financial evaluation and costing for recommending software purchases and upgrades

Description of the employment duties which is ROR is just same for both and even for 261313.


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

FFacs said:


> There could be a lot of RPL on 60+5


what is RPL ?


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

hari_it_ram said:


> Here is the difference between Analyst Programmer and Developer Programmer.
> 
> *Analyst Programmer :-*
> 
> ...


good one bro


----------



## daussie (Jun 16, 2016)

Looking at immitracker data for 189, volume of 261313 ~= 3 x 261312


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

daussie said:


> There shouldn't have much 60 + 5 pointers with 10 points for experience. Coz most who have 10 for experience easily score 65 witg out SS points. I think it will come down to 5 points for experience in next round and then they rank by DOE. Those up to 13 April cleared last year. So we have to see how many folks are there from 13 April to our DOE. Mine 17-May.


so people who applied and claimed 5 pts for experience till 13 April 2016 are almost cleared ? correct ?


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

Kasun.Tharaka said:


> me too.
> I have 2 options as of now..
> * Re-assess with Developer programmer.
> *Take PTE and try to get 20 pts (i knw this is hard than it sounds)
> ...


rather than re-assessing, how about preparing a fresh emp reference document in accordance to suit developer programmer code and apply newly to ACS ?

thoughts please ?


----------



## daussie (Jun 16, 2016)

ksrikanthh said:


> rather than re-assessing, how about preparing a fresh emp reference document in accordance to suit developer programmer code and apply newly to ACS ?
> 
> thoughts please ?


They dont allow apply new. Only one active assessment per person allowed. Just wait till NSW accelerate.


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

ksrikanthh said:


> rather than re-assessing, how about preparing a fresh emp reference document in accordance to suit developer programmer code and apply newly to ACS ?
> 
> thoughts please ?


Instead one can put the money on PTE and work hard rather than spending 500 AUD for assessment again which makes no sense at all until someone is so rich that they dont mind to spend on work assessment.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Kasun.Tharaka said:


> It's a surprise that receiving ITA bit early from NSW.
> 
> normally it should begin tomorrow morning @ 11 AM IST ryt.
> 
> Any way Good to see their performance gain..




No such rule. I saw invites ranging frim mondays to fridays in the past year. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

daussie said:


> They dont allow apply new. Only one active assessment per person allowed. Just wait till NSW accelerate.


cool !


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

aussiedream87 said:


> Instead one can put the money on PTE and work hard rather than spending 500 AUD for assessment again which makes no sense at all until someone is so rich that they dont mind to spend on work assessment.



cool !


----------



## sudeep73 (Oct 15, 2016)

andyyangjian said:


> no one can guess that, but it is unlikely that NSW will issue massive invitations for the first couple of months. I will say wait until sep or oct at least


Hi,

1 am new to the forum.I submitted my EOI on 12-oct-2015 with 55+5 points

ANZCO code - 261111 (Business Analyst)
age - 15
PTE - 10
Qualification - 15
work experience - 15
State nomination - 5
Total - 60 

Can some body tell me the chances of getting and invitation based on the ongoing trend

also i have selected "any for state nomination and realised that job offer is required for VIC and tasmania. should i remove and select only NSW. Please somebody advise.


----------



## anurag.vashist (Mar 28, 2016)

sudeep73 said:


> Hi,
> 
> 1 am new to the forum.I submitted my EOI on 12-oct-2015 with 55+5 points
> 
> ...


Would recommend separate eoi for different states. Based on current trends you might have to wait for a while. 

Sent from my HTC Desire 820 dual sim using Tapatalk


----------



## sudeep73 (Oct 15, 2016)

anurag.vashist said:


> Would recommend separate eoi for different states. Based on current trends you might have to wait for a while.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire 820 dual sim using Tapatalk


Any chances of invite from Tas or Vic without job offer. i am thinking of modifying to NSW only


----------



## PankajPandav (Aug 22, 2016)

andreyx108b said:


> No such rule. I saw invites ranging frim mondays to fridays in the past year.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hi,
Do you see any chance for Systems Administrator -262113 with 70 points (English - 10, Experience - 10 , Education - 15, Age - 30 , SS -5) in coming few days for NSW state?


_______________________________________
ANZSCO - 262113 (Systems Administrator)
PTE-A - 10 ( S : 78, R : 80, W - 76, L -73)
Education - 15 (Bachelor of Engineering)
Experience - 10 ( 8-2=6 Years)
Age - 30
State Points - 5
Total - 70


----------



## sudeep73 (Oct 15, 2016)

hari_it_ram said:


> Here is the difference between Analyst Programmer and Developer Programmer.
> 
> *Analyst Programmer :-*
> 
> ...


Hi Hari - Any chances of invite without job offer in vic


----------



## hari_it_ram (Jun 30, 2013)

sudeep73 said:


> Hi Hari - Any chances of invite without job offer in vic




You don't need a job offer for VIC if your applying from offshore. All the best.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. Please bare my spelling and grammar as I am posting from mobile.


----------



## sudeep73 (Oct 15, 2016)

PankajPandav said:


> Hi,
> Do you see any chance for Systems Administrator -262113 with 70 points (English - 10, Experience - 10 , Education - 15, Age - 30 , SS -5) in coming few days for NSW state?
> 
> 
> ...


you should certainly get. is it still awaited


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

sudeep73 said:


> Any chances of invite from Tas or Vic without job offer. i am thinking of modifying to NSW only


55+5 point and 261111 under NSW is next to impossible as of now. My recommendation is to file a new EOI and choose VIC as the preferred state.

Also once the EOI is created you need to file you case in victorian website. Need any assistance let me know. Cheers!!


----------



## ark_aus (Oct 5, 2016)

sudeep73 said:


> you should certainly get. is it still awaited


yes . Definitely.


----------



## sudeep73 (Oct 15, 2016)

hari_it_ram said:


> You don't need a job offer for VIC if your applying from offshore. All the best.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. Please bare my spelling and grammar as I am posting from mobile.



Hi Hari - Thanks. i have also applied for Tasmania, what are me chances with 55+5 for NSW if you are aware of the trend. 


ACS - +VE date nov 2015
ANZCO code - 261111 (Business Analyst)
age - 15
PTE - 10, 7-oct 2016
Qualification - 15
work experience - 15
State nomination - 5
Total - 60


----------



## PankajPandav (Aug 22, 2016)

sudeep73 said:


> you should certainly get. is it still awaited


I have updated my EOI with PTE results on 14th i.e. Yesterday.
I am just curious to know how much time would it take to get an invite for my occupation since its not sponsored in any other state and I can apply for 190 only in NSW.

_______________________________________
ANZSCO - 262113 (Systems Administrator)
PTE-A - 10 ( S : 78, R : 80, W - 76, L -73)
Education - 15 (Bachelor of Engineering)
Experience - 10 ( 8-2=6 Years)
Age - 30
State Points - 5
Total - 70


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

PankajPandav said:


> Hi,
> 
> Do you see any chance for Systems Administrator -262113 with 70 points (English - 10, Experience - 10 , Education - 15, Age - 30 , SS -5) in coming few days for NSW state?
> 
> ...




With 70 points chances are good. When - is hard to say. 

However, job prospects arent too good. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ark_aus (Oct 5, 2016)

You have more chances than others but nothing is confirmed until you land. 

But be confident your in the top list.


----------



## PankajPandav (Aug 22, 2016)

andreyx108b said:


> With 70 points chances are good. When - is hard to say.
> 
> However, job prospects arent too good.
> 
> ...



How much time does it generally take for 70 points?
I am not too worried right now for getting job there as of now.

_______________________________________
ANZSCO - 262113 (Systems Administrator)
PTE-A - 10 ( S : 78, R : 80, W - 76, L -73)
Education - 15 (Bachelor of Engineering)
Experience - 10 ( 8-2=6 Years)
Age - 30
State Points - 5
Total - 70


----------



## sudeep73 (Oct 15, 2016)

aussiedream87 said:


> 55+5 point and 261111 under NSW is next to impossible as of now. My recommendation is to file a new EOI and choose VIC as the preferred state.
> 
> Also once the EOI is created you need to file you case in victorian website. Need any assistance let me know. Cheers!!


Hi - Thanks.

i have selected "Any" in my current EOI and have applied for both vic and tasmania individually where i see 261111 in the occupation list. do you recommed that i still create separately selecting Vic and also for Tas


----------



## ark_aus (Oct 5, 2016)

PankajPandav said:


> How much time does it generally take for 70 points?
> I am not too worried right now for getting job there as of now.
> 
> _______________________________________
> ...


A lot of them got it in less than a month but some got it in less than 3 month but it varies. 

You might as well get in a month. All the best.


----------



## Kasun.Tharaka (Sep 29, 2016)

ksrikanthh said:


> rather than re-assessing, how about preparing a fresh emp reference document in accordance to suit developer programmer code and apply newly to ACS ?
> 
> thoughts please ?


Thanks for the comment mate.
Yes, bro. from 're-assessment' i mean the same.applying from the fresh employment letter.but again same problem happen.previously i provided a letter from same employer, I am working as a SE. 
my point is matek, we can change the responsibilities within the company projects and add new experiences, but company designation ... can't be changed..I don't know how to get rid of that.

If ACS allow to asses work & responsibilities as 261312 even after the employer mentioning he is working as a SE, then it's fine. 

But 'DAussie' saying we cannot have 2 active assessment concurrently.. thats sad and its new news for me..
Thanks 'DAussie'.


----------



## ssachde (Oct 10, 2016)

*NSW Visa invite query*

Hi all,

In a bit of a dilemma. I applied my EOI (with 60 points) on the 12th of July. 

Then, finally got a score of 79+ each in L,W,R,and S on the 4th of October.
That increased my points to 70 and I updated my EOI on the 4th of October for sub-class 189 visa ANZSCO code 221111, General Accountant.

A couple of my friends suggested that I also apply for a sub-class 190 visa for nomination from NSW. Updated my existing EOI with visa class 190 on 9th Oct. 
To my surprise, I got the invitation for this visa on the 13th of Oct. Now, as you all know that this has to be filed in 14 days and I am confused as to file this one or wait for the sub-class 189 visa round. 

Can someone please help ?


My points break up is as follows:
Age- 26 (30 points)
Study- 20 points (including my masters in Melbourne and Bachelors in New Delhi)
PTE- 20 points

Sub-class 189 visa points- 70 points
Sub-class 190 visa- (70+5) points


----------



## ark_aus (Oct 5, 2016)

ssachde said:


> Hi all,
> 
> In a bit of a dilemma. I applied my EOI (with 60 points) on the 12th of July.
> 
> ...


If your happy going to NSW then there is no harm in going for it or otherwise you might wait for subclass189.

The only difference between 189 and 190 is that you shouldn't leave the sponsored state for 2 years.


----------



## hari_it_ram (Jun 30, 2013)

I would say "the wait for 189" totally depended on how confident you are in getting the job in NSW, if its too high, then no harm in going with 190. If you feel very less compared to ICT, I would say 189. And also see the latest cutoff for accountants for 189 and make a guess whether you will get in next round or not, at the same time make sure the your NSW invite does not cross 14day mark.



ssachde said:


> Hi all,
> 
> In a bit of a dilemma. I applied my EOI (with 60 points) on the 12th of July.
> 
> ...


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

Kasun.Tharaka said:


> Thanks for the comment mate.
> Yes, bro. from 're-assessment' i mean the same.applying from the fresh employment letter.but again same problem happen.previously i provided a letter from same employer, I am working as a SE.
> my point is matek, we can change the responsibilities within the company projects and add new experiences, but company designation ... can't be changed..I don't know how to get rid of that.
> 
> ...


i concur with you


----------



## elderberry (Sep 5, 2016)

ssachde said:


> Hi all,
> 
> In a bit of a dilemma. I applied my EOI (with 60 points) on the 12th of July.
> 
> ...


given that you have 70 points you will get the 189 invitation within next two to three rounds, so I'd suggest you wait for the 189 and leave the 190 for us. 

plus even after you applied for the nomination it will take upto 3 months to get it approved, within that time you will comfortably get the 189 and have already applied for visa without wasting 330 and a nomination. 

also since you're in melbourne youd have to shift to sydney (psst it's brutally expensive) to fulfill the two year requirement, if you don't it will hinder you're chance of getting the citizenship.

have I scared you enough? I hope so. Please don't be greedy and waste precious nominations. 
:violin:


----------



## l.cesco (Jul 25, 2016)

Hi mates, 
I've applied an EOI with 60 points (55 +5) for Engineering Manager133211 on 1st September 2016.
Age 30 - Eng 0 - Studies 15 - Exp. 10 - ss 5 (NSW). 

On immtracker and this forum I didn't see anyone that applied with the same occupation. 
I'm trying to improve my PTE score (actually I have only 0 points for English) so to reach 70 points (65 +5).

I saw that the ceiling of this occupation hasn't never been reached in the past years, and this year they have also increased the position available. 

What do you think, have I any chance to receive a SS with 60 points for this occupation or must I obtain more points to have some chance? 

Thanks 




Sent from my SM-N9208 using Tapatalk


----------



## ausguy11 (Dec 1, 2015)

Done NSW invitation payment of 300 AUD on 15 October , 2016.

Will it take exact 12 weeks for finalising my application now?


----------



## ausguy11 (Dec 1, 2015)

I am sure u will get 189 and wait till 13th day.. if u will not get on 13th day then go ahead with paying 300 AUD... Also, paying 300 AUD will not make ur 189 visa waste if u get that somewhere in future



ssachde said:


> Hi all,
> 
> In a bit of a dilemma. I applied my EOI (with 60 points) on the 12th of July.
> 
> ...


----------



## daussie (Jun 16, 2016)

*Those who receieved NSW invites, kindly please wihdraw Victoria EOIs and inform them as a help to those who are waiting.*


----------



## kunal_m (Sep 7, 2015)

hi , i am civil engineer and got invitation from NSW 2 days back. I will submit my application today, i need to know what is the average time of processing the application? Do i need to wait for 12 weeks??
Thanks 
Regards


----------



## rahejarajeev (Jun 29, 2016)

daussie said:


> *Those who receieved NSW invites, kindly please wihdraw Victoria EOIs and inform them as a help to those who are waiting.*


Very rightly said Daussie, I would also request those lucky people to please withdraw their EOI's ASAP. Thx.

regards, Rajeev


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

ausguy11 said:


> Done NSW invitation payment of 300 AUD on 15 October , 2016.
> 
> Will it take exact 12 weeks for finalising my application now?




Usually 2-6 weeks


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## farazaid01 (Jun 28, 2016)

Hi.

my friend with eoi on 55 plus 5 points , ielts 7 each, applied as external auditor has no chance of invites this year i heard.

but her sister recently got PR from tasmania? can she sponsor my friend? does this increase her chance of invite in near future? and how much time it could take(just an estimate)?

btw

What difference does it make? if anyone from Australian Capital city sponsors does that mean higher chance of invitation in any time sooner?


----------



## Sufiangr8 (Jun 23, 2015)

Hi Guys, 

Is there any Forum or group to track the 263111 latest State nomination/Invitations for NSW state , To confirm what is the current trends of invite going on. As I am going through Immitracker but looks like no one is updating.

Thanks


----------



## andyyangjian (May 1, 2015)

kunal_m said:


> hi , i am civil engineer and got invitation from NSW 2 days back. I will submit my application today, i need to know what is the average time of processing the application? Do i need to wait for 12 weeks??
> Thanks
> Regards


I waited for 2 weeks for NSW approval. BTW can you share your porints breakdown?


----------



## Brian_Tourbillon (Aug 1, 2016)

did you got the visa?
so fast bro. congrats!


andyyangjian said:


> I waited for 2 weeks for NSW approval. BTW can you share your porints breakdown?


----------



## kunal_m (Sep 7, 2015)

andyyangjian said:


> I waited for 2 weeks for NSW approval. BTW can you share your porints breakdown?


hi, i already sent you PM regarding some query. Btw here is point breakdown:
Age- 30 points (25yrs completed few days back)
education: 15
english: 10. 
total: 55 points
Eoi Submitted: 3/Oct/2016
Invitation: 13/Oct/2016 .

Please respond to my query over PM.


----------



## pipebritop (Sep 6, 2015)

kunal_m said:


> hi, i already sent you PM regarding some query. Btw here is point breakdown:
> Age- 30 points (25yrs completed few days back)
> education: 15
> english: 10.
> ...


Occupation?


----------



## kunal_m (Sep 7, 2015)

pipebritop said:


> Occupation?


Civil Engineer 233211.


----------



## vvraj (May 24, 2016)

Hello,

Any updates on people receiving invites for 261313 for EOI applications post July 2016?

I can see that people are getting invites 261311 and 261312 but hardly any success for 261313. Any opinions and views around this?

261313 Software Engineer
EOI 189 (60) DOE - August 20th
EOI 190 (60 + 5) DOE - August 20th
Invitation - Pending


----------



## yikes297 (Jul 21, 2016)

How do we get the nomination from NSW (if being nominated by NSW after EOI 190 submission)? Is it via email, or through SkillSelect?


----------



## nikhil.javeri (Jul 19, 2016)

I got the NSW invite in 10 days.
EOI Submitted - 20 Sep, 2016
NSW Invite - 30 Sep, 2016
Responded - 4 Oct, 2016
NSW Approval - Waiting !!!


----------



## pipebritop (Sep 6, 2015)

kunal_m said:


> Civil Engineer 233211.


Congrats!!!

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## rahejarajeev (Jun 29, 2016)

nikhil.javeri said:


> I got the NSW invite in 10 days.
> EOI Submitted - 20 Sep, 2016
> NSW Invite - 30 Sep, 2016
> Responded - 4 Oct, 2016
> NSW Approval - Waiting !!!


Hi Nikhil,
I have a small query. When you get an invite from the state, does the status of the EOI application changes from "SUBMITTED" to something ??? Also I assume you got an email also on the same day ? Pls clarify. Thx 

regards, Rajeev


----------



## nikhil.javeri (Jul 19, 2016)

*Sys*



rahejarajeev said:


> Hi Nikhil,
> I have a small query. When you get an invite from the state, does the status of the EOI application changes from "SUBMITTED" to something ??? Also I assume you got an email also on the same day ? Pls clarify. Thx
> 
> regards, Rajeev


Hi Rajeev,

You get the invite on your email ID. There is no update to your Skill Select profile. Only when you receive the state approval it will be through Skill Select and might change the status. 

I am waiting for this moment .

Best wishes,
Nikhil


----------



## rahejarajeev (Jun 29, 2016)

nikhil.javeri said:


> Hi Rajeev,
> 
> You get the invite on your email ID. There is no update to your Skill Select profile. Only when you receive the state approval it will be through Skill Select and might change the status.
> 
> ...


Oh... Ok ! My wishes are with you.👍
But then some people mentioned that sometime you do miss the invitation emails ,so keep checking your skill select account.That confuses me. Incase you know the answer the pls clarify. 

regards, Rajeev


----------



## thepirate (Aug 8, 2016)

vvraj said:


> Hello,
> 
> Any updates on people receiving invites for 261313 for EOI applications post July 2016?
> 
> ...


Ohh, I thought they treat the 2613 group as a whole. I think I was wrong.

Yes, you are correct, I have also seen invite for 261312 and 261311 mostly.


----------



## nikhil.javeri (Jul 19, 2016)

*System Analyst (261112)*



rahejarajeev said:


> Oh... Ok ! My wishes are with you.👍
> But then some people mentioned that sometime you do miss the invitation emails ,so keep checking your skill select account.That confuses me. Incase you know the answer the pls clarify.
> 
> regards, Rajeev


Yes that is correct you need to have a close watch on your email. But for invitation there is no notification in Skill Select. Only the state approval is through skill select.

Best wishes,
Nikhil


----------



## rahejarajeev (Jun 29, 2016)

nikhil.javeri said:


> Yes that is correct you need to have a close watch on your email. But for invitation there is no notification in Skill Select. Only the state approval is through skill select.
> 
> Best wishes,
> Nikhil


Thanks for the clarification Nikhil ! 

regards, Rajeev


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

28th Sept Round results have been updated.

See Invitation trend here: https://goo.gl/FGXxAE

_PS. Switch between the tabs!_


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

thepirate said:


> vvraj said:
> 
> 
> > Hello,
> ...


hi vvraj, what is your points split up when you applied eoi in august? 

what is your overall experience and acs skilled experience,? 

please advise.

Note : 60+5 pointers who claimed 5 points for experience and 10 pts for English are waiting for sometime for an invite. Looks like people who claim with 10 pts experience are receiving invites sooner.


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

BulletAK said:


> 28th Sept Round results have been updated.
> 
> See Invitation trend here: https://goo.gl/FGXxAE
> 
> _PS. Switch between the tabs!_


good one buddy ! ?


----------



## FFacs (Jul 6, 2016)

NSW Nomination received. Invite 30/9, application & fees 3/10, nomination 17/10. 261111 65+5.


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

ksrikanthh said:


> good one buddy ! ?


Thanks


----------



## jcreative86 (Jun 21, 2016)

Hi, 
Can I expect invitations from NSW for 261111- 55 pointers by Dec or Jan? 
My profile - 
POINTS - 55 + 5 
PTE overall - 50 each 
EXPERIENCE - 7 (2 years deducted by ACS) 
CODE - 261111


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Sufiangr8 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




There is a tracker. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lady$Bird (Sep 25, 2015)

Any Java developers received approval/rejection from NSW so far ?


----------



## sarwarhusain (Sep 6, 2016)

I have applied to NSW with 60+5, I will be claiming 65+5 from 1st Nov 2016 when my work points will become 10. Can some one share a high level idea by when I might be able to get an invite or may be no invite at all  since 261111 ICT BA condition is quite bleak. 

I have 10 points for english (overall 8 in IELTS) (L 8.5, R7.5, S7.5,W 7.5). 15 for my education (MS & BS both major in computing from ACS). 30 for my age which will reduce to 25 in May 2017 . 10 points for work experience from 1st Nov.

Another query is that my jd encompasses ICT BA and project manager both, My designation is senior Project Manager. I have been working in the same company for 7 years now. Can I get assessment from ACS in ICT Pm area and apply for state sponsorship in another category for Vic & SA.

Any suggestions would be much appreciated.


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

Lady$Bird said:


> Any Java developers received approval/rejection from NSW so far ?


Hi LadyBird,

Are you a java developer? please advise.


----------



## Lady$Bird (Sep 25, 2015)

ksrikanthh said:


> Hi LadyBird,
> 
> Are you a java developer? please advise.


Yea. I am a java developer. I see a lot of rejection for java developers from Victoria. Not sure what is happening with NSW.


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

Lady$Bird said:


> ksrikanthh said:
> 
> 
> > Hi LadyBird,
> ...


Whoa! Hopefully there is a need for java deveopers in nsw. Let's see. 

By the way when did you apply eoi and when did you receive invite from nsw?


----------



## Lady$Bird (Sep 25, 2015)

ksrikanthh said:


> Whoa! Hopefully there is a need for java deveopers in nsw. Let's see.
> 
> By the way when did you apply eoi and when did you receive invite from nsw?


I submitted EOI on 18-Aug, received invitation on 30-Sep and applied for nomination on 05-Oct. Eagerly waiting for approval. 
Are you a java developer too ? What is your timeline?


----------



## ajithingmire (Mar 29, 2016)

daussie said:


> *Those who receieved NSW invites, kindly please wihdraw Victoria EOIs and inform them as a help to those who are waiting.*


I withdrew 189 & 190(VIC) after NSW approval. not sure about "inform them" part though, do we need to send email to anyone saying I withdrew this EOI?


----------



## ausguy11 (Dec 1, 2015)

Lady$Bird said:


> I submitted EOI on 18-Aug, received invitation on 30-Sep and applied for nomination on 05-Oct. Eagerly waiting for approval.
> Are you a java developer too ? What is your timeline?


I am java + groovy/grails developer too... And got NSW invitation on 13 Oct 2016

Paid 300 Aud fee on 15 oct 2016

Waiting from approval!

Finger crossed


----------



## ajithingmire (Mar 29, 2016)

ausguy11 said:


> I am java + groovy/grails developer too... And got NSW invitation on 13 Oct 2016
> 
> Paid 300 Aud fee on 15 oct 2016
> 
> ...


You should receive approval in couple of weeks. But I suspect JAVA has anything to do with their decision. I believe they judge on the category 2613**, dont drill down to which language you are working on. This is my assumption, I may be wrong


----------



## Tayyabb (Nov 8, 2015)

Is there any electrical engineer invited by nsw..?????


----------



## Lady$Bird (Sep 25, 2015)

ausguy11 said:


> I am java + groovy/grails developer too... And got NSW invitation on 13 Oct 2016
> 
> Paid 300 Aud fee on 15 oct 2016
> 
> ...


Good to have company for the waiting game.


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

Lady$Bird said:


> I submitted EOI on 18-Aug, received invitation on 30-Sep and applied for nomination on 05-Oct. Eagerly waiting for approval.
> Are you a java developer too ? What is your timeline?


yea ! i am a java developer as well. timeline - @ my signature. waiting for an invite ! looking at the current trend i think i may receive one after 5-6 months. let's see !


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

ajithingmire said:


> You should receive approval in couple of weeks. But I suspect JAVA has anything to do with their decision. I believe they judge on the category 2613**, dont drill down to which language you are working on. This is my assumption, I may be wrong


i second this. i had the similar assumption that nsw doesn't reject/approve based on a specific programming language. i also presume that they analyze our roles and responsibilities as well performed under our category !


----------



## ausguy11 (Dec 1, 2015)

4 pages of resume is fine?

It is containing

Professional summary
competencies
Educational summary
work experience
key projects and accomplishments(All my 4 project)
project name
brief
Responsibilities and contributions under project details
Personal details

Is it fine??????


----------



## meraprvisa (May 11, 2016)

ausguy11 said:


> 4 pages of resume is fine?
> 
> It is containing
> 
> ...



more than fine and acceptable..


----------



## Lady$Bird (Sep 25, 2015)

Is there any difference in 189 and 190 visa grant procedures ? I can see in immitracker that, most of the 189 visas are granted in less than 1 month time, but 190 visas usually take 2-3 months on average. Any thoughts on this ?


----------



## imraniac (Sep 12, 2016)

Can Anyone tell me that that 3 years BCS from Allama Iqbal Open university Pakistan will be assessed to bachelors degree after 2 years relevant experience deduction or it will be associate degree or diploma?
as per ACS Guidelines, it is bachelors but someone told me that it has changed?
Please help me


----------



## Binhtran95 (May 16, 2016)

Has anyone who received invitation on 30thSep been nominated?


----------



## FFacs (Jul 6, 2016)

Binhtran95 said:


> Has anyone who received invitation on 30thSep been nominated?


Yes. See signature.


----------



## anurag.vashist (Mar 28, 2016)

FFacs said:


> Yes. See signature.


When did you paid the 300 AUD fees for NSW ? on 30th Sep itself ?


----------



## Binhtran95 (May 16, 2016)

Congrats mate! I'm still waiting for mine. It has been more than 2 weeks


----------



## Binhtran95 (May 16, 2016)

FFacs said:


> Yes. See signature.


Did they send the nomination to you via email or inform you on skillselect?


----------



## ausguy11 (Dec 1, 2015)

Binhtran95 said:


> Did they send the nomination to you via email or inform you on skillselect?



They will send u email with subject:

Invitation to apply for NSW nomination for a subclass 190 visa -< your name > - EOI: <YOUR EOI NUMBER>

On skillset there will be no changes for INVITATION TO APPLY


----------



## Brian_Tourbillon (Aug 1, 2016)

When did you submit files and pay fee? I did on 1 Oct and still waiting


Binhtran95 said:


> Congrats mate! I'm still waiting for mine. It has been more than 2 weeks


----------



## Brian_Tourbillon (Aug 1, 2016)

around 3 pages is the best


ausguy11 said:


> 4 pages of resume is fine?
> 
> It is containing
> 
> ...


----------



## Binhtran95 (May 16, 2016)

Brian_Tourbillon said:


> When did you submit files and pay fee? I did on 1 Oct and still waiting[/QUOTE
> Same here mate! I actually applied in the evening right after getting the invitation but it took me until midnight to finish so it had gone to the next day.


----------



## Binhtran95 (May 16, 2016)

Binhtran95 said:


> Brian_Tourbillon said:
> 
> 
> > When did you submit files and pay fee? I did on 1 Oct and still waiting[/QUOTE
> ...


----------



## vvraj (May 24, 2016)

ksrikanthh said:


> hi vvraj, what is your points split up when you applied eoi in august?
> 
> what is your overall experience and acs skilled experience,?
> 
> ...


Age : 30
Education : 15
English : PTE - 10
Work Ex : 5

I will complete 7 years in the next 2 months (Jan 2017) and will get another 5 points.


----------



## FFacs (Jul 6, 2016)

Binhtran95 said:


> Binhtran95 said:
> 
> 
> > I think you were talking about invitation. I have already been invited. My question was about how they will inform you about the nomination result?
> ...


----------



## Binhtran95 (May 16, 2016)

FFacs said:


> Binhtran95 said:
> 
> 
> > Invite was 30th, submission and payment were on Monday 3rd, after business hours Australian time (think it was holiday anyway). I received two mails first thing this morning Australian time. One was from NSW telling me my application was approved, the other was from SkillSelect informing that I have a 190 invite. They arrived pretty much simultaneously.
> ...


----------



## ausguy11 (Dec 1, 2015)

Binhtran95 said:


> Binhtran95 said:
> 
> 
> > I think you were talking about invitation. I have already been invited. My question was about how they will inform you about the nomination result?
> ...


----------



## ausguy11 (Dec 1, 2015)

Next step for you is VISA fee + medical + PCC ? Ur 60 days time will start from 17 Oct for filing visa?



FFacs said:


> Binhtran95 said:
> 
> 
> > Invite was 30th, submission and payment were on Monday 3rd, after business hours Australian time (think it was holiday anyway). I received two mails first thing this morning Australian time. One was from NSW telling me my application was approved, the other was from SkillSelect informing that I have a 190 invite. They arrived pretty much simultaneously.
> ...


----------



## FFacs (Jul 6, 2016)

ausguy11 said:


> Next step for you is VISA fee + medical + PCC ? Ur 60 days time will start from 17 Oct for filing visa?
> 
> Yes indeed. The next chapter.


----------



## wribeiro (Nov 19, 2015)

vvraj said:


> Age : 30
> Education : 15
> English : PTE - 10
> Work Ex : 5
> ...


Hi, regarding your experience I would like to ask you if is necessary do a reassessment with ACS to validate this extra experience.

I'm asking because I will complete 3 year of experience in january.

Thanks


----------



## FFacs (Jul 6, 2016)

Binhtran95 said:


> Brian_Tourbillon said:
> 
> 
> > When did you submit files and pay fee? I did on 1 Oct and still waiting[/QUOTE
> ...


----------



## Ash144 (Feb 5, 2016)

imraniac said:


> Can Anyone tell me that that 3 years BCS from Allama Iqbal Open university Pakistan will be assessed to bachelors degree after 2 years relevant experience deduction or it will be associate degree or diploma?
> as per ACS Guidelines, it is bachelors but someone told me that it has changed?
> Please help me


One of my friend recently done the assessment. Its equivalent to Advance diploma and ACS deducted 6 years of experience.


----------



## daussie (Jun 16, 2016)

wribeiro said:


> vvraj said:
> 
> 
> > Age : 30
> ...


I asked same question sometimes back in this forum. Based on responses, as far as you employed in same company no need to reasses; providing payslips would do.


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

wribeiro said:


> Hi, regarding your experience I would like to ask you if is necessary do a reassessment with ACS to validate this extra experience.
> 
> I'm asking because I will complete 3 year of experience in january.
> 
> Thanks


If this company is assessed by ACS then not required. The points automatically gets updated on skill select and you will be notified once done.


----------



## Brian_Tourbillon (Aug 1, 2016)

I got it 


FFacs said:


> Binhtran95 said:
> 
> 
> > For all those that applied late in the day on 30th Sept: it's worth bearing in mind that the 3rd was a public holiday in NSW. That means that anyone who submitted on the Friday probably didn't have any advantage or chance of being picked before someone who submitted on the Monday. Fingers crossed for you all, hope you hear something tonight/tomorrow am.


----------



## jcreative86 (Jun 21, 2016)

Hello All,

I am ICT Business Analyst with 6 years of experience in the same. I have recently given PTE and scores are S-59, R-65, L-63, W-63 (6.5 each). 

As per point calculator, my points are 55. (30 - Age, 15-Degree and 10 Experience).

Recently, I have read that it is too difficult to get invitation on 60 points (5 points from state sponsorship) because for ICT Business Analyst, it requires 70 points.

Now, If i retake PTE and get 7 in each then also I have only 65 points. Is there any chance to get invitation on 65 points? Are they calculating 65 points + 5 points of state sponsorship = 70 or 70 points required from EOI and then they add 5 points which equals 75 points?

I am confused on 70 points including state sponsorship points or excluding it?

Please help. Thanks in Advance!


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

jcreative86 said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I am ICT Business Analyst with 6 years of experience in the same. I have recently given PTE and scores are S-59, R-65, L-63, W-63 (6.5 each).
> 
> ...


Yes having 55+5 is impossible to get invitation. You may have chances with Victoria but again nothing is sure. If you get 65+ in all sections then you will have 65+5. NSW will invite you however, You will need to wait for few rounds. Having 70 will fetch you 189 invite in 1/2 rounds from time you lodge your EOI. Good Luck!


----------



## aurora.a (Oct 28, 2015)

I have just received my nsw approval for nomination. I applied on October 6.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rahejarajeev (Jun 29, 2016)

aurora.a said:


> I have just received my nsw approval for nomination. I applied on October 6.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congrats Aurora!!! 

regards, Rajeev


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

aurora.a said:


> I have just received my nsw approval for nomination. I applied on October 6.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congratulations


----------



## Lady$Bird (Sep 25, 2015)

Is there anyone here who received invitation on 30-Sep and submitted application on or before 5-Oct, waiting to get approval ?

Those who received approval, till what time (Sydney time) can we expect approval mails?


----------



## nikhil.javeri (Jul 19, 2016)

*System Analyst (261112)*



Lady$Bird said:


> Is there anyone here who received invitation on 30-Sep and submitted application on or before 5-Oct, waiting to get approval ?
> 
> Those who received approval, till what time (Sydney time) can we expect approval mails?


Hi Folks,

I received the NSW approval today morning. Skill Select is updated and locked as well as received approval confirmation mail on email ID.

Best wishes,
Nikhil


----------



## Lady$Bird (Sep 25, 2015)

nikhil.javeri said:


> Hi Folks,
> 
> I received the NSW approval today morning. Skill Select is updated and locked as well as received approval confirmation mail on email ID.
> 
> ...


Congrats !
When did you apply for nomination ?


----------



## nikhil.javeri (Jul 19, 2016)

*System Analyst (261112)*



Lady$Bird said:


> Congrats !
> When did you apply for nomination ?


EOI Submitted - 20 Sep, 2016
NSW Invitation - 30 Sep, 2016
NSW Nomination lodged - 4 Oct, 2016
NSW Approval received - 18 Oct, 2016
======================================================
ACS Results - Masters in Computer Applications and 11 years experience
IELTS - 7.5
With Nomination - 70 points

Best wishes,
Nikhil


----------



## vvraj (May 24, 2016)

ksrikanthh said:


> hi vvraj, what is your points split up when you applied eoi in august?
> 
> what is your overall experience and acs skilled experience,?
> 
> ...


hi ksrikanthh,

Does having 10 experience points put me in a better position to expect an invite from NSW?

Aug 20th is the date of my EOI submission for NSW as well as 189. 

Further, looking at the 189 trends, where in people with 65 points have been provided with an invite until 05 Sept 2016 for 2613. Is it a good thing if i don't receive NSW invite until Jan where my experience points gets updated?

Please provide your valuable suggestions. They are greatly appreciated.


----------



## rahejarajeev (Jun 29, 2016)

nikhil.javeri said:


> EOI Submitted - 20 Sep, 2016
> NSW Invitation - 30 Sep, 2016
> NSW Nomination lodged - 4 Oct, 2016
> NSW Approval received - 18 Oct, 2016
> ...


Congratulations Nikhil !!!

regards, Rajeev


----------



## anurag.vashist (Mar 28, 2016)

Lady$Bird said:


> Is there anyone here who received invitation on 30-Sep and submitted application on or before 5-Oct, waiting to get approval ?
> 
> Those who received approval, till what time (Sydney time) can we expect approval mails?


I am also waiting. Submitted application on 4th Oct. 

Sent from my HTC Desire 820 dual sim using Tapatalk


----------



## Nikhilkohli90 (Oct 18, 2016)

Hi All,

I'm Nikhil from Delhi (India), I've submitted my EOI for class 190 with 60 points on 4th Oct 2016. 
Could someone help me understand when can I expect a response for same?

-
Nikhil


----------



## FredHec (Sep 3, 2016)

*Internal Auditor*

Hi guys!

Just got the nomination today. Internal Auditor with 65 points + 5. My timeline is:

EOI Submitted - 11 Jul, 2016
NSW Invitation - 13 Oct, 2016
NSW Nomination lodged - 14 Oct, 2016
NSW Approval received - 18 Oct, 2016

I have a question if someone here can help me. I've been living in Brisbane for the last two years, and I wanna know how many days would I have for moving to NSW once the visa has been granted?

Thank you!


----------



## Yogi4Aus (May 28, 2015)

FredHec said:


> Hi guys!
> 
> Just got the nomination today. Internal Auditor with 65 points + 5. My timeline is:
> 
> ...


1 year from the date on your PCC ( Issue date of PCC)


----------



## FredHec (Sep 3, 2016)

Hi!

Even if I'm already living in Australia? I thought that the "1 year after medicals or PCC" was only for overseas applicants.


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

vvraj said:


> hi ksrikanthh,
> 
> Does having 10 experience points put me in a better position to expect an invite from NSW?
> 
> ...


Yea, looking at the current trend, having 10 pts for experience and 10 points for English will increase the chances of procuring an invite sooner !


----------



## FredHec (Sep 3, 2016)

Yogi4Aus said:


> 1 year from the date on your PCC ( Issue date of PCC)


Hi!

Even if I'm already living in Australia? I thought that the "1 year after medicals or PCC" was only for overseas applicants.


----------



## suppala.sudhir (Mar 29, 2016)

Query regarding 489 visa for South Australia. Please help.
I'm posting it in wrong thread I could not find the thread for South Australia 489visa.
My query: I'm planning to apply for 489visa for South Australia, my agent told me that you require atleast 1yr experience in past 3yrs. My last working day is on 25October2013. Will I be eligible to Apply for that visa?

261313,60points, sc189,Eoi date 23March2016.
sc190,60+5,eoi 5th June 2016


----------



## ssk82 (Oct 18, 2016)

*190 Visa with 55+5 Pts*

Hi All

What are the chances of receiving invite for 190 visa with 55+5 (with State Nomination) = 60 points 

I have submitted by EOI on 21st Sep and waiting for the invite. 

- Is there a chance of invites for 60 Points , Is it wise to wait ? and any time frame. 
- Can i submit multiple EOI apart from NSW , Brisbane/Canberra/would be other options for my job code , Since Victoria needs IELTS 7 band 
- Is there a cut off points for state sponsorship. ? 

I need to take a decision before retake my IELTS /PTE, As i can wait for couple of months 
Need your expert advice

----------------------------------------------------
Job Category : 263111 - Computer Network and Systems Engineer 
Visa Category : 190 - NSW
Scoring: IELTS 01/Aug/2015:Overall 6.5 - 0pts|ACS Result 19/Sep/2016 - 25Points |Age:15 Pts |Spouse:5 pts |State Sponsorship : 5 Pts 
EOI Submitted : 21/09/2016 - under 190 with 55 +5 ( With StateSponsorship NSW) 
Awaiting Invite: ??? Wise to Wait ??


----------



## lucas.wszolek (Apr 5, 2016)

ssk82 said:


> Hi All
> 
> What are the chances of receiving invite for 190 visa with 55+5 (with State Nomination) = 60 points
> 
> ...


I believe the chances are low. But it depends on the occupation demands in my opinion. If you see my signature, I´m waiting for the invitation since April 2016. 

I'm trying to achieve 65+ in PTE and then improve my chances for 190 visa as well as apply for 189 visa.

When you say if it's wise to wait, do you mean you're about to move to NSW or what? I didn't get it.


----------



## yikes297 (Jul 21, 2016)

Probably depends on your job code as well. I have 15 pts for experience and 10 pts for English, still no invite since Sept.


----------



## yikes297 (Jul 21, 2016)

ksrikanthh said:


> [quote="vvraj;1123
> 
> Yea, looking at the current trend, having 10 pts for experience and 10 points for English will increase the chances of procuring an invite sooner !


Probably depends on your job code as well. I have 15 pts for experience and 10 pts for English, still no invite since Sept.


----------



## daussie (Jun 16, 2016)

yikes297 said:


> Probably depends on your job code as well. I have 15 pts for experience and 10 pts for English, still no invite since Sept.


What is your occupation?


----------



## daniellunarosset (Oct 18, 2016)

Hi guys,

I need your help. I applied for the NSW nomination on 4-march-16. I have 60 points + 5 points from SS under 2613xx.

What worries me is that I still haven't received an invitation by now that meaning that my agent isn't doing his job. I believe I read about some people that have already received the invitation and they applied after me.

Should I've received an invitation by now? 

Regards


----------



## aurora.a (Oct 28, 2015)

daniellunarosset said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




No. the processing time is 12 weeks. If you claimed any points for experience it will take longer because they will have to check


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FFacs (Jul 6, 2016)

aurora.a said:


> No. the processing time is 12 weeks. If you claimed any points for experience it will take longer because they will have to check
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I think op was worrying because he or she had not yet been invited.

Op, its not a queue. It's a pool of talent from which they select.


----------



## daussie (Jun 16, 2016)

daniellunarosset said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I need your help. I applied for the NSW nomination on 4-march-16. I have 60 points + 5 points from SS under 2613xx.
> 
> ...


How about your points breakdown?


----------



## hari_it_ram (Jun 30, 2013)

daniellunarosset said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




What your agent will do if your not getting the invite ?. He can only apply for EOI. however, since you have applied in March, how come you missed the April 2016 round which had close to 600 invites. Your details please.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. Please bare my spelling and grammar as I am posting from mobile.


----------



## daussie (Jun 16, 2016)

May be he has 0 points for English?


----------



## Vikassk21 (Jun 14, 2016)

daniellunarosset said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I need your help. I applied for the NSW nomination on 4-march-16. I have 60 points + 5 points from SS under 2613xx.
> 
> ...


Hi,

What is your occupation code ?Presently 261311/261312 are getting invites. 261313 with 10 points for exp as well are getting. 

With 55+5 chances are less, I suggest try your luck in english and get 20 points.

All the very best. 

Thanks


----------



## daniellunarosset (Oct 18, 2016)

Hello guys

Thank you a lot for all your replies, your help is really appreciated.

Here goes all my info:

Date of effect: 04-03-16 - 11:25
Age: 25-32 --> 30
English (L 7.5, R 8,5, W 6.5, S 8,5) : Competent --> 0
Level of education: At least a bachelor --> 15
State Nomination --> 5
Year of experience overseas: equal or greater than 5 years --> 10
Partner skills --> Meets threshold eligibility for skilled migration --> 5

Total --> 65 

Best regards!


----------



## daniellunarosset (Oct 18, 2016)

Sorry, forgot the occupation --> Software Engineer 261313


----------



## Lady$Bird (Sep 25, 2015)

Any approvals today guys ?


----------



## hari_it_ram (Jun 30, 2013)

daniellunarosset said:


> Hello guys
> 
> 
> 
> ...




English is the killer there. 10 points exp will take lower priority if someone has 10 points in English and 5 points for exp. So it's better to try PTE and it shd open both 189 and state. All the best.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. Please bare my spelling and grammar as I am posting from mobile.


----------



## emboon (Feb 2, 2016)

still waiting for approval as well. submitted application to NSW oct 1st


----------



## rahejarajeev (Jun 29, 2016)

hari_it_ram said:


> English is the killer there. 10 points exp will take lower priority if someone has 10 points in English and 5 points for exp. So it's better to try PTE and it shd open both 189 and state. All the best.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. Please bare my spelling and grammar as I am posting from mobile.


Hari,

What is your opinion about this breakup :

English 10
Work Ex 15
Age 15
Education 15

regards, Rajeev


----------



## hari_it_ram (Jun 30, 2013)

rahejarajeev said:


> Hari,
> 
> What is your opinion about this breakup :
> 
> ...




Sorry Sir, I am not expert. I am not sure about your jobcode. However, 2613 for 55 pointers are really slim. Not demotivating. Since lots of ppl with 60+5 waiting from April. If your outside 2613 then you might have some chance with this score. Try VIC as well. All the best.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. Please bare my spelling and grammar as I am posting from mobile.


----------



## nikhil.javeri (Jul 19, 2016)

*System Analyst (261112)*



hari_it_ram said:


> Sorry Sir, I am not expert. I am not sure about your jobcode. However, 2613 for 55 pointers are really slim. Not demotivating. Since lots of ppl with 60+5 waiting from April. If your outside 2613 then you might have some chance with this score. Try VIC as well. All the best.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. Please bare my spelling and grammar as I am posting from mobile.


I would suggest improve PTE score which could lead to bright chances of getting the invite early.

Best Wishes,
Nikhil


----------



## FFacs (Jul 6, 2016)

rahejarajeev said:


> Hari,
> 
> What is your opinion about this breakup :
> 
> ...


I had the same score thanks to TOEFL being a pain. Once I got 20 points for English I was invited within days for 261111.


----------



## Vasanth2k (Oct 19, 2016)

Hi Experts

I have applied EOI for NSW with 60 + 5 points for the job code 261313. Is there any chance of getting an invite by this year end. Please suggest.

Regards
Vasanth


----------



## ausguy11 (Dec 1, 2015)

Vasanth2k said:


> Hi Experts
> 
> I have applied EOI for NSW with 60 + 5 points for the job code 261313. Is there any chance of getting an invite by this year end. Please suggest.
> 
> ...



Ideally u should get 190 NSW or Victoria


----------



## daussie (Jun 16, 2016)

Vasanth2k said:


> Hi Experts
> 
> I have applied EOI for NSW with 60 + 5 points for the job code 261313. Is there any chance of getting an invite by this year end. Please suggest.
> 
> ...


What is your points breakdown and EOI date?


----------



## Vasanth2k (Oct 19, 2016)

daussie said:


> Vasanth2k said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Experts
> ...


Points break down
Age: 30
Exp: 10
Education: 15
Partner points: 5
State point :5

Eoi applied date: 04 Oct 2016

Regards
Vasanth


----------



## PankajPandav (Aug 22, 2016)

Did any one receive an invite today?


----------



## daussie (Jun 16, 2016)

Vasanth2k said:


> daussie said:
> 
> 
> > Vasanth2k said:
> ...


I feel like it may take 3+ months.


----------



## PankajPandav (Aug 22, 2016)

daussie said:


> I feel like it may take 3+ months.


How much time should it take for 262113 with 70 points?


----------



## Vikassk21 (Jun 14, 2016)

PankajPandav said:


> How much time should it take for 262113 with 70 points?


To My knowledge you must be getting it in 189 next pick by 28th Friday (Going by the present trend). Also as you have 70 points , you have very high chances.


Wish you luck.


----------



## PankajPandav (Aug 22, 2016)

Vikassk21 said:


> To My knowledge you must be getting it in 189 next pick by 28th Friday (Going by the present trend). Also as you have 70 points , you have very high chances.
> 
> 
> Wish you luck.


Sadly, for 262113 - Systems Administrator , there is no 189. My only hope is 190.


----------



## meraprvisa (May 11, 2016)

Vasanth2k said:


> Points break down
> Age: 30
> Exp: 10
> Education: 15
> ...



vasanth- better to re-take PTE/IELTS and gain 10 points.... by doing so you will get an invite very easily.... dont wait for NSW/VIC... thats gonna take long time in your case...


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

PankajPandav said:


> Sadly, for 262113 - Systems Administrator , there is no 189. My only hope is 190.


Expect some response from NSW in upcoming rounds. Cheers!! Also check with SA.


----------



## meraprvisa (May 11, 2016)

hello all,

i need to know about average time for NSW approval.

i submitted docs on 17Oct. when should i expect a reply?

they say it takes 12 weeks. but i think 12 weeks is the maximum limit.

anyone who received approval in Sep/Oct?


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

meraprvisa said:


> hello all,
> 
> i need to know about average time for NSW approval.
> 
> ...


in 2-3 weeks


----------



## catchdwind (May 4, 2016)

I'm now the latest member of the team...
Hopefully, I won't have to wait too long.


----------



## ausguy11 (Dec 1, 2015)

meraprvisa said:


> hello all,
> 
> i need to know about average time for NSW approval.
> 
> ...


I am in the same boat. Submitted NSW application after paying 300 AUD


----------



## Abdulrazzak (Oct 19, 2016)

*Subscribe*

To Subscribe


----------



## Tayyabb (Nov 8, 2015)

catchdwind said:


> I'm now the latest member of the team...
> Hopefully, I won't have to wait too long.


Hi bro. M waiting with the same anzco same score from last year november.. i dun think they r inviting electrical engineer with 60 pts.


----------



## Abdulrazzak (Oct 19, 2016)

Hi guys have applied on March till wait for outcome

Sent from my InFocus M2_3G using Tapatalk


----------



## Abdulrazzak (Oct 19, 2016)

Hi

Sent from my InFocus M2_3G using Tapatalk


----------



## aditya_barca (May 15, 2016)

Hi Guys,
In bit of a dilemma. I re appeared to PTE yesterday and got a superior.
Now I have 65 points without state sponsorship. I was wondering which one would be the faster.
189 or 190? Since I would be going to NSW I dont mind getting 190 ITA as well. Next round of 189 is on 26th Oct. I believe they have cleared 65 pointers upto 18 Sept. Is it possible for me to get invite in next 189 round?
Can someone suggest, which of the two options would be better.
As of now I have applied under both.


----------



## Abdulrazzak (Oct 19, 2016)

Hi guys have flied my EOI on feb'16 for 489 visa NSW. Can any one suggest how long it will take to get the sponsorship. It is already 7 months over

Sent from my InFocus M2_3G using Tapatalk


----------



## ridhidureja (Dec 14, 2015)

*NSW State Nominations*

Hi All

What is the status of invite with 60+5 Points for NSW,

Are people getting invites for 261313 Software Engineer with 65 Points.

Regards
Ridhi
261313
EOI 189 60
EOI 190 65


----------



## andyyangjian (May 1, 2015)

Abdulrazzak said:


> Hi guys have flied my EOI on feb'16 for 489 visa NSW. Can any one suggest how long it will take to get the sponsorship. It is already 7 months over
> 
> Sent from my InFocus M2_3G using Tapatalk


NSW 489 u need to apply with the specific region, not just submit a EOI right? if they can nominate you, it wont take that long, I dont know what's the problem takes so long


----------



## andyyangjian (May 1, 2015)

Brian_Tourbillon said:


> did you got the visa?
> so fast bro. congrats!


yes, I only waited for 10 days, I was very surprised as well


----------



## hari_it_ram (Jun 30, 2013)

aditya_barca said:


> Hi Guys,
> In bit of a dilemma. I re appeared to PTE yesterday and got a superior.
> Now I have 65 points without state sponsorship. I was wondering which one would be the faster.
> 189 or 190? Since I would be going to NSW I dont mind getting 190 ITA as well. Next round of 189 is on 26th Oct. I believe they have cleared 65 pointers upto 18 Sept. Is it possible for me to get invite in next 189 round?
> ...



The info abt 65 cleared till 18th is as of Sep 28th round, not sure how many have cleared in Oct 12th round. Worst case, you shd get in another 2 rounds for 189. If you too eager, no wrong in going for 190 as u might get nomination invite by this Friday or next week. Others may have different view. Congrats for getting 20 in English. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. Please bare my spelling and grammar as I am posting from mobile.


----------



## daussie (Jun 16, 2016)

aditya_barca said:


> Hi Guys,
> In bit of a dilemma. I re appeared to PTE yesterday and got a superior.
> Now I have 65 points without state sponsorship. I was wondering which one would be the faster.
> 189 or 190? Since I would be going to NSW I dont mind getting 190 ITA as well. Next round of 189 is on 26th Oct. I believe they have cleared 65 pointers upto 18 Sept. Is it possible for me to get invite in next 189 round?
> ...


Go for 189


----------



## meraprvisa (May 11, 2016)

aditya_barca said:


> Hi Guys,
> In bit of a dilemma. I re appeared to PTE yesterday and got a superior.
> Now I have 65 points without state sponsorship. I was wondering which one would be the faster.
> 189 or 190? Since I would be going to NSW I dont mind getting 190 ITA as well. Next round of 189 is on 26th Oct. I believe they have cleared 65 pointers upto 18 Sept. Is it possible for me to get invite in next 189 round?
> ...




for sure you will get 189 invite...

if you want to speed up the process then you can apply for 190. because 190 process is faster...

in both cases you will get invite (very less waiting period in your case) but by opting for 190 you need to spend extra 300AUD


----------



## daussie (Jun 16, 2016)

ridhidureja said:


> Hi All
> 
> What is the status of invite with 60+5 Points for NSW,
> 
> ...


Yes. They now inviting 60 + 5 pointers. Btw what is your points break down and EOI date?


----------



## ridhidureja (Dec 14, 2015)

*NSW State Nominations*



daussie said:


> Yes. They now inviting 60 + 5 pointers. Btw what is your points break down and EOI date?



My Point Break Down is as below

261313 Software Engineer
Age 25 Points
PTE 65+ 10 Points
Bachelor Degree 15 Points
Partner skill 261313 5 Points
NSW Experience 1 Year 5 Points
SS 5 Points 
65 Points
Will I get the invite? With Australian Experience of 1 year and over all 2.7 Years from skill met date.

Regards
Ridhi


----------



## meraprvisa (May 11, 2016)

ridhidureja said:


> My Point Break Down is as below
> 
> 261313 Software Engineer
> Age 25 Points
> ...




you need to be patient..... atleast wait for 3-4 months for NSW 190...


----------



## avobatistuta (Aug 22, 2016)

*Documents submitted*



andyyangjian said:


> yes, I only waited for 10 days, I was very surprised as well


Hello Andyyangjian.

Please what were the documents attached to your applications for your to have gotten a quick grant.

Will appreciate if you can provide the details of all documents submitted please.

Thanks


----------



## daussie (Jun 16, 2016)

ridhidureja said:


> daussie said:
> 
> 
> > Yes. They now inviting 60 + 5 pointers. Btw what is your points break down and EOI date?
> ...


May need to wait 3+ months


----------



## Abdulrazzak (Oct 19, 2016)

andyyangjian said:


> NSW 489 u need to apply with the specific region, not just submit a EOI right? if they can nominate you, it wont take that long, I dont know what's the problem takes so long


My agent only applied and he has not mentioned any specific location, just he filed for NSW

Sent from my InFocus M2_3G using Tapatalk


----------



## Abdulrazzak (Oct 19, 2016)

Shd I ask him to specifically mention location pls suggest.

Sent from my InFocus M2_3G using Tapatalk


----------



## Abdulrazzak (Oct 19, 2016)

In EOI there no mention has specific location. Only NSW is there.

Sent from my InFocus M2_3G using Tapatalk


----------



## Lady$Bird (Sep 25, 2015)

No approvals today ?


----------



## Vikassk21 (Jun 14, 2016)

aditya_barca said:


> Hi Guys,
> In bit of a dilemma. I re appeared to PTE yesterday and got a superior.
> Now I have 65 points without state sponsorship. I was wondering which one would be the faster.
> 189 or 190? Since I would be going to NSW I dont mind getting 190 ITA as well. Next round of 189 is on 26th Oct. I believe they have cleared 65 pointers upto 18 Sept. Is it possible for me to get invite in next 189 round?
> ...


You are right. We have next round of invites coming wednesday and to my knowledge you might get a 189 invite in next two rounds for sure. You might be saving 300 AUD for NSW sponsorship and some 2 weeks of waiting time. So in the same time you have every possibility of receiving 189 as well. personal Suggestion is wait for 189. Results and time frame is right in front of you.

Wish u luck


----------



## Abdulrazzak (Oct 19, 2016)

Hi guys need ur thought.
Mine ANZ CODE 611211 .Applied for EOI on Feb but my occupation still in supplimentry list will i get sponsorship for 489 visa 
Pls suggest

Sent from my InFocus M2_3G using Tapatalk


----------



## Vikassk21 (Jun 14, 2016)

aussiedream87 said:


> in 2-3 weeks


It took me 3 weeks exactly


----------



## aditya_barca (May 15, 2016)

hari_it_ram said:


> The info abt 65 cleared till 18th is as of Sep 28th round, not sure how many have cleared in Oct 12th round. Worst case, you shd get in another 2 rounds for 189. If you too eager, no wrong in going for 190 as u might get nomination invite by this Friday or next week. Others may have different view. Congrats for getting 20 in English.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. Please bare my spelling and grammar as I am posting from mobile.


Thank you Hari for your input. 

Sent from my XT1068 using Tapatalk


----------



## aditya_barca (May 15, 2016)

Vikassk21 said:


> You are right. We have next round of invites coming wednesday and to my knowledge you might get a 189 invite in next two rounds for sure. You might be saving 300 AUD for NSW sponsorship and some 2 weeks of waiting time. So in the same time you have every possibility of receiving 189 as well. personal Suggestion is wait for 189. Results and time frame is right in front of you.
> 
> Wish u luck


Thank u vikas for the reply. 

Sent from my XT1068 using Tapatalk


----------



## nouman.saeed (Nov 29, 2015)

*Hi Rahul*



re_rahul said:


> first officer said:
> 
> 
> > No hope as waiting from last one year
> ...


----------



## nouman.saeed (Nov 29, 2015)

Any One Mechanical Engineer with 55+5 for NSW, need to have some feedback about the possibility of invite. 

Applied on 24th July, updated on 16th Sep.


----------



## Vasanth2k (Oct 19, 2016)

meraprvisa said:


> Vasanth2k said:
> 
> 
> > Points break down
> ...


Thanks for your reply.But my agent said that in November NSW will send some bulk invites. Anyway il reappear for PTE in November and try to improve my scores.

Regards
Vasanth


----------



## jana1234 (Jul 2, 2016)

Anyone who got a stream 2 invite yet?


----------



## daussie (Jun 16, 2016)

Looking at the rate at which 261312 code 60 +5 pointers are cleared by NSW, I dont think there are much 60 + 5 pointers for 261313 code as well. NSW even though did not send many invites, has managed to clear almost all 261312 60 + 5 pointers with 10 for english and 5 for experience.

If I'm not wrong most are having 65+ pointers with out 5 for SS, which is why 189 clearence never went down yet to 60 pointers.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

daussie said:


> Looking at the rate at which 261312 code 60 +5 pointers are cleared by NSW, I dont think there are much 60 + 5 pointers for 261313 code as well. NSW even though did not send many invites, has managed to clear almost all 261312 60 + 5 pointers with 10 for english and 5 for experience.
> 
> 
> 
> If I'm not wrong most are having 65+ pointers with out 5 for SS, which is why 189 clearence never went down yet to 60 pointers.




I would say for sc190 nsw roughly 1/5 have 65+ 5. Based on stats. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 1317842 (Sep 21, 2016)

please help me, does anyone knows how long does it take for nurses to get SS from NSW on 55+5 points??? as it s not so competitive profession. thanks


----------



## ausguy11 (Dec 1, 2015)

Is it mandatory to upload experience documents at the time of paying 300 AUD for NSW application?

Or they will pick details from ACS reference id?

I have submitted:
PTE, ACS REPORT, PASSPORT, RESUME in NSW application form


----------



## ausguy11 (Dec 1, 2015)

navjotbrar said:


> please help me, does anyone knows how long does it take for nurses to get SS from NSW on 55+5 points??? as it s not so competitive profession. thanks


job code?


----------



## 1317842 (Sep 21, 2016)

ausguy11 said:


> job code?


254499 registered nurse nec
age 30+ english 10+ degree 15


----------



## anurag.vashist (Mar 28, 2016)

*Criteria for NSW nomination approval*

Anyone knows what is the criteria based on which NSW send approval for nominations ? It is difficult to predict based on the pattern of people getting approvals.


----------



## incarnated (Oct 18, 2015)

Hi all, if my current (4) months experience is in a business intelligence role after switching job and the acs evaluation was for 261311(analyst programme) then should I add current experience in cv for nsw 190 ? Or leave a gap?

Sent from my H30-U10 using Tapatalk


----------



## Brane (Feb 26, 2016)

Dear Experts,

I have submitted my application and paid full fees for 190 NSW under 261312 code on 15th October,2016.

As per the current trend, by when should I be invited to apply for visa?

Exp :- 5 points, English language :- 10 points,Age :- 30 points and Education :- 15 ponits

Total points :- 60 +5 = 65.

Regards,
Brane


----------



## ausguy11 (Dec 1, 2015)

Brane said:


> Dear Experts,
> 
> I have submitted my application and paid full fees for 190 NSW under 261312 code on 15th October,2016.
> 
> ...


i HAVE submitted on the same day with same job code and same points

Had u attached experience documents and reference letter pay slips along with application?


----------



## kceady (Oct 20, 2016)

Hi everyone,

I am a newbie in this forum, I sat in a PTE test last week and already scored 65 each band.

So now I am going to update my EOI which was submitted since May 2016, and praying for nomination.

Anyone knows what would be the chance for me to get one? And if I get invited, what would the email look like? Or I will get nominated via my EOI?

Thanks!!


----------



## Brane (Feb 26, 2016)

ausguy11 said:


> i HAVE submitted on the same day with same job code and same points
> 
> Had u attached experience documents and reference letter pay slips along with application?


Yes, I have attached the experience letters and Employment reference letters alonwith payslips.


----------



## kceady (Oct 20, 2016)

ausguy11 said:


> i HAVE submitted on the same day with same job code and same points
> 
> Had u attached experience documents and reference letter pay slips along with application?


Hi, can you let me know what would the email of nomination from 190 NSW look like? I have just updated my EOI with 65 each band PTE.


----------



## meraprvisa (May 11, 2016)

anurag.vashist said:


> Anyone knows what is the criteria based on which NSW send approval for nominations ? It is difficult to predict based on the pattern of people getting approvals.



details please?

check my signature format and provide details..


----------



## 1317842 (Sep 21, 2016)

meraprvisa said:


> details please?
> 
> check my signature format and provide details..


could you please tell me how long does it take for nurses to get SS from NSW
registered nurse nec 254499
age 30
degree 15
english 10
55+5 for 190


----------



## meraprvisa (May 11, 2016)

ausguy11 said:


> Is it mandatory to upload experience documents at the time of paying 300 AUD for NSW application?
> 
> Or they will pick details from ACS reference id?
> 
> ...



experience docs are not mandatory. but NSW can ask you to provide...

however, submitting them with application makes the process faster.

also, it will not effect your approval... but i can delay the whole process...

hope that explains..


----------



## meraprvisa (May 11, 2016)

navjotbrar said:


> could you please tell me how long does it take for nurses to get SS from NSW
> registered nurse nec 254499
> age 30
> degree 15
> ...



sorry NAVJOT!!!

I have no idea about your stream...

you can check other threads in forum for details...


----------



## meraprvisa (May 11, 2016)

kceady said:


> Hi, can you let me know what would the email of nomination from 190 NSW look like? I have just updated my EOI with 65 each band PTE.


check the below link for details:-


Skilled nominated migration (190) - Live & Work in New South Wales

hope this helps...


----------



## ausguy11 (Dec 1, 2015)

kceady said:


> Hi, can you let me know what would the email of nomination from 190 NSW look like? I have just updated my EOI with 65 each band PTE.


Invitation to apply for NSW nomination for a subclass 190 visa - <YOUR NAME> - EOI:<YOUR EOI NUMBER>


----------



## Aus1984 (Sep 27, 2016)

kceady said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I am a newbie in this forum, I sat in a PTE test last week and already scored 65 each band.
> 
> ...


what is your Job code ??


----------



## meraprvisa (May 11, 2016)

Vikassk21 said:


> You are right. We have next round of invites coming wednesday and to my knowledge you might get a 189 invite in next two rounds for sure. You might be saving 300 AUD for NSW sponsorship and some 2 weeks of waiting time. So in the same time you have every possibility of receiving 189 as well. personal Suggestion is wait for 189. Results and time frame is right in front of you.
> 
> Wish u luck




hello vikas!!

can you please confirm the mode of payment for VISA?

u used credit card ?


----------



## Nikhilkohli90 (Oct 18, 2016)

Hi All,

I'm Nikhil from New Delhi, India, I applied for EOI in the month of October with 60 points in 190 subclass category for NSW.
Could someone help me with an expected time frame?

-
Nikhil


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

Nikhilkohli90 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I'm Nikhil from New Delhi, India, I applied for EOI in the month of October with 60 points in 190 subclass category for NSW.
> Could someone help me with an expected time frame?
> ...


Hey Nikhil,

What are your points breakdown and you job code?


----------



## Vikassk21 (Jun 14, 2016)

meraprvisa said:


> hello vikas!!
> 
> can you please confirm the mode of payment for VISA?
> 
> u used credit card ?


Hi 

I used HDFC Forex card, and the charges are as follows.

For a total of 5450 AUD - 
Actual currency= 50.86 but 
with 2% currency conversion HDFC charges = 51.9
Over all Converted INR amount = 282855.00 /-
Tax [277+87] = 364 /-


----------



## ariin (Sep 28, 2016)

*hi all*

Hi Guys,
Need advice from senior members. I submitted EOI on 1 August 2016 in 180(60 Points) and 190(60+5 Points). I re appeared for PTE on 18 Oct and got L-87,R-87,S-84,W-87. 
Now I have 70 Points for 189 and 75 Points for 190 on 20th Oct 2016 .When I can expect invitation? Which one would be the faster 189 or 190? Next round of 189 is on 26th Oct is it possible for me to get invite in next 189 round?
Can someone suggest, which of the two options would be better.
As of now I have applied under both.Thanks in advance 


__________________
ANZSCO - 261313 (Software Engineer)
ACS result positive December 2015
Points: 30 (Age)+15 (Education) +5(IT Experience)+20 (PTE) = 70 
EOI : 1st August 189(60 points) and 190 (60+5 Points) 
PTE : 18 Oct - L - 87, S - 84, R - 87, W - 87
EOI updated : 20th Oct (189 - 70) (190 - 75)
Waiting


----------



## ausguy11 (Dec 1, 2015)

Brane said:


> Yes, I have attached the experience letters and Employment reference letters alonwith payslips.


Will it impact ? because i thought this is optional for NSW application.


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

ariin said:


> Hi Guys,
> Need advice from senior members. I submitted EOI on 1 August 2016 in 180(60 Points) and 190(60+5 Points). I re appeared for PTE on 18 Oct and got L-87,R-87,S-84,W-87.
> Now I have 70 Points for 189 and 75 Points for 190 on 20th Oct 2016 .When I can expect invitation? Which one would be the faster 189 or 190? Next round of 189 is on 26th Oct is it possible for me to get invite in next 189 round?
> Can someone suggest, which of the two options would be better.
> ...


All the best you will be invited on Tuesday night under 189.


----------



## meraprvisa (May 11, 2016)

Vikassk21 said:


> Hi
> 
> I used HDFC Forex card, and the charges are as follows.
> 
> ...


thanks for your quick reply and help.

can you please confirm the procedure to get HDFC Forex card??


----------



## meraprvisa (May 11, 2016)

ariin said:


> Hi Guys,
> Need advice from senior members. I submitted EOI on 1 August 2016 in 180(60 Points) and 190(60+5 Points). I re appeared for PTE on 18 Oct and got L-87,R-87,S-84,W-87.
> Now I have 70 Points for 189 and 75 Points for 190 on 20th Oct 2016 .When I can expect invitation? Which one would be the faster 189 or 190? Next round of 189 is on 26th Oct is it possible for me to get invite in next 189 round?
> Can someone suggest, which of the two options would be better.
> ...



congratulations...

190 is faster than 189. but you need to spend extra 300AUD.

Also, in any case you will get invite from both 189 and 190 (if NSW)...


----------



## ariin (Sep 28, 2016)

aussiedream87 said:


> All the best you will be invited on Tuesday night under 189.


Thanks for the reply 
fingers coressed for next round:fingerscrossed:


----------



## ariin (Sep 28, 2016)

meraprvisa said:


> congratulations...
> 
> 190 is faster than 189. but you need to spend extra 300AUD.
> 
> Also, in any case you will get invite from both 189 and 190 (if NSW)...


Thanks for the reply 
yes i have applied for NSW under 190
if u may plz tell me how 190 is faster thn 189 
thanks in advance


----------



## lucas.wszolek (Apr 5, 2016)

Any Plant or Production Engineer here?

I've been waiting for an invitation since April/2016. My problem now is english. I'll try one more time for 65+ on each. Then I believe would be real quick to get an invitation for 189.


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

daussie said:


> Looking at the rate at which 261312 code 60 +5 pointers are cleared by NSW, I dont think there are much 60 + 5 pointers for 261313 code as well. NSW even though did not send many invites, has managed to clear almost all 261312 60 + 5 pointers with 10 for english and 5 for experience.
> 
> If I'm not wrong most are having 65+ pointers with out 5 for SS, which is why 189 clearence never went down yet to 60 pointers.


Are you expecting 60+5 pointers in 261313 with 10 pts for english and 5 pts for experience would be cleared sometime soon by NSW ? Looks like we have people waiting since may month approximately right ? For instance : your eoi is logded in the month of may right

When you compare 261312 and 261313 - i have a feeling 261313 is the most competitive where we have folks in huge numbers and that might be a reason for the delay for 60+5 pointers 190 with 10 pts for English and 5 pts for experience

Also i presume that many 65 pointers while submitting an eoi for 189 also choose 190 as well knowingly or unknowingly and i have been seeing that they are receiving 190 invites sooner (few days or weeks ). they also receive invite under 189 and ultimately end up choosing 189. Due to this , the NSW invites already sent to those 65 pointers would again have to go back to NSW which may take some time right . 

Feel free to add your thoughts


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

meraprvisa said:


> experience docs are not mandatory. but NSW can ask you to provide...
> 
> however, submitting them with application makes the process faster.
> 
> ...


Hi meraprvisa,

Can you please share the list of documents that you have uploaded for NSW nomination ?

Additionally what is the format that you have used while uploading resume ?

please advise.


----------



## pelanchelian (May 13, 2016)

Hi All,

Did any one get invited for 262113 - Systems Administrator in NSW, in recent times?

I have been waiting since Apr'2015.

Thanks,
Elan


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

ksrikanthh said:


> Hi meraprvisa,
> 
> Can you please share the list of documents that you have uploaded for NSW nomination ?
> 
> ...


You need to produce evidence to demonstrate that you meet NSW nomination criteria at the time that your application is submitted. For example, the dates on documents such as your suitable skills assessment or English language test results should show that they were issued and current before the application is submitted.


The following documents are required for every application:

Bio-data page of your passport – please do not scan the entire passport.
Current skills assessment from the relevant assessing authority for your nominated occupation.
English language ability results – IELTS, PTE Academic, TOEFL iBT, Cambridge English: Advanced (CAE)* or OET.
Educational qualifications – certificates and academic transcripts.
Full curriculum vitae/resume.
Evidence to support all points-related claims that you make in your application.

To process your application without delay please:

Name each document appropriately – for example "passport", "employment" and "resume".
Ensure that each document is clear and easy to read.
Ensure that each document is either a colour copy of the original, or a certified black and white copy.
Where possible, upload the files as pdf documents and ensure that the size of the files are not too big, as this can significantly slow down the upload process.

Sources: After you have been invited - Live & Work in New South Wales


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

aussiedream87 said:


> You need to produce evidence to demonstrate that you meet NSW nomination criteria at the time that your application is submitted. For example, the dates on documents such as your suitable skills assessment or English language test results should show that they were issued and current before the application is submitted.
> 
> The following documents are required for every application:
> 
> ...


thanks buddy. 

Is there a specific resume format required ? Or could it be in any format provided we have updated all the required details in it ? please advise


----------



## sainini (Sep 15, 2016)

ausguy11 said:


> Is it mandatory to upload experience documents at the time of paying 300 AUD for NSW application?
> 
> Or they will pick details from ACS reference id?
> 
> ...


Hello friend, i see that you have 65 score for 190 Subclass and got the invitation on 13th oct, i have the same score division and did not get any invitation. I submitted my EOI on 9th sep-16 and my job code is software engineer(261313). Can you please tell me that when did submit your EOI? or is there anything that i am missing here..
Thanks,
Nitish


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

ksrikanthh said:


> thanks buddy.
> 
> Is there a specific resume format required ? Or could it be in any format provided we have updated all the required details in it ? please advise


For now it doesnt matter but u can have one created under Aussie format. It will help u in later stages. <*SNIP*> *Please note Rule 10, here: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/general-expat-discussions/2397-forum-rules.html kaju/moderator*


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

pelanchelian said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Did any one get invited for 262113 - Systems Administrator in NSW, in recent times?
> 
> ...


I can see one person from AUG was invited under NSW. refer to this url for more info https://myimmitracker.com/en/au/trackers/expression-of-interest-sc190


----------



## pelanchelian (May 13, 2016)

aussiedream87 said:


> I can see one person from AUG was invited under NSW. refer to this url for more info https://myimmitracker.com/en/au/trackers/expression-of-interest-sc190


I can see only SA. Not in NSW.


----------



## ausguy11 (Dec 1, 2015)

sainini said:


> Hello friend, i see that you have 65 score for 190 Subclass and got the invitation on 13th oct, i have the same score division and did not get any invitation. I submitted my EOI on 9th sep-16 and my job code is software engineer(261313). Can you please tell me that when did submit your EOI? or is there anything that i am missing here..
> Thanks,
> Nitish


I submitted EOI on 30 Sept 2016 under job code : 261312


----------



## sainini (Sep 15, 2016)

ausguy11 said:


> I submitted EOI on 30 Sept 2016 under job code : 261312


Thanks Bro. So this clearly means that they also take the job code into account even though they are related to the same genre. In our case software (2613). I suppose developer programmer has the similar KRAs as software engineer.correct me if i am wrong.


----------



## PankajPandav (Aug 22, 2016)

Vikassk21 said:


> Hi
> 
> I used HDFC Forex card, and the charges are as follows.
> 
> ...


Hi Vikas,

Did you start PCC and Medical before you got the invitation or after?
Also, in general how much time does it take for PCC and Medicals?


----------



## ausguy11 (Dec 1, 2015)

1. I had my ACS done with relevant 2.4 years (After deduction of 2 years) till December 2015.
2. From December 2015, I am working in the same company.
3. I submitted my NSW application on 15 oct 2016 after paying 300AUD
4. On 15 Oct, my experience is 2.4 + 10 months = 3.2 years (So i got 5 points)

Now my question is , Was it mandatory to provide payslips and experience letter along with NSW application for my current company ?

Because I heard if you are working with same company as your last accessed company as per ACS, your experience will added automatically

Can it cause rejection?

Please clarify,


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

ausguy11 said:


> 1. I had my ACS done with relevant 2.4 years (After deduction of 2 years) till December 2015.
> 2. From December 2015, I am working in the same company.
> 3. I submitted my NSW application on 15 oct 2016 after paying 300AUD
> 4. On 15 Oct, my experience is 2.4 + 10 months = 3.2 years (So i got 5 points)
> ...


Dont see a reason why they would reject. U in same company post your ACS assessment now you earned those valuable 5 points so its all fine.


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

pelanchelian said:


> I can see only SA. Not in NSW.


my bad yes only SA others are from DEC 2015. Why dont you add a new case with SA and see that can help u.


----------



## ausguy11 (Dec 1, 2015)

aussiedream87 said:


> Dont see a reason why they would reject. U in same company post your ACS assessment now you earned those valuable 5 points so its all fine.



My fear is that i have not upload payslips , experience /reference letters which were optional fields in the NSW application


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

ausguy11 said:


> My fear is that i have not upload payslips , experience /reference letters which were optional fields in the NSW application


what have u provided can you tell me. Dont worry if u miss anything CO will come back to u asking for the same


----------



## ausguy11 (Dec 1, 2015)

Its not visa lodging but NSW application. After NSW will approve then i will lodge VISA. So i dont think CO will be assigned at this stage

List of documents:
1. ACS
2. PTE Score
3. Passport
4. Resume

Please refer my signature for more details,


----------



## suppala.sudhir (Mar 29, 2016)

Hello all,
I have submitted eoi for nsw on June 5th under 261313. I have not received invitation yet. When can I expect invite. Below are my points breakdown
Age:30
Edu:15
Pte:10
Aus study:5
SS:5
total 60+5=65

261313,60points, sc189,Eoi date 23March2016.
sc190,60+5,eoi 5th June 2016


----------



## ausguy11 (Dec 1, 2015)

suppala.sudhir said:


> Hello all,
> I have submitted eoi for nsw on June 5th under 261313. I have not received invitation yet. When can I expect invite. Below are my points breakdown
> Age:30
> Edu:15
> ...


I can refer only *NO EXPERIENCE* as a hindrance to your case


----------



## daussie (Jun 16, 2016)

suppala.sudhir said:


> Hello all,
> I have submitted eoi for nsw on June 5th under 261313. I have not received invitation yet. When can I expect invite. Below are my points breakdown
> Age:30
> Edu:15
> ...


My estimation: 3+ months


----------



## incarnated (Oct 18, 2015)

incarnated said:


> Hi all, if my current (4) months experience is in a business intelligence role after switching job and the acs evaluation was for 261311(analyst programme) then should I add current experience in cv for nsw 190 ? Or leave a gap?
> 
> Sent from my H30-U10 using Tapatalk


I think this got ignored. Perhaps I didn't say please....

Sent from my H30-U10 using Tapatalk


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

ausguy11 said:


> Its not visa lodging but NSW application. After NSW will approve then i will lodge VISA. So i dont think CO will be assigned at this stage
> 
> List of documents:
> 1. ACS
> ...


That is fine ACS is enough for work and PTE for English and Passport for your identity.

HERE IS THE INFO NSW NEEDS WHEN THEY SEND YOU NOMINATION TO APPLY FOR INVITATION:

Bio-data page of your passport – please do not scan the entire passport.
Current skills assessment from the relevant assessing authority for your nominated occupation.
English language ability results – IELTS, PTE Academic, TOEFL iBT, Cambridge English: Advanced (CAE)* or OET.
Educational qualifications – certificates and academic transcripts.
Full curriculum vitae/resume.
Evidence to support all points-related claims that you make in your application.


----------



## ausguy11 (Dec 1, 2015)

aussiedream87 said:


> That is fine ACS is enough for work and PTE for English and Passport for your identity.
> 
> HERE IS THE INFO NSW NEEDS WHEN THEY SEND YOU NOMINATION TO APPLY FOR INVITATION:
> 
> ...


Thanks buddy


----------



## sainini (Sep 15, 2016)

Hello guys,

Just wanted to get some information about the invitation with 190. I know this may be a repeated question but i hope someone would have been in a the same boat and provide more info. Here are my details.

ACS Done : Software engineer (261313) positive (5 Points)
IELTS Done: R: 8.5, W: 7, S: 7, L: 7 (10 Points)
Age: 30 (30 Points)
Education: B.tech (cs) (15 Points)
EOI submitted on: 09/09/2016 with 189 (60 points) and 190 (65 points)
No invitation yet.

Can someone please share the experience or provide some info for the timeline of the invitation in subclass 190. I see some people got invitation who has submitted the eoi even after me.
Looking forward....

Thanks,
Nitish Saini


----------



## suppala.sudhir (Mar 29, 2016)

For NSW 190 only submission of EOI is necessary right? For 489 South Australia we have to submit EOI and application in south Australia immigration site by paying 200$. Is there anything for nsw 190 like this?

261313,60points, sc189,Eoi date 23March2016.
sc190,60+5,eoi 5th June 2016


----------



## Nikhilkohli90 (Oct 18, 2016)

aussiedream87 said:


> Hey Nikhil,
> 
> What are your points breakdown and you job code?


Here are my details-

Nominated Occupation - Computer Network and Systems Engineer - 263111

Age - 30 PTS
English Language Ability Proficient -- 10
Level of educational qualification --15
State/Territory Nomination - 5
Total = 60
ACS Done - Positive (Does this have any point?)


----------



## Aus1984 (Sep 27, 2016)

ausguy11 said:


> My fear is that i have not upload payslips , experience /reference letters which were optional fields in the NSW application


No worries ,I also did not included pay slips but i got approval in one week's time


----------



## sandeep_iimt (Oct 23, 2015)

Hi All,

one of my friend got 189 visa invite. He has paid the required fees and only document upload is pending.while paying for visa he mentioned that he would present a proof of english score for his wife but she didn't get the minimum marks required. Could someone please help to advise what should be the next step.your kind help is appreciated.


----------



## hari_it_ram (Jun 30, 2013)

Aus1984 said:


> No worries ,I also did not included pay slips but i got approval in one week's time




Sorry if you already listed the docs, could you please let me know what are the docs you uploaded for exp ? Do we have limit of 60 files even with NSW ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. Please bare my spelling and grammar as I am posting from mobile.


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

Nikhilkohli90 said:


> Here are my details-
> 
> Nominated Occupation - Computer Network and Systems Engineer - 263111
> 
> ...


You can expect invite some time soon.

And you can claim points based on how much experience you have.


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

aussiedream87 said:


> For now it doesnt matter but u can have one created under Aussie format. It will help u in later stages. <*SNIP*> *Please note Rule 10, here: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/general-expat-discussions/2397-forum-rules.html kaju/moderator*


cool


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

sainini said:


> Hello guys,
> 
> Just wanted to get some information about the invitation with 190. I know this may be a repeated question but i hope someone would have been in a the same boat and provide more info. Here are my details.
> 
> ...


hi Nitish,

Even i submitted on the same day when you had applied an eoi. looking at the current trend for 261313 190 60+5 pointers with 10 pts for english and 5 pts for experience have to wait for sometime ( may be 4-5 months - this might increase/decrease ) to receive an invite.

by the way what is your overall years of experience and what is the skilled experience given from acs ? please advise


----------



## sainini (Sep 15, 2016)

Hi srikanth, 

I have got 6+ years of experience but ACS has taken my experience after may 2016 so experience taken into account after assessment is 4+ years years that is 5 points. With what job code you have applied and how many points u have got?

Can some please get reply with some help!!

Thanks,
Nitish


----------



## sainini (Sep 15, 2016)

sainini said:


> Hi srikanth,
> 
> I have got 6+ years of experience but ACS has taken my experience after may 2016 so experience taken into account after assessment is 4+ years years that is 5 points. With what job code you have applied and how many points u have got?
> 
> ...


Sorry I mentioned incorrect date . My experience was considered after may 2012.


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

sainini said:


> Hi srikanth,
> 
> I have got 6+ years of experience but ACS has taken my experience after may 2016 so experience taken into account after assessment is 4+ years years that is 5 points. With what job code you have applied and how many points u have got?
> 
> ...


ok, looks like you have 4+ years which gave you 5 points for experience. I have applied for the same job code with similar points that you have. please take a look into my signature for the points split up.

Additionally, as i said, for procuring an invite in 261313 190 with 60+5 points ( 10-eng , 5- experience) we may need to wait for sometime ( at least 4-5 months and this might increase/decrease )

At the same time, if possible, try to increase your IELTS/PTE score by taking the exam again such that you would get 20 points for english to increase the chances of being invited sooner.


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

sainini said:


> Sorry I mentioned incorrect date . My experience was considered after may 2012.


ok, what is your exact experience till date ? close to 5 or less than 4.6 ?


----------



## sainini (Sep 15, 2016)

ksrikanthh said:


> ok, what is your exact experience till date ? close to 5 or less than 4.6 ?


After may-12 , it becomes 4 years and 5 months to be exact. it is no where close to 5 years where i could have get 10 points for experience.

No idea how does ACS deducts the experience or just usually removes 2 years. And looking at the stats u mentioned about the invitation, it makes me real sad!!


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

sainini said:


> After may-12 , it becomes 4 years and 5 months to be exact. it is no where close to 5 years where i could have get 10 points for experience.
> 
> No idea how does ACS deducts the experience or just usually removes 2 years. And looking at the stats u mentioned about the invitation, it makes me real sad!!


unfortunately yes. there are folks in 190 261313 60+5 ( 10 pts for eng, 5 pts for experience ) who applied eoi in the month of may are waiting for invites from NSW. More the experience lesser the waiting time for procuring an invite.

ok. after 7 months you would have 5 years of experience right ?


----------



## sainini (Sep 15, 2016)

ksrikanthh said:


> unfortunately yes. there are folks in 190 261313 60+5 ( 10 pts for eng, 5 pts for experience ) who applied eoi in the month of may are waiting for invites from NSW. More the experience lesser the waiting time for procuring an invite.
> 
> ok. after 7 months you would have 5 years of experience right ?


Yes,the experience will touch 5 years in May 17. but till then dont know how many invitation would have left this year.

Also i have seen one fellow member in the forum got invitation on 13th this month and eoi was not submitted on 30th sep last month with 261311 i guess. and the points were 65 including the 5 points from SS. So the job code is considered even if it belongs to the same genre of job type. in our case it is software.


----------



## Lady$Bird (Sep 25, 2015)

No approvals today as well ? It has been over 15 days since I paid the nomination fees and still haven't received the approval.
Anyone who got invitation on 30-Sep still waiting for approval ?
I know that they send invites based on Exp, English score etc. Similarly, is there any criteria for sending approvals ?


----------



## ausguy11 (Dec 1, 2015)

Lady$Bird said:


> No approvals today as well ? It has been over 15 days since I paid the nomination fees and still haven't received the approval.
> Anyone who got invitation on 30-Sep still waiting for approval ?
> I know that they send invites based on Exp, English score etc. Similarly, is there any criteria for sending approvals ?



Have patience lady bird... its just 15 days ... 

Assigned timeline is 12 * 7 = 84 days ... atleast wait for 42 days


----------



## daussie (Jun 16, 2016)

sainini said:


> Hi srikanth,
> 
> I have got 6+ years of experience but ACS has taken my experience after may 2016 so experience taken into account after assessment is 4+ years years that is 5 points. With what job code you have applied and how many points u have got?
> 
> ...


Think Nsw almost cleared all 261313 (10 English / 10 experience ). Next round will start with invites for 261313 (10 English / 5 experience)


----------



## Puka (Oct 13, 2016)

aussiedream87 said:


> You can expect invite some time soon.
> 
> And you can claim points based on how much experience you have.


You say "you can expect invite some time soon" - based on what ?

Network Enhineer's occupation is under pro rata now and only professionals with 65 points are being invited for 189 visa..


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

hari_it_ram said:


> Sorry if you already listed the docs, could you please let me know what are the docs you uploaded for exp ? Do we have limit of 60 files even with NSW ?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. Please bare my spelling and grammar as I am posting from mobile.



Also is there a size limit for every doc or for all the docs overall while we upload ? please advise.


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

daussie said:


> Think Nsw almost cleared all 261313 (10 English / 10 experience ). Next round will start with invites for 261313 (10 English / 5 experience)


Hoping this to happen sometime soon. Let's see


----------



## ridhidureja (Dec 14, 2015)

*NSW State Nomintation*



ksrikanthh said:


> Hoping this to happen sometime soon. Let's see


Hi All

Any invites today from NSW.
Will NSW be sending any invites to People with 5 Points on Experience.


Skill Code 261313 Software Engineer
Points 60 189
Points 65 190
ACS Experience 1 Year NSW

Over all effective exp 2.8 Years.

Regards
Ridhi


----------



## Lady$Bird (Sep 25, 2015)

ausguy11 said:


> Have patience lady bird... its just 15 days ...
> 
> Assigned timeline is 12 * 7 = 84 days ... atleast wait for 42 days


Yea. 84 days is the time they say. But if you check the data in Immitracker and the latest trend, majority of people receive their nomination in less than 20 days (from the invitation date). That kind of makes me worried.


----------



## Nikhilkohli90 (Oct 18, 2016)

aussiedream87 said:


> You can expect invite some time soon.
> 
> And you can claim points based on how much experience you have.


I'm not sure of claiming point on experience, as I'm working in IT and have my bachelors in electronics and communication.
I hold a 4 year experience.


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

Nikhilkohli90 said:


> I'm not sure of claiming point on experience, as I'm working in IT and have my bachelors in electronics and communication.
> I hold a 4 year experience.


Am afraid you wont be awarded any points in your case.


----------



## Vasanth2k (Oct 19, 2016)

When is the next round for NSW invite??


----------



## aditya_barca (May 15, 2016)

Vasanth2k said:


> When is the next round for NSW invite??


Should be on next Friday Ideally. However we can't know for sure.

Sent from my XT1068 using Tapatalk


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

Vasanth2k said:


> When is the next round for NSW invite??


As per the trend, probably 27th or 28th of Oct


----------



## anurag.vashist (Mar 28, 2016)

Lady$Bird said:


> No approvals today as well ? It has been over 15 days since I paid the nomination fees and still haven't received the approval.
> Anyone who got invitation on 30-Sep still waiting for approval ?
> I know that they send invites based on Exp, English score etc. Similarly, is there any criteria for sending approvals ?


I received approval yesterday. I hope you will get it soon. They are sending it anywhere between 2-3 weeks.

Sent from my HTC Desire 820 dual sim using Tapatalk


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

Vasanth2k said:


> When is the next round for NSW invite??


It could be 27 or 28 Oct hopefully.


----------



## ajji311231 (Sep 22, 2016)

Hi

Can i expect invitation by NSW at any time of duration if my points for 190 are (NSW 55+5 ) = 60.
Points:
Experience = 0 (total Exp as software eng is 5 yrs but due to distance learning ACS dnt count it)
English = 10


Skill Code 261313 Software Engineer
Points 55+5 =190
Experience as per ACS =0
Actual Experience= 5 
ELTS : L-7, R-7, S-7, W-7 ( 10 points )


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

ridhidureja said:


> Hi All
> 
> Any invites today from NSW.
> Will NSW be sending any invites to People with 5 Points on Experience.
> ...


I think in the upcoming 3-4 rounds we will get a clear picture whether people under 261313 claiming 10 pts for english and 5 pts for experience would receive invites sometime sooner or not. Let's see.


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

anurag.vashist said:


> I received approval yesterday. I hope you will get it soon. They are sending it anywhere between 2-3 weeks.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire 820 dual sim using Tapatalk


 Hi lady bird , anurag and others who applied for nomination recently, 

Can you guys please let us know whether there are any size restrictions while uploading documents to NSW ? If there is a limit - is it applicable for each document or overall for all docs ? please advise.


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

ksrikanthh said:


> Hi lady bird , anurag and others who applied for nomination recently,
> 
> Can you guys please let us know whether there are any size restrictions while uploading documents to NSW ? If there is a limit - is it applicable for each document or overall for all docs ? please advise.


It recommend that you upload your documents as separate files and that the *total size is less than 25MB*.

Make sure each document is:

named accurately, for example “passport”, “employment”, “resume”
clear and easy to read
either a colour copy of the original, or a certified black and white copy; and
uploaded in PDF format

Make sure the file sizes are not too big, as this can significantly slow down the upload process. Check that you have submitted all documents required for your application.


----------



## Rohit R (May 24, 2014)

Hi ksrikanthh,

please refer point 5 in below link :

Frequently asked questions - Live & Work in New South Wales

hope it helps !!



ksrikanthh said:


> Hi lady bird , anurag and others who applied for nomination recently,
> 
> Can you guys please let us know whether there are any size restrictions while uploading documents to NSW ? If there is a limit - is it applicable for each document or overall for all docs ? please advise.


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

aussiedream87 said:


> It recommend that you upload your documents as separate files and that the total size is less than 25MB.
> 
> Make sure each document is:
> 
> ...


Cool , thanks buddy


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

Rohit R said:


> Hi ksrikanthh,
> 
> please refer point 5 in below link :
> 
> ...


Cool, thanks buddy


----------



## hari_it_ram (Jun 30, 2013)

Anyone have any idea about the 261312 [Developer Programmer] invite cutoff date from NSW issued so far ? 261312 EOIs` from OCT 2016 got invite ?


----------



## FFacs (Jul 6, 2016)

ksrikanthh said:


> I think in the upcoming 3-4 rounds we will get a clear picture whether people under 261313 claiming 10 pts for english and 5 pts for experience would receive invites sometime sooner or not. Let's see.


Hope this is permitted here. The following link gives estimates by a private company on when they believe different profiels will be invited.

Words to note here: ESTIMATES, PRIVATE COMPANY.

Pro Rata invitation estimates after 28th September round | Iscah


----------



## thepirate (Aug 8, 2016)

FFacs said:


> Hope this is permitted here. The following link gives estimates by a private company on when they believe different profiels will be invited.
> 
> Words to note here: ESTIMATES, PRIVATE COMPANY.
> 
> Pro Rata invitation estimates after 28th September round | Iscah


They are considering 2613 as a single group while we can clearly see the difference between invites for 261312 and 261313.

For 261312 , 60+5 with 5 in exp and 10 in eng are invited upto 30 sep, If I am not wrong. While for 261313, same profile are in waiting since June.


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

thepirate said:


> FFacs said:
> 
> 
> > Hope this is permitted here. The following link gives estimates by a private company on when they believe different profiels will be invited.
> ...


Yea , just wanted to add there are people with 261313 5 pts exp 10 pts eng waiting since may as well. 

Looks like in 261313 we have huge number of eois thats delaying for people with 10 eng and 5 experience


----------



## ridhidureja (Dec 14, 2015)

*NSW State Nominations*



ksrikanthh said:


> Yea , just wanted to add there are people with 261313 5 pts eng 10 pts exp waiting since may as well.
> 
> Looks like in 261313 we have huge number of eois thats delaying for people with 10 eng and 5 experience


I am waiting since May for 261313. Don't know when that lucky day will come in my life.
I have more than 1 year NSW experience and still working in NSW.

I have 5 Points for NSW experience and 10 Points in PTE for 261313
What I see is 261312 and 261311 are getting NSW invites with same scenario.

Regards
Ridhi
261313 SE
EOI 13 May 2016
189 60
190 65


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

FFacs said:


> ksrikanthh said:
> 
> 
> > I think in the upcoming 3-4 rounds we will get a clear picture whether people under 261313 claiming 10 pts for english and 5 pts for experience would receive invites sometime sooner or not. Let's see.
> ...


The same company published a report before a month stating that people under 2613x category with 10 pts eng and 5 pts exp would have to wait till june 2017. Thereafter things chanGED - we have been observing people with 10 pts eng 5 pts exp under 261312 receiving invites which is quite opposite to their prediction. Similarly if things change again they would publish a fresh report. Lets see


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

ridhidureja said:


> ksrikanthh said:
> 
> 
> > Yea , just wanted to add there are people with 261313 5 pts eng 10 pts exp waiting since may as well.
> ...


Ah, there you are  we also have daussie who is waiting since may who is in the same boat as well. Similarly there might be others waiting since may. I wish trend to change. Let's see !


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

ksrikanthh said:


> The same company published a report before a month stating that people under 2613x category with 10 pts eng and 5 pts exp would have to wait till june 2017. Thereafter things chanGED - we have been observing people with 10 pts eng 5 pts exp under 261312 receiving invites which is quite opposite to their prediction. Similarly if things change again they would publish a fresh report. Lets see


yes! I've been following them on facebook but, again remember this is not accurate as they mentioned and its just a prediction.


----------



## PankajPandav (Aug 22, 2016)

Anyone received an invite today?


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

PankajPandav said:


> Anyone received an invite today?


No round was conducted today.


----------



## Vikassk21 (Jun 14, 2016)

meraprvisa said:


> thanks for your quick reply and help.
> 
> can you please confirm the procedure to get HDFC Forex card??


Hi,

Goto HDFC Net banking and goto cards section, within that U have an option to buy a Forex card. click on that and as an initial value load some 10 AUD and give random travel dates.

The card will be delivered in 2 working days and the agent requires passport copy. 

he will ask for VISA/ Travel details as well for which I said I dont have it yet and informed that I have spoken to MY HDFC relationship manager on this topic. He issued to me and later on I got the card activated by speaking to Customer care agent.

All the best


----------



## Vikassk21 (Jun 14, 2016)

PankajPandav said:


> Hi Vikas,
> 
> Did you start PCC and Medical before you got the invitation or after?
> Also, in general how much time does it take for PCC and Medicals?


I started the PCC and medicals after paying Visa Fee. 
Dates in my signature.

All the best for you.


----------



## meraprvisa (May 11, 2016)

Vikassk21 said:


> I started the PCC and medicals after paying Visa Fee.
> Dates in my signature.
> 
> All the best for you.



vikas...

any forms we need to submit with visa fee?

like form 80?

also, if you know... is there any additional form for spouse and dependent kids?

please confirm.

i am waiting for NSW approval email. but i am also getting knowledge of next step...

thanks for ur help...


----------



## Vikassk21 (Jun 14, 2016)

meraprvisa said:


> vikas...
> 
> any forms we need to submit with visa fee?
> 
> ...


It took me 21 days for approval. So you will hear from them soon.

yes I have filled form 80 for myself and Spouse. Also I was reading on Immitracker and following those cases which have got DIRECT GRANT.
Most of them have provided Form 80 and Form 1221 before CO contact and medicals and PCC was also front uploaded.

I suggest wait till NSW approval mail and then goto PCC and medicals.

I got medical done in a day and PCC like one hour from Bangalore centres.

All the very best.


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

meraprvisa said:


> vikas...
> 
> any forms we need to submit with visa fee?
> 
> ...


Have a check on the attachment.


----------



## PankajPandav (Aug 22, 2016)

aussiedream87 said:


> No round was conducted today.


Are there rounds for 190 as well?


----------



## Vikassk21 (Jun 14, 2016)

Hi Senior members,

Please help me with my query below.

I have applied for VISA on 15th Oct and no news of CO contact. 

Will I be notified with a email if CO Picks up my case for processing.?

Will CO gets assigned soon after paying fee ?

What is the Timeline required for CO to get assigned to a case.?

I have seen many cases on ImmiTracker where people have received grants in 10 days time and maximum of 1 month for DIRECT GRANT.

Thanks


----------



## farrukhrashid15 (Jul 21, 2016)

Thank you. Appreciated


----------



## meraprvisa (May 11, 2016)

Vikassk21 said:


> It took me 21 days for approval. So you will hear from them soon.
> 
> yes I have filled form 80 for myself and Spouse. Also I was reading on Immitracker and following those cases which have got DIRECT GRANT.
> Most of them have provided Form 80 and Form 1221 before CO contact and medicals and PCC was also front uploaded.
> ...



thanks for your help , vikas!!!

but i read that PCC takes 1 week..

first we need to go to PSK and submit documents and then they send docs to Police station. after getting approval from police the PSK issues PCC...

Is dat true?


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

meraprvisa said:


> thanks for your help , vikas!!!
> 
> but i read that PCC takes 1 week..
> 
> ...


PCC would take time only if the slots are filled. If you can get ur slot for next day let suppose you carry your docs and process the application. It will be done in 1-3 hours time tops. (It took 2 hours due to heavy rush of passport applicants)


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

PankajPandav said:


> Are there rounds for 190 as well?


As per the trend this year we can see post 189 rounds we have seen 190 rounds


----------



## meraprvisa (May 11, 2016)

aussiedream87 said:


> PCC would take time only if the slots are filled. If you can get ur slot for next day let suppose you carry your docs and process the application. It will be done in 1-3 hours time tops. (It took 2 hours due to heavy rush of passport applicants)



so you want to say that PSK never sends any docs for approval to Police station..

so that means we will get PCC the same day?

please confirm.

thanks for your help.


----------



## PankajPandav (Aug 22, 2016)

aussiedream87 said:


> As per the trend this year we can see post 189 rounds we have seen 190 rounds


Thanks, I will eagerly wait for it.


----------



## rahejarajeev (Jun 29, 2016)

meraprvisa said:


> so you want to say that PSK never sends any docs for approval to Police station..
> 
> so that means we will get PCC the same day?
> 
> ...


I just got my PCC from Pune India
Process is as follows :
1. Go to passport office with prior online appointment. They will not find you PCC report online and will tell you that we are sending the details to your area police station 
2. Ether you get a SMS to come to police station or some police guy visits within 3 weeks. If they do not come then go to the police station and check it.
3. Once that is done file goes to central police station and takes 4-5 days.
4. Once approved you get a message that your PCC is ready and cone and collect from passport office.
5. Then you go there and collect it.


regards, Rajeev


----------



## sarwarhusain (Sep 6, 2016)

ksrikanthh said:


> The same company published a report before a month stating that people under 2613x category with 10 pts eng and 5 pts exp would have to wait till june 2017. Thereafter things chanGED - we have been observing people with 10 pts eng 5 pts exp under 261312 receiving invites which is quite opposite to their prediction. Similarly if things change again they would publish a fresh report. Lets see



I think a category of English 10 and work 10 is missing for ICT BA in the provided link. I am hopeful that I might get invite by Dec. I have applied on OCT 1st with 65+5 points.


----------



## meraprvisa (May 11, 2016)

rahejarajeev said:


> I just got my PCC from Pune India
> Process is as follows :
> 1. Go to passport office with prior online appointment. They will not find you PCC report online and will tell you that we are sending the details to your area police station
> 2. Ether you get a SMS to come to police station or some police guy visits within 3 weeks. If they do not come then go to the police station and check it.
> ...



rajeev... thanks for your expert advice.. you are a star..

thanks for detailed information..


----------



## jana1234 (Jul 2, 2016)

Does anyone know if any Stream 2 invitations have been issued since July?


----------



## Vikassk21 (Jun 14, 2016)

aussiedream87 said:


> PCC would take time only if the slots are filled. If you can get ur slot for next day let suppose you carry your docs and process the application. It will be done in 1-3 hours time tops. (It took 2 hours due to heavy rush of passport applicants)


In my case[Bangalore], I got the PCC in 1 hour. 
I carried my application form.
Passport Copy and original.
Address proof original and copy. [Only in case of Present addr is not same as that mentioned on passport.]


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

Vikassk21 said:


> Hi Senior members,
> 
> Please help me with my query below.
> 
> ...


Will I be notified with a email if CO Picks up my case for processing.? --- You may or may not be informed. Not all the applicants get notified over immi commencement. At times your case could have status as application received yet on the background the CO might be working on your case.

Will CO gets assigned soon after paying fee ? --- Again maybe or may not some get CO assigned within couple of days some have to wait for month average time would be 2-6 weeks

What is the Timeline required for CO to get assigned to a case.? --- 2-6 Weeks

I have seen many cases on ImmiTracker where people have received grants in 10 days time and maximum of 1 month for DIRECT GRANT. ---There have been cases which was having the status as application received for 6+ months without CO Contact and then one fine day the status of the application changed to "Finalised"


----------



## Lady$Bird (Sep 25, 2015)

anurag.vashist said:


> I received approval yesterday. I hope you will get it soon. They are sending it anywhere between 2-3 weeks.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire 820 dual sim using Tapatalk


I still haven't received anything. When did you apply for nomination ?


----------



## nkverma (May 13, 2016)

Hi Guys,

Whoever have filled the NSW state nomination form after receiving the email, can you please suggest what all were asked and what all documents you have attached into the online application.

Thanks!


----------



## anurag.vashist (Mar 28, 2016)

Lady$Bird said:


> I still haven't received anything. When did you apply for nomination ?


4th Oct. My exp is 7+ years if that is being considered by nsw for prioritizing applications.

Sent from my HTC Desire 820 dual sim using Tapatalk


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

nkverma said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Whoever have filled the NSW state nomination form after receiving the email, can you please suggest what all were asked and what all documents you have attached into the online application.
> 
> Thanks!


hi nkverma,

the following link from NSW official page would be helpful to identify the list of docs to be uploaded after receiving an invite 

After you have been invited - Live & Work in New South Wales

by the way what is your points split up and when did you submit your eoi ? pls advise


----------



## ahsan771991 (Sep 9, 2016)

Hey everybody 
i have applied for 189/190 both ,as an industrial engineer 
With 65:70 points respectively 

This is due to the fact that occupation stands at 1045/1539 with oct 12 round not reported as of yet 

What are my chances ,really tensed.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vikassk21 (Jun 14, 2016)

vikaschandra said:


> Will I be notified with a email if CO Picks up my case for processing.? --- You may or may not be informed. Not all the applicants get notified over immi commencement. At times your case could have status as application received yet on the background the CO might be working on your case.
> 
> Will CO gets assigned soon after paying fee ? --- Again maybe or may not some get CO assigned within couple of days some have to wait for month average time would be 2-6 weeks
> 
> ...



Now I can patiently wait after reading your detailed reply. I am not in a hurry but just wanted to understand the process and timelines. 

Thanks a lot buddy.


----------



## sounddonor (May 1, 2013)

Submitted for nsw today..joining to the club..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vikassk21 (Jun 14, 2016)

vikaschandra said:


> Will I be notified with a email if CO Picks up my case for processing.? --- You may or may not be informed. Not all the applicants get notified over immi commencement. At times your case could have status as application received yet on the background the CO might be working on your case.
> 
> Will CO gets assigned soon after paying fee ? --- Again maybe or may not some get CO assigned within couple of days some have to wait for month average time would be 2-6 weeks
> 
> ...


Dear Seniors,

Few more additional queries.

Is it Suggestable / mandatory to upload Resume of self and dependant [if working] ?

Is it Suggestable / mandatory to upload Aadhaar and Driving Licence as I have mentioned those in my form 80 ?

I have filled Form 80 for both myself and spouse. I read on Immitracker that Form 80 must be filled for primary applicant and Form 1221 for Dependants. Is it true ?
Do you guys suggest me to fill From 1221 for both of us as it doesnt casue any harm. 

Thanks in ADVANCE guys.


----------



## daussie (Jun 16, 2016)

sanjeewa said:


> Submitted for nsw today..joining to the club..
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What is the ocupation code?


----------



## sounddonor (May 1, 2013)

daussie said:


> What is the ocupation code?


Software Eng.


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

sanjeewa said:


> Software Eng.


hi sanjeewa,

Welcome to IWC ( Invitation Waiting Club ) 

By the way, What is your points split up ? please advise


----------



## rahejarajeev (Jun 29, 2016)

ksrikanthh said:


> hi sanjeewa,
> 
> Welcome to IWC ( Invitation Waiting Club )
> 
> By the way, What is your points split up ? please advise


Invitation Waiting Club 😀😀😀😀....Good One.

regards, Rajeev


----------



## Aus1984 (Sep 27, 2016)

sandeep_iimt said:


> Hi All,
> 
> one of my friend got 189 visa invite. He has paid the required fees and only document upload is pending.while paying for visa he mentioned that he would present a proof of english score for his wife but she didn't get the minimum marks required. Could someone please help to advise what should be the next step.your kind help is appreciated.


If she can obtain certificate from her college that medium of instruction was English they will accept this as a proof


----------



## Aus1984 (Sep 27, 2016)

hari_it_ram said:


> Sorry if you already listed the docs, could you please let me know what are the docs you uploaded for exp ? Do we have limit of 60 files even with NSW ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. Please bare my spelling and grammar as I am posting from mobile.


I am dealing with agent , I provided him experience certificate & Job duties from all of my employers


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

Vikassk21 said:


> Dear Seniors,
> 
> Few more additional queries.
> 
> ...


not manadatory but Advisable for all your questions put above.. no harm in doing that


----------



## toAustralia (Sep 21, 2014)

vikaschandra said:


> not manadatory but Advisable for all your questions put above.. no harm in doing that


Hii..

My spouse (dependent applicant) haven't worked anywhere till now. Should I upload her CV also?

Regards. 

233512


----------



## sounddonor (May 1, 2013)

ksrikanthh said:


> hi sanjeewa,
> 
> Welcome to IWC ( Invitation Waiting Club )
> 
> By the way, What is your points split up ? please advise




Age 30
Education 15
English 10
Experience 5



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

sanjeewa said:


> Age 30
> Education 15
> English 10
> Experience 5
> ...


Cool, what is your overall years of experience and how much was deducted by ACS ? please advise


----------



## daussie (Jun 16, 2016)

ksrikanthh said:


> Cool, what is your overall years of experience and how much was deducted by ACS ? please advise


I feel that NSW go by the points for experience rather than years of skilled experience hen they rank.....


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

daussie said:


> I feel that NSW go by the points for experience rather than years of skilled experience hen they rank.....


yea , let's consider a scenario - if there are multiple profiles having same points for english and exp - i was under an impression that profile with more experience would be invited sooner ?

example : 

personA - 10 pts for eng , 5 pts for exp ( his skilled exp - 4 years , overall exp - 6+years ) 
personB - 10 pts for eng , 5 pts for exp ( his skilled exp - 3 years , overall exp - 5+ years ) 

in this case i was assuming that personA would be invited before personB 

feel free to add your thoughts


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

Question to folks under 2613xx category who have recently applied for NSW nomination,

did anyone reused the docs that you used for ACS assessment while uploading to NSW ?

Example : have you tried to reuse all the education docs while uploading to NSW which were used for ACS assessment in the past ?

please advise.


----------



## daussie (Jun 16, 2016)

ksrikanthh said:


> yea , let's consider a scenario - if there are multiple profiles having same points for english and exp - i was under an impression that profile with more experience would be invited sooner ?
> 
> example :
> 
> ...


When this happens, I think they rank by DOE. Others please share thoughts....


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

daussie said:


> When this happens, I think they rank by DOE.


interesting


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

daussie said:


> When this happens, I think they rank by DOE. Others please share thoughts....


Yes DOE makes so much difference in these cases.


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

aussiedream87 said:


> Yes DOE makes so much difference in these cases.


wondering what if the DOE seems to be same as well ?  ( very rare case though )


----------



## daussie (Jun 16, 2016)

ksrikanthh said:


> wondering what if the DOE seems to be same as well ?  ( very rare case though )


DOE is actually a timestamp with milliseconds ....


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

daussie said:


> DOE is actually a timestamp with milliseconds ....


cool


----------



## sounddonor (May 1, 2013)

ksrikanthh said:


> Cool, what is your overall years of experience and how much was deducted by ACS ? please advise




Overall 6 years and 6 months ace deducted 2 years 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

sanjeewa said:


> Overall 6 years and 6 months ace deducted 2 years
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Cool buddy


----------



## daussie (Jun 16, 2016)

ksrikanthh said:


> Question to folks under 2613xx category who have recently applied for NSW nomination,
> 
> did anyone reused the docs that you used for ACS assessment while uploading to NSW ?
> 
> ...


Can someone please confirm whether skill assessment itself would be sufficient to prove work experience claims?


----------



## wolverinerocks (Sep 14, 2015)

After analyzing this thread, I find people who have applied for 261311(Analyst programmer) and 261312(Developer programmer) with 60 points are getting nominated more when compared to 261313(Software engineer).

Please share your thoughts. Is there any selection criteria for NSW nomination apart from higher points?


----------



## nouman.saeed (Nov 29, 2015)

*NSW Mechanical 55+5*



toAustralia said:


> Hi Ajay,
> 
> Looks like we are in the same boat. I am also a mechanical engineer with 55+5. Lodged EOI on 1-5-2016. Still waiting for the invitation.
> 
> ...


Have you got invitation as of now ?

Mine is also 55+5 mechanical, EOI filled on 24th July


----------



## l.cesco (Jul 25, 2016)

Hi mates,
I've applied an EOI with 60 points (55 +5) for Engineering Manager133211 on 1st September 2016. 
Age 30 - Eng 0 - Studies 15 - Exp. 10 - ss 5 (NSW).

On immtracker and this forum I didn't see anyone that applied with the same occupation.
I'm trying to improve my PTE score (actually I have only 0 points for English) so to reach 70 points (65 +5).

I saw that the ceiling of this occupation hasn't never been reached in the past years, and this year they have also increased the position available.

What do you think, have I any chance to receive a SS with 60 points for this occupation or must I obtain more points to have some chance? 

Thanks

Sent from my SM-N9208 using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

wolverinerocks said:


> After analyzing this thread, I find people who have applied for 261311(Analyst programmer) and 261312(Developer programmer) with 60 points are getting nominated more when compared to 261313(Software engineer).
> 
> 
> 
> Please share your thoughts. Is there any selection criteria for NSW nomination apart from higher points?




I dint think this is the case  how did you get this result?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

ksrikanthh said:


> Question to folks under 2613xx category who have recently applied for NSW nomination,
> 
> did anyone reused the docs that you used for ACS assessment while uploading to NSW ?
> 
> ...




You are right.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## srinivas sv (Jul 9, 2015)

Hi Friends,
I am planning to claim 5 points through applying partner skills for my spouse.
At the moment i have 60 points.
i have applied for the code 261313
Education : Electronics & Comm. Engineering
Exp : 10 yrs


My spouse has no work exp., but education background is same(Electronics & comm. Engg)
Can i apply for ACS with same 261313 code as well for my spouse.

Can i get 5 points through partner skills with out my spouse's exp?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## niran007 (Jun 9, 2016)

srinivas sv said:


> Hi Friends,
> I am planning to claim 5 points through applying partner skills for my spouse.
> At the moment i have 60 points.
> i have applied for the code 261313
> ...


Dear,

To claim 5 points from partner , partner should have at least 3 years of experience. I'm afraid you can't claim those points, 

Do try pte and increase your points, hopefully your current points also fetch you invitation, all the best.. 

Regards
Niranjan


----------



## srinivas sv (Jul 9, 2015)

Thanks a lot Niranjam for quick reply


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

srinivas sv said:


> Hi Friends,
> I am planning to claim 5 points through applying partner skills for my spouse.
> At the moment i have 60 points.
> i have applied for the code 261313
> ...




In order to get assessed via ACS you need to have 2 years relevant work exp. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

wolverinerocks said:


> After analyzing this thread, I find people who have applied for 261311(Analyst programmer) and 261312(Developer programmer) with 60 points are getting nominated more when compared to 261313(Software engineer).
> 
> Please share your thoughts. Is there any selection criteria for NSW nomination apart from higher points?


hi wolvernierocks,

1. yes there is another criteria for NSW invite besides higher points - experience and english points plays a major role for procuring an invite.

2. to drill down further , people with 60 points in 261311, 261312 and 261313 are receiving invites from NSW regularly however for 261313 people with 60 points claiming 10 pts for experience and 10 pts for english are receiving invites.

3. people with 60 points in 261313 claiming 10 pts for english and 5 pts for experience are not being invited till now. we have folks under this cadre waiting approximately since may 2016.

4. there would also be folks under 65 & more points for 261313 who may apply both 189 and 190. they would be receiving an invite from NSW 190 sooner and end up choosing 189. so there is a round trip time for the 190 invite that they received to go back to NSW pool.

5. hopefully people under 60 - 261313 having 10 pts for exp and 10 pts for english are cleared soon and make way to open the gates for people with 10 pts eng and 5 pts exp. Let's see

6. for NSW nomination and rejection - there is no special case for 261313. all ( 261311, 261312 , 261313 ) are most likely to be treated equally. 

feel free to add your thoughts


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

andreyx108b said:


> You are right.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


cool


----------



## sreejithkm (Oct 4, 2016)

ksrikanthh said:


> wolverinerocks said:
> 
> 
> > After analyzing this thread, I find people who have applied for 261311(Analyst programmer) and 261312(Developer programmer) with 60 points are getting nominated more when compared to 261313(Software engineer).
> ...



Hi srikanth.

Good inputs..thank you. Do you have any analysis on 26111 (ICT BA) and 26112 (System Analyst)? Please share..thanks again


----------



## misecmisc (Jun 26, 2014)

Hi,

My details below for 261313 software engineer:
IELTS - overall score 6
work exp - total nearly 11 years, ACS relevant shall be 9 years as currently ACS is evaluating it
education - MCA
age 34 years

Questions for NSW 190 application:
1. Can I submit EOI for NSW 190 with IELTS overall score 6 - in NSW website, I was not able to find any sentence as to what should be the minimum IELTS overall score to apply for state nomination for NSW?
2. NSW says top ranking candidates in points. Mine is 55 total points - 15 points work exp and 0 points English - do I have any hope for getting additional 5 points from NSW for state nomination?

Please suggest. Thanks.


----------



## toAustralia (Sep 21, 2014)

nouman.saeed said:


> Have you got invitation as of now ?
> 
> Mine is also 55+5 mechanical, EOI filled on 24th July


No. I haven't received invitation. If u can, try to get 5 more points(through ielts/pte) and apply for 189. I don't have any hope in NSW. 

Regards.

233512


----------



## JP Mosa (Mar 14, 2013)

ksrikanthh said:


> yea , let's consider a scenario - if there are multiple profiles having same points for english and exp - i was under an impression that profile with more experience would be invited sooner ?
> 
> example :
> 
> ...


If B is older than A, then B will be invited
Age is crucial in such scenarios


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

misecmisc said:


> Hi,
> 
> My details below for 261313 software engineer:
> IELTS - overall score 6
> ...





misecmisc said:


> Hi,
> 
> My details below for 261313 software engineer:
> IELTS - overall score 6
> ...


1. You can as if you atleast have 55 points NSW SS will award you 5 points so that makes you 55+5=60 pointer which is min. required points to be in the race. You can apply with those points but, you you will have to wait for a long period. So I would suggest work on English test (PTE) and score 65+ in all the 4 sections to earn 10 points and this way your invitation with the experience you have will be faster to that of 55+5.

2. Yes when you opt for any state sponsership you will by defualt get 5 points.


----------



## misecmisc (Jun 26, 2014)

So even if I have currently IELTS overall score 6, then also can I apply for NSW SS, if I have 55 points without any points in English due to IELTS overall score 6? Please confirm. Thanks.


----------



## nouman.saeed (Nov 29, 2015)

toAustralia said:


> No. I haven't received invitation. If u can, try to get 5 more points(through ielts/pte) and apply for 189. I don't have any hope in NSW.
> 
> Regards.
> 
> 233512


Thanks, same here not much expectation from NSW.


----------



## toAustralia (Sep 21, 2014)

misecmisc said:


> So even if I have currently IELTS overall score 6, then also can I apply for NSW SS, if I have 55 points without any points in English due to IELTS overall score 6? Please confirm. Thanks.


Yes. You can apply for NSW if you have overall 6 for IELTS.

233512


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

JP Mosa said:


> If B is older than A, then B will be invited
> Age is crucial in such scenarios


hi JP,

good to know that age also plays a role here


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

sreejithkm said:


> Hi srikanth.
> 
> Good inputs..thank you. Do you have any analysis on 26111 (ICT BA) and 26112 (System Analyst)? Please share..thanks again


hi sreejith,

thank u buddy !

i am not quite sure with the current trends on 26111 and 26112. At this moment, i would kindly request folks who are receiving/waiting for invites under 26111 and 26112 categories to share their thoughts. 

that said, i am interested to analyse them as well. will track them and keep you posted with my inputs


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

aussiedream87 said:


> 1. You can as if you atleast have 55 points NSW SS will award you 5 points so that makes you 55+5=60 pointer which is min. required points to be in the race. You can apply with those points but, you you will have to wait for a long period. So I would suggest work on English test (PTE) and score 65+ in all the 4 sections to earn 10 points and this way your invitation with the experience you have will be faster to that of 55+5.
> 
> 2. Yes when you opt for any state sponsership you will by defualt get 5 points.


hi misecmisc,

As aussiedream suggested. please try to take PTE and score 65 in all sections to increase your points which is quite easier than scoring 7 in each section with IELTS.

or 

figure out alternative options to increase your points score.

with 55+5 points, it's going to be a long wait ( worst case - it may take more than a year ) as there is a huge backlog of 60+5 pointers in the queue waiting for NSW invites.


----------



## wolverinerocks (Sep 14, 2015)

ksrikanthh said:


> hi wolvernierocks,
> 
> 1. yes there is another criteria for NSW invite besides higher points - experience and english points plays a major role for procuring an invite.
> 
> ...


Thank you Srikanth for elucidating different circumstances. I appreciate your efforts for analysis and it really helps. 

I agree that people with 65 points or more would opt for 189 rather than 190. Last year, I heard from my friend that NSW was sending out bulk updates at the end of the year.


----------



## wolverinerocks (Sep 14, 2015)

andreyx108b said:


> I dint think this is the case  how did you get this result?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



andreyx108b, it is my opinion based on analysis. Please feel free to share your opinion so that my thoughts could be validated.


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

wolverinerocks said:


> Thank you Srikanth for elucidating different circumstances. I appreciate your efforts for analysis and it really helps.
> 
> I agree that people with 65 points or more would opt for 189 rather than 190. Last year, I heard from my friend that NSW was sending out bulk updates at the end of the year.


that's correct. the below mentioned link has the NSW invites issued in the previous programme year 

2015-2016 - State Invitation Summary 2015-2016 |

we are expecting the same to happen this year as well. As you said, we are hopefully expecting bulk invites to be issued by NSW soon. Let's see


----------



## nkverma (May 13, 2016)

sreejithkm said:


> Hi srikanth.
> 
> Good inputs..thank you. Do you have any analysis on 26111 (ICT BA) and 26112 (System Analyst)? Please share..thanks again


I would like to add here based on my experience with NSW invites. I had secured 60 points with 10 points for English in May this year itself but for IELTS I had points like 7,7.5,7.5,7.5. These did not get me a NSW nomination invite,. However I gave IELTS a couple of more times and finally living with 9,7,8,8 (Gosh, I got 8 in reading once and then back to 7 this time :-( and still couldn't secure additional 10 points, hate IELTS for not allowing candidates to get scores module wise). With these points in ILETS I have secured an invite from NSW now. I mean to say that individual scores in IELTS seem to matter too.


----------



## nkverma (May 13, 2016)

ksrikanthh said:


> hi wolvernierocks,
> 
> 1. yes there is another criteria for NSW invite besides higher points - experience and english points plays a major role for procuring an invite.
> 
> ...


I would like to add here based on my experience with NSW invites. I had secured 60 points with 10 points for English in May this year itself but for IELTS I had points like 7,7.5,7.5,7.5. These did not get me a NSW nomination invite,. However I gave IELTS a couple of more times and finally living with 9,7,8,8 (Gosh, I got 8 in reading once and then back to 7 this time :-( and still couldn't secure additional 10 points, hate IELTS for not allowing candidates to get scores module wise). With these points in ILETS I have secured an invite from NSW now. I mean to say that individual scores in IELTS seem to matter too.


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

nkverma said:


> I would like to add here based on my experience with NSW invites. I had secured 60 points with 10 points for English in May this year itself but for IELTS I had points like 7,7.5,7.5,7.5. These did not get me a NSW nomination invite,. However I gave IELTS a couple of more times and finally living with 9,7,8,8 (Gosh, I got 8 in reading once and then back to 7 this time :-( and still couldn't secure additional 10 points, hate IELTS for not allowing candidates to get scores module wise). With these points in ILETS I have secured an invite from NSW now. I mean to say that individual scores in IELTS seem to matter too.


good to know that individual sections in IELTS also plays a role in NSW 190 

by the way you had 10 pts for experience, correct ?


----------



## sreejithkm (Oct 4, 2016)

ksrikanthh said:


> sreejithkm said:
> 
> 
> > Hi srikanth.
> ...


Thank you, Srikanth. Shall wait for your thoughts. :blush:


----------



## sreejithkm (Oct 4, 2016)

ksrikanthh said:


> nkverma said:
> 
> 
> > I would like to add here based on my experience with NSW invites. I had secured 60 points with 10 points for English in May this year itself but for IELTS I had points like 7,7.5,7.5,7.5. These did not get me a NSW nomination invite,. However I gave IELTS a couple of more times and finally living with 9,7,8,8 (Gosh, I got 8 in reading once and then back to 7 this time :-( and still couldn't secure additional 10 points, hate IELTS for not allowing candidates to get scores module wise). With these points in ILETS I have secured an invite from NSW now. I mean to say that individual scores in IELTS seem to matter too.
> ...



I think in the case of nkverma, it could be a coincidence with respect to the individual scores and the time invite received. From what I got to know from the agent and other forums, it is the points scored (10 or 20) that matters or at the most the overall score (79 or 8)....not the individual scores.


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

sreejithkm said:


> Thank you, Srikanth. Shall wait for your thoughts. :blush:


sure 

by the way what is your points split up ? please advise.


----------



## sreejithkm (Oct 4, 2016)

ksrikanthh said:


> sreejithkm said:
> 
> 
> > Thank you, Srikanth. Shall wait for your thoughts. :blush:
> ...


Hi Srikanth.

Please see below:-

Occupation Code : 261112 / Systems Analyst 
Points Break Down: 
Age : 25 
Edu : 15 
Eng : 10 (PTE L=76 R=78 S=88 W=84)
Exp : 15 
Total : 65 points (Excl State Sponsorship) 189 EOI Lodged : 27-Sep-16 
190 EOI (NSW) Lodged : 06-Oct-16

Thank you again for the help.


----------



## FFacs (Jul 6, 2016)

sreejithkm said:


> Hi Srikanth.
> 
> Please see below:-
> 
> ...


For 261111, IIRC for the round I was invited (30th Sept) the invitees were 15 points experience and 20 or 10 English. I can't tell you if EVERYONE with those points was invited though. I do recall that the EOIs were very recent for us all.


----------



## sounddonor (May 1, 2013)

How many invitations giving away for nsw for a year?? Any idea?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sreejithkm (Oct 4, 2016)

FFacs said:


> For 261111, IIRC for the round I was invited (30th Sept) the invitees were 15 points experience and 20 or 10 English. I can't tell you if EVERYONE with those points was invited though. I do recall that the EOIs were very recent for us all.



Thank you, FFacs for your update. It more than 2 weeks for me now (NSW EOI Lodged on 06-Oct). Meanwhile, I've decided to proceed with the partner skills to make my total points 70 (excl. SS). I will be submitting ACS for my wife in coming days. PTE is already done. Hope this helps to move the things faster. Any thoughts?


----------



## Lady$Bird (Sep 25, 2015)

Anybody here waiting for more than a month to get the NSW approval ? Recent trends show that the approval mails come in less than a month. Anybody here received approvals in the past after a month's time ? Most of the people who received NSW invitation along with me have received their approval mails by now. I am wondering what could have caused a delay in my case. Any inputs would be appreciated.


----------



## palz (Sep 2, 2016)

You have a company. I applied on 1st October and still waiting for approval. Was expecting something would happen today. Nothing yet. 




Lady$Bird said:


> Anybody here waiting for more than a month to get the NSW approval ? Recent trends show that the approval mails come in less than a month. Anybody here received approvals in the past after a month's time ? Most of the people who received NSW invitation along with me have received their approval mails by now. I am wondering what could have caused a delay in my case. Any inputs would be appreciated.


----------



## Lady$Bird (Sep 25, 2015)

palz said:


> You have a company. I applied on 1st October and still waiting for approval. Was expecting something would happen today. Nothing yet.


That is a great relief. I woke up with a lot of hope today, thinking that its a new week and they may send the approval. But nothing today as well. Kind of getting tensed now. As far as I know, there is no filter criteria while sending the approvals. Only the uploaded docs matter in case of approvals, unlike invitations. Any thoughts ?


----------



## Ninja_Guy (Jul 12, 2016)

Vikassk21 said:


> In my case[Bangalore], I got the PCC in 1 hour.
> I carried my application form.
> Passport Copy and original.
> Address proof original and copy. [Only in case of Present addr is not same as that mentioned on passport.]



Hi Vikas,
You mean to say we need not to show current address proof??
Even I am from Bangalore. Passport and Permanent Address(copy and original) is enough to get the PCC from Bangalore PSK.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

wolverinerocks said:


> andreyx108b, it is my opinion based on analysis. Please feel free to share your opinion so that my thoughts could be validated.




I think we need to refer to stats and numbers, at least thats what i do


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jamil Sid (Sep 20, 2014)

NSW Approval comes within a week. You should E-mail them to shake up.


----------



## FFacs (Jul 6, 2016)

Jamil Sid said:


> NSW Approval comes within a week. You should E-mail them to shake up.


It really doesn't. For many it comes within 2 weeks, but for a lot it takes longer. I think they work in cycles, as the approvals seem to arrive in batches. Fingers crossed for you both, this week should see the approvals arriving.


----------



## Lady$Bird (Sep 25, 2015)

Jamil Sid said:


> NSW Approval comes within a week. You should E-mail them to shake up.


Does it really work ? Has anybody done that in the past ? Because they have clearly mentioned in their mail that do not ask for status before 12 weeks.


----------



## hari_it_ram (Jun 30, 2013)

NSW nomination approval is the easiest process in PR process I believe. Rest assured that you will get anytime soon. Never worry about this, I never heard any rejections from NSW, not even 1 from this forum. I would request you to forgot about this and get ready with Visa submission documents, PCC and medicals.



Lady$Bird said:


> That is a great relief. I woke up with a lot of hope today, thinking that its a new week and they may send the approval. But nothing today as well. Kind of getting tensed now. As far as I know, there is no filter criteria while sending the approvals. Only the uploaded docs matter in case of approvals, unlike invitations. Any thoughts ?


----------



## Abdulrazzak (Oct 19, 2016)

palz said:


> You have a company. I applied on 1st October and still waiting for approval. Was expecting something would happen today. Nothing yet.


Hi in my case also it is pending. Have appiled for 489 visa.waiting for sponsorship for 7 month don't know why it is getting delay

Sent from my InFocus M2_3G using Tapatalk


----------



## Abdulrazzak (Oct 19, 2016)

Jamil Sid said:


> NSW Approval comes within a week. You should E-mail them to shake up.


Hi jamil have filed for EOI ON FEB of this year. For sponsorship of 489 visa still it is pending. Don't know why it is pending

Sent from my InFocus M2_3G using Tapatalk


----------



## Jamil Sid (Sep 20, 2014)

Abdulrazzak said:


> Hi jamil have filed for EOI ON FEB of this year. For sponsorship of 489 visa still it is pending. Don't know why it is pending
> 
> Sent from my InFocus M2_3G using Tapatalk


I filled EOI in 22 September and on 25 September I received invitation.
On 5th October I submitted my documents and within 5 days I got approval.


----------



## palz (Sep 2, 2016)

Once NSW is approved, does the status in skill select change? Currently EOI status is "SUBMITTED". Does it change to "NOMINATED" or "INVITED"?

No approval today. I expect something before the next round of NSW invite which is expected after 26th 189 round. Any expert thoughts?


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

Link to Skillselect on DIBP website has been changed:

SkillSelect


----------



## hari_it_ram (Jun 30, 2013)

You may get it before next 189 round or right after that. EOI will change to INVITED.



palz said:


> Once NSW is approved, does the status in skill select change? Currently EOI status is "SUBMITTED". Does it change to "NOMINATED" or "INVITED"?
> 
> No approval today. I expect something before the next round of NSW invite which is expected after 26th 189 round. Any expert thoughts?


----------



## thepirate (Aug 8, 2016)

ksrikanthh said:


> that's correct. the below mentioned link has the NSW invites issued in the previous programme year
> 
> 2015-2016 - State Invitation Summary 2015-2016 |
> 
> we are expecting the same to happen this year as well. As you said, we are hopefully expecting bulk invites to be issued by NSW soon. Let's see


Can any expert throw some light on this trend. Was NSW giving higher invites starting from October is a last year thing only or its a usual trend.

I have also submitted EOI for 261313 ( 60+5 NSW, eng 10, exp 5 ) On Sep 24. Eagerly waiting for an invite and it seems for my profile no one has received invite after 30June.


----------



## Lady$Bird (Sep 25, 2015)

hari_it_ram said:


> NSW nomination approval is the easiest process in PR process I believe. Rest assured that you will get anytime soon. Never worry about this, I never heard any rejections from NSW, not even 1 from this forum. I would request you to forgot about this and get ready with Visa submission documents, PCC and medicals.


That is really comforting. I actually started worrying a little too much, on seeing others receiving the approvals within a week or two. Even in immitracker, most of the applicants got their approvals in less than 20 days from the date of receiving the invitation. I also hope that I receive it this week.


----------



## ju9863 (Oct 24, 2016)

*When do you think I will get the invitation?*

Hi experts
Is there anybody applying for 190 Visa NSW with 221111(Accountant -general)?
I have hardly seen somebody with 221111 application here.

In addition, I am quite concerned about getting invitation from NSW even though my score is 65+5. It has been almost close to 2 weeks since I submitted EOI on 12nd of October. In my case how long do you think it will take to get the invitation from NSW?

My Status is followed;
221111 (Accountant - general)
Age: 25 Points
IELTS : 10 Points
Work Experience (overseas): 10 Points
Australia Study : 5 Points
Education: 15 Points
EOI: 189 (65) & 190 NSW (70) - 12nd Oct 2016
NSW Invite : waiting :fingerscrossed:


----------



## VenusifiedBT (Jul 8, 2016)

ju9863 said:


> Hi experts
> 
> Is there anybody applying for 190 Visa NSW with 221111(Accountant -general)?
> 
> ...




Please refer the thread EOI submitted accountants. PS i am waiting at the same points score from April. And no one knows if 65+5 accountants will get state invitation or not. Though there have been a couple of cases where people got invitation from NSW on the 14th of October. *fingers crossed*


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anurag.vashist (Mar 28, 2016)

*Translation Service in Delhi*

Hi All,

Can anyone suggest good translation service provider in Delhi ? I have to get my son's birth certificate translated to English. Any idea on the charges , it is a one page document.


----------



## pelanchelian (May 13, 2016)

Hi all,

What's happening with NSW? It's been 6 months since i lodged EOI (75 points).

Haven't received the invite yet. I am thinking if I should PTE again to improve my points.

Any idea when NSW may start invite for Stream 2.

Thanks,
Elan


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Jamil Sid said:


> NSW Approval comes within a week. You should E-mail them to shake up.




It ranges from 2 weeks to 6 on average. 
Emailing is a bad advise. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

BulletAK said:


> Link to Skillselect on DIBP website has been changed:
> 
> SkillSelect


Thanks for the update BulletAK


----------



## daussie (Jun 16, 2016)

ksrikanthh said:


> nkverma said:
> 
> 
> > I would like to add here based on my experience with NSW invites. I had secured 60 points with 10 points for English in May this year itself but for IELTS I had points like 7,7.5,7.5,7.5. These did not get me a NSW nomination invite,. However I gave IELTS a couple of more times and finally living with 9,7,8,8 (Gosh, I got 8 in reading once and then back to 7 this time :-( and still couldn't secure additional 10 points, hate IELTS for not allowing candidates to get scores module wise). With these points in ILETS I have secured an invite from NSW now. I mean to say that individual scores in IELTS seem to matter too.
> ...


Individual score does not count. He got invited in October coz it is in October only they started to invite people matching his criteria after April.


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

daussie said:


> Individual score does not count. He got invited in October coz it is in October only they started to invite people matching his criteria after April.


I see


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

daussie said:


> Individual score does not count. He got invited in October coz it is in October only they started to invite people matching his criteria after April.


So looks like if individual scores are not evaluated how about overall score ? 

PersonA overall score 7 (10 pts )
PersonB overall score 7.5 (10 pts )

Would personB given priority in this scenario ?


----------



## ttmaa (Oct 20, 2016)

hari_it_ram said:


> NSW nomination approval is the easiest process in PR process I believe. Rest assured that you will get anytime soon. Never worry about this, I never heard any rejections from NSW, not even 1 from this forum. I would request you to forgot about this and get ready with Visa submission documents, PCC and medicals.


WOW, No rejection? I‘m waiting for my NSW nomination and I think it's really a good news for me!!!


----------



## nkverma (May 13, 2016)

ksrikanthh said:


> good to know that individual sections in IELTS also plays a role in NSW 190
> 
> by the way you had 10 pts for experience, correct ?


Yes, 10 for experience, though I had over 11 years of experience, problem is ACS deducted 4 years of experience. God knows why because my colleagues from the same college as mine and with even lesser exeperience than mine in the same industry had to loose only 2 years, and this I got to know only recently. Therefore not asking ACS for a review as in any case I will be getting 8 years "skilled" experience by mid November. :-|


----------



## daussie (Jun 16, 2016)

ksrikanthh said:


> So looks like if individual scores are not evaluated how about overall score ?
> 
> PersonA overall score 7 (10 pts )
> PersonB overall score 7.5 (10 pts )
> ...


NSW not mentioned the criteria in depth as far as I know. But I think for ranking they must be taking the points obtained for English and Experiecnce.


----------



## aditya_barca (May 15, 2016)

ksrikanthh said:


> So looks like if individual scores are not evaluated how about overall score ?
> 
> PersonA overall score 7 (10 pts )
> PersonB overall score 7.5 (10 pts )
> ...


No, in that case date of eoi will be checked. NSW considers levels of English such as proficient, superior and not the scores, i believe.

Sent from my XT1068 using Tapatalk


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

daussie said:


> NSW not mentioned the criteria in depth as far as I know. But I think for ranking they must be taking the points obtained for English and Experiecnce.


oh ok !


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

aditya_barca said:


> No, in that case date of eoi will be checked. NSW considers levels of English such as proficient, superior and not the scores, i believe.
> 
> Sent from my XT1068 using Tapatalk


cool !


----------



## daussie (Jun 16, 2016)

aditya_barca said:


> No, in that case date of eoi will be checked. NSW considers levels of English such as proficient, superior and not the scores, i believe.
> 
> Sent from my XT1068 using Tapatalk


Why dont you go for 189 dude. In matter of 2 weeks you will be invited. Taking NSW approval time, think 189 will be a better choice imo.

After all, if you see visa lodge threads, 189 grants are faster than 190 even though they have mentioned 190 as priority. In myimmitracker you can see the same pattern.


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

thepirate said:


> Can any expert throw some light on this trend. Was NSW giving higher invites starting from October is a last year thing only or its a usual trend.
> 
> I have also submitted EOI for 261313 ( 60+5 NSW, eng 10, exp 5 ) On Sep 24. Eagerly waiting for an invite and it seems for my profile no one has received invite after 30June.


i think in the upcoming 3-4 rounds ( 2 months approximately ) we would have more info based on the number of people posting here, updating immitracker after receiving invites and through other possible sources

it would be nice if the folks in 261313 having 10 pts for eng and 5 pts for exp keep receiving invites as we observe people waiting since ~may 2016. that would definitely shed light on them and will boost confidence for others as well. let's see.


----------



## aditya_barca (May 15, 2016)

daussie said:


> Why dont you go for 189 dude. In matter of 2 weeks you will be invited. Taking NSW approval time, think 189 will be a better choice imo.
> 
> After all, if you see visa lodge threads, 189 grants are faster than 190 even though they have mentioned 190 as priority. In myimmitracker you can see the same pattern.


Yes, fingures crossed for 26th round. I will withdraw 190 immediately if i get 189.

Sent from my XT1068 using Tapatalk


----------



## mrit (Sep 23, 2016)

Guys, Need experts advice..

I've recently submitted EOI (60+5 NSW) with assessment result claiming 5 points for experience with current employer A (Ref Letter mentioned working still now 4+ Years)

Few days after EOI submission, got a new job offer in the same occupation that I almost willing to accept and join employer B.

Will it affect current submitted EOI and invite process? Do I need to update anything in the EOI? What kind of documents may be required From current and new employer and when? I guess new employer will hardly provide reference letter to newly joined employee, instead a valid job offer....


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

ksrikanthh said:


> So looks like if individual scores are not evaluated how about overall score ?
> 
> PersonA overall score 7 (10 pts )
> PersonB overall score 7.5 (10 pts )
> ...




0.5 not counted.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vasanth2k (Oct 19, 2016)

What are the documents needs to be submitted once we receive the invite.

Regards
Vasanth


----------



## emboon (Feb 2, 2016)

Hi guys, NSW is asking me: 
a clear colour scanned copy of your IELTS test result

Even though I already sent this to them in my attachments when I paid the fee.
Is it because of the nature of the IELTS test result paper color which looks like a photocopy since it's black/white? What do I do?


----------



## revanth (Jan 19, 2014)

*60 points applying for NSW*

Hi Gurus,

I am in a dilemma whether my profile will be picked for NSW state sponsorship

I have 60 points currently-

age - 30
Exp - 15
Edu. - 15
Eng. - 0 ( 8,8.5,6.5,6)

How much are the chances for me that i would get extra 5 points throw SS
my job code is 231313 - Software Engineer
I have not yet filed for SS


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

Vasanth2k said:


> What are the documents needs to be submitted once we receive the invite.
> 
> Regards
> Vasanth


Checklist:

The following Forms and Documents are required:-

A) Forms

1. Form 80- Personal Particulars for assessment including Character Assessment- to be filled by and completed for each applicants who are 16 years of age or over. All the questions to be answered. Avoid using N/A. There should not be any gap period in Question#18-Details of addresses of the places where you have lived during the last 10 years (including Australia), Question# 20 Employment History and Question # 21 Qualifications undertaken since secondary school. If there is a gap, provide an explanation for the same.

Note:- The form should be filled in Upper Case. Either by hand or can be type written. Sign at appropriate place and scan it back to be uploaded.

B) List of documents are required:
1. Photocopy of passports of PA, Spouse and all dependent children (if married). All pages duly notarized or colored scanned copies of original documents.
2. Academic/Education transcripts and certificates from Std Xth onwards for PA and Spouse (if married)- duly notarized or colored scanned copies of original documents.
3. Passport size photographs each of PA, Spouse and Children (with white background only)
4. Notarized copy or colored scanned copies of assessment result from the Assessment
5. Visa Processing Fee can be made either by Credit Card (Master Card/American Express/Visa) or travel card in favour of DIBP
6. Applicant charge 18 years or over
Additional Applicant charge under 18 years
AUD $ 3600/-
AUD $1800/-
AUD $900 /-
7. Notarized copy or colored scanned copies of Police Clearance Certificate from all countries where stayed for 12 months or more for PA, Spouse and dependent Children aged 16 years and above.
Note : Indian Police clearance certificate must be obtained only from the Regional Passport Office.--------------------- may be submitted later on request when medical received
8. Copy of birth certificate - duly notarized or colored scan copy of original document.
9. Notarized copies or colored scanned copies of original documents of Work Experience letters from all employers for PA and Spouse (if married)- particularly the current one which must be recently dated.
10. Notarized copy or colored scanned copies of original document of marriage certificate.
11. Birth certificates of children - duly notarized or colored scanned copies of original document.
12. Updated Resume of PA & Spouse (if applicable )
13. Form 16 (Tax related) from all present and past Employees (if applicable) - duly notarized or colored scanned copies of original document.
14. Form 2D Saral (if applicable) - Tax related - duly notarized or colored scanned copies of original document.
15. Salary Slips for at least 5-6 per year to cover the whole employment period. - Duly notarized or colored scanned copies of original document.
16. Copies of Bank Statement evidencing the deposit of Salary to cover the whole employment period (Notarized or colored scanned copies of original document)
17. Details of reference from present/past employment. (Notarized or colored scanned copies of original document)
18. References from Client/Customers (Appreciation letter). (Notarized or colored scanned copies of original document)
19. Notarized Copy or colored scanned copy of Valid IELTS for Primary applicant.
20. Colored scanned copy of IELTS with overall 4.5 bands for Secondary applicant or submit a letter from the college/institute/university in regard to medium of instructions as English during the course.
21. Sponsored Family supporting documents.

Various form that might be required.
Form 80 Personal Character Assesment
https://www.border.gov.au/Forms/Documents/80.pdf

Form 1221 Additional Personal Particulars Information Form
https://www.border.gov.au/Forms/Documents/1221.pdf

Form 26 and form 160 for medicals
http://www.border.gov.au/forms/Documents/26.pdf

http://www.border.gov.au/forms/Documents/160.pdf

Note: some documents not be applicable for other nationals like tax documents mentioned above. You can prepare similar document which might be applicable.


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

emboon said:


> Hi guys, NSW is asking me:
> a clear colour scanned copy of your IELTS test result
> 
> Even though I already sent this to them in my attachments when I paid the fee.
> Is it because of the nature of the IELTS test result paper color which looks like a photocopy since it's black/white? What do I do?


Send it again and this time make sure it looks lil better thsb previous time.


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

revanth said:


> Hi Gurus,
> 
> I am in a dilemma whether my profile will be picked for NSW state sponsorship
> 
> ...


Chances are slim. I would recommend you to take pte and score 65+ in all sections and with those extra 10 points it will make lot if difference and with 70 points u can file 189 visa and get invited in 1-2 rounds.

You can go ahead and file ur eoi meanwhile.


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

revanth said:


> Hi Gurus,
> 
> I am in a dilemma whether my profile will be picked for NSW state sponsorship
> 
> ...


Do file for 189/190 visa no harm in doing so.


----------



## emboon (Feb 2, 2016)

aussiedream87 said:


> Send it again and this time make sure it looks lil better thsb previous time.


It's the best quality the scanner can do. Already 4mb in size for a one page pdf. Do you think I need to get a CTC for it?


----------



## hari_it_ram (Jun 30, 2013)

emboon said:


> It's the best quality the scanner can do. Already 4mb in size for a one page pdf. Do you think I need to get a CTC for it?




Getting it notary will clear their clarification and be more authentic.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. Please bare my spelling and grammar as I am posting from mobile.


----------



## Lady$Bird (Sep 25, 2015)

Hi All,
I am happy to inform that I have received my NSW nomination approval today. A wait of 7 months for a 189 visa ends today. Thanks a million to all the people here who provided me their valid inputs and suggestions, especially to hari_it_ram, who encouraged me to lodge a 190 Visa in the first place. I never thought about applying for 190 in this 7 months. Now I feel I should have done this earlier. 
Thanks a lot Hari !
All the best for everyone who are waiting for their invitations.


----------



## hari_it_ram (Jun 30, 2013)

Lady$Bird said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am happy to inform that I have received my NSW nomination approval today. A wait of 7 months for a 189 visa ends today. Thanks a million to all the people here who provided me their valid inputs and suggestions, especially to hari_it_ram, who encouraged me to lodge a 190 Visa in the first place. I never thought about applying for 190 in this 7 months. Now I feel I should have done this earlier.
> 
> ...




WoW brilliant. Very happy for you  You are entering into new phase, just one thing - never worry abt anything just wait till the news arrives. As long as our docs are correct we will get it. Be it a day or month or year 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. Please bare my spelling and grammar as I am posting from mobile.


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

Lady$Bird said:


> Hi All,
> I am happy to inform that I have received my NSW nomination approval today. A wait of 7 months for a 189 visa ends today. Thanks a million to all the people here who provided me their valid inputs and suggestions, especially to hari_it_ram, who encouraged me to lodge a 190 Visa in the first place. I never thought about applying for 190 in this 7 months. Now I feel I should have done this earlier.
> Thanks a lot Hari !
> All the best for everyone who are waiting for their invitations.


Congrats ladybird on your approval !


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

andreyx108b said:


> 0.5 not counted.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


oh ok !


----------



## palz (Sep 2, 2016)

I got my approval for NSW. It was 25 days wait


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

palz said:


> I got my approval for NSW. It was 25 days wait


Congrats buddy !


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

hari_it_ram said:


> Getting it notary will clear their clarification and be more authentic.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. Please bare my spelling and grammar as I am posting from mobile.


I second with Hari and get it notarized. Just wondering wont IETLS team send the score card to DIPB like PTE?


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

Lady$Bird said:


> Hi All,
> I am happy to inform that I have received my NSW nomination approval today. A wait of 7 months for a 189 visa ends today. Thanks a million to all the people here who provided me their valid inputs and suggestions, especially to hari_it_ram, who encouraged me to lodge a 190 Visa in the first place. I never thought about applying for 190 in this 7 months. Now I feel I should have done this earlier.
> Thanks a lot Hari !
> All the best for everyone who are waiting for their invitations.


Congratulations @Lady$Bird


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

palz said:


> I got my approval for NSW. It was 25 days wait


Congrats mate @palz.


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

aussiedream87 said:


> I second with Hari and get it notarized. Just wondering wont IETLS team send the score card to DIPB like PTE?


I think it was asked by NSW and not DIBP ?


----------



## hari_it_ram (Jun 30, 2013)

aussiedream87 said:


> I second with Hari and get it notarized. Just wondering wont IETLS team send the score card to DIPB like PTE?




Yeah they have the feature back in 2007 itself. They will send hard copies up to 5 institutions. But that will be too much to maintain and follow for us whether DIBP/NSW got the same and in more whether it got to the concern CO attention who actually requested it.

I don't think they will consider to send "online" as they as they send hard copies which PTE never did. Both have 1 plus and 1 minus 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. Please bare my spelling and grammar as I am posting from mobile.


----------



## hari_it_ram (Jun 30, 2013)

Congrats Palz and All the best for the process ahead.

Would you mind if I ask you to withdrawn your VIC nomination which might help other BA. Just asking not forcing  



palz said:


> I got my approval for NSW. It was 25 days wait


----------



## ausguy11 (Dec 1, 2015)

Congrats Lady bird.

I submitted the same application with exactly same points and same job code?

Only difference is :
My invitation was on 13 Oct , yours on 30 Sept
my application submission on 15 Oct, yours on 5 Oct.

I think , i will get approval in the next round 





Lady$Bird said:


> Hi All,
> I am happy to inform that I have received my NSW nomination approval today. A wait of 7 months for a 189 visa ends today. Thanks a million to all the people here who provided me their valid inputs and suggestions, especially to hari_it_ram, who encouraged me to lodge a 190 Visa in the first place. I never thought about applying for 190 in this 7 months. Now I feel I should have done this earlier.
> Thanks a lot Hari !
> All the best for everyone who are waiting for their invitations.


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

ksrikanthh said:


> I think it was asked by NSW and not DIBP ?


Yes its NSW but I was checking if they send the copy to DIBP.


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

aussiedream87 said:


> Yes its NSW but I was checking if they send the copy to DIBP.


Oh ok !


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

12 Oct 2016 Round details have been updated:

Pro-Rata Occupations - Invitation Trend


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

BulletAK said:


> 12 Oct 2016 Round details have been updated:
> 
> Pro-Rata Occupations - Invitation Trend


Hi Bullet AK ,

This is good. Also Wanted to check if you get a chance to update latest count for state nominations ?please advise.


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

ksrikanthh said:


> Hi Bullet AK ,
> 
> This is good. Also Wanted to check if you get a chance to update latest count for state nominations ?please advise.


State Nominations are also updated bro. DIBP has just announced the nominations for the month of Sept 2016. Please check the last tab of the sheet.

Hope this helps!


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

BulletAK said:


> State Nominations are also updated bro. DIBP has just announced the nominations for the month of Sept 2016. Please check the last tab of the sheet.
> 
> Hope this helps!


Great !


----------



## Lady$Bird (Sep 25, 2015)

aussiedream87 said:


> Congratulations @Lady$Bird


Thank you so much.


----------



## Lady$Bird (Sep 25, 2015)

hari_it_ram said:


> WoW brilliant. Very happy for you  You are entering into new phase, just one thing - never worry abt anything just wait till the news arrives. As long as our docs are correct we will get it. Be it a day or month or year
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. Please bare my spelling and grammar as I am posting from mobile.


You are right!.

All the best for your invitation. May you receive the good news in the coming round. 

I have requested my agent to withdraw my Vic application, in order to enable others to go ahead in the queue.


----------



## Lady$Bird (Sep 25, 2015)

ausguy11 said:


> Congrats Lady bird.
> 
> I submitted the same application with exactly same points and same job code?
> 
> ...


You will definitely get it soon. All the best !


----------



## Lady$Bird (Sep 25, 2015)

Hi All,
Is there any difference in the processing timelines for 189 and 190 Visas ? In immitracker I can see that 190 grants are taking longer than 189.
Do we have a separate thread for 190 Visa Lodge ?


----------



## subinkcyriac (Oct 14, 2016)

Hi Friends,

Can anyone knows the chances for NSW nomination for below case and by when we can expect the invite.

Software Engineer
Points: 55+5
PTE:10, Age: 30, Education: 15, Exp:0
I have 5 years experience. But ACS deducted 4.3 years.


----------



## emboon (Feb 2, 2016)

After sending the updated IELTS report requested by NSW CO. How long does it usually take before they respond?


----------



## palz (Sep 2, 2016)

Will do that shortly Hari. Thanks!



hari_it_ram said:


> Congrats Palz and All the best for the process ahead.
> 
> Would you mind if I ask you to withdrawn your VIC nomination which might help other BA. Just asking not forcing


----------



## ttmaa (Oct 20, 2016)

ausguy11 said:


> Congrats Lady bird.
> 
> I submitted the same application with exactly same points and same job code?
> 
> ...


We got the invitation in the same day and I submitted my NSW application on 13 Oct, perhaps we may get approval in the next round.


----------



## sreejithkm (Oct 4, 2016)

*Next NSW Invite*

Looking at the trend on various threads and the immitracker updates, I guess the next NSW invite should happen around 31st Oct. Any thoughts?

Fingers crossed as my 190 NSW for 2611 was submitted on 06-Oct (65+5 points, Exp : 15, Eng : 10).


----------



## Vikassk21 (Jun 14, 2016)

Ninja_Guy said:


> Hi Vikas,
> You mean to say we need not to show current address proof??
> Even I am from Bangalore. Passport and Permanent Address(copy and original) is enough to get the PCC from Bangalore PSK.


We need to show current address proof. If address on passport is same as your current stay then all you have to carry is Passport original and copy.

else We need to carry additional proof of current address.


----------



## ttmaa (Oct 20, 2016)

sreejithkm said:


> Looking at the trend on various threads and the immitracker updates, I guess the next NSW invite should happen around 31st Oct. Any thoughts?
> 
> Fingers crossed as my 190 NSW for 2611 was submitted on 06-Oct (65+5 points, Exp : 15, Eng : 10).


I feel many people get their invitations on Thursday or Friday, perhaps you may get your invitation before this weekend.


----------



## ausguy11 (Dec 1, 2015)

ttmaa said:


> We got the invitation in the same day and I submitted my NSW application on 13 Oct, perhaps we may get approval in the next round.


your job code and points breakup?


----------



## Kasun.Tharaka (Sep 29, 2016)

ttmaa said:


> I feel many people get their invitations on Thursday or Friday, perhaps you may get your invitation before this weekend.


Yes ..hopefully on Friday.. layball:layball:


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

sreejithkm said:


> Looking at the trend on various threads and the immitracker updates, I guess the next NSW invite should happen around 31st Oct. Any thoughts?
> 
> Fingers crossed as my 190 NSW for 2611 was submitted on 06-Oct (65+5 points, Exp : 15, Eng : 10).


As per the trend, it should be on 27th or 28th of October.


----------



## aditya_barca (May 15, 2016)

palz said:


> Will do that shortly Hari. Thanks!


Hi Palz, I see you have 65 points for 189. Any reason u chose 190 over 189.
I am in same dilemma.


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

sreejithkm said:


> Looking at the trend on various threads and the immitracker updates, I guess the next NSW invite should happen around 31st Oct. Any thoughts?
> 
> Fingers crossed as my 190 NSW for 2611 was submitted on 06-Oct (65+5 points, Exp : 15, Eng : 10).


could be on 27 or 28 Oct.


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

sreejithkm said:


> Looking at the trend on various threads and the immitracker updates, I guess the next NSW invite should happen around 31st Oct. Any thoughts?
> 
> Fingers crossed as my 190 NSW for 2611 was submitted on 06-Oct (65+5 points, Exp : 15, Eng : 10).


You will be invited in the next round if not the round after that.


----------



## sreejithkm (Oct 4, 2016)

aussiedream87 said:


> sreejithkm said:
> 
> 
> > Looking at the trend on various threads and the immitracker updates, I guess the next NSW invite should happen around 31st Oct. Any thoughts?
> ...



Thank you! Best wishes to all others who are waiting. Lets hope for good.

Once we got invite from NSW, I belive we have 14 days to submit the nomination. Is it 14 working days or 14 calendar days? Does the invite email contain the due date to submit the nomination?

Mean while, skill assessment for my partner is under process and it should be done in next 10 days or so. Once done, I should get 70 points excl SS. In this case, should I update the 189 EOI with 70 points and wait for 189 invite or accept the 190 NSW invite and proceed? Hope with 70 points, 189 invite will be fast. I want to choose only one as the other can benefit other applicant.


----------



## ttmaa (Oct 20, 2016)

sreejithkm said:


> Thank you! Best wishes to all others who are waiting. Lets hope for good.
> 
> Once we got invite from NSW, I belive we have 14 days to submit the nomination. Is it 14 working days or 14 calendar days? Does the invite email contain the due date to submit the nomination?
> 
> Mean while, skill assessment for my partner is under process and it should be done in next 10 days or so. Once done, I should get 70 points excl SS. In this case, should I update the 189 EOI with 70 points and wait for 189 invite or accept the 190 NSW invite and proceed? Hope with 70 points, 189 invite will be fast. I want to choose only one as the other can benefit other applicant.


14 calendar days and it contains the due date to submit the nomination.


----------



## thepirate (Aug 8, 2016)

sreejithkm said:


> Thank you! Best wishes to all others who are waiting. Lets hope for good.
> 
> Once we got invite from NSW, I belive we have 14 days to submit the nomination. Is it 14 working days or 14 calendar days? Does the invite email contain the due date to submit the nomination?
> 
> Mean while, skill assessment for my partner is under process and it should be done in next 10 days or so. Once done, I should get 70 points excl SS. In this case, should I update the 189 EOI with 70 points and wait for 189 invite or accept the 190 NSW invite and proceed? Hope with 70 points, 189 invite will be fast. I want to choose only one as the other can benefit other applicant.


Go with 189. Why would you want to spend 300 dollar extra and some extra time and still have limitation of working in state for initial 2 years. If you have 189 in sight, go for it.


----------



## sreejithkm (Oct 4, 2016)

thepirate said:


> sreejithkm said:
> 
> 
> > Thank you! Best wishes to all others who are waiting. Lets hope for good.
> ...


Thank you for your advise. You mean, 189 visa processing is faster when compared to 190? or you have stated this considering the time requires to get the 190 nomination approved first before the visa application can be mde? With respect to visa processing time alone, any difference between 189 and 190 (NSW)?


----------



## Aus1984 (Sep 27, 2016)

Hi, Dear All

I have a query if anyone can answer.I had carried out health test for New Zealand Immigration E-Medical in Dec 2015, Actually I quit NZ Visa & applied for Australian Immigration later on. Please inform me if the same result can be uploaded to AUS e-medical system because NZ results also went through E-medical system of AUS


----------



## hari_it_ram (Jun 30, 2013)

Thanks for your wish and good gesture towards withdrawing VIC for the benefit of others. Since you are applying thru agent, request your agent to frontload all the docs, never wait for CO to get back to you for docs. 



Lady$Bird said:


> You are right!.
> 
> All the best for your invitation. May you receive the good news in the coming round.
> 
> I have requested my agent to withdraw my Vic application, in order to enable others to go ahead in the queue.


----------



## Soumyareddyraans (Oct 25, 2016)

Hi
I have got 55 points under DIBP points tests under Electronic Engineering occupation. In order to get 60 points my friends suggested me to go for NSW state sponsorship. 
Does any one in this group got state nomination invitation from NSw
If yes and he much time it takes to get application accepted.

Moreover, I will complete 32 years on 26 th March. If I get NSW sponsorship before my birthday date it's ok to apply PR but in case if I 
Don't get Sponsership does it effect my Dipb points eligibility to apply PR?
Do we need to have full 60 points before lodging PR file or do they consider our EOI ??



Please let me know asap

Thanks 
SOUMYA


----------



## ausguy11 (Dec 1, 2015)

What is complete list of document which need to be uploaded for visa process after NSW approval in my case?

(Mandatory + Optional)


----------



## FFacs (Jul 6, 2016)

ausguy11 said:


> What is complete list of document which need to be uploaded for visa process after NSW approval in my case?
> 
> (Mandatory + Optional)


Google "190 visa document checklist"


----------



## hari_it_ram (Jun 30, 2013)

It seems you are pretty new to the system. I cant comment on the Electronic occupation as I have no idea on that. Here is what you have to do,

1) Check whether its in SOL/CSOL, NSW Stream 1 or 2, both have different criteria.
2) If you feel 55+5 can get you invite no harm in applying right away, along with that apply for VIC as well, who really "respects" 55 pointers.
3) Many in the forum got invite read the full forum or atleast 100 - 200 pages.
4) If you get invite before you finish 32 years 12months you are good to go else be prepared to lose 5 points.
5) You CANT apply 189 with 55 points. But you can apply with 190 visa with 55+5 provide some states nominate you.
6) Your EOI shd be atleast of 55 points in order to fetch you an ITA.
8) Whats your english scores ? if its 7 in each module then no issues, if not thats the first thing you to fix before you worry abt other things.



Soumyareddyraans said:


> Hi
> I have got 55 points under DIBP points tests under Electronic Engineering occupation. In order to get 60 points my friends suggested me to go for NSW state sponsorship.
> Does any one in this group got state nomination invitation from NSw
> If yes and he much time it takes to get application accepted.
> ...


----------



## hari_it_ram (Jun 30, 2013)

ausguy11 said:


> What is complete list of document which need to be uploaded for visa process after NSW approval in my case?
> 
> (Mandatory + Optional)















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. Please bare my spelling and grammar as I am posting from mobile.


----------



## hari_it_ram (Jun 30, 2013)

ausguy11 said:


> What is complete list of document which need to be uploaded for visa process after NSW approval in my case?
> 
> (Mandatory + Optional)



Other version.

Mandatory or optional differs case to case.












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. Please bare my spelling and grammar as I am posting from mobile.


----------



## hari_it_ram (Jun 30, 2013)

May be we should have a "Document checklist thread" sticky thread to have it at the top always.



FFacs said:


> Google "190 visa document checklist"


----------



## Vasanth2k (Oct 19, 2016)

Do we need 7+ in IELTS in order to get an invite for NSW.


----------



## FFacs (Jul 6, 2016)

hari_it_ram said:


> May be we should have a "Document checklist thread" sticky thread to have it at the top always.


You're too kind mate. Really, DIBP has an excellent page with an overview of documents needed. People shouldn't be expecting good guys like you to copy and paste what they could have found for themselves.


----------



## prafireman06 (Oct 25, 2016)

ausguy11 said:


> What is complete list of document which need to be uploaded for visa process after NSW approval in my case?
> 
> (Mandatory + Optional)



Hi, i have submitted my EOI for State Sponsorship 190 (NSW) on 15-Sept-2016 with (60 Points + (5) SS) with 7 in PTE.

Still waiting for the invite from State, don't know when? Kind of worries me.

Do you have any rough idea when i can expect the invite from state?

Thanks in Advance


----------



## prafireman06 (Oct 25, 2016)

ausguy11 said:


> What is complete list of document which need to be uploaded for visa process after NSW approval in my case?
> 
> (Mandatory + Optional)


Hello, will there be invitation rounds every month?

Thanks


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

prafireman06 said:


> Hi, i have submitted my EOI for State Sponsorship 190 (NSW) on 15-Sept-2016 with (60 Points + (5) SS) with 7 in PTE.
> 
> Still waiting for the invite from State, don't know when? Kind of worries me.
> 
> ...


what is your points split up and what is that category that you have applied ?


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

prafireman06 said:


> Hello, will there be invitation rounds every month?
> 
> Thanks


NSW invites are being sent after a day or two when the 189 round is getting completed as per the current trend in this programme year. 

Yesterday there was a 189 round conducted. We can expect people receiving 190 NSW invites by tomo / day after tomo.


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

Vasanth2k said:


> Do we need 7+ in IELTS in order to get an invite for NSW.


Due to the huge number of eois in the queue with IELTS 7 - to procure an invite minimum 7 is required.


----------



## sreejithkm (Oct 4, 2016)

*Visa priority*

Hi Guys,

With respect to visa processing time alone, any difference between 189 and 190 (NSW) nomination? Does state nomination visa application has priority? 

Thanks!


----------



## prafireman06 (Oct 25, 2016)

ksrikanthh said:


> NSW invites are being sent after a day or two when the 189 round is getting completed as per the current trend in this programme year.
> 
> Yesterday there was a 189 round conducted. We can expect people receiving 190 NSW invites by tomo / day after tomo.


Thank you so much for the info..Lets hope

Cheers...


----------



## JP Mosa (Mar 14, 2013)

Aus1984 said:


> Hi, Dear All
> 
> I have a query if anyone can answer.I had carried out health test for New Zealand Immigration E-Medical in Dec 2015, Actually I quit NZ Visa & applied for Australian Immigration later on. Please inform me if the same result can be uploaded to AUS e-medical system because NZ results also went through E-medical system of AUS



As far as my knowledge, 
E-MEDICAL systems of each country is different and maintained by respective entities.


----------



## lindsaypunk (Oct 26, 2016)

Hi all! I searched for the answer to this and couldn't find anything, so let me ask:

When you submit your EOI for the 190, do you specify only NSW? I set mine open to all states/territories, but now I'm wondering if I won't get the attention of NSW unless I specifically select them on my EOI.


----------



## Aus1984 (Sep 27, 2016)

JP Mosa said:


> As far as my knowledge,
> E-MEDICAL systems of each country is different and maintained by respective entities.


Ok, Thanks for your input..


----------



## JP Mosa (Mar 14, 2013)

Soumyareddyraans said:


> Hi
> I have got 55 points under DIBP points tests under Electronic Engineering occupation. In order to get 60 points my friends suggested me to go for NSW state sponsorship.
> *YOU Can apply State nomination as long as you can claim 55 points and 5 from state,which mAakes up required DIBP threshold*
> Does any one in this group got state nomination invitation from NSw
> ...


Why don't you apply WA which is too faster as I see your location Perth?


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

lindsaypunk said:


> Hi all! I searched for the answer to this and couldn't find anything, so let me ask:
> 
> When you submit your EOI for the 190, do you specify only NSW? I set mine open to all states/territories, but now I'm wondering if I won't get the attention of NSW unless I specifically select them on my EOI.


Choosing NSW rather than any would have an impact as they have mentioned in Nsw official portal. I believe it would not be a huge impact. 

What is your points split up and what is the category that you have applied ?


----------



## lindsaypunk (Oct 26, 2016)

ksrikanthh said:


> Choosing NSW rather than any would have an impact as they have mentioned in Nsw official portal. I believe it would not be a huge impact.
> 
> What is your points split up and what is the category that you have applied ?


Thank you! I will have to check the NSW Portal (this whole process is like a Pandora's Box, and it's rapidly taking over my life!)

I'm going for the ICT Business Analyst. I've got 60+5 points, but planning to re-take the English test next month to get an additional 10 points. Current breakdown = 30 age, 10 English, 15 education, 5 work exp.


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

lindsaypunk said:


> Thank you! I will have to check the NSW Portal (this whole process is like a Pandora's Box, and it's rapidly taking over my life!)
> 
> I'm going for the ICT Business Analyst. I've got 60+5 points, but planning to re-take the English test next month to get an additional 10 points. Current breakdown = 30 age, 10 English, 15 education, 5 work exp.


Do you observe that having 60+5 for business analyst occupation is quite competitive for procuring an invite from NSW ?

Are you planning to take pte or IELTS ?


----------



## lindsaypunk (Oct 26, 2016)

ksrikanthh said:


> Do you observe that having 60+5 for business analyst occupation is quite competitive for procuring an invite from NSW ?
> 
> Are you planning to take pte or IELTS ?


Yes, I was afraid of that, hence why I'm retaking the test. Will NOT be taking the TOEFL again that's for sure! (I scored 118/120 and that wasn't enough for superior english!)

Leaning towards PTE, but the next available one for me isn't til late November.


----------



## JP Mosa (Mar 14, 2013)

lindsaypunk said:


> Hi all! I searched for the answer to this and couldn't find anything, so let me ask:
> 
> When you submit your EOI for the 190, do you specify only NSW? I set mine open to all states/territories, but now I'm wondering if I won't get the attention of NSW unless I specifically select them on my EOI.


If you select one particular state that shows your keen interest in that state and your committment


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Vasanth2k said:


> Do we need 7+ in IELTS in order to get an invite for NSW.




Not really - at least some hot with 6.5


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vasanth2k (Oct 19, 2016)

andreyx108b said:


> Vasanth2k said:
> 
> 
> > Do we need 7+ in IELTS in order to get an invite for NSW.
> ...


Below are my scores in PTE
Reading - 62
Speaking - 65
Listening - 72
Writing - 76

Il wait for 2 months to get the NSW invite else il go for PTE again.


----------



## ariin (Sep 28, 2016)

hi all got my invite yesterday under 189.Thanks for all the help and guidance guys.






ANZSCO - 261313 (Software Engineer)
ACS result positive December 2015
Points: 30 (Age)+15 (Education) +5(IT Experience)+20 (PTE) = 70
EOI : 1st August 189(60 points) and 190 (60+5 Points)
PTE : 18 Oct - L - 87, S - 84, R - 87, W - 87
EOI updated : 20th Oct (189 - 70) (190 - 75)
Invitation : 25 Oct 2016 (189)


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

Vasanth2k said:


> Below are my scores in PTE
> Reading - 62
> Speaking - 65
> Listening - 72
> ...


Hi vasanth,

What is your points split up ? please advise


----------



## Kasun.Tharaka (Sep 29, 2016)

ariin said:


> hi all got my invite yesterday under 189.Thanks for all the help and guidance guys.


Congratz Bro..all the best for your future process..
An BTW appreciate if you can remove your NSW EOI and give that chance to another waiting person..
Thnx.


----------



## Vasanth2k (Oct 19, 2016)

ksrikanthh said:


> Vasanth2k said:
> 
> 
> > Below are my scores in PTE
> ...


Age: 30 points
Education: 15
Experience: 10
Partner points: 5

Total : 60 + 5 for NSW


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

Kasun.Tharaka said:


> Congratz Bro..all the best for your future process..
> An BTW appreciate if you can remove your NSW EOI and give that chance to another waiting person..
> Thnx.


Yes please ! Withdrawal of NSW would greatly help others.


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

Vasanth2k said:


> Age: 30 points
> Education: 15
> Experience: 10
> Partner points: 5
> ...


We are expecting bulk invites in the upcoming 3-4 invite sessions from NSW. Let's see. But rather than waiting , i would suggest you
to work in parallel take pte again and score 65 in all which would give 10.pts and overall you would have 70 points. Thereafter you can go for 189. You would receive an invite within two weeks. 

Feel free to add your thoughts


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

lindsaypunk said:


> Yes, I was afraid of that, hence why I'm retaking the test. Will NOT be taking the TOEFL again that's for sure! (I scored 118/120 and that wasn't enough for superior english!)
> 
> Leaning towards PTE, but the next available one for me isn't til late November.


May be you can make use of the time and once you have superior eng its just matter of 189 round. You will be invited. good luck!


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

ariin said:


> hi all got my invite yesterday under 189.Thanks for all the help and guidance guys.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


All the best and congrats mate.


----------



## ariin (Sep 28, 2016)

ksrikanthh said:


> Yes please ! Withdrawal of NSW would greatly help others.


kasun and ksrikanth already withdrawn 190 NSW application


----------



## PankajPandav (Aug 22, 2016)

Did anyone receive a 190 invite today?


----------



## Kasun.Tharaka (Sep 29, 2016)

ariin said:


> kasun and ksrikanth already withdrawn 190 NSW application


Thanks mate..that would be grate..
thnks for your kindness.


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

ariin said:


> kasun and ksrikanth already withdrawn 190 NSW application


Thank you so much buddy


----------



## ausguy11 (Dec 1, 2015)

I have 5.3 years experience. For first year there was no tax and i dont have form number 16 for the first year. But i have bank statement which clearly shows the salary credited in my account

For remaining all 4 years , I have
1. Form number 16
2. Bank statements
3. ITR V Acknowledgment
4. Payslips from my current company

Are these documents sufficient for visa related to my salary stuff ?


----------



## hari_it_ram (Jun 30, 2013)

PF Statements. 
Form 26AS




ausguy11 said:


> I have 5.3 years experience. For first year there was no tax and i dont have form number 16 for the first year. But i have bank statement which clearly shows the salary credited in my account
> 
> For remaining all 4 years , I have
> 1. Form number 16
> ...


----------



## tatic (Jul 26, 2016)

Lady$Bird said:


> Anybody here waiting for more than a month to get the NSW approval ? Recent trends show that the approval mails come in less than a month. Anybody here received approvals in the past after a month's time ? Most of the people who received NSW invitation along with me have received their approval mails by now. I am wondering what could have caused a delay in my case. Any inputs would be appreciated.


I am waiting since 4th August.


----------



## tatic (Jul 26, 2016)

Hi guys
I have applied for 190 nsw on 4th August.
Any idea when am I gonna get an invitation?

- 60 points (55+5)
- 15 bachelor degree 
- 10 english
- 30 age
- 0 experience 
Mechanical Engineer (233512)

Thanks


----------



## ariin (Sep 28, 2016)

aussiedream87 said:


> All the best and congrats mate.


Thanks aussiedream


----------



## daussie (Jun 16, 2016)

Were there any approvals today? Tomorrow could be the next round?:fingerscrossed:


----------



## FFacs (Jul 6, 2016)

lindsaypunk said:


> Yes, I was afraid of that, hence why I'm retaking the test. Will NOT be taking the TOEFL again that's for sure! (I scored 118/120 and that wasn't enough for superior english!)
> 
> Leaning towards PTE, but the next available one for me isn't til late November.


Another TOEFL victim here. I took it twice, and got 117 both times. It's a con. I took pte-a and got 90 across the board. The TOEFL writing is poorly marked. I used varied pacing, alliteration, etc and they scored me 27 out of 30. I've been told it's likely my writing was not idiomatic enough. So if I'd inappropriately crow-barred in something like "raining cats and dogs" I would have received full marks. And this on a supposedly academic exam. My grammar school teacher would have kicked me out of lessons for that, let alone my tutors at uni.

ETS? Peasants!


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

daussie said:


> Were there any approvals today? Tomorrow could be the next round?:fingerscrossed:


All the best bro. I wish you receive one tomo as you are waiting for sometime and that would definitely boost confidence for others as well having 5 pts for experience and 10 for eng under 261313


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

daussie said:


> Were there any approvals today? Tomorrow could be the next round?:fingerscrossed:


None for the day may be tomorrow we can see something.


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

aussiedream87 said:


> None for the day may be tomorrow we can see something.


Are you waiting for an invite ?


----------



## hari_it_ram (Jun 30, 2013)

If at all NSW plans to follow the last year trend, then next two days should be really busy by sending *1st* bulk invites for this 2016-17 financial year. If not, our wait continues


----------



## hari_it_ram (Jun 30, 2013)

Just got to see your signature and came to know about your VIC rejection. Thats really bad. Any specific reason for the rejection or same old content as others ?



daussie said:


> Were there any approvals today? Tomorrow could be the next round?:fingerscrossed:


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

hari_it_ram said:


> If at all NSW plans to follow the last year trend, then next two days should be really busy by sending 1st bulk invites for this 2016-17 financial year. If not, our wait continues


Aww bulk invites - eagerly waiting for it to begin _/\_


----------



## sounddonor (May 1, 2013)

What is bulk invite means?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hari_it_ram (Jun 30, 2013)

NSW 2015-2016 invite trend,

July - 75
Aug - 33
Sep - 40

Oct - *185*
Nov - *284*
Dec - *206*
Jan - *513*
Feb - *647*
Mar - *676*
Apr - *607*
May - *549*

June - 79

I really pray and hope good time starts from tom for all.


----------



## FFacs (Jul 6, 2016)

hari_it_ram said:


> NSW 2015-2016 invite trend,
> 
> July - 75
> Aug - 33
> ...


I have good vibes for this week. Let's see this forum flooded with messages about invites received.


----------



## thepirate (Aug 8, 2016)

hari_it_ram said:


> NSW 2015-2016 invite trend,
> 
> July - 75
> Aug - 33
> ...


Just want to confirm 190 invites are not part of ceiling and purely depends on state requirements. 

And hope that's their yearly trend , not just limited to last year. All the best folks.


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

sanjeewa said:


> What is bulk invite means?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


There is a particular time period where NSW sends invites in bulk meaning more invites. Usually they start slow and increase number of invites during this time. Please refer the stats mentioned by hari


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

thepirate said:


> Just want to confirm 190 invites are not part of ceiling and purely depends on state requirements.
> 
> 
> 
> And hope that's their yearly trend , not just limited to last year. All the best folks.




Yes it's correct. 190 Invites are not the part of ceilings.


----------



## daussie (Jun 16, 2016)

hari_it_ram said:


> Just got to see your signature and came to know about your VIC rejection. Thats really bad. Any specific reason for the rejection or same old content as others ?


I think they gave me the common reason they give for all. "While your application demonstrated your ability to meet the minimum eligibility requirements for Victorian state nomination, other applicants were able to more adequately demonstrate their suitability....".

Lets see what NSW going to do in next 2 days. :fingerscrossed: good luck all.


----------



## hari_it_ram (Jun 30, 2013)

Yeah, there is no connection between ceiling and SS invites. However, In 2014 - 2015 they had 3,999 invites and 2015 - 2016 they had 4,000 invite. Still have they have to maintain virtual ceiling of close to 4,000 per year even though its not publicly released announcement like 189.



thepirate said:


> Just want to confirm 190 invites are not part of ceiling and purely depends on state requirements.
> 
> And hope that's their yearly trend , not just limited to last year. All the best folks.


----------



## hari_it_ram (Jun 30, 2013)

Hope your vibe transforms into emotions filled with joy 



FFacs said:


> I have good vibes for this week. Let's see this forum flooded with messages about invites received.


----------



## hari_it_ram (Jun 30, 2013)

*"other applicants were able to more adequately demonstrate their suitability"*

I will happily accept the decision of VIC, if they really find other candidate is too good with the justification. . All the best.



daussie said:


> I think they gave me the common reason they give for all. "While your application demonstrated your ability to meet the minimum eligibility requirements for Victorian state nomination, other applicants were able to more adequately demonstrate their suitability....".
> 
> Lets see what NSW going to do in next 2 days. :fingerscrossed: good luck all.


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

hari_it_ram said:


> Hope your vibe transforms into emotions filled with joy


Tomo its going to be festival of NSW invites for many and follwed by that we have our festival of lights (diwali ) coming soon


----------



## FFacs (Jul 6, 2016)

hari_it_ram said:


> Yeah, there is no connection between ceiling and SS invites. However, In 2014 - 2015 they had 3,999 invites and 2015 - 2016 they had 4,000 invite. Still have they have to maintain virtual ceiling of close to 4,000 per year even though its not publicly released announcement like 189.


That's a lot of invites. One has to wonder what the 55+ pool looks like, because 60+ is only pro-rata.


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

FFacs said:


> That's a lot of invites. One has to wonder what the 55+ pool looks like, because 60+ is only pro-rata.


60+ pro rata for 190 NSW ? Are you sure ?


----------



## FFacs (Jul 6, 2016)

ksrikanthh said:


> 60+ pro rata for 190 NSW ? Are you sure ?


I meant the only people in the pool for NSW with 60+ points will be those that are pro-rata for 189. All the rest will have been invited by the 189 process. THere will, of course, be a couple of confused folk who want to pay AUD300 for nothing and those freshly lodged.... but the majority will be the 189 pro-rata. I guess 55+ will be spread pretty evenly over all skills, and then of course there's stream B.


----------



## hari_it_ram (Jun 30, 2013)

To be honest, I am really afraid to go to 55+5 pointers thread as quite of few are waiting for last ONE YEAR, I cant think how they manage to wait so long. If I can talk without any sugar-coated words, 60 pointers seems to have no real chance in this year for 189 and same goes for 55+5. Same time last year or before that, one could have easily got the invite even with 60 points without any fuss, if you sit and analyse whats the reason behind this sudden turn around, one may come with up a word called - PTE - A real life changer for many in many ways.



FFacs said:


> That's a lot of invites. One has to wonder what the 55+ pool looks like, because 60+ is only pro-rata.


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

FFacs said:


> I meant the only people in the pool for NSW with 60+ points will be those that are pro-rata for 189. All the rest will have been invited by the 189 process. THere will, of course, be a couple of confused folk who want to pay AUD300 for nothing and those freshly lodged.... but the majority will be the 189 pro-rata. I guess 55+ will be spread pretty evenly over all skills, and then of course there's stream B.


yeah !


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

ksrikanthh said:


> Are you waiting for an invite ?


@aussiedream87 :

yes you are ! i was unable to see your signature when i was using my mobile. i logged in through web now and noted your signature. cool 

hopefully you receive an invite tomo ! all the best.


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

ksrikanthh said:


> @aussiedream87 :
> 
> yes you are ! i was unable to see your signature when i was using my mobile. i logged in through web now and noted your signature. cool
> 
> hopefully you receive an invite tomo ! all the best.


No worries thanks mate. Wish you the same.


----------



## FFacs (Jul 6, 2016)

hari_it_ram said:


> To be honest, I am really afraid to go to 55+5 pointers thread as quite of few are waiting for last ONE YEAR, I cant think how they manage to wait so long. If I can talk without any sugar-coated words, 60 pointers seems to have no real chance in this year for 189 and same goes for 55+5. Same time last year or before that, one could have easily got the invite even with 60 points without any fuss, if you sit and analyse whats the reason behind this sudden turn around, one may come with up a word called - PTE - A real life changer for many in many ways.


A game changer indeed. Though I guess it's just raised the bar all round. Those 55 pointers may well have been on 45 two years back. The only difference is the hope one is given I guess.pte has been to my disadvantage. If it was just ielts available the competition would have been less fierce for me. As it is getting all 90s doesn't give me more than someone with 79s.


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

FFacs said:


> I have good vibes for this week. Let's see this forum flooded with messages about invites received.


I really wish it happens


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

aussiedream87 said:


> I really wish it happens


few more hours to roll on  waiting for the NSW business hours to kick off !!!


----------



## hari_it_ram (Jun 30, 2013)

Agree 100%. Huge skill difference between above 79+ and full 90 in all 4 modules, but nothing in terms of points.



FFacs said:


> A game changer indeed. Though I guess it's just raised the bar all round. Those 55 pointers may well have been on 45 two years back. The only difference is the hope one is given I guess.pte has been to my disadvantage. If it was just ielts available the competition would have been less fierce for me. As it is getting all 90s doesn't give me more than someone with 79s.


----------



## VenusifiedBT (Jul 8, 2016)

hari_it_ram said:


> NSW 2015-2016 invite trend,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Haha this is good analysis. Any idea how many invites/nominations NSW has given in this month? The total?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## suppala.sudhir (Mar 29, 2016)

Hello All,
I have a small query.
For applying nsw state sponsor 190 visa. First we only need to submit eoi right?
For 190 I have submitted only eoi .
For 489 south Australia I have submitted eoi and also submitted application in south Australia immigration site by paying 200$.
Can someone please confirm what I have done is correct or wrong?


261313,60points, sc189,Eoi date 23March2016.
sc190,60+5,eoi 5th June 2016


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

VenusifiedBT said:


> Haha this is good analysis. Any idea how many invites/nominations NSW has given in this month? The total?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You can get a approx number once we see the skillselect updated. However, the number aren't great. So we can say not more than 100 invites may be I guess?


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

suppala.sudhir said:


> Hello All,
> I have a small query.
> For applying nsw state sponsor 190 visa. First we only need to submit eoi right?
> For 190 I have submitted only eoi .
> ...


Yes for NSW its only submission of EOI. Once you are nominated from NSW you will have to pay 300AUD.


----------



## suppala.sudhir (Mar 29, 2016)

Thank you aussiedream for the reply

261313,60points, sc189,Eoi date 23March2016.
sc190,60+5,eoi 5th June 2016


----------



## pvermani (Aug 1, 2016)

whats the minimum wage rate??


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

pvermani said:


> whats the minimum wage rate??


what are you referring to?


----------



## Sufiangr8 (Jun 23, 2015)

Hi Guys,

Is there any one who applied for NSW state with 60+5 points for 263111(Computer Network and system engineer) occupation.
Can you please confirm what is the invite time period going on for the same. Some one received NSW invite?


263111(Computer Network and system engineer)
EOI NSW 263111 15-Oct-2016 : 60 + 5
Waiting for invite


----------



## vsml (Jan 28, 2016)

Hi All,
Those who received 190 invitation to apply for state nomination, may I know what is the time do they sent the invitation? is it same like 189 at 12am AUS time? 


261313 (Software Engineer)
Points: 65 (exp-10, PTE-10, EDU-15, Age:25, NSW-5)
EOI: 189 (60) -22 Sep 2016
EOI 190 NSW (65) - 2nd Oct 2016.


----------



## prafireman06 (Oct 25, 2016)

vsml said:


> Hi All,
> Those who received 190 invitation to apply for state nomination, may I know what is the time do they sent the invitation? is it same like 189 at 12am AUS time?
> 
> 
> ...


Hello, Me too in the exact same situation.
EOI: 189 (60) and 190 (65) with 7 in PTE
EOI Submitted: 15-Sep-2016
Awaiting.....


----------



## PankajPandav (Aug 22, 2016)

Did anyone receive an invite?


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

good day folks, 

people who receive invites today - would kindly request you to update here/immitracker and that would be greatly helpful for tracking 

all the very best to everyone !!!


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

vsml said:


> Hi All,
> Those who received 190 invitation to apply for state nomination, may I know what is the time do they sent the invitation? is it same like 189 at 12am AUS time?
> 
> 
> ...


i think NSW sends the invites usually during their business hours. 

i see that you have 15 pts for experience and 10 pts for english - you stand a good chance to receive an invite soon. please let us know once you receive an invite from NSW !!!


----------



## FFacs (Jul 6, 2016)

vsml said:


> Hi All,
> Those who received 190 invitation to apply for state nomination, may I know what is the time do they sent the invitation? is it same like 189 at 12am AUS time?
> 
> 
> ...


During business hours. Do please note that until two weeks back NSW had mostly been sending these invites on Fridays after 189, not Thursdays. It could well be tomorrow (or not at all!!!)


----------



## sreejithkm (Oct 4, 2016)

*NSW Invite and nomination*

If the NSW nomination is not submitted within 14 days after the invite is received (due to the waiting for 189 invite with 70 points), will the 190 EOI gets expired/cancelled? Or will they send the 190 invite again in the next round?

Thanks!


----------



## vsml (Jan 28, 2016)

FFacs said:


> During business hours. Do please note that until two weeks back NSW had mostly been sending these invites on Fridays after 189, not Thursdays. It could well be tomorrow (or not at all!!!)



Thanks for this information mate.


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

sreejithkm said:


> If the NSW nomination is not submitted within 14 days after the invite is received (due to the waiting for 189 invite with 70 points), will the 190 EOI gets expired/cancelled? Or will they send the 190 invite again in the next round?
> 
> Thanks!


hi sreejith,

if the NSW application is not submitted within 14 days, the invite will be expired. we would have to submit a new EOI freshly to NSW to be considered again for receiving an invite.


----------



## vsml (Jan 28, 2016)

ksrikanthh said:


> i think NSW sends the invites usually during their business hours.
> 
> i see that you have 15 pts for experience and 10 pts for english - you stand a good chance to receive an invite soon. please let us know once you receive an invite from NSW !!!


Thanks Srikanth. Yes hopefully expecting it. Let us see.


----------



## sreejithkm (Oct 4, 2016)

*NSW Invite for 2611*

Hope NSW will not leave out or ignore 2611 applicants when choosing for invites. 

189 / 2611 applicants still has huge backlog to clear so any help from NSW will be a big relief for many!

Any idea on the past trends for NSW / 2611 invites?


----------



## ajithingmire (Mar 29, 2016)

I shared the news yesterday on other thread. I got the direct grant yesterday, please see the timeline, pretty fast is what many says. I want to thank this thread as it helped me a lot when I wanted to go with NSW EOI after waiting for 189 for long time


----------



## ausguy11 (Dec 1, 2015)

ajithingmire said:


> I shared the news yesterday on other thread. I got the direct grant yesterday, please see the timeline, pretty fast is what many says. I want to thank this thread as it helped me a lot when I wanted to go with NSW EOI after waiting for 189 for long time


Can you please clarify that these documents are mandatory while visa processing

1. Birth Certificate
2. Role and responsibilities on company's letter head

I heard for birth certificate we can give 10th certificate and for R & R we can give reference documents


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

ajithingmire said:


> I shared the news yesterday on other thread. I got the direct grant yesterday, please see the timeline, pretty fast is what many says. I want to thank this thread as it helped me a lot when I wanted to go with NSW EOI after waiting for 189 for long time


Congrats ajith !


----------



## sreejithkm (Oct 4, 2016)

ajithingmire said:


> I shared the news yesterday on other thread. I got the direct grant yesterday, please see the timeline, pretty fast is what many says. I want to thank this thread as it helped me a lot when I wanted to go with NSW EOI after waiting for 189 for long time



Congrats, ajith! What is the difference about direct grant? Does it mean that the office will not ask for any additional docs and grant the visa straight away?


----------



## gr33nb0y (Nov 12, 2013)

ajithingmire said:


> I shared the news yesterday on other thread. I got the direct grant yesterday, please see the timeline, pretty fast is what many says. I want to thank this thread as it helped me a lot when I wanted to go with NSW EOI after waiting for 189 for long time


congrats bro,
here i am still waiting for nsw approval


----------



## PankajPandav (Aug 22, 2016)

gr33nb0y said:


> congrats bro,
> here i am still waiting for nsw approval


Hi gr33nb0y,
I see you received invite recently and it was on thursday right after 189 round.
Can you please let me know what time you received the invitation?


----------



## NP101 (May 18, 2016)

Just got invited 190 
Can someone help me with the following 
If I accept the Invite do I have to pay $350 something if not then when? 
I want to wait for 189 actually so if I accept and wait will there be any chance of getting invite for 189?
Any help will be great


----------



## vsml (Jan 28, 2016)

ajithingmire said:


> I shared the news yesterday on other thread. I got the direct grant yesterday, please see the timeline, pretty fast is what many says. I want to thank this thread as it helped me a lot when I wanted to go with NSW EOI after waiting for 189 for long time


Congrats mate. really great to see faster processing. Would request you to continue helping others in this forum if anyone have questions/stuck with any documentations.

Wish you all the best


----------



## gr33nb0y (Nov 12, 2013)

PankajPandav said:


> Hi gr33nb0y,
> I see you received invite recently and it was on thursday right after 189 round.
> Can you please let me know what time you received the invitation?


it was during lunch time bro


----------



## hari_it_ram (Jun 30, 2013)

Oh grt congrats.

Yes you have to pay 300$ while you submit the nomination application.

Could you share your details please ? Jobcode ? exp ?



NP101 said:


> Just got invited 190
> Can someone help me with the following
> If I accept the Invite do I have to pay $350 something if not then when?
> I want to wait for 189 actually so if I accept and wait will there be any chance of getting invite for 189?
> Any help will be great


----------



## NP101 (May 18, 2016)

hari_it_ram said:


> Oh grt congrats.
> 
> Yes you have to pay 300$ while you submit the nomination application.
> 
> ...


It's me and my partner do we have to pay $300 each or just $300?
Moreover what about 189 if I just pay $300 and wait?

Well I have applied in the end of July 2015 with 60 points Gen accountant and then after updating my points to 70 which was a day ago I got invited today


----------



## vsml (Jan 28, 2016)

NP101 said:


> Just got invited 190
> Can someone help me with the following
> If I accept the Invite do I have to pay $350 something if not then when?
> I want to wait for 189 actually so if I accept and wait will there be any chance of getting invite for 189?
> Any help will be great


Congrats. Yes your nomination request application should go along with payment within 14 days if the state needs to accept and approve. However, You will still receive invitation for 189 but remember if you lodge the 190 VISA, then you won't be able to lodge 189 visa. 

May I please request you to share your occupation code and points details with timings here so that it helps others who are expecting invitation today or tomorrow.


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

NP101 said:


> Just got invited 190
> Can someone help me with the following
> If I accept the Invite do I have to pay $350 something if not then when?
> I want to wait for 189 actually so if I accept and wait will there be any chance of getting invite for 189?
> Any help will be great


Congrats buddy


----------



## NP101 (May 18, 2016)

vsml said:


> NP101 said:
> 
> 
> > Just got invited 190
> ...


So that means better to pay $300 and wait till I get 189 invite and if not then lodge 190 is it?

Yeah sure I have applied as a Gen Accountant in July 2015 with 60 points 189 and updated my points to 70 day before yesterday and got invited today


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

NP101 said:


> So that means better to pay $300 and wait till I get 189 invite and if not then lodge 190 is it?
> 
> Yeah sure I have applied as a Gen Accountant in July 2015 with 60 points 189 and updated my points to 70 day before yesterday and got invited today


For 189 invitation, you need to wait for at least 3-5 months because the current EOI cutoff is 20 Aug 2016 as per 12-Oct-2016 round.

Go with NSW, don't wait.


----------



## Aus1984 (Sep 27, 2016)

ajithingmire said:


> I shared the news yesterday on other thread. I got the direct grant yesterday, please see the timeline, pretty fast is what many says. I want to thank this thread as it helped me a lot when I wanted to go with NSW EOI after waiting for 189 for long time


Congratz , It is really fast...


----------



## NP101 (May 18, 2016)

BulletAK said:


> NP101 said:
> 
> 
> > So that means better to pay $300 and wait till I get 189 invite and if not then lodge 190 is it?
> ...


Yeah but the que for the auditors are moving faster than the gen accountants so I am hoping I will get invite for that soon BUT. I will definetly accept 190 and wait for 2 months


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

NP101 said:


> So that means better to pay $300 and wait till I get 189 invite and if not then lodge 190 is it?
> 
> Yeah sure I have applied as a Gen Accountant in July 2015 with 60 points 189 and updated my points to 70 day before yesterday and got invited today


You have 14 days to accept the nomination sent by NSW and when you accept it you need to pay 300 AUD. If you want to wait for 189 then hold your payment until next round which is scheduled for 8 Nov.


----------



## NP101 (May 18, 2016)

aussiedream87 said:


> NP101 said:
> 
> 
> > So that means better to pay $300 and wait till I get 189 invite and if not then lodge 190 is it?
> ...


So you mean if I accept the nomination and pay $300 then I won't be getting 189 invitation?
But what if I have a seperate EOI for Ex Auditor for 189?


----------



## aditya_barca (May 15, 2016)

Hi Guys,

Received the invitation few minutes ago. Now I am torn between whether to go for NSW or wait for 189


----------



## vsml (Jan 28, 2016)

aditya_barca said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Received the invitation few minutes ago. Now I am torn between whether to go for NSW or wait for 189


Hi Aditya,
Congrats. Best wishes. By the way, Is your status changed in skill select or you just received a mail alone?


----------



## FFacs (Jul 6, 2016)

NP101 said:


> So you mean if I accept the nomination and pay $300 then I won't be getting 189 invitation?
> But what if I have a seperate EOI for Ex Auditor for 189?


When NSW nominated me, after I had paid the AUD300 upon invite, I received the invite from DIBP. In that invite it said: "Please be aware that as an invitation has been issued, you EOI has been locked". As I understand it my 189 and 190 were on the same EOI. Draw your own conclusions.


----------



## kunal_m (Sep 7, 2015)

Hi guys. i submitted my application on 18th oct to NSW. 
Approximately when should i hope to get the nomination??
one more thing, do NSW verifies experience docs although i am not claiming points for experience.?
See my signature for details
thanks


----------



## NP101 (May 18, 2016)

aditya_barca said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Received the invitation few minutes ago. Now I am torn between whether to go for NSW or wait for 189


Same here man


----------



## NP101 (May 18, 2016)

FFacs said:


> NP101 said:
> 
> 
> > So you mean if I accept the nomination and pay $300 then I won't be getting 189 invitation?
> ...


Make sense I will submit another 189 for auditors then 
Cheers


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

Guys.. Please do update myimmitracker after receiving invitation from NSW. It will help many others. Please be helpful to everyone. Many thanks.


----------



## PankajPandav (Aug 22, 2016)

Any idea if there is possibility of getting an invite for 262113 (Systems Administrator) with 70 points.
I had filled EOI on 14th Oct.


----------



## aditya_barca (May 15, 2016)

NP101 said:


> Same here man


I suppose, it will be wise to wait for 189. A small delay here would not matter much, however 189 will open doors to Melbourne a well.


----------



## aditya_barca (May 15, 2016)

vsml said:


> Hi Aditya,
> Congrats. Best wishes. By the way, Is your status changed in skill select or you just received a mail alone?


Thanks
No status did not change. That will change after NSW nominates us I suppose. This is just an invitation.


----------



## suppala.sudhir (Mar 29, 2016)

Hi,
I have applied for nsw on 5th june under 261313 with 60+5 points. Still no invite yet.
Age:30
Edu:15
Pte:10
Aus study :5
SS:5
Exp:0 points
When can I expect invitation?

261313,60points, sc189,Eoi date 23March2016.
sc190,60+5,eoi 5th June 2016


----------



## sudeep73 (Oct 15, 2016)

aditya_barca said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Received the invitation few minutes ago. Now I am torn between whether to go for NSW or wait for 189


Many Congratulations Aditya.:thumb:


----------



## Nikhath (Dec 6, 2015)

Were they any nominations today? Have been waiting since April for NSW invite for 261311 with 60 + 5 points 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

aditya_barca said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Received the invitation few minutes ago. Now I am torn between whether to go for NSW or wait for 189


congrats aditya !


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

Nikhath said:


> Were they any nominations today? Have been waiting since April for NSW invite for 261311 with 60 + 5 points
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


what is your points split up ? how much did you claim for english and experience ?


----------



## Sun0930 (Sep 3, 2016)

NP101 said:


> It's me and my partner do we have to pay $300 each or just $300?
> Moreover what about 189 if I just pay $300 and wait?
> 
> Well I have applied in the end of July 2015 with 60 points Gen accountant and then after updating my points to 70 which was a day ago I got invited today


Hi got an invite for nsw nomination. I updated my eoi yesterday & unselected 190 subclass so how do I got an invite on the same eoi. Can anyone please advise?


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

Sun0930 said:


> Hi got an invite for nsw nomination. I updated my eoi yesterday & unselected 190 subclass so how do I got an invite on the same eoi. Can anyone please advise?


hi sun0930,

congrats on your invite. what is your occupation code that you have applied ?

Also what time did you update your eoi yesterday ? is it a single eoi or separate eoi for 189 and 190 ?


----------



## vsml (Jan 28, 2016)

Hi Everyone,
Me too just received NSW invitation. I will be withdrawing my 189 now. Many thanks to everyone. I wish everyone should receive invitations soon.

*261313 (Software Engineer)
Points: 65 (Exp-10, PTE-10, Edu-15, Age:25, NSW-5)
EOI: 189 (60) -22 Sep 2016
EOI 190 NSW (65) - 2nd Oct 2016.
NSW Invitation to apply for Nomination: 27/10/2016*


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

vsml said:


> Hi Everyone,
> Me too just received NSW invitation. I will be withdrawing my 189 now. Many thanks to everyone. I wish everyone should receive invitations soon.
> 
> *261313 (Software Engineer)
> ...


wow ! congrats buddy


----------



## Sun0930 (Sep 3, 2016)

ksrikanthh said:


> hi sun0930,
> 
> congrats on your invite. what is your occupation code that you have applied ?
> 
> Also what time did you update your eoi yesterday ? is it a single eoi or separate eoi for 189 and 190 ?


Thank u bro. I updated yesterday afternoon around 2pm. 189 & 190 was on the same EOI previously but I unselected 190 yesterday & submitted a separated eoi for 190. However, I received an invite on the previous eoi where I unselected 190. 
External Auditor with 75 points including ss


----------



## hari_it_ram (Jun 30, 2013)

Congrats for all those who got the invite.

Since we had "small invite round" today, its highly unlikely to have a "bulk invite" tom. If at all they planned for bulk, it should have been in one shot to everyone. 

My wait for Nov 12th already began.


----------



## Nikhath (Dec 6, 2015)

ksrikanthh said:


> what is your points split up ? how much did you claim for english and experience ?




Age :30 points
Education:15 points
Ielts: 10 points 
Experience: 5 points


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aditya_barca (May 15, 2016)

Thanks a lot, Sudeep and Srikanth.


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

Nikhath said:


> Age :30 points
> Education:15 points
> Ielts: 10 points
> Experience: 5 points
> ...


ok, we have been observing that people with 10 pts for english and 5 pts for experience are waiting for sometime to receiving invites under 261311 and 261313 categories. 

we recently noticed that people having 10 pts for english and 5 pts for exp under 261312 category are receiving invites from NSW. we are hopefully expecting the same to happen for 261311 and 261313 once NSW starts issuing bulk invites. Let's see. I believe, we will get a clear picture in couple of months.

@hari_it_ram : looks like we have people in 261311 with 10 for eng and 5 for exp waiting since april ( or may be before april ) and Nikhath is one among them.


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

aditya_barca said:


> Thanks a lot, Sudeep and Srikanth.


hi aditya, 

i see that you have 65 points for 189. i believe you would receive an invite for 189 soon as well


----------



## vsml (Jan 28, 2016)

ksrikanthh said:


> wow ! congrats buddy


Thanks Srikanth.


----------



## hari_it_ram (Jun 30, 2013)

ksrikanthh said:


> ok, we have been observing that people with 10 pts for english and 5 pts for experience are waiting for sometime to receiving invites under 261311 and 261313 categories.
> 
> we recently noticed that people having 10 pts for english and 5 pts for exp under 261312 category are receiving invites from NSW. we are hopefully expecting the same to happen for 261311 and 261313 once NSW starts issuing bulk invites. Let's see. I believe, we will get a clear picture in couple of months.
> 
> @hari_it_ram : looks like we have people in 261311 with 10 for eng and 5 for exp waiting since april ( or may be before april ) and Nikhath is one among them.




Yeah, April is the last bulk invite from NSW and I am not sure how Nikhath missed it. 

Now we can expect post like "my agent told NSW will send bulk invites from Nov" . Just wanted to meet those agents 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. Please bare my spelling and grammar as I am posting from mobile.


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

Sun0930 said:


> Thank u bro. I updated yesterday afternoon around 2pm. 189 & 190 was on the same EOI previously but I unselected 190 yesterday & submitted a separated eoi for 190. However, I received an invite on the previous eoi where I unselected 190.
> External Auditor with 75 points including ss


ah i see ! this is an interesting situation. i am wondering if NSW already evaluated your old eoi before you unselected it and due to that they went ahead and sent an invite for you !


----------



## PankajPandav (Aug 22, 2016)

Hi All,

According to NSW priority list - NSW Skilled Occupation Lists - Live & Work in New South Wales
Systems Administrator is not on this list. Can some one please suggest me the way forward?


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

hari_it_ram said:


> Yeah, April is the last bulk invite from NSW and I am not sure how Nikhath missed it.
> 
> Now we can expect post like "my agent told NSW will send bulk invites from Nov" . Just wanted to meet those agents
> 
> ...


i will also accompany you to meet them !


----------



## aditya_barca (May 15, 2016)

ksrikanthh said:


> hi aditya,
> 
> i see that you have 65 points for 189. i believe you would receive an invite for 189 soon as well


Hi Srikanth, Yes, I suppose on 9th November round. :fingerscrossed:
PTE was a game changer for me, I was so frustrated when ACS cut 4 years out of my 6 years work ex.


----------



## Kasun.Tharaka (Sep 29, 2016)

Congratz all for who got invited..
Kindly update the immitracker same..


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

aditya_barca said:


> Hi Srikanth, Yes, I suppose on 9th November round. :fingerscrossed:
> PTE was a game changer for me, I was so frustrated when ACS cut 4 years out of my 6 years work ex.


hmm, i think ACS generally deducts 4 years when the education and experience are in a different stream. 

example : education in electrical engineering and work experience in IT.


----------



## Nikhath (Dec 6, 2015)

hari_it_ram said:


> Yeah, April is the last bulk invite from NSW and I am not sure how Nikhath missed it.
> 
> Now we can expect post like "my agent told NSW will send bulk invites from Nov" . Just wanted to meet those agents
> 
> ...




I submitted on 18th april and I think last invite was on. 14/15th April


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kishore77 (Feb 1, 2015)

*Received NSW Invitation*

Hello All,

Category : 271111 ( ICT System Analyst )
PTE-A : L-75, R-69, S-80, W-75 ( 10 points )
ACS positive : 20/Aug/2016 (8 - 10 Years) ( 15 points )
Education : 15 points 
Age : 25 points 
EOI Submitted : 20/Oct/2016 ( 190 (NSW 65+5 ) = 75 )
Invited for Nomination : 27/Oct/2016 

I have 14 days to apply for nomination


----------



## rungbaaz (Oct 19, 2016)

PankajPandav said:


> Hi All,
> 
> According to NSW priority list - Systems Administrator is not on this list. Can some one please suggest me the way forward?


why dont you go for 263111 "Computer network and systems engineer"?


----------



## ridhidureja (Dec 14, 2015)

*NSW State nominaion*



sreejithkm said:


> Hope NSW will not leave out or ignore 2611 applicants when choosing for invites.
> 
> 189 / 2611 applicants still has huge backlog to clear so any help from NSW will be a big relief for many!
> 
> Any idea on the past trends for NSW / 2611 invites?



Hi All,

I think NSW sends invites based on higher points. Where it is mentioned higher experience will get points 
If two people have 65 Points 
A has 10 years experience
B has 5 years experience

It is not mentioned any where on site that higher experience will get invited.

I have seen people from last year. People with 3 years experience were also invited in Jan or March

When this trend will change for people will 3 years experience.

Regards
Ridhi
261313 EOI 189 60 Points
EOi 190 65 Points
EOI Lodged date 13 May 2016.
Waiting since 6 months.


----------



## sreejithkm (Oct 4, 2016)

kishore77 said:


> Hello All,
> 
> Category : 271111 ( ICT System Analyst )
> PTE-A : L-75, R-69, S-80, W-75 ( 10 points )
> ...



Congrats, Kishore. 

I am in the same boat as yourself, but no invite mail yet!

When is your exact due date for nomination submission?

-----------------------------------------------------------------
Category : 271111 (System Analyst)
Experience : 15 points (8.9 years as assessed by ACS)
PTE-A : 10 points (L:76, R:78, S:88, W:84)
Education : 15 points 
Age : 25 points 
NSW EOI Submitted : 06-Oct-16 (65+5)
Invited for Nomination : ???
-----------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## sudeep73 (Oct 15, 2016)

Kasun.Tharaka said:


> Congratz all for who got invited..
> Kindly update the immitracker same..


Congrats to everybody who got invites recently!!!


----------



## PankajPandav (Aug 22, 2016)

rungbaaz said:


> why dont you go for 263111 "Computer network and systems engineer"?


I can go for System Analyst i believe because I am a Middleware Engineer and official titles for people in my team are System Analyst or Senior System Analyst.
But that would mean doing the ACS Skill Assessment again and $500.


----------



## suppala.sudhir (Mar 29, 2016)

PankajPandav said:


> I can go for System Analyst i believe because I am a Middleware Engineer and official titles for people in my team are System Analyst or Senior System Analyst.
> But that would mean doing the ACS Skill Assessment again and $500.


Hi,
Just a quick question. Can we change to other occupation code and re-do acs after acs has done with another one?

261313,60points, sc189,Eoi date 23March2016.
sc190,60+5,eoi 5th June 2016


----------



## PankajPandav (Aug 22, 2016)

suppala.sudhir said:


> Hi,
> Just a quick question. Can we change to other occupation code and re-do acs after acs has done with another one?
> 
> 261313,60points, sc189,Eoi date 23March2016.
> sc190,60+5,eoi 5th June 2016


I am also not aware of this.
Experts, your comments please.


----------



## daussie (Jun 16, 2016)

Seems very few invites only sent today. ....


----------



## prafireman06 (Oct 25, 2016)

Congrats to all who got the invite from State today..!

ANZSCO - 261313 (Software Engineer)
PTE-A - 10 
Total Points - 60(189) - 65(190 - NSW)( Edu - 15, Exp -5 , Age -30, SS -5 , Eng -10)
189 EOI Submitted : 15 Sep 2016
NSW EOI Submitted : 15 Sep 2016
NSW Invitation : Awaiting..

Could you guys have any rough idea when will i be getting the invitation from state? Also when will be next round?

Thanks in Advance.


----------



## kishore77 (Feb 1, 2015)

sreejithkm said:


> Congrats, Kishore.
> 
> I am in the same boat as yourself, but no invite mail yet!
> 
> ...


Hi Sreejith,

I need to apply for nomination before 2016-11-10 11:59pm.
It is strange, I have submitted by EOI on 20th October and I got my invitation within 7 days.


----------



## emboon (Feb 2, 2016)

Hi guys,

Can we use the same employment certificate submitted to NSW for approval in our visa lodging with DIBP (SC190)?


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

daussie said:


> Seems very few invites only sent today. ....


yeahh !!!


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

prafireman06 said:


> Congrats to all who got the invite from State today..!
> 
> ANZSCO - 261313 (Software Engineer)
> PTE-A - 10
> ...


people with 10 pts for english and 5 pts for experience under 261313 are waiting since may 2016 approx. looks like we have more backlog to be cleared by NSW. once they start issuing invites to them who are waiting since may we may get an idea when to expect an invite. At this moment, i would say we have to wait for bulk invites from NSW to kick off.


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

kishore77 said:


> Hello All,
> 
> Category : 271111 ( ICT System Analyst )
> PTE-A : L-75, R-69, S-80, W-75 ( 10 points )
> ...


congrats kishore !!!


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

ridhidureja said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I think NSW sends invites based on higher points. Where it is mentioned higher experience will get points
> If two people have 65 Points
> ...


looks like you have 10 pts for english , 5 pts for experience under 261313 waiting since may. we are hoping NSW to send bulk invites and once they start issuing them i think you and others who are waiting since may would be cleared. this would also bring hopes for others who have 10 pts for eng and 5 pts for experience to expect invites from NSW. let's see the trend for next 2 months.


----------



## suppala.sudhir (Mar 29, 2016)

Has anyone here applied for South Australia visa 489?

261313,60points, sc189,Eoi date 23March2016.
sc190,60+5,eoi 5th June 2016


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

Congratulations to all invited from NSW. Please update the immitracker with your timelines.
Thanks!

URL: https://myimmitracker.com/en/au/trackers/expression-of-interest-sc190


----------



## Toshee (Aug 24, 2015)

Anyone in 261313-->

With 30/25 age + 10 Eng + 10 Exp +15 Edu +5 SS is still waiting for invite ?

Please update. It will help to get some idea of backlog for higher experienced in 261313.


----------



## mrit (Sep 23, 2016)

rungbaaz said:


> why dont you go for 263111 "Computer network and systems engineer"?


Hi Rungbaaz, I think we are at same resident country. Whats your points breakdown and when did you apply ?


----------



## daussie (Jun 16, 2016)

Do we need to create a separate EOI for NSW? Using the same 189 with 190 NSW selected would do?


----------



## pelanchelian (May 13, 2016)

PankajPandav said:


> Hi All,
> 
> According to NSW priority list - NSW Skilled Occupation Lists - Live & Work in New South Wales
> Systems Administrator is not on this list. Can some one please suggest me the way forward?


This is only for Stream 1, i believe. It lists only SOL.

For CSOL, NSW selects in Stream 2.

Experts, pls help.


----------



## PankajPandav (Aug 22, 2016)

pelanchelian said:


> This is only for Stream 1, i believe. It lists only SOL.
> 
> For CSOL, NSW selects in Stream 2.
> 
> Experts, pls help.


I see from your signature that you are waiting from April 2016 even when you have 75 points. 
Now that worries me.


----------



## PankajPandav (Aug 22, 2016)

And one more thing.. When do stream 2 gets picked up?


----------



## daussie (Jun 16, 2016)

In immitracker, one 261313 (60 + 5) / 10 English / 10-July EOI claim that he was invited today. Any thoughts please????


----------



## pelanchelian (May 13, 2016)

PankajPandav said:


> And one more thing.. When do stream 2 gets picked up?


No idea dude. Only experts here can give some insight.


----------



## hari_it_ram (Jun 30, 2013)

Same will do.



daussie said:


> Do we need to create a separate EOI for NSW? Using the same 189 with 190 NSW selected would do?


----------



## hari_it_ram (Jun 30, 2013)

I am confused, posting here to get it clarified.

Actually I am eligible for *65* points under 189. However, since I could not get ROR in letterhead, I dint select "yes" to closely nominated in EOI, hence its brought down my points to 60.I have all the docs for the company to prove my worth- its approved by ACS, offer letter, reliving letter, SD from co-worker, bank statements for full tenure, payslips, form 16, form 26as, IT return. I thought of selecting "yes" to the company in EOI only after getting the ROR on their letterhead, since thats what I did for other companies. 

When I spoke with the HR, she clearly said "*They cant provide the reference letter AND they will reply back to verification email from DIBP, stating they cant confirm or validate candidates who resigned before 2015*". This is really crap, however, I was happy that she told this now, rather than as surprise after visa lodge, if I had claimed points.

What will be the best to do ?

Shall I claim this company exp now and provide email copy about their crap policy to DIBP along with the other aforementioned docs and ask DIBP/AHC to contact the co-worker who signed the SD, if they wanted to verify?

or

Just ignore this company completely and wait for NSW as usual?

Thoughts please. 

Sorry, I know this is the wrong thread, however, dont want to create a new thread just for this small clarification.


----------



## mrit (Sep 23, 2016)

hari_it_ram said:


> Same will do.


I need advise from you my friend. My EOI for 190 NSW (60+5) has been created and submitted by my agent and they don't like to share the information, no doubt they are professional.

Can I create separate EOI with another email address for VIC 190? Will it affect my current EOI for NSW ?


----------



## daussie (Jun 16, 2016)

hari_it_ram said:


> I am confused, posting here to get it clarified.
> 
> Actually I am eligible for *65* points under 189. However, since I could not get ROR in letterhead, I dint select "yes" to closely nominated in EOI, hence its brought down my points to 60.I have all the docs for the company to prove my worth- its approved by ACS, offer letter, reliving letter, SD from co-worker, bank statements for full tenure, payslips, form 16, form 26as, IT return. I thought of selecting "yes" to the company in EOI only after getting the ROR on their letterhead, since thats what I did for other companies.
> 
> ...


My suggestion is to stay till NSW invites; hopefully will be in next couple of months. Better than taking a risk of visa refusal....


----------



## hari_it_ram (Jun 30, 2013)

EOI is almost a kind of beginning for the process, if they are not confident about sharing this with the client, I am not sure how transparent they will be in near future. Some will not share the EOI login details with the fear of change in emails and passwords, however, some will threaten by saying "if you don`t pay XXX within YY days, we will suspended the EOI" Its better to fully trust them blindly or completely come out of it, you can never stay in between and both doing something behind the scenes

You can every well file new EOI for VIC and of-course for NSW as well. Your current one will be unchanged. All the best.



mrit said:


> I need advise from you my friend. My EOI for 190 NSW (60+5) has been created and submitted by my agent and they don't like to share the information, no doubt they are professional.
> 
> Can I create separate EOI with another email address for VIC 190? Will it affect my current EOI for NSW ?


----------



## hari_it_ram (Jun 30, 2013)

Yeah I have no issues to wait, however, there seems to be no other way to prove our exp when the companies are not at all co-operating even after having genuine exp. These days DIBP contacts company directly even though visa applicant provides the SD from co-worker, thats the sole reason why I don`t want to go with SD route for visa submission.



daussie said:


> My suggestion is to stay till NSW invites; hopefully will be in next couple of months. Better than taking a risk of visa refusal....


----------



## aditya_barca (May 15, 2016)

hari_it_ram said:


> Yeah I have no issues to wait, however, there seems to be no other way to prove our exp when the companies are not at all co-operating even after having genuine exp. These days DIBP contacts company directly even though visa applicant provides the SD from co-worker, thats the sole reason why I don`t want to go with SD route for visa submission.


Hi Hari,

Why did u not choose statutory declaration option. If company does not give letterhead reference and many out there don't even the likes of tcs. My friends in such case opted for statutory declaration.

Sent from my XT1068 using Tapatalk


----------



## aditya_barca (May 15, 2016)

Sorry i missed the SD abbreviation there. But i guess it should be fine. ACS is authorizing body and if they have accepted your work ex then i dont see a reason why dibp can not.

Sent from my XT1068 using Tapatalk


----------



## hari_it_ram (Jun 30, 2013)

Still the DIBP will go head and verify with companies` HR directly even after providing the SD. I have seen this in many cases. If the company says "they cant verify" I can be rest assured to get NJL. I don`t want to go to that well. One may ask what if they still verify even when we don`t claim points- since we dint claim points for the exp, we can be "safe" by saying "they are not supportive and thats the reason I dint claim and provide all other docs to prove it". If we claim points then, verification will be totally different and in such scenario, company has to endorse some sort of info about us. *I will be more than happy if someone proves this is a wrong understanding from my end*.



aditya_barca said:


> Hi Hari,
> 
> Why did u not choose statutory declaration option. If company does not give letterhead reference and many out there don't even the likes of tcs. My friends in such case opted for statutory declaration.
> 
> Sent from my XT1068 using Tapatalk


----------



## ttmaa (Oct 20, 2016)

daussie said:


> Do we need to create a separate EOI for NSW? Using the same 189 with 190 NSW selected would do?


you can apply for 189 and 190 visa with one EOI, just select 190 and 189 visa.


----------



## ajithingmire (Mar 29, 2016)

hari_it_ram said:


> Still the DIBP will go head and verify with companies` HR directly even after providing the SD. I have seen this in many cases. If the company says "they cant verify" I can be rest assured to get NJL. I don`t want to go to that well. One may ask what if they still verify even when we don`t claim points- since we dint claim points for the exp, we can be "safe" by saying "they are not supportive and thats the reason I dint claim and provide all other docs to prove it". If we claim points then, verification will be totally different and in such scenario, company has to endorse some sort of info about us. *I will be more than happy if someone proves this is a wrong understanding from my end*.


I think you are wrong here  The reason is, neither you nor DIBP will depend on the mercy of your employers. neither you nor DIBP defines company policies & no once can force them to behave in good manner with X or current employees. Since this is skilled based immigration, all they are interested to know is if your experience is genuine. That is the reason people submit SD, salary slips, bank statements etc. If you have sufficient proofs to show that you worked there for certain duration, I dont see a problem. The good thing your employer said that its a policy not to disclose the details, good that they didnt say they will raise their hands & say you didnt worked there at all. I am sure DIBP is aware of all such scenarios. This is my opinion, I think seniors can give more realistic answers with facts.


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

daussie said:


> In immitracker, one 261313 (60 + 5) / 10 English / 10-July EOI claim that he was invited today. Any thoughts please????


do you know the user detail ? we can try to contact the user and check if that's true ?


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

hari_it_ram said:


> Still the DIBP will go head and verify with companies` HR directly even after providing the SD. I have seen this in many cases. If the company says "they cant verify" I can be rest assured to get NJL. I don`t want to go to that well. One may ask what if they still verify even when we don`t claim points- since we dint claim points for the exp, we can be "safe" by saying "they are not supportive and thats the reason I dint claim and provide all other docs to prove it". If we claim points then, verification will be totally different and in such scenario, company has to endorse some sort of info about us. *I will be more than happy if someone proves this is a wrong understanding from my end*.


if you provide a SD and still if DIBP tries to verify with the company HR, they should at least respond to DIBP stating that the employee worked there in the past and were following the necessary roles as stated and confirm to DIBP. do you think that the HR would at least not support this step ?


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

i see folks under 261312 ( Developer Programmer ) having 10 pts for english and 5 pts for experience were invited in today's NSW invite session !!!

i wish this happens sometime soon for 261311 (Analyst Programmer ) and 261313 (Software Engineer) categories as well ! (thinking)


----------



## daussie (Jun 16, 2016)

ksrikanthh said:


> i see folks under 261312 ( Developer Programmer ) having 10 pts for english and 5 pts for experience were invited in today's NSW invite session !!!
> 
> i wish this happens sometime soon for 261311 (Analyst Programmer ) and 261313 (Software Engineer) categories as well ! (thinking)


Will they send invites tomorrow as well. Only very few updates thistime compared to last round.


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

does anyone have an idea if the experience column in the immitracker denotes 

1. the overall experience of the user ? ( OR )

2. just skilled experience of the user ? ( OR )

3. few may added overall experience and others may add just skilled experience alone ?

thoughts please


----------



## hari_it_ram (Jun 30, 2013)

"Cant validated/provide info" is equal to "they dint work here", still my understanding. I still trying my best to get it in letterhead.



ajithingmire said:


> I think you are wrong here  The reason is, neither you nor DIBP will depend on the mercy of your employers. neither you nor DIBP defines company policies & no once can force them to behave in good manner with X or current employees. Since this is skilled based immigration, all they are interested to know is if your experience is genuine. That is the reason people submit SD, salary slips, bank statements etc. If you have sufficient proofs to show that you worked there for certain duration, I dont see a problem. The good thing your employer said that its a policy not to disclose the details, good that they didnt say they will raise their hands & say you didnt worked there at all. I am sure DIBP is aware of all such scenarios. This is my opinion, I think seniors can give more realistic answers with facts.


----------



## hari_it_ram (Jun 30, 2013)

They are not even ready to do this. They simply say "Will not provide any info about employees` who resigned before Sep 2015, because thats when the HR joined the org. Unbelievable statement from her. Glad I just worked 9 months there.



ksrikanthh said:


> if you provide a SD and still if DIBP tries to verify with the company HR, they should at least respond to DIBP stating that the employee worked there in the past and were following the necessary roles as stated and confirm to DIBP. do you think that the HR would at least not support this step ?


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

daussie said:


> Will they send invites tomorrow as well. Only very few updates thistime compared to last round.


yes correct - today we noticed updates from only few. 

also i see few cases are updated in immitracker as they are being invited today however i don't see them updating in this forum though. 

may be they just use immitracker.

hopefully NSW releases more invites tomo as well. let's see.


----------



## hari_it_ram (Jun 30, 2013)

Highly unlikely scenario. If they planned to send tom, then there is no pointing in sending today even for 1. I will be really happy if they prove me wrong by sending the 1st bulk, atleast clear the Apr til May or June backlogs. Finger crossed.



daussie said:


> Will they send invites tomorrow as well. Only very few updates thistime compared to last round.


----------



## ajithingmire (Mar 29, 2016)

hari_it_ram said:


> "Cant validated/provide info" is equal to "they dint work here", still my understanding. I still trying my best to get it in letterhead.


No no, "Cant validated/provide info" is Not equal to "they dint work here".
Try to talk to your manager or colleague, they might help.


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

hari_it_ram said:


> They are not even ready to do this. They simply say "Will not provide any info about employees` who resigned before Sep 2015, because thats when the HR joined the org. Unbelievable statement from her. Glad I just worked 9 months there.


poor HR


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

hari_it_ram said:


> Highly unlikely scenario. If they planned to send tom, then there is no pointing in sending today even for 1. I will be really happy if they prove me wrong by sending the 1st bulk, atleast clear the Apr til May or June backlogs. Finger crossed.


does anyone have an idea how this bulk invites were issued in the previous programme year ?

all the invites were sent in two/more days or in a single day ?


----------



## mesqfel (Oct 25, 2016)

Hello everyone!

I also received an invite for NSW

Bellow follows my info:

261112 (System Analyst)
Points: 65 (Exp-0, PTE-20, Edu-15, Age:30)
EOI: 189 (65): 22 Oct 2016
EOI 190 NSW (65 + 5 = 70): 22 Oct 2016.
NSW Invitation to apply for Nomination: 27/10/2016

:rockon::rockon:


----------



## hari_it_ram (Jun 30, 2013)

All the best 



mesqfel said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> I also received an invite for NSW
> 
> ...


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

mesqfel said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> I also received an invite for NSW
> 
> ...


congrats buddy !


----------



## sreejithkm (Oct 4, 2016)

*190/NSW Invite received*

Hello Friends,

Glad to share that I've received the NSW invite today. My details/status below.

-----------------------------------------------------
Category : 261112 (Systems Analyst)
Experience : 15 points (8.9 years as assessed by ACS)
PTE-A : 10 points (L:76, R:78, S:88, W:84)
Education : 15 points 
Age : 25 points 
189 EOI SUbmitted : 27-Sep-15 (65)
190/NSW EOI Submitted : 06-Oct-16 (65+5)
NSW Invite Received : 27-Oct-16
-----------------------------------------------------

At the same time, I am in a confused situation. I did not expect the NSW invite to receive this month(Oct). My agent also told me that it takes time due to high volume. So my wife's ACS application was submitted just 2 days back in order to gain the partner skill points which makes my total points 70 (excl SS). Her ACS should be positive as she has B-Tech in Computer Science and has 6 years of experience as a Business Analyst. PTE is also done with the required score. Her ACS result is expected to be out by 09-Nov. The issue is that my NSW nomination due date is 10-Nov. So the dates are quite tight to decide.

So in case, if i receive her ACS result by 09-Nov, should I not proceed with 190/NSW nomination and wait for the 189 invite (with EOI updated with 70 points)? Or is it better not to wait for the ACS result and proceed with the 190/NSW nomination straight away? Either way, I will loose bit money which I am not much concerned off.

Experts please advise? I want to choose only one so that others can benefit.

Thanks!


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

sreejithkm said:


> Hello Friends,
> 
> Glad to share that I've received the NSW invite today. My details/status below.
> 
> ...


congrats sreejith on your invite ! 

i think you can go ahead with 190 as that is something confirmed rather waiting for 189 which is not confirmed yet ( though you will receive one soon for 70 points ).


----------



## hari_it_ram (Jun 30, 2013)

Depends on your confidence in fetching the job offer from Sydney. 
For a UI developer like me, I will blindly accept NSW, since for Developer/Programmers, NSW 190 = 189. 

If your sure abt getting the job offer easily from NSW then no harm in going with NSW, if not its better to wait for 189 as you might (95%) get invite in Nov 12th round with 70 points.

Look seek.com, linkedin job are get you some idea to make decision on this.



sreejithkm said:


> Hello Friends,
> 
> Glad to share that I've received the NSW invite today. My details/status below.
> 
> ...


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

hari_it_ram said:


> Depends on your confidence in fetching the job offer from Sydney.
> 
> For a UI developer like me, I will blindly accept NSW, since for Developer/Programmers, NSW 190 = 189.
> 
> ...




Most probably, next invitation round is on 9th November.


----------



## PankajPandav (Aug 22, 2016)

pelanchelian said:


> No idea dude. Only experts here can give some insight.


Experts,
Can you please advise on this?


----------



## PankajPandav (Aug 22, 2016)

hari_it_ram said:


> Depends on your confidence in fetching the job offer from Sydney.
> For a UI developer like me, I will blindly accept NSW, since for Developer/Programmers, NSW 190 = 189.
> 
> If your sure abt getting the job offer easily from NSW then no harm in going with NSW, if not its better to wait for 189 as you might (95%) get invite in Nov 12th round with 70 points.
> ...


Hi Hari_it_ram,
When going for SD, do we need only our supervisors notary or any person from company will do?


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Congrats to all invited! Please add/update your details 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

PankajPandav said:


> Hi Hari_it_ram,
> 
> When going for SD, do we need only our supervisors notary or any person from company will do?




You would usually need superior level employee to provide the SD. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bharat.rameshwar (Dec 14, 2015)

PankajPandav said:


> Hi Hari_it_ram,
> 
> When going for SD, do we need only our supervisors notary or any person from company will do?




It's preferable if it's your direct supervisor. But it's also ok if it's a peer on your same level, but never a junior.


----------



## ridhidureja (Dec 14, 2015)

*NSW State nominaion*



engr.asadbutt said:


> Lets we all pray that 55 pointers ll be cleared first
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk



Any invites today from NSW.

Regards
Ridhi


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

ridhidureja said:


> Any invites today from NSW.
> 
> Regards
> Ridhi


The round was concluded yesterday so I don't think they will send out any today. Until they want to gift everyone for Diwali


----------



## ridhidureja (Dec 14, 2015)

*NSW State nominaion*



aussiedream87 said:


> The round was concluded yesterday so I don't think they will send out any today. Until they want to gift everyone for Diwali


Very strange. very few invites. Still they are not sending invites to people with 5 points on experience.

Regards
Ridhi


----------



## sreejithkm (Oct 4, 2016)

hari_it_ram said:


> Depends on your confidence in fetching the job offer from Sydney.
> For a UI developer like me, I will blindly accept NSW, since for Developer/Programmers, NSW 190 = 189.
> 
> If your sure abt getting the job offer easily from NSW then no harm in going with NSW, if not its better to wait for 189 as you might (95%) get invite in Nov 12th round with 70 points.
> ...



Thank you, Hari. I am into ERP/SCM/CRM IT applications side. My wife is into IT Banking side. So I guess NSW is ideal for me too. But 189 gives you more options so was keen on it. Do you know, in terms of visa processing time, 190 has any preference over 189 due to the state nomination?


----------



## hari_it_ram (Jun 30, 2013)

No idea boss, I never researched on that  I am dying to get just a bowl of rice, never thought about pizza. 



sreejithkm said:


> Thank you, Hari. I am into ERP/SCM/CRM IT applications side. My wife is into IT Banking side. So I guess NSW is ideal for me too. But 189 gives you more options so was keen on it. Do you know, in terms of visa processing time, 190 has any preference over 189 due to the state nomination?


----------



## FFacs (Jul 6, 2016)

sreejithkm said:


> Thank you, Hari. I am into ERP/SCM/CRM IT applications side. My wife is into IT Banking side. So I guess NSW is ideal for me too. But 189 gives you more options so was keen on it. Do you know, in terms of visa processing time, 190 has any preference over 189 due to the state nomination?


190 is slated to have priority over 189 for assignment. At the moment that seems not to have any material effect on time for processing even if it is happening. As they're not managing to fill their 189 invites currently and NSW is only inviting by the handful it could be that assignment isn't a bottleneck right now. It may be that once NSW get inviting properly that 190s notice an advantage.


----------



## sreejithkm (Oct 4, 2016)

hari_it_ram said:


> No idea boss, I never researched on that  I am dying to get just a bowl of rice, never thought about pizza.


Haha..i liked it. Don't worry bro, you will soon get Pizza with extra top ups.


----------



## destinedtobe (Jan 11, 2016)

Got NSW invitation on 27th Oct with 70 pts for 261313 occupation. Please advise whether it is wise to apply now or wait for the next round of invitation (November x) for 189 with 65 pts.


----------



## aditya_barca (May 15, 2016)

destinedtobe said:


> Got NSW invitation on 27th Oct with 70 pts for 261313 occupation. Please advise whether it is wise to apply now or wait for the next round of invitation (November x) for 189 with 65 pts.


I am in the same boat as u. I have decided to wait. 

Sent from my XT1068 using Tapatalk


----------



## thepirate (Aug 8, 2016)

destinedtobe said:


> Got NSW invitation on 27th Oct with 70 pts for 261313 occupation. Please advise whether it is wise to apply now or wait for the next round of invitation (November x) for 189 with 65 pts.


If I had option of getting a constraint free visa like 189 compared to 190 and save 300 $ by waiting 1-2 weeks, I would wait.


----------



## destinedtobe (Jan 11, 2016)

thepirate said:


> If I had option of getting a constraint free visa like 189 compared to 190 and save 300 $ by waiting 1-2 weeks, I would wait.


Thank you for your input. Do you have any idea when the next selection date is?


----------



## thepirate (Aug 8, 2016)

I do not understand the logic of sending state invites to people, who have easy chances of getting 189 visas.

I mean, it makes perfect sense to send invite from their side, but when they would notice from their previous experience and trends that many people prefer to go for 189 and only a minority tends to go for their invite, as by the time they will process and send the invite, people would have received their 189 invite. If I had 190 and 189 option, 189 would be an obvious choice for me.

Like in our current case, if you send invites to 65 pointers for 2613 folks, more of less those guys will be receving their 189 invites in couple of more weeks.By the time they will process their requests and send the actual invite in system, they will either would have got their 189 invite or will be on the verge of that.

I still appreciate and understand the state's perspective that if someone more eligible or having poins wants their invite, they should give preference to them but in the meanwhile can't they consider the practical scenario and consider a certain percentage won't utilise their invite. They can use that percentage ( they can easily derive an average percantage of regular non used invites) to send the invites to those who have less chances of getting an invite soon like e.g. 60 pointers. They are the one who actaully needs their invite and have very miniscule chances of getting a 189.

May be I am thinking from very narrow perspective or I just could not imaginne how many factors are being considered by state guys or they might infact be doing it on some scale, but I just wanted to say this for a long time, so posted it here.


----------



## sreejithkm (Oct 4, 2016)

*2 years commitment period*

Any one know how strict is NSW in enforcing the 2 years commitment period once 190 visa is granted?

One of the MNC agency personnel told me that if you are not able to find a suitable job in the nominated state, you can inform the authorities in written and then move to other state. They will not object the move it seems.

Fact sheet says:-

If*your*visa*is*granted:
Move*to*NSW*and*commence*your*two*year*commitment*to*live*and*work*in*the*state.
Submit*the*'NSW*Skilled*Nominee*Information*Update'*form*to*update*your*contact*detail
Participate*in*NSW*Department*of*Industry*surveys*of*Skilled*Nominated*Migrants. 

Any one has any more info about this?

Thanks!


----------



## thepirate (Aug 8, 2016)

destinedtobe said:


> Thank you for your input. Do you have any idea when the next selection date is?


No exact details but somewhere I saw on forum as 7th Nov, nothing official but we have quite a bunch of experts.


----------



## harryv123 (Jul 4, 2016)

Hi friends as I am seeing Developer Programmer (261312) with 60 points (10 points English, 5 points experience) are getting NSW invites within few days.

And I have ACS assessment of software engineer (261313) with 60 points (10 points English, 5 points experience).

I want inputs from you guys, Is it good step to re assess my profile as Developer Programmer (261312) from ACS ? 
Or should I stick to my current assessment with Software engineer (261313) and wait for NSW invite in 2 3 months.


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

destinedtobe said:


> Thank you for your input. Do you have any idea when the next selection date is?


Most probably (90%), the next invitation rounds will be on 9th and 23rd of November.


----------



## thepirate (Aug 8, 2016)

+1 

Same query here as well but read in old threads that there should be no contradiction in your old and new docs that you submit and I am guessing your old docs would be specifically aligned for 261313.

Can any expert throw light on this ?



harryv123 said:


> Hi friends as I am seeing Developer Programmer (261312) with 60 points (10 points English, 5 points experience) are getting NSW invites within few days.
> 
> And I have ACS assessment of software engineer (261313) with 60 points (10 points English, 5 points experience).
> 
> ...


----------



## daussie (Jun 16, 2016)

harryv123 said:


> Hi friends as I am seeing Developer Programmer (261312) with 60 points (10 points English, 5 points experience) are getting NSW invites within few days.
> 
> And I have ACS assessment of software engineer (261313) with 60 points (10 points English, 5 points experience).
> 
> ...



Hi harryv123, Please share your EOI Effective Date?


----------



## emboon (Feb 2, 2016)

emboon said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Can we use the same employment certificate submitted to NSW for approval in our visa lodging with DIBP (SC190)?


anyone?


----------



## harryv123 (Jul 4, 2016)

daussie said:


> Hi harryv123, Please share your EOI Effective Date?


189 (60 points) - 22 Sept 2016
190 (60+5 NSW) - 23 Sept 2016


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

thepirate said:


> I do not understand the logic of sending state invites to people, who have easy chances of getting 189 visas.
> 
> I mean, it makes perfect sense to send invite from their side, but when they would notice from their previous experience and trends that many people prefer to go for 189 and only a minority tends to go for their invite, as by the time they will process and send the invite, people would have received their 189 invite. If I had 190 and 189 option, 189 would be an obvious choice for me.
> 
> ...


Same feelings!! It would be nice if the system is redesigned to be smart enough in the future to identify trends and act accordingly


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

harryv123 said:


> 189 (60 points) - 22 Sept 2016
> 190 (60+5 NSW) - 23 Sept 2016


Looks like you have submitted in the month of September. We have folks waiting since may with 10 pts for English and 5 pts for experience under 261313. We are waiting for NSW to start sending invites for people claiming 10 for English and 5 for experience under 261313. 

NSW has started inviting folks in 261312 with 5 pts experience.


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

emboon said:


> anyone?


Are you referring the employment documents and references such as payslips, bank statements and so forth?


----------



## JP Mosa (Mar 14, 2013)

emboon said:


> emboon said:
> 
> 
> > Hi guys,
> ...



Yes.


----------



## emboon (Feb 2, 2016)

ksrikanthh said:


> Are you referring the employment documents and references such as payslips, bank statements and so forth?


Yes. Can I use the employment certificate submitted to NSW and also submit the payslips til recent?


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

emboon said:


> Yes. Can I use the employment certificate submitted to NSW and also submit the payslips til recent?


Yes I believe you can use them.


----------



## nitiniit07 (Jul 19, 2016)

daussie said:


> Will they send invites tomorrow as well. Only very few updates thistime compared to last round.


Hi Daussie,

Did you get the invite ?

My Details Are Below-
Category : 261314 ( Software Tester )
PTE : L-83, R-74, S-84, W-80 ( 10 points )
ACS positive : 29/June/2016 ( 6 - 2 = 4 years ) ( 5 points )
Education : 15 points 
Age : 30 points 
EOI Submitted : 19/July/2016 ( 190 (NSW 60+5 ) - 65 )
Invitation : Waiting


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

nitiniit07 said:


> Hi Daussie,
> 
> Did you get the invite ?
> 
> ...


Hi nitin ,

What is the trend for software testers ? Have you received an invite ?


----------



## nitiniit07 (Jul 19, 2016)

ksrikanthh said:


> Hi nitin ,
> 
> What is the trend for software testers ? Have you received an invite ?



Hi Sri,

Bro I am also looking for the same answer in all the Expat Forums, my consultant says me to wait for couple of more months but as Software Tester(261314) is not in SOL but in CSOL so am worried if waiting would be worth ?? read below content taken from NSW website.

From July 2015, the NSW 190 program has two streams:

##################################################
Stream 1: occupations on the NSW 190 Priority Skilled Occupation List (NSW 190 List)
Stream 2: very highly ranking candidates in CSOL occupations*
The highest ranking candidates in occupations on the NSW 190 Priority Skilled Occupation List (NSW 190 List) will be invited first.

Throughout the 2016-17 financial year NSW will also select and invite a limited number of the highest scoring skilled candidates in occupations from the broader DIBP CSOL. Selection under this stream will be determined on an ongoing basis and limited to occupations where there is labour market demand.

NSW cannot provide an indication of the likelihood of invitation under either of these streams.
##################################################


----------



## Xaha2425 (Nov 5, 2015)

People! What is .... wrong with you?
You settle your invites on 190, and then you get it - just commit WAITING FOR PRECIOUS 189.
Why the ... did you fill your EOIs for 190? 
I'm glad to hear that you get that spot with your big points, but really upset in your indecisive thoughts...You just waste NSW's time and make processing time for others longer.


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

nitiniit07 said:


> Hi Sri,
> 
> Bro I am also looking for the same answer in all the Expat Forums, my consultant says me to wait for couple of more months but as Software Tester(261314) is not in SOL but in CSOL so am worried if waiting would be worth ?? read below content taken from NSW website.
> 
> ...


Hmm. Are you working in parallel to increase your points? I see you have scored 79+ in 3 sections pte. I think you can take pte again and score 79 in all sections, increase your points to 70 and apply 189 since software tester is not in stream 1 NSW . 

At the Same time keep tracking NSW invites under for stream 2 software tester

Feel free to add your thoughts


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

i have posted this already and i just wanted to reiterate for the newcomers and people who have not seen this.

i have a kind suggestion to 65 and more pointers under 189 category 261313 or in fact this may apply for people under other categories who are aware that they would receive an invite through 189 :

1. if you guys are not aware of the trend - please note that applying 65 and more for 189 would guarantee you an invitation as soon as possible ( may be a month or two approximately looking at the current trend )

2. if you guys are aware of the trend - please don't choose 190 as well when you submit your eoi because there are many people with 60 pointers who are eagerly and hopefully waiting just for 190 so if the invites for being sent to 65+5 pointers(NSW) - it may cause delays for 60 pointers(NSW) as you(65 pointers) may receive an invite from NSW sooner than you receive 189. additionally you guys(65 pointers) wait for 189 and then ultimately end up applying for 189. 

anyhow i believe that after you receive both 189 and 190 - almost everyone prefers 189 hence the 190 invite would again go back to pool. 

overall this is solely to avoid the waiting time for 60+5 pointers under 190 261313 category. 

note : this is just a humble suggestion looking at the current trend. of course decision is yours

BEFORE CHOOSING 190 PLEASE THINK THAT THERE ARE PEOPLE WHO DON’T HAVE CHOICES AND JUST DEPEND ON 190 ALONE.

your support is highly appreciated. feel free to add your thoughts. thank you.


----------



## kingochan (Sep 14, 2016)

thepirate said:


> I do not understand the logic of sending state invites to people, who have easy chances of getting 189 visas.
> 
> I mean, it makes perfect sense to send invite from their side, but when they would notice from their previous experience and trends that many people prefer to go for 189 and only a minority tends to go for their invite, as by the time they will process and send the invite, people would have received their 189 invite. If I had 190 and 189 option, 189 would be an obvious choice for me.
> 
> ...



Try to think about it in terms of game theory. Every state government is competing with other states in search of excellent talented people.

*NSW government obviously tends to invite those who claimed enough points for 189 in order to ensure they will stay in NSW for at least 2 years*, otherwise they would possibly stay in other cities such as Melbourne or Perth since these cities may have some advantages like lower house price and living cost.

If candidates accept the invitation, that's cool. If not, take it back and send it to next one.

This strategy only works for particularly hot occupations, especially at the beginning of a fiscal year.

Once the 189 ceiling is reached the state government will probably adjust the strategy and set their sights on lower pointers.


----------



## hari_it_ram (Jun 30, 2013)

You should have gone with 261313. My friend who is manual tester went with 261313 and got the grant successfully.



nitiniit07 said:


> Hi Sri,
> 
> Bro I am also looking for the same answer in all the Expat Forums, my consultant says me to wait for couple of more months but as Software Tester(261314) is not in SOL but in CSOL so am worried if waiting would be worth ?? read below content taken from NSW website.
> 
> ...


----------



## kingochan (Sep 14, 2016)

ksrikanthh said:


> i have posted this already and i just wanted to reiterate for the newcomers and people who have not seen this.
> 
> i have a kind suggestion to 65 and more pointers under 189 category 261313 or in fact this may apply for people under other categories who are aware that they would receive an invite through 189 :
> 
> ...




No offense.

It would be the best way to claim 20 points from English ability (e.g. PTE) rather than begging other candidates to show their mercy. 

Why? The same thing -- GAME THEORY.

Everyone tends to choose the safest way -- applying for both 189 and 190 -- just in case either of them fails due to some unexpected, stupid reasons.


----------



## prank123 (Jun 7, 2016)

Hi I am graduate electrical engineer with more than 10year experience in electrical power transmission sector.aged 33year,recently got IELTS score card L/R/W/S -7.5/7/6/6
What are the chances to get state sponsorship ... Point score 55 can i apply for EOI with 55....?yr suggestion r highly appreciate...thxs in advance..

Sent from my Aqua_Q7_Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## FFacs (Jul 6, 2016)

ksrikanthh said:


> i have posted this already and i just wanted to reiterate for the newcomers and people who have not seen this.
> 
> i have a kind suggestion to 65 and more pointers under 189 category 261313 or in fact this may apply for people under other categories who are aware that they would receive an invite through 189 :
> 
> ...


Here's the thing: NSW isn't a queue, it's a pool that they skim. NSW selects the skills required; sets a boundary for points, English and Experience; then invites those that meet this. Sure, if they have too many of equal profile, the oldest get it, but I don't think we're there yet. Later in the year they might try to fulfill quotas by select the top 3000 or something, but right now they appear to be skimming. The number of candidates that do or don't make the cut is irrelevant at this point, IMO.


----------



## hari_it_ram (Jun 30, 2013)

kingochan said:


> No offense.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah, I was about to say the same thing as the msg somehow shows we are at the mercy of high pointers. Which is not at all needed as each one have their own skill and talent to run the show. However, the word "begging" is too harsh on a forum like this. Could have been avoided.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. Please bare my spelling and grammar as I am posting from mobile.


----------



## qiangwang2505 (Aug 18, 2016)

Xaha2425 said:


> People! What is .... wrong with you?
> You settle your invites on 190, and then you get it - just commit WAITING FOR PRECIOUS 189.
> Why the ... did you fill your EOIs for 190?
> I'm glad to hear that you get that spot with your big points, but really upset in your indecisive thoughts...You just waste NSW's time and make processing time for others longer.


I understand your feelings, man, I've been waiting for a long time too, and seen people wasting their state nominations. But its not these guy's fault when they make these kind of decisions. If they consider about this and decide to leave opportunities for others, we should thank them. If they go the other way and result in wasting state nomination, we can't blame them either. It's definitely just one's own choice. Maybe we should focus more on how to improve our scores.


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

kingochan said:


> No offense.
> 
> It would be the best way to claim 20 points from English ability (e.g. PTE) rather than begging other candidates to show their mercy.
> 
> ...


There are multiple ways to look into it. In your perspective it may look like a game theory which i dont deny. At the same time there are people who unknowingly choose190 while submitting 189. This is most importantly create awareness rather than looking it as a sympathy or mercy. 

If you have this awareness already you are very welcome to share your thoughts and if you dont have just be aware about out. FYI the focus is more to bring awareness and not as you said begging ( this is negatively portrayed )

PS : be aware that almost everyone including me are trying out ways to improve points score by re-taking english exams or other possible ways to increase points. 

Thumbule :everyone should get invited for their hard work. For that to happen there is nothing wrong in bringing awareness


----------



## hari_it_ram (Jun 30, 2013)

I understand your point, do you really think people with 70+ are actually selecting 190 without any awareness ? Thats the intentional way to make sure they are listened by state. The most frustrating part is not that, one gets 190 and waits for 189, its when one gets NSW and waits for VIC or vice versa. Just sharing.



ksrikanthh said:


> There are multiple ways to look into it. In your perspective it may look like a game theory which i dont deny. At the same time there are people who unknowingly choose190 while submitting 189. This is most importantly create awareness rather than looking it as a sympathy or mercy.
> 
> If you have this awareness already you are very welcome to share your thoughts and if you dont have just be aware about out. FYI the focus is more to bring awareness and not as you said begging ( this is negatively portrayed )
> 
> ...


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

kingochan said:


> No offense.
> 
> It would be the best way to claim 20 points from English ability (e.g. PTE) rather than begging other candidates to show their mercy.
> 
> ...


Everyone willl keep working to find ways to improve their chances of receiving invites. Your tone doesn't look good. 

The goal here is to bring positive vibes and hopes and on top of that create awareness and share useful information that will a make way to receive invites for as many as possible. Thank you.


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

FFacs said:


> Here's the thing: NSW isn't a queue, it's a pool that they skim. NSW selects the skills required; sets a boundary for points, English and Experience; then invites those that meet this. Sure, if they have too many of equal profile, the oldest get it, but I don't think we're there yet. Later in the year they might try to fulfill quotas by select the top 3000 or something, but right now they appear to be skimming. The number of candidates that do or don't make the cut is irrelevant at this point, IMO.


This is insightful. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

hari_it_ram said:


> I understand your point, do you really think people with 70+ are actually selecting 190 without any awareness ? Thats the intentional way to make sure they are listened by state. The most frustrating part is not that, one gets 190 and waits for 189, its when one gets NSW and waits for VIC or vice versa. Just sharing.


 by looking at these i would be hopeful that atleast if minor percentage of folks would think whether they should choose only 189 or whether they should wait for Vic even after receiving NSW or any other state other than NSW 
or there may be few who would may look forward to withdraw190 based on their points.


----------



## nitiniit07 (Jul 19, 2016)

hari_it_ram said:


> You should have gone with 261313. My friend who is manual tester went with 261313 and got the grant successfully.


Yes you are right but when I started my process I just listened to what my consultant adviced and I was unaware of forums like this where people share real-time and factual experiences. 

Below Is The Justification Given By My Consultant To Go For Software Tester(261314) Skill Assessment instead of Software Engineer(261313)- 

He checked all my Experience/Offer Letters in which my designation were as follows-
1st Company -> QA Engineer
2nd Company -> Test Analyst
3rd Company -> Senior Quality Analyst
4th Company -> Senior Test Engineer

And he told to go for Software Tester skill assessment as all my designations show that I am a tester and if I furnish Software Engineer roles and responsibilities it might contradict with my exp certificates and hence I might get a -ve skill assessment. Not sure if that's the way ACS looks at it this way or just looks at the roles and responsibilities mentioned by the candidate with trust despite his designations says(In real world nowadays solely manual testing is not enuf and a software tester is almost doing all kind of technical work ranging from developing frameworks in Selenium Java, Performance Scripts in tools like Loadrunner Jmeter etc).

Anyways let me wait for some more days and see if my luck works out with 190 for Software Tester(261314)

All the best to all of the guys who are eagerly waiting.


----------



## hari_it_ram (Jun 30, 2013)

nitiniit07 said:


> Yes you are right but when I started my process I just listened to what my consultant adviced and I was unaware of forums like this where people share real-time and factual experiences.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




You shd have never allowed your agent to decide your Jobcode by looking at the designation from offer letter. Really pathetic from the agent. All the best.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. Please bare my spelling and grammar as I am posting from mobile.


----------



## destinedtobe (Jan 11, 2016)

hari_it_ram said:


> I understand your point, do you really think people with 70+ are actually selecting 190 without any awareness ? Thats the intentional way to make sure they are listened by state. The most frustrating part is not that, one gets 190 and waits for 189, its when one gets NSW and waits for VIC or vice versa. Just sharing.




Hi, just to share my experience. At first, my husband and I (him being the main applicant) only had 60 pts (189) and 65 pts (190) - he did not claim partner points. It took longer than we have expected to get invited with 65 pts in NSW so we decided that I take skills assessment and language exam. When I got my results, we immediately added the +5 partner points without modifying the other contents of our EOI, just to be sure that we don't touch anything that we might end up reverifying our inputs. It just so happened that at the day we added the partner points, the 190 invitation was received - just merely 3hrs or so gap - even us were in awe at how fast we received the invite after adding the +5 pts.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## destinedtobe (Jan 11, 2016)

destinedtobe said:


> Hi, just to share my experience. At first, my husband and I (him being the main applicant) only had 60 pts (189) and 65 pts (190) - he did not claim partner points. It took longer than we have expected to get invited with 65 pts in NSW so we decided that I take skills assessment and language exam. When I got my results, we immediately added the +5 partner points without modifying the other contents of our EOI, just to be sure that we don't touch anything that we might end up reverifying our inputs. It just so happened that at the day we added the partner points, the 190 invitation was received - just merely 3hrs or so gap - even us were in awe at how fast we received the invite after adding the +5 pts.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




My point being that we have different situations why we opted to choose both 189 and 190 initially. The waiting game is frustrating that's why we chose to upgrade our score even if it is very costly. I believe there are also some here who shares the same experience as we.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hari_it_ram (Jun 30, 2013)

destinedtobe said:


> My point being that we have different situations why we opted to choose both 189 and 190 initially. The waiting game is frustrating that's why we chose to upgrade our score even if it is very costly. I believe there are also some here who shares the same experience as we.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Mam,

For 60 and 65 pointers there is no other option to go with 190 as 189 seems to be bit long. I am referring to 70+  if one have 70, I don't see any point in filing EOI for 190. Again it's their personal 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. Please bare my spelling and grammar as I am posting from mobile.


----------



## kingochan (Sep 14, 2016)

hari_it_ram said:


> Yeah, I was about to say the same thing as the msg somehow shows we are at the mercy of high pointers. Which is not at all needed as each one have their own skill and talent to run the show. However, the word "begging" is too harsh on a forum like this. Could have been avoided.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. Please bare my spelling and grammar as I am posting from mobile.



sorry for making you feel like that...


----------



## kingochan (Sep 14, 2016)

ksrikanthh said:


> There are multiple ways to look into it. In your perspective it may look like a game theory which i dont deny. At the same time there are people who unknowingly choose190 while submitting 189. This is most importantly create awareness rather than looking it as a sympathy or mercy.
> 
> If you have this awareness already you are very welcome to share your thoughts and if you dont have just be aware about out. FYI the focus is more to bring awareness and not as you said begging ( this is negatively portrayed )
> 
> ...


Hi mate,

My apologies.
Apparently the word "begging" hurts and I am truly sorry for that.
Just like someone above said it is harsh. I admit it. I would have chosen to use "asking" if I could do it again.

Anyway, it is a right direction - to achieve a high score on PTE and I saw many people here got ideal scores. I am also working on it.


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

kingochan said:


> Hi mate,
> 
> My apologies.
> Apparently the word "begging" hurts and I am truly sorry for that.
> ...


Forthrightly speaking , as you said it definitely gives inspiration to us seeing many here cracking pte and improving scores. There are other options to increase points as well. 

My goal was solely to initiate awareness to welcome invites to as many as possible. 

Something is better than nothing and i am just saying


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

You guys are at least really lucky that you have access to PTE. Here in my country, PTE is not available. We have to travel abroad just for an attempt and it costs 5X plus for a single attempt. Think how hard it is for us to compete and make our profiles to even 60 points and then again _waiting for invitation_ for months.

Many will ask me, why don't you try IELTS? Here is the answer: I don't know for any other country, but what I have seen is, IELTS is totally a SCAM here. Always giving 6.5 in one of the modules especially in writing and making loads of money, looting people. Thousands of people have tried really hard and eventually got 6.5 in the end in one of the module including those how have degrees from abroad. Those same people, went abroad to attempt PTE and cleared it in a single attempt (including myself) and many scored not even 65+ in each module, but 79+. I know this because I am a group member of one of those groups.


----------



## nitiniit07 (Jul 19, 2016)

destinedtobe said:


> Hi, just to share my experience. At first, my husband and I (him being the main applicant) only had 60 pts (189) and 65 pts (190) - he did not claim partner points. It took longer than we have expected to get invited with 65 pts in NSW so we decided that I take skills assessment and language exam. When I got my results, we immediately added the +5 partner points without modifying the other contents of our EOI, just to be sure that we don't touch anything that we might end up reverifying our inputs. It just so happened that at the day we added the partner points, the 190 invitation was received - just merely 3hrs or so gap - even us were in awe at how fast we received the invite after adding the +5 pts.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hi Madam,

Could you please share the details below, one of my friend also looking to take benefit of his partner's points.

1. Which Skills assessment you took? Please share the code?
2. Language exam, how much you scored? Please share scores of PTE/Ielts

Best Regards,
Nitin Bali


----------



## destinedtobe (Jan 11, 2016)

nitiniit07 said:


> Hi Madam,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




1. ACS: ANZSCO 261313
2. PTE-A: 68/85/88/89

I believe they only require 50 pts per ability if you are to claim for partner points


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hari_it_ram (Jun 30, 2013)

BulletAK said:


> You guys are at least really lucky that you have access to PTE. Here in my country, PTE is not available. We have to travel abroad just for an attempt and it costs 5X plus for a single attempt. Think how hard it is for us to compete and make our profiles to even 60 points and then again _waiting for invitation_ for months.
> 
> Many will ask me, why don't you try IELTS? Here is the answer: I don't know for any other country, but what I have seen is, IELTS is totally a SCAM here. Always giving 6.5 in one of the modules especially in writing and making loads of money, looting people. Thousands of people have tried really hard and eventually got 6.5 in the end in one of the module including those how have degrees from abroad. Those same people, went abroad to attempt PTE and cleared it in a single attempt (including myself) and many scored not even 65+ in each module, but 79+. I know this because I am a group member of one of those groups.




I can feel the problem your facing, hope PTE opens a branch over there. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. Please bare my spelling and grammar as I am posting from mobile.


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

hari_it_ram said:


> I can feel the problem your facing, hope PTE opens a branch over there.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. Please bare my spelling and grammar as I am posting from mobile.


Hundreds of people have tried contacting them even I have sent them several emails, but their response is of no hope at all. We are helpless here, still hoping....


----------



## aditya_barca (May 15, 2016)

Xaha2425 said:


> People! What is .... wrong with you?
> You settle your invites on 190, and then you get it - just commit WAITING FOR PRECIOUS 189.
> Why the ... did you fill your EOIs for 190?
> I'm glad to hear that you get that spot with your big points, but really upset in your indecisive thoughts...You just waste NSW's time and make processing time for others longer.


Its not about indecisive thinking really. You can never predict the future and hence having something in hand does make sense. Its everyone's personal choice.

Sent from my XT1068 using Tapatalk


----------



## hari_it_ram (Jun 30, 2013)

I don`t understand PTE logic here, if IELTS can exist in an country, what stopping PTE. 

I can suggest you one more thing to turn PTE attention towards your country.

Try creating a petition in Change.org and make sure you get enough support, i.e, at least 5k people e-sign the petition and then direct the petition to PTE officials. They will definitely consider and reply to your queries, even though they don`t have any plans for Pak time being. But you just need a massive push from fellows who feel the same heat as you. Take it to face book, TW, other social media and of course share the petition here in forum for a bigger reach. I too will sign  All the best.



BulletAK said:


> Hundreds of people have tried contacting them even I have sent them several emails, but their response is of no hope at all. We are helpless here, still hoping....


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

hari_it_ram said:


> I don`t understand PTE logic here, if IELTS can exist in an country, what stopping PTE.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Thats a good idea. I will go with it promptly.


----------



## hari_it_ram (Jun 30, 2013)

As per your Pro-rata occupation data sheet, NSW have given 228 invitation during Sep 2016, is that damn accurate ? wont it be considered as 1st mini bulk invite batch ?

Sep 2015 - 40 --- Sep 2016 - 228 invites.



BulletAK said:


> Thats a good idea. I will go with it promptly.


----------



## wolverinerocks (Sep 14, 2015)

I updated my EOI for marital status and work experience(corrected month but it does not increase points). Will it affect my date of submission and push me back in the queue?


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

hari_it_ram said:


> As per your Pro-rata occupation data sheet, NSW have given 228 invitation during Sep 2016, is that damn accurate ? wont it be considered as 1st mini bulk invite batch ?
> 
> Sep 2015 - 40 --- Sep 2016 - 228 invites.




Yes it is, but it you see it more closely, it seems like they are more into "bulk" thing from November or December onwards. 600+ is just a blind hit afterwards.


----------



## hari_it_ram (Jun 30, 2013)

I am not saying this is wrong or something else, as I see your tons of hard work there. But just curious to know how come you arrived to conclusion of figure 228? referred immi tracker or any other source ? That figure gives me some sort of relief 



BulletAK said:


> Yes it is, but it you see it more closely, it seems like they are more into "bulk" thing from November or December onwards. 600+ is just a blind hit afterwards.


----------



## wolverinerocks (Sep 14, 2015)

hari_it_ram said:


> As per your Pro-rata occupation data sheet, NSW have given 228 invitation during Sep 2016, is that damn accurate ? wont it be considered as 1st mini bulk invite batch ?
> 
> Sep 2015 - 40 --- Sep 2016 - 228 invites.


Yup...I agree and wish it follows last year's trend.


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

wolverinerocks said:


> I updated my EOI for marital status and work experience(corrected month but it does not increase points). Will it affect my date of submission and push me back in the queue?




Date of Effect (DOE) only changes when points in your EOI changes. Hence in your case, DOE should remain unchanged. 

For confirmation, login to your skillselect account and see Date of Effect on the Main Screen (Ignore the PDF one mentioned in PDF).

Hope this helps.


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

hari_it_ram said:


> I am not saying this is wrong or something else, as I see your tons of hard work there. But just curious to know how come you arrived to conclusion of figure 228? referred immi tracker or any other source ? That figure gives me some sort of relief




Haha. The figure is from official source bro. Check skillselect page under state nominations section.


----------



## hari_it_ram (Jun 30, 2013)

I can see Aug but not Sep 2016. Not sure I am looking at wrong page.

PS: I never follow skill select, since I hardly bother about 189  and totally forgot 190 will be there as well.



BulletAK said:


> Haha. The figure is from official source bro. Check skillselect page under state nominations section.


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

hari_it_ram said:


> I can see Aug but not Sep 2016. Not sure I am looking at wrong page.
> 
> 
> 
> PS: I never follow skill select, since I hardly bother about 189  and totally forgot 190 will be there as well.



Haha. Yes it happens. 

Maybe you are looking at the wrong source. Here is the main source link.


----------



## hari_it_ram (Jun 30, 2013)

WoW, so far I saw using only this 

https://www.border.gov.au/Busi/Empl/skillselect

Assumed that they havent uploaded 12oct round results  Thanks for the link.



BulletAK said:


> Haha. Yes it happens.
> 
> Maybe you are looking at the wrong source. Here is the main source link.


----------



## mrit (Sep 23, 2016)

BulletAK said:


> Thats a good idea. I will go with it promptly.


When you start let me know as well. I will sign it too...

And..

Special thanks to Hari, as I or anyone in the forum can observe your wise advises while struggling for your own nomination. Just imagine, If the nomination system, would have voting system, voted for your nomination far earlier  :tea:


----------



## thepirate (Aug 8, 2016)

hari_it_ram said:


> WoW, so far I saw using only this
> 
> https://www.border.gov.au/Busi/Empl/skillselect
> 
> Assumed that they havent uploaded 12oct round results  Thanks for the link.


But thing is 261311/13 (60 pointers) haven't moved an inch even after a round of mini bulk invite.

Don't know how much bulk rounds will be required to clear the backlog.


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

hari_it_ram said:


> WoW, so far I saw using only this
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Always welcome


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

mrit said:


> When you start let me know as well. I will sign it too...
> 
> And..
> 
> Special thanks to Hari, as I or anyone in the forum can observe your wise advises while struggling for your own nomination. Just imagine, If the nomination system, would have voting system, voted for your nomination far earlier  :tea:




Many thanks for your kind words. Really appreciate it. 

I just want to help people as much as I can, if anyone gets benefited from me, I am happy


----------



## daussie (Jun 16, 2016)

wolverinerocks said:


> Yup...I agree and wish it follows last year's trend.


If it follows last year trend, invitations should shot up by November....


----------



## Brane (Feb 26, 2016)

Hello Folks,
Finally got the ITA yesterday &#55357;&#56832; for nsw 261312 code
Will start preparing the docs for lodging visa. I hope the case officer accepts cloured scans for all the docs and it is not a mandate to submit certified copies?
Thanks for all the support guys

Regards,
Brane


----------



## hari_it_ram (Jun 30, 2013)

Congrats and yes "*High quality color* scans" 



Brane said:


> Hello Folks,
> Finally got the ITA yesterday �� for nsw 261312 code
> Will start preparing the docs for lodging visa. I hope the case officer accepts cloured scans for all the docs and it is not a mandate to submit certified copies?
> Thanks for all the support guys
> ...


----------



## sreejithkm (Oct 4, 2016)

sreejithkm said:


> Any one know how strict is NSW in enforcing the 2 years commitment period once 190 visa is granted?
> 
> One of the MNC agency personnel told me that if you are not able to find a suitable job in the nominated state, you can inform the authorities in written and then move to other state. They will not object the move it seems.
> 
> ...



Any one, any idea on this?? Thank you!


----------



## hari_it_ram (Jun 30, 2013)

sreejithkm said:


> Any one, any idea on this?? Thank you!




There is no law to restrict your travel or stay within NSW, if nominated by them. They just expect you to be there and grow your career which in turn helps NSW economy. I guess There won't be any issues if you stay in another state and apply for citizenship. However, please cross check this with the "MNC Agent".


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. Please bare my spelling and grammar as I am posting from mobile.


----------



## JP Mosa (Mar 14, 2013)

sreejithkm said:


> Any one, any idea on this?? Thank you!


You must commit to stay initial two years in the state which nominated you.
Reason why, NSW clearly mentions in their site"NO Letter Of Releases".

Its not moral or something as thous of ppl say here.

However, if you can not get employment in certain period of time, you can mail NSW with all the proofs of your unsuccessful trials to get employed and request them to let you go else where where you got job.


----------



## Sufiangr8 (Jun 23, 2015)

Hi Guys,

Can you please guide me how to apply for VIC 263111
Correct me if I am wrong 60 Points already have (60+5)

Step 1 - Apply for skill select EOI
Step 2: create login in Vic state website 
Step 3: Wait for Vic state email to add CV and Declaration
Step 3: upload CV and declaration form


Please confirm if these are the only steps to apply for VIC as I am not having complete information for the same.


----------



## hari_it_ram (Jun 30, 2013)

Sufiangr8 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Both the step3 are wrong. We have submit the detailed cv and declaration upfront. If case of any issue with CV, VIC get back to you to provide a "more detailed one".


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. Please bare my spelling and grammar as I am posting from mobile.


----------



## vsml (Jan 28, 2016)

hari_it_ram said:


> Both the step3 are wrong. We have submit the detailed cv and declaration upfront. If case of any issue with CV, VIC get back to you to provide a "more detailed one".
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. Please bare my spelling and grammar as I am posting from mobile.


Hi Ram,
I think the same steps applies for NSW, is it correct? Can you please tell me where do I get the declaration form for NSW?

*261313 (Software Engineer)
Points: 65 (Exp-10, PTE-10, Edu-15, Age:25, NSW-5)
EOI: 189 (60) -22 Sep 2016
EOI 190 NSW (65) - 2nd Oct 2016.
NSW Invitation to apply for Nomination: 27/10/2016*


----------



## hari_it_ram (Jun 30, 2013)

vsml said:


> Hi Ram,
> 
> I think the same steps applies for NSW, is it correct? Can you please tell me where do I get the declaration form for NSW?
> 
> ...




For NSW, nothing as such. Just pay the fee, upload the documents and wait for the ITA. Pretty straight forward.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. Please bare my spelling and grammar as I am posting from mobile.


----------



## vsml (Jan 28, 2016)

hari_it_ram said:


> For NSW, nothing as such. Just pay the fee, upload the documents and wait for the ITA. Pretty straight forward.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. Please bare my spelling and grammar as I am posting from mobile.


alright. Thanks for prompt response Ram.

*261313 (Software Engineer)
Points: 65 (Exp-10, PTE-10, Edu-15, Age:25, NSW-5)
EOI: 189 (60) -22 Sep 2016
EOI 190 NSW (65) - 2nd Oct 2016.
NSW Invitation to apply for Nomination: 27/10/2016*


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

vsml said:


> alright. Thanks for prompt response Ram.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Congrats! Good luck!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nkverma (May 13, 2016)

Guys, any ideas how long NSW is currently taking to accept / reject a candidate post submission of NSW nomination application and fees? I got nomination from them (190 visa, 65 points, 261313 code) mid this month and have applied from my end with the docs. They say it may take upto 12 weeks but any clues about the current realistic estimated time?


----------



## Jamil Sid (Sep 20, 2014)

5 Working Days. If your occupation high in demand


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

nkverma said:


> Guys, any ideas how long NSW is currently taking to accept / reject a candidate post submission of NSW nomination application and fees? I got nomination from them (190 visa, 65 points, 261313 code) mid this month and have applied from my end with the docs. They say it may take upto 12 weeks but any clues about the current realistic estimated time?


i don't think there is a possibility for rejection if you have submitted the required docs to prove your points score. generally it takes 2-4 weeks to receive approvals for 2613xx looking at the current trend of people submitting NSW nominations.


----------



## nkverma (May 13, 2016)

ksrikanthh said:


> i don't think there is a possibility for rejection if you have submitted the required docs to prove your points score. generally it takes 2-4 weeks to receive approvals for 2613xx looking at the current trend of people submitting NSW nominations.


Thanks dear, also w.r.t process how it goes beyond that. Say if they accept my application what would be the next step, would I directly get an invite for 190 visa or would there be any waiting after NSW approves?


----------



## manisesetty_pr (Jan 19, 2016)

Hi,

When will be the next round for NSW Invitations in Nov?

Thanks,
Subbu


----------



## mirajul608 (Feb 9, 2015)

Brane said:


> Hello Folks,
> Finally got the ITA yesterday �� for nsw 261312 code
> Will start preparing the docs for lodging visa. I hope the case officer accepts cloured scans for all the docs and it is not a mandate to submit certified copies?
> Thanks for all the support guys
> ...




Hi Brane

Congrats!! When did you submit your NSW application? How long it took to get the approval?


----------



## nkverma (May 13, 2016)

Brane said:


> Hello Folks,
> Finally got the ITA yesterday �� for nsw 261312 code
> Will start preparing the docs for lodging visa. I hope the case officer accepts cloured scans for all the docs and it is not a mandate to submit certified copies?
> Thanks for all the support guys
> ...


Congrats Brane! Can you share how long after the NSW application submission due you receive the approval and then the ITA?


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

nkverma said:


> Thanks dear, also w.r.t process how it goes beyond that. Say if they accept my application what would be the next step, would I directly get an invite for 190 visa or would there be any waiting after NSW approves?


Hmm I can answer up to some extent as I am still waiting for an invite buddy : 

After you receive the approval , your eoi status would get updated to invited and then I think you will receive email from dibp to submit required applications and forms to process 190 visa. 

I would suggest other folks who have completed this process or working on this to add more inputs as well


----------



## FFacs (Jul 6, 2016)

nkverma said:


> Thanks dear, also w.r.t process how it goes beyond that. Say if they accept my application what would be the next step, would I directly get an invite for 190 visa or would there be any waiting after NSW approves?


If they accept your application they nominate you immediately. You will receive a mail from them confirming the nomination, and an invite from SkillSelect to apply for a 190 visa, pretty much together.


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

manisesetty_pr said:


> Hi,
> 
> When will be the next round for NSW Invitations in Nov?
> 
> ...




Most probably on 10th or 11th November, if the trend followed.


----------



## omnipotentkrishna (Jul 5, 2015)

Hi,
I have small question, people with IELTS band 6 got NSW. Is there any chance for IELTS band 6.5 with 9yrs of IT experience with total 65 points? Can anyone suggest time for invitation for job code:261313?


----------



## FlytoAustraliaSoon (Sep 10, 2015)

omnipotentkrishna said:


> Hi,
> I have small question, people with IELTS band 6 got NSW. Is there any chance for IELTS band 6.5 with 9yrs of IT experience with total 65 points? Can anyone suggest time for invitation for job code:261313?



Doubtful. I am in the same boat..


----------



## theNovice (Jul 10, 2016)

*No info abt NSW ITA on skill select*

Hello there, I got NSW ita on 27th, but don't see any record in the 'Invitations' section of Correspondence in the Skillselect portal. Anyone thoughts? Is this how it works, just want to make sure the email I got is legit


----------



## FFacs (Jul 6, 2016)

theNovice said:


> Hello there, I got NSW ita on 27th, but don't see any record in the 'Invitations' section of Correspondence in the Skillselect portal. Anyone thoughts? Is this how it works, just want to make sure the email I got is legit


NSW invite to apply for nomination is not an invite to apply for a visa. GO read the NSW site,where they give lots of info on the process.


----------



## gr33nb0y (Nov 12, 2013)

17 days waiting for the approval of nomination. the suspense is killing me


----------



## rungbaaz (Oct 19, 2016)

mrit said:


> Hi Rungbaaz, I think we are at same resident country. Whats your points breakdown and when did you apply ?


Sorry was a bit busy.
I have not started the process yet, i will be sending my docs for ACS and take PTE test.


----------



## hari_it_ram (Jun 30, 2013)

There is no "rounds" for NSW or for any other SS. It could be today, tom or none for the month. However, the trend for this year seems to be "Friday" following the 189 invites. 

On a personal note,

Since you are from 261312, you have excellent chance of getting the nomination provided you managed to clear PTE with 65 in all, as 261312 seems to be the NSW "wanted list" for time being. You are almost there. All the best.



manisesetty_pr said:


> Hi,
> 
> When will be the next round for NSW Invitations in Nov?
> 
> ...


----------



## Prof2020 (Oct 30, 2016)

If I apply for visa subclass 190 and have 70 points with 31 Oct 2016 as date of effect, approximately how long should I expect an invitation to apply for nomination by NSW?


----------



## ausguy11 (Dec 1, 2015)

theNovice said:


> Hello there, I got NSW ita on 27th, but don't see any record in the 'Invitations' section of Correspondence in the Skillselect portal. Anyone thoughts? Is this how it works, just want to make sure the email I got is legit


Following will be your steps for time being:

1. Got ITA 27th Oct ( Thats great...........  )
2. Pay 300 AUD if you are alone and living outside australia within 14 days from ITA date
3. Wait for NSW approval, average timeline is 2- 6 weeks for approval

Till now above info is sufficient


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

Prof2020 said:


> If I apply for visa subclass 190 and have 70 points with 31 Oct 2016 as date of effect, approximately how long should I expect an invitation to apply for nomination by NSW?


Hi prof2020,

What is the sol category that you are going to apply? please advise.


----------



## Toshee (Aug 24, 2015)

It seems 261313 with 10 points for experience are cleared with overall 60+5 points. Am I correct?
Because I have seen one person with EOI Dat- 2 Oct got ITA.


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

Toshee said:


> It seems 261313 with 10 points for experience are cleared with overall 60+5 points. Am I correct?
> Because I have seen one person with EOI Dat- 2 Oct got ITA.


yeah ! they are receiving invites. not sure if they are completely cleared because we have people with 5 pts for experience are waiting since april so we may have to wait and check for another couple of NSW invite sessions to analyse the trend.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

gr33nb0y said:


> 17 days waiting for the approval of nomination. the suspense is killing me




Its usually 2-6 weeks. 

Good luck


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sounddonor (May 1, 2013)

ksrikanthh said:


> yeah ! they are receiving invites. not sure if they are completely cleared because we have people with 5 pts for experience are waiting since april so we may have to wait and check for another couple of NSW invite sessions to analyse the trend.




How we know for sure that people waiting since April?



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

sanjeewa said:


> How we know for sure that people waiting since April?
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




We have a tracker 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Prof2020 said:


> If I apply for visa subclass 190 and have 70 points with 31 Oct 2016 as date of effect, approximately how long should I expect an invitation to apply for nomination by NSW?




What anzsco?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

sanjeewa said:


> How we know for sure that people waiting since April?
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


hi sanjeewa, 

we have a user named daussie under 261313 with 5 pts for experience who lodged an eoi in the month of may 2016 waiting for an invite. recently i observed another user ( i forgot the name. i am trying to recollect ) mentioning that the user has submitted an eoi in april 2016 for 190 NSW 5 pts for experience and waiting for an invite. considering these , i believe the backlog would be roughly since april/may for 261313 5 pts experience candidates.

feel free to add your thoughts


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

andreyx108b said:


> We have a tracker
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


i missed to mention the tracker  , yes it is !!!


----------



## ridhidureja (Dec 14, 2015)

*NSW State nominaion*



ksrikanthh said:


> i missed to mention the tracker  , yes it is !!!


Hi All

How many Software Engineers 261313 are waiting with 5 Points on experience.

And from what date?
Is anybody tracking the details or only myimmitracker is the source of information

Only 261312 and 261311 are getting invites with 65 points even with 5 points.

What is the backlog for 261313? When this trend is expected to change?


Regards
Ridhi


----------



## sounddonor (May 1, 2013)

ksrikanthh said:


> hi sanjeewa,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Thanks 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

ridhidureja said:


> Hi All
> 
> How many Software Engineers 261313 are waiting with 5 Points on experience.
> 
> ...


hi Ridhi,

right now people with 5 pts experience under 261312 alone are receiving invites.

people under 261311 and 261313 having 5 pts for experience are waiting since april ( approximately ) for invites. 

tracking sources 

1. immitracker
2. this forum ( there are folks here who have been observing , constantly keep analysing the trends based on the updates shared by others who are waiting/receiving invites ) 
3. other sources ? not sure.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

ridhidureja said:


> Hi All
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I think you are missing the fact that NSW does not provide details info  immiracker has most data, 10-20% of all cases submitted. You can get all you need by looking at data and reports there.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ridhidureja (Dec 14, 2015)

*NSW State nominaion*



andreyx108b said:


> I think you are missing the fact that NSW does not provide details info  immiracker has most data, 10-20% of all cases submitted. You can get all you need by looking at data and reports there.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hi

I agree with you and their is no denial of the above fact. What I wanted to know was like for ICT BA and SA group is tracking the details of people waiting for ITA.
So, I thought to check if there are people in this forum who are tracking for 2613 code as well

Regards,
Ridhi


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

ridhidureja said:


> Hi
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I am not aware of any threads specifically for 261313. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

andreyx108b said:


> I am not aware of any threads specifically for 261313.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


here is one ( i think this is not much active ) :

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...are-applications-programmers-2016-2017-a.html

though it is for 189 , i have noticed few occasions where people provide their updates for 190 as well.


----------



## ridhidureja (Dec 14, 2015)

*NSW State nominaion*



ksrikanthh said:


> here is one :
> 
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...are-applications-programmers-2016-2017-a.html
> 
> though it is for 189 , i have noticed few occasions where people provide their updates for 190 as well.


Thanks for finding out the link. You mentioned correctly, but their should be thread for 261313 skill also with tracked details.

Can any body maintain this or if any one has bandwidth.

Regards
Ridhi


----------



## hari_it_ram (Jun 30, 2013)

I dont think its needed. There is no difference in process for 261311, 261312 and 261313 as all are same till visa lodge.



ridhidureja said:


> Thanks for finding out the link. You mentioned correctly, but their should be thread for 261313 skill also with tracked details.
> 
> Can any body maintain this or if any one has bandwidth.
> 
> ...


----------



## Mohan007 (Oct 22, 2016)

*Waiting.....*

Hello All,

I am now along with you all on the boat. Let's hope will get out of this waiting soon... from the trend getting 189 invite with 60 point is almost impossible. Hope for getting NSW invite with 65 points in 3-4 months...

Can someone help me with below query..

1. I got my ACS letter in March 2016, but I am claiming experience till Oct'16 to get 10 points. Do i need to redo my skill assessment or simply I can submit latest payslip along with ACS letter during invitation process (I am still with the same company and same designation on which my skills were evaluated previously)

2. I submitted EOI in July and have updated it on 31/10 so the updated date is modified to 31/10 but still EOI will expire on July 2018. If I submit a new EOI today it will be valid till Oct 2018. Please suggest should i do that or there are fair chances I will get an invite next year. Just don't want to be in trouble due to this



Category : 261311 (Analyst Programmer)
PTE (05/May/2016) : L-69, R-67, S-69, W-65 (10 points)
ACS positive (10/03/2016) : (8.5-4 = 4.5 years) (5 points)...experience after Oct 2011(1/11/2011) is valid, waited till 31st Oct 2016 to claim 10 Points
Education (B-Tech - EEE) : 15 points 
Age 33-years : 25 points 
EOI Submitted (15/July/2016) : (190 (NSW 55+5)
EOI Updated (31/Oct/2016) : (189 - 60 Points) (190 - NSW 65 points (60+5))
Invitation : Waiting :fingerscrossed:


----------



## hari_it_ram (Jun 30, 2013)

1) Just provide the latest payslip which proves your employment with them. No need to apply again.

2) Firstly, Never worry about this as you will definitely get the invite before 2 years. Secondly, DOE will be updated as and when the points changes, but your EOI creation will remain same as July 2016, hence, its expires in July 2018. New EOI is not at all required.



Mohan007 said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I am now along with you all on the boat. Let's hope will get out of this waiting soon... from the trend getting 189 invite with 60 point is almost impossible. Hope for getting NSW invite with 65 points in 3-4 months...
> 
> ...


----------



## Toshee (Aug 24, 2015)

ksrikanthh said:


> hi sanjeewa,
> 
> we have a user named daussie under 261313 with 5 pts for experience who lodged an eoi in the month of may 2016 waiting for an invite. recently i observed another user ( i forgot the name. i am trying to recollect ) mentioning that the user has submitted an eoi in april 2016 for 190 NSW 5 pts for experience and waiting for an invite. considering these , i believe the backlog would be roughly since april/may for 261313 5 pts experience candidates.
> 
> feel free to add your thoughts


Are you talking about 10 points for English and 5 for Experience ?
Have they been waiting since April ?


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

Toshee said:


> Are you talking about 10 points for English and 5 for Experience ?
> Have they been waiting since April ?


yeah !


----------



## Mohan007 (Oct 22, 2016)

Toshee said:


> Are you talking about 10 points for English and 5 for Experience ?
> Have they been waiting since April ?


The data I collected from immitracker is as below 

2613 - 10 points for English and 5 point for Experience, EOI submission date 12/07 with 65 points including SS got invite on 26/09

2613 - 10 points for English and 10 point for Experience, EOI submission date 16/09 with 65 points including SS got invite on 13/10

looks like not all update their status after receiving invite. and looks like NSW issued large bunch of invitation on 13th Oct 2016.

----------------------

Category : 261311 (Analyst Programmer)
PTE (05/May/2016) : L-69, R-67, S-69, W-65 (10 points)
ACS positive (10/03/2016) : (8.5-4 = 4.5 years) (5 points)...experience after Oct 2011(1/11/2011) is valid, waited till 31st Oct 2016 to claim 10 Points
Education (B-Tech - EEE) : 15 points 
Age 33-years : 25 points 
EOI Submitted (15/July/2016) : (190 (NSW 55+5)
EOI Updated (31/Oct/2016) : (189 - 60 Points) (190 - NSW 65 points (60+5))
Invitation : Waiting :fingerscrossed:


----------



## vasanthkurup (May 12, 2016)

subscribing...


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

Mohan007 said:


> The data I collected from immitracker is as below
> 
> 2613 - 10 points for English and 5 point for Experience, EOI submission date 12/07 with 65 points including SS got invite on 26/09
> 
> ...


hi Mohan,

this is interesting


----------



## daussie (Jun 16, 2016)

Mohan007 said:


> The data I collected from immitracker is as below
> 
> 2613 - 10 points for English and 5 point for Experience, EOI submission date 12/07 with 65 points including SS got invite on 26/09
> 
> ...



Yes. NSW has sent out larger number of invites for 2613xx on 13th Oct. It should also be the reason why they did only a few for 2613xx on 27th Oct. 27th Oct round seems more for System Analysis/ BAs.

I hope early Nov round will be another blast for 2613xx.


----------



## Prof2020 (Oct 30, 2016)

ksrikanthh said:


> Hi prof2020,
> 
> What is the sol category that you are going to apply? please advise.


221111: Accountant (General)

IELTS Results L-8.5, R-8, S-.7.5, W-7.5 

Thank you.


----------



## Prof2020 (Oct 30, 2016)

andreyx108b said:


> What anzsco?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


221111: Accountant (General)


----------



## sounddonor (May 1, 2013)

daussie said:


> Yes. NSW has sent out larger number of invites for 2613xx on 13th Oct. It should also be the reason why they did only a few for 2613xx on 27th Oct. 27th Oct round seems more for System Analysis/ BAs.
> 
> 
> 
> I hope early Nov round will be another blast for 2613xx.




I am wonder why you still did not get invite..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

sanjeewa said:


> I am wonder why you still did not get invite..
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I think NSW cleared many having 5pts experience under 261312 category in the Oct round. 

If NSW plans to clear people having 5 pts experience under 261313 category in the Nov round - I bet daussie has the maximum chance to receive an invite. 

Feel free to add your thoughts


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

Prof2020 said:


> 221111: Accountant (General)
> 
> IELTS Results L-8.5, R-8, S-.7.5, W-7.5
> 
> Thank you.


I see the accountant quota is more than 4k this year. Do you or anyone have an idea about the current trend of people receiving invites under accountant category?


----------



## hari_it_ram (Jun 30, 2013)

ksrikanthh said:


> I think NSW cleared many having 5pts experience under 261312 category in the Oct round.
> 
> If NSW plans to clear people having 5 pts experience under 261313 category in the Nov round - I bet daussie has the maximum chance to receive an invite.
> 
> Feel free to add your thoughts



Is that something I need to do, so that you can include my name as well 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. Please bare my spelling and grammar as I am posting from mobile.


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

daussie said:


> Yes. NSW has sent out larger number of invites for 2613xx on 13th Oct. It should also be the reason why they did only a few for 2613xx on 27th Oct. 27th Oct round seems more for System Analysis/ BAs.
> 
> I hope early Nov round will be another blast for 2613xx.



Hopefully in the Nov round NSW sends more invites to clear people under 261313/261311 having 5pts experience as they sent bunch of invites for people under 261312 having 5pts for experience in Oct. Let's see.


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

hari_it_ram said:


> Is that something I need to do, so that you can include my name as well
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. Please bare my spelling and grammar as I am posting from mobile.


 how did i miss you and 261311 ? 

Oct - buik invites started with 261312

Nov the big big question to NSW is - in the next bulk invite round which is most likely to happen on Nov 

Nov - NSW would choose 261311 or 261313 or both ?

Hopefully NSW doesn't surprise us by choosing 261312 again


----------



## hari_it_ram (Jun 30, 2013)

ksrikanthh said:


> how did i miss you and 261311 ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I think they will select which ever is lower. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. Please bare my spelling and grammar as I am posting from mobile.


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

hari_it_ram said:


> I think they will select which ever is lower.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. Please bare my spelling and grammar as I am posting from mobile.


hmm, i personally have a feeling that eoi's in 261311 would be lesser than 261313


----------



## hari_it_ram (Jun 30, 2013)

ksrikanthh said:


> hmm, i personally have a feeling that eoi's in 261311 would be lesser than 261313




Yeah but I can't say that openly being an 261311 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. Please bare my spelling and grammar as I am posting from mobile.


----------



## Prof2020 (Oct 30, 2016)

ksrikanthh said:


> I see the accountant quota is more than 4k this year. Do you or anyone have an idea about the current trend of people receiving invites under accountant category?


No idea sir. I thought you wanted to answer my question


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

Prof2020 said:


> No idea sir. I thought you wanted to answer my question


hmm, i was under an assumption that you might fall under 2613xx category  

that said, i would be happy to keenly observe and request people from ACCOUNTANTS to pour in their thoughts to keep Prof2020 updated on his question 

by the way you have submitted 189 with 65 points and 190 with 70 points - am i correct ?


----------



## adckbj88 (Sep 21, 2016)

Could someone help on mentioning the wait time for an invitation for ICT BA (261111) from NSW with 65+5 points. I submitted the EOI on 27/10/2016.


----------



## Prof2020 (Oct 30, 2016)

ksrikanthh said:


> hmm, i was under an assumption that you might fall under 2613xx category
> 
> that said, i would be happy to keenly observe and request people from ACCOUNTANTS to pour in their thoughts to keep Prof2020 updated on his question
> 
> by the way you have submitted 189 with 65 points and 190 with 70 points - am i correct ?


Correct; the 70 points under 190 is inclusive of the SS point of +5


----------



## Prof2020 (Oct 30, 2016)

hari_it_ram said:


> Yeah but I can't say that openly being an 261311
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. Please bare my spelling and grammar as I am posting from mobile.


Hello. Please, any ideas of the probable dates of selection for this profile: 70 points (65 + 5 state sponsorship); 221111: Accountant (General); EOI date 31-10-2016; IELTS Results L-8.5, R-8, S-.7.5, W-7.5 (overall score of 8); 8 years of experience.

Thank you.


----------



## thepirate (Aug 8, 2016)

hari_it_ram said:


> I think they will select which ever is lower.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. Please bare my spelling and grammar as I am posting from mobile.


I might be wrong in this but my understanding is that they will send invites on the basis of demand in the market. They can derive this number from previous years jobs or industry's predications for growth and job opportunities. I am sure they will have some kind of mechanism for this.

The reason why they are picking 10 points exp guys for 261313/11 first , because from previous years trends they can see that these guys gets jobs easily or a bit early. This is again totally a speculation from my side. They would not want too many guys unemployed for long time.

But whatever , I am eagerly awaiting for invite for 261313 with 5 yr exp. I even tried increasing pte score but still stuck with one 77 and one 78.


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

thepirate said:


> I might be wrong in this but my understanding is that they will send invites on the basis of demand in the market. They can derive this number from previous years jobs or industry's predications for growth and job opportunities. I am sure they will have some kind of mechanism for this.
> 
> The reason why they are picking 10 points exp guys for 261313/11 first , because from previous years trends they can see that these guys gets jobs easily or a bit early. This is again totally a speculation from my side. They would not want too many guys unemployed for long time.
> 
> But whatever , I am eagerly awaiting for invite for 261313 with 5 yr exp. I even tried increasing pte score but still stuck with one 77 and one 78.


hi thepirate,

this is good 

couple of thoughts here ( just my assumptions ) : 

1. although the roles and responsibilities are similar for 261311, 261312 and 261313 with few minor differences in the title description specified in the ACS official documentation - do you think that 261312 would be more demanding in the market than the other two ? because NSW has begun inviting 261312 in bulk ( both 5 pts people with lesser experience and 10 pts people with more experience are being invited ) 

2. if NSW wanted to target people with higher experience in the initial phase i was under assumption that people with 10 pts experience under 261311, 261312 and 261313 ( all 3 categories ) would be invited and later they may consider people with 5 pts experience in all 3 categories.

i think as you said, there might be a mechanism/strategy that they follow internally based on the market trends. i am also wondering what may be the different factors that might determine the demands for 261311 , 261312 and 261313 categories though they have minor differences in the title description per ACS documentation

feel free to add your thoughts 

also can you please let us know how many attempts you have tried to crack 79+ in PTE exam ?


----------



## ravee183 (Oct 31, 2016)

Hai Folks,

I am new for this forum, Actually I have been waiting since 2 of July for my invitation the occupation is called 342315 for 190.

My Points 55+5, I know its lower than most of the people here, for this case can anyone suggest me when I can expect the Invitaion, or My agent told me Insteadnof waiting 190 go with 489.

Expect Some suggestion from you guesd.


----------



## ridhidureja (Dec 14, 2015)

*Nsw state nominations*



daussie said:


> Yes. NSW has sent out larger number of invites for 2613xx on 13th Oct. It should also be the reason why they did only a few for 2613xx on 27th Oct. 27th Oct round seems more for System Analysis/ BAs.
> 
> I hope early Nov round will be another blast for 2613xx.


Hi

From where you are tracking this information. NSW send large number of invites to 2613XX
DId they sent invites to 60+5 or 65+5
I am not sure if they sent invites to 60+5 for 261313, 261311

Regards
Ridhi


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

ksrikanthh said:


> I see the accountant quota is more than 4k this year. Do you or anyone have an idea about the current trend of people receiving invites under accountant category?


Please have a look for the trend here:

Pro-Rata Occupations - Invitation Trend

_PS. Switch between the tabs of your ANZSCO Group!_


----------



## VenusifiedBT (Jul 8, 2016)

Prof2020 said:


> Hello. Please, any ideas of the probable dates of selection for this profile: 70 points (65 + 5 state sponsorship); 221111: Accountant (General); EOI date 31-10-2016; IELTS Results L-8.5, R-8, S-.7.5, W-7.5 (overall score of 8); 8 years of experience.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you.




What's the EOI effect date? Seems a bit tough as peeps with 65+5 having superior english are waiting for quite some time now. I am waiting from April too!
Maybe superior english would help you getting one soon. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## prank123 (Jun 7, 2016)

Hi all wat r d chances of getting invitations 4 code 233311 electrical engineer with 55 points...to get EOI
IELTS L/W/R/S 7/7.5/6/6
Should I try for PTE.
Thanks in advance.

Sent from my Aqua_Q7_Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## Prof2020 (Oct 30, 2016)

VenusifiedBT said:


> What's the EOI effect date? Seems a bit tough as peeps with 65+5 having superior english are waiting for quite some time now. I am waiting from April too!
> Maybe superior english would help you getting one soon.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The EOI effect date is 31-10-2016. I am just getting used to the terms


----------



## FFacs (Jul 6, 2016)

ksrikanthh said:


> hi thepirate,
> 
> this is good
> 
> ...


It's likely that the system they use is imperfect. Perhaps they just sent out the role names with the description out the ACS document (which differs materially for each role) to a group of industry heads asking them to weight each role.

I can't speak for other areas but the ICT domain looks in need of a real update for migration. Having said that, Accountancy seems a bit messed up, as there's a massive shortage of accountants still, yet they only let in a trickle. For ICT, why bother with different roles when the skills are identical? Why bother with roles at all when it's skills that are assessed? Also, the range of roles on SOL is bizarre. WHy would you need 1600 BA/SA and zero testers? How could Network Engineers be so in demand, but not Network admins?

MY thoughts are that they need to change to an industry skills based approach, where they score years of experience in certain skills, and add this to a total with bands in this total translating to DIBP points. I think they could organise them into large verticals (e.g. development and testing; specification, documenting, UAT; support, troubleshooting, incident and problem management; architecture, planning; etc) to allocate ceiling and ensure a spread of skills. Naturally education would add to the base level of points on this ICT scale.

Just my musings. But yeah, it looks like NSW are viewing wrt to the role descriptions, whereas applicants are actually being assessed based on responsibilities. The mismatch is most unfair.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

hari_it_ram said:


> I dont think its needed. There is no difference in process for 261311, 261312 and 261313 as all are same till visa lodge.




I agree, its just adds confusion and multiple threads...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

ksrikanthh said:


> how did i miss you and 261311 ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




There are no rounds, not bulk, and no unbulck. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

ridhidureja said:


> Hi
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Did you try accessing the tracker? It answers all of the above questions, give analysis, highlights - like all you need.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thepirate (Aug 8, 2016)

ksrikanthh said:


> hi thepirate,
> 
> this is good
> 
> ...


Agree with your thoughts here. We will be able to figure more specific information and trends as and when more invites are received.

For PTE it was my second attempt. Last time I got (lsrw - 75/75/76/75 ) and this time I got (lsrw - 77/89/83/78). Boy If could have handled spellings right, I was almost through ( spelling - 23, worth special mention  ). I want to try PTE again but next available slot in bangalore is in Dec so on a hold as of now. Waiting for some kind of motivation in this forum


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

thepirate said:


> Agree with your thoughts here. We will be able to figure more specific information and trends as and when more invites are received.
> 
> 
> 
> For PTE it was my second attempt. Last time I got (lsrw - 75/75/76/75 ) and this time I got (lsrw - 77/89/83/78). Boy If could have handled spellings right, I was almost through ( spelling - 23, worth special mention  ). I want to try PTE again but next available slot in bangalore is in Dec so on a hold as of now. Waiting for some kind of motivation in this forum




I had 9 attempts all in all... dont loose hope! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## saqibmumtaz (Sep 29, 2015)

Hi Everyone,

I have been following this forum silently for the last 15 days now.

Today, I decided to write down my case and get advice from the experienced guys:

Category : 261313 ( Software Engineer )
IELTS : L-8, R-7, S-6.5, W-6.5 ( 0 points )
ACS positive : 13/Oct/2016 ( 13 - 4 = 9 years ) ( 15 points )
Education : 15 points
Age : 25 points
EOI Submitted : 15/Oct/2016 ( 190 (NSW 55+5 ) - 60 )
Invitation : Waiting 

I have only submitted the EOI in the SillSelect (selected 190 visa type and NSW state) and now waiting. 
Hope I have not missed anything.

My qeustions are:

>My age right now is 38 years and 3 Months, So I have one year and 9 months (29 July 2018) before turning 40,
what are the chances that I will get the NSW invitation during this time period.

>The criteria mentioned in the NSW website has English capability as component. Does this check the overall band or as per DIBP criteria
(7 in each is considered superior english)


----------



## hari_it_ram (Jun 30, 2013)

andreyx108b said:


> I had 9 attempts all in all... dont loose hope!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




I gave 10 attempts before I cleared in July. 5 times missed by 1 mark in either reading or writing. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. Please bare my spelling and grammar as I am posting from mobile.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

saqibmumtaz said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Not overall. You need 7 in each. 

I would suggest get PTE done and score 65+ and get extra 10 points. 

Good luck


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sri_chk (Dec 3, 2015)

Hi All,

I received invite for 261313, total 60 points plus five if nominated. Received invite on 27th October'16
My details
261313
Created profile: 18th October
Points 60: Age 30, Lang:20, Degree:10
Experience: 1 year 4 months (after deduction)
I would like to believe my language points and Singapore resident status clinched the deal.
Can any one guide me on what documents required for applying to NSW. Corret me if I am wrong
these are the documents I am preparing.
Passport: Scan copy of original
ACS: Scan copy of original approval letter
Certification and Degree: Scan copy of MCSE certificate and degree certificate 
Resume: Once digital copy of the one submitted to ACS
Safe side I am also sending digital copies of latest payslips and service certificate.

Are these documents sufficient, any other documents required such as financial documentsfor proof of funds.


----------



## rgn589 (Nov 1, 2016)

Hi Everyone,
I have been following this thread for a long time .
I was after some information on anyone who is waiting for invite for 190 60+5 (NSW SS)
ANSco Code 261313

What are my chances?
PTE 85 75 79 77


----------



## rgn589 (Nov 1, 2016)

Hi Everyone,
I was wondering if anyone other than me is waiting for an invitation for ANSCO 261313 from April in 190 NSW (SS) 60+5
PTE A 85 75 79 77

and to the experts when can i expect an invitation?
my eoi date is 27 apr 2016 


Thanks in Advance


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

rgn589 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> I was wondering if anyone other than me is waiting for an invitation for ANSCO 261313 from April in 190 NSW (SS) 60+5
> PTE A 85 75 79 77
> 
> ...


Here is another user who is waiting since April 2016 under 261313. 

Can you please let us know your points for experience ? How much did you claim for experience?

please advise


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

rgn589 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I was wondering if anyone other than me is waiting for an invitation for ANSCO 261313 from April in 190 NSW (SS) 60+5
> 
> ...




Try to read the thread. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

rgn589 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> I was wondering if anyone other than me is waiting for an invitation for ANSCO 261313 from April in 190 NSW (SS) 60+5
> PTE A 85 75 79 77
> 
> ...


Hi rgn589,

Can you please update your points split up? What is overall experience? please advise


----------



## ausguy11 (Dec 1, 2015)

what is normal dates for NSW approval.

Today its 17th day.

Current trend: With reference to my job code, a person with the same points with same experience and PTE score had got ITA on 30 Sept 2016, and then NSW approval on 25 Oct 2016. (i.e after 25 days) ----- REFERRING TO USER (LADY BIRD) CASE

My ITA date is 13 Oct 2016, So can i expect approval till 10 November????


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

ausguy11 said:


> what is normal dates for NSW approval.
> 
> Today its 17th day.
> 
> ...


I have a feeling that you might receive the approval before the next 189 invitation round or few days after the next 189 round. Let's see.


----------



## rgn589 (Nov 1, 2016)

My split up exp is 2 yrs and for australian study i have 5 points age 30 and study 15 pte 10


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

ausguy11 said:


> what is normal dates for NSW approval.
> 
> Today its 17th day.
> 
> ...




2-6 weeks. Can go up to 12.

Check the tracker for data.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ausguy11 (Dec 1, 2015)

rgn589 said:


> My split up exp is 2 yrs and for australian study i have 5 points age 30 and study 15 pte 10


Most probably experience is hinderance... atleast 5 points for experience is good to go


----------



## ttmaa (Oct 20, 2016)

ausguy11 said:


> what is normal dates for NSW approval.
> 
> Today its 17th day.
> 
> ...


We got the invitation in the same day and I'm still waiting too, I hope we can get the approval before the next 189 invitation round...


----------



## ausguy11 (Dec 1, 2015)

ttmaa said:


> We got the invitation in the same day and I'm still waiting too, I hope we can get the approval before the next 189 invitation round...


yup... but our job code is different .. Still hope for the best..

Approvals basically come before 189 rounds?


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

ausguy11 said:


> yup... but our job code is different .. Still hope for the best..
> 
> 
> 
> Approvals basically come before 189 rounds?




No it does not 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ausguy11 (Dec 1, 2015)

andreyx108b said:


> No it does not
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Can you please elaborate your answer?


----------



## ttmaa (Oct 20, 2016)

ausguy11 said:


> yup... but our job code is different .. Still hope for the best..
> 
> Approvals basically come before 189 rounds?


No, but I feel many people get their approvals on Thursday or Friday...


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

ausguy11 said:


> Can you please elaborate your answer?




It takes 2-6 weeks after you submit your documents for approval irrespective of any rounds whatsoever. 

It can come any day monday to friday.




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

rgn589 said:


> My split up exp is 2 yrs and for australian study i have 5 points age 30 and study 15 pte 10


Ok i see you don't have points for experience correct?

Right now people with 10 pts experience are receiving invites from NSW under 261313. 

Thereafter we are hopefully expecting people with 5 pts experience to be cleared under 261313

Points for Experience is one of the major factors for receiving invites from NSW. 

Let's analyze the trend for next couple of months and track cases to those similar to yours with no points for experience.

That said anytime you u can track updates in immitracker.


----------



## uday63 (Sep 22, 2016)

Hi Guys,<br />
<br />
I see 'Health Clearance Provided- No action required' when I click on print summary button on health assessment page in immi account.<br />
<br />
Does this mean I cleared all the required medical tests and no adverse information found?<br />
<br />
Please advise.<br />
<br />
<br />
<br />
Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## uday63 (Sep 22, 2016)

Hi Guys,

I see 'Health Clearance Provided- No action required' when I click on print summary button on health assessment page in immi account.

Does this mean I cleared all the required medical tests and no adverse information found?
Please advise.



Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## nitiniit07 (Jul 19, 2016)

Hi Guys,

Today I got an email from skillselect saying-
Please be advised that you have received a message in your SkillSelect Mailbox Account.

But when I checked there is no such email, does any1 got such email's now or before.

Best Regards,
Nitin Bali


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

ttmaa said:


> We got the invitation in the same day and I'm still waiting too, I hope we can get the approval before the next 189 invitation round...


hi ttma,

good to see that people under your occupation ( Structural Engineer ) are receiving invites with 55+5 points from NSW


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

nitiniit07 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Today I got an email from skillselect saying-
> Please be advised that you have received a message in your SkillSelect Mailbox Account.
> ...


hi Nitin,

1. did you receive the email in your inbox or in your spam folder ?

2. after opening the email do you see that it's an email without body ?


----------



## nitiniit07 (Jul 19, 2016)

ksrikanthh said:


> hi Nitin,
> 
> 1. did you receive the email in your inbox or in your spam folder ?
> 
> 2. after opening the email do you see that it's an email without body ?



Hi Sri,

Ans 1. Got it in my Inbox.
Ans 2. It was an email with body from which I copy pasted the text and posted in my post.


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

nitiniit07 said:


> Hi Sri,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Have you checked the *correspondence* section of you EOI?


----------



## ravee183 (Oct 31, 2016)

Hi Everyone,

I Would be grateful , If you guys suggest this

Write now I am waiting for my invitation since July. My English score is 6 bands, Last week I have the sit the Exam to try for 7bands. Unfortunately still under 7bands, but the score are improve.

For this case I need to update my EOI with new scores.
L/R/S/W

Before. 6/6/7/6
Now. 6.5/6/7.5/6


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

ravee183 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I Would be grateful , If you guys suggest this
> 
> ...


hi ravee183,

what is your overall points split up and what is the sol category for which you have applied an eoi ?

i see your recent scores doesn't meet the criteria of scoring 7 in all sections so i don't think it would make a difference if you update your eoi with new scores.

i would suggest you to retake IELTS and aim for 7 in all sections or in fact you can give a try for PTE exam which is quite easier than IELTS and aim to score 65 in all sections. 

feel free to add your thoughts


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

nitiniit07 said:


> Hi Sri,
> 
> Ans 1. Got it in my Inbox.
> Ans 2. It was an email with body from which I copy pasted the text and posted in my post.





BulletAK said:


> Have you checked the *correspondence* section of you EOI?


yeah, i was about to check the same as well. do you notice any changes/updates when you login to your skillselect account ?


----------



## ravee183 (Oct 31, 2016)

ksrikanthh said:


> ravee183 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Everyone,
> ...


Hi Ksrikanth,

Thank you so much for your information.

My overall points 55+5 for the occupation called 342315.

This score also from PTE.


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

ravee183 said:


> Hi Ksrikanth,
> 
> Thank you so much for your information.
> 
> ...


Ok i see you have applied for electronic instrument trades worker correct ? 

Did you get a chance to check the current trend of people receiving invites for your category from NSW ? Try to check in immitracker portal as well.

Also the results that you updated looks like IELTS score. 

What is your pte scores in LRSW sections ? How much did you score out of 90?


----------



## ravee183 (Oct 31, 2016)

ksrikanthh said:


> ravee183 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Ksrikanth,
> ...


Hi Friend,

You are correct.

Based on the immitracker nobody receive the invitation for this occupation.

My PTE score- L 60/R 54/S 78/W 55.


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

ravee183 said:


> Hi Friend,
> 
> You are correct.
> 
> ...


Hmm, i also notice that out of 1993 invites allocated just 16 were invited under 189 for your category.

I think if you could practise some time and focus on reading and writing sections you can target 65 so that you can claim 10 pts for english. 

Since you have already applied for NSW you can work in parallel to crack pte 65. 

Feel free to add your thoughts


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

ravee183 said:


> Hi Friend,
> 
> You are correct.
> 
> ...


Hmm, i also notice that out of 1993 invites allocated just 16 were invited under 189 for your category.

I think if you could practise some time and focus on reading and writing sections you can target 65 so that you can claim 10 pts for english and go for 189 as well. 

Since you have already applied for NSW you can work in parallel to crack pte 65. 

Feel free to add your thoughts


----------



## saqibmumtaz (Sep 29, 2015)

Hi Everyone,

I have been following this forum silently for the last 15 days now.

Today, I decided to write down my case and get advice from the experienced guys:

Category : 261313 ( Software Engineer )
IELTS : L-8, R-7, S-6.5, W-6.5 ( 0 points )
ACS positive : 13/Oct/2016 ( 13 - 4 = 9 years ) ( 15 points )
Education : 15 points
Age : 25 points
EOI Submitted : 15/Oct/2016 ( 190 (NSW 55+5 ) - 60 )
Invitation : Waiting 

I have only submitted the EOI in the SillSelect (selected 190 visa type and NSW state) and now waiting. 
Hope I have not missed anything.

My qeustions are:

My age right now is 38 years and 3 Months, So I have one year and 9 months (29 July 2018) before turning 40,
what are the chances that I will get the NSW invitation during this time period.

The criteria mentioned in the NSW website has English capability as component. Does this check the overall band or as per DIBP criteria
(7 in each is considered superior english)


----------



## hannibalthegr8 (Feb 11, 2016)

saqibmumtaz said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I have been following this forum silently for the last 15 days now.
> 
> ...



Since time is of essence, You should try to get over all 7 in IELTS or 69 in PTE. 
You can also consider 5 partner points (if feasible).


----------



## Brane (Feb 26, 2016)

Dear Folks,
During Visa lodgement we have a question wherein we need to declare non migrating members of the family.
What is expected in this question.
Do we need to declare about our parents and also perform the medical examination for the same as I need to do for myself and my spouse?

Regards,
Brane


----------



## nitiniit07 (Jul 19, 2016)

ksrikanthh said:


> yeah, i was about to check the same as well. do you notice any changes/updates when you login to your skillselect account ?


Yeah I have checked the correspondence section in my EOI but there is no mail/update.


----------



## Brane (Feb 26, 2016)

*vISA LODGEMENT QUESTIONS*

Dear Experts,
Need ur help on visa lodgement questions below :-
Q:- Does the applicant have any dependent family members not travelling to Australia who are not Australian citizens or Australian permanent residents?

Is it fine to declare parents in Form 80 and not as non-migrating dependent family members ?because then I have to submit PCC and medicals for them as well

What if I dont declare them here but there is a section in form 80 which asks for parents information. What if I declare the info about my parents there because the question mentioned in form 80 says nothing about the parents being dependent?

So is it fine if I declare info about my parents in Form 80 and do not declare my parents in non-migrating dependent family members?

Will the CO cross question me?
Q :- Main language
Also what should I mention as the "Main language". IS it the first language which is mentioned on IELTS result?

my wife has not appeared for ielts. should she mention her mother tongue as the first language?

Qrevious countries of residence
Have any of the applicants lived in a country other than the primary applicant's usual country of residence?

I have lived in UK for less than a year and wife had been to US for a short business trip for a week and on multiple vacations to different countries. So do we need to provide address proofs for all these stays?

q:- Life in Australia - Australian values
The applicant declares that all persons included in this application who are 18 years or over have read, or had explained to them, information provided by the Australian Government on Australian society and values and agrees to the Australian Values statement.

I hope this is a Yes 


Kindly help!!!

Regards,
Brane


----------



## hari_it_ram (Jun 30, 2013)

Brane said:


> Dear Experts,
> 
> Need ur help on visa lodgement questions below :-
> 
> ...



I think your queries may be easily answered if you post this in 189 or 190 Visa lodge thread, As many here yet to cross nomination stage.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. Please bare my spelling and grammar as I am posting from mobile.


----------



## ttmaa (Oct 20, 2016)

I have waited NSW to approve my state sponsorship for 3 weeks, still no response...many of those who were invited on 13 Oct have received approval, feel a little bit worried about my state sponsorship...


----------



## ausguy11 (Dec 1, 2015)

ttmaa said:


> I have waited NSW to approve my state sponsorship for 3 weeks, still no response...many of those who were invited on 13 Oct have received approval, feel a little bit worried about my state sponsorship...


I have not received approval yet.

My ITA is 13 Oct 2016 and not got approval yet.. Its around 20 days.. 

i think we should show patience atleast till 42-45 days (2 to 6 weeks normally)


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

ausguy11 said:


> I have not received approval yet.
> 
> My ITA is 13 Oct 2016 and not got approval yet.. Its around 20 days..
> 
> i think we should show patience atleast till 42-45 days (2 to 6 weeks normally)


I have a feeling that you guys would receive approvals before next 189 round.


----------



## meraprvisa (May 11, 2016)

ausguy11 said:


> I have not received approval yet.
> 
> My ITA is 13 Oct 2016 and not got approval yet.. Its around 20 days..
> 
> i think we should show patience atleast till 42-45 days (2 to 6 weeks normally)




hello,

i am in the same boat..

hopefully we will get confirmation in another 10 days... at the max...

all the best..


----------



## gr33nb0y (Nov 12, 2013)

i am in the same boat, almost 3 weeks waiting for the approval


----------



## sarwarhusain (Sep 6, 2016)

Waiting for Sweet promised November where people get invited by NSW in bulk


----------



## gsferrari (Jun 11, 2016)

Well at least you guys have an invite. EOI in June for Stream-2 and still no invite out:


----------



## manisesetty_pr (Jan 19, 2016)

sarwarhusain said:


> Waiting for Sweet promised November where people get invited by NSW in bulk


Hi,

When will be the next round of invitation in November .

Thanks,
Subbu.


----------



## manisesetty_pr (Jan 19, 2016)

Hi,

I am having 65 points , but no points from English. Can i get invitation 189 or Do i need to wait for NSW. Because my main concern about 0 Points from English, so i don't think they will give priority for me even though i am having more than 8 years experience as per ACS assessment.

Please advise me.
When will be the next round of invitation in November for 189 & 190 NSW.

Thanks,
Subbu.


----------



## harryv123 (Jul 4, 2016)

manisesetty_pr said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am having 65 points , but no points from English. Can i get invitation 189 or Do i need to wait for NSW. Because my main concern about 0 Points from English, so i don't think they will give priority for me even though i am having more than 8 years experience as per ACS assessment.
> 
> ...


Don't know the exact date but you will surely get NSW Invite as well as 189 ITA in next round.


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

manisesetty_pr said:


> Hi,
> 
> When will be the next round of invitation in November .
> 
> ...


9 & 23 for 189 
11 & 25 Nov For NSW - Expected dates


----------



## vasanthkurup (May 12, 2016)

gsferrari said:


> Well at least you guys have an invite. EOI in June for Stream-2 and still no invite out:


What is your job code and the points?


----------



## PankajPandav (Aug 22, 2016)

Hi All,
I am going for ACS Assessment.
Can someone please let me know to whom the letter of role and responsibilities(From previous company) should be directed.


----------



## ridhidureja (Dec 14, 2015)

*NSW State nominaion*



PankajPandav said:


> Hi All,
> I am going for ACS Assessment.
> Can someone please let me know to whom the letter of role and responsibilities(From previous company) should be directed.



Hi

Letters should be directed to your HR

Regards
Ridhi


----------



## manisesetty_pr (Jan 19, 2016)

harryv123 said:


> Don't know the exact date but you will surely get NSW Invite as well as 189 ITA in next round.


Hi,

Please confirm me that, Even 189 Invitation they will prioritize in below Sequence 
1. Occupation Code
2. Points
3. English
4. Experience 
5. Effective EOI 

Thanks,
Subbu


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

manisesetty_pr said:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




In 189 Each anzsco has its own quota. Then: 
1. Points 
2. Doe 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PankajPandav (Aug 22, 2016)

ridhidureja said:


> Hi
> 
> Letters should be directed to your HR
> 
> ...


I have been asked by previous company's HR to fill up something like this.
I wanted to know The Concerned Authorities name should be ACS or DIBP or anything else.



Date: Will be mentioned by HR


Manger’s Name: 
Employee ID:

To,
The Concerned Authorities name

For E.g
U.S. Department of Homeland Security,
Citizenship and Immigration Services,
California Service Center


This certificate is issued as per request of Mr. Pankaj Pandav to apply for Visa/Higher education/Permanent residence/Green card etc.

Ex-Employee Name: Mr. Pankaj Pandav
Employee ID: 
Name of Entity: will be mentioned by HR
Designation/Job: will be mentioned by HR
Role: will be mentioned by HR
Date of Joining: will be mentioned by HR
Last Working Day: will be mentioned by HR
Full time or Part-time: Full time (45 hours each week)
Nature of Employment: Permanent Staff

Ex-Employee’s Manager’s Comments: 

During the duration of the above mentioned Employee’s employment, his fundamental responsibilities were __________________________________________________________________
[Please state project related responsibilities - please restrict yourself from providing project/ customer name on this letter]. 

Within his job scope, he gained experience in ¬¬¬¬¬¬¬¬_________________________________
[Please state technical/ managerial skills’ and platforms]


Throughout his time with Name of the legal entity, he acquired and demonstrated an understanding of a number of software/hardware environments and programs including________________________________________________________________
[Please state technical/ managerial skills’ and platforms]


----------



## harryv123 (Jul 4, 2016)

PankajPandav said:


> I have been asked by previous company's HR to fill up something like this.
> I wanted to know The Concerned Authorities name should be ACS or DIBP or anything else.
> 
> 
> ...


It should be similar to below

more.acs.org.au/__data/assets/pdf_file/0019/7570/Skilled-Employment-Reference-Example.pdf


----------



## manisesetty_pr (Jan 19, 2016)

andreyx108b said:


> In 189 Each anzsco has its own quota. Then:
> 1. Points
> 2. Doe
> 
> ...


You mean to say they wont consider English Points to prioritize to send an invitation if in case both of them have same anzsco and points?


----------



## Brane (Feb 26, 2016)

I have exhausted the space in employments section and the additional information section in both form 1221 and form 80.

How will I go about the same?

Any suggestions?
Regards,
Brane


----------



## FFacs (Jul 6, 2016)

Brane said:


> I have exhausted the space in employments section and the additional information section in both form 1221 and form 80.
> 
> How will I go about the same?
> 
> ...


At the bottom of the additional space section you'll see a little note. Do that.


----------



## Brane (Feb 26, 2016)

FFacs said:


> At the bottom of the additional space section you'll see a little note. Do that.



Hey thanks.. Din't notice that 

So by seperate statement do they mean that I have to fill a additional Part T form and then merge it to my original form 80 and form 1221?

But then this will be a problem for form 1221 as it is the last page and needs to be signed. So if i merge an additional copy of the last page then there will be two sections for signing.

What needs to be done then?


----------



## hari_it_ram (Jun 30, 2013)

For 189, they will issue ITA for all the EOI within the cutoff date and time irrespective of your english score. English filter will play major role in SS not in 189. Dont get confused you will 189 in one or two rounds or NSW in next Friday round.



manisesetty_pr said:


> You mean to say they wont consider English Points to prioritize to send an invitation if in case both of them have same anzsco and points?


----------



## pelanchelian (May 13, 2016)

Hi Folks,

Need your advice on this.

I had applied with System Administrator occupation code, which is in CSOL (Stream 2) - only 190 is possible. Check my signature for more info.

Since the invite is getting delayed, I was thinking of going for ACS validation for occupation, Computer Networks and System Engineer, which is in SOL (Stream 1). Also, i can go for 189.

But, my consultancy checked for that option and told me that this will reduce my points because of below reasons:

1. I have claimed 5pts for Aus experience. This 5 pts would be gone, because I was in Australia in 457 visa as System Administrator.

ACS seem to not consider this experience for points, because system admin (457 visa) will mismatch with Computer network & system engineer.

2. I may lose another 5 points on overall experience, as ACS may cut down that 2 years Aus experience in my overall experience.

So, my point will come to 60pts + 5 points. 65 points may not have good chance, and have wait for long time again.

Please, advise me on this.

Thanks,
Elan


----------



## hari_it_ram (Jun 30, 2013)

I disagree with all the points.

Point 1) If agent says this just because the job title being "system administrator" then its pure ignorance. Title does not matter, ROR does.

Points 2) Currently they havent consider 2 years of "suitability criteria" ? How come they will reduce only for Computer Networks and System Engineer, they shd have done the same for System admin as well.

Please do proper research dont accept agents words just like that.



pelanchelian said:


> Hi Folks,
> 
> Need your advice on this.
> 
> ...


----------



## hannibalthegr8 (Feb 11, 2016)

Hi All,

I have 65 points and have applied under 189 for 261111 on 2nd Nov. 

Should i be applying for NSW as will have 70 points there. My consultant says i should apply. Any idea/suggestion around it


----------



## Mohan007 (Oct 22, 2016)

saqibmumtaz said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I have been following this forum silently for the last 15 days now.
> 
> ...


Try PTE you will get through....

Category : 261311 (Analyst Programmer)
PTE (05/May/2016) : L-69, R-67, S-69, W-65 (10 points)
ACS positive (10/03/2016) : (8.5-4 = 4.5 years) (5 points)...experience after Oct 2011(1/11/2011) is valid, waited till 31st Oct 2016 to claim 10 Points
Education (B-Tech - EEE) : 15 points 
Age 33-years : 25 points 
EOI Submitted (15/July/2016) : (190 (NSW 55+5)
EOI Updated (31/Oct/2016) : (189 - 60 Points) (190 - NSW 65 points (60+5))
Invitation : Waiting :fingerscrossed:


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

Hey all Im on this URL SkillSelect where the current invitation round is showing 28 September 2016.

I remember someone sharing a new URL to access, If anyone can confirm that same it would be of great help. Cheers!!


----------



## hari_it_ram (Jun 30, 2013)

https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Work/Skil



aussiedream87 said:


> Hey all Im on this URL SkillSelect where the current invitation round is showing 28 September 2016.
> 
> I remember someone sharing a new URL to access, If anyone can confirm that same it would be of great help. Cheers!!


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

hari_it_ram said:


> https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Work/Skil


Thanks *@ hari_it_ram*


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

manisesetty_pr said:


> You mean to say they wont consider English Points to prioritize to send an invitation if in case both of them have same anzsco and points?




I dont see such scenario in sc189 invite rounds. 

They might have priorities for example in case of clash, such as two guys applied on 18.10.2016 at 18:55:41 (exact time) and both have 65 points, all below them have 60 points. In such scenario invite may come down to certain other priorities,i.e age, language, work exp... But the scenario in itself is almost non existent  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vsml (Jan 28, 2016)

hari_it_ram said:


> I disagree with all the points.
> 
> Point 1) If agent says this just because the job title being "system administrator" then its pure ignorance. Title does not matter, ROR does.
> 
> ...



Rightly said Ram. 

Hi Pelanchelian,
Agent has given you wrong information. Designation doesn't matter, Role and Responsibilities are important for skills assessment. So ACS will not deduct any of your exp if you have right roles required for the SOL you applying for.


----------



## ridhidureja (Dec 14, 2015)

*NSW State nominaion*



vsml said:


> Rightly said Ram.
> 
> Hi Pelanchelian,
> Agent has given you wrong information. Designation doesn't matter, Role and Responsibilities are important for skills assessment. So ACS will not deduct any of your exp if you have right roles required for the SOL you applying for.


Hi All

if some one is working as Reporting Analyst in Excel and Microsoft tools. What Responsibilities he can share for ACS Assessment. Work is on lines of analysis of Data in Excel and Data Migration.

Regards
Ridhi


----------



## Narayanan (Nov 3, 2016)

Hello Guys, Good morning. 

Thank you for my friend who found this site yesterday. Contains lot of information on Australian PR and came to my rescue while waiting for an invite on the EOI submitted in July. Could someone please throw their opinion on when I can roughly expect a invite.

ANZ code: 261311 Analyst Programmer
Education: Bachelor of Engg (Mechanical) 15 points 
DOB: Oct 1985 (Age 31) 30 points 
Exp: 9 yrs 4 months ACS Considered 4 yrs 1 month. 5 Points 
IELTS: 8, 7.5, 7.5, 7 - 10 Points (Tried PTE twice and never got speaking more than 79. IELTS once more but less than the previous attempt. Dont want to try any more) 
NSW State nomination: 5 points
Total --> 60 + 5 (SS) 
EOI Submitted: July 8th and selected both 189 and 190 in same EOI 
No invite yet. Is there anyone who is waiting with my profile? Are there any chances of getting invite or my Australian dreams are shattered ? :O


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

Narayanan said:


> Hello Guys, Good morning.
> 
> Thank you for my friend who found this site yesterday. Contains lot of information on Australian PR and came to my rescue while waiting for an invite on the EOI submitted in July. Could someone please throw their opinion on when I can roughly expect a invite.
> 
> ...


hi Narayanan,

i see you have 10 pts for english and 5 pts for experience. 

here is the current trend for 261311 ( Analyst Programmer ) and 261313 ( Software Engineer )

1. people with 10 pts for english and experience are receiving invites from NSW

2. people with 10 pts for english and 5 pts for experience ( 60+5) are waiting since April 2016 ( approximately ) under 261311 and 261313 

3. that said, we are hopefully expecting people with 5pts for experience to start sending out invites by NSW sometime sooner , may be in couple of months ( just an assumption ). once they start sending invites for 5 pts experience under 261311 , we would have more info on the time you would receive one. 

feel free to add your thoughts


----------



## Narayanan (Nov 3, 2016)

Today I am a bit relieved in seeing many guys waiting with the same points as mine through this forum. Me and my friend, we both raised EOI on the same day for the same ANZ code with the same points split. Hope all the 60 pointers get the 189 soon or atleast NSW nomination soon.


----------



## Brane (Feb 26, 2016)

Dear Experts,
In the Employment Section of Form 80, the unemployment clause states the following:-
all gaps between education

Why they will need this in the employment section.
In my case , I have completed my education first and then pursued with my job.

So is this clause relevant to me?

Regards,
Brane


----------



## hari_it_ram (Jun 30, 2013)

Brane said:


> Dear Experts,
> 
> In the Employment Section of Form 80, the unemployment clause states the following:-
> 
> ...




I really afraid you will get answers for this as we have separate thread for Form 80. Let's have this thread for NSW discussions alone 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. Please bare my spelling and grammar as I am posting from mobile.


----------



## ausguy11 (Dec 1, 2015)

when is next 189 rounD?

On skillset, it is still showing October dates


----------



## ttmaa (Oct 20, 2016)

ausguy11 said:


> when is next 189 rounD?
> 
> 
> 
> On skillset, it is still showing October dates




14 days after 26 Oct……


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

ausguy11 said:


> when is next 189 rounD?
> 
> On skillset, it is still showing October dates


I think nov 9.


----------



## ridhidureja (Dec 14, 2015)

*NSW State nominaion*



ksrikanthh said:


> hi Narayanan,
> 
> i see you have 10 pts for english and 5 pts for experience.
> 
> ...


Hi All


How many people with experience points 10 have still not got invite.

I am hoping people with Experience point 5 start getting invites soon.


Regards
Ridhi


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

ausguy11 said:


> when is next 189 rounD?
> 
> On skillset, it is still showing October dates


9 & 23 Nov


----------



## Toshee (Aug 24, 2015)

ridhidureja said:


> Hi All
> 
> 
> How many people with experience points 10 have still not got invite.
> ...


Same question:- Till what date people with experience points of 10 have got invite for 261313?


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

Toshee said:


> Same question:- Till what date people with experience points of 10 have got invite for 261313?


We are hopefully waiting for them to be almost cleared. Let's analyze the NSW invites in november month and keep tracking


----------



## nitiniit07 (Jul 19, 2016)

Any hopes for Software Tester(261314) from NSW, please find details in my signature.


----------



## daussie (Jun 16, 2016)

Brane said:


> Dear Experts,
> In the Employment Section of Form 80, the unemployment clause states the following:-
> all gaps between education
> 
> ...


Please post this type of questions on visa lodge thread. You will benifit by getting accurate answers by those who already lodged visa.


----------



## daussie (Jun 16, 2016)

Toshee said:


> Same question:- Till what date people with experience points of 10 have got invite for 261313?


I think they have cleared them all so far. Lets see. Im waiting since 17 May with 5 points for experiecne.:fingerscrossed:


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

daussie said:


> I think they have cleared them all so far. Lets see. Im waiting since 17 May with 5 points for experiecne.:fingerscrossed:


I wish you receive it in the nov and the long wait should come to an end.


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

nitiniit07 said:


> Any hopes for Software Tester(261314) from NSW, please find details in my signature.


Hi nitin,

1. Did you get a chance if anyone else applied for software tester and waiting for NSW ?

2. I think We need to track if NSW has started sending invites for the categories in csol stream 2 list. 

3. Once we start tracking them i think we will have more info. 

Feel free to add your thoughts


----------



## sainini (Sep 15, 2016)

ksrikanthh said:


> Hi nitin,
> 
> 1. Did you get a chance if anyone else applied for software tester and waiting for NSW ?
> 
> ...


Hello Nitin and Sri,

The csol 261314 is not invited by NSW as per the list for the current year. Further refer the attached screenshot. This is form https://www.anzscosearch.com/search/











I myself is from software testing but I applied in software engineering category with ACS and skillselect.

Best,
Nitish

Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

sainini said:


> Hello Nitin and Sri,
> 
> The csol 261314 is not invited by NSW as per the list for the current year. Further refer the attached screenshot. This is form https://www.anzscosearch.com/search/
> 
> ...


this is very helpful, thank u Nitish buddy 

@nitin : did you get a chance to apply for Victoria ?


----------



## Narayanan (Nov 3, 2016)

ksrikanthh said:


> I wish you receive it in the nov and the long wait should come to an end.


I'm afraid to say that my agent Kansas overseas told that it is going to be by Jan. Based on previous 3 yrs of their experiences this year PTE is playing the bad role here .

Even mediocre students from IT background is able to get 10 points and still claim experience points at 10 . 

That way Kansas themselves got 65 pointers doubled this year. Due to that huge number of 65 pointers for 261311 ,12,13 codes last year the invite period got pushed to Nov and Dec for 60 pointers while compared it to sep and Oct a year before . 

So it might even get pushed to couple of months more this year to Jan and Feb.

This is just their trend analysis and NSW and DIBP might surprise us in the next rounds . Who knows .. 

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## FFacs (Jul 6, 2016)

daussie said:


> I think they have cleared them all so far. Lets see. Im waiting since 17 May with 5 points for experiecne.:fingerscrossed:


Again, be aware that NSW is not obliged to hand out any invites, so the idea of a queue doesn't hold. If they are receiving a higher volume of high scoring candidates than last year they may hold off asking lower experience applicants for now. Don't wish to be mean, but don't want you to have false hope. It's not the case that lower scoring candidates will automatically be invites once the higher scorers are done.


----------



## daussie (Jun 16, 2016)

FFacs said:


> Again, be aware that NSW is not obliged to hand out any invites, so the idea of a queue doesn't hold. If they are receiving a higher volume of high scoring candidates than last year they may hold off asking lower experience applicants for now. Don't wish to be mean, but don't want you to have false hope. It's not the case that lower scoring candidates will automatically be invites once the higher scorers are done.


Here we are talking about occupation codes 2613xx. It should just be a matter of time before those with 5 points for experience to get invited.


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

Narayanan said:


> I'm afraid to say that my agent Kansas overseas told that it is going to be by Jan. Based on previous 3 yrs of their experiences this year PTE is playing the bad role here .
> 
> Even mediocre students from IT background is able to get 10 points and still claim experience points at 10 .
> 
> ...


hi Narayanan,

this is good info 

a quick clarification here : 

are you saying that your agent mentioned that people with 60+5 points having 5 pts for experience and 10 pts for english under 261311,12,13 started receiving invites around Nov/Dec last year and by Sep/Oct the previous year before last year ? please advise.


----------



## nitiniit07 (Jul 19, 2016)

sainini said:


> Hello Nitin and Sri,
> 
> The csol 261314 is not invited by NSW as per the list for the current year. Further refer the attached screenshot. This is form https://www.anzscosearch.com/search/
> 
> ...



Hi Nitish,

Mate I think you need to correct your research ways... trusting the info published in Private Consulting Websites is not a good way as well as mis-leading, have a look at snap taken from authentic NSW official website below, it clearly calls out which CSOL codes will not be called, hope that helps. 

*NSW will not be inviting candidates in the following CSOL occupations : Primary School Teacher (241213), Retail Pharmacist (251513), Architectural Draftsperson (312111), Industrial Pharmacist (251512), Hospital Pharmacist (251511) and Architect (232111).

Some how I am not able to paste the image here ....


----------



## Narayanan (Nov 3, 2016)

Yes. 60+5 received during this time by last year and couple of months in advance a year prior to that. So this year could be a little more delayed . But I wish there should not be any delay. Already spent too much on English exams not to wait and still left with wait game.


----------



## daussie (Jun 16, 2016)

ksrikanthh said:


> hi Narayanan,
> 
> this is good info
> 
> ...


Lets closly follow the trend based on available data guys. I saw last round 261313 with 10 points for experience DOE Oct 16 or so got invited. So, most probably those with 5 points for experiece will be invited in next round. For 261312 they already inviting those with 5 points for experiece.


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

FFacs said:


> Again, be aware that NSW is not obliged to hand out any invites, so the idea of a queue doesn't hold. If they are receiving a higher volume of high scoring candidates than last year they may hold off asking lower experience applicants for now. Don't wish to be mean, but don't want you to have false hope. It's not the case that lower scoring candidates will automatically be invites once the higher scorers are done.


a quick thought here : 

although the idea of queue doesn't get applied here, i believe NSW should have deadlines every month in releasing invites per their timelines. assuming that they don't keep waiting for people with more experience entering into their system and then releasing the invites, i guess they would filter the existing ones and start pushing to send invites

and this just happened for 261312 last month which i feel is a great move though the system is not completely perfect : 

people with 10 pts experience and 10 pts english were constantly receiving invites under 2613xx and in oct , i believe majority of people under 261312 having 5 pts for experience and 10 pts for english were started receiving invites ( i am pretty sure that this would had surprised many because beforehand it was under an assumption that people with 5 pts exp under all 2613xx categories may not receive invites at least for the next 5-6 months )

after observing this for 261312, i believe that there is a higher probability that the same could happen for 261311/261313

overall - prediction is different than reality. Let's analyse the activity of NSW invites in the month of Nov. 

feel free to add your thoughts


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

daussie said:


> Lets closly follow the trend based on available data guys. I saw last round 261313 with 10 points for experience DOE Oct 16 or so got invited. So, most probably those with 5 points for experiece will be invited in next round. For 261312 they already inviting those with 5 points for experiece.


cool


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

Narayanan said:


> Yes. 60+5 received during this time by last year and couple of months in advance a year prior to that. So this year could be a little more delayed . But I wish there should not be any delay. Already spent too much on English exams not to wait and still left with wait game.


yeah absolutely


----------



## daussie (Jun 16, 2016)

ksrikanthh said:


> yeah absolutely


Agreed! I gave 8 attempts.


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

daussie said:


> Agreed! I gave 8 attempts.


omg , 8 attempts ! patience level - 100 %


----------



## sainini (Sep 15, 2016)

nitiniit07 said:


> Hi Nitish,
> 
> Mate I think you need to correct your research ways... trusting the info published in Private Consulting Websites is not a good way as well as mis-leading, have a look at snap taken from authentic NSW official website below, it clearly calls out which CSOL codes will not be called, hope that helps.
> 
> ...


Hey Brother nitiniit07,

Firstly i had no intention of giving false/wrong info on the forum and i am sorry if i might have offended you. thanks for the sarcasm but none taken.

Now lets just put things in perspective, we find some info and share it with our known/unknown friends on the forum. May be my information is incorrect and you have the right to correct that but in some dignified way.

The details that you shared ,"NSW will not be inviting from csol.........." is rightly mentioned over the there on the NSW site.Are you eligible? - Live & Work in New South Wales

As i further went onto check the codes mentioned over there are codes which are actually in the Consolidated Sponsored Occupations List (CSOL) 190 subclass on the DIBP site. https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Work...ng-authorities/skilled-occupations-lists/CSOL but not in the NSW 190 Priority Skilled Occupation List - 2016-17 Skilled Nominated visa (subclass 190) mentioned on. http://www.industry.nsw.gov.au/__da...-priority-skilled-occupation-list-2016-17.pdf. And you never took the opportunity to look into the occupation list for NSW 190. 

Unfortunately 261314 software tester is also not the part of the NSW list for the current year. I wish it would have. and for the record we all are in the same boat so there is no point of misleading anyone.I hope this clears things!!!
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/images/smilies/smile.gif
Best,
Nitish


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

daussie said:


> Agreed! I gave 8 attempts.


Just saw your EOI date for NSW. Hopefully they have something to offer you in the upcoming rounds. Cheers!!


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

ksrikanthh said:


> omg , 8 attempts ! patience level - 100 %





daussie said:


> Agreed! I gave 8 attempts.


*@daussie * - I feel you will get above 79 in PTE with that score you achieved in IELTS


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

aussiedream87 said:


> *@daussie * - I feel you will get above 79 in PTE with that score you achieved in IELTS


yeah! definitely. @daussie : i think if you could spend some time and appear for PTE again, you stand a very good chance to crack 79


----------



## omnipotentkrishna (Jul 5, 2015)

Yes, even i have checked for Software Tester code but it is not listed in NSW. Even I am also waiting for NSW but my case is IELTS 6.5 band with 60 + 5NSW =65pts. We can't predict VISA allocation. Last year ppl with IELTS band 6 and 6.5 also got VISA within 2 months. One of my friend got 189 with IELTS 6.5 band. Compared to 189, 190 is faster. 
Let's all hope for best. 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mohan007 (Oct 22, 2016)

Query..

Hello folks, I have 60+5 points SS and have applied to NSW. Just to be ready with Documents what all are the documents NSW ask for once you get invitation from NSW and what are the chances of rejection there after from NSW? Do they also ask for some declaration ? Looks like they also ask for detailed resume, what should be the format and details, is it the same roles and responsibilities we mentioned during ACS?

On the other hand 'I have not applied for VIC though' but I have seen a lot of application gets rejected by them not sure of the reason is it specific to roles and responsibilities they are looking for in resume? 



Category : 261311 (Analyst Programmer)
PTE (05/May/2016) : L-69, R-67, S-69, W-65 (10 points)
ACS positive (10/03/2016) : (8.5-4 = 4.5 years) (5 points)...experience after Oct 2011(1/11/2011) is valid, waited till 31st Oct 2016 to claim 10 Points
Education (B-Tech - EEE) : 15 points 
Age 33-years : 25 points 
EOI Submitted (15/July/2016) : (190 (NSW 55+5)
EOI Updated (31/Oct/2016) : (189 - 60 Points) (190 - NSW 65 points (60+5))
Invitation : Waiting :fingerscrossed:


----------



## nitiniit07 (Jul 19, 2016)

omnipotentkrishna said:


> Yes, even i have checked for Software Tester code but it is not listed in NSW. Even I am also waiting for NSW but my case is IELTS 6.5 band with 60 + 5NSW =65pts. We can't predict VISA allocation. Last year ppl with IELTS band 6 and 6.5 also got VISA within 2 months. One of my friend got 189 with IELTS 6.5 band. Compared to 189, 190 is faster.
> Let's all hope for best.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


what is your code ?


----------



## omnipotentkrishna (Jul 5, 2015)

Software Engineer: 261313. 
I have checked the info in https://myimmitracker.com/. Where ppl got VISA with IELTS band 6.


----------



## jana1234 (Jul 2, 2016)

sainini said:


> Hey Brother nitiniit07,
> 
> Firstly i had no intention of giving false/wrong info on the forum and i am sorry if i might have offended you. thanks for the sarcasm but none taken.
> 
> ...


Hi Sainini,

Even if your occupation is not on the NSW Priority list but on the CSOL you can still submit an EOI for NSW and hope to get invited under Stream 2 (Stream 2: very highly ranking candidates in CSOL occupations*). 
nitiniit07 mentioned the excluded CSOL occupations of the Stream 2 from the industry.nsw.gov.au website.

Hope that makes sense?

My occupation is also not on NSW's Priority list but I submitted an EOI for NSW anyways and am hoping for a stream 2 invitation.


----------



## sainini (Sep 15, 2016)

jana1234 said:


> Hi Sainini,
> 
> Even if your occupation is not on the NSW Priority list but on the CSOL you can still submit an EOI for NSW and hope to get invited under Stream 2 (Stream 2: very highly ranking candidates in CSOL occupations*).
> nitiniit07 mentioned the excluded CSOL occupations of the Stream 2 from the industry.nsw.gov.au website.
> ...


I pray that everyone here gets the invite whatever be the way.

Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## jana1234 (Jul 2, 2016)

sainini said:


> I pray that everyone here gets the invite whatever be the way.
> 
> Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


Yes, me too!! :fingerscrossed:

Also the website that you showed the screenshot of was anszcosearch right? If you click on the second tab 'STATE ELIGIBILITY' under the occupation, you will see that NSW is also mentioned (even though it is not in the 'SUMMARY' tab) and then the Stream 2 info from the government website is quoted.


----------



## Prof2020 (Oct 30, 2016)

Hello, please I have two questions;

1. My EOI points of 70 is inclusive of the 5 points for state nomination. When NSW is reviewing applicants, will they consider the 65 points plus the additional 5 points or without it?

2. Looking at NSW website, it was stated that candidates are selected and ranked in the following order:

_Occupation
Australian Department of Immigration and Border Protection (DIBP) points score
English language ability
Skilled employment_

To what extent has this impacted on the selection/nomination of Accountants (General) or related occupations so far?


----------



## lucas.wszolek (Apr 5, 2016)

ksrikanthh said:


> omg , 8 attempts ! patience level - 100 %


I gave 7 attempts... :ballchain:


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

Mohan007 said:


> Query..
> 
> Hello folks, I have 60+5 points SS and have applied to NSW. Just to be ready with Documents what all are the documents NSW ask for once you get invitation from NSW and what are the chances of rejection there after from NSW? Do they also ask for some declaration ? Looks like they also ask for detailed resume, what should be the format and details, is it the same roles and responsibilities we mentioned during ACS?
> 
> ...



hi Mohan,

1. after you are invited here is the NSW portal link that has the list of documents that needs to submitted 

After you have been invited - Live & Work in New South Wales

2. chances of rejection from NSW - nope. i haven't seen any rejections provided all the docs are looking good related to our points score. we should be good for NSW approval.

3. NSW resume - i don't think there is a standard format set. you can use your own format and the important piece here is to update all your education , experience and other required info in your resume.

that said, i have collected a sample that people used for obtaining NSW approvals. feel free to drop me a private msg. i can send u. again this is just a sample. you can use your own format and i believe that should not be a prob.

4. VIc rejection - i am not quite sure on that. would request other folks to share their inputs 

feel free to add your thoughts


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

lucas.wszolek said:


> I gave 7 attempts... :ballchain:


ahh i see !! 

glad to see that you finally cracked with your required scores


----------



## Mohan007 (Oct 22, 2016)

ksrikanthh said:


> hi Mohan,
> 
> 1. after you are invited here is the NSW portal link that has the list of documents that needs to submitted
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info, Will send you private message for resume format


Category : 261311 (Analyst Programmer)
PTE (05/May/2016) : L-69, R-67, S-69, W-65 (10 points)
ACS positive (10/03/2016) : (8.5-4 = 4.5 years) (5 points)...experience after Oct 2011(1/11/2011) is valid, waited till 31st Oct 2016 to claim 10 Points
Education (B-Tech - EEE) : 15 points 
Age 33-years : 25 points 
EOI Submitted (15/July/2016) : (190 (NSW 55+5)
EOI Updated (31/Oct/2016) : (189 - 60 Points) (190 - NSW 65 points (60+5))
Invitation : Waiting :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Mohan007 (Oct 22, 2016)

daussie said:


> Agreed! I gave 8 attempts.



OMG....Salute for your patience


----------



## ridhidureja (Dec 14, 2015)

*NSW State nominaion*



Mohan007 said:


> Query..
> 
> Hello folks, I have 60+5 points SS and have applied to NSW. Just to be ready with Documents what all are the documents NSW ask for once you get invitation from NSW and what are the chances of rejection there after from NSW? Do they also ask for some declaration ? Looks like they also ask for detailed resume, what should be the format and details, is it the same roles and responsibilities we mentioned during ACS?
> 
> ...



Hi Mohan

If you are in Australia and in NSW then you can't apply for victoria unless you have permanent job offer.

Regards,
Ridhi


----------



## nitiniit07 (Jul 19, 2016)

jana1234 said:


> Yes, me too!! :fingerscrossed:
> 
> Also the website that you showed the screenshot of was anszcosearch right? If you click on the second tab 'STATE ELIGIBILITY' under the occupation, you will see that NSW is also mentioned (even though it is not in the 'SUMMARY' tab) and then the Stream 2 info from the government website is quoted.



all the best for ur PTE A2, hope you get 79+ in all 4 sections. I am also planning to give PTE again.


----------



## vraajkumar (Oct 16, 2015)

I am new this forum. I got the NSW invite last Week (Oct 27th, Thursday). 
Here are my complete details:

Category : 261313 ( Software Engineer )
EOI Date : May 16, 2016
Age points : 25
Edu: 15
Exp: 10
Lang: 10 ( PTE)
190 total : 65
Invited : 27th Oct, 2016
Applied : Nov 4, 2016


----------



## Prof2020 (Oct 30, 2016)

vraajkumar said:


> I am new this forum. I got the NSW invite last Week (Oct 27th, Thursday).
> Here are my complete details:
> 
> Category : 261313 ( Software Engineer )
> ...


Congratulations! 

Please, is the 65 points that you quoted inclusive of the 5 points from state nomination of without the 5 points? Thank you.


----------



## sainini (Sep 15, 2016)

vraajkumar said:


> I am new this forum. I got the NSW invite last Week (Oct 27th, Thursday).
> Here are my complete details:
> 
> Category : 261313 ( Software Engineer )
> ...


Many congratulations!!  

Looking at your signature, it is clear that belonging to software engineer category and people with 10 points for experience got the invite last week with overall 65 points including ss. We 5 pointers in experience and overall 65 with SS points are still to get invited I hope it comes asap.

Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## vraajkumar (Oct 16, 2015)

Thank you both.

@Prof2020, yes my total points for 190 is 65 including the 5 from NSW nomination.


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

vraajkumar said:


> I am new this forum. I got the NSW invite last Week (Oct 27th, Thursday).
> Here are my complete details:
> 
> Category : 261313 ( Software Engineer )
> ...


Congrats buddy !


----------



## ACN_IT (Sep 28, 2015)

Dear All,

Is there any chance for 263111 for NSW invitation with (60+5) applied on 29th Aug,16.

EOI Date:29 Aug,16.
Total Point:60
NSW:60+5
English:0
Exp:10


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

ACN_IT said:


> Dear All,
> 
> Is there any chance for 263111 for NSW invitation with (60+5) applied on 29th Aug,16.
> 
> ...


hi ACN_IT,

1. i see that you have applied an eoi for Computer Network and Systems Engineer (263111)

2. looks like you don't have points for english and it plays a vital role to receive an invite from NSW as their criteria has a consideration for english points as well.

3. at this stage, i would say that it would take some time for you to receive an invite. though i am not tracking the trends for 263111 i feel that you could consider to work and get at leat 10 points for english. thereafter it would increase the chances of an invite sooner from NSW.

feel free to add your thoughts


----------



## chandun (Nov 6, 2016)

daussie said:


> Lets closly follow the trend based on available data guys. I saw last round 261313 with 10 points for experience DOE Oct 16 or so got invited. So, most probably those with 5 points for experiece will be invited in next round. For 261312 they already inviting those with 5 points for experiece.


Hi,

I have 10pts in exp, but still waiting for NSW invite from Sep 13th, 2016. I have applied in 261313 code.

Not sure how the invites are being sent.

Thanks,
Chandu


----------



## hari_it_ram (Jun 30, 2013)

chandun said:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Points in English?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. Please bare my spelling and grammar as I am posting from mobile.


----------



## chandun (Nov 6, 2016)

hari_it_ram said:


> Points in English?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. Please bare my spelling and grammar as I am posting from mobile.


Hi Hari,

Below are my details.

Category : 261313 ( Software Engineer )
NSW EOI Date : Sep 13, 2016
Age points : 25
Edu: 15
Exp: 10
Lang: 10 (IELTS)
190 total : 65 (60 + 5 SS)
Invitation: waiting


Thanks,
Chandu


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

chandun said:


> Hi Hari,
> 
> Below are my details.
> 
> ...


hi chandu,

Having 10 pts for exp and 10 pts for english, you would receive an invite soon. Mostly probably in nov. Lets see.


----------



## hari_it_ram (Jun 30, 2013)

chandun said:


> Hi Hari,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Surprising to see this. 261312 with 5 points for exp, EOI date - 2 or 4th oct got invite last month. Hope you will get it soon. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. Please bare my spelling and grammar as I am posting from mobile.


----------



## suppala.sudhir (Mar 29, 2016)

Hi,<br />
My wife is holding bsc degree in computers and has 3yrs of IT experience . If I assess her skills with ACS will I get 5points? <br />
And do we require bank statement of her salary or just payslips enough?.<br />
Please suggest.<br />
My details<br />
Age:30(will lose 5points in Jan 23)<br />
Edu:15<br />
Aus study:5<br />
Pte:10<br />
Experience:0<br />
Total 60points for 261313 189visa<br />
Eoi submitted on 23/03/2016.<br />
190ss (60+5):05/06/2016<br />
<br />
<br />
<br />
261313,60points, sc189,Eoi date 23March2016.<br />
sc190,60+5,eoi 5th June 2016

261313,60points, sc189,Eoi date 23March2016.
sc190,60+5,eoi 5th June 2016


----------



## Prof2020 (Oct 30, 2016)

ksrikanthh said:


> hi chandu,
> 
> Having 10 pts for exp and 10 pts for english, you would receive an invite soon. Mostly probably in nov. Lets see.


I have 15 points for experience and 10 points for English. Date of effect of my EOI is 31st October while my 190 total is 70 points (65 + 5 SS). My occupation falls under 221111 (Accountant:General)

Is there a possibility of getting an invite this year? 

Should I consider assessment for my spouse to get additional 5 points? My only concern is VETASSESS!


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

hari_it_ram said:


> Surprising to see this. 261312 with 5 points for exp, EOI date - 2 or 4th oct got invite last month. Hope you will get it soon.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. Please bare my spelling and grammar as I am posting from mobile.


Definitely Surprising !!!


----------



## chandun (Nov 6, 2016)

Yeah really surprising. Hope will get the invite in Nov.


----------



## ausguy11 (Dec 1, 2015)

Any body got NSW approval?

EOI effective date : 30 sept
ITA date : 13 October


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

Prof2020 said:


> I have 15 points for experience and 10 points for English. Date of effect of my EOI is 31st October while my 190 total is 70 points (65 + 5 SS). My occupation falls under 221111 (Accountant:General)
> 
> Is there a possibility of getting an invite this year?
> 
> Should I consider assessment for my spouse to get additional 5 points? My only concern is VETASSESS!


hi prof2020,

1. I haven't tracked accountant category yet.

2. Did you get a chance to check if there is a separate thread where people tracking NSW invites for accountant catrgory?

3. Did you get a chance to have a look at immitracker portal checking for people who received invites from NSW 190 under accountant category?

4. If there is a possibility for you to get additional 5 points for spouse i would certainly say go for it because irrespective of any category i believe its good to increase our points score.

please advise.


----------



## Prof2020 (Oct 30, 2016)

ksrikanthh said:


> hi prof2020,
> 
> 1. I haven't tracked accountant category yet. *Ok*
> 
> ...


Thanks a great deal for your response. Please see my responses in bold above.


----------



## jana1234 (Jul 2, 2016)

nitiniit07 said:


> all the best for ur PTE A2, hope you get 79+ in all 4 sections. I am also planning to give PTE again.



Thank you!! I see that you also missed out by a few points in only one skill. How annoying is that?? I was so frustrated. Good luck for your next test too! :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Mohan007 (Oct 22, 2016)

vraajkumar said:


> I am new this forum. I got the NSW invite last Week (Oct 27th, Thursday).
> Here are my complete details:
> 
> Category : 261313 ( Software Engineer )
> ...


Congrats... but I think you got Invite too late, please confirm you applied for NSW SS on May 16 itself (DOE). The reason is as per Immitracker people with your point equivalent DOE till 19th Sep got Invite on 13th Oct Round.


----------



## sameerh1103 (Nov 6, 2016)

Hello Experts,

I have just submitted my EOI for NSW (190) on 4th November. I would love to know when I can expect an invite - just a rough estimate will be great (I know no one can predict the exact dates).

Below is my information:

Category : 261111 (ICT Business Analyst)
Age: 30 Points
Edu: 15 Points
Exp: 0 Points
Eng: 20 Points

Total 65 points (+5 points for SS from NSW = 70 Points)

EOI submitted: 4th November.


Thanks in advance.


----------



## ausguy11 (Dec 1, 2015)

sameerh1103 said:


> Hello Experts,
> 
> I have just submitted my EOI for NSW (190) on 4th November. I would love to know when I can expect an invite - just a rough estimate will be great (I know no one can predict the exact dates).
> 
> ...


No doubt u have very good points... but no experience can be a hurdle....

Rest a person with job code : 261111 can tell u current trend more clearly


----------



## bharat.rameshwar (Dec 14, 2015)

ausguy11 said:


> No doubt u have very good points... but no experience can be a hurdle....
> 
> 
> 
> Rest a person with job code : 261111 can tell u current trend more clearly




Mine are the exact same points. Submitted EOI on 12th October and received invite from NSW on 27th October.


----------



## sameerh1103 (Nov 6, 2016)

bharat.rameshwar said:


> Mine are the exact same points. Submitted EOI on 12th October and received invite from NSW on 27th October.




Same category as well ?


----------



## bharat.rameshwar (Dec 14, 2015)

sameerh1103 said:


> Same category as well ?




Oh sorry missed that. Yes same category as well.


----------



## ausguy11 (Dec 1, 2015)

@sameer ... enjoy u have good news


----------



## sameerh1103 (Nov 6, 2016)

Thank you for the information @ausguy11 & @bharat.rameshwar


----------



## ACN_IT (Sep 28, 2015)

Thanks for your Reply


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

sameerh1103 said:


> Hello Experts,
> 
> I have just submitted my EOI for NSW (190) on 4th November. I would love to know when I can expect an invite - just a rough estimate will be great (I know no one can predict the exact dates).
> 
> ...


In the next round or post that with 190 NSW. If you plan to go with 189 then its going to be long wait as the cut off is mid may for 65+5 pointers for ICT BA


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

Prof2020 said:


> I have 15 points for experience and 10 points for English. Date of effect of my EOI is 31st October while my 190 total is 70 points (65 + 5 SS). My occupation falls under 221111 (Accountant:General)
> 
> Is there a possibility of getting an invite this year?
> 
> Should I consider assessment for my spouse to get additional 5 points? My only concern is VETASSESS!


Im afraid invitation under NSW is going to be tough for 2016. Apologies if its hard on you but, that the bitter truth. There are lot of folks under 221111 waiting for invite and many are 65+5 pointers. Refer to this link for same https://myimmitracker.com/en/au/trackers/expression-of-interest-sc190. If you have scored 10 points in English I would recommend you go with that and also get your partners skill assessed to get those additional points. Additional 5 points always makes difference. Atleast in your case it will make a lot of difference.


----------



## ausguy11 (Dec 1, 2015)

Can someone share the subject line of NSW approval mail???

P.S. Please remove your name or EOI number from subject(if they are present)


----------



## Prof2020 (Oct 30, 2016)

aussiedream87 said:


> Im afraid invitation under NSW is going to be tough for 2016. Apologies if its hard on you but, that the bitter truth. There are lot of folks under 221111 waiting for invite and many are 65+5 pointers. Refer to this link for same https://myimmitracker.com/en/au/trackers/expression-of-interest-sc190. If you have scored 10 points in English I would recommend you go with that and also get your partners skill assessed to get those additional points. Additional 5 points always makes difference. Atleast in your case it will make a lot of difference.


Thanks for your frank advise, I appreciate. We shall consider skill assessment for my spouse.


----------



## daussie (Jun 16, 2016)

vraajkumar said:


> I am new this forum. I got the NSW invite last Week (Oct 27th, Thursday).
> Here are my complete details:
> 
> Category : 261313 ( Software Engineer )
> ...


HI, How many years of skilled experience you have?


----------



## daussie (Jun 16, 2016)

chandun said:


> daussie said:
> 
> 
> > Lets closly follow the trend based on available data guys. I saw last round 261313 with 10 points for experience DOE Oct 16 or so got invited. So, most probably those with 5 points for experiece will be invited in next round. For 261312 they already inviting those with 5 points for experiece.
> ...


How many years of skilled experience you have?


----------



## daussie (Jun 16, 2016)

Who can confirm whether NSW ranking consider points for skilled experience or years of skilled experience?


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

daussie said:


> Who can confirm whether NSW ranking consider points for skilled experience or years of skilled experience?


my guess : 

1. points for skilled experience 
2. if points are equal - eoi date of effect


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

Prof2020 said:


> Thanks for your frank advise, I appreciate. We shall consider skill assessment for my spouse.


You welcome and also see if you can score 20 points (superior) in English if in case you are proficient


----------



## bharat.rameshwar (Dec 14, 2015)

Got approval and skill select invitation for NSW 190!!!


----------



## ausguy11 (Dec 1, 2015)

bharat.rameshwar said:


> Got approval and skill select invitation for NSW 190!!!


Congrats mate.. that is really quick one ....best of luck for next step


----------



## Rainbows (Aug 1, 2016)

Congratulations on this achievement :+1: could you please share your time lines with us too?
Thanks.


----------



## rahejarajeev (Jun 29, 2016)

bharat.rameshwar said:


> Got approval and skill select invitation for NSW 190!!!


Congrats Bharat ! I guess yours sincerely for 261111 with 65 points. Am I right. Also you had applied on 15th Sep. Congrats once again. 

regards, 
Rajeev


----------



## bharat.rameshwar (Dec 14, 2015)

ausguy11 said:


> Congrats mate.. that is really quick one ....best of luck for next step


Thank you, now starts the hard part... 
Can you direct me to some page which lists all the documents requires to be submitted during Visa Lodge?


----------



## gr33nb0y (Nov 12, 2013)

bharat.rameshwar said:


> Got approval and skill select invitation for NSW 190!!!


Wow u are lucky brother. I have been waiting for more than 3 wks


----------



## Rainbows (Aug 1, 2016)

Guys, please tell me if anyone here knows how to apply in stream 2 in NSW because there seems to be no option in SkillSelect to mention it. 
My time line :
ANZSCO 212415
Total points: 70 (including 5 SS)
Your guidance will be very helpful.

Thanks all.


----------



## sudeep73 (Oct 15, 2016)

bharat.rameshwar said:


> Got approval and skill select invitation for NSW 190!!!


Congrats Bharat!!


----------



## ausguy11 (Dec 1, 2015)

Any developer programmer 261312 got approval who had almost similar scenario as below...

EOI : 30 Sept 2016
ITA : 13 OCT 2016


----------



## bharat.rameshwar (Dec 14, 2015)

gr33nb0y said:


> Wow u are lucky brother. I have been waiting for more than 3 wks





sudeep73 said:


> Congrats Bharat!!


Thank you guys.


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

bharat.rameshwar said:


> Got approval and skill select invitation for NSW 190!!!


Congrats bharat buddy


----------



## ausguy11 (Dec 1, 2015)

bharat.rameshwar said:


> Thank you, now starts the hard part...
> Can you direct me to some page which lists all the documents requires to be submitted during Visa Lodge?


 May be below link can help you

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...5466-190-visa-lodge-2016-january-onwards.html


----------



## nitiniit07 (Jul 19, 2016)

jana1234 said:


> Thank you!! I see that you also missed out by a few points in only one skill. How annoying is that?? I was so frustrated. Good luck for your next test too! :fingerscrossed:


It is frustrating but no other options so not thinking much abt it... jst need to go with the flow...


----------



## ttmaa (Oct 20, 2016)

gr33nb0y said:


> Wow u are lucky brother. I have been waiting for more than 3 wks




I'm the same and still no responce today... So sad...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ttmaa (Oct 20, 2016)

bharat.rameshwar said:


> Got approval and skill select invitation for NSW 190!!!




Congratulations!!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## daussie (Jun 16, 2016)

ksrikanthh said:


> daussie said:
> 
> 
> > Who can confirm whether NSW ranking consider points for skilled experience or years of skilled experience?
> ...


My guess was same. Got puzzled since couple of guys here claimed they were not invited even with older DOEs...


----------



## VIyer (Nov 2, 2016)

Hi All,

I'm new to the forum. I'm applying for NSW SS under Management Consultant code (224711). I've just submitted my EoI. 

My points:
Age: 30 points
English: 20 points
Education: 15 points
Work Ex: 5 points

Total (70+5) points.

I'm hoping to get an invite under Stream 2 since my occupation is not in the SOL but the CSOL.

Just wanted to get a sense of how this Stream 2 works? Do they look at specific occupations only or is across all occupations that they look for top ranking candidates? Then, is 75 a score with which I can hope to get an invite?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## bharat.rameshwar (Dec 14, 2015)

ksrikanthh said:


> Congrats bharat buddy


Thank you.


ausguy11 said:


> May be below link can help you
> 
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...5466-190-visa-lodge-2016-january-onwards.html


Thank you. Will check this.



ttmaa said:


> Congratulations!!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you


----------



## vvraj (May 24, 2016)

looks like its gonna be a long wait for 261313 nominations with 5 exp points. 

what say guys?! 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

vvraj said:


> looks like its gonna be a long wait for 261313 nominations with 5 exp points.
> 
> what say guys?!
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


Hmm this is a hot topic for people with 5 pts experience who are eagerly waiting for invites to be released from nsw i think we may need to wait and analyse the invitation trends in nov and dec from NSW for 2613 and take it from there  already they started inviting 261312 5 pts. Let's see.


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

bharat.rameshwar said:


> Thank you, now starts the hard part...
> Can you direct me to some page which lists all the documents requires to be submitted during Visa Lodge?


Below for checklist and the following Forms and Documents are required:-

A) Forms

1. Form 80- Personal Particulars for assessment including Character Assessment- to be filled by and completed for each applicants who are 16 years of age or over. All the questions to be answered. Avoid using N/A. There should not be any gap period in Question#18-Details of addresses of the places where you have lived during the last 10 years (including Australia), Question# 20 Employment History and Question # 21 Qualifications undertaken since secondary school. If there is a gap, provide an explanation for the same.

Note:- The form should be filled in Upper Case. Either by hand or can be type written. Sign at appropriate place and scan it back to be uploaded.

B) List of documents are required:
1. Photocopy of passports of PA, Spouse and all dependent children (if married). All pages duly notarized or colored scanned copies of original documents.
2. Academic/Education transcripts and certificates from Std Xth onwards for PA and Spouse (if married)- duly notarized or colored scanned copies of original documents.
3. Passport size photographs each of PA, Spouse and Children (with white background only)
4. Notarized copy or colored scanned copies of assessment result from the Assessment
5. Visa Processing Fee can be made either by Credit Card (Master Card/American Express/Visa) or travel card in favour of DIBP
6. Applicant charge 18 years or over
Additional Applicant charge under 18 years
AUD $ 3600/-
AUD $1800/-
AUD $900 /-
7. Notarized copy or colored scanned copies of Police Clearance Certificate from all countries where stayed for 12 months or more for PA, Spouse and dependent Children aged 16 years and above.
Note : Indian Police clearance certificate must be obtained only from the Regional Passport Office.--------------------- may be submitted later on request when medical received
8. Copy of birth certificate - duly notarized or colored scan copy of original document.
9. Notarized copies or colored scanned copies of original documents of Work Experience letters from all employers for PA and Spouse (if married)- particularly the current one which must be recently dated.
10. Notarized copy or colored scanned copies of original document of marriage certificate.
11. Birth certificates of children - duly notarized or colored scanned copies of original document.
12. Updated Resume of PA & Spouse (if applicable )
13. Form 16 (Tax related) from all present and past Employees (if applicable) - duly notarized or colored scanned copies of original document.
14. Form 2D Saral (if applicable) - Tax related - duly notarized or colored scanned copies of original document.
15. Salary Slips for at least 5-6 per year to cover the whole employment period. - Duly notarized or colored scanned copies of original document.
16. Copies of Bank Statement evidencing the deposit of Salary to cover the whole employment period (Notarized or colored scanned copies of original document)
17. Details of reference from present/past employment. (Notarized or colored scanned copies of original document)
18. References from Client/Customers (Appreciation letter). (Notarized or colored scanned copies of original document)
19. Notarized Copy or colored scanned copy of Valid IELTS for Primary applicant.
20. Colored scanned copy of IELTS with overall 4.5 bands for Secondary applicant or submit a letter from the college/institute/university in regard to medium of instructions as English during the course.
21. Sponsored Family supporting documents.

Various form that might be required.
Form 80 Personal Character Assesment
https://www.border.gov.au/Forms/Documents/80.pdf

Form 1221 Additional Personal Particulars Information Form
https://www.border.gov.au/Forms/Documents/1221.pdf

Form 26 and form 160 for medicals
http://www.border.gov.au/forms/Documents/26.pdf

http://www.border.gov.au/forms/Documents/160.pdf

Note: some documents not be applicable for other nationals like tax documents mentioned above. You can prepare similar document which might be applicable.


----------



## Nikhilkohli90 (Oct 18, 2016)

Hi Everyone,

I submitted my EOI on 4th OCT 2016 for Subclass 190. Could someone help me understand - how long would it take to expect a reply from NSW?

My details are as follow--

Nominated Occupation - Computer Network and Systems Engineer - 263111

Age - 30 PTS
English Language Ability Proficient -- 10
Level of educational qualification --15
State/Territory Nomination - 5
Total = 60
ACS Done - Positive


----------



## vvraj (May 24, 2016)

But that depends on the requirements in NSW for software engineers as well right? As per the trends here, we can see that there is a higher requirement for 261312 than 261313.

I am in a soup here. My experience points will increase by 5 as i will complete 7 years by the end of January. This will increase my points to 65 (w/o SS). 

And going by the last round results in 2613 for 189, people with 65 points have got an invite until 28th September.

The date of lodging of my EOI is 20th August. If i don't get an invite for NSW by January 2017, what are the chances of me getting a 189 invite?


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

vvraj said:


> But that depends on the requirements in NSW for software engineers as well right? As per the trends here, we can see that there is a higher requirement for 261312 than 261313.
> 
> I am in a soup here. My experience points will increase by 5 as i will complete 7 years by the end of January. This will increase my points to 65 (w/o SS).
> 
> ...


Yeah right. based on the demands in the market NSW may keep releasing more invites. Lets see. 

Also After your points is updated to 65 , waiting time for 189 roughly 1-2 months looking at the current trend for 2613.


----------



## Nikhilkohli90 (Oct 18, 2016)

Hi Everyone,

I submitted my EOI on 4th OCT 2016 for Subclass 190. Could someone help me understand - how long would it take to expect a reply from NSW?

My details are as follow--

Nominated Occupation - Computer Network and Systems Engineer - 263111

Age - 30 PTS
English Language Ability Proficient -- 10
Level of educational qualification --15
State/Territory Nomination - 5
Total = 60
ACS Done - Positive


----------



## sk1982 (Jun 7, 2015)

*189 or 190 NSW please suggest*

Hi All,

I have following points claimed for the EOI I had filled on 30 October 2016. Can anyone suggest me what is the chances of getting invitation. I heard that NSW 190 are quicker to invite and process the Visa too. 

Other issue is regarding 189 visa, as I am adding 5 more points in April 2016 from my current work experience, it would be rational for me to wait till April and go for 189?
if in case i got invitation from 190 before shall i grab that opportunity instead. Please suggest me. All you valuable suggestion would be appreciable.


Skilled Individual | Internal Auditor - 221214
VETASSESS Positive: 25 February 2016
PTE Academic : L: 90, R: 90, W: 90, S: 90
EOI Submitted : Oct 30, 2016 (65 Points for 189 (will be 70 in April 2016 due to work experience) & 70 Points for 190 [NSW])
EOI Invitation : XXXXX


----------



## bharat.rameshwar (Dec 14, 2015)

Rainbows said:


> Congratulations on this achievement :+1: could you please share your time lines with us too?
> Thanks.





rahejarajeev said:


> Congrats Bharat ! I guess yours sincerely for 261111 with 65 points. Am I right. Also you had applied on 15th Sep. Congrats once again.
> 
> regards,
> Rajeev



Hi guys, my timeline is on the signature now. Thank you for your wishes.


----------



## suppala.sudhir (Mar 29, 2016)

Hi guys..
Query: while submitting documents for 189/190visa..is it mandatory to submit form 16 even though we have payslips?

261313,60points, sc189,Eoi date 23March2016.
sc190,60+5,eoi 5th June 2016


----------



## meraprvisa (May 11, 2016)

aussiedream87 said:


> Below for checklist and the following Forms and Documents are required:-
> 
> A) Forms
> 
> ...




please confirm the highlighted points


----------



## sreejithkm (Oct 4, 2016)

Friends,

I have received positive ACS result for my wife today (category 261111). I am now eligible for the partner skill points and have updated 189 EOI with total points 70. I believe I can expect the 189 invite in next round.

Meanwhile, my 190 nomination is due on 10-Nov and wanted to withdraw the same so that it can be used for others, if possible. So it is possible to withdraw the 190 invite? Or I just need to wait for it to expire?

Please let me know...

-----------------------------------------------------
Category : 261112 (Systems Analyst)
Experience : 15 points (8.9 years as assessed by ACS)
PTE-A : 10 points (L:76, R:78, S:88, W:84)
Education : 15 points 
Age : 25 points 
189 EOI Submitted : 27-Sep-16 (65)
190/NSW EOI Submitted : 06-Oct-16 (65+5)
Invited for Nomination : 27-Oct-16 
189 EOI Updated : 07-Nov-16 (70)
-----------------------------------------------------


Thanks!

Sreejith


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

meraprvisa said:


> please confirm the highlighted points



Responses based on the questions highlighted.

2. Not required if you havent claimed any points. But, Do provide letter from last studied University stating her education was done in english.
3. Ask for Australia Visa at the photo studio. ( The photograph must be between 35-40mm wide and 45-50mm high. The photographs must show the full front view of the head, with the face in the middle of the photograph, and include the top of the shoulders.)
8. Incase you dont have Birth Certi. you can upload national ID such as PAN, ADHAAR along with Passport.
9. Show partners academic information as well.
12. CV is not required if you are not claiming points
16. Its additional proof to justify you employment.


----------



## daussie (Jun 16, 2016)

suppala.sudhir said:


> Hi guys..
> Query: while submitting documents for 189/190visa..is it mandatory to submit form 16 even though we have payslips?
> 
> 261313,60points, sc189,Eoi date 23March2016.
> sc190,60+5,eoi 5th June 2016


Can we know your points breakdown?


----------



## uday63 (Sep 22, 2016)

suppala.sudhir said:


> Hi guys..
> Query: while submitting documents for 189/190visa..is it mandatory to submit form 16 even though we have payslips?
> 
> 261313,60points, sc189,Eoi date 23March2016.
> sc190,60+5,eoi 5th June 2016


Not Mandatory.But good to have

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## prafireman06 (Oct 25, 2016)

Hello Guys, Good Morning all,
Does anyone know when will they start sending out November Invitations for SS190?
Please do let know!
Thanks in advance


----------



## gr33nb0y (Nov 12, 2013)

prafireman06 said:


> Hello Guys, Good Morning all,
> Does anyone know when will they start sending out November Invitations for SS190?
> Please do let know!
> Thanks in advance


no one knows for sure but based on the trend, should be thursday or friday this week


----------



## travelerzz (Feb 8, 2016)

Hi All,

I am having 65 point (w/o SS) and applied for NSW SS (70 points)
EOI submit date 10th Oct.
I see few people on the forum with the same points have already got a nomination on 27th Oct, but I haven't.
Is English score the only reason?
Any guesses when can I expect a nomination?

Details:
ANZCO Code:261112 - System Analyst
IELTS: R:8,W:7,L:8.5,S:8 10 pts
Age: 25 pts
Overseas Exp: 5 points
Au Experience: 10 points
Education: 15 pts

Thanks in Advance..


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

prafireman06 said:


> Hello Guys, Good Morning all,
> Does anyone know when will they start sending out November Invitations for SS190?
> Please do let know!
> Thanks in advance


based on the current trend here are the expected nov dates for 190 :

nov 10, 11, 24, 25


----------



## Nikhilkohli90 (Oct 18, 2016)

ksrikanthh said:


> based on the current trend here are the expected nov dates for 190 :
> 
> nov 10, 11, 24, 25


When can we expect for 
Computer Network and Systems Engineer - 263111


----------



## lucky0318 (Oct 5, 2016)

Nikhilkohli90 said:


> When can we expect for
> Computer Network and Systems Engineer - 263111


Hi Nikhilkohli90,

Can you mention ur points split. I am also on 263111.

ANZCO Code:263111
IELTS: 10 pts
Age: 30 pts
Overseas Exp: 0 points
Education: 15 pts
Spouse : 5 pts

NSW EOI submitted: 26-09-2016


----------



## ricky7 (Aug 21, 2016)

any dental technician has been invited by nsw please let me know guys


----------



## Nikhilkohli90 (Oct 18, 2016)

lucky0318 said:


> Hi Nikhilkohli90,
> 
> Can you mention ur points split. I am also on 263111.
> 
> ...


My points break up is as follow--
Age - 30 PTS
English Language Ability Proficient -- 10
Level of educational qualification --15
State/Territory Nomination - 5
Total = 60
ACS Done - Positive

EOI submitted - 4th OCT 2016

I'm not sure what does SPOUSE points mean in your case?


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

prafireman06 said:


> Hello Guys, Good Morning all,
> Does anyone know when will they start sending out November Invitations for SS190?
> Please do let know!
> Thanks in advance


190 do not follow any specific dates. They randomly send nominations. However, based on the trend its observed that this financial year they seem to call post 189 round. So you can expect this thursday or friday. Again this is just assumption based on trend. Good luck.


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

travelerzz said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am having 65 point (w/o SS) and applied for NSW SS (70 points)
> EOI submit date 10th Oct.
> ...


You are based out of Melbourne? If so go ahead and apply for VIC SS. You hold good chances to get ITA from them.


----------



## Nikhilkohli90 (Oct 18, 2016)

aussiedream87 said:


> 190 do not follow any specific dates. They randomly send nominations. However, based on the trend its observed that this financial year they seem to call post 189 round. So you can expect this thursday or friday. Again this is just assumption based on trend. Good luck.


Hi

Could you help me when can I expect my EOI
Nominated Occupation - Computer Network and Systems Engineer - 263111

Age - 30 PTS
English Language Ability Proficient -- 10
Level of educational qualification --15
State/Territory Nomination - 5
Total = 60
ACS Done - Positive

EOI submitted - 04th OCT 2016


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Nikhilkohli90 said:


> Hi
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Check the tables, see who with the same profile was invited and when. You can check the queue. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rainbows (Aug 1, 2016)

gr33nb0y said:


> prafireman06 said:
> 
> 
> > Hello Guys, Good Morning all,
> ...


Could you please help me understand this. Nominations may be sent out for which month's applicants this Thursday or Friday?


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Rainbows said:


> Could you please help me understand this. Nominations may be sent out for which month's applicants this Thursday or Friday?


There are no rounds, the trend can be understood by looking at the tables, however, there are not much trend, if you got 65+5 for almost any ANZSCO apart from accountant you will most likely receive an invite VERY quickly, matter of days sometimes. 

However, if you have 55+5 with any anzsco code, you will most likely will have to wait.


----------



## Rainbows (Aug 1, 2016)

andreyx108b said:


> Rainbows said:
> 
> 
> > Could you please help me understand this. Nominations may be sent out for which month's applicants this Thursday or Friday?
> ...


I have the following points and I applied EOI for NSW on Nov 4th 2016 because mine is in CSOL :
Age:25 pts
Pte: 10 pts
Experience: 15 pts
Education : 15 pts
SS190 : 5 pts
Total of 70 points on dibp. 
Do I stand a chance to get invitation from NSW on stream 2 then? How long would it take based on the table can you please guide...


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Rainbows said:


> I have the following points and I applied EOI for NSW on Nov 4th 2016 because mine is in CSOL :
> Age:25 pts
> Pte: 10 pts
> Experience: 15 pts
> ...


What is your ANZSCO?


----------



## Rainbows (Aug 1, 2016)

andreyx108b said:


> Rainbows said:
> 
> 
> > I have the following points and I applied EOI for NSW on Nov 4th 2016 because mine is in CSOL :
> ...


Mine is anzsco 212415 Technical Writer


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Rainbows said:


> Mine is anzsco 212415 Technical Writer


However, its not on NSW list? 

I just checked on https://www.anzscosearch.com/search/


----------



## Rainbows (Aug 1, 2016)

andreyx108b said:


> Rainbows said:
> 
> 
> > Mine is anzsco 212415 Technical Writer
> ...


But it's mentioned that nsw will look at the dibp CSOL for stream 2 category ...isn't it?
Stream 2 is introduced from 2015....pls confirm ya...going crazy.


----------



## hari_it_ram (Jun 30, 2013)

For the Oct round :-

Beside Oct *12th* and *26th*, is there anyone who got the NSW invite for nomination on *Oct 7th, 21th*?

I am just trying to understand whether NSW rolls out the invitation only after 189 rounds or even on the non-189 round weeks.


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

hari_it_ram said:


> For the Oct round :-
> 
> Beside Oct 12th and 26th, is there anyone who got the NSW invite for nomination on Oct 7th, 21th?
> 
> I am just trying to understand whether NSW rolls out the invitation only after 189 rounds or even on the non-189 round weeks.


Any updates from experienced folks or newbies who have received invites from NSW ? This would greatly help to track the release dates/timeline of invitation trends from NSW state ! 

Also does anyone have an idea how NSW sent invitations in the previous programme year 2015-16 ?is it something similar to the current way meaning after every 189 round or something differently ?


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

hari_it_ram said:


> For the Oct round :-
> 
> Beside Oct *12th* and *26th*, is there anyone who got the NSW invite for nomination on *Oct 7th, 21th*?
> 
> I am just trying to understand whether NSW rolls out the invitation only after 189 rounds or even on the non-189 round weeks.


What we see is the tip of an iceberg, NSW sends invites regularly, just look at the tracker and past dates, its usually has not correlation with sc189 invites rounds...


----------



## hari_it_ram (Jun 30, 2013)

andreyx108b said:


> What we see is the tip of an iceberg, NSW sends invites regularly, just look at the tracker and past dates, its usually has not correlation with sc189 invites rounds...




I definitely understand there is no relationship between 189 and NSW, but by the way they are issuing the invite makes me to think that they are in live relationship from July.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. Please bare my spelling and grammar as I am posting from mobile.


----------



## PankajPandav (Aug 22, 2016)

Hi All,

I received employment reference letter from my company. It is on company letter head with sign, description of duties, start date or employment (current company) but it does not specify whether it is full time or part time employment and though it does not specify country where i worked but its Indian company.

What can I do in this situation? Will attaching salary slips help?


----------



## meraprvisa (May 11, 2016)

anyone who can confirm the list of docs required for loging 190NSW For 16 month old kid?

please confirm


----------



## Abrockks (Sep 18, 2016)

Hi all,

Any idea when an invitation can be expected from NSW for 65+5 points for 261112, would appreciate tentative timeframe.. 

also is there any chance that 189 invitation can be received for sure before it reaches its cap? or state nomination would be preferred? please advise..!!

Thanks,
Sephali


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

Abrockks said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Any idea when an invitation can be expected from NSW for 65+5 points for 261112, would appreciate tentative timeframe..
> 
> ...


189 It will take time for 65 pointers as the cut off for 2611xx is at May 12th I guess. 190 is something you can expect.


----------



## mithun-nz (Jun 6, 2016)

Guys I applied for NSW only today. Could you please tell me when can I expect an invite (in a month or two?). I am asking this because I don't want to set my expectations and get disappointed later!

My details are:

Code: Developer Programmer
Points: 60 + 5

Please do respond! Thanks in advance!


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

mithun-nz said:


> Guys I applied for NSW only today. Could you please tell me when can I expect an invite (in a month or two?). I am asking this because I don't want to set my expectations and get disappointed later!
> 
> My details are:
> 
> ...


hi mithun,

How many points did you claim for experience and english? please advise.


----------



## PankajPandav (Aug 22, 2016)

Hi All,

I received employment reference letter from my company. It is on company letter head with sign, description of duties, start date or employment (current company) but it does not specify whether it is full time or part time employment and though it does not specify country where i worked but its Indian company.

What can I do in this situation? Will attaching salary slips help?


----------



## r14975 (Apr 5, 2016)

*Query in mind*

Hi Expats

just a query in mind...

*The experience mentioned on myimmitracker.com by people are according to ACS or total experience.*

Because according to myimmitracker.com, people more than 5 year of experience are cleared. *Please guide*.
===============================================
I am also waiting for 190 SS from NSW.

Point Breakdown:-
Age-30
Education-15
English-10
Experience-5
Total- 60 +5 (NSW SS)

EOI date- 28 July, 2016


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

PankajPandav said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I received employment reference letter from my company. It is on company letter head with sign, description of duties, start date or employment (current company) but it does not specify whether it is full time or part time employment and though it does not specify country where i worked but its Indian company.
> 
> What can I do in this situation? Will attaching salary slips help?


hi Pankaj,

does the pay slip has any info that mentions you are a full time employee ? please advise.


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

r14975 said:


> Hi Expats
> 
> just a query in mind...
> 
> ...


hi r14975,

even i have the same question for quite some time ? !!! waiting for an answer ? , let's see 

but i see 2 things : 

1. some of them could update their total number of years in the experience column

2. some may update their skilled experience alone given by ACS after deduction 

i wish the experience column could be renamed as skilled experience column in immitracker UI such that it might be quite clear that everyone needs to update their skilled exp !

feel free to add your thoughts


----------



## PankajPandav (Aug 22, 2016)

ksrikanthh said:


> hi Pankaj,
> 
> does the pay slip has any info that mentions you are a full time employee ? please advise.


No, salary slips dont have that information but offer letter has, will that work?


----------



## daussie (Jun 16, 2016)

ksrikanthh said:


> hi r14975,
> 
> even i have the same question for quite some time ? !!! waiting for an answer ? , let's see
> 
> ...


I dont think people stick to any standard. Coz states like Victoria consider non-skilled experiece for ACS Occupations and also skilled experiecne and experience deduction may not that relavant for other skill accessing authorities.


----------



## mithun-nz (Jun 6, 2016)

Hi Srikanth, I claimed 10 points for English and 5 points for the experience.

Thanks!




ksrikanthh said:


> hi mithun,
> 
> How many points did you claim for experience and english? please advise.


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

daussie said:


> I dont think people stick to any standard. Coz states like Victoria consider non-skilled experiece for ACS Occupations and also skilled experiecne and experience deduction may not that relavant for other skill accessing authorities.


Good info buddy ! 
Would than mean experience column most likely denotes the overall experience meaning majority would update their total experience rather than their skilled ?


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

PankajPandav said:


> No, salary slips dont have that information but offer letter has, will that work?


I think that should suffice provided its stated in the offer letter clearly that you are a full time employee !

On the other hand i wanted to check if you can get it updated again in the emp reference letter freshly ? Just checking ?


----------



## PankajPandav (Aug 22, 2016)

ksrikanthh said:


> I think that should suffice provided its stated in the offer letter clearly that you are a full time employee !
> 
> On the other hand i wanted to check if you can get it updated again in the emp reference letter freshly ? Just checking ?


I checked with them but according to them, they have a fixed format and wont be changing anything to that format.


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

mithun-nz said:


> Hi Srikanth, I claimed 10 points for English and 5 points for the experience.
> 
> Thanks!


Ok, for developer programmer 261312 people with 5 pts experience, 10 pts english started receiving invites recently from NSW. Please give 3-4 months time roughly ( this may reduce as well ) Looking at the current trend you would r
eceive one.


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

r14975 said:


> Hi Expats
> 
> just a query in mind...
> 
> ...


Cant predict that. I updated ACS experience and ideally most of them would have put the experience that was given for assessment beat ACS, RPL etc. Again im just assuming.


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

aussiedream87 said:


> Cant predict that. I updated ACS experience and ideally most of them would have put the experience that was given for assessment beat ACS, RPL etc. Again im just assuming.


yeah looks like it's not completely reliable because few may add their overall experience as well besides their skilled exp from ACS, EA and so forth !!!

PS : i see that i have added my overall experience there  , i think i need to update it to my ACS skilled experience which would be more suitable.


----------



## Narayanan (Nov 3, 2016)

anyone got 189 invite with 60 points in 2613** category ?


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

Narayanan said:


> anyone got 189 invite with 60 points in 2613** category ?


Morning !

60 point's in 2613x - nope i don't think so.


----------



## Narayanan (Nov 3, 2016)

ksrikanthh said:


> Morning !
> 
> 60 point's in 2613x - nope i don't think so.


So only hope is NSW nomination .. mostly 189 for this month is done then 

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

Narayanan said:


> So only hope is NSW nomination .. mostly 189 for this month is done then
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


Yea, Let's analyze the nov trends from NSW most likely starting tomo


----------



## sounddonor (May 1, 2013)

My agent told me Victoria is closing to ict from November 11 to next year march hurry folks


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

sanjeewa said:


> My agent told me Victoria is closing to ict from November 11 to next year march hurry folks
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Meaning starting nov 11 2016 until march 2017 people under ICT most likely won't receive invites from Vic irrespective of their points ? please advise.


----------



## sounddonor (May 1, 2013)

ksrikanthh said:


> Meaning starting nov 11 2016 until march 2017 people under ICT most likely won't receive invites from Vic irrespective of their points ? please advise.




I don't know brother as they told me they will not accept new applications during that period 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Narayanan (Nov 3, 2016)

ksrikanthh said:


> Yea, Let's analyze the nov trends from NSW most likely starting tomo


I think 2613** codes with 60 points and just 10 points for English might not get invited this year 🙁

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

sanjeewa said:


> I don't know brother as they told me they will not accept new applications during that period
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Oh ok ! Let's see


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

Narayanan said:


> I think 2613** codes with 60 points and just 10 points for English might not get invited this year ?de41
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


For 190?


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

ksrikanthh said:


> For 190?


Yes..Looks like he was referring to 190 SS


----------



## Rainbows (Aug 1, 2016)

Rainbows said:


> andreyx108b said:
> 
> 
> > Rainbows said:
> ...


Anzsco 212415

Please someone check my time line to confirm if am eligible for nsw stream 2 190 visa.


----------



## manisesetty_pr (Jan 19, 2016)

Hi,

Do we need minimum 10 Points from English to get NSW invitation even though total points 70 (65+5 SS)?

I never seen any one in ImmTrancker got invited (NSW) with 0 points on english and total points 70 including SS points.

Thanks,
Subbu


----------



## sk1982 (Jun 7, 2015)

manisesetty_pr said:


> Hi,
> 
> Do we need minimum 10 Points from English to get NSW invitation even though total points 70 (65+5 SS)?
> 
> ...


NSW will send the invitation in following order for the candidates:
Occupation (Should be in priority list)
DIBP Points
English (Very important)

If someone has a superior point in english and his/her points is equal to you then they will get the first preference not you. Hence please try to score at least 7 in each band.


----------



## daussie (Jun 16, 2016)

manisesetty_pr said:


> Hi,
> 
> Do we need minimum 10 Points from English to get NSW invitation even though total points 70 (65+5 SS)?
> 
> ...


You will get invite from 189 with in next 2 rounds.


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

Good morning/evening folks ! 

All the best to everyone who are waiting to receive approvals and invites from NSW for 190 tomo/day after tomo


----------



## lucas.wszolek (Apr 5, 2016)

Any production engineer here waiting for an invitation?
I haven't seen many in the last weeks.

Any expectation for invites soon from NSW? Maybe I have a chance. It's being hard this anxiety...lol


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

lucas.wszolek said:


> Any production engineer here waiting for an invitation?
> I haven't seen many in the last weeks.
> 
> Any expectation for invites soon from NSW? Maybe I have a chance. It's being hard this anxiety...lol


Tomo/Day after tomo - time for raining invites from NSW 190 for many/all categories


----------



## lucas.wszolek (Apr 5, 2016)

ksrikanthh said:


> Tomo/Day after tomo - time for raining invites from NSW 190 for many/all categories



Raining invites was good! :lol:

Let's pray for this!:fingerscrossed:


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

lucas.wszolek said:


> Raining invites was good! :lol:
> 
> Let's pray for this!:fingerscrossed:


All the best Lucas buddy


----------



## akryptik (Aug 10, 2016)

ksrikanthh said:


> Tomo/Day after tomo - time for raining invites from NSW 190 for many/all categories


what's the source of this news ? 

What about 2339 ?


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

akryptik said:


> what's the source of this news ?
> 
> What about 2339 ?


per current trend NSW invites are being sent the next day/two after every 189 round.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Hopefully they would invite some this week. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

good day folks ! 

please do update here if you receive an invite from NSW today !


----------



## daussie (Jun 16, 2016)

No invites today?


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

daussie said:


> No invites today?


Silent so far today ! Interesting


----------



## sainini (Sep 15, 2016)

Yeah none yet, keeping my fingers crossed😇

Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

I am guessing this time NSW has planned to release the invites on a single day i.e tomorrow since it's been a silent day till now. Let's see.


----------



## vsml (Jan 28, 2016)

Hi,
26th Oct results updated. However they haven't updated state sponsorship details for Oct. Its still showing Sep results. Looking at the results, it looks like there is a huge 65 pointers in 189 and 190. So the timeline for getting SS invites for people who has Exp =5pts is going to be tougher every month. However invites sent so far doesn't look like too many in number, so there is still a hope for NSW invites. lets hope for the best outcome.


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

ksrikanthh said:


> Tomo/Day after tomo - time for raining invites from NSW 190 for many/all categories


Any drop of rain yet?


----------



## rahulpop1 (Jul 16, 2016)

BulletAK said:


> Any drop of rain yet?




Nothing yet!


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

BulletAK said:


> Any drop of rain yet?


Not even drizzling  lol


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

ksrikanthh said:


> Not even drizzling  lol


haha


----------



## vraajkumar (Oct 16, 2015)

I got the NSW 190 approval today. I will be applying for the visa soon. Will keep everyone posted.


Category : 261313 ( Software Engineer )
EOI Date : May 16, 2016
Age points : 25
Edu: 15
Exp: 10
Lang: 10 ( PTE)
190 total : 65
Invited : 27th Oct, 2016
Applied : Nov 4, 2016
Approved: Nov 10,2016


----------



## rahejarajeev (Jun 29, 2016)

vraajkumar said:


> I got the NSW 190 approval today. I will be applying for the visa soon. Will keep everyone posted.
> 
> 
> Category : 261313 ( Software Engineer )
> ...


Congrats Kumar !!!

regards, 
Rajeev


----------



## daussie (Jun 16, 2016)

vraajkumar said:


> I got the NSW 190 approval today. I will be applying for the visa soon. Will keep everyone posted.
> 
> 
> Category : 261313 ( Software Engineer )
> ...


Seems today still they approving. will send fresh invites tomorrow.


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

daussie said:


> Seems today still they approving. will send fresh invites tomorrow.


Probably.. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Kasun.Tharaka (Sep 29, 2016)

vraajkumar said:


> I got the NSW 190 approval today. I will be applying for the visa soon. Will keep everyone posted.
> 
> 
> Category : 261313 ( Software Engineer )
> ...


Congratz buddy...


----------



## vsml (Jan 28, 2016)

vraajkumar said:


> I got the NSW 190 approval today. I will be applying for the visa soon. Will keep everyone posted.
> 
> 
> Category : 261313 ( Software Engineer )
> ...


Wow !! so quick mate. Congrats. All the best for the next step. 
me too on same boat of timeline as urs, hopefully expecting approval soon

__________________
261313 (Software Engineer)
Points: 65 (Exp-10, PTE-10, Edu-15, Age:25, NSW-5)
EOI: 189 (60) -22 Sep 2016
EOI 190 NSW (65) - 2nd Oct 2016.
NSW Invitation to apply for Nomination: 27/10/2016
NSW application submitted: 30/10/2016
Waiting for NSW Approval:


----------



## Rainbows (Aug 1, 2016)

andreyx108b said:


> Hopefully they would invite some this week.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Would they invite all fields uniformly?


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

Rainbows said:


> Would they invite all fields uniformly?


its all depends on your points and code.


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

vraajkumar said:


> I got the NSW 190 approval today. I will be applying for the visa soon. Will keep everyone posted.
> 
> Category : 261313 ( Software Engineer )
> EOI Date : May 16, 2016
> ...


Congrats rajkumar !


----------



## vsml (Jan 28, 2016)

vraajkumar said:


> I got the NSW 190 approval today. I will be applying for the visa soon. Will keep everyone posted.
> 
> 
> Category : 261313 ( Software Engineer )
> ...


Anyone have any idea, are they sending out approval based on specific technical/ domain skills? Is there a chance we won't be getting approval based on our skills?

@Raj- Can you tell us what is your technical/domain skills?


----------



## FFacs (Jul 6, 2016)

vsml said:


> Anyone have any idea, are they sending out approval based on specific technical/ domain skills? Is there a chance we won't be getting approval based on our skills?
> 
> @Raj- Can you tell us what is your technical/domain skills?


They do indeed. The order of ranking is Skill, DIBP Points, Experience, English (though we suspect the last two are the other way round). What's important to remember is they set thresholds (which we don't get to see) for each. If that means no-one gets invited, so be it. They also appear to have set the thresholds (and even the requirement for any invites) differently for skills with identical R&R, suggesting they do so based on the skill description. Good luck


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

vraajkumar said:


> I got the NSW 190 approval today. I will be applying for the visa soon. Will keep everyone posted.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Congrats!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vsml (Jan 28, 2016)

FFacs said:


> They do indeed. The order of ranking is Skill, DIBP Points, Experience, English (though we suspect the last two are the other way round). What's important to remember is they set thresholds (which we don't get to see) for each. If that means no-one gets invited, so be it. They also appear to have set the thresholds (and even the requirement for any invites) differently for skills with identical R&R, suggesting they do so based on the skill description. Good luck


So there is no guarantee that whoever got invitation to apply for nomination would get approved from the state? There is still a chance to be ignored? Its a pain then. Have to travel in an unconfirmed path.


----------



## gr33nb0y (Nov 12, 2013)

4 weeks of waiting  are they really approve the nomination based on occupation priority?


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

vsml said:


> So there is no guarantee that whoever got invitation to apply for nomination would get approved from the state? There is still a chance to be ignored? Its a pain then. Have to travel in an unconfirmed path.




I have never see a person not being approved. 

Invite depends on factors though. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

gr33nb0y said:


> 4 weeks of waiting  are they really approve the nomination based on occupation priority?




Never heard of such. 2-6 week wait time in 90% of cases. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vsml (Jan 28, 2016)

andreyx108b said:


> I have never see a person not being approved.
> 
> Invite depends on factors though.
> 
> ...


Thanks mate. Hoping for the best.


----------



## vraajkumar (Oct 16, 2015)

Thanks everyone. Even I was surprised to see 2 email today ( one from skillselect and one from NSW).

I have 11+ years of experience. 8 years of web ( Ecomm , banking domain ). 2+ years in Home automation IoT (JavaScript, iOS). Out of 11 years, 7 was in US and I also have Master's degree from US, not sure whether these matters.

All the best for everyone, hope you will get in the coming weeks.


----------



## meraprvisa (May 11, 2016)

gr33nb0y said:


> 4 weeks of waiting  are they really approve the nomination based on occupation priority?



same here .. i also submitted docs on 17Oct2016, but still waiting for approval... 

some of the members got approval in a week..

:fingerscrossed:


----------



## FFacs (Jul 6, 2016)

FFacs said:


> They do indeed. The order of ranking is Skill, DIBP Points, Experience, English (though we suspect the last two are the other way round). What's important to remember is they set thresholds (which we don't get to see) for each. If that means no-one gets invited, so be it. They also appear to have set the thresholds (and even the requirement for any invites) differently for skills with identical R&R, suggesting they do so based on the skill description. Good luck


Apologies, I read "approval" as "invite". Not aware of whether they have different handling for different skills.


----------



## vsml (Jan 28, 2016)

vraajkumar said:


> Thanks everyone. Even I was surprised to see 2 email today ( one from skillselect and one from NSW).
> 
> I have 11+ years of experience. 8 years of web ( Ecomm , banking domain ). 2+ years in Home automation IoT (JavaScript, iOS). Out of 11 years, 7 was in US and I also have Master's degree from US, not sure whether these matters.
> 
> All the best for everyone, hope you will get in the coming weeks.


Thanks Raj. My skills and exp is closely similar to yours. I think the invitation timeline difference could also be a fact to be consider who has approved, might be depending on the Case Officer who picks our application and approves the nomination. 

Anyway hoping for the best outcome to come through in near days.


----------



## meraprvisa (May 11, 2016)

vsml said:


> Thanks Raj. My skills and exp is closely similar to yours. I think the invitation timeline difference could also be a fact to be consider who has approved, might be depending on the Case Officer who picks our application and approves the nomination.
> 
> Anyway hoping for the best outcome to come through in near days.



approval time totally depends upon the person who is handling your case. if your case is assigned to UNDER Performer then DELAY is expected.....

i am also waiting. submitted docs and fee on 17Oct2016.

all the best guys...


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

meraprvisa said:


> approval time totally depends upon the person who is handling your case. if your case is assigned to UNDER Performer then DELAY is expected.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Totally second that. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vsml (Jan 28, 2016)

meraprvisa said:


> approval time totally depends upon the person who is handling your case. if your case is assigned to UNDER Performer then DELAY is expected.....
> 
> i am also waiting. submitted docs and fee on 17Oct2016.
> 
> all the best guys...


Hi
What's that under performer? All these new terms haven't heard before. Where do find all these details?


----------



## meraprvisa (May 11, 2016)

vsml said:


> Hi
> What's that under performer? All these new terms haven't heard before. Where do find all these details?




no need to worry.


----------



## lucas.wszolek (Apr 5, 2016)

Consider that I received an invitation from WA to apply for nomination. I didn't applied due to some reasons. Am I still avaiable to receive an invitation from another state right away? 

Also, am I avaiable to receive an 189 invitation right away?


----------



## Rainbows (Aug 1, 2016)

lucas.wszolek said:


> Consider that I received an invitation from WA to apply for nomination. I didn't applied due to some reasons. Am I still avaiable to receive an invitation from another state right away?
> 
> Also, am I avaiable to receive an 189 invitation right away?


If you put ANY as the option then yes. You will get invite from other states too and you can choose where you want to go. 189 and 190 you should choose then ...correct me seniors if am wrong here.


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

lucas.wszolek said:


> Consider that I received an invitation from WA to apply for nomination. I didn't applied due to some reasons. Am I still avaiable to receive an invitation from another state right away?
> 
> Also, am I avaiable to receive an 189 invitation right away?


You will but, why do you want to let the invite go instead dont apply it right? As you are making other person who just in Q after you. My suggestion please let the invite go waste. Any suggestions feel to post them.


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

Rainbows said:


> If you put ANY as the option then yes. You will get invite from other states too and you can choose where you want to go. 189 and 190 you should choose then ...correct me seniors if am wrong here.


Choosing YES wont get you invite under 190. It has to be specific state which you intend to apply.


----------



## manisesetty_pr (Jan 19, 2016)

will it be any invitation tomorrow 11/11/2016?


----------



## lucas.wszolek (Apr 5, 2016)

aussiedream87 said:


> You will but, why do you want to let the invite go instead dont apply it right? As you are making other person who just in Q after you. My suggestion please let the invite go waste. Any suggestions feel to post them.


I can't apply to WA because it's necessary to have a job contract in advancem which I haven't. That why.

WA should send invitation in a different manner. Quite hard to hand a job contract in hand and then expect an invitation without any sure. Which employer would agree with that?

Anyways, I can't apply because of this!


----------



## sunil304047 (May 24, 2016)

Dear Seniors,

I have one query related to spouse points. My job code is 261313 and it comes under both 189 & 190 categories. I am already done with the ACS and got it positive. 

Now the problem is: my spouse job code comes under 190 category (Client Servicing Executive(She has a post graduation in Advertising and Public Relations) and according to my agent, I need to be in the same CSOL list. Somebody told me that I can also apply for my spouse 5 points if I will apply as a CSOL candidate. 

I am really confused. Please help me in this so that I can avail spouse points. Your comments will be deeply appreciated.


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

manisesetty_pr said:


> will it be any invitation tomorrow 11/11/2016?


Hopefully yes from NSW.


----------



## manisesetty_pr (Jan 19, 2016)

Do we get invitation until unless we have 10 Points in English, even though for 70 (65+5 SS) points?


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

manisesetty_pr said:


> Do we get invitation until unless we have 10 Points in English, even though for 70 (65+5 SS) points?


hi manisesetty,

per current trend NSW is sending invites under 261311 and 261313

10 or more pts for experience and 10 pts for engiish

per current trend NSW is sending invites under 261312 for 

5 or more pts for experience and 10 pts for engiish

i am not quite sure if NSW has sent an invite for 2613x with 0 points for english ! 

feel free to add your thoughts !


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

manisesetty_pr said:


> will it be any invitation tomorrow 11/11/2016?


NSW surprised today by not sending any invites compared to the previous time where they sent out invites on the next day (thursday) after the 189 round ! 

let's see if tomo NSW invites rain is going to pour or not !!!


----------



## manisesetty_pr (Jan 19, 2016)

ksrikanthh said:


> hi manisesetty,
> 
> per current trend NSW is sending invites under 261311 and 261313
> 
> ...


Any valuable information from experts?


----------



## hari_it_ram (Jun 30, 2013)

manisesetty_pr said:


> Any valuable information from experts?




What @ksrikanth mentioned is very much valuable as well 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. Please bare my spelling and grammar as I am posting from mobile.


----------



## manisesetty_pr (Jan 19, 2016)

hari_it_ram said:


> What @ksrikanth mentioned is very much valuable as well
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. Please bare my spelling and grammar as I am posting from mobile.


 As per @ksrikanth comments, NSW will give prioritize in sequence - ANZSCO Code, English, Experience, Points? 

Please correct me if i am wrong...


----------



## hari_it_ram (Jun 30, 2013)

manisesetty_pr said:


> As per @ksrikanth comments, NSW will give prioritize in sequence - ANZSCO Code, English, Experience, Points?
> 
> 
> 
> Please correct me if i am wrong...


This is general filter model for NSW,

Occupation 
DIBP Points
English
Work experience

What ksrikanth shared is current NSW invite scenario for 2613 jobcode.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. Please bare my spelling and grammar as I am posting from mobile.


----------



## microdh (Nov 1, 2016)

manisesetty_pr said:


> As per @ksrikanth comments, NSW will give prioritize in sequence - ANZSCO Code, English, Experience, Points?
> 
> 
> 
> Please correct me if i am wrong...




ANZSCO Code，Points，English，Experience


从我的 iPhone 发送，使用 Tapatalk


----------



## manisesetty_pr (Jan 19, 2016)

hari_it_ram said:


> Occupation
> DIBP Points
> English
> Work experience
> ...


Thanks Hari


----------



## uday63 (Sep 22, 2016)

sunil304047 said:


> Dear Seniors,
> 
> I have one query related to spouse points. My job code is 261313 and it comes under both 189 & 190 categories. I am already done with the ACS and got it positive.
> 
> ...


Hi Sunil,

Both the job codes should be under specific state's CSOL(for 190) or SOL(189)

If both job codes present in CSOL then you can avail spouse points in 190 for that particular state.

Similarly,

If both job codes present in SOL then you can avail spouse points in 189.

Below are the conditions though.

1.Positive assessment from the concerning authority.

2.Competent english(IELTS 6 in each module)

3.Age less than 50 years

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## PankajPandav (Aug 22, 2016)

Can some one help me with ACS Reassessment procedure details? Has anybody done it?
I want to do ACS ReAssessment for different ANZSCO Code. Previous ACS assessment was for Systems Administrator (262113) now I want to do it for Systems Analyst (261112). I have got employment references on company letterheads as well.
If i can not upload new documents then can some one take a look at my earlier employment reference and let me know if this will hold true for System Analyst as well?
How to proceed? I am really confused. Need expert advise.


----------



## sunil304047 (May 24, 2016)

Thanks for your valuable comments. I understand this point. My job code is in 190 also. I talked to my agent yesterday, she said some strange thing. She was saying you have done your ACS in 189 category. To go with the 190, you have to do the ACS again for 190.

I am little but confused as the job code is same for both 189 or 190. Please advise.





uday63 said:


> Hi Sunil,
> 
> Both the job codes should be under specific state's CSOL(for 190) or SOL(189)
> 
> ...


----------



## sounddonor (May 1, 2013)

sunil304047 said:


> Thanks for your valuable comments. I understand this point. My job code is in 190 also. I talked to my agent yesterday, she said some strange thing. She was saying you have done your ACS in 189 category. To go with the 190, you have to do the ACS again for 190.
> 
> I am little but confused as the job code is same for both 189 or 190. Please advise.


You don't need to another ACS if that job code in 190 list. Is she a MARA agent?


----------



## daussie (Jun 16, 2016)

I thought skill assessment is for job code, not depend on visa class. She must be confused. ....


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

daussie said:


> I thought skill assessment is for job code, not depend on visa class. She must be confused. ....


Yes !

@sunil : please take a look what @daussie has mentioned. Skill assessment doesn't depend on visa rather it's dependent on job code.


----------



## NaveenDabas (Sep 13, 2016)

Any chances for 190 round today?


----------



## manisesetty_pr (Jan 19, 2016)

Any one got NSW invitation today?


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

manisesetty_pr said:


> Any one got NSW invitation today?





NaveenDabas said:


> Any chances for 190 round today?


Only time can tell. Wait and see if anyone confirms on the same.


----------



## ttmaa (Oct 20, 2016)

I have a good news to share with you all, my NSW SS was approved this morning....I have waited it for 29 days


----------



## manisesetty_pr (Jan 19, 2016)

ttmaa said:


> I have a good news to share with you all, my NSW SS was approved this morning....I have waited it for 29 days


My Heartily Congrats for you buddy


----------



## vsml (Jan 28, 2016)

ttmaa said:


> I have a good news to share with you all, my NSW SS was approved this morning....I have waited it for 29 days


Wow!! Congrats mate. Wish you all the very best for your next step.


----------



## Rainbows (Aug 1, 2016)

ttmaa said:


> I have a good news to share with you all, my NSW SS was approved this morning....I have waited it for 29 days


Congratulations. ...please can you share your time line?


----------



## ttmaa (Oct 20, 2016)

vsml said:


> Wow!! Congrats mate. Wish you all the very best for your next step.


THX, and the same to you.


----------



## ttmaa (Oct 20, 2016)

manisesetty_pr said:


> My Heartily Congrats for you buddy


Thanks and wish you all the best for your next step.


----------



## Rainbows (Aug 1, 2016)

Hey any Technical Writers or Journalist in this group who applied 190?


----------



## ttmaa (Oct 20, 2016)

Rainbows said:


> Congratulations. ...please can you share your time line?


Thanks, I published my timeline in my signature.


----------



## Rainbows (Aug 1, 2016)

ttmaa said:


> Thanks, I published my timeline in my signature.


Ohh kewl...I was on enhanced view on mobile so the signatures were not visible. Got it now. Thanks and all the best!


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

ttmaa said:


> I have a good news to share with you all, my NSW SS was approved this morning....I have waited it for 29 days


Congrats ttma buddy !


----------



## gr33nb0y (Nov 12, 2013)

ttmaa said:


> I have a good news to share with you all, my NSW SS was approved this morning....I have waited it for 29 days


congrats bro, hopefully mine will be soon, maybe early next week


----------



## hari_it_ram (Jun 30, 2013)

2 more hrs for NSW COB for the day. Hope either it will be "NONE" or "To All" invite round, if at all they have planned.


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

hari_it_ram said:


> 2 more hrs for NSW COB for the day. Hope either it will be "NONE" or "To All" invite round, if at all they have planned.


Yea !


----------



## daussie (Jun 16, 2016)

Anyone please update ?????


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

70 minutes more for business hours to end in Sydney


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

;


ksrikanthh said:


> NSW surprised today by not sending any invites compared to the previous time where they sent out invites on the next day (thursday) after the 189 round !
> 
> let's see if tomo NSW invites rain is going to pour or not !!!


Seems it won't be even any drizzling today bro 



ttmaa said:


> I have a good news to share with you all, my NSW SS was approved this morning....I have waited it for 29 days


Congrats ttmaa! 

Seems they are still busy with the approvals. 

I am losing hope for the day.


----------



## Narayanan (Nov 3, 2016)

I dont think there are any more invites gonna come. Are there any more rounds in this month?
I am not able to take anymore waiting. Heart is sinking day by day


----------



## microdh (Nov 1, 2016)

Narayanan said:


> I dont think there are any more invites gonna come. Are there any more rounds in this month?
> 
> I am not able to take anymore waiting. Heart is sinking day by day




Just stay tuned bro. Invitations would come on time at 5 pm.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## daussie (Jun 16, 2016)

What time they triggered last time????


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

daussie said:


> What time they triggered last time????


by now ppl have confirmed that they were nominated.


----------



## manisesetty_pr (Jan 19, 2016)

microdh said:


> Just stay tuned bro. Invitations would come on time at 5 pm.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Is it possible?


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

Its 5PM Sydney time and no sign of invitations today.


----------



## gr33nb0y (Nov 12, 2013)

at 4:45, my friend got invited for external auditor 70pts with eoi 10/11


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

BulletAK said:


> ;
> 
> Seems it won't be even any drizzling today bro
> 
> ...


People were prepared for rain shower of invites from NSW today ! 

Looks like NSW is planning for thunder shower of invites soon something more than rain shower

Confidence and hope level -100 %. Let's wait for the next best occasion  it might be still be today as the day hasn't ended


----------



## microdh (Nov 1, 2016)

gr33nb0y said:


> at 4:45, my friend got invited for external auditor 70pts with eoi 10/11




It started!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

microdh said:


> It started!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Here comes the rainnnnnn !!


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

daussie said:


> Anyone please update ?????


Invites started to drizzle


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

daussie said:


> What time they triggered last time????


Anytime during their business hours !!! They don't have exact timing i guess.


----------



## daussie (Jun 16, 2016)

No invites today. Lets shift hopes for next week.


----------



## gr33nb0y (Nov 12, 2013)

Aslo got my nomination approval just now


----------



## hari_it_ram (Jun 30, 2013)

Should be "*Year*", as per the tread by NSW. More than invites, lack of transparency is killing.



daussie said:


> No invites today. Lets shift hopes for next week.


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

gr33nb0y said:


> at 4:45, my friend got invited for external auditor 70pts with eoi 10/11





microdh said:


> It started!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





ksrikanthh said:


> Here comes the rainnnnnn !!


It might be just a nomination approval and visa invitation from DIBP, not the nomination invitation from NSW.

No invites today!


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

BulletAK said:


> It might be just a nomination approval and visa invitation from DIBP, not the nomination invitation from NSW.
> 
> No invites today!


yeah the tracker seem to show nothing too.


----------



## ahmedali85 (Jan 3, 2014)

When is the next invitation round?


----------



## hannibalthegr8 (Feb 11, 2016)

26th Oct Result is out.

261111 has just moved a week. New Cut Off date is 18 May 2016 11.23 pm.

Any Idea what is happening ??


----------



## qiangwang2505 (Aug 18, 2016)

hari_it_ram said:


> Should be "*Year*", as per the tread by NSW. More than invites, lack of transparency is killing.


What do you mean by "Year"? We should expect any invitation until 2017? why?


----------



## qiangwang2505 (Aug 18, 2016)

gr33nb0y said:


> at 4:45, my friend got invited for external auditor 70pts with eoi 10/11


Please confirm, is it invitation or approval?


----------



## Toshee (Aug 24, 2015)

qiangwang2505 said:


> Please confirm, is it invitation or approval?


What to do now, no invitation today


----------



## qiangwang2505 (Aug 18, 2016)

Toshee said:


> What to do now, no invitation today


I won't worry too much about it. Maybe lately there are so many invitations they have to process, so they didn't have much time to send out new invitations. Or even better, maybe they are preparing a large amount of invitations for next "round" which cost lots of time so they couldn't invite today. Unlike 189, NSW assess eoi and send out invitation by people. Either way, I won't worry too much. Let's just hope next "round".


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

BulletAK said:


> It might be just a nomination approval and visa invitation from DIBP, not the nomination invitation from NSW.
> 
> No invites today!


Yea ! Looks like it seems to a bit rain of approvals today rather than the invites 

Let's wait for the invite rain


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

Hi All,

I just wanted to add a Quick summary :

Looking at the past few months NSW has been sending invites the next day or two days after 189 round. 

This time unusually NSW haven't sent any invite after the first 189 round in Nov. May be they are still working on the process to release it (just an assumption). 

However NSW has sent approvals for few yesterday and today who had applied for nomination. 

Let's closely analyse the next best occasion at nov when NSW is looking forward to release the invites scheduled for nov month. 

My guess : sometime before next 189 round in Nov or they may release all together after next 189 round. 

Feel free to add if I missed or misstated anything


----------



## manisesetty_pr (Jan 19, 2016)

aussiedream87 said:


> yeah the tracker seem to show nothing too.


yes i think you are right


----------



## taga (Mar 9, 2016)

ksrikanthh said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I just wanted to add a Quick summary :
> 
> ...


Thanks for the summary mate, you saved me from reading last 10-15 pages.


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

taga said:


> Thanks for the summary mate, you saved me from reading last 10-15 pages.


 !!


----------



## PankajPandav (Aug 22, 2016)

Experts , Quick Question -

Do Employment References (On Company Letterhead) /Salary slips needs to be notarized? Or True Copy stamp is enough?


----------



## gr33nb0y (Nov 12, 2013)

qiangwang2505 said:


> Please confirm, is it invitation or approval?


Confirmed i got the approval, my friend got the inviation for nomination


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

gr33nb0y said:


> Confirmed i got the approval, my friend got the inviation for nomination


Great congrats !

Can you please share the details for which your friend applied ?


----------



## PankajPandav (Aug 22, 2016)

ksrikanthh said:


> Great congrats !
> 
> Can you please share the details for which your friend applied ?


Hello Ksrikanthh,

Can you please advise on below -
Do Employment References (On Company Letterhead) /Salary slips needs to be notarized? Or True Copy stamp is enough?


----------



## daussie (Jun 16, 2016)

If no one received invites today, we can expect invites in next week. Please confirm if anyone got invited.


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

PankajPandav said:


> Experts , Quick Question -
> 
> Do Employment References (On Company Letterhead) /Salary slips needs to be notarized? Or True Copy stamp is enough?


True copy is enough.


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

daussie said:


> If no one received invites today, we can expect invites in next week. Please confirm if anyone got invited.


there was nothing from NSW.


----------



## qiangwang2505 (Aug 18, 2016)

gr33nb0y said:


> Confirmed i got the approval, my friend got the inviation for nomination





aussiedream87 said:


> there was nothing from NSW.


According to @gr33nb0y, his friend got invited today.


----------



## Anl (Nov 8, 2016)

*biotechnologist*



Ozziescientist said:


> That is wonderful news! If you just do a couple of the practice tests from the link that I posted earlier, get familiar with all aspects of the test, and look at how to write an essay for these sorts of exams, I'm sure you will do better than in your IELTS. Be sure to know the difference of comparing and contrasting things, how to structure an essay to bring your opinion across while making a compelling case, and give evidence for why you agree or disagree with something. These are general requirements for any college entrance exam or language exam, so look for some examples. Good luck for your next exam
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

qiangwang2505 said:


> According to @gr33nb0y, his friend got invited today.


well good if he does but there is no one else who confirmed abt invitation.


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

PankajPandav said:


> Hello Ksrikanthh,
> 
> Can you please advise on below -
> Do Employment References (On Company Letterhead) /Salary slips needs to be notarized? Or True Copy stamp is enough?


Hi Pankaj,

Can you please let me know if you are going to submit it to ACS or dibp ? please advise

Employment reference in stamp paper : it needs to be notarised but true copy seal is not required because the contents are in stamp paper

Employment reference in company letter head : if you are going to submit a photocopy then it needs to be notarised . If you are going to submit original coloured copy then notary and true copy not required

Payslips photocopy : notary and true copy required 

Payslips colored original : notary not required

Feel free to add your thoughts


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

ksrikanthh said:


> Hi Pankaj,
> 
> Can you please let me know if you are going to submit it to ACS or dibp ? please advise
> 
> ...


Bro, for payslips, what I have done is, asked the HR guy to provide me the color print of my payslips and put the company stamp over it. Because usually I get system generated payslips in pdf. I think the color print with company stamped payslip would suffice. Any thoughts?


----------



## hari_it_ram (Jun 30, 2013)

BulletAK said:


> Bro, for payslips, what I have done is, asked the HR guy to provide me the color print of my payslips and put the company stamp over it. Because usually I get system generated payslips in pdf. I think the color print with company stamped payslip would suffice. Any thoughts?




Most of the IT companies provide system generated PDF and many will not entertain company stamped on it, since its clearly mentioned on the payslip. Colored one is more than enough, if you are not happy with original, notary will seal the deal. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. Please bare my spelling and grammar as I am posting from mobile.


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

hari_it_ram said:


> Most of the IT companies provide system generated PDF and many will not entertain company stamped on it, since its clearly mentioned on the payslip. Colored one is more than enough, if you are not happy with original, notary will seal the deal.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. Please bare my spelling and grammar as I am posting from mobile.


My HR is entertaining my request to stamp. Thats why went ahead with this to make it more authentic as I have heard few times its better to have a color scanned slip than the pdf / system generated one. System generated payslips are mostly accepted because people also submit bank statements, but in my case, I don't have any BS because getting my salary as cash.


----------



## ttmaa (Oct 20, 2016)

ksrikanthh said:


> Congrats ttma buddy !


Thanks and all the best!


----------



## ttmaa (Oct 20, 2016)

gr33nb0y said:


> Aslo got my nomination approval just now


Congratulations and wish you all the best in the next step!


----------



## manisesetty_pr (Jan 19, 2016)

aussiedream87 said:


> well good if he does but there is no one else who confirmed abt invitation.


Hi,

Yes, even i am waiting for NSW invitation with 70(65+5 SS) points.

Thanks,
Subbu.


----------



## hari_it_ram (Jun 30, 2013)

manisesetty_pr said:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Won't you eligible for 189 in next round?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. Please bare my spelling and grammar as I am posting from mobile.


----------



## Mohan007 (Oct 22, 2016)

Immitracker is not showing any invitation after 27th Oct :-(


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

Mohan007 said:


> Immitracker is not showing any invitation after 27th Oct :-(


Im still not convinced about invites sent out today


----------



## hari_it_ram (Jun 30, 2013)

If at all they have a big invite rounds in this month, I don't see any reason to send the invite now. It should be at the end of the month after 189. We had quite a few approvals from VIC today. Hope next couple of weeks everyone will get more busy. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. Please bare my spelling and grammar as I am posting from mobile.


----------



## daussie (Jun 16, 2016)

aussiedream87 said:


> Mohan007 said:
> 
> 
> > Immitracker is not showing any invitation after 27th Oct :-(
> ...


Same here.... hopefully early next week . ..


----------



## manisesetty_pr (Jan 19, 2016)

hari_it_ram said:


> Won't you eligible for 189 in next round?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. Please bare my spelling and grammar as I am posting from mobile.


I am not sure Hari, I will choose which ever i will get first.


----------



## hari_it_ram (Jun 30, 2013)

189 - 65 Points for 2613** cleared till 11 October 2016 12.53 pm, hopefully you might get in 1st round of DEC. 

States invitation with 0 points for English might take longer than you expect if more ppl are with 65+5. On the other hand, you dont need to worry about state being at 65 and cutoff with 11th Oct. Just a heads up to plan accordingly. 



manisesetty_pr said:


> I am not sure Hari, I will choose which ever i will get first.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Toshee said:


> What to do now, no invitation today




They would invite. Usually the heavy period feb-april. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

aussiedream87 said:


> well good if he does but there is no one else who confirmed abt invitation.




Invites come almost each week, i know this from MARA agents. Individual invites, not a mass invites. These individual invites are hard to track, compared to mass invite days. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

andreyx108b said:


> Invites come almost each week, i know this from MARA agents. Individual invites, not a mass invites. These individual invites are hard to track, compared to mass invite days.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Totally agree with you on this as SS invites are sent out as in when required.


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

andreyx108b said:


> Invites come almost each week, i know this from MARA agents. Individual invites, not a mass invites. These individual invites are hard to track, compared to mass invite days.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





aussiedream87 said:


> Totally agree with you on this as SS invites are sent out as if when required.


+1 Agreed !


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

andreyx108b said:


> They would invite. Usually the heavy period feb-april.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


(thumbs up)


----------



## ctselvan (Nov 4, 2016)

ksrikanthh said:


> +1 Agreed !


I applied EOI on 29th October. :fingerscrossed:

--------
ANSCO - 262111 (Database Administrator)
ACS - +ve, 26/08/2015
EOI - 29/10/2016 - NSW
Invite - Awaiting :fingerscrossed:
--------
Points Summary:

Age - 25
PTE - 10 (L,R,S,W - 78, 74, 74, 72)
Edu - 15
Exp - 10

Total Points: 60+5(SS) = 65


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

ctselvan said:


> I applied EOI on 29th October. :fingerscrossed:
> 
> --------
> ANSCO - 262111 (Database Administrator)
> ...


Hi selvan,

Welcome to IWL (Invitation Waiting List) !!


----------



## ctselvan (Nov 4, 2016)

ksrikanthh said:


> Hi selvan,
> 
> Welcome to IWL (Invitation Waiting List) !!


Thanks Srikanth! Thrilled to join the list  After a year long struggle with IELTS (4x) to score 7, I finally cleared PTE last month.


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

ctselvan said:


> Thanks Srikanth! Thrilled to join the list  After a year long struggle with IELTS (4x) to score 7, I finally cleared PTE last month.


Good to hear that you cracked pte and progressed to your next stage  

By the way did you get a chance to track the current trends of people receiving invites in database administrator category? 

please advise.


----------



## ctselvan (Nov 4, 2016)

ksrikanthh said:


> Good to hear that you cracked pte and progressed to your next stage
> 
> By the way did you get a chance to track the current trends of people receiving invites in database administrator category?
> 
> please advise.


I'm watching that in myimmitracker. Not aware of other sources to track yet. You may enlighten me 

Per immitracker, there's no one applied for NSW except me. There are 8 applicants for VIC. 

By the way, do you know the points considered by NSW during recent invitation?

Thanks!


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

ctselvan said:


> I'm watching that in myimmitracker. Not aware of other sources to track yet. You may enlighten me
> 
> Per immitracker, there's no one applied for NSW except me. There are 8 applicants for VIC.
> 
> ...


hmm, i see you have 10 pts for experience and 10 pts for english. Experience is definitely a key for receiving an invite from NSW. i haven't tracked database administrator category so far. will let you know if i get to know any info related to it !

overall i have a feeling you stand a good chance to receive an invite from NSW


----------



## ctselvan (Nov 4, 2016)

ksrikanthh said:


> hmm, i see you have 10 pts for experience and 10 pts for english. Experience is definitely a key for receiving an invite from NSW. i haven't tracked database administrator category so far. will let you know if i get to know any info related to it !
> 
> overall i have a feeling you stand a good chance to receive an invite from NSW




Thanks buddy!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Prof2020 (Oct 30, 2016)

ksrikanthh said:


> hmm, i see you have 10 pts for experience and 10 pts for english. Experience is definitely a key for receiving an invite from NSW. i haven't tracked database administrator category so far. will let you know if i get to know any info related to it !
> 
> overall i have a feeling you stand a good chance to receive an invite from NSW


What are my chances for getting NSW invitation anytime soon? Please see my details below;

221111: Accountant (General) 

Age: 25 points

Language: 10 points (IELTS Results L-8.5, R-8, S-.7.5, W-7.5)

Experience: 15 points

Qualification: 15 points

Total: 70 points (65 + 5 SS)


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

Prof2020 said:


> What are my chances for getting NSW invitation anytime soon? Please see my details below;
> 
> 221111: Accountant (General)
> 
> ...


Hi Prof2020,

1. I recall discussing with you regarding additional 5 points that you might look for. Are you working on it ?

2. When did you submit your eoi ?

3. Having 70 points in general has a good chance for an invite. 

please advise.


----------



## ctselvan (Nov 4, 2016)

ksrikanthh said:


> hmm, i see you have 10 pts for experience and 10 pts for english. Experience is definitely a key for receiving an invite from NSW. i haven't tracked database administrator category so far. will let you know if i get to know any info related to it !
> 
> overall i have a feeling you stand a good chance to receive an invite from NSW


Hi Srikanth, I just learnt 262111 is not on "NSW 190 List 2016-17". Until 6th March 2017, I can't apply for VIC too. Wondering what are the odds NSW will invite me? I had NSW and VIC on my list. Let me research on other states... :typing:


----------



## daussie (Jun 16, 2016)

Good luck all. Most probably next week they will send invites.....


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

daussie said:


> Good luck all. Most probably next week they will send invites.....


Though the NSW rain of invites were missed this week, let's hopefully look for the rain next week !!!

#NSWNovInviteRainComingSoon


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

ctselvan said:


> Hi Srikanth, I just learnt 262111 is not on "NSW 190 List 2016-17". Until 6th March 2017, I can't apply for VIC too. Wondering what are the odds NSW will invite me? I had NSW and VIC on my list. Let me research on other states... :typing:


Good evening Selvan. 

You mean the 262111 is not listed in NSW sol list ? 

Did you get a chance to check if it's listed in csol stream 2 list?

please advise.


----------



## catchdwind (May 4, 2016)

ksrikanthh said:


> hmm, i see you have 10 pts for experience and 10 pts for english. Experience is definitely a key for receiving an invite from NSW. i haven't tracked database administrator category so far. will let you know if i get to know any info related to it !
> 
> overall i have a feeling you stand a good chance to receive an invite from NSW


EXPERIENCE DOESN'T COUNT, neither does ENGLISH scores.

Refer to immitracker, and you'll confirm my claims. You'll notice that people with 55 points and no experience get the invite ahead of some (or few) with higher points and experiences. Also, people with 55 points and 6 band English get invites ahead of those with better scores.

There is hardly any linear correlation that can be identified in the invitation patterns. However, I noticed your COUNTRY of origin and NOMINATED OCCUPATION have far more greater influence on getting an invite than EXPERIENCE and ENGLISH. For instance, eligible applicants from New Zealand get invites within days of EOI. Also, depending on the state, the occupation with the highest skills shortage requiring urgent filling are invited speedily. This can range from construction managers to General skilled trades, and differ according to states.

You should spend time on the immitracker, and I can tell you that at the end you'll be lost in the trend. My best explanation to the non conformity is that maybe some people just register there details while they were anxious about their EOI but fail to update them after receiving the invites. If that is true, then chances are people with better scores must have already received invites before the cases I mentioned above, but failed to update their records on immitracker. But based on the information available on immitracker, my claims are valid; maybe it's just a lottery.

To help you easily understand the spreadsheet data on immitracker, just click on specific table headings to arrange the data in ascending or decending order. e.g. click on EOI Effective tab to arrange the data from most recent down, or click on state sponsored or Total points to arrange accordingly. That way, you'll appreciate the information better.


----------



## Rainbows (Aug 1, 2016)

ctselvan said:


> Hi Srikanth, I just learnt 262111 is not on "NSW 190 List 2016-17". Until 6th March 2017, I can't apply for VIC too. Wondering what are the odds NSW will invite me? I had NSW and VIC on my list. Let me research on other states... :typing:


Is your code in the CSOL? If so why not try applying nsw itself and they consider it a bit later in stream 2 category?


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

catchdwind said:


> EXPERIENCE DOESN'T COUNT, neither does ENGLISH scores.
> 
> Refer to immitracker, and you'll confirm my claims. You'll notice that people with 55 points and no experience get the invite ahead of some (or few) with higher points and experiences. Also, people with 55 points and 6 band English get invites ahead of those with better scores.
> 
> ...


hi catchdwind,

Firstly this is very insightful and helpful. Good to see your inputs. Thank you for adding them.

I agree immitracker greatly helps to track and formulate different analytics.

At the same time if you notice the official NSW portal, they have mentioned the order of criteria that includes sol category, dibp points score,english , skilled employment(experience) in which they would filter incoming applications and process it accordingly. 

I am not quite sure if country plays a role. If it does it is good to know. As you said 55 pointers with 6ielts are being invited but I am pretty sure that it wouldn't be part of 2613x highly competitive category and other highly competitive ones. May be less competitive categories have preference to lower scores because they might have a very low number of incoming applicants and few other things to consider

Feel free to add your thoughts


----------



## ctselvan (Nov 4, 2016)

ksrikanthh said:


> Good evening Selvan.
> 
> You mean the 262111 is not listed in NSW sol list ?
> 
> ...


Good evening Srikanth, can you point me to the link of CSOL Stream 2 list? I can't find it.


----------



## FFacs (Jul 6, 2016)

catchdwind said:


> EXPERIENCE DOESN'T COUNT, neither does ENGLISH scores.
> 
> Refer to immitracker, and you'll confirm my claims. You'll notice that people with 55 points and no experience get the invite ahead of some (or few) with higher points and experiences. Also, people with 55 points and 6 band English get invites ahead of those with better scores.
> 
> ...


NSW are very clear. Ranking is Nominated Skill, DIBP points, Experience & English (the last two seem somewhat interchangeable in reality). That means that for more "in demand" skills, the English and Experience are being invited at a lower level than for other skills. That doesn't mean they don't matter. Within one's skill profile, they are the deciding factor after DIBP points for NSW. Other states/territories have other demands (already have a job, review of CV, etc). Filter by an ANZSCO skill and NSW, check the results for the 16/17 year to see this in action.


----------



## ctselvan (Nov 4, 2016)

Rainbows said:


> Is your code in the CSOL? If so why not try applying nsw itself and they consider it a bit later in stream 2 category?


Hi, yes, my code is in CSOL. I've already applied for NSW. Where do I check the stream 2 category? Is there a list ?


----------



## rahejarajeev (Jun 29, 2016)

ctselvan said:


> Hi, yes, my code is in CSOL. I've already applied for NSW. Where do I check the stream 2 category? Is there a list ?


Dear All,
Has anyone ever got an NSW invitation in last few months with 15 points for exp, 10 points for English, ICT BA 261111 BUT, 55+5......Please do not hesitate to motivate me if you know any such case. Thx.😁

regards, 
Rajeev


----------



## catchdwind (May 4, 2016)

ksrikanthh said:


> hi catchdwind,
> 
> Firstly this is very insightful and helpful. Good to see your inputs. Thank you for adding them.
> 
> ...


Your points are valid. I'm also aware of the NSW proposed order of invitation. Unfortunately, the data available on immitracker doesn't conform with that order. I was also confused about the trend. We share the same views. The ANZSCO for the occupation may be the reason, or people don't update their records on immitracker when they receive invites. I just thought I should point out this anomaly where Experience, English, and Total points have had less effect. And of course, it gives hope to people with low points or scores. To further stress my point, on immitracker, there's a record with 70 points that is yet to receive invite since June 2015 whereas records with 55 points that entered this year have received invites. Obviously, something isn't right about immitracker.


----------



## catchdwind (May 4, 2016)

FFacs said:


> NSW are very clear. Ranking is Nominated Skill, DIBP points, Experience & English (the last two seem somewhat interchangeable in reality). That means that for more "in demand" skills, the English and Experience are being invited at a lower level than for other skills. That doesn't mean they don't matter. Within one's skill profile, they are the deciding factor after DIBP points for NSW. Other states/territories have other demands (already have a job, review of CV, etc). Filter by an ANZSCO skill and NSW, check the results for the 16/17 year to see this in action.


Very Correct. 
I think the keywords here are more *in demand" skills.
I've read many explanations and predictions on how the invites are sent, but it's hard to conclude on any being correct for all cases.
It's really interesting to see 55 pointers being invited ahead of 70 pointers on immitracker. 
It's also interesting to see 55 pointers with 0 English or 0 Experience points being invited ahead of 70, 65 and 60 pointers with English and/or experience points.

So, what's your take on country of origin? Because the Green for New Zealand is almost like applicants from New Zealand need not enter EOI. They should just ring to get approval. Hahaaa.

Let me not cause a deviation from topic, I only thought I should share my thoughts of the anomalies identified. Thanks for the clarification.


----------



## Roy2017 (Apr 23, 2016)

Check out the "The Selection process" .they have mentioned the parameter and their order .
Selecting applicants - Live & Work in New South Wales


----------



## incarnated (Oct 18, 2015)

I submitted documents for NSW SS after invitation on 23rd October. Still awaiting a reply. How long is the usual wait time ... don't think people update much on immitracker, hardly 1-2 cases apart from me waiting for the approval. Also, I applied for Victoria and they mailed back with why you would prefer victoria over NSW. Technically I guess I should wait till I get a reply from NSW but how long ...


----------



## catchdwind (May 4, 2016)

Roy2017 said:


> Check out the "The Selection process" .they have mentioned the parameter and their order .
> Selecting applicants - Live & Work in New South Wales



Thanks. 
I know this already. 
I was only pointing out how it differs from statistical data on immitracker. 
I think if your take a look at immitracker, you'll understand me better.
I certainly knew the process before applying.


----------



## microdh (Nov 1, 2016)

FFacs said:


> NSW are very clear. Ranking is Nominated Skill, DIBP points, Experience & English (the last two seem somewhat interchangeable in reality). That means that for more "in demand" skills, the English and Experience are being invited at a lower level than for other skills. That doesn't mean they don't matter. Within one's skill profile, they are the deciding factor after DIBP points for NSW. Other states/territories have other demands (already have a job, review of CV, etc). Filter by an ANZSCO skill and NSW, check the results for the 16/17 year to see this in action.




I agree with you. Someone with 55+5 got invited just because they were not in HOT occupations list. Things would be totally different for Computer category, Accountant and Auditor that these skills usually impliedly required English level above Competent. So this won't break the priority rules: Occupation > Scores > English > Claimed Experience > EOI Effect Time. Different skills have different queues and the skills in highly demond in the current period of time would be invited first.
I'm not sure whether English and Experience are interchangeable, but I found people with IELTS band 7 usually got invited prior to the guys with long work experience. 
For my own case, I got 60point before SS with 8 years experience and English band 6, but it seemed the waiting time in the 2613 queue last an eternity.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chandun (Nov 6, 2016)

ksrikanthh said:


> hi catchdwind,
> 
> Firstly this is very insightful and helpful. Good to see your inputs. Thank you for adding them.
> 
> ...


Hi srikanth, 

I second catchdwind! Because I applied in 2613 code for NSW with 60+5SS points on Sep 13,2016. I have 25 for age, 15 for edu, 10 for exp, 10 for lang skills. But I didn't get the invite yet and I see few people who applied in 2613 code with same points as mine who applied later on Sep 28th and Oct 6th got invites from NSW on Oct 13th.

Not sure what sequence NSW considering for invitation.

Thanks.


----------



## daussie (Jun 16, 2016)

ACS letter mention "following experience after January 20xx considered skilled". This means skilled experience starts from 01 Jan or 01 Feb?


----------



## daussie (Jun 16, 2016)

chandun said:


> ksrikanthh said:
> 
> 
> > hi catchdwind,
> ...


Hi. Are you onshore? How many years of skilled experience you have? (Years and months)


----------



## daussie (Jun 16, 2016)

Based on chandu post, I feel nsw could rank by years of skilled experience not points. Thoughts please.....


----------



## catchdwind (May 4, 2016)

To me, it's not a one solution fixes all here. I think there's something still unclear about how these invites are made. Or maybe those who got invited ahead of others did something unique in their applications. Just thinking, something just isn't right.


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

daussie said:


> ACS letter mention "following experience after January 20xx considered skilled". This means skilled experience starts from 01 Jan or 01 Feb?


It should be from 01 Feb ! Since they have mentioned "after Jan 20x". So it would be after Jan month and from Feb beginning


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

catchdwind said:


> To me, it's not a one solution fixes all here. I think there's something still unclear about how these invites are made. Or maybe those who got invited ahead of others did something unique in their applications. Just thinking, something just isn't right.


Yea this is weird. Although they have mentioned their criteria in their NSW official portal looking from immitracker and people receiving invites something is odd. may be they have further internal things that's not exposed easily.


----------



## daussie (Jun 16, 2016)

catchdwind said:


> To me, it's not a one solution fixes all here. I think there's something still unclear about how these invites are made. Or maybe those who got invited ahead of others did something unique in their applications. Just thinking, something just isn't right.


Think it's years of skilled experience. ...


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

chandun said:


> Hi srikanth,
> 
> I second catchdwind! Because I applied in 2613 code for NSW with 60+5SS points on Sep 13,2016. I have 25 for age, 15 for edu, 10 for exp, 10 for lang skills. But I didn't get the invite yet and I see few people who applied in 2613 code with same points as mine who applied later on Sep 28th and Oct 6th got invites from NSW on Oct 13th.
> 
> ...


Hi chandu,

Looks like NSW is looking for years of experience as well besides points for experience. In order to confirm that Can you please update your 

1. Overall total years of experience

2. Total skilled experience given by ACS

please advise.


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

daussie said:


> Based on chandu post, I feel nsw could rank by years of skilled experience not points. Thoughts please.....


Looks like it ! We need to compare chandu skilled exp vs the other guys who applied after chandu with same pts for experience received invites.


----------



## chandun (Nov 6, 2016)

ksrikanthh said:


> Hi chandu,
> 
> Looks like NSW is looking for years of experience as well besides points for experience. In order to confirm that Can you please update your
> 
> ...


Hi Srikanth,

My overall experience is 10 yrs. ACS took out 4 yrs and now as per ACS my experience is 6 yrs.


Thanks.


----------



## daussie (Jun 16, 2016)

chandun said:


> ksrikanthh said:
> 
> 
> > Hi chandu,
> ...


Based on this, it becomes evident NSW rank by years of acs experience.


----------



## misecmisc (Jun 26, 2014)

Hi All,

Need help in submitting my EOI, please. When I was submitting my EOI today, the total points is showing as 45 points. So seems like I have missed some information. I have filled all my previous work experience. The question is where do we fill education details as in the education section, there was no place to add bachelors degree or masters degree. I am confused as how 45 points is shown here, rather it should be 55 points as per my current calculation. So please suggest. Thanks.


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

chandun said:


> Hi Srikanth,
> 
> My overall experience is 10 yrs. ACS took out 4 yrs and now as per ACS my experience is 6 yrs.
> 
> Thanks.


Oh ok, do you have an idea what is the years of experience for the people who had 10 pts for experience similar to yours but received invites after you applied? please advise.


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

daussie said:


> Based on this, it becomes evident NSW rank by years of acs experience.


Yea buddy ! Looks like ACS experience comes into picture as well.

Looks like Eoi date of effect has lesser priority than ACS years of experience. 

For instance :

If 2 eois has 10 pts for experience then looks like NSW looks for the eoi which has higher ACS years of experience then the applicant with higher acs experience receives an invite first though the other applicant applied before. 

I think this might had happened for @chandu.


----------



## daussie (Jun 16, 2016)

Yes . Basically to access experience component they take skilled experience not points for experience as we thought.

Dibp score > English points > skilled experience > Doe 


So now 261313 @60 points and 10 for English. Let's find out last invited years of skilled experience based on reported cases.


----------



## daussie (Jun 16, 2016)

Just now filtered 190 tracker 261313/NSW/60/7 and 7.5 and sorted by State Invitation sent date recent first. Can nicely see they have invited based on years of skilled experience. And last invited have had around 6 years. 

Chandun will get it next time.


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

daussie said:


> Just now filtered 190 tracker 261313/NSW/60/7 and 7.5 and sorted by State Invitation sent date recent first. Can nicely see they have invited based on years of skilled experience. And last invited have had around 6 years.
> 
> Chandun will get it next time.


Cool


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

daussie said:


> Just now filtered 190 tracker 261313/NSW/60/7 and 7.5 and sorted by State Invitation sent date recent first. Can nicely see they have invited based on years of skilled experience. And last invited have had around 6 years.
> 
> Chandun will get it next time.


@daussie : What is your skilled experience?


----------



## daussie (Jun 16, 2016)

ksrikanthh said:


> daussie said:
> 
> 
> > Just now filtered 190 tracker 261313/NSW/60/7 and 7.5 and sorted by State Invitation sent date recent first. Can nicely see they have invited based on years of skilled experience. And last invited have had around 6 years.
> ...


4Y 10M now


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

daussie said:


> 4Y 10M now


Good  you have 2 more months to reach 5 years skilled experience and to get 5 additional points correct?


----------



## daussie (Jun 16, 2016)

ksrikanthh said:


> daussie said:
> 
> 
> > 4Y 10M now
> ...


Yes. By 01 Feb 2017. But still think NSW will invite before it.


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

daussie said:


> Yes. By 01 Feb 2017. But still think NSW will invite before it.


yea, are you planning to choose NSW 190 or wait for 5 years skilled experience and then proceed with 189 ?


----------



## daussie (Jun 16, 2016)

ksrikanthh said:


> daussie said:
> 
> 
> > Yes. By 01 Feb 2017. But still think NSW will invite before it.
> ...


I think to get 189, I will have to wait till end Feb/March. I expect NSW invite in this month. In which case I will go for it. Let's see.


----------



## misecmisc (Jun 26, 2014)

Hi,

One question on EOI submission:

Does giving the number of dependents make any difference in EOI invitation consideration?

My current plan is that I would be going to Aus alone initially, then may be after 1 year I will consider to bring my family there. So how should the EOI be submitted considering this thing? Should I specify the number of dependents as 0 or total number of dependents including my family members, who might be with me after 1 year? Also for the question, will in future will dependents visa be processed along with your visa - what should be the answer to this question - yes/no? Please clarify. Thanks.


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

daussie said:


> I think to get 189, I will have to wait till end Feb/March. I expect NSW invite in this month. In which case I will go for it. Let's see.


That's good


----------



## Roy2017 (Apr 23, 2016)

misecmisc said:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




This won't effect your invitation call .



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VenusifiedBT (Jul 8, 2016)

Guys, considering how bad the situation has been for 65+5 pointer accountants this year, i was giving a thought to going to australia for a one year graduate diploma. But some agent told me that my student visa will be rejected given that i have an EOI submitted. This sounds insane. Any comments on this one?

Also if i do get admission in the course and get my ITA after landing in Australia on student visa, how will things be for me?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VenusifiedBT (Jul 8, 2016)

ksrikanthh said:


> Good  you have 2 more months to reach 5 years skilled experience and to get 5 additional points correct?




You need 5 years of work experience for 5 points? Wasn't it 3 years? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

VenusifiedBT said:


> You need 5 years of work experience for 5 points? Wasn't it 3 years?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


hi venusifiedBT,

yea we need 5 years skilled experience to claim 10 pts for experience and 

We need 3 years skilled experience to claim 5 pts for experience. 

@daussie already has 4y 10m skilled experience so he would get 5 additional pts resulting 10 pts after reaching 5years. 

Note : skilled experience that we refer here is the total experience minus acs or the corresponding accessing authority deducted experience


----------



## Prof2020 (Oct 30, 2016)

ksrikanthh said:


> Hi Prof2020,
> 
> 1. I recall discussing with you regarding additional 5 points that you might look for. Are you working on it ?
> 
> ...


Thanks for your kind response; we are currently gathering the documents required for the assessment.

EOI was submitted on 31-10-2016. I read somewhere that Accountants with straight 70 points have been on the queue for months. This is giving me some anxiety!

Appreciate your further comments.


----------



## FFacs (Jul 6, 2016)

misecmisc said:


> Hi,
> 
> One question on EOI submission:
> 
> ...


OK, some pointers. First, dependants are dependants, whether they are migrating or not. That means they will need to undergo medicals and have PCCs for the adults. You don't get to say you have no dependants then suddenly magic them up for a later application. Second, I understand the partner visa is an absolute nightmare, judging by the comments here. Going this route means the whole family won't need to do the validation trip, but you'll pay later in hassle. Third, I have 4 dependants and was granted in 14 days, so no impact on getting the visa AFAIK.


----------



## chandananv (Jul 7, 2016)

vsml said:


> Rightly said Ram.
> 
> Hi Pelanchelian,
> Agent has given you wrong information. Designation doesn't matter, Role and Responsibilities are important for skills assessment. So ACS will not deduct any of your exp if you have right roles required for the SOL you applying for.


Hi vsml,

Could you please tell us your overall years of exp and years of exp as per ACS?

I fall in the same bucket as yours, 2613 code with 60+5SS points. (age -25, edu -15, lang -10, exp -10)

My EOI for NSW is on Sep 13th, 2016 and I'm still waiting for invitation?

Appreciate your inputs.


Thanks.


----------



## daussie (Jun 16, 2016)

chandananv said:


> vsml said:
> 
> 
> > Rightly said Ram.
> ...


How many years of skilled experience you have?


----------



## sandhu627 (Nov 13, 2016)

Anybody please comment on my nsw ss chances..

Occupation :agricultural engineer
Pte=65 each
Points =55 ( 25age +15education +5naati +10pte) 
I don't have any work experience. 
Can i expect sponsorship from nsw?


----------



## chandananv (Jul 7, 2016)

daussie said:


> Hi. Are you onshore? How many years of skilled experience you have? (Years and months)


Skilled exp is 6 yrs and I worked in US for 3 yrs.


Thanks.


----------



## chandananv (Jul 7, 2016)

daussie said:


> Just now filtered 190 tracker 261313/NSW/60/7 and 7.5 and sorted by State Invitation sent date recent first. Can nicely see they have invited based on years of skilled experience. And last invited have had around 6 years.
> 
> Chandun will get it next time.


Hope for the best


----------



## ricky7 (Aug 21, 2016)

Binhtran95 said:


> Hi guys! I got the invitation last friday. My occupation is Dental Technician. Eoi summited on 18th9 with 65pts+5 adward points.
> Can anyone please answer me if we have to work fulltime on 190 visa???


hey mate would you mind to share your point,how come you have 65 +5 ,i have also same occupation,lodge on june.


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

chandananv said:


> Skilled exp is 6 yrs and I worked in US for 3 yrs.
> 
> Thanks.


Hi chandan,

While submitting your eoi , in the employment section did you provide your all your experience details or just skilled experience comprising those 6 years? (Just asking).

please advise.


----------



## rahejarajeev (Jun 29, 2016)

sandhu627 said:


> Anybody please comment on my nsw ss chances..
> 
> Occupation :agricultural engineer
> Pte=65 each
> ...


Hi Sandhu,

You might have to wait for a little long time.

One good thing I saw is that you achieved 5 points for naati ? How did you do that ? Is that easy ? How to do that ? Any guidance will help me a lot . Pls advise 

regards, 
Rajeev


----------



## chandananv (Jul 7, 2016)

ksrikanthh said:


> Hi chandan,
> 
> While submitting your eoi , in the employment section did you provide your all your experience details or just skilled experience comprising those 6 years? (Just asking).
> 
> please advise.


Hi Srikanth,

I entered all ten years in EOI. But for the first 4 years I specified 'NO' for "Is this employment related to the nominated occupation?" and for ACS skilled experience I put 'YES'.

Thanks.


----------



## sandhu627 (Nov 13, 2016)

@rahejarajeev
.
I can wait,, but can you tell me how much are the chances.? Is it 50-50?
.
Do they pick occupation by occupation group(2339) or occupation code(233912) 
.. Because there are lot of applicants in my occupation group.. But not in my occupation -agricultural engineer....
.
For naati -- very much expensive... Simple but you have to take coaching to know the tips and tricks to crack in first attempt. You can give it 2 times a year and have to book test in 3-4 months advance


----------



## sandhu627 (Nov 13, 2016)

@rahejarajeev . I can wait,, but can you tell me how much are the chances.? Is it 50-50? What you mean by little long time-- Is it days or months..?
. Do they pick occupation by occupation group(2339) or occupation code(233912) .. Because there are lot of applicants in my occupation group.. But not in my occupation -agricultural engineer.... . For naati -- very much expensive... Simple but you have to take coaching to know the tips and tricks to crack in first attempt. You can give it 2 times a year and have to book test in 3-4 months advance


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

chandananv said:


> Hi Srikanth,
> 
> I entered all ten years in EOI. But for the first 4 years I specified 'NO' for "Is this employment related to the nominated occupation?" and for ACS skilled experience I put 'YES'.
> 
> Thanks.


Ok, cool


----------



## Prof2020 (Oct 30, 2016)

ksrikanthh said:


> Ok, cool


Good day, I have responded to your last enquiry. Awaiting your comment


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

Prof2020 said:


> Good day, I have responded to your last enquiry. Awaiting your comment


Good day Prof2020,

Lemme check


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

Prof2020 said:


> Thanks for your kind response; we are currently gathering the documents required for the assessment.
> 
> EOI was submitted on 31-10-2016. I read somewhere that Accountants with straight 70 points have been on the queue for months. This is giving me some anxiety!
> 
> Appreciate your further comments.


1. Good to know that you are making progress for grabbing those additional 5 points 

2. Looks like you have submitted the eoi before few weeks. So I would suggest you to keep tracking the trends for Accountant category in immitracker , here and other possible sources at least for couple of months.

3. Did you get a chance to check when was the last time people with 70 points received invites under your category? 

please advise.


----------



## NaveenDabas (Sep 13, 2016)

So now when NSW didn't send any invite last week , can we expect invite this week ??


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

NaveenDabas said:


> So now when NSW didn't send any invite last week , can we expect invite this week ??


Hi Naveen,

1. Looks like NSW keeps sending invites every week (not for all occupations though)

2. Last week we were expecting the regular flow of invites for 2613x and other categories that they were keep sending after the 189 rounds. This didn't happen. 

3. Let's hopefully see if NSW has any surprises this week for 2613x and other categories as well 

Feel free to add your thoughts


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

NaveenDabas said:


> So now when NSW didn't send any invite last week , can we expect invite this week ??


Let me clear your doubt on this. NSW sends out invites no specific to a day in a week but when ever they want to its just that they invite require number of people. May be 1-2 now and then. However, We have see a trend where every alternate Friday's NSW was sending bulk invites(When I say bulk just more than 1-2 invites which I mentioned earlier and its just a number just don't take them as real figures).

So now that the trend seems to be broken when every alternate Friday's invites were sent out now we can may expect this week but again we can confirm until u or someone who is this forum confirms us the same. So wait and watch for that precious email to come and give a smile on your face.

Cheers!! And all the best


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

aussiedream87 said:


> Let me clear your doubt on this. NSW sends out invites no specific to a day in a week but when ever they want to its just that they invite require number of people. May be 1-2 now and then. However, We have see a trend where every alternate Friday's NSW was sending bulk invites(When I say bulk just more than 1-2 invites which I mentioned earlier and its just a number just don't take them as real figures).
> 
> So now that the trend seems to be broken when every alternate Friday's invites were sent out now we can may expect this week but again we can confirm until u or someone who is this forum confirms us the same. So wait and watch for that precious email to come and give a smile on your face.
> 
> Cheers!! And all the best


Right on !!!


----------



## meraprvisa (May 11, 2016)

neither NSW is sending invites nor they are approving nomination....

what is the reason?

normally they are more active in November.

i am waiting for approval since 17Oct. i have seen people getting approval in maximum 2 weeks...

now i am worried


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

misecmisc said:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Number of defendants makes no impact. 

You will have to pay for your immediate members AFAIK.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

You will provide falls info if you put 0. 

You may put them as non migrating members, but not 100% sure how it would work out.


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

meraprvisa said:


> neither NSW is sending invites nor they are approving nomination....
> 
> what is the reason?
> 
> ...


I know how it feels to not get ITA after applying. Give it some time and have patience as the *The standard processing time for a nomination application for the 190 visa is up to 12 weeks*. * You would see people get it in 2-4 weeks usually. So expect it come soon.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

meraprvisa said:


> neither NSW is sending invites nor they are approving nomination....
> 
> what is the reason?
> 
> ...




Not sure where you have seen max 2 weeks.

I got my in ~5 weeks.  

Average 2-6 weeks. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sandhu627 (Nov 13, 2016)

Hey friends.,
Is it easy to get invitation 190 nsw with 55 points (65each pte) for 233912 agricultural engineer... I am pretty sure that i am the only one applying in this occupation...


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

sandhu627 said:


> Hey friends.,
> Is it easy to get invitation 190 nsw with 55 points (65each pte) for 233912 agricultural engineer... I am pretty sure that i am the only one applying in this occupation...


Refer to this link and segregate the info using your jobcode.
https://myimmitracker.com/en/au/trackers/expression-of-interest-sc190/


----------



## gsferrari (Jun 11, 2016)

vasanthkurup said:


> What is your job code and the points?


EOI submitted : 14/06/16
Points : 70 + 5
English : Superior (90-90-90-90 in PTE)
Nominated Occupation : ICT Sales Rep (225213)


----------



## whynotaustralia (Jul 6, 2016)

meraprvisa said:


> neither NSW is sending invites nor they are approving nomination....
> 
> what is the reason?
> 
> ...


Not sure if it gives you any comfort .. but I too applied on 17th Oct and still awaiting their approval. Mine was ICT BA at 70 points for NSW. 

And yes , I have seen a few cases which got approved much faster than ours..


----------



## Sj.joy (Nov 13, 2016)

Could you share your points and progress in process?


----------



## Sj.joy (Nov 13, 2016)

Check immigration tracker to get an idea about last invitation and the cutoff's.


----------



## bonkers911 (Aug 29, 2016)

Sj.joy said:


> Could you share your points and progress in process?


Not enough data on immitracker about mechanical engineers. Has anyone received any invite yet? I have submitted my EOI with 65 points on 9th November. Any chances of me getting an invite?


----------



## Sj.joy (Nov 13, 2016)

With 65 points and a good score in Ielts the chances are high as far as I know . Mean time you can apply for 189 too.


----------



## bonkers911 (Aug 29, 2016)

Sj.joy said:


> With 65 points and a good score in Ielts the chances are high as far as I know . Mean time you can apply for 189 too.


I have 89 in PTE which is superior and gives me 20 points. I applied for 189 but they have put mechanical engineers in PRO RATA. So I am looking for alternatives. When can I expect a response?


----------



## lucas.wszolek (Apr 5, 2016)

bonkers911 said:


> I have 89 in PTE which is superior and gives me 20 points. I applied for 189 but they have put mechanical engineers in PRO RATA. So I am looking for alternatives. When can I expect a response?


Where you saw that your occupation is pro rated? I'm Production engineer but we are in the same group.

check this: 26 October 2016 round results

It doesn't mention that our group is pro rated. If I'm not wrong.


----------



## bonkers911 (Aug 29, 2016)

lucas.wszolek said:


> Where you saw that your occupation is pro rated? I'm Production engineer but we are in the same group.
> 
> check this: 26 October 2016 round results
> 
> It doesn't mention that our group is pro rated. If I'm not wrong.


Visit Iscah.com and read the news section. It is in the second thread. 

Mechanical Engineers going Pro rata for the rest of the year ??

There are only 1539 places for this occupation for the 2016/17 program year.

In the October 12th round there were 123 invites
In the October 26th round there were 112 invites
That came to a total of 1280 so far with ONLY 259 left.

We have feedback of 65 and 70 point people not getting an invite from the 9th November round. So DIBP have either used the full 1539 places (unlikely) or they have decided to Pro Rata that occupation and so limit the invites to maybe around 16 per round for the rest of the year.

That would mean most applicants will now require 70 points for an invite with a small hope for 65 pointers.


----------



## lucas.wszolek (Apr 5, 2016)

bonkers911 said:


> Visit Iscah.com and read the news section. It is in the second thread.
> 
> Mechanical Engineers going Pro rata for the rest of the year ??
> 
> ...


To me Iscah is just in doubt. That doesn't mean that 2335 group is pro rated already.

Did you check the migration website? Let's be positive.


----------



## bonkers911 (Aug 29, 2016)

lucas.wszolek said:


> To me Iscah is just in doubt. That doesn't mean that 2335 group is pro rated already.
> 
> Did you check the migration website? Let's be positive.


If you have seen the trend on myimmitracker.... Even 60 pointers were getting invites. Now people who have 65 points didn't even get an invite? What do you have to say about this? Had they invited a hundred something people we would have gotten invites. Are you seeing my point?


----------



## misecmisc (Jun 26, 2014)

@bonkers911 and @lucas.wszolek: Can you please help in the below queries:

I seem to have made a mistake in my EOI submission. The initial EOI submit request, which I did yesterday, was for 60 points. Then on seeing the points breakdown, I realized my mistake and then updated the EOI, which brought it to 55 points. Now seems like I had done another mistake here for work experience. I have put all my 10 years previous work exp there. But as per ACS, few years are deducted. So 2 questions here:
1. Now should I update the same EOI, or, should I raise a new EOI request?
2. Should I only put the relevant work experience in the EOI request - meaning suppose in company 1, I worked from Jan 2006 to Dec 2006. Then in company 2, I started working from Jan 2007 and worked till Dec 2008 and ACS says relevant after June 2008, then in the EOI request should I just have the row saying that company 2 from July 2008 till Dec 2008 and no need to specify company 1 information and company 2 information from Jan 2007 to June 2008?

Please clarify. Thanks.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

bonkers911 said:


> Not enough data on immitracker about mechanical engineers. Has anyone received any invite yet? I have submitted my EOI with 65 points on 9th November. Any chances of me getting an invite?




Not too many invites for this anzsco in general. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sj.joy (Nov 13, 2016)

For 190 there is no intivation like 189 and no one can say when you get an invite. As you are superior in English and have 65 points the changes are high. Just wait to get an invite . Also check for other states whether your job profile is open or not.


----------



## bonkers911 (Aug 29, 2016)

Sj.joy said:


> For 190 there is no intivation like 189 and no one can say when you get an invite. As you are superior in English and have 65 points the changes are high. Just wait to get an invite . Also check for other states whether your job profile is open or not.


With my circumstances, it's either Victoria or NSW. There are not many invites in my profession, because NSW doesn't invite 55 pointers and at 60 points everyone was getting an invite till 26th Oct. Thanks for the help though.


----------



## ausguy11 (Dec 1, 2015)

Anybody got NSW approval for developer programmer 261312 recently?


----------



## Sj.joy (Nov 13, 2016)

I have 55 points with 7 in Ielts and my code is 261313 software engineer. I don't think to get an invite for me if I try NSW 190. So I am planning to apply for 489. What about your score?


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

Sj.joy said:


> I have 55 points with 7 in Ielts and my code is 261313 software engineer. I don't think to get an invite for me if I try NSW 190. So I am planning to apply for 489. What about your score?


Hi sj.joy,

Could you please share your points breakdown?


----------



## Sj.joy (Nov 13, 2016)

Age 30
Ielts 10
Experience 0 ( Acs deducts 2 years from my 4.4 experience)
Education 15


----------



## Sj.joy (Nov 13, 2016)

ksrikanthh said:


> Sj.joy said:
> 
> 
> > I have 55 points with 7 in Ielts and my code is 261313 software engineer. I don't think to get an invite for me if I try NSW 190. So I am planning to apply for 489. What about your score?
> ...


Age 30
Ielts 10
Education 15
Experience 0( acs deducted my 2 years of experience from 4.4 years)
Total 55


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

Sj.joy said:


> Age 30
> Ielts 10
> Education 15
> Experience 0( acs deducted my 2 years of experience from 4.4 years)
> Total 55


Would suggest to go with PTE and aim for 79+ in all the sections to hold a chance of being invited under 190 SS.

You might want to apply under VIC SS as well if you havent applied yet.


----------



## Rbathula (Nov 14, 2016)

ksrikanthh said:


> hi mithun,
> 
> How many points did you claim for experience and english? please advise.


Hi Srikanth,

Gooday!

I am a new member to this Forum and regularly follow all the updates.

Just want to let you know that I've also applied for SC(190) on 29th september(Date of Effect) and waiting for the Invitation.

Category: 261313(Software Engineer)
P.T.E: L-71,R,73,S-72,W-72(10 Points)
Eductaion: 15 Points
Age: 25 Points

I am on the same page and not sure as to when NSW nominates for S.E's.

Please keep me posted if you receive any.

Best Regards,
Raj Bathula.


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

Sj.joy said:


> Age 30
> Ielts 10
> Experience 0 ( Acs deducts 2 years from my 4.4 experience)
> Education 15





aussiedream87 said:


> Would suggest to go with PTE and aim for 79+ in all the sections to hold a chance of being invited under 190 SS.
> 
> You might want to apply under VIC SS as well if you havent applied yet.


yess !! please try to attempt pte and target 79+.


----------



## ken1990 (Nov 2, 2016)

hi Guys, 

I have applied for 189 -Software engineer with below points: 

PTE = 10 
EXP = 0 
PARTNER SKILLS = 5 
AGE = 30 
EDUCATION = 15


----------



## ken1990 (Nov 2, 2016)

hi Guys,

I have applied for 189 -Software engineer with below points:

PTE = 10 
EXP = 0 
PARTNER SKILLS = 5
AGE = 30 
EDUCATION = 15

TOTAL 60.

But since getting a invite with 60 points is uncertain, I am planning to apply for 190.
Could you please tell me the chances of getting 190 having above points? Which state would you recommend and the timelines I should expect to get visa?


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

ken1990 said:


> hi Guys,
> 
> I have applied for 189 -Software engineer with below points:
> 
> ...


hi ken,

1. please apply for 190 NSW and VIC. 

2. what is your total years of experience so far ?

please advise.


----------



## hari_it_ram (Jun 30, 2013)

ksrikanthh said:


> hi ken,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




VIC closed for ICT occupations till March 2017.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. Please bare my spelling and grammar as I am posting from mobile.


----------



## daussie (Jun 16, 2016)

hari_it_ram said:


> VIC closed for ICT occupations till March 2017.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. Please bare my spelling and grammar as I am posting from mobile.


When Victoria closed? May be NSW was waiting for Voctoria to close before bulk invite kick-off....


----------



## ken1990 (Nov 2, 2016)

ksrikanthh said:


> hi ken,
> 
> 1. please apply for 190 NSW and VIC.
> 
> ...



ACS deducted 4 out of 5.3 years, so I have 1.3 years of experience.
My wife got 5 points for experience but she could not clear the English test. Does people having exp has more chance than people with 60+5 overall?


----------



## hari_it_ram (Jun 30, 2013)

daussie said:


> When Victoria closed? May be NSW was waiting for Voctoria to close before bulk invite kick-off....




 They stopped accepting new applications from 12th Nov to speed up the outcome for existing applications. Let's hope we will have some invites from NSW this time around.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. Please bare my spelling and grammar as I am posting from mobile.


----------



## Asifskeep (Apr 19, 2016)

Good day guys

For visa application, do i need to upload attested color copies of all the documents or uploading color copies of them is alright?
Does my PCCs and Bank statement need to be attested too?

Regards


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

ken1990 said:


> ACS deducted 4 out of 5.3 years, so I have 1.3 years of experience.
> My wife got 5 points for experience but she could not clear the English test. Does people having exp has more chance than people with 60+5 overall?


hi ken,

1. Like @hari mentioned Vic has been temporarily closed it seems. so please apply for NSW. 

2. Per NSW official portal, skilled experience is also considered while they evaluate eoi's. here is the link : 

Selecting applicants - Live & Work in New South Wales

3. if possible , try to attempt PTE to clear the english test and gain additional points for spouse.


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

daussie said:


> When Victoria closed? May be NSW was waiting for Voctoria to close before bulk invite kick-off....





hari_it_ram said:


> They stopped accepting new applications from 12th Nov to speed up the outcome for existing applications. Let's hope we will have some invites from NSW this time around.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. Please bare my spelling and grammar as I am posting from mobile.


lol 

waiting for NSW _/\_


----------



## blackrider89 (Jul 14, 2014)

They are sending Nomination again.


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

blackrider89 said:


> They are sending Nomination again.


Meaning NSW sending approvals or invites today?


----------



## blackrider89 (Jul 14, 2014)

ksrikanthh said:


> Meaning NSW sending approvals or invites today?


Invitations to apply for Nomination: Yes.

Approvals: can't vouch for that.


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

blackrider89 said:


> Invitations to apply for Nomination: Yes.
> 
> Approvals: can't vouch for that.


Wow ! Are you tracking in immitracker this morning for invites?


----------



## ctselvan (Nov 4, 2016)

blackrider89 said:


> Invitations to apply for Nomination: Yes.
> 
> 
> 
> Approvals: can't vouch for that.




Great! All the best mates. 


~from Tapatalk iPhone app


----------



## blackrider89 (Jul 14, 2014)

ksrikanthh said:


> Wow ! Are you tracking in immitracker this morning for invites?


I'm a RMA tbh. And don't exactly know how to use the Immitracker? Just trying to update you guys much as possible.


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

blackrider89 said:


> I'm a RMA tbh. And don't exactly know how to use the Immitracker? Just trying to update you guys much as possible.


Thanks buddy.


----------



## daussie (Jun 16, 2016)

Which occupations got invited today?


----------



## ctselvan (Nov 4, 2016)

Any idea till what dated EOIs the invites were sent?


----------



## blackrider89 (Jul 14, 2014)

daussie said:


> Which occupations got invited today?


Accountant, 70 points, Superior English. On the other hand, same points External Auditor EOis haven't scored an Invitation till now.


----------



## bonkers911 (Aug 29, 2016)

Any invites for mechanical engineers with superior English? 65 points..


----------



## daussie (Jun 16, 2016)

Let's stay tuned afternoon they will keep sending. Good luck


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

Hi folks,

Please keep us posted here in case if you receive an invite from NSW today. Best wishes to everyone


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

blackrider89 said:


> Accountant, 70 points, Superior English. On the other hand, same points External Auditor EOis haven't scored an Invitation till now.


@Prof2020 : please note that accountant category received an invite with 70 points. I think you too share the same points.


----------



## daussie (Jun 16, 2016)

It that updated in tracker? Where you guys noticed?


----------



## VIyer (Nov 2, 2016)

Need some advise on Stream 2.. Do they have a list of occupations that they prioritize for the invites or do they simply sort the CSOL list by points? How does this work.
Any idea is they have issued any invites in Stream 2?

I submitted my EoI on 7-Nov in Management Consultant with (70+5) points. Anybody can share any insights on how much the waiting time can be to get invite?


----------



## Prof2020 (Oct 30, 2016)

ksrikanthh said:


> 1. Good to know that you are making progress for grabbing those additional 5 points
> 
> 2. Looks like you have submitted the eoi before few weeks. So I would suggest you to keep tracking the trends for Accountant category in immitracker , here and other possible sources at least for couple of months.
> 
> ...


Thanks. I am tracking on all possible sources 

Please note that my 70 points is inclusive of 5 points for SS. Effectively, I have 65 points under 189 EOI and 70 points under 190.

As per immitracker, the last time my category got an invite was in 22-June-2016 when EOI cutoff was 06-Oct-2015!


----------



## Prof2020 (Oct 30, 2016)

ksrikanthh said:


> @Prof2020 : please note that accountant category received an invite with 70 points. I think you too share the same points.


Thanks so much! I am following 

In fact, I just responded to your earlier comment. Though I noticed that the invite was for 70 pointers without SS with Superior English.


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

Prof2020 said:


> Thanks. I am tracking on all possible sources
> 
> Please note that my 70 points is inclusive of 5 points for SS. Effectively, I have 65 points under 189 EOI and 70 points under 190.
> 
> As per immitracker, the last time my category got an invite was in 22-June-2016 when EOI cutoff was 06-Oct-2015!


A quick clarification here : 

per immitracker last time cut off was 06-Oct-2015 ----> 

are you referring this for 189 or 190 and what was the score in which people received invites during this time ?


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

Prof2020 said:


> Thanks so much! I am following
> 
> In fact, I just responded to your earlier comment. Though I noticed that the invite was for 70 pointers without SS with Superior English.


Good to know that you are actively tracking


----------



## daussie (Jun 16, 2016)

I dont see any updates in immitracker??????? False alarm? ??????


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

daussie said:


> I dont see any updates in immitracker??????? False alarm? ??????


@blackrider89 : if possible, can you please confirm the source from where you noticed people receiving invites today?


----------



## blackrider89 (Jul 14, 2014)

ksrikanthh said:


> @blackrider89 : if possible, can you please confirm the source from where you noticed people receiving invites today?


Here you go matie.

I'm a RMA like I said matie. Please find attached screenshot.


----------



## bonkers911 (Aug 29, 2016)

blackrider89 said:


> Here you go matie.
> 
> I'm a RMA like I said matie. Please find attached screenshot.


Hi,
Do you have any news about 2335 professions going pro rata or the reason we did not get any invites?


----------



## blackrider89 (Jul 14, 2014)

bonkers911 said:


> Hi,
> Do you have any news about 2335 professions going pro rata or the reason we did not get any invites?


We don't have any mechanical engineer clients atm but I'd say they skipped one round for mechanical.

No one can say anything definite at this stage mate.


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

blackrider89 said:


> Here you go matie.
> 
> I'm a RMA like I said matie. Please find attached screenshot.


Thank you buddy. 

Just curious to know, what does RMA stand for ?


----------



## bonkers911 (Aug 29, 2016)

blackrider89 said:


> We don't have any mechanical engineer clients atm but I'd say they skipped one round for mechanical.
> 
> No one can say anything definite at this stage mate.


Will it help if someone called DIBP and asked?


----------



## bonkers911 (Aug 29, 2016)

ksrikanthh said:


> Thank you buddy.
> 
> Just curious to know, what does RMA stand for ?


Registered (MARA) Migration Agents Registration Authority Agent


----------



## hari_it_ram (Jun 30, 2013)

May be Registered MARA Agent ??? 



ksrikanthh said:


> Thank you buddy.
> 
> Just curious to know, what does RMA stand for ?


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

bonkers911 said:


> Will it help if someone called DIBP and asked?


I think we can dial DIBP generally if we have any queries right. Recently I think a user spoke to dibp to clarify queries related to a category (I forgot the category name).


----------



## bonkers911 (Aug 29, 2016)

ksrikanthh said:


> I think we can dial DIBP generally if we have any queries right. Recently I think a user spoke to dibp to clarify queries related to a category (I forgot the category name).


Do you know an international number? their website only shows local.


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

hari_it_ram said:


> May be Registered MARA Agent ???


there you are !


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

bonkers911 said:


> Do you know an international number? their website only shows local.


Lemme check


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

bonkers911 said:


> Do you know an international number? their website only shows local.


Can you try to post your query using the webform provided in their dibp website 

Meanwhile will try to find if they have any international number ?

http://www.border.gov.au/about/contact/make-enquiry


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

ausguy11 said:


> Anybody got NSW approval for developer programmer 261312 recently?




Please refer to the tables.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bonkers911 (Aug 29, 2016)

ksrikanthh said:


> Can you try to post your query using the webform provided in their dibp website
> 
> Meanwhile will try to find if they have any international number ?
> 
> Make an enquiry


I don't see a sub-topic which in which I can ask my query...


----------



## kceady (Oct 20, 2016)

Aus1984 said:


> what is your Job code ??


Its 233612, sorry for the late reply.


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

bonkers911 said:


> I don't see a sub-topic which in which I can ask my query...


Hey,

Can you check if any of the offices listed in the dibp website link at the bottom has an international number ? 

I am trying to check that as well. (And)

Do you know someone from Australia such that you can forward your query to them and they can dial the local number and check ?


----------



## bonkers911 (Aug 29, 2016)

ksrikanthh said:


> Hey,
> 
> Can you check if any of the offices listed in the dibp website link at the bottom has an international number ?
> 
> ...


I have been looking and can't find the number, plus I have no such reliable, sensible people who can communicate this matter to DIBP


----------



## ctselvan (Nov 4, 2016)

@ Srikanth, 

NSW just invited a 261313, Points 70+5, IELTS 7, Experience 9 yrs, EOI dt 3rd Nov 2016.


----------



## ctselvan (Nov 4, 2016)

ksrikanthh said:


> Hey,
> 
> Can you check if any of the offices listed in the dibp website link at the bottom has an international number ?
> 
> ...


Sorry, I was not following. May I know the query? I have a friend who might help.


----------



## Toshee (Aug 24, 2015)

ctselvan said:


> @ Srikanth,
> 
> NSW just invited a 261313, Points 70+5, IELTS 7, Experience 9 yrs, EOI dt 3rd Nov 2016.


Have they invited just 1 person or more?
Source of information ?


----------



## bonkers911 (Aug 29, 2016)

ctselvan said:


> Sorry, I was not following. May I know the query? I have a friend who might help.


The query is that no invite for 233512, 233513, 233511 has been noticed in the 9th November draw. There are speculations about the occupation going pro rata or the cap has been reached. I want to ask that if there is any hope for 65 pointers and if yes, till when can we expect an invite. As it was observed that occupations with 2335, even 60 pointers got invites in the 26th Oct draw. If someone can clarify the situation it will be very helpful.


----------



## praveendas (Oct 17, 2016)

Hello All, I received an invite for *NSW - Subclass 190* this morning IST time.

Refer my signature for details of my application. 

All the best for others eagerly waiting. :grouphug:


----------



## ctselvan (Nov 4, 2016)

Toshee said:


> Have they invited just 1 person or more?
> Source of information ?


Hi, 

Please check out in myimmitracker. 

https://myimmitracker.com/en/au/trackers/expression-of-interest-sc190


----------



## rahejarajeev (Jun 29, 2016)

praveendas said:


> Hello All, I received an invite for *NSW - Subclass 190* this morning IST time.
> 
> Refer my signature for details of my application.
> 
> All the best for others eagerly waiting. :grouphug:


Congrats Pravin,

Cannot see your signatures as I am using Tapatalk app . If possible share your point breakup with timelines and occupation code. Congrats once again😀

regards, 
Rajeev


----------



## hari_it_ram (Jun 30, 2013)

Congrats,

Its for 489 or 190 ? Your breakdown comes to 60, is that something you missed in the signature ? 



ctselvan said:


> @ Srikanth,
> 
> NSW just invited a 261313, Points 70+5, IELTS 7, Experience 9 yrs, EOI dt 3rd Nov 2016.


----------



## praveendas (Oct 17, 2016)

rahejarajeev said:


> Congrats Pravin,
> 
> Cannot see your signatures as I am using Tapatalk app . If possible share your point breakup with timelines and occupation code. Congrats once again😀
> 
> ...



ANZSCO - 261312 (Developer Programmer) 

ACS Submit : 13/10/2016 , stage 2 : 17/10 , stage 4 : 18/10 , stage 5 : 27/10 

Subclass 189 : 65 points (Age - 30 , Language(IELTS : 7) - 10 , Education - 15 , Experience - 10)

Subclass 190 : 70 points (Age - 30 , Language(IELTS : 7) - 10 , Education - 15 , Experience - 10 , State - 5)

Submit SkillSelect EOI : 31/10/2016 (S89, S90-NSW,VIC)


Regards,
PD


----------



## ctselvan (Nov 4, 2016)

hari_it_ram said:


> Congrats,
> 
> 
> 
> Its for 489 or 190 ? Your breakdown comes to 60, is that something you missed in the signature ?




Hi Hari, I wasn't invited. I posted that info in general for 261313. 


~from Tapatalk iPhone app


----------



## manisesetty_pr (Jan 19, 2016)

praveendas said:


> Hello All, I received an invite for *NSW - Subclass 190* this morning IST time.
> 
> Refer my signature for details of my application.
> 
> All the best for others eagerly waiting. :grouphug:


Hi,

Can i know that by what time (IST) did you receive an Invitation, because i am in same total points but 0 points on English and 15 points on experience?

Thanks,
Subbu


----------



## Brane (Feb 26, 2016)

*PCC timelines*

Dear Experts,
The Indian PCC of my spouse was applied on 7th Nov,2016 in PSK. She renewed her passport recently. The address verification was also done by police after visiting the residence last saturday on 12th nov,2016 and the police personnel asked her to submit docs in police station. We submitted the docs on sunday 13th Nov,2016.

When I called up the regional passport office Mumbai today, they communicated the status to be as "Pending with local police station".

So how much time does it usually take for the PCC to be delivered at PSK?

Regards,
Brane


----------



## praveendas (Oct 17, 2016)

manisesetty_pr said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can i know that by what time (IST) did you receive an Invitation, because i am in same total points but 0 points on English and 15 points on experience?
> 
> ...


It was @8:29 AM , IST time


----------



## Abrockks (Sep 18, 2016)

Brane said:


> Dear Experts,
> The Indian PCC of my spouse was applied on 7th Nov,2016 in PSK. She renewed her passport recently. The address verification was also done by police after visiting the residence last saturday on 12th nov,2016 and the police personnel asked her to submit docs in police station. We submitted the docs on sunday 13th Nov,2016.
> 
> When I called up the regional passport office Mumbai today, they communicated the status to be as "Pending with local police station".
> ...


<<<


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

ctselvan said:


> @ Srikanth,
> 
> NSW just invited a 261313, Points 70+5, IELTS 7, Experience 9 yrs, EOI dt 3rd Nov 2016.


I see !  Looks like minimal invites were sent today.


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

praveendas said:


> Hello All, I received an invite for NSW - Subclass 190 this morning IST time.
> 
> Refer my signature for details of my application.
> 
> All the best for others eagerly waiting. :grouphug:


Congrats praveen. Please update immitracker if applicable 

Can you please let me know your overall years of experience and total skilled experience given by acs ?

please advise.


----------



## Abrockks (Sep 18, 2016)

praveendas said:


> Hello All, I received an invite for *NSW - Subclass 190* this morning IST time.
> 
> Refer my signature for details of my application.
> 
> All the best for others eagerly waiting. :grouphug:


Congratulations, hope they send invitations for other job codes too..!!


----------



## VIyer (Nov 2, 2016)

When you get an invitation from NSW, is there anything that you can see in SkillSelect?! Does it show anything like "invited"?!

I think my email ID was wrong in SkillSelect and now I'm panicking that I may have missed the invite (if I got one!!). Is there any way to contact NSW and find out?! 

Please help!!!


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

VIyer said:


> When you get an invitation from NSW, is there anything that you can see in SkillSelect?! Does it show anything like "invited"?!
> 
> I think my email ID was wrong in SkillSelect and now I'm panicking that I may have missed the invite (if I got one!!). Is there any way to contact NSW and find out?!
> 
> Please help!!!


hi Vlyer,

1. When you receive an invite from NSW there are no changes in skillselect. Your eoi would still show the status as SUBMITTED.

2. After you respond to NSW invite and once you receive the approval from NSW the skillselect status would change to INVITED.

3. When you receive an invite from NSW you just receive an email from NSW with invite link to apply for NSW nomination. 

4. What is your points split up and you have applied for which category?

Please advise.


----------



## VIyer (Nov 2, 2016)

ksrikanthh said:


> hi Vlyer,
> 
> 1. When you receive an invite from NSW there are no changes in skillselect. Your eoi would still show the status as SUBMITTED.
> 
> ...


So how can I know if I was invited and I missed the email!! Is there any way?!

Occupation: Management Consultant (224711) - Applied in NSW Stream 2
Points: Age: 30
English: 20
Education: 15
Work-ex: 5


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

VIyer said:


> So how can I know if I was invited and I missed the email!! Is there any way?!
> 
> Occupation: Management Consultant (224711) - Applied in NSW Stream 2
> Points: Age: 30
> ...


When did you apply the eoi for NSW ?


----------



## VIyer (Nov 2, 2016)

ksrikanthh said:


> When did you apply the eoi for NSW ?


Applied on 28-Oct. Had 10 points in english at that time. Total 60+5
Updated EoI 7-Nov. Improved english to 20 points. Total 70+5


----------



## microdh (Nov 1, 2016)

VIyer said:


> Applied on 28-Oct. Had 10 points in english at that time. Total 60+5
> 
> Updated EoI 7-Nov. Improved english to 20 points. Total 70+5



With 70 point, you should apply 189 visa. Would be invited immediately in the next round. Better to leave the opportunity to the ones who have the only chance to be invited by State nomination.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brane (Feb 26, 2016)

Abrockks said:


> <<<


Cannot see your response??


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

praveendas said:


> Hello All, I received an invite for *NSW - Subclass 190* this morning IST time.
> 
> Refer my signature for details of my application.
> 
> All the best for others eagerly waiting. :grouphug:


Congrats mate


----------



## VIyer (Nov 2, 2016)

microdh said:


> With 70 point, you should apply 189 visa. Would be invited immediately in the next round. Better to leave the opportunity to the ones who have the only chance to be invited by State nomination.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I would if I could brother. My job category is not on the SOL list.. Its not even in the priority occupation list for *any* state. My only option is NSW State Nomination and that too Stream 2 in NSW!!


----------



## praveendas (Oct 17, 2016)

aussiedream87 said:


> Congrats mate


Thanks Buddy.


----------



## venkats (Oct 7, 2014)

VIyer said:


> I would if I could brother. My job category is not on the SOL list.. Its not even in the priority occupation list for *any* state. My only option is NSW State Nomination and that too Stream 2 in NSW!!


But I don't think you need to panic buddy, they will send two times. So Don't worry


----------



## microdh (Nov 1, 2016)

After VIC had closed new applications of ICT for SS, SA silently raised the requirement of SS to IELTS band 7 and total point 70. There has been some humours that other states might remove ICT from CSOL too recently.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## praveendas (Oct 17, 2016)

ksrikanthh said:


> Congrats praveen. Please update immitracker if applicable
> 
> Can you please let me know your overall years of experience and total skilled experience given by acs ?
> 
> please advise.


Thanks Srikanth.

Sure, waiting for the Subclass 189 draw(23/11) if not picked will accept the NSW one.
My understanding is only once i accept i need to update immi account? Plz confirm.

Overall Exp 8 years, ACS gave for 6 years, 2 years not considered.

Hope this helps.


----------



## praveendas (Oct 17, 2016)

Abrockks said:


> Congratulations, hope they send invitations for other job codes too..!!


All the best buddy.


----------



## hariyerra (Aug 23, 2016)

praveendas said:


> Thanks Srikanth.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Hi, Srikanth meant my immi tracker not immiaccount..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## microdh (Nov 1, 2016)

VIyer said:


> I would if I could brother. My job category is not on the SOL list.. Its not even in the priority occupation list for *any* state. My only option is NSW State Nomination and that too Stream 2 in NSW!!




No offence. Sorry for that dude. Hope you soon get invited by NSW.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kalp1422 (Nov 15, 2016)

*Vetassess assessment*

Hi everyone

I want to apply for vetassess.my qualification is mba healthcare management ,completed at uk university.i want to go under primary health organisation manager category in the skilled occupation list.is that qualification suitable for that occupation for vetassess assessment.could you pls reply friends


----------



## VIyer (Nov 2, 2016)

microdh said:


> No offence. Sorry for that dude. Hope you soon get invited by NSW.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


None taken man.. Relax.. Its just frustrating that sometimes points just stop mattering I guess


----------



## ctselvan (Nov 4, 2016)

venkats said:


> But I don't think you need to panic buddy, they will send two times. So Don't worry


Oh, so nothing will be listed in Skillselect - Correspondence tab too?


----------



## ctselvan (Nov 4, 2016)

VIyer said:


> So how can I know if I was invited and I missed the email!! Is there any way?!
> 
> Occupation: Management Consultant (224711) - Applied in NSW Stream 2
> Points: Age: 30
> ...


Hi VIyer, login to Skillselect -> Manage Account and update your correct email


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

VIyer said:


> Applied on 28-Oct. Had 10 points in english at that time. Total 60+5
> Updated EoI 7-Nov. Improved english to 20 points. Total 70+5


1. Have you corrected your email address now ?

2. Since you have recently applied an eoi I have a feeling that there are no worries meaning you would had not received an email yet.

3. If you still wanted to confirm once can you check if there is a contact number for NSW in their official portal so that you can dial them and check ?


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

praveendas said:


> Thanks Srikanth.
> 
> Sure, waiting for the Subclass 189 draw(23/11) if not picked will accept the NSW one.
> My understanding is only once i accept i need to update immi account? Plz confirm.
> ...


Thank you praveen. I think you can update your 190 case status as invited in immitracker since you have received an invite for 190. 

Have you created 2 separate cases in immitracker one for 189 and another for 190?


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

venkats said:


> But I don't think you need to panic buddy, they will send two times. So Don't worry


Meaning NSW will send another invite email after we update the email address ? Am I understanding it correctly?


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

hariyerra said:


> Hi, Srikanth meant my immi tracker not immiaccount..
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Noted Hari


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

ksrikanthh said:


> Meaning NSW will send another invite email after we update the email address ? Am I understanding it correctly?


He can contact on DIBP on the same. They can suggest what needs to be done.


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

ksrikanthh said:


> Meaning NSW will send another invite email after we update the email address ? Am I understanding it correctly?


I think one can take an update from them if they may have send any invitation previously to the wrong email. Write them to: [email protected] and ask them to (resend if already sent) on the updated email address in EOI.


----------



## VIyer (Nov 2, 2016)

ksrikanthh said:


> 1. Have you corrected your email address now ?
> 
> 2. Since you have recently applied an eoi I have a feeling that there are no worries meaning you would had not received an email yet.
> 
> 3. If you still wanted to confirm once can you check if there is a contact number for NSW in their official portal so that you can dial them and check ?


Thanks.. Also ctselvan...
Updated the contact address now.

Ya I think its still early for me. Nwaz read in a previous post by venkats that they send it twice.

Nwaz any read on this Stream 2 thing? Any idea which occupations they look at? Anybody here who has received Stream 2 invite this year?


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

VIyer said:


> I would if I could brother. My job category is not on the SOL list.. Its not even in the priority occupation list for *any* state. My only option is NSW State Nomination and that too Stream 2 in NSW!!


My suggestion is contact DIPB mate. Not sure how it work so its better to reach out to them or if some one who faced same issue can help.


----------



## praveendas (Oct 17, 2016)

ksrikanthh said:


> Thank you praveen. I think you can update your 190 case status as invited in immitracker since you have received an invite for 190.
> 
> Have you created 2 separate cases in immitracker one for 189 and another for 190?


No Srikanth, I have not created an Immi Tracker account yet.

Will do it right away, any quick links that i can use?


----------



## hariyerra (Aug 23, 2016)

praveendas said:


> No Srikanth, I have not created an Immi Tracker account yet.
> 
> 
> 
> Will do it right away, any quick links that i can use?



Please use this for 190..

https://myimmitracker.com/en/au/trackers/expression-of-interest-sc190



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## venkats (Oct 7, 2014)

ksrikanthh said:


> Meaning NSW will send another invite email after we update the email address ? Am I understanding it correctly?


Well not like that, usually when u apply for NSW invitation they will give you two opportunities to apply for nomination.


----------



## praveendas (Oct 17, 2016)

ksrikanthh said:


> Thank you praveen. I think you can update your 190 case status as invited in immitracker since you have received an invite for 190.
> 
> Have you created 2 separate cases in immitracker one for 189 and another for 190?


Done. 

Created 2 separate trackers for 189 and 190 eace:


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

venkats said:


> Well not like that, usually when u apply for NSW invitation they will give you two opportunities to apply for nomination.


Good to know Venkat


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

aussiedream87 said:


> My suggestion is contact DIPB mate. Not sure how it work so its better to reach out to them or if some one who faced same issue can help.


Yea that's better !


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

praveendas said:


> Done.
> 
> Created 2 separate trackers for 189 and 190 eace:


Cool


----------



## gsferrari (Jun 11, 2016)

VIyer said:


> I would if I could brother. My job category is not on the SOL list.. Its not even in the priority occupation list for *any* state. My only option is NSW State Nomination and that too Stream 2 in NSW!!


My optimism is fading. EOI in June with 70+5. Nothing yet. I'm going to apply for 489 in SA.


----------



## ahmedali85 (Jan 3, 2014)

gsferrari said:


> My optimism is fading. EOI in June with 70+5. Nothing yet. I'm going to apply for 489 in SA.


What is your Anzsco code?

Sent from my SM-N9208 using Tapatalk


----------



## uday63 (Sep 22, 2016)

Rainbows said:


> Guys I got a mail from Pearson that the requested score report will be sent to DIBP in 2 days approximately......sounds weird I know but I have NEVER requested Pearson for my score report to be given to DIBP. .....Any of you faced this seniors??? Is something wrong???
> 
> Timeline:
> 212415 - Technical Writer (190 visa)
> ...


I faced the same too.

Pearson people sent my score to DIBP which I never requested them to do so.

I guess NSW guys do their checks before they send an invitation.Expect an invitation soon

Good luck!

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## aditya_barca (May 15, 2016)

You must have selected Australia immigration as a reason to take PTE, thats why it gets sent directly. Don't worry, its normal.

Sent from my XT1068 using Tapatalk


----------



## daussie (Jun 16, 2016)

venkats said:


> Well not like that, usually when u apply for NSW invitation they will give you two opportunities to apply for nomination.



Hi Venkat, DId you get the invitation yet? Can share your years of skilled experience (after ACS deduction)....


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

Rainbows said:


> Guys I got a mail from Pearson that the requested score report will be sent to DIBP in 2 days approximately......sounds weird I know but I have NEVER requested Pearson for my score report to be given to DIBP. .....Any of you faced this seniors??? Is something wrong???
> 
> Timeline:
> 212415 - Technical Writer (190 visa)
> ...


its alright nothing wrong


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

daussie said:


> Hi Venkat, DId you get the invitation yet? Can share your years of skilled experience (after ACS deduction)....


i got to know from Venkat this evening that he has around 6 years of skilled experience after ACS deduction  

i think he might be receiving one most probably this month or next month ?


----------



## sreejithkm (Oct 4, 2016)

Rainbows said:


> Guys I got a mail from Pearson that the requested score report will be sent to DIBP in 2 days approximately......sounds weird I know but I have NEVER requested Pearson for my score report to be given to DIBP. .....Any of you faced this seniors??? Is something wrong???
> 
> Timeline:
> 212415 - Technical Writer (190 visa)
> ...


Hi...it is because, by default, option# 7 (that asks your consent to share the result to DBIP) is selected when you schedule the PTE exam. If you dont want to share, the option# 7 needs to be unchecked when you schedule. I have checked and clarified this with pearson support.


----------



## daussie (Jun 16, 2016)

ksrikanthh said:


> i got to know from Venkat this evening that he has around 6 years of skilled experience after ACS deduction
> 
> i think he might be receiving one most probably this month or next month ?


Yep. I think the last cutoff was aroud at 6 - 6.5 years of skilled experience based on the cases we are aware of. Lets see


----------



## manisesetty_pr (Jan 19, 2016)

praveendas said:


> It was @8:29 AM , IST time


Oh Great, Congrats .. 

Even i have same total points but Zero points for English, this may be the reason not to get NSW invited today. I think they sent very limited number of invitations today. So I am waiting for 189 by 23rd. Let's hope.


----------



## daussie (Jun 16, 2016)

manisesetty_pr said:


> Oh Great, Congrats ..
> 
> Even i have same total points but Zero points for English, this may be the reason not to get NSW invited today. I think they sent very limited number of invitations today. So I am waiting for 189 by 23rd. Let's hope.


Think they only sent very few invites for Programmers today. Didnt see any 60+5 pointers got invited. Think not even 65+5 cleared. 189 assured in couple of weeks.


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

daussie said:


> Think they only sent very few invites for Programmers today. Didnt see any 60+5 pointers got invited. Think not even 65+5 cleared. 189 assured in couple of weeks.


wondering if NSW is looking forward sending more invites to clear more in 2613x before/during the end of Nov month. Let's see.


----------



## sudeep73 (Oct 15, 2016)

uday63 said:


> I faced the same too.
> 
> Pearson people sent my score to DIBP which I never requested them to do so.
> 
> ...


It is normal. It happened for me as well


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

I see 3 folks in tracker confirming about invites and all are under 2613xx. Any one else was invited apart from this code?


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

aussiedream87 said:


> I see 3 folks in tracker confirming about invites and all are under 2613xx. Any one else was invited apart from this code?


At this pace I think people having 65 and more points for 189 who also applied for 190 - a good number would get cleared in the next 189 round I guess.Because only minimal 190 invites were sent so far under 2613x. 

PS : if they applied 189 and 190 in same eoi after receiving 189 the eoi would get locked right. What say Joe ?


----------



## ctselvan (Nov 4, 2016)

ksrikanthh said:


> At this pace I think people having 65 and more points for 189 who also applied for 190 - a good number would get cleared in the next 189 round I guess.Because only minimal 190 invites were sent so far under 2613x.
> 
> PS : if they applied 189 and 190 in same eoi after receiving 189 the eoi would get locked right. What say Joe ?




Did it start raining today ? 


~from Tapatalk iPhone app


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

ctselvan said:


> Did it start raining today ?
> 
> ~from Tapatalk iPhone app


Any indication from any source for invite rain today ? (thinking)


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

ksrikanthh said:


> At this pace I think people having 65 and more points for 189 who also applied for 190 - a good number would get cleared in the next 189 round I guess.Because only minimal 190 invites were sent so far under 2613x.
> 
> PS : if they applied 189 and 190 in same eoi after receiving 189 the eoi would get locked right. What say Joe ?


Yes @Sri that is right.


----------



## ctselvan (Nov 4, 2016)

ksrikanthh said:


> Any indication from any source for invite rain today ? (thinking)




No updates today in immitracker. As of yesterday, four 261xxx were invited. 


~iTapatalk


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

ctselvan said:


> No updates today in immitracker. As of yesterday, four 261xxx were invited.
> 
> 
> ~iTapatalk


Until last night I was able to see 3. And all of them are from 2613xx


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

Just an random assumption :

If NSW has taken a step to release bunch of invites for 2613x after the second round of 189 rounds every month moving forward starting from Nov i have a feeling that it would benefit many because people (65 and more pointers) under 2613x applying 189 and 190 in same eoi would receive 189 in the beginning and hence those 190 invites might get sent a bit earlier for others waiting for 190. 

Feel free to add your thoughts


----------



## venkats (Oct 7, 2014)

ksrikanthh said:


> Just an random assumption :
> 
> If NSW has taken a step to release bunch of invites for 2613x after the second round of 189 rounds every month moving forward starting from Nov i have a feeling that it would benefit many because people (65 and more pointers) under 2613x applying 189 and 190 in same eoi would receive 189 in the beginning and hence those 190 invites might get sent a bit earlier for others waiting for 190.
> 
> Feel free to add your thoughts


Hope that's true buddy, I also love to find a way to think positive about invites...:thumb:


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

No invites today?(


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

andreyx108b said:


> No invites today?(
> 
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


Don't see any updates today in tracker yet.


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

venkats said:


> Hope that's true buddy, I also love to find a way to think positive about invites...:thumb:


(thumbs up)


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

Just an FYI to all.. DIBP system will be unavailable on Friday which is 18 Nov.


----------



## sk1982 (Jun 7, 2015)

I have noted the strange sequence of invite cut off dates for Auditors which at 70 points have gone each round as follows 27/5 , 29/6, 24/8, 29/8, 11/9 THEN it has jumped back to 20/4, 17/6 ?? Any experts opinion why this had happened. Or its just a typo from DIBP.
Thank you


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

aussiedream87 said:


> Just an FYI to all.. DIBP system will be unavailable on Friday which is 18 Nov.


But its after working hours on Friday i.e. from 9pm till 8am next morning.


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

sk1982 said:


> I have noted the strange sequence of invite cut off dates for Auditors which at 70 points have gone each round as follows 27/5 , 29/6, 24/8, 29/8, 11/9 THEN it has jumped back to 20/4, 17/6 ?? Any experts opinion why this had happened. Or its just a typo from DIBP.
> Thank you


All seniors are clueless at this! No one can explain what's happening here since its going totally weired. Hope DIBP clarifies this very soon.


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

BulletAK said:


> But its after working hours on Friday i.e. from 9pm till 8am next morning.


Yes forgot to mention the timings. So the systems will be down from 18 Nov 9PM AEDT until 19 Nov 8AM AEDT


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

aussiedream87 said:


> Yes forgot to mention the timings. So the systems will be down from 19 Nov 9PM AEDT until 19 Nov 8AM AEDT


It's Friday 9 pm 18 November until Saturday 8 am 19 November 2016


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

BulletAK said:


> It's Friday 9 pm 18 November until Saturday 8 am 19 November 2016


Thanks mate. I corrected the date


----------



## VIyer (Nov 2, 2016)

Has anybody received a Stream 2 invite in this year? Or knows anybody who has received an invite?

I spoke to my consultant and they said ("off the record") that last year it started coming by Nov/Dec and continued till Mar/Apr. I hope some of the rain that folks here are expecting falls on Stream 2 also.. Just a tiny bit to wet the ground


----------



## bony (Jun 27, 2016)

VIyer said:


> Has anybody received a Stream 2 invite in this year? Or knows anybody who has received an invite?
> 
> I spoke to my consultant and they said ("off the record") that last year it started coming by Nov/Dec and continued till Mar/Apr. I hope some of the rain that folks here are expecting falls on Stream 2 also.. Just a tiny bit to wet the ground


Dear friend , 
many applicants are waiting for the same and hoping nsw to start the trend . 
so far nothing in the forum about any nomination in stream 2 .

it is almost nov mid we should all start hoping now.

regards
bony


----------



## vasanthkurup (May 12, 2016)

VIyer said:


> Has anybody received a Stream 2 invite in this year? Or knows anybody who has received an invite?
> 
> I spoke to my consultant and they said ("off the record") that last year it started coming by Nov/Dec and continued till Mar/Apr. I hope some of the rain that folks here are expecting falls on Stream 2 also.. Just a tiny bit to wet the ground


hahahah.. yeah expecting the same.


----------



## ctselvan (Nov 4, 2016)

VIyer said:


> Has anybody received a Stream 2 invite in this year? Or knows anybody who has received an invite?
> 
> I spoke to my consultant and they said ("off the record") that last year it started coming by Nov/Dec and continued till Mar/Apr. I hope some of the rain that folks here are expecting falls on Stream 2 also.. Just a tiny bit to wet the ground




Me too !


~iTapatalk


----------



## sk1982 (Jun 7, 2015)

Please go through these prediction. http://www.iscah.com/wp_files/wp-content/uploads/2016/11/Prorata2016Nov15.pdf
I don't know how practical it is.


----------



## microdh (Nov 1, 2016)

sk1982 said:


> Please go through these prediction. http://www.iscah.com/wp_files/wp-content/uploads/2016/11/Prorata2016Nov15.pdf
> I don't know how practical it is.




This was based on the last several months trend. I think everybody could make this kind of prediction.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

microdh said:


> This was based on the last several months trend. I think everybody could make this kind of prediction.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yea it's just a prediction. Reality is different. In fact they keep updating and changing their predictions after analysing the results from dibp regularly.


----------



## daussie (Jun 16, 2016)

ksrikanthh said:


> microdh said:
> 
> 
> > This was based on the last several months trend. I think everybody could make this kind of prediction.
> ...


Our predictions are far more accurate. Coz each of us closely watching than these. They blindly say after 2017 June...


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

daussie said:


> Our predictions are far more accurate. Coz each of us closely watching than these. They blindly say after 2017 June...


Very true. They are just moving along the queue and where the actual prediction is needed, they have just written after June 2017 and moreover according to them _after June 2017_ means unpredictable.


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

daussie said:


> Our predictions are far more accurate. Coz each of us closely watching than these. They blindly say after 2017 June...


Perfectly said (thumbs up) !


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

BulletAK said:


> Very true. They are just moving along the queue and where the actual prediction is needed, they have just written after June 2017 and moreover according to them after June 2017 means unpredictable.


Exactly !!! (thumbs up)


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

VIyer said:


> Has anybody received a Stream 2 invite in this year? Or knows anybody who has received an invite?
> 
> I spoke to my consultant and they said ("off the record") that last year it started coming by Nov/Dec and continued till Mar/Apr. I hope some of the rain that folks here are expecting falls on Stream 2 also.. Just a tiny bit to wet the ground


Stream 2 NSW invite rain will come soon ! Best wishes for everyone waiting for stream 2


----------



## ricky7 (Aug 21, 2016)

hey guys any one knows the skill level 1, 2, 3 means and does it matter for invitation .


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

ricky7 said:


> hey guys any one knows the skill level 1, 2, 3 means and does it matter for invitation .


Hi Ricky,

Where did you notice it ? please advise.


----------



## ricky7 (Aug 21, 2016)

ksrikanthh said:


> Hi Ricky,
> 
> Where did you notice it ? please advise.


https://www.anzscosearch.com/csol/ see here mate if you find any idea let me know.


----------



## Naveenk14 (Mar 4, 2016)

Sudipghosh9 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have also applied with 65+5 for ICT BA on July 1 . Hopefully we both get the NSW
> 
> Cheers


Can you please let me know if you the invitation?


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

ricky7 said:


> hey guys any one knows the skill level 1, 2, 3 means and does it matter for invitation .


In ANZSCO, skill level is defined as a function of the range and complexity of the set of tasks performed in a particular occupation. The greater the range and complexity of the set of tasks, the greater the skill level of an occupation.

ANZSCO assigns occupations to one of five skill levels. In determining the skill level of each occupation in ANZSCO, advice was sought from employers, industry training bodies, professional organisations and others to ensure that the information is as accurate and meaningful as possible. The determination of boundaries between skill levels is based on the following definitions.

*SKILL LEVEL 1*
Occupations at Skill Level 1 have a level of skill commensurate with a bachelor degree or higher qualification. At least five years of relevant experience may substitute for the formal qualification. In some instances relevant experience and/or on-the-job training may be required in addition to the formal qualification.

*SKILL LEVEL 2*
Occupations at Skill Level 2 have a level of skill commensurate with one of the following:

NZ Register Diploma or
AQF Associate Degree, Advanced Diploma or Diploma.
At least three years of relevant experience may substitute for the formal qualifications listed above. In some instances relevant experience and/or on-the-job training may be required in addition to the formal qualification.

*SKILL LEVEL 3*
Occupations at Skill Level 3 have a level of skill commensurate with one of the following:

NZ Register Level 4 qualification
AQF Certificate IV or
AQF Certificate III including at least two years of on-the-job training.
At least three years of relevant experience may substitute for the formal qualifications listed above. In some instances relevant experience and/or on-the-job training may be required in addition to the formal qualification.

*SKILL LEVEL 4*
Occupations at Skill Level 4 have a level of skill commensurate with one of the following:

NZ Register Level 2 or 3 qualification or
AQF Certificate II or III.
At least one year of relevant experience may substitute for the formal qualifications listed above. In some instances relevant experience may be required in addition to the formal qualification.

*SKILL LEVEL 5*
Occupations at Skill Level 5 have a level of skill commensurate with one of the following:

NZ Register Level 1 qualification
AQF Certificate I or
Compulsory secondary education.
For some occupations a short period of on-the-job training may be required in addition to or instead of the formal qualification.
In some instances, no formal qualification or on-the-job training may be required.

Source: 1220.0 - ANZSCO - Australian and New Zealand Standard Classification of Occupations, 2013, Version 1.2


----------



## meraprvisa (May 11, 2016)

anyone who got approval from NSW in last 2 weeks?


----------



## theNovice (Jul 10, 2016)

Yes... got ITA from NSW on 27 Oct. Submitted application on 1st Nov, and got approval today(16th Nov). I have 60days to lodge visa appl.. Happy... all went hassle free with very minimal effort. 



meraprvisa said:


> anyone who got approval from NSW in last 2 weeks?


----------



## ahmedali85 (Jan 3, 2014)

theNovice said:


> Yes... got ITA from NSW on 27 Oct. Submitted application on 1st Nov, and got approval today(16th Nov). I have 60days to lodge visa appl.. Happy... all went hassle free with very minimal effort.


Congratulations and under which Anzsco code falls your occupation?

Sent from my SM-N9208 using Tapatalk


----------



## theNovice (Jul 10, 2016)

261313... Updated signature just now 



ahmedali85 said:


> Congratulations and under which Anzsco code falls your occupation?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9208 using Tapatalk


----------



## ricky7 (Aug 21, 2016)

BulletAK said:


> In ANZSCO, skill level is defined as a function of the range and complexity of the set of tasks performed in a particular occupation. The greater the range and complexity of the set of tasks, the greater the skill level of an occupation.
> 
> ANZSCO assigns occupations to one of five skill levels. In determining the skill level of each occupation in ANZSCO, advice was sought from employers, industry training bodies, professional organisations and others to ensure that the information is as accurate and meaningful as possible. The determination of boundaries between skill levels is based on the following definitions.
> 
> ...


cheers mate for information really help full.


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

theNovice said:


> Yes... got ITA from NSW on 27 Oct. Submitted application on 1st Nov, and got approval today(16th Nov). I have 60days to lodge visa appl.. Happy... all went hassle free with very minimal effort.


congrats buddy !


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

ricky7 said:


> cheers mate for information really help full.




Welcome


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Guys lets hope for invites today/tomorrow!

Good luck!


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## daussie (Jun 16, 2016)

andreyx108b said:


> Guys lets hope for invites today/tomorrow!
> 
> Good luck!
> 
> ...


Great if that happens. But they sent a few invites this Tuesday also. Not sure will have to wait for next week to hear any further ....


----------



## sounddonor (May 1, 2013)

Folks I am thinking claim my Partners points then my points will increase to 65 without ss. What do you think how soon I can get invite then? Any guess?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

daussie said:


> Great if that happens. But they sent a few invites this Tuesday also. Not sure will have to wait for next week to hear any further ....


I have a feeling they are going to shoot out bunch of invites next week after 189 round. Let's see.


----------



## Victim190 (Nov 10, 2016)

ksrikanthh said:


> congrats buddy !


Hey guys

Have any registered nurses with 55+5 points got an invitation from NSW. I lodged my eOI WITH THAT MANY POINTS IN FIRST WEEK OF MARCH 2016. NO LUCK YET. ALSO DOES LODGING ANOTHER EOI FOR 189 WITH 60 POINTS FOR SAME OCCUPATION AND GETTING AN INVITATION AND WITHDRAWING <*SNIP*> *Rule 2: Profanity - http://www.expatforum.com/expats/general-expat-discussions/2397-forum-rules.html - kaju/moderator *

PLEASE SHARE YOUR EXPERTISE. THANKS.


----------



## ricky7 (Aug 21, 2016)

ksrikanthh said:


> congrats buddy !


how come you not getting invitation ksrikanthh where theNovice has already invited from nsw .you guys has same point ,


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

ricky7 said:


> how come you not getting invitation ksrikanthh where theNovice has already invited from nsw .you guys has same point ,


hi Ricky,

That's correct. We share similar points however theNovice has 10 points for experience and mine 5 pts for experience.

That made a difference. 

Having 5 pts for experience under 261313 and 261311 would take some time to receive invites !! Let's keep tracking 

By the way what is your points breakdown? Are you waiting for an invite?


----------



## ricky7 (Aug 21, 2016)

ksrikanthh said:


> hi Ricky,
> 
> That's correct. We share similar points however theNovice has 10 points for experience and mine 5 pts for experience.
> 
> ...


yes mate , i think you will get invitation on next round 

Category Dental Technician (ANZSCO Code: 411213)

TRA positive : 11/MAY/2016
exp : 4 years in AUS = 10 point ) 
Education : 10 points
aus study : 5 points
Age : 30 points 
EOI Submitted : 18 MAY 2016 ( 190 (NSW 55+5 ) - 60 )
Invitation : Waiting


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

ricky7 said:


> yes mate , i think you will get invitation on next round
> 
> Category Dental Technician (ANZSCO Code: 411213)
> 
> ...


Dental Technical , nice 

Looks like you have been waiting since may. Did you get a chance to track the trends of people receiving invites under your category 411213 ?


----------



## ricky7 (Aug 21, 2016)

ksrikanthh said:


> Dental Technical , nice
> 
> Looks like you have been waiting since may. Did you get a chance to track the trends of people receiving invites under your category 411213 ?


no mate how can we do tracking


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

ricky7 said:


> no mate how can we do tracking


Hmm, you can sign up in immitracker, add your case there. Also you can track for people who are waiting and who already received invites under your category. 

https://myimmitracker.com 

Try it


----------



## gsferrari (Jun 11, 2016)

ahmedali85 said:


> What is your Anzsco code?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9208 using Tapatalk


225213 - ICT Sales Rep


----------



## ahmedali85 (Jan 3, 2014)

For nsw invite, it has to be specified during 190 eoi lodging, right?

Sent from my SM-N9208 using Tapatalk


----------



## sarwarhusain (Sep 6, 2016)

*Job Change*

I am very sorry that I am posting this question here but in SA sponsorship thread it looks like the audience is quite limited and I fear I wont get a response.

I have applied to South Australia with respect to skilled immigration. I have been working for my current employer for past 7 years and my points total for work experience is currently 10. I have received a new job offer in another country within the same occupation category. I might be joining my new employer by the start of next year hopefully 1st of Jan 2017.

As you can see I will remain with the current employer by the end of Dec 2016. Changing of job will not impact any points ( my experience points total is complete on 1st Nov 2016) total but my country of Residence will change. Kindly provide feedback if I can switch jobs , also please suggest when to update EOI as there is still 1.5 months for this change to happen. My SA application also cannot be modified once it is submitted.

Kindly provide your feedback in this regard.


----------



## gsferrari (Jun 11, 2016)

ahmedali85 said:


> For nsw invite, it has to be specified during 190 eoi lodging, right?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9208 using Tapatalk


Yes it does.


----------



## ahmedali85 (Jan 3, 2014)

gsferrari said:


> Yes it does.


Gotcha and that is all required from our end to get invite from NSW, right? or we have to do something else too like fill a form or apply from their site?


----------



## mithun121988 (Nov 13, 2016)

Hi All,

I am Mithun, I have started off with the Australian Immigration process a couple of months back, please find the current status of my application below,

Role Applied for : System Analyst (261112)
Skill Assessment Lodged: 7th October 2016 
Positive Reply: 20th October 3016
PTE Academic result : R : 69 , S : 80 , L : 84 , W : 74 
Overall Score : 60 
EOI Lodged (189) : 25th October 2016
State sponsorship application lodged (190 - Victoria) : 4th November 2016
Acknowledgment received : 4th November 2016

I understand there is a temporary closure on receiving the ACT related applications in Victoria which may affect the processing time for the already submitted ones. So, I am planning to apply for NSW state sponsorship as well.

I wanted to know the trend in receiving the invitation from NSW. Is it a good idea to apply for the same.

Please advise.

Regards,
Mithun K


----------



## smfaheem (Oct 3, 2015)

Hi All,

I submitted my 190 EOI for 261313 (software engineer) with 60+5 points on 13-Aug-2016. When can i expect an invite? Is there a possibility that i get an invite before feb 2017? My skilled experience is 1 year 10 months after deducting 2 years.


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

smfaheem said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I submitted my 190 EOI for 261313 (software engineer) with 60+5 points on 13-Aug-2016. When can i expect an invite? Is there a possibility that i get an invite before feb 2017? My skilled experience is 1 year 10 months after deducting 2 years.


Hi smfaheem,

What is your points breakdown?

How many points did you claim for experience? please advise.


----------



## gsferrari (Jun 11, 2016)

ksrikanthh said:


> Stream 2 NSW invite rain will come soon ! Best wishes for everyone waiting for stream 2


I sure hope so Srikanth! 

Feel a bit left out amidst the happy invitees here. Really didn't expect it to take so long to get an invite. This is the first step after all and being stuck here for 5 months makes me feel "unwanted"


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

ahmedali85 said:


> Gotcha and that is all required from our end to get invite from NSW, right? or we have to do something else too like fill a form or apply from their site?


Hi ahmedali,

In order to apply for NSW - just an eoi with 190 chosen should be good. Forms are not required. Are you waiting for an invite or going to apply ? please advise.


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

mithun121988 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am Mithun, I have started off with the Australian Immigration process a couple of months back, please find the current status of my application below,
> 
> ...


hi mithun,

1. I see that you have 60 points so I would suggest you to Please apply an eoi for NSW as soon as possible. You can very well apply for multiple states. 

2. What is your overall experience and what is your skilled experience given by acs ? 

please advise.


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

gsferrari said:


> I sure hope so Srikanth!
> 
> Feel a bit left out amidst the happy invitees here. Really didn't expect it to take so long to get an invite. This is the first step after all and being stuck here for 5 months makes me feel "unwanted"


hi gsferrari,

I completely and totally understand your concern ! Waiting for an invite for prolonged period is generally tough and would highly test our patience too ! 

Could you please share your points breakdown ?


----------



## mithun121988 (Nov 13, 2016)

ksrikanthh said:


> hi mithun,
> 
> 1. I see that you have 60 points so I would suggest you to Please apply an eoi for NSW as soon as possible. You can very well apply for multiple states.
> 
> ...


Hi Srikanth,

I have already applied for VIC and tomorrow would apply for NSW. I do have 6 years of experience and 4 years where been considered by ACS.

Regards,
Mithun K


----------



## samirself (May 31, 2015)

Hi All,

I would like to thank everyone here on the forum as I got my PR recently. I think information being shared by members here is really useful for aspiring candidates. I have been a silent member and at one point of time almost gave up and was not able to decide if I really wanted to move to AU. But I am taking the bold move early next year. Here are my timelines ---

Role Applied for : System Analyst (261112)
Skill Assessment Lodged: May 2014
Positive Reply: 18th July 2014
IELTS score : R : 8 , S : 7 , L : 7 , W : 7
Overall Score : 60 (189)
NSW 190: 60+5
EOI Lodged (189+190) : November 2014
1st NSW invite -May 2015 (email missed, could not apply)
Separate 190 application (EOI) - NSW : June 2015
2nd NSW invite : 15 April 2016
NSW approval: June 2016
190 visa lodge : July 2016
Medical, PCC: September 2016
190 Visa Grant: Oct 2016

Few highlights -
1. I missed my 190 invite first time, yes I did 
2. I filed a new separate 190 EOI, and kept the old application open only for 189.
3. I got invite on new application after a long wait.
4. I hired a agent for rest of the process. 
5. After visa filing, I had again a tough time getting PCC for wife issued as her passport did not 
have my name. So first passport had to be re-issued to get Indian PCC. 

All the best to everyone with Aussi dreams!!!

Cheers,
Sam


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

mithun121988 said:


> Hi Srikanth,
> 
> I have already applied for VIC and tomorrow would apply for NSW. I do have 6 years of experience and 4 years where been considered by ACS.
> 
> ...


Good


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

samirself said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I would like to thank everyone here on the forum as I got my PR recently. I think information being shared by members here is really useful for aspiring candidates. I have been a silent member and at one point of time almost gave up and was not able to decide if I really wanted to move to AU. But I am taking the bold move early next year. Here are my timelines ---
> 
> ...


Congrats Sam !


----------



## sudeep73 (Oct 15, 2016)

samirself said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I would like to thank everyone here on the forum as I got my PR recently. I think information being shared by members here is really useful for aspiring candidates. I have been a silent member and at one point of time almost gave up and was not able to decide if I really wanted to move to AU. But I am taking the bold move early next year. Here are my timelines ---
> 
> ...


Hi Samirself - Congrats for the PR. Wondering how did you miss the e-mail.


----------



## ctttest (May 2, 2016)

Dear All,

I submitted my 190 EOI for 221213 (External Auditor) with 70+5 points on 17-Nov-2016. Is there any possibility that I can get invited soon?

Here is the breakdown of my points: 

Age: 30 points
University Degree: 15 points
English Language (pte): L85 R82 S90 W84 20 points
Overseas Experience: 5 points (3+ years)

Thanks a lot.


----------



## Narayanan (Nov 3, 2016)

Hello everyone when is the next 189 and possible 190 round? Is there any chance for Analyst programmer with 60 points like me who applied eoi in July to receive an invite?


----------



## samirself (May 31, 2015)

sudeep73 said:


> Hi Samirself - Congrats for the PR. Wondering how did you miss the e-mail.


It just happened dude, I was checking online al the time, plus I was travelling a lot due to work at that time. The emaild I provided, I had created recently and I was not checking frequently.

Luck also matters apart from all your efforts!!


----------



## Doctor123 (Nov 17, 2016)

I have got 60 points + 5 SS =65.
Code: 263111
PTE : 90, 75, 87, 88 (Overall 85) - 10 points
Age : 30 points
BE : 15 points
WorkExp : 9 -6 =3 years : 5 points
Applied for both 189 + 190 NSW.
60 + 5 (SS) points

a) 189 seems to be unlikely with 60 points. What are my chances with 190 NSW?
b) VIC is closed for now. Can I apply for VIC as well so that I get an acknowledgement once they are open.
c) For NSW selection criteria , is overall PTE score considered or just the points I get for English test?


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

Doctor123 said:


> I have got 60 points + 5 SS =65.
> Code: 263111
> PTE : 90, 75, 87, 88 (Overall 85) - 10 points
> Age : 30 points
> ...


a. NSW would invite however, waiting period would be more and when did you file your EOI?
b. It wont allow you to do it as far as I know. Let say it allows you even then you will not be considered.
c. Only points


----------



## Doctor123 (Nov 17, 2016)

Thanks for your reply.
189 EOI submitted 3 days back. Updated EOI with NSW today. Approx wait time 2-3 months??


----------



## travelerzz (Feb 8, 2016)

samirself said:


> It just happened dude, I was checking online al the time, plus I was travelling a lot due to work at that time. The emaild I provided, I had created recently and I was not checking frequently.
> 
> Luck also matters apart from all your efforts!!


Hi,
For the benefit of the group can you please tell us from what id the nomination email comes? And if we have to search the inbox with some keyword what it could be?
Thanks


----------



## Alizar20098 (Nov 8, 2016)

Hey guys anyone here to help.
I got invited by nsw 190 visa 5 days ago i checked their mail and as i was excited i straight away opened their form link in the mail . After that i realized that the form cannot be saved and could be accessed many times . After two days as i finished up compilation of my documents i opened up the form again . The form took too long to open and even it wasn't fully opened again. I then reloaded the webpage after that everything went fine .. documents uploaded successfully then i pressed pay now button at the bottom and it asked for submission which i pressed ok . Buy Alas! The error came up showing the webpage i am trying to access is not accessible . I guess it has been invaliadated. 
What should i do now? I tried calling them but nsw industry telephone is on answering machine . Looks like i wasted my invitation?


----------



## rahejarajeev (Jun 29, 2016)

Today looks to be a "NO INVITE DAY" , as did not see anyone posting good news. 

regards, 
Rajeev


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

Narayanan said:


> Hello everyone when is the next 189 and possible 190 round? Is there any chance for Analyst programmer with 60 points like me who applied eoi in July to receive an invite?


Hi Narayanan,

Next 189 round - nov 23 

190 - not much invites sent so far this month. Expecting invite rain from NSW next week Thursday/friday . Let's see. 

What is your points breakdown? please advise.


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

rahejarajeev said:


> Today looks to be a "NO INVITE DAY" , as did not see anyone posting good news.
> 
> regards,
> Rajeev


Yea it's been a silent week. 

Expecting something next week. Let's see.


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

Alizar20098 said:


> Hey guys anyone here to help.
> I got invited by nsw 190 visa 5 days ago i checked their mail and as i was excited i straight away opened their form link in the mail . After that i realized that the form cannot be saved and could be accessed many times . After two days as i finished up compilation of my documents i opened up the form again . The form took too long to open and even it wasn't fully opened again. I then reloaded the webpage after that everything went fine .. documents uploaded successfully then i pressed pay now button at the bottom and it asked for submission which i pressed ok . Buy Alas! The error came up showing the webpage i am trying to access is not accessible . I guess it has been invaliadated.
> What should i do now? I tried calling them but nsw industry telephone is on answering machine . Looks like i wasted my invitation?


Hi Alizar,

If you are unable to reach NSW through phone please drop them an email to [email protected]

As soon as possible with your query. 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rainbows (Aug 1, 2016)

Guys, is the new changes to AU migration going to affect us? Please check and confirm. Thanks.


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

Rainbows said:


> Guys, is the new changes to AU migration going to affect us? Please check and confirm. Thanks.


Hi Rainbows,

What is the new change that you are referring ? Do you have any link to it ? please advise.

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rainbows (Aug 1, 2016)

HI sure...I dont want to create a panic guys...am googling...I saw that as of 18th nov 2016 some forms that are filled out during visa (not 190) are changing generally in dibp...The minister has introduced 5 more points for students higher level from Australian colleges. And I read that 4 new types of work visas are being introduced. I also read that 55 years is the max age now...so it encourages more to apply. ..but I did not understand if we get affected in any way. So all please check news on dibp and clarify. Thanks.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

rahejarajeev said:


> Today looks to be a "NO INVITE DAY" , as did not see anyone posting good news.
> 
> regards,
> Rajeev




Seems to be so(((


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## smfaheem (Oct 3, 2015)

ksrikanthh said:


> Hi smfaheem,
> 
> What is your points breakdown?
> 
> How many points did you claim for experience? please advise.


My points breakdown for NSW (60+5):
Age : 30
Study: 15
Australian Study : 5
PTE :10
NSW SS : 5 

I am claiming no points for experience as i had 3 years 10 months experience overall and after ACS it is only 1 year and 10 months. Do you think i have any chance to get invite before March?


----------



## sudeep73 (Oct 15, 2016)

Rainbows said:


> HI sure...I dont want to create a panic guys...am googling...I saw that as of 18th nov 2016 some forms that are filled out during visa (not 190) are changing generally in dibp...The minister has introduced 5 more points for students higher level from Australian colleges. And I read that 4 new types of work visas are being introduced. I also read that 55 years is the max age now...so it encourages more to apply. ..but I did not understand if we get affected in any way. So all please check news on dibp and clarify. Thanks.


Hi Rainbow - Can you share the link please


----------



## Rainbows (Aug 1, 2016)

These are the links when I googled but seniors please check and confirm if this will affect us in any way...:

1. DIBP Form changes info link: https://www.border.gov.au/about/corporate/information/forms/changes/summary-of-changes

2. Major changes: Major changes proposed for skilled migration to Australia | SBS Your Language

3. Awarding 5 more points new for doctorate students in Australia: New Australian visa and points test changes for skilled migration go live | SBS Your Language

4. New LIST: The new Australian Skilled Occupations List for 2017 - Immigration Daily News - Migration Alliance


----------



## mrit (Sep 23, 2016)

My agent informed that 263111 Computer Network and System Engineer is not on SOL so EOI for 189 cannot be logged ? is that correct? but as per the link given above message it is still showing in SOL? 

please advise...


----------



## pipebritop (Sep 6, 2015)

mrit said:


> My agent informed that 263111 Computer Network and System Engineer is not on SOL so EOI for 189 cannot be logged ? is that correct? but as per the link given above message it is still showing in SOL?
> 
> please advise...


http://bfy.tw/8q39

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Victim190 (Nov 10, 2016)

Hey buddy, has any registered nurses with 55 points have an invitation so far. I applied in early march this year. but no luck yet.


----------



## sarwarhusain (Sep 6, 2016)

*It is in SOL*



mrit said:


> My agent informed that 263111 Computer Network and System Engineer is not on SOL so EOI for 189 cannot be logged ? is that correct? but as per the link given above message it is still showing in SOL?
> 
> please advise...


It is in SOL, dont worry. also please dont apply via Agent they are all money grabbing leeches ..just file it yourself . All process is easy... Just message me and I will give you all details... I filed my own case and all of my friends who got VISA now have filed themselves...


----------



## ahmedali85 (Jan 3, 2014)

sarwarhusain said:


> It is in SOL, dont worry. also please dont apply via Agent they are all money grabbing leeches ..just file it yourself . All process is easy... Just message me and I will give you all details... I filed my own case and all of my friends who got VISA now have filed themselves...


I will be requiring your help pretty soon. <*SNIP*> *Rule 2: Profanity: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/general-expat-discussions/2397-forum-rules.html kaju/moderator*

Sent from my SM-N9208 using Tapatalk


----------



## dfville (Sep 1, 2016)

Hi Im newbie here. I am wondering why NSW has not yet reaponded to my application for state sponsorship. It's been 1month since I lodged my application. I know they say that they will finalize within 12 weeks but most of batch (invited last September) have already received and ITA. By the way my nominated occupation is Internal Auditor. Pls help me understand.


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

dfville said:


> Hi Im newbie here. I am wondering why NSW has not yet reaponded to my application for state sponsorship. It's been 1month since I lodged my application. I know they say that they will finalize within 12 weeks but most of batch (invited last September) have already received and ITA. By the way my nominated occupation is Internal Auditor. Pls help me understand.


hi dfville,

my thoughts : 

looks like NSW is a bit slower this month because if you notice, many of them who had recently applied for nomination are waiting for sometime to receive approvals. may be it depends on individual case ( i am not quite sure ). 

but overall i have a feeling that NSW has not sent much invitations so far in the month of Nov and at the same time not much approvals during Nov till now.

It's just slow. but i am sure everyone would receive approvals as i haven't seen any rejections from NSW and on the other hand , given the fact that they have mentioned to wait max upto 12 weeks.

feel free to add your thoughts !


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

Victim190 said:


> Hey buddy, has any registered nurses with 55 points have an invitation so far. I applied in early march this year. but no luck yet.


hi Victim190,

did you get a chance to track the trends of people receiving invites under your category in immitracker or any other sources ? please advise.


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

sarwarhusain said:


> It is in SOL, dont worry. also please dont apply via Agent they are all money grabbing leeches ..just file it yourself . All process is easy... Just message me and I will give you all details... I filed my own case and all of my friends who got VISA now have filed themselves...


i second sarwarhusain !

Computer Network and System Engineer is still listed in the DIBP official website and here is the link :

https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Work...ing-authorities/skilled-occupations-lists/SOL

kind request : please don't prefer those agents who give false information.


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

smfaheem said:


> My points breakdown for NSW (60+5):
> Age : 30
> Study: 15
> Australian Study : 5
> ...


ok. i see you have 10 pts for english and 0 pts for experience under 261313 category.

right now we keep observing that people with 10 pts for english and 10 pts for experience under 261313 are receiving invites. 

once NSW starts inviting people with 10 pts for english and 5 pts for experience for 261313- we would get more info. at this moment i would say please wait for some time and keep tracking.

at the same time if you have an option to increase your points score please do work on it as well in parallel.

feel free to add your thoughts !


----------



## ricky7 (Aug 21, 2016)

Victim190 said:


> Hey buddy, has any registered nurses with 55 points have an invitation so far. I applied in early march this year. but no luck yet.


https://myimmitracker.com/au/trackers/expression-of-interest-sc190/cases/mrsedwards see this one , how come you not invited ,


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

dfville said:


> Hi Im newbie here. I am wondering why NSW has not yet reaponded to my application for state sponsorship. It's been 1month since I lodged my application. I know they say that they will finalize within 12 weeks but most of batch (invited last September) have already received and ITA. By the way my nominated occupation is Internal Auditor. Pls help me understand.




I am waiting since 5+ months with 60+5 points as Internal Auditor. 

What are your points breakup?


----------



## Narayanan (Nov 3, 2016)

ksrikanthh said:


> Hi Narayanan,
> 
> Next 189 round - nov 23
> 
> ...


Hi Srikanth,

Hope so. Here is my points breakdown. ANZ code 261311 Analyst programmer. Age 31 - 30 points, BE 15 points Exp considered by ACS 4 - 5 points, English-10 points. EOI launched July 8th with both 189 at 60 points and NSW at 60+5 points

Don't know if I get invite this year. What do you think?


----------



## Victim190 (Nov 10, 2016)

Have you heard of any nurses getting an invitation with 55 points for NSW. I ve been waiting for almost 9 months buddy.


----------



## Victim190 (Nov 10, 2016)

hey buddy do you think with my occupation I should have got an invitation by now. NSW is slow arent they...


----------



## ctselvan (Nov 4, 2016)

Victim190 said:


> hey buddy do you think with my occupation I should have got an invitation by now. NSW is slow arent they...




Hi, have you checked the trend in myimmitracker ? 


~iTapatalk


----------



## ricky7 (Aug 21, 2016)

Victim190 said:


> hey buddy do you think with my occupation I should have got an invitation by now. NSW is slow arent they...


hi Victim190 nurses are invited within month from nsw how come you not .


----------



## ahmedali85 (Jan 3, 2014)

BulletAK said:


> I am waiting since 5+ months with 60+5 points as Internal Auditor.
> 
> What are your points breakup?


@bulletAK what are the chances of getting nomination from nsw with 70 points? My Anzsco code 233914 Eng tech. Lodged eoi on 13th of Nov.

Sent from my SM-N9208 using Tapatalk


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

Narayanan said:


> Hi Srikanth,
> 
> Hope so. Here is my points breakdown. ANZ code 261311 Analyst programmer. Age 31 - 30 points, BE 15 points Exp considered by ACS 4 - 5 points, English-10 points. EOI launched July 8th with both 189 at 60 points and NSW at 60+5 points
> 
> Don't know if I get invite this year. What do you think?


hey Narayanan, 

here is the situation for Analyst programmer (261311) and Software Engineer (261313) categories : 

people with 5 pts for experience and 10 pts for english are yet to receive invites from NSW. we have people waiting since april/may approximately to my knowledge. once NSW starts sending invites we will have more info. once they start clearing people i am sure you would receive one soon since you have applied the eoi in july. 

let's continue to keep tracking the trends and keep here updated 

feel free to add your thoughts !


----------



## sounddonor (May 1, 2013)

Guys what do you think about this news?
DIBP to relax Pro rata policy on some occupations ? | Iscah

If it is true, why there is a backlog for even 65 pointers in prorated occupations?


----------



## daussie (Jun 16, 2016)

sanjeewa said:


> Guys what do you think about this news?
> DIBP to relax Pro rata policy on some occupations ? | Iscah
> 
> If it is true, why there is a backlog for even 65 pointers in prorated occupations?


What is going on guys. They say need to relax pro-rata. But why they invite slower for pro-rata occupations; specially NSW. May be due to fear that quota will run out?

Lets hope for the best by the way.


----------



## dfville (Sep 1, 2016)

BulletAK said:


> dfville said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Im newbie here. I am wondering why NSW has not yet reaponded to my application for state sponsorship. It's been 1month since I lodged my application. I know they say that they will finalize within 12 weeks but most of batch (invited last September) have already received and ITA. By the way my nominated occupation is Internal Auditor. Pls help me understand.
> ...


Wow, that is a long time. I am not sure of I can wait that longer. I will be reducing points next year due to age. Here's the breakdown of my points: age 25, english score 10, experience 10, education 15 +5 points for nsw nom.. total 65. Let's keep each other posted. When exactly did you applied for nomination?


----------



## dfville (Sep 1, 2016)

thank you but i wish they would pick up their pace... im not getting any younger (nervous laugh)


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

daussie said:


> What is going on guys. They say need to relax pro-rata. But why they invite slower for pro-rata occupations; specially NSW. May be due to fear that quota will run out?
> 
> Lets hope for the best by the way.


Yea looks like they start slow and increase pace slowly and steadily ! Let's see. 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

ahmedali85 said:


> @bulletAK what are the chances of getting nomination from nsw with 70 points? My Anzsco code 233914 Eng tech. Lodged eoi on 13th of Nov.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9208 using Tapatalk




You should be able get it within one month. 

All the best.


----------



## proxy2114 (Nov 19, 2016)

*need advice*

Hey experts.

Category : 261313 ( Software Engineer )
IELTS : 0 points (L =7.5, R=7.5, W=6, S=6 ) 
Work Experience: 10 (includes 5 points for Oz exp)
Education : 15 points 
Age : 30 points 
Partner: 5 points
EOI Submitted : 16/Sep/2016 ( 190 (NSW 60+5 ) - 65 )
Invitation : Waiting 

when I should expect the invitation for 190. Also, if English score is 0, would that be any issue? I believe all 65 pointers should be invited as first in first out principle?


----------



## naun81 (Jun 24, 2016)

Victim190 said:


> Hey buddy, has any registered nurses with 55 points have an invitation so far. I applied in early march this year. but no luck yet.


Hi! I've applied in August with no reply as well.. Actually I thought RN is rare occupation for 190 and so I'll get response from NSW quickly but it didn't work at all.. seems they consider points above all.. So I've applied to Vic and got an invitation in 5 weeks.


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

proxy2114 said:


> Hey experts.
> 
> Category : 261313 ( Software Engineer )
> IELTS : 0 points (L =7.5, R=7.5, W=6, S=6 )
> ...


hi proxy2114,

what is your overall years of experience and what is the skilled experience given by ACS ?

please advise.


----------



## proxy2114 (Nov 19, 2016)

ksrikanthh said:


> hi proxy2114,
> 
> what is your overall years of experience and what is the skilled experience given by ACS ?
> 
> please advise.


hey ksrikanthh,
thanks for reply. I have overall 8.5 years experience, out of which ACS have reduced 4 years. So from points vise its 5 points for 3.5 years (out of Oz) and 5 points for 1 year Oz experience.


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

proxy2114 said:


> hey ksrikanthh,
> thanks for reply. I have overall 8.5 years experience, out of which ACS have reduced 4 years. So from points vise its 5 points for 3.5 years (out of Oz) and 5 points for 1 year Oz experience.


interesting 

people with 10 pts for experience ( approximately 6 years skilled experience and more ) and 10 pts for english under 261313 category are receiving invites from NSW ! 

looking at your case , 3.5+1 = 4.5 skilled years of experience. 

you stand a good chance to hear from NSW soon !


----------



## proxy2114 (Nov 19, 2016)

ksrikanthh said:


> interesting
> 
> people with 10 pts for experience ( approximately 6 years skilled experience and more ) and 10 pts for english under 261313 category are receiving invites from NSW !
> 
> ...


Thanks for your reply ksrikanthh!
would that mean 10 points are treated differently if they are from work experience, English, age or education? Is there any hierarchy? 
Also 0 points of English wouldn't be any problem for me right? 
Sorry for if I am not making any sense here  Just trying to understand if I need to give English test again or waiting for 2 months would save ~#400.


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

proxy2114 said:


> Thanks for your reply ksrikanthh!
> would that mean 10 points are treated differently if they are from work experience, English, age or education? Is there any hierarchy?
> Also 0 points of English wouldn't be any problem for me right?
> Sorry for if I am not making any sense here  Just trying to understand if I need to give English test again or waiting for 2 months would save ~#400.


oops , i am sorry buddy ! i missed your english points there !

let me take one step back : 10 pts for experience and 10 pts for english under 261313- good chance to hear soon.

looking at your case - 10 pts for experience and 0 pts for english - which would take some time meaning not sometime sooner. 

here is the link that has the criteria that NSW follows for selecting applicants buddy :

Selecting applicants - Live & Work in New South Wales

so yea i would suggest you to take english preferably PTE which is quite easier to score than IELTS and try to grab those 10 pts if possible


----------



## Victim190 (Nov 10, 2016)

ricky7 said:


> hi Victim190 nurses are invited within month from nsw how come you not .


I have only got 55 points buddy..


----------



## daussie (Jun 16, 2016)

sanjeewa said:


> Guys what do you think about this news?
> DIBP to relax Pro rata policy on some occupations ? | Iscah
> 
> If it is true, why there is a backlog for even 65 pointers in prorated occupations?


This is nonsense . Pro rata means high demand but no quota. Quota is the problem; not the "not having enough qualified" applicants. Pass mark won't go down to 55.


----------



## rcpuram (Jul 14, 2016)

Hi All,
I am an Instrumentation & Control engineer ( 233513: PRODUCTION OR PLANT ENGINEER).

I will be seeking NSW state sponsorship once EA assessment is over. How much time it takes for getting NSW state sponsorship invitation? 

TIA
K.


----------



## 2015yash (Oct 29, 2015)

Friends.
Need your suggestion. 
my score will increase from 55+5 to 60+5 this December. Can you guys please let me know the additional steps that I need to take care of once I reach there. Thanks in advance for your help. My occupation code is 2613**


----------



## dfville (Sep 1, 2016)

2015yash said:


> Friends.
> Need your suggestion.
> my score will increase from 55+5 to 60+5 this December. Can you guys please let me know the additional steps that I need to take care of once I reach there. Thanks in advance for your help. My occupation code is 2613**


Just update your EOI.


----------



## FFacs (Jul 6, 2016)

daussie said:


> This is nonsense . Pro rata means high demand but no quota. Quota is the problem; not the "not having enough qualified" applicants. Pass mark won't go down to 55.


They have three options:

Finish the year with unfilled slots
Allow more slots for pro-rata skills
Lower points for non pro-rata

I can't help but think that 1 and 3 are more likely. In theory the ceilings for each skill are set based on market demand. allowing 1000 extra accountants in to make up for people not applying for ship's mate, petro-chem engineer and cabinet maker makes no sense.


----------



## 2015yash (Oct 29, 2015)

dfville said:


> Just update your EOI.


Thanks for your reply. Apart from updating the EOI do you think it will open the gates for other states as well ?? Considering my occupation code as 2613** and point score as 60+5 do you think I should apply for states apart from NSW that will have good IT prospects ?


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

2015yash said:


> Thanks for your reply. Apart from updating the EOI do you think it will open the gates for other states as well ?? Considering my occupation code as 2613** and point score as 60+5 do you think I should apply for states apart from NSW that will have good IT prospects ?


hi yash,

Could you please share your points breakdown? 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

Aicha1988 said:


> Hello,
> 
> My question is related to the Northern Territory Skilled Nomination Program (190). My Mrs is planning to apply under the Northern Territory Migration Occupation List category of Database Administrator 262111. She has all the required age, experience and qualification. Alongside we are also getting points for Partner Skill qualification and State Nomination. However, just before filing the EOI to the NT State we found out a job offer is required in the same nominated occupation before applying.
> 
> ...


Hi Aicha,

Could you please share your points breakdown? 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## jana1234 (Jul 2, 2016)

Hi Guys,

I read this in the papers today and am wondering how that will affect us since the 457 SOL and CSOL list is the same as the one for 190/189.
457 visa: Government to cut occupations list for skilled migrants - ABC News (Australian Broadcasting Corporation)

When do you think they will cut these occupations?

I'm a bit scared as my ob is Multimedia Designer and I'm not on the SOL only CSOL. My only chances are NSW Stream 2 or SA high points SS (if I get PTEA 79+ in each next week).


----------



## catchdwind (May 4, 2016)

It just got more interesting...

I have just been informed by a friend that a Chemical Engineer with 55 points (no experience, and just band 6 English score; made up with partner skills points) got ITA and approval from NSW 2 weeks ago after being in the pool for just over 2 months.

Obviously, not everyone shares there information online which makes it hard for use to have better understanding of the whole process. It seems like the required points varies from one skilled group to another.


----------



## Almy82 (Aug 13, 2016)

I've got almost same story about myself. I found a similar case to my self in immitracker with same point breakdown which has applied eoi about 10 days before me and get invited by 26/2/16 and I'm still waiting.


----------



## Abrockks (Sep 18, 2016)

Hello Guys,

had a query regarding long waiting list for invitation (189 invitation) , it would be great if somebody throws light on this.. just need to understand the priority of applications within same point slab so as to help decide whether to wait for 189 invite or to go for State invite.

when you enter EOI for 189 with for eg. 65 points overall , does that mean you have already jumped the 60 pointers, and you are in 65 pointers waiting line, and say if there are 10 points for experience do you further jump the 65 pointers as well having 5 experience points even if they have entered EOI pool before you? (i mean date & time of EOI) or is it that all 65 pointers get same priority/weightage in 189 invitation pool and there is no further prioritization and also with respect to language score with same pointers like 0, 10 & 20.

Thanks..!


----------



## Guilhermebv (Nov 7, 2016)

Hi all,

I got a DIBP invitation for 489 visa with QLD sponsor. My question is:
In January 15th I will be able to make an EIO for 190 in NSW, but I need to apply for my 489 invitation until December 31st. Is it worth to withdraw my 489 application and fight for NSW nomination?

QLD EIO 29-09
QLD Invite 04-10
QLD Applied 14-10
DIBP and QLD Invite 01-11
Points 50+10
Civil Desing Draftsperson
Ielts 6.0 0 points
Bachelor degree 15
Age 25
Experience 10 (january will become 15)


----------



## Naveenk14 (Mar 4, 2016)

Guilhermebv said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I got a DIBP invitation for 489 visa with QLD sponsor. My question is:
> In January 15th I will be able to make an EIO for 190 in NSW, but I need to apply for my 489 invitation until December 31st. Is it worth to withdraw my 489 application and fight for NSW nomination?
> ...




Considering the benefits of 190. I would say, you should wait.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Guilhermebv (Nov 7, 2016)

Naveenk14 said:


> Considering the benefits of 190. I would say, you should wait.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


In my occupation field the occupation ceilings is 45/1000, but my 190 invitation does not exist yet. I am little scared to let my 489 invitation go way. Is the timeframe for 190 invitatin in NSW is not long 3-4 months?


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

Abrockks said:


> Hello Guys,
> 
> had a query regarding long waiting list for invitation (189 invitation) , it would be great if somebody throws light on this.. just need to understand the priority of applications within same point slab so as to help decide whether to wait for 189 invite or to go for State invite.
> 
> ...


Hi Abrocks,

Could you please share your points breakdown? 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Naveenk14 (Mar 4, 2016)

Beneath are the breakdown of my points. Category - ICT BA

Age - 30
English - 0
Education - 15
Experience - 15 
Partner's Point -5
State Sponsorship (NSW) - 5

I got total 65+5 points for NSW. Please let me know what are chances of getting the invite before 31-Dec-2016
from NSW.




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

Naveenk14 said:


> Beneath are the breakdown of my points. Category - ICT BA
> 
> Age - 30
> English - 0
> ...


Hey Naveen,

Your points are very good except the english part. NSW evaluates english scores as well while they process applications.

Are you working to increase your points score in english either through ielts or pte ? please advise.

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Naveenk14 (Mar 4, 2016)

ksrikanthh said:


> Hey Naveen,
> 
> Your points are very good except the english part. NSW evaluates english scores as well while they process applications.
> 
> ...




Yes, I know NSW evaluat english score also. But, at least I moved ahead 60+5 pointers. I have given ielts and waiting result. I dont know whether I ll get it or not. (7 Each)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ausguy11 (Dec 1, 2015)

When can i expect approval as per below case?


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

Naveenk14 said:


> Yes, I know NSW evaluat english score also. But, at least I moved ahead 60+5 pointers. I have given ielts and waiting result. I dont know whether I ll get it or not. (7 Each)
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


All the best for your IELTS results naveen ! 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## daussie (Jun 16, 2016)

For 261313, we know that 60+5 pointers with 10 for english now being invited. Do we know, what was the skilled experience cutoff so-far. (6 Years? or more?)


----------



## daussie (Jun 16, 2016)

ausguy11 said:


> When can i expect approval as per below case?


I saw some other guy in this forum also waiting for same occupation. May be will hear next week... Keep us posted.


----------



## daussie (Jun 16, 2016)

Anyone whose points incremented due to experiece, please help to answer this.

If EOI skilled experience start on 01-Feb-2012, it will be falling under *5 YEARS OR *more but less than 8 years category after 01-Jan-2017 or 01-Feb-2017?


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

daussie said:


> I saw some other guy in this forum also waiting for same occupation. May be will hear next week... Keep us posted.


That's right. I also know a user named @meraprvisa who has been waiting for approval for sometime. Hopefully they receive it sometime soon !! 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

daussie said:


> Anyone whose points incremented due to experiece, please help to answer this.
> 
> If EOI skilled experience start on 01-Feb-2012, it will be falling under *5 YEARS OR *more but less than 8 years category after 01-Jan-2017 or 01-Feb-2017?


My guess : end of jan 2017 or feb 1 2017.

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

daussie said:


> For 261313, we know that 60+5 pointers with 10 for english now being invited. Do we know, what was the skilled experience cutoff so-far. (6 Years? or more?)


@aussiedream87 would have more info on this as he applied for ICT BA category !!!

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## ahmedali85 (Jan 3, 2014)

BulletAK said:


> You should be able get it within one month.
> 
> All the best.


I hope so man and i wish all the best to you too. 

Sent from my SM-N9208 using Tapatalk


----------



## daussie (Jun 16, 2016)

jana1234 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I read this in the papers today and am wondering how that will affect us since the 457 SOL and CSOL list is the same as the one for 190/189.
> 457 visa: Government to cut occupations list for skilled migrants - ABC News (Australian Broadcasting Corporation)
> ...


If materialises, this will be bad for 457 subclass; but would be good for permanent subclasses eventually.


----------



## daussie (Jun 16, 2016)

2015yash said:


> dfville said:
> 
> 
> > Just update your EOI.
> ...


From which month onwards your skilled experience start?


----------



## jana1234 (Jul 2, 2016)

daussie said:


> If materialises, this will be bad for 457 subclass; but would be good for permanent subclasses eventually.


Can you please explain? Why would it be good for permanent subclasses? If they take the occupations off the CSOL and SOL wouldn't that apply to the PRs as well? The 457 uses the same lists.


----------



## catchdwind (May 4, 2016)

Hey guys pls disregard until further clarification. 
It seems like something is missing about the quoted post.

With band 6 English, the total point achievable is 50 and not 55.



catchdwind said:


> It just got more interesting...
> 
> I have just been informed by a friend that a Chemical Engineer with 55 points (no experience, and just band 6 English score; made up with partner skills points) got ITA and approval from NSW 2 weeks ago after being in the pool for just over 2 months.
> 
> Obviously, not everyone shares there information online which makes it hard for use to have better understanding of the whole process. It seems like the required points varies from one skilled group to another.


----------



## jcreative86 (Jun 21, 2016)

Hi All,

I have following points claimed for the EOI I had filled on 10th October 2016. Can anyone suggest me what is the chances of getting invitation. I heard that NSW 190 are quicker to invite and process the Visa too. 

Other issue is regarding 189 visa, as I am adding 5 more points in July 2017 from my current work experience, it would be rational for me to wait till April and go for 189?
if in case i got invitation from 190 before shall i grab that opportunity instead. Please suggest me. All you valuable suggestion would be appreciable.

*My profile - *

PTE overall - 0 (50 each)
EXPERIENCE - 10 (7 years)
Education: 15 
Age: 30
CODE - 261111
ACS assessment- 14th July 2016
EOI Submitted : 10th October 2016 (55+5)


----------



## ricky7 (Aug 21, 2016)

jcreative86 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have following points claimed for the EOI I had filled on 10th October 2016. Can anyone suggest me what is the chances of getting invitation. I heard that NSW 190 are quicker to invite and process the Visa too.
> 
> ...


mate nsw doing very slow and they arenot inviting with55 points any soon be positive and wait until you get invited.i have been waiting since June 2016 not luck yet.


----------



## jcreative86 (Jun 21, 2016)

Thanks Mate, so which state shall i apply so i get quick reponse


----------



## ricky7 (Aug 21, 2016)

jcreative86 said:


> Thanks Mate, so which state shall i apply so i get quick reponse


Go for Queensland if you able to show financial settlement


----------



## jcreative86 (Jun 21, 2016)

yes i can show funds


----------



## gsferrari (Jun 11, 2016)

ksrikanthh said:


> hi gsferrari,
> 
> I completely and totally understand your concern ! Waiting for an invite for prolonged period is generally tough and would highly test our patience too !
> 
> Could you please share your points breakdown ?


Hi I have added the details to my signature.

Age - 25
Eng - 20
Edu - 15
Exp - 10
State - 5
Total - 70 + 5 = 75


----------



## ctselvan (Nov 4, 2016)

Hi, 

225312 may I know which job is this ? I can't find it in the ANZSCO list. 

Regards, 
Selvan 




gsferrari said:


> Hi I have added the details to my signature.
> 
> Age - 25
> Eng - 20
> ...


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

gsferrari said:


> Hi I have added the details to my signature.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Anzsco?!


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Abrockks (Sep 18, 2016)

ksrikanthh said:


> Hi Abrocks,
> 
> Could you please share your points breakdown?
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


Hi ksrikanthh,

Please see my signature, i guess you cant see that, below is the timeline:

ANZSCO Code : 261112 - System Analyst
Edu/Age : 15/30
IELTS: L/R/W/S: 8.5 /8.5 /7 /7(10 points)
ACS logged: 8/10/2016
+ve assessment : 20/10/2016 (10 Points)
EOI (189) Logged - (65 points): 20/10/2016 (Entered long waiting list)

EOI (190) NSW - 65+5 (70): 28/10/2016
EOI (190) VIC - 65+5 (70): 07/11/2016
VIC Ack: 11/11/2016
ITA Awaited : 

really confused about how 189 system invite works, would really appreciate any information related to this, as confused whther to wait for 189 invitation or to take state invitation (especially NSW) which might come earlier as dont really wish to wait for too long..

Thanks,


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

ctselvan said:


> Hi,
> 
> 225312 may I know which job is this ? I can't find it in the ANZSCO list.
> 
> ...


i second selvan. even i am unable to locate 225312 in either sol or csol.

@gsferrai : could you please confirm your job code ?


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

Abrockks said:


> Hi ksrikanthh,
> 
> Please see my signature, i guess you cant see that, below is the timeline:
> 
> ...


1. no worries. you have good points score. did you get a chance to check the trends of people receiving invites in your category Systems Analyst in immitracker - https://myimmtracker.com ?

2. my suggestion - i see your category is about to fill 50% looking at the link here - SkillSelect

so i would suggest you to please accept the 190 state invite if you receive it beforehand your 189 invite.

overall : whichever you receive first please accept it and work on the remaining steps ( my guess : you would receive 190 before 189 ). let's see.

feel free to add your thoughts !


----------



## kaju (Oct 31, 2011)

ksrikanthh said:


> i second selvan. even i am unable to locate 225312 in either sol or csol.
> 
> @gsferrai : could you please confirm your job code ?


I suspect this will be 225213.


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

kaju said:


> I suspect this will be 225213.


that's a smart guess !  (thumbs up)


----------



## PankajPandav (Aug 22, 2016)

When is the next round for 189. Site shows its on 23rd Nov.


----------



## daussie (Jun 16, 2016)

PankajPandav said:


> When is the next round for 189. Site shows its on 23rd Nov.


23rd


----------



## Narayanan (Nov 3, 2016)

daussie said:


> 23rd


Hopefully they should send invites to 60 pointers in 261311 category with 10 points for English and 5 for experience. Praying God everyday

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

Narayanan said:


> Hopefully they should send invites to 60 pointers in 261311 category with 10 points for English and 5 for experience. Praying God everyday
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


All the best Narayanan 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## jana1234 (Jul 2, 2016)

Anyone know of any Stream 2 invites recently?


----------



## PankajPandav (Aug 22, 2016)

My Details are in my signature. Can some one please let me know how much time should I expect for getting an invite?


----------



## bony (Jun 27, 2016)

jana1234 said:


> Anyone know of any Stream 2 invites recently?


Dear Jana 1234 ,
there hasn't been any invite say after 18 april or so for stream 2 as per the data available in the forum.
as the past data suggests invites begin in mid december and probably biggest round is jan mid round. 
There is a separate thread for that nsw invites for stream 2 .
so just chill one more month to get the invite.

Regards
Bony


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

PankajPandav said:


> My Details are in my signature. Can some one please let me know how much time should I expect for getting an invite?


hi pankaj,

I am.unable to see your signature in my mobile. Could you please share your points breakdown and sol category please? 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

PankajPandav said:


> My Details are in my signature. Can some one please let me know how much time should I expect for getting an invite?


189 the cutoff is mid may and you chances under 190. However, you have to wait for a bit as I see quite few 261112 folks are waiting for invitation.


----------



## kpandey (Dec 3, 2015)

a friend of mine applied for NSW state sponsorship which was rejected in october. his agent then told him that there wont be any more invitations till march next year and isnt letting him submit eoi for other states. how true is this information?


----------



## PankajPandav (Aug 22, 2016)

kpandey said:


> a friend of mine applied for NSW state sponsorship which was rejected in october. his agent then told him that there wont be any more invitations till march next year and isnt letting him submit eoi for other states. how true is this information?


I believe that is true for VIC state only.


----------



## gsferrari (Jun 11, 2016)

ctselvan said:


> Hi,
> 
> 225312 may I know which job is this ? I can't find it in the ANZSCO list.
> 
> ...





andreyx108b said:


> Anzsco?!
> 
> 
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk





ksrikanthh said:


> i second selvan. even i am unable to locate 225312 in either sol or csol.
> 
> @gsferrai : could you please confirm your job code ?





kaju said:


> I suspect this will be 225213.





ksrikanthh said:


> that's a smart guess !  (thumbs up)


Sorry guys! 

It is 225213 indeed - ICT Sales Representative.

FYI this was the job code recommended to me by my agent after they looked at my CV and Education. Sadly this job code doesn't really feature in any SOL list. I am a network engineer who has performed in a sales supporting role (not hardcore hands-on) so the agent recommended I stick to a sales/services role. 

I don't know...maybe I'd get my Invite quicker as a computer network engineer ANZCO (whatever it is). But I'd have to rework my CVs and get them signed by all my managers. I have reference letters from all the managers I have ever worked with. These letters were made to support the ICT Sales Rep role description.

Confused now...


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

kpandey said:


> a friend of mine applied for NSW state sponsorship which was rejected in october. his agent then told him that there wont be any more invitations till march next year and isnt letting him submit eoi for other states. how true is this information?


as of now one you can apply for NSW, SA, NT & Tasmania only.


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

kpandey said:


> a friend of mine applied for NSW state sponsorship which was rejected in october. his agent then told him that there wont be any more invitations till march next year and isnt letting him submit eoi for other states. how true is this information?


hi pandey,

This is not true for NSW. 

I am aware that This is applicable for Victoria for few sol occupations listed in the Vic official portal. 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

gsferrari said:


> Sorry guys!
> 
> It is 225213 indeed - ICT Sales Representative.
> 
> ...


I believe SOL has more preference than CSOL. 

Are you done with your assessment or just preparing documents? 

I would suggest you to prefer computer systems and network engineer category if there is a possibility.

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## kpandey (Dec 3, 2015)

ksrikanthh said:


> hi pandey,
> 
> This is not true for NSW.
> 
> ...


thanks for the info guys


----------



## tse (Nov 22, 2016)

Hi All,

Just a small doubt, I have applied for 190 (60+5) points for NSW and VIC and 189 (60 points) visa subclasses for 261312 code . My husband is into recruitment, can I claim partners skill points for his job code 223112 (in CSOL) after getting his skills assessed and IELTS exam?

Thanks.
Tanya


----------



## jana1234 (Jul 2, 2016)

bony said:


> Dear Jana 1234 ,
> there hasn't been any invite say after 18 april or so for stream 2 as per the data available in the forum.
> as the past data suggests invites begin in mid december and probably biggest round is jan mid round.
> There is a separate thread for that nsw invites for stream 2 .
> ...


Thanks Bony!!
I really hope I get an invite. Do you think I have chances with 65+5?


----------



## sainini (Sep 15, 2016)

tse said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Just a small doubt, I have applied for 190 (60+5) points for NSW and VIC and 189 (60 points) visa subclasses for 261312 code . My husband is into recruitment, can I claim partners skill points for his job code 223112 (in CSOL) after getting his skills assessed and IELTS exam?
> 
> ...


Hello Tanya,

I am afraid, you can not. As per the guidelines on the DIBP site, you can only avail parter skills points when he/she is assessed in the same job code!! I had the same doubt. Following is mentioned on the website at https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Visa-1/190-

Partner skills
You can receive five points if, when you are invited to apply for this visa, your partner provides evidence that they:
were under 50 years of age
had at least competent English
had nominated an occupation on the same skilled occupation list as your nominated occupation
had been assessed by the relevant assessing authority as having suitable skills for the nominated occupation.

Best,
Nitish


----------



## jana1234 (Jul 2, 2016)

sainini said:


> Hello Tanya,
> 
> I am afraid, you can not. As per the guidelines on the DIBP site, you can only avail parter skills points when he/she is assessed in the same job code!! I had the same doubt. Following is mentioned on the website at https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Visa-1/190-
> 
> ...


I think it means the job has to be on the same list but it does not necessarily have to be the same job. So if your job is on the SOL, in order to claim partner points, your partners job has to be on the SOL as well. I think the other way around doesn't matter. If you are on the CSOL then your partners job can be either on SOL or CSOL to claim points. Correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

jana1234 said:


> I think it means the job has to be on the same list but it does not necessarily have to be the same job. So if your job is on the SOL, in order to claim partner points, your partners job has to be on the SOL as well. I think the other way around doesn't matter. If you are on the CSOL then your partners job can be either on SOL or CSOL. Correct me if I'm wrong.


@jana : i had similar thoughts as u mentioned.

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## bony (Jun 27, 2016)

jana1234 said:


> Thanks Bony!!
> I really hope I get an invite. Do you think I have chances with 65+5?


Dear Jana 
mine is also 225411 with 65 + 5 = 70 points .

i am also hopeful and in the same ship .

Regards
Rajesh Sharma


----------



## sainini (Sep 15, 2016)

ksrikanthh said:


> @jana : i had similar thoughts as u mentioned.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


Ohh.. yes, seems right. Sorry I got that wrong @ Tanya. I agree with srikanth. So if your husband's code is on the list then it's good to go.

Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Abrockks (Sep 18, 2016)

ksrikanthh said:


> 1. no worries. you have good points score. did you get a chance to check the trends of people receiving invites in your category Systems Analyst in immitracker - https://myimmtracker.com ?
> 
> 2. my suggestion - i see your category is about to fill 50% looking at the link here - SkillSelect
> 
> ...


Thanks for the feedback, hope to receive 190 invite soon but even that is time taking and VIC is so rigid and uncertain lets see if NSW is in any mood to send some invites this month, as so far they are very slow in issuing invites this month maybe due to upcoming holiday season and i guess the trend is likely to be continued towards christmas and year end holidays.!! 

Btw do you have any idea whether in 189 invitation rounds, the same pointers are segregated/prioritize further as per their language and experience points (which i guess is the practice in state nominations) or they stand in the queue as per DOE with same preference? clueless on this one ..


----------



## tse (Nov 22, 2016)

sainini said:


> Ohh.. yes, seems right. Sorry I got that wrong @ Tanya. I agree with srikanth. So if your husband's code is on the list then it's good to go.
> 
> Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


Thanks guys


----------



## jana1234 (Jul 2, 2016)

bony said:


> Dear Jana
> mine is also 225411 with 65 + 5 = 70 points .
> 
> i am also hopeful and in the same ship .
> ...



OOh good luck to you!! Fingers crossed we'll get an invite soon!! Please give any updates if you do get one.

Are you planning on increasing your score to apply for SA?


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

Abrockks said:


> Thanks for the feedback, hope to receive 190 invite soon but even that is time taking and VIC is so rigid and uncertain lets see if NSW is in any mood to send some invites this month, as so far they are very slow in issuing invites this month maybe due to upcoming holiday season and i guess the trend is likely to be continued towards christmas and year end holidays.!!
> 
> Btw do you have any idea whether in 189 invitation rounds, the same pointers are segregated/prioritize further as per their language and experience points (which i guess is the practice in state nominations) or they stand in the queue as per DOE with same preference? clueless on this one ..


1. Yea NSW has been slow so far this month. I am hoping that they would increase speed soon. Lets see.

2. For 189 i think points and eoi date of effect are generally given priorities per my understanding. 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## jana1234 (Jul 2, 2016)

tse said:


> Thanks guys


But I still think if your job is on the SOL and your partners job only on the CSOL that you can't claim points. He would have to be on the SOL as well. However, I believe, if he is submitting the EOI he could claim partner points for you.


----------



## VIyer (Nov 2, 2016)

jana1234 said:


> Anyone know of any Stream 2 invites recently?


Hi, even I have been waiting for a Stream 2 invite - submitted EOI on 7-Oct with (70+5) points under 224711. Haven't heard anyone get a Stream 2 invite!!
Really hope there are a few coming soon :fingerscrossed:


----------



## ctselvan (Nov 4, 2016)

VIyer said:


> Hi, even I have been waiting for a Stream 2 invite - submitted EOI on 7-Oct with (70+5) points under 224711. Haven't heard anyone get a Stream 2 invite!!
> Really hope there are a few coming soon :fingerscrossed:




+1 me too :fingerscrossed:


~iTapatalk


----------



## meraprvisa (May 11, 2016)

anyone who got NSW approval email last week?

i am waiting for NSW approval email from 17Oct? this is 5th week and my application status is not changing...

i am bit worried now....


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

tse said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Just a small doubt, I have applied for 190 (60+5) points for NSW and VIC and 189 (60 points) visa subclasses for 261312 code . My husband is into recruitment, can I claim partners skill points for his job code 223112 (in CSOL) after getting his skills assessed and IELTS exam?
> 
> ...


You can as long as you have partners code in CSOL


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

sainini said:


> Hello Tanya,
> 
> I am afraid, you can not. As per the guidelines on the DIBP site, you can only avail parter skills points when he/she is assessed in the same job code!! I had the same doubt. Following is mentioned on the website at https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Visa-1/190-
> 
> ...


It can be any jobcode not necessary same jobcode


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

aussiedream87 said:


> It can be any jobcode not necessary same jobcode


exactly Joe ! (thumbs up)


----------



## ctselvan (Nov 4, 2016)

gsferrari said:


> Sorry guys!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




If that's possible, please do. Network Engineer has a better chance of Visa in my opinion. 


~iTapatalk 
`~`~`~`~`~
ANZSCO - 262111 | ACS - +ve, 26/08/2015 | EOI - 29/10/2016 - NSW | Invite - Awaiting 
--------
Points Summary: Age - 25 | PTE - 10 | Edu - 15 | Exp - 10


----------



## mrit (Sep 23, 2016)

As we have seen a small one puff of spray invites today for 189.. … but when rain of NSW invites will happen? 
Any thoughts… 

Sent from my EVA-L19 using Tapatalk


----------



## ctselvan (Nov 4, 2016)

mrit said:


> As we have seen a small one puff of spray invites today for 189.. … but when rain of NSW invites will happen?
> Any thoughts…
> 
> Sent from my EVA-L19 using Tapatalk




Tomorrow 


~iTapatalk 
`~`~`~`~`~
ANZSCO - 262111 | ACS - +ve, 26/08/2015 | EOI - 29/10/2016 - NSW | Invite - Awaiting 
--------
Points Summary: Age - 25 | PTE - 10 | Edu - 15 | Exp - 10


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

mrit said:


> As we have seen a small one puff of spray invites today for 189.. … but when rain of NSW invites will happen?
> Any thoughts…
> 
> Sent from my EVA-L19 using Tapatalk


surprisingly we haven't seen NSW rain ( more invites ) so far in Nov month. 

expecting NSW rain (more invites) sometime this week ! (fingers crossed)

NSW rain NSW rain come soon to bring boon to many waiting and anticipating for NSW invites ! (hopeful)


----------



## expataustralia2016^ (Nov 22, 2016)

Hi All,

I am following this thread since few months, however posting my first reply here.

* I have 55+5 points, so applied for Victoria in second half of august and yesterday got the state sponsorship. I am given 2 months time to apply for the visa.

* Now, in feb 2017, I will get additional 5 months from experience and can apply for NSW with 60+5 score.

I have heard that getting a job is easy in NSW for 261313 as compared to Victoria, I am confused here, whether to take Victoria opportunity now or apply for NSW after few months with 60+5.

I have following questions, appreciate if anyone answer - 

* How easy is to get job in NSW as compared to Vic. I can see number of jobs 4 times in NSW compared to Vic, however it depends upon the number of job seekers too. Also, I seen average salary more in NSW compared to Vic.

* Why most of people rush to apply for NSW rather than Vic ? What advantages NSW holds.

* Are people with score 60+5 getting visa invite these a days, once they apply for NSW.

Since most of you seems having a good knowledge base regarding this, I request you to advice me on above.


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

expataustralia2016^ said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am following this thread since few months, however posting my first reply here.
> 
> ...


i would like to add a one line answer : NSW is equally good as VIC


----------



## Narayanan (Nov 3, 2016)

I would say not just equally, but more than nsw when it comes to web development. This is based on my friends response. 4 of my friends are working for Infosys from Melbourne 

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

Narayanan said:


> I would say not just equally, but more than nsw when it comes to web development. This is based on my friends response. 4 of my friends are working for Infosys from Melbourne
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


meaning VIC seems to have more web development opportunities than NSW ??? am in understanding it correctly ??


----------



## Narayanan (Nov 3, 2016)

ksrikanthh said:


> meaning VIC seems to have more web development opportunities than NSW ??? am in understanding it correctly ??


Yes. Not only for web developer, if you are a Java Developer with only persistence and web services development knowledge Melbourne has very good opportunities. Even if you search in seek.au you can see Melbourne Java developer jobs outnumber Sydney Java developer jobs 

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

Narayanan said:


> Yes. Not only for web developer, if you are a Java Developer with only persistence and web services development knowledge Melbourne has very good opportunities. Even if you search in seek.au you can see Melbourne Java developer jobs outnumber Sydney Java developer jobs
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


good to know Narayanan


----------



## expataustralia2016^ (Nov 22, 2016)

Hi, I think you have posted the reverse numbers. Numbers of jobs on seek are approx. twice in Sydney as compared to Melbourne (I checked for java too).

This being the main reason why I am confused between Sydney and melbourne.

Can suggest me any reason why the number of people applying for nsw is too large as compared to the ones applying for Melbourne ?


----------



## Narayanan (Nov 3, 2016)

Please dont take me wrong and being pessimistic. I just checked with my consultant again. Today there were no invites for 60 pointers from DIBP. 60 pointers are not yet started. Do NSW follow the suit? Or can we expect some invites for 60 pointers from NSW? I am of the view that if 189 is started for 60 pointers then only NSW starts sending invites.


----------



## Asifskeep (Apr 19, 2016)

Hey guys
I did my medicals yesterday ( My health declaration).

In the immiaccount, when i start filling up visa pplication form, in 5th page a warning pops up, "Applicant xxx has other unfinalised applications lodged with the department. The applicant will be able to continue; however the unfinalised application(s) may need to be withdrawn by advising the department in writing. Please review the Departments website for further information."

I am worried about the issue.

My health decleration status also shows Incomplete.

Can there be a link between the two or is it a critical issue.

Does anyone know anything about this?

Regards


----------



## Narayanan (Nov 3, 2016)

expataustralia2016^ said:


> Hi, I think you have posted the reverse numbers. Numbers of jobs on seek are approx. twice in Sydney as compared to Melbourne (I checked for java too).
> 
> This being the main reason why I am confused between Sydney and melbourne.
> 
> Can suggest me any reason why the number of people applying for nsw is too large as compared to the ones applying for Melbourne ?


I am not able to compare exactly. But for Web Developer with regular skillset of HTML, CSS3, JS , AngularJS , NodeJS and MongoDB, there are equal number of opportunities in both. Infact a little more. Also, as per my friends update who were already there, people could easily switch a job for better pay in Melbourne (Quite possibly within a week). I cant say beyond this as I never stepped in Melbourne or in Sydney. Hope we all help each other very soon in either of these cities


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

Narayanan said:


> Please dont take me wrong and being pessimistic. I just checked with my consultant again. Today there were no invites for 60 pointers from DIBP. 60 pointers are not yet started. Do NSW follow the suit? Or can we expect some invites for 60 pointers from NSW? I am of the view that if 189 is started for 60 pointers then only NSW starts sending invites.


189 60 points has no link for NSW 60 points.

In fact people having 60 pts for NSW under 2613x are regularly receiving invites and we keep tracking them actively. 

Note : NSW 60 points with more experience and people having English points are regularly receiving invites from NSW (2613x).

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

Narayanan said:


> I am not able to compare exactly. But for Web Developer with regular skillset of HTML, CSS3, JS , AngularJS , NodeJS and MongoDB, there are equal number of opportunities in both. Infact a little more. Also, as per my friends update who were already there, people could easily switch a job for better pay in Melbourne (Quite possibly within a week). I cant say beyond this as I never stepped in Melbourne or in Sydney. Hope we all help each other very soon in either of these cities


At a higher level I would say both are equally good ( NSW and VIC ) 


Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Victim190 (Nov 10, 2016)

meraprvisa said:


> anyone who got NSW approval email last week?
> 
> i am waiting for NSW approval email from 17Oct? this is 5th week and my application status is not changing...
> 
> i am bit worried now....


I ve been waiting since march with 55 points for NSW. I am a registered nurse and havent received a nominations yet. Everyone says that nurses have more chances but its already been 9 months. Any nurses around receiving nominations with that many points. please share.


----------



## dfville (Sep 1, 2016)

I need your help or advise please. I just received a letter this morning from CO. The gist of it is this: I am currently assessing your application and I note that your Vetassess Skills Assessment identifies your ?Date deemed skilled for Points Test Advice? as 8/2011. This is the date after which you can claim skilled employment. This indicates that you are not eligible to claim points for 8 years of skilled employment, reducing your total points. Guys, when I provided my data in the EOI, is asked for my work experience for the last 10 years which I provided. Later, it computed the points that I am allowed which is 15 years. Now I am just surprised why the CO is questioning the points I claim. Please enlighten me or help me how I can reply to this. Thank you.


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

Victim190 said:


> I ve been waiting since march with 55 points for NSW. I am a registered nurse and havent received a nominations yet. Everyone says that nurses have more chances but its already been 9 months. Any nurses around receiving nominations with that many points. please share.


Quick clarification : 
Are you waiting for NSW invite or NSW approval ? 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## JP Mosa (Mar 14, 2013)

dfville said:


> I need your help or advise please. I just received a letter this morning from CO. The gist of it is this: I am currently assessing your application and I note that your Vetassess Skills Assessment identifies your ?Date deemed skilled for Points Test Advice? as 8/2011. This is the date after which you can claim skilled employment. This indicates that you are not eligible to claim points for 8 years of skilled employment, reducing your total points. Guys, when I provided my data in the EOI, is asked for my work experience for the last 10 years which I provided. Later, it computed the points that I am allowed which is 15 years. Now I am just surprised why the CO is questioning the points I claim. Please enlighten me or help me how I can reply to this. Thank you.



years of experience you have after skill assessment date will be considered as skilled . 
If you have required points even after deduction of years of experience prior to skill assessment date, you are good to go. In that case ,you can request CO to forget about previous experience.


----------



## daussie (Jun 16, 2016)

dfville said:


> I need your help or advise please. I just received a letter this morning from CO. The gist of it is this: I am currently assessing your application and I note that your Vetassess Skills Assessment identifies your ?Date deemed skilled for Points Test Advice? as 8/2011. This is the date after which you can claim skilled employment. This indicates that you are not eligible to claim points for 8 years of skilled employment, reducing your total points. Guys, when I provided my data in the EOI, is asked for my work experience for the last 10 years which I provided. Later, it computed the points that I am allowed which is 15 years. Now I am just surprised why the CO is questioning the points I claim. Please enlighten me or help me how I can reply to this. Thank you.


You are lucky if CO don't refuse visa.


----------



## daussie (Jun 16, 2016)

Do we see nomination approvals this week?


----------



## jana1234 (Jul 2, 2016)

Guys, I have a question regarding my partners profession. Currently only I have an EOI submitted (hoping for stream 2 as my job code is only on CSOL) and I am not claiming partner points. He hasn't done a skills assessment yet.
He is a Front end developer. So I'm wondering if he could get his skills assessed as a Developer Programmer so that we have more chances (189/190)?
He has a Bachelor of Applied Design and has worked as a Front end for 5 years. His skills are HTML, CSS3, JS, PHP (basic). Do you think he could get assessed as a Developer Programmer or would it be more a Web Developer (which is only on CSOL)?

Thanks!!


----------



## sounddonor (May 1, 2013)

jana1234 said:


> Guys, I have a question regarding my partners profession. Currently only I have an EOI submitted (hoping for stream 2 as my job code is only on CSOL) and I am not claiming partner points. He hasn't done a skills assessment yet.
> He is a Front end developer. So I'm wondering if he could get his skills assessed as a Developer Programmer so that we have more chances (189/190)?
> He has a Bachelor of Applied Design and has worked as a Front end for 5 years. His skills are HTML, CSS3, JS, PHP (basic). Do you think he could get assessed as a Developer Programmer or would it be more a Web Developer (which is only on CSOL)?
> 
> Thanks!!




You can claim partner points for any occupation which is in the same list as yours 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## expataustralia2016^ (Nov 22, 2016)

ksrikanthh said:


> Narayanan said:
> 
> 
> > I am not able to compare exactly. But for Web Developer with regular skillset of HTML, CSS3, JS , AngularJS , NodeJS and MongoDB, there are equal number of opportunities in both. Infact a little more. Also, as per my friends update who were already there, people could easily switch a job for better pay in Melbourne (Quite possibly within a week). I cant say beyond this as I never stepped in Melbourne or in Sydney. Hope we all help each other very soon in either of these cities
> ...


Do anyone know what's the intake for 261313, for nsw and vic ? On a yearly basis, how many visas nsw and Victoria grant for 261313 ? 

Also, where can I check the point cutoff for most recent rounds ?


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

daussie said:


> Do we see nomination approvals this week?


Not that I am aware of any posting here ! 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## ahmedali85 (Jan 3, 2014)

When can i expect to get nsw nomination? Eoi was lodged on 13th of November. 
Anzsco code is 233914 Engineering Technologist. 

Regards 

Sent from my SM-N9208 using Tapatalk


----------



## daussie (Jun 16, 2016)

ksrikanthh said:


> Not that I am aware of any posting here !
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


Dear Guys, what is going on? when the so called rain going to come? So fedup now.:bored::bored:


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

daussie said:


> Dear Guys, what is going on? when the so called rain going to come? So fedup now.:bored::bored:


NSW is as slow as a tortoise !  

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## ctselvan (Nov 4, 2016)

daussie said:


> Dear Guys, what is going on? when the so called rain going to come? So fedup now.:bored::bored:




Seems forecast slightly missed 


~iTapatalk 
`~`~`~`~`~
ANZSCO - 262111 | ACS - +ve, 26/08/2015 | EOI - 29/10/2016 - NSW | Invite - Awaiting 
--------
Points Summary: Age - 25 | PTE - 10 | Edu - 15 | Exp - 10


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

ctselvan said:


> Seems forecast slightly missed
> 
> 
> ~iTapatalk
> ...


lol  

hoping that the next attempt with chances of rain turns out to be true either tomo or day after tomo ! (hopeful)


----------



## ctselvan (Nov 4, 2016)

ksrikanthh said:


> lol
> 
> 
> 
> hoping that the next attempt with chances of rain turns out to be true either tomo or day after tomo ! (hopeful)




MET says so  People keep your mailbox open 


~iTapatalk 
`~`~`~`~`~
ANZSCO - 262111 | ACS - +ve, 26/08/2015 | EOI - 29/10/2016 - NSW | Invite - Awaiting 
--------
Points Summary: Age - 25 | PTE - 10 | Edu - 15 | Exp - 10


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

ctselvan said:


> MET says so  People keep your mailbox open
> 
> 
> ~iTapatalk
> ...


NSW rain NSW rain come soon to bring boon !!!

NSW rain NSW rain come soon to bring boon !!!


----------



## daussie (Jun 16, 2016)

ctselvan said:


> ksrikanthh said:
> 
> 
> > lol
> ...


Hi. Can share your skilled experience in years and months?


----------



## hari_it_ram (Jun 30, 2013)

daussie said:


> Dear Guys, what is going on? when the so called rain going to come? So fedup now.:bored::bored:




I am mentally prepared to wait till Feb 2016, no other go bro. What we discuss here is all just a "guess". NSW last year nominated 4,000, even at the worst they shd do something around 2,000 for this year, which is pretty much ok and will get most of us into visa application stage. I know it's very easy to say, but it's better to forget abt this right now and take it when it comes, let's spare some anxiety for Visa grant stage, why to blow all the cylinders now. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. Please bare my spelling and grammar as I am posting from mobile.


----------



## vips (Jun 14, 2016)

ksrikanthh said:


> NSW rain NSW rain come soon to bring boon !!!
> 
> NSW rain NSW rain come soon to bring boon !!!


Any chance for 60 pointers to get wet in that rain??


----------



## ctselvan (Nov 4, 2016)

daussie said:


> Hi. Can share your skilled experience in years and months?


Hi, my total experience is 9 years 3 months. After ACS standard deduction it is 7 years 3 months.


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

hari_it_ram said:


> I am mentally prepared to wait till Feb 2016, no other go bro. What we discuss here is all just a "guess". NSW last year nominated 4,000, even at the worst they shd do something around 2,000 for this year, which is pretty much ok and will get most of us into visa application stage. I know it's very easy to say, but it's better to forget abt this right now and take it when it comes, let's spare some anxiety for Visa grant stage, why to blow all the cylinders now.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. Please bare my spelling and grammar as I am posting from mobile.


@hari - assuming that 2000 invites are allocated ( just a random assumption ) - do you feel that people with 5 pts for experience and 10 pts for english under 261313 and 261311 might be cleared ?


----------



## hari_it_ram (Jun 30, 2013)

ksrikanthh said:


> @hari - assuming that 2000 invites are allocated ( just a random assumption ) - do you feel that people with 5 pts for experience and 10 pts for english under 261313 and 261311 might be cleared ?



As per DIBP, NSW just filled 350 to 400, when they reach 2000, It will swipe the entire backlog does not matter whether you have 5 or 10 points for work exp. I don't see more than 700 in backlog with 65+5 in backlog. Looking at last year April single they issued close to 1,400. Just need to wait for longer rather than aiming for invite every Thursday and Friday. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. Please bare my spelling and grammar as I am posting from mobile.


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

hari_it_ram said:


> As per DIBP, NSW just filled 350 to 400, when they reach 2000, It will swipe the entire backlog does not matter whether you have 5 or 10 points for work exp. I don't see more than 700 in backlog with 65+5 in backlog. Looking at last year April single they issued close to 1,400. Just need to wait for longer rather than aiming for invite every Thursday and Friday.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. Please bare my spelling and grammar as I am posting from mobile.


okies


----------



## hari_it_ram (Jun 30, 2013)

ksrikanthh said:


> okies




I am from mobile, can't your signature fully. Did you applied for VIC? If so, when is your 12weeks deadline ending?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. Please bare my spelling and grammar as I am posting from mobile.


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

hari_it_ram said:


> I am from mobile, can't your signature fully. Did you applied for VIC? If so, when is your 12weeks deadline ending?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. Please bare my spelling and grammar as I am posting from mobile.


i did not apply for VIC. i was under an assumption that we have to show proof of funds for Victoria. 

here is my signature : 

==========
Category : 261313 ( Software Engineer )
IELTS : L-7, R-7, S-7, W-7 ( 10 points ) [ Planning for PTE to increase points score in english ]
ACS positive : 25/Aug/2016 ( 5 - 2 = 3 years ) ( 5 points )
Education : 15 points 
Age : 30 points 
EOI Submitted : 09/Sep/2016 ( 190 (NSW 60+5 ) - 65 )
Invitation : Waiting


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

ksrikanthh said:


> i did not apply for VIC. i was under an assumption that we have to show proof of funds for Victoria.
> 
> here is my signature :
> 
> ...


Hey Srikanth you are giving PTE in Dec?


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

aussiedream87 said:


> Hey Srikanth you are giving PTE in Dec?


yea Joe. in the end of dec going to give a try for PTE - first attempt _/\_ 

when is your exam ?


----------



## hari_it_ram (Jun 30, 2013)

ksrikanthh said:


> i did not apply for VIC. i was under an assumption that we have to show proof of funds for Victoria.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Oh man you shd have applied, 99% they won't ask for funds proof. Anyway no guarantee for invite. Let's hope for NSW.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. Please bare my spelling and grammar as I am posting from mobile.


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

hari_it_ram said:


> Oh man you shd have applied, 99% they won't ask for funds proof. Anyway no guarantee for invite. Let's hope for NSW.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. Please bare my spelling and grammar as I am posting from mobile.


yea missed to apply VIC.

very recently came to know that VIC don't ask for proof for majority of people although they have mentioned it.

Thinking to apply VIC after they open again in march 2017


----------



## FFacs (Jul 6, 2016)

ksrikanthh said:


> yea missed to apply VIC.
> 
> very recently came to know that VIC don't ask for proof for majority of people although they have mentioned it.
> 
> Thinking to apply VIC after they open again in march 2017


To be fair they ask for proof of funds to prevent you ending up starving in the gutter. I would advise similar funds or more before you head to any Australian city, Sydney and Melbourne especially so.


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

FFacs said:


> To be fair they ask for proof of funds to prevent you ending up starving in the gutter. I would advise similar funds or more before you head to any Australian city, Sydney and Melbourne especially so.


i agree with you. it's good to be economically stable when we move to AUS. 

i would also like to understand on what basis they decide the funds allocation. for instance, i see from VIC portal that they expect at least 30,000 AUD for a single applicant which i felt is a bit higher. i may be wrong but i wish that it could have been reduced to a minimal value. 

Skilled Nominated (190) Visa - Live in Victoria


----------



## cshilpa (Oct 6, 2016)

Guys,

Below is my status . Could you please tell me my chances for 190-NSW invite in 2016-2017 year?

****************************
Category : 261311 ( Analyst Programmer )
IELTS : L-8.5, R-8, S-7, W-7 ( 10 points )
PTE : Currently preparing for Dec end exam.
Exp : ( 9 - 5.1 = 3.9 years ) ( 5 points )
Education : 15 points
Age : 30 points
EOI 189 : 04/Sep/2016 (60 points )
EOI 190 : 11/Nov/2016 ( NSW 60+5 points)


----------



## jana1234 (Jul 2, 2016)

sanjeewa said:


> You can claim partner points for any occupation which is in the same list as yours
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hi Sanjeewa,

Yes I know that I can claim partner points and we might do that. Just before we do his assessment it would be good to know for which occupation we should try. Because if he could get assessed as a Developer Programmer, he could submit an EOI himself and we would have higher chances to get invited as my occupation is only in SA with 80+ points or NSW stream 2.

Does that make sense?
Are there any Front End Devs out there that got a positive assessment for Developer Programmer?


----------



## Ravi K (Sep 15, 2016)

cshilpa said:


> Guys,
> 
> Below is my status . Could you please tell me my chances for 190-NSW invite in 2016-2017 year?
> 
> ...


Hi even my situation Is same I have applied for 261311 in 18-June-2016 .

PTE : 7 all sections - 10 points
Degree : 15 points
Age : 30 points 
Experience : 5 points 

Lodged eoi 189 : 19 June 2016
Lodged eoi 190 : 19 June 2016 - NSW

No response till now still waiting not sure on what yo do now.


----------



## daussie (Jun 16, 2016)

Any updates????


----------



## sounddonor (May 1, 2013)

jana1234 said:


> Hi Sanjeewa,
> 
> Yes I know that I can claim partner points and we might do that. Just before we do his assessment it would be good to know for which occupation we should try. Because if he could get assessed as a Developer Programmer, he could submit an EOI himself and we would have higher chances to get invited as my occupation is only in SA with 80+ points or NSW stream 2.
> 
> ...


IMO, Go for Developer Programmer, it is bit demand in NSW


----------



## lily0828 (Nov 20, 2016)

omg really :S 

I've applied in Nov for 261313 I thought there would be some hope in a month or so but if they backlog is that bad then god help me


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

jana1234 said:


> Hi Sanjeewa,
> 
> Yes I know that I can claim partner points and we might do that. Just before we do his assessment it would be good to know for which occupation we should try. Because if he could get assessed as a Developer Programmer, he could submit an EOI himself and we would have higher chances to get invited as my occupation is only in SA with 80+ points or NSW stream 2.
> 
> ...


Hi Jana,

Please refer the roles and responsibilities for developer programmer and prepare the duties letter accordingly for your partner. I am sure you can get it accessed for 261312 developer programmer. 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

lily0828 said:


> omg really :S
> 
> I've applied in Nov for 261313 I thought there would be some hope in a month or so but if they backlog is that bad then god help me


I understand ! 

It's tough to say but we have to go through the patience test  

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

daussie said:


> Any updates????


I have asked @blackrider89 who is an RMA to know if there is any sign for invites today ! 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

Ravi K said:


> Hi even my situation Is same I have applied for 261311 in 18-June-2016 .
> 
> PTE : 7 all sections - 10 points
> Degree : 15 points
> ...


@shilpa, @ravi :

Yes you guys have a chance to receive invites. But we need to go through waiting and patience test for sometime from NSW  we need to wait for sometime until NSW starts sending more invites for the programme year. 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## blackrider89 (Jul 14, 2014)

ksrikanthh said:


> I have asked @blackrider89 who is an RMA to know if there is any sign for invites today !
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


Not yet mate.

I anticipate invites will be sent out next week. Would be much happy if they do it this week, though.


----------



## shivnag.suman (Nov 23, 2016)

Hi Friends,

Below is my Points status

Category : 261313 (Software Engineer )
Age : 30 points
Education : Mechanical Engineering - 15 points
Exp : ( 10 Years = ACS considered - 4.0 years ) - ( 5 points ) - 
6 Years removed as my education is in Mechanical engineering
PTE : (10 Points) 

EOI 189 : 15/Nov/2016 (60 points )
EOI 190 : 16/Nov/2016 ( NSW 60+5 points)

Can anyone please let me know how are the chances of getting Invite?

****************Important question: **********************************
Also, I want to claim 5 Points from my partner. Below are details

Education: Chemical Engineering
Age: 27
Work Exp: Software Tester - 5.9 Years
Applying for Software Tester: 261314
Planning to take PTE exam.

If we go for assessment, How will ACS team considers the experience? Assume if ACS team removes all experience. Can I still claim 5 points from my partner.

Kindly provide me your valuable inputs so that I will plan accordingly?

Regards
Shivanag


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

shivnag.suman said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> Below is my Points status
> 
> ...


Hi shivnag,

If possible try to apply acs under software engineer category for your partner because software tester is in stream 2 csol dibp list and software engineer is in sol list.

So I would recommend you to apply for either developer programmer or software engineer or analyst programmer for your partner and grab those additional 5 pts as soon as possible. 

Here is the link that has partner points requirements. Scroll to the bottom in this page 

https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Visa-1/189-

Feel free to add your thoughts ! 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

blackrider89 said:


> Not yet mate.
> 
> I anticipate invites will be sent out next week. Would be much happy if they do it this week, though.


Cool  

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## shivnag.suman (Nov 23, 2016)

Hi Srikanthh,

Thank you so much for your quick response. Can you please let me know your thoughts on experience part.

She has 5.9 years and education in Chemical Engineering. Its irrelevant education to the Software Engineering role. Will ACS give any points? 

Or can i still go ahead cliam points?

Thanks in Advance.

Regards
Shivanag


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

shivnag.suman said:


> Hi Srikanthh,
> 
> Thank you so much for your quick response. Can you please let me know your thoughts on experience part.
> 
> ...


Ah I missed chemical engineering. Yea since the education and work experience are in different domain acs will cut more years of experience. But a good thing here is that your partner already has 5.9 years experience. So I don't see a prob here. I would also request inputs from others here who have crossed this scenario 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Victim190 (Nov 10, 2016)

ksrikanthh said:


> Quick clarification :
> Are you waiting for NSW invite or NSW approval ?
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


NSW invite..


----------



## ricky7 (Aug 21, 2016)

Guys any invitation today from nsw


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

ricky7 said:


> Guys any invitation today from nsw


Not yet Ricky ! 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## misecmisc (Jun 26, 2014)

Hi All,

Do you all think waiting for 189 with 65 points for 1 month would be better than applying for NSW 190 EOI - or - going with NSW 190 shall be better? Those who are already in Aus, can you please give your inputs based on current job market for 261313 in NSW. Specifically I am a SAP consultant. 

I was thinking from job search perspective. Would 190 NSW be sufficient to search for a job in SAP technology - or - waiting for 189 EOI with 65 points would be better?

Please suggest. Thanks.


----------



## daussie (Jun 16, 2016)

misecmisc said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Do you all think waiting for 189 with 65 points for 1 month would be better than applying for NSW 190 EOI - or - going with NSW 190 shall be better? Those who are already in Aus, can you please give your inputs based on current job market for 261313 in NSW. Specifically I am a SAP consultant.
> 
> ...


Did you already get an invite from either of them? Can share your points breakdown and years of skilled experience?


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

ricky7 said:


> Guys any invitation today from nsw




Not yet!. 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

misecmisc said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Do you all think waiting for 189 with 65 points for 1 month would be better than applying for NSW 190 EOI - or - going with NSW 190 shall be better? Those who are already in Aus, can you please give your inputs based on current job market for 261313 in NSW. Specifically I am a SAP consultant.
> 
> ...


My suggestion : 

If you have 65 under 261313 for 189 please go with 189. 

Applying 189 you can go anywhere to work !!! 



Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

daussie said:


> Did you already get an invite from either of them? Can share your points breakdown and years of skilled experience?


I checked @misecmisc experience yesterday. Looks like he has overall 12 years experience and skilled acs experience - 7 years 11 months. 

Right now @misecmisc has 60 pts so I suggested to apply for NSW with 60+5 which would increase the chances of procuring an invite sooner.

He is waiting for invite 

@misecmisc : please correct me if I misstated anything  

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## misecmisc (Jun 26, 2014)

daussie said:


> Did you already get an invite from either of them? Can share your points breakdown and years of skilled experience?


No invite till now. I have submitted EOI 189 with 60 points in this month. So please suggest over my above query. Thanks.


----------



## misecmisc (Jun 26, 2014)

ksrikanthh said:


> I checked @misecmisc experience yesterday. Looks like he has overall 12 years experience and skilled acs experience - 7 years 11 months.
> 
> Right now @misecmisc has 60 pts so I suggested to apply for NSW with 60+5 which would increase the chances of procuring an invite sooner.
> 
> ...


You are absolutely right Sir, hats off to your memory.


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

misecmisc said:


> You are absolutely right Sir, hats off to your memory.


Another interesting thing to notice here is that, @misecmisc you are going to reach 8 years skilled experience in a Month 

So your eoi would automatically get updated to additional 5 points reaching to 65 points 

Now I would like to reiterate my suggestion asking you to wait for a month and go for 189. So overall I believe you might have to wait for 2 months approximately which i feel is good for you 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## daussie (Jun 16, 2016)

This is a dilemma coz he will be getting additional 5 points in 1 month. I'm hesitating as well since I will be adding additional 5 points in Feb.


----------



## misecmisc (Jun 26, 2014)

ksrikanthh said:


> Another interesting thing to notice here is that, @misecmisc you are going to reach 8 years skilled experience in a Month
> 
> So your eoi would automatically get updated to additional 5 points reaching to 65 points
> 
> ...


Happy to hear that. Tell me one thing - if I wait for suppose 2 months on this 189 EOI for 65 points, then what is the likelihood that I would get an invite - or - can this happen that after 2 months I may hear that 189 capacity for 261313 has already reached its limit, so then I will have to wait till Jul-17 in next year for the new cycle?

Also is there any chance that 190 NSW invite for 261313 may get over in 2 months - any such possibility based on your analysis of current trend?

I am ok to wait for 2 months, but what I would not want is that after 2 months, I would have to hear that then I would have to wait for another 6 months, because then I would drop this Aus PR idea, as I do not have that much patience to wait for 8 months in total.

Also just for my information - Is this EOI invitation cycle yearly period runs from Jul to Jun means Jul-16 to Jun-17, then next cycle may be from Jul-17 to Jun-18?

Please suggest. Thanks.


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

misecmisc said:


> Happy to hear that. Tell me one thing - if I wait for suppose 2 months on this 189 EOI for 65 points, then what is the likelihood that I would get an invite - or - can this happen that after 2 months I may hear that 189 capacity for 261313 has already reached its limit, so then I will have to wait till Jul-17 in next year for the new cycle?
> 
> Also is there any chance that 190 NSW invite for 261313 may get over in 2 months - any such possibility based on your analysis of current trend?
> 
> ...


1. That's correct programme year is available until June 2017. So no worries here. 

2. 261313 category is pro rata so the invitations would be available for the entire programme year.

3. NSW has not even sent much invites so far in this programme year so I am very sure that you will get NSW as well anytime during this programme year in fact sooner than 189

4. Overall - you don't have to wait for 8 months. Maximum 2-3 months 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

daussie said:


> This is a dilemma coz he will be getting additional 5 points in 1 month. I'm hesitating as well since I will be adding additional 5 points in Feb.


Will you be adding 5 pts similar to that of @misecmisc during the same time or you will be adding after @misecmisc ? 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## daussie (Jun 16, 2016)

ksrikanthh said:


> daussie said:
> 
> 
> > This is a dilemma coz he will be getting additional 5 points in 1 month. I'm hesitating as well since I will be adding additional 5 points in Feb.
> ...


I'm 4Y 10M now. Skill experience start from 1 Feb 2012. Not sure when it increments .


----------



## misecmisc (Jun 26, 2014)

ksrikanthh said:


> Another interesting thing to notice here is that, @misecmisc you are going to reach 8 years skilled experience in a Month
> 
> So your eoi would automatically get updated to additional 5 points reaching to 65 points


Just to clarify, below two questions:

1. Would I get an email in my email id's inbox regarding my 189 EOI has been updated to 65 points - or - there would be no email from skill select regarding it? Any information here please. Thanks.

2. In the previous work experience, which we have to list in EOI application, does the order in which the entries are put matter? means suppose I have worked in 4 companies till now: comp1 to comp3 and the time when ACS says relevant after month Nov 2008, it is falling in the second company and I have put the entries as:
Comp1 jan 2004 to dec 2007 not relevant
Comp2 Dec 2008 to Dec 2009 relevant
Comp3 Jan 2010 (end date blank) relevant
Comp2 Jan 2008 to Nov 2008 not relevant

So does it matter that the row for comp3, which is my current company, should be last row? In other words, does the sequence of rows matter for EOI to get automatically updated - or - sequence is not important?

Please suggest. Thanks.


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

misecmisc said:


> Just to clarify, below two questions:
> 
> 1. Would I get an email in my email id's inbox regarding my 189 EOI has been updated to 65 points - or - there would be no email from skill select regarding it? Any information here please. Thanks.
> 
> ...


Very good questions 

1. Order doesn't matter. The system would calculate the points based on whether we choose it as skilled or not using the yes no radio button so no worries with the order 

2. I am not sure if you would receive email or not as I haven't seen anything before. But I am sure your eoi would increment to additional 5 points. You can login to skillselect with your credentials and confirm that. 

Also when is the exact date you are reaching 8 years skilled experience ?

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

daussie said:


> I'm 4Y 10M now. Skill experience start from 1 Feb 2012. Not sure when it increments .


Ok looks like you have 2 months to grab your 5 pts and @misecmisc stand with one month to grab his 5 pts  

Are u planning to accept whichever comes first meaning NSW 190 or 189 ? 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## daussie (Jun 16, 2016)

ksrikanthh said:


> daussie said:
> 
> 
> > I'm 4Y 10M now. Skill experience start from 1 Feb 2012. Not sure when it increments .
> ...


Yep. Let's see...


----------



## VIyer (Nov 2, 2016)

Hi all, the SkillSelect invitation summary seems to have been updated.
SkillSelect
NSW issued 420 invites in the month on Oct (753 cumulative so far)!! Last year around, they reached this number only by Dec!!
Seems they are issuing invites earlier in the year itself. However, I've not seen so much activity on this forum on confirmed invites!! Request people who have received invites to share the news please...

Also would this mean that the big block of invites that we saw last year from Dec to Apr will be subdued this year?!!


----------



## lily0828 (Nov 20, 2016)

VIyer said:


> Hi all, the SkillSelect invitation summary seems to have been updated.
> SkillSelect
> NSW issued 420 invites in the month on Oct (753 cumulative so far)!! Last year around, they reached this number only by Dec!!
> Seems they are issuing invites earlier in the year itself. However, I've not seen so much activity on this forum on confirmed invites!! Request people who have received invites to share the news please...
> ...


Maybe they are trying to clear out a backlog and what happened in Feb- May maybe happening from Oct to Feb this year .. could be that we all might get invites sooner  

Stay positive .. 

but ya i've not seen anyone saying that they have gotten an invite only those who have 7+ exp and or 70 points ..


----------



## misecmisc (Jun 26, 2014)

Hi All,

One basic question: this thing, which somebody says that they have got an invite, how does this information comes? means do we get an email regarding it in our email id's inbox, which we used for creating EOI application in skillselect? If yes, then what is the subject line of this email - if somebody who has already got an invite can please tell? Please tell. Thanks.


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

misecmisc said:


> Hi All,
> 
> One basic question: this thing, which somebody says that they have got an invite, how does this information comes? means do we get an email regarding it in our email id's inbox, which we used for creating EOI application in skillselect? If yes, then what is the subject line of this email - if somebody who has already got an invite can please tell? Please tell. Thanks.


Yea we receive an email.after we receive an invite. 

For 189 we receive an email from dibp and eoi status change from SUBMITTED to INVITED

For 190 we receive an email the state and no changes in eoi. Once we get approval from the state we receive another email from dibp and status of eoi then.change from SUBMITTED to INVITED.

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## lucas.wszolek (Apr 5, 2016)

lily0828 said:


> Maybe they are trying to clear out a backlog and what happened in Feb- May maybe happening from Oct to Feb this year .. could be that we all might get invites sooner
> 
> Stay positive ..
> 
> but ya i've not seen anyone saying that they have gotten an invite only those who have 7+ exp and or 70 points ..


So do I. I have not seen too much people getting their invites. If you check myimmitracker you will see the same.
Let's hope for great news soon.


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

lily0828 said:


> Maybe they are trying to clear out a backlog and what happened in Feb- May maybe happening from Oct to Feb this year .. could be that we all might get invites sooner
> 
> Stay positive ..
> 
> but ya i've not seen anyone saying that they have gotten an invite only those who have 7+ exp and or 70 points ..


Yea, they might follow a different strategy !  

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

daussie said:


> Yep. Let's see...


Ok cool 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

VIyer said:


> Hi all, the SkillSelect invitation summary seems to have been updated.
> SkillSelect
> NSW issued 420 invites in the month on Oct (753 cumulative so far)!! Last year around, they reached this number only by Dec!!
> Seems they are issuing invites earlier in the year itself. However, I've not seen so much activity on this forum on confirmed invites!! Request people who have received invites to share the news please...
> ...


Nsw might follow a different strategy ! Let's see what they are upto 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

09 November 2016 round results & October State Nominations have been updated.

Pro-Rata Occupations - Invitation Trend

_PS. Switch between the tabs!_


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

BulletAK said:


> 09 November 2016 round results & October State Nominations have been updated.
> 
> Pro-Rata Occupations - Invitation Trend
> 
> _PS. Switch between the tabs!_


Cooool  noted !! 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## deepak251513 (Mar 5, 2016)

*2016 had Visa SC Invites in this following sequence from Highest to Lowest.* _April, August, Sept, October, Jan, Feb, March, July, November_
source: https://www.myimmitracker.com/en/au...rts/all-states-invites-by-period-report-sc190


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

deepakvekaria said:


> *2016 had Visa SC Invites in this following sequence from Highest to Lowest.* _April, August, Sept, October, Jan, Feb, March, July, November_
> source: https://www.myimmitracker.com/en/au...rts/all-states-invites-by-period-report-sc190


This is good deepak 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## lily0828 (Nov 20, 2016)

I dont see many invites for 2613* out of 325 i see only 19 are out of this SOL according to myimmitracker.. 

that worries me


----------



## rhassan (May 24, 2016)

How long it takes to get NSW invitation on average if you have 65+5?

pte-a 20 points, experience 12 years


----------



## lucas.wszolek (Apr 5, 2016)

BulletAK said:


> 09 November 2016 round results & October State Nominations have been updated.
> 
> Pro-Rata Occupations - Invitation Trend
> 
> _PS. Switch between the tabs!_


I'm wondering what is the trend for 2335 gorup.


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

lucas.wszolek said:


> I'm wondering what is the trend for 2335 gorup.


Since its a non pro-rata group, no trend is needed. But as per the current scenario, it seems that the quota has been full for 2335.


----------



## Ravi K (Sep 15, 2016)

Not sure dude for how long it has been 6 months waiting for NSW state invitation with 65 aswell.


----------



## Ravi K (Sep 15, 2016)

Hi even my situation Is same I have applied for 261311 in 18-June-2016 . 

PTE : 7 all sections - 10 points 
Degree : 15 points 
Age : 30 points 
Experience : 5 points 

Lodged eoi 189 : 19 June 2016 Lodged - 60 points 

eoi 190 : 19 June 2016 - NSW - 65 points including state sponsorship

No response till now still waiting not sure on what to do?? Any thoughts ?? If we get or do we need to loos hope almost 5 months now.


----------



## expataustralia2016^ (Nov 22, 2016)

Hi all .. as of now I am having 55 points. In Jan I will gain 5 points from the experience and will have a total of 60 points. 

Now I need to know if Its possible to apply for nsw with 60 + 5 today ? Because if I get an invite in coming days, I will be having 60 + 5 points to show at that time.

So, my question is if points are verified at time I submit eoi or when I deposit visa fee after invite ?


----------



## Rainbows (Aug 1, 2016)

ksrikanthh said:


> Nsw might follow a different strategy ! Let's see what they are upto
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


Whatever is their strategy they will use, I am wondering how in the world will I check if my group got invitation as I think I am the ONLY Technical Writer in this entire process 

Sailing alone in a dark sea I guess!!!


----------



## jana1234 (Jul 2, 2016)

Rainbows said:


> Whatever is their strategy they will use, I am wondering how in the world will I check if my group got invitation as I think I am the ONLY Technical Writer in this entire process
> 
> Sailing alone in a dark sea I guess!!!


And I think I'm the only Multimedia Designer 
You are also hoping for stream 2 invite, I believe? How many points do you have?


----------



## Rainbows (Aug 1, 2016)

jana1234 said:


> And I think I'm the only Multimedia Designer
> You are also hoping for stream 2 invite, I believe? How many points do you have?


Yes jana1234 I have applied my EOI for NSW and waiting for invite considering the Stream 2 option...wondering when they will start calling for stream 2 option...I get tensed when I see immitracker has no other writer...glad to know your are also on the same boat... 

This is my timeline:
212415 - Technical Writer (190 visa Stream 2 option)
Age: 25 points
Education: 15 points
Work experience: 15 points
English (PTE-A) - 10 points 
State sponsorship: 5 points
Total: 70 points
EOI submitted: 11/11/2016
NSW Invitation: Praying...


----------



## jana1234 (Jul 2, 2016)

Rainbows said:


> Yes jana1234 I have applied my EOI for NSW and waiting for invite considering the Stream 2 option...wondering when they will start calling for stream 2 option...I get tensed when I see immitracker has no other writer...glad to know your are also on the same boat...
> 
> This is my timeline:
> 212415 - Technical Writer (190 visa Stream 2 option)
> ...


OK so we got the same points! I'm praying there will be stream 2 invites soon!! It's hard if you can't compare to others with the same occupation. But maybe that's a good thing for us.
Please keep me updated if you receive anything!! Good luck :fingerscrossed:


----------



## ctselvan (Nov 4, 2016)

jana1234 said:


> And I think I'm the only Multimedia Designer
> 
> You are also hoping for stream 2 invite, I believe? How many points do you have?



+1

Stream 2, only DBA out here  


~iTapatalk 
`~`~`~`~`~
ANZSCO - 262111 | ACS - +ve, 26/08/2015 | EOI - 29/10/2016 - NSW | Invite - Awaiting 
--------
Points Summary: Age - 25 | PTE - 10 | Edu - 15 | Exp - 10


----------



## pipebritop (Sep 6, 2015)

BulletAK said:


> Since its a non pro-rata group, no trend is needed. But as per the current scenario, it seems that the quota has been full for 2335.


Wich quota? 




Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

lily0828 said:


> I dont see many invites for 2613* out of 325 i see only 19 are out of this SOL according to myimmitracker..
> 
> that worries me


No worries. Looks like they shoot out lesser invites generally during end of the year. Next year beginning i presume they would pick up. 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## pipebritop (Sep 6, 2015)

Ravi K said:


> Not sure dude for how long it has been 6 months waiting for NSW state invitation with 65 aswell.


All occupations are a different world. There have been people with 55+5 invited because their occupation. There is no comparison between 2335 group and another. 

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

rhassan said:


> How long it takes to get NSW invitation on average if you have 65+5?
> 
> pte-a 20 points, experience 12 years


Hi rhasan,

What is the sol category that you referring here ? please advise

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

Rainbows said:


> Whatever is their strategy they will use, I am wondering how in the world will I check if my group got invitation as I think I am the ONLY Technical Writer in this entire process
> 
> Sailing alone in a dark sea I guess!!!


I understand your concern. Waiting is not an easy task for everyone including me. 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

Folks who have applied for NSW Stream 2 : 

Noticed a thread related to it and wanted to share. kindly take a look and i hope it might be useful to track things at the moment/for future as well.

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...g-australia/962698-my-nsw-stream-2-story.html


----------



## umashanker (Jul 31, 2013)

Hellow all 
Is there any cahnce of software engineer with 55 points and 6.5 ielts by nsw ?


----------



## blackrider89 (Jul 14, 2014)

1 invitation for NSW Nomination 190. Accountant with 70 points. Superior English. Accountant. EOI lodged at the beginning of November (can't remember when exactly).
P/S: EOI was lodged on 27 October 2016.


----------



## daussie (Jun 16, 2016)

blackrider89 said:


> 1 invitation for NSW Nomination 190. Accountant with 70 points. Superior English. Accountant. EOI lodged at the beginning of November (can't remember when exactly).
> P/S: EOI was lodged on 27 October 2016.


Today?


----------



## blackrider89 (Jul 14, 2014)

daussie said:


> Today?


Just.


----------



## Asifskeep (Apr 19, 2016)

Hey guys i have a query

While logging into Immiaccount, we can see this info.

For file attachment,

We are aware that there is currently an issue with attaching PDF documents to citizenship applications. While the issue is being resolved, please save each document as a JPG file to your desktop and attach the JPG file to the application. We apologise for any inconvenience caused.

It says the system is having issues attaching PDF for citizenship applications, so for 189, attaching pdf shouldnt be an issue right?

Anyone recently made the application by pdf?

Regards


----------



## microdh (Nov 1, 2016)

The expecting NSW Invite Rain hasn't come yet.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

blackrider89 said:


> 1 invitation for NSW Nomination 190. Accountant with 70 points. Superior English. Accountant. EOI lodged at the beginning of November (can't remember when exactly).
> P/S: EOI was lodged on 27 October 2016.


just a drop of invite today so far  cool !


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

microdh said:


> The expecting NSW Invite Rain hasn't come yet.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Expectation : Invite Rain November 

Reality : No Rain November  

(just kidding) 

PS : we still have few more days in November ! let's see.


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

Asifskeep said:


> Hey guys i have a query
> 
> While logging into Immiaccount, we can see this info.
> 
> ...


no idea. i would also request you post your question to these visa threads 

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ustralia/952042-189-visa-lodge-2016-gang.html

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...5466-190-visa-lodge-2016-january-onwards.html

by the way, good to know that in case of issues they opt jpg instead of pdf


----------



## Narayanan (Nov 3, 2016)

ksrikanthh said:


> Expectation : Invite Rain November
> 
> Reality : No Rain November
> 
> ...


Oh  very sad to hear this. I thought atleast if some 60 pointers are invited this month, like say who filed their EOI in Apr, then July waiting list guys like me can expect invite in December month.


----------



## daussie (Jun 16, 2016)

Let's wait till day end.


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

Narayanan said:


> Oh  very sad to hear this. I thought atleast if some 60 pointers are invited this month, like say who filed their EOI in Apr, then July waiting list guys like me can expect invite in December month.


no worries  already they have invited more in oct compared to previous year oct month invites. now that we have reached end of the year and they seems to be slower, i believe they will pick up rapid pace from the beginning of next year.

at the same let's keep tracking until end of year what they are upto 

fresh year , fresh beginnings, fresh NSW  #waiting


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

daussie said:


> Let's wait till day end.


agreed ! (thumbs up)


----------



## toAustralia (Sep 21, 2014)

Asifskeep said:


> Hey guys i have a query
> 
> While logging into Immiaccount, we can see this info.
> 
> ...


There were some technical issues while lodging the visa application for some days. I think now its resolved.

Please go through this link

https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Visa/Syst

Regards.

233512


----------



## microdh (Nov 1, 2016)

The only hope for me is NSW nomination, as there seems no invitation of point 60 in 189 ICT occupation for ages.
My point breakdown is as follows:
ANZSCO: 261313
English: IELTS band6 = 0
Age: 32 = 30
Experience claimed: 8 years(11-3) = 20
Diploma: Bachelor oversea = 10

Total: 60 without SS.

BTW: No PTE test center in my city.




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

microdh said:


> The only hope for me is NSW nomination, as there seems no invitation of point 60 in 189 ICT occupation for ages.
> My point breakdown is as follows:
> ANZSCO: 261313
> English: IELTS band6 = 0
> ...


Which city ? 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## blackrider89 (Jul 14, 2014)

2 more invites, one Accountant one Auditor. Accountant one was lodged on 15, Auditor one was lodged on 18 November 2016.


----------



## hari_it_ram (Jun 30, 2013)

Just a clarification, How come 20points for 8 years exp? you had 8yrs exp in Aus itself? 



microdh said:


> The only hope for me is NSW nomination, as there seems no invitation of point 60 in 189 ICT occupation for ages.
> My point breakdown is as follows:
> ANZSCO: 261313
> English: IELTS band6 = 0
> ...


----------



## hari_it_ram (Jun 30, 2013)

Really nice of you posting these info right here just when no one has any glue over NSW`s invitation. Really appreciate.



blackrider89 said:


> 2 more invites, one Accountant one Auditor. Accountant one was lodged on 15, Auditor one was lodged on 18 November 2016.


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

blackrider89 said:


> 2 more invites, one Accountant one Auditor. Accountant one was lodged on 15, Auditor one was lodged on 18 November 2016.


So nice of you updating us here ! Cheers 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## microdh (Nov 1, 2016)

ksrikanthh said:


> Which city ?
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk




Not in India. I'm from China


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## microdh (Nov 1, 2016)

hari_it_ram said:


> Just a clarification, How come 20points for 8 years exp? you had 8yrs exp in Aus itself?




(Modified. Sorry for wrong info.)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hari_it_ram (Jun 30, 2013)

Thats even more surprise, first time seeing Diploma getting 15points, max I thought was 10.



microdh said:


> Oops. Should be Diploma+Experience=15+15.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

microdh said:


> Not in India. I'm from China
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What a pity ! 

So you have IELTS as the only option for english ?

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## VIyer (Nov 2, 2016)

ctselvan said:


> +1
> 
> Stream 2, only DBA out here
> 
> ...


+1 stream 2, only management consultant!

______________________________
224711 - Management Consultant
Age - 30
PTE - 20
Education - 15
Work ex - 5
Total 70 + 5 (SS - Stream 2 NSW)

EOI lodged - 7/Nov/2016
Status - Awaiting invite


----------



## aussiedream333 (Sep 9, 2015)

*NSW EOI invite timeline*

Hi Viyer,


I see that you have lodged your EOI to nsw. I have also recently lodged my EOI to NSW for marketing specialist occupation(225113) on 18 November. Keeping my fingers crossed. You have any idea on the approximate timelines for sending invites? Is there a particular month when the draw takes place. Do let me know. Thanks

Age - 30
PTE - 20
Education - 15
State Nom - 5

Total - 70 Points




VIyer said:


> +1 stream 2, only management consultant!
> 
> ______________________________
> 224711 - Management Consultant
> ...


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

Just a quick comparison from last year - NSW Nominations:

Last year:
from July till December, they nominated 823 

while this year 
from July till October, they have already nominated 753. 

Seems like now the rain of 500+ nominations per month might get started from Mid of December 2016 or maybe from January 2017, since they are already going speedy then the last year.

Any thoughts are welcome!


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

BulletAK said:


> Just a quick comparison from last year of NSW Nominations:
> 
> Last year:
> from July till December, they nominated 823
> ...


Here comes the racy speedy Bullet with an uplifting analysis this morning 

I totally second Athar 

Also wanted to add that although we dont receive much updates for 2613x in this thread for nsw invites i am sure NSW would continually keep sending invites for many other categories listed in their sol. 

I have a feeling that during nov and dec this year they might had planned for Very lesser invites for 2613x and plan to shoot out more from the beginning of 2017 (this is just my personal assumption)

Also : i really wish if we have some insights on NSW stream2 as well. We keep observing a good number of folks anticipating and hoping for NSW invites. Hopefully they Start to hear good news soon ! 

Feel free to add your thoughts !

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## aussiedream333 (Sep 9, 2015)

*EOI invite for 190 visa - nsw*

Hi Bullet AK,


That's quite interesting that you know the exact number of invites given out so far in this year. Can you tell me from where one can view this information? I would also like to keep track. The suspense is killing me lol.



BulletAK said:


> Just a quick comparison from last year - NSW Nominations:
> 
> Last year:
> from July till December, they nominated 823
> ...


----------



## VIyer (Nov 2, 2016)

aussiedream333 said:


> Hi Viyer,
> 
> 
> I see that you have lodged your EOI to nsw. I have also recently lodged my EOI to NSW for marketing specialist occupation(225113) on 18 November. Keeping my fingers crossed. You have any idea on the approximate timelines for sending invites? Is there a particular month when the draw takes place. Do let me know. Thanks
> ...


Last year, they started inviting Stream 2 in Nov/Dec. This year we have not seen any invites so far. So lets hope they open up Stream 2 pretty soon. Best of luck...


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

aussiedream333 said:


> Hi Bullet AK,
> 
> 
> That's quite interesting that you know the exact number of invites given out so far in this year. Can you tell me from where one can view this information? I would also like to keep track. The suspense is killing me lol.


Haha. 

I have already gathered all information at a single place.

Link to my sheet is here: Pro-Rata Occupations - Invitation Trend

For state nominations, check the last tab.

Hope this helps!


----------



## Narayanan (Nov 3, 2016)

No invite till date for 60 pointers is making me worry 

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## VIyer (Nov 2, 2016)

aussiedream333 said:


> Hi Bullet AK,
> 
> 
> That's quite interesting that you know the exact number of invites given out so far in this year. Can you tell me from where one can view this information? I would also like to keep track. The suspense is killing me lol.


SkillSelect

Please see in the "Invitation rounds" tab under "State and Territory Nominations"

For info on last year, you can see 2015-2016 - State Invitation Summary 2015-2016 |


----------



## PankajPandav (Aug 22, 2016)

Did any one receive an invite today?


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

PankajPandav said:


> Did any one receive an invite today?


Yep. We are aware of very few who received today. It was mentioned by @blackrider89 ealier today in this thread.

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## aussiedream333 (Sep 9, 2015)

Thanks buddy! Keeping my fingers crossed and praying to god! 




VIyer said:


> Last year, they started inviting Stream 2 in Nov/Dec. This year we have not seen any invites so far. So lets hope they open up Stream 2 pretty soon. Best of luck...


----------



## aussiedream333 (Sep 9, 2015)

Thank you so much! It really does. 





BulletAK said:


> Haha.
> 
> I have already gathered all information at a single place.
> 
> ...


----------



## aussiedream333 (Sep 9, 2015)

Excellent, thank you! ​


VIyer said:


> SkillSelect
> 
> Please see in the "Invitation rounds" tab under "State and Territory Nominations"
> 
> For info on last year, you can see 2015-2016 - State Invitation Summary 2015-2016 |


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

Narayanan said:


> No invite till date for 60 pointers is making me worry
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


No worries bro. For instance (this is just an assumption) there could be at least one 60 pointer ( worst case ) who would had received invite and might be not be part of this forum and would not added any case in immitracker too - this is one scenario where we can't track that. Similarly there could few other scenarios as well. It's just that we need to give some time and I understand it's definitely not an easy task 

Feel free to add your thoughts ! 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

VIyer said:


> Last year, they started inviting Stream 2 in Nov/Dec. This year we have not seen any invites so far. So lets hope they open up Stream 2 pretty soon. Best of luck...


Do you have a link that displays the stream 2 invites issued in the previous programme year ? I would be very happy to take a look at it  

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## ausguy11 (Dec 1, 2015)

Invites is one thing... even they are not sending approvals 

I submitted my NSW application on 15 October....

Today is approximately 40th day


----------



## greatsoul (Jul 11, 2016)

Hello guys. 

got invite today for SS. 261311 (Analyst Programmer)

190 {65 + SS = 70pts) NSW


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

greatsoul said:


> Hello guys.
> 
> got invite today for SS. 261311 (Analyst Programmer)
> 
> 190 {65 + SS = 70pts) NSW


Great greatsoul, congrats buddy  please update immitracker if applicable. 

Also could you please share your total years of experience and skilled experience given by acs ? 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

ausguy11 said:


> Invites is one thing... even they are not sending approvals
> 
> I submitted my NSW application on 15 October....
> 
> Today is approximately 40th day


I wish you receive it soon 

On one hand we didn't hear much invites noticed the slowness , and on the other hand looks like the approval processes were slowed down too. 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## sounddonor (May 1, 2013)

greatsoul said:


> Hello guys.
> 
> got invite today for SS. 261311 (Analyst Programmer)
> 
> 190 {65 + SS = 70pts) NSW


Congratrz.. at last a good news.

could you please share your timeline and points breakdown


----------



## greatsoul (Jul 11, 2016)

Hi, 



Analyst Programmer: ANZSCO Code 261311 
Total IT Experience: 9yrs 

POINTS TO CLAIM

Age: 30 points - (30yrsold) 
Education: 15points - AQF Bachelor Degree (4 years deducted) 
Experience: 10 points (5yrs Exp) 
PTE: 10 points 

Total: 65pts {189} , 70pts {190}



ksrikanthh said:


> Great greatsoul, congrats buddy  please update immitracker if applicable.
> 
> Also could you please share your total years of experience and skilled experience given by acs ?
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## greatsoul (Jul 11, 2016)

sanjeewa said:


> Congratrz.. at last a good news.
> 
> could you please share your timeline and points breakdown




* June 06, 2016: Gathering ACS requirements 

* July 02, 2016: Submitted documents to ACS for Skills Assessment 

* July 11, 2016: Suitable AQF Bachelors Degree, NOT closely related to the nominated occupation (4 years deducted) 

* July 26, 2016: PTE Mock Exam A { L:69, R:61, S:68, W:66 } 

* July 27, 2016: PTE Mock Exam B { L:67, R:56, S:64, W:63 } 

* July 29, 2016: PTE Exam { L:63, R:61, S:58, W:65 } - failed 

* Oct 28, 2016: PTE Exam { L:67, R:64, S:69, W:66 } - failed 

* Nov 15, 2016: PTE Exam { L:66, R:69, S:66, W:74 } - Passed!!! 

* Nov 16, 2016: Lodge EOI - 190 {70pts} , 189 {65pts} 

* Nov 25, 2016: Invitation NSW SS 190


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

Attached is month wise breakdown of invitations until Oct 2016


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

greatsoul said:


> * June 06, 2016: Gathering ACS requirements
> 
> * July 02, 2016: Submitted documents to ACS for Skills Assessment
> 
> ...


Congrats mate


----------



## Toshee (Aug 24, 2015)

Very very less invitations in November even for Developer Progammer. 
Is it sure that NSW sends approximately 4000 invites in a year ?


----------



## greatsoul (Jul 11, 2016)

ksrikanthh,
sanjeewa, 
aussiedream87

thank you guys! youre next! just relax and wait


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

aussiedream87 said:


> Attached is month wise breakdown of invitations until Oct 2016


Cool 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## VIyer (Nov 2, 2016)

ksrikanthh said:


> Do you have a link that displays the stream 2 invites issued in the previous programme year ? I would be very happy to take a look at it
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


I haven't found any definitive data on Stream 2 anywhere. Even I have been looking everywhere!!

NSW started this Stream 2 option only last year. I heard from my consultant that they started issuing the invites in Stream 2 from Dec last year.


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

greatsoul said:


> ksrikanthh,
> sanjeewa,
> aussiedream87
> 
> thank you guys! youre next! just relax and wait


Cheeerssss  (thumbs up) !!! 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

Toshee said:


> Very very less invitations in November even for Developer Progammer.
> Is it sure that NSW sends approximately 4000 invites in a year ?


Yep. 4000 as per mentioned in NSW official link. Kindly give sometime. Next year beginning they will start inviting in greater numbers.

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

greatsoul said:


> ksrikanthh,
> sanjeewa,
> aussiedream87
> 
> thank you guys! youre next! just relax and wait


:nod:


----------



## venkats (Oct 7, 2014)

ksrikanthh said:


> Yep. 4000 as per mentioned in NSW official link. Kindly give sometime. Next year beginning they will start inviting in greater numbers.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


Always giving hope for others. Awesome attitude.


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

venkats said:


> Always giving hope for others. Awesome attitude.


_/\_ _/\_ venkat 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

greatsoul said:


> * June 06, 2016: Gathering ACS requirements
> 
> * July 02, 2016: Submitted documents to ACS for Skills Assessment
> 
> ...


Hey buddy,

Just curious to know and wanted to ask if you are going to proceed with 190 or wait for 189 ? 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## greatsoul (Jul 11, 2016)

ksrikanthh said:


> Hey buddy,
> 
> Out of curiosity, wanted to ask if you are going to proceed with 190 or wait for 189 ?
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk



Hi ksrikanthh,

The expiry of NSW SS invite will be on Dec 9. 

I will wait the invitation round of 189 on Dec 6. 

Come what may, if invited 189, then ill go 189. Otherwise 190. 

Cheers!


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

greatsoul said:


> Hi ksrikanthh,
> 
> The expiry of NSW SS invite will be on Dec 9.
> 
> ...


Cheeerssss  (high five) (thumbs up) 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nash85 (Aug 12, 2016)

*NSW 190 Visa 55+5=60 Mechanical Engineer (ANZSCO - 233512)*

Hi all,

I have lodged EOI for NSW 190 visa with 55+5=60 points. I am a Mechanical Engineer (ANZSCO - 233512) and my IELTS scores are L-7.5, S-6.5, W-6.5 & R-6.5. 

Could anyone please advise if I can get an invitation from NSW with this score? Please also advise if I can apply with this score any other visa for Australian PR?

Thanks and Regards,
Nash


----------



## greatsoul (Jul 11, 2016)

Nash85 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I have lodged EOI for NSW 190 visa with 55+5=60 points. I am a Mechanical Engineer (ANZSCO - 233512) and my IELTS scores are L-7.5, S-6.5, W-6.5 & R-6.5.
> 
> ...


Hi Nash85, 

Try to improve your english score. try PTE Academic instead of IELTS. 

Yes 60 is minimum for Invitation, but the competition is tight. You need atleast 65 points to get invited. 

:israel:


----------



## Nash85 (Aug 12, 2016)

Thanks bro. Last week I tried PTE. But bad luck. Got L-68, S-61, R-61 and W-73.

Planning to either IELTS or PTE soon again.

Cheers!


----------



## ricky7 (Aug 21, 2016)

Hi Ricky,

Your occupation is not on SOL, so we cannot see the numbers as it doesn’t have the minimum numbers because each state will distribute the sponsorship the way its met its demand.

In saying that, we have noticed that to receive an invite from NSW you do need English proficient.

Kind regards,


Lice Crockett (MARN 1175399)
08 9353 3344 / Home | Iscah 
Latest newsletter Free Newsletter | Iscah
Facebook: www.facebook.com/iscah.migration?fref=ts
Twitter: www.twitter.com/iscahmigration
so is it true that guys nsw need proficient English for invitation.


----------



## greatsoul (Jul 11, 2016)

Nash85 said:


> Thanks bro. Last week I tried PTE. But bad luck. Got L-68, S-61, R-61 and W-73.
> 
> Planning to either IELTS or PTE soon again.
> 
> Cheers!


Hi Nash,

Dont give up! I tried 3 times to get the score i wanted. Now, i got NSW SS invite...

Heres my timeline...  


Analyst Programmer: ANZSCO Code 261311
Total IT Experience: 9yrs

POINTS TO CLAIM

Age: 30 points - (30yrsold)
Education: 15points - AQF Bachelor Degree (4 years deducted)
Experience: 10 points (5yrs Exp)
PTE: 10 points

Total: 65pts {189} , 70pts {190}

* June 06, 2016: Gathering ACS requirements
* July 02, 2016: Submitted documents to ACS for Skills Assessment
* July 11, 2016: Suitable AQF Bachelors Degree, NOT closely related to the nominated occupation (4 years deducted)
* July 26, 2016: PTE Mock Exam A { L:69, R:61, S:68, W:66 }
* July 27, 2016: PTE Mock Exam B { L:67, R:56, S:64, W:63 }
* July 29, 2016: PTE Exam { L:63, R:61, S:58, W:65 } - failed
* Oct 28, 2016: PTE Exam { L:67, R:64, S:69, W:66 } - failed
* Nov 15, 2016: PTE Exam { L:66, R:69, S:66, W:74 } - Passed!!!
* Nov 16, 2016: Lodge EOI - 190 {70pts} , 189 {65pts}
* Nov 25, 2016: Invitation NSW SS 190


----------



## kevin511 (Nov 25, 2016)

ausguy11 said:


> Invites is one thing... even they are not sending approvals
> 
> I submitted my NSW application on 15 October....
> 
> Today is approximately 40th day


Hi Ausguy11

I also exactly made the payment on 15 Oct and still waiting for a response. I thought they would definitely reply this week. But seems they are a bit slow with the nomination process.


----------



## kevin511 (Nov 25, 2016)

ksrikanthh said:


> Yep. 4000 as per mentioned in NSW official link. Kindly give sometime. Next year beginning they will start inviting in greater numbers.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


Hi Ksrikanthh

Have NSW specifically mentioned they are going to nominate 4000 candidates 2016/2017 as well? I guess that is something they did last year. Please correct me if I am wrong.


----------



## tse (Nov 22, 2016)

Hi All,

Just a quick question, the Experience which people update in immitracker, is it generally total experience or skilled experience as certified by ACS or other assessment bodies ?

Thanks,
Tanya


----------



## lily0828 (Nov 20, 2016)

tse said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Just a quick question, the Experience which people update in immitracker, is it generally total experience or skilled experience as certified by ACS or other assessment bodies ?
> 
> ...


Good question I had the same doubt .. but im assuming its ACS.


----------



## Toshee (Aug 24, 2015)

kevin511 said:


> Hi Ksrikanthh
> 
> Have NSW specifically mentioned they are going to nominate 4000 candidates 2016/2017 as well? I guess that is something they did last year. Please correct me if I am wrong.


Please share the official link which states 4000 invites/year for NSW.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

greatsoul said:


> Hi Nash,
> 
> Dont give up! I tried 3 times to get the score i wanted. Now, i got NSW SS invite...
> 
> ...


Congrats with an invite! Please update the tracker!


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Nash85 said:


> Thanks bro. Last week I tried PTE. But bad luck. Got L-68, S-61, R-61 and W-73.
> 
> Planning to either IELTS or PTE soon again.
> 
> Cheers!


Mate, i had 9 attempts, 4 IELTS and 5 PTEs... i managed, you will too  

Good luck!


----------



## vasanthkurup (May 12, 2016)

ksrikanthh said:


> Do you have a link that displays the stream 2 invites issued in the previous programme year ? I would be very happy to take a look at it
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


Hi Srikanth

My agent gave the following information regarding stream 2 invitation.

Please find the attachment.

Last year, the stream 2 invite started on 11th December 2015.

Am also waiting for the stream 2 invitation droplets.


----------



## bony (Jun 27, 2016)

vasanthkurup said:


> Hi Srikanth
> 
> My agent gave the following information regarding stream 2 invitation.
> 
> ...


Dear Vasavthkurup , 
Seems you have really dug hard for the data.
job well done .
as far as i know last year somebody got the stream 2 invite on 18 dec 2015 and most on 15 jan 2016 . however there was a case for november also i guess. 

great data you have shared .
that means we are almost there.
regards
Bony


----------



## vasanthkurup (May 12, 2016)

bony said:


> Dear Vasavthkurup ,
> Seems you have really dug hard for the data.
> job well done .
> as far as i know last year somebody got the stream 2 invite on 18 dec 2015 and most on 15 jan 2016 . however there was a case for november also i guess.
> ...


Thanks bony.

Yeah. I really hope they start stream 2 invite by next month.


----------



## sk1982 (Jun 7, 2015)

bony said:


> Dear Vasavthkurup ,
> Seems you have really dug hard for the data.
> job well done .
> as far as i know last year somebody got the stream 2 invite on 18 dec 2015 and most on 15 jan 2016 . however there was a case for november also i guess.
> ...


Hi all,
Does this mean that NSW will only be inviting very selected Occupations or they may invite them for all occupations in SOL?
Thanks


----------



## bony (Jun 27, 2016)

sk1982 said:


> Hi all,
> Does this mean that NSW will only be inviting very selected Occupations or they may invite them for all occupations in SOL?
> Thanks


Hi sk 1982 ,
Stream 2 is for CSOL occupations only . 
Regards
Bony


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

kevin511 said:


> Hi Ksrikanthh
> 
> Have NSW specifically mentioned they are going to nominate 4000 candidates 2016/2017 as well? I guess that is something they did last year. Please correct me if I am wrong.


Greetings Kevin 

Yea NSW has mentioned 4000 in the following link :

http://www.industry.nsw.gov.au/live...d-immigration/skilled-nominated-migration-190

Kindly take a look 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

tse said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Just a quick question, the Experience which people update in immitracker, is it generally total experience or skilled experience as certified by ACS or other assessment bodies ?
> 
> ...


Hi tanya
It's mixed. Few mention their skilled experience and few other folks update their entire experience. I wish immitracker maintain two columns separately for experience or at least mention somewhere to enter skilled experience to all folks if possible 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

lily0828 said:


> Good question I had the same doubt .. but im assuming its ACS.


I have responded to Tanya's post for this question  kindly take a look 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

Toshee said:


> Please share the official link which states 4000 invites/year for NSW.


Here you go Toshee :

http://www.industry.nsw.gov.au/live...d-immigration/skilled-nominated-migration-190

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

vasanthkurup said:


> Hi Srikanth
> 
> My agent gave the following information regarding stream 2 invitation.
> 
> ...


This is very good, thank you vasanth  I hope this is very helpful for folks under stream 2 to have some analysis. Cheers 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## meraprvisa (May 11, 2016)

ausguy11 said:


> Invites is one thing... even they are not sending approvals
> 
> I submitted my NSW application on 15 October....
> 
> Today is approximately 40th day



we are about to enter dec and dec is always slow.. hope they approve our application in coming week.....

hope for the best..


----------



## hariyerra (Aug 23, 2016)

Hi mates,

I have received 190 NSW invitation today for 261311(Analyst Programmer).

Submitted EOI on 4th Nov with 65+5(ss) points. 

Adding my timeline for those on mobile-
Age: 30, qual: 15, pte: 10, exp: 10 ( acs: 6 years, overall :10 years)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

hariyerra said:


> Hi mates,
> 
> I have received 190 NSW invitation today for 261311(Analyst Programmer).
> 
> ...


Super sooper, congrats Hari  (party) ! Cheers  

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## ctttest (May 2, 2016)

Hello, all

I received an invitation from NSW this morning. Here is the breakdown of my points: 

Age: 30 points
University Degree: 15 points
English Language (pte): L85 R82 S90 W84 20 points
Overseas Experience: 5 points (3+ years)
EOI Effective Date: 189 (70 points) 190 (75 points) - 17 Nov 2016
NSW Invitation: 25 Nov 2016

I wish you all would get your invitation soon. Thanks for help.


----------



## ctselvan (Nov 4, 2016)

Congrats!

May I know your ANZSCO code ? 

Thanks!



ctttest said:


> Hello, all
> 
> I received an invitation from NSW this morning. Here is the breakdown of my points:
> 
> ...


----------



## ctttest (May 2, 2016)

ctselvan said:


> Congrats!
> 
> May I know your ANZSCO code ?
> 
> Thanks!


221213 External Auditor


----------



## ctselvan (Nov 4, 2016)

ctttest said:


> 221213 External Auditor




Cool. Congrats again !


~iTapatalk 
`~`~`~`~`~
ANZSCO - 262111 | ACS - +ve, 26/08/2015 | EOI - 29/10/2016 - NSW | Invite - Awaiting 
--------
Points Summary: Age - 25 | PTE - 10 | Edu - 15 | Exp - 10


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

ctttest said:


> Hello, all
> 
> I received an invitation from NSW this morning. Here is the breakdown of my points:
> 
> ...


Great, congrats cttest buddy  kindly update immitracker if applicable  

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## vsb546 (Apr 16, 2016)

Hi everyone, just a quick question. I am waiting for nomination since last April with 60+5 points ICT BA. Is there any hopes to get nomination with that criteria. Meanwhile am also trying for partner skills assessment but my wife haven''t got competent level score in PTE( 58,49,52,59). However, please leave your insights on my chances of getting nomination from NSW. Thanks.


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

vsb546 said:


> Hi everyone, just a quick question. I am waiting for nomination since last April with 60+5 points ICT BA. Is there any hopes to get nomination with that criteria. Meanwhile am also trying for partner skills assessment but my wife haven''t got competent level score in PTE( 58,49,52,59). However, please leave your insights on my chances of getting nomination from NSW. Thanks.


hi vsb546,

Could you please share your points breakdown? 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## vsb546 (Apr 16, 2016)

ksrikanthh said:


> hi vsb546,
> 
> Could you please share your points breakdown?
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


PTE --10
EDucation ...15
Aus study.....5
age.............30


----------



## misecmisc (Jun 26, 2014)

Hi All,

I need some information on below query, please:
For 190 SS NSW application, my current plan is that I would be going alone initially and then may be after 1 year, I would bring my family in Aus. So does in my current 190 SS NSW visa application, will I need to submit English test result for my spouse? May be after 1 year, when I would be calling my family to Aus, then which visa would I need to get processed for my spouse and my child and whether it is mandatory for my spouse to give English test for getting my spouse's visa for Aus? 

Any information here please. Thanks.


----------



## imthiaj.habib (Aug 7, 2016)

I've got the invitation to apply for NSW nomination today for my 190 visa. Just made the payment and submitted my application. 

Below is my point breakdown:
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Job code: 261312 Developer Programmer
Age 30 years: 30 points
Total experience: 1 year 4 months in Australia
ACS May-16: Suitable
Relevant experience as per ACS (as of May-16): 1 year : 5 points
Education: MIT: 15 points
Study requirement: 5 points
190 EOI submitted on 15 May-16 with 60 points (including SS: 5 points)
PTE(Nov-16): 10 points
190 EOI updated on 22 Nov-16 with 70 points (including SS: 5 points)
190 invitation received 26 Nov-16 with 70 points (including SS: 5 points)


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

vsb546 said:


> PTE --10
> EDucation ...15
> Aus study.....5
> age.............30


Chances are slim at this moment and I think your category is a competitive one. I keep noticing people with experience are receiving/waiting for invites. NSW evaluates experience as well as part of their process. Kindly try to increase your points score and opt for 189. I think you would receive 189 with 65 and more points. You can also try with 65+5 190. 

Feel free to add your thoughts ! 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## misecmisc (Jun 26, 2014)

imthiaj.habib said:


> I've got the invitation to apply for NSW nomination today for my 190 visa. Just made the payment and submitted my application.
> 
> Below is my point breakdown:
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> ...


Great! Congrats!


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

imthiaj.habib said:


> I've got the invitation to apply for NSW nomination today for my 190 visa. Just made the payment and submitted my application.
> 
> Below is my point breakdown:
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> ...


Great, Congrats imthiaj, kindly update immitracker if applicable 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

misecmisc said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I need some information on below query, please:
> For 190 SS NSW application, my current plan is that I would be going alone initially and then may be after 1 year, I would bring my family in Aus. So does in my current 190 SS NSW visa application, will I need to submit English test result for my spouse? May be after 1 year, when I would be calling my family to Aus, then which visa would I need to get processed for my spouse and my child and whether it is mandatory for my spouse to give English test for getting my spouse's visa for Aus?
> ...


Hey misecmisc,

Are you planning to claim 5 points for partner as part of partner skills ? 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## misecmisc (Jun 26, 2014)

ksrikanthh said:


> Hey misecmisc,
> 
> Are you planning to claim 5 points for partner as part of partner skills ?
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


No, I have no plan for claiming points for partner skill.

However, in my EOI, I have specified my spouse and my child as dependents, though currently I will go alone to Aus and may be after 1 year, I would bring my family to Aus.

So the questions are:
1. Since I have specified the number of dependents in my EOI application, so will I be asked for my spouse' English test result also, even though currently I plan to go alone to Aus?
2. After 1 year, if I would have to bring my spouse and my child to Aus, then which visa would I need to apply for them? Also will my spouse need to give English test to get the visa for my spouse?

Any information here please. Thanks.


----------



## bonkers911 (Aug 29, 2016)

Is there anyway I can find out that if NSW is going to invite me or not. I submitted my EOI on 9th November with 65 points under the occupation code of 233512 (Mechanical Engineer). I read somewhere that NSW prefers people with higher language points. My PTE score was 89 and it gave me 20 points. It has been 2 weeks and I haven't received an invite yet. I tried calling them but I was unable to talk to them. Can anybody comment on my situation?


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

misecmisc said:


> No, I have no plan for claiming points for partner skill.
> 
> However, in my EOI, I have specified my spouse and my child as dependents, though currently I will go alone to Aus and may be after 1 year, I would bring my family to Aus.
> 
> ...


Bro here are my thoughts :

1. If you are not going to claim partner points, I don't think your partner who is a dependent has to sit for English test. 

2. Since you added partner and your child as dependents , I think they will receive the pr along with you so I think they can travel directly after necessary immigration checks. I don't think a separate visa is required as they already have the pr. 

Feel free to correct me if I missed or misstated anything. 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

bonkers911 said:


> Is there anyway I can find out that if NSW is going to invite me or not. I submitted my EOI on 9th November with 65 points under the occupation code of 233512 (Mechanical Engineer). I read somewhere that NSW prefers people with higher language points. My PTE score was 89 and it gave me 20 points. It has been 2 weeks and I haven't received an invite yet. I tried calling them but I was unable to talk to them. Can anybody comment on my situation?


Did you claim points for experience?

Also did you get a chance to check the tracker for 190?

https://myimmitracker.com/en/au/trackers/expression-of-interest-sc190

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## PankajPandav (Aug 22, 2016)

misecmisc said:


> No, I have no plan for claiming points for partner skill.
> 
> However, in my EOI, I have specified my spouse and my child as dependents, though currently I will go alone to Aus and may be after 1 year, I would bring my family to Aus.
> 
> ...


I believe if you have included your spouse and child in your application they can travel any time. With you or after a year. If you have not mentioned them in application, another thing to remember is visa fees difference if you apply partner's & child's visa afterwards. 

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## bonkers911 (Aug 29, 2016)

ksrikanthh said:


> Did you claim points for experience?
> 
> Also did you get a chance to check the tracker for 190?
> 
> ...


I have two years of experience. Immitracker is of no help because till 26th Oct all the mechanical engineers were getting invites even with 60 points. So nobody really went with SS. And NSW doesnt entertain people with 55 points so I don't know what to do...


----------



## fragman (Mar 3, 2015)

andreyx108b said:


> Mate, i had 9 attempts, 4 IELTS and 5 PTEs... I managed, you will too
> 
> Good luck!


I had 11  6 IELTS and 5 PTE and I also managed


----------



## umashanker (Jul 31, 2013)

What 261313 with 55 points with ielts 6.5 for nsw invitation?


----------



## ricky7 (Aug 21, 2016)

when nsw will start inviting to 55 point people , any idea guys from last year experience


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

bonkers911 said:


> I have two years of experience. Immitracker is of no help because till 26th Oct all the mechanical engineers were getting invites even with 60 points. So nobody really went with SS. And NSW doesnt entertain people with 55 points so I don't know what to do...


ok, have you applied through an agent or on your own ?


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

fragman said:


> I had 11  6 IELTS and 5 PTE and I also managed


patience and perserverence ( P & P ) level - 100 %


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

umashanker said:


> What 261313 with 55 points with ielts 6.5 for nsw invitation?


hi umashanker, 

unfortunately chances are slim at this moment and for quite some time with 55 because we have more 60+5 pointers in queue for the highly competitive category 2613x. kindly figure out options to increase your points score !

try for pte and score 65 in all sections LRSW and try to grab additional 10 points. thereafter you would have 65 points and you will easily get both 189 and 190.


----------



## Alizar20098 (Nov 8, 2016)

Hi does anyone know how much nsw take to send approval for nsw nomination application?


----------



## misecmisc (Jun 26, 2014)

PankajPandav said:


> I believe if you have included your spouse and child in your application they can travel any time. With you or after a year. If you have not mentioned them in application, another thing to remember is visa fees difference if you apply partner's & child's visa afterwards.
> 
> Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


Currently I have not applied for the passports for my spouse and my child. Actually I was planning to get the visa for me only currently and may be later 1 year bring my family based on whether I would be earning enough at that stage, or, may be even later as the conditions go. So should I currently remove the dependents' number in my EOI application and make it 0? Later when I would plan for bringing my dependents, then which visa would I need for them - costs, will it be mandatory for them to give their English test - where can I get more information regarding this dependent's visa thing, any URL please? Thanks.


----------



## Alizar20098 (Nov 8, 2016)

Time taken for approval by nsw after application submission 190?


----------



## Man2015 (Nov 26, 2016)

*NSW Stream 2 Question*

I have submitted my EOI under Stream 2 category in mid Nov 2016. 

I have a PhD from USA and a B.Tech from India.
Vetassess povided me with a positive skills assessment and 7.8 years of work experience,
Howevver, 4 years of the total experience is my PhD research work experience. I was paid a monthly salary (I provided proofs of paid employment and a tax summary to vetassess) as a research assistant during my PhD. 

I am seeing conflicting posts on various forums about DIBP's approach towrads assessment of PhD experience. Is anyone on the forum aware of successful visa grants where PhD work experience is used for point calculation? Can I claim points for my PhD experience since Vetassess has validated my experience? 

Thanks 
Man2015


----------



## l.cesco (Jul 25, 2016)

Hi mates,
I've applied an EOI with 60 points (55 +5) for Engineering Manager133211 on 1st September 2016. 
Age 30 - Eng 0 - Studies 15 - Exp. 10 - ss 5 (NSW). 

On immtracker and this forum I didn't see anyone that applied with the same occupation.
I'm trying to improve my PTE score (actually I have only 0 points for English) so to reach 70 points (65 +5).

I saw that the ceiling of this occupation hasn't never been reached in the past years, and this year they have also increased the position available. 

What do you think, have I any chance to receive a SS with 60 points for this occupation or must I obtain more points to have some chance?

Thanks LC 


Sent from my SM-N9208 using Tapatalk


----------



## jana1234 (Jul 2, 2016)

misecmisc said:


> Currently I have not applied for the passports for my spouse and my child. Actually I was planning to get the visa for me only currently and may be later 1 year bring my family based on whether I would be earning enough at that stage, or, may be even later as the conditions go. So should I currently remove the dependents' number in my EOI application and make it 0? Later when I would plan for bringing my dependents, then which visa would I need for them - costs, will it be mandatory for them to give their English test - where can I get more information regarding this dependent's visa thing, any URL please? Thanks.


Hey misecmisc,

From my understanding you would add them as non-migrating dependents and then when they want to come to AUS, you have to sponsor your wife on a partner visa which is, I think, much more effort than adding them straight away to your application. 
I'm pretty sure for the 190 visa your wife would need a IELTS 5 overall and for the partner visa I don't think she needs to sit an english test.

Bringing family with you

Oh also, I think you still have to add them to your EOI even if they're not migrating with you.
https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Visa-1/190-/Skilled-Nominated-visa-(subclass-190)-document-checklist

And here I found another thread about this:
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...lia/140407-eoi-190-dependents-visa-query.html


----------



## bonkers911 (Aug 29, 2016)

On my own. Does that make a difference?


----------



## expataustralia2016^ (Nov 22, 2016)

hi, what are the changes for receiving an invite if I apply with 60+5 points in Jan 2017, for 261313.

For Pte I have 10 points and experience is 7 years (4 years deducted, so only 5 points for experience).


----------



## daussie (Jun 16, 2016)

expataustralia2016^ said:


> hi, what are the changes for receiving an invite if I apply with 60+5 points in Jan 2017, for 261313.
> 
> For Pte I have 10 points and experience is 7 years (4 years deducted, so only 5 points for experience).


You have 3-4 years of skilled experience. So far they have cleared up to 6 years.


----------



## misecmisc (Jun 26, 2014)

jana1234 said:


> Hey misecmisc,
> 
> From my understanding you would add them as non-migrating dependents and then when they want to come to AUS, you have to sponsor your wife on a partner visa which is, I think, much more effort than adding them straight away to your application.
> I'm pretty sure for the 190 visa your wife would need a IELTS 5 overall and for the partner visa I don't think she needs to sit an english test.
> ...


Thanks for this information. It seems like a lot of additional work here, like each family member needs to go for health checkup, spouse needing functional english etc. It is seeming like a lot of hectic effort involved here. Should I just specify the number of dependents as 0? But I guess the problem would arise for the question if I am married? If currently I say no, then 1 year later, when I would need to bring my family to Aus, at that time when I will say that I was married 5 years ago, this would imply that I gave wrong information 1 year back in my visa application, when I said that I am not married - Can this lead to my visa getting cancelled after 1 year?

I am totally confused as to how should I proceed with family members as dependents information in my current EOI and then later visa process. Request help for suggestions as to how should I proceed here. Many thanks for your help.


----------



## ctselvan (Nov 4, 2016)

misecmisc said:


> Thanks for this information. It seems like a lot of additional work here, like each family member needs to go for health checkup, spouse needing functional english etc. It is seeming like a lot of hectic effort involved here. Should I just specify the number of dependents as 0? But I guess the problem would arise for the question if I am married? If currently I say no, then 1 year later, when I would need to bring my family to Aus, at that time when I will say that I was married 5 years ago, this would imply that I gave wrong information 1 year back in my visa application, when I said that I am not married - Can this lead to my visa getting cancelled after 1 year?
> 
> I am totally confused as to how should I proceed with family members as dependents information in my current EOI and then later visa process. Request help for suggestions as to how should I proceed here. Many thanks for your help.




Hi, for dependents PTE/IELTS exam is not needed. Your wife may get a letter from her college stating she studied all the three years in English medium. You may refer other options in this link: http://www.border.gov.au/about/corporate/information/faqs/how-can-i-prove-i-have-functional-english


~iTapatalk 
`~`~`~`~`~
ANZSCO - 262111 | ACS - +ve, 26/08/2015 | EOI - 29/10/2016 - NSW | Invite - Awaiting 
--------
Points Summary: Age - 25 | PTE - 10 | Edu - 15 | Exp - 10


----------



## expataustralia2016^ (Nov 22, 2016)

daussie said:


> expataustralia2016^ said:
> 
> 
> > hi, what are the changes for receiving an invite if I apply with 60+5 points in Jan 2017, for 261313.
> ...


Hi, thanks for this information. I actually have a state invite from Victoria. However, because of more job opportunity in nsw, I want to apply for nsw. Please advice if you see it possible that I will get invite from nsw (even after waiting for few months), as most of the invites (out of 4000 quota) for 2016 are yet pending.


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

expataustralia2016^ said:


> Hi, thanks for this information. I actually have a state invite from Victoria. However, because of more job opportunity in nsw, I want to apply for nsw. Please advice if you see it possible that I will get invite from nsw (even after waiting for few months), as most of the invites (out of 4000 quota) for 2016 are yet pending.


my thoughts : yes ! you would receive one looking at the lesser number of invites sent so far by NSW. it also depends on the amount of eoi lodged till now. if you are planning to apply NSW , i would suggest you to not wait till jan 2017 instead apply as soon as possible.


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

bonkers911 said:


> On my own. Does that make a difference?


no it doesn't.


----------



## expataustralia2016^ (Nov 22, 2016)

ksrikanthh said:


> expataustralia2016^ said:
> 
> 
> > Hi, thanks for this information. I actually have a state invite from Victoria. However, because of more job opportunity in nsw, I want to apply for nsw. Please advice if you see it possible that I will get invite from nsw (even after waiting for few months), as most of the invites (out of 4000 quota) for 2016 are yet pending.
> ...


I actually will be getting 5 points in Jan starting. So, 60+5 points will be in Jan starting only. Also, I don't want to face situation when I am not getting invite from nsw and vic already rejected by me.

I have heard that people get noc from state, in case of no opportunity is found. If that happen then one can move from vic to nsw. Do you have any info on this ? If this happens then how long person needs to be present as a job seeker (if u have info on this).


----------



## sainini (Sep 15, 2016)

Hello Guys,

I have a question about the ACS once you switch your. so if your latest company which you just joined is not mentioned in the ACS letter. How does it work? Do you have to get the assessment done again or not? 

Thanks,
Nitish


----------



## Australia999 (Nov 22, 2016)

Please suggest me the Expected time for 190 invite from NSW with 60+5 points for 261313, eoi on 17-11-2016


----------



## hari_it_ram (Jun 30, 2013)

expataustralia2016^ said:


> I actually will be getting 5 points in Jan starting. So, 60+5 points will be in Jan starting only. Also, I don't want to face situation when I am not getting invite from nsw and vic already rejected by me.
> 
> I have heard that people get noc from state, in case of no opportunity is found. If that happen then one can move from vic to nsw. Do you have any info on this ? If this happens then how long person needs to be present as a job seeker (if u have info on this).



You are a SE and you feel job opportunities are less in VIC? I just want to make sure I am reading it correctly. That's unbelievable. VIC is no lesser than NSW, in fact a No.1 for any ICT jobs. I am not sure from where you got VIC has less jobs. Ppl who got NSW want to wait for VIC and guys who got VIC wants to go with NSW. Unbelievable 

Personally, if I have problem in getting a job in VIC, then absolutely I will not get it NSW as well, since the market and scope for ICT is literally same in both the states. Choose a best decision before you feel you're late to choose.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. Please excuse typos.


----------



## expataustralia2016^ (Nov 22, 2016)

I actually checked on seek.com.au and compared the numbers for vic and nsw.

My skill set is sas and is mostly consumed in banking, which I think is more in Sydney as compared to Melbourne. Sydney is 3 to 4 times.


----------



## Prof2020 (Oct 30, 2016)

ksrikanthh said:


> Bro here are my thoughts :
> 
> 1. If you are not going to claim partner points, I don't think your partner who is a dependent has to sit for English test.
> 
> ...


Hello, if I plan to claim partner points, does my spouse have to sit for an English test?

VETASSESS does not require any English test for an assessment.

Please clarify.


----------



## taga (Mar 9, 2016)

sainini said:


> Hello Guys,
> 
> I have a question about the ACS once you switch your. so if your latest company which you just joined is not mentioned in the ACS letter. How does it work? Do you have to get the assessment done again or not?
> 
> ...


I had the ACS result in Jan 2016 then in Jul 2016 I quit and started working for a new company. My agent just updated the experience section in the EOI without a new ACS assessment. She just set the end date for my previous job and entered the new job without an end date. I insistently asked her if it is OK to claim experience without an ACS assessment, and she replied there won't be any problems. I was not convinced by the time but I am still waiting for an invitation with this EOI and since there is no invitation yet, I am still not 100% sure whether there will be an issue.


----------



## sainini (Sep 15, 2016)

taga said:


> I had the ACS result in Jan 2016 then in Jul 2016 I quit and started working for a new company. My agent just updated the experience section in the EOI without a new ACS assessment. She just set the end date for my previous job and entered the new job without an end date. I insistently asked her if it is OK to claim experience without an ACS assessment, and she replied there won't be any problems. I was not convinced by the time but I am still waiting for an invitation with this EOI and since there is no invitation yet, I am still not 100% sure whether there will be an issue.


So did you get your assessment done again or not? And what about the new experience that you are getting , if in eoi new job is not mentioned as relevant then you can not claim the increased points if applicable. And if you mentioned as relevant then the new company name is not in the ACS letter!! That's what confuses me. 

Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## theNovice (Jul 10, 2016)

Hi Friends, I was filling Form 80 for NSW and they ask if I have any friends in Aus. How important it is to fill these details, I have some friends bu they may not give out their personal details like address, phone numbers etc.. please advise.


----------



## deepak251513 (Mar 5, 2016)

Prof2020 said:


> Hello, if I plan to claim partner points, does my spouse have to sit for an English test?
> 
> VETASSESS does not require any English test for an assessment.
> 
> Please clarify.


I think... spouse education of last 5 years need to be in english medium of instruction or else she have to sit for pte or ielts scoring 6 bands / 50 in pte.
This is what my immigration agent communicated before i started my PR process. 

Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


----------



## taga (Mar 9, 2016)

sainini said:


> So did you get your assessment done again or not? And what about the new experience that you are getting , if in eoi new job is not mentioned as relevant then you can not claim the increased points if applicable. And if you mentioned as relevant then the new company name is not in the ACS letter!! That's what confuses me.
> 
> Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


As I said, my agent updated the eoi without a new assesment. I agree, it does not make sense (at least for me) claiming points for experience that is not assessed and I had the very same questions just like you. However, at this point I just trust my agent without questioning why she did so.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

vasanthkurup said:


> Hi Srikanth
> 
> 
> 
> ...




They invite irregularly, 11th December does not equal this year be the same. 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

bonkers911 said:


> I have two years of experience. Immitracker is of no help because till 26th Oct all the mechanical engineers were getting invites even with 60 points. So nobody really went with SS. And NSW doesnt entertain people with 55 points so I don't know what to do...




It does invite 55 pointers if occupation is rare 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Congrats to those who got an invite.


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## hari_it_ram (Jun 30, 2013)

sainini said:


> So did you get your assessment done again or not? And what about the new experience that you are getting , if in eoi new job is not mentioned as relevant then you can not claim the increased points if applicable. And if you mentioned as relevant then the new company name is not in the ACS letter!! That's what confuses me.
> 
> Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk




To be short and simple, if you want to claim points even for month, it has to be assessed by ACS. Claiming w/o ACS assessment might end in refusal.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. Please excuse typos.


----------



## hari_it_ram (Jun 30, 2013)

expataustralia2016^ said:


> I actually checked on seek.com.au and compared the numbers for vic and nsw.
> 
> My skill set is sas and is mostly consumed in banking, which I think is more in Sydney as compared to Melbourne. Sydney is 3 to 4 times.




Seek.com is just one aspect, jobs posted in seek.com are added and updated regularly. At one point you might find NSW has more than VIC and next month, vice versa. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. Please excuse typos.


----------



## abin (May 6, 2015)

*applying for 190*

Dear Friends,

I am a software engineer and ould like to apply for 190 in victoria.Its really important to let me know the time duration that one gets selected after applying for 190. My assessment is completed but got only 60points. Hence, i want to apply for 190 to increase it to 65. But just want to know how long does this 190 wait is due for.


Please guide me.


----------



## daussie (Jun 16, 2016)

hari_it_ram said:


> sainini said:
> 
> 
> > So did you get your assessment done again or not? And what about the new experience that you are getting , if in eoi new job is not mentioned as relevant then you can not claim the increased points if applicable. And if you mentioned as relevant then the new company name is not in the ACS letter!! That's what confuses me.
> ...


If you are working with same company I think reassessment not required?


----------



## ausguy11 (Dec 1, 2015)

abin said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> I am a software engineer and ould like to apply for 190 in victoria.Its really important to let me know the time duration that one gets selected after applying for 190. My assessment is completed but got only 60points. Hence, i want to apply for 190 to increase it to 65. But just want to know how long does this 190 wait is due for.
> 
> ...


cureently victoria s closed fr ICT ... i think


----------



## misecmisc (Jun 26, 2014)

ctselvan said:


> Hi, for dependents PTE/IELTS exam is not needed. Your wife may get a letter from her college stating she studied all the three years in English medium. You may refer other options in this link: How can I prove I have functional English?
> 
> 
> ~iTapatalk
> ...


Well, I would need to go with partner visa option later, as through it only it seems the requirement of my spouse giving English test will not be there. Though it would mean an extra cost in application fees.

In my application if I keep my spouse and child as non-migrating dependents, then when their health check-ups would be needed and they don't have their passports currently, so two questions here:
1. Is passport mandatory to have, for an Indian, to get the health check-up done for dependents who are non-migrating? Or instead of passport, can we use other documents like Aadhar Card, Voter ID etc for ID proof for health check up?

Any information here please. Thanks.


----------



## sainini (Sep 15, 2016)

abin said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> I am a software engineer and ould like to apply for 190 in victoria.Its really important to let me know the time duration that one gets selected after applying for 190. My assessment is completed but got only 60points. Hence, i want to apply for 190 to increase it to 65. But just want to know how long does this 190 wait is due for.
> 
> ...


My friend for now the Victoria is closed from 11 Nov to somewhere in march I guess. So do one thing just update your eoi with preferred location as NSW and wait for the invitation. Later when Victoria opens apply there as well. You don't need to apply separately for NSW until you receive an invite from them and for Victoria you have to apply on their website as well.
There are many factors that comes in picture such as date you submitted your eoi , job code , experience and English test points. Just observe the trend on the forum, you will understand. There is no fix time for invitation in SC 190. All the best.

Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## suppala.sudhir (Mar 29, 2016)

taga said:


> As I said, my agent updated the eoi without a new assesment. I agree, it does not make sense (at least for me) claiming points for experience that is not assessed and I had the very same questions just like you. However, at this point I just trust my agent without questioning why she did so.


Hi sainini,
I'm also in the same situation. My agent also told me same thing. He just added experience in eoi and told me reassessment is not required as it is relevant experience as previous one. I asked him are you 100% sure that re assessment is not required?. His answer was YES. I'm confused and worried now, I'm expecting my invite in the upcoming round.

261313,65points, sc189,Eoi date 09nov2016.
sc190,60+5,eoi 5th June 2016
sc489 sa-20 oct2016


----------



## sounddonor (May 1, 2013)

deepakvekaria said:


> I think... spouse education of last 5 years need to be in english medium of instruction or else she have to sit for pte or ielts scoring 6 bands / 50 in pte.
> This is what my immigration agent communicated before i started my PR process.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


I think competent English for partner is must when you claim partner points. English educations does not count.


----------



## ausguy11 (Dec 1, 2015)

suppala.sudhir said:


> Hi sainini,
> I'm also in the same situation. My agent also told me same thing. He just added experience in eoi and told me reassessment is not required as it is relevant experience as previous one. I asked him are you 100% sure that re assessment is not required?. His answer was YES. I'm confused and worried now, I'm expecting my invite in the upcoming round.
> 
> 261313,65points, sc189,Eoi date 09nov2016.
> ...




if you are working with the same company as last assessed then there is NO NEED of re-assessment


----------



## ricky7 (Aug 21, 2016)

andreyx108b said:


> It does invite 55 pointers if occupation is rare
> 
> 
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


how would we know that our occupation is on rare?


----------



## suppala.sudhir (Mar 29, 2016)

ausguy11 said:


> if you are working with the same company as last assessed then there is NO NEED of re-assessment


No..different company

261313,65points, sc189,Eoi date 09nov2016.
sc190,60+5,eoi 5th June 2016
sc489 sa-20 oct2016


----------



## bonkers911 (Aug 29, 2016)

andreyx108b said:


> It does invite 55 pointers if occupation is rare
> 
> 
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


Mechanical engineering isn't. lol


----------



## misecmisc (Jun 26, 2014)

sanjeewa said:


> I think competent English for partner is must when you claim partner points. English educations does not count.


I am not going to claim partner points. I will travel alone currently, so I want the least hassle in my EOI application. I am even thinking of putting my dependents count as 0. But the issue, which can arise later is that - after 1 year or later, when I will need to bring my family to Aus, then I will have to tell that I got married nearly 5 years ago, which would imply that I did not give complete information in my current EOI application - can this then lead to cancellation of my visa after 1 year?

Anyways, if I give my dependent count as 2, then my spouse and my child would also have to give health check-ups, even though they will be non-migrating in my current EOI application. Currently I do not have the passports of my spouse and my child. So my question is - for doing health check-ups of my spouse and my child, apart from passport, which identification document would be sufficient for an Indian? Any information here shall be very helpful. Thanks.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

ricky7 said:


> how would we know that our occupation is on rare?


check the tracker


----------



## kaju (Oct 31, 2011)

misecmisc said:


> I am not going to claim partner points. I will travel alone currently, so I want the least hassle in my EOI application. I am even thinking of putting my dependents count as 0. But the issue, which can arise later is that - after 1 year or later, when I will need to bring my family to Aus, then I will have to tell that I got married nearly 5 years ago, which would imply that I did not give complete information in my current EOI application - can this then lead to cancellation of my visa after 1 year?
> 
> Anyways, if I give my dependent count as 2, then my spouse and my child would also have to give health check-ups, even though they will be non-migrating in my current EOI application. Currently I do not have the passports of my spouse and my child. So my question is - for doing health check-ups of my spouse and my child, apart from passport, which identification document would be sufficient for an Indian? Any information here shall be very helpful. Thanks.


Putting your dependents as 0 would be not be very clever. That would be fraud. And what if they did an external security check and found out anyway? 

Legally, giving false or misleading information on your application would be enough grounds for cancelling your PR, never mind the unlikely but theoretically possible additional penalties if they found out.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

abin said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I think 60 + 5 pointers will start to get invited by nsw in feb-april period. 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## ricky7 (Aug 21, 2016)

andreyx108b said:


> check the tracker


hi andrey i have checked on tracker 190 and 189 visa tracking and eoi , couldnot find any other dental technician except myself.then am i on rare occupation?.


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

ricky7 said:


> hi andrey i have checked on tracker 190 and 189 visa tracking and eoi , couldnot find any other dental technician except myself.then am i on rare occupation?.


Indeed you are mate. Have not seen one around here


----------



## Ard (Oct 28, 2016)

*Question*

Dear Seniors,

I would really appreciate your valuable opinion on the following:

I used an agent to submit my EOI to NSW on *August 17, 2016* with:

20 points for English
15 points for skilled employment
15 points for qualification
15 points for age
5 points for state nomination
70 points total
ANZSCO code: 261111 (ICT Business Analyst)

Ever since, there has not been a faintest peep from NSW, so, a couple of weeks ago, I decided to review the EOI, asked my agent for the login credentials, and it turned out that the agent made a mistake and entered a wrong test reference number for my English test (PTE-A) and the date of the test, which I, of course, corrected immediately (points have not changed).

Now, my question is: could it be that NSW tried to verify my English test results to no avail and, as a result, marked by EOI as void, let's say, or as insufficiently credible ? If so, would you recommend withdrawing the existing EOI and resubmitting it again ?


----------



## misecmisc (Jun 26, 2014)

Hi All,

One more question: Initially when I raised my EOI, I kept the total dependents count as 4 which included my parents, my spouse and my child - thinking that my parents may be interested in moving to Aus. But now my parents have clearly told me that they are not interested in moving to Aus. So the question which I have is that - is it mandatory to have father and mother both included in dependents in EOI application and visa application? Can I update my EOI by reducing the total dependents count to 2, which would include my spouse and my child only? Any information here please. Thanks.


----------



## vips (Jun 14, 2016)

Guys, 

One quick query. Even though I have my EOI effect date in the month of May 2016, I used to keep on updating the EOI and every time, it does change my EOI SUBMITTED DATE. Wondering does it really affect my position in the Que for NSW invitation??


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

vips said:


> Guys,
> 
> 
> 
> One quick query. Even though I have my EOI effect date in the month of May 2016, I used to keep on updating the EOI and every time, it does change my EOI SUBMITTED DATE. Wondering does it really affect my position in the Que for NSW invitation??




For NSW - no. 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## fragman (Mar 3, 2015)

ricky7 said:


> when nsw will start inviting to 55 point people , any idea guys from last year experience


I was 55 pointer and I was waiting for 16 months and there was no invitation. You need to increase your English score.


----------



## JP Mosa (Mar 14, 2013)

Ard said:


> Dear Seniors,
> 
> I would really appreciate your valuable opinion on the following:
> 
> ...


Don't have to withdraw as no state will verify( if at all they feel like verifying) at the time of inviting to apply , states invite based on claims made in EOI

Once applied for nomination with supporting docs, then they may or may not be interested to verify

So you are good to go as of now


----------



## PNHA (Nov 15, 2016)

Good morning everyone!

I am about to lodge my application for State Nomination with NSW.

I am just wondering if these are what I need to submit

Bio-data page of your passport – please do not scan the entire passport.

Current skills assessment from the relevant assessing authority for your nominated occupation.

English language ability results – IELTS, PTE Academic, TOEFL iBT, Cambridge English: Advanced (CAE)* or OET.
Educational qualifications – certificates and academic transcripts.

Full curriculum vitae/resume.

Evidence to support all points-related claims that you make in your application.

Are there any other extra docs that I need to include in?

Thank you very much for your help.

Best regards,

Andy


----------



## Rainbows (Aug 1, 2016)

Hi guys, 
Those of you who got an nsw invite mail could you please tell me if the subject line of the mail was something like "NSW Invite...."???
Thanks.


----------



## vsml (Jan 28, 2016)

Looks like NSW hasn't sent any approvals quite a while now for the 2613X code. As per immitracker the last approval mail sent by NSW was on 25th Oct for Software Engineer code. Did any one in this forum received NSW approval recently who has 65 points. Not sure whats going on as there is no option to see whether they have temporarily closed the cap like VIC. 

Any idea?


----------



## Narayanan (Nov 3, 2016)

Is the delay of approvals only with 2613** category or for all occupation codes?
Is there any accountant, external auditor, Systems Analyst, mechanical engineer waiting more than 3 weeks for approval too? If the answer is yes, it relieves 2613** invite awaiting guys like me. 

Already the current trend of invites for more experienced people from DIBP and NSW is a worrying factor. ACS is not deducting much experience for Engineers who completed their engineering from IT and Computer Science background, while they are deducting the experience heavily for engineers who did their engineering from Non IT background and doing IT work. Even though they both are doing the same job from last few years, they are at advantage


----------



## aussiedream333 (Sep 9, 2015)

*NSW stream 2 Invite*

Hi,


Does anyone have any idea if NSW has started sending out invites for stream 2 applicants? I have applied for Marketing Specialist 225113 on 18th November.

Keeping my fingers crossed. Any information would be appreciated.


----------



## bony (Jun 27, 2016)

aussiedream333 said:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> Does anyone have any idea if NSW has started sending out invites for stream 2 applicants? I have applied for Marketing Specialist 225113 on 18th November.
> ...


Dear Aussie dream,
none yet has been isued to stream 2 candidates . there is a separate thread available for stream 2 .
usually it is in mid dec and stongly in jan that stream 2 invites begin.
Regards
BOny


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Narayanan said:


> Is the delay of approvals only with 2613** category or for all occupation codes?
> Is there any accountant, external auditor, Systems Analyst, mechanical engineer waiting more than 3 weeks for approval too? If the answer is yes, it relieves 2613** invite awaiting guys like me.
> 
> Already the current trend of invites for more experienced people from DIBP and NSW is a worrying factor. ACS is not deducting much experience for Engineers who completed their engineering from IT and Computer Science background, while they are deducting the experience heavily for engineers who did their engineering from Non IT background and doing IT work. Even though they both are doing the same job from last few years, they are at advantage




There is no delay really... they follow previous year pattern. 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## roy1947 (Aug 20, 2015)

Hi ,

I submitted 190 visa for NSW today for Developer Programmer 261312.

Points break-up:

Age: 25
work: 10
IELTS: 10
Bachelor degree: 15

Total: 60+5

Can someone pls tell me what are my chances ?

Thanks


----------



## blackrider89 (Jul 14, 2014)

roy1947 said:


> Hi ,
> 
> I submitted 190 visa for NSW today for Developer Programmer 261312.
> 
> ...


Not very much with 189. You'd better improve your PTE/Ielts score. 

You may receive a 190 invitation next year.


----------



## hariyerra (Aug 23, 2016)

Rainbows said:


> Hi guys,
> Those of you who got an nsw invite mail could you please tell me if the subject line of the mail was something like "NSW Invite...."???
> Thanks.




It will be like this "Invitation to apply for NSW nomination for a subclass 190 visa - name - EOI:eoi id"


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rainbows (Aug 1, 2016)

hariyerra said:


> It will be like this "Invitation to apply for NSW nomination for a subclass 190 visa - name - EOI:eoi id"
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks for confirming this.


----------



## meraprvisa (May 11, 2016)

andreyx108b said:


> There is no delay really... they follow previous year pattern.
> 
> 
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk




check my signature. i am waiting for approval from the last 41days....


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

roy1947 said:


> Hi ,
> 
> 
> 
> ...





No issues with that. 

2-6 weeks is a common wait time. 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## meraprvisa (May 11, 2016)

andreyx108b said:


> No issues with that.
> 
> 2-6 weeks is a common wait time.
> 
> ...



already crossed 6 weeks.... 

now i am scared...


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

meraprvisa said:


> already crossed 6 weeks....
> 
> 
> 
> now i am scared...




7 * 6 = 42 ?

The official time is 12 weeks. 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## meraprvisa (May 11, 2016)

andreyx108b said:


> 7 * 6 = 42 ?
> 
> The official time is 12 weeks.
> 
> ...



most of the people get approval before 6 weeks... i have seen profiles who got approval in 2 weeks..

but these days NSW is slow...


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

meraprvisa said:


> most of the people get approval before 6 weeks... i have seen profiles who got approval in 2 weeks..
> 
> 
> 
> but these days NSW is slow...




It depends on case to case basis. 

People who got invite tue same day i did got approved within 10 days. I waited 4+ weeks. Other waited 6+. 

It never changed. 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## expataustralia2016^ (Nov 22, 2016)

I have 60 + 5 points. 

Age = 30
Education = 15
Pte = 10
Experience = 5 (3 years)

Can anyone tell me what are the chances of getting invite from nsw, seeing the number of candidates in queue, having same profile as mine.


----------



## subbareddy545 (Aug 31, 2016)

vsml said:


> Looks like NSW hasn't sent any approvals quite a while now for the 2613X code. As per immitracker the last approval mail sent by NSW was on 25th Oct for Software Engineer code. Did any one in this forum received NSW approval recently who has 65 points. Not sure whats going on as there is no option to see whether they have temporarily closed the cap like VIC.
> 
> Any idea?


Hi,

Even I have applied for EOI nomination on 20th October with 60+5 points and category code 261313...waiting for approval.


----------



## ajayr1982 (Jul 24, 2016)

Hi guys,
I have got an invite for subclass 190 for software engineer from NSW and i have paid around 15000 Rs now. I need to fill up for 80 and 1221 and submit within 60 days with an amount of 3.5 laks including 2 dependents


----------



## ctselvan (Nov 4, 2016)

ajayr1982 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I have got an invite for subclass 190 for software engineer from NSW and i have paid around 15000 Rs now. I need to fill up for 80 and 1221 and submit within 60 days with an amount of 3.5 laks including 2 dependents




Good news. Congrats!


~iTapatalk 
`~`~`~`~`~
ANZSCO - 262111 | ACS +ve, 26/08/2015 | EOI - 29/10/2016 - NSW | Invite - Awaiting 
--------
Points Summary: Age - 25 | PTE - 10 | Edu - 15 | Exp - 10


----------



## sounddonor (May 1, 2013)

ajayr1982 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I have got an invite for subclass 190 for software engineer from NSW and i have paid around 15000 Rs now. I need to fill up for 80 and 1221 and submit within 60 days with an amount of 3.5 laks including 2 dependents




Congrats  

Can you pls share your time line


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PankajPandav (Aug 22, 2016)

ajayr1982 said:


> Hi guys,
> I have got an invite for subclass 190 for software engineer from NSW and i have paid around 15000 Rs now. I need to fill up for 80 and 1221 and submit within 60 days with an amount of 3.5 laks including 2 dependents


Congrats..!! 

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## ajayr1982 (Jul 24, 2016)

Hi,
EOI Submission 189 and 190 - August last week 2016
Got invite - Oct Last week 2016 
In 2 weeks agreed and payed the 15k amount
got confirmation on Nov 1st week 
given 60 days time to fill up form 80 and 1221

Thanks,
Ajay R


----------



## ajayr1982 (Jul 24, 2016)

applied for 189 - 60 points
190 - 65 points (NSW)


----------



## sainini (Sep 15, 2016)

ajayr1982 said:


> applied for 189 - 60 points
> 190 - 65 points (NSW)


Congrats Ajay,

Could you please provide the details that what is your job code and your points for experience and English test and Age as well.

thanks,
Nitish


----------



## ajayr1982 (Jul 24, 2016)

job code - software engineer 
pte - 72 points
experience greater then 5 years


----------



## misecmisc (Jun 26, 2014)

ajayr1982 said:


> Hi guys,
> I have got an invite for subclass 190 for software engineer from NSW and i have paid around 15000 Rs now. I need to fill up for 80 and 1221 and submit within 60 days with an amount of 3.5 laks including 2 dependents


Congrats. Did your spouse had Functional English or did you need to pay extra for no evidence for Functional English for your spouse? Please suggest. Thanks.


----------



## ajayr1982 (Jul 24, 2016)

Spouce has functional english, but didnt claimany points for her, nor did i pay anything extra


----------



## Ard (Oct 28, 2016)

andreyx108b said:


> 7 * 6 = 42 ?
> 
> The official time is 12 weeks.
> 
> ...


I have been waiting to hear from NSW for almost 15 weeks, since mid-August with 65+5 points, 20 points for English, 15 points for education and 15 points for experience. 

I guess NSW invitation process indeed is a lottery, a case-to-case kind of thing.


----------



## ctselvan (Nov 4, 2016)

Ard said:


> I have been waiting to hear from NSW for almost 15 weeks, since mid-August with 65+5 points, 20 points for English, 15 points for education and 15 points for experience.
> 
> 
> 
> I guess NSW invitation process indeed is a lottery, a case-to-case kind of thing.




Hi,

Can you please post your job code and timeline please ? 

Thanks,
Selvan 


~iTapatalk 
`~`~`~`~`~
ANZSCO - 262111 | ACS +ve, 26/08/2015 | EOI - 29/10/2016 - NSW | Invite - Awaiting 
--------
Points Summary: Age - 25 | PTE - 10 | Edu - 15 | Exp - 10


----------



## GuruRaghavendra (Sep 21, 2016)

*Invite for 55 + 5 points Analyst Programmer*

Hi,

What are the chances for an invite with 55 + 5(ss) for Analyst programmer(261311).
Has anyone recently received an invite?


----------



## Narayanan (Nov 3, 2016)

GuruRaghavendra said:


> Hi,
> 
> What are the chances for an invite with 55 + 5(ss) for Analyst programmer(261311).
> Has anyone recently received an invite?


Guru , it is next to impossible to receive an invite for 55 pointer at this point of time. 60 pointers itself are looking doubtful this year. 

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Ard (Oct 28, 2016)

ctselvan said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can you please post your job code and timeline please ?
> 
> ...


Here you go:

ANZSCO - 261111 | ACS +ve, 10/06/2016 | EOI - 17/08/2016 - NSW | Invite - Awaiting


----------



## prafireman06 (Oct 25, 2016)

Good Morning all,

Is there still any hope/luck we'll get invites from NSW this year?

Thanks
Pradeep


----------



## ricky7 (Aug 21, 2016)

vikaschandra said:


> Indeed you are mate. Have not seen one around here


vikaschandra , is tracker official from immigration or it just created by people like us who waiting invitation ,


----------



## Rainbows (Aug 1, 2016)

ricky7 said:


> vikaschandra , is tracker official from immigration or it just created by people like us who waiting invitation ,


People need to update it AFAIK but who maintains this portal am not sure...seniors please answer.


----------



## ctselvan (Nov 4, 2016)

Ard said:


> Here you go:
> 
> 
> 
> ANZSCO - 261111 | ACS +ve, 10/06/2016 | EOI - 17/08/2016 - NSW | Invite - Awaiting




Cool. Fellow Business Analysts may advise further about status for your code. 

By the way, have you checked the trend in myimmitracker ? If not, please do. You'll get a fair idea. 


~iTapatalk 
`~`~`~`~`~
ANZSCO - 262111 | ACS +ve, 26/08/2015 | EOI - 29/10/2016 - NSW | Invite - Awaiting 
--------
Points Summary: Age - 25 | PTE - 10 | Edu - 15 | Exp - 10


----------



## meraprvisa (May 11, 2016)

got approval email from NSW.....

now need guidance for 190 VISA application..


----------



## daussie (Jun 16, 2016)

meraprvisa said:


> got approval email from NSW.....
> 
> now need guidance for 190 VISA application..


Congrats. Can help to confirm exact years and months of skilled experience to date? Will help us understand the queue length for 261313.


----------



## ausguy11 (Dec 1, 2015)

Congrats dear..

I submitted on 15 oct 2016 but still waiting

Can you please confirm ur job code is 261313 or 261312?


----------



## ausguy11 (Dec 1, 2015)

meraprvisa said:


> got approval email from NSW.....
> 
> now need guidance for 190 VISA application..


Congrats dear..

I submitted on 15 oct 2016 but still waiting

Can you please confirm ur job code is 261313 or 261312?

and what indian time did u get mail?


----------



## meraprvisa (May 11, 2016)

daussie said:


> Congrats. Can help to confirm exact years and months of skilled experience to date? Will help us understand the queue length for 261313.



please check my signature for exact ACS experience..


----------



## ajayr1982 (Jul 24, 2016)

fyi


----------



## Victim190 (Nov 10, 2016)

ricky7 said:


> hi andrey i have checked on tracker 190 and 189 visa tracking and eoi , couldnot find any other dental technician except myself.then am i on rare occupation?.


There are not many registered nurses either. unfortunately with 55+5 points its very hard to get invited. I ve been waiting for 9 months now. No invitation yet mate...:fingerscrossed:


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

meraprvisa said:


> got approval email from NSW.....
> 
> now need guidance for 190 VISA application..




You were panicking yesterday  congrats! I hope you can update the tracker!


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## ricky7 (Aug 21, 2016)

Victim190 said:


> There are not many registered nurses either. unfortunately with 55+5 points its very hard to get invited. I ve been waiting for 9 months now. No invitation yet mate...:fingerscrossed:


Victim190 i think you should get invitation with in month from nsw because you occupation is on sol list mine in not, try on vic and queensland may be you will get soon.


----------



## Victim190 (Nov 10, 2016)

ricky7 said:


> Victim190 i think you should get invitation with in month from nsw because you occupation is on sol list mine in not, try on vic and queensland may be you will get soon.


Dont know man.. its been a long wait i applied in first week of march with 55 points. have you heard of anyone getting an invitation with that many points.


----------



## ricky7 (Aug 21, 2016)

Victim190 said:


> Dont know man.. its been a long wait i applied in first week of march with 55 points. have you heard of anyone getting an invitation with that many points.


Yes Check on immigration tracker you will see there , your occupation on demand so you will get invitation , are you applying through agent or by yourself


----------



## Victim190 (Nov 10, 2016)

ricky7 said:


> Yes Check on immigration tracker you will see there , your occupation on demand so you will get invitation , are you applying through agent or by yourself


I have applied through an agent.. how about you?. I dont know i thought nursing s in demand and would get an invitation soon. but took a long time.


----------



## lcm1215 (Jul 25, 2016)

Anyone have any ideas on the next NSW invitation round for accountants or external auditors?
Thanks for the replies in advance.


----------



## ausguy11 (Dec 1, 2015)

1. Can we get NSW approval on any day of month?
2. What is normal timings to get approval email in india?
3. What is subject line of approval email?


----------



## ricky7 (Aug 21, 2016)

Victim190 said:


> I have applied through an agent.. how about you?. I dont know i thought nursing s in demand and would get an invitation soon. but took a long time.


me too applied through an agent ( shamsher thapa association).. hopefully we will get invitation soon. be positive..


----------



## hari_it_ram (Jun 30, 2013)

At last my wait is over.

Great news to start with,

My Victoria nomination is positive and got invitation from Skill select as well 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. Please excuse typos.


----------



## rahulpop1 (Jul 16, 2016)

hari_it_ram said:


> At last my wait is over.
> 
> Great news to start with,
> 
> ...




Congratulations buddy!! Happy for you. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pipebritop (Sep 6, 2015)

hari_it_ram said:


> At last my wait is over.
> 
> Great news to start with,
> 
> ...


Congrats!

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## l.cesco (Jul 25, 2016)

hari_it_ram said:


> At last my wait is over.
> 
> Great news to start with,
> 
> ...


Congrats Hari, 
I'm really happy for you! 

Sent from my SM-N9208 using Tapatalk


----------



## OZCallingUs (Jul 24, 2016)

hari_it_ram said:


> At last my wait is over.
> 
> Great news to start with,
> 
> ...


Many congratulations  

Sent from my LG-H630D using Tapatalk


----------



## daussie (Jun 16, 2016)

hari_it_ram said:


> At last my wait is over.
> 
> Great news to start with,
> 
> ...


Good luck dude


----------



## sounddonor (May 1, 2013)

hari_it_ram said:


> At last my wait is over.
> 
> Great news to start with,
> 
> ...




Congrats bro 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hari_it_ram (Jun 30, 2013)

Thanks to all the one who wished 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. Please excuse typos.


----------



## Prof2020 (Oct 30, 2016)

hari_it_ram said:


> At last my wait is over.
> 
> Great news to start with,
> 
> ...


Congratulations! I am so happy for you.


----------



## PankajPandav (Aug 22, 2016)

Congratulations Hari..!! 

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## abin (May 6, 2015)

*Decesion*

Dear Friends,

I am applying for state sponsorship 190 with 65 points. I am a software engineer and would like to give me suggestion to which state i need to apply for. I have the option for NSW and south australia.

Plesae reply soon friends.


----------



## hari_it_ram (Jun 30, 2013)

Dont look further NSW. Just apply for it soon as NSW will start inviting in bulk soon. But not sure from when.



abin said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> I am applying for state sponsorship 190 with 65 points. I am a software engineer and would like to give me suggestion to which state i need to apply for. I have the option for NSW and south australia.
> 
> Plesae reply soon friends.


----------



## vsml (Jan 28, 2016)

hari_it_ram said:


> At last my wait is over.
> 
> Great news to start with,
> 
> ...


Excellent. Congrats Ram. All the best for your next move.


----------



## hari_it_ram (Jun 30, 2013)

Thanks a lot everyone who wished again  Really relaxed even though its just a part of PR. I really wish from bottom of the heart that each and every one who are waiting for long will have successful ending soon. I will remain active in this thread forever


----------



## sounddonor (May 1, 2013)

abin said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



65 means with state sponsorship? Or 65 + 5 ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Narayanan (Nov 3, 2016)

Congratulations Hari .. it is like a gift for you in this kind of situation . Is Victoria open now? I too have 60+5 points Analyst programmer. Can I apply for Victoria? My consultant did not tell me about this option in July 

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## sounddonor (May 1, 2013)

Narayanan said:


> Congratulations Hari .. it is like a gift for you in this kind of situation . Is Victoria open now? I too have 60+5 points Analyst programmer. Can I apply for Victoria? My consultant did not tell me about this option in July
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk




Victoria is close until march 2017 my friend


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hariyerra (Aug 23, 2016)

hari_it_ram said:


> At last my wait is over.
> 
> Great news to start with,
> 
> ...




Congrats hari


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

hari_it_ram said:


> At last my wait is over.
> 
> Great news to start with,
> 
> ...


Wow man! Thats great news!

Hope you have a speedy grant soon!  

Best of luck champion


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

hari_it_ram said:


> At last my wait is over.
> 
> Great news to start with,
> 
> ...




Congrats mate!


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## hari_it_ram (Jun 30, 2013)

Thats the problem with agents, since VIC asks us to apply on their website, its too much for agents in terms of work and most of the them simply say "You will not get VIC as their rejection rate is very high". I just applied bindly even with the mindset of 100% rejection. I know they will reject for sure but let it come from VIC not from agents.

Please research on your end as well eventhough you have agents, for them its money for us its LIFE.

NOT ALL AGENTS ARE LIKE THIS 



Narayanan said:


> Congratulations Hari .. it is like a gift for you in this kind of situation . Is Victoria open now? I too have 60+5 points Analyst programmer. Can I apply for Victoria? My consultant did not tell me about this option in July
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## sarwarhusain (Sep 6, 2016)

*Mubarakain*



hari_it_ram said:


> At last my wait is over.
> 
> Great news to start with,
> 
> ...


Chalo bhai Mubarak ho ,, finally your wait is over. I am very happy for you. I saw you active on this forum and helping people around. May you have more success in future.


----------



## meraprvisa (May 11, 2016)

Dear all,

I need guidance on how to fill IMMI account details for Spouse:-

On spouse passport, the Surname is blank and given name is FULL NAME.

For example:

Passport Surname - <Blank>
Passport given name – Dinesh Sharma

Please confirm how to enter this as *we cannot leave the Surname section blank *while filling IMMI account. 

Thanks in advance


----------



## sainini (Sep 15, 2016)

hari_it_ram said:


> Thats the problem with agents, since VIC asks us to apply on their website, its too much for agents in terms of work and most of the them simply say "You will not get VIC as their rejection rate is very high". I just applied bindly even with the mindset of 100% rejection. I know they will reject for sure but let it come from VIC not from agents.
> 
> Please research on your end as well eventhough you have agents, for them its money for us its LIFE.
> 
> NOT ALL AGENTS ARE LIKE THIS


 Completely agree with you here Hari, same thing happened with me as well. Now i am managing Victoria own my own. Many congratulations again btw!!!


----------



## ausguy11 (Dec 1, 2015)

sainini said:


> Completely agree with you here Hari, same thing happened with me as well. Now i am managing Victoria own my own. Many congratulations again btw!!!


Why did not you file for NSW?


----------



## sainini (Sep 15, 2016)

ausguy11 said:


> Why did not you file for NSW?


No brother, I did for NSW as well. What I meant was, eoi for NSW is created by my consultant and Victoria application and eoi I put in.

Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## ausguy11 (Dec 1, 2015)

@saini I was following you as per your signature


----------



## Rohit R (May 24, 2014)

Its a great news Hari !! Congratulations. 

All the best for visa application process !!




hari_it_ram said:


> At last my wait is over.
> 
> Great news to start with,
> 
> ...


----------



## hari_it_ram (Jun 30, 2013)

Really thank each and everyone who wished after my last message, absolutely floored by seeing all these messages.


----------



## ctselvan (Nov 4, 2016)

hari_it_ram said:


> Really thank each and everyone who wished after my last message, absolutely floored by seeing all these messages.




Hi Hari, a quick question. In your Skillselect -> Correspondence tab do you see anything under Invites or Contacts or Correspondence section regarding the invite mail you received ? 

Regards,
Selvan 


~iTapatalk 
`~`~`~`~`~
ANZSCO - 262111 | ACS +ve, 26/08/2015 | EOI - 29/10/2016 - NSW | Invite - Awaiting 
--------
Points Summary: Age - 25 | PTE - 10 | Edu - 15 | Exp - 10


----------



## hari_it_ram (Jun 30, 2013)

Yeah I can see a communication from DIBP which says "Invitation received to apply for a visa" with details regarding the invitation.



ctselvan said:


> Hi Hari, a quick question. In your Skillselect -> Correspondence tab do you see anything under Invites or Contacts or Correspondence section regarding the invite mail you received ?
> 
> Regards,
> Selvan
> ...


----------



## ctselvan (Nov 4, 2016)

hari_it_ram said:


> Yeah I can see a communication from DIBP which says "Invitation received to apply for a visa" with details regarding the invitation.




Cool. Thank you so much. Someone was looking for this answer. 


~iTapatalk 
`~`~`~`~`~
ANZSCO - 262111 | ACS +ve, 26/08/2015 | EOI - 29/10/2016 - NSW | Invite - Awaiting 
--------
Points Summary: Age - 25 | PTE - 10 | Edu - 15 | Exp - 10


----------



## Narayanan (Nov 3, 2016)

@Hari_it_ram I wish things speed up for you and we will continue our discussion on Melbourne vs Sydney jobs for web developers. I saw that you too are a web developer from your previous posts. Stay in touch  

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## hari_it_ram (Jun 30, 2013)

Thanks and hope it ends smoothly from here. We will definitely have more discussions going forward.



Narayanan said:


> @Hari_it_ram I wish things speed up for you and we will continue our discussion on Melbourne vs Sydney jobs for web developers. I saw that you too are a web developer from your previous posts. Stay in touch
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## rahejarajeev (Jun 29, 2016)

hari_it_ram said:


> Thanks and hope it ends smoothly from here. We will definitely have more discussions going forward.


Hi Hari,

What is the first step you have done after receiving the invitation. Just want to understand.

regards, 
Rajeev


----------



## hari_it_ram (Jun 30, 2013)

Replied back to VIC stating I got the invite from DIBP/Skill Select, because they expect us to confirm the same and then I just started filling out PCC details to get PCC.



rahejarajeev said:


> Hi Hari,
> 
> What is the first step you have done after receiving the invitation. Just want to understand.
> 
> ...


----------



## rahejarajeev (Jun 29, 2016)

hari_it_ram said:


> Replied back to VIC stating I got the invite from DIBP/Skill Select, because they expect us to confirm the same and then I just started filling out PCC details to get PCC.


Thx for sharing Hari. For your PCC if it is for India , it takes 2-3 weeks as I have applied it earlier. Let me know if you have any query for PCC. Have a great day😁😁😁

regards, 
Rajeev


----------



## ricky7 (Aug 21, 2016)

when will be the next invitation round from nsw any idea guys ,today or tomorrow ?


----------



## blackrider89 (Jul 14, 2014)

ricky7 said:


> when will be the next invitation round from nsw any idea guys ,today or tomorrow ?


Most likely next week. Thursday or Friday.


----------



## ausguy11 (Dec 1, 2015)

Any developer programmer 261312 got approval recently?


----------



## ausguy11 (Dec 1, 2015)

And lets say VIC is closed now.. will they process the applications which were in the queue before closing?

like i got VIC acknowledgement on 7 oct


----------



## sounddonor (May 1, 2013)

ausguy11 said:


> And lets say VIC is closed now.. will they process the applications which were in the queue before closing?
> 
> like i submitted VIC acknowledgement on 7 oct


yes


----------



## hari_it_ram (Jun 30, 2013)

Sorry if someone feel that my clarification is not to be raised on this thread.

@rahejarajeev,

May i know why it takes 2-3 weeks? In Chennai PSK, they wont entertain PCC application without VISA copy or proper request from concern body. So I was waiting till I had the invite. I have couple of things to clarify,

1) My wife, had police verification last year when she got new passport (1st time) - I guess PCC will be pretty easy for her and may be possible on the same day itself.

2) For me, I had takkal in 2007 and got police verification that time around and when I renewed it in this July,2016, there was no police verification as the address was pretty much same as it was in 2007. For PCC, I shd expect the verification even with no difference in address?

Thanks in advance.



rahejarajeev said:


> Thx for sharing Hari. For your PCC if it is for India , it takes 2-3 weeks as I have applied it earlier. Let me know if you have any query for PCC. Have a great day😁😁😁
> 
> regards,
> Rajeev


----------



## Victim190 (Nov 10, 2016)

ricky7 said:


> when will be the next invitation round from nsw any idea guys ,today or tomorrow ?


I dont we will even be considered mate.. I found that nurses with 55 points have been waiting for more than a year. I am planning to apply 489 now. I am hopeless now.


----------



## rahejarajeev (Jun 29, 2016)

hari_it_ram said:


> Sorry if someone feel that my clarification is not to be raised on this thread.
> 
> @rahejarajeev,
> 
> ...


Hari,

It is very unfortunate that same country has different rules for different cities. I live in Pune. PCC is now linked with online passport system passport.gov.in. Steps are as follows :
1. Apply for PCC online , pay 500 Rs and fix appointment 
2. Go to passport office with docs and they will check and tell you that your file is sent to your local police station.
3. Wait for the SMS to be received from police station which ideally takes 1-2 weeks. Then either they visit your home or call you in police station 
3. File is then sent back to passport office.
4. SMS is received in a week or so that your PCC is ready 
5. Go to passport office and collect 

Also anyone anytime can apply for PCC , no VISA nothing , it is unconditional.

This is the case in Pune. I already got the PCC for me and my wife. I suggest you cross-check the process in Chennai.



regards, 
Rajeev


----------



## rahejarajeev (Jun 29, 2016)

hari_it_ram said:


> Sorry if someone feel that my clarification is not to be raised on this thread.
> 
> @rahejarajeev,
> 
> ...


Also they always do police verification even if their is no address change . It happened with me. 

regards, 
Rajeev


----------



## hari_it_ram (Jun 30, 2013)

Thanks for the detailed info, In Chennai you cant get PCC with invite 



rahejarajeev said:


> Also they always do police verification even if their is no address change . It happened with me.
> 
> regards,
> Rajeev


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

ricky7 said:


> when will be the next invitation round from nsw any idea guys ,today or tomorrow ?




There are no "rounds".


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## incarnated (Oct 18, 2015)

ausguy11 said:


> Any developer programmer 261312 got approval recently?


Seems like 261312 lane is totally chocked, I'm almost completing 6 weeks of wait time. It's frustrating indeed....

Sent from my H30-U10 using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

incarnated said:


> Seems like 261312 lane is totally chocked, I'm almost completing 6 weeks of wait time. It's frustrating indeed....
> 
> Sent from my H30-U10 using Tapatalk




It does bot depend on anzsco. 
2-6 weeks is the average. 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## incarnated (Oct 18, 2015)

andreyx108b said:


> It does bot depend on anzsco.
> 2-6 weeks is the average.
> 
> 
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


Oh sorry I forgot my anzsco  its 261311, and as per immitracker there is more wait for 261311 then 261312. 

Sent from my H30-U10 using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

incarnated said:


> Oh sorry I forgot my anzsco  its 261311, and as per immitracker there is more wait for 261311 then 261312.
> 
> Sent from my H30-U10 using Tapatalk




Variation is insignificant i would assume. 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## sarwarhusain (Sep 6, 2016)

*long wait for ICT BA*



incarnated said:


> Oh sorry I forgot my anzsco  its 261311, and as per immitracker there is more wait for 261311 then 261312.
> 
> Sent from my H30-U10 using Tapatalk


Wait is too long for 261111 ICT BA/SA.....


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

sarwarhusain said:


> Wait is too long for 261111 ICT BA/SA.....




To get invited or approved?


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## sarwarhusain (Sep 6, 2016)

andreyx108b said:


> To get invited or approved?
> 
> 
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


Invited my friend, approval comes way after ..........even invitation looks far fetched possibility even for 65+5 points and 7 years experience and IELTS 8 (7.5 in writing).


----------



## lcm1215 (Jul 25, 2016)

Hi guys,
Can anyone tell me how long is the wait time (processing time) after I apply for state nomination when I receive my invitation for NSW as accountants or external auditors?
I just have no idea about the actual time frame of 190 visa process for accountants..
Does it really take like 3 months??


----------



## tse (Nov 22, 2016)

Hi,

I am currently working in Datawarehousing /Business Intelligence/ETL and related technologies . Anyone here who got an invite with the similar technology background? What are the chances of getting an invite with this technology skillset ? I have applied for 190 (60+5) for NSW and VIC on 26th October.

Thanks,
Tanya


----------



## Jack23 (Oct 25, 2016)

*Posted my EOI today*

Hi guys,

I submitted my EOI today for 261312 developer programmer with 189 60 and 190 NSW 65. Donno how long it will take to get the invite

Age - 30
Pte - 10 12/11/2016
Education - 15
Work in Australia - 5 (Acs applied on 24/11/2016 result came of 01/12/2016)
Total - 60 (189) and (NSW 190) 65 (EOI 01/12/2016)


----------



## incarnated (Oct 18, 2015)

I'm into 6 week of wait for nsw, and my invitation to apply for Victoria expires tomorrow, should I apply for victoria or sit back and wait? Is there a chance of rejection from nsw?

Sent from my H30-U10 using Tapatalk


----------



## greatsoul (Jul 11, 2016)

guys i have question..

i have invitation for nsw ss nomination that will expire on dec 9...

however, i am thinking of letting it go and wait for my 189 invitation probably on dec 21

as per this site, it will take 3 weeks from eoi date get invited for 189
http://www.iscah.com/wp_files/wp-content/uploads/2016/11/Analysis28Nov16.pdf

question, for 190 nsw ss nomination, will i ever ger ss nomination invitation again?


----------



## hariyerra (Aug 23, 2016)

greatsoul said:


> guys i have question..
> 
> i have invitation for nsw ss nomination that will expire on dec 9...
> 
> ...




May I know when is your EOI submitted for 189? I think cut off might come at Nov 11 or 12th in upcoming round.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## greatsoul (Jul 11, 2016)

hariyerra said:


> May I know when is your EOI submitted for 189? I think cut off might come at Nov 11 or 12th in upcoming round.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


eoi date is nov16


----------



## hariyerra (Aug 23, 2016)

greatsoul said:


> eoi date is nov16




Ok.. high chance in second round of dec. all the best


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ricky7 (Aug 21, 2016)

andreyx108b said:


> There are no "rounds".
> 
> 
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


sorry mate i mean to say expected invitation day from nsw


----------



## expataustralia2016^ (Nov 22, 2016)

incarnated said:


> I'm into 6 week of wait for nsw, and my invitation to apply for Victoria expires tomorrow, should I apply for victoria or sit back and wait? Is there a chance of rejection from nsw?
> 
> Sent from my H30-U10 using Tapatalk



Hi, even I am in the same situation. My Victoria invite will be there for few weeks and will get expire after that. I actually want to apply for Sydney as I belong to banking industry. Now, I am not sure if I will get nsw with 60+5 points, in case if I leave vic invite.

Can u tell if u can apply for nsw when you already having invite from some other state ? It seems you have done the same.


----------



## greatsoul (Jul 11, 2016)

how long is the waiting time for state nomination application?


----------



## roy1947 (Aug 20, 2015)

Hi,

How does NSW send an invite to apply ?

Do we get a new mail in Correspondence tab in our EOI ?

or a email to our email address. ?


----------



## bonkers911 (Aug 29, 2016)

So, I have received my rejection from VIC. Does anyone have any idea about my chances with NSW?


----------



## ahmedali85 (Jan 3, 2014)

roy1947 said:


> Hi,
> 
> How does NSW send an invite to apply ?
> 
> ...


They first nom8nate via email and if application is approved then they send invite to apply. 
The invite tab appears in the skillselect account

Sent from my SM-N9208 using Tapatalk


----------



## roy1947 (Aug 20, 2015)

ahmedali85 said:


> They first nom8nate via email and if application is approved then they send invite to apply.
> The invite tab appears in the skillselect account
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9208 using Tapatalk


Do you know the email address from which they send the nomination email ?

asking because I may miss out on such important emails or it may to go spam folder.

Thank-you


----------



## VIyer (Nov 2, 2016)

roy1947 said:


> Do you know the email address from which they send the nomination email ?
> 
> asking because I may miss out on such important emails or it may to go spam folder.
> 
> Thank-you


[email protected]


----------



## vsb546 (Apr 16, 2016)

Hi every one...my immigration points moved from 60 to 65 for 189 and 70 for 190. With partner skills assessment. and updated EOI last night. AS ICT BA is going very tough when should i expect nomination from NSW and 189. please give your thoughts on this. please see my signature for points break down. Thanks.


----------



## daussie (Jun 16, 2016)

vsb546 said:


> Hi every one...my immigration points moved from 60 to 65 for 189 and 70 for 190. With partner skills assessment. and updated EOI last night. AS ICT BA is going very tough when should i expect nomination from NSW and 189. please give your thoughts on this. please see my signature for points break down. Thanks.


Hi. Can I check with you whether your skilled experience started from 01 Dec XXxX or 01 Jan xxxx?


----------



## vsb546 (Apr 16, 2016)

daussie said:


> Hi. Can I check with you whether your skilled experience started from 01 Dec XXxX or 01 Jan xxxx?


I don't have any valid skilled experience in order to claim the points.


----------



## meraprvisa (May 11, 2016)

Looking for expert guidance...

My IMMI account is showing two reference numbers (EGO*******)

For one reference number the application type is POINT BASED SKILLED MIGRATION VISA (189/190/489) this reference number EGO******** was generated using APPLY VISA button from Skill Select. I need to submit this reference number (current status: INCOMLET E)

The second reference number was already there as i already created IMMI account before 190 NSW Approval. The application type for this is MY HEALTH DECLARATION (i have already generated HAP ID using this). My medicals planned on 03Dec2016 so i am bit worried.

Anyone who can confirm if it is fine to keep both reference numbers?

OR

I need to submit POINT BASED SKILLED MIGRATION VISA reference number and generate HAP Id from this reference number.

Is it fine to delete the MY HEALTH DECLARATION reference number?

many thanks for helping... i am seriously worried now... please help


----------



## Doctor123 (Nov 17, 2016)

I have 60 + 5 Points (NSW). Applied EOI on 18th Nov.
I am looking at the tracker for EOI 190 and when I filter on my job code 263111 and state NSW I see that only 1 invite has been received in 2016 for my job code by NSW. Is the tracker not getting updated or NSW is not sending invitations for my job code? Please advice.


----------



## Roy2017 (Apr 23, 2016)

Hi All ,

Below is the report published by http://www.iscah.com/wp_files/wp-content/uploads/2016/11/Analysis28Nov16.pdf . What does it say for 190 y ? As per them having 10 plus in english and 10 in exp can get call in one month .

Please suggest
~Roy


----------



## che.mostafa (Jul 30, 2016)

Hi everyone,

Do I have a chance of getting invited by NSW 
233513
Age (25)
Experience (15)
Education (15) 
IELTS (0)
Any idea?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## daussie (Jun 16, 2016)

Roy2017 said:


> Hi All ,
> 
> Below is the report published by http://www.iscah.com/wp_files/wp-content/uploads/2016/11/Analysis28Nov16.pdf . What does it say for 190 y ? As per them having 10 plus in english and 10 in exp can get call in one month .
> 
> ...


Throw this rubbish away. Think people here have a better estimates than these ...


----------



## sounddonor (May 1, 2013)

Guys, If I have 65+5 = 70 points in NSW SS, how soon I can get the invite?


----------



## daussie (Jun 16, 2016)

sanjeewa said:


> Guys, If I have 65+5 = 70 points in NSW SS, how soon I can get the invite?


2613xx yes


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

roy1947 said:


> Hi,
> 
> How does NSW send an invite to apply ?
> 
> ...




You get an email. 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Narayanan (Nov 3, 2016)

daussie said:


> Throw this rubbish away. Think people here have a better estimates than these ...


Well said daussie. This looks like some dummy consultancy which scares people as if they know everything. The senior members on this forum are more knowledgeable than them. 

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## sp60 (May 10, 2015)

*required help*

*I am newbie on this forum. I want to apply for Australia.

IELTS- L 7.5, R- &.5, S-7.0, W- 6.0 ------------------ o points

Education- masters in Computer science------------ 15 Points

experience- 7 years------------------------------------ 10 Points (after ACS)

Designation- Software Engineer

Age------------------------------------------------------- 30 Points 

Total- 55 

Now please guide me that can I apply for subclass 190 or subclass 489

I just want to know that do 7 each must to apply for these 2 sub-classes
I am confuse that for ICT related profiles can a person with with band scores that I have
I cannot do IELTS or PTE again its very difficult task along with working schedule
Please help me over this and guide me some thing

Thanks In advance*


----------



## sounddonor (May 1, 2013)

sp60 said:


> *I am newbie on this forum. I want to apply for Australia.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Truth is 55 pointers for nsw will take long time try to increase your English score


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kevin511 (Nov 25, 2016)

andreyx108b said:


> It does bot depend on anzsco.
> 2-6 weeks is the average.
> 
> 
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk



Hi Andrey

I applied for the NSW nomination on 15 October and still haven't heard anything from them yet. I have seen your posts mentioning an average processing time of 2 - 6 weeks. 

But now it has almost been 8 weeks. Do you think it's normal as I have seen many getting their approvals within two weeks after submitting the application. And do you know the email address they send any requests for further evidence for the application, is it the one mentioned in their website (skilled.migration)? I am starting to get worried now. 

Thanks


----------



## hariyerra (Aug 23, 2016)

sp60 said:


> *I am newbie on this forum. I want to apply for Australia.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Looking at your IELTS scores, I feel that you would get 65 in PTE with some practice. That would increase your points to 65 and get invite soon.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ctselvan (Nov 4, 2016)

sp60 said:


> *I am newbie on this forum. I want to apply for Australia.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hi, if I were you, I'll take up PTE. You've a good IELTS score. With little preparation you have a fair chance of getting 65 in PTE. I attempted IELTS 4 times. Then cleared PTE in one shot. I know work keeps you busy. If you want to pursue your dreams, take up PTE and increase your points score. Preparation may take a week or two. Invest that time, you won't regret it. All the best ! 

By the way, please post your ANZSCO code and timeline. 

Regards,
Selvan 



~iTapatalk 
`~`~`~`~`~
ANZSCO - 262111 | ACS +ve, 26/08/2015 | EOI - 29/10/2016 - NSW | Invite - Awaiting 
--------
Points Summary: Age - 25 | PTE - 10 | Edu - 15 | Exp - 10


----------



## mianjahangir (Dec 2, 2016)

hi, I want to know if I can apply more than one state nominations? I mean I have applied for nsw nomination but since its highly risky I want to be sure and I want to apply for maximum states and I want to settle now, so I am truly open to any state if not nsw. what is the way to do so? and secondly do you have to go Tasmania to get their nomination ?


----------



## Roy2017 (Apr 23, 2016)

Hi all , do we have any pattern till now that NSW follow to send invitation or its random. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## daussie (Jun 16, 2016)

Roy2017 said:


> Hi all , do we have any pattern till now that NSW follow to send invitation or its random.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Experts say they follow last year pattern...


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Roy2017 said:


> Hi all , do we have any pattern till now that NSW follow to send invitation or its random.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Certain pattern exists. 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Shaaan98765 (Dec 3, 2016)

hari_it_ram said:


> At last my wait is over.
> 
> Great news to start with,
> 
> ...


Congrats Hari. Can you confirm till which date is the 60 pointers backlog cleared for 2613** occupation group ?

Thanks
Shaan


----------



## roy1947 (Aug 20, 2015)

Hi,

Is NSW currently sending invitations ?

Does anyone know how many have been sent and how many pending....total etc ?

Is there any specific occupation list ?

Thank-you


----------



## misecmisc (Jun 26, 2014)

Hi All,

For 261313, for NSW 190 EOI application with 60+5 points - is there any hope of invitation, based on current trend? Please suggest. Thanks.


----------



## Roy2017 (Apr 23, 2016)

misecmisc said:


> Hi All,
> 
> For 261313, for NSW 190 EOI application with 60+5 points - is there any hope of invitation, based on current trend? Please suggest. Thanks.


It's hard to predict .just wait till next 189 invitation .


----------



## misecmisc (Jun 26, 2014)

Roy2017 said:


> It's hard to predict .just wait till next 189 invitation .


189 invitation? I was asking for NSW 190 SS EOI application, even though currently I have applied only for 189 EOI application. But just thought of asking what is the latest trend going on for 261313 for 190 NSW SS EOI applications with 60+5 points? Any information here, please suggest. Thanks.


----------



## Asdfer (Nov 12, 2016)

Does anyone know how long it takes until NSW to nominate an applicant? I was invited on the 25th Nov 2016 and from the look of it, there were plenty of other people who were invited to apply on the same date. Accountant (General): 70 points
Age : 30 points
Education: 15
Min study req: 5
Eng: 20

Thanks in advance


----------



## hari_it_ram (Jun 30, 2013)

misecmisc said:


> 189 invitation? I was asking for NSW 190 SS EOI application, even though currently I have applied only for 189 EOI application. But just thought of asking what is the latest trend going on for 261313 for 190 NSW SS EOI applications with 60+5 points? Any information here, please suggest. Thanks.




Are you ready to wait till next year July at least for 189? I don't think 60 being selected before that going with current trend. I will be happy if I am wrong. NSW haven't got any big rounds yet for the year. It will start from here, going by last year trend they might send 600 per month from Feb to Apr or till May 2016, provided if they are planning to invite 4,000 this year as well. I would request you to apply 190 as soon as possible. If you are in mindset of not to get "locked in" a state then applying NSW will be waste.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. Please excuse typos.


----------



## Shaaan98765 (Dec 3, 2016)

Hi Hari,

I saw yiu got your invite recently. Was it for 189 or 190 ? When did u submit ur EOI?

I submitted 189 EOI for 60 points in July and 190 nsw in october for analyst programmer.

Any suggestion on when i can expect an invite?

Thanks
Shaan


----------



## hari_it_ram (Jun 30, 2013)

Updated my signature with EOI date.

I got the invite for 190 VIC. 

Even before VIC invite, I mentioned in the forum that I am mentally prepared to wait till Feb 2017 to get an invite from NSW. My stand is still the same.



Shaaan98765 said:


> Hi Hari,
> 
> I saw yiu got your invite recently. Was it for 189 or 190 ? When did u submit ur EOI?
> 
> ...


----------



## mianjahangir (Dec 2, 2016)

hi I have submitted my EOI in NSW on 55+5 points, what are the chances? and secondly is it a sure approval or they can even reject my EOI? and thirdly on what basis they reject an EOI?


----------



## misecmisc (Jun 26, 2014)

hari_it_ram said:


> Are you ready to wait till next year July at least for 189? I don't think 60 being selected before that going with current trend. I will be happy if I am wrong. NSW haven't got any big rounds yet for the year. It will start from here, going by last year trend they might send 600 per month from Feb to Apr or till May 2016, provided if they are planning to invite 4,000 this year as well. I would request you to apply 190 as soon as possible. If you are in mindset of not to get "locked in" a state then applying NSW will be waste.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. Please excuse typos.


From the perspective of SAP jobs, which state would be more better - Vic or NSW? Any information here please. I have applied for Vic 190 SS nomination application, but Vic is currently closed till Mar-2017. I can try to wait till Mar-2017, if Vic is having more SAP jobs than NSW. If anybody having any information regarding this thing, then please suggest. Thanks.


----------



## hari_it_ram (Jun 30, 2013)

misecmisc said:


> From the perspective of SAP jobs, which state would be more better - Vic or NSW? Any information here please. I have applied for Vic 190 SS nomination application, but Vic is currently closed till Mar-2017. I can try to wait till Mar-2017, if Vic is having more SAP jobs than NSW. If anybody having any information regarding this thing, then please suggest. Thanks.




First thing, If you have already applied for VIC then no need to wait till Mar 2017 as people who applied on or before Nov 11 will receive outcome as usual ( with 12 weeks )

For SAP,

My friend who applied along with me for VIC got positive outcome. He is from SAP background. I can connect you with him as I don't have any idea about SAP scope. If he is accepting VIC, then I would believe VIC good for SAP.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. Please excuse typos.


----------



## misecmisc (Jun 26, 2014)

hari_it_ram said:


> First thing, If you have already applied for VIC then no need to wait till Mar 2017 as people who applied on or before Nov 11 will receive outcome as usual ( with 12 weeks )
> 
> For SAP,
> 
> ...


I applied for Vic on 25-Nov. So I would need to wait till Mar-2017. May be you can discuss with your friend and get his views on job search perspective, which state is having more SAP jobs - Vic or NSW - Then please post your friend's view here regarding this thing. Thanks.


----------



## ctttest (May 2, 2016)

Asdfer said:


> Does anyone know how long it takes until NSW to nominate an applicant? I was invited on the 25th Nov 2016 and from the look of it, there were plenty of other people who were invited to apply on the same date. Accountant (General): 70 points
> Age : 30 points
> Education: 15
> Min study req: 5
> ...


Hi, same boat here. I submitted my application for nomination exactly on 25 Nov when I received invitation. However, there hasn't been any update.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

misecmisc said:


> Hi All,
> 
> For 261313, for NSW 190 EOI application with 60+5 points - is there any hope of invitation, based on current trend? Please suggest. Thanks.




Yes. I would say Feb-April chances are good. 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## itzrichie (Mar 18, 2016)

Hi All,

I applied for 190 - 261313 Software Engineer to NSW on June 2016. My points were 60(w/o SS).

I haven't received any invite and on the other hand I see many people who applied after me have received the invites. 

How do I know what the issue of my application is?






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## subbareddy545 (Aug 31, 2016)

Got NSW approval today. 


ANZSCO: 261313 
Point-Age(33)/Edu(15)/Eng(10)/WorkEx(10)
EOI Subclass 190 (60 + 5 SS points): 05-JUL-2016
NSW Invitation: 13-OCT-2016 
NSW Invitation Applied: 20-OCT-2016
NSW Approval: 05-DEC-2016


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

itzrichie said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I applied for 190 - 261313 Software Engineer to NSW on June 2016. My points were 60(w/o SS).
> 
> ...




You will need to wait till they invite you. 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## cshilpa (Oct 6, 2016)

ausguy11 said:


> And lets say VIC is closed now.. will they process the applications which were in the queue before closing?
> 
> like i got VIC acknowledgement on 7 oct


Hi ausguy,

Looking at ur signature, seems like you have got an invite for 2613*** with Exp-5 and Eng-10 right?
So afr, ive been hearing people discussing applications ONLY with Exp-10 and Eng-10 are receiving invites for NSW in the current trend. Could you please re confirm.

Am in the same boat so curious to know about this 

****************************
Category : 261311 ( Analyst Programmer )
IELTS : L-8.5, R-8, S-7, W-7 ( 10 points )
PTE : Currently preparing for Dec end exam.
Exp : ( 9 - 5.1 = 3.9 years ) ( 5 points )
Education : 15 points
Age : 30 points
EOI 189 : 04/Sep/2016 (60 points )
EOI 190 : 11/Nov/2016 ( NSW 60+5 points)


----------



## subbareddy545 (Aug 31, 2016)

Hi,

Could anyone please let me know the process for applying 190 visa. I got NSW approval today. Should I wait for CO to be contacted?

Thanks


----------



## RajforAUS (Feb 10, 2016)

ACS: Jan 2016
ANZSCO code 261111(ICT BA)
PTE score: S:90, R: 83, W:90, L:90 on 1st Dec 2016
EOI submitted date: 02 Dec 2016 (189 and 190 for NSW)


----------



## misecmisc (Jun 26, 2014)

andreyx108b said:


> Yes. I would say Feb-April chances are good.
> 
> 
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


By that time, I think I would get reply from Vic too, as I submitted Vic application on 23-Nov.

Again back to that question - from the perspective of finding SAP jobs, which state is having more SAP jobs - Vic or NSW or both are almost having equal number of SAP jobs? Any ideas, anybody on this thing? Please suggest. Thanks.


----------



## cshilpa (Oct 6, 2016)

subbareddy545 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Could anyone please let me know the process for applying 190 visa. I got NSW approval today. Should I wait for CO to be contacted?
> 
> Thanks


Hi,

Could you please give the details of your job code, eoi date etc.


----------



## subbareddy545 (Aug 31, 2016)

cshilpa said:


> Hi,
> 
> Could you please give the details of your job code, eoi date etc.


Below are the details.

ANZSCO: 261313 
Point-Age(33)/Edu(15)/Eng(10)/WorkEx(10)
EOI Subclass 190 (60 + 5 SS points): 05-JUL-2016
NSW Invitation: 13-OCT-2016 
NSW Invitation Applied: 20-OCT-2016
NSW Approval: 05-DEC-2016


----------



## daussie (Jun 16, 2016)

subbareddy545 said:


> cshilpa said:
> 
> 
> > Hi,
> ...


Hi. How many years of skilled work experience you had?


----------



## subbareddy545 (Aug 31, 2016)

daussie said:


> Hi. How many years of skilled work experience you had?


7.3 years after deducting 2 yrs.


----------



## ausguy11 (Dec 1, 2015)

cshilpa said:


> Hi ausguy,
> 
> Looking at ur signature, seems like you have got an invite for 2613*** with Exp-5 and Eng-10 right?
> So afr, ive been hearing people discussing applications ONLY with Exp-10 and Eng-10 are receiving invites for NSW in the current trend. Could you please re confirm.
> ...


experience and english points depends on your job code..... it can be 5 years for 261312 and 10 years for you : depends on the applications in the pool


----------



## lily0828 (Nov 20, 2016)

so they have been inviting people with experience points 10 and English 10 . looks like there is a really big backlog for 60+5 pointers for NSW


----------



## ausguy11 (Dec 1, 2015)

lily0828 said:


> so they have been inviting people with experience points 10 and English 10 . looks like there is a really big backlog for 60+5 pointers for NSW


may be for 261313


----------



## imanick (Jul 28, 2016)

*NSW invite ?-with 55 points*

Below are the details.

ANZSCO: 261311(Analyst programmer)
Point-Age(33)-25points/Eng(15)/WorkEx(15)
PTE-0 (Competent English)- I am unable to score 65 in speaking. already gave 4 attempts.

EOI Subclass 190 (55 + 5 SS points):
What is the chance of getting a NSW invitation, if i apply EOI today?
Please let me know friends 

Thanks,


----------



## abhishektandon (Jul 29, 2016)

Hi Expats,

How to apply for NSW nomination?


----------



## takemeout (Dec 5, 2016)

Dears, 
I just signedup to expatforum now, and thanks everyone for the great advise and motivation you are spreading.

I was shocked last night by information that points required for 189visa 23513 (plant/production engineer) were increased to 70. there are also less than 250 out of 1400 target for SOL nominations.

Seems that I showed up a bit late, as I'm still waiting for the 4th week for EA to finalise a skill assessment. I would be claiming 65 points then 

Age: 25
English: 10 
Qualifications: 15
Experience: 15

seems that 189 isn't possible this year, does anyone have an experience for getting state nomination in NSW, VIC, or WA? and what would be the criteria (Points, CV, english, etc...) ?or is it totally subjective?

Thanks


----------



## misecmisc (Jun 26, 2014)

takemeout said:


> Dears,
> I just signedup to expatforum now, and thanks everyone for the great advise and motivation you are spreading.
> 
> I was shocked last night by information that points required for 189visa 23513 (plant/production engineer) were increased to 70. there are also less than 250 out of 1400 target for SOL nominations.
> ...


Based on what I have read in various posts in this forum, NSW goes with points total and Vic analyzes your CV and if it finds your CV suitable will invite you, if you satisfy its minimum points criteria. I can't tell you the criteria for your job code, but these criteria are for my job code, but it is my guess that this criteria is how these states send invite, so it may be valid across different job codes. For WA, since my job code is not invited there, so I have no information for WA SS criteria.


----------



## Asdfer (Nov 12, 2016)

ctttest said:


> Hi, same boat here. I submitted my application for nomination exactly on 25 Nov when I received invitation. However, there hasn't been any update.


Hi good to know someone is on the same boat. Do you or your agents have any ETA on when we will be nominated? I spoke to my agent earlier today and was told that hoprfully I will be nominated by end of this week. I'm racing with time here, since I have only graduated a month ago. So if I dont hear anything in a few weeks, I have to fork out a few extra grand for 485 visa.


----------



## ausguy11 (Dec 1, 2015)

I have noticed one strange thing:

261313 : invite date (13 oct) , NSW application submission(20 Oct) -- GOT APPROVAL

261312 : invite date (13 oct) , NSW application submission(15 Oct) -- STILL WAITING


Is it dependent on job code????


----------



## hariyerra (Aug 23, 2016)

imanick said:


> Below are the details.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Hi,

As per current trend for 261311, invites are coming for 65 pointers, who are having 10 points for experience and 10 points for english. So, you think yourself about 55 pointers.. I strongly suggest you to continue on PTE attempts till you get 10 points unless you have another way to improve points..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cshilpa (Oct 6, 2016)

Hi,

I have a total of 10 years exp out of which the first four years ive been studying my Masters (part time) and working (Full Time).
My Masters has been considered to be my highest degree by ACS leaving me with the remaining 6 yrs exp.

But ACS has chopped off a major chunk even from that and now i have only 3.9 years relevant to my job code 

Can i resubmit new statutory declarations from my manager and get the ACS done again? Will that be of any benefit to me? or will ACS treat my initial documents as fake since ive submitted new ones (all are genuine) and would totally supend my skillassessment? 

Please help.

****************************
Category : 261311 ( Analyst Programmer )
IELTS : L-8.5, R-8, S-7, W-7 ( 10 points )
PTE : Currently preparing for Dec end exam.
Exp : ( 10 - 6.1 = 3.9 years ) ( 5 points )
Education : 15 points
Age : 30 points
EOI 189 : 04/Sep/2016 (60 points )
EOI 190 : 11/Nov/2016 ( NSW 60+5 points)


----------



## dink2s (Aug 20, 2016)

Hi Friends,
I am new here. I have applied for Victoria State Nomination yesterday with 55+5 points. I am also thinking of applying for NSW. Can someone tell me what is the average time to receive NSW invitation to apply on state website and then what is the average time for receiving invitation to apply for visa? I don't have agent so this forum is a valuable source of information for me.


----------



## incarnated (Oct 18, 2015)

ausguy11 said:


> I have noticed one strange thing:
> 
> 261313 : invite date (13 oct) , NSW application submission(20 Oct) -- GOT APPROVAL
> 
> ...


and mine is

261311: invite date (13th oct), NSW application submission (23rd oct) -- and waiting

so the job codes do matter, or perhaps I got the invite in lesser time (28 days), so NSW is kind of balancing things


----------



## ausguy11 (Dec 1, 2015)

incarnated said:


> and mine is
> 
> 261311: invite date (13th oct), NSW application submission (23rd oct) -- and waiting
> 
> so the job codes do matter, or perhaps I got the invite in lesser time (28 days), so NSW is kind of balancing things



I got invite in 14 days


----------



## incarnated (Oct 18, 2015)

ausguy11 said:


> I got invite in 14 days


I hope both of us have happy smiley faces tomorrow  and of course everyone else too whoever is waiting for an invitation or an approval


----------



## ausguy11 (Dec 1, 2015)

incarnated said:


> I hope both of us have happy smiley faces tomorrow  and of course everyone else too whoever is waiting for an invitation or an approval


Why tomorrow?


----------



## incarnated (Oct 18, 2015)

ausguy11 said:


> Why tomorrow?


okay !!! today ...


----------



## roshsibi (May 16, 2016)

Hi
I have applied for NSW Ss
Total Score:55+5
Experience :0
Profession : S/E(261313)
EOI lodged : 25th nov 2016
Is there any chance for me to get the invitation.
I


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

cshilpa said:


> Hi ausguy,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I never had experience 10  dont Listen to rumors they are 99% wrong. 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

ausguy11 said:


> I have noticed one strange thing:
> 
> 261313 : invite date (13 oct) , NSW application submission(20 Oct) -- GOT APPROVAL
> 
> ...




Depends on the officer who processes your case. 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## l.cesco (Jul 25, 2016)

Fingers crossed guys. 
I hope it can be a good week with plenty of invitations! 

Have a nice day 

Sent from my SM-N9208 using Tapatalk


----------



## ausguy11 (Dec 1, 2015)

Today i got mail from digital services as they are asking for payslip proof to claim 5 points

because my ACS is evaluate till december 2015 at 2.4 years

Can i directly send mail to CO after attaching PDF for 9 months payslip?


P.S : I am waiting for approval


----------



## guru_gillg (Nov 30, 2016)

incarnated said:


> I hope both of us have happy smiley faces tomorrow  and of course everyone else too whoever is waiting for an invitation or an approval


Hi Fellow Aspirant,

Congrats for securing the NSW Invite just in 14 days. This is indeed a priceless achievement.

Can you please share the breakup of your points?

From your signature, I can make out that the skill is ICT BA or SA.

Regards
Guru


----------



## lily0828 (Nov 20, 2016)

ausguy11 said:


> may be for 261313



Yes that is what i meant sorry for not being clear about the code.. that is what the trend looks like now..


----------



## quantum07 (Sep 13, 2016)

*NSW Invitation*

Hey Members,

so when we apply for nomination through the email we receive what does the NSW case officer goes through, do they just check out claims made in the EOI or they do the verification with our employers and the Universities.

if they verify the above, why does DIBP do it again?


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

quantum07 said:


> Hey Members,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




NSW process does not involve verifications such as calls.


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## guru_gillg (Nov 30, 2016)

guru_gillg said:


> Hi Fellow Aspirant,
> 
> Congrats for securing the NSW Invite just in 14 days. This is indeed a priceless achievement.
> 
> ...


Congrats for securing the NSW Invite just in 14 days. This is indeed a priceless achievement.

Can you please share the breakup of your points?

From your signature, I can make out that the skill is ICT BA or SA.

Regards
Guru


----------



## guru_gillg (Nov 30, 2016)

Hi Fellow Aspirants,

This is Guru. I also seem to be in the same ship sailing towards the goal of migrating to Australia.
My current points are 60 + 5(SS) and skill set is ICT BA. Below is the break up of my points:-
Age-30
Edu-15
PTE-10
Spouse-5
NSW SS-5

I want the valuable direction and feedback from all the experienced and senior folks in this member on the overall chances and processing time for the process i.e. what is the processing time for the invitation and visa grant post(currently basis the current scenario)?

Awaiting the response from concerned forum members.

Regards
Guru


----------



## ausguy11 (Dec 1, 2015)

I am about to send payslip for 1 year (from nov 2015 - november 2016) in SINGLE PDF DOCUMENT to my case officer


My salary slip contains all the necessary details with colored logo of company


Should i need to attest the payslip or i am good to go.

Please reply soon


----------



## ctselvan (Nov 4, 2016)

ausguy11 said:


> I am about to send payslip for 1 year (from nov 2015 - november 2016) in SINGLE PDF DOCUMENT to my case officer
> 
> 
> My salary slip contains all the necessary details with colored logo of company
> ...




It should be notarised, if I'm not wrong...


~iTapatalk 
`~`~`~`~`~
ANZSCO - 262111 | ACS +ve, 26/08/2015 | EOI - 29/10/2016 - NSW | Invite - Awaiting 
--------
Points Summary: Age - 25 | PTE - 10 | Edu - 15 | Exp - 10


----------



## guru_gillg (Nov 30, 2016)

theNovice said:


> 261313... Updated signature just now


Hi,

Congrats. I am sailing in the same boat. Right now, my ACS is underway i.e. applied on 02-12-2016. Seeing the trend(on the immitracker and following different forums on the EXPAT FORUM), I am assuming it to be done via mid of Dec'16 followed by lodging of 190 NSW EOI immediately i.e. between 15th Dec'16 to 20th Dec'16.

My points break up is as below:-

Skill Set - ICT BA
Age-30
Edu-25
PTE-10
Spouse-5
Work Exp-0(Total Work Exp is 5.9 Years but 4 years is likely to be deducted as work exp is in IT Industry while edu is BTECH ECE)
State-5
Total-60+5

Basis your experience, can you suggest i.e. by what time I can expect the invitation if I will go by the assumption of EOI filling by max. of 20th Dec'16?

Regards
Guru


----------



## Naveenk14 (Mar 4, 2016)

I have query regarding lossing age points during NSW nomination.

I am loosing 5 points of age on 1-Jan-2017. 

If for example I get nomination from NSW based on my current points on 30-Dec-2016 however being 31-Dec-2016 and 1-Jan-2017 is holiday and did not get approval from NSW and on 2-Jan-2017 I loose 5 points of age. What will happen in that case? Shall I get the approval from NSW?
What can I do to secure the invite?



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cshilpa (Oct 6, 2016)

Can you please help me with the below information?

** 1. Can i create a new EOI and apply for a new job code which is 261313 (Software Eng) for NSW to increase my chances of invitation soon? I have already been assessed by ACS for 261311 Analyst Programmer. 261313 and 261311 doesn't seem) to be much different in their descriptions anyways. 

** 2. If YES for point1, what is the trend now for NSW - 261313 ?

** 3. I wanted to apply for 261314 (Software Tester) but guess that has been removed for NSW's CSOL. Can you please confirm.

****************************
Category : 261311 ( Analyst Programmer )
IELTS : L-8.5, R-8, S-7, W-7 ( 10 points )
PTE : Currently preparing for Dec end exam.
Exp : ( 9 - 5.1 = 3.9 years ) ( 5 points )
Education : 15 points
Age : 30 points
EOI 189 : 04/Sep/2016 (60 points )
EOI 190 : 11/Nov/2016 ( NSW 60+5 points)


----------



## daussie (Jun 16, 2016)

cshilpa said:


> Can you please help me with the below information?
> 
> ** 1. Can i create a new EOI and apply for a new job code which is 261313 (Software Eng) for NSW to increase my chances of invitation soon? I have already been assessed by ACS for 261311 Analyst Programmer. 261313 and 261311 doesn't seem) to be much different in their descriptions anyways.
> 
> ...


Cannot


----------



## theNovice (Jul 10, 2016)

Hi guru_gillg, your points breakdown caught my my attention. It adds up to 70 (30+25+10+5) without state. But you mentioned only 60+5. If those 70 are actual points I don't think it would not take too long in getting invite, if you were Software eng/programmer. Since your occupation is BA, I am not sure how quickly you would get the invite. 

And based on comments in this forum as we move further into Dec it would delay the process since holiday season kicks in.
All the best!



guru_gillg said:


> Hi,
> 
> Congrats. I am sailing in the same boat. Right now, my ACS is underway i.e. applied on 02-12-2016. Seeing the trend(on the immitracker and following different forums on the EXPAT FORUM), I am assuming it to be done via mid of Dec'16 followed by lodging of 190 NSW EOI immediately i.e. between 15th Dec'16 to 20th Dec'16.
> 
> ...


----------



## jdesai (Mar 17, 2015)

How much time does it take to get invitation from NSW for sponsorship if one has 60 points????


----------



## sambat (Mar 22, 2016)

HI All,
Did any body get NSW invite for mechanical Engineering 2335 with 60 points ?


----------



## Roy2017 (Apr 23, 2016)

Naveenk14 said:


> I have query regarding lossing age points during NSW nomination.
> 
> I am loosing 5 points of age on 1-Jan-2017.
> 
> ...


Your EOI will be updated with reduced point and EOI effective date also will change to to your b'day date.


----------



## Narayanan (Nov 3, 2016)

is there any 189 round today? Can we expect 2613** with 60 points and 10 points for english and 5 points for exp, receive an invite?


----------



## suren_rawat (Nov 16, 2016)

Dear Members,

Anyone received NSW invitation with 60 (55+5) points for Software Engineer category? How long it will take, any suggestion please?

Regards
Suren


----------



## ricky7 (Aug 21, 2016)

Hey GUYS In invitation round officer pick the people which has high point or they have the software to do the job for them . i am curious because this morning about 5 am at Australian nsw time my friend got email from DIBP for 189 selection how come before office time they do invitation , please clear me .


----------



## Yogi4Aus (May 28, 2015)

ricky7 said:


> Hey GUYS In invitation round officer pick the people which has high point or they have the software to do the job for them . i am curious because this morning about 5 am at Australian nsw time my friend got email from DIBP for 189 selection how come before office time they do invitation , please clear me .




189 Selection is automatic and usually people are invited according to database ,at 12 am non office hours - because it's non dependent of any state
Dibp sends invite
While 190 is a state nominated selection 
Done by states like NSW SA and probably manually selected according to points and time of EOI in the database!
Hope that clears the doubt?


Sent from my  iphone


----------



## ausguy11 (Dec 1, 2015)

I got NSW approval today ..

Thanks all


----------



## rahejarajeev (Jun 29, 2016)

ausguy11 said:


> I got NSW approval today ..
> 
> Thanks all


Congrats Ausguy! I use taptalk so could not see details in your signatures. Can you pls share the timelines with points ..Congrats once again.

regards, 
Rajeev


----------



## ausguy11 (Dec 1, 2015)

rahejarajeev said:


> Congrats Ausguy! I use taptalk so could not see details in your signatures. Can you pls share the timelines with points ..Congrats once again.
> 
> regards,
> Rajeev


ACS Result Positive December 2015(261312 Developer programmer)
PTE-A 25th September 2016
PTE-A R 66 W 77 L 71 S 65 (Overall: 70)
Points: 30 (age) + 15(education) + 5 (IT experience) + 10 (Pte) = 60 
EOI Submitted with 189(60 points) & 190(65 points) - for NSW and Victoria 29th September 2016
NSW Invitation to apply received : 13 Oct 2016
Filed NSW application after paying 300 AUD : 15 Oct 2016
NSW approval : 7 December 2016
(Will update soon)


----------



## rahejarajeev (Jun 29, 2016)

ausguy11 said:


> ACS Result Positive December 2015(261312 Developer programmer)
> PTE-A 25th September 2016
> PTE-A R 66 W 77 L 71 S 65 (Overall: 70)
> Points: 30 (age) + 15(education) + 5 (IT experience) + 10 (Pte) = 60
> ...


Thanks Ausguy ! Have a Great day.

regards, 
Rajeev


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

suren_rawat said:


> Dear Members,
> 
> Anyone received NSW invitation with 60 (55+5) points for Software Engineer category? How long it will take, any suggestion please?
> 
> ...


Please check in the tracking sheet.

On average it takes 2-6 weeks.


----------



## incarnated (Oct 18, 2015)

ausguy11 said:


> I got NSW approval today ..
> 
> Thanks all


Congratulations !!!

Sent from my H30-U10 using Tapatalk


----------



## aussiedream333 (Sep 9, 2015)

*Invite after EOI Pending*

Hi All,


I applied for NSW stream 2(Marketing Specialist) on 18th November and am yet to receive the invite. It seems
even the invites for stream 1 are coming out at a very slow pace. Soon there woud be Christmas holidays. 

Anyone have any idea by when we can expect the invites for stream 2? Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## bony (Jun 27, 2016)

aussiedream333 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> 
> I applied for NSW stream 2(Marketing Specialist) on 18th November and am yet to receive the invite. It seems
> ...


dear aussie dream ,
check out details in different thread available for stream 2 . however mid dec and jan rounds are best expected by stream 2 applicants as perr past data. 
regards
bony


----------



## aussiedream333 (Sep 9, 2015)

bony said:


> dear aussie dream ,
> check out details in different thread available for stream 2 . however mid dec and jan rounds are best expected by stream 2 applicants as perr past data.
> regards
> bony


Thanks! I have been monitoring stream 2 threads and invites for stream 2 seems to be under a deep freeze. Hope they start rolling out invites by mid December. Keeping fingers crossed.


----------



## jana1234 (Jul 2, 2016)

aussiedream333 said:


> Thanks! I have been monitoring stream 2 threads and invites for stream 2 seems to be under a deep freeze. Hope they start rolling out invites by mid December. Keeping fingers crossed.


Hey, I'm in the same boat. Hopefully we get good news soon!!! :fingerscrossed:


----------



## guru_gillg (Nov 30, 2016)

theNovice said:


> Hi guru_gillg, your points breakdown caught my my attention. It adds up to 70 (30+25+10+5) without state. But you mentioned only 60+5. If those 70 are actual points I don't think it would not take too long in getting invite, if you were Software eng/programmer. Since your occupation is BA, I am not sure how quickly you would get the invite.
> 
> And based on comments in this forum as we move further into Dec it would delay the process since holiday season kicks in.
> All the best!


Sorry my apologies. The total is 60 only(Age-30;Edu-15;PTE-10;Spouse-5). With SS, it would be 60+5(SS) = 65.

Basis your experience, can you let me know the chances of securing NSW invitation and process time just to secure NSW ITA. My occupation is ICT BA.

Regards
Guru


----------



## VIyer (Nov 2, 2016)

jana1234 said:


> Hey, I'm in the same boat. Hopefully we get good news soon!!! :fingerscrossed:


Likewise.. Right now though it seems that any news at all would be appreciated!! Hopefully the folks at NSW would make the holiday season extra cheerful for all of us 

______________________________________________
Management Consultant (224711) - NSW Stream 2
Age- 30 | PTE - 20 | Education - 15 | WorkEx - 5 | SS - 5 || TOTAL 75
EOI effective date - 7/Nov/2016


----------



## OZCallingUs (Jul 24, 2016)

ricky7 said:


> Hey GUYS In invitation round officer pick the people which has high point or they have the software to do the job for them . i am curious because this morning about 5 am at Australian nsw time my friend got email from DIBP for 189 selection how come before office time they do invitation , please clear me .


Hi,

Could you let us know your friend's occupation code, points breakup and date of effect?
Because very few were invited in yesterday's round.

Sent from my LG-H630D using Tapatalk


----------



## abin (May 6, 2015)

hari_it_ram said:


> Dont look further NSW. Just apply for it soon as NSW will start inviting in bulk soon. But not sure from when.


 Thank you Ram, already applied for the NSW. Any idea if i can get an invite this month ?


----------



## hari_it_ram (Jun 30, 2013)

I think we have one 189 round today. May be this Friday we can see some invites. Just my assumption. To be honest Feb 2017 to May 2016 seems more realistic. 



abin said:


> Thank you Ram, already applied for the NSW. Any idea if i can get an invite this month ?


----------



## guru_gillg (Nov 30, 2016)

Hi Ram,

From your signature, I understand that you got invite with in 113 days with 60+5 Points. Congrats for securing the ITA. Can you please
1. share your occupation?(Is it ICT BA/SA?)
2. break up of your points?

Regards
Guru


----------



## guru_gillg (Nov 30, 2016)

guru_gillg said:


> Sorry my apologies. The total is 60 only(Age-30;Edu-15;PTE-10;Spouse-5). With SS, it would be 60+5(SS) = 65.
> 
> Basis your experience, can you let me know the chances of securing NSW invitation and process time just to secure NSW ITA. My occupation is ICT BA.
> 
> ...


Hi theNovice,

Request your reply.

Regards
Guru


----------



## Asdfer (Nov 12, 2016)

Hi everyone, I have asked this before without any reply  

Here are my points breakdown:
Accountant (General)
Age: 30
English: 20
Education: 20

I lodged 190 mid November and like everyone with the same point breakdown, I received an invite for NSW nomination on the 25th and I lodged the application on the 28th. I know it's too early to be worried, but the more I read this forum, the more anxious I get since people seem to be able to predict what's gonna happen in the next few months.

Here goes my questions, do you know how long more until I can be approved for NSW nomination? I have seen people waiting from several days to months.


----------



## theNovice (Jul 10, 2016)

Hi Guru, To be honest I am unsure about ICT BA invites, as I have been concentrating on Software engineer (which is my job code). Someone with ICT BA can give you better picture. Since your points break down summed up to 70 points (which was pretty high), it seemed you can get the invite faster. 

All the best.



guru_gillg said:


> Hi theNovice,
> 
> Request your reply.
> 
> ...


----------



## Nomaddie (Dec 4, 2016)

I am also an accountant with 70 points (75 with SS. I was invited by NSW October 27th. No news either but also no reason for concern. I can prove my points. They say to allow 12 weeks for approval. There are others who have waited longer than me and others who have waited less. I wouldn't worry.


----------



## Naveenk14 (Mar 4, 2016)

I have 65+5 pointa under 261313. But from english I got zero points. What are the chancea of getting invite by nsw before 31-dec-2016. I am crossing 33 after 1-jan and losing 5 points


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## maheshtiwari (Feb 17, 2016)

*god knows when will i receive the invitation*

waiting for invitation since june 15 2016
can any one advise when can i expect the invitation, its very hard waiting for invitation for so long


Software Engineer
30 for age
15 for degree + 5 for Australian studies=20
10 points for pte
+ 5 for nsw ss


----------



## Narayanan (Nov 3, 2016)

maheshtiwari said:


> waiting for invitation since june 15 2016
> can any one advise when can i expect the invitation, its very hard waiting for invitation for so long
> 
> 
> ...


Hi Mahesh , I think if NSW starts inviting 60 pointers, definitely you will get invited in first 3 rounds. There are around 2000 invites left for this year. As per my calculation based on last year statistics they are sending 600 invites per month. So last 3 months are key which are March , April and May. Hopefully by then some 200 invites will be sent. But I can't say for sure if you will be there in that because you dont have points for experience . But by Feb onwards the invites should start in bulk. So you can expect some good news in couple of months, if I'm not wrong . All the best!

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## maheshtiwari (Feb 17, 2016)

missed out to add i had 3.5 years of work experience as a software engineer but ACS deducted 2 and am left with 1.5
i have my friend who applied on 8th of june just few days before me with the same points structure and he received invitation on october 26th


----------



## Narayanan (Nov 3, 2016)

maheshtiwari said:


> missed out to add i had 3.5 years of work experience as a software engineer but ACS deducted 2 and am left with 1.5
> i have my friend who applied on 8th of june just few days before me with the same points structure and he received invitation on october 26th


Oh really .. that's surprising . I think you should get invite very soon in that case. Only analyst programmer codes are going worse this year. 60 pointers with 10 English and 5 for experience are waiting since April without luck 

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## blackrider89 (Jul 14, 2014)

1 Accountant, 70+5, PTE 79+, got their Nomination today. 
Invite received 25/11/2016, application for Nomination lodged same day.


----------



## mianjahangir (Dec 2, 2016)

blackrider89 said:


> 1 Accountant, 70+5, PTE 79+, got their Nomination today.
> Invite received 25/11/2016, application for Nomination lodged same day.


today or 25th of November?


----------



## aussiedream333 (Sep 9, 2015)

jana1234 said:


> Hey, I'm in the same boat. Hopefully we get good news soon!!! :fingerscrossed:


Yes Jana, hope we hear something good very soon!


----------



## blackrider89 (Jul 14, 2014)

mianjahangir said:


> today or 25th of November?


Got Nomination today. Application lodged 25 November 2016.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

blackrider89 said:


> Got Nomination today. Application lodged 25 November 2016.




Congrats.


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## incarnated (Oct 18, 2015)

I also got the nsw approval today, good luck all those awaiting invites or approvals

Sent from my H30-U10 using Tapatalk


----------



## mianjahangir (Dec 2, 2016)

incarnated said:


> I also got the nsw approval today, good luck all those awaiting invites or approvals
> 
> Sent from my H30-U10 using Tapatalk


how many points you have?


----------



## incarnated (Oct 18, 2015)

mianjahangir said:


> how many points you have?


Age:25, ielts: 10, experience: 10, total 60+ 5 nsw

Sent from my H30-U10 using Tapatalk


----------



## Naveenk14 (Mar 4, 2016)

Any invite today from nsw?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

incarnated said:


> I also got the nsw approval today, good luck all those awaiting invites or approvals
> 
> Sent from my H30-U10 using Tapatalk




Congrats! Please update details in the sheet if you can!


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## RajforAUS (Feb 10, 2016)

incarnated said:


> I also got the nsw approval today, good luck all those awaiting invites or approvals
> 
> Sent from my H30-U10 using Tapatalk


Congratulations!. What's your job code and timelines?


----------



## guru_gillg (Nov 30, 2016)

incarnated said:


> I also got the nsw approval today, good luck all those awaiting invites or approvals
> 
> Sent from my H30-U10 using Tapatalk


Congrats. Wish you good luck for Visa Grant with shortest possible process time.

Regards
Guru


----------



## guru_gillg (Nov 30, 2016)

blackrider89 said:


> Got Nomination today. Application lodged 25 November 2016.


Hi Blackrider,

Congrats for securing the invite. Can you share your

1. Points Break Up with Occupation Code?
2. Overall Stage wise dates?

Regards
Guru


----------



## smfaheem (Oct 3, 2015)

Hi All,

When can i expect an invite from NSW. I lodged my EOI on 13-Aug 2016 (261313) with 60+5 points. For further information see my signature. Thanks


----------



## incarnated (Oct 18, 2015)

rajendra.srinivasa said:


> Congratulations!. What's your job code and timelines?


Job code is 261311 and timeline is acs:16 sep, nsw 190 applied: 17sep , invite: 13 oct and approval: 8 dec

Sent from my H30-U10 using Tapatalk


----------



## ausguy11 (Dec 1, 2015)

incarnated said:


> Job code is 261311 and timeline is acs:16 sep, nsw 190 applied: 17sep , invite: 13 oct and approval: 8 dec
> 
> Sent from my H30-U10 using Tapatalk


Congrats !!!


----------



## blackrider89 (Jul 14, 2014)

blackrider89 said:


> 1 Accountant, 70+5, PTE 79+, got their Nomination today. 30, 20, 20 points for age, education and English proficiency respectively.
> Invite received 25/11/2016, application for Nomination lodged same day.


My client got it, not myself.


----------



## incarnated (Oct 18, 2015)

ausguy11 said:


> Congrats !!!


Thanks dear, btw which thread should I follow for info regarding losing lodging visa

Sent from my H30-U10 using Tapatalk


----------



## RajforAUS (Feb 10, 2016)

incarnated said:


> rajendra.srinivasa said:
> 
> 
> > Congratulations!. What's your job code and timelines?
> ...


Thanks for sharing your timeline. 

-189 (65 points) and NSW 190 (70 Points) EOI submitted on Dec 6th-2016.
-Job code: 261111(ICT Business Analyst). 


Points breakup - Age: 25 points, Education: 15 points, Experience: 5 points, PTE: 20 points, SS: 5 points


----------



## ausguy11 (Dec 1, 2015)

incarnated said:


> Thanks dear, btw which thread should I follow for info regarding losing lodging visa
> 
> Sent from my H30-U10 using Tapatalk


I am following below one:

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...5466-190-visa-lodge-2016-january-onwards.html


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

ausguy11 said:


> I am following below one:
> 
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...5466-190-visa-lodge-2016-january-onwards.html


You can also refer to tracker for dates. Good luck!


----------



## rahejarajeev (Jun 29, 2016)

Is there any chance for 55+5 for ICT Business Analyst for NSW? I applied on 29th Sep and I could see few have rec'd invites with 60+5 ....🙄🙄😴😴

regards, 
Rajeev


----------



## rahejarajeev (Jun 29, 2016)

incarnated said:


> I also got the nsw approval today, good luck all those awaiting invites or approvals
> 
> Sent from my H30-U10 using Tapatalk


Congratulations Incarnated !!!

regards, 
Rajeev


----------



## rahejarajeev (Jun 29, 2016)

blackrider89 said:


> Got Nomination today. Application lodged 25 November 2016.


Congratulations Black rider!!!

regards, 
Rajeev


----------



## guru_gillg (Nov 30, 2016)

rahejarajeev said:


> Is there any chance for 55+5 for ICT Business Analyst for NSW? I applied on 29th Sep and I could see few have rec'd invites with 60+5 ....&#55357;&#56900;&#55357;&#56900;&#55357;&#56884;&#55357;&#56884;
> 
> regards,
> Rajeev


Hi Rajeev,

Who all ICT BA aspirants with 60+5(SS) have got invite recently?

I guess, I missed it. 

Can you please share with me.

Regards
Guru


----------



## OZCallingUs (Jul 24, 2016)

Hi,
Please see my details below-
Code: 2613, Age: 30, Edu: 15, English: 20, Exp: 0
DOE: 25th Nov - 189

As last round of 189 didn't have any 2613 invitations, I'm thinking to apply for NSW. What are my chances here with Exp being 0.

Please advise.

Sent from my LG-H630D using Tapatalk


----------



## rahejarajeev (Jun 29, 2016)

guru_gillg said:


> Hi Rajeev,
> 
> Who all ICT BA aspirants with 60+5(SS) have got invite recently?
> 
> ...


Hi Guru,
I am talking in general and not based on occupation codes. 

regards, 
Rajeev


----------



## Narayanan (Nov 3, 2016)

OZCallingUs said:


> Hi,
> Please see my details below-
> Code: 2613, Age: 30, Edu: 15, English: 20, Exp: 0
> DOE: 25th Nov - 189
> ...


Tomorrow you should get it. Based on the current trend. 

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Roy2017 (Apr 23, 2016)

Narayanan said:


> Tomorrow you should get it. Based on the current trend.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk




What is the current trend ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Narayanan (Nov 3, 2016)

Roy2017 said:


> What is the current trend ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Current trend in my own terms and based on the feedback from my agent is, Analyst Programmer 261311 with 65 points are getting invite on the Friday followed by the immediate 189 invite round. If the points are at 60 and experience & English points are 10 and 10, then also invite can be expected. But if the total points are 60, English 10 and experience 5, then invite could take long time. 

By the way, I saw your signature and you are with 60 points for 189 in May itself but did not apply for 190 till Nov. Is there any specific reason for it?


----------



## Roy2017 (Apr 23, 2016)

Narayanan said:


> Current trend in my own terms and based on the feedback from my agent is, Analyst Programmer 261311 with 65 points are getting invite on the Friday followed by the immediate 189 invite round. If the points are at 60 and experience & English points are 10 and 10, then also invite can be expected. But if the total points are 60, English 10 and experience 5, then invite could take long time.
> 
> 
> 
> By the way, I saw your signature and you are with 60 points for 189 in May itself but did not apply for 190 till Nov. Is there any specific reason for it?




Thanks for the reply .initially I thought, I will get the invite with 180 .but after 3-4 month observation, it's safe to apply to 190 .what you say when I can expect invitation. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PankajPandav (Aug 22, 2016)

Narayanan said:


> Current trend in my own terms and based on the feedback from my agent is, Analyst Programmer 261311 with 65 points are getting invite on the Friday followed by the immediate 189 invite round. If the points are at 60 and experience & English points are 10 and 10, then also invite can be expected. But if the total points are 60, English 10 and experience 5, then invite could take long time.
> 
> By the way, I saw your signature and you are with 60 points for 189 in May itself but did not apply for 190 till Nov. Is there any specific reason for it?


Can I expect an invite tomorrow for NSW 190?
ANZSCO - 261112 - Systems Analyst. 
Total points - 70 including SS. 
EOI effective date - 18 Nov 2016.

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Yogi4Aus (May 28, 2015)

PankajPandav said:


> Can I expect an invite tomorrow for NSW 190?
> ANZSCO - 261112 - Systems Analyst.
> Total points - 70 including SS.
> EOI effective date - 18 Nov 2016.
> ...


Fridays are fixed for 189 invites'
190,s applicant can get invite anytime


all the best :fingerscrossed:


----------



## daussie (Jun 16, 2016)

Any updates yet today?


----------



## blackrider89 (Jul 14, 2014)

daussie said:


> Any updates yet today?


One client, Accountant or External Auditor (can't be bothered to check now), 70+5, Superior English, no ex, has been invited.

Not the case with Proficient English and no ex.


----------



## Narayanan (Nov 3, 2016)

Can a MARA agent perfectly predict in which month a candidate will get an invite? Whether he gets it or not? Such kind of questions, can he/she accurately predicts it?


----------



## blackrider89 (Jul 14, 2014)

Narayanan said:


> Can a MARA agent perfectly predict in which month a candidate will get an invite? Whether he gets it or not? Such kind of questions, can he/she accurately predicts it?


No, we can't. Simple as that.


----------



## james0360 (Dec 9, 2016)

I have applied on 28-Sep but still no response from NSW govt. Others are getting invites at 65 points - Anyone else waiting from September?
--------------------------------------------------------------------------
261313 (Software Engineer)

Location: Offshore (India)
ACS: +ve 
Age: 30 points
Study : 15 Points
Experience: 15 points
Ielts: 6 overall ( 0 points) 
EOI: 189 (60 points) - 28th Sep 2016
EOI: 190 NSW (60+5 points) - 28th Sep 2016
Invitation: Waiting ???????


----------



## Kasun.Tharaka (Sep 29, 2016)

james0360 said:


> I have applied on 28-Sep but still no response from NSW govt. Others are getting invites at 65 points - Anyone else waiting from September?
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 261313 (Software Engineer)
> 
> ...


you will get invite soon, since you got 15 for XP.


----------



## dv2016 (Jan 1, 2016)

One of my friend got NSW invitation today. 
Code : 261313
Applied on : 10th Nov
Points : 65+5


----------



## PankajPandav (Aug 22, 2016)

Can we still hope to get an invite today?
Or time is already done?
What are my chances? 
Edu : 15
Exp : 10
Eng : 10
Age : 30
Total : 65+5 - 261112


----------



## ricky7 (Aug 21, 2016)

blackrider89 said:


> No, we can't. Simple as that.


wht about the invitation left for particular occupation in states..


----------



## Narayanan (Nov 3, 2016)

PankajPandav said:


> Can we still hope to get an invite today?
> Or time is already done?
> What are my chances?
> Edu : 15
> ...


I think we can still put a hope for next 2 hours max. If not then month end only. NSW sends a few in the middle of the month though.


----------



## hari_it_ram (Jun 30, 2013)

I really don`t know when NSW will invite 60+5, its really painful to see invites are given for 70+5 or 65+5, where those EOIs` can easily get 189 in a round or two. Totally disappointing. Hope the New year swipes the entire backlog from April 2016. All the best.


----------



## Narayanan (Nov 3, 2016)

hari_it_ram said:


> I really don`t know when NSW will invite 60+5, its really painful to see invites are given for 70+5 or 65+5, where those EOIs` can easily get 189 in a round or two. Totally disappointing. Hope the New year swipes the entire backlog from April 2016. All the best.


There are quite a few guys like Incarnated, Naga, Idontknow, Guruminder, received invite in October itself. They are 60 pointers with English 10 and experience 10. I think here too 10 pointers for experience within 60 points for 261311 category is considered to receive a invite.


----------



## lcm1215 (Jul 25, 2016)

Hi guys
I've received my nsw nomination invitation so I submitted the application form with supporting documents. However, I have a question in regards to expedite the nomination approval process. It says in the email they sent me that I can request to expedite my visa process(nsw nomination approval + visa invitation) by sending them an email with supporting documents for the reason explaining my circumstances(why I need to receive approval fast)
Should I do this if I have some circumstances which explains why I need to get visa quick? In my case, I need to get an exemption for military service in my country which can only done by sending them my pr details after the visa grant. I need to get my visa processed as soon as possible maybe by this month or next month to solve the issue in my country.my question is if I send them an email explaining my circumstances with supporting document and if they think it is reasonable then would they expedite my case?? Pleas let me know if you have any ideas.
Thanks!!
I will share my details tonite or tommorrow which might can help others


----------



## blackrider89 (Jul 14, 2014)

lcm1215 said:


> Hi guys
> I've received my nsw nomination invitation so I submitted the application form with supporting documents. However, I have a question in regards to expedite the nomination approval process. It says in the email they sent me that I can request to expedite my visa process(nsw nomination approval + visa invitation) by sending them an email with supporting documents for the reason explaining my circumstances(why I need to receive approval fast)
> Should I do this if I have some circumstances which explains why I need to get visa quick? In my case, I need to get an exemption for military service in my country which can only done by sending them my pr details after the visa grant. I need to get my visa processed as soon as possible maybe by this month or next month to solve the issue in my country.my question is if I send them an email explaining my circumstances with supporting document and if they think it is reasonable then would they expedite my case?? Pleas let me know if you have any ideas.
> Thanks!!
> I will share my details tonite or tommorrow which might can help others


Seems to me it's a compelling reason. Give it a shot mate.


----------



## Naveenk14 (Mar 4, 2016)

lcm1215 said:


> Hi guys
> I've received my nsw nomination invitation so I submitted the application form with supporting documents. However, I have a question in regards to expedite the nomination approval process. It says in the email they sent me that I can request to expedite my visa process(nsw nomination approval + visa invitation) by sending them an email with supporting documents for the reason explaining my circumstances(why I need to receive approval fast)
> Should I do this if I have some circumstances which explains why I need to get visa quick? In my case, I need to get an exemption for military service in my country which can only done by sending them my pr details after the visa grant. I need to get my visa processed as soon as possible maybe by this month or next month to solve the issue in my country.my question is if I send them an email explaining my circumstances with supporting document and if they think it is reasonable then would they expedite my case?? Pleas let me know if you have any ideas.
> Thanks!!
> I will share my details tonite or tommorrow which might can help others




Hi, Can you please let me know what is your category and points? When did you receive nomination from nsw?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Naveenk14 (Mar 4, 2016)

Please let me know if any 2613 got invitation from nsw today?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sounddonor (May 1, 2013)

dv2016 said:


> One of my friend got NSW invitation today.
> 
> Code : 261313
> 
> ...




Do you know his point break down?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sounddonor (May 1, 2013)

PankajPandav said:


> Can we still hope to get an invite today?
> 
> Or time is already done?
> 
> ...




When did you apply??


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PankajPandav (Aug 22, 2016)

sanjeewa said:


> When did you apply??
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


18 Nov 2016.

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## hari_it_ram (Jun 30, 2013)

This is where I totally don`t understand NSW, many say they release invites based on the needs. How come a occupation/point tally being "not hot" from May to Jan, suddenly falls under "very hot" and invited in more larger scale from Feb to May. They have every right to do what they want to do, but from applicants point of view, its a big WAIT.



Narayanan said:


> There are quite a few guys like Incarnated, Naga, Idontknow, Guruminder, received invite in October itself. They are 60 pointers with English 10 and experience 10. I think here too 10 pointers for experience within 60 points for 261311 category is considered to receive a invite.


----------



## pelanchelian (May 13, 2016)

Got my NSW invitation today. Looks like they started for Stream 2 as well.


----------



## sk1982 (Jun 7, 2015)

Got my invitation today from NSW.

Occupation: Internal Auditor
Age:25
PTE-A 90,90,90,90 (20)
Experience 5
Education 15
190 65+5 NSW
EOI submitted: 3/12/2016
Invitation recived: 9/12/2016


----------



## Yogi4Aus (May 28, 2015)

sk1982 said:


> Got my invitation today from NSW.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Congrats 
Party time 


Sent from my  iphone


----------



## vsb546 (Apr 16, 2016)

My god ..whats wrong with ICT BAs ..65+5 no invitation at all..seems very tough time.


----------



## sk1982 (Jun 7, 2015)

sk1982 said:


> Got my invitation today from NSW.
> 
> Occupation: Internal Auditor
> Age:25
> ...


However, i need to get a nomination approval from NSW still finger crossed.:fingerscrossed: Hope they will do.


----------



## Yogi4Aus (May 28, 2015)

pelanchelian said:


> Got my NSW invitation today. Looks like they started for Stream 2 as well.




Congrats man
Great achievement!


Sent from my  iphone


----------



## vsb546 (Apr 16, 2016)

HI if we update the EOI,then the date of updated is effective right? or it considers the original date of submit. I am aware of it a bit but asking for clarification. The first EOI lodged on 15/4/2016 with 60 points and after on 2/12/2016 updated to 65 points hence EOI effective date is 2/12/2016 not 15/4/2016. Please correct if I am wrong. Thanks


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

vsb546 said:


> HI if we update the EOI,then the date of updated is effective right? or it considers the original date of submit. I am aware of it a bit but asking for clarification. The first EOI lodged on 15/4/2016 with 60 points and after on 2/12/2016 updated to 65 points hence EOI effective date is 2/12/2016 not 15/4/2016. Please correct if I am wrong. Thanks


EOI date of effect is considered.

EOI date of effect only changes when points change. Hence remains the same for other changes (Ignore the PDF one, actual DOE is mentioned on the main screen of skillselect when you login).

Hope this helps!


----------



## microdh (Nov 1, 2016)

vsb546 said:


> HI if we update the EOI,then the date of updated is effective right? or it considers the original date of submit. I am aware of it a bit but asking for clarification. The first EOI lodged on 15/4/2016 with 60 points and after on 2/12/2016 updated to 65 points hence EOI effective date is 2/12/2016 not 15/4/2016. Please correct if I am wrong. Thanks




If EOI update caused the point changed, the effect date would be updated to the latest change date, otherwise it remained the submit date.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Naveenk14 (Mar 4, 2016)

Hello every one I have 65+5 points in 261313 and applied eoi on 7 dec 2016. I dont whether I received nomination from nsw or not. I applied through agent and they are not working till Sunday. Any ways to check if i have received nomination from nsw?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toshee (Aug 24, 2015)

Did anyone get invitation for 2613 with 60+5 in Nov/Dec?
What happend to NSW. Why are they not releasing invites for 60+5.
Not even getting any mail from Victoria


----------



## lily0828 (Nov 20, 2016)

waiting .. but I see alot of ppl who have gotten invites for 65+5 for NSW .. These ppl would of gotten a 189 in a round or two .. sigh.. Guess 60+5 pointers have to just try and increase points..


----------



## Toshee (Aug 24, 2015)

Whats the use of sending invites to those who can easily receive invite for 189?
I think that way it will again come to the same position where they have started, because anyhow they are not going to accept 190 in most cases.


----------



## Rainbows (Aug 1, 2016)

Friends any more invites after noon ?


----------



## RajforAUS (Feb 10, 2016)

Naveenk14 said:


> Hello every one I have 65+5 points in 261313 and applied eoi on 7 dec 2016. I dont whether I received nomination from nsw or not. I applied through agent and they are not working till Sunday. Any ways to check if i have received nomination from nsw?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Login to your EOI application, you will be able to see invite information on your application without having to go into your application. 

Sent from my Le X507 using Tapatalk


----------



## hari_it_ram (Jun 30, 2013)

I really doubt whether he can do this, as agents will not share EOI credentials.



rajendra.srinivasa said:


> Login to your EOI application, you will be able to see invite information on your application without having to go into your application.
> 
> Sent from my Le X507 using Tapatalk


----------



## bony (Jun 27, 2016)

Congratulations did you got invitation in stream 2 . Please share your breakup also with occupation.
Regards 
Bony 225411 70 points including ss


----------



## cshilpa (Oct 6, 2016)

Guys,

Below is a post that i have come across today. Any further analysis on this please do let know..

"In the 07/12/2016 skill select round there were NO invitations given for IT occupations.

If true, Why ? Well on the 9th November there were similarly no invites for Nurses, Mechanical and Electronics Engineers in preparation for them becoming Pro rata from the 23rd November.

So one possibility is that the IT occupations will have their Pro Rata allocations CHANGED from the 21st December skill select round. Whether the number of invitations will rise (supported by the fact that DIBP are miles behind their program targets at the moment) or will fall (supported by the fact they reduced Nurse numbers out of the blue last months) we are not sure.""

****************************
Category : 261311 ( Analyst Programmer )
IELTS : L-8.5, R-8, S-7, W-7 ( 10 points )
PTE : Currently preparing for Dec end exam.
Exp : ( 9 - 5.1 = 3.9 years ) ( 5 points )
Education : 15 points
Age : 30 points
EOI 189 : 04/Sep/2016 (60 points )
EOI 190 : 11/Nov/2016 ( NSW 60+5 points)


----------



## Naveenk14 (Mar 4, 2016)

rajendra.srinivasa said:


> Login to your EOI application, you will be able to see invite information on your application without having to go into your application.
> 
> Sent from my Le X507 using Tapatalk







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Naveenk14 (Mar 4, 2016)

Naveenk14 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





I logges into skillselect.com and the status is still submitted. Where exactly I can see the correspondance from NSW


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Naveenk14 (Mar 4, 2016)

hari_it_ram said:


> I really doubt whether he can do this, as agents will not share EOI credentials.




I logges into skillselect.com and the status is still submitted. Where exactly I can see the correspondance from NSW



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hari_it_ram (Jun 30, 2013)

Naveenk14 said:


> I logges into skillselect.com and the status is still submitted. Where exactly I can see the correspondance from NSW
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




There is a tab called correspondence, please click on that see. However, you shd have email by the time if they have really invited. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. Please excuse typos.


----------



## Naveenk14 (Mar 4, 2016)

I am talking about nomination not invitation. NSW send nomination first and after payment of 300 AUD status will be changes from submitted to invited. I would like to know about nomination part from NSW.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

Naveenk14 said:


> I logges into skillselect.com and the status is still submitted. Where exactly I can see the correspondance from NSW
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





hari_it_ram said:


> There is a tab called correspondence, please click on that see. However, you shd have email by the time if they have really invited.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. Please excuse typos.


Guys.. When NSW sends you the *nomination invite*, it can only be seen via email. No correspondence is show at skillselect side as per my knowledge. 

When you get *nomination approval / visa invite*, then the correspondence section is updated.

Hope this helps!


----------



## Naveenk14 (Mar 4, 2016)

BulletAK said:


> Guys.. When NSW sends you the *nomination invite*, it can only be seen via email. No correspondence is show at skillselect side as per my knowledge.
> 
> When you get *nomination approval / visa invite*, then the correspondence section is updated.
> 
> Hope this helps!




Thanks Bullet


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## daussie (Jun 16, 2016)

As per experts they follow last year pattern. We can expect invitation increase after Xmas.


----------



## RajforAUS (Feb 10, 2016)

hari_it_ram said:


> I really doubt whether he can do this, as agents will not share EOI credentials.


Thats where agents are playing with our lives. PR process is pretty straight forward if applying without agent's assistance. As far as I understand, invite for EOI submitted on 7th Dec 2016 has a low chance unless you have a HOT job code  

Sent from my Le X507 using Tapatalk


----------



## kbjan26 (Apr 12, 2015)

Guys what is the backlog for (60+5) pointers under 2613xx category. I have updated my EOI only today and I am ready to wait for one year from now on. 189 I have been waiting for almost a year now with 60 points under 2613xx category.

How long should one wait to expect an invite ? The thing is I am getting married on May1st. So it would be great If I can secure an invite around that time or even after that.

I just want to know whether one will get invite for 60+5 or not at all ? Is the situation similar to 189 60 pointers in 2613xx category ?


----------



## JanJod (Nov 14, 2016)

hari_it_ram said:


> I really doubt whether he can do this, as agents will not share EOI credentials.


Hello Friends,

Is it right to raise 189 and 190 on same EOI?


----------



## hari_it_ram (Jun 30, 2013)

JanJod said:


> Hello Friends,
> 
> 
> 
> Is it right to raise 189 and 190 on same EOI?




Yes. Very well. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. Please excuse typos.


----------



## JanJod (Nov 14, 2016)

hari_it_ram said:


> Yes. Very well.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. Please excuse typos.


Thanks to your reply


----------



## JanJod (Nov 14, 2016)

hari_it_ram said:


> Yes. Very well.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. Please excuse typos.


What do you think are my chances for NSW nomination for Production and Plant Engineer with 65 points (including point for state).

Eng: 10 pts
Exp: 10pts
Age: 25 pts
Edu: 15 pts
State: 5 pts

Thanks


----------



## hari_it_ram (Jun 30, 2013)

Whether your JOBCODE is in Stream 2? If so, its better to have atleast 70 to get invite.



JanJod said:


> What do you think are my chances for NSW nomination for Production and Plant Engineer with 65 points (including point for state).
> 
> Eng: 10 pts
> Exp: 10pts
> ...


----------



## kbjan26 (Apr 12, 2015)

kbjan26 said:


> Guys what is the backlog for (60+5) pointers under 2613xx category. I have updated my EOI only today and I am ready to wait for one year from now on. 189 I have been waiting for almost a year now with 60 points under 2613xx category.
> 
> How long should one wait to expect an invite ? The thing is I am getting married on May1st. So it would be great If I can secure an invite around that time or even after that.
> 
> I just want to know whether one will get invite for 60+5 or not at all ? Is the situation similar to 189 60 pointers in 2613xx category ?


Guys can someone help me with the query ?

Regards,
Balaji K


----------



## hari_it_ram (Jun 30, 2013)

kbjan26 said:


> Guys can someone help me with the query ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Watch for Feb 2017 till May 2017. Sure in any of the rounds. I really wish that you shd have selected NSW in Feb along with 189. Nevertheless you will get it in next year. All the best.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. Please excuse typos.


----------



## kbjan26 (Apr 12, 2015)

hari_it_ram said:


> Watch for Feb 2017 till May 2017. Sure in any of the rounds. I really wish that you shd have selected NSW in Feb along with 189. Nevertheless you will get it in next year. All the best.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. Please excuse typos.


Hari,

I am not disppointed that I didn select. At that time I was of the bachelor's mindset waiting for only 189. Now that I am getting married in May , I should be in a position to include my sposue as well with marriage certificate. She is also from IT background. Hope all goes well.

Regards,
Balaji K


----------



## sounddonor (May 1, 2013)

No Invitation sent for 189 software developers last round  what is going on? Will that effect to State Sponsorship also?


----------



## roy1947 (Aug 20, 2015)

sanjeewa said:


> No Invitation sent for 189 software developers last round  what is going on? Will that effect to State Sponsorship also?


yes...situation is slightly scary.....hopefully things will be clear in next round regarding s/w developers...


----------



## Guilhermebv (Nov 7, 2016)

Hi,

Where can I find the list of NSW 190 invitations round?

THX


----------



## Roy2017 (Apr 23, 2016)

There is no round concept for NSW invitation .anytime we can get invite .


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Prof2020 (Oct 30, 2016)

NSW Business & Skilled Migration office will close from 23 December 2016 for the holiday period, and will reopen on 9 January 2017.


----------



## Rainbows (Aug 1, 2016)

Prof2020 said:


> NSW Business & Skilled Migration office will close from 23 December 2016 for the holiday period, and will reopen on 9 January 2017.


Ohh my goodness, then there won't be invites on 24th Friday. ...sad.


----------



## ricky7 (Aug 21, 2016)

hari_it_ram said:


> Whether your JOBCODE is in Stream 2? If so, its better to have atleast 70 to get invite.


This code is on nsw sol list ,could you please clear me stream 2 means mate .what about mine also on stream 2 ( dental technician) ?


----------



## daussie (Jun 16, 2016)

Prof2020 said:


> NSW Business & Skilled Migration office will close from 23 December 2016 for the holiday period, and will reopen on 9 January 2017.


May be they will send some more invites before that since next 189 round is on 21st Dec.


----------



## hari_it_ram (Jun 30, 2013)

411213 comes under Stream 1 and I really guess you will get the invite soon around Feb - May 2017.

NSW have 2 streams patterns

Stream 1: 

Occupation which are listed under normal "Priority Skilled Occupation" -

Stream 2:

Occupation that are in CSOL. NSW says that inorder to get invite, one has to hold much higher points. ( even might be 75,80 ). Exact words by NSW *"very highly ranking candidates in CSOL occupations*.

But you can forgot about this as you are in "NSW 190 Priority Skilled Occupation List"

Here you can see all the information - NSW



ricky7 said:


> This code is on nsw sol list ,could you please clear me stream 2 means mate .what about mine also on stream 2 ( dental technician) ?


----------



## ricky7 (Aug 21, 2016)

hari_it_ram said:


> 411213 comes under Stream 1 and I really guess you will get the invite soon around Feb - May 2017.
> 
> NSW have 2 streams patterns
> 
> ...


cheers mate, first of all congs for nomination approved by vic 
you kept me alive saying nice word ( you will get the invite soon around Feb - May 2017), planing to increase my point from English( will try couple of times not sure whether i will or not ). and will have 5 more point from work exp as well after april , lets see


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Prof2020 said:


> NSW Business & Skilled Migration office will close from 23 December 2016 for the holiday period, and will reopen on 9 January 2017.




Thats shutdown period is common in NSW. 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Hello789 (Dec 4, 2016)

Hi everyone. I am new here. Just wanna know when I can expect the invite from NSW 
EOI for 190(263111) date 9 December with 80 points 
EOI for 189(263111) date 2 December with 75 points 

In last draw of 189 not get invited So I was worried they might not invite ict members for a while so applied for NSW. Any idea when I can expect invitation.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Hello789 said:


> Hi everyone. I am new here. Just wanna know when I can expect the invite from NSW
> EOI for 190(263111) date 9 December with 80 points
> EOI for 189(263111) date 2 December with 75 points
> 
> In last draw of 189 not get invited So I was worried they might not invite ict members for a while so applied for NSW. Any idea when I can expect invitation.




You better wait fir sc189.


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Hello789 (Dec 4, 2016)

Yes I will wait for next draw that will be in 20 December if I got invite I will withdraw my 190 EOI. Just for information I just wanna know what are the chances in NSW and if yes when I can expect invitation.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Hello789 said:


> Yes I will wait for next draw that will be in 20 December if I got invite I will withdraw my 190 EOI. Just for information I just wanna know what are the chances in NSW and if yes when I can expect invitation.




No one will tell you when. However, with 80 chances are high to get it quick. 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Hello789 (Dec 4, 2016)

Thanks bro.


----------



## JanJod (Nov 14, 2016)

hari_it_ram said:


> Whether your JOBCODE is in Stream 2? If so, its better to have atleast 70 to get invite.


Hello friend,

My job code is on priority list (stream 1), Do I still need to increase my points?


----------



## Roy2017 (Apr 23, 2016)

andreyx108b said:


> Thats shutdown period is common in NSW.
> 
> 
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


Hi Buddy , Can you help us to understand the current invitation trend .As per the current trend NSW sent around 800 invitation in last 6 month, that is around 20-25% of last year total invite .Do you think ,they will be able to achieve the target ? or this is the normal trend behavior .


----------



## Victoryvn (Nov 2, 2015)

Hi guys, 
I received NSW ss invitation on Friday 9 Dec 2016 with 70 points
221111 Accountant 
20 points English
Good luck everyone


----------



## lcm1215 (Jul 25, 2016)

Hi guys,
I have received nsw nomination invitation on 9/12/2016 and here are my details.


EOI lodgement date : 2/12/2016
NSW nomination invitation : 9/12/2016
NSW nomination application submitted : 9/12/2016
NSW nomination approval : ?
Visa application submitted : ?
Visa grant date : ?
Occupation : Accountant & External Auditor
Age : 30pts
Education : 20pts
English(PTE - LRSW 83 80 87 90) : 20pts
Total Points without ss : 70
Total Points with ss : 75


----------



## JanJod (Nov 14, 2016)

hari_it_ram said:


> Watch for Feb 2017 till May 2017. Sure in any of the rounds. I really wish that you shd have selected NSW in Feb along with 189. Nevertheless you will get it in next year. All the best.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. Please excuse typos.


Hello Mate,

Just found out that my job code is under stream 1 for NSW. I have 65 points (state points inclusive) with the breakdown below:

Age: 25 pts
Edu: 15 Pts
Exp: 10 pts
Eng: 10 pts
State: 5 pts

When should I expect invite from them


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Roy2017 said:


> Hi Buddy , Can you help us to understand the current invitation trend .As per the current trend NSW sent around 800 invitation in last 6 month, that is around 20-25% of last year total invite .Do you think ,they will be able to achieve the target ? or this is the normal trend behavior .




They will achieve. 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

lcm1215 said:


> Hi guys,
> I have received nsw nomination invitation on 9/12/2016 and here are my details.
> 
> 
> ...




Congrats!


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## hari_it_ram (Jun 30, 2013)

JanJod said:


> Hello Mate,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Jobcode?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. Please excuse typos.


----------



## rahejarajeev (Jun 29, 2016)

Victoryvn said:


> Hi guys,
> I received NSW ss invitation on Friday 9 Dec 2016 with 70 points
> 221111 Accountant
> 20 points English
> Good luck everyone


Congrats Victory 👍👍

regards, 
Rajeev


----------



## rahejarajeev (Jun 29, 2016)

lcm1215 said:


> Hi guys,
> I have received nsw nomination invitation on 9/12/2016 and here are my details.
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats Icm !!

regards, 
Rajeev


----------



## KennyP (Jul 20, 2016)

Hi,
Any invites for 2335? Industrial Engineers to be exact 55+5 or 60+5?


----------



## JanJod (Nov 14, 2016)

hari_it_ram said:


> Jobcode?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. Please excuse typos.


Production or Plant Engineer (233513)


----------



## misecmisc (Jun 26, 2014)

Victoryvn said:


> Hi guys,
> I received NSW ss invitation on Friday 9 Dec 2016 with 70 points
> 221111 Accountant
> 20 points English
> Good luck everyone


Congrats.


----------



## misecmisc (Jun 26, 2014)

lcm1215 said:


> Hi guys,
> I have received nsw nomination invitation on 9/12/2016 and here are my details.
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats.


----------



## daussie (Jun 16, 2016)

misecmisc said:


> Congrats.


Your experience points already jumped? (With completion of 8 years)


----------



## lcm1215 (Jul 25, 2016)

Hello guys,
I have another question to ask which I couldn't find the exact timeframe. When do I have to move to NSW after the 190 visa grant? Do I need to move straight after I receive the visa grant notice? Or is there some timeframe that I have to follow (like within 60 or 90 days etc)? 
Please let me know if you know how this works.
Thanks


----------



## smfaheem (Oct 3, 2015)

kbjan26 said:


> Guys can someone help me with the query ?
> 
> Regards,
> Balaji K


Hi Kbjan,

I am suffering from the similar situation as you. I applied my 189 EOI for 261313 on 20-Dec-2015 and kept waiting for the invite since then. Only in August 2016 i applied for 190 NSW with 60+5 but still waiting for that as well. I dont know if there is any hope for 60+5 pointers for even NSW.


----------



## smfaheem (Oct 3, 2015)

hari_it_ram said:


> Watch for Feb 2017 till May 2017. Sure in any of the rounds. I really wish that you shd have selected NSW in Feb along with 189. Nevertheless you will get it in next year. All the best.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. Please excuse typos.


Hi Hari,

I applied my EOI for 261313 on 20-Dec-2015 with 60 points for 189. I hoped that i will get an invite soon but that did not happen, instead the points moved up to 65 and have not come down since then. Realizing that i made a mistake of not applying 190 NSW simultaneously with 189, i applied 190 NSW EOI on 13-Aug-2016 with 60+5 points. But still this seems to be difficult to get now and i am still waiting. Now my ACS will expire in june 2017 and i will lose 5 points for age in Aug 2017. So i have almost 5 to 6 months to get invite. Also i have just 1 year and 10 months of skilled experience so there will be many 60+5 pointers who have high priority on me because they have high skilled experience. Should i have any hope that i will get an invite anytime soon? 
What do you suggest i should do now? What would have you done if you were in my situation? Any advise would be appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## hari_it_ram (Jun 30, 2013)

smfaheem said:


> Hi Hari,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Since you asked what I have done in this situation.

I would have applied for 190 first and then for 189. 261311, 261312 and 261213 are very popular in NSW and VIC. Even if we land in Aus via 189 route, we would still land in these two states ( if not, Queensland ). I have seen many going only with 189 and getting struck with no invite. I request everyone to apply for 190 as well, even though you are not interested, may be your mind will change and accept the invite later.

I still don't understand why you dint apply for VIC. This is really a missed opportunity.

Since you already applied for NSW in Aug, you are within the reach of getting the invite by Feb - May time slot. Don't worry much abt ACS expiry, age reduction and other thing. You will seal the deal in First months of the 2017. All the best.

Just use this time to:

1) Prepare the documents for NSW nomination stage and visa lodge process.

2) Fill Form 80 and 1221.

3) Get medium of instructions or functional level English for spouse ( if applicable)

4) May be pre health check up just to make sure everything is fine.

5) Detailed CV for VIC when if opened in Mar 2017. ( if no sign of invite from NSW )

6) Prepare good commitment letter for the same reason mentioned in point 5.

All these above things will make you busy and keep you focused on the visa process, rather than feeling like a "long wait and depressed".

I am available in PM for more detailed clarification if any. All the best.





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. Please excuse typos.


----------



## hari_it_ram (Jun 30, 2013)

JanJod said:


> Production or Plant Engineer (233513)




If the occupation is in Stream 1, Feb to May is the key for getting invites.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. Please excuse typos.


----------



## pipebritop (Sep 6, 2015)

KennyP said:


> Hi,
> Any invites for 2335? Industrial Engineers to be exact 55+5 or 60+5?


Nothing. I have been wanting since march, and sincerely I see it difficult, because our occupation now is pro rata in the 189 category. It means that people under 70 points will prefer NSW rather than wait for 189. 

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## lily0828 (Nov 20, 2016)

so no hope for 60+5 in NSW as well huh ?


----------



## Narayanan (Nov 3, 2016)

lily0828 said:


> so no hope for 60+5 in NSW as well huh ?


I'm hopeful for 2613** category that NSW will send the invites in big number during Feb , Mar and Apr for those who have 60 points excluding state nomination 5 points and including a min of 10 for English and 5 for experience 

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## kishore77 (Feb 1, 2015)

kishore77 said:


> Hello All,
> 
> Category : 271111 ( ICT System Analyst )
> PTE-A : L-75, R-69, S-80, W-75 ( 10 points )
> ...


----------



## VIyer (Nov 2, 2016)

I'm sorry guys but I just need to vent out.. 

While this point based system seems so great on the face of it (you know, more meritorious you are better your chances), its just no better than a lottery system. There seem to be so many "Ifs" and "Buts" attached to your points score that it just stops mattering! I have seen so many people with scores higher than 70 just waiting and waiting for an invite whereas even 55s and 60s getting invited in short period of time just because they happen to conform to six digits of a job category! Hows that for merit?! If the purpose of immigration is to build a country where there is an inherent short supply of human capital, you can only do it if you are both comprehensive and inclusive!

I'm sorry I think I have reached a level of frustration just waiting around and needed a place to vent.


----------



## Black_Rose (Nov 28, 2013)

Guys NSW is nice... I went to sydney and I liked it. bit hot and lot's of insects but it's ok. Currently in Canada and will think about moving there. Good luck every one.:wave:


----------



## blackrider89 (Jul 14, 2014)

Black_Rose said:


> Guys NSW is nice... I went to sydney and I liked it. bit hot and lot's of insects but it's ok. Currently in Canada and will think about moving there. Good luck every one.:wave:


It's a bit too hot at times during the year but overall Sydney is good.


----------



## bony (Jun 27, 2016)

VIyer said:


> I'm sorry guys but I just need to vent out..
> 
> While this point based system seems so great on the face of it (you know, more meritorious you are better your chances), its just no better than a lottery system. There seem to be so many "Ifs" and "Buts" attached to your points score that it just stops mattering! I have seen so many people with scores higher than 70 just waiting and waiting for an invite whereas even 55 s and 60 s getting invited in short period of time just because they happen to conform to six digits of a job category! Hows that for merit?! If the purpose of immigration is to build a country where there is an inherent short supply of human capital, you can only do it if you are both comprehensive and inclusive!
> 
> I'm sorry I think I have reached a level of frustration just waiting around and needed a place to vent.


hi Viyer , 

seems that,s the story for many . i too am waiting in stream 2 cat with 70 points waiting since april 2016 .the only reason is that if they need a farmer or an electrician or an doctor or someone else no body can replace many of the specialist job profiles hence the job codes and occupations were derived .

may be they will update the systems from time to time but till then this is the way it is for all .

regards
bony


----------



## gsferrari (Jun 11, 2016)

VIyer said:


> I'm sorry guys but I just need to vent out..
> 
> While this point based system seems so great on the face of it (you know, more meritorious you are better your chances), its just no better than a lottery system. There seem to be so many "Ifs" and "Buts" attached to your points score that it just stops mattering! I have seen so many people with scores higher than 70 just waiting and waiting for an invite whereas even 55s and 60s getting invited in short period of time just because they happen to conform to six digits of a job category! Hows that for merit?! If the purpose of immigration is to build a country where there is an inherent short supply of human capital, you can only do it if you are both comprehensive and inclusive!
> 
> I'm sorry I think I have reached a level of frustration just waiting around and needed a place to vent.



Tell me about it. 75 points waiting for Stream-2 invite.

That said...If they need nurses, carpenters, accountants etc. then I am not the right guy for NSW so I don't hold any grudges against them for doing what is best for their territory. 

I hope they sort out all their requirements and then look at the list and invite people who can add other kinds of value to the system other than just employment fulfillment. 

The trouble with my career is I jumped between different job roles so I could gain experience in multiple areas of the business I was involved in. Sadly this means that I don't feature in any SOL list that rewards one-dimensional career individuals rather than someone more general purpose.


----------



## smfaheem (Oct 3, 2015)

hari_it_ram said:


> Since you asked what I have done in this situation.
> 
> I would have applied for 190 first and then for 189. 261311, 261312 and 261213 are very popular in NSW and VIC. Even if we land in Aus via 189 route, we would still land in these two states ( if not, Queensland ). I have seen many going only with 189 and getting struck with no invite. I request everyone to apply for 190 as well, even though you are not interested, may be your mind will change and accept the invite later.
> 
> ...


Thanks Hari for your detailed reply. You are absolutely right that i have missed many opportunities and created hurdles for myself. The first blunder that i made was not to select 190 NSW at the same time with 189 EOI on 20-DEC-2015. The second blunder was to not apply for VIC SS. I missed my 189 invite with 8 days, since the last person invited for 261313 with 60 points was on 12-Dec-2015 and my 189 EOI was submited on 20-Dec-2015. I was very near to get invite but then the points moved up to 65 and never came down to 60 since then. I always hoped the points will touch 60 again and i may get invited and did not look at state sponsorship.


----------



## PankajPandav (Aug 22, 2016)

I am a bit confused now. Not sure how NSW invites are sent.
I was checking myimmitracker and found out that invite was sent to 65 pointer from UK with same Code - Systems Analyst (261112) with 20 points in English and no experience, his Effective EOI date is also later than mine.
I have 65+5 points - English -10 , Experience -10 and EOI Effective date - 18/11/2016.
But still no Invite.
Can any one tell me exactly how it works.


----------



## hari_it_ram (Jun 30, 2013)

PankajPandav said:


> I am a bit confused now. Not sure how NSW invites are sent.
> I was checking myimmitracker and found out that invite was sent to 65 pointer from UK with same Code - Systems Analyst (261112) with 20 points in English and no experience, his Effective EOI date is also later than mine.
> I have 65+5 points - English -10 , Experience -10 and EOI Effective date - 18/11/2016.
> But still no Invite.
> Can any one tell me exactly how it works.



For NSW selection criteria, this is the way they filter

Jobcode 
DIBP Points
English score
Work experience points

So since he/she has 20 points for English, invite sent to him/her. Hope this clears your clarification.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. Please excuse typos.


----------



## omnipotentkrishna (Jul 5, 2015)

Hi, when will be the next round for VISA release? Or it's over for December 16? Please guide, waiting from Oct 16 for 261313 with 65points.

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Veckeypet (Dec 13, 2016)

*To wait, or not to wait?*

Hi guys,

I need a piece of advice: my husband has applied in mid September for 190 NSW sponsorship visa for 263111 COMPUTER NETWORK AND SYSTEMS ENGINEER, and he has 60+5=65 points. 

I have two questions: 

- Were any of you in similar situation, and if so, could you please advise what is the average wait for getting an invitation in his case?

- As we'd like to move to Australia as soon as we can, we're thinking if we don't get an invitation from NSW by some time in spring, to apply for VIC instead; could you please tell me what is the process, and how that should be done? Do we need to update EoI and put VIC instead ofNSW, or do we need to launch new EoI to VIC, and if that's the case, do these two applications go parallel, or one cancels another? Grateful for clarification of how is that being done...thanks!


----------



## tan011 (Jun 29, 2016)

Hi senior,
What is the possibility of getting nsw invitation for ict business analyst with 65+5.

Age 30
Study 15+5
Pte 10
Py 5
I will really appreciate if any one guide me with that?

Thanks in advance


----------



## Nomaddie (Dec 4, 2016)

VIyer said:


> I'm sorry guys but I just need to vent out..
> 
> While this point based system seems so great on the face of it (you know, more meritorious you are better your chances), its just no better than a lottery system. There seem to be so many "Ifs" and "Buts" attached to your points score that it just stops mattering! I have seen so many people with scores higher than 70 just waiting and waiting for an invite whereas even 55s and 60s getting invited in short period of time just because they happen to conform to six digits of a job category! Hows that for merit?! If the purpose of immigration is to build a country where there is an inherent short supply of human capital, you can only do it if you are both comprehensive and inclusive!
> 
> I'm sorry I think I have reached a level of frustration just waiting around and needed a place to vent.


I understand your frustration but your vent is misguided. The purpose of the skilled migration visa is to address the specific skills shortages faced by the country. That is the purpose of the job code. They are filling gaps in the economy for which there is an immediate lack of suitable domestic skilled workers. It is a fair and logical system.


----------



## harneet85 (Jun 22, 2016)

tan011 said:


> Hi senior,
> What is the possibility of getting nsw invitation for ict business analyst with 65+5.
> 
> Age 30
> ...


I think chances should be very good, as many people with 60 points opt for NSW making total of 60+5 ; but as you have mentioned you have in total 70 for NSW , chances are pretty good. 

But still double check the immi tracker to keep an eye on number of seats left and invites sent. that should give you a clear idea.


----------



## santa cruise (Dec 7, 2016)

Gents, The NSW 190 requires you to stay and work at least for the first two years. Does that mean we can not leave the state for the first two years and what if he/she can not find a job after arrival?
Can the NSW 190ers please share your experience?Thanks


----------



## GQKhan00 (Dec 13, 2016)

When can I expect a NSW invitation ?

Eoi effect date: 11 Nov, 2016 (all states)
Eoi updated : 25 Nov, 2016 (NSW)
Age: 30
English : 10 (PTE: 85,69,77,76 on 11 Nov)
Experience : 0 
Engineer Australia assessment: Positive on 3 Nov, 2016
Occupation: Civil Engineer (233211)
Total Points: 55 + 5 (SS)

Can anyone give me an idea about how long I have to wait while considering that Civil Engineer (233211) occupation ceiling for 189 is filling quite slow and people with 60 total points receiving 189 on regular basis in every invitation round.

thanks


----------



## Jamil Sid (Sep 20, 2014)

GQKhan00 said:


> When can I expect a NSW invitation ?
> 
> Eoi effect date: 11 Nov, 2016 (all states)
> Eoi updated : 25 Nov, 2016 (NSW)
> ...


Within week you will get invitation for 189 or NSW.
Beacause occupation ceiling for construction Manager, project Builder and civil Engineers are very low means


----------



## Sohamdk (Jul 9, 2016)

*Advertising Specialist*

Hello All,

New to the forum.  Need some help.

Vetassess Cleared: for Advertising Specialist (225111)
Filling EOI Shortly

Since my profession is not open in any states except South Australia (Under Special Conditions) do I stand a chance?

Points:
Age: 30
Education: 15
English Test: 20
Experience: 5
Total : 70
+ SS: 5
Total: 75

Will get additional 5 points in February 2017 for experience.

Seniors pl guide a way forward.


----------



## blackrider89 (Jul 14, 2014)

One Registered Nurse (nec), 60+5 with Proficient English and 1 External Auditor, 70+5 with Superior English, got their invitations this morning. 

I lodged both applications on 28 November 2016.


----------



## daussie (Jun 16, 2016)

blackrider89 said:


> One Registered Nurse (nec), 60+5 with Proficient English and 1 External Auditor, 70+5 with Superior English, got their invitations this morning.
> 
> I lodged both applications on 28 November 2016.


NSW keep on sending this week?


----------



## blackrider89 (Jul 14, 2014)

daussie said:


> NSW keep on sending this week?


Not invite to apply for Nomination mate. Invitation to apply for the visa.


----------



## santa cruise (Dec 7, 2016)

L's and G's,
When you apply for the visa subclass 190 NSW, it requires you to live and work for the first 2 years . Does this mean that you are bound to live in NSW with no ability to travel anywhere else for short period? if in unfortunate case you are not able to find work for that two years what happens?
Can somebody shed a little light on this?
Thanks


----------



## Narayanan (Nov 3, 2016)

santa cruise said:


> L's and G's,
> When you apply for the visa subclass 190 NSW, it requires you to live and work for the first 2 years . Does this mean that you are bound to live in NSW with no ability to travel anywhere else for short period? if in unfortunate case you are not able to find work for that two years what happens?
> Can somebody shed a little light on this?
> Thanks


Hmmm .. visibility for invite itself is at 100 kilometers , you are asking for something at 1000000 kilometers 🐒

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## santa cruise (Dec 7, 2016)

Narayanan said:


> Hmmm .. visibility for invite itself is at 100 kilometers , you are asking for something at 1000000 kilometers 🐒
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


Hmm...I believe the NSW 190ers have a vision of more than that. Please give a positive comment instead.


----------



## RajforAUS (Feb 10, 2016)

santa cruise said:


> Hmm...I believe the NSW 190ers have a vision of more than that. Please give a positive comment instead.


Australian states invite only those candidates who have a greater chance of finding jobs. I would only say it would be unfortunate for a PR holder to not find a job there. 

Another option is to keep your PR active (enter and exit Australia after grant) and re-enter when job prospects for your profile get better.

Sent from my Le X507 using Tapatalk


----------



## RajforAUS (Feb 10, 2016)

santa cruise said:


> L's and G's,
> When you apply for the visa subclass 190 NSW, it requires you to live and work for the first 2 years . Does this mean that you are bound to live in NSW with no ability to travel anywhere else for short period? if in unfortunate case you are not able to find work for that two years what happens?
> Can somebody shed a little light on this?
> Thanks


Australian states invite only those candidates who have a greater chance of finding jobs. I would only say it would be unfortunate for a PR holder to not find a job there. 

Another option is to keep your PR active (enter and exit Australia after grant) and re-enter when job prospects for your profile get better.

Sent from my Le X507 using Tapatalk


----------



## ctselvan (Nov 4, 2016)

santa cruise said:


> Hmm...I believe the NSW 190ers have a vision of more than that. Please give a positive comment instead.



Hi, 

Can you please post your job code, points summary and timeline ? Have you researched the demand for your area of expertise in NSW already ?

Thanks,
Selvan 


~iTapatalk 
`~`~`~`~`~
ANZSCO - 262111 | ACS +ve, 26/08/2015 | EOI - 29/10/2016 - NSW | Invite - Awaiting 
--------
Points Summary: Age - 25 | PTE - 10 | Edu - 15 | Exp - 10


----------



## ken1990 (Nov 2, 2016)

Invites for IT occupations under 189 has stopped, more people may move to 190 now.
see below details:

1. They first stopped inviting nurses and started again but with very very few numbers (limited to 70 points).
2. They then stopped electronics engineers and started again with very very few numbers (few in 65s to 70).

Now they have stopped IT invites, so they may stop completely or may invite few numbers, say in 50 per round which may be consumed by 70s. 

So if above becomes true which is most likely then 65s lose their chances this year.

Atleast what I expect is they should stick to their ceilings announced in the beginning of the program year or communicate in prior to save everyones money, time and importantly emotions.


----------



## daussie (Jun 16, 2016)

ken1990 said:


> Invites for IT occupations under 189 has stopped, more people may move to 190 now.
> see below details:
> 
> 1. They first stopped inviting nurses and started again but with very very few numbers (limited to 70 points).
> ...


If all stoped then who they gonna invite? Don't think they will stop that way.


----------



## guru_gillg (Nov 30, 2016)

Hi All,

I am happy to share that day before yesterday, I received "Positive Skill Assessment" from ACS.

Below are the details of my "ACS Processing":-

- Skill: ICT BA(261111)
- Date of application submission: 02-12-2016
- Date of positive skill assessment report release: 12-12-2016
- Processing Time: 10 Days 

I have filled EOI 189 on 13-12-2016 i.e. yesterday and 190 NSW today i.e. 14-12-2016.

Regards
Guru

ANZSCO Code : 261111 - ICT Business Analyst
Edu/Age : 15/30
PTE: L/R/W/S: 75 /70 /72 /86(10 points)
Spouse: 5
ACS logged: 02/12/2016
+ve assessment : 12/12/2016 (0 Points)
EOI (189) Logged - (60 points): 13/12/2016
EOI (190-NSW) Logged - (60+5 points): 14/12/2016
ITA Awaited :


----------



## sudharao (Nov 29, 2016)

When is the next round for NSW?


----------



## daussie (Jun 16, 2016)

sudharao said:


> When is the next round for NSW?


After 21.


----------



## Sohamdk (Jul 9, 2016)

*Advertising Specialist*



Sohamdk said:


> Hello All,
> 
> New to the forum.  Need some help.
> 
> ...


Somebodyplease help


----------



## assignmentw (Dec 13, 2016)

Good to know about it....


----------



## assignmentw (Dec 13, 2016)

page 491 right?


----------



## assignmentw (Dec 13, 2016)

anything else which you want to tell?


----------



## assignmentw (Dec 13, 2016)

I think you enjoying the day


----------



## assignmentw (Dec 13, 2016)

Always Keep Smile


----------



## vasanthkurup (May 12, 2016)

Sohamdk said:


> Somebodyplease help


Hi Sohamdk,

You got pretty good points. You have 3 options.

1. Wait till February to get the additional 5 points to make total 80 points and apply for SA 190 subclass.
2. Apply to NSW 190 subclass under stream 2 option and wait for your luck.
3. Apply to SA 489 subclass.


Thanks.


----------



## assignmentw (Dec 13, 2016)

You can visit me on Need Assignment Help? Get from Best Assignment Writing Service


----------



## Meysam270 (Jul 16, 2015)

Veckeypet said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I need a piece of advice: my husband has applied in mid September for 190 NSW sponsorship visa for 263111 COMPUTER NETWORK AND SYSTEMS ENGINEER, and he has 60+5=65 points.
> 
> ...


Your can submit another EOI for VIC if your husband has at least 3 years for experience. EOI can be submitted for different subclasses and states simultaneously.


----------



## Meysam270 (Jul 16, 2015)

You can submit various EOIs for different subclasses or states, so if your husband has at least 3 years work experience that's a good idea to apply for VIC as well.


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

*At-least some good news from DIBP*

*Breaking news:* We have just been advised by the DIBP policy area (the part of the department that administer the 189 visa program) that in fact *Nurses are NOT Pro Rata*. That this was a mistake in the last few rounds.

And further the decision *to not invite any IT/Computing Occupations in the last round was also a mistake* that will be rectified in the 21/12/2016 round.

That seems good news and it seems that from the 21st December skill select round, that Nurses will no longer have Pro rata restrictions on it which means that 60 points should be enough to get an invite. And that the IT/Computing occupations will be inviting again and the missed Pro rata places will be allocated to (according to what DIBP advised us).

Source: ISCAH


----------



## varunjimmy777 (Oct 13, 2016)

Received NSW Nomination Approval mail today...

__________________
261312 Developer Programmer
Points - Age -25 , PTE - 10 , Experiene - 10 , Education - 15 (Total - 60)
NSW
EOI - 24th October 2016
Invitation for Nomination - 27th October 2016
Applied for Nomination - 27th October 2016
Approval for Nomination - 14th Dec 2016

VIC
Appllied for Nomination : 11th October 2016
Acknowledgement Mail : 11th October 2016
Approval : Waiting


----------



## sudharao (Nov 29, 2016)

daussie said:


> After 21.


Thanks buddy


----------



## sounddonor (May 1, 2013)

BulletAK said:


> *At-least some good news from DIBP*
> 
> *Breaking news:* We have just been advised by the DIBP policy area (the part of the department that administer the 189 visa program) that in fact *Nurses are NOT Pro Rata*. That this was a mistake in the last few rounds.
> 
> ...


If this true WOW!


----------



## santa cruise (Dec 7, 2016)

rajendra.srinivasa said:


> Australian states invite only those candidates who have a greater chance of finding jobs. I would only say it would be unfortunate for a PR holder to not find a job there.
> 
> Another option is to keep your PR active (enter and exit Australia after grant) and re-enter when job prospects for your profile get better.
> 
> Sent from my Le X507 using Tapatalk


Thank you Rajendra,
Of course those get invited should have a better chance of job employment. However, there are cases of 189'ers and 190ers still looking for job after 5 years. I mean minority.
The question is being unemployed in this catergory visa would affect their PR status or not?


----------



## santa cruise (Dec 7, 2016)

ctselvan said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can you please post your job code, points summary and timeline ? Have you researched the demand for your area of expertise in NSW already ?
> 
> ...


----------



## RajforAUS (Feb 10, 2016)

santa cruise said:


> Thank you Rajendra,
> Of course those get invited should have a better chance of job employment. However, there are cases of 189'ers and 190ers still looking for job after 5 years. I mean minority.
> The question is being unemployed in this catergory visa would affect their PR status or not?


Those 189/190'ers looking for job even after 5 years may have some kind of family support (family residing in AUS) I guess if not it's challenging to sustain the expenses in that country.

Age: 25 points, Education:15 points, Exp: 5points, PTE: 20 points (1/Dec/2016), ACS:23/Jan/2016, EOI (189 and NSW 190) submission date: 5/Dec/2016, Job code: 261111(ICT Business Analyst) Invite awaited......


----------



## varunjimmy777 (Oct 13, 2016)

Hi Hari ,


Could you please let me know if there is any document checklist for the Visa application other than the one mentioned in the website?

Is it wise to wait for the outcome for the Victoria Nomination?

Do you have any idea which one would be better Sydney or Melbourne considering the fact that I am having experience in SQL Server Database?



__________________
261312 Developer Programmer
Points - Age -25 , PTE - 10 , Experiene - 10 , Education - 15 (Total - 60)
NSW
EOI - 24th October 2016
Invitation for Nomination - 27th October 2016
Applied for Nomination - 27th October 2016
Approval for Nomination - 14th Dec 2016

VIC
Appllied for Nomination : 11th October 2016
Acknowledgement Mail : 11th October 2016
Approval : Waiting


----------



## Abrockks (Sep 18, 2016)

guru_gillg said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am happy to share that day before yesterday, I received "Positive Skill Assessment" from ACS.
> 
> ...



Welcome to long waiting list..!!


----------



## Abrockks (Sep 18, 2016)

BulletAK said:


> *At-least some good news from DIBP*
> 
> *Breaking news:* We have just been advised by the DIBP policy area (the part of the department that administer the 189 visa program) that in fact *Nurses are NOT Pro Rata*. That this was a mistake in the last few rounds.
> 
> ...


Hope this is true ...


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

NSW notifies everyone about their holiday period:


----------



## fuji75 (Feb 14, 2016)

Hi All,
What is the chance of getting NSW nomination for 263312, Tele Communication network Engineer, with 55+5. PTE 65+ and 13+ years of experience. I hardly see any one with the same ANZCODE here as well as in myimmitracker but I know there are quite some people here. 
Any one with the same code get nomination recently and if so what is your point?

Thanks.


----------



## sonip (Jul 7, 2016)

*approximate ita state sponsership nsw*

hi guys i have been silent on this thread for quite some time, but regularly see the forum and your thoughts.
Below is my breakup of points , would love to know estimate time for my invite.
Age- 30
PTE - 10
Employment-10
Education- 15
SS - NSW
Total - 65(189)
Total - 65+5(190)
E.O.I D.O.E(189) - 5th October 2016
E.O.I D.O.E(190) - 11th November 2016
ANZCO Code - 261112 systems analyst


----------



## Sohamdk (Jul 9, 2016)

vasanthkurup said:


> Hi Sohamdk,
> 
> You got pretty good points. You have 3 options.
> 
> ...


Hi Vasanth,

Thank you for your prompt response. Just wanted to check one more thing. Once my experience is updated, do i need to do my Vetassess again to count those additional months? Or it is not required. I am in the same job from 2 years.

Regards,

Soham


----------



## queensland (Oct 29, 2014)

fuji75 said:


> Hi All,
> What is the chance of getting NSW nomination for 263312, Tele Communication network Engineer, with 55+5. PTE 65+ and 13+ years of experience. I hardly see any one with the same ANZCODE here as well as in myimmitracker but I know there are quite some people here.
> Any one with the same code get nomination recently and if so what is your point?
> 
> Thanks.


One of my friends who has the same code as yours and got nominated. I think it is because he has good IELTS scores. I think if you have a better English score, the chance you get it from NSW is much higher


----------



## ricky7 (Aug 21, 2016)

NSW State Sponsorship
- for those many applicants waiting for invitations for 190s from NSW please note the following ..
We would like to remind our customers that the NSW business and skilled migration office will close on 24 December 2016 for the holiday period, and will reopen on 9 January 2017. During this time, we are unable to process nomination applications or respond to your enquiries. NSW nomination applications usually take 12 weeks to process and we appreciate your help by not contacting us about enquiries within the first 12 weeks.


----------



## vasanthkurup (May 12, 2016)

Sohamdk said:


> Hi Vasanth,
> 
> Thank you for your prompt response. Just wanted to check one more thing. Once my experience is updated, do i need to do my Vetassess again to count those additional months? Or it is not required. I am in the same job from 2 years.
> 
> ...


Hi Sohamdk,

No, you don't have to do a skill assessment again if you haven't changed your job and the previous assessment is still valid. It will automatically update.


----------



## sk1982 (Jun 7, 2015)

Hi guys,

I had submitted the NSW nomination approval on 13 December 2016. How long it will take to obtained the approval. Some of the applicant i knew had got in withing max 5-7 working days.

Does this depends on your points or ANZSCO code or there are some other reason that they would provide approval soon.

Thanks


----------



## RajforAUS (Feb 10, 2016)

sk1982 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I had submitted the NSW nomination approval on 13 December 2016. How long it will take to obtained the approval. Some of the applicant i knew had got in withing max 5-7 working days.
> 
> ...


Mostly your score and demand in your job role matters but lately I feel DIBP is undergoing mood swings 

Age: 25 points, Education:15 points, Exp: 5points, PTE: 20 points (1/Dec/2016), ACS:23/Jan/2016, EOI (189 and NSW 190) submission date: 5/Dec/2016, Job code: 261111(ICT Business Analyst) Invite awaited......


----------



## Toshee (Aug 24, 2015)

Hi All,

Is there any chance to get NSW invite till 31-Jan-17?


----------



## appi_arpit (Dec 10, 2016)

sk1982 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I had submitted the NSW nomination approval on 13 December 2016. How long it will take to obtained the approval. Some of the applicant i knew had got in withing max 5-7 working days.
> 
> ...


Oh , me too  , i have also requested for NSW nomination on 13th Dec 2016 .
whats your ANZCSO code and points ?


----------



## appi_arpit (Dec 10, 2016)

Toshee said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Is there any chance to get NSW invite till 31-Jan-17?


Yes , as per the trend , there is a high chance that you will get the NSW invite before 31st Jan 2017 . 
:fingerscrossed:


----------



## sonip (Jul 7, 2016)

well generally how long is the wait to get nsw invite to apply for state sponsership?


----------



## sharat47 (Jun 7, 2016)

Whats the chance for 55+5 NSW invitations? Anyone who has received with such points?


----------



## kklas (Sep 14, 2016)

Hello seniors,

I am going to migrate to Aussie as a Civil Engineering technician. I lodged my Assessment to Vetassess yesterday. I noticed that only 190 visa is available in NSW for my occupation right now. I am aware that my assessment will take about 12 weeks. 

*So will there be another update or major change for said occupation within next four months?*
If that happens , my occupation would not available in any province when I have my assessment results.

Thanks for taking your time.

Cheers


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

sonip said:


> well generally how long is the wait to get nsw invite to apply for state sponsership?




That depends on your points and anzsco. 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Victim190 (Nov 10, 2016)

blackrider89 said:


> One Registered Nurse (nec), 60+5 with Proficient English and 1 External Auditor, 70+5 with Superior English, got their invitations this morning.
> 
> I lodged both applications on 28 November 2016.


I an registered nurse too. with 55+5 points I have been waiting for invitation since march 2016. no luck yet.


----------



## Ananyasen (Nov 24, 2016)

hi,

any idea how long will i have to wait for to receive an invitation to apply after I submit the application?
also if I take up 190 will I be elligible for 189 also?
please reply urgently


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Ananyasen said:


> hi,
> 
> any idea how long will i have to wait for to receive an invitation to apply after I submit the application?
> also if I take up 190 will I be elligible for 189 also?
> please reply urgently




Did you receive NSW invite to apply for SS? 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Ananyasen (Nov 24, 2016)

yes


----------



## blackrider89 (Jul 14, 2014)

Victim190 said:


> I an registered nurse too. with 55+5 points I have been waiting for invitation since march 2016. no luck yet.


You need 60 points. 55 is just insufficient.

Are you under 25?


----------



## rock_aussie (Dec 9, 2016)

Hi All,

I had lodged my 190 EOI for NSW(60+5=65 pts) on 06th Dec 2016. My ANZSCO Code: 261313 and my Exp. is 3 years 11 months (ACS Assessment). Any idea what would be the worst case delay I would experience to get the Invitation.

Thank you all.


----------



## sounddonor (May 1, 2013)

rock_aussie said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I had lodged my 190 EOI for NSW on 06th Dec 2016. My ANZSCO Code: 261313 and my ACS Exp. is 3 years 11 months. Any idea what would be the worst case delay I would experience to get the Invitation.
> 
> Thank you all.


There is a backlog for NSW 65 since May/June. Once they all get cleared we will get invites..


----------



## rock_aussie (Dec 9, 2016)

sanjeewa said:


> There is a backlog for NSW 65 since May/June. Once they all get cleared we will get invites..


Oh ok. Any idea when would that be, I mean the max we(65 pointers for SS) might need to wait.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## masimshehzad (Oct 22, 2013)

Dear All,

Before I apply for state nomination for New South Wales and pay the fees, I have following questions, If anyone can help. Please answer my questions categorically. Thanks.

My age is 30 years. I am electronics engineer with 6.5 years of experience (as per EA, I have 5 only). My IELTS is 6, 6.5,7,7.5 (overall 7). My occupation code is 233513(production or plant engineer).

1.	Can anyone please confirm that I am eligible to apply? I have checked the site and I want to double check from senior and experienced people.
2.	My IELTS is 2 years and three months old. Will New South Wales and department of Immigration will accept it? IELTS validity is not mentioned in state site. Department of immigration says they accept it for 3 years but they did not specify if its acceptable for 190 class also ?
3.	Do you see any other hurdle after reviewing my above stats?
4.	How much bank statement is required?
5.	With these points, how much time I should wait? Any rough idea?


----------



## takemeout (Dec 5, 2016)

Dears, 

whats the process for getting NSW nomination? is it only in the EOI page by picking (ALL) or (NSW)
they don't require additional information on a different website as Victoria ??


Thanks


----------



## deepak251513 (Mar 5, 2016)

Narayanan said:


> Hmmm .. visibility for invite itself is at 100 kilometers , you are asking for something at 1000000 kilometers 🐒
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


*you are getting 5 yrs PR... so, you have whole 5 years to search job.... :-D*


----------



## masimshehzad (Oct 22, 2013)

Some one experienced please reply.





masimshehzad said:


> Dear All,
> 
> Before I apply for state nomination for New South Wales and pay the fees, I have following questions, If anyone can help. Please answer my questions categorically. Thanks.
> 
> ...


----------



## thebeast (Dec 17, 2016)

*Engineering Technologist 60 plus 5*

is there anyone here who has received a nomination from nsw under the anzesco code of Engineering Technologist (233914)?. (60 plus 5)


----------



## Narayanan (Nov 3, 2016)

deepakvekaria said:


> *you are getting 5 yrs PR... so, you have whole 5 years to search job.... :-D*


PR is Permanent .. 5 years is just with multiple entries . Anyway if stuff is there in the candidate NSW will invite and will sure that guy will get an job with some smartness in doing search. I don't worry about getting a job. I just worry about the PR process which is beyond my control 😊

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## ahmedali85 (Jan 3, 2014)

thebeast said:


> is there anyone here who has received a nomination from nsw under the anzesco code of Engineering Technologist (233914)?. (60 plus 5)


We both are in the same boat 

Sent from my SM-N9208 using Tapatalk


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

takemeout said:


> Dears,
> 
> whats the process for getting NSW nomination? is it only in the EOI page by picking (ALL) or (NSW)
> they don't require additional information on a different website as Victoria ??
> ...


You need to choose which ever state you want to apply for like NSW u want to apply then choose NSW and not ALL. And no additional information required for NSW. All the best


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

deepakvekaria said:


> *you are getting 5 yrs PR... so, you have whole 5 years to search job.... :-D*




Pr has no timelimit. 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## ricky7 (Aug 21, 2016)

hey guys will it be any invitation from nsw before hit the Christmas. or will it be after 9th January 2017.


----------



## Yogi4Aus (May 28, 2015)

ricky7 said:


> hey guys will it be any invitation from nsw before hit the Christmas. or will it be after 9th January 2017.




Expect it in Jan now


Sent from my  iphone


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

ricky7 said:


> hey guys will it be any invitation from nsw before hit the Christmas. or will it be after 9th January 2017.




There is no rounds as is, nsw tends to invite regularly, but, after NY they will be very very active. 

Watch the space if you are 2513**


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

ricky7 said:


> hey guys will it be any invitation from nsw before hit the Christmas. or will it be after 9th January 2017.


In SS you can expect it on certain timelines. It may or may not in Dec.


----------



## takemeout (Dec 5, 2016)

I EOIed for visa 190, and selected All for required states.
will this be enough for NSW & VIC? or do i need to make another EOI stating NSW separately


----------



## lcm1215 (Jul 25, 2016)

Hi guys, I lodged my EOI on 2/12/2016 with 70 points for NSW state nomination and received the invitation to apply for state nomination on 9/12/2016 so I submitted the application on 9/12/2016 and now I'm waiting for the invite for PR with approval of state nomination. Would I be able to receive it this month? I saw some of the applicants' 190 EOI and visa details from immitracker and some of the recent ones with same points as mine have very short processing time which only took them about 1~2 weeks to get approval from state nomination and received their pr invitation. I know they have Christmas break from 23rd or 24th to 9th of January but I just wanted to know if I could receive one before the break. Does anyone know whether I can expect to receive something in the coming week or the week after?


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

takemeout said:


> I EOIed for visa 190, and selected All for required states.
> will this be enough for NSW & VIC? or do i need to make another EOI stating NSW separately


You need to have individual EOI's if you want to file more than one state and make sure you choose which ever state you want to apply for.


----------



## takemeout (Dec 5, 2016)

aussiedream87 said:


> You need to have individual EOI's if you want to file more than one state and make sure you choose which ever state you want to apply for.


I read somewhere else on this forum that multiple EOIs with different states, makes the system find out that you don't have a preferred destination. and will weaken your chances.

does this smell like ********?


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

takemeout said:


> I read somewhere else on this forum that multiple EOIs with different states, makes the system find out that you don't have a preferred destination. and will weaken your chances.
> 
> 
> 
> does this smell like ********?




Many people with multiple EOIs hot their grants allright. 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## gkbhat2984 (Oct 25, 2016)

ahmedali85 said:


> thebeast said:
> 
> 
> > is there anyone here who has received a nomination from nsw under the anzesco code of Engineering Technologist (233914)?. (60 plus 5)
> ...


We 3 are in same boat. Waiting from past 5 weeks...


----------



## ricky7 (Aug 21, 2016)

andreyx108b said:


> There is no rounds as is, nsw tends to invite regularly, but, after NY they will be very very active.
> 
> Watch the space if you are 2513**
> 
> ...


hopefully they will be active after NY but my one code is 411213 not 2513** still hope mate..


----------



## kklas (Sep 14, 2016)

Hello seniors, *My post was unanswered before in this forum. kindly help me to dig in*.

I am going to migrate to Aussie as a Civil Engineering technician. I lodged my Assessment to Vetassess yesterday. I noticed that only 190 visa is available in NSW for my occupation right now. I am aware that my assessment will take about 12 weeks.

*So will there be another update or major change for said occupation within next four months?
If that happens , my occupation would not available in any province when I have my assessment results.*

Thanks for taking your time.


----------



## sounddonor (May 1, 2013)

kklas said:


> Hello seniors, *My post was unanswered before in this forum. kindly help me to dig in*.
> 
> I am going to migrate to Aussie as a Civil Engineering technician. I lodged my Assessment to Vetassess yesterday. I noticed that only 190 visa is available in NSW for my occupation right now. I am aware that my assessment will take about 12 weeks.
> 
> ...


what is your points breakdown?


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

takemeout said:


> I read somewhere else on this forum that multiple EOIs with different states, makes the system find out that you don't have a preferred destination. and will weaken your chances.
> 
> does this smell like ********?


May I ask to share the page or post which informed you that? Reason being many of them have multiple EOI's filled against each state. And I havent seen anyone having issues with it.


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

kklas said:


> Hello seniors, *My post was unanswered before in this forum. kindly help me to dig in*.
> 
> I am going to migrate to Aussie as a Civil Engineering technician. I lodged my Assessment to Vetassess yesterday. I noticed that only 190 visa is available in NSW for my occupation right now. I am aware that my assessment will take about 12 weeks.
> 
> ...


The changes happen during the start of financial year is what I think eep:


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

Pro-Rata Occupations - Invitation Trend have been updated with 07 December 2016 round results.

*DIBP Notification:*
Due to a technical issue, a number of our pro rata occupations were not updated for this round, and as a result, invitations were not issued for these occupations. The occupations effected will be updated in the next round to reflect any shortfalls that have occurred as a result.
*Registered Nurses* were included as a pro rata occupation in error for the 28 November 2016 Invitation round. Apologies for any inconvenience this may have caused.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

kklas said:


> Hello seniors, *My post was unanswered before in this forum. kindly help me to dig in*.
> 
> I am going to migrate to Aussie as a Civil Engineering technician. I lodged my Assessment to Vetassess yesterday. I noticed that only 190 visa is available in NSW for my occupation right now. I am aware that my assessment will take about 12 weeks.
> 
> ...




Such mid-year changes are very rare. However, did happen in the past for IT occupations. I dont see any changes happening with named occupation. 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## kklas (Sep 14, 2016)

sanjeewa said:


> what is your points breakdown?


Hi, Thanks for ur concerns.

My points are as followed.
Age 30yrs - 30
IELTS 6.5 - 00
Qualification- 10 or 15 ( Have 6 yrs experience after NDT , no experience after MEng Civil. Forwarded both to Vetassess last week)
Experience 6yrs - 10

Currently eligible with 190 if I receive 15 points or with IELTS 7:fingerscrossed:

Really worrying about changing my occupation in future as Eng Technicianeep:


----------



## cshilpa (Oct 6, 2016)

Hi,

If both Husband and Wife has their skills accessed through ACS , will that be of any additional benefit once we start searching jobs in Oz ??

I mean like if Husband hasn't gone through ACS and PR is dependant on Wife's points, will it be difficult for the partner to search a job in OZ later?

Please advice.

****************************
Category : 261311 ( Analyst Programmer )
IELTS : L-8.5, R-8, S-7, W-7 ( 10 points )
PTE : Currently preparing for the exam.
Exp : ( 10 - 6 = 4 years ) ( 5 points )
Education : 15 points
Age : 30 points
EOI 189 : 04/Sep/2016 (60 points )
EOI 190 : 11/Nov/2016 ( NSW 60+5 points)


----------



## sainini (Sep 15, 2016)

cshilpa said:


> Hi,
> 
> If both Husband and Wife has their skills accessed through ACS , will that be of any additional benefit once we start searching jobs in Oz ??
> 
> ...




About your query, once you are granted PR, there is nothing like who was the primary applicant. You both are permanent resident. PR has nothing to do with job search if there are opportunities,you both can grab them.

Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## cshilpa (Oct 6, 2016)

sainini said:


> About your query, once you are granted PR, there is nothing like who was the primary applicant. You both are permanent resident. PR has nothing to do with job search if there are opportunities,you both can grab them.
> 
> Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


Thank you 

Also as per my points brkdown in my signature, do you think its better for me to takeup PTE (am fedup of IELTS) and try to score max points to increase my ENG to 20 points and update my EOI? 

Or my partner can takeup PTE and score min points enough to log an EOI and submit a seperate EOI for 189 and 190 along with partner points (mine) ?

****************************
Category : 261311 ( Analyst Programmer )
IELTS : L-8.5, R-8, S-7, W-7 ( 10 points )
PTE : Currently preparing for the exam.
Exp : (10 - 6 = 4 years ) ( 5 points )
Education : 15 points
Age : 30 points
EOI 189 : 04/Sep/2016 (60 points )
EOI 190 : 11/Nov/2016 ( NSW 60+5 points)


----------



## Narayanan (Nov 3, 2016)

cshilpa said:


> Thank you
> 
> Also as per my points brkdown in my signature, do you think its better for me to takeup PTE (am fedup of IELTS) and try to score max points to increase my ENG to 20 points and update my EOI?
> 
> ...


If I'm not wrong you can expect a invite by Mar or April with your current score. Senior members, what do you say ?

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

cshilpa said:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




No difference. 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## sainini (Sep 15, 2016)

cshilpa said:


> Thank you
> 
> Also as per my points brkdown in my signature, do you think its better for me to takeup PTE (am fedup of IELTS) and try to score max points to increase my ENG to 20 points and update my EOI?
> 
> ...


Unfortunately, I am suffering from the same. I have the similar points. I have appeared thrice for Ielts and making my mind for pte but not very sure , you know scoring 20 points, not an easy one. But I still hope to appear again.

I am not very sure about your second scenario where you both can put an eoi and claim partner points for each other.

Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## theNovice (Jul 10, 2016)

*Question on non-migrating dependant (Mother)*

Hi Friends, 

I got an email from CO asking following:
1. Evidence of dependency for my mother
2. Evidence of member of family unit relationship - non-partner relative (mother)

From the Request detail attached to CO's email I understand that for #2 we need for 47A. 
Any idea what could be provided as evidence for #1??

Also the CO asked Medicals for Spouse, Kid and Mother. But did not ask for my (Primary Applicant) Medicals. Since it was not asked can i go ahead without medicals? Since I do not have HAPID, is it ok not to get Medicals?


----------



## Hi_Venkat (May 18, 2016)

Hi Friends,

I had lodged my 190 EOI for NSW(65+5=70 pts) on 15th May 2016. My ANZSCO Code: 261312 and my Exp. is 8 years 2 months (ACS Assessment). 

Any idea when I will be invited.

Thank you all.

Category : 261312 - Developer/Programmer
IELTS : L-6, R-6, S-6, W-6 ( 0 points ) 
ACS positive : (8+ years ) ( 15 points )
Education : 15 points
Age : 30 points 
Spouse Nomination : 5 Points
EOI Submitted : 15/May/2016 - 190 (65+5 )
Invite : ????


----------



## takemeout (Dec 5, 2016)

I applied for visa 189 & 190 for nsw and vic (65+5). my job 233513 is on prorata for last 2 rounds with 70 points cutoff. Any views on my chances to get invited by state 
(Details below)

English: overall 8.0 
Experience: 9 years


----------



## OZCallingUs (Jul 24, 2016)

Hi_Venkat said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I had lodged my 190 EOI for NSW(65+5=70 pts) on 15th May 2016. My ANZSCO Code: 261312 and my Exp. is 8 years 2 months (ACS Assessment).
> 
> ...


With 65 points for 2613, why didn't you apply for 189?

You would have received an invite by now

Sent from my LG-H630D using Tapatalk


----------



## sainini (Sep 15, 2016)

Hi_Venkat said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I had lodged my 190 EOI for NSW(65+5=70 pts) on 15th May 2016. My ANZSCO Code: 261312 and my Exp. is 8 years 2 months (ACS Assessment).
> 
> ...


Venkat, you have overall good score, very nice experience points however the the reason that you did not receive the invitation is your English score for sure because that is the criteria that you should have all 7 in English. Try taking English test and improve your score and also I am not sure that you have mentioned 189 or not but when you improve your score you should do that.

Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Naveenk14 (Mar 4, 2016)

Hi_Venkat said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I had lodged my 190 EOI for NSW(65+5=70 pts) on 15th May 2016. My ANZSCO Code: 261312 and my Exp. is 8 years 2 months (ACS Assessment).
> 
> ...




Did you apply in 189? I have the similar points in 261313. I saw in 189 people got invitation with 65 points having 0 points from english.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kklas (Sep 14, 2016)

andreyx108b said:


> Such mid-year changes are very rare. However, did happen in the past for IT occupations. I dont see any changes happening with named occupation.
> 
> 
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


Hello, thank you very much. I was bit worried and seems like now I can keep hopes :fingerscrossed:


----------



## kklas (Sep 14, 2016)

Hello seniors,

I have another query about showing of Proof of fund. kindly help me with these...

1. Will NSW ask to show proof of fund during the process? If they will, How much will it be?

2. In what stage will they request it?

3. What are the other states which ask such a deposit?

4. What are the conditions for it? I mean, if I deposit the required amount to my bank and then forward them bank statement letter, can I withdraw the amount from my account as soon as possible?

Cheers


----------



## blackrider89 (Jul 14, 2014)

kklas said:


> Hello seniors,
> 
> I have another query about showing of Proof of fund. kindly help me with these...
> 
> ...


No.


----------



## kklas (Sep 14, 2016)

blackrider89 said:


> No.


Hi, thanks for replying :tea:

are you sure about this? What are the other states which request such fund showing?


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

kklas said:


> Hello seniors,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




1. No


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## kklas (Sep 14, 2016)

andreyx108b said:


> 1. No]
> 
> Hey thanks for your reply. kindly tell me the other states which request such a fund showing?


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

kklas said:


> andreyx108b said:
> 
> 
> > 1. No]
> ...


----------



## kklas (Sep 14, 2016)

andreyx108b said:


> kklas said:
> 
> 
> > To be honest,not sure. I think ACT and VIC? You can check yourself, just go through their programs.
> ...


----------



## sounddonor (May 1, 2013)

kklas said:


> andreyx108b said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks. I will go through. I thought that NSW requests for such a fund showing for skill immigration.
> ...


----------



## kklas (Sep 14, 2016)

sanjeewa said:


> kklas said:
> 
> 
> > I have never seen that kind of request from NSW, I have been following this forum for 3 years now
> ...


----------



## Alizar20098 (Nov 8, 2016)

Did anyone got nsw approval for the application for nomination nsw lodged on 1tth November , this week ?


----------



## Hi_Venkat (May 18, 2016)

Hi Naveen, 

Yes, I have applied for 189 as well. However, I didn't get a positive invite from either.

When did you lodge your EOI? Are you referring immitracker to track the invites who got with 0 points in english?? 

Thanks,
Venkat


----------



## Hi_Venkat (May 18, 2016)

Hi_Venkat said:


> Hi Naveen,
> 
> Hi Naveen,
> 
> ...


----------



## Naveenk14 (Mar 4, 2016)

Hi_Venkat said:


> Hi_Venkat said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Naveen,
> ...


----------



## Roy2017 (Apr 23, 2016)

Frnds one question .Did NSW will send the invite to the people who already have received 189 invitation today . Do they have any filter in place to avoid double invitation ,so that other people will get chance .senior member please comment .


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RajforAUS (Feb 10, 2016)

Can applicants still expect invites after the first day of invitation round and until the next invitation round?

Where can we know the cut off date for both 189 and 190 (NSW) for job code 2611111 (ICT Business Analyst)?

Age: 25 points, Education:15 points, Exp: 5points, PTE: 20 points (1/Dec/2016), ACS:23/Jan/2016, EOI (189 and NSW 190) submission date: 5/Dec/2016, Job code: 261111(ICT Business Analyst) Invite awaited......


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

RajforAUS said:


> Can applicants still expect invites after the first day of invitation round and until the next invitation round?
> 
> Where can we know the cut off date for both 189 and 190 (NSW) for job code 2611111 (ICT Business Analyst)?
> 
> Age: 25 points, Education:15 points, Exp: 5points, PTE: 20 points (1/Dec/2016), ACS:23/Jan/2016, EOI (189 and NSW 190) submission date: 5/Dec/2016, Job code: 261111(ICT Business Analyst) Invite awaited......




There are no cutoff for sc190, for sc189 cut iff with 65 points is roughly 10/06/16


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## hari_it_ram (Jun 30, 2013)

Roy2017 said:


> Frnds one question .Did NSW will send the invite to the people who already have received 189 invitation today . Do they have any filter in place to avoid double invitation ,so that other people will get chance .senior member please comment .
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




I don't think so, if you have two EOI, one for 189 and for 190, you may get invite for both even after the other EOI is already invite. That's the reason why few members withdraw EOI to help others.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. Please excuse typos.


----------



## hari_it_ram (Jun 30, 2013)

andreyx108b said:


> There are no cutoff for sc190, for sc189 cut iff with 65 points is roughly 10/06/16
> 
> 
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk




Hey Andrey,

Any plans for my tracker Immigration mobile apps?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. Please excuse typos.


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

hari_it_ram said:


> Hey Andrey,
> 
> Any plans for my tracker Immigration mobile apps?
> 
> ...


If that happens, it would be awesome!


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

hari_it_ram said:


> Hey Andrey,
> 
> Any plans for my tracker Immigration mobile apps?
> 
> ...




Yes  in development  


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## hari_it_ram (Jun 30, 2013)

andreyx108b said:


> Yes  in development
> 
> 
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk




Oh great, If possible for wearables too 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. Please excuse typos.


----------



## vsb546 (Apr 16, 2016)

should we expect any invites from NSW tomorrow.


----------



## hari_it_ram (Jun 30, 2013)

vsb546 said:


> should we expect any invites from NSW tomorrow.




I really doubt they will send anymore for this year in spite of informing that they are closed till Jan 1st week. Will be happy if I am wrong.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. Please excuse typos.


----------



## Toshee (Aug 24, 2015)

hari_it_ram said:


> I really doubt they will send anymore for this year in spite of informing that they are closed till Jan 1st week. Will be happy if I am wrong.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. Please excuse typos.


Hi,

Do you think is there any chance to get NSW invite till January end, based on my signature ?


----------



## hari_it_ram (Jun 30, 2013)

Toshee said:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> 
> Do you think is there any chance to get NSW invite till January end, based on my signature ?




I am from Mobile can't view your sign fully and for NSW, Feb to May is what we have to look out for.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. Please excuse typos.


----------



## Toshee (Aug 24, 2015)

hari_it_ram said:


> I am from Mobile can't view your sign fully and for NSW, Feb to May is what we have to look out for.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. Please excuse typos.


__________________
Software Engineer (261313)
ACS Positive :02/11/2015
PTE :05-July-2016 (65+ each)
Points breakdown :- 30age+15edu+5exp+10English= 60+5(190)
Applied for 189 : 7-July-2016
Applied for NSW EOI : 24-Sep-2016(60+5)
Acknowledge mail from Vic : 09-Sep-2016(65 points) 
Invite :- Victoria :- 12/12/2016


----------



## hari_it_ram (Jun 30, 2013)

Toshee said:


> __________________
> 
> Software Engineer (261313)
> 
> ...




You have invite from VIC then why do you want to wait for NSW?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. Please excuse typos.


----------



## Alizar20098 (Nov 8, 2016)

If i am not wrong the skilled migration office nsw is closed till 9th January ?


----------



## Nikhilkohli90 (Oct 18, 2016)

Hi

I'm Nikhil from India, I've submitted my EOI on *4th October 2016* under *sc-190* for *NSW*.
Could someone please let me know when can I expect EOI reply from NSW?

My Points break-through is as follow--
Trade - 263111 (Computer Network Professionals)
Age- 30 Points
English - 10 Points ( PTE : L:79;R:65,S:90,W:73)
Education - 15 Points
State/Territory Nomination - 5 points
*Total - 60 Points*

-
Nikhil


----------



## vsb546 (Apr 16, 2016)

We would like to remind our customers that the NSW business and skilled migration office will close on 24 December 2016 for the holiday period, and will reopen on 9 January 2017. During this time, we are unable to process nomination applications or respond to your enquiries. 

I seen this information on NSW immigration site.. so we might expect some invitations in next few days... i might be wrong but still expecting some positive outcome since waiting long time. Correct if I am wrong. Thanks.


----------



## kubaza (Sep 24, 2013)

Hi people.

I have been waiting NSW nomination for 190 with 60 points (55+5) since Sept 2015. 
No invitation yet. 
Could you guess how long more should i wait? 
(nothing is wrong or suspicious in my EOI, there shouldnt be any problem)

Points breakdown:
30 - age
15 - bachelor
10 - ielts 7,5
0 - work experience ( 2,5 year work experience)


----------



## ricky7 (Aug 21, 2016)

State/Territory nominations 2016

Nominations by State and Territory Governments – November 2016
The number of intending migrants who received nominations from State and Territory Governments in October 2016 is shown in the table below:
Visa subclass	ACT	NSW NT	Qld	SA	Tas.	Vic.	WA	Total

190 visa 66 244 11 105 134 64 141 17 782

Nominations by State and Territory Governments – 2016/17 total activity
The number of intending migrants who received nominations from State and Territory Governments from 1 July 2016 to the end of November 2016 is shown in the following table:
​Visa subclass	ACT	NSW NT	Qld	SA	Tas.	Vic.	WA	Total

190visa 286 997 76	612	642	197	967	101	3878


----------



## ricky7 (Aug 21, 2016)

Here is the nsw has invited so far foR 190 visa,
Nominations by State and Territory Governments – 2016/17 total activity
The number of intending migrants who received nominations from State and Territory Governments from 1 July 2016 to the end of November 2016 is shown in the following table:
​ACT	NSW	NT	Qld	SA	Tas.	Vic.	WA	Total
286	997	76	612	642	197	967	101	3878


----------



## kklas (Sep 14, 2016)

Hello guys, :yo:

If I fill an EOI with total 60 (55+5) points under my occupation for NSW 190 subclass, Will there be any chance to receive an ITA?  How long it will take?

I know that a big competition is there with applicants who scored like 65, 70, 75. I am currently boosting my IELTS score.:nerd:

Thanks


----------



## Roy2017 (Apr 23, 2016)

Guys can we expect any invite today 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jana1234 (Jul 2, 2016)

No invites today?


----------



## sounddonor (May 1, 2013)

Updated my EOI by adding another 5 points for partner skill.


----------



## libati (Dec 21, 2016)

I have lodged an EOI for NSW on 19th Dec . May I know when can I expect an invitation, will it take more than 6 months?
EOI 189 - 60 Points - Dec 13th ( i know people from 2015 are stillw aiting. so lost hope on that)
EOI 190 (NSW) 65 Points - Dec 19th

Should I wait for NSW or can I go for partner assessmnet to get 70 points


----------



## kklas (Sep 14, 2016)

sanjeewa said:


> Updated my EOI by adding another 5 points for partner skill.


hi, Interesting.  In my case, will there any chance with 55+5 for 190 NSW? I have my doubts.ainkiller:

Is it necessary to have experience in relevant occupation for scoring partner? 

cheers


----------



## sainini (Sep 15, 2016)

kklas said:


> hi, Interesting.  In my case, will there any chance with 55+5 for 190 NSW? I have my doubts.ainkiller:
> 
> Is it necessary to have experience in relevant occupation for scoring partner?
> 
> cheers


Your partner's job code must me in the same occupation list as yourself. Not necessarily the same job code.

Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## sounddonor (May 1, 2013)

sainini said:


> Your partner's job code must me in the same occupation list as yourself. Not necessarily the same job code.
> 
> Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


Yes furthermore, Partner should have IELTS or PTE each band 6 or above and age should be less than 50 years and must get an assessment from ACS or relevant authority


----------



## kklas (Sep 14, 2016)

sainini said:


> Your partner's job code must me in the same occupation list as yourself. Not necessarily the same job code.
> 
> Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


Hi, thanks. Will there be any chance with 55+5 for 190 NSW?:bolt:

Cheers


----------



## sounddonor (May 1, 2013)

kklas said:


> Hi, thanks. Will there be any chance with 55+5 for 190 NSW?:bolt:
> 
> Cheers


What is your point break down, To be frank, English points play major role in NSW state sponsorship Just check immitracker under your occupation to see any body got invites for 55+5


----------



## sainini (Sep 15, 2016)

kklas said:


> Hi, thanks. Will there be any chance with 55+5 for 190 NSW?:bolt:
> 
> Cheers


Bro I am also hanging in here you can check my signature, have got 60+5 points and waiting since September for NSW or any luck 190 cutoff coming down to 60.

Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## sounddonor (May 1, 2013)

@kkls, In my personal opinion don't waste your time on IELTS just do PTE and try to score 79+ you will get 20 points. Lots of folks have achieved that.


----------



## manishabajpai (Dec 21, 2016)

Hi All,

I have to file EOI for 190 subclass for the job category ICT security specialist. However, I can see that Victoria State has announced that due to a large volume of skilled visa nomination applications received, applications for Information and Communications Technology (ICT) occupations will not be accepted from 11 November 2016 to 6 March 2017.

The closure will be for a period of four months, however further updates will be provided should this be extended.

The occupations affected by the temporary closure are:

135112 ICT Project Manager
261111 ICT Business Analyst
261112 Systems Analyst
261311 Analyst Programmer
261312 Developer Programmer
261313 Software Engineer
261314 Software Tester
261399 Software and Applications Programmers nec
262111 Database Administrator
262112 ICT Security Specialist
263111 Computer Network and Systems Engineer

This temporary closure will allow processing of all outstanding applications and reduce the risk of delay for future applicants. 

All applications currently in process, and received prior to this date, will be assessed against current guidelines and an outcome will be provided in due course.

This update is applicable for all applicants going for state sponsorship with Victoria under 190 & 489 sub class.


I have few queries here:

1. Can I go ahead and still submit the EOI by using ANY state option? However, as per my understanding this job category is only nominated by Vctoria. So should I wait till march or if i submit now and get a rejection will i be able to submit again?

2. What is the process to get nomination from victoria?

3. Is there any other alternative to apply as this category is only listed under 190? or Can someone confirm if this can be applied under 189 as well ?

Thanks


----------



## kklas (Sep 14, 2016)

sainini said:


> Bro I am also hanging in here you can check my signature, have got 60+5 points and waiting since September for NSW or any luck 190 cutoff coming down to 60.
> 
> Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


Then seems like there will not be any chance with 55+5 for NSW


----------



## sounddonor (May 1, 2013)

kklas said:


> Then seems like there will not be any chance with 55+5 for NSW


I can see few invites under your job code for 55. You will get invite just do your English exam

https://myimmitracker.com/en/au/trackers/expression-of-interest-sc190


----------



## sainini (Sep 15, 2016)

manishabajpai said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have to file EOI for 190 subclass for the job category ICT security specialist. However, I can see that Victoria State has announced that due to a large volume of skilled visa nomination applications received, applications for Information and Communications Technology (ICT) occupations will not be accepted from 11 November 2016 to 6 March 2017.
> 
> ...


In case of Victoria,you have to submit a separate application on the Victoria site only and for doing that you have to have an eoi application as well. So no harm in putting your eoi but if your job code is only open in Victoria then you have to submit an application later in march.

Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## sainini (Sep 15, 2016)

sanjeewa said:


> I can see few invites under your job code for 55. You will get invite just do your English exam
> 
> https://myimmitracker.com/en/au/trackers/expression-of-interest-sc190


@kklas sanjeev is right here. There is no hard fact that you can not get the invitation even with the lesser points. So may be you can score good in your English test

Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## kklas (Sep 14, 2016)

sanjeewa said:


> @kkls, In my personal opinion don't waste your time on IELTS just do PTE and try to score 79+ you will get 20 points. Lots of folks have achieved that.


Thanks bro, I have noticed that also. But the problem is my typing speed is not pretty fast which should compulsory in essays . So that is why I selected IELTS again.


----------



## Victim190 (Nov 10, 2016)

ricky7 said:


> State/Territory nominations 2016
> 
> Nominations by State and Territory Governments – November 2016
> The number of intending migrants who received nominations from State and Territory Governments in October 2016 is shown in the table below:
> ...


bro no luck yet. Even as a nurse where there are not much applicants. frustrations. 9 months passed.


----------



## manishabajpai (Dec 21, 2016)

sainini said:


> In case of Victoria,you have to submit a separate application on the Victoria site only and for doing that you have to have an eoi application as well. So no harm in putting your eoi but if your job code is only open in Victoria then you have to submit an application later in march.
> 
> Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


Hi Sainini,

Thanks for the reply. So I want to know shall I choose "ANY" state option or choose only Victoria while submitting EOI in case if I want to lodge application in March.
Please suggest. 


Thanks,
Manisha


----------



## sainini (Sep 15, 2016)

manishabajpai said:


> Hi Sainini,
> 
> Thanks for the reply. So I want to know shall I choose "ANY" state option or choose only Victoria while submitting EOI in case if I want to lodge application in March.
> Please suggest.
> ...


You should select any for now. You never know you may get lucky from any other state. Later you can change.

Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## manishabajpai (Dec 21, 2016)

sainini said:


> You should select any for now. You never know you may get lucky from any other state. Later you can change.
> 
> Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


Hi Sainini,

Thanks for your quick response.

Could you clarify the below which I have taken from the victoria website? "selecting Victoria as your preference, and notify Victoria of this." Also is EOI valid for certain duration ?

I have one more question on the Family members. Currently I am unmarried but in future if I want to include my father and future spouse should I mention yes in the question Are there any family members the client would like to include in a future application?

Will this likely cause any impact if i migrate alone, in terms of VISA fee or something ?

"Victorian nomination is valid for four months from the date of the nomination notification email. Within this time period you will need to lodge an EOI through SkillSelect, *selecting Victoria as your preference, and notify Victoria of this.*

If you have registered your EOI on SkillSelect and you are nominated by the Victorian Government, you will automatically receive an invitation to apply, subject to occupation ceilings. 

If we do not receive your valid EOI reference number within the four month period, your application will expire and your file will be closed."


----------



## sainini (Sep 15, 2016)

manishabajpai said:


> Hi Sainini,
> 
> Thanks for your quick response.
> 
> ...


Hello Manisha,

For your queries,

1: The eoi is valid for 2 years as far as I can remember. And when you file an application there is an option to mention the eoi #. This is where you inform them that you have an eoi in place so that once they decide to nominate you, they can intimate DIBP about it and you receive ITA invitation to apply in your eoi.

2: You should mention Yes , if you want your father to move with you and his details. About the spouse , well you are not married for now and if not planning to do so in near future so no point in mentioning it. Once you do get married and still have not received invitation , you can update your details with the course of events.

3: about the fees , yes it will cost you more. For single person it is 3600 aud around roughly 2 lac rupees. I will suggest you to check the following link

http://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Visa/Fees

I hope , I am able to answer your questions.

Best,
Nitish Saini

Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## ricky7 (Aug 21, 2016)

Victim190 said:


> bro no luck yet. Even as a nurse where there are not much applicants. frustrations. 9 months passed.


They have invited 997 for 190 categories till end of November still left about 3000 invitation, hopefully they will speed up the gear and all we get invitation after NY.:fingerscrossed:


----------



## niharika13 (Dec 21, 2016)

Hello everyone,

I've submitted my EOI on 15th Dec 2016 under sc-190 for NSW. 
Curious to know your thoughts when can I expect EOI reply from NSW?

My Points break-through is as follow--
Trade - 261112 (System Analyst)
Age- 30 Points
English - 10 Points ( PTE : L:86;R:82,S:90,W:74)
Education - 15 Points
Experience - 5 Points
Spouse - 5
State/Territory Nomination - 5 points
Total - 65+5 =70 Points


----------



## Nomaddie (Dec 4, 2016)

manishabajpai said:


> sainini said:
> 
> 
> > You should select any for now. You never know you may get lucky from any other state. Later you can change.
> ...





sainini said:


> manishabajpai said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Sainini,
> ...


Can you take this conversation to a Victoria thread. This is specifically for help with NSW. 

Thanks


----------



## manishabajpai (Dec 21, 2016)

sainini said:


> Hello Manisha,
> 
> For your queries,
> 
> ...



Hi Nitish,

Sorry for bothering again. Thanks for the detailed and quick response. So as of now there is no plans for my father to move with me. So my question was more towards will I be still charged if my father does not move with me initially and I have mentioned as Yes in the EOI as a future applicant?

Also, will ANY option in EOI be suitable even if I later apply for Victoria ? Cause as per the website they say nominate for Victoria in the EOI.

Regards,
Manisha


----------



## Nomaddie (Dec 4, 2016)

manishabajpai said:


> sainini said:
> 
> 
> > Hello Manisha,
> ...


Seriously


----------



## sainini (Sep 15, 2016)

Nomaddie said:


> Can you take this conversation to a Victoria thread. This is specifically for help with NSW.
> 
> Thanks


Apologies people, I was on my phone and did not realise it's not the Victorian tread. I just wrote answers as questions came. However it's just general information. 

Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## sainini (Sep 15, 2016)

manishabajpai said:


> Hi Nitish,
> 
> Sorry for bothering again. Thanks for the detailed and quick response. So as of now there is no plans for my father to move with me. So my question was more towards will I be still charged if my father does not move with me initially and I have mentioned as Yes in the EOI as a future applicant?
> 
> ...


Manisha you can subscribe to Victorian thread on the forum for Victoria related questions and I will send u a message for this question. Do check your message section.

Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## niharika13 (Dec 21, 2016)

Hello everyone,

I've submitted my EOI on 15th Dec 2016 under sc-190 for NSW. 
Curious to know your thoughts when can I expect EOI reply from NSW?

My Points break-through is as follow--
Trade - 261112 (System Analyst)
Age- 30 Points
English - 10 Points ( PTE : L:86;R:82,S:90,W:74)
Education - 15 Points
Experience - 5 Points
Spouse - 5
State/Territory Nomination - 5 points
Total - 65+5 =70 Points


----------



## Farheen1985 (Jun 3, 2015)

Hi, 
I had submitted my EOI on 25/10/2016 for 190 & 489 for any State, The break up poits given below . I got 60 points for 190 and 65 for 489 but still afteralmost 3 months i have not received any invitation. Kindly suggest what i should do.

Occupation is Software Engineer - 261313

Criteria Points Bracket Skilled - 190 Skilled-489
Date * 10/11/2016 00:03:06 10/11/2016 00:03:06
Age 33 - 39 25 25
English Competent 0 0
educational Degree 15 15
State/Territory 5 10
Aus Exp 5 5
Ind Exp 10 10
Total 60 65


----------



## Nikhilkohli90 (Oct 18, 2016)

Hi

I'm Nikhil from India, I've submitted my EOI on *4th October 2016* under *sc-190* for *NSW*.
Could someone please let me know when can I expect EOI reply from NSW?

My Points break-through is as follow--
Trade - 263111 (Computer Network Professionals)
Age- 30 Points
English - 10 Points ( PTE : L:79;R:65,S:90,W:73)
Education - 15 Points
State/Territory Nomination - 5 points
*Total - 60 Points*

-
Nikhil


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

Pro-Rata Occupations - Invitation Trend have been updated with 21 December 2016 round results!


----------



## Nikhilkohli90 (Oct 18, 2016)

BulletAK said:


> Pro-Rata Occupations - Invitation Trend have been updated with 21 December 2016 round results!


According to you when can I expect my EOI

My Points break-through is as follow--
Trade - 263111 (Computer Network Professionals)
Age- 30 Points
English - 10 Points ( PTE : L:79;R:65,S:90,W:73)
Education - 15 Points
State/Territory Nomination - 5 points
Total - 60 Points


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

Nikhilkohli90 said:


> According to you when can I expect my EOI
> 
> My Points break-through is as follow--
> Trade - 263111 (Computer Network Professionals)
> ...


You don't fall under 189 visa category since your points are 55 without state sponsorship. So an estimated time cannot be calculated. 

You must have opted for 190 visa and it depends on which state you have applied for so is depends when they will start to issue invite against your occupation.


----------



## Fazil3 (Jul 20, 2016)

Hi,

Could any one please confirm what is the latest EOI date-of-effect that received an NSW-190 invite for nomination for 261313-Software Engineer with (60+5) points?

As per the immi tracker, I see the latest date-of effect for 261313-Software Engineer with (60+5) points was 02-10-2016 during the invitation round on 27-10-2016. Could some one please advice on this?


----------



## umaerkhan (Nov 7, 2016)

Nikhilkohli90 said:


> According to you when can I expect my EOI
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Would suggest you don't make hopes from nsw i lost 9 months on same point , but try Victoria 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lily0828 (Nov 20, 2016)

Fazil3 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Could any one please confirm what is the latest EOI date-of-effect that received an NSW-190 invite for nomination for 261313-Software Engineer with (60+5) points?
> 
> As per the immi tracker, I see the latest date-of effect for 261313-Software Engineer with (60+5) points was 02-10-2016 during the invitation round on 27-10-2016. Could some one please advice on this?


NSW doesnt follow regular date pattern that is followed by the 189 system. They have their own way of inviting people.

current trend for 261313 ppl are getting invites if they have exp 10 english 10/20. 

Hope that helps.. Senior folks correct me if I am wrong


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

ricky7 said:


> They have invited 997 for 190 categories till end of November still left about 3000 invitation, hopefully they will speed up the gear and all we get invitation after NY.:fingerscrossed:




The busiest time in terms of invites, for NSW is Jan-April, with a peak in Feb-March.


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Fazil3 (Jul 20, 2016)

I was in the idea that NSW picks from the earliest eoi date of effect among the people who belong to the same occupation with same set of points.


----------



## Nomaddie (Dec 4, 2016)

Fazil3 said:


> I was in the idea that NSW picks from the earliest eoi date of effect among the people who belong to the same occupation with same set of points.


A basic scan of the NSW website will tell you the order of criteria by which they invite. 

Occupation
(DIBP) points score
English language ability
Skilled employment

Date of effect will come into play after this.

But, this is just a guide for selection. They remain free to change this as necessary, to suit the needs and demands of the state.


----------



## Fazil3 (Jul 20, 2016)

Thank you Lily and Nomaddie for your responses. Now, I get the idea of it.

@ Lily,
I just submitted my EOI only few days before you did.
My details are,

Category : 261313 ( Software Engineer )
ACS positive : ( 9.6 - 6 = 3.6 years ) ( 5 points )
IELTS: L7.5, R7, W7, S8.5 - ( 10 points )
Education : 15 points
Age : 30 points
EOI Submitted : 08/NOV/2016 ( 190 (NSW 60+5 ) - 65 )
Invitation : Waiting....




Nomaddie said:


> A basic scan of the NSW website will tell you the order of criteria by which they invite.
> 
> Occupation
> (DIBP) points score
> ...


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Fazil3 said:


> I was in the idea that NSW picks from the earliest eoi date of effect among the people who belong to the same occupation with same set of points.




No relationship with DOE.


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Fazil3 (Jul 20, 2016)

Thanks Andrey. Therefore, I believe I need to take PTE and score 79 plus to get 20 points of it.



andreyx108b said:


> No relationship with DOE.
> 
> 
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## ausindi (Dec 25, 2016)

Hello guys,

I am new to forum and I would like to apply for ACS but i have big confusion for 261312 and 261313.

following is my experience breakdown.

March 2009- June 2010 - web developer
Aug 2010-June2011 - programmer
September 2011 - till today
Software engineer
Sr. Software engineer
Team lead
Tech lead

How do I select ANZSCO based on my experience?

I have over all experience of 8+ years but I am not sure how ACS calculate experience while assessment.


----------



## Narayanan (Nov 3, 2016)

ausindi said:


> Hello guys,
> 
> I am new to forum and I would like to apply for ACS but i have big confusion for 261312 and 261313.
> 
> ...


That's the common question everyone generally gets into. You can consider yourself into a broad category of software engineer with anzsco code of 261313 and go ahead with ACS . That's my opinion . This code got invites early today when compared to 261311 and 261312 .. 12 also got a few invites though. 261311 is the worst 

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Bsrsyd (Dec 25, 2016)

Hi ,

I am new to this forum and would like to about the 189 and 190 in accounting stream

As I have lodge my 189 general accounting with 70 points on 25 September, what are the chances of me getting an invite before March end as my visa expire and with 190 NSW as the lodgement date is 2 November for general accounting, when can I expect a NSW as.

My points goes like

Age : 30
Education : 20
English : 10
Experience :5
PY :5

Guys responses would be highly appreciated .


----------



## ausindi (Dec 25, 2016)

Narayanan said:


> That's the common question everyone generally gets into. You can consider yourself into a broad category of software engineer with anzsco code of 261313 and go ahead with ACS . That's my opinion . This code got invites early today when compared to 261311 and 261312 .. 12 also got a few invites though. 261311 is the worst
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


Thank you for your reply.

but for how many points I will get as software engineer? 5 years or 8years?


----------



## mandy2137 (Mar 5, 2014)

Hi guys, 

Merry Christmas to all of you. 

When applying for NSW 190, do we need to submit EOI first? or is there any other fore step?


----------



## umaerkhan (Nov 7, 2016)

mandy2137 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Merry Christmas to all of you.
> 
> When applying for NSW 190, do we need to submit EOI first? or is there any other fore step?




For nsw only eoi 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rohit5 (Apr 4, 2013)

*newbie*

Hi All,

Could anyone please let me know my chances of getting nsw invitation.
I am going to get 10 points for experience on January 1st 2017.

Please find the points breakup.

Age --> 25
Education --> 15
English --> 10
Experience --> 10 (on 1st January 2017)

Total = 60 + 5 (state sponsorship)

Date of EOI = 1st January 2017 (after getting 10 points)


Could any one please reply. I am curious to know about my chances of getting invitation. Thanks in advance.

Thanks and Regards,
Rohit


----------



## umaerkhan (Nov 7, 2016)

rohit5 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Nsw gives invites on higher english score and job code. Anyways your score will be good after jan so it will be fine probably 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fazil3 (Jul 20, 2016)

Hi Rohit,

what is your job jode?



rohit5 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Could anyone please let me know my chances of getting nsw invitation.
> I am going to get 10 points for experience on January 1st 2017.
> ...


----------



## rohit5 (Apr 4, 2013)

*newbie*

Thank you umaerkhan. My job code is 261313 software engineer.
Could you please let me know my chances of getting nsw invite.

Thanks and Regards,
Rohit



umaerkhan said:


> Nsw gives invites on higher english score and job code. Anyways your score will be good after jan so it will be fine probably
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rohit5 (Apr 4, 2013)

*newbie*

Thank you Fazil3. My job code is 261313 software engineer.
I have been waiting with 55 +5 points from June 2016.
On Jan 1st 2017 I will get 5 additional points for experience.
Could you please let me know my chances of getting nsw invite.

Thanks and Regards,
Rohit



Fazil3 said:


> Hi Rohit,
> 
> what is your job jode?


----------



## Fazil3 (Jul 20, 2016)

My job code is 261313 as well. I lodged 190 NSW EOI on 8 Nov 2016 with 60+5 points and still waiting for an invite.

Probably we may get some good number of invites between Feb to May. :fingerscrossed:



rohit5 said:


> Thank you Fazil3. My job code is 261313 software engineer.
> I have been waiting with 55 +5 points from June 2016.
> On Jan 1st 2017 I will get 5 additional points for experience.
> Could you please let me know my chances of getting nsw invite.
> ...


----------



## rohit5 (Apr 4, 2013)

*newbie*

Thank you Fazil3.

Thanks and Regards,
Rohit



Fazil3 said:


> My job code is 261313 as well. I lodged 190 NSW EOI on 8 Nov 2016 with 60+5 points and still waiting for an invite.
> 
> Probably we may get some good number of invites between Feb to May. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## theNovice (Jul 10, 2016)

*Medicals for non-migrating dependant (mother)*

Hi Friends, 

Reposting this question as I was not getting response.

I got an email from CO asking following:
1. Evidence of dependency for my mother
2. Evidence of member of family unit relationship - non-partner relative (mother)
3. Medicals

Any thoughts is it good idea to get medicals and other documentation for mother. I was not expecting them to ask details of mother. 
I am worried it would delay the process if I submit mother's details. Is there a way to exclude mother from my dependant list.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

theNovice said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




You put your mum in your app, as a dependent, therefore you will need to provide those or remove her from your application. 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Fazil3 (Jul 20, 2016)

I don't have an answer to your question, but I m really glad to see that NSW is inviting 261313 candidates even with 60+5 points.

Hope things will go well for you.. All the best.




theNovice said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> Reposting this question as I was not getting response.
> 
> ...


----------



## bony (Jun 27, 2016)

theNovice said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> Reposting this question as I was not getting response.
> 
> ...


 hi 
you have to provide evidence that you are supporting your mother and she is dependent on you .
it also may require showing proof of all her medical bills and expenses were paid by you. you are the only child who can take care max you have 1 more bro /sis.
you are taking care of all or most of her expenses. 
she is widow ( if she is ).
her marriage certificate and death certificate of father ( in case applicable).
she also is supposed to have fucntional english esle 8000- 10000 aud would have to be submitted.

take advice form other members also .


----------



## BiomedicalEngineerSL (Dec 13, 2016)

Hi everyone,

I have lodged my EOI for 190 from NSW on the 8th of August with 55+5(with sponsorship). Any idea when I would receive an invite? Any Bio medical Engineers here?

ANZSCO: 233913 (Biomedical Engineer)
Engineers Australia Applied: 4th January 2016
Assessment received: 4th August 2016
IELTS : 7 each
EOI Lodged: 8th August 
DIBP: 55 +5(Sponsorship)


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

bony said:


> hi
> 
> you have to provide evidence that you are supporting your mother and she is dependent on you .
> 
> ...




Where did $10,000 AUD came from?


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## hjauhari (May 2, 2016)

Hi Folks,

Can anyone suggest that if the work experience count increases, in that case does our EOI updated automatically or we need to manually update the EOI?
for example in January on papers I'll be completing 5 years and right now I have only 5 points of workex as per ACS so in january my work ex point will be automatically upgraded to 10 or not?or Once again ACS check required!!
Please help!!

Thanks,
Joe


----------



## Kasun.Tharaka (Sep 29, 2016)

Hi All, 
This happen to my friend and appreciate your advice.
He got a relative in Vic and he can get the sponsorship from that relative.and currently he is going to claim partner points from his wife as well.(Wife's Ielts and assessment all done)
But now his agent saying they cannot claim partner 5 pts while in Relative sponsorship(489) VISA.
is it true? Because this agent is not updated and he has done several silly mistakes recently , so they do not rely on him.
Appreciate your advice.


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

hjauhari said:


> Hi Folks,
> 
> Can anyone suggest that if the work experience count increases, in that case does our EOI updated automatically or we need to manually update the EOI?
> for example in January on papers I'll be completing 5 years and right now I have only 5 points of workex as per ACS so in january my work ex point will be automatically upgraded to 10 or not?or Once again ACS check required!!
> ...


If you have left your employment END DATE as BLANK in your EOI, then it should get updated automatically.


----------



## bony (Jun 27, 2016)

andreyx108b said:


> Where did $10,000 AUD came from?
> 
> 
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


hi , 
there is a second installment for those dependents above age 18 without proof of functional english of approx 4800 AUD . 

regards


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

bony said:


> hi ,
> 
> there is a second installment for those dependents above age 18 without proof of functional english of approx 4800 AUD .
> 
> ...




Its a vac2 payment, but its not 8 or 10k. 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## tikky72 (Jul 15, 2015)

I have submitted my EOI with 70 + 5 points with Proficient English for General Accountant 221111.

Can anyone suggest me that is there chance to get invite from NSW. Or I should go for PTE to get 20 points. 

Date of EOI: 19/Dec/2016


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

tikky72 said:


> I have submitted my EOI with 70 + 5 points with Proficient English for General Accountant 221111.
> 
> Can anyone suggest me that is there chance to get invite from NSW. Or I should go for PTE to get 20 points.
> 
> Date of EOI: 19/Dec/2016


you have bright chances to be invited by NSW with 70+5 points

if you can wait some time then you may get an invite for 189 also

plan the things accordingly


----------



## tikky72 (Jul 15, 2015)

sultan_azam said:


> you have bright chances to be invited by NSW with 70+5 points
> 
> if you can wait some time then you may get an invite for 189 also
> 
> plan the things accordingly


Thanks Sultan, 
I have another confusion that Is it the same thing having superior english or 5 year experience. 

As NSW gives preference only to superior english. Does it treat 5 year experience holder in the same way?


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

tikky72 said:


> Thanks Sultan,
> I have another confusion that Is it the same thing having superior english or 5 year experience.
> 
> As NSW gives preference only to superior english. Does it treat 5 year experience holder in the same way?


so far i saw there is a mix of english skills and work experience in applicants chosen by NSW, but it isnt published anywhere how they choose anyone for nomination


----------



## tikky72 (Jul 15, 2015)

sultan_azam said:


> so far i saw there is a mix of english skills and work experience in applicants chosen by NSW, but it isnt published anywhere how they choose anyone for nomination


Thanks, 

As I am not following NSW invitation trend. Do you have any idea for NSW invitation trend like when could be the next invitation round from NSW.


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

tikky72 said:


> Thanks,
> 
> As I am not following NSW invitation trend. Do you have any idea for NSW invitation trend like when could be the next invitation round from NSW.


Highly unpredictable, there was a round on 09/12, i think the next may be in January 2nd week but dont take it for sure


----------



## tikky72 (Jul 15, 2015)

sultan_azam said:


> Highly unpredictable, there was a round on 09/12, i think the next may be in January 2nd week but dont take it for sure


Thanks Sultan.


----------



## wribeiro (Nov 19, 2015)

Hi everyone,

I have a doubt. When we receive the invite from NSW is needed to send documents for wife and dependents at this stage (I'm not requiring points for them) or just the documents to prove the points and these documents have to be sent when applying in DIBP?

thanks


----------



## zpat978 (Jan 28, 2016)

Any news on invite from NSW? To apply for NSW 190 do i need to apply on NSW site or just EOI and select NSW in interested states? I am also on 55 points and thinking of 190 or 489 visa.... 



BiomedicalEngineerSL said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I have lodged my EOI for 190 from NSW on the 8th of August with 55+5(with sponsorship). Any idea when I would receive an invite? Any Bio medical Engineers here?
> 
> ...


----------



## zpat978 (Jan 28, 2016)

Any one got invite from NSW 190 on 55 points ICT occuptation.. I dont see any invites for 55 pointers by NSW in the last six months.


----------



## hari_it_ram (Jun 30, 2013)

sultan_azam said:


> so far i saw there is a mix of english skills and work experience in applicants chosen by NSW, but it isnt published anywhere how they choose anyone for nomination



It's mentioned on the NSW site that nomination selection order will be like

Occupation/job code.

DIBP Points.

English Points.

Work Experience.




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. Please excuse typos.


----------



## Kasun.Tharaka (Sep 29, 2016)

Kasun.Tharaka said:


> Hi All,
> This happen to my friend and appreciate your advice.
> He got a relative in Vic and he can get the sponsorship from that relative.and currently he is going to claim partner points from his wife as well.(Wife's Ielts and assessment all done)
> But now his agent saying they cannot claim partner 5 pts while in Relative sponsorship(489) VISA.
> ...


Can Anyone help on this my query please.


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

wribeiro said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I have a doubt. When we receive the invite from NSW is needed to send documents for wife and dependents at this stage (I'm not requiring points for them) or just the documents to prove the points and these documents have to be sent when applying in DIBP?
> 
> thanks


when NSW sends you nomination invite, you need to respond formally within 14 days with 300 or 330 AUD along with documents related to you

documents related to spouse needs to be provided at visa stage to DIBP


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

sultan_azam said:


> you have bright chances to be invited by NSW with 70+5 points
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I think there a few with 70+5 who are waiting for NSW... 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## tikky72 (Jul 15, 2015)

andreyx108b said:


> I think there a few with 70+5 who are waiting for NSW...
> 
> 
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


Thanks for the reply,

But there is a huge backlog for general accountants (70 points) which is more than 3 months now. That is why I am wondering whether I will be fine with 75 points (Proficient English) or should I go for PTE again for superior english.

My biggest doubt:

Does 5 year experience is equivalent to superior english or considered as in lower category.


----------



## Nomaddie (Dec 4, 2016)

tikky72 said:


> andreyx108b said:
> 
> 
> > I think there a few with 70+5 who are waiting for NSW...
> ...


Your question has been answered already. Scroll back and read. It has been answered several times in this forum before and the information is readily available on the NSW site.


----------



## prateik (Dec 10, 2016)

tikky72 said:


> Thanks for the reply,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




If you can get more score in PTE, go for it. Why not? Ultimately it will be beneficial to you only. On top of that with 75 points you will get nsw invite very soon. (I guess around mid January, just because this holiday season or else you would get it soon) good luck. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fazil3 (Jul 20, 2016)

*Requesting thread for VIC-190*

Hi Hari,

Congrats on your VIC selection.
Seeing your invite I would like to check some posts on the VIC 190 thread as well. But, there isn't any active thread available for VIC-190 just like this NSW-190 thread.
Also, I saw one of your post in Victoria State Nomination Approval (Visa 190) - 2016 thread, is this the only thread or any other more active thread available.

If so, please share it.



hari_it_ram said:


> It's mentioned on the NSW site that nomination selection order will be like
> 
> Occupation/job code.
> 
> ...


----------



## lucas.wszolek (Apr 5, 2016)

Fazil3 said:


> Hi Hari,
> 
> Congrats on your VIC selection.
> Seeing your invite I would like to check some posts on the VIC 190 thread as well. But, there isn't any active thread available for VIC-190 just like this NSW-190 thread.
> ...


Are you looking for a thread like this below
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ia/149532-victoria-state-sponsorship-934.html


----------



## jatinders (Sep 25, 2015)

*Waiting for PR*

Hello Guyz,

I am still waiting for grant email /message from DBIP. Any one knows that whether they are working on 29 and 30 Dec 2016?


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

jatinders said:


> Hello Guyz,
> 
> I am still waiting for grant email /message from DBIP. Any one knows that whether they are working on 29 and 30 Dec 2016?


yes they will be working on 29th and 30th


----------



## umaerkhan (Nov 7, 2016)

jatinders said:


> Hello Guyz,
> 
> 
> 
> I am still waiting for grant email /message from DBIP. Any one knows that whether they are working on 29 and 30 Dec 2016?




Better leave it untill 3 jan 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fazil3 (Jul 20, 2016)

Yes, something like this. I've subscribed to it.
Thank you very much.



lucas.wszolek said:


> Are you looking for a thread like this below
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ia/149532-victoria-state-sponsorship-934.html


----------



## chhabrap (May 15, 2015)

When we talk of approval or release or waiver, did any one here has ever received it ? Do the state government really give such letters ? Has anyone seen it ? or received any email ? I don't see any email address for DIBP to ask them for email confirmation of release etc.


----------



## tkl (Oct 30, 2016)

Hope you guys can help me with few questions here:

1. Am I right to say that NSG SS is sorted by occupation + score, similar to the DIBP process? 
2. Any chance for 55+5(SS) to get NSW invitation? Occupation: Software Engineer
3. Processing fee of $300 is only applicable after I got the invitation, right?
4. Do I need to prepare a CV (similar to VIC nomination)?
5. Could I have apply for multiple state nomination (i.e., NSW, VIC).

Thanks a lot.

English: 10, Age: 15, Edu: 15, Exp: 15 (Total: 55)
Occupation: Software Engineer


----------



## hari_it_ram (Jun 30, 2013)

tkl said:


> Hope you guys can help me with few questions here:
> 
> 1. Am I right to say that NSG SS is sorted by occupation + score, similar to the DIBP process?
> 2. Any chance for 55+5(SS) to get NSW invitation? Occupation: Software Engineer
> ...




1) Occupation -> DIBP Points -> English Points -> Work exp.

2) Not sure till July 2017.

3) Yes, only at the time nomination application submission.

4) May be. I would request you to apply for VIC as well ( if not done ).

5) Yes. Create separate EOI for each state.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. Please excuse typos.


----------



## hari_it_ram (Jun 30, 2013)

Fazil3 said:


> Hi Hari,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Thanks and I think the link shared by Lucus will work for your need.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. Please excuse typos.


----------



## jana1234 (Jul 2, 2016)

I hope you all had a lovely Xmas.

I'm just preparing documents incase I should get an invite in January.
The NSW website says "Ensure that each document is either a colour copy of the original, or a certified black and white copy."
One of my employment references, which is a PDF that was emailed to me, is black and white. That is the only original I have. Do you think that will be fine?
Also, the payment slips and PAYGs are black and white because I downloaded them from the system. Should that be ok?

Thanks,
Jana


----------



## hari_it_ram (Jun 30, 2013)

Its better to get certified if the docs are black and white even thought its original.



jana1234 said:


> I hope you all had a lovely Xmas.
> 
> I'm just preparing documents incase I should get an invite in January.
> The NSW website says "Ensure that each document is either a colour copy of the original, or a certified black and white copy."
> ...


----------



## hari_it_ram (Jun 30, 2013)

Hope this new year will bring lots of positive and grants for those who are waiting for last one year. All the best and Happy days ahead 

Happy new year 2017.


----------



## Narayanan (Nov 3, 2016)

hari_it_ram said:


> Hope this new year will bring lots of positive and grants for those who are waiting for last one year. All the best and Happy days ahead
> 
> Happy new year 2017.


Touch wood . Happy new year Hari. Yeah , hope this new year brings an invite first and followed by a successful grant. Started the PR process almost 8 months back with all 7+ in English and 10+ years of IT experience.whats the use ACS deducted 6 years and made points 60+5 for NSW. 

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## hari_it_ram (Jun 30, 2013)

Yeah sometimes we cant do more than waiting. I actually started in 2013 with no proper planning, after I realised the process in and out in last Dec 2015, it took more than 11 months to get the invite. Time off from the PR process will helps us to reduce the wait and focus other things. 

I am sure Feb to May will bring lots of invites from NSW. From my personal experience, please be ready with Form 80 and 1221, this is what ate most of my time, even though I started to fill couple of months prior to my visa lodge still ended up as last document to attach due to sign, merge and re-scan process. 

New year wishes to you and your family 



Narayanan said:


> Touch wood . Happy new year Hari. Yeah , hope this new year brings an invite first and followed by a successful grant. Started the PR process almost 8 months back with all 7+ in English and 10+ years of IT experience.whats the use ACS deducted 6 years and made points 60+5 for NSW.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Latif1 (Sep 13, 2013)

Hi All,

I need your advice regarding my situation. 

I have gotten my 190 visa for Marketing specialist in NSW in the month of May. I did my first landing in the month of September with my wife and returned in a month's time. Now my visa is valid till May 2021. I was initially planning to go there permanently in 2017 July but considering the cost of living there and expected time to find a suitable job. I am planning to go there in April 2018 so that I am able to have savings for my time there. Need your advice if this is the right thing to do plus would it hamper my citizenship application in anyway.

Thanking in advance,
Hammad


----------



## sudharao (Nov 29, 2016)

Hi Guys,

Can anyone tell me when was the last skillselect invite sent by NSW. I wanted to know the month.
I have filed my EOI on Nov 22 with 65 points (code - 261312) and really frustrated waiting. I was waiting with 60 points in 189 and finally thought no use waiting there and moved to NSW.
Anyway, guys please tell me the last invite from NSW (the month).


----------



## hari_it_ram (Jun 30, 2013)

I think Nov,, many are waiting from April/May 2015



sudharao said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Can anyone tell me when was the last skillselect invite sent by NSW. I wanted to know the month.
> I have filed my EOI on Nov 22 with 65 points (code - 261312) and really frustrated waiting. I was waiting with 60 points in 189 and finally thought no use waiting there and moved to NSW.
> Anyway, guys please tell me the last invite from NSW (the month).


----------



## sudharao (Nov 29, 2016)

I did not get you, Hari. Last invite was in November for 65 pointers in NSW?


----------



## jana1234 (Jul 2, 2016)

hari_it_ram said:


> Its better to get certified if the docs are black and white even thought its original.


But how do I get them certified if I only got it by email?


----------



## jana1234 (Jul 2, 2016)

hari_it_ram said:


> Its better to get certified if the docs are black and white even thought its original.


Also if only the signature is blue and the rest black and white that will do right?


----------



## hari_it_ram (Jun 30, 2013)

Yes, the last I saw was from Nov. And quick search in myimmitracker confirms the same.



sudharao said:


> I did not get you, Hari. Last invite was in November for 65 pointers in NSW?


----------



## hari_it_ram (Jun 30, 2013)

Then its fine, just submit just the PDF copy.



jana1234 said:


> Also if only the signature is blue and the rest black and white that will do right?


----------



## jana1234 (Jul 2, 2016)

hari_it_ram said:


> Then its fine, just submit just the PDF copy.


Ok, cool, thanks but that's only on one reference. The other one is still b&w with a b&w signature. I don't think that I could get that certified as it is a b&w copy. 
I tried to contact the person who wrote the letter but I'm pretty sure she's on maternity leave atm.
Do you think it will be a problem for this one reference? 
Also what about the payslips downloaded from the system? They are obviously b&w. Will that be a problem?


----------



## hari_it_ram (Jun 30, 2013)

Fortunately all my payslips are colored one by having color logo or company name.

I feel its ok to upload the things just like that and let the CO get back if he wants certified. Out of 41 docs(100+ sheets) only 3 are full B&W for me, so I never worried about that.



jana1234 said:


> Ok, cool, thanks but that's only on one reference. The other one is still b&w with a b&w signature. I don't think that I could get that certified as it is a b&w copy.
> I tried to contact the person who wrote the letter but I'm pretty sure she's on maternity leave atm.
> Do you think it will be a problem for this one reference?
> Also what about the payslips downloaded from the system? They are obviously b&w. Will that be a problem?


----------



## jana1234 (Jul 2, 2016)

hari_it_ram said:


> Fortunately all my payslips are colored one by having color logo or company name.
> 
> I feel its ok to upload the things just like that and let the CO get back if he wants certified. Out of 41 docs(100+ sheets) only 3 are full B&W for me, so I never worried about that.


Ok cool. So CO would get back to me even if that is only for the SS sponsorship application and not yet for the visa application? 

And...100+...Wow! That's heaps of documents


----------



## sudharao (Nov 29, 2016)

hari_it_ram said:


> Yes, the last I saw was from Nov. And quick search in myimmitracker confirms the same.


Ok.. Thanks Hari.


----------



## hari_it_ram (Jun 30, 2013)

Sorry I totally got it wrong. I was under the impression that you are asking for VISA Lodge.

For NSW, never mind, just submit the docs as such. All they want is see the docs for what you have claimed points.

CO at the time of VISA lodge "may" get back if he really wants to be notary. Saw lots of case where passport or birth certif are asked to get notary. So dont worry anything for now, if they need, they will get back. 



jana1234 said:


> Ok cool. So CO would get back to me even if that is only for the SS sponsorship application and not yet for the visa application?
> 
> And...100+...Wow! That's heaps of documents


----------



## jana1234 (Jul 2, 2016)

hari_it_ram said:


> Sorry I totally got it wrong. I was under the impression that you are asking for VISA Lodge.
> 
> For NSW, never mind, just submit the docs as such. All they want is see the docs for what you have claimed the points.
> 
> CO at the time of VISA lodge "may" get back if he really wants to be notary. See lots of case where passport or birth certif are asked to get notary. So dont worry anything for now, if they need, they will get back.


Ok cool!! Thank you so much. I actually got a certified english translation of my birth certificate. But probably no need to upload that with the invitation already. 

Have a great start to the new year and hopefully you'll get your grant soon and fingers crossed more stream 2 invitation will come in January :fingerscrossed:


----------



## hari_it_ram (Jun 30, 2013)

Happy new year and Jan to May - watch for NSW 



jana1234 said:


> Ok cool!! Thank you so much. I actually got a certified english translation of my birth certificate. But probably no need to upload that with the invitation already.
> 
> Have a great start to the new year and hopefully you'll get your grant soon and fingers crossed more stream 2 invitation will come in January :fingerscrossed:


----------



## misecmisc (Jun 26, 2014)

Hi All,

Based on current trend, can you please suggest what would be the approximate time period to wait for 190 SS NSW EOI invitation for 261313 with 65+5 points? after getting NSW EOI invitation, what time period is usually involved these days to wait for NSW approval to finally get the link to apply for 190 SS NSW PR visa? Please suggest. Thanks.


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

Latif1 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I need your advice regarding my situation.
> 
> ...


its always better to move a new place with sufficient money. 


this can help you with citizenship worries https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Ente/Retu/residence-calculator


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

sudharao said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Can anyone tell me when was the last skillselect invite sent by NSW. I wanted to know the month.
> I have filed my EOI on Nov 22 with 65 points (code - 261312) and really frustrated waiting. I was waiting with 60 points in 189 and finally thought no use waiting there and moved to NSW.
> Anyway, guys please tell me the last invite from NSW (the month).


lot many 261312 60 pointers are waiting for long to get NSW nomination invite, but hard luck till day 

only few have been able to get it

reference - myimmitracker


----------



## misecmisc (Jun 26, 2014)

misecmisc said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Based on current trend, can you please suggest what would be the approximate time period to wait for 190 SS NSW EOI invitation for 261313 with 65+5 points? after getting NSW EOI invitation, what time period is usually involved these days to wait for NSW approval to finally get the link to apply for 190 SS NSW PR visa? Please suggest. Thanks.


Any information on the above queries, please. Thanks.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

misecmisc said:


> Any information on the above queries, please. Thanks.




With 65 (+5) 261313 you can go for sc189. 65 pointers get invite quickly. 

With 60+5, you have a chance to get invited by NSW in Feb-April.

Approval takes 2-6 weeks in 99% of cases. 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## misecmisc (Jun 26, 2014)

andreyx108b said:


> With 65 (+5) 261313 you can go for sc189. 65 pointers get invite quickly.
> 
> With 60+5, you have a chance to get invited by NSW in Feb-April.
> 
> ...


For 261313 for 189 EOI with 65 points, is there any chance to get an invite? If yes, then approximately after how many months? Please suggest. Thanks.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

misecmisc said:


> For 261313 for 189 EOI with 65 points, is there any chance to get an invite? If yes, then approximately after how many months? Please suggest. Thanks.




The cutoff is twenties something of November 2016. 

2-4 rounds will get an invite.


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## umaerkhan (Nov 7, 2016)

Hi fellows i applied NSW 60+5 against network engineer , but still waiting . Is there qny chance to get invited in January 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fazil3 (Jul 20, 2016)

*How to update new Passport details in EOI*

Hi All,

My passport was due to expire, so I applied a new passport and got it today.
Could someone please tell how to update the new passport details in the already submitted EOIs?

When I tried it, it is not giving any option to do so.


----------



## alali (Dec 13, 2016)

hi every one 
for 133111 CPM what is the chances to get state sponsor for visa 190 kindly if any one know? and what is the expected time for NSW to reply with invitation i submitted my EOI on 15-12-2016. 
p. 55 pte. 52


----------



## daussie (Jun 16, 2016)

Any how skillselect calculates experience points after skill met date? Is it considering day gaps between employment changes?


----------



## jana1234 (Jul 2, 2016)

hari_it_ram said:


> Happy new year and Jan to May - watch for NSW


One more question. The resume, can that be the same that I submitted to Vetasses? It's just b&w without any signature. Will that do or do I need to sign it?


----------



## hari_it_ram (Jun 30, 2013)

jana1234 said:


> One more question. The resume, can that be the same that I submitted to Vetasses? It's just b&w without any signature. Will that do or do I need to sign it?




Normal b&w without sign will do.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. Please excuse typos.


----------



## misecmisc (Jun 26, 2014)

daussie said:


> Any how skillselect calculates experience points after skill met date? Is it considering day gaps between employment changes?


It calculates points based on days employed of relevant work experience, so gaps are not considered.


----------



## daussie (Jun 16, 2016)

misecmisc said:


> It calculates points based on days employed of relevant work experience, so gaps are not considered.


Thanks for your reply. Please help to answer below as well.
My skilled experience I have started to mention from 01-Feb-2012 onward in EOI. I have one job change after that with 4 days gap. With that, when the experience points supposed to update as 10 with completion of 5 years of experience?


----------



## misecmisc (Jun 26, 2014)

daussie said:


> Thanks for your reply. Please help to answer below as well.
> My skilled experience I have started to mention from 01-Feb-2012 onward in EOI. I have one job change after that with 4 days gap. With that, when the experience points supposed to update as 10 with completion of 5 years of experience?


Points would get updated in EOI automatically, based on points criteria.


----------



## daussie (Jun 16, 2016)

misecmisc said:


> daussie said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for your reply. Please help to answer below as well.
> ...


Noticed that you had your points increased on 29th Dec. Can I know when was your skilled experience start date?


----------



## zpat978 (Jan 28, 2016)

*Urgent Certified True Copies Help Plz*

Require someone to guide on the below please... 

1. Have taken photocopy (balck and white) of the original documents
2. Got them certified from lawyer. Stamp has his address and registration numnber. No phone number or date.
3. Taken Colored Scan of all documents.

Will the above work for NSW FSC 489 application. I am worried that the certified copies dont have the lawyer telephone number and date of certification as a true copy.

Also can anyone tell me i need to submit marriage cert and birth cert to nsw fsc for 489 sponsorship.


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

Fazil3 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> My passport was due to expire, so I applied a new passport and got it today.
> Could someone please tell how to update the new passport details in the already submitted EOIs?
> ...


I dont think you have any field for you to update passport # as such. Its basic questionnaire like the DOB, Country which issued passport etc.


----------



## Fazil3 (Jul 20, 2016)

So, is it okay to have only the old passport number or shall I contact any EOI-skill select support team to find out a way to update the new one..


----------



## sudharao (Nov 29, 2016)

sultan_azam said:


> lot many 261312 60 pointers are waiting for long to get NSW nomination invite, but hard luck till day
> 
> only few have been able to get it
> 
> reference - myimmitracker


Hi,

Thanks for the reply. Yes I know its hard for 60 pointers that's why i moved to NSW with 65 points. I was curious to know the waiting time for 65 pointers in NSW for 261312 code.


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

Fazil3 said:


> So, is it okay to have only the old passport number or shall I contact any EOI-skill select support team to find out a way to update the new one..


As far as i remember i didnt provided passport number anywhere in the EOI, in eoi we need to provide country of passport, exact passport details was provided at visa stage,

please check once again in your EOI, it may have changed. i submiited EOI an year ago


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

sultan_azam said:


> As far as i remember i didnt provided passport number anywhere in the EOI, in eoi we need to provide country of passport, exact passport details was provided at visa stage,
> 
> 
> 
> please check once again in your EOI, it may have changed. i submiited EOI an year ago




I think we dont need to provide passport number too. 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## zpat978 (Jan 28, 2016)

Anyone plz help me with the below queries. 




zpat978 said:


> Require someone to guide on the below please...
> 
> 1. Have taken photocopy (balck and white) of the original documents
> 2. Got them certified from lawyer. Stamp has his address and registration numnber. No phone number or date.
> ...


----------



## ausguy11 (Dec 1, 2015)

follow my signature, if it can help you



sudharao said:


> Hi,
> 
> Thanks for the reply. Yes I know its hard for 60 pointers that's why i moved to NSW with 65 points. I was curious to know the waiting time for 65 pointers in NSW for 261312 code.


----------



## Fazil3 (Jul 20, 2016)

*NSW Invite*

Thanks a lot, Sultan and Andrey for your answers.

One more question,

Has anybody seen any case of someone who got the NSW invite and was later refused for the nomination?




andreyx108b said:


> I think we dont need to provide passport number too.
> 
> 
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Fazil3 (Jul 20, 2016)

*Lucky you!!!*

You must be very lucky to get the invite in just 2 weeks time..
Congrats!! 



ausguy11 said:


> follow my signature, if it can help you


----------



## ausguy11 (Dec 1, 2015)

I have not seen any such case.

If your documentation is fine then no need to worry.

As per my case, it took 14 days for invite and 55 days for nomination



Fazil3 said:


> Thanks a lot, Sultan and Andrey for your answers.
> 
> One more question,
> 
> Has anybody seen any case of someone who got the NSW invite and was later refused for the nomination?


----------



## ausguy11 (Dec 1, 2015)

Fazil3 said:


> You must be very lucky to get the invite in just 2 weeks time..
> Congrats!!


Thank you buddy!!


----------



## aussiedream333 (Sep 9, 2015)

Hi ,

I have also lodged my EOI for marketing specialist in NSW (190 visa). Can you tell me the years of skilled experience that you have? I haven't claimed points for experience as its less than 3 years. I have 70 points. Do let me know. Also let me know how long it took for the invite to come your way after lodging the EOI. Thanks!




Latif1 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I need your advice regarding my situation.
> 
> ...


----------



## daussie (Jun 16, 2016)

When the NSW guys coming back from holiday?


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Fazil3 said:


> Thanks a lot, Sultan and Andrey for your answers.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Never.


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## hari_it_ram (Jun 30, 2013)

daussie said:


> When the NSW guys coming back from holiday?


10th Jan.


----------



## Nilobrawn (Dec 28, 2016)

Hello Mates...


Best wishes in the new year, I hope we all get invited quicker than in 2016.

I have read most of the pages and have not seen anyone on my occupation. 312311: ELECTRICAL ENGINEERING DRAFTSPERSON
my breakdown
Age=30
qualification/occupation=10
study in Australia=5
PTE=10
Total=55+(NSW) 5=60

Do I stand any chances of getting invited by NSW? Please can someone advice.
Thanks Guys


----------



## ashurulz88 (Jan 15, 2016)

Hi guys, need help regarding updating my new passport details. I am in the process of waiting for invitation SC 190 from both NSW and Victoria. My old passport was valid till March 2017, so I got it renewed and got new passport and the earlier one now stands cancel. What all I need to do to update my file as my ACS, EOI and PTE was done with my old passport. Do I need to update my EOI ? As there is no option to enter passport no. though they have an option which says “ do u have any other current passport?” TIA
My timeline 
Code : 261111 (BA)
ACS : Positive 19 Oct 2015 ( 55 pts)
PTE : W: 75 R :72 S: 89 L:76 
EOI: NSW : 5 Dec 2015 with 55+5 pts
EOI NWS updated : 29 April 2016 ( 60+5 pts, got 5 pts for work exp)
Applied for vic with 60+5 pts on 19 oct 2016
Ack received : 20 Oct 2016
Vic asked for detailed CV :28 Oct 2016
CV updated : 13 Nov 16
Ack : 18 Nov 16
Invite(NSW, VIC) : ???


----------



## FFacs (Jul 6, 2016)

andreyx108b said:


> Never.
> 
> 
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


Though that doesn't mean it can't happen. Fail to provide evidence for your points and I'm sure you can be our first documented case


----------



## sudharao (Nov 29, 2016)

Hi guys,

When is the next NSW round?


----------



## ausguy11 (Dec 1, 2015)

FFacs said:


> Though that doesn't mean it can't happen. Fail to provide evidence for your points and I'm sure you can be our first documented case



My ACS was assessed for 2.4 years. So CO asked me proof for continuous employment because i was claiming 5 points for work experience.( FOR NSW APPROVAL)


So i sent him 8 months payslip as a proof of continuous employement.

Failing to do so can dismiss your invite.


----------



## bonkers911 (Aug 29, 2016)

Hello people, 
Please help me understand that what are my chances to be receive an ITA from NSW.
please go through my details:

Occupation: Mechanical Engineer 233512
Age:25 (30 points)
PTE:L- 90 , R - 84 , S - 90, W - 87 (20 points) 
NSW Sponsorship applied (65+5): 09 NOV 2016

Right now people in the 2335 group with 70 points are receiving immediate invites. I have 65 points with superior English. This January and invites should start raining after the 189 round. No?


----------



## takemeout (Dec 5, 2016)

bonkers911 said:


> Hello people,
> Please help me understand that what are my chances to be receive an ITA from NSW.
> please go through my details:
> 
> ...



Almost on the same boat.


----------



## bonkers911 (Aug 29, 2016)

takemeout said:


> Almost on the same boat.


What are your details?


----------



## takemeout (Dec 5, 2016)

bonkers911 said:


> takemeout said:
> 
> 
> > Almost on the same boat.
> ...


233513
Age: 25
Education + experience: 30 (10 years experience
English: 10 
Doe189-190 (vic+nsw): 18/12


----------



## bonkers911 (Aug 29, 2016)

takemeout said:


> 233513
> Age: 25
> Education + experience: 30 (10 years experience
> English: 10
> Doe189-190 (vic+nsw): 18/12


In your case, language score might cause a delay in your ITA. As NSW prioritize on 
Occupation
Score
English 
Experience. 

But in any case, good luck.


----------



## IndAus11 (Jul 21, 2016)

*What time and day of week does NSW send mail for nomination?*

What time and day of week does NSW send mail for nomination?
_______________________________________________________________________________
Skilled Independent 189 | ANZSCO Code : 261313 - Software Engineer
PTE : 06-Jun-2016, L78, R76, S76, W81
ACS Applied : 03-Jun-2016
ACS +ve : 21-Jun-2016
EOI(189) Applied on : 23-Jun-2016 (60 Points)
EOI invitation : Awaited
EOI(190) Applied on : 08-Nov-2016 (65 Points)
EOI invitation : Awaited


----------



## ausguy11 (Dec 1, 2015)

i got invitation mail 7:48 am, Thursday (Indian standard tym)

Approval email : 3:39 AM , wednesday



IndAus11 said:


> What time and day of week does NSW send mail for nomination?
> _______________________________________________________________________________
> Skilled Independent 189 | ANZSCO Code : 261313 - Software Engineer
> PTE : 06-Jun-2016, L78, R76, S76, W81
> ...


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

sudharao said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> When is the next NSW round?




There are no rounds


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Breath (Jun 2, 2016)

Best wishes in the new year to everyone* in this forum.

I am new in this forum and would appreciate ur response as per below.

Pls do I stand a chance of getting invited by NSW in January? Or do you advice i have another go at PTE? Please can someone advice accordingly. Below my details. 

Nominated occupation: CONSTRUCTION* PROJECT MANAGER* ANSZCO-133111.
( vetassess Assement = positive with 8yrs 

Age= 25pt

Relevant Experience= 15pt

qualification/occupation=15pt

PTE=0 (LRSW- 64, 75, 83, 67) 

Total=55+(NSW) 5=60

EOI date= 22nd December 2016.

Thank you Guys


----------



## Oz_batman (Nov 5, 2016)

If waiting for an invite kills me...Can My family sue NSW?


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

IndAus11 said:


> What time and day of week does NSW send mail for nomination?
> _______________________________________________________________________________
> Skilled Independent 189 | ANZSCO Code : 261313 - Software Engineer
> PTE : 06-Jun-2016, L78, R76, S76, W81
> ...


These rounds wont take place like 189 does. It takes places as in when the states required


----------



## Oz_batman (Nov 5, 2016)

aussiedream87 said:


> These rounds wont take place like 189 does. It takes places as in when the states required


But I heard that there was some correlation with the 189 rounds. Can somebody please decipher the pattern?


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

Oz_batman said:


> But I heard that there was some correlation with the 189 rounds. Can somebody please decipher the pattern?


As per the trend post every 189 round NSW rounds were talking place again its not definite as the invitations go out on randomly.


----------



## pelanchelian (May 13, 2016)

Hi All,

Could anyone please let me know what medical tests would be required for Aus PR?

I got to know that it would be different from 457 visa. Also, it would be different for Adult and Kids.

Any info would be helpful. Thanks.


----------



## Areeb126 (Jun 30, 2016)

bonkers911 said:


> In your case, language score might cause a delay in your ITA. As NSW prioritize on
> Occupation
> Score
> English
> ...


Dear my details are mentioned below please advice me how much would NSW take to give me invitation after submission of EOI

ANZSCO Code: 233411 (Electronics Engineer)
Ielts GT: LRWS= 7.0, 6.5, 6.5, 8.0
EA Applied : 15/10/2016
EA + : 02/11/2016
POINTS: AGE=30, EXP=10, DEG=15, IELTS= 0, TOTAL= 55
EOI for NSW with 55 Points: 06/01/2017

SA Invitation: XXX
Visa Lodged: XXX
Medicals commpleted: XXX 
First CO contact GSM Adelaide: XXX
Visa Grant: xxx


----------



## hari_it_ram (Jun 30, 2013)

Oz_batman said:


> If waiting for an invite kills me...Can My family sue NSW?



Yeah they can, but NSW will not reply to lawyer notice until Jan 9th as they are on holiday. Again your wait will kill. 

Chill, they will soon send invites.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. Please excuse typos.


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

pelanchelian said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Could anyone please let me know what medical tests would be required for Aus PR?
> 
> ...


https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Visa/Heal/meeting-the-health-requirement/arranging-a-health-examination#


----------



## umaerkhan (Nov 7, 2016)

Oz_batman said:


> If waiting for an invite kills me...Can My family sue NSW?




Hahahaha


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## umaerkhan (Nov 7, 2016)

umaerkhan said:


> Hahahaha
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




I waited last year 9 months no use 
Then this year since September 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fazil3 (Jul 20, 2016)

Hi IndAus,

Looks like we have similar distribution of points for 261313 as well as applied EOI on the same day for NSW. Could you please share your points for Age, Education and Work Experience?




IndAus11 said:


> What time and day of week does NSW send mail for nomination?
> _______________________________________________________________________________
> Skilled Independent 189 | ANZSCO Code : 261313 - Software Engineer
> PTE : 06-Jun-2016, L78, R76, S76, W81
> ...


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

pelanchelian said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Could anyone please let me know what medical tests would be required for Aus PR?
> 
> ...


1. Blood Test
2. Urine Test
3. Chest X Ray
4. General examination (Blood pressure etc) by Doctor

aforesaid is for adults only


----------



## Areeb126 (Jun 30, 2016)

umaerkhan said:


> I waited last year 9 months no use
> Then this year since September
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Dear please share your details.
Like score , points, your technology etc etc.
And alos dates please.


----------



## permont (Dec 7, 2016)

sultan_azam said:


> 1. Blood Test
> 2. Urine Test
> 3. Chest X Ray
> 4. General examination (Blood pressure etc) by Doctor
> ...


I also want to add the blood test is only for detecting HIV.
I think they also test for Hep B/C but that's only if you intend to work as a medical professional.


----------



## Nilobrawn (Dec 28, 2016)

*Need little advice here*

Guys any advice on my case??



Nilobrawn said:


> Hello Mates...
> 
> 
> Best wishes in the new year, I hope we all get invited quicker than in 2016.
> ...


----------



## IndAus11 (Jul 21, 2016)

Fazil3 said:


> Hi IndAus,
> 
> Looks like we have similar distribution of points for 261313 as well as applied EOI on the same day for NSW. Could you please share your points for Age, Education and Work Experience?


Age-30
Edu-15
Eng-10
Exp-5
Total-60
SS-5
Total with SS-65


----------



## Fazil3 (Jul 20, 2016)

Hi Daussie,

Are you still waiting to get an invite from NSW for the EOI (60+5) submitted on 17-05-2016.

I am asking this because I have the same occupation and points distribution just as you have and submitted my EOI for NSW on 08-11-2016.



daussie said:


> When the NSW guys coming back from holiday?


----------



## Fazil3 (Jul 20, 2016)

Yes, we have
same points distribution - 60+5
same occupation - 261313
same EOI date - 08-11-2016

I guess we could be in touch to see when we'll get invite

Thanks.
Fazil.





IndAus11 said:


> Age-30
> Edu-15
> Eng-10
> Exp-5
> ...


----------



## daussie (Jun 16, 2016)

Fazil3 said:


> Hi Daussie,
> 
> Are you still waiting to get an invite from NSW for the EOI (60+5) submitted on 17-05-2016.
> 
> ...


Yep


----------



## Jay1629 (Feb 21, 2016)

daussie said:


> Yep


Even I'm waiting with below points break down, 

Age-30
Edu-15
Eng-10
Exp-5
Total-60
SS-5
Total with SS-65
DOE: 29-June-2016

Can we expect NSW invite before July 2017?!

Also can we apply for subclass 500 visa(student visa) in parallel while our details are in EOI pool(no invite yet)?

Heard that we can also apply for dependant visa(for spouse) along with student visa and dependant can work full time. Is that true? 

I know this question is irrelevant to this thread, but experts please help me on this! 

In worst case, if I don't get invite before march 2017 from NSW, I am planing to apply for 500 visa... I know this will delay my PR process by 2 years.. But I'm worried that rules might change! 

Sent from my CP8676_I02 using Tapatalk


----------



## sounddonor (May 1, 2013)

It will take a long time to give NSW invites for 60 pointers. I know how it feels I was a one . we must try to increase our points somehow to get the invite in 189. PTE is the best way to do is.


----------



## daussie (Jun 16, 2016)

Jay1629 said:


> daussie said:
> 
> 
> > Yep
> ...


NSW has only sent less than 1000 invites so far.


----------



## Fazil3 (Jul 20, 2016)

Seeing you guys waiting from May/June 2016, I don't stand a chance to get invite anytime.

Are there any more 261313 candidates still waiting for NSW invite with points distribution as below

Age-30
Edu-15
Eng-10
Exp-5
Total-60
SS-5
Total with SS-65

If so, Please share your points and relevant dates.

Thanks
Fazil.



Jay1629 said:


> Even I'm waiting with below points break down,
> 
> Age-30
> Edu-15
> ...


----------



## daussie (Jun 16, 2016)

Fazil3 said:


> Seeing you guys waiting from May/June 2016, I don't stand a chance to get invite anytime.
> 
> Are there any more 261313 candidates still waiting for NSW invite with points distribution as below
> 
> ...



DOE not v important for nsw. They invite based on years of experience.


----------



## umaerkhan (Nov 7, 2016)

Since months i have been following this nsw forum n never saw a single invite, i think relying on nsw is useless , whats your thoughts on that guys plz share 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## daussie (Jun 16, 2016)

umaerkhan said:


> Since months i have been following this nsw forum n never saw a single invite, i think relying on nsw is useless , whats your thoughts on that guys plz share
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Experts say NSW actively inviting on Feb - Apr. 3000 invites left.....


----------



## IndAus11 (Jul 21, 2016)

Fazil3 said:


> Yes, we have
> same points distribution - 60+5
> same occupation - 261313
> same EOI date - 08-11-2016
> ...


Sure buddy we could get in touch. I will update as soon as i get an invite. Same I expect from you to get a better picture.

My contact: <*SNIP*> *Don't post personal information see Rule 4, here: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/general-expat-discussions/2397-forum-rules.html kaju/moderator*


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

daussie said:


> NSW has only sent less than 1000 invites so far.


This is breakdown of invitations sent by NSW so far. Updated as of 21 Dec 2016

July 38
August 67
September	228
October 420
November	244
December yet to confirm


----------



## lily0828 (Nov 20, 2016)

Fazil3 said:


> Seeing you guys waiting from May/June 2016, I don't stand a chance to get invite anytime.
> 
> Are there any more 261313 candidates still waiting for NSW invite with points distribution as below
> 
> ...



Im also waiting with same score points not very reassuring and I have submitted it on Nov 20th ..


----------



## Areeb126 (Jun 30, 2016)

umaerkhan said:


> Since months i have been following this nsw forum n never saw a single invite, i think relying on nsw is useless , whats your thoughts on that guys plz share
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Dear what is your point break up and tell me what are your dates of your application and assessment.


----------



## libati (Dec 21, 2016)

Me too waiting with the same points.
Are they looking for people having 15 pts in experince

Age-25
Edu-15
Eng-10
Exp-10
Total-60
SS-5
Total with SS-65
DOE: 19-Dec-2016


----------



## umaerkhan (Nov 7, 2016)

Areeb126 said:


> Dear what is your point break up and tell me what are your dates of your application and assessment.




Asc april 2015 

Eoi 23 sep 2016 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

Someone reported a NSW invitation here. I don't think so if this can be true?

Below are the profile details who got invited by NSW as per the above link:

ANZSCO: 261111 - ICT Business Analyst
Points w/o SS: 60
State: NSW
State Invitation Date: 04/01/2017
Invite in days: 140


----------



## umaerkhan (Nov 7, 2016)

BulletAK said:


> Someone reported a NSW invitation here. I don't think so if this can be true?
> 
> Below are the profile details who got invited by NSW as per the above link:
> 
> ...




Ict invite in 60 is unbelievable by nsw last year i waited 9 months with 60 ss point , i have lost hopes now from nsw 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

umaerkhan said:


> Ict invite in 60 is unbelievable by nsw last year i waited 9 months with 60 ss point , i have lost hopes now from nsw
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Very true.. This is what I was thinking.. It cannot be possible!


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

BulletAK said:


> Someone reported a NSW invitation here. I don't think so if this can be true?
> 
> Below are the profile details who got invited by NSW as per the above link:
> 
> ...


Glad you brought this up. I was also checking tracker yesterday and I noticed that he is only one who confirmed about ITA. Am surprised :bolt:


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

BulletAK said:


> Very true.. This is what I was thinking.. It cannot be possible!


possibility is that he may have got additional 5 points and move to 65+5.


----------



## Breath (Jun 2, 2016)

Do NSW roll invite during holiday? I understand as per NSW that no invite expected until from 9th Jan. Someone should clarify pls.


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

aussiedream87 said:


> possibility is that he may have got additional 5 points and move to 65+5.




Hmm. Maybe possible, but the second doubt, did NSW only invited him on 4th Jan? Bcoz no one reported any invites in any other occupation. Not possible!


----------



## cshilpa (Oct 6, 2016)

Hi,

I turned 31 in Nov 2016 and looking at the current trend, i fear receiving an invitation before i turn 32 this year  

Can you please confirm that age points are calculated at the time of invitation and not at the time of EOI lodging? just wanted to double confirm.

****************************
Category : 261311 ( Analyst Programmer )
IELTS : L-8.5, R-8, S-7, W-7 ( 10 points )
PTE : Currently preparing for the exam.
Exp : (10 - 6 = 4 years ) ( 5 points )
Education : 15 points
Age : 30 points
EOI 189 : 04/Sep/2016 (60 points )
EOI 190 : 11/Nov/2016 ( NSW 60+5 points)


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

Breath said:


> Do NSW roll invite during holiday? I understand as per NSW that no invite expected until from 9th Jan. Someone should clarify pls.


Not possible during holidays.. Currently their are two hopeful possibilities:

1. Either they will issue invites in the coming week i.e. from Jan 9th onwards, any day can be a surprise.

2. They might follow the current pattern i.e. to send invites after 189 round. So that would be after 18th Jan i.e. 19th or most probably 20th Jan might be the day. 

Lets c. Time will clear things.

Hope NSW comes with surprises!

All the best to those who are waiting since long (esp 60+5 pointers) including me


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

BulletAK said:


> Hmm. Maybe possible, but the second doubt, did NSW only invited him on 4th Jan? Bcoz no one reported any invites in any other occupation. Not possible!


Actually true but, I was thinking may be updated the wrong dates or either its false news.


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

aussiedream87 said:


> Actually true but, I was thinking may be updated the wrong dates or either its false news.


Yup either might be the case.


----------



## Fazil3 (Jul 20, 2016)

*Functional English - Spouse*

To prove functional English requirement for spouse, does she need to take PTE mandatory or her Bachelor of Engineering degree would be accepted?


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

Fazil3 said:


> To prove functional English requirement for spouse, does she need to take PTE mandatory or her Bachelor of Engineering degree would be accepted?


You need to get *Medium of Instruction letter* from your university stating medium of instruction for the entire degree was in English also having a stamp of institute on that letter.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

BulletAK said:


> Someone reported a NSW invitation here. I don't think so if this can be true?
> 
> Below are the profile details who got invited by NSW as per the above link:
> 
> ...




Nsw invites do come almost daily according to agents... but we only notice bug batches. 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

cshilpa said:


> Hi,
> 
> I turned 31 in Nov 2016 and looking at the current trend, i fear receiving an invitation before i turn 32 this year
> 
> ...



points for age wont decrease untill you turn 33


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

cshilpa said:


> Hi,
> 
> I turned 31 in Nov 2016 and looking at the current trend, i fear receiving an invitation before i turn 32 this year
> 
> ...


At the time of invitation.

Once you receive an invite, your points are then locked. Even after that you turn 33 doesn't matter. You just need to prove everything at the time you got invited.


----------



## mctowel (Feb 1, 2016)

Areeb126 said:


> Dear my details are mentioned below please advice me how much would NSW take to give me invitation after submission of EOI
> 
> ANZSCO Code: 233411 (Electronics Engineer)
> Ielts GT: LRWS= 7.0, 6.5, 6.5, 8.0
> ...


I m also in your boat. Have you seen any electronics engineer invited with NSW recently or last year?

__________________________________
EA Assessment: Electronics engineer 233411
B.sc 15
Age 25
PTE 20
EOI submitted 60 points 17th Dec.
ITA: ??


----------



## hereislavanya (Oct 10, 2016)

Hello friends,

I have submitted for both 189 and 190 with NSW sponsorship. I submitted in Nov 9th 2016. My 55 points don't include points for my work experience. Is there any chance I will get NSW SS ? If not, in april I will get 5 points from my experience. So, any chance of getting 189 with 60 points? ANZSCO code is 261312 ( Developer Programmer ). Please show some light . I am worried. I can improve my IELTS score and get 10 more points. But, cannot guarantee that I will get 8 next time.


----------



## appi_arpit (Dec 10, 2016)

hereislavanya said:


> Hello friends,
> 
> I have submitted for both 189 and 190 with NSW sponsorship. I submitted in Nov 9th 2016. My 55 points don't include points for my work experience. Is there any chance I will get NSW SS ? If not, in april I will get 5 points from my experience. So, any chance of getting 189 with 60 points? ANZSCO code is 261312 ( Developer Programmer ). Please show some light . I am worried. I can improve my IELTS score and get 10 more points. But, cannot guarantee that I will get 8 next time.



I think getting 189 on 60 points will be quite difficult for developer Programmer.

Min you need to have 65 points for 189 invite as of now. 

Also , you should go for PTE ,which is easy compared to IELTS .

All the best !!!


----------



## ausguy11 (Dec 1, 2015)

On 55 points, its quite impossible.

with 60+5 case u can get NSW/VIC invite

For more details check my signature



hereislavanya said:


> Hello friends,
> 
> I have submitted for both 189 and 190 with NSW sponsorship. I submitted in Nov 9th 2016. My 55 points don't include points for my work experience. Is there any chance I will get NSW SS ? If not, in april I will get 5 points from my experience. So, any chance of getting 189 with 60 points? ANZSCO code is 261312 ( Developer Programmer ). Please show some light . I am worried. I can improve my IELTS score and get 10 more points. But, cannot guarantee that I will get 8 next time.


----------



## ausguy11 (Dec 1, 2015)

Not only for developer programmer but for all 2613*



appi_arpit said:


> I think getting 189 on 60 points will be quite difficult for developer Programmer.
> 
> Min you need to have 65 points for 189 invite as of now.
> 
> ...


----------



## mctowel (Feb 1, 2016)

Hello guys, submitted NSW 190 on DEC 18. Scored 79+ in pte and total 60 points, electronics engineer. When can I roughly get an invite. What rough predictions can be made on my situation?

__________________________________
EA Assessment: Electronics engineer 233411
B.sc 15
Age 25
PTE 20
EOI submitted 60 points 17th Dec.
ITA: ??


----------



## vsb546 (Apr 16, 2016)

hi all I have 65+5 =70 ICT BA, Can i expect invite from NSW in Jan please comment on this. My points breaking is EDU 15, pte,10,Age 30, Aus study 5, partner skills 5, ss 5 = 70.


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

hereislavanya said:


> Hello friends,
> 
> I have submitted for both 189 and 190 with NSW sponsorship. I submitted in Nov 9th 2016. My 55 points don't include points for my work experience. Is there any chance I will get NSW SS ? If not, in april I will get 5 points from my experience. So, any chance of getting 189 with 60 points? ANZSCO code is 261312 ( Developer Programmer ). Please show some light . I am worried. I can improve my IELTS score and get 10 more points. But, cannot guarantee that I will get 8 next time.


With these points nsw will not be easy. VIC may invite u but for that u need to wait until March for them to open up for ICT job codes


----------



## Roy2017 (Apr 23, 2016)

All the best guys .NSW immg is resuming from tomorrow .lets hope for th best 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## umaerkhan (Nov 7, 2016)

Roy2017 said:


> All the best guys .NSW immg is resuming from tomorrow .lets hope for th best
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Tomorrow but someone told after 11 jan 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## daussie (Jun 16, 2016)

umaerkhan said:


> Roy2017 said:
> 
> 
> > All the best guys .NSW immg is resuming from tomorrow .lets hope for th best
> ...


Tomorrow as per NSW


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Next week should be quiet i think... 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Calmia79 (Nov 15, 2016)

vsb546 said:


> hi all I have 65+5 =70 ICT BA, Can i expect invite from NSW in Jan please comment on this. My points breaking is EDU 15, pte,10,Age 30, Aus study 5, partner skills 5, ss 5 = 70.


Hi Sai,

I too have a similar situation as you. The only difference between your scenario and mine, is the points for Years of experience, which NSW takes into consideration. I too have been waiting since May(with 60 points) and am hoping something happens in the next few months (since my points increased to 65 on 28th Nov).

Below are my details:
ANZSCO: ICT BA 26111
Points: Age(25) / Edu(15) / Eng(10) / WorkEx(15) = 65 + 5(SS)
EOI 189: 20th May 2016
EOI 190 NSW: 20th May 2016 (With 60 + 5 SS Points)
Updated EOI 189: 28th Nov 2016 (Updated due to completing 8 years of experience)
Updated EOI 190 NSW: 28th Nov 2016 (With 65 + 5 SS Points)
NSW Invite: Waiting


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

Roy2017 said:


> All the best guys .NSW immg is resuming from tomorrow .lets hope for th best
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Hopeing for things to fall in place.. thanks bro and all the best to you and all other waiting including me


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

umaerkhan said:


> Tomorrow but someone told after 11 jan
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


they will resume work from 9 Jan 2017. Its on their website


----------



## Areeb126 (Jun 30, 2016)

mctowel said:


> I m also in your boat. Have you seen any electronics engineer invited with NSW recently or last year?
> 
> __________________________________
> EA Assessment: Electronics engineer 233411
> ...


No brother I have not seen it yet. Let me know if you have any information.


----------



## Kasun.Tharaka (Sep 29, 2016)

Any News after they resume????


----------



## sk1982 (Jun 7, 2015)

Hi all,
Just to update you I have applied for nomination approval from NSW. They have resume their office by today hope they will provide me soon. :fingerscrossed:


Occupation: Internal Auditor
Age:25
PTE-A 90,90,90,90 (20)
Experience 5
Education 15
190 65+5 NSW
EOI submitted: 3/12/2016
Invitation recived: 9/12/2016
Applied for Approval: 20/12/2016
Approval obtained:XXXXXX


----------



## rahejarajeev (Jun 29, 2016)

sk1982 said:


> Hi all,
> Just to update you I have applied for nomination approval from NSW. They have resume their office by today hope they will provide me soon. :fingerscrossed:
> 
> 
> ...


Best of luck SK !! Surely you will get it.😊😊👍👍

regards, 
Rajeev


----------



## umaerkhan (Nov 7, 2016)

sk1982 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Just to update you I have applied for nomination approval from NSW. They have resume their office by today hope they will provide me soon. :fingerscrossed:
> 
> ...




How did u get this pte score plz share tips for writing n reading 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sudharao (Nov 29, 2016)

vsb546 said:


> hi all I have 65+5 =70 ICT BA, Can i expect invite from NSW in Jan please comment on this. My points breaking is EDU 15, pte,10,Age 30, Aus study 5, partner skills 5, ss 5 = 70.



Hi,

Yes you will get as you are having 70 points. Your spouse wrote PTE/IELTS ? as u r claiming 5 points..


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

Kasun.Tharaka said:


> Any News after they resume????


they would be silent this week I suppose.


----------



## Breath (Jun 2, 2016)

aussiedream87 said:


> Kasun.Tharaka said:
> 
> 
> > Any News after they resume????
> ...


I think so, a lot of backlog to clear and besides the workers might be a bit office-rusty and unconnected after a very long holiday. Anyway i am as nervous as anyone here.....


----------



## vsb546 (Apr 16, 2016)

sudharao said:


> Hi,
> 
> Yes you will get as you are having 70 points. Your spouse wrote PTE/IELTS ? as u r claiming 5 points..


Thanks for your reply ....my wrote pte and gained above 50(Competent) in all modules.


----------



## jana1234 (Jul 2, 2016)

Happy new year everyone! 

I just had a baby a week ago. Do I need to update my EOI now from 2 to 3 dependants or just wait?


----------



## Breath (Jun 2, 2016)

jana1234 said:


> Happy new year everyone!
> 
> I just had a baby a week ago. Do I need to update my EOI now from 2 to 3 dependants or just wait?


Congratulation and may your baby colour the world with joy and happiness. 

Yes you need to update your dependent from 2 to 3.


----------



## harneet85 (Jun 22, 2016)

aussiedream87 said:


> they would be silent this week I suppose.


Hi , I saw your signature , a decent time you have spent since you applied for EOI and I believe 65 for NSW is a decent score ..... 
Any idea as why you may not have recieved NSW invite ?


----------



## hjauhari (May 2, 2016)

aussiedream87 said:


> they will resume work from 9 Jan 2017. Its on their website


Hi aussiedream87,

I am in same situation as of yours with code as ICT BA and NSW(60+5)with EOI effective as 02 Sep 2016, please let me know in case you get any updates or in case you have any 
Thanks
Joe


----------



## nahid_sumit (Dec 11, 2016)

*Help needed regarding evidence of your employability in the NT*

Hi ,

There is a part in the state sponsorship application form asking for "a statement describing how your skills and experience are in line with NT employer needs", 

"evidence of this occupation being advertised in the NT multiple times (provide screen dumps of the job adverts, webpage links are not sufficient)" and "clarify how your qualifications and experience matches the job opening"

Please guide me on how to complete this part? What will be the format, contents & page limit of the statement? How do I show job ads ? Should it be in PDFs? How do I clarify if my qualifications and experience matches? Will this be a separate statement?

Please help. Thanks

Regards
Nahid


----------



## rohit5 (Apr 4, 2013)

Hi 

I have more than 9 years total experience. Can any one please let me know my chances of getting NSW invitation. I am nervously waiting for every day.

Please find my details:

Code: 261313 Software engineer

Age: 25 points
Education: 15 points
Experience: 10 points
PTE: 10 points

Overall: 60 points (without SS)

60 +5 (Including State sponsorship points)

EOI date: 31/12/2016


Can any one please reply. Thanks in advance.
May I know if there are any chances of getting invite before July 1st 2017.

Thanks and Regards,
Rohit


----------



## nahid_sumit (Dec 11, 2016)

rohit5 said:


> Hi
> 
> I have more than 9 years total experience. Can any one please let me know my chances of getting NSW invitation. I am nervously waiting for every day.
> 
> ...


Hi 
Can you please guide me on how you applied for NSW? I am planning to apply too.
My occupation is in the CSOL list but not on NSW Skill Occupation List. 

Have you just submitted your EOI to NSW and waiting for their invitation? 

Thanks & Regards
Kazi


----------



## ashurulz88 (Jan 15, 2016)

Hey any one here who is ICT BA (60+5) waiting from last April ?

261111
NSW : 60+5 ( 29th April16)
Invite : ??


----------



## rohit5 (Apr 4, 2013)

*newbie*

Yes Kazi I selected "NSW" option and submitted EOI from skill select
and waiting for invitation.

Thanks and Regards,
Rohit





nahid_sumit said:


> Hi
> Can you please guide me on how you applied for NSW? I am planning to apply too.
> My occupation is in the CSOL list but not on NSW Skill Occupation List.
> 
> ...


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Any invites today?


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## umaerkhan (Nov 7, 2016)

nahid_sumit said:


> Hi
> 
> Can you please guide me on how you applied for NSW? I am planning to apply too.
> 
> ...




Only submit eoi for nsw 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nahid_sumit (Dec 11, 2016)

rohit5 said:


> Yes Kazi I selected "NSW" option and submitted EOI from skill select
> and waiting for invitation.
> 
> Thanks and Regards,
> Rohit


Thank You for your prompt reply. Do you have only 1(One) EOI submitted?

Do you know if I can submit 2 EOIs separately for NSW and NT under same occupation (223111-HR Adviser)?

Thanks & Regards
Nahid


----------



## Kasun.Tharaka (Sep 29, 2016)

aussiedream87 said:


> they would be silent this week I suppose.


ohh..Is it..


----------



## SumitWadhawan (Oct 27, 2016)

Does anyone know what time of the day NSW sends an ITA? Is it during midnight or during working hours?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## rohit5 (Apr 4, 2013)

*newbie*

Yes you can submit 2 separate EOIs.

Thanks and Regards,
Rohit



nahid_sumit said:


> Thank You for your prompt reply. Do you have only 1(One) EOI submitted?
> 
> Do you know if I can submit 2 EOIs separately for NSW and NT under same occupation (223111-HR Adviser)?
> 
> ...


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

SumitWadhawan said:


> Does anyone know what time of the day NSW sends an ITA? Is it during midnight or during working hours?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk




Day time.


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## mctowel (Feb 1, 2016)

Can anyone help me with an estimate on my profile
233411, electronics engineer 60+5 points, PTE 20, age 25, bsc 15. Or should I forget getting an nsw invite with my low points?

__________________________________
EA Assessment: Electronics engineer 233411
B.sc 15
Age 25
PTE 20
EOI submitted 60 points 17th Dec.
ITA: ??


----------



## worldking (Jan 9, 2017)

Hi ,
Good morning to all.,

I am a silent reader in this forum and I have read thru this forum everyday ,but so far I never noticed anyone same like my occupation. However, pls advice me about my occupation experts.,


Code: 323214 Metal machinist (first class)

Age: 30 points
Education: 10 points (diploma)
Experience: 15 points (more than 10years) 
PTE: 0 points (S-55,L-57,W-54, R-54)

Overall: 55+5(SS) =60points 


EOI date: 11/12/2016

Status : still waiting ....,

Can anyone pls tell me , probably when I can get reply from NSW . And I have applied NSW only, so is it possible to apply Victoria state too (or) just wait for NSW.
Moreover, how many days still need to wait for it ..


Thanks 
Rajesh


----------



## nikhilk (Jan 10, 2017)

Hi,
I have submitted an EOI for 190 under ICT support engineer in NSW for now , ACS assessment is positive for this occupation. Below is the breakup of points in skillselect.
Age – 30
Education – 15
S-SP – 5
Work exp – 5(will be 10 in Aug 2017)
English – 10
Total – 65(will be 70 in Aug 2017)
What is your suggestion regarding this job occupation based on the current trend of invitation for this job occupation ? Shall I wait for the
exp points to increase or shall I attempt the English exam again? Or is there a chance the points decrease to 65 for this job occupation?
I have all the required proofs for the above claims made.


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

SumitWadhawan said:


> Does anyone know what time of the day NSW sends an ITA? Is it during midnight or during working hours?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


during AUS business hours.


----------



## hjauhari (May 2, 2016)

HI Folks,

Just checked, one of the guys with ICT BA(60+5) waiting since Apr 2016,now I am in doubt if NSW really sending inivitations for ICT BA with 65 ?? 
Highly Disappointed!!

Thanks
Joe


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

hjauhari said:


> HI Folks,
> 
> Just checked, one of the guys with ICT BA(60+5) waiting since Apr 2016,now I am in doubt if NSW really sending inivitations for ICT BA with 65 ??
> Highly Disappointed!!
> ...


where did u see? reason being all the 60+5 pointers under ICT BA were invited in April month.


----------



## nahid_sumit (Dec 11, 2016)

*223111-hr adviser nomination from nsw*

Hi Everyone,
I am new to this thread. I have recently submitted my EOI to NSW for 190 Visa under occupation HR Adviser- 223111. 

May I know my chances?My Points breakdown are given below:

Age: 30
Language: 10
Education: 15
State Nomination: 05
Work Experience: 10

TOTAL POINTS: 70

Thanks 
Kazi


----------



## hjauhari (May 2, 2016)

aussiedream87 said:


> where did u see? reason being all the 60+5 pointers under ICT BA were invited in April month.


Hi aussiedream87,

OK!!

so when you are expecting invitation from NSW as I am in same boat of yours with(60+5) and EOI effective from 02 Sep 2016??
Till March/Apr 2016 can we expect something??

Thanks
Joe


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

Pro-Rata Occupations - Invitation Trend has been updated with latest round results of 4th January 2017.


----------



## hjauhari (May 2, 2016)

BulletAK said:


> Pro-Rata Occupations - Invitation Trend has been updated with latest round results of 4th January 2017.


Hi BulletAK,

So according to list, only 462 ICT invitations are left for this fiscal year??

This is quite strange !1

so who so ever will be left, I am sure there would be many guys (cutoff till July 2016) in the month of AUg/sept...., what will happen to them??they would be automatically taken care by NSW in new year(May 2017 onwards) or need to apply again?

Does the points in the excel include extra 5 points given by state or excluding??

Thanks,
Joe


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

hjauhari said:


> Hi BulletAK,
> 
> So according to list, only 462 ICT invitations are left for this fiscal year??
> 
> ...


The sheet is only for 189 VISA however, a stats of nominations by each state for 190 VISA is also listed on the last tab. When any occupation is reached its ceiling under 189 VISA, no invitations are issued for the rest of the fiscal year. The only other option left in terms of PR is to apply for 190 VISA and opt for your desired state to nominate you. Once they send you a nomination invite and approve your nomination, then you receive an invite to apply for 190 VISA. This is how it goes.

Hope this helps!


----------



## hjauhari (May 2, 2016)

Hi 

Thanks for your kind reply!!

Yea its clear now, so do we have any ceiling for 190 as well?? what happens in that case?

Thanks,
Joe


----------



## Oz_batman (Nov 5, 2016)

hjauhari said:


> Hi
> 
> Thanks for your kind reply!!
> 
> ...


From the trend, it seems that NSW sends 4000 odd applications each year. Probably the ceiling is 4000, but it is not officially publicized anywhere by NSW. However, for 189 visa the ceiling is officially mentioned on skillselect.


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

hjauhari said:


> Hi
> 
> Thanks for your kind reply!!
> 
> ...


No ceilings and no rounds for 190 VISA. Instead, each state issue their own list of occupations they wish to nominate. You need to look after those available on each state's website listed below.

ACT	Australian Capital Territory

NSW	New South Wales

NT	Northern Territory

QLD	Queensland

SA	South Australia

TAS	Tasmania

VIC	Victoria

WA	Western Australia


----------



## aussiedream333 (Sep 9, 2015)

It seems our friends in NSW are still hungover from the holidays. Its like dead winter in Siberia. No invites.


----------



## hari_it_ram (Jun 30, 2013)

Anything before Feb should be considered highly lucky.



aussiedream333 said:


> It seems our friends in NSW are still hungover from the holidays. Its like dead winter in Siberia. No invites.


----------



## aussiedream333 (Sep 9, 2015)

hari_it_ram said:


> Anything before Feb should be considered highly lucky.


Really? Home Come? Last year trends indicate they sent invites in December and January. This includes
stream 2 invites.


----------



## hari_it_ram (Jun 30, 2013)

aussiedream333 said:


> Really? Home Come? Last year trends indicate they sent invites in December and January. This includes
> 
> stream 2 invites.




Feb to May they picked up like anything. That's my view  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. Please excuse typos.


----------



## aussiedream333 (Sep 9, 2015)

hari_it_ram said:


> Feb to May they picked up like anything. That's my view
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. Please excuse typos.



Well, if that's the case. I hope it happens at the earliest. Too much suspense!


----------



## hari_it_ram (Jun 30, 2013)

aussiedream333 said:


> Well, if that's the case. I hope it happens at the earliest. Too much suspense!




All the best. Too many usernames with "aussiedream or Aussie" getting confused 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. Please excuse typos.


----------



## aussiedream333 (Sep 9, 2015)

hari_it_ram said:


> All the best. Too many usernames with "aussiedream or Aussie" getting confused
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. Please excuse typos.


Thanks! hahaha, well we all have the same dreams, don't we!


----------



## hari_it_ram (Jun 30, 2013)

aussiedream333 said:


> Thanks! hahaha, well we all have the same dreams, don't we!




Of course 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. Please excuse typos.


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

aussiedream333 said:


> Really? Home Come? Last year trends indicate they sent invites in December and January. This includes
> stream 2 invites.


NSW did the bulk invite round on December 09, 2016.

The next round, probably they would be looking for, could be January 20th 2017 (based on the past trend) and hopefully it would be another massive bulk invite round since there would be almost a gap of 1 month and 10 days in between.

Lets hope for the best.


----------



## guru_gillg (Nov 30, 2016)

Hi All,

Based on the stats I have gathered from immi tracker for 190NSW Invite for last year, they send maximum invites from Feb to Mar. In second half of the year, invites being sent were almost 79% of the total year invites(My analysis based on the stats fetched from the source). However, these are stats where segregation of ANZSCO code is not being given. Hence, no analysis around specific skill set based invite can be articulated.

I am also having the 60 points and relying on the NSW Invite big time to realize the dream to move to Australia.

I am having one aspect coming to my mind(which always bother me in this wait time) is that whether they do follow any specific rule to invite all the 60+5(SS) pointers with back dated EOI's or simply invite all back dated EOI's with 60+5(SS) pointers?

Regards
Guru 
***********************************
ANZSCO Code : 261111 - ICT Business Analyst
Edu/Age : 15/30 Points
PTE: L/R/W/S: 75 /70 /72 /86(10 points)
Spouse: 5 Points
ACS logged: 02/12/2016
+ve assessment : 12/12/2016 (0 Points)
EOI (189) Logged - (60 points): 13/12/2016
EOI (190-NSW) Logged - (60+5 points): 14/12/2016
ITA Awaited :


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

guru_gillg said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Based on the stats I have gathered from immi tracker for 190NSW Invite for last year, they send maximum invites from Feb to Mar. In second half of the year, invites being sent were almost 79% of the total year invites(My analysis based on the stats fetched from the source). However, these are stats where segregation of ANZSCO code is not being given. Hence, no analysis around specific skill set based invite can be articulated.
> 
> ...


Hi Guru,

Not sure if you have analysed the number of invitations sent out last year until Dec 2015 to that of Dec 2016?

Here are the numbers:

Until Dec 2015: 617 (only 3271 invitations were utilized as per the data)
Until Dec 2016: 1173 (another 2827 invitation left for next 6 months)

So considering this date this FY16-17, we have seen more invitations sent out compared to FY15-16. Not sure if we can follow the trend and yeah if the trend continues its good for 60+5 pointers esp. pro-rata occupations.

*The selection process*

The selection process is competitive. Candidates are selected and ranked in the following order:
*1.Occupation
2. Australian Department of Immigration and Border Protection (DIBP) points score
3. English language ability
4. Skilled employment
*


----------



## umaerkhan (Nov 7, 2016)

aussiedream87 said:


> Hi Guru,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Hi skill employment means job offer ? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

umaerkhan said:


> Hi skill employment means job offer ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


his/her relavent experince.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

hjauhari said:


> Hi
> 
> Thanks for your kind reply!!
> 
> ...




Each state has a quota, nsw 4k


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## microdh (Nov 1, 2016)

hari_it_ram said:


> Feb to May they picked up like anything. That's my view
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. Please excuse typos.




Could I get any chance to be invited?
261313
60 point without SS
8+ years experience
Language band 6 in each.

One of my former college got invited with 55+5 and IELTS6 in the end of 2015.
When it came to Y2016-2017, the threshold risen up to 65 point.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

microdh said:


> Could I get any chance to be invited?
> 261313
> 60 point without SS
> 8+ years experience
> ...




Not right now, cutoff is at 65 points. 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## leapp (Jan 12, 2017)

*Quick Question*

Dear Folks,

Just a quick question !

Prior apologizing for asking question not related to the subject of this forum. 

Need to know that I had my positive Engineers Australia assessment (which also includes assessment of work experience) but in the outcome letter they just considered 7.5 yrs experience and deducted 1 year initial experience. (not sure whether to use word deducted or not, as it was not even discussed in outcome letter)

Now my question is that whether i still can claim my 8+ years of skilled experience and submit an EOI or not?


----------



## jana1234 (Jul 2, 2016)

leapp said:


> Dear Folks,
> 
> Just a quick question !
> 
> ...


You should only claim the points for the years they assessed as 'skilled experience' which is 7.5 in this case.


----------



## bony (Jun 27, 2016)

Yes provided you are in same company points are calculated automatically as you will have to mention presently working.
Regards


----------



## harneet85 (Jun 22, 2016)

is there any schedule/rounds for NSW invites , like we have for 189 ? or is it just a random invite on any given day


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

harneet85 said:


> is there any schedule/rounds for NSW invites , like we have for 189 ? or is it just a random invite on any given day


No specific days like 189 rounds. NSW sends invites as in when they wish.


----------



## hari_it_ram (Jun 30, 2013)

All the best to those who are waiting. Let's see whether we can see some surprise from NSW tomorrow. Brain says "it may not", Heart says "It will".


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. Please excuse typos.


----------



## Alizar20098 (Nov 8, 2016)

Its so quite out there . No news from nsw state about invitations . I am constantly looking for immi tracker . I cant even see any approvals for ITA yet for the people who have lodged their applications in November. Can you please shed some light.
Thanks


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

hari_it_ram said:


> All the best to those who are waiting. Let's see whether we can see some surprise from NSW tomorrow. Brain says "it may not", Heart says "It will".
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. Please excuse typos.


Your heart won.. 2 invites reported from NSW today, until now


----------



## roy1947 (Aug 20, 2015)

BulletAK said:


> Your heart won.. 2 invites reported from NSW today, until now


Hi,

Can you pls share NSW immitracker url.

Not able to find NSW in this tracker:
https://myimmitracker.com/en/au/trackers

Thanks


----------



## hari_it_ram (Jun 30, 2013)

BulletAK said:


> Your heart won.. 2 invites reported from NSW today, until now




Oh that's nice. Should have been 200, for those who are waiting from April 2015. Unthinkable. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. Please excuse typos.


----------



## hari_it_ram (Jun 30, 2013)

Alizar20098 said:


> Its so quite out there . No news from nsw state about invitations . I am constantly looking for immi tracker . I cant even see any approvals for ITA yet for the people who have lodged their applications in November. Can you please shed some light.
> Thanks



ITA from NSW might come on 17th Jan, which is one day before 189 round. Just my guess on the pattern they followed so far.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. Please excuse typos.


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

roy1947 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can you pls share NSW immitracker url.
> 
> ...


Here you go brother. Please filter it with NSW and sort by INVITATION DATE.

https://myimmitracker.com/en/au/trackers/expression-of-interest-sc190/fullscreen


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

hari_it_ram said:


> Oh that's nice. Should have been 200, for those who are waiting from April 2015. Unthinkable.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. Please excuse typos.


I still see that NSW is only considering high pointers. Their seems to be no chance for 60+5 pointers so far, especially with pro-rata occupations.


----------



## hari_it_ram (Jun 30, 2013)

BulletAK said:


> I still see that NSW is only considering high pointers. Their seems to be no chance for 60+5 pointers so far, especially with pro-rata occupations.



Unbelievable.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. Please excuse typos.


----------



## jana1234 (Jul 2, 2016)

Hey guys, I got a stream 2 invitation today


----------



## Oz_batman (Nov 5, 2016)

jana1234 said:


> Hey guys, I got a stream 2 invitation today


Congrats Buddy!! At least they started giving out invitations


----------



## Calmia79 (Nov 15, 2016)

jana1234 said:


> Hey guys, I got a stream 2 invitation today


Congratulations !!!


----------



## davidlk03 (Jul 4, 2016)

I don't get it when there are pending 70 pointers from sep 12 how a person is invited from Dec,the EOI system is totally crap now
It's unfair


----------



## Sohamdk (Jul 9, 2016)

jana1234 said:


> Hey guys, I got a stream 2 invitation today


Amazing!!  we have hope now!! Congrats!! Wishing you all the best for a quick visa grant!!


----------



## rahejarajeev (Jun 29, 2016)

jana1234 said:


> Hey guys, I got a stream 2 invitation today


Congrats Jana 👍 BTW Stream 1 or 2 means SOL and CSOL or something else...

regards, 
Rajeev


----------



## jana1234 (Jul 2, 2016)

davidlk03 said:


> I don't get it when there are pending 70 pointers from sep 12 how a person is invited from Dec,the EOI system is totally crap now
> It's unfair


I have 80 points and I submitted my EOI in beginning of October. I just updated it in December and again 2 days ago. 
Also I think NSW has higher priorities than the dates when you submitted your EOI. I saw another stream 2 70 pointer getting an invitation in December only a few days after they submitted their EOI. On immitracker you can see that they really prioritise the ones with high english skills.

Good luck!


----------



## jana1234 (Jul 2, 2016)

rahejarajeev said:


> Congrats Jana &#55357;&#56397; BTW Stream 1 or 2 means SOL and CSOL or something else...
> 
> regards,
> Rajeev


Thank you!!

Yeah, stream 1 are the occupations on the NSW priority list and stream 2 are the ones on the CSOL.


----------



## gsferrari (Jun 11, 2016)

Still waiting for Stream-2 invite with 70+5 and Superior English. I think the occupation is important (even for Stream-2). My occupation doesn't seem to be preferred at all. 

Sigh...


----------



## davidlk03 (Jul 4, 2016)

jana1234 said:


> I have 80 points and I submitted my EOI in beginning of October. I just updated it in December and again 2 days ago.
> Also I think NSW has higher priorities than the dates when you submitted your EOI. I saw another stream 2 70 pointer getting an invitation in December only a few days after they submitted their EOI. On immitracker you can see that they really prioritise the ones with high english skills.
> 
> Good luck!



That's true and there are lot of 70 pointers in Accounting with superior English with 20 points..
How come they can invite the ones lodged at December..


----------



## Rainbows (Aug 1, 2016)

davidlk03 said:


> That's true and there are lot of 70 pointers in Accounting with superior English with 20 points..
> How come they can invite the ones lodged at December..


Guys I feel Jana who updated eoi in Dec stood more chance than any if us more because Jana seems to have 5 points in her list for Australia work experience. ...last Dec when some stream 2 invites were given I saw that overseas work experience folks stood better chance than us. Just my opinion...


----------



## Rainbows (Aug 1, 2016)

davidlk03 said:


> That's true and there are lot of 70 pointers in Accounting with superior English with 20 points..
> How come they can invite the ones lodged at December..


Guys I feel Jana who updated eoi in Dec stood more chance than any if us more because Jana seems to have 5 points for Australia work experience. ...last Dec i remember that when some stream 2 invites were given, overseas/AU work experience folks stood better chance than others. Just my opinion...also, is it true that nsw ensures eventually to invite everyone who applies ???


----------



## helphelp2 (Dec 16, 2016)

Hello 

I submitted my EOI with 70+5 ( 15 + 5 study, 30 age, 20 English) on 11th December for accounting general. I still haven't got anything. Can anyone of you please tell me how much time it will take?


----------



## tobby89 (Dec 16, 2016)

Hi guys,

i want to ask about NSW SS.
My skill is 232414 Web Designer. It is in CSOL. 
I want to apply 489 Visa. My point is 55+ state sponsorship ( 10 ) = 65.
I have offering letter and have worked in 2 different companies in Sydney.

Based on this regulation :
_
Stream 1: occupations on the NSW 190 Priority Skilled Occupation List (NSW 190 List)
Stream 2: very highly ranking candidates in CSOL occupations*
The highest ranking candidates in occupations on the NSW 190 Priority Skilled Occupation List (NSW 190 List) will be invited first.

Throughout the 2016-17 financial year NSW will also select and invite a limited number of the highest scoring skilled candidates in occupations from the broader DIBP CSOL. Selection under this stream will be determined on an ongoing basis and limited to occupations where there is labour market demand._

Do you think i am eligible to apply for NSW State Sponsorship? Cheers


----------



## saten.2782 (Jan 12, 2017)

My details are as below:

VISA Lodged (NSW 190): June, 16
CO Query Recieved : 12 July, 16
Information Provided: 31 July, 16

Since then, No communication received.

It's been 6 months and am yet to have VISA grant or any further communication.

Please help in:
1) Is there any anyone in the same boat whose VISA grant is stuck for more than 5-6 months
2) Is there any way to reach to VISA office to enquire the status (I tried reaching out on email and phone however it was responded that VISA Status queries will not be responded)

Any response shall be of great help.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

BulletAK said:


> Your heart won.. 2 invites reported from NSW today, until now




At least some good news! 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

jana1234 said:


> Hey guys, I got a stream 2 invitation today



Congrats!!€


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

jana1234 said:


> Hey guys, I got a stream 2 invitation today


congratulations buddy!


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

saten.2782 said:


> My details are as below:
> 
> VISA Lodged (NSW 190): June, 16
> CO Query Recieved : 12 July, 16
> ...


I would say hang on in there you may hear from them soon. I know a person with 280+ days got his grant start of this week and one more with 2990+ days still waiting without any communication.

And regarding the queries you can do it but it would be a generic email which wont help you either. I say give it sometime.. I know it is frustrating but sooner or later you will be happy to see the grant in inbox.


----------



## imanick (Jul 28, 2016)

*190 NSW invite question*

Hey friends,

I have just got my nsw nomination today but I'm just little bit confused how to proceed. I had submitted 189(65 pts) and 190(70pts) in a same eoi on 6-01-17 for analyst programmer. But with the current trend in analysis, I prefer to wait for 189. 

Am I still eligible to receive 189 in later rounds with same EOI ?

2)	If I ignore this 190 invitation to NSW and keep waiting for 189, and if it doesn’t happen in 2 months, can I apply again for 190 ?

EOI status in site: submitted

So would highly appreciate some feedback on my current situation since I have used same eoi for both.


----------



## Narayanan (Nov 3, 2016)

imanick said:


> Hey friends,
> 
> I have just got my nsw nomination today but I'm just little bit confused how to proceed. I had submitted 189(65 pts) and 190(70pts) in a same eoi on 6-01-17 for analyst programmer. But with the current trend in analysis, I prefer to wait for 189.
> 
> ...


Tough situation . I would go for 190 instead. losing one in hand aiming for something that is yet to catch is not a good option. You might get 189 but no one can confirm . 

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

imanick said:


> Hey friends,
> 
> I have just got my nsw nomination today but I'm just little bit confused how to proceed. I had submitted 189(65 pts) and 190(70pts) in a same eoi on 6-01-17 for analyst programmer. But with the current trend in analysis, I prefer to wait for 189.
> 
> ...


You have 14 days from the time you got your inviation for NSW to respond back else it will be a waste. If you consider to wait for 189 then you can wait until next weeks round which is on 18th Jan 00:00 hrs. If you get your ITA under 189 well and good else you can always opt for 190 NSW invite that is already with you.

Cheers! And if you get 189 ITA in next round I am sure this will help someone.


----------



## sounddonor (May 1, 2013)

imanick said:


> Hey friends,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Just wait for 189 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alali (Dec 13, 2016)

*Please advice*

hi folks
hope you can advice me i've submitted my EOI on 15/12/2016 for 133111 construction project manager with 55 points and PTE.52 score to NSW throw my agent and my question is the invitation mail as per my agent told me that the email sent for them only and i am very worry is there is any way to know if the invitation mail sent from NSW or not? where i am afraid while NSW give you only 14 days to apply your visa.
Need urgent advice.
thanks
Occupation. CPM 133111
points. 55+5 SS NSW
Pte. 52
EOI. 15/12/2016
NSW invitation. waiting


----------



## Breath (Jun 2, 2016)

alali said:


> hi folks
> hope you can advice me i've submitted my EOI on 15/12/2016 for 133111 construction project manager with 55 points and PTE.52 score to NSW throw my agent and my question is the invitation mail as per my agent told me that the email sent for them only and i am very worry is there is any way to know if the invitation mail sent from NSW or not? where i am afraid while NSW give you only 14 days to apply your visa.
> Need urgent advice.
> thanks
> ...


Hi, happy to meet you here! 
I am in the same occupation with you (CPM with 55pt), l learnt our chances of invite are bright though I am yet to recieve an invite, I applied to NSW 22nd December 2016. 

As per your question I will advise you daily call or email ur agent for any update. I doubt if ur agent will withhold relevant info from you.


----------



## alali (Dec 13, 2016)

Breath said:


> Hi, happy to meet you here!
> I am in the same occupation with you (CPM with 55pt), l learnt our chances of invite are bright though I am yet to recieve an invite, I applied to NSW 22nd December 2016.
> 
> As per your question I will advise you daily call or email ur agent for any update. I doubt if ur agent will withhold relevant info from you.


Hi 
it's my pleasure to meet you.
i will update you also if any update and for our occupation it have a high chances and i hope if we can get it soon where waiting is very hard and need a lot of patience, good luck for us.
thanks


----------



## Roy2017 (Apr 23, 2016)

waiting waiting .. don't know when it going to end . They have started sending invites but cutoff is 65 . will it come down ?


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

Roy2017 said:


> waiting waiting .. don't know when it going to end . They have started sending invites but cutoff is 65 . will it come down ?


another 2 months may be? hopefully based on the trend it can be even before. But, again its just assumption


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

imanick said:


> Hey friends,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I think your EOO got locked with ITA now. 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

aussiedream87 said:


> You have 14 days from the time you got your inviation for NSW to respond back else it will be a waste. If you consider to wait for 189 then you can wait until next weeks round which is on 18th Jan 00:00 hrs. If you get your ITA under 189 well and good else you can always opt for 190 NSW invite that is already with you.
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers! And if you get 189 ITA in next round I am sure this will help someone.




The guy hot nominated, not invited, meaning his EOI is locked. 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

saten.2782 said:


> My details are as below:
> 
> VISA Lodged (NSW 190): June, 16
> CO Query Recieved : 12 July, 16
> ...




1. many
2. there us a phone number, but calling does not expedite processing. 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## roy1947 (Aug 20, 2015)

Roy2017 said:


> waiting waiting .. don't know when it going to end . They have started sending invites but cutoff is 65 . will it come down ?


Same here and my points break-down is same as yours.

EOI date too: 18th Nov.....lets hope for the best.


----------



## imanick (Jul 28, 2016)

*Hi Andrey*



andreyx108b said:


> I think your EOO got locked with ITA now.
> 
> 
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


No Andrey. it is still in submitted status.


----------



## aussiedream123 (Jan 15, 2017)

Hi All, 

I need some help. I had applied for ITA last year April'2016 but then I got the news that my wife is pregnant and we are expecting the delivery. As per the Aussies rules we did nt do the medicals for my wife but rest all we completed. Now we did the nedicals. My ACS is expiring after 2 years in July'17. Pleas elet me know how toexpedite the process


----------



## Mubashir uddin (Nov 17, 2016)

*Dear All, 

I submitted my EOI in 189 (60 pts) & 190 (65 pts) on 5th-Jan-2017 in "ENGINEERING TECHNOLOGIST"......I know it's not even 1 month but its really frustrating as there is no news or update. 

I am also trying to give PTE to increase my score if I get Superior English I can increase 10 pts...My query is will it help me in getting an invitation early either in 189 or 190....?

Thanks in advance if anyone can clarify above points. 

Best Regards, 

Mubashir Uddin.*


----------



## Upendraa (May 19, 2016)

daussie said:


> DOE not v important for nsw. They invite based on years of experience.


Any source of truth that NSW invite based based on experience??

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Upendraa (May 19, 2016)

rohit5 said:


> Hi
> 
> I have more than 9 years total experience. Can any one please let me know my chances of getting NSW invitation. I am nervously waiting for every day.
> 
> ...


Me too waiting with almost same points.

Age-25
Edu-15
Eng-0
Exp-15
Partner point-5
Total-60
SS-5
Total with SS-65
DOE: 21-Dec-2016

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## umaerkhan (Nov 7, 2016)

Mubashir uddin said:


> *Dear All,
> 
> I submitted my EOI in 189 (60 pts) & 190 (65 pts) on 5th-Jan-2017 in "ENGINEERING TECHNOLOGIST"......I know it's not even 1 month but its really frustrating as there is no news or update.
> 
> ...




People waiting here since months, if you improve english , chance will significantly increase 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mubashir uddin (Nov 17, 2016)

umaerkhan said:


> People waiting here since months, if you improve english , chance will significantly increase
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks...I know people are waiting here since months... just trying to determine whether anything can be done to improve my chances for the invitation. 

Will give the PTE definitely to improve score. 


Regards, 

Mubashir.


----------



## Alizar20098 (Nov 8, 2016)

Hi .... can you please shed some light on this matter your help would be much appreciated. When would nsw start sending out approvals for nomination. I havent seen any approvals since 16 December 2016 , according to immi tracker trend .


----------



## PNHA (Nov 15, 2016)

I got the approval from NSW today! I lodged my Nomination Application on 28th November 2016.

Good luck to those who are waiting for the approval out there


----------



## Alizar20098 (Nov 8, 2016)

Congratulations. I lodged mine on 18th November so waiting desperately for approval .


----------



## Upendraa (May 19, 2016)

PNHA said:


> I got the approval from NSW today! I lodged my Nomination Application on 28th November 2016.
> 
> Good luck to those who are waiting for the approval out there


Congratulations.

Can you please share your details?? So that we all can have some idea. Thanks

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## PNHA (Nov 15, 2016)

Upendraa said:


> Congratulations.
> 
> Can you please share your details?? So that we all can have some idea. Thanks
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


I have 75 points (included 5 points for State Nomination) - Accounting Occupation 

Age: 25
English: 20
Bachelor + Australian Study: 20
PY: 5

I received the Invitation on 25th Nov 2016

Lodged Nomination on 28th Nov 2016

Received the approval on 16th Jan 2017

Going to lodge the application to DIBP soon!

Cheers


----------



## Breath (Jun 2, 2016)

Hi everyone, I have been invited by NSW. I wish everyone luck + speedy invitation.

EOI date: 22/12/2016. 

State invite date: 16/01/2016

Occupation: construction project manager (133111)

Point w/o SS= 55pt


----------



## Breath (Jun 2, 2016)

CORRECTED VERSION!

Hi everyone, I have been invited by NSW. I wish everyone luck + speedy invitation.

EOI date: 22/12/2016. 

State invite date: 16/01/2017

Occupation: construction project manager (133111)

Point w/o SS= 55pt


----------



## nahid_sumit (Dec 11, 2016)

*Human Resource Adviser - 223111 State Nomination NSW*

Hi,

Have anyone got state nomination from NSW on occupation 223111-Human Resource Adviser?

Thanks
Kazi


----------



## gsferrari (Jun 11, 2016)

My EOI was lodged in June 2016. So far not a peep. 

Would it help if some update was made to my EOI? Would that pop it up the queue / bring it to the top of the pile?

I'm dreaming with an Indian complex that there's piles of EOI files and the older ones just get buried under the newer applications


----------



## sudharao (Nov 29, 2016)

Hello,

ANZSCO - 261312 (Developer Programmer) with 65 points.
Filed EOI - Nov 22, 2016
Waiting for nomination...  Anyone in the same boat as me? Also, can anyone tell me when was the last nomination email sent by NSW to people with 65 points and ANZSCO - 261312 (Developer Programmer).

I'm so frustrated waiting  
Please reply guys...


----------



## umaerkhan (Nov 7, 2016)

sudharao said:


> Hello,
> 
> ANZSCO - 261312 (Developer Programmer) with 65 points.
> Filed EOI - Nov 22, 2016
> ...




263111

Waiting since October 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rohit5 (Apr 4, 2013)

*newbie*

Hi All,


Could you please let me know if any one received nomination or invitation from NSW for 261313 software engineer category with 60+5 points recently in last 1 to 2 months. Thanks in advance. 

Thanks and Regards,
Rohit


----------



## sudharao (Nov 29, 2016)

PNHA said:


> I got the approval from NSW today! I lodged my Nomination Application on 28th November 2016.
> 
> Good luck to those who are waiting for the approval out there


Congrats  Please post your points breakout and dates.


----------



## sudharao (Nov 29, 2016)

Breath said:


> Hi everyone, I have been invited by NSW. I wish everyone luck + speedy invitation.
> 
> EOI date: 22/12/2016.
> 
> ...


Hi,

Congrats!!  Please post your points breakup.


----------



## sumitgupta22 (Sep 27, 2016)

imanick said:


> No Andrey. it is still in submitted status.


Dear imanick, How much experience do you have? I am trying to find out if NSW is calling people with more exp only..


----------



## Aniaus (Dec 20, 2016)

Hi All,

Does anyone have idea on what is the current invitation trend for 263111 by NSW, Like the Points without SS required to get an application invite.
Thanks in advance, God bless you.


----------



## Upendraa (May 19, 2016)

sudharao said:


> Hello,
> 
> ANZSCO - 261312 (Developer Programmer) with 65 points.
> Filed EOI - Nov 22, 2016
> ...


I am also in the same boat. But for 261313 with 65 points

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Upendraa (May 19, 2016)

Breath said:


> CORRECTED VERSION!
> 
> Hi everyone, I have been invited by NSW. I wish everyone luck + speedy invitation.
> 
> ...


Congratulations!! 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

PNHA said:


> I got the approval from NSW today! I lodged my Nomination Application on 28th November 2016.
> 
> Good luck to those who are waiting for the approval out there


congratulations


----------



## kox (Apr 18, 2016)

Hi all, 

My occupation is 242211 vocational teacher, 60+5, all band 7 . I have logged my application at the end of Nov. Anyone in the same boat? please share details with me, thanks!

good luck to everyone who is waiting for nomination! :thumb:


----------



## umaerkhan (Nov 7, 2016)

Aniaus said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Does anyone have idea on what is the current invitation trend for 263111 by NSW, Like the Points without SS required to get an application invite.
> Thanks in advance, God bless you.




I am also waiting since October 60+5 point 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

Breath said:


> Hi everyone, I have been invited by NSW. I wish everyone luck + speedy invitation.
> 
> EOI date: 22/12/2016.
> 
> ...


wish you all the best


----------



## sharat47 (Jun 7, 2016)

Hello everyone. Could someone tell me how much time would it take for an invite for 233911 Aeronautical engineer nomination with 65+5 pts. Thanks.


----------



## alali (Dec 13, 2016)

hi Folks
i received my NSW invitation today, hope to all of you good luck and get it soon.

Occupation: CPM (133111)

Point w/o SS= 55pt
thanks


----------



## Aniaus (Dec 20, 2016)

alali said:


> hi Folks
> i received my NSW invitation today, hope to all of you good luck and get it soon.
> 
> Occupation: CPM (133111)
> ...


Congratulations!!.. All the very best.


----------



## lucky0318 (Oct 5, 2016)

Aniaus said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Does anyone have idea on what is the current invitation trend for 263111 by NSW, Like the Points without SS required to get an application invite.
> Thanks in advance, God bless you.


I am waiting from Sep 2016 with 65 including SS.


----------



## pelanchelian (May 13, 2016)

Hi all,

I got my nomination approved today. Congrats to all who got their invites and nomination approved.

Thanks,
Elan


----------



## sumitgupta22 (Sep 27, 2016)

imanick said:


> No Andrey. it is still in submitted status.





alali said:


> hi Folks
> i received my NSW invitation today, hope to all of you good luck and get it soon.
> 
> Occupation: CPM (133111)
> ...


How much total exp you had?


----------



## Aniaus (Dec 20, 2016)

umaerkhan said:


> I am also waiting since October 60+5 point
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Wish you get your invite soon. Maybe they are yet to invite all 65 pointers, Not sure though. Hope coming months would be positive for us. As per observations and experts comments from various threads and post, maximum invites are sent between Feb and April.

God bless:fingerscrossed:


----------



## alali (Dec 13, 2016)

sumitgupta22 said:


> How much total exp you had?


my exp. 9.5


----------



## umaerkhan (Nov 7, 2016)

pelanchelian said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I got my nomination approved today. Congrats to all who got their invites and nomination approved.
> 
> ...




Congratz whats ur score and code


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## umaerkhan (Nov 7, 2016)

Aniaus said:


> Wish you get your invite soon. Maybe they are yet to invite all 65 pointers, Not sure though. Hope coming months would be positive for us. As per observations and experts comments from various threads and post, maximum invites are sent between Feb and April.
> 
> 
> 
> God bless:fingerscrossed:




Thanks and wish the same for you 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pelanchelian (May 13, 2016)

Hi Guys,

I stayed in Australia for close to 2 years and need get Police clearance from there.

Could you please help me which of the below should I get done?

The fees for National Police Checks and related services are:

$42.00 for each National Police Check application from a government department or an individual.
$42.00 for each National Police Check application from a non-government organisation (eg: commercial entities like brokers, migration agents etc)
$139.00 for a fingerprint and National Police Check application, where fingerprints are taken and processed by the AFP.
$99.00 for a fingerprint and National Police Check application where fingerprints are supplied to the AFP on application.

Thanks,
Elan


----------



## Breath (Jun 2, 2016)

alali said:


> hi Folks
> i received my NSW invitation today, hope to all of you good luck and get it soon.
> 
> Occupation: CPM (133111)
> ...


Congratulations friend! I too invited, i hope we recieve approval without delay.


----------



## Breath (Jun 2, 2016)

sudharao said:


> Breath said:
> 
> 
> > Hi everyone, I have been invited by NSW. I wish everyone luck + speedy invitation.
> ...




Age: 25 points
Education: 15 points
Experience: 15 points
PTE: 0 points

Total= 55 + SS = 60


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

Breath said:


> Age: 25 points
> Education: 15 points
> Experience: 15 points
> PTE: 0 points
> ...


congratulations @Breath


----------



## Alizar20098 (Nov 8, 2016)

Hi umerkhan . Can you please tell at what time if the day did you get your approval mail? I am so much stressed out as i am waiting since i lodged my nomination application 18th of November. Do we only get approval mail during business hours or it might be after hours as well just like 189 invitation?
Thanks in advance for your help.


----------



## audreamer05 (Jan 17, 2017)

Hi. Can I make two EOI under one state?


----------



## sudharao (Nov 29, 2016)

Hi,

When was the last invite for developer programmers from NSW? (261312)


----------



## umaerkhan (Nov 7, 2016)

Alizar20098 said:


> Hi umerkhan . Can you please tell at what time if the day did you get your approval mail? I am so much stressed out as i am waiting since i lodged my nomination application 18th of November. Do we only get approval mail during business hours or it might be after hours as well just like 189 invitation?
> Thanks in advance for your help.




Bro do not take much stress and do not rely much on nsw either. Its on luck 
Last year 2015 60 ss points i lodged my eoi and waited until feb 2016 nothing happend then i again lodged / updated in October 2016 65 ss points and still waiting 
So leave it on luck and pray , i am also bit worried but what can one do? 

Are you from Pakistan , which city 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sameerh1103 (Nov 6, 2016)

Hi All,

I had submitted my EOI for NSW 190 on 3rd Nov 2016. I still have not received any invite. Is there anyone in the same boat as me ? Has NSW sent out invites lately for 261111 ?


Details:
Job Code: 261111
Points: 70
Age: 30
Edu: 15
Exp: 0
Eng: 20
SS: 5


Can anyone suggest when I can expect the invite by ?


----------



## sounddonor (May 1, 2013)

umaerkhan said:


> Bro do not take much stress and do not rely much on nsw either. Its on luck
> Last year 2015 60 ss points i lodged my eoi and waited until feb 2016 nothing happend then i again lodged / updated in October 2016 65 ss points and still waiting
> So leave it on luck and pray , i am also bit worried but what can one do?
> 
> ...




Yes this is true... we should not depend on NSW invites by wasting time.. try to increase your points is the only option 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Breath (Jun 2, 2016)

audreamer05 said:


> Hi. Can I make two EOI under one state?


Making two EOI for one state is not right. You can create separate EOI for two states.


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

umaerkhan said:


> Bro do not take much stress and do not rely much on nsw either. Its on luck
> Last year 2015 60 ss points i lodged my eoi and waited until feb 2016 nothing happend then i again lodged / updated in October 2016 65 ss points and still waiting
> So leave it on luck and pray , i am also bit worried but what can one do?
> 
> ...


Hey bro, can you post your details like Occupation you have opted for etc? Do you have 65 points including SS? I am from Karachi, Pakistan


----------



## sk1982 (Jun 7, 2015)

Alizar20098 said:


> Hi umerkhan . Can you please tell at what time if the day did you get your approval mail? I am so much stressed out as i am waiting since i lodged my nomination application 18th of November. Do we only get approval mail during business hours or it might be after hours as well just like 189 invitation?
> Thanks in advance for your help.


Hi 
You submitted application for approval for Nomination or just EOI? Or you already got an invitation from NSW.


----------



## RajforAUS (Feb 10, 2016)

Same here bro. I applied on Dec 5th 2016 for 190 NSW with 70 points. Look at my timeline in my signature. There are hardly any 190 invites from NSW.

Invite Awaited...
Job code: 261111(ICT Business Analyst), Age: 25 points, Education:15 points, Exp: 5points, PTE: 20 points (1/Dec/2016), ACS:23/Jan/2016, EOI (189 and NSW 190) submission date: 5/Dec/2016


----------



## Alizar20098 (Nov 8, 2016)

Sorry to reply late guys. Yes i am from Pakistan already got my invitation from nsw but waiting for approval since November.


----------



## alali (Dec 13, 2016)

Breath said:


> Congratulations friend! I too invited, i hope we recieve approval without delay.


i hope so bro


----------



## Alizar20098 (Nov 8, 2016)

Hey guys can you shed some light what is the current trend for approvals? How long they are taking? And do the approvals come during specific hours of the day like business hours or days only ?
Your help would be sincerely appreciated.


----------



## umaerkhan (Nov 7, 2016)

BulletAK said:


> Hey bro, can you post your details like Occupation you have opted for etc? Do you have 65 points including SS? I am from Karachi, Pakistan




Yeah i am also from karachi 

263111
60+5 nsw 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Alizar20098 said:


> Sorry to reply late guys. Yes i am from Pakistan already got my invitation from nsw but waiting for approval since November.


OMG so long?


----------



## POTUS (Nov 18, 2016)

Hey guys,

Has any Petroleum Engineer been invited by NSW lately. Petroleum Engineering in on the NSW Skilled Priority List but I havent heard of any invites yet.

Again, is it possible that an occupation can be on the NSW priority list without NSW sending out invitations based on say the recent downturn in Oil and gas price and activities.

Another question is, since Petroleum Engineering was removed in the FY 2016-2017, is it possible they bring it back this coming FY 2017-18???!,... or once an occupation is removed from the SOL , its final???!.

What is the hope of Petroleum Engineers?!. Good thing is crude oil price is on the rise.

Cheers


----------



## POTUS (Nov 18, 2016)

Hey,

Does NSW sends notification for invitation or nomination to our emails or its strictly to skillselect or both?

Cheers.


----------



## abin (May 6, 2015)

hi all,

i submitted eoi with 60+5 points for NSW ss for software engineer on dec 3,2016. Any idea if i can get a call with in one or two months?


----------



## Alizar20098 (Nov 8, 2016)

andreyx108b said:


> Alizar20098 said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry to reply late guys. Yes i am from Pakistan already got my invitation from nsw but waiting for approval since November.
> ...


Thats what is making me freak out too. I have seen people got approval who lodged on 25th or 28th November and mine was lodged on 15th November.


----------



## blackrider89 (Jul 14, 2014)

2 NSW Nomination approvals received. One yesterday one the day before. 1 Accountant and 1 Auditor.


----------



## sk1982 (Jun 7, 2015)

blackrider89 said:


> 2 NSW Nomination approvals received. One yesterday one the day before. 1 Accountant and 1 Auditor.


Can you also please update us when they submitted their application? Just to have a idea on the expected timelines. Even I am waiting for mine. Occupation: Auditors.


----------



## natali-new (Sep 21, 2014)

blackrider89 said:


> 2 NSW Nomination approvals received. One yesterday one the day before. 1 Accountant and 1 Auditor.


where it is visible?


----------



## jaitrajive (Aug 24, 2016)

HR Adviser - any one received NSW invite from July 2016 ?


----------



## Alizar20098 (Nov 8, 2016)

blackrider89 said:


> 2 NSW Nomination approvals received. One yesterday one the day before. 1 Accountant and 1 Auditor.


Blacrider please predict something for approval for external auditor file lodged on 18th November? I am desperate for approval.
Please reply and heaps of Thanks in advance for the help.


----------



## vsb546 (Apr 16, 2016)

Hi my roles and responsibilities are as below

1) Identifying technology limitations and deficiencies in existing system and associated process, procedures and methods.
2) Researching, consulting, analysing and evaluating system program needs.
3) Testing, debugging, diagnosing and correcting errors, faults in an applications, programming language with established testing protocols, guidelines and quality standards to ensure programs and applications perform to specification.
4) Planning, design, and implementation of complete websites.
5) Responsible for design site, structure and daily maintenance of a website.

Currently I am holding ACS as ICT BA (26111). Now I am looking to change as either Software engineer or analyst programmer so please guide me whether above skill sets will strong enough to get either one. Please everyone respond on this. Thank you.


----------



## sk1982 (Jun 7, 2015)

Alizar20098 said:


> Blacrider please predict something for approval for external auditor file lodged on 18th November? I am desperate for approval.
> Please reply and heaps of Thanks in advance for the help.


What is your point break down mate?


----------



## hasansins (Sep 28, 2016)

I applied to NSW yesterday and still no invite! oh my god it has been 24 hours and still nothing. can you believe this...
.
.
.
Just joking . Because when I cursor through this thread all I see is people asking how much time will it take but really nobody can answer this question. Because there aren't any precise factors that can guarantee certain amount of time. At least this is what I believe.


----------



## Alizar20098 (Nov 8, 2016)

sk1982 said:


> Alizar20098 said:
> 
> 
> > Blacrider please predict something for approval for external auditor file lodged on 18th November? I am desperate for approval.
> ...


70+5
English 20


----------



## sk1982 (Jun 7, 2015)

Alizar20098 said:


> 70+5
> English 20


How many points you had claimed from experience and does your experience is locally from your country (where are u from?).


----------



## Alizar20098 (Nov 8, 2016)

I am from Pakistan . I didn't claim for exp bro . Its 30 for age 20 for Australian qualification and 20 for english plus 5 for state.


----------



## sk1982 (Jun 7, 2015)

Alizar20098 said:


> I am from Pakistan . I didn't claim for exp bro . Its 30 for age 20 for Australian qualification and 20 for english plus 5 for state.


Oh your application is Onshore yeah buddy....if I am not wrong. One of my close friend got approval in 10 working days 65+5 Occupation: Internal Auditor with no experience and 20 in english Offshore. I had also submitted on 20 Dec 2016 for the approval. NSW were closed from 24 to 8 Jan and they resume from 9 Jan, so they did not work for 10 working days. Hopefully we will get to know very soon by the end of Jan.

Cheers


----------



## Alizar20098 (Nov 8, 2016)

sk1982 said:


> Alizar20098 said:
> 
> 
> > I am from Pakistan . I didn't claim for exp bro . Its 30 for age 20 for Australian qualification and 20 for english plus 5 for state.
> ...


Yes mate. Hopefully we get good news this week .


----------



## Alizar20098 (Nov 8, 2016)

sk1982 said:


> Alizar20098 said:
> 
> 
> > I am from Pakistan . I didn't claim for exp bro . Its 30 for age 20 for Australian qualification and 20 for english plus 5 for state.
> ...


I came to know about those two cases that got approval yesterday and day before yesterday as mentioned above by blackrider. Their lodgement date was 25th and 28th November.


----------



## james0360 (Dec 9, 2016)

*NSW application*

I have the same question? any can knows about this?


POTUS said:


> Hey,
> 
> Does NSW sends notification for invitation or nomination to our emails or its strictly to skillselect or both?
> 
> Cheers.


----------



## PNHA (Nov 15, 2016)

blackrider89 said:


> 2 NSW Nomination approvals received. One yesterday one the day before. 1 Accountant and 1 Auditor.


Dear Blackrider89,

I hope you are good! I am just wondering if you could help me with this query.

I'm trying to fill in the Form 80 to lodge my application with DIBP. However, in section E, they ask me to list all my International Travel in the past 10 years. Unfortunately, I lost my old passport and could not remember my travel details from 2007-2010. 

So what should I do in this case Blackrider? Should I just try to give an estimate of when I travelled and where I visited?

And I will add a statement to the DIBP that "I provided these details as much as I could recall, and the trips are based on estimation due to the lost of my passport".

Will the DIBP be ok with this?

Thank you very much for your help.

Best regards,

Andy


----------



## theNovice (Jul 10, 2016)

Hi friends, I have submitted all documents CO asked for. The current status is Assessment in progress, what would be next stage from here? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FFacs (Jul 6, 2016)

PNHA said:


> Dear Blackrider89,
> 
> I hope you are good! I am just wondering if you could help me with this query.
> 
> ...


You need to do your absolute utmost to get these details right. I had a similar problem in that I travel extensively round Europe for my work, and you receive no passport stamps within the EU. I reviewed all my bank records, credit card statements, frequent flyer accounts, hotel accounts, email (for reservations, etc), old calendars, expense statements.


----------



## Brane (Feb 26, 2016)

Hi,
Anyone lucky today with the invites under code 2613**?


----------



## salmoh (Apr 26, 2016)

Hello All,

Delighted to Share the Good News!!

Got My Grant on 17th Jan.

NSW Visa Subclass 190, with 65 Points


----------



## Toshee (Aug 24, 2015)

when is the next NSW invitation round?


----------



## ridhidureja (Dec 14, 2015)

*NSW State nominaion*



Toshee said:


> when is the next NSW invitation round?



Why 2613 are not getting invited.

It seems ages waiting for NSW state invitation

Regards,
Ridhi
ICT SE 261313
Points 65


----------



## sumitgupta22 (Sep 27, 2016)

ridhidureja said:


> Why 2613 are not getting invited.
> 
> It seems ages waiting for NSW state invitation
> 
> ...


They are. But it seems NSW is now a days calling 2613 people with 10+ exp. There are people who got invite last week but they all had more exp.


----------



## deepak251513 (Mar 5, 2016)

Upendraa said:


> Me too waiting with almost same points.
> 
> Age-25
> Edu-15
> ...


i dont see scope of invitation for you soon. it will take very long time in months to get invite at this points.


----------



## ridhidureja (Dec 14, 2015)

*NSW State nominaion*



sumitgupta22 said:


> They are. But it seems NSW is now a days calling 2613 people with 10+ exp. There are people who got invite last week but they all had more exp.


But that is not fair call.
I have 2 years NSW Experience and working in Australia with Job Offer.

Then what is the purpose of 65 points. if they are inviting with higher points.

They should be neutral if points are same.


Regards,
Ridhi


----------



## sounddonor (May 1, 2013)

ridhidureja said:


> But that is not fair call.
> I have 2 years NSW Experience and working in Australia with Job Offer.
> 
> Then what is the purpose of 65 points. if they are inviting with higher points.
> ...


But in their point of view more experience means more skills


----------



## ridhidureja (Dec 14, 2015)

*NSW State nominaion*



sanjeewa said:


> But in their point of view more experience means more skills


Last year people got invite with 5 point of experience also. Will they be inviting this year or there is minimal scope.

I am waiting since May 2016.

RIdhi
261313 Software Engineer
65 Points with SS


----------



## sounddonor (May 1, 2013)

ridhidureja said:


> Last year people got invite with 5 point of experience also. Will they be inviting this year or there is minimal scope.
> 
> I am waiting since May 2016.
> 
> ...


Let's hope for best. I wish every body should get their invites..


----------



## deepak251513 (Mar 5, 2016)

ridhidureja said:


> Last year people got invite with 5 point of experience also. Will they be inviting this year or there is minimal scope.
> 
> I am waiting since May 2016.
> 
> ...


*Riddhi... Frankly speaking, i see less scope and jan.2017 is almost over. so now only 5 months left... day by day point requirements are getting increased due to addition of more applicants with high pointers compared to past. so bar is getting higher... *


----------



## umaerkhan (Nov 7, 2016)

salmoh said:


> Hello All,
> 
> Delighted to Share the Good News!!
> 
> ...




Congratz 

Can you share timeline 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sounddonor (May 1, 2013)

deepakvekaria said:


> *Riddhi... Frankly speaking, i see less scope and jan.2017 is almost over. so now only 5 months left... day by day point requirements are getting increased due to addition of more applicants with high pointers compared to past. so bar is getting higher... *


This is the bitter truth


----------



## Kasun.Tharaka (Sep 29, 2016)

salmoh said:


> Hello All,
> 
> Delighted to Share the Good News!!
> 
> ...


Congratz buddy... 

Apprteciate if you can share your time line and point brakedown with us.
It will may be a light for frustated SEs.

Thanks..


----------



## sounddonor (May 1, 2013)

Kasun.Tharaka said:


> Congratz buddy...
> 
> Apprteciate if you can share your time line and point brakedown with us.
> It will may be a light for frustated SEs.
> ...


I think it was his visa grant, not NSW invite bro.


----------



## ridhidureja (Dec 14, 2015)

sanjeewa said:


> This is the bitter truth



Some lucky people have got invite from NSW with 65 points.

For 2613 skill score has never gone above 65 due to higher quota.

So I am still hopeful may be by this financial year end every one will get invite.

Regards,
Ridhi


----------



## hannibalthegr8 (Feb 11, 2016)

FFacs said:


> You need to do your absolute utmost to get these details right. I had a similar problem in that I travel extensively round Europe for my work, and you receive no passport stamps within the EU. I reviewed all my bank records, credit card statements, frequent flyer accounts, hotel accounts, email (for reservations, etc), old calendars, expense statements.



Do we have to provide details of all Foreign trips.. even for 1-2 weeks trip (Conference)


----------



## Nilobrawn (Dec 28, 2016)

No one responded to my queries here.......
Anyways I got invited few days ago......


Nilobrawn said:


> Hello Mates...
> 
> 
> Best wishes in the new year, I hope we all get invited quicker than in 2016.
> ...


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

hannibalthegr8 said:


> Do we have to provide details of all Foreign trips.. even for 1-2 weeks trip (Conference)


Its advised to give as much info as possible.


----------



## umaerkhan (Nov 7, 2016)

Nilobrawn said:


> No one responded to my queries here.......
> Anyways I got invited few days ago......




Congratz 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## daussie (Jun 16, 2016)

sanjeewa said:


> This is the bitter truth


Bro, You have 65+5 as per signature. Did you get NSW invite last round?


----------



## daussie (Jun 16, 2016)

Was there any NSW invites today? This year both 189 and 190 NSW going rather slower.... looks no much interest in immigration.


----------



## Fazil3 (Jul 20, 2016)

Does this mean 261313 guys with 5 points for experience will not get the invite, though if they have 20 points for IELTS/PTE..

Someone please comment on this...



deepakvekaria said:


> *Riddhi... Frankly speaking, i see less scope and jan.2017 is almost over. so now only 5 months left... day by day point requirements are getting increased due to addition of more applicants with high pointers compared to past. so bar is getting higher... *


----------



## daussie (Jun 16, 2016)

Fazil3 said:


> Does this mean 261313 guys with 5 points for experience will not get the invite, though if they have 20 points for IELTS/PTE..
> 
> Someone please comment on this...
> 
> ...


Still they invite very slow. Will get if accelerate as last year.


----------



## Upendraa (May 19, 2016)

Fazil3 said:


> Does this mean 261313 guys with 5 points for experience will not get the invite, though if they have 20 points for IELTS/PTE..
> 
> Someone please comment on this...


I am having 15 points for experience and in total 65 points (including SS), waiting for my invitation 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fazil3 (Jul 20, 2016)

When did you submit your EOI for NSW?



Upendraa said:


> I am having 15 points for experience and in total 65 points (including SS), waiting for my invitation
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## daussie (Jun 16, 2016)

Upendraa said:


> Fazil3 said:
> 
> 
> > Does this mean 261313 guys with 5 points for experience will not get the invite, though if they have 20 points for IELTS/PTE..
> ...


Update us if they invite tomorrow. ...


----------



## sounddonor (May 1, 2013)

daussie said:


> Bro, You have 65+5 as per signature. Did you get NSW invite last round?


No I did not get NSW invite yet. I only have 4.5 acs assessed skills


----------



## RonyLion (Sep 15, 2016)

Hi All,

Is there any hope for 55+5 (SS) for NSW..in the BA pool?. I am waiting for an increase in my point in April with work experience.
Will highly appreciate any comments/suggestions.

Regards,
Rony.


----------



## daussie (Jun 16, 2016)

sanjeewa said:


> No I did not get NSW invite yet. I only have 4.5 acs assessed skills


You will be invited by 189 anyways. Just a matter of waiting couple of weeks. Good luck


----------



## sounddonor (May 1, 2013)

RonyLion said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Is there any hope for 55+5 (SS) for NSW..in the BA pool?. I am waiting for an increase in my point in April with work experience.
> Will highly appreciate any comments/suggestions.
> ...


IMO, you will have to wait long time with 55 points.. Increase your english and improve your scores


----------



## salmoh (Apr 26, 2016)

My Details -- Points Breakdown & Timelines:
ANZSCO 261313 -- Software Engineer
IELTS -- L-7.5/R-8.5/W-7/S-7 --> 10 Points
Age --> 25 Points
Edu --> 15 Points
Work Exp --> 10 Points
SS NSW & VIC  --> 5 Points
ACS Applied -- 22nd April
ACS Result -- 28th April (Positive)
Seperate EOI Logged for NSW (Subclass 190 with 65 Points) -- May 3rd 2016
Seperate EOI Logged for VICTORIA (Subclass 190 with 65 Points) -- May 3rd 2016
Seperate EOI Logged for Subclass 189 with 60 Points -- May 3rd 2016

No Luck Yet for 189 -- Gave up my Hopes
VIC -- Got an Invite for VIC Subclass 190 SS on 23rd Aug 2016, I did not except it and dropped it
NSW -- Got an Approval for NSW Subclass 190 SS on 21st October from Digital.Services NSW Industry, Payed 300 AUD to NSW processing fees on 21st October
NSW -- GOt an Invite for NSW Subclass 190 SS on 8th December 2016
NSW -- PCC -- DOne for Myself and Wife on 23rd December 2016
NSW -- Visa Loged with Form 80 and required Visa Fees on 30th December 2016
NSW -- Medicals -- DOne for Myself and Wife on 11th Jan 2017
NSW -- Visa Grant -- 17th Jan 2017 -- Without any further clarifications seeked by CO


----------



## salmoh (Apr 26, 2016)

Nilobrawn said:


> No one responded to my queries here.......
> Anyways I got invited few days ago......


My Details -- Points Breakdown & Timelines:
ANZSCO 261313 -- Software Engineer
IELTS -- L-7.5/R-8.5/W-7/S-7 --> 10 Points
Age --> 25 Points
Edu --> 15 Points
Work Exp --> 10 Points
SS NSW & VIC --> 5 Points
ACS Applied -- 22nd April
ACS Result -- 28th April (Positive)
Seperate EOI Logged for NSW (Subclass 190 with 65 Points) -- May 3rd 2016
Seperate EOI Logged for VICTORIA (Subclass 190 with 65 Points) -- May 3rd 2016
Seperate EOI Logged for Subclass 189 with 60 Points -- May 3rd 2016

No Luck Yet for 189 -- Gave up my Hopes
VIC -- Got an Invite for VIC Subclass 190 SS on 23rd Aug 2016, I did not except it and dropped it
NSW -- Got an Approval for NSW Subclass 190 SS on 21st October from Digital.Services NSW Industry, Payed 300 AUD to NSW processing fees on 21st October
NSW -- GOt an Invite for NSW Subclass 190 SS on 8th December 2016
NSW -- PCC -- DOne for Myself and Wife on 23rd December 2016
NSW -- Visa Loged with Form 80 and required Visa Fees on 30th December 2016
NSW -- Medicals -- DOne for Myself and Wife on 11th Jan 2017
NSW -- Visa Grant -- 17th Jan 2017 -- Without any further clarifications seeked by CO


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Toshee said:


> when is the next NSW invitation round?




No rounds. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

RonyLion said:


> Hi All,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Not really. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sumitgupta22 (Sep 27, 2016)

salmoh said:


> My Details -- Points Breakdown & Timelines:
> ANZSCO 261313 -- Software Engineer
> IELTS -- L-7.5/R-8.5/W-7/S-7 --> 10 Points
> Age --> 25 Points
> ...


your timeline is pretty impressive.. not seen someone getting grant in 15-20 days of VISA lodging..

anyway can you please explain this -

NSW -- Got an Approval for NSW Subclass 190 SS on 21st October from Digital.Services NSW Industry, Payed 300 AUD to NSW processing fees on 21st October
NSW -- GOt an Invite for NSW Subclass 190 SS on 8th December 2016


----------



## natali-new (Sep 21, 2014)

Pls advise, if I have submitted some eoi can I receive 2 ita and apply for 2 ita ? But apply for visa only using the one approval to lodge of sub class only ?


----------



## Areeb126 (Jun 30, 2016)

Dear Increase your score


----------



## natali-new (Sep 21, 2014)

Areeb126 said:


> Dear Increase your score


What u mean ?


----------



## imanick (Jul 28, 2016)

*EOI question -Employment related to nominated occupation*

I have successfully done my Assessment .
Total submitted : 13 years
4 years deducted and 9 years given.

In EOI, while filling employment details, there is one question for each employment as "Is this employment related to the nominated occupation?" Now on what basis, should i select yes\no. All my 13 years are related to the nominated occupation only.

Is this based on my assessment result? My ACS assessment details are like below,

1) 
Dates: 09/03 - 02/10 (6yrs 5mths) 
Position: Senior Software Engineer 
Employer: XXXXXX 
Country: INDIA 


2)
Dates: 02/10 - 05/10 (0yrs 3mths) 
Position: Senior Associate -Projects 
Employer: XXXXXX 
Country: INDIA 


3)
Dates: 06/10 - 7/16 (6yrs 1mths) 
Position: Technical Project manager
Employer: XXXXXX 
Country: INDIA 

My employment after Sep 2007 is considered as appropriately skilled for Analyst programmer, so for all employment before, should i select answer to that question yes or no?

My points will remain the same, as i have 9+ experience after deduction of 4 years also.


----------



## umaerkhan (Nov 7, 2016)

imanick said:


> I have successfully done my Assessment .
> 
> Total submitted : 13 years
> 
> ...




What ever is assesed by acs positive is related , 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

natali-new said:


> Pls advise, if I have submitted some eoi can I receive 2 ita and apply for 2 ita ? But apply for visa only using the one approval to lodge of sub class only ?




Very unclear question, but overall yes.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## daussie (Jun 16, 2016)

natali-new said:


> Pls advise, if I have submitted some eoi can I receive 2 ita and apply for 2 ita ? But apply for visa only using the one approval to lodge of sub class only ?


Are you joking with them? Why do you want 2 for same ?


----------



## Upendraa (May 19, 2016)

Hi, I have submitted my EOI for 189 and 190 visa in the same one. Is it ok? Or do I need to submit two seperate EOI for both 189 and 190? Please suggest. Thanks

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## sumitgupta22 (Sep 27, 2016)

Any NSW invite today?


----------



## natali-new (Sep 21, 2014)

andreyx108b said:


> natali-new said:
> 
> 
> > Pls advise, if I have submitted some eoi can I receive 2 ita and apply for 2 ita ? But apply for visa only using the one approval to lodge of sub class only ?
> ...


Sorry for unclear question. 
I meant that I have submitted 2 eoi for 189 and 190. Can I receive 2 ita and submit both ? 
Later, can I receive 2 invitations to submit visa application to dipb ?


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

I think someone 261111 got NSW invite.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## daussie (Jun 16, 2016)

andreyx108b said:


> I think someone 261111 got NSW invite.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Is that today?


----------



## kartheish (Aug 24, 2016)

Yep, that is what he said.


----------



## sumitgupta22 (Sep 27, 2016)

But no invite for 2613. Generally they call after 189 round. Isn't it ? Or shall we expect the calls tomorrow?


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

I would say 26131* are normally invited Feb-march period. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## malithloki (Aug 30, 2016)

Hi guys need some advice.

My ANZCO is 263111(Computer Network and Systems Engineer). ACS done and PTE on 7. My points are 60(55+5). I have applied for NSW under 190 catagory on 26th August. So I am currently awaiting for invitation. 

Currently the invitations are being handed out for 65'ers. I do not know if my category would get this season. Assuming I dont get an invitation, and that the process is restarted for this year(2017), would I be added on top and invited before (and anyone who gets left out on 2016) ? Or do I still have to get in-line with 2017 new applicants ?

Any Idea/comments ?

(I know i can improve marks by doing PTE/IELTS again. I dont want that answer, I just need to consider all the options available, because I do have time till Oct this year, so I need to plan that out.)


----------



## lily0828 (Nov 20, 2016)

its a queue system as far as I know.. people with higher points will be of higher priority and above you and equal points which have been filed after you will be after you..


----------



## sounddonor (May 1, 2013)

malithloki said:


> Hi guys need some advice.
> 
> My ANZCO is 263111(Computer Network and Systems Engineer). ACS done and PTE on 7. My points are 60(55+5). I have applied for NSW under 190 catagory on 26th August. So I am currently awaiting for invitation.
> 
> ...



Bro no meaning to wait and see if you have 55+5. You will have to wait long long time. Imporve your english points and try again.


----------



## saket.malik (Sep 14, 2016)

@ lily you are correct .... applications of people with higher points in a particular job category are processed first. 

Hi guys, I have applied for NSW under job category 141311 Hotel or Motel Manager. I have submitted my EOI on 29.08.2016 and resubmitted on 18.01.2017. Guys is there a whatsapp group so that we can stay in touch. If there is any please let me know I will PM my number. 

Thanks


----------



## umaerkhan (Nov 7, 2016)

malithloki said:


> Hi guys need some advice.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Same code n score but applied in oct still waiting 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kartheish (Aug 24, 2016)

malithloki said:


> Hi guys need some advice.
> 
> My ANZCO is 263111(Computer Network and Systems Engineer). ACS done and PTE on 7. My points are 60(55+5). I have applied for NSW under 190 catagory on 26th August. So I am currently awaiting for invitation.
> 
> ...


Hi Malithloki,

I submitted mine on 10th Dec 2016 with 55+5, looking at the trend I had to reattempt PTE and recently updated with 65+5 on 14th Jan. It is fairly understandable that anyone with high score will get the invite first, so sorry to put it blunt, you may not even get an invite. But I can't be so sure, because we never know how SS works. 
If you would like to explore other options apart from PTE, please give your points breakage, I will see if I can suggest something.


----------



## umaerkhan (Nov 7, 2016)

malithloki said:


> Hi guys need some advice.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Same code n score but applied in oct still waiting 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sufiangr8 (Jun 23, 2015)

umaerkhan said:


> Same code n score but applied in oct still waiting
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Same Code 263111, applied on OCT 15th 2016 with 60+5 points and still waiting in queue.


----------



## Sufiangr8 (Jun 23, 2015)

Hi Guys, 

Is there any one whom got invite for 263111 for NSW or VIC with 60+5 Pointers.
Or if someone can share the latest trend for SS would be highly appreciated.
EOI date : Oct 2016


----------



## daussie (Jun 16, 2016)

Anyone got invited today please update here. No records in tracker.


----------



## umaerkhan (Nov 7, 2016)

Sufiangr8 said:


> Same Code 263111, applied on OCT 15th 2016 with 60+5 points and still waiting in queue.




I never seen invite from nsw for this code last year in immi tracker . God knows what is possibilities or how they give invites to networks engineers, lets hope from feb to April 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## daussie (Jun 16, 2016)

kartheish said:


> Yep, that is what he said.


Cannot see in tracker and this thread. Where was it reported?


----------



## kartheish (Aug 24, 2016)

daussie said:


> Cannot see in tracker and this thread. Where was it reported?


In the 261111-261112 ICT.. forum.


----------



## Marcial99 (Nov 12, 2016)

deepakvekaria said:


> i dont see scope of invitation for you soon. it will take very long time in months to get invite at this points.


Deepak,

Hi. 

If you don't mind asking, what is the status of your application?I have been reading and following your threads since we have the same occupation but I am still waiting for my result from vetassess. How many points are you currently holding now?

Hoping for your favorable response.

Regards.


----------



## worldking (Jan 9, 2017)

Guys pls advice me ..,

I have Applied EOI (11/12/16) NSW . I was attached supporting doc except experience letter .But, I have received email from NSW case officer .
below email : 


I refer to your application for NSW nomination for a Skilled Nominated visa (subclass 190). Your application is currently being assessed.

In order to progress your application, the following further information is required:

evidence of at least 8 years employment in nominated occupation

Please send the requested information/documentation by email to the email address below within 14 days from the date of this email. Please quote your Skilled Reference Number (SRN) in the subject line of your email.

Is it , during EOI need to submit our experience letter too ??? 

Can anyone ... reply me ...

Thanks in advance !!!


----------



## davidlk03 (Jul 4, 2016)

worldking said:


> Guys pls advice me ..,
> 
> I have Applied EOI (11/12/16) NSW . I was attached supporting doc except experience letter .But, I have received email from NSW case officer .
> below email :
> ...



So why didn't you submit your experience letter at the time of application to NSW,
It's a must you have to provide evidence of whatever you claimed in your EOI


----------



## Alizar20098 (Nov 8, 2016)

Guys any invitation or approval for someone who already got invited ? Or again it's a completely silent Friday.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Sufiangr8 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I think its a decent score for nsw and your anzsco. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneNationFan (Jan 20, 2017)

Hi guys,

I have applied for NSW state nomination with 60+5 points under occupation of analyst programmer.

My points break is:

Age: 25
Education: 15
English: 20
Work experience: 0 

When do I have a realistic chance of getting an invite?


----------



## Sammani (Oct 31, 2016)

when seeing immitracker thing, just noticed that mostly (not always) NSW invites fortnightly. What do you think?


----------



## worldking (Jan 9, 2017)

davidlk03 said:


> So why didn't you submit your experience letter at the time of application to NSW,
> It's a must you have to provide evidence of whatever you claimed in your EOI


Hi David thanks for your reply .

I asked my agent,why you didn't submit all doc at that time and he said, Normally, during EOI not necessary to submit all doc .so, My question , we need to submit all doc now or just submit experience letters only . Because, my first company was not provide payslip . I already requested the owner he said need to wait for one month time for preapration because, he is out of station now . 

Any other valuable idea ..., 

Thanks !!!


----------



## Alizar20098 (Nov 8, 2016)

davidlk03 said:


> worldking said:
> 
> 
> > Guys pls advice me ..,
> ...



Bro when did you get this email after submitting state nomination application?


----------



## vijaims (Jan 20, 2017)

Hello,
I have 60 points (55+5) and applied the EOI for NSW on 28-12-2016. Points are as below.
Occupation: 261112 (System Analyst)
Age - 15
PTE - L-72, R-69, S-65, W-81 - 10
Education - 15
Work Experience - 15
Total: 55 + SS - 5 = 60 points.

I'm bit worried on whether the invitation will be sent? When can I expect? Your expert advise ix much appreciated. thanks - Vijai


----------



## umaerkhan (Nov 7, 2016)

vijaims said:


> Hello,
> I have 60 points (55+5) and applied the EOI for NSW on 28-12-2016. Points are as below.
> Occupation: 261112 (System Analyst)
> Age - 15
> ...




Age 15 ? How 

Anyways chances are less i spent 8 months on this score 

Try pte to improve score


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DenialClark (Jan 20, 2017)

Really impressive. I am new here can you guys tell me how to work here.


----------



## Fazil3 (Jul 20, 2016)

*General Question.*

What are the options available post the 5 years PR visa, do we get any automatic PR extension or we need to go through this ball game of ACS->PTE->EOI->Waiting-> again...


----------



## vikka (Jul 29, 2016)

Australian PR is permanent which means a pr can stay in Australia indefinitely. However there is a travel restriction of 5 years on pr. So once travel restriction is about to expire, pr should apply and get RRV (Resident Return Visa) to enter back Australia from abroad. RRV is valid for another 5 years. Obviously if you become citizen in between, there is no travel restriction and can freely go outside the country any time.




Fazil3 said:


> What are the options available post the 5 years PR visa, do we get any automatic PR extension or we need to go through this ball game of ACS->PTE->EOI->Waiting-> again...







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fazil3 (Jul 20, 2016)

Thank you for the response. I am reading details about the RRV now..



vikka said:


> Australian PR is permanent which means a pr can stay in Australia indefinitely. However there is a travel restriction of 5 years on pr. So once travel restriction is about to expire, pr should apply and get RRV (Resident Return Visa) to enter back Australia from abroad. RRV is valid for another 5 years. Obviously if you become citizen in between, there is no travel restriction and can freely go outside the country any time.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## daussie (Jun 16, 2016)

Quiet week ended. I hope next week we will see kind of pick up of invites from NSW.


----------



## worldking (Jan 9, 2017)

Alizar20098 said:


> Bro when did you get this email after submitting state nomination application?


Sorry for the late reply bro ..,

I have have received the email after submitting my EOI .


----------



## Alizar20098 (Nov 8, 2016)

worldking said:


> Alizar20098 said:
> 
> 
> > Bro when did you get this email after submitting state nomination application?
> ...


That's alright. I means to say after eoi submission you got invitation in a certain period of time than you lodged the 190 nsw application for nomination, after that how long it took for the case officer from nsw to contact you by email asking for further documents?


----------



## amanbhinder88 (Mar 30, 2016)

Hi. Everyone 
Just want to know do we recieve confirmation email after submitting EOI for NSW state nomination .Thanks


----------



## worldking (Jan 9, 2017)

Alizar20098 said:


> That's alright. I means to say after eoi submission you got invitation in a certain period of time than you lodged the 190 nsw application for nomination, after that how long it took for the case officer from nsw to contact you by email asking for further documents?


Thank you so much brother .

Now I understand 😊


----------



## abin (May 6, 2015)

Its so confusing. I was traversing the Immitracker, and i can see that there is no real criteria for selecting the applicants. Seems like a random selection and not based on EOI application date for candidates with same points.
For eg:A candidate who had submittd on 16/06/2016 is still not invited whereas candidate who had applied on 21/11/2016 is invited with same 65 points.

I had submitted on 03/12/2016 , dont know when i can get the invitation ?


----------



## mabodakah (Jan 22, 2017)

Dears

i have submitted my application since 8th September 2016. still i did not got any response.
My points are 55 + 5 (Stat nomination)

may i now how long will take to get invitation

regards


----------



## worldking (Jan 9, 2017)

mabodakah said:


> Dears
> 
> i have submitted my application since 8th September 2016. still i did not got any response.
> My points are 55 + 5 (Stat nomination)
> ...


Occupation bro ?


----------



## mabodakah (Jan 22, 2017)

worldking said:


> Occupation bro ?


Engineering Technologiest 233914


----------



## worldking (Jan 9, 2017)

mabodakah said:


> Engineering Technologiest 233914


Ohhhh yeah , one of my friend also waiting for invitation from 11Nov (Eng techgst) . His agent said , no choice need to wait for invit., . But, some people got invitation within one month . They also same occupation ..., I do not know how they are selecting . :help::help::boom:


----------



## mabodakah (Jan 22, 2017)

worldking said:


> Ohhhh yeah , one of my friend also waiting for invitation from 11Nov (Eng techgst) . His agent said , no choice need to wait for invit., . But, some people got invitation within one month . They also same occupation ..., I do not know how they are selecting . :help::help::boom:


Thanks Bro.... we have no choice rather than waiting .....


----------



## natali-new (Sep 21, 2014)

Dear all pls advise which docs should be submitted to nsw for190 visa?
The site tells as below while some are other participants mentioned abt 1221 and 80 for nsw ...

The following documents are required for every application:
Bio-data page of your passport ? please do not scan the entire passport.
Current skills assessment from the relevant assessing authority for your nominated occupation.
English language ability results ? IELTS, PTE Academic, TOEFL iBT, Cambridge English: Advanced (CAE)* or OET.
Educational qualifications ? certificates and academic transcripts.
Full curriculum vitae/resume.
Evidence to support all points-related claims that you make in your application.


----------



## sharat47 (Jun 7, 2016)

mabodakah said:


> worldking said:
> 
> 
> > Ohhhh yeah , one of my friend also waiting for invitation from 11Nov (Eng techgst) . His agent said , no choice need to wait for invit., . But, some people got invitation within one month . They also same occupation ..., I do not know how they are selecting .
> ...


I think only people with above 65 points get invited in one month's time.


----------



## worldking (Jan 9, 2017)

sharat47 said:


> I think only people with above 65 points get invited in one month's time.


Maybe.., but my WhatsApp group guys waiting more than one month for invitation . They all 65 & 70 points .so the current situation we can't judge anything . However ., one thing 100% sure it's all playing depends on luck


----------



## sharat47 (Jun 7, 2016)

worldking said:


> sharat47 said:
> 
> 
> > I think only people with above 65 points get invited in one month's time.
> ...


Probably because from 23rd Dec to Jan 9th there was a closure in NSW office and as a result there could be a backlog of EOIs.


----------



## theNovice (Jul 10, 2016)

Natali,

I got this extremely helpful checklist from one of the posts in this forum(not able to locate original post, Thanks to the Author!). This is comprehensive list. Copy this to excel sheet and maintain inventory, which of these are already available and which are the ones you need start working on.
From my experience, if CO contacts you for any additional documentation, you will be given 28 days to respond. If you do not submit the additional proofs the CO asked for, they can take a decision based on whatever information is available at the end of 28th day. So do not delay, in gathering required documents. All the best! 

A) Forms	"1. Form 80- Personal Particulars for assessment including Character Assessment- to be filled by and completed for each applicants who are 16 years of age or over. All the questions to be answered. Avoid using N/A. 

There should not be any gap period in Question#18-Details of addresses of the places where you have lived during the last 10 years (including Australia), 
Question# 20 Employment History and Question # 21 Qualifications undertaken since secondary school. If there is a gap, provide an explanation for the same."
Note:- The form should be filled in Upper Case. Either by hand or can be type written. Sign at appropriate place and scan it back to be uploaded.

B) List of documents are required:	
1. Photocopy of passports of PA, Spouse and all dependent children (if married). All pages duly notarized or colored scanned copies of original documents.
2. Academic/Education transcripts and certificates from Std Xth onwards for PA and Spouse (if married)- duly notarized or colored scanned copies of original documents.
3. Passport size photographs each of PA, Spouse and Children (with white background only) - Not mandatory
4. Notarized copy or colored scanned copies of assessment result from the Assessment
5. Visa Processing Fee can be made either by Credit Card (Master Card/American Express/Visa) or travel card in favour of DIBP
6. Applicant charge 18 years or over
Additional Applicant charge under 18 years -- Check DIBP portal for exact charges

7. Notarized copy or colored scanned copies of Police Clearance Certificate from all countries where stayed for 12 months or more for PA, Spouse and dependent Children aged 16 years and above.
Note : Indian Police clearance certificate must be obtained only from the Regional Passport Office.--------------------- may be submitted later on request when medical received

9. Notarized copies or colored scanned copies of original documents of Work Experience letters from all employers for PA and Spouse (if married)- particularly the current one which must be recently dated.
10. Notarized copy or colored scanned copies of original document of marriage certificate.
11. Birth certificates of children - duly notarized or colored scanned copies of original document.
12. Updated Resume of PA & Spouse (if applicable )
13. Form 16 (Tax related) from all present and past Employees (if applicable) - duly notarized or colored scanned copies of original document.
14. Form 2D Saral (if applicable) - Tax related - duly notarized or colored scanned copies of original document.
15. Salary Slips for at least 5-6 per year to cover the whole employment period. - Duly notarized or colored scanned copies of original document.
16. Copies of Bank Statement evidencing the deposit of Salary to cover the whole employment period (Notarized or colored scanned copies of original document)
17. Details of reference from present/past employment. (Notarized or colored scanned copies of original document)
18. References from Client/Customers (Appreciation letter). (Notarized or colored scanned copies of original document)
19. Notarized Copy or colored scanned copy of Valid IELTS for Primary applicant.
20. Colored scanned copy of IELTS with overall 4.5 bands for Secondary applicant or submit a letter from the college/institute/university in regard to medium of instructions as English during the course.
21. Sponsored Family supporting documents.



Various form that might be required.
Form 80 Personal Character Assesment
https://www.border.gov.au/Forms/Documents/80.pdf

Form 1221 Additional Personal Particulars Information Form
https://www.border.gov.au/Forms/Documents/1221.pdf

Form 26 and form 160 for medicals
http://www.border.gov.au/forms/Documents/26.pdf

http://www.border.gov.au/forms/Documents/160.pdf



natali-new said:


> Dear all pls advise which docs should be submitted to nsw for190 visa?
> The site tells as below while some are other participants mentioned abt 1221 and 80 for nsw ...
> 
> The following documents are required for every application:
> ...


----------



## Upendraa (May 19, 2016)

Anyone got invitation for NSW 190?? Specially for 261313, 65 points.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## rock_aussie (Dec 9, 2016)

Upendraa said:


> Anyone got invitation for NSW 190?? Specially for 261313, 65 points.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


Could you tell us the dates on when you raised the 189/190 EOIs and also your ACS Validated Experience as well.


----------



## worldking (Jan 9, 2017)

sharat47 said:


> Probably because from 23rd Dec to Jan 9th there was a closure in NSW office and as a result there could be a backlog of EOIs.


Might be :doh:


----------



## mabodakah (Jan 22, 2017)

worldking said:


> Might be :doh:


do you know how long usually it takes to receive invitation for 55+5 , Engineering technologist ....? 

:doh::doh::doh:


----------



## worldking (Jan 9, 2017)

No idea brother ., I am also waiting for invitation (metal machinist first class)


----------



## worldking (Jan 9, 2017)

Anyone in this forum got grant or invitation ...?
Occupation : (323214) metal machinist first class .

Kindly, share your experience guys ... I think , I m the only one person holding above job code &#55357;&#57056;⚒&#55357;&#56615;&#55357;&#56617;⚙&#55357;&#56796;&#55357;&#56573;

Thank you &#55357;&#56842;&#55357;&#56911;


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

abin said:


> Its so confusing. I was traversing the Immitracker, and i can see that there is no real criteria for selecting the applicants. Seems like a random selection and not based on EOI application date for candidates with same points.
> For eg:A candidate who had submittd on 16/06/2016 is still not invited whereas candidate who had applied on 21/11/2016 is invited with same 65 points.
> 
> I had submitted on 03/12/2016 , dont know when i can get the invitation ?




Application (doe) date has no impact. 

Points, anzsco, English proficiency and work. Exp. Matters. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gkbhat2984 (Oct 25, 2016)

Hello, is there any watsapp group for engineering technologies??? 233914code.. I'm waiting for invitation from 12th Nov 2016...


----------



## Upendraa (May 19, 2016)

rock_aussie said:


> Could you tell us the dates on when you raised the 189/190 EOIs and also your ACS Validated Experience as well.


EOI date - 21 Dec 2016
ACS validate exp - 8+ years
Total Points - 65 (including SS)

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## helphelp2 (Dec 16, 2016)

Hello 

I submitted my EOI on 11th december with superior english (70+5) for NSW 
I am just wondering that there is a question that.... Would the client be prepared to live outside an Australian capital city?
I answered no to this, would it affect the response time?
and if yes can i submit another EOI with same details and just change the answer to this question.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## kartheish (Aug 24, 2016)

helphelp2 said:


> Hello
> 
> I submitted my EOI on 11th december with superior english (70+5) for NSW
> I am just wondering that there is a question that.... Would the client be prepared to live outside an Australian capital city?
> ...


It is definitely your choice to update your preferences. If you really feel that your response is hindering in any possible way, you are free to update your EOI. Since this update wouldn't change your underlying score, I hardly suppose there would be a change in your EOI submission date. Gurus may clarify further. With 70+5 you do have a fair chance in getting through. BTW, please update your code.


----------



## rock_aussie (Dec 9, 2016)

Upendraa said:


> EOI date - 21 Dec 2016
> ACS validate exp - 8+ years
> Total Points - 65 (including SS)
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


Oh ok. I guess its because of the Language skills your ITA is being delayed. Why dont try taking up PTE or IELTS again?

As per my knowledge your Language points is 0 right?


----------



## Upendraa (May 19, 2016)

rock_aussie said:


> Oh ok. I guess its because of the Language skills your ITA is being delayed. Why dont try taking up PTE or IELTS again?
> 
> As per my knowledge your Language points is 0 right?


Yes. I am trying but lacking one of the section everytime. By current scenario what will be your thoughts, when will I got the invitation??

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

Pro-Rata Occupations - Invitation Trend has been updated with 18 January 2017 round results.


----------



## rock_aussie (Dec 9, 2016)

BulletAK said:


> Pro-Rata Occupations - Invitation Trend has been updated with 18 January 2017 round results.


Hi BulletAK,

But isnt the rounds you shared for 189 and not 190(SS)?

This thread is for 190 NSW SS Visas as far as I know. Thanks.


----------



## rock_aussie (Dec 9, 2016)

Upendraa said:


> Yes. I am trying but lacking one of the section everytime. By current scenario what will be your thoughts, when will I got the invitation??
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


I can understand Upendraa. Its just that the Immigration Department might be receiving a huge volume of applications and they need to filter them somehow. As per my knowledge based on multiple website reviews, the wait-time for NSW 190 can vary from as soon as 3 days to as late as 3-4 months. Lets all hope that we can get the ITA and Grants at the earliest. All the best.


----------



## Upendraa (May 19, 2016)

rock_aussie said:


> I can understand Upendraa. Its just that the Immigration Department might be receiving a huge volume of applications and they need to filter them somehow. As per my knowledge based on multiple website reviews, the wait-time for NSW 190 can vary from as soon as 3 days to as late as 3-4 months. Lets all hope that we can get the ITA and Grants at the earliest. All the best.


Thanks rock...I am not in hurry and ready to wait but hopefully this will not an endless wait.

Do we get ITA within six months?? Your thoughts??

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## chamomilesix (Jan 11, 2017)

Hi guys,

What is the current trend for invitation for a non-pro-rate occupation under stream 1?

My occupation is Mining Engineer and at the moment I stand with 70 points excluding of SS (70+5=75 pts). 

I am aware that most people here and in Immitracker have occupations that are pro-rated, however, does someone has any idea the trend for a non-pro-rated occupation? How likely is it to get an invitation?

Cheers guys, your input will be much appreciated.


----------



## preetbhutiani (Jan 24, 2017)

*Mechanical Engineer*

Hi! I have applied as a mechanical Engineer for NSW nomination. Any Mechanical Engineer who recently received nomination? Any information on the subject would be appreciated. 

Points Breakdown 65 (60+5)
Age: 25
Qualification: 15
PTE: 20
EOI Lodged: 13/01/2017


----------



## rock_aussie (Dec 9, 2016)

Upendraa said:


> Thanks rock.....


Have no clue on it actually. It all depends on the government when they want to invite.

Thanks.


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

rock_aussie said:


> Hi BulletAK,
> 
> But isnt the rounds you shared for 189 and not 190(SS)?
> 
> This thread is for 190 NSW SS Visas as far as I know. Thanks.


The file has 189 and 190 information. However, Its just a FYI post.


----------



## jiekhang (Jul 1, 2016)

Just wondering does NSW send invitation under 190 to those who has already received an 189 invitation?


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

jiekhang said:


> Just wondering does NSW send invitation under 190 to those who has already received an 189 invitation?


No. You only get one invite at a time.


----------



## hari_it_ram (Jun 30, 2013)

zaback21 said:


> No. You only get one invite at a time.




I don't think so. If you have two different EOI, then you will definitely get two invites if you had applied for 189 and 190 separately.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. Please excuse typos.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

hari_it_ram said:


> I don't think so. If you have two different EOI, then you will definitely get two invites if you had applied for 189 and 190 separately.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. Please excuse typos.


You can, but you are not supposed to have two separate EOI for the same skill assessment. I am not going to advocate such in forum board.


----------



## hari_it_ram (Jun 30, 2013)

zaback21 said:


> You can, but you are not supposed to have two separate EOI for the same skill assessment. I am not going to advocate such in forum board.




FYI, almost 75% have multiple EOI, even if you don't advocate it.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. Please excuse typos.


----------



## worldking (Jan 9, 2017)

hari_it_ram said:


> I don't think so. If you have two different EOI, then you will definitely get two invites if you had applied for 189 and 190 separately.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. Please excuse typos.




Hi., 

Ones i got the invitation and apply visa how many month it will take to get grant approximately bro ....? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hari_it_ram (Jun 30, 2013)

worldking said:


> Hi.,
> 
> Ones i got the invitation and apply visa how many month it will take to get grant approximately bro ....?
> 
> ...




I wish I can predict that for my own case  

Not many will accept, but for me it's pure luck post lodge even if you front load all docs. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. Please excuse typos.


----------



## vsb546 (Apr 16, 2016)

Hi every one I need some advise and suggestions. I have positive skills assessment as ICT BA 26111. Is it becoming more competitive I felt to assess with some other ANZSCO code. If I get positive outcome for second one also,then first assessment becomes invalid???. Because I am already in the queue with old one and it has more than 1 year validity still. please comment on this guys.


----------



## OneNationFan (Jan 20, 2017)

OneNationFan said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I have applied for NSW state nomination with 60+5 points under occupation of analyst programmer.
> 
> ...


 Guys can Andrey or anyone else answer my question?


----------



## bony (Jun 27, 2016)

Hi friends , 
seems nsw hasn't picked up any speed for sending much expected bulk invites.
there is almost no invites since last dec.

regards
bony


----------



## daussie (Jun 16, 2016)

bony said:


> Hi friends ,
> seems nsw hasn't picked up any speed for sending much expected bulk invites.
> there is almost no invites since last dec.
> 
> ...


Can expect some tomorrow?


----------



## Sohamdk (Jul 9, 2016)

bony said:


> Hi friends ,
> seems nsw hasn't picked up any speed for sending much expected bulk invites.
> there is almost no invites since last dec.
> 
> ...


They sent out good no. of invitations on 9th Dec, 2016 and 13 Jan, 2017.

Hope for the best!!


----------



## davidlk03 (Jul 4, 2016)

daussie said:


> Can expect some tomorrow?


It's a public holiday tomorrow..


----------



## Sohamdk (Jul 9, 2016)

bony said:


> Hi friends ,
> seems nsw hasn't picked up any speed for sending much expected bulk invites.
> there is almost no invites since last dec.
> 
> ...


They sent out good no. of invitations on 9th Dec, 2016 and 13 Jan, 2017.

Hope for the best!!


----------



## bony (Jun 27, 2016)

Sohamdk said:


> They sent out good no. of invitations on 9th Dec, 2016 and 13 Jan, 2017.
> 
> Hope for the best!!


hi sohamdk ,
dec nsw invites were 178 total even below than November . last year jan big rounds were above 600 invites .
NSW opened up this monday only due to holidays .

so still big rounds are not there.
regards.
bony


----------



## bony (Jun 27, 2016)

daussie said:


> Can expect some tomorrow?


hi daussie , 
hope some activity this friday even immitracker is showing no movement.
regards
bony


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

jiekhang said:


> Just wondering does NSW send invitation under 190 to those who has already received an 189 invitation?




From technical point of view, once person gets ITA his EOI gets locked. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sohamdk (Jul 9, 2016)

bony said:


> hi sohamdk ,
> dec nsw invites were 178 total even below than November . last year jan big rounds were above 600 invites .
> NSW opened up this monday only due to holidays .
> 
> ...


Hi Bony,

I wish they invite so many  I would be so happy... but never seen them inviting so many at one go since i started my application process this july. Tomorrow is Australia Day (26th Jan) so a public holiday i guess...

Next week we can expect something.


----------



## bony (Jun 27, 2016)

Sohamdk said:


> Hi Bony,
> 
> I wish they invite so many  I would be so happy... but never seen them inviting so many at one go since i started my application process this july. Tomorrow is Australia Day (26th Jan) so a public holiday i guess...
> 
> Next week we can expect something.


hi 
if you check last year jan and feb data they invite in big numbers and you are correct they haven't invited big since this fin year.
hope they do it early .
all the best everybody .
regards
bony


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

bony said:


> hi
> if you check last year jan and feb data they invite in big numbers and you are correct they haven't invited big since this fin year.
> hope they do it early .
> all the best everybody .
> ...


Can you please share the link where such data is. 190 Official data seems almost difficult to find compared to 189.


----------



## bony (Jun 27, 2016)

zaback21 said:


> Can you please share the link where such data is. 190 Official data seems almost difficult to find compared to 189.


SkillSelect


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

bony said:


> SkillSelect


That's for 189 and 489 Visa. Information of 190 is what I said.


----------



## Sohamdk (Jul 9, 2016)

zaback21 said:


> That's for 189 and 489 Visa. Information of 190 is what I said.


Click on Invitation Rounds and then click on state and territory nominations!!


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

Sohamdk said:


> Click on Invitation Rounds and then click on state and territory nominations!!


Oh thanks, never realised to look at the 4th option, always clicking on Invitation Rounds !

1810/4000. So, 55% left. Lets hope they invite more in coming months.


----------



## Oz_batman (Nov 5, 2016)

zaback21 said:


> Oh thanks, never realised to look at the 4th option, always clicking on Invitation Rounds !
> 
> 1810/4000. So, 55% left. Lets hope they invite more in coming months.


It is 1173/4000. So, 70% left!


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

Oz_batman said:


> It is 1173/4000. So, 70% left!


Oh yes, that's 70% left ! What the hell are they waiting for. 7 months already gone and only 30% invite. Lets hope they pick up the invite cos the quotas for 189 are filling up fast.


----------



## ashley007 (Dec 16, 2016)

Hi All,

I have received NSW nomination and have applied for it. Can anyone help me in understanding when can i expect an invitation to apply for 190 visa?

Would really be appreciated for your assistance.

Thanks


----------



## umaerkhan (Nov 7, 2016)

ashley007 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Congratz 

Nsw taking 1.5 months nowadays. 

Can you share your timeline


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

I just looked at some of the data regarding invite last year for 190 NSW Visa 

*2016:*

July - Oct:341
Nov: 284 
Dec: 206
Jan: 513 
Feb: 647
Mar:676
April: 607
May: 549
June: 79 (3902 total)
*
2017: *

Sep: 228
Oct: 420
Nov: 244
Dec:176 (1173 so far)

So, next four months of Feb, March, April and May should have some big invitations coming up. Lets hope it follows like last year !


----------



## vijaims (Jan 20, 2017)

I have 55+5(ss) with PTE 70. Applied EOI for 261112 on 28-Dec-2016. . From the trend above, whats the scope ? Pls help to understand. Thanks


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

vijaims said:


> I have 55+5(ss) with PTE 70. Applied EOI for 261112 on 28-Dec-2016. . From the trend above, whats the scope ? Pls help to understand. Thanks


The trend shows how many NSW invited last year in each month. Its difficult to say if they invited evenly among subjects or they prioritise some subject more than others. Hence, its difficult to say how they are going to invite since they don't release any data based on occupation.


----------



## ashley007 (Dec 16, 2016)

umaerkhan said:


> Congratz
> 
> Nsw taking 1.5 months nowadays.
> 
> ...


Thank you. Please find the timeline.

anzsco- 262111-database administrator
ACS-23/10/2016
PTE- +ve 26/11/2016
EOI- 06/12/2016
NSW Invite(190)- 13/01/2017
Application submitted- 16/01/2017
VIsa Lodged- xx/xx/xxxx
grant-xx/xx/xxxx
IED- xx/xx/xxxx


----------



## justin787 (Aug 29, 2016)

Is there any hope for someone with 55+5 to get an invite for NSW these days? 261312 job code.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

I think next week we will see a lot of invites!


----------



## Sammani (Oct 31, 2016)

Hello friends, I am a structural engineer with 55 + 5 NSW, lodged EOI on 16.01.2017... Can you help me understand about the waiting period for an invite for this job with 55 points... In immitracker also I could see limited number of applicants.. 

Also hoping to do PTE in March to increase points.. Can I ignore the exam if i get the invite before March? Is there any advantage of doing PTE after getting invite??


----------



## daussie (Jun 16, 2016)

andreyx108b said:


> I think next week we will see a lot of invites!


We are badly waiting .....


----------



## Atif Pasha (Jul 29, 2016)

Hi Guys,

Your guidance is needed in the following matter.

My wife lodged EOI on Mar 18, 2016 with 60 points for NSW (IELTS 7 each) for 221214 (Auditors, Company Secretaries and Corporate Treasurers) category. So far no ITA received, i think because of low score. Hence, I am thinking to improve score by getting my assessment done; situation is as follows.

I have a total 8 years experience but my earlier job experience (4 years) is now getting 5 years old which will not be assessed by VETASSES, so my related experience for 222311 - Financial Investment Adviser category is 1.5 years, the question is if i apply for assessment will i get positive assessment so that 5 points can be added to my wife's score ?. 

Your guidance in the above mentioned matter will be much appreciated.

regards,
Atif Pasha


----------



## hannibalthegr8 (Feb 11, 2016)

Oz_batman said:


> It is 1173/4000. So, 70% left!


What is 1173/4000 and where do u get these numbers


----------



## Oz_batman (Nov 5, 2016)

hannibalthegr8 said:


> What is 1173/4000 and where do u get these numbers


NSW website mentions the number of invites it intends to send : Skilled nominated migration (190) - Live & Work in New South Wales
State nominations so far can be found here : https://www.border.gov.au/Busi/Empl/skillselect
Historical Nomination trend is here :
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...gzNOYKbjSmqLOXAbsDvCEfWyY/edit#gid=1377253068


----------



## vikka (Jul 29, 2016)

In the first link, its mentioned that NSW nominated 4000 candidates last year, but it doesn't say they will invite the same number this year as well. Or they invite the same number every year and so its understandable? Please advise.



Oz_batman said:


> NSW website mentions the number of invites it intends to send : Skilled nominated migration (190) - Live & Work in New South Wales
> State nominations so far can be found here : https://www.border.gov.au/Busi/Empl/skillselect
> Historical Nomination trend is here :
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...gzNOYKbjSmqLOXAbsDvCEfWyY/edit#gid=1377253068


----------



## Oz_batman (Nov 5, 2016)

vikka said:


> In the first link, its mentioned that NSW nominated 4000 candidates last year, but it doesn't say they will invite the same number this year as well. Or they invite the same number every year and so its understandable? Please advise.


Please see the third sheet for historical trends!!!


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Oz_batman said:


> Please see the third sheet for historical trends!!!




They usually invite The most during Feb-March-April, stats show it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dev_singh2487 (Nov 1, 2015)

263111 Computer Network and Systems Engineer
EOI submitted - 18 october'16
Points - 60+5 

Any idea guys for NSW invite ?


----------



## daussie (Jun 16, 2016)

Can we expect to hear some good news today?????


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

daussie said:


> Can we expect to hear some good news today?????


Maybe in the coming months and its based on trend. Also January hasn't been entertaining so far. So thing should happen in upcoming weeks.


----------



## sandysinghdogra (Sep 17, 2016)

congrats buddy. for which code and what was date of submission ?


----------



## sandysinghdogra (Sep 17, 2016)

You sure will get an invite bro. you stand good chance


----------



## umaerkhan (Nov 7, 2016)

dev_singh2487 said:


> 263111 Computer Network and Systems Engineer
> EOI submitted - 18 october'16
> Points - 60+5
> 
> Any idea guys for NSW invite ?




In the same boat , still waiting. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2015yash (Oct 29, 2015)

Hello Friends,

Below are my profile and timelines. 
Can someone please comment when I can expect the invitation.

261312

PTE : 10 
Age : 30 
Edu : 15
Exp : 5
SS(NSW) : 5
Total : 65 
EOI : 3 Dec 2016

Thanks.


----------



## sounddonor (May 1, 2013)

2015yash said:


> Hello Friends,
> 
> Below are my profile and timelines.
> Can someone please comment when I can expect the invitation.
> ...




Will have to wait long long time 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ajay23888 (Dec 27, 2015)

Any chance for 225112- Market research analyst with 65+5 points with 7+ each ?


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

ajay23888 said:


> Any chance for 225112- Market research analyst with 65+5 points with 7+ each ?


State nominations are very hard to say. Your subject is not in SOL, so can't tell any timeframe.


----------



## dev_singh2487 (Nov 1, 2015)

umaerkhan said:


> In the same boat , still waiting.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


when did you submit your EOI ?


----------



## Doctor123 (Nov 17, 2016)

Hi, 

Below are my details: 

ACS:- 24 Jan 2016
EOI:- 189 (60 Points) 15 Nov 2016
EOI NSW(190) 60+5:- 18 Nov 2016
NSW invitation received:- Waiting for invitation

While I am still awaiting an invite, I wanted some clarification on the nsw online application documents to be submitted. 

a) I had got my skill assessment done in Jan 16. My work experience is increased by 1 year and I can claim additional 5 points. Will payslips from Jan 16 till i get NSW invitation be sufficient proof for my latest experience? Or do I need to again take a reference letter from my company? 
b) For all my previous employments do I need to submit the work references or just the ACS skill assessment letter needs to be submitted to prove my work experience?


----------



## umaerkhan (Nov 7, 2016)

dev_singh2487 said:


> when did you submit your EOI ?




1 oct 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## daussie (Jun 16, 2016)

ACS letter with payslips would do until ACS validity expires.



Doctor123 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Below are my details:
> 
> ...


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

ajay23888 said:


> Any chance for 225112- Market research analyst with 65+5 points with 7+ each ?




Yes. As long as it is in CSOL.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

daussie said:


> ACS letter with payslips would do until ACS validity expires.




As long as employer is the same.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jana1234 (Jul 2, 2016)

While I'm waiting for NSW approval I'm currently gathering all documents for the Visa application. 
Could I already apply for the PCC for each applicant or should I wait until I'm asked to do it? I understand that the medicals can't be done beforehand.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

jana1234 said:


> While I'm waiting for NSW approval I'm currently gathering all documents for the Visa application.
> Could I already apply for the PCC for each applicant or should I wait until I'm asked to do it? I understand that the medicals can't be done beforehand.


You should definitely get the PCC now asap, so when you get the approval, you lodge it straight away.


I think for medical you have to wait till you lodge the application, but others may know better about it.


----------



## icewindbell (Jan 29, 2017)

jana1234 said:


> While I'm waiting for NSW approval I'm currently gathering all documents for the Visa application.
> Could I already apply for the PCC for each applicant or should I wait until I'm asked to do it? I understand that the medicals can't be done beforehand.


I received NSW invite on the same day as you did - 13/Jan. I have prepared everything including PCC, form 80, 1221 & 1193 so that i can lodge the visa as soon as i receive the approval. Only medical check is pending for me and my family.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

icewindbell said:


> I received NSW invite on the same day as you did - 13/Jan. I have prepared everything including PCC, form 80, 1221 & 1193 so that i can lodge the visa as soon as i receive the approval. Only medical check is pending for me and my family.




Not sure what is 1193, but the fact that you have all ready is totally right. Direct grant is the goal. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## daussie (Jun 16, 2016)

sanjeewa said:


> Will have to wait long long time
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Dear Sanjeewa, Could you please share your points breakdown?


----------



## OneNationFan (Jan 20, 2017)

Hi guys,

I have lodged my EOI for 190 and waiting for NSW invite. After I get the invite, I would have to provide documents to NSW which include a resume. Is there any specific format for the resume?


----------



## sounddonor (May 1, 2013)

daussie said:


> Dear Sanjeewa, Could you please share your points breakdown?




Please see my signature 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## daussie (Jun 16, 2016)

sanjeewa said:


> daussie said:
> 
> 
> > Dear Sanjeewa, Could you please share your points breakdown?
> ...



Experience points 5 or 10?


----------



## muthu329024 (Dec 20, 2016)

icewindbell said:


> I received NSW invite on the same day as you did - 13/Jan. I have prepared everything including PCC, form 80, 1221 & 1193 so that i can lodge the visa as soon as i receive the approval. Only medical check is pending for me and my family.


I also got invite on 13th Jan.. Any idea when it will be approved? Already South Australia as approved one of my EOI. I have applied for PCC.. I have created Immi account and initiated the medicals as well. What are the other doc required. Could you please provide the checklist ?

Documents
General
Form 1393 Online
Passport Photo (AUS specification)
Medicals
Latest Bank Statement 
Resume
Form 1221
Form 80
Age/Birth Idenity
Passport ( all non blank pages) (Attested)
10th Mark Sheet (Attested)
Qualification
Degree Certificates (Attested)
Transcript (Attested)
English
PTE Mark sheet
Skilled Employment
Latest Reference Letter
Recent Payslips
Group Certificate?Tax Refund
India Form 16
Relieving Letter
Character Requirements
PCC - Indian
Professional Exp
ACS


----------



## sounddonor (May 1, 2013)

daussie said:


> Experience points 5 or 10?




5 points mate. I claimed partners 5 points


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kartheish (Aug 24, 2016)

muthu329024 said:


> I also got invite on 13th Jan.. Any idea when it will be approved? Already South Australia as approved one of my EOI. I have applied for PCC.. I have created Immi account and initiated the medicals as well. What are the other doc required. Could you please provide the checklist ?
> 
> Documents
> General
> ...


Congrats Muthu on your invite. Your document checklist looks complete, I would recommend you to look into this:
After you have been invited - Live & Work in New South Wales
Please could you share your points breakdown.


----------



## aussiedream333 (Sep 9, 2015)

It seems NSW invites have gone back into cold storage. It was a trickle earlier, which they have also capped. Don't know whats happening.


----------



## daussie (Jun 16, 2016)

Any invites from NSW today? Seems they will wait till 189 round clean up this week...


----------



## Rmarw (Jan 30, 2017)

Hi I applied to NSW state 190, by when can I expect the nomination, by details are below 

EOI filed - Jan 06 2017
Points claimed 65 + 5 for ss
Edu 15
Exp 10
Eng 10
Age 30
Job code - 261111 ICT BA


----------



## jana1234 (Jul 2, 2016)

icewindbell said:


> I received NSW invite on the same day as you did - 13/Jan. I have prepared everything including PCC, form 80, 1221 & 1193 so that i can lodge the visa as soon as i receive the approval. Only medical check is pending for me and my family.


Cool thanks. Will do that! Btw what is form 1193?? I was only aware of form 80 and 1221.


----------



## jana1234 (Jul 2, 2016)

Also my partner who is going to be a dependant on my Visa has lived in Australia from March 2007 until March 2016 and now in Germany since March 2016. Before March 2007 he was in Brazil. If we get the Visa invite in February does he still need a PCC from Brazil?


----------



## mohamedeliyas (Jan 30, 2017)

Hi,

Can anyone please let me know when can I expect to get NSW 190 invitation(60+5 points). Please do let me know if someone with same ANSCO code and same points got your invite recently.

ANSCO code: 261313
Age: 30 points
Degree: 15 points
ACS cleared: 23-03-2016 - 5 points
PTE scores : (L/R/S/W - 78/67/73/71) - 23-11-2016 - 10 points
190 NSW EOI Lodged: 29-11-2016
190 Invitation: ??


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Rmarw said:


> Hi I applied to NSW state 190, by when can I expect the nomination, by details are below
> 
> EOI filed - Jan 06 2017
> Points claimed 65 + 5 for ss
> ...


You have a decent chance. How long though, no one knows.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

jana1234 said:


> Also my partner who is going to be a dependant on my Visa has lived in Australia from March 2007 until March 2016 and now in Germany since March 2016. Before March 2007 he was in Brazil. If we get the Visa invite in February does he still need a PCC from Brazil?


PCC for all countries, where a person lived for over 12 month after the age of 18.


----------



## jana1234 (Jul 2, 2016)

andreyx108b said:


> PCC for all countries, where a person lived for over 12 month after the age of 18.


Oh ok..I thought it was in the last 10 years?

"Police certificates for each country each person has lived in for a cumulative period of 12 months or more, over the last 10 years, since turning 16 years of age."
https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Visa-1/190-/Skilled-Nominated-visa-(subclass-190)-document-checklist


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

jana1234 said:


> Cool thanks. Will do that! Btw what is form 1193?? I was only aware of form 80 and 1221.


Form 1193 is not required. no need to submit it.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

jana1234 said:


> Oh ok..I thought it was in the last 10 years?
> 
> "Police certificates for each country each person has lived in for a cumulative period of 12 months or more, over the last 10 years, since turning 16 years of age."
> https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Visa-1/190-/Skilled-Nominated-visa-(subclass-190)-document-checklist


ops 16, not 18. 

As far as i know, it is since the age of 16 not past 10 years. Thats at least me experience.


----------



## jana1234 (Jul 2, 2016)

andreyx108b said:


> ops 16, not 18.
> 
> As far as i know, it is since the age of 16 not past 10 years. Thats at least me experience.


Ok, well it doesn't hurt to just get the Brazilian one as well.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

jana1234 said:


> Ok, well it doesn't hurt to just get the Brazilian one as well.


To be on a safe side, that is what i would have done too.

Good luck!


----------



## sharat47 (Jun 7, 2016)

Over 1800 invitations left for NSW so considering this the invitations might be: for Feb and March 600 each and for April and May 300 each probably. What do you guys think?


----------



## icewindbell (Jan 29, 2017)

jana1234 said:


> Cool thanks. Will do that! Btw what is form 1193?? I was only aware of form 80 and 1221.


1193 is not a must, it's a form to inform DIBP in which way (email/fax and the detailed mail address or fax number) you prefer them to communicate with you.


----------



## Fazil3 (Jul 20, 2016)

Same combo; still waiting...




mohamedeliyas said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can anyone please let me know when can I expect to get NSW 190 invitation(60+5 points). Please do let me know if someone with same ANSCO code and same points got your invite recently.
> 
> ...


----------



## mohamedeliyas (Jan 30, 2017)

Fazil3 said:


> Same combo; still waiting...


Fazil I hope you would be getting an invite before me . 

So the experience 5 points is local experience or Australian Experience


----------



## daussie (Jun 16, 2016)

sharat47 said:


> Over 1800 invitations left for NSW so considering this the invitations might be: for Feb and March 600 each and for April and May 300 each probably. What do you guys think?



Should be over 2800?


----------



## Rmarw (Jan 30, 2017)

Anyone with same points and code, could you help with your EOI date and status.


----------



## Rmarw (Jan 30, 2017)

Rmarw said:


> Hi I applied to NSW state 190, by when can I expect the nomination, by details are below
> 
> EOI filed - Jan 06 2017
> Points claimed 65 + 5 for ss
> ...


Hi anyone with same points and code, please advise of your EOI date and status.


----------



## ricky7 (Aug 21, 2016)

andreyx108b said:


> You have a decent chance. How long though, no one knows.


 you seem quite expereince and expert so do you have idea any dental technician has been invited by nsw since last july and what is my chances to get invitation by nsw.


----------



## sharat47 (Jun 7, 2016)

daussie said:


> sharat47 said:
> 
> 
> > Over 1800 invitations left for NSW so considering this the invitations might be: for Feb and March 600 each and for April and May 300 each probably. What do you guys think?
> ...


Sorry, yes it is indeed 2800 left. So that means 3-4 rounds with 600 odd invitations in each mostly.


----------



## Fazil3 (Jul 20, 2016)

Local experience - India.



mohamedeliyas said:


> Fazil I hope you would be getting an invite before me .
> 
> So the experience 5 points is local experience or Australian Experience


----------



## Fazil3 (Jul 20, 2016)

Because of the current trend, I doubt/feel that NSW may not shower with these many invites in the coming months.



sharat47 said:


> Sorry, yes it is indeed 2800 left. So that means 3-4 rounds with 600 odd invitations in each mostly.


----------



## daussie (Jun 16, 2016)

Fazil3 said:


> Because of the current trend, I doubt/feel that NSW may not shower with these many invites in the coming months.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They have followed last year pattern. Should send more in coming round if trend continues


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

Fazil3 said:


> Because of the current trend, I doubt/feel that NSW may not shower with these many invites in the coming months.


For the last 3 years, they have always filled up their quota. So, hopefully they will keep the current trend. I am just worried if my subject will be among the bulk invites.


----------



## OneNationFan (Jan 20, 2017)

OneNationFan said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I have lodged my EOI for 190 and waiting for NSW invite. After I get the invite, I would have to provide documents to NSW which include a resume. Is there any specific format for the resume?


Can anyone please help me?


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

OneNationFan said:


> Can anyone please help me?


As far as I know, Resume has less details than CV. So, as long as you put your Education ,Experience and maybe Referees, you will be fine. If you are worried, just put most of your info, but I wouldn't suggest going more than 2-3 pages.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

ricky7 said:


> you seem quite expereince and expert so do you have idea any dental technician has been invited by nsw since last july and what is my chances to get invitation by nsw.




You better check relevant data to your code. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

zaback21 said:


> As far as I know, Resume has less details than CV. So, as long as you put your Education ,Experience and maybe Referees, you will be fine. If you are worried, just put most of your info, but I wouldn't suggest going more than 2-3 pages.




2 pages usually suffice 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## amabrouk (Apr 18, 2016)

My points as below, what is the chance for NSW nomination please??

Age 25
IELTS 10 (7 each)
Education 15
Experience 15
SS 5
Total = 70 (65+5)

EOI date 25th Jan 2017

Your advise please.. Thanks


----------



## sumitgupta22 (Sep 27, 2016)

amabrouk said:


> My points as below, what is the chance for NSW nomination please??
> 
> Age 25
> IELTS 10 (7 each)
> ...


Occupation?


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

amabrouk said:


> My points as below, what is the chance for NSW nomination please??
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Anzsco?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## amabrouk (Apr 18, 2016)

sumitgupta22 said:


> Occupation?


261112 Systems Analyst


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

amabrouk said:


> 261112 Systems Analyst




Decent chance. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## amabrouk (Apr 18, 2016)

andreyx108b said:


> Decent chance.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks .. What could be the expected waiting time to get invitation?


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

amabrouk said:


> Thanks .. What could be the expected waiting time to get invitation?


6 Months at least. So, July 5 is most likely when you will get invite for 189 or early if a state sponsors you.

http://www.border.gov.au/WorkinginAustralia/Pages/18-january-2017-round-results.aspx


----------



## amabrouk (Apr 18, 2016)

zaback21 said:


> 6 Months at least. So, July 5 is most likely when you will get invite for 189 or early if a state sponsors you.
> 
> 18 January 2017 round results



I understand the waiting time for 189, I am asking about expected time for NSW 190. Thanks


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

amabrouk said:


> Thanks .. What could be the expected waiting time to get invitation?




Would say 90 days max  but those are guesses. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GQKhan00 (Dec 13, 2016)

*any guess about my case*

I lodged EOI on 30 october/2016 then updated it on November 25/2016

my profession is Civil Engineering

Age: 30
PTE : 10
Education: 15
Experience: 0

55+5 I am waiting 

how long does it take for a civil engineer on average with such points 

anyone with 60 points gets 189 easily in Civil engineering

if any info then share


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

amabrouk said:


> I understand the waiting time for 189, I am asking about expected time for NSW 190. Thanks


No one knows about SS. You may get it tomorrow or you may never get it.


----------



## akshat13 (Apr 29, 2013)

amabrouk said:


> Thanks .. What could be the expected waiting time to get invitation?


Bro, I am awaiting for the invite with same points breakup like you since 1st Dec 2016.:smash:


----------



## akshat13 (Apr 29, 2013)

zaback21 said:


> No one knows about SS. You may get it tomorrow or you may never get it.


" You may never get it" this was so rude.


----------



## manpreet11 (Jan 31, 2017)

*nsw 261313*

Hi All, 

I am new to this forum & need some info 
I have applied for (60+5) NSW 
Occ: 261313 
Age : 30 
Eng : Competent
Qual : 15
Exp : 15 
Currently in US (4 years of US experience) 
EOI : 26/1/2017

How long it might take?


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

akshat13 said:


> " You may never get it" this was so rude.


There is nothing rude about being realistic. Being rude or not, however you perceive it, is not going to get you invite. Lets be realistic and not sugarcoat everything. 

People have plans, and if for being nice I say something to sugarcoat it, its just going to make it worse for that person. If he can't make it with the current situation, maybe he will consider improving points, or may consider some other country or other options instead of wasting time, *time has value*. Being nice doesn't help in any case but makes it worse.

Lastly, there's nothing I said that is rude.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

manpreet11 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am new to this forum & need some info
> I have applied for (60+5) NSW
> ...


Well its difficult to say when will State invite anyone or why they invite, but yes the selection process is ranked in the following order:



> 1. Occupation
> 2. Australian Department of Immigration and Border Protection (DIBP) points score
> *3. English language ability*
> 4. Skilled employment


Try improve your English language ability if you can. I see you have 60 points without any English points. Maybe perhaps try get to 7 in IELTS or 65 in PTE-A and get a sure invite within 14 days. Or in July, you will most likely get a invite on 189.


----------



## ajay23888 (Dec 27, 2015)

As per me you can get invitation from NSW , Manyn got it with 55+5 with your occupation + you have 10 in english. so expect invitation. Meanwhile, if possible try to better, and frankly tell you...Chances are there, check immi tracker also and then decide. chances for NSW is : 100% by June 2017 max as per me. 



GQKhan00 said:


> I lodged EOI on 30 october/2016 then updated it on November 25/2016
> 
> my profession is Civil Engineering
> 
> ...


----------



## omnipotentkrishna (Jul 5, 2015)

Hi,
I have submitted my NSW 190 EOI on 21-Oct-16 for Software Engineer 261313 job code with IELTS 6.5 band. I have not received any communication from State. Could anyone please share your view point? Or anyone with same situation? Please advise. 

Regards,
Krishna


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

omnipotentkrishna said:


> Hi,
> I have submitted my NSW 190 EOI on 21-Oct-16 for Software Engineer 261313 job code with IELTS 6.5 band. I have not received any communication from State. Could anyone please share your view point? Or anyone with same situation? Please advise.
> 
> Regards,
> Krishna


You will be notified when invited, there is no commitment from them to send you an invite, they would do it when you are selected.


----------



## Upendraa (May 19, 2016)

omnipotentkrishna said:


> Hi,
> I have submitted my NSW 190 EOI on 21-Oct-16 for Software Engineer 261313 job code with IELTS 6.5 band. I have not received any communication from State. Could anyone please share your view point? Or anyone with same situation? Please advise.
> 
> Regards,
> Krishna


Your point break up please??

I am also waiting since 20 Dec 2016 with 65 (60+5) points for 261313 with competent English. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Upendraa (May 19, 2016)

zaback21 said:


> Well its difficult to say when will State invite anyone or why they invite, but yes the selection process is ranked in the following order:
> 
> 
> 
> Try improve your English language ability if you can. I see you have 60 points without any English points. Maybe perhaps try get to 7 in IELTS or 65 in PTE-A and get a sure invite within 14 days. Or in July, you will most likely get a invite on 189.


I am also waiting since 20 Dec 2016 with 65 (60+5) points for 261313 with competent English.



Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

Upendraa said:


> I am also waiting since 20 Dec 2016 with 65 (60+5) points for 261313 with competent English.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


Competent English makes it hard. Proficient English makes it better as invitations are ranked based on English language ability. But then again, only state will decide to invite or not.


----------



## Mohan007 (Oct 22, 2016)

Upendraa said:


> I am also waiting since 20 Dec 2016 with 65 (60+5) points for 261313 with competent English.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


How are you claiming 5 point for partner, seems your skill and your partner skill set are different?


----------



## bonkers911 (Aug 29, 2016)

I submitted my EOI for NSW with 65 points W/O SS points in occupation 233512 (mechanical engineer) with superior English the DOE is 9.11.2016

When can I expect an invite?


----------



## Upendraa (May 19, 2016)

Mohan007 said:


> How are you claiming 5 point for partner, seems your skill and your partner skill set are different?


My partner has the positive ACS for Business Analyst

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

bonkers911 said:


> I submitted my EOI for NSW with 65 points W/O SS points in occupation 233512 (mechanical engineer) with superior English the DOE is 9.11.2016
> 
> When can I expect an invite?


Hopefully tonight or in 14-28 days. But yes you will get it this year and won't have to worry about SOL List or July 2017.


----------



## daussie (Jun 16, 2016)

Think this week NSW will send out good set of invites. Therr were silent for a while....


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

daussie said:


> Think this week NSW will send out good set of invites. Therr were silent for a while....


Lets hope so. Lets hope they sends some 2339 invites. Not many 2339 places are left to fill.


----------



## Sammani (Oct 31, 2016)

yeah ... this wait kills me


----------



## Narayanan (Nov 3, 2016)

Sammani said:


> yeah ... this wait kills me


I have been waiting from June with 60+5 points

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## sharat47 (Jun 7, 2016)

There is no ceiling for state sponsorship so it's not possible to say whether there are places left for particular occupations or not.


----------



## Ninja_Guy (Jul 12, 2016)

I am waiting since 20 Sep 2016 with 65 (60+5) points for 261313.
Got frustrated now.. This waiting is killing me.


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

daussie said:


> Think this week NSW will send out good set of invites. Therr were silent for a while....


Alright, its time for NSW Bonanza to begin starting feb and generate a blast of invites and shoot them out  #hopeful

hi daussie, 

Dude how have you been ? 

Your points in eoi has been increased from 60 to 65 ? 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## jcreative86 (Jun 21, 2016)

Can anyone help me to understand that how can i know if i got invite or not ?


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

jcreative86 said:


> Can anyone help me to understand that how can i know if i got invite or not ?


hi jcreative86,

If you receive an invite , you will receive an email from NSW to your email inbox for the email id that you have registered in skillselect.

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## jcreative86 (Jun 21, 2016)

Is there any specific subject line


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

jcreative86 said:


> Is there any specific subject line


Yea. There is. 

Would request someone who have already received it to add it here.

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## jcreative86 (Jun 21, 2016)

Anyone who have already received the invitation from NSW, can share the subject line of invitation mail which the received from NSW.


----------



## Ash144 (Feb 5, 2016)

jcreative86 said:


> Anyone who have already received the invitation from NSW, can share the subject line of invitation mail which the received from NSW.


*Subject:*

Invitation to apply for NSW nomination for a subclass 190 visa - "Applicant name"- EOI:E000ABCXXXX


*Body:*

PLEASE DO NOT REPLY TO THIS EMAIL DIRECTLY - THIS IS A SYSTEM GENERATED E-MAIL – EMAILS TO THIS ADDRESS WILL NOT BE RESPONDED TO.
Date: XXX-XX-XX

Applicant Name: XXXXXXXXXX
EOI Reference: XXXXXXXXXXXX
C/O: [email protected]

Dear XYZ,
You have received this email because you have submitted an EOI in SkillSelect seeking NSW nomination for the Skilled Nominated (subclass 190) visa.

We have reviewed the information in your EOI and are pleased to invite you to apply for NSW nomination for this visa.

*Limitations of this invitation
This invitation is limited to one application for NSW nomination only and is valid for 14 days from the date of this email. For security measures, there is also a limit on the number of times you can access the application form through the link in this invitation.*
This invitation is limited to one application for NSW nomination only and is valid for 14 days from the date of this email. This invitation is linked to your SkillSelect EOI number (identified above) and will remain active until you submit an application OR until 14 days have passed.
Your invitation is linked to your SkillSelect EOI number (identified above) and will remain active until:

You submit an application through the link;OR
14 days have passed; OR
you have opened or attempted to access the form more than the allowed limit.
Please remember the following important points when submitting your application:
To apply, follow the URL link below to access the NSW 190 application form. This link is matched to your unique EOI number. You can only submit one application once through this link. The link will expire once you have submitted your application.
This invitation is not transferable. Do not share this email or the link with anyone else. NSW will not accept applications from candidates who have not been invited to apply or from candidates who have shared their invitation.
NSW has limited the number of times that you can access the application form through the link contained in this email. This is a security measure to prevent sharing and to ensure that only applicants who are invited by NSW can submit an application.
The link to the application form will be invalidated if it is accessed more than the allowed limit. This includes opening the form in too many browser tabs/windows, or by refreshing the application form. As a guide, you will be able to access the link a number of times however excessive use will deactivate the link.
The link will expire after 14 days have passed since the date of this email. An application submitted after the 14 day timeframe will not be accepted.
This invitation to apply for NSW nomination is not a guarantee of a successful outcome of your nomination application. Your application will be carefully assessed against NSW criteria and you must meet the criteria in order to be nominated.
The claims you submit in your nomination application must be consistent with what you have submitted in your SkillSelect EOI. You must not overstate your points claims in SkillSelect in order to secure an invitation to apply. Changes to the information in your NSW application will only be accepted in exceptional circumstances. Any change requests must be made in writing and supported by documentary evidence.
NSW reserves the right to decline any application without notice if the points claims submitted in SkillSelect are overstated.
NSW has limited the number of invitations to two per EOI. For instance, if you are invited for the first time but do not apply, you may be invited again if you rank amongst the top ranking candidates in a future selection. If you are invited twice and choose not to apply both times, you will not be invited a third time against that same EOI.
*How to apply
*
If you would like to apply for NSW 190 nomination, please do so through the following link within 14 days of the date of this email.
*Applicant name:	XYZ
EOI:	ABC
NSW 190 nomination
VALID UNTIL:	XXXX-XX-XX XX:XXpm*​You should not commence the application until you have your documents ready to upload.

Follow the steps outlined in the form, stating your claims and uploading appropriate evidence to support them.

Pay the application fee when you submit the application. Note that applications are not considered unless payment has been made.

*Remember: your invitation will expire if you do not apply within 14 days of this invitation*.
For more information about completing the application, please refer to our website at 
skilled-nominated-migration-190

*After you have applied*
Once your application is submitted and payment is successfully made, you will receive a payment receipt. Your application will be allocated to a case officer who will contact you in due course.

Thank you for your interest in migrating to NSW.

We look forward to receiving your application.

Regards

Migration Services
Innovation and Industry Policy | Industry, Innovation, Hospitality & the Arts 
NSW Trade & Investment 
GPO Box 5477 Sydney NSW 2001
T: 02 9842 8155 | E: [email protected]
W: Visas and Migration - Live & Work in New South Wales


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

Ash144 said:


> *Subject:*
> 
> Invitation to apply for NSW nomination for a subclass 190 visa - "Applicant name"- EOI:E000ABCXXXX
> 
> ...


Coool , thank you Ash144 buddy 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## jcreative86 (Jun 21, 2016)

Thanks Ash144


----------



## bonkers911 (Aug 29, 2016)

When will they even start sending invites? I think they sent invites after every 189 round. I don't think that has happened today.


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

bonkers911 said:


> When will they even start sending invites? I think they sent invites after every 189 round. I don't think that has happened today.


hi bonkers911,

Looking at the current trend 2/3 days after 189 round. So most likely on Thursday or Friday. 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## hari_it_ram (Jun 30, 2013)

Hi ksrikanthh,

How are you dude? Came back after a loooong break? 



ksrikanthh said:


> hi bonkers911,
> 
> Looking at the current trend 2/3 days after 189 round. So most likely on Thursday or Friday.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

hari_it_ram said:


> Hi ksrikanthh,
> 
> How are you dude? Came back after a loooong break?


hiii hariii 😀, 

I am.well buddy. Ya ya, back active mode after couple of months break. 

How have you been ? How are things going for you ? 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## hari_it_ram (Jun 30, 2013)

Yeah doing good. Just waiting for the grant 



ksrikanthh said:


> hiii hariii 😀,
> 
> I am.well buddy. Ya ya, back active mode after couple of months break.
> 
> ...


----------



## jiekhang (Jul 1, 2016)

To all the experts out there, what do you think of the chances for 65+5 with Superior English getting a NSW 190 invitation for 221111 Accountant (General) in the following months, if it happened that NSW follows last year trend in issuing bulk invitation for the rest of the FY?


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

hari_it_ram said:


> Yeah doing good. Just waiting for the grant


Grand to hear that you are just waiting for the Grant hari  

My belated best wishes on your invite and advance best wishes on your grant. 

You received invite for Vic or NSW ? 

Cheeerssss  

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## hari_it_ram (Jun 30, 2013)

ksrikanthh said:


> Grand to hear that you are just waiting for the Grant hari
> 
> My belated best wishes on your invite and advance best wishes on your grant.
> 
> ...




Got invite from VIC on Nov 30th.  Thank you 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. Please excuse typos.


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

hari_it_ram said:


> Got invite from VIC on Nov 30th.  Thank you
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. Please excuse typos.


(thumbs up) (high five) so happy for you  cheerss once again 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rmarw (Jan 30, 2017)

Do VIC take applications for ICT Business Anslyst 261111?


----------



## IndAus11 (Jul 21, 2016)

Guys, 

Does anyone have the list of documents needed for NSW invitation approval?

Thanks!! 
_______________________________________________________________________________
Skilled Independent 189 | ANZSCO Code : 261313 - Software Engineer
PTE : 06-Jun-2016, L78, R76, S76, W81
ACS Applied : 03-Jun-2016
ACS +ve : 21-Jun-2016
EOI(189) Applied on : 23-Jun-2016 (60 Points)
EOI invitation : Awaited
EOI(190) Applied on : 08-Nov-2016 (65 Points)
EOI invitation : Awaited


----------



## amabrouk (Apr 18, 2016)

Hi,

Has any one recently received NSW invitation for 261112 with 65+5 points??

Regards


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

IndAus11 said:


> Guys,
> 
> Does anyone have the list of documents needed for NSW invitation approval?
> 
> ...


hii IndAus11,

The required documents list is available in the below mentioned official nsw site link : 

After you have been invited - Live & Work in New South Wales

by the way i see you have 65 pts for 190 nsw. what is your overall experience and skilled experience given by acs ? please advise.


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

Rmarw said:


> Do VIC take applications for ICT Business Anslyst 261111?


hi Rmarw, 

Yes it does however it is temporary closed for ICT. you can refer the below mentioned official VIC link which has the details :

Visa Nomination Occupation List for Victoria - Live in Victoria

expecting it to open sometime in march again so that people under ICT can apply again.


----------



## Narayanan (Nov 3, 2016)

Hi Srikanth , it has been a while since I last saw your post. What happened ? Did you take pte again? are you still waiting for invite ? 

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## hari_it_ram (Jun 30, 2013)

ksrikanthh said:


> (thumbs up) (high five) so happy for you  cheerss once again
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk




Thanks mate 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. Please excuse typos.


----------



## Roy2017 (Apr 23, 2016)

Guys any invite today ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## amabrouk (Apr 18, 2016)

amabrouk said:


> Hi,
> 
> Has any one recently received NSW invitation for 261112 with 65+5 points??
> 
> Regards


Anyone???


----------



## natali-new (Sep 21, 2014)

Dears, pls advise in order to grant 5 extra points for partner will it be enough to be in the same SOL\CSOL list? Or both (main and dependent) should be in the same list of the STATE?


----------



## sharat47 (Jun 7, 2016)

Will NSW invite on different dates in a particular month or will they choose one single date to give out all invitations especially for bulk invites?


----------



## bucs0007 (Feb 1, 2017)

below is my scenario, please let me know if an invitation is possible, i submitted eoi in september 2016

age: 30

years of experience : less than 8 : 10 points

education : 15

need another 5 from state

263311

ielts i got 7+ in everything except writing (6.5) i tried pte 2 times did not work out.

Thank You


----------



## james0360 (Dec 9, 2016)

Applied Sep 28, 2016 still awaiting response from NSW. 
Age: 30 points
Study : 15 Points
Experience: 15 points
Ielts: 6 overall ( 0 points) 
EOI: 189 (60 points) - 28th Sep 2016
EOI: 190 NSW (60+5 points) - 28th Sep 2016


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Any invite today? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## prafireman06 (Oct 25, 2016)

Nothing so far! Still Quiet!


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

andreyx108b said:


> Any invite today?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


not yet ?


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

james0360 said:


> Applied Sep 28, 2016 still awaiting response from NSW.
> Age: 30 points
> Study : 15 Points
> Experience: 15 points
> ...


hi james,

what is the anzsco sol category that you applied ? please advise.


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

Narayanan said:


> Hi Srikanth , it has been a while since I last saw your post. What happened ? Did you take pte again? are you still waiting for invite ?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


hi Narayanan,

yea i was inactive for sometime and back to active mode after a break. by the way, i am waiting for invite from NSW. i attempted PTE once and here are my scores 

L - 78, R - 73, S - 72 , W - 83.

how are things coming along for you ?


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

Roy2017 said:


> Guys any invite today ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


it's silent so far. let's see if there is something today or tomo.


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

amabrouk said:


> Hi,
> 
> Has any one recently received NSW invitation for 261112 with 65+5 points??
> 
> Regards


hi ambraouk,

did u get a chance to take a look at the immitracker to see if anyone has updated ?


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

natali-new said:


> Dears, pls advise in order to grant 5 extra points for partner will it be enough to be in the same SOL\CSOL list? Or both (main and dependent) should be in the same list of the STATE?


hi natali, 

please take a look at the official skillselect 190 document checklist link mentioned below : 

https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Visa-1/190-/Skilled-Nominated-visa-(subclass-190)-document-checklist

it has the details on claiming points for partner skills.


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

sharat47 said:


> Will NSW invite on different dates in a particular month or will they choose one single date to give out all invitations especially for bulk invites?


hi sharat, 

bulk invites would happen in a single shot meaning more invites would released in a day that is scheduled - massive amount of folks are eagerly awaiting for that to happen in this programme year 

also looking at the current trend NSW kept sending more invites 2/3 days after 189 round. ( this was just from the past observation )

also wanted to add that there are no specific dates for receiving invites. considering the huge list of occupations , NSW would send invites anytime during the programme year.


----------



## Narayanan (Nov 3, 2016)

ksrikanthh said:


> hi Narayanan,
> 
> yea i was inactive for sometime and back to active mode after a break. by the way, i am waiting for invite from NSW. i attempted PTE once and here are my scores
> 
> ...


Wow , you are almost close to 79 each .. I'm still in the same status . Waiting for invite with 60+5 points 261311 anzsco code

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## hasansins (Sep 28, 2016)

Yesterday I applied my EOI. If I get invite to NSW before I receive 189 I will let you guys know. My time table is on my signature.


----------



## natali-new (Sep 21, 2014)

ksrikanthh said:


> natali-new said:
> 
> 
> > Dears, pls advise in order to grant 5 extra points for partner will it be enough to be in the same SOL\CSOL list? Or both (main and dependent) should be in the same list of the STATE?
> ...



Hello, I have read all those details. Still not clear is it enough scol only or we should be both in scol nsw ?

had a suitable skills assessment from the relevant assessing authority for their nominated occupation (which must be on the same skilled occupations list as your nominated occupation).


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

Narayanan said:


> Wow , you are almost close to 79 each .. I'm still in the same status . Waiting for invite with 60+5 points 261311 anzsco code
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


Hmm 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

hasansins said:


> Yesterday I applied my EOI. If I get invite to NSW before I receive 189 I will let you guys know. My time table is on my signature.


Welcome to IWL (Invitation Waiting List) 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

natali-new said:


> Hello, I have read all those details. Still not clear is it enough scol only or we should be both in scol nsw ?
> 
> had a suitable skills assessment from the relevant assessing authority for their nominated occupation (which must be on the same skilled occupations list as your nominated occupation).


Ok , what is your occupation and what is your partner occupation ? 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

hasansins said:


> Yesterday I applied my EOI. If I get invite to NSW before I receive 189 I will let you guys know. My time table is on my signature.


If I were you, I would deselct 190 now since you are getting sure invite on 15th Feb. With 189, you can decide to live anywhere and not worry about being in NSW for 2 years.


----------



## sumitgupta22 (Sep 27, 2016)

zaback21 said:


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by hasansins View Post
> Yesterday I applied my EOI. If I get invite to NSW before I receive 189 I will let you guys know. My time table is on my signature.
> If I were you, I would deselct 190 now since you are getting sure invite on 15th Feb. With 189, you can decide to live anywhere and not worry about being in NSW for 2 year.


And also give an opportunity to someone who really needs it (the 190 invite)..


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

sumitgupta22 said:


> And also give an opportunity to someone who really needs it (the 190 invite)..


Considering all the waiting in invite, I think SkillSelect should ban everyone who has two profile, as people who has points for 189, also has for 190. So many invite getting wasted and other people missing out.

P.S. It is not directed to* hasansins* unless he has two accounts.


----------



## hasansins (Sep 28, 2016)

zaback21 said:


> If I were you, I would deselct 190 now since you are getting sure invite on 15th Feb. With 189, you can decide to live anywhere and not worry about being in NSW for 2 years.


If invite doesn't come before 15th of Feb. anyway I will deselect it since I probably will get invite on 15th.

Edit: I don't have two accounts. I am not trying to steal someone else's opportunity. I will deselect it on 15th of Feb and I hardly doubt that they will invite me before 15th of Feb.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

hasansins said:


> If invite doesn't come before 15th of Feb. anyway I will deselect it since I probably will get invite on 15th.
> 
> Edit: I don't have two accounts. I am not trying to steal someone else's opportunity. I will deselect it on 15th of Feb and I hardly doubt that they will invite me before 15th of Feb.


I am not directing this to you. Its just in general. But yes, you will get it by 15th for sure. 122 places left, 2 months of invitation left and 70 pointers don't wait.

Also I just said it for your own good, since you don't want to be tied to a single state for 2 years.

And you won't be able to deselct once you get invite, it will freeze for 60 days. But then it won't matter, since you only have one account.

Anyway, congrats to your future invite !


----------



## Conaern (Feb 2, 2017)

Hi everyone. This is my first post and just started searching today for a community to help me get info on the invitations.

I hope to get an invitation within next rounds but I am not very confident. I will keep you updated about my status, meanwhile please feel free to comment and inform me about anything : )

ANZCO 233512 MECHANICAL ENGINEER
EA Assessment Submitted (Fast Track): 28 Oct, 2016
EA Response: 22 Nov, 2016 
Age (30) : 30 points
PTE (83/90 - L87 R82 S73 W89) - 10 Points
Degree : 15 Points
Related Work Experience (6,5 years) : 10 Points

EOI 189 Submitted 65 Points : 20 Jan, 2017
EOI 190 NSW Submitted 70 Points : 20 Jan, 2017
(Only have 1 account)
Invitation : ???

Cheers.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

Conaern said:


> Hi everyone. This is my first post and just started searching today for a community to help me get info on the invitations.
> 
> I hope to get an invitation within next rounds but I am not very confident. I will keep you updated about my status, meanwhile please feel free to comment and inform me about anything : )
> 
> ...


2335 is really moving in like minutes (last time 6 minutes in 14 days) not even hours or days and hence 20 Jan might be a little too late, but you can always expect to get State Nom, but no one knows how one gets invited. If you can get your PTE to 79, then you have a sure invite. Else, its difficult to say, considering you have Proficient English not Superior English. 

Then again, only State decides whom they invite. But July 2017, you are surely getting invite on 189. Good luck !


----------



## xivam00 (Feb 2, 2017)

Hi guys!

I submitted my EOI for 190 General accountant a few days ago on 29/01/17. I was hoping for 189 but realised that with 70points I would wait almost an eternity to get invited. 
My point breakdown is as follows : Age - 30 , English - 20, Education - 15, Aussie Study - 5. 

What do you think my chances are for NSW nomination under Accountant ( general) - 221111 ? :fingerscrossed:

Thanks!


----------



## sharat47 (Jun 7, 2016)

zaback21 said:


> Conaern said:
> 
> 
> > Hi everyone. This is my first post and just started searching today for a community to help me get info on the invitations.
> ...


How do you say that July 2017 is a sure invite? Does that mean everyone who meets the cutoff reqmt for a particular occupation will be invited?


----------



## sumitgupta22 (Sep 27, 2016)

xivam00 said:


> Hi guys!
> 
> I submitted my EOI for 190 General accountant a few days ago on 29/01/17. I was hoping for 189 but realised that with 70points I would wait almost an eternity to get invited.
> My point breakdown is as follows : Age - 30 , English - 20, Education - 15, Aussie Study - 5.
> ...


I think you have chance with NSW. Someone updated the tracker - https://myimmitracker.com/en/au/trackers/expression-of-interest-sc190 
that he received the invite on 1st Feb for 221111 with 70 points (20 english, 0 exp). So you can hope for it.


----------



## Star7 (Jan 29, 2017)

Guys, do you think NWS rejects ppl like Victoria do, because i have been waiting for more 6 months already ?

Do you think i should try PTE , or it is not worth it?

My info
EOI 15th of July 190 NSW

60 + 5 NSW points 

NOC: Software Eng 

Age and Education: 35 points

IELTS: 7.5 each 10 points

Experience: 5 points


Thank you for the advise


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

sharat47 said:


> How do you say that July 2017 is a sure invite? Does that mean everyone who meets the cutoff reqmt for a particular occupation will be invited?


Every year in July and to a certain extent August, people with 60 points gets invited when the quota resets. You have 65, hence its a sure invite given 2335 is still in SOL.


----------



## ridhidureja (Dec 14, 2015)

*NSW State nominaion*



Star7 said:


> Guys, do you think NWS rejects ppl like Victoria do, because i have been waiting for more 6 months already ?
> 
> Do you think i should try PTE , or it is not worth it?
> 
> ...


Hi

I am waiting since May. Don't know why they are so slow this year.
They have given invites to 60+5 pointers but to Developer programmer and Analyst programmer
I hope we all get our invite before year end.

Regards
Ridhi
13th May
261313 SE 
60+5 Points


----------



## Conaern (Feb 2, 2017)

Well I had 8+ points from Speaking section in IELTS twice but always 1 section fell below 8. Maybe you are right but when should I stop expecting an invitation and prepare for a new PTE for next July ?


----------



## Star7 (Jan 29, 2017)

ridhidureja said:


> Hi
> 
> I am waiting since May. Don't know why they are so slow this year.
> They have given invites to 60+5 pointers but to Developer programmer and Analyst programmer
> ...


Thank you for your reply

But is it possible that SE with the same points structure gets an invite before us, if yes, then this is like a rejection , because our waiting will not end

Do you agree?


----------



## Star7 (Jan 29, 2017)

Conaern said:


> Well I had 8+ points from Speaking section in IELTS twice but always 1 section fell below 8. Maybe you are right but when should I stop expecting an invitation and prepare for a new PTE for next July ?


YEs this could be the solution

Lets wait for a reply from anyone have done the same and succeeded


----------



## GQKhan00 (Dec 13, 2016)

*189 N/A on you*



Conaern said:


> Hi everyone. This is my first post and just started searching today for a community to help me get info on the invitations.
> 
> I hope to get an invitation within next rounds but I am not very confident. I will keep you updated about my status, meanwhile please feel free to comment and inform me about anything : )
> 
> ...




cut off points for mechanical engineers upto july 2017 is 70 for 189 and your total is 65, you should only target 190 unless you improve your english score to 20


----------



## sharat47 (Jun 7, 2016)

Thanks for the clarification Zaback.


----------



## GQKhan00 (Dec 13, 2016)

*how you improved READING ?*



hasansins said:


> If invite doesn't come before 15th of Feb. anyway I will deselect it since I probably will get invite on 15th.
> 
> Edit: I don't have two accounts. I am not trying to steal someone else's opportunity. I will deselect it on 15th of Feb and I hardly doubt that they will invite me before 15th of Feb.



my PTE attempts

1st attempt: S 85 W 77 L 78 R 69
2nd attempt: S 90 W 78 L 76 R 67

can you please give me improvement or study material tips , I only need 5 points to be illegible for 189 as am on 55+5 points for NSW civil engineer.

still 800 invitations left for Civil engineer and I only need 5 points to make an entry to that pool


----------



## GQKhan00 (Dec 13, 2016)

my PTE attempts

1st attempt: S 85 W 77 L 78 R 69
2nd attempt: S 90 W 78 L 76 R 67

can you please give me improvement or study material tips , I only need 5 points to be illegible for 189 as am on 55+5 points for NSW civil engineer.

still 800 invitations left for Civil engineer and I only need 5 points to make an entry to that pool


----------



## GQKhan00 (Dec 13, 2016)

GQKhan00 said:


> my PTE attempts
> 
> 1st attempt: S 85 W 77 L 78 R 69
> 2nd attempt: S 90 W 78 L 76 R 67
> ...





hasansins said:


> If invite doesn't come before 15th of Feb. anyway I will deselect it since I probably will get invite on 15th.
> 
> Edit: I don't have two accounts. I am not trying to steal someone else's opportunity. I will deselect it on 15th of Feb and I hardly doubt that they will invite me before 15th of Feb.




my PTE attempts

1st attempt: S 85 W 77 L 78 R 69
2nd attempt: S 90 W 78 L 76 R 67

can you please give me improvement or study material tips , I only need 5 points to be illegible for 189 as am on 55+5 points for NSW civil engineer.

still 800 invitations left for Civil engineer and I only need 5 points to make an entry to that pool


----------



## Conaern (Feb 2, 2017)

Thanks for the info. Could you share a link/reference where I can see this cut off points?


----------



## hasansins (Sep 28, 2016)

GQKhan00 said:


> my PTE attempts
> 
> 1st attempt: S 85 W 77 L 78 R 69
> 2nd attempt: S 90 W 78 L 76 R 67
> ...


Well I can tell you what I did roughly. Before test always check your mic.

For speaking: I just used 3 online practice test which are identical to original PTE. By doing this I got used to rhytm and types of questions.

For writing: I used simple writing structure which I gave it on PTE-A topic.

For listening: I just watched a lot of foreign series and movies since 18 years old.

For reading: I really didn't do anything for reading because I believe there are no specific methods to study for reading. Having a strong vocabulary would definitely help so try to read and understand some sophisticated articles.

Be careful about writing typos. As far as I can see you just need little bit effort for "Reading". PTE reading is much more difficult than IELTS therefore, try to improve your vocabulary by reading some difficult articles.

And most importantly be calm during the exam (this was very difficult for me).

Good luck!


----------



## Narayanan (Nov 3, 2016)

ksrikanthh said:


> hi Narayanan,
> 
> yea i was inactive for sometime and back to active mode after a break. by the way, i am waiting for invite from NSW. i attempted PTE once and here are my scores
> 
> ...


Wow , you are almost close to 79 each .. I'm still in the same status . Waiting for invite with 60+5 points 261311 anzsco code

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## IndAus11 (Jul 21, 2016)

ksrikanthh said:


> hii IndAus11,
> 
> The required documents list is available in the below mentioned official nsw site link :
> 
> ...


My Overall experience is 8 years. However, ASC deducted four years so I can claim only 4 years.

Thanks!! 
_______________________________________________________________________________
Skilled Independent 189 | ANZSCO Code : 261313 - Software Engineer
PTE : 06-Jun-2016, L78, R76, S76, W81
ACS Applied : 03-Jun-2016
ACS +ve : 21-Jun-2016
EOI(189) Applied on : 23-Jun-2016 (60 Points)
EOI invitation : Awaited
EOI(190) Applied on : 08-Nov-2016 (65 Points)
EOI invitation : Awaited


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

IndAus11 said:


> My Overall experience is 8 years. However, ASC deducted four years so I can claim only 4 years.
> 
> Thanks!!
> _______________________________________________________________________________
> ...


Oh ok! 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

Narayanan said:


> Wow , you are almost close to 79 each .. I'm still in the same status . Waiting for invite with 60+5 points 261311 anzsco code
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


Hmm. Lets see what NSW is upto.in feb 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## natali-new (Sep 21, 2014)

ksrikanthh said:


> natali-new said:
> 
> 
> > Hello, I have read all those details. Still not clear is it enough scol only or we should be both in scol nsw ?
> ...


Partner is accountant in csol nsw list. I am Exporter/Importer which is presented in csol general only.


----------



## natali-new (Sep 21, 2014)

zaback21 said:


> sharat47 said:
> 
> 
> > How do you say that July 2017 is a sure invite? Does that mean everyone who meets the cutoff reqmt for a particular occupation will be invited?
> ...


If the same can work for accountants? Is it possible to receive invitations by jul17 with 70 points ?


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

natali-new said:


> If the same can work for accountants? Is it possible to receive invitations by jul17 with 70 points ?


Last year everyone with 70 points who applied before 30 May got invite in July. By August, people who applied by June 20 got invite.So, yes if you have 70 points, expect a invite on July 2017


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

Star7 said:


> Guys, do you think NWS rejects ppl like Victoria do, because i have been waiting for more 6 months already ?
> 
> Do you think i should try PTE , or it is not worth it?
> 
> ...


Its better to select only one state than all state, that's what most people think.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

Conaern said:


> Well I had 8+ points from Speaking section in IELTS twice but always 1 section fell below 8. Maybe you are right but when should I stop expecting an invitation and prepare for a new PTE for next July ?


You already have 65 points and with that you will get July invite. But if you can get 8/79, then you will be invited within 14 days this year.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

GQKhan00 said:


> my PTE attempts
> 
> 1st attempt: S 85 W 77 L 78 R 69
> 2nd attempt: S 90 W 78 L 76 R 67
> ...



Hi,

Have a look at the links. These are what I used.

Try look at the way people are speaking in the youtube videos in pronunciation section. Your pronunciation marks are low.

*Read and Practice :*

https://drive.google.com/drive/folders/0B1zlPXPkM4s1WGVVM0diMTlRbHM

https://drive.google.com/drive/folders/0B5GBbYQDrSmNRXl6dG5TTG9xRE0

*Practice and Tips :*

*Most Important: *

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...australia/672738-pte-exam-16.html#post6535025

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCdWnyAPowoMl57MDY2w2yqw/videos

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCFT-BRiYgocAAT0SXSYskCQ/videos

*Rest:*

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCWwYNW70pyYpLAFZ7kYhUqw/videos

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCvA79lluq9HMWnpI-IqvGUA/videos

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCmfdDoEJmPtIop6GWm68Tbg/videos

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCvSdD8_0DAKn-ThHWhAhoAg/videos

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC6WmUQas0E-V9wQuIZnAs2w/videos

*Pronunciation: *

https://www.youtube.com/user/englishfriend

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC0Hg2Ks00kCekyjZG_LxOmg

Search google for essays !

Good luck !


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

Conaern said:


> Thanks for the info. Could you share a link/reference where I can see this cut off points?


SkillSelect

Click Invitation rounds and you have all the info you want. I have attached the links for 18 Jan 2017.

18 January 2017 round results


----------



## natali-new (Sep 21, 2014)

zaback21 said:


> Last year everyone with 70 points who applied before 30 May got invite in July. By August, people who applied by June 20 got invite.So, yes if you have 70 points, expect a invite on July 2017


it is so unfair to wait for such long period. there are still 800 openned invitations by Jul17. i wish they will issue more invitation for 70 pointers during next 2m.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

natali-new said:


> it is so unfair to wait for such long period. there are still 800 openned invitations by Jul17. i wish they will issue more invitation for 70 pointers during next 2m.


More than 70% of State invitations are still left. Lets hope they pick it up and invite like they did like last year in Feb, March and April.


----------



## Narayanan (Nov 3, 2016)

Does NSW sends any invites today?

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## rka (Jul 28, 2016)

zaback21 said:


> More than 70% of State invitations are still left. Lets hope they pick it up and invite like they did like last year in Feb, March and April.


Where do we get these numbers from? I mean the 70% state invitation?


----------



## vikka (Jul 29, 2016)

There is nothing like NSW csol list. NSW invite candidates from sol list and rarely invite from csol list with high points which is called stream2. 
So you both can claim partner points for NSW as yours are in csol list. However if your partner is trying for 189, your points cannot be claimed as your job is not in sol. Hope this clarifies. 



natali-new said:


> Partner is accountant in csol nsw list. I am Exporter/Importer which is presented in csol general only.






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

zaback21 said:


> More than 70% of State invitations are still left. Lets hope they pick it up and invite like they did like last year in Feb, March and April.


They should...  They always meet the quota limit.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

rka said:


> Where do we get these numbers from? I mean the 70% state invitation?


Google SkillSelect - then State Nominations


----------



## muthu329024 (Dec 20, 2016)

To NSW approved my state sponsorship.. I got invite to apply for 190 visa today..

__________________
ANZSCO Code: 262113 (System Administrator)
PTE: 65+ (10 points) 
ACS positive for 6+ years exp on 07/Dec/2016
190 SA EOI Lodged (70 pts): 08/Dec/2016
190 NSW EOI Lodged (70 pts): 14/Dec/2016
SA SS applied: 08/Dec/2016
NSW SS invitation&Applied: 13/Jan/2017
SA Approval to apply for Visa: 20/Jan/2017
NSW Approval to apply for Visa:03/Feb/2017
VISA Lodged:


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

muthu329024 said:


> To NSW approved my state sponsorship.. I got invite to apply for 190 visa today..
> 
> __________________
> ANZSCO Code: 262113 (System Administrator)
> ...


Congrats !


----------



## ricky7 (Aug 21, 2016)

what i noticed is that nsw only invites who has occupation on sol list, has ielts score 7 in each with point 65 but no chance for occupation on csol list even your occupation is rare.i thought my occupation on rare because could not find on immigration tracker except me still not invited.


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

muthu329024 said:


> To NSW approved my state sponsorship.. I got invite to apply for 190 visa today..
> 
> __________________
> ANZSCO Code: 262113 (System Administrator)
> ...


great, congrats Muthu !


----------



## microdh (Nov 1, 2016)

Seemed massive invitations not coming on this round for guys who had 0 point of language and 60 pts overall.
60 pts to be invited for ICT occupations might become history forever.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Narayanan (Nov 3, 2016)

microdh said:


> Seemed massive invitations not coming on this round for guys who had 0 point of language and 60 pts overall.
> 60 pts to be invited for ICT occupations might become history forever.
> 
> 
> ...


The ones with 10 points for English are also not getting invited 🙁🙁😭

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## microdh (Nov 1, 2016)

Narayanan said:


> The ones with 10 points for English are also not getting invited
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk




Please share your point breakdown.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

microdh said:


> Seemed massive invitations not coming on this round for guys who had 0 point of language and 60 pts overall.
> 60 pts to be invited for ICT occupations might become history forever.
> 
> 
> ...


what is your points breakdown ?


----------



## microdh (Nov 1, 2016)

ksrikanthh said:


> what is your points breakdown ?



ANZSCO: 261313
English: IELTS band6 = 0
Age: 32 = 30
Experience claimed: 8 years(11-3) = 15
Degree: Bachelor oversea = 15

Total: 60 without SS.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

any invites today ?

my thoughts : we may have to wait sometime to check the number of invites scheduled and sent for today because many may not be active here considering that NSW has not sent much invites in nov , dec and jan.


----------



## Narayanan (Nov 3, 2016)

microdh said:


> Please share your point breakdown.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


60+5 261311 code , eng 10, age 30, exp 5, edu 15 , SS 5

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## cgb125 (Feb 3, 2017)

Hi everyone. Just a quick question about my confusion. I am currently in Canberra and been living here for almost 3 years now. Am I eligible to apply for NSW state sponsorship under the skill general accountant? Thank you very much.


----------



## microdh (Nov 1, 2016)

Narayanan said:


> 60+5 261311 code , eng 10, age 30, exp 5, edu 15 , SS 5
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk




You might be invited within one or two months. From the trend of the last year, language and experience were the top two considerations for the nomination, and it seemed that NSW preferred guys with proficient English to who with more experience.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Narayanan (Nov 3, 2016)

microdh said:


> You might be invited within one or two months. From the trend of the last year, language and experience were the top two considerations for the nomination, and it seemed that NSW preferred guys with proficient English to who with more experience.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you microdh .. I wish your words come true 

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

microdh said:


> ANZSCO: 261313
> English: IELTS band6 = 0
> Age: 32 = 30
> Experience claimed: 8 years(11-3) = 15
> ...


i see you have 6 in IELTS. do you have an option to attempt PTE at your place which many feel easier than IETLS and grab those 10 pts for english ?


----------



## microdh (Nov 1, 2016)

ksrikanthh said:


> i see you have 6 in IELTS. do you have an option to attempt PTE at your place which many feel easier than IETLS and grab those 10 pts for english ?




I will if applicable, but currently PTE exam not available in my city and what's more I had not enough time to prepare it due to my new born baby.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## icewindbell (Jan 29, 2017)

invited on 13/Jan, approved today, got 190 visa invitation in EOI.

I have 70 points including SS, ANZSCO code is 261312


----------



## rka (Jul 28, 2016)

Whats the chance for ICT business analyst with 60 points for NSW?


----------



## muthu329024 (Dec 20, 2016)

Narayanan said:


> Does NSW sends any invites today?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


Yes.. I guess their cutoff is 65 w/o SS .. if possible try to increase 5 points


----------



## muthu329024 (Dec 20, 2016)

icewindbell said:


> invited on 13/Jan, approved today, got 190 visa invitation in EOI.
> 
> I have 70 points including SS, ANZSCO code is 261312


congrats ... Same pinch

__________________
ANZSCO Code: 262113 (System Administrator)
PTE: 65+ (10 points) 
ACS positive for 6+ years exp on 07/Dec/2016
190 SA EOI Lodged (70 pts): 08/Dec/2016
190 NSW EOI Lodged (70 pts): 14/Dec/2016
SA SS applied: 08/Dec/2016
NSW SS invitation&Applied: 13/Jan/2017
SA Approval to apply for Visa: 20/Jan/2017
NSW Approval to apply for Visa:03/Feb/2017
VISA Lodged:


----------



## icewindbell (Jan 29, 2017)

microdh said:


> I will if applicable, but currently PTE exam not available in my city and what's more I had not enough time to prepare it due to my new born baby.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


it will be very difficult for you to get nomination from NSW. 
NSW currently only nominate software engineers/Developers on 65 points (without SS) and they must have proficient+ English skills base on the stats on myimmitracker.


----------



## microdh (Nov 1, 2016)

icewindbell said:


> it will be very difficult for you to get nomination from NSW.
> 
> NSW currently only nominate software engineers/Developers on 65 points (without SS) and they must have proficient+ English skills base on the stats on myimmitracker.




I noticed that. But if I had such points, I will go for 189 directly.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

icewindbell said:


> invited on 13/Jan, approved today, got 190 visa invitation in EOI.
> 
> I have 70 points including SS, ANZSCO code is 261312


Congratulations!


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

icewindbell said:


> it will be very difficult for you to get nomination from NSW.
> NSW currently only nominate software engineers/Developers on 65 points (without SS) and they must have proficient+ English skills base on the stats on myimmitracker.


They will invite a lot of 60 + 5 in due course, but with IELTS 7+ generally.


----------



## Sammani (Oct 31, 2016)

thought NSW will issue a lot of invites today, but seems it's really few...


----------



## josephnithin81 (Jul 2, 2016)

Hai all 
What are the current running points breakdown for engineering technologist???


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sumitgupta22 (Sep 27, 2016)

Sammani said:


> thought NSW will issue a lot of invites today, but seems it's really few...


Few or none?


----------



## hari_it_ram (Jun 30, 2013)

microdh said:


> Seemed massive invitations not coming on this round for guys who had 0 point of language and 60 pts overall.
> 60 pts to be invited for ICT occupations might become history forever.
> 
> 
> ...



Zero point for English is a real roadblock for PR this year. I would request you to try PTE and score 10 points.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. Please excuse typos.


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

Sammani said:


> thought NSW will issue a lot of invites today, but seems it's really few...


Its actually NONE!


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

icewindbell said:


> invited on 13/Jan, approved today, got 190 visa invitation in EOI.
> 
> I have 70 points including SS, ANZSCO code is 261312


congrats buddy ! 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

sumitgupta22 said:


> Few or none?


Its been silent so i think they haven't sent any today. 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sammani (Oct 31, 2016)

sumitgupta22 said:


> Few or none?




Yeah... none...


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

Sammani said:


> Yeah... none...


So there is another twist from NSW. Lets see if there is another available opportunity for them to release more invites sometime soon. 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## rival50 (Sep 1, 2016)

ksrikanthh said:


> So there is another twist from NSW. Lets see if there is another available opportunity for them to release more invites sometime soon.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk




Can they just simply suspend the process and cancel the quota announced earlier?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

rival50 said:


> Can they just simply suspend the process and cancel the quota announced earlier?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hmm i dont think so because they have not yet released atleast 50% of the invites that were originally scheduled. I have a feeling that they are still filtering eoi's and looking for the next available opportunity to release more invites in the coming weeks. 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## lily0828 (Nov 20, 2016)

I dont understand why they are picking candidates with 65 without SS. People who have 65 would get through the 189 anyways right  very depressing


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

lily0828 said:


> I dont understand why they are picking candidates with 65 without SS. People who have 65 would get through the 189 anyways right  very depressing


Additonally majority of people having 65 without ss would most likely end up choosing 189 by not responding to NSW invite. Those invites would again have to go the NSW queue which would increase the timeline for people having 60 without ss.

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

lily0828 said:


> I dont understand why they are picking candidates with 65 without SS. People who have 65 would get through the 189 anyways right  very depressing


Not really. I have 65 points, applied on 25 Jan 2017, but I won't be able to get invite this year with 5 months left and hence SS is my only hope this year. Same goes for thousands of Accounting people who will have to wait 10 months (!!!) to get invite, but SS may be their only hope and also for 2335, Auditors and so on.



ksrikanthh said:


> Additonally majority of people having 65 without ss would most likely end up choosing 189 by not responding to NSW invite. Those invites would again have to go the NSW queue which would increase the timeline for people having 60 without ss.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk



If the invites are not accepted, do they go back to the pool or the number of 4000 invite whether accepted or not is fixed ?


----------



## sounddonor (May 1, 2013)

zaback21 said:


> Not really. I have 65 points, applied on 25 Jan 2017, but I won't be able to get invite this year with 5 months left and hence SS is my only hope this year. Same goes for thousands of Accounting people who will have to wait 10 months (!!!) to get invite, but SS may be their only hope and also for 2335, Auditors and so on.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Even I have 65 no invite since December 23rd. They pick only highest experience and English pointers.


----------



## amarnirali (Feb 3, 2017)

Hi. I have filed for NSW SS on 19 Jan 2017 with 65 without state sponsorship points, pte above 72 and experience 6 years. How much time does it take to receive invitation. How may days should I expect to wait...Please help


----------



## natali-new (Sep 21, 2014)

andreyx108b said:


> icewindbell said:
> 
> 
> > it will be very difficult for you to get nomination from NSW.
> ...


So nsw prefers to invite people with overall 7+?


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

amarnirali said:


> Hi. I have filed for NSW SS on 19 Jan 2017 with 65 without state sponsorship points, pte above 72 and experience 6 years. How much time does it take to receive invitation. How may days should I expect to wait...Please help


What's your occupation code ? You mean all your PTE-A modules are 65 or above at least ?


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

natali-new said:


> So nsw prefers to invite people with overall 7+?





> *The selection process
> *
> 1.Occupation
> 2.Australian Department of Immigration and Border Protection (DIBP) points score
> ...


If same Occupation and Points, people with 8 will be invited first, then 7 and so on.

http://www.industry.nsw.gov.au/live...-nominated-migration-190/selecting-applicants


----------



## natali-new (Sep 21, 2014)

zaback21 said:


> natali-new said:
> 
> 
> > So nsw prefers to invite people with overall 7+?
> ...


It's clear for sure. Thanks. 
What is 8? Overall 8 or 8 each ?))


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

natali-new said:


> It's clear for sure. Thanks.
> What is 8? Overall 8 or 8 each ?))



8 each. Superior English.


----------



## natali-new (Sep 21, 2014)

zaback21 said:


> natali-new said:
> 
> 
> > It's clear for sure. Thanks.
> ...


I have each 7 and higher. But not 8 each


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

natali-new said:


> I have each 7 and higher. But not 8 each


Well English is the 3rd criteria. If your 1st and 2nd are better, you won't have to worry about 3rd. How many people in that Occupation with that Points Score with 7 each is going to compete ? In some cases none, in some over 100 people


----------



## amarnirali (Feb 3, 2017)

My occupation is accountant code 221111 and I have above 72 In all module in PTE


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

amarnirali said:


> My occupation is accountant code 221111 and I have above 72 In all module in PTE


Your occupation is extremely oversubscribed. With 70 points, people are waiting for ages and most of them have 8+/79+ in IELTS/PTE-A. Theoretically your chances are very slim, but only state will decide if they want to invite or not. But if you can get to 8/79 each in English, you will get a sure invite within 14 days at 75 points.


----------



## lily0828 (Nov 20, 2016)

zaback21 said:


> Not really. I have 65 points, applied on 25 Jan 2017, but I won't be able to get invite this year with 5 months left and hence SS is my only hope this year. Same goes for thousands of Accounting people who will have to wait 10 months (!!!) to get invite, but SS may be their only hope and also for 2335, Auditors and so on.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Accounting people its understood .. the prodata cut off is 70 so applying for the state is a better option .. but for the 2613** its just a matter of another few weeks current cut off is like dec 16th if im not wrong .. there is still around 30% quota left could happen.. anyways my point wasnt why people apply. My question was why is NSW considering them when they have a chance at 189.. given the option wouldnt you choose 189 over 190 and then the invite that gets rejected goes back into the pool and its longer waiting process..


----------



## amarnirali (Feb 3, 2017)

You mean 70 without SS they are waiting for ages.? What should I do than should I go for 189 with 65 points


----------



## amarnirali (Feb 3, 2017)

Or should I try for 5 points with my partner.that make me 70 points without NSW SS. And than I file for NSW SS accountant


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

zaback21 said:


> Not really. I have 65 points, applied on 25 Jan 2017, but I won't be able to get invite this year with 5 months left and hence SS is my only hope this year. Same goes for thousands of Accounting people who will have to wait 10 months (!!!) to get invite, but SS may be their only hope and also for 2335, Auditors and so on.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They go back to the pool !

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

amarnirali said:


> Or should I try for 5 points with my partner.that make me 70 points without NSW SS. And than I file for NSW SS accountant


If there is an opportunity to increase i would definitely say go ahead and do it. Having 70 pts i am sure you would receive it sooner than your current waiting timeline. 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

lily0828 said:


> Accounting people its understood .. the prodata cut off is 70 so applying for the state is a better option .. but for the 2613** its just a matter of another few weeks current cut off is like dec 16th if im not wrong .. there is still around 30% quota left could happen.. anyways my point wasnt why people apply. My question was why is NSW considering them when they have a chance at 189.. given the option wouldnt you choose 189 over 190 and then the invite that gets rejected goes back into the pool and its longer waiting process..


I second lily. I personally feel that NSW could definitely consider to revisit and streamline their process. I am sure that would benefit massive amount of people especially pro rated occupantions.

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Narayanan (Nov 3, 2016)

I have a question . Kindly answer . I will be completing 32 years in a few months . Born in 1985. Currently I completed 31 years and 5 months. So will my points drop down by 5? Or it will still be 32 and I can claim 30 points. Only after completing 33 I will lose 5. Which one is correct, and when will I lose 5 points ? 
At the same time I will cross 5 years of ACS considered experience by Oct . So I will gain 5 points .


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

lily0828 said:


> Accounting people its understood .. the prodata cut off is 70 so applying for the state is a better option .. but for the 2613** its just a matter of another few weeks current cut off is like dec 16th if im not wrong .. there is still around 30% quota left could happen.. anyways my point wasnt why people apply. My question was why is NSW considering them when they have a chance at 189.. given the option wouldnt you choose 189 over 190 and then the invite that gets rejected goes back into the pool and its longer waiting process..


I hardly think much of the Accounting 70 pointers are going to deny a State Sponsorship when the 189 wait is over 6-7 months or such. Unless they are going to get it next month or so, most of the people in Accounting will accept it.

Plus its upto NSW to decide how many Accounting people they want to invite, its not like everybody gets invited based on points but rather a Plumber at 55 might get invited than an Accounting person at 70 might not get a chance. I think State decides how many of each occupation they will need this year and so on.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

ksrikanthh said:


> I second lily. I personally feel that NSW could definitely consider to revisit and streamline their process. I am sure that would benefit massive amount of people especially pro rated occupantions.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


How is that benefiting Pro Rata Occupations if NSW denies the people in 189 for having their own Occupation ceiling when that ceiling is so oversubscribed I can't get anymore invite this year having 65 points in 2339 ? Now I will have to wait 5 months or hope for a SS.

State is already inviting based on their need, so the current system is already fine. In fact those Occupation with no demand for people are the one who is choosing to ignore a SS in favour of 189, since they know they have no waiting time with 189. Pro Rata Occupations need SS more than any other occupations since none of them gets filled up at all in 189.


----------



## bilalab89 (May 4, 2016)

Any Electronics engineer who received a NSW invite with 55 + 5 , proficient english???


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

ksrikanthh said:


> They go back to the pool !
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


That's a good news. Thanks !


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

Narayanan said:


> I have a question . Kindly answer . I will be completing 32 years in a few months . Born in 1985. Currently I completed 31 years and 5 months. So will my points drop down by 5? Or it will still be 32 and I can claim 30 points. Only after completing 33 I will lose 5. Which one is correct, and when will I lose 5 points ?
> At the same time I will cross 5 years of ACS considered experience by Oct . So I will gain 5 points .


You will still have 30 points. The day you turn 33 is when you lose your point.


----------



## Narayanan (Nov 3, 2016)

zaback21 said:


> You will still have 30 points. The day you turn 33 is when you lose your point.


Thank you Zaback, then I think I will get an invite for sure by sep or Oct when my experience points go up to 10 to make overall points 65+5= 70 with state nomination . Currently the trend for software developer, analyst programmer 2613** codes are at 65 point cutoff.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

Narayanan said:


> Thank you Zaback, then I think I will get an invite for sure by sep or Oct when my experience points go up to 10 to make overall points 65+5= 70 with state nomination . Currently the trend for software developer, analyst programmer 2613** codes are at 65 point cutoff.


You will most likely get a invite on July with 60 points when the quota resets. Don't worry about waiting till Oct


----------



## Narayanan (Nov 3, 2016)

Under Employment section of EOI for current employment assessed by ACS , do we need to mention the to date ? Still if I'm continuing in the same job, does the To date matters?


----------



## Narayanan (Nov 3, 2016)

zaback21 said:


> You will most likely get a invite on July with 60 points when the quota resets. Don't worry about waiting till Oct


😊 yeah I hope and wish that DIBP fills the remaining slots by sending faster invites as soon as possible. Every one will be happy 👏👏👏


----------



## Roy2017 (Apr 23, 2016)

Narayanan said:


> Under Employment section of EOI for current employment assessed by ACS , do we need to mention the to date ? Still if I'm continuing in the same job, does the To date matters?


Keep it empty .if you are crossing 5 year you point will change


----------



## Narayanan (Nov 3, 2016)

Roy2017 said:


> Keep it empty .if you are crossing 5 year you point will change


Yeah.. I felt so. But if I touch it now unnecessarily I will change EOI filed date. But in case if I don't get any invite till Oct I will change it to empty then . Thank you Roy.


----------



## Upendraa (May 19, 2016)

zaback21 said:


> You will most likely get a invite on July with 60 points when the quota resets. Don't worry about waiting till Oct


Are you sure zaback that 60 pointers 261313 will get invitation in July August 2017?? Is this is the trend over the years. I am also having 60 points with positive ACS for software Engineer.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

Upendraa said:


> Are you sure zaback that 60 pointers 261313 will get invitation in July August 2017?? Is this is the trend over the years. I am also having 60 points with positive ACS for software Engineer.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


Hi upendra,

I think @zaback mentioned about 60 pts for NSW 190 if i am not wrong. 

For 189 60 pts - its highly unlikely to receive an invite for 2613x moving forward. 

2613x minimum pts required would be 65 for 189. 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Upendraa (May 19, 2016)

ksrikanthh said:


> Hi upendra,
> 
> I think @zaback mentioned about 60 pts for NSW 190 if i am not wrong.
> 
> ...


I am perfectly fine with SS also. I want invitation whether it's 189 or 190. In any ways I have to go Sydney only. So can I get 190 invitation in July'17?? 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Upendraa (May 19, 2016)

zaback21 said:


> You will most likely get a invite on July with 60 points when the quota resets. Don't worry about waiting till Oct


Hi Zaback, you are talking about which quota...190 or 189 ??

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

Upendraa said:


> I am perfectly fine with SS also. I want invitation whether it's 189 or 190. In any ways I have to go Sydney only. So can I get 190 invitation in July'17??
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


Ok, what is your total years of experience and skilled experience given by acs ?

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Upendraa (May 19, 2016)

ksrikanthh said:


> Ok, what is your total years of experience and skilled experience given by acs ?
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


Total is 10+ and ACS exp is 8+. I am claiming 15 points for experience.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## daussie (Jun 16, 2016)

Upendraa said:


> ksrikanthh said:
> 
> 
> > Ok, what is your total years of experience and skilled experience given by acs ?
> ...


You will get 190 NSW when they send the rest of invites. Feb-Apr.

Since Dec holiday they did not send much invites. Only on 13 Jan sent a very few. Otherwis they had been inviting 60+5 pointers.


----------



## sharat47 (Jun 7, 2016)

Are they surely going to invite big this month?


----------



## Upendraa (May 19, 2016)

daussie said:


> You will get 190 NSW when they send the rest of invites. Feb-Apr.
> 
> Since Dec holiday they did not send much invites. Only on 13 Jan sent a very few. Otherwis they had been inviting 60+5 pointers.


Thanks Daissie. I am hoping that they will start sending invitation soon for rest of the quota they have.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

Upendraa said:


> Are you sure zaback that 60 pointers 261313 will get invitation in July August 2017?? Is this is the trend over the years. I am also having 60 points with positive ACS for software Engineer.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


Yes, only in July 60 pointers gets invited. It has been the trend, but I can't say for sure what will be in future. 2613 has only one month delay and hence very good chance unlike Accounting or Auditors.



Upendraa said:


> Hi Zaback, you are talking about which quota...190 or 189 ??
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


189 quota.


----------



## sahu_mantu (Feb 3, 2017)

Hello Everyone,

I have applied for NSW in the month of July 2016 and yet now I have not received any update. It's really frustrating to wait for so many months. 

Below are my details.

Skill:ICT Business Analyst (ICT 261111)
Pte :67 Overall
Exp:6 Years
Points:65 (including state)
Applied Date:29-July-2016

I would appreciate if anyone can share their experiences or views.

Also does NSW send rejection like Victoria if not selected? Also does they update portal.

Thanks for your help in advance.

Regards,
Mantu Sahu


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

Upendraa said:


> Total is 10+ and ACS exp is 8+. I am claiming 15 points for experience.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


ok with your experience you have high chances in receiving an invite anytime before may. do let us know once you receive one ! all the very best in advance.


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

daussie said:


> You will get 190 NSW when they send the rest of invites. Feb-Apr.
> 
> Since Dec holiday they did not send much invites. Only on 13 Jan sent a very few. Otherwis they had been inviting 60+5 pointers.


i second daussie. 

@daussie dude : i recall your points would move to 65 sometime in feb. are u currently having 65 pts for 189 ?


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

sharat47 said:


> Are they surely going to invite big this month?


so far they have not invited much i believe. in another few weeks we will come to know the numbers they have invited in feb once they update the skillselect portal. also i am expecting the chances are high that they might invite big at least during march , april and may if the follow the trend similar to previous programme year.


----------



## sahu_mantu (Feb 3, 2017)

Hello Ksrikamthh,

I have applied for NSW in the month of July 2016 and yet now I have not received any update. It's really frustrating to wait for so many months. 

Below are my details.

Skill:ICT Business Analyst (ICT 261111)
Pte :67 Overall
Exp:6 Years
Points:65 (including state)
Applied Date:29-July-2016

I would appreciate if you can share your experiences or views.

Also does NSW send rejection like Victoria if not selected? Also does they update portal.

Thanks for your help in advance.

Regards,
Mantu Sahu


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

sahu_mantu said:


> Hello Ksrikamthh,
> 
> I have applied for NSW in the month of July 2016 and yet now I have not received any update. It's really frustrating to wait for so many months.
> 
> ...


2611 is over-subscribed with 65 points and currently there are over 6 months wait for 189. With 60 points and Proficient English, it will be difficult for you to get invite. But this July 2017 might be your chance when the quota starts, but with 6 months lag, its is difficult to say.


----------



## sahu_mantu (Feb 3, 2017)

To inform you I have applied for 190 NSW State claiming 65 points. To conclude your view, I won't receive any invite now? I will need to wait for Jun 2017?

Also my partner is about to complete 2 years in IT. Should i file her Skill assessment and claim 5 points?


----------



## Upendraa (May 19, 2016)

ksrikanthh said:


> ok with your experience you have high chances in receiving an invite anytime before may. do let us know once you receive one ! all the very best in advance.


Thanks a lot for your wishes Ksrikanthh... Surely I will let everyone know once I will receive. Best wishes for you from my side. Hoping for the best for everyone. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Roy2017 (Apr 23, 2016)

It's hard to track the trend of invitation .I thought I will be getting the invites in 2 month but 90 days over still no sign of invites .The delay in invitation may be because of sworn ceremony for new gov in NSW https://www.nsw.gov.au/news-and-events/news/new-cabinet-sworn-in/ on 30 jan


----------



## Upendraa (May 19, 2016)

Roy2017 said:


> It's hard to track the trend of invitation .I thought I will be getting the invites in 2 month but 90 days over still no sign of invites .The delay in invitation may be because of sworn ceremony for new gov in NSW https://www.nsw.gov.au/news-and-events/news/new-cabinet-sworn-in/ on 30 jan


Your points break-up please??

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Roy2017 (Apr 23, 2016)

Upendraa said:


> Your points break-up please??
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk




Age -25 edu -15 Eng-10 Workex-10 
EOI submitted on 11 Nov 16


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## daussie (Jun 16, 2016)

ksrikanthh said:


> i second daussie.
> 
> @daussie dude : i recall your points would move to 65 sometime in feb. are u currently having 65 pts for 189 ?


Hey ksrikanthh, Yes my points jumped a couple of days back.


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

daussie said:


> Hey ksrikanthh, Yes my points jumped a couple of days back.


nice


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

sahu_mantu said:


> Hello Ksrikamthh,
> 
> I have applied for NSW in the month of July 2016 and yet now I have not received any update. It's really frustrating to wait for so many months.
> 
> ...


hi sahu, 

1. i see you have applied for 261111 BA with 65 pts for 190 NSW. can you please let me know if 6 years is your overall experience or skilled experience given by ACS ?

2. i haven't seen any rejections or updates specific to rejection from NSW whereas sends an update to an individual if it is rejected.

3. which portal you are referring to ?


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

sahu_mantu said:


> To inform you I have applied for 190 NSW State claiming 65 points. To conclude your view, I won't receive any invite now? I will need to wait for Jun 2017?
> 
> Also my partner is about to complete 2 years in IT. Should i file her Skill assessment and claim 5 points?


yes please. if there is an opportunity to increase your points score i would definitely suggest to go ahead and work on it considering that 60+5 pts for SS would take more time for BA 261111.


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

Upendraa said:


> Thanks a lot for your wishes Ksrikanthh... Surely I will let everyone know once I will receive. Best wishes for you from my side. Hoping for the best for everyone.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


cheerss


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

Roy2017 said:


> It's hard to track the trend of invitation .I thought I will be getting the invites in 2 month but 90 days over still no sign of invites .The delay in invitation may be because of sworn ceremony for new gov in NSW https://www.nsw.gov.au/news-and-events/news/new-cabinet-sworn-in/ on 30 jan


yeah! i also feel that there could be a delay due to the formation of new cabinet.


----------



## sahu_mantu (Feb 3, 2017)

6 years is overall.when I applied for Skill assessment ACS consider 3 years relevant ,hence I have 5 points for my work experience.


----------



## regattekreddy (May 29, 2015)

*Please help me with my Queries*

I Will get additional 5 points on 1st March 2017...which will make my total points as 60 ..and as i am applying for NSW ..will get 60+5(SS)...

English-10
Work Experience-5+5(March 2017)
Age -25
Education-15
State Sponsorship -5

When Can i expect my invitation? I am worried because my English points expire on March 2017 and ACS expires on June 2017..will i be able to secure an invitation before June...What if don't get invitation by March..will my English points be still considered?As EOI says English validity is 36 months...or should i start preparing for English again?Can some expert help me with my queries....

Thanks
Karunakar


----------



## sumitgupta22 (Sep 27, 2016)

Narayanan said:


> I have a question . Kindly answer . I will be completing 32 years in a few months . Born in 1985. Currently I completed 31 years and 5 months. So will my points drop down by 5? Or it will still be 32 and I can claim 30 points. Only after completing 33 I will lose 5. Which one is correct, and when will I lose 5 points ?
> At the same time I will cross 5 years of ACS considered experience by Oct . So I will gain 5 points .


I lost 5 points the day I turned 33...


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

regattekreddy said:


> I Will get additional 5 points on 1st March 2017...which will make my total points as 60 ..and as i am applying for NSW ..will get 60+5(SS)...
> 
> English-10
> Work Experience-5+5(March 2017)
> ...


Try to get your partners skill assess which can fetch you additional 5 points and with that you can boost your invitation chances.


----------



## Heyaguy (Feb 5, 2017)

Hi there,

I applied for 189 n 190 (NSW) on 1 Feb 2017 with 65 point and 70 points respectively under External Auditor. Can anyone tell me any average waiting period for invite, as per my application?
Bw I got 
25- Age as I'm still 21
20- Degree
20- PTe
And I'm starting professional year in accounting soon. 
Thanks,


----------



## Narayanan (Nov 3, 2016)

sumitgupta22 said:


> I lost 5 points the day I turned 33...


So it is after completing 32 you lost 5 points ?


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

Narayanan said:


> So it is after completing 32 you lost 5 points ?


Not sure what you mean completing 32, but 32 years and 364 days, you are fine. 32 years, 365 days or 33 years, you lose 5 points.


----------



## pipebritop (Sep 6, 2015)

Heyaguy said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I applied for 189 n 190 (NSW) on 1 Feb 2017 with 65 point and 70 points respectively under External Auditor. Can anyone tell me any average waiting period for invite, as per my application?
> Bw I got
> ...


Do you have a master's degree?

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

ksrikanthh said:


> yeah! i also feel that there could be a delay due to the formation of new cabinet.




I dont think so mate - there is no movement, but you will see soon. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Heyaguy (Feb 5, 2017)

Na mate I completed my Bachelor's degree in Australia. So, it gave me 20 points.
Do u know average waiting period?


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Heyaguy said:


> Na mate I completed my Bachelor's degree in Australia. So, it gave me 20 points.
> 
> Do u know average waiting period?




It depend applicant to applicant in terms of invite.

In terms of approval after invite, average is about 4 weeks. 

In terms if grant average is 85 days. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Narayanan (Nov 3, 2016)

zaback21 said:


> Not sure what you mean completing 32, but 32 years and 364 days, you are fine. 32 years, 365 days or 33 years, you lose 5 points.


Thank you. When someone posted that when I turn 33 I thought after completing 31 years and 365 days which is 32 years and enter into 33 I will lose 5 points. Thanks for clarifying


----------



## Heyaguy (Feb 5, 2017)

Thanks heaps.... I don't know but one of my friend got invite in like 21 days with 70 points. 
Let's see how it goes, I'm worried they might remove accounting from SOL list after June 2017 as it's already flagged.


----------



## Sammani (Oct 31, 2016)

I have never seen this much delay of issuing invites from NSW ... Have you? Just like they have forgotten it all


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Sammani said:


> I have never seen this much delay of issuing invites from NSW ... Have you? Just like they have forgotten it all




They had quiet periods of 2+ month... They will fulfill the quota. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

andreyx108b said:


> I dont think so mate - there is no movement, but you will see soon.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Oh ok! 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## ricky7 (Aug 21, 2016)

NSW disappointing to all who has 55 and 60 point even if you think your occupation is rare. what a confused year.


----------



## guru_gillg (Nov 30, 2016)

Hi Daussie,

Just want to check you one of my apprehension i.e. in case you file an EOI with 60 points with some back dated EOI date. In case, your EOI gets automatically updated because of your experience points than your EOI date remains the same as told or changed basis the auto updation day?(Similar to your case). As no change in the EOI date will fetch immediate invite.

Regards
Guru


----------



## guru_gillg (Nov 30, 2016)

daussie said:


> Hey ksrikanthh, Yes my points jumped a couple of days back.


Hi Daussie,

Just want to check you one of my apprehension i.e. in case you file an EOI with 60 points with some back dated EOI date. In case, your EOI gets automatically updated because of your experience points than your EOI date remains the same as told or changed basis the auto updation day?(Similar to your case). As no change in the EOI date will fetch immediate invite.

Regards
Guru


----------



## Saloh94 (Feb 6, 2017)

*My occupation is in NSW SOL, but not in the border.gov.au SOL*

Hello, guys, I am gonna graduate as a Petroleum Engineer in a few months time and I wanna apply for the 190 visa. As per my calculations, I will have 25 for age, 15 for bachelor's degree, and 20 for IELTS, so that will be 60 total. But here's my dilemma. Petroleum Engineering was removed from the SOL in July 2016, but as per the NSW department of industry website (can't link it as I don't have enough posts to be able to post URL links) Petroleum engineering is still right there in the SOL, ANZSCO code 233612. Can anyone clarify this? Should I just apply for visa subclass 476 and get that 18 months visa then apply for 190, or just apply for 190 straight away?


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

guru_gillg said:


> Hi Daussie,
> 
> Just want to check you one of my apprehension i.e. in case you file an EOI with 60 points with some back dated EOI date. In case, your EOI gets automatically updated because of your experience points than your EOI date remains the same as told or changed basis the auto updation day?(Similar to your case). As no change in the EOI date will fetch immediate invite.
> 
> ...


If change of points, EOI Date of Effect Changes.


----------



## FFacs (Jul 6, 2016)

Saloh94 said:


> Hello, guys, I am gonna graduate as a Petroleum Engineer in a few months time and I wanna apply for the 190 visa. As per my calculations, I will have 25 for age, 15 for bachelor's degree, and 20 for IELTS, so that will be 60 total. But here's my dilemma. Petroleum Engineering was removed from the SOL in July 2016, but as per the NSW department of industry website (can't link it as I don't have enough posts to be able to post URL links) Petroleum engineering is still right there in the SOL, ANZSCO code 233612. Can anyone clarify this? Should I just apply for visa subclass 476 and get that 18 months visa then apply for 190, or just apply for 190 straight away?


The state SOLs are not the same as the 189 SOL. They are priority CSOL skills for that state. SO yes, NSW says your skill is prio. Bear in mind that NSW take into account DIBP points and Experience when deciding who to invite. That doesn't mean they WON'T invite you, it depends on the competition in your skill. Looking on immitracker for skillset 23361x there are a handful of hopefuls, but no invites yet. PErsonally I'd submit an application anyway. It can't hurt.


----------



## sharat47 (Jun 7, 2016)

When does an EOI freeze : after a NSW invitation for nomination or after a nomination approval? I just wanted to know if the chance for 189 exists until nomination approval or not.


----------



## JD_Civil (Feb 5, 2017)

Hello all,
My Occupation Code is 263211 Civil Engineer
I have 30 points for age
15 for education
10 for IELTS
0 for Experience
Total I have 55 points. In addition to that if i get state nomination from NSW i would get 5 points.
So, I want to know from all of you friends how much time does NSW take to give nomination to me under my Occupation?
Does I really get it or not? What are the chances?


----------



## FFacs (Jul 6, 2016)

sharat47 said:


> When does an EOI freeze : after a NSW invitation for nomination or after a nomination approval? I just wanted to know if the chance for 189 exists until nomination approval or not.


After EOI is set to invited. This usually happens when NSW nominate you, after their approval process.


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

ricky7 said:


> NSW disappointing to all who has 55 and 60 point even if you think your occupation is rare. what a confused year.


same feeling - definitely confused year with few twists !


----------



## Abdulrazzak (Oct 19, 2016)

Expert any idea when will NSW start providing invites.
Have filed my EOI on march'16 for job insurance agent still no reply from NSW. Is there any chances are there.

Sent from my InFocus M2_3G using Tapatalk


----------



## Abdulrazzak (Oct 19, 2016)

When is next date for NSW invites?

Sent from my InFocus M2_3G using Tapatalk


----------



## Fazil3 (Jul 20, 2016)

That is, the day you completed 32 years and entered into 33 right?



sumitgupta22 said:


> I lost 5 points the day I turned 33...


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

Abdulrazzak said:


> When is next date for NSW invites?
> 
> Sent from my InFocus M2_3G using Tapatalk


There are no dates for 190 rounds


----------



## wribeiro (Nov 19, 2015)

Abdulrazzak said:


> When is next date for NSW invites?
> 
> Sent from my InFocus M2_3G using Tapatalk



Following the lastest round of invites, they had sent on friday after 189 round, that can be 17/02.


----------



## Abdulrazzak (Oct 19, 2016)

Heard from my friend in sydney, that delay in invitations is due huge numbers of 457 visa processing. Is it true?

Sent from my InFocus M2_3G using Tapatalk


----------



## sumitgupta22 (Sep 27, 2016)

Fazil3 said:


> That is, the day you completed 32 years and entered into 33 right?


No Bro. The day I completed 32 years and 364 days and entered 32 years and 365th day. Even before any b'day wish, I had message in my inbox that my EOI has been updated automatically.


----------



## jer2911 (Feb 7, 2017)

JD_Civil said:


> Hello all,
> My Occupation Code is 263211 Civil Engineer
> I have 30 points for age
> 15 for education
> ...


Hi, 

If you get nomination from NSW, you will get 5 points... 55+5 = 60.

We have same Occupation Code and total points. I submitted my EOI to NSW on 15-Dec-16 and received ITA on 16-Jan-17. Docs submitted and fees paid on 22-Jan-17. Now we are waiting for the approval/nomination. 

I was reading posts/updates that some received nomination after 2wks to a month. But as per NSW officially, it takes 12 weeks.


----------



## Fazil3 (Jul 20, 2016)

Thanks for the info.



sumitgupta22 said:


> No Bro. The day I completed 32 years and 364 days and entered 32 years and 365th day. Even before any b'day wish, I had message in my inbox that my EOI has been updated automatically.


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

Abdulrazzak said:


> Heard from my friend in sydney, that delay in invitations is due huge numbers of 457 visa processing. Is it true?
> 
> Sent from my InFocus M2_3G using Tapatalk


Oh , any other source for it ?

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Abdulrazzak (Oct 19, 2016)

Experts pls reply.

Sent from my InFocus M2_3G using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

ksrikanthh said:


> Oh , any other source for it ?
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk




I cant confirm it. There is also no delay as such. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Areeb126 (Jun 30, 2016)

Please sir share your points break up and dates of all steps..


----------



## adckbj88 (Sep 21, 2016)

ksrikanthh said:


> Abdulrazzak said:
> 
> 
> > Heard from my friend in sydney, that delay in invitations is due huge numbers of 457 visa processing. Is it true?
> ...


There are communication from different employers that the visa processing time has been increased and expect a delay, these are for say business, tourism, family even c visas...so may be there is overall delay


----------



## Niti84 (Oct 17, 2013)

Hi All,
Submitted EOI today with 60 + 5 (NSW) today. I guess, there is a long queue already for NSW nominations. Can anyone estimate when I can expect a nomination if at all. My ANZSCO code is 261313 - Software Engineer.


----------



## Qarout (Feb 26, 2016)

JD_Civil said:


> Hello all,
> My Occupation Code is 263211 Civil Engineer
> I have 30 points for age
> 15 for education
> ...


My case is just like you I submitted my EOI in July 2016 and still wating the invitation.there are I believe many cases similar to ours. Meanwhile, I am trying to improve IELTS score so I can Harry up the process..and maybe you have to do the same..or just wait.
Hope everyone get an invitation soon!

Regards.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

adckbj88 said:


> There are communication from different employers that the visa processing time has been increased and expect a delay, these are for say business, tourism, family even c visas...so may be there is overall delay




This is not observed in recent trend for SCs189/190


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Abdulrazzak (Oct 19, 2016)

Hi did any one received invitation in 20 days. Pls confirm

Sent from my InFocus M2_3G using Tapatalk


----------



## ankur.suri (Dec 25, 2016)

I applied for NSW 190 Visa on 4th Feb 2017 and my points are 60 + 5= 65. I scored 7 each in IELTS. what are the chances of receiving an invitation from NSW?


----------



## santa cruise (Dec 7, 2016)

Gents,
Does anyone know why I submitted 2 EOIs 190 for NSW and NT SS half month ago but They seem not to turn up in myimmitracker.com for subclass 190?
Anyone in similar situation? 
Thanks


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

ankur.suri said:


> I applied for NSW 190 Visa on 4th Feb 2017 and my points are 60 + 5= 65. I scored 7 each in IELTS. what are the chances of receiving an invitation from NSW?


No one knows about state, but with 60 points, expect an invite on July 2017 in 189.


----------



## FFacs (Jul 6, 2016)

jer2911 said:


> Hi,
> 
> If you get nomination from NSW, you will get 5 points... 55+5 = 60.
> 
> ...


Be aware that there are a number of factors that determine if NSW invites you. These include whether they need further applicants for a skill that year, your DIBP score, your English score, your experience. Just because one applicant with 55+5 receives an invite, does not guarantee another will, nor the time taken.


----------



## jas81 (Jan 13, 2017)

Not sure. I submitted my eoi on 29th jan with 70 points (65+5) under 261312(developer programmer) category. No invitation received yet.


----------



## jas81 (Jan 13, 2017)

Niti84 said:


> Hi All,
> Submitted EOI today with 60 + 5 (NSW) today. I guess, there is a long queue already for NSW nominations. Can anyone estimate when I can expect a nomination if at all. My ANZSCO code is 261313 - Software Engineer.





jas81 said:


> Not sure. I submitted my eoi on 29th jan with 70 points (65+5) under 261312(developer programmer) category. No invitation received yet.



Not sure. I submitted my eoi on 29th jan with 70 points (65+5) under 261312(developer programmer) category. No invitation received yet.


----------



## bonkers911 (Aug 29, 2016)

FFacs said:


> Be aware that there are a number of factors that determine if NSW invites you. These include whether they need further applicants for a skill that year, your DIBP score, your English score, your experience. Just because one applicant with 55+5 receives an invite, does not guarantee another will, nor the time taken.


Hi, 
Please comment on my case:

Occupation: 233512 mechanical engineer
English: Superior TE 89/90
Points 65
DOE: 9 Nov 2016


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

bonkers911 said:


> Hi,
> Please comment on my case:
> 
> Occupation: 233512 mechanical engineer
> ...


You will get your 189 this year whether this month or next, they can't delay 3 days for like 2 months. I would probably deselct 190 since you have time to get 189, you will most likely get it next week I presume.


----------



## JD_Civil (Feb 5, 2017)

Hello, 
I want to ask some questions to you
Plzzz .....
Are you fall in a Civil Engineer category?
Are you offshore/onshore applicant?
Can you give your point details?
Have you got Nomination from NSW?
and can Civil Engineer get Nomination within time or not?


----------



## JD_Civil (Feb 5, 2017)

Quarout ?[/QUOTE]

My case is just like you I submitted my EOI in July 2016 and still wating the invitation.there are I believe many cases similar to ours. Meanwhile, I am trying to improve IELTS score so I can Harry up the process..and maybe you have to do the same..or just wait.
Hope everyone get an invitation soon!

Regards

What is your oocupation?


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

JD_Civil said:


> Hello,
> I want to ask some questions to you
> Plzzz .....
> Are you fall in a Civil Engineer category?
> ...





JD_Civil said:


> Quarout ?
> 
> My case is just like you I submitted my EOI in July 2016 and still wating the invitation.there are I believe many cases similar to ours. Meanwhile, I am trying to improve IELTS score so I can Harry up the process..and maybe you have to do the same..or just wait.
> Hope everyone get an invitation soon!
> ...


https://myimmitracker.com/


----------



## sharat47 (Jun 7, 2016)

Where are the bulk invites NSW??


----------



## Qarout (Feb 26, 2016)

JD_Civil said:


> Quarout ?


My case is just like you I submitted my EOI in July 2016 and still wating the invitation.there are I believe many cases similar to ours. Meanwhile, I am trying to improve IELTS score so I can Harry up the process..and maybe you have to do the same..or just wait.
Hope everyone get an invitation soon!

Regards

What is your oocupation?[/QUOTE]


zaback21 said:


> JD_Civil said:
> 
> 
> > Hello,
> ...


As mentioned on the above comments


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

Qarout said:


> My case is just like you I submitted my EOI in July 2016 and still wating the invitation.there are I believe many cases similar to ours. Meanwhile, I am trying to improve IELTS score so I can Harry up the process..and maybe you have to do the same..or just wait.
> Hope everyone get an invitation soon!
> 
> As mention zaback you can check immtrack.
> ...


[/QUOTE]

Try PTE if Speaking and Writing is your weak zone.


----------



## gmc0508 (Feb 7, 2017)

I am new here.

I have a quick question. I only have 55 points. I was hoping to get 5 points from getting nomination from NSW. Does this works? Or do I have to have 60pts prior to getting nomination.

Thanks!


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

gmc0508 said:


> I am new here.
> 
> I have a quick question. I only have 55 points. I was hoping to get 5 points from getting nomination from NSW. Does this works? Or do I have to have 60pts prior to getting nomination.
> 
> Thanks!


No, you get 5 points from state. You don't need 60 to apply.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

NSW invited only 260 people, so that's the good news. The total invited so far is 1433/4000. So, 64% left. Hopefully it will be a big invite this month if not next.

http://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Work/Skil


----------



## gmc0508 (Feb 7, 2017)

zaback21 said:


> No, you get 5 points from state. You don't need 60 to apply.


THANK YOU!!!

Do you also know about how to claim the 5 points for PARTNER SKILLS? What if partner is over 50 years old? I cant claim points?


----------



## Qarout (Feb 26, 2016)

[QUOTE

Try PTE if Speaking and Writing is your weak zone.[/QUOTE]

Nowadays I am typing the IELTS, my weak zone is writing and reading actually. Will try the pte next month, although I make a mock up test and I did not like it I saw it harder thand IELTS.


----------



## santa cruise (Dec 7, 2016)

santa cruise said:


> Gents,
> Does anyone know why I submitted 2 EOIs 190 for NSW and NT SS half month ago but They seem not to turn up in myimmitracker.com for subclass 190? Does that mean because the page shows only applicant for 190 with IELTS results and those with PTE ones do not appear? Anyone in similar situation?
> Thanks


Anyone sheds some light on this please?


----------



## Sammani (Oct 31, 2016)

zaback21 said:


> NSW invited only 260 people, so that's the good news. The total invited so far is 1433/4000. So, 64% left. Hopefully it will be a big invite this month if not next.
> 
> SkillSelect




Among this 260, nobody is from our forum, isn't it? anyway still we have the hopes to get invited before July...


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Sammani said:


> Among this 260, nobody is from our forum, isn't it? anyway still we have the hopes to get invited before July...


There are at least 17 applicants in Jan 17 from the forum.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

santa cruise said:


> Anyone sheds some light on this please?



myimmitracker is not related to your EOI submission via SkillSelect. 

So if you have added 2 EOIs in SkillSelect, then they will not appear automatically, unless you add details there yourself. 

I hope this answers your question.


----------



## jas81 (Jan 13, 2017)

I received the invitation from NSW just now
EOI : 29 jan 2017
Points : 65 + 5
Developer Programmer 261312


----------



## Rmarw (Jan 30, 2017)

Anyone got nsw invite for 261111 who applied in Jan 2017.


----------



## Rmarw (Jan 30, 2017)

jas81 said:


> I received the invitation from NSW just now
> EOI : 29 jan 2017
> Points : 65 + 5
> Developer Programmer 261312


Congrats!! May I know your IELTS score and experience.


----------



## Sammani (Oct 31, 2016)

jas81 said:


> I received the invitation from NSW just now
> EOI : 29 jan 2017
> Points : 65 + 5
> Developer Programmer 261312


Congrats mate!


----------



## jas81 (Jan 13, 2017)

Rmarw said:


> jas81 said:
> 
> 
> > I received the invitation from NSW just now
> ...


PTE 77 overall (10 points)


----------



## ks2121 (Aug 2, 2016)

*NSW is inviting 4000 applicants?*



zaback21 said:


> NSW invited only 260 people, so that's the good news. The total invited so far is 1433/4000. So, 64% left. Hopefully it will be a big invite this month if not next.
> 
> SkillSelect


Hi All,

Is NSW inviting 4000 applicants this year too??? they've only mentioned that last year they have invited 4000. for this year they don't have specific number.... 

thnks


----------



## santa cruise (Dec 7, 2016)

santa cruise said:


> Gents,
> Does anyone know why I submitted 2 EOIs 190 for NSW and NT SS half month ago but They seem not to turn up in myimmitracker.com for subclass 190? Does that mean because the page shows only applicant for 190 with IELTS results and those with PTE ones do not appear? Anyone in similar situation?
> Thanks


Anyone sheds some light on this please?


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

Sammani said:


> Among this 260, nobody is from our forum, isn't it? anyway still we have the hopes to get invited before July...


Lets hope so. You have a better chance than me, your occupation is not oversubscribed and only 45% been filled so far. Mine is finished even before Jan with 65 points.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

jas81 said:


> I received the invitation from NSW just now
> EOI : 29 jan 2017
> Points : 65 + 5
> Developer Programmer 261312


Finally some good news !


----------



## Ash144 (Feb 5, 2016)

santa cruise said:


> Anyone sheds some light on this please?


Dear Santa immitracker doesn't reflect your EOI info automatically. You have to add your data manually.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

ks2121 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Is NSW inviting 4000 applicants this year too??? they've only mentioned that last year they have invited 4000. for this year they don't have specific number....
> 
> thnks


They invited around 4000 in the last 2 years, lets hope it continues.


----------



## Sammani (Oct 31, 2016)

zaback21 said:


> Lets hope so. You have a better chance than me, your occupation is not oversubscribed and only 45% been filled so far. Mine is finished even before Jan with 65 points.


how do u tell that i m more safer than to u to get invited! i don't understand it. pls clarify.. i have only 55 points..  see my signature


----------



## yousufkhan (Jul 11, 2016)

Anyone who received invite from NSW for 190 for ANZCO 263111?? I have 65+5 points & I want to reckon when will I get my invitation


----------



## KasunTharaka (Jun 10, 2016)

jas81 said:


> I received the invitation from NSW just now
> EOI : 29 jan 2017
> Points : 65 + 5
> Developer Programmer 261312


Congratz mate...


----------



## rival50 (Sep 1, 2016)

ks2121 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




If you are talking about 2016-2017 year it is still ongoing


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jiekhang (Jul 1, 2016)

Any chance for 221111 Accountant with 65+5 to receive a NSW 190 invitation in the following months if the bulk invitations do happen as expected?


----------



## ctselvan (Nov 4, 2016)

Good Morning! Glad news mates. I just received ITA email from NSW. Let me check the email and keep you all posted. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Heprex (Dec 21, 2016)

ctselvan said:


> Good Morning! Glad news mates. I just received ITA email from NSW. Let me check the email and keep you all posted.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congrats mate! Can you share your points breakdown? Thanks! Good luck on your upcoming journey!


----------



## libati (Dec 21, 2016)

Can I claim partner points if our skills are assessed in 263111 (Computer Networks And Systems Engineer ) and 261313 (Software Engineer) respectively . Could anyone please answer this ?


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

jas81 said:


> I received the invitation from NSW just now
> EOI : 29 jan 2017
> Points : 65 + 5
> Developer Programmer 261312




Congrats!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chamomilesix (Jan 11, 2017)

Is there a year where NSW didn't utilise all of the 4000 invitations (e.g. 2000ish invitations, etc.)?? Two years ago they sent 1000 invitations in both May and June, can we expect the same trend?


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

libati said:


> Can I claim partner points if our skills are assessed in 263111 (Computer Networks And Systems Engineer ) and 261313 (Software Engineer) respectively . Could anyone please answer this ?


If both of them are in SOL for 189, or in CSOL for 190.


----------



## libati (Dec 21, 2016)

Thanks


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

chamomilesix said:


> Is there a year where NSW didn't utilise all of the 4000 invitations (e.g. 2000ish invitations, etc.)?? Two years ago they sent 1000 invitations in both May and June, can we expect the same trend?




No. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

jas81 said:


> I received the invitation from NSW just now
> EOI : 29 jan 2017
> Points : 65 + 5
> Developer Programmer 261312


Congrats jas81 buddy  kindly update immitracker if applicable! 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

ctselvan said:


> Good Morning! Glad news mates. I just received ITA email from NSW. Let me check the email and keep you all posted.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Awesome, congrats selvan  

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## hasansins (Sep 28, 2016)

I received invitation just now as well. But I will accept it only after next week if I am not invited for 189.


----------



## Sammani (Oct 31, 2016)

hasansins said:


> I received invitation just now as well. But I will accept it only after next week if I am not invited for 189.




congrats friend  ... seems something is going to happen


----------



## jana1234 (Jul 2, 2016)

Received NSW approval and Skillselect invitation yesterday! Yay


----------



## KasunTharaka (Jun 10, 2016)

jana1234 said:


> Received NSW approval and Skillselect invitation yesterday! Yay


Congratz friend.....!!!


----------



## Sammani (Oct 31, 2016)

Hey friends ! Sharing the great news.. i got the invitation now ..


----------



## hasansins (Sep 28, 2016)

Sammani said:


> Hey friends ! Sharing the great news.. i got the invitation now ..


Wooow congrats!!  I feel very happy for you!


----------



## KasunTharaka (Jun 10, 2016)

Sammani said:


> Hey friends ! Sharing the great news.. i got the invitation now ..



Congratz SIS...


----------



## vijaims (Jan 20, 2017)

Sammani said:


> Hey friends ! Sharing the great news.. i got the invitation now ..


Congrats friend. Happy for you...


----------



## microdh (Nov 1, 2016)

Sammani said:


> Hey friends ! Sharing the great news.. i got the invitation now ..




Would you please share your pts breakdown?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

hasansins said:


> I received invitation just now as well. But I will accept it only after next week if I am not invited for 189.


Congrats hasansins buddy ! 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

jana1234 said:


> Received NSW approval and Skillselect invitation yesterday! Yay


Congrats jana ! 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

Sammani said:


> Hey friends ! Sharing the great news.. i got the invitation now ..


Congrats sammani buddy ! 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## omsaibaba (Jan 20, 2017)

received invitation for NSW today..i will wait for my 189 invitation..

---------------------------------
Points NSW =70
Category= Software Engineer
ACS = Dec 25th
ACS Assessment = Jan 16th
EOI = Jan 20th 2017
Invitation = Feb 9th 2017


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

omsaibaba said:


> received invitation for NSW today..i will wait for my 189 invitation..
> 
> ---------------------------------
> Points NSW =70
> ...


Congrats saibaba ! 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## hasansins (Sep 28, 2016)

It seems to me that bulk invites are started as of today.


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

Alright just wanted to add quick summary from my observations 

1. NSW has finally opened up by sending major set of invites today in 2017 after it's deep silence during the end of 2016 and it continued for sometime. 

2. This clearly have an indication that NSW is gearing up to send out more invites also called bulk invites in the coming months. Hoping for something best for 60+5 backlog to be cleared majorly especially for the 2613x which has a long wait of people since april 2016. 

3. Thankfully NSW has also sent out good amount of invites to people who applied with higher points from csol list which is appreciative. 

4. Nsw rain of invites has just begun. Would hope for more thundershower in the coming months. 

Feel free to add your thoughts ! 

Cheers. 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## leapp (Jan 12, 2017)

hasansins said:


> It seems to me that bulk invites are started as of today.


Yeah it seems to be but only for high pointers and not for 55+5 pointers.

And also for selected ANZSCO codes with 55+5 points.

ICT occupations will hardly get invite with low points (what i see).


----------



## Sammani (Oct 31, 2016)

microdh said:


> Would you please share your pts breakdown?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Structural Engineer
55+5 NSW
DOE 16.01.2017


----------



## KasunTharaka (Jun 10, 2016)

ksrikanthh said:


> Alright just wanted to add quick summary from my observations
> 
> 1. NSW has finally opened up by sending major set of invites today in 2017 after it's deep silence during the end of 2016 and it continued for sometime.
> 
> ...


hmm...apparently you are correct and at least I hope so.
Hopes have refreshed and lets wait for the best part....


----------



## microdh (Nov 1, 2016)

Sammani said:


> Structural Engineer
> 
> 55+5 NSW
> 
> DOE 16.01.2017




Congratulations, buddy.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

leapp said:


> Yeah it seems to be but only for high pointers and not for 55+5 pointers.
> 
> And also for selected ANZSCO codes with 55+5 points.
> 
> ICT occupations will hardly get invite with low points (what i see).


Unfortunately 55+5 190 ICT is something similar to 60 in 189. . The long wait would continue and it's highly unlikely and insufficient to receive invites with these scores ! 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## rival50 (Sep 1, 2016)

Based on Immitracker two Internal Auditors were invited today and one of them has 70 points w/o SS. 
Looks like NSW preference for Internal Auditors is now covering 70 pointers too (wasn't above 65 so far) as the number of 70+ applicants is clearly exceeding the leftover quota for 189 visa for Auditors  
Situation is getting tougher for 65+5 Internal Auditors 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

KasunTharaka said:


> hmm...apparently you are correct and at least I hope so.
> Hopes have refreshed and lets wait for the best part....


Absolutely ! Nsw gave a fresh and bright start and many would definitely feel refreshed , hopeful and would begin to come back to active mode and start tracking NSW invites 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rmarw (Jan 30, 2017)

Can someone advise on 65+5 for ICT BA for 190, how long can it take.


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

rival50 said:


> Based on Immitracker two Internal Auditors were invited today and one of them has 70 points w/o SS.
> Looks like NSW preference for Internal Auditors is now covering 70 pointers too (wasn't above 65 so far) as the number of 70+ applicants is clearly exceeding the leftover quota for 189 visa for Auditors
> Situation is getting tougher for 65+5 Internal Auditors
> 
> ...


I go to know that a friend of mine who applied for internal auditor with 70+5 received invite today from NSW. 

65+5 may look tough for sometime i guess. 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## sounddonor (May 1, 2013)

Sammani said:


> Hey friends ! Sharing the great news.. i got the invitation now ..


Congrats!


----------



## KasunTharaka (Jun 10, 2016)

c'mon C'mon any SE with 60+5.....


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

Rmarw said:


> Can someone advise on 65+5 for ICT BA for 190, how long can it take.


hi rmar,
1. Could you please share the points that you claimed for english and experience?

2. Could you please share your total years of experience and skilled experience from ACS ?

please advise.

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

KasunTharaka said:


> c'mon C'mon any SE with 60+5.....


Yea have a feeling that at least few or may be higher amount of people under 2613x/SE with 60+5 having 10 pts for english and 10 pts for experience would had gotten invites today.

I am exactly sure that people under 2613x having 65+5 received invites today. 

Hoping for more people to confirm here. Lets see  

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rmarw (Jan 30, 2017)

ksrikanthh said:


> Rmarw said:
> 
> 
> > Can someone advise on 65+5 for ICT BA for 190, how long can it take.
> ...


My English points are 10 and experience also 10,total experience as per ACS is 7 years.


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

Rmarw said:


> My English points are 10 and experience also 10,total experience as per ACS is 7 years.


Ok, when did you submit your eoi ?

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rmarw (Jan 30, 2017)

ksrikanthh said:


> Rmarw said:
> 
> 
> > My English points are 10 and experience also 10,total experience as per ACS is 7 years.
> ...


Jan 06 2017


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

zaback21 said:


> Lets hope so. You have a better chance than me, your occupation is not oversubscribed and only 45% been filled so far. Mine is finished even before Jan with 65 points.





Sammani said:


> Hey friends ! Sharing the great news.. i got the invitation now ..


I told you in the morning, your occupation is very sought after as only 45% been filled. Even with competent English, you got the invite.


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

Rmarw said:


> Jan 06 2017


Ok, my thoughts : although BA seems to move a bit slow i feel that you would receive an invite soon from NSW. Having 10 pts for english and 10 for experience with total 65 pts +5pts - i see you stand a very good chance to receive one soon. I would say give a month's time considering that NSW has just begun to speed up their 190 process compared to the slowness for sometime. 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## microdh (Nov 1, 2016)

ksrikanthh said:


> Yea have a feeling that at least few or may be higher amount of people under 2613x/SE with 60+5 having 10 pts for english and 10 pts for experience would had gotten invites today.
> 
> I am exactly sure that people under 2613x having 65+5 received invites today.
> 
> ...



Hope that came true.
Then followed 60+5 without pts of English and 15 pts of experience.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

omsaibaba said:


> received invitation for NSW today..i will wait for my 189 invitation..
> 
> ---------------------------------
> Points NSW =70
> ...


So many 70 pointers with State Invite. Hope some 65 pointers get it too.


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

microdh said:


> Hope that came true.
> Then followed 60+5 without pts of English and 15 pts of experience.
> 
> 
> ...


Oh yea. This is another possible combination where experience play a key role although english pts couldn't play a role at all 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rmarw (Jan 30, 2017)

ksrikanthh said:


> Rmarw said:
> 
> 
> > Jan 06 2017
> ...


Thanks krsikanthh, I hope to get invite soon ??


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

rival50 said:


> Based on Immitracker two Internal Auditors were invited today and one of them has 70 points w/o SS.
> Looks like NSW preference for Internal Auditors is now covering 70 pointers too (wasn't above 65 so far) as the number of 70+ applicants is clearly exceeding the leftover quota for 189 visa for Auditors
> Situation is getting tougher for 65+5 Internal Auditors
> 
> ...


NSW invites people who has higher points first, so those people who are receiving State Nom are also the 1st person who would get 189 invite too and seeing so many of them declining as they should since 189 is for sure. 65 points Auditors have no chance till the EOI 70 pointers gap fills up first.

NSW invitation selection is almost same as 189 invitation - higher pointers first and hence the sure 189 invites are getting the invites first.


----------



## rival50 (Sep 1, 2016)

zaback21 said:


> NSW invites people who has higher points first, so those people who are receiving State Nom are also the 1st person who would get 189 invite too and seeing so many of them declining as they should since 189 is for sure. 65 points Auditors have no chance till the EOI 70 pointers gap fills up first.
> 
> 
> 
> NSW invitation selection is almost same as 189 invitation - higher pointers first and hence the sure 189 invites are getting the invites first.




Why don't they nominate 75+ pointers then?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

KasunTharaka said:


> c'mon C'mon any SE with 60+5.....


Well the 65 pointers will be cleared first and then the 60 pointers with Superior English and then Proficient English.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

rival50 said:


> Why don't they nominate 75+ pointers then?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


75+ with or without SS 5 points ? The higher pointers will get invited first and then be ranked according to Superior, Proficient and Competent English. Experience counts last.


----------



## microdh (Nov 1, 2016)

zaback21 said:


> Well the 65 pointers will be cleared first and then the 60 pointers with Superior English and then Proficient English.




Sounds like a decade to wait for 60 pts with Competent English.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

microdh said:


> Sounds like a decade to wait for 60 pts with Competent English.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Your better chance is July 2017. Else if eligible try other state or regional area.


----------



## rival50 (Sep 1, 2016)

zaback21 said:


> 75+ with or without SS 5 points ? The higher pointers will get invited first and then be ranked according to Superior, Proficient and Competent English. Experience counts last.




Without. 
I got your point but why wouldn't they nominate 70+5 pointers before when there is definitely an overwhelming number of these EOIs?
IMO, so far NSW was nominating only 65+5 pointers to sort of leave 70+5 pointers for 189 quota. And now towards the end of 2016-2017 year they started to include 70+5 pointers to selection pool.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mctowel (Feb 1, 2016)

rival50 said:


> Without.
> I got your point but why wouldn't they nominate 70+5 pointers before when there is definitely an overwhelming number of these EOIs?
> IMO, so far NSW was nominating only 65+5 pointers to sort of leave 70+5 pointers for 189 quota. And now towards the end of 2016-2017 year they started to include 70+5 pointers to selection pool.
> 
> ...


What are my chances with 60 points electronics engineer and superior English for NSW?

__________________________________
EA Assessment: Electronics engineer 233411
B.sc 15
Age 25
PTE 20
EOI submitted 60 points 17th Dec.
ITA: ??


----------



## microdh (Nov 1, 2016)

zaback21 said:


> Your better chance is July 2017. Else if eligible try other state or regional area.




You meant if 26131x didn't reach the occupation ceiling and there were slots available until July, NSW would sent out all left invitations at one time?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

rival50 said:


> Without.
> I got your point but why wouldn't they nominate *70+5 pointers* before when there is definitely an overwhelming number of these EOIs?
> IMO, so far NSW was nominating only 65+5 pointers to sort of leave 70+5 pointers for 189 quota. And now towards the end of 2016-2017 year they started to include 70+5 pointers to selection pool.
> 
> ...


75 + without, so 80 with SS ? I am a little confused cos then you writing *70+5*.

Well from immitracker, I can see what you saying. Only 2 65 pointers got the invite and they both are 221213 Internal Auditors. Maybe, NSW wants more Internal Auditors than External Auditors. Since, in 189 everyone in 2212 is sorted based on points, more External Auditors might be getting invite and hence they are inviting few Internal Auditors too with low points.

Occupation and Points are the 1st priority.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

microdh said:


> You meant if 26131x didn't reach the occupation ceiling and there were slots available until July, NSW would sent out all left invitations at one time?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No, 2613 will be filled with 65 pointers and still there would lots of people with 65 points who won't get invite due to filling up of the occupation ceiling.

I mean next year July 2017, when 189 quota resets, then a lot of 60 pointers are given invite who applied for a long time. 

Also, you might get NSW Nom if the quota is filled up and they still need more.


----------



## sounddonor (May 1, 2013)

No invite 65+5 with 3 years of skill experince


----------



## aisleandrow (Feb 9, 2017)

Would anyone know the latest update of Accountant invited in NSW 190?
Sorry I'm new in this forum. How can I update my signature to reflect my status.

General Accountant
EOI 189 - 70 points Nov 22
EOI 190 - 75 points Dec 8


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

mctowel said:


> What are my chances with 60 points electronics engineer and superior English for NSW?
> 
> __________________________________
> EA Assessment: Electronics engineer 233411
> ...


Very good if they invites the 2334 with 60 points, you are one of the first in the list due to Superior English. But for that, 70 and 65 pointers needs to clear up first.


----------



## mctowel (Feb 1, 2016)

zaback21 said:


> Very good if they invites the 2334 with 60 points, you are one of the first in the list due to Superior English. But for that, 70 and 65 pointers needs to clear up first.


What of when the 65 and 70 points are not accepting their invites since they are well qualified for 189. The current pro rata is 60 points, backlogged in November. Will they come down to invite 60?

__________________________________
EA Assessment: Electronics engineer 233411
B.sc 15
Age 25
PTE 20
EOI submitted 60 points 17th Dec.
ITA: ??


----------



## microdh (Nov 1, 2016)

zaback21 said:


> No, 2613 will be filled with 65 pointers and still there would lots of people with 65 points who won't get invite due to filling up of the occupation ceiling.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This would only happen if 189 poured out a tremendous amount of invitations at one time when 189 quota resets. 
But from current trend, they invited fix num, say 225, of 261313 in one round.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

aisleandrow said:


> Would anyone know the latest update of Accountant invited in NSW 190?
> Sorry I'm new in this forum. How can I update my signature to reflect my status.
> 
> General Accountant
> ...


Well click on USER CP and then Edit Signature.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

sanjeewa said:


> No invite 65+5 with 3 years of skill experince


Experience counts last. Overall Points and then Superior followed by Proficient English.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

mctowel said:


> What of when the 65 and 70 points are not accepting their invites since they are well qualified for 189. The current pro rata is 60 points, backlogged in November. Will they come down to invite 60?
> 
> __________________________________
> EA Assessment: Electronics engineer 233411
> ...


Well someone in the board told me, the invites go back to the pool, so they don't get wasted. Then it means 14 days wait to decline, NSW system picking it up and inviting others again - whatever time it may take. But yes, it will surely move the Pro Rata date now since people will be accepting the 190 invite and clearing up few places.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

microdh said:


> This would only happen if 189 poured out a tremendous amount of invitations at one time when 189 quota resets.
> But from current trend, they invited fix num, say 225, of 261313 in one round.
> 
> 
> ...



Yes that only happens every year in July and to some extent August. Which is why me applying with 65 points in Jan won't get any invite this year since they filled up the quota with 60 pointers in July/August. Same is true for lots of other occupation.


----------



## rival50 (Sep 1, 2016)

zaback21 said:


> 75 + without, so 80 with SS ? I am a little confused cos then you writing *70+5*.



Just wanted to show that based on your logic NSW would nominate high (above 75 w/o) pointers as well which is not the case.





zaback21 said:


> Well from immitracker, I can see what you saying. Only 2 65 pointers got the invite and they both are 221213 Internal Auditors.



One of them is actually 70+5 pointer. As per Immitracker at least.






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

rival50 said:


> Just wanted to show that based on your logic NSW would nominate high (above 75 w/o) pointers as well which is not the case.


It's not my logic, it's their logic.

Selecting applicants - Live & Work in New South Wales





> *The selection process is competitive. Candidates are selected and ranked in the following order:
> 
> 1.Occupation
> 2.Australian Department of Immigration and Border Protection (DIBP) points score
> ...







> One of them is actually 70+5 pointer. As per Immitracker at least.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well 70 pointers got invited first as it should, then the 2 65 pointers.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

rival50 said:


> Just wanted to show that based on your logic NSW would nominate high (above 75 w/o) pointers as well which is not the case.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Do you know anyone who got 75 points in Internal Auditor 221214, Superior English and did not got invited ? I see two people in Immitracker who got invited today are both Internal Auditors. No External Auditors were invited today so far.

Plus, 75 pointers without SS would get their invite in next round within 14 days anyway, so hardly any 75 pointers are there who been waiting long for 190 at all.


----------



## Fazil3 (Jul 20, 2016)

Does this mean, will NSW stop sending invites for ANZSCO 2613.. if the 189 ceiling (approx 5600) for 2613.. is reached?



zaback21 said:


> No, 2613 will be filled with 65 pointers and still there would lots of people with 65 points who won't get invite due to filling up of the occupation ceiling.
> 
> I mean next year July 2017, when 189 quota resets, then a lot of 60 pointers are given invite who applied for a long time.
> 
> Also, you might get NSW Nom if the quota is filled up and they still need more.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

Fazil3 said:


> Does this mean, will NSW stop sending invites for ANZSCO 2613.. if the 189 ceiling (approx 5600) for 2613.. is reached?


NSW doesn't send invites for 189, but 190. 

I get what you mean, yes SkillSelect will stop sending 189 invites after occupation ceiling is filled. This has no relation whatsoever with State Nomination. 

NSW will if they need, can send as many invite as they want (I think total limit is 4000), even after 189 ceiling is filled. 190 has no ceiling.


----------



## rival50 (Sep 1, 2016)

zaback21 said:


> It's not my logic, it's their logic.
> 
> Selecting applicants - Live & Work in New South Wales
> 
> ...




Thank you buddy 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fazil3 (Jul 20, 2016)

Thanks Zaback..



zaback21 said:


> NSW doesn't send invites for 189, but 190.
> 
> I get what you mean, yes SkillSelect will stop sending 189 invites after occupation ceiling is filled. This has no relation whatsoever with State Nomination.
> 
> NSW will if they need, can send as many invite as they want (I think total limit is 4000), even after 189 ceiling is filled. 190 has no ceiling.


----------



## leapp (Jan 12, 2017)

ksrikanthh said:


> Unfortunately 55+5 190 ICT is something similar to 60 in 189. . The long wait would continue and it's highly unlikely and insufficient to receive invites with these scores !
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


In my opinion, and keeping the NSW invitation trend in mind, it is difficult to receive invite with 55 points with 263311 code and 6 each in IELTS.

NSW priority is like,

1. 65+5 pointers with IELTS 7 each
2. 65+5 pointers with IELTS 6 each
3. 60+5 pointers with IELTS 7 each
4. 60+5 pointers with IELTS 6 each
5. 55+5 pointers with IELTS 7 each
6. 55+5 pointers with IELTS 6 each


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

ksrikanthh said:


> Unfortunately 55+5 190 ICT is something similar to 60 in 189. . The long wait would continue and it's highly unlikely and insufficient to receive invites with these scores !
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


55 is actually 55 for ICT. 55 is only good for those occupation, whose ceiling never fills in a year, like nursing and others. State then gives them 5 points and helps them invite.



leapp said:


> In my opinion, and keeping the NSW invitation trend in mind, it is difficult to receive invite with 55 points with 263311 code and 6 each in IELTS.
> 
> NSW priority is like,
> 
> ...


You missed the 8, Superior English First.

NSW priority is like,

1. 65+5 pointers with IELTS 8 each
2. 65+5 pointers with IELTS 7 each
3. 65+5 pointers with IELTS 6 each

4. 60+5 pointers with IELTS 8 each
5. 60+5 pointers with IELTS 7 each
6. 60+5 pointers with IELTS 6 each

-	7. 55+5 pointers with IELTS 8 each
8. 55+5 pointers with IELTS 7 each
9. 55+5 pointers with IELTS 6 each


----------



## Deposh (Sep 2, 2016)

Hi All,

Got NSW invite today... 


ANZSCO Code: 262112 ict security specialist 
PTE-A: L 90, R 83, S 89, W 90 : Nov 2016
EOI Lodged : 60 points/NSW 65 points : 4th Sept, 2016
Invitation Received: 9th Feb, 2017(NSW) and 6th Jan 2017(Victoria)
VISA Lodged:


----------



## lily0828 (Nov 20, 2016)

Deposh said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Got NSW invite today...
> 
> ...


Congrats .. nice to see 60 points being called 

btw how many years of exp?


----------



## mabodakah (Jan 22, 2017)

zaback21 said:


> It's not my logic, it's their logic.
> 
> 
> :help::help:
> ...


Dear 
How can i improve my PTE scores? your are really excellent


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

lily0828 said:


> Congrats .. nice to see 60 points being called
> 
> btw how many years of exp?


I think it's his Superior English, which helped him rather than experience.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

mabodakah said:


> Dear
> How can i improve my PTE scores? your are really excellent


This might help.

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...tralia/672738-pte-exam-1600.html#post11928969


----------



## Deposh (Sep 2, 2016)

lily0828 said:


> Congrats .. nice to see 60 points being called
> 
> btw how many years of exp?



As per ACS they gave me 6.5 years from my 9 yrs. Also let me edit my PTE score, just realized that I copied the signature and change the details but forgot to change PTE one. Please see my PTE score below.

ANZSCO Code: 262112 ict security specialist 
PTE-A: L 76, R 70, S 83, W 67 : Aug 2016
EOI Lodged : 60 points/NSW 65 points : 4th Sept, 2016
Invitation Received: 9th Feb, 2017(NSW) and 6th Jan 2017(Victoria)
VISA Lodged:


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

Deposh said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Got NSW invite today...
> 
> ...


Great, congrats deposh buddy ! 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

Deposh said:


> As per ACS they gave me 6.5 years from my 9 yrs. Also let me edit my PTE score, just realized that I copied the signature and change the details but forgot to change PTE one. Please see my PTE score below.
> 
> ANZSCO Code: 262112 ict security specialist
> PTE-A: L 76, R 70, S 83, W 67 : Aug 2016
> ...


Cool. 

60+5 ss proficient english - 10 pts, experience10 pts. Ict. 

Let's see if someone from ict updates here after they receive invites with 60+5 ss proficient eng 10 pts and experience 5 pts. 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## chinkyjenn (Jan 26, 2017)

ksrikanthh said:


> Alright just wanted to add quick summary from my observations
> 
> 1. NSW has finally opened up by sending major set of invites today in 2017 after it's deep silence during the end of 2016 and it continued for sometime.
> 
> ...


Hi Srikanth, where did you get this information? Any accountants with 70 points get the invitation?


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

chinkyjenn said:


> Hi Srikanth, where did you get this information? Any accountants with 70 points get the invitation?


hi ******,

I collated the info After hearing from people who received invites and updated in forum , immitracker, group conversations. 

Accountant - i haven't noticed any yet today. Would keep posted if i come to know any updates. 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## chinkyjenn (Jan 26, 2017)

Thank you Ksrikanth.. may I ask, how reliable the immitracker website is?


----------



## guru_gillg (Nov 30, 2016)

ksrikanthh said:


> Alright just wanted to add quick summary from my observations
> 
> 1. NSW has finally opened up by sending major set of invites today in 2017 after it's deep silence during the end of 2016 and it continued for sometime.
> 
> ...


Hi Srikanth,

Thanks for the information. Indeed, this seems to a be good and valuable news for all of us.

I want to ask you that what are the chances for my case i.e.

Skill :- ICT BA
Age - 30
Edu - 15
Eng - 10
Spouse - 5
Work Exp - 0(Total - 5.6 years; ACS Deducted - 4 years; Eligibility - 1.6 years; Marks - 0)
Total - 60
EOI NSW(60+5) :- 14-12-2016

Hope, I hold the chance to secure the invite and would the one in the flood of invitations which are on the way(basis your analysis and knowledge about the NSW invite till date)?

Regards
Guru


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

chinkyjenn said:


> Thank you Ksrikanth.. may I ask, how reliable the immitracker website is?


What do you mean by reliable? 

Its based on user collaboration.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Guys please share and update your statuses.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

*Congratulation to all invited!!!

As we knew, NSW was going to invite a bunch of applicants and it did... magically happen today. However, this is not all - we will see further invites until the mid/end of March, slowly more and more 60 pointers will be invited. 

@Ksrikanth - we had a chat with you a while ago, and i said your turn will come soon, think it is very very soon. 

Good luck*


----------



## Ninja_Guy (Jul 12, 2016)

*Bad day and only hope*

Got rejection for victoria SS after waiting for 17 weeks today 

Nsw is the only hope left now :fingerscrossed: 
eoi effective date is 17Sep under 261313 category :fingerscrossed: :fingerscrossed: :fingerscrossed: :fingerscrossed:


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Ninja_Guy said:


> Got rejection for victoria SS after waiting for 17 weeks today
> 
> Nsw is the only hope left now :fingerscrossed:
> eoi effective date is 17Sep under 261313 category :fingerscrossed: :fingerscrossed: :fingerscrossed: :fingerscrossed:



Bad luck  wish you all the best mate!


----------



## sumitgupta22 (Sep 27, 2016)

andreyx108b said:


> *Congratulation to all invited!!!
> 
> As we knew, NSW was going to invite a bunch of applicants and it did... magically happen today. However, this is not all - we will see further invites until the mid/end of March, slowly more and more 60 pointers will be invited.
> 
> ...


Bro, you think I can be invited for NSW nomination? Or shall I wait till Oct, when I will get 5 more points for exp. 

261313
10 for exp
10 for english
190 - EOI - 22.01.17


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

sumitgupta22 said:


> Bro, you think I can be invited for NSW nomination? Or shall I wait till Oct, when I will get 5 more points for exp.
> 
> 261313
> 10 for exp
> ...


Oh just checked your score... you've missed sc189 by 1 round  

well, i think you will be invited by NSW.


----------



## Narayanan (Nov 3, 2016)

Were there any 60 pointers who got invited under 2613** ? I did not get any. Waiting from July with 60+5 and proficient English


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Narayanan said:


> Were there any 60 pointers who got invited under 2613** ? I did not get any. Waiting from July with 60+5 and proficient English




Not yet.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vijaims (Jan 20, 2017)

andreyx108b said:


> Not yet.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Friend, Could you please let me know my case? 
NSW-190
Score - 55+5
Exp - 10 years - 15
Edu-15
Age-15
PTE (70) - L-67,R-72,S-65,W-76

Should I keep hope for NSW 190? Please advise. thanks


----------



## Narayanan (Nov 3, 2016)

vijaims said:


> Friend, Could you please let me know my case?
> NSW-190
> Score - 55+5
> Exp - 10 years - 15
> ...


Frankly bro it depends on when you filed your EOI .. I don't know the exact numbers, but till now under 2613 category more than 2000 invites were given for 65+ .. so it is about 50% of applicants are easily getting 65+ . Keeping it in view there will be many more 55 and 60 pointers. And this number will be definitely more than 2000. And the left over invites are not even close to 2000. But if NSW wants to fill the stipulated quota of 4000 they have to send invites and in which case some 55 pointers might get invited . As you can see there are many applicants waiting for invite from may onwards . Which is roughly from last 9 months


----------



## PankajPandav (Aug 22, 2016)

Hi Guys,
I have a question.
I had received positive from ACS for System Administrator in April - 2016.
After seeing nothing going on for that Job profile, I decided to do fresh evaluation from ACS for System Analyst since my roles are included in both.
I had Submitted EOI for System Analyst on 18-Nov-2016 (Edited System Administrator to System Analyst). After Seeing Stream 2 also getting the invites, I decided to fill up a new EOI for System Administrator on 18-Jan-2017.
Now I have received the invite for System Administrator.
What should I do? Will they cancel it because I did ACS evaluation recently for System Analyst? Also how much would it matter when getting a job? Do we need to take up job only in that profile?
I might be sounding idiot but these are the questions I am worrying about.
Should I go ahead with this invite or wait for System Analyst invite or for 189?
In case of 189, they have reached till July 2016 and my EOI for 189 is on 18-Nov-2016.


----------



## sapphire28 (Dec 17, 2016)

folks!

submitted eoi today with 65+5 (SS) & PTE-A with 79+.

how soon can I expect a 190 invite.

tia


----------



## adahmed (Jan 20, 2017)

Hello,

I have been invited for NSW 190 nomination today. I had filed for both 189 and 190(NSW) under one EOI. Since I was expecting to be invited for 189 on 15th February round, so now I am not sure if I still stand a chance of being invited, I need some advice as to how to proceed from here onward.

1. As far as I understood the process, one can only be extended one invitation either for 189 or 190 under one EOI. Any thoughts?

2. What is the processing time for NSW 190 (261313) nomination approval and the later visa processing time till the case gets materialized fully? Is it faster than 189?

3. As part of 190 documentation submission process, do I need to submit:
a. police clearance certificate
b. Medical tests 
c. The family health certificate of my "parents and siblings" ( I am filing case as single unmarried applicant ) - What is the context of family definition in here?

4. Should I consider filing a separate EOI for 189, does it make any sense at all at this point in time since I expect to be invited on 15th Feb?

Looking forward to hear from you.


----------



## mabodakah (Jan 22, 2017)

What are your points and under which category?


----------



## Mohan007 (Oct 22, 2016)

*Still Waiting...*

I am still waiting....

Immitracker not showing any movement for 60+5 pointers with 10 points in both PTE and experience. Hope we will have good news soon.....at least they have started sending invite....


----------



## adahmed (Jan 20, 2017)

mabodakah said:


> What are your points and under which category?


Applicant: Software Engineer (261313)

189:
-----
ACS Received On: 12/12/2016
EOI Initially Submitted On: 14/12/2016 - Points 60
EOI Last Auto Updated On / Updated Date of Effect: 31/12/2016 - Points 65*
*(+5 for fulfilling an additional workexp. year)

190:
-----
ACS Received On: 12/12/2016
EOI Initially Submitted On: 14/12/2016 - Points 65
EOI Last Auto Updated On / Updated Date of Effect: 30/12/2016 - Points 70*
*(+5 for fulfilling an additional workexp. year)


----------



## vsb546 (Apr 16, 2016)

PankajPandav said:


> Hi Guys,
> I have a question.
> I had received positive from ACS for System Administrator in April - 2016.
> After seeing nothing going on for that Job profile, I decided to do fresh evaluation from ACS for System Analyst since my roles are included in both.
> ...


I am just guiding you on my knowledge. I am also same boat like you so I am giving bit clarification to understand the situation.

If you applied ACS for System Analyst(2nd time) as a review to old one or fresh application. Because if you applied as a fresh application then both have different reference numbers and both of them are valid for 24 months it means both of them work until they expires.

no need to work in the same occupation code you have complete freedom to choose or build your career but it has to be in the nominated state for at least 2 years there is no other obligations.

with 65 points system analyst expecting 189 is bit hard because still the cut off date is in July and roughly 300 to 400 invitations left. so my advice is to go with this nomination and don't wait any more.


----------



## PankajPandav (Aug 22, 2016)

vsb546 said:


> I am just guiding you on my knowledge. I am also same boat like you so I am giving bit clarification to understand the situation.
> 
> If you applied ACS for System Analyst(2nd time) as a review to old one or fresh application. Because if you applied as a fresh application then both have different reference numbers and both of them are valid for 24 months it means both of them work until they expires.
> 
> ...


Thanks for clearing that up.
Another question is - Should I wait for 190 Invitation for System Analyst? System Analyst has company letterhead roles and responsibilities which was used for ACS whereas System Administrator has Notoried documents from colleagues/Managers.
Do we even need that anymore?


----------



## ridhidureja (Dec 14, 2015)

*NSW State nominaion*

Hi All

What does your assessment says? Is their any possibility that NSW will start sending invites to 60+5 Points People.

They have sent invites couple of months back to few lucky ones.

Still they are not sending bulk invites.

Or this year will trend will not change below 65+5 Points.

My friends are getting invite for Victoria with 60+5 Points for offshore.

I am thinking to go back and then apply for Victoria as cannot apply from here as onshore candidate.


Kindly advice.

Regards,
Ridhi


----------



## sounddonor (May 1, 2013)

ridhidureja said:


> Hi All
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ict occupation are closed for Vic until June 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kartheish (Aug 24, 2016)

sanjeewa said:


> Ict occupation are closed for Vic until June
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Someone said that Vic will reopen by 2nd week of March, do you have any idea on that Sanjeewa? 
By end of March I am loosing 5 points, if your post is true then I should be looking for other options to increase points.


----------



## Heprex (Dec 21, 2016)

kartheish said:


> Someone said that Vic will reopen by 2nd week of March, do you have any idea on that Sanjeewa?
> By end of March I am loosing 5 points, if your post is true then I should be looking for other options to increase points.


It is mentioned in Victoria site. They will not accept until june 30. They change it recently.


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

andreyx108b said:


> *Congratulation to all invited!!!
> 
> As we knew, NSW was going to invite a bunch of applicants and it did... magically happen today. However, this is not all - we will see further invites until the mid/end of March, slowly more and more 60 pointers will be invited.
> 
> ...


Yes yes , its happening as we discussed. Looking forward for more rain of invites  

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## KasunTharaka (Jun 10, 2016)

Any ITAs for today???


----------



## gmc0508 (Feb 7, 2017)

jana1234 said:


> Received NSW approval and Skillselect invitation yesterday! Yay


Hi I am new here. We are in the beginning process. Could you tell me if I have the right order of process? We will be applying for 190 so I can get 5 points. I only have 60 points (55 + 5 points from spouse maybe)

1. take TOEFL exam both for me and spouse (for partner skill points)
2. get skill assessments (ACS for me and VETASSESS for spouse)
3. wait for TOEFL and skill assessments results
4. get high scores for TOEFL and skill assessments have positive results 
5. apply for NSW EOI.
6. get invite from NSW
7. apply NSW SS
8. get SS nomination and invite to apply 190 from Skillselect.
9. apply visa 190 thru skillselect.
10. do medical?
11. wait for visa grant
12. move to aus

Did I miss anything? 

Do we have to wait for TOEFL and ACS assessment before applying for NSW EOI? 

Is there another/separate EOI for visa 190? or this is it?

Thank you for your patience and answers!!!! I appreciate your assistance.


----------



## tse (Nov 22, 2016)

Congrats to those who received the invites recently. Have they started giving invites to 60+5 pointers for 2613 job codes?

Thanks,
Tanya



ksrikanthh said:


> Yes yes , its happening as we discussed. Looking forward for more rain of invites
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fazil3 (Jul 20, 2016)

Could you please tell me under which visa are you in Australia now?


----------



## Areeb126 (Jun 30, 2016)

andreyx108b said:


> *Congratulation to all invited!!!
> 
> As we knew, NSW was going to invite a bunch of applicants and it did... magically happen today. However, this is not all - we will see further invites until the mid/end of March, slowly more and more 60 pointers will be invited.
> 
> ...


Dear Sir / Madam,

Do you I have any chance to get invite..???


----------



## libati (Dec 21, 2016)

I have a chance to move to 65 points (261313) and as per the trends I feel I might get an invite in few months.
I have applied 2 EOIs, one for 189 and one for 190. Is it possible for me to suspend 190 for some time and then activate it after some time with the same EOI date. Just to ensure that I should not miss on 190 invite later if things don't work out for 189.


----------



## Areeb126 (Jun 30, 2016)

Dear Sir,

Please share your point breakup and occupation you applied in.
Kindly inbox me i need help to improve English score.

Regards


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

gmc0508 said:


> Hi I am new here. We are in the beginning process. Could you tell me if I have the right order of process? We will be applying for 190 so I can get 5 points. I only have 60 points (55 + 5 points from spouse maybe)
> 
> 1. take TOEFL exam both for me and spouse (for partner skill points)
> 2. get skill assessments (ACS for me and VETASSESS for spouse)
> ...


Yes, you have to wait for TOEFL and ACS assessment before you apply as you said 4 comes before 5. Follow the order you wrote. 

Except perhaps maybe one thing regarding medical, you can do your medical by using my Health declarations before you are asked by Case Officer. I am not sure after you lodge Visa whether you still get the option to do medical by yourself or now have to wait for case officer to ask you. I applied for 476 and didn't wanted to wait for case officer to ask me, so used my health declarations, got my referral letter and then lodged my application. Others may shed light on this better.


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

tse said:


> Congrats to those who received the invites recently. Have they started giving invites to 60+5 pointers for 2613 job codes?
> 
> Thanks,
> Tanya


Not yet. Expecting sometime in march. Let's see 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

libati said:


> I have a chance to move to 65 points (261313) and as per the trends I feel I might get an invite in few months.
> I have applied 2 EOIs, one for 189 and one for 190. Is it possible for me to suspend 190 for some time and then activate it after some time with the same EOI date. Just to ensure that I should not miss on 190 invite later if things don't work out for 189.


Since you have applied 2 separate eois is there a specific reason that you would wanted to suspend 190 eoi ? 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## libati (Dec 21, 2016)

ksrikanthh said:


> Since you have applied 2 separate eois is there a specific reason that you would wanted to suspend 190 eoi ?
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


I prefer 189. If I dont get 189, I will go for 190. 
If I get an invite in 190 before 189, I might loose the NSW option then. Am not sure about this suspend option - Is this kind of a 'pause' option, which we can resume later.


----------



## sharat47 (Jun 7, 2016)

libati said:


> ksrikanthh said:
> 
> 
> > Since you have applied 2 separate eois is there a specific reason that you would wanted to suspend 190 eoi ?
> ...


As far as I know, your EOI will only freeze after a nomination approval of NSW 190. That means after you get invitation to apply for nomination , you pay 300$ and then submit all documents, then you will have to get approval. Until then EOI is still active and if you get 189, you can discard the 190.


----------



## sharat47 (Jun 7, 2016)

Sorry for the previous post. I had given a reply thinking you submitted only one EOI. Please discard my post.


----------



## adahmed (Jan 20, 2017)

Could somebody please advise?



adahmed said:


> Hello,
> 
> I have been invited for NSW 190 nomination today. I had filed for both 189 and 190(NSW) under one EOI. Since I was expecting to be invited for 189 on 15th February round, so now I am not sure if I still stand a chance of being invited, I need some advice as to how to proceed from here onward.
> 
> ...


----------



## guru_gillg (Nov 30, 2016)

guru_gillg said:


> Hi Srikanth,
> 
> Thanks for the information. Indeed, this seems to a be good and valuable news for all of us.
> 
> ...


Hi Srikanth,

Waiting for your response?

Hope I do stand a chance to secure the VALUABLE NSW Invite in coming bulk invites?

Regards
Guru


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

guru_gillg said:


> Hi Srikanth,
> 
> Waiting for your response?
> 
> ...


Hi guru, apologies. I missed your post. Looking at your info, i feel chances are slim for sometime to receive an invite from NSW as BA demands more experience/points. i see your skilled experience is 1.6 years if i.am.not wrong. I would say lets wait for couple of months to see how NSW responds to existing
BA eois 

At the same , do you have an option to.increase your points score ? 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

adahmed said:


> Could somebody please advise?


Hi adahmed, could you please share your points breakdown?

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

libati said:


> I prefer 189. If I dont get 189, I will go for 190.
> If I get an invite in 190 before 189, I might loose the NSW option then. Am not sure about this suspend option - Is this kind of a 'pause' option, which we can resume later.


Yea, you can pause it and resume again.with the help of suspend option.

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## amarnirali (Feb 3, 2017)

Hi..I have applied for 190 NSW in accountant general (221111) with 65 points (without state's 5 points) on January 19th. I have72 in all modules of PTE-A. What are the chances of invitation and waiting period?


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

adahmed said:


> Hello,
> 
> I have been invited for NSW 190 nomination today. I had filed for both 189 and 190(NSW) under one EOI. Since I was expecting to be invited for 189 on 15th February round, so now I am not sure if I still stand a chance of being invited, I need some advice as to how to proceed from here onward.


Yes you will get 189 invite if you don't apply for 190. Refusing 190 won't have any effect on your 189.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

amarnirali said:


> Hi..I have applied for 190 NSW in accountant general (221111) with 65 points (without state's 5 points) on January 19th. I have72 in all modules of PTE-A. What are the chances of invitation and waiting period?


Chances are very slim since you have 65 with Proficient English(I am guessing all bands with 65+). Accounting with 70 pointers have a wait time of around 4.5 months. After all those are cleared out, 65 pointers with Superior English will be invited first, then Proficient English.


----------



## guru_gillg (Nov 30, 2016)

ksrikanthh said:


> Hi guru, apologies. I missed your post. Looking at your info, i feel chances are slim for sometime to receive an invite from NSW as BA demands more experience/points. i see your skilled experience is 1.6 years if i.am.not wrong. I would say lets wait for couple of months to see how NSW responds to existing
> BA eois
> 
> At the same , do you have an option to.increase your points score ?
> ...


Hi Srikanth,

Thanks for the response. There is an option to increase the points i.e. English score where I am working rigoursly. In case that is worked out than immediate invite will be there in 189 because total points will reach the benchmark of 70.

However, I was just trying to analyse the chance in NSW bulk invites with 60+5(SS) with 0 points for work experience.

Regards
Guru


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

guru_gillg said:


> Hi Srikanth,
> 
> Thanks for the response. There is an option to increase the points i.e. English score where I am working rigoursly. In case that is worked out than immediate invite will be there in 189 because total points will reach the benchmark of 70.
> 
> ...


Good to know that you are striving to increase points guru  

Yea experience zero poiNTS is an hindrance for you since NSW evaluates experience and its points as part of their 190 process and we would have many eois claiming pts for experience. 

Keep me posted on your process and progress 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Roy2017 (Apr 23, 2016)

ksrikanthh said:


> Not yet. Expecting sometime in march. Let's see
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk




Hey @ksrikanthh ,We may expect something in next week . 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## amarnirali (Feb 3, 2017)

Thanks zaback for reply. They would add 5 points of state's so it will be 70 points..Does NSW state want 70 points without SS points.? Than at 70 without NSW SS points ,one would file 189 why he would go for190.?


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

Roy2017 said:


> Hey @ksrikanthh ,We may expect something in next week .
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Here comes the Roy  !! Feb is still on and as you rightly said we can expect another invite rain sometime next week or sometime in feb for sure. Lets see 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## IndAus11 (Jul 21, 2016)

Guys,

Does it change the date of effect if experience is changed by one month(changing experience will not change the total points score)?


----------



## chamku (Jan 16, 2017)

I'm also in the same boat, waiting for the invitation. I Submitted EOI on 28th Dec 2016.



Nilobrawn said:


> Hello Mates...
> 
> 
> Best wishes in the new year, I hope we all get invited quicker than in 2016.
> ...


----------



## adahmed (Jan 20, 2017)

zaback21 said:


> Yes you will get 189 invite if you don't apply for 190. Refusing 190 won't have any effect on your 189.


Can you please elaborate a little on processing time of both 189(Visa) and 190 (Nomination+Visa) and any relevant delays of processing due to case officer correspondence and any external verification. Which one is smooth, better and faster processing option?


----------



## adahmed (Jan 20, 2017)

ksrikanthh said:


> Hi adahmed, could you please share your points breakdown?
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


Sure.

Age: 25
IELTS/English: 10
Qualification: 15
Work Experience: 15
State Nomination: 5


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

amarnirali said:


> Thanks zaback for reply. They would add 5 points of state's so it will be 70 points..


Well for 5 state points, if your point is not 55, then it doesn't matter at all for NSW state nomination. If your course is nursing where the occupation ceiling is 16000+ and the quota filled so far is like 12%, then NSW would want to invite a lot of the nurses whose points maybe 55 and the 5 state points will help them to lodge EOI - 60 minimum points required to lodge.

NSW doesn't want anything. NSW will invite people based on their selection criteria.




> The selection process is competitive. Candidates are selected and ranked in the following order:
> 
> 1.Occupation
> 2.Australian Department of Immigration and Border Protection (DIBP) points score
> ...


So, in a way, no 2 makes NSW selection criteria the same as 189, since the highest ranked people will be invited first. No 3 is where most of the ranking will happen as Superior English will take over Proficient English.



> Does NSW state want 70 points without SS points.? Than at 70 without NSW SS points ,one would file 189 why he would go for190.?


Well at 70 points people are waiting for 4.5 months now. If you don't have to wait that long, maybe you will consider it.

Selecting applicants - Live & Work in New South Wales


----------



## taga (Mar 9, 2016)

IndAus11 said:


> Guys,
> 
> Does it change the date of effect if experience is changed by one month(changing experience will not change the total points score)?


If it does not change total score it will not change the Date of Effect as well.

I did the very same thing. For one of my experiences start date was entered as June where it should be July. Then, I amended the start date and my Date of Effect remained same.


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

chamku said:


> I'm also in the same boat, waiting for the invitation. I Submitted EOI on 28th Dec 2016.


Hi chamku, welcome to Invitation Waiting List (IWL) 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

adahmed said:


> Can you please elaborate a little on processing time of both 189(Visa) and 190 (Nomination+Visa) and any relevant delays of processing due to case officer correspondence and any external verification. Which one is smooth, better and faster processing option?


I have no idea, but from what I hear, they are both taking almost same time. But for your case, if 189 is sure, choosing 190 with so many restrictions makes no sense.

You will have to commit to NSW for 2 years and show proof that you live here. Whereas with 189, you can stay wherever you like and you also won't have to commit to Australia straight away and can stay abroad with RRV and so on.

Getting 190 approval will take 1 month from here on + $300 I think.

And you will get 189 next Wednesday, so 189 sounds better in the long run.


----------



## rival50 (Sep 1, 2016)

Hi zaback21,

Is it for sure 190 visa holders can not apply for RRV?



zaback21 said:


> ... and you also won't have to commit to Australia straight away and can stay abroad with RRV and so on.







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fazil3 (Jul 20, 2016)

Can someone tell what is way to citizenship after securing NSW 190 visa?



rival50 said:


> Hi zaback21,
> 
> Is it for sure 190 visa holders can not apply for RRV?
> 
> ...


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

rival50 said:


> Hi zaback21,
> 
> Is it for sure 190 visa holders can not apply for RRV?
> 
> ...


That I can't tell for sure, but when a state wants you to commit, I would assume they would like you straightaway and since you have to prove you live in NSW for 2 years.

You might get RRV, others may able to tell, but my point above was take the 189 and not worry about all those restrictions.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

Fazil3 said:


> Can someone tell what is way to citizenship after securing NSW 190 visa?





> You must meet all of the following:
> have lived in Australia on a valid Australian visa for four years immediately before applying
> must have been a permanent resident for the 12 months immediately before making an application and not have been absent from Australia for more than one year in total, during the four year period, including no more than 90 days in the 12 months before applying.


Citizenship is same for all whether in 189,190,489 or others. You just have to live in Australia legally for like 4 years whether in student visa, graduate visa or else with 12 months as PR in the last 1 year.

Migrant with permanent residence - eligibility


----------



## libati (Dec 21, 2016)

ksrikanthh said:


> Yea, you can pause it and resume again.with the help of suspend option.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


Thanks Srikanth
Does that mean my Date of Effect will remain the same?
And I can start it when I wish and my application will be considered in the queue as valid with my existing DOE.


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

libati said:


> Thanks Srikanth
> Does that mean my Date of Effect will remain the same?
> And I can start it when I wish and my application will be considered in the queue as valid with my existing DOE.


so after you suspend and resume it back after let's say two months(just an assumption) - will there be a plan for you to add additional points in your eoi or you are just planning to resume it back to the same state with the points that are fed into the eoi when u suspend it ?


----------



## libati (Dec 21, 2016)

ksrikanthh said:


> so after you suspend and resume it back after let's say two months(just an assumption) - will there be a plan for you to add additional points in your eoi or you are just planning to resume it back to the same state with the points that are fed into the eoi when u suspend it ?


As I prefer 189, I assume that I might get an invitation under 189 if I add partner points (partner ACS evaluation in progress). That will give me 65 points under 261313. 

If partner evaluation for ACS is not successful or due to any reason, I don't get a invite under 189. I would like to continue with 190 EOI with my original DOE. 
I know if I update with partner points in 190, my EOI date will change.
But without change in EOI, if I suspend now and resume later, I should be in the old waiting list. Thats my objective.


----------



## yousufkhan (Jul 11, 2016)

Hey everyone!

Can you guys please inform about current time frame for 190 NSW SS for ANZCO 263111?
P.S. I have 65+5=70 points


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

yousufkhan said:


> Hey everyone!
> 
> Can you guys please inform about current time frame for 190 NSW SS for ANZCO 263111?
> P.S. I have 65+5=70 points


No time frame or anything in state sponsorship. But you can get 189 invite with 65 points. When is your Date of Effect ? Your English score ?


----------



## yousufkhan (Jul 11, 2016)

zaback21 said:


> yousufkhan said:
> 
> 
> > Hey everyone!
> ...


Actually after last round of 1st February only 194 visas are left in 189 and 7th December 2016 date candidates w/ 65 points are considered. So I feel I have little chance in 189 that's why I filed 190-NSW as well. My date of EOI submission is 29th January 2017. I have 7+ in each module of IELTS & I claim 10 points for proficient level in English


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

yousufkhan said:


> Actually after last round of 1st February only 194 visas are left in 189 and 7th December 2016 date candidates w/ 65 points are considered. So I feel I have little chance in 189 that's why I filed 190-NSW as well. My date of EOI submission is 29th January 2017. I have 7+ in each module of IELTS & I claim 10 points for proficient level in English


Since you can't get 189 with 65 points, now to get 190, you not only need 65 , but Superior English too. Proficient English might help, but people with Superior English gets invited first.

What's your IELTS Score ?


----------



## yousufkhan (Jul 11, 2016)

zaback21 said:


> yousufkhan said:
> 
> 
> > Actually after last round of 1st February only 194 visas are left in 189 and 7th December 2016 date candidates w/ 65 points are considered. So I feel I have little chance in 189 that's why I filed 190-NSW as well. My date of EOI submission is 29th January 2017. I have 7+ in each module of IELTS & I claim 10 points for proficient level in English
> ...


My IELTS score is 7.0 overall. 
L:7.0 R:7.5 W:7.0 S:7.0

And I got this in my second attempt.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

yousufkhan said:


> My IELTS score is 7.0 overall.
> L:7.0 R:7.5 W:7.0 S:7.0
> 
> And I got this in my second attempt.


Not too bad. That was my score with some occasional 8 or 8.5 in either Reading or Listening. But I could never get 7 in Writing or got like 7 once in Speaking. Then I took PTE-A, and I got those marks. But then again I would never prepare for IELTS , but would give them with like 2-3 days in advance usually for Visa application.

Try a PTE-A test and see how you score. You might get 79+(8+) in PTE-A as many have done with it. IELTS I feel is a theoretical exam while PTE-A is a more your language ability exam.

Practice for 2 week, then try the https://ptepractice.com/ Test A. It costs $35.99, but it may be worth your money. If you can get 79+, then you will have 75 points and invite in next round in 189 this year.

This might help to start with http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...tralia/672738-pte-exam-1600.html#post11928969


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

libati said:


> As I prefer 189, I assume that I might get an invitation under 189 if I add partner points (partner ACS evaluation in progress). That will give me 65 points under 261313.
> 
> If partner evaluation for ACS is not successful or due to any reason, I don't get a invite under 189. I would like to continue with 190 EOI with my original DOE.
> I know if I update with partner points in 190, my EOI date will change.
> But without change in EOI, if I suspend now and resume later, I should be in the old waiting list. Thats my objective.


oh ok, if possible can you create a test dummy eoi and suspend it for a day or two ? and then can u resume it back to check if the eoi date of effect remains same or change ? and finally withdraw the test eoi - once you withdraw the eoi is no more valid.

at the same time - would also request folks here who already experienced in suspending the eoi's and confirm if eoi date of effect change or not !


----------



## hardi (Jan 27, 2017)

*Info - General*

Hi,

It would be great if Senior colleagues could let me know what are the chances of a candidate with 'Electrical Engineering' backaground - ANZSCO - 2333111 to get invite from NSW?

Have 55 points on the card and trying to secure 5 state nomination points from NSW.

Any chance of early break through?

Please note I am new to this subject and have much info as you guys might be having.

Thanks in advance.

Regards
Hardi


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

hardi said:


> Hi,
> 
> It would be great if Senior colleagues could let me know what are the chances of a candidate with 'Electrical Engineering' backaground - ANZSCO - 2333111 to get invite from NSW?
> 
> ...


You have good chance, but you need good English score. What's your English score ?

And stop using the word *Senior*. It's rude.


----------



## sapphire28 (Dec 17, 2016)

zaback21 said:


> Since you can't get 189 with 65 points, now to get 190, you not only need 65 , but Superior English too. Proficient English might help, but people with Superior English gets invited first.
> 
> What's your IELTS Score ?


hey zaback21! when next can we start noticing any invitations for 190?


----------



## chamku (Jan 16, 2017)

What is the requirement of GOOD English score until some has got 55 point?
Is there any other system for 190 selecting?
please clarify...




zaback21 said:


> You have good chance, but you need good English score. What's your English score ?
> 
> And stop using the word *Senior*. It's rude.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

sapphire28 said:


> hey zaback21! when next can we start noticing any invitations for 190?


That's hard to say, but they will fill the quota of 4000. Let's hope they invite this month rather than the next 2-3. Plus it's weekend now, lets see how it goes on Monday. 

You have very good chance with that Superior English and since you will be first in line since the delay for 2631 is under 2 months and by the time the quota fills up, you probably would have missed it barely by a week or if lucky might get 189, if cos of Christmas break, the cut-off date might jump by 3+ weeks.


----------



## sapphire28 (Dec 17, 2016)

zaback21 said:


> That's hard to say, but they will fill the quota of 4000. Let's hope they invite this month rather than the next 2-3. Plus it's weekend now, lets see how it goes on Monday.
> 
> You have very good chance with that Superior English and since you will be first in line since the delay for 2631 is under 2 months and by the time the quota fills up, you probably would have missed it barely by a week or if lucky might get 189, if cos of Christmas break, the cut-off date might jump by 3+ weeks.


thanks.. so how does this cut-off work.. let's say we've this sort of scenario-
candidate 1- EOI filed in 15 Dec for ANZSCO 263111 with Proficient PTE
candidate 2- EOI filed in 10 Jan for ANZSCO 263111 with Superior PTE..

who'd get the nomination first?


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

chamku said:


> What is the requirement of GOOD English score until some has got 55 point?
> Is there any other system for 190 selecting?
> please clarify...


Well 8+, then 7+, then 6+.

Try PTE-A, I can guarantee you will get 7+ in all and invite next round with that IELTS score. Don't worry about 190 for now.

L-7, R-8, S-7, W-6

In PTE-A, Writing is the easiest section and Reading the hardest. Since your strength is Reading, you will ace PTE-A. Spend 2 weeks to prepare and then take the $35.99 Practice test online to assess your level. PTE-A results are usually given in 24 hours and can be given anytime. 

Here's to start http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...tralia/672738-pte-exam-1600.html#post11928969

Take Test A not B https://ptepractice.com/

Selection Process: http://www.industry.nsw.gov.au/live...-nominated-migration-190/selecting-applicants



> The selection process is competitive. Candidates are selected and ranked in the following order:
> 
> 1.Occupation
> 2.Australian Department of Immigration and Border Protection (DIBP) points score
> ...


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

sapphire28 said:


> thanks.. so how does this cut-off work.. let's say we've this sort of scenario-
> candidate 1- EOI filed in 15 Dec for ANZSCO 263111 with Proficient PTE
> candidate 2- EOI filed in 10 Jan for ANZSCO 263111 with Superior PTE..
> 
> who'd get the nomination first?


Candidate 2. Superior first, given they both have same points. There is no cut-off for 190 though, only 189.

Selection Process: Selecting applicants - Live & Work in New South Wales



> The selection process is competitive. Candidates are selected and ranked in the following order:
> 
> 1.Occupation
> 2.Australian Department of Immigration and Border Protection (DIBP) points score
> ...


----------



## sapphire28 (Dec 17, 2016)

zaback21 said:


> Candidate 2. Superior first, given they both have same points.
> 
> Selection Process: Selecting applicants - Live & Work in New South Wales


so EOI filing dates don't matter for same points in any given occupation, right?


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

sapphire28 said:


> so EOI filing dates don't matter for same points in any given occupation, right?


It only matters, if they both have same points, same English level and same Experience, then no 4. But I hardly think it goes that far. Most of them gets filtered out at no 2 in English level. Plus in any case, your no 4 will be better than most as you would have missed the 189 by days and hence other than experience, all your points are better. But I hardly doubt it will come anything lower than 1 and 2 when it comes to selecting applicants.


----------



## sapphire28 (Dec 17, 2016)

zaback21 said:


> It only matters, if they both have same points, same English level and same Experience, then no 4. But I hardly think it goes that far. Most of them gets filtered out at no 2 in English level. Plus in any case, your no 4 will be better than most as you would have missed the 189 by days and hence other than experience, all your points are better. But I hardly doubt it will come anything lower than 1 and 2 when it comes to selecting applicants.


thanks for your support...


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

sapphire28 said:


> thanks for your support...


Your 189 hope is still there. If the cut-off date moves fast due to Christmas break, you might be there most likely trying in the last few cut-off days.


----------



## Ryanmic (Jul 30, 2014)

Hey Friends. Need an advice.

Today i applied for 190 with 60p SS+5 = 65p for 261313 (Software Eng)
I dont have much info reg SS, so have chosen Victoria state.

Can i Change it to NSW, which one is better for this code /Chance of getting an invite 

Thanks 
Michael


----------



## PankajPandav (Aug 22, 2016)

micdinesh said:


> Hey Friends. Need an advice.
> 
> Today i applied for 190 with 60p SS+5 = 65p for 261313 (Software Eng)
> I dont have much info reg SS, so have chosen Victoria state.
> ...


Hi, 
Victoria is closed till June I believe. 
Go with NSW for 190. 

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## sapphire28 (Dec 17, 2016)

zaback21 said:


> Your 189 hope is still there. If the cut-off date moves fast due to Christmas break, you might be there most likely trying in the last few cut-off days.


Yeah, so in case I get an invite from 190 NSW in few days and if I start progressing with it.. At a later stage, I can get an invite for 189 along with 190 SS in-progress, right? I mean spending 300 USD isn't a big issue if I can get through with 189 eventually..


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

sapphire28 said:


> Yeah, so in case I get an invite from 190 NSW in few days and if I start progressing with it.. At a later stage, I can get an invite for 189 along with 190 SS in-progress, right? I mean spending 300 USD isn't a big issue if I can get through with 189 eventually..


Yes you can. If 189 invite doesn't come before 190 approval, then you are locked with 190. Usually it takes 1 month, so one never knows.

$300 is nothing for what you will be getting. At this point, getting what one can will be the better option, cos you never know if 2631 will still be in SOL next year.


----------



## mrit (Sep 23, 2016)

ACS skills assessment positive after August 2012, as we all know no dates mentioned in report.

E.g. What date to choose in EOI work experience section? 01 Aug 2012 or
should I select from 20 Aug (Degree Date) or 21 Aug (Work start Date)

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Shaaan98765 (Dec 3, 2016)

Has anyone got invitation from NSW with 60 + 5 analyst programmer with 10 points for exp and 10 for english , in the last invite round ??


----------



## kartheish (Aug 24, 2016)

mrit said:


> ACS skills assessment positive after August 2012, as we all know no dates mentioned in report.
> 
> E.g. What date to choose in EOI work experience section? 01 Aug 2012 or
> should I select from 20 Aug (Degree Date) or 21 Aug (Work start Date)
> ...


If the assessment says after August 2012, it means your experience is valid from 1st Sept 2012 onwards. Good Luck.


----------



## daussie (Jun 16, 2016)

kartheish said:


> If the assessment says after August 2012, it means your experience is valid from 1st Sept 2012 onwards. Good Luck.


1st Sept 2012


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

adahmed said:


> Can you please elaborate a little on processing time of both 189(Visa) and 190 (Nomination+Visa) and any relevant delays of processing due to case officer correspondence and any external verification. Which one is smooth, better and faster processing option?




190 is a bit longer, as approval takes time, otherwise processing tome is roughly the same. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## saikishoreal (Dec 27, 2016)

Friends, need an advice here. I launched EOI for NSW for 261111-BA. I have 60+5 points. What are the chances of getting invited? I have proficient English from PTE.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

saikishoreal said:


> Friends, need an advice here. I launched EOI for NSW for 261111-BA. I have 60+5 points. What are the chances of getting invited? I have proficient English from PTE.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Very slim. The current wait time for 2611 is about 7 months, worse than even Accounting. With Proficient English, it won't help you either too.

Your best bet is to get 5 more extra points and join the queue or get Superior English and sure invite next round at 70 points.


----------



## saikishoreal (Dec 27, 2016)

zaback21 said:


> Very slim. The current wait time for 2611 is about 7 months, worse than even Accounting. With Proficient English, it won't help you either too.
> 
> 
> 
> Your best bet is to get 5 more extra points and join the queue or get Superior English and sure invite next round at 70 points.




Thanks for the suggestion. The current wait time 7 months is for 60+5 applicants? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

saikishoreal said:


> Thanks for the suggestion. The current wait time 7 months is for 60+5 applicants?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No, the current wait time is 7 months for 65 pointers in 189. 60 pointers have no wait time as they probably won't even be considered for 190 considering the amount of 65 pointers waiting in the list for 190. You are 60 pointers, don't worry about 5 state points as everybody has +5 added to their name anyway.

Selecting applicants - Live & Work in New South Wales



> The selection process is competitive. Candidates are selected and ranked in the following order:
> 
> 1.Occupation
> 2.Australian Department of Immigration and Border Protection (DIBP) points score
> ...


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

zaback21 said:


> Very slim. The current wait time for 2611 is about 7 months, worse than even Accounting. With Proficient English, it won't help you either too.
> 
> Your best bet is to get 5 more extra points and join the queue or get Superior English and sure invite next round at 70 points.


Zaback the applicant here has 60 points and 5 points is awarded for state application. Therefor if he gets additional 5 points by other means the wait would still be on for him under 189 as the Cutoff seems to have crawled back to 70 points + the queue for 65 pointers is still long. Not sure if the quota will last until his turn for invitation comes.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

vikaschandra said:


> Zaback the applicant here has 60 points and 5 points is awarded for state application. Therefor if he gets additional 5 points by other means the wait would still be on for him under 189 as the Cutoff seems to have crawled back to 70 points + the queue for 65 pointers is still long. Not sure if the quota will last until his turn for invitation comes.


Well he is definitely not getting this year with 7 months wait and only 4 months left before July 2017, even if he manages to get extra 5 points to go to 65 points for 189. But next July, it may move by 2-3 months when a lot is usually invited on July/August every year.

The quota will most likely finish on 12/26 April - roughly 6 more invitation rounds left for his occupation. His best bet will be to join the queue at 65 points or get 70 and invite before 12/26 April 2017.

Considering the amount of 65 pointers waiting in line, even with 65 points and Proficient English, he barely has any chance. 65 points and Superior English, he might have some, but then he will have 70 anyway.


----------



## saikishoreal (Dec 27, 2016)

*Thanks*

Thank you guys for taking my question further. So, I only have two options one is to increase my English score or gain 5 extra points. I would probably try the first option.

Thanks,
Sai


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

saikishoreal said:


> Thank you guys for taking my question further. So, I only have two options one is to increase my English score or gain 5 extra points. I would probably try the first option.
> 
> Thanks,
> Sai


And try do it before 12 April if not 26 April. The quota for this year finishes then.


----------



## yousufkhan (Jul 11, 2016)

zaback21 said:


> yousufkhan said:
> 
> 
> > My IELTS score is 7.0 overall.
> ...


Hey! I only lag in Reading in my first attempt of IELTS as my score was L:8.5, R:6.5, S:7.0, W:7.0

I can't give PTE, not because that I have to learn different format but actually its not offered in Pakistan. I have to travel either UAE, Srilanka to get date first & to give exam which will not only costly but will also not an option due to my prior commitments regarding employment and family. I wish PTE would have offered here :/


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

yousufkhan said:


> Hey! I only lag in Reading in my first attempt of IELTS as my score was L:8.5, R:6.5, S:7.0, W:7.0
> 
> I can't give PTE, not because that I have to learn different format but actually its not offered in Pakistan. I have to travel either UAE, Srilanka to get date first & to give exam which will not only costly but will also not an option due to my prior commitments regarding employment and family. I wish PTE would have offered here :/


Well you can try practice and find out your skill level and then giving $35.99 Practice Test 1. You will get 65+ easily, but for 79+, you need practice and may get it.

There's are some centres in Punjab, India if that is close enough for you to travel and maybe cheaper, but I don't know the current political situation regrading Indian Visa for Pakistani nationals.

Even if it may be costly, but it is worth it in the long run if Australia is in your future plan.

You can schedule the exam online, so no need to travel to register. Get the visa, register and make the trip.


----------



## saikishoreal (Dec 27, 2016)

Guys, could somebody clarify, can one person launch 2 190 EOIs for different job codes for two different states.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

saikishoreal said:


> Guys, could somebody clarify, can one person launch 2 190 EOIs for different job codes for two different states.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes, for two different job codes, you are allowed by DIBP to submit two different EOI. You can also select the 189 on those EOI.


----------



## saikishoreal (Dec 27, 2016)

zaback21 said:


> Yes, for two different job codes, you are allowed by DIBP to submit two different EOI. You can also select the 189 on those EOI.




The second job code is not in SOL but in CSOL. South Australia is open for that job code and its high availability as per their website. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

saikishoreal said:


> The second job code is not in SOL but in CSOL. South Australia is open for that job code and its high availability as per their website.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's fine. It doesn't matter in whatever list it is, 2 different occupation code allows two separate EOIs. You are fine to go.


----------



## saikishoreal (Dec 27, 2016)

zaback21 said:


> That's fine. It doesn't matter in whatever list it is, 2 different occupation code allows two separate EOIs. You are fine to go.




Thanks buddy.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ryanmic (Jul 30, 2014)

PankajPandav said:


> Hi,
> Victoria is closed till June I believe.
> Go with NSW for 190.
> 
> Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk



Thanks so much for your help .. I now changed the EOI to NSW
Do i need to apply in any other sites ?
( i believe victoria needs separate application)

I really appreciate your earlier reply .otherwise i would have been waiting without any clue, I confirmed 190 for victoria is closed as per other portals Software Engineer Immigration to Australia PR Visa

Thanks dude , At least here i can wait with hope


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

micdinesh said:


> Thanks so much for your help .. I now changed the EOI to NSW
> Do i need to apply in any other sites ?
> ( i believe victoria needs separate application)
> 
> ...


hi micdinesh, i see you have 60+5 ss pts for 261313 190 - could you please share your total years of experience and skilled experience given by acs ?


----------



## Ryanmic (Jul 30, 2014)

ksrikanthh said:


> hi micdinesh, i see you have 60+5 ss pts for 261313 190 - could you please share your total years of experience and skilled experience given by acs ?


Hi Srikanth,Total Exp is 10+ years, but ACS cut down my 3+ 
So total ACS related to this code is 7.5 years 

Will exp play any extra role here for 190 ?

Thanks
Mic


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

micdinesh said:


> Hi Srikanth,Total Exp is 10+ years, but ACS cut down my 3+
> So total ACS related to this code is 7.5 years
> 
> Will exp play any extra role here for 190 ?
> ...


hi dinesh,

definitely exp plays a key role in 190  

by the way could you please share how many pts did u claim for english ?


----------



## Ryanmic (Jul 30, 2014)

ksrikanthh said:


> hi dinesh,
> 
> definitely exp plays a key role in 190
> 
> by the way could you please share how many pts did u claim for english ?


Ah Ic .Below is my split-ups

Eng : 10 
Exp : 10 
Edu : 15
Age : 25

is there any site where we can see the cutoff on 190 - ANZSO code wise ?
I have only Skillset page reference https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Work/Skil/1-february-2017-round-results

I believe it don't have 190 status

Thanks,
Mic


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

micdinesh said:


> Ah Ic .Below is my split-ups
> 
> Eng : 10
> Exp : 10
> ...


hmm, for 190 we don't have a link that displays cutoff for any codes. the state releases invites based on the demands for each occupation at their place. 

with 10 pts for experience ( skilled exp - 7.5 years ) and 10 pts for english - your 190 NSW is on its way. NSW has already started inviting more in the month of feb. you would receive one soon  do keep posted once you receive it.


----------



## Fazil3 (Jul 20, 2016)

*Do I stand a chance?*

Hi ksrikanthh/Zaback,

Could you please say your opinion about if I have a chance to receive a NSW invite before this July 2017..

ANZSCO -261313 SE
Age: 30
Edu:15
Ielts-18/10/2014: LRWS - 7.5, 7, 7, 8.5 - Proficient
Work Exp: 9.7- 6 = 3.7 years - 5
NSW SS: 5
EOI - 08/11/2016

Total 60+5


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

Fazil3 said:


> Hi ksrikanthh/Zaback,
> 
> Could you please say your opinion about if I have a chance to receive a NSW invite before this July 2017..
> 
> ...


hii fazil,

we both almost share similar points split up including the acs skilled experience as well. i am expecting NSW to clear the backlog for people under 261313 having 10 pts for exp and 10 pts for eng sometime in march - so this would pave way for ppl having 10 pts for english and 5 pts for exp and overall 60+5 ( similar to ours ) to keep getting invites starting april. 

that said, i am aware that we have ppl with 5 pts for exp and 10 pts for english under 261213 who lodged eoi's and waiting for invite since april 2016.

invites from NSW during april and may will be the deciding factor for us to check if we stand a chance. at this time i would say we have to track them until april. 

feel free to add your thoughts !


----------



## Gurlovekambo (Feb 12, 2017)

Hi All,

I am living in Australia and currently on graduate visa. I have recently passed NAATI, but I have to send my result certificate to NAATI to accreditation(typically take 1 to 2 months) in able to claim 5 points.
Now my question is, my agent told me that it's fine to update your EOI now and claim 5 points as rules says that by the time of invitation you should have proof for your points claimed and it doesn't matter at the time of submitting EOI. As there is a long wait for accountants at 70 and it is better to be in a cue now for advantage. I am not sure and need second opinion.

My points are
Education 15
English 10
Au study 5
Professional year 5
NAATI 5 (after getting accreditation)
Age 30
Total 70.
Accounting.

Also what are my chances in to get PR? Can anyone please help me out?


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

Gurlovekambo said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am living in Australia and currently on graduate visa. I have recently passed NAATI, but I have to send my result certificate to NAATI to accreditation(typically take 1 to 2 months) in able to claim 5 points.
> Now my question is, my agent told me that it's fine to update your EOI now and claim 5 points as rules says that by the time of invitation you should have proof for your points claimed and it doesn't matter at the time of submitting EOI. As there is a long wait for accountants at 70 and it is better to be in a cue now for advantage. I am not sure and need second opinion.
> ...


As far as I know. The CO will check when you updated your EOI and when you had your assessment. If there is discrepancies, CO might not grant you Visa.

Also, you don't know if you are going to get your assessment positive or not. It's for NAATI to decide and you claiming points for something that NAATI hasn't yet said positive yet, is cheating. 

Imagine the scenario, if tomorrow you get your EOI invite (in general it's possible but may not be for Accounting and hence you want to take the chance), how are you going to prove that you have 5 points of NAATI the day you claimed your points on your EOI ? You just claiming for something that you don't have yet. On that basis, most people could probably create all those dummy EOI to keep in line so by the time they get their let's say NAATI results, PTE-A result, they can just update the info without changing the date of Effect.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

Fazil3 said:


> Hi ksrikanthh/Zaback,
> 
> Could you please say your opinion about if I have a chance to receive a NSW invite before this July 2017..
> 
> ...


The chances are very slim but not improbable with Proficient English for NSW. If you can get Superior English, then you can get your invite directly with 70, else it's hard as lots of 65 pointers with Superior English be given priority first, then 60 pointers with Superior, then Proficient English.

I think your quota runs out on 10 May. So, try get to 70 points if you can else next July 2017 might be your chance if it's still in SOL. Even if you can manage to get to 65 points by March 20, you have chance for 189 invite.


----------



## fbaq (Feb 10, 2017)

Hello,

I would just like to ask the chances of ANZSCO code 254418 Registered Nurse - Medical. Does NSW still invite RNs? I haven't received my ANMAC assessment yet but I'm hoping they will award 15 points for my education from the Philippines (Bachelor's degree). Btw, I'm done with my bridging course and already an RN in Australia.

My breakdown is:
Age - 30
English - 10 (L 9/R 9/W 8/S 7.5)
Education - (hoping it's 15)
Experience - 0 (2 years)
Total: 55+5 SS

Thank you for the help, and congratulations to those who were invited


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

fbaq said:


> Hello,
> 
> I would just like to ask the chances of ANZSCO code 254418 Registered Nurse - Medical. Does NSW still invite RNs? I haven't received my ANMAC assessment yet but I'm hoping they will award 15 points for my education from the Philippines (Bachelor's degree). Btw, I'm done with my bridging course and already an RN in Australia.
> 
> ...


You have the most chance of any occupation in NSW that's for sure. Try get the assessment done and lodge the EOI. If you can spare some time, with those IELTS Score, you will surely manage 8+(79+) in PTE-A in 2 weeks of study. if you don't want to wait or take the risk if RN will still be in next year SOL, do the PTE-A and get direct invite in the next round.

This might help to start with : http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...tralia/672738-pte-exam-1600.html#post11928969


----------



## fbaq (Feb 10, 2017)

Thank you zaback for the reply, and I'll definitely check PTE-A. I haven't really thought about it until now. ANMAC said they already received my documents last January 25, 2016 but their processing time is 8 weeks, so I need to wait for that.

Thank you so much for the advice, and have a nice day!

(Sorry I didn't do the "original post" while replying, I'm on my phone and can't find the option for it.)


----------



## Fazil3 (Jul 20, 2016)

I understand when you say 20th March could be the deadline for 189, but could you please tell how are you guessing that the quota will run out on 10th May for NSW-261313 and why is that you think 261313 may be removed from SOL by July..





zaback21 said:


> The chances are very slim but not improbable with Proficient English for NSW. If you can get Superior English, then you can get your invite directly with 70, else it's hard as lots of 65 pointers with Superior English be given priority first, then 60 pointers with Superior, then Proficient English.
> 
> I think your quota runs out on 10 May. So, try get to 70 points if you can else next July 2017 might be your chance if it's still in SOL. Even if you can manage to get to 65 points by March 20, you have chance for 189 invite.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

fbaq said:


> Thank you zaback for the reply, and I'll definitely check PTE-A. I haven't really thought about it until now. ANMAC said they already received my documents last January 25, 2016 but their processing time is 8 weeks, so I need to wait for that.
> 
> Thank you so much for the advice, and have a nice day!
> 
> (Sorry I didn't do the "original post" while replying, I'm on my phone and can't find the option for it.)


That's fine. Have a nice day to you too !


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

Fazil3 said:


> I understand when you say 20th March could be the deadline for 189, but could you please tell how are you guessing that the quota will run out on 10th May for NSW-261313


If you look at SkillSelect, you will see there are 1589 invitations left. 225 people are invited every 14 days, if you compare the data you will find it - you need to use web archive to find how many people were invited in the last round and now.

1589/225 = 7.06. So, just over 7 rounds and some will be left. Every round happens in 14 days. 7 x 14 = 98 days.

So, last invitation round happened on 1st Feb. 1st Feb + 98 days = 10 May 

The delay for 2613 visa = 1 month 11 days as of 1st Feb invitation round. I am predicting it will increase to 1 Month 20 days at least if not more.

So, 10 May - 1 month 20 days =20 March is when you should aim or may be earlier if you want to be on the safe side.


> and why is that you think 261313 may be removed from SOL by July..


I didn't say it will be removed, I said it might be removed as any occupation can be taken off the list anytime.


----------



## Fazil3 (Jul 20, 2016)

I totally got it, this math is all for 189. Originally, when you said my quota may be over by 10th May, I mistook it for NSW 190. 




zaback21 said:


> If you look at SkillSelect, you will see there are 1589 invitations left. 225 people are invited every 14 days, if you compare the data you will find it - you need to use web archive to find how many people were invited in the last round and now.
> 
> 1589/225 = 7.06. So, just over 7 rounds and some will be left. Every round happens in 14 days. 7 x 14 = 98 days.
> 
> ...


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

Fazil3 said:


> I totally got it, this math is all for 189. Originally, when you said my quota may be over by 10th May, I mistook it for NSW 190.


Most times 189 is what everyone wants, cos people who are going to get 189 are also the ones who will be invited for 190. In fact 190 selection criteria is more difficult than 189, so people with 60 points hoping to get a 5 points Nom to compete with people at 65 sometimes don't realise that they will also get the 5 points to go to 70 lol. 

Hence, try get a little bit more point if you can. And for NSW, 189 and 190 selection criteria is almost same with English getting the priority first.


----------



## lily0828 (Nov 20, 2016)

zaback21 said:


> The chances are very slim but not improbable with Proficient English for NSW. If you can get Superior English, then you can get your invite directly with 70, else it's hard as lots of 65 pointers with Superior English be given priority first, then 60 pointers with Superior, then Proficient English.
> 
> I think your quota runs out on 10 May. So, try get to 70 points if you can else next July 2017 might be your chance if it's still in SOL. Even if you can manage to get to 65 points by March 20, you have chance for 189 invite.



 so it will be the same for me as well.. well this is depressing .. Im done with attempting PTE getting disappointed more and more as the days go by... sigh


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

lily0828 said:


> so it will be the same for me as well.. well this is depressing .. Im done with attempting PTE getting disappointed more and more as the days go by... sigh


Unfortunately yes. July 2017 , you might get it when quota resets. What's your Enabling Skills score and band scores ?


----------



## lily0828 (Nov 20, 2016)

L - 78 , R - 77, W 77 , S 76 

both times more or less the same scores ..


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

lily0828 said:


> L - 78 , R - 77, W 77 , S 76
> 
> both times more or less the same scores ..


Your Enabling Skills score ?


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

lily0828 said:


> DIBP score doesnt mean Prodata cut off does it? it just means the scores which are calculated by Skill set right ?
> 
> Other states have their own way of cacluating scores but NSW goes by Skill set if I am not wrong ?!?


Let's discuss in one board.

Yes, unfortunately DIBP Scores means Pro Rata Cut-off points, the one used for 189. Yes, NSW uses 189 point system and hence it will be impossible for anyone to receive an Accounting inviation without 70 points or 65 points for 2339, 2335 and others.

Their 2nd criteria is 8+, 7+ and then 6+ in English.

Other states have various requirements and their own system. NSW doesn't have any conditions just higher pointers gets invited first with English as 2nd and Experience as 3rd selection criteria.


----------



## FFacs (Jul 6, 2016)

zaback21 said:


> Let's discuss in one board.
> 
> Yes, unfortunately DIBP Scores means Pro Rata Cut-off points, the one used for 189. Yes, NSW uses 189 point system and hence it will be impossible for anyone to receive an Accounting inviation without 70 points or 65 points for 2339, 2335 and others.
> 
> ...


Are you 100% sure NSW require the same points as DIBP 189 before considering? 

I don't wish to be rude, but there's a few bits and pieces you've posted on this forum that don't seem 100% right, yet you write with a very authoritative voice. Do be careful of your facts, please, as people here base life decisions on what they read.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

FFacs said:


> Are you 100% sure NSW require the same points as DIBP 189 before considering?
> 
> I don't wish to be rude, but there's a few bits and pieces you've posted on this forum that don't seem 100% right, yet you write with a very authoritative voice. Do be careful of your facts, please, as people here base life decisions on what they read.


NSW will only invite people with the highest ranked points. So, lets say if 1000 accountants are waiting for 4 months and 19 days to get an invite with 70 points, will anyone who has 65 points or less get invited first ? No, they won't. Very few exceptional cases are there and they are also quite oversubscribed. 

Like NSW may choose to invite some 221112 Management Accountant rather than 221111 Accountant (General), but it can be assumed at least 50 -100 221112 Management Accountant applicant's there are who will be competing at 70 points.

2ndly, they will then be sorted to Superior, Proficient and Competent English. By the time they are done sorting with that criteria and no 4, I don't think any 65 pointers will hardly have any chance whatsoever. Same for other oversubscribed occupation.



> The selection process is competitive. Candidates are selected and ranked in the following order:
> 
> 1.Occupation
> 2.Australian Department of Immigration and Border Protection (DIBP) points score
> ...


No 2 pretty much answers your question.

Edit:


> Where candidates have the same ranking on these criteria at the time of selection, they will be further ranked based on the date and time that their points claims were last updated in SkillSelect.


So, they also considers the candidates Date of Effect. Doesn't all this sounds very to almost similar to that of 189, except more sorting in terms of English and Experience points. 


Selecting applicants - Live & Work in New South Wales


Edit: The main difference between 189 and NSW 190 is : 189 invites based on Date of Effect at the same DIBP points score, while 190 NSW invites based on Date of Effect + English Skills + Experience Points for the same DIBP points score.


----------



## hari_it_ram (Jun 30, 2013)

FFacs said:


> Are you 100% sure NSW require the same points as DIBP 189 before considering?
> 
> 
> 
> I don't wish to be rude, but there's a few bits and pieces you've posted on this forum that don't seem 100% right, yet you write with a very authoritative voice. Do be careful of your facts, please, as people here base life decisions on what they read.




100% Agree. Some amount of knowledge automatically brings the rudeness.

What we know is just a drop compared to the ocean.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. Please excuse typos.


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

lily0828 said:


> so it will be the same for me as well.. well this is depressing .. Im done with attempting PTE getting disappointed more and more as the days go by... sigh


i disagree that 60+5 pointers having proficient english wouldn't receive invites from NSW who fall under 2613x category having 10 pts for english and 5 pts for experience. 

Having analysed the trends and people who are receiving invites from NSW for the past 8-10 months under 2613x i am definitely confident that NSW would clear the backlog upto some extent. 

people having 10 pts for exp and 20 pts for english who had applied for NSW 190 with 60+5)(ss) under 2613x would be cleared very soon ( i personally don't predict much in this range )


people having 10 pts for exp and 10 pts for english who had applied for NSW 190 with 60+5(ss) under 2613x would be cleared in march or april if NSW releases more/bulk invites

rest of the available invites would be distributed to people having 5 pts for exp and 10 pts for english under 2613x with 60+5(ss) pts.

Note : people who are having 65+5(ss) , 70+5(ss) under 2613x would most likely end up choosing 189 although they choose 190 in eoi. chances are slim that they would choose 190 as they most likely would have 189 as a priority. although they receive 190 i personally feel that they wouldn't apply for 190 unless there is a specific need.

on a brighter note : NSW has already started inviting people under 261312 ( developer programmer ) who had 5 pts for exp and 10 pts for english - this is purely from the fact that people confirmed after receiving invites ( this happened sometime in oct 2016 ).

overall - backlog for 60+5 (ss) pointers having 10 pts for eng and 5 pts for exp would be cleared. the question would be until when ( eoi date of effect ) it might be cleared ? that would be answered by NSW soon ! #hopeful 

feel free to add your thoughts ! 

happy tracking


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

hari_it_ram said:


> 100% Agree. Some amount of knowledge automatically brings the rudeness.
> 
> What we know is just a drop compared to the ocean.
> 
> ...


known is a drop, unknown is an ocean


----------



## Upendraa (May 19, 2016)

ksrikanthh said:


> i disagree that 60+5 pointers having proficient english wouldn't receive invites from NSW who fall under 2613x category having 10 pts for english and 5 pts for experience.
> 
> Having analysed the trends and people who are receiving invites from NSW for the past 8-10 months under 2613x i am definitely confident that NSW would clear the backlog upto some extent.
> 
> ...


And what about who is having 60+5 points for 261313 with competent English?? When they will get invitation for any 189 or 190?? Please share your thoughts.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

Upendraa said:


> And what about who is having 60+5 points for 261313 with competent English?? When they will get invitation for any 189 or 190?? Please share your thoughts.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


hi upendra, 

Competent meaning not claiming any points for english ? 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## hari_it_ram (Jun 30, 2013)

Upendraa said:


> And what about who is having 60+5 points for 261313 with competent English?? When they will get invitation for any 189 or 190?? Please share your thoughts.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk




For 60+5 with the current trend, If one is having zero points for English, it's highly impossible to get invite in this program year. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. Please excuse typos.


----------



## Upendraa (May 19, 2016)

ksrikanthh said:


> hi upendra,
> 
> Competent meaning not claiming any points for english ?
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


Yes. 50+ in PTE

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

hari_it_ram said:


> For 60+5 with the current trend, If one is having zero points for English, it's highly impossible to get invite in this program year.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. Please excuse typos.


Yea correct. 

@upendra - like hari mentioned, claiming zero pts for english is highly unlikely to procure an invite. One of the reasons is due to the huge backlog of people waiting in the queue who had claimed pts for english. 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## JP Mosa (Mar 14, 2013)

zaback21 said:


> NSW will only invite people with the highest ranked points. So, lets say if 1000 accountants are waiting for 4 months and 19 days to get an invite with 70 points, will anyone who has 65 points or less get invited first ? No, they won't. Very few exceptional cases are there and they are also quite oversubscribed.
> 
> Like NSW may choose to invite some 221112 Management Accountant rather than 221111 Accountant (General), but it can be assumed at least 50 -100 221112 Management Accountant applicant's there are who will be competing at 70 points.
> 
> ...



First thing,

There are no different point systems for each category, all in all DIBP score is 60 points minimum whether its through SN OR 189.

Second, what immi do not tell us is, when two candidates are on same row with points and date of effect too, then age matters and obviously its skilled visas...experience always and ever plays crucial role.

Third, number of people we see in this forum is nothing when you compare with real numbers of ppl applied.

Lastly, guess work and anticipations are their right ,am not saying those who do that work should stop doing it, but what I mean to say is reality perplexes us.

Good luck


----------



## hari_it_ram (Jun 30, 2013)

ksrikanthh said:


> Yea correct.
> 
> @upendra - like hari mentioned, claiming zero pts for english is highly unlikely to procure an invite. One of the reasons is due to the huge backlog of people waiting in the queue who had claimed pts for english.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk




The problem with zero point for English is you can't apply for VIC as well if you belong to ICT, as VIC have special condition for ICT that needs 10 points for English. They are ok with 55+5 but needs 10 points in English. 

Without going into books, 10 points for English have been unwritten rule to get the SS. Absolutely disappointing year for SS. Nothing to say.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. Please excuse typos.


----------



## JP Mosa (Mar 14, 2013)

JP Mosa said:


> First thing,
> 
> There are no different point systems for each category, all in all DIBP score is 60 points minimum whether its through SN OR 189.
> 
> ...



Forgot to mention,For pro-rata occupations, first time DIBP is showing cut off as 65 and 70, but since years, its been informing the applicants that when number of applications for certain occupations more than expected, the selection will be on pro-rata basis.


----------



## Upendraa (May 19, 2016)

hari_it_ram said:


> The problem with zero point for English is you can't apply for VIC as well if you belong to ICT, as VIC have special condition for ICT that needs 10 points for English. They are ok with 55+5 but needs 10 points in English.
> 
> Without going into books, 10 points for English have been unwritten rule to get the SS. Absolutely disappointing year for SS. Nothing to say.
> 
> ...


Got your point Hari. Any ways I am planning to Sydney only. Is there any chance in July August 2017 when the quota will reset for 261313? 

My break-up:

Exp - 15
Age - 25
Education - 15 
English - 0 (competent)
Partner - 5

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## saikishoreal (Dec 27, 2016)

Upendraa said:


> And what about who is having 60+5 points for 261313 with competent English?? When they will get invitation for any 189 or 190?? Please share your thoughts.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


Hi Upendra,

I would highly recommend you to you get 65+ in PTE that will fetch you 70 points. With 70, you might get an invite in the next round. Remember getting 65+ is not that tough, you just need to spare a month time to practice.


----------



## hari_it_ram (Jun 30, 2013)

Upendraa said:


> Got your point Hari. Any ways I am planning to Sydney only. Is there any chance in July August 2017 when the quota will reset for 261313?
> 
> My break-up:
> 
> ...




Bro,

Sorry to force you, but we can't be in "planning to Sydney only" mode when we have low points, it better to open both the option of Syd or VIC ( when it's open ).

Why do you want to wait till July/Aug 2017? What's your problem with English. In which section have a low points? PM me, I will share few notes, give a try and 10 points in English will change your PR journey upside down.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. Please excuse typos.


----------



## Rmarw (Jan 30, 2017)

Any invites today?


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

Rmarw said:


> Any invites today?


Not that i am aware of.

With current trend i think NSW would release some on Thursday or friday after the 189 round. let's see 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## lily0828 (Nov 20, 2016)

ksrikanthh said:


> i disagree that 60+5 pointers having proficient english wouldn't receive invites from NSW who fall under 2613x category having 10 pts for english and 5 pts for experience.
> 
> Having analysed the trends and people who are receiving invites from NSW for the past 8-10 months under 2613x i am definitely confident that NSW would clear the backlog upto some extent.
> 
> ...



:fingerscrossed: hope so.. I was also thinking along the same lines .. as you said happy tracking !!


----------



## Wasi 1972 (Jun 19, 2016)

*stream 2*

Good Afternoon Seniors
I like to know whether an applicant in stream2 (for NSW) having 60(55+5) points in a rare occupation and is in the top of the que (suppose there are no other applicant in that occupation) with proficient English and maximum experience points will be invited in the present context.
Regards
Wasi 1972


----------



## sk1982 (Jun 7, 2015)

Hello all,

I am waiting for the approval from NSW. I submitted my application on 20 Dec 2016 but still no updates till date. I could see people are getting approval within min of 30 days. Is there any other reasons that these approvals get delayed. Is it due to the occupation?

thx


----------



## yousufkhan (Jul 11, 2016)

sk1982 said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I am waiting for the approval from NSW. I submitted my application on 20 Dec 2016 but still no updates till date. I could see people are getting approval within min of 30 days. Is there any other reasons that these approvals get delayed. Is it due to the occupation?
> 
> thx


Yes, it depends on occupation code and points. NSW give offers to those codes which are high in demand.


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

sk1982 said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I am waiting for the approval from NSW. I submitted my application on 20 Dec 2016 but still no updates till date. I could see people are getting approval within min of 30 days. Is there any other reasons that these approvals get delayed. Is it due to the occupation?
> 
> thx


Hi sk, you would receive it soon. Nsw was slow for sometime for processing applications and releasing invites.recently before 10 days approx they were back again to normalcy releasing good amount of invites. They would be processing the applications that they received in parallel and approve it soon. Give few weeks time. Although they have mentioned max 12 weeks they generally process it sooner. 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## sk1982 (Jun 7, 2015)

yousufkhan said:


> Yes, it depends on occupation code and points. NSW give offers to those codes which are high in demand.


Just to clear the confusion, I already got an invitation from NSW and actually I am waiting for the approval from NSW for the nomination. Is approval also depends on these criteria?


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

Wasi 1972 said:


> Good Afternoon Seniors
> I like to know whether an applicant in stream2 (for NSW) having 60(55+5) points in a rare occupation and is in the top of the que (suppose there are no other applicant in that occupation) with proficient English and maximum experience points will be invited in the present context.
> Regards
> Wasi 1972


Hi wasi , could you please share the point's breakdown and csol occupation code ?

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Wasi 1972 (Jun 19, 2016)

Thanks for quick reply.
ANZSCO 224999
Age: 15 points
Education: 15 points
Experiance: 15 points
NSW SS: 5 points
Total 60 points


----------



## thindb82 (Dec 23, 2016)

Hi Everyone,

I want to ask you that what are the chances for my case i.e.

Skill :- Network Admin (263111)
Age - 25
Edu - 15
Eng - 10
Work Exp - 10 (As per ACS)
Total - 60

*EOI NSW(60+5) :- 22-12-2016*

Should I keep hope for NSW 190? Please advise on the Basis your analysis and knowledge about the NSW invite till date ?

KR
Binny


----------



## dreamsanj (Apr 28, 2015)

thindb82 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I want to ask you that what are the chances for my case i.e.
> 
> ...


well the thing is really complex these days.

You can expect one by march or april.. last year the mass invitation were given by April. so the same might repeat


----------



## Wasi 1972 (Jun 19, 2016)

Good afternoon
Can anyone please shed some light on the possibility to get an invitation for the below code:
ANZSCO 224999
English 10
Experience 15
Education 15
Age 15
SS 5
Total 60
EOI 01/01/2017 (NSW) 
Invitation waiting


----------



## thindb82 (Dec 23, 2016)

dreamsanj said:


> well the thing is really complex these days.
> 
> You can expect one by march or april.. last year the mass invitation were given by April. so the same might repeat


Thanks Dreamsanj..
Looking forward for the same.. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## rohit5 (Apr 4, 2013)

Hi All,

Could you please answer my queries.

While going through my EOI I have seen 
following statement "Provide details of the most recent English test" for English language.

I have taken PTE Academic many times in last 1 year, but 3rd time I got a good score of above 70 in each module and updated the EOI with this score. After that also I have written the PTE exam but I got less scores in some sections and more marks in other sections.

My question is should I need to specify only the latest PTE results in my EOI or can I specify my PTE 3rd attempt scores of above 70 in my EOI. All the tests were taken with in last 1 year. 

Could you please answer. Thanks in advance.

Thanks and Regards,
Rohit


----------



## yousufkhan (Jul 11, 2016)

sk1982 said:


> yousufkhan said:
> 
> 
> > Yes, it depends on occupation code and points. NSW give offers to those codes which are high in demand.
> ...


Hi there! 

Apologies I misunderstood you. No your job code has nothing to do with approval as it only matters for invitation. You will get your invitation soon although official processing time is 12 weeks. Good Luck!


----------



## Ryanmic (Jul 30, 2014)

yousufkhan said:


> Hi there!
> 
> Apologies I misunderstood you. No your job code has nothing to do with approval as it only matters for invitation. You will get your invitation soon although official processing time is 12 weeks. Good Luck!


Hey Guys, can one of you please let me know what is the diff between these two invitation AND official processing/approval ? bit confused 

Sorry for asking this basic question .. if you have 2 mins please share the stages.

Cheers,
Mic


----------



## commie_rick (Dec 15, 2012)

reporting in. I received an nomination from nsw last week.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

commie_rick said:


> reporting in. I received an nomination from nsw last week.


Congrats. I have seen 2 more Internal Editors were invited in ImmiTracker, so a good last week for them. Let's hope other occupation gets it too.


----------



## commie_rick (Dec 15, 2012)

zaback21 said:


> Congrats. I have seen 2 more Internal Editors were invited in ImmiTracker, so a good last week for them. Let's hope other occupation gets it too.


thank you zaback !


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

commie_rick said:


> reporting in. I received an nomination from nsw last week.


welcome to AWL ( Approval Waiting List ) derrick !


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

micdinesh said:


> Hey Guys, can one of you please let me know what is the diff between these two invitation AND official processing/approval ? bit confused
> 
> Sorry for asking this basic question .. if you have 2 mins please share the stages.
> 
> ...


hi mic,

invitation - once you submit your eoi , if your eoi is selected then you receive an email asking to submit the required documents to the state.

processing your application/approval - once you submit all the reqd documents to the state, they would verify/process them and send you an approval thereby you can apply for 190 visa by submitting all the reqd documents to DIBP ( you would receive a separate email from DIBP )


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Guys we should some more invites within next 2-3 weeks, and quite a few should be 60+5 points for 2613**.


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

Wasi 1972 said:


> Thanks for quick reply.
> ANZSCO 224999
> Age: 15 points
> Education: 15 points
> ...


hey wasi, did u get a chance to check immitracker if there are cases specific to your occupation ? also i think your occupation is rare.


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

andreyx108b said:


> Guys we should some more invites within next 2-3 weeks, and quite a few should be 60+5 points for 2613**.


here comes the andrey - man of the moment !!!  

pleasing to read this and many in 60+5 2613x would be pumped up because of the long wait and looking forward for the NSW rain of invites to clear the backlog soon !!! 

please do keep us posted for further updates !!


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

rohit5 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Could you please answer my queries.
> 
> ...


hi rohit,

my thoughts : i don't see any problem providing your 3rd attempt scores in eoi because when one receives an invite , the system ultimately should verify if the english scores and details mentioned in the eoi are valid. 

at the same time i'd wait for people and request who had experienced this situation and haven't faced any issues in the process to share their thoughts just in case if i overlooked something.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

ksrikanthh said:


> hi rohit,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Any can be specified


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rock_aussie (Dec 9, 2016)

andreyx108b said:


> Guys we should some more invites within next 2-3 weeks, and quite a few should be 60+5 points for 2613**.


Thanks a ton andrey. Your words have a soothing effect to many of us and help us remain positive and calm


----------



## kartheish (Aug 24, 2016)

andreyx108b said:


> Guys we should some more invites within next 2-3 weeks, and quite a few should be 60+5 points for 2613**.


Thanks Andrey, anything on the 2611** part, being desperate to know for quite sometime now.


----------



## rohit5 (Apr 4, 2013)

*newbie*

Thank you ksrikanthh. 

Hi All,

Please let me know if any one faced this kind of situation before.
Would like to double confirm. Thanks in advance.

Thanks and Regards,
Rohit




ksrikanthh said:


> hi rohit,
> 
> my thoughts : i don't see any problem providing your 3rd attempt scores in eoi because when one receives an invite , the system ultimately should verify if the english scores and details mentioned in the eoi are valid.
> 
> at the same time i'd wait for people and request who had experienced this situation and haven't faced any issues in the process to share their thoughts just in case if i overlooked something.


----------



## rohit5 (Apr 4, 2013)

*newbie*

Thank you andrey.

Thanks and Regards,
Rohit



andreyx108b said:


> Any can be specified
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## myimmidream (Feb 3, 2017)

Thanks a lot Andrey!

Just to brief about my case -
EOI submitted : 31st Jan'17
ACS Experience evaluation : 6 years
PTE scores : L-82, R-76, S-79, W-78
SOL : 261313 (Software Engineer)
SC 189 : 65 points
SC 190 : 70 points (NSW)

Query -
I found few 2613* applicants on immitracker who received an invite in February'17 with 65 points having around 8 years experience and IELTS band 7. Can anyone please help me understand how NSW shortlists applications? What could be my waiting period further?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

myimmidream said:


> Thanks a lot Andrey!
> 
> Just to brief about my case -
> EOI submitted : 31st Jan'17
> ...


Here's the link Selecting applicants - Live & Work in New South Wales


----------



## myimmidream (Feb 3, 2017)

zaback21 said:


> Here's the link Selecting applicants - Live & Work in New South Wales


Sure, thanks Zaback!

However, I have already gone through the link and it gives a more generalized process view, whereas I am concerned about - if on 9th Feb NSW has sent invitations to 65 pointers why my case is not yet considered being a 70 pointer. Thanks!


----------



## rock_aussie (Dec 9, 2016)

myimmidream said:


> Sure, thanks Zaback!
> 
> However, I have already gone through the link and it gives a more generalized process view, whereas I am concerned about - if on 9th Feb NSW has sent invitations to 65 pointers why my case is not yet considered being a 70 pointer. Thanks!


Hi myimmi,

NSW doesnt actually have any specified criteria as to how/when they will dish out the ITAs. Keep a positive faith and have hope


----------



## myimmidream (Feb 3, 2017)

rock_aussie said:


> Hi myimmi,
> 
> NSW doesnt actually have any specified criteria as to how/when they will dish out the ITAs. Keep a positive faith and have hope


Alright, thanks rock_aussie!


----------



## mrit (Sep 23, 2016)

andreyx108b said:


> Guys we should some more invites within next 2-3 weeks, and quite a few should be 60+5 points for 2613**.




What about 60+5 for 263111?

EOI: 13 Oct 2016
Exp: 5 (4.6 years) Increasing 5 in Aug 2017
Pte : 10
Edu : 15
Age : 30 - loosing 5 in June 2017


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mrk2016 (Jan 31, 2017)

*NSW Invitiation*

Dear All,

I'm new to the forum. Can anyone throw some light on the duration required to get the NSW invite for below ANZSCO code which would help me to decide whether to go ahead to give an one more PTE attempt to secure 20 points for English. your inputs are much appreciated. Thanks in advance.

Pls find below my details of my points break down.

ANZSCO Code: 261313 Software Engineer
EOI Submitted - 17th Jan 17
PTE-A: 65+ (10 points)
ACS Experience - 0 ( 6 years of exp has been deducted by ACS)
Edu - 15 points
Age - 30 Points
Partner - 5 points

Total - 60 points

NSW Invitation - ?


----------



## nimazzz (Feb 14, 2017)

Hi Guys,

I've submitted my EOI with 60 points (material science engineering) on Jun 2016 to NSW and there is no update up to this moment what so ever. I'm getting tired of their slow processing. My partner also lost 10 points because of her age and job as well. Anyone has any idea what to do? Is there any way to follow up? I'm scared they might never reply. It's getting soOoOoOOoOOooO long (((((
Tnx


----------



## Web2017 (Jan 11, 2017)

Hi Experts,

I want to know my chances of getting invitation from NSW. Can you please check below details and provide your opinion? 

Code: System Analyst(261112)
Age - 25
Edu - 15
Eng - 10
Work Exp - 10
Total - 60

EOI NSW(60+5) :12-11-2016


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

Mrk2016 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I'm new to the forum. Can anyone throw some light on the duration required to get the NSW invite for below ANZSCO code which would help me to decide whether to go ahead to give an one more PTE attempt to secure 20 points for English. your inputs are much appreciated. Thanks in advance.
> 
> ...


hi mrk,

My thoughts : i see you have 60+5 ss pts for NSW without claiming any pts for experience. Experience is a key factor in procuring an invite from NSW so i would recommend you to take pte again and target to grab 20 pts from pte such thay it might increase the chances.for NSW in fact after you get 20 pts in pte you can apply with 70 pts for 189 - you would receive 189 in the next immediate round. 

Feel free to add your thoughts ! 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mrk2016 (Jan 31, 2017)

Thanks Srikanth. Let me give an attempt by this month and see whether I can secure 20 points for English.


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

Mrk2016 said:


> Thanks Srikanth. Let me give an attempt by this month and see whether I can secure 20 points for English.


Sure. Considering the huge backlog of people who had claimed pts for experience i had a thought at this moment or at atleast for sometime to see how the trend goes with NSW , i felt you might give another try for pte to boost your scores. 

Also i am.wondering why 6 years of your experience was deducted by ACS resulting zero pts for experience? 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

nimazzz said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I've submitted my EOI with 60 points (material science engineering) on Jun 2016 to NSW and there is no update up to this moment what so ever. I'm getting tired of their slow processing. My partner also lost 10 points because of her age and job as well. Anyone has any idea what to do? Is there any way to follow up? I'm scared they might never reply. It's getting soOoOoOOoOOooO long (((((
> Tnx


hi nimaz , are you waiting for an invite from NSW or approval from NSW ? 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ryanmic (Jul 30, 2014)

ksrikanthh said:


> hi mic,
> 
> invitation - once you submit your eoi , if your eoi is selected then you receive an email asking to submit the required documents to the state.
> 
> processing your application/approval - once you submit all the reqd documents to the state, they would verify/process them and send you an approval thereby you can apply for 190 visa by submitting all the reqd documents to DIBP ( you would receive a separate email from DIBP )


Thank you ksrikanthh


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

micdinesh said:


> Thank you ksrikanthh


Cheers 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Snober (Jan 23, 2017)

How much does it take to get approval email

Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

andreyx108b said:


> Any can be specified
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Cool  

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

Snober said:


> How much does it take to get approval email
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


Hi snober,
Although NSW has mentioned to give upto 12 weeks , they process the applications sooner and send out the approval earlier. Looking at the current trend probably 5 or 6 weeks. NSW was slow for sometime and they have started to increase pace recently so they might process application's faster. 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## mrit (Sep 23, 2016)

mrit said:


> What about 60+5 for 263111?
> 
> EOI: 13 Oct 2016
> Exp: 5 (4.6 years) Increasing 5 in Aug 2017
> ...




ksrikanth and/or friends - any assumptions on 263111 60+5 NSW (IWL).  
In my opinion, it may be the same criteria as compare to 2613*.....any thoughts?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mrk2016 (Jan 31, 2017)

I have done EEE in engineering hence they have deducted 6 years of exp. we need to have Major in computing in your acadamics to claim the experience else you need 6 years of exp to get your positive assesment.


----------



## Breath (Jun 2, 2016)

Hi everyone,

I received an approval (Valentine gift) from NSW today. Wish everyone luck 

Invite date: 16th Jan, 2017
Approval date: 14th Feb, 2017
Days to approval: 29


----------



## PankajPandav (Aug 22, 2016)

Breath said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I received an approval (Valentine gift) from NSW today. Wish everyone luck
> 
> ...


Congratulations mate..!!


----------



## tse (Nov 22, 2016)

Hi ,

I received the following email from Skillselect :
15 Feb 2017

Dear XXXX
Please be advised that you have received a message in your SkillSelect Mailbox Account.

To read the message, please click on the link which will direct you to the login page;

SkillSelect
Regards

SkillSelect System Administrator

Did anyone else also get this email? Could not find any mailbox in Skillselect or any links under Correspondence.

Thanks,
Tanya


----------



## Narayanan (Nov 3, 2016)

tse said:


> Hi ,
> 
> I received the following email from Skillselect :
> 15 Feb 2017
> ...


It happens when you created your EOI or when you update it . 

It might happen when you get an invite too. But I'm not sure as I am still chewing popcorn waiting for invite.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

myimmidream said:


> Sure, thanks Zaback!
> 
> However, I have already gone through the link and it gives a more generalized process view, whereas I am concerned about - if on 9th Feb NSW has sent invitations to 65 pointers why my case is not yet considered being a 70 pointer. Thanks!


I don't know any 2613 that got any invite on 9th Feb. 1 or 2 of them got in like Dec-Jan, but they had Superior English Skills.


----------



## ctselvan (Nov 4, 2016)

Breath said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I received an approval (Valentine gift) from NSW today. Wish everyone luck
> 
> ...




Congrats 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kartheish (Aug 24, 2016)

Breath said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I received an approval (Valentine gift) from NSW today. Wish everyone luck
> 
> ...


Congrats Breath...


----------



## PankajPandav (Aug 22, 2016)

Narayanan said:


> It happens when you created your EOI or when you update it .
> 
> It might happen when you get an invite too. But I'm not sure as I am still chewing popcorn waiting for invite.


Invite comes from different mail box. 
[email protected]
Keep an eye on this email id. 

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## sapphire28 (Dec 17, 2016)

guys. any idea when next we can have some NSW invites for 263111 code..


----------



## natali-new (Sep 21, 2014)

Narayanan said:


> tse said:
> 
> 
> > Hi ,
> ...


We have submitted eoi in January but have not received any notification to mail box ? 
Which status should be in SS! ?


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

Mrk2016 said:


> I have done EEE in engineering hence they have deducted 6 years of exp. we need to have Major in computing in your acadamics to claim the experience else you need 6 years of exp to get your positive assesment.


ah ok ! EEE played a key role.


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

Breath said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I received an approval (Valentine gift) from NSW today. Wish everyone luck
> 
> ...


great, congrats Breath  kindly update immitracker if applicable. cheers !


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

mrit said:


> ksrikanth and/or friends - any assumptions on 263111 60+5 NSW (IWL).
> In my opinion, it may be the same criteria as compare to 2613*.....any thoughts?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


hey mrit, 

yea, i think network engineer ( 2631 ) is equally challenging like 2613x  

also i predict the invites for 263111 might be lesser than those allocated to 2613x as it is sliced into 261311, 261312 and 261313 categories.

do u recall when was the last time people updated here after receiving invites for network engineer ?


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

natali-new said:


> We have submitted eoi in January but have not received any notification to mail box ?
> Which status should be in SS! ?


hi natalie,

the status would be displayed as "SUBMITTED".


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

sapphire28 said:


> guys. any idea when next we can have some NSW invites for 263111 code..


hi sapphire,

NSW has recently picked up speed. we can expect anytime soon.

coming soon !  #NSWInvitesInAction


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

sapphire28 said:


> guys. any idea when next we can have some NSW invites for 263111 code..




End of the week, this week or next. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kartheish (Aug 24, 2016)

andreyx108b said:


> End of the week, this week or next.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks Andrey for keeping up our hopes high.


----------



## Snober (Jan 23, 2017)

How much time does it take for the approval to come from NSW. they mention 12 weeks but want to know the actual trend.

Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Snober said:


> How much time does it take for the approval to come from NSW. they mention 12 weeks but want to know the actual trend.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk




3-6 weeks.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Snober (Jan 23, 2017)

Do they call the employers for ref check n all. i have submitted the expmof 3 companies . wll tgey call the 3 refrences 

Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


----------



## yousufkhan (Jul 11, 2016)

Snober said:


> Do they call the employers for ref check n all. i have submitted the expmof 3 companies . wll tgey call the 3 refrences
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


They randomly check references via call or email. They may check one or all three or none at all


----------



## Rvdumbu (Feb 15, 2017)

*190 Subclass Visa*

Hi, 

I am planning for Australia PR following are educational and work experience

Bachelor Degree: BTech (Information Technology)

Work Experience: 3Years 6 Months

Designation: Software Engineer

Need to write PTE exam. As per communication with client if I get 65 points in PTE will get 190 Subclass visa.

Can I apply for 190 Subclass visa, am I eligible for 190 subclass. Is it correct decision to apply for 190 Subclass visa. Please suggest me


----------



## sumitgupta22 (Sep 27, 2016)

Rvdumbu said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am planning for Australia PR following are educational and work experience
> 
> ...


Hi,
you will get - 
30 for age (considering you are less than 33)
15 for education (BTech + 2 years exp)
0 for Exp (3.5-2=1.5)
10 for english 
=55
55+5 SS, for 2613xx(Software Engineers), invite is almost impossible (atleast from NSW). I do not mean to discourage you. Infact I want to encourage you to target 79+ each in PTE so that you will get 20 points in language.

With 55 points (without SS), you can apply for Victoria next financial year ie July2017, and can be hopeful. But no guarantee.

HTH.


----------



## Snober (Jan 23, 2017)

Rvdumbu said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am planning for Australia PR following are educational and work experience
> 
> ...


It wud be better if u apply for 189with min 65 points without state 5 points. the cut off is 65 so there are no chances for with 55 as can be seen from prwvios draws. also u can get 5 poibts from spouse assessment. incase it is an option for u. pls do that. gud luck and hope for best. 

Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


----------



## sharat47 (Jun 7, 2016)

Does NSW give an invite for a particular occupation automatically according to their points criteria or they manually invite the ones meeting the criteria of higher English and so on? Basically I'm asking if a computer sends out the invite for a particular occupation or a person does it manually.


----------



## Rvdumbu (Feb 15, 2017)

sumitgupta22 said:


> Hi,
> you will get -
> 30 for age (considering you are less than 33)
> 15 for education (BTech + 2 years exp)
> ...


 If I get 79+ points in PTE then i will be getting 65 points, so can I get 189 visa with those points


----------



## rock_aussie (Dec 9, 2016)

Rvdumbu said:


> If I get 79+ points in PTE then i will be getting 65 points, so can I get 189 visa with those points


Even 65 for 189 visa is kinda 50-50. I mean no one would know how long you would need to wait. But yes if you get 70pts , then you will get invited in the next round itself.


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

sharat47 said:


> Does NSW give an invite for a particular occupation automatically according to their points criteria or they manually invite the ones meeting the criteria of higher English and so on? Basically I'm asking if a computer sends out the invite for a particular occupation or a person does it manually.


hi sharat, I understand that NSW state invites are not automated meaning they are not similar to 189 where they are released automatically. NSW eois would be manually processed and finally the state would send emails for selected eois. 

Feel free to add your thoughts! 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rvdumbu (Feb 15, 2017)

Hi, 

I am planning for Australia PR following are educational and work experience

Masters: MCA

Work Experience: 5Years 10Months

Designation: Software Engineer

Need to write PTE exam. 

For which subclass visa I am eligible....?


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

Rvdumbu said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am planning for Australia PR following are educational and work experience
> 
> ...


hi rvdumbu , you can apply both 189 and 190(state). Although you are eligible for 489 I would suggest to not opt it as it is not much beneficial (this is not a pr visa)

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rvdumbu (Feb 15, 2017)

So for this how many points do I need to get in PTE ...?


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

Rvdumbu said:


> So for this how many points do I need to get in PTE ...?


Is your MCA education a full time or part time degree? 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rvdumbu (Feb 15, 2017)

Full Time


----------



## Rvdumbu (Feb 15, 2017)

ksrikanthh said:


> Is your MCA education a full time or part time degree?
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


Full Time


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

Rvdumbu said:


> Full Time


Ok. I see you stand with following pts breakdown

Education 15 pts
Age 30 pts (if you are under 32 years )
Experience - you would get 5 pts 
Pte - if you score 65 in LRSW you can try 190 NSW and VIC 
If you score in 79 in LRSW you can apply 189 and you would immediately receive it. 

Basically with 60 pts its highly unlikely and difficult to receive 189. 

With 65 and more pts you would receive 189. 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rvdumbu (Feb 15, 2017)

ksrikanthh said:


> Ok. I see you stand with following pts breakdown
> 
> Education 15 pts
> Age 30 pts (if you are under 32 years )
> ...


Ok as mentioned in the above points
Education 15 pts
Age 30 pts
Exp: 0 pts

So for this how much points in PTE should I get for applying 189 as well as 190


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

Rvdumbu said:


> Ok as mentioned in the above points
> Education 15 pts
> Age 30 pts
> Exp: 0 pts
> ...


For experience based on your acs results you can check if u stand with zero or 5 pts. 

If u have zero pts for experience then you may have to score 79 in pte in LRSW reaching to 65 pts for 189. For 190 state gives you 5 more pts so you would get 65+5 for 190. 

Do u have an option to claim partner pts ?

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rvdumbu (Feb 15, 2017)

ksrikanthh said:


> For experience based on your acs results you can check if u stand with zero or 5 pts.
> 
> If u have zero pts for experience then you may have to score 79 in pte in LRSW reaching to 65 pts for 189. For 190 state gives you 5 more pts so you would get 65+5 for 190.
> 
> ...


I am having 3.6 yrs experience that means for experience I will be getting ZERO points and I am not married.


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

Rvdumbu said:


> I am having 3.6 yrs experience that means for experience I will be getting ZERO points and I am not married.


Ok in that case would suggest you to target 79 in pte. 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rvdumbu (Feb 15, 2017)

ksrikanthh said:


> Ok in that case would suggest you to target 79 in pte.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


Thanks for the information


----------



## sumitgupta22 (Sep 27, 2016)

Rvdumbu said:


> If I get 79+ points in PTE then i will be getting 65 points, so can I get 189 visa with those points


Yes, you should get that after a little wait. Current wait-list is about 45 days and going fwd it might increase a bit. But definitely you will get invite with 65 points in 189.


----------



## adahmed (Jan 20, 2017)

*189 vs 190 and US PCC*



zaback21 said:


> Yes you will get 189 invite if you don't apply for 190. Refusing 190 won't have any effect on your 189.


A. Friends I need advice on 189 vs 190: 

1. 189 Invite Received - To apply for Visa Invite and lodge on or before 16 April 2017
2. 190 NSW Nomination Invite Received - To apply for Nomination
3. Best date to lodge my application (as securing US PCC may take 2-3 months)

B. Help on: 
3. Issuance of PCC from United States - Channelers from Pakistan - Processing time - Getting fingerprints on card (any official agents/technicians) - Can anyone help me with this please!

Apparently, it seems that I must go for 189 as it's a Visa Invite and it's federal / Independent visa which doesn't come with any strings attached to it. But the only problem for me to lodge an application is to secure US PCC, which would take around 2 to 3 months (as listed on FBI site). 

1. So I am not sure what would be the ideal time to lodge an application. If I lodge one soon, I am sure CO may ask me to submit US PCC which could take time and I was told by someone that CO must be responded within 28 days of query. So should I buy maximum time and lodge my application around April 15 and accordingly upload all relevant documents around that time and expect to receive US PCC around that time which I could upload without worrying about CO query and 28 days response time?

2. Is it correct to assume that until I lodge my application I can't be assigned HAP or other relevant IDs for medical examination? Is it something I can undergo without accepting visa Invite but can still somehow generate HAP/relevant ID which the clinic requires? I was also told by someone that you don't go for medical until CO prompts you to, which I kinda find absurd - Please help me understand how this works?

3. My friend (he was granted 190 visa around April 2016) suggests that now that i have received 190 state nomination invite I must get nominated and apply in parallel for US PCC and hopefully I will have enough time to submit my PCC under 190 as compared to 189 because there is a possibility that I might not be able to respond to CO query within alloted 28 days in respect of US PCC and I could be refused visa. 

Another reason why I am told to go for 190 is because its faster compared to 189. So he thinks in my situation 190 (state nomination approval + visa grant along with US PCC submission) could be viable and faster option compared to 189. 

I had to explain aforementioned scenario to make sure I could be advised accordingly by people who might have been in the same situation in past or at least can suggest based on their understanding of the process. Need your advice, it's urgent!

Thanks in advance!


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

sumitgupta22 said:


> Yes, you should get that after a little wait. Current wait-list is about 45 days and going fwd it might increase a bit. But definitely you will get invite with 65 points in 189.


hi sumit, what is your total years of experience and skilled experience given by acs ?


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

adahmed said:


> A. Friends I need advice on 189 vs 190:
> 
> 1. 189 Invite Received - To apply for Visa Invite and lodge on or before 16 April 2017
> 2. 190 NSW Nomination Invite Received - To apply for Nomination
> ...



These are what you need to apply: 

After you have been invited - Live & Work in New South Wales



> The following documents are required for every application:
> 
> Bio-data page of your passport – please do not scan the entire passport.
> Current skills assessment from the relevant assessing authority for your nominated occupation.
> ...


I don't see you need PCC to accept 190 Invite. That's more likely after you lodge for Visa application. And even then you will be given time to collect all the documents.

If you are certain you will get 189, then you can wait. Else it's better to have as one said: A bird in hand is better than two in bush.




> 1. So I am not sure what would be the ideal time to lodge an application. If I lodge one soon, I am sure CO may ask me to submit US PCC which could take time and I was told by someone that CO must be responded within 28 days of query. So should I buy maximum time and lodge my application around April 15 and accordingly upload all relevant documents around that time and expect to receive US PCC around that time which I could upload without worrying about CO query and 28 days response time?


There is no such thing as *ideal time*. ideal time is as soon as you get invite. The earliest you apply, the earliest you get invite approval, the earliest you get grant.

Also there is no such thing as* applying soon*.You are supposed to apply soon. CO is reasonable and he/she understands, it takes time to get PCC. They will wait. All you have to prove that you applied, so sending them receipt of PCC is good enough. It's your loss if you get PCC late, it's not CO's loss. The late you apply, the late you get. They won't cancel your Visa cos you were late. There are people who have been waiting over 1.5 years, you don't want to be on that list.




> 2. Is it correct to assume that until I lodge my application I can't be assigned HAP or other relevant IDs for medical examination? Is it something I can undergo without accepting visa Invite but can still somehow generate HAP/relevant ID which the clinic requires? I was also told by someone that you don't go for medical until CO prompts you to, which I kinda find absurd - Please help me understand how this works?


No. You do medical before you apply. The best day would be to do your medical the day or a week before you get invite. I am assuming you lodge the day you get invite in EOI. This way you are not wasting time. See this how to do it. http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...lodge-grant-gang-2017-a-106.html#post11946185

If CO has to ask you to do your medical, you just lost 1-3 months for that. You don't want to be late to get grant.

Please read this too. http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...tations-february-2017-a-102.html#post11972241



> 3. My friend (he was granted 190 visa around April 2016) suggests that now that i have received 190 state nomination invite I must get nominated and apply in parallel for US PCC and hopefully I will have enough time to submit my PCC under 190 as compared to 189 because there is a possibility that I might not be able to respond to CO query within alloted 28 days in respect of US PCC and I could be refused visa.


Again PCC and accepting state nomination has no relation whatsoever. Don't mix one with another.

State nomination invites expire in 14 days, so you don't have much time. There is no such thing as not being able to respond to CO inquiry. You tell CO and show proof of PCC receipt as I mentioned above.



> Another reason why I am told to go for 190 is because its faster compared to 189. So he thinks in my situation 190 (state nomination approval + visa grant along with US PCC submission) could be viable and faster option compared to 189.
> 
> I had to explain aforementioned scenario to make sure I could be advised accordingly by people who might have been in the same situation in past or at least can suggest based on their understanding of the process. Need your advice, it's urgent!
> 
> Thanks in advance!


If I were you and if I had no issue living in NSW unless you have other state in mind, I would take 190 now. April is too far ahead and I don't know what your occupation is that you feel you will get it in April. Most of the occupation ceiling closes by 29 March.

If you apply today for 190, 1 month to get approval and lodge in a month. That's still 1 month earlier than your April invite. 190 is said to be more priority but overall 190/189 takes the same time.

Also, your other post:



adahmed said:


> Zaback21, your response to this query and previous relevant queries was really helpful, appreciate it.
> 
> Unfortunately, I didn't know about US PCC until now that I will have to submit one. Now that I have been invited for 189 on Feb. 15, 2017, I would like to confirm if applying around deadline April 16, 2017 (within 60 days) could affect my chances due to quota limit? Since it may take around 3/3.5 months to obtain US PCC what would be the ideal date apply in respect of my 189 visa invite?


Well you only need US PCC if you been to USA. It only applies to him, since I know he been to US. Not everybody needs US PCC. So, don't confuse the two.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

adahmed said:


> A. Friends I need advice on 189 vs 190:
> 
> 1. 189 Invite Received - To apply for Visa Invite and lodge on or before 16 April 2017
> 2. 190 NSW Nomination Invite Received - To apply for Nomination
> 3. Best date to lodge my application (as securing US PCC may take 2-3 months)


If you have received 189, you can't apply or no need to apply for 190 anymore. 
Also look at my above post and ignore the 190 invite then.


----------



## natali-new (Sep 21, 2014)

My points for accountant are 70 (age 30, diploma 15, experience 15, English 10). I don't believe I can improve English  
Is it visible to add 5 points for spouse and apply for Nsw 190 with 75+5? We are both in Csol list. 
Not sure, Nsw is interested in proficient English level. 
Pls kindly advise!


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

natali-new said:


> My points for accountant are 70 (age 30, diploma 15, experience 15, English 10). I don't believe I can improve English
> Is it visible to add 5 points for spouse and apply for Nsw 190 with 75+5? We are both in Csol list.
> Not sure, Nsw is interested in proficient English level.
> Pls kindly advise!


If you can't improve English, then your best bet would be to wait it out and get your invite July 2017.

I am not sure if 75 points will help you get 190. I think it does, but some says it doesn't. If it won't take long, no harm trying it and have 75 points for NSW 190.

I think if both of you are here, then only NSW will consider. http://www.industry.nsw.gov.au/__da...-priority-skilled-occupation-list-2016-17.pdf


----------



## natali-new (Sep 21, 2014)

zaback21 said:


> natali-new said:
> 
> 
> > My points for accountant are 70 (age 30, diploma 15, experience 15, English 10). I don't believe I can improve English
> ...


Main applicant is present in sol and Nsw csol while I am in csol of SA state only with special requirements to this occupation (red flag)


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

natali-new said:


> Main applicant is present in sol and Nsw csol while I am in csol of SA state only with special requirements to this occupation (red flag)


Well I would say, if main applicant can't increase points with English, waiting would be the only thing to do now.


----------



## natali-new (Sep 21, 2014)

zaback21 said:


> natali-new said:
> 
> 
> > Main applicant is present in sol and Nsw csol while I am in csol of SA state only with special requirements to this occupation (red flag)
> ...


Thank you so much ?


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

natali-new said:


> Thank you so much ?


4.5 months more for 189. Lets not forget you may get 190 NSW invite too before that.


----------



## natali-new (Sep 21, 2014)

zaback21 said:


> natali-new said:
> 
> 
> > Thank you so much ?
> ...


I have read thru the forum there are abt 15000 applicants for accountant , like estimation.


----------



## adahmed (Jan 20, 2017)

zaback21 said:


> adahmed said:
> 
> 
> > A. Friends I need advice on 189 vs 190:
> ...


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

natali-new said:


> I have read thru the forum there are abt 15000 applicants for accountant , like estimation.


Sadly that's kinda true. The only thing to do is to pray that the cut-off point don't go to 75.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

adahmed said:


> zaback21 said:
> 
> 
> > My other details include:
> ...


----------



## natali-new (Sep 21, 2014)

zaback21 said:


> Sadly that's kinda true. The only thing to do is to pray that the cut-off point don't go to 75.


it is not honestly, they should satisfy all pending applicants with cutoff 70p by Jul or in Jul. and then for new submitters to apply 75p criteria


----------



## alejandrosp (Feb 8, 2017)

*190 Sponsorship NSW*

Hi guys!! I submitted my EOI on August 22nd 2016 with 55 points + 5 SS. I am starting to think I will never get invited and it's frustrating. Do you honestly think I have a shot? I need to make a decision pretty soon whereas trying to stay in the US, keep waiting or getting 79 on PTE. Opinions please. Thanks!

Electronics Engineer
Age: 30 points
Bachelor's degree: 15 points (EA)
PTE: 10 points (score 74)
Work experience: 0

Total: 55 + 5 = 60 points.

Thank you!!


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

natali-new said:


> it is not honestly, they should satisfy all pending applicants with cutoff 70p by Jul or in Jul. and then for new submitters to apply 75p criteria




Its a competitive system, based on demand, not first come first serve. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

alejandrosp said:


> Hi guys!! I submitted my EOI on August 22nd 2016 with 55 points + 5 SS. I am starting to think I will never get invited and it's frustrating. Do you honestly think I have a shot? I need to make a decision pretty soon whereas trying to stay in the US, keep waiting or getting 79 on PTE. Opinions please. Thanks!
> 
> Electronics Engineer
> Age: 30 points
> ...


hi alejandrosp,

my thoughts : i think chances are slim with 55+5 for Electronics Engineer for sometime. i would say keep tracking for NSW invites for couple of months because they would release more invites ( overall ) and can figure out more info on the trends of Electronic Engineer.

also do u recall when was the last time someone received invite for EE from NSW ?

at the same time, if you have an option - i would highly recommend to appear for PTE and target 79 to boost your point scores.


----------



## IndAus11 (Jul 21, 2016)

*NSW invites??*

Guys,

Any good news today?? It's thursday... Waiting to hear? 

Thanks!! op2:
_______________________________________________________________________________
Skilled Independent 189 | ANZSCO Code : 261313 - Software Engineer
PTE : 06-Jun-2016, L78, R76, S76, W81
ACS Applied : 03-Jun-2016
ACS +ve : 21-Jun-2016
EOI(189) Applied on : 23-Jun-2016 (60 Points)
EOI invitation : Awaited
EOI(190) Applied on : 08-Nov-2016 (65 Points)
EOI invitation : Awaited


----------



## Ryanmic (Jul 30, 2014)

IndAus11 said:


> Guys,
> 
> Any good news today?? It's thursday... Waiting to hear?
> 
> ...


If you dont mind please share your point splitups ?.

Sent from my SM-N915G using Tapatalk


----------



## Snober (Jan 23, 2017)

IndAus11 said:


> Guys,
> 
> Any good news today?? It's thursday... Waiting to hear?
> 
> ...


I guess you would have to increase your points to get an invite. 189 cut off is 65 points without 5 of state. also for nsw 190 the ct off is no less than 70. i am talking from exp in these forums. english is the area thatcan help increase. gud luck n fingures crossed. 

Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


----------



## sumitgupta22 (Sep 27, 2016)

ksrikanthh said:


> hi sumit, what is your total years of experience and skilled experience given by acs ?


11.3-4=7.3 

4 years were deducted by ACS as my BTech was in Electronics.


----------



## Ryanmic (Jul 30, 2014)

sumitgupta22 said:


> 11.3-4=7.3
> 
> 4 years were deducted by ACS as my BTech was in Electronics.


Iam also having similar point on the same code applied recen

HAD hope !! before reading ur recent msg..but now 

Sent from my SM-N915G using Tapatalk


----------



## Himanshu Patel (Mar 26, 2015)

Category : 312212 (civil engineering technician) 
PTE Attempt : 10 points
Education : 10 points 
Age : 30 points 
work experience : 5 points
EOI date of effect : 02/Nov/2016 ( 190 (NSW 55+5 ) =60)
Invitation : 9/Dec/ 2016 
application lodge : 20/Dec/2016
approval : waiting


Guys.....I am little bit confused here.
I have seen many applicants are receiving approval even though invitation after me (as per MYVISATRACKER)...

how NSW prioritise application process??????
??????????


----------



## sumitgupta22 (Sep 27, 2016)

micdinesh said:


> Iam also having similar point on the same code applied recen
> 
> HAD hope !! before reading ur recent msg..but now
> 
> Sent from my SM-N915G using Tapatalk


You applied for Victoria? Victoria is closed till June for ICT professionals.


----------



## Ryanmic (Jul 30, 2014)

sumitgupta22 said:


> You applied for Victoria? Victoria is closed till June for ICT professionals.


No..I changed it back to NSW .asper advice from Krish.....

Sent from my SM-N915G using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

No updates guys? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Roy2017 (Apr 23, 2016)

andreyx108b said:


> No updates guys?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




No invitation rain till now 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sounddonor (May 1, 2013)

One of my friend got NSW invite in ICT BA 70 points


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sumitgupta22 (Sep 27, 2016)

sanjeewa said:


> One of my friend got NSW invite in ICT BA 70 points
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sanjeewa, congratz for your 189 invite.. 

Had I not turned 33 last month, I would be partying with you..


----------



## sounddonor (May 1, 2013)

sumitgupta22 said:


> Sanjeewa, congratz for your 189 invite..
> 
> 
> 
> Had I not turned 33 last month, I would be partying with you..




I feel sorry about you bro. Wish you a speed grant ...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PankajPandav (Aug 22, 2016)

Hi All,
I received NSW Nomination approval email today.
Please let me know the steps for further process and what all documents are needed.


----------



## Sammani (Oct 31, 2016)

PankajPandav said:


> Hi All,
> I received NSW Nomination approval email today.
> Please let me know the steps for further process and what all documents are needed.


Heyyy .... congrats.... when did u lodge it for nomination? i mean when did u pay the fees?


----------



## PankajPandav (Aug 22, 2016)

Sammani said:


> Heyyy .... congrats.... when did u lodge it for nomination? i mean when did u pay the fees?


Hi Sammani,
I applied for nomination on 11 Feb.


----------



## IndAus11 (Jul 21, 2016)

micdinesh said:


> If you dont mind please share your point splitups ?.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N915G using Tapatalk


Age - 30
Edu - 15
Exp - 5
Eng - 10
SS - 5

_______________________________________________________________________________
Skilled Independent 189 | ANZSCO Code : 261313 - Software Engineer
PTE : 06-Jun-2016, L78, R76, S76, W81
ACS Applied : 03-Jun-2016
ACS +ve : 21-Jun-2016
EOI(189) Applied on : 23-Jun-2016 (60 Points)
EOI invitation : Awaited
EOI(190) Applied on : 08-Nov-2016 (65 Points)
EOI invitation : Awaited


----------



## libati (Dec 21, 2016)

ksrikanthh said:


> oh ok, if possible can you create a test dummy eoi and suspend it for a day or two ? and then can u resume it back to check if the eoi date of effect remains same or change ? and finally withdraw the test eoi - once you withdraw the eoi is no more valid.
> 
> at the same time - would also request folks here who already experienced in suspending the eoi's and confirm if eoi date of effect change or not !



Thanks Srikanth.

I just tested this and my DOE remained the same.


----------



## Heprex (Dec 21, 2016)

A quiet week for NSW. Come on NSW, pick up the phase.


----------



## Ryanmic (Jul 30, 2014)

Ceiling Counts are still reflecting old numbers https://www.border.gov.au/Busi/Empl/skillselect

When will it get updated ? I am referring to 2613 code


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

micdinesh said:


> Ceiling Counts are still reflecting old numbers https://www.border.gov.au/Busi/Empl/skillselect
> 
> When will it get updated ? I am referring to 2613 code


Usually 1 week after. So next Wednesday most likely.


----------



## sapphire28 (Dec 17, 2016)

Guys!! Any news about NSW invites..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

sapphire28 said:


> Guys!! Any news about NSW invites..
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It may happen next Thursday/Friday like last time, 1 week after the 1st Feb 189 invite. Plus 9th Feb invite expires by 23 rd Feb. So, they may wait for the unaccepted invite to go back to the pool before inviting again.


----------



## jas81 (Jan 13, 2017)

PankajPandav said:


> Sammani said:
> 
> 
> > Heyyy .... congrats.... when did u lodge it for nomination? i mean when did u pay the fees?
> ...


Congrats!
Just trying to understand the process as I have also submitted the application yesterday.
When you said invited, is it just an email, or the status is changed in skillselect too?and what's next step?please throw some light.

Thanks 
261312 with 70 points 
NSW 190 invited on feb 9
NSW 190 applied on Feb 15, awaiting approval


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

jas81 said:


> Congrats!
> Just trying to understand the process as I have also submitted the application yesterday.
> When you said invited, is it just an email, or the status is changed in skillselect too?and what's next step?please throw some light.
> 
> ...


After you apply from the email you received, NSW will approve your invite. Once that happens, your SkillSelect account will get locked and you will see 190 invitation under the Invitations tab.. Then you lodge your 190 Visa.

He got his nomination approval, so now he can apply 190 from the SkillSelect invitation.


----------



## Fazil3 (Jul 20, 2016)

Everything same as me, including EOI date



IndAus11 said:


> Age - 30
> Edu - 15
> Exp - 5
> Eng - 10
> ...


----------



## IndAus11 (Jul 21, 2016)

Fazil3 said:


> Everything same as me, including EOI date


I am going crazy waiting since June... :wacko:

Now, my only hope is SS coz at 60 points I will never get 189 invite.

Or Else, I have to wait till December 2017 so that my relevant exp become 5 years and I will get 5 extra points.

Thanks!! 
_______________________________________________________________________________
Skilled Independent 189 | ANZSCO Code : 261313 - Software Engineer
PTE : 06-Jun-2016, L78, R76, S76, W81
ACS Applied : 03-Jun-2016
ACS +ve : 21-Jun-2016
EOI(189) Applied on : 23-Jun-2016 (60 Points)
EOI invitation : Awaited
EOI(190) Applied on : 08-Nov-2016 (65 Points)
EOI invitation : Awaited


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

IndAus11 said:


> I am going crazy waiting since June... :wacko:
> 
> Now, my only hope is SS coz at 60 points I will never get 189 invite.
> 
> ...


hi IndAus11 buddy,

could you please share your total years of experience and skilled experience given by ACS ?


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

sumitgupta22 said:


> 11.3-4=7.3
> 
> 4 years were deducted by ACS as my BTech was in Electronics.


oh ok! so you have 10 pts for experience and 10 pts for english - am i correct ?


----------



## shailsol (Jun 13, 2016)

What's you DOB?




sumitgupta22 said:


> Sanjeewa, congratz for your 189 invite..
> 
> Had I not turned 33 last month, I would be partying with you..


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

micdinesh said:


> Iam also having similar point on the same code applied recen
> 
> HAD hope !! before reading ur recent msg..but now
> 
> Sent from my SM-N915G using Tapatalk


hii dinesh, 

do you have 10 pts for exp and 10 pts english ?


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

andreyx108b said:


> No updates guys?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


yea, looks like it' was silent today and expecting it to remain same tomo as well. let's see.

if it continues to be silent tomo, i think next week anytime we may have high chances for invite rain !


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

sanjeewa said:


> One of my friend got NSW invite in ICT BA 70 points
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


superb! congrats to your friend sanjeewa !


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

PankajPandav said:


> Hi All,
> I received NSW Nomination approval email today.
> Please let me know the steps for further process and what all documents are needed.


great, congrats pankaj  cheeerss !


----------



## natali-new (Sep 21, 2014)

ksrikanthh said:


> PankajPandav said:
> 
> 
> > Hi All,
> ...


You should go to DIPB and read. Also there are lot of topics here where people typed the all list


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

Heprex said:


> A quiet week for NSW. Come on NSW, pick up the phase.


definitely definitely !!

one of the most expected invites - that's going to bring happiness to many of our 32 teeths and rejoice 

many are eagerly awaiting to dance in the rain of invites so called NSW invites. 

coming soon #NSWInvitesInAction


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

libati said:


> Thanks Srikanth.
> 
> I just tested this and my DOE remained the same.


excellent, thank you for the confirmation libati  

so when we suspend an eoi and resume it back the DOE doesn't change provided there are no additional pts added to eoi.


----------



## Rmarw (Jan 30, 2017)

sanjeewa said:


> One of my friend got NSW invite in ICT BA 70 points
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hi Sanjeewa, congrats to your friend, could you confirm that he got NSW invite for 70 points w/o as or with, I mean was his points were 65+5 or 70+5.


----------



## Oz_batman (Nov 5, 2016)

sanjeewa said:


> One of my friend got NSW invite in ICT BA 70 points
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


can you please tell me the break up of his/her points, it would be really helpful.


----------



## handyjohn (Jul 14, 2016)

Guys there has been a trend of dates on which NSW issue invitations in bulk. Like 13/01/2017 then 09/02/2017. Usually NSW used to issue bulk invitations right after DIBP round but after after Christmas vacations this trend is not followed by NSW like before. I think next dates will be either before 20 feb or if not then 3-5 march 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

handyjohn said:


> Guys there has been a trend of dates on which NSW issue invitations in bulk. Like 13/01/2017 then 09/02/2017. Usually NSW used to issue bulk invitations right after DIBP round but after after Christmas vacations this trend is not followed by NSW like before. I think next dates will be either before 20 feb or if not then 3-5 march
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I think it might be after 23rd Feb. They may want to wait for the invited 190 nominees who didn't accept their invite on 9 Feb to go back to the pool to invite again.

But it won't follow any trend before, cos NSW is yet to invite their bulk bulk invites they usually do every year in the month of Feb-May, when they invite around 500-600 people per month to fill their 4000 quota.


----------



## davidlk03 (Jul 4, 2016)

zaback21 said:


> I think it might be after 23rd Feb. They may want to wait for the invited 190 nominees who didn't accept their invite on 9 Feb to go back to the pool to invite again.
> 
> But it won't follow any trend before, cos NSW is yet to invite their bulk bulk invites they usually do every year in the month of Feb-May, when they invite around 500-600 people per month to fill their 4000 quota.


I think NSW and DIBP has been playing smart games as NSW invites candidates with high points just before the 189 round and the candidates are invited again in the 189 round just after a week..

If they really wanted to run smoothly they should invite people after the 189 round which would increase the chances of other people waiting in the queue with similar or lower points. 
It's only them to blame as how they build up the high pointers and just invite few of them and then the the next time again continues, 
If this happens no wonder it would be a dream for pro-rata occupations to get the invitation..


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

handyjohn said:


> Guys there has been a trend of dates on which NSW issue invitations in bulk. Like 13/01/2017 then 09/02/2017. Usually NSW used to issue bulk invitations right after DIBP round but after after Christmas vacations this trend is not followed by NSW like before. I think next dates will be either before 20 feb or if not then 3-5 march
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


hi john,

do u have an idea if NSW sent bulk invites right after the 189 round in the previous programme year during feb 2016 ?


----------



## sounddonor (May 1, 2013)

Rmarw said:


> Hi Sanjeewa, congrats to your friend, could you confirm that he got NSW invite for 70 points w/o as or with, I mean was his points were 65+5 or 70+5.




70+5


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

ksrikanthh said:


> hi john,
> 
> do u have an idea if NSW sent bulk invites right after the 189 round in the previous programme year during feb 2016 ?


No mate, there is no such trend.


----------



## ctselvan (Nov 4, 2016)

Mates, good news. My NSW nomination application got approved. I received ITA from Skillselect just now. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ryanmic (Jul 30, 2014)

ctselvan said:


> Mates, good news. My NSW nomination application got approved. I received ITA from Skillselect just now.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congrats☺ Best of luck !!!

Sent from my SM-N915G using Tapatalk


----------



## Ryanmic (Jul 30, 2014)

ksrikanthh said:


> hii dinesh,
> 
> do you have 10 pts for exp and 10 pts english ?


Hey sri. Somehow missed ur chat..yes that is correct, i have 10 pnts for exp

Sent from my SM-N915G using Tapatalk


----------



## IndAus11 (Jul 21, 2016)

ksrikanthh said:


> hi IndAus11 buddy,
> 
> could you please share your total years of experience and skilled experience given by ACS ?


My total exp is 8.2 years 
Acs deducted 4 years 
Now my relevant exp is 8.2-4 = 4.2 years!! 

Thanks!! 
_______________________________________________________________________________
Skilled Independent 189 | ANZSCO Code : 261313 - Software Engineer
PTE : 06-Jun-2016, L78, R76, S76, W81
ACS Applied : 03-Jun-2016
ACS +ve : 21-Jun-2016
EOI(189) Applied on : 23-Jun-2016 (60 Points)
EOI invitation : Awaited
EOI(190) Applied on : 08-Nov-2016 (65 Points)
EOI invitation : Awaited


----------



## hari_it_ram (Jun 30, 2013)

After all the wait for nearly a year, it's time for NSW to release their invite in big amounts. Let's see whether we can see some today. For god sake not 65+5 again for ICT. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. Please excuse typos.


----------



## Snober (Jan 23, 2017)

ctselvan said:


> Mates, good news. My NSW nomination application got approved. I received ITA from Skillselect just now.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congrats .... in how many days ur application got approved . and which job code have you applied for.

Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


----------



## Mbhasin (Apr 12, 2016)

Hi All

My friend has opened an EOI on 19 Jan 2017 for 261112 with 65(189)+5(ss) but has one eoi for 189 and 190 (means he opened it for all SS and independent) , 

should he open just 1 for NSW SS or open an EOI for 189 and 190 is good to receive the invitation for both 189 and 190


----------



## libati (Dec 21, 2016)

ksrikanthh said:


> excellent, thank you for the confirmation libati
> 
> so when we suspend an eoi and resume it back the DOE doesn't change provided there are no additional pts added to eoi.


Yes.


----------



## Ryanmic (Jul 30, 2014)

You guys seen any rejection in NSW in the recent days ?....seems a guy got rejected. After 17 weeks on victoria ss..posted on another thread.

Sent from my SM-N915G using Tapatalk


----------



## ctselvan (Nov 4, 2016)

Snober said:


> Congrats .... in how many days ur application got approved . and which job code have you applied for.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


Thank you Snober! In 3 days my NSW application got approved!

Here you go:

ANZSCO - 262111 (Database Administrator) - Stream 2

Points breakdown (60+5):

PTE - 10 | Education - 15 | Age - 25 | Experience - 10 | State - 5

EOI - 29th October 2016
NSW - 9th Feb 2017 (Invite to apply for nomination)
NSW - 14th Feb 2017 (Applied for nomination)
NSW - 17th Feb 2017 (Approved)
ITA - 17th Feb 2017


----------



## ctselvan (Nov 4, 2016)

micdinesh said:


> Congrats☺ Best of luck !!!
> 
> Sent from my SM-N915G using Tapatalk


Thank you Dinesh!


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

Mbhasin said:


> Hi All
> 
> My friend has opened an EOI on 19 Jan 2017 for 261112 with 65(189)+5(ss) but has one eoi for 189 and 190 (means he opened it for all SS and independent) ,
> 
> should he open just 1 for NSW SS or open an EOI for 189 and 190 is good to receive the invitation for both 189 and 190


He can have one EOI for 189 and 190(NSW). However, he needs to choose both the options in it.

If you need to apply for for any other state choose the respective state name and create another EOI for 190 alone.


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

micdinesh said:


> You guys seen any rejection in NSW in the recent days ?....seems a guy got rejected. After 17 weeks on victoria ss..posted on another thread.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N915G using Tapatalk


I'd seen in myimmitracker.com but, none talking about it in the forum in recent past


----------



## kklas (Sep 14, 2016)

Hello seniors, 
I am going to fill my EOI. Please someone let me know how NSW selects to send ITAs?

I mean what are the priority factors? (ie: occupation, English,...) I guess total points are not the main factor.

Cheers


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

kklas said:


> Hello seniors,
> I am going to fill my EOI. Please someone let me know how NSW selects to send ITAs?
> 
> I mean what are the priority factors? (ie: occupation, English,...) I guess total points are not the main factor.
> ...


*The selection process is competitive.* Candidates are selected and ranked in the following order:

Occupation
Australian Department of Immigration and Border Protection (DIBP) points score
English language ability
Skilled employment

Where candidates have the same ranking on these criteria at the time of selection, they will be further ranked based on the date and time that their points claims were last updated in SkillSelect.


Sources: Selecting applicants - Live & Work in New South Wales


----------



## chinkyjenn (Jan 26, 2017)

aussiedream87 said:


> He can have one EOI for 189 and 190(NSW). However, he needs to choose both the options in it.
> 
> If you need to apply for for any other state choose the respective state name and create another EOI for 190 alone.


Hi Aussiedream87, 

What do you mean by 'he needs to choose both the options in it'? 
Coz If you just want to create a separate EOI for 190, you should only tick 190 option right?


----------



## hari_it_ram (Jun 30, 2013)

Congratulations ctselvan  



ctselvan said:


> Thank you Snober! In 3 days my NSW application got approved!
> 
> Here you go:
> 
> ...


----------



## Snober (Jan 23, 2017)

ctselvan said:


> Thank you Snober! In 3 days my NSW application got approved!
> 
> Here you go:
> 
> ...


Thats quiet quick ... U seem to be lucky .... I am also waiting for approval. I have submited the app on 10 feb as i got invite 8 feb. Hopefully i get it soon. 

Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


----------



## kklas (Sep 14, 2016)

aussiedream87 said:


> *The selection process is competitive.* Candidates are selected and ranked in the following order:
> 
> Occupation
> Australian Department of Immigration and Border Protection (DIBP) points score
> ...



Thank you for such a detailing reply.  I am gonna fill my EOI for NSW 190 (55+5) without points on Engish. 

Hope I might have a slim chance then :fingerscrossed:


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

davidlk03 said:


> I think NSW and DIBP has been playing smart games as NSW invites candidates with high points just before the 189 round and the candidates are invited again in the 189 round just after a week..
> 
> If they really wanted to run smoothly they should invite people after the 189 round which would increase the chances of other people waiting in the queue with similar or lower points.
> It's only them to blame as how they build up the high pointers and just invite few of them and then the the next time again continues,
> If this happens no wonder it would be a dream for pro-rata occupations to get the invitation..


But that is an absolute waste of time since if they gets invited for 189 next week, their EOI will be locked and most people will be waiting for it.

Unless NSW plans to scam and earn $300 from them, I see no reason why that would be the case. It takes 1 month at least to get 190 approval and they would get 189 invite and SkillSelect locked by then.

So, even if anyone tries to accept it, they will still end up with 189. I think it is now more to do with too many 70 pointers on Pro rata who needs to clear up before 65 pointers gets the 190, or as I think, they hardly invited any bulk yet. Only one 70 pointers from this board got invited in 233914 last week for 190 and he accepted 189 or had to accept it as his EOI got locked anyway.

They need to invite 50-100 per occupation, then only they will be able to reach the 65 pointers and perhaps get some request for 190 invitation. Else it's just a waste of time for now till 12 April when most occupation ceiling reaches. Till then no 70 pointers will accept or can accept 190.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

ctselvan said:


> Mates, good news. My NSW nomination application got approved. I received ITA from Skillselect just now.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congrats !


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

chinkyjenn said:


> Hi Aussiedream87,
> 
> What do you mean by 'he needs to choose both the options in it'?
> Coz If you just want to create a separate EOI for 190, you should only tick 190 option right?


Well you can select both 189 and 190 in one EOI, I think that's what he meant.


----------



## jas81 (Jan 13, 2017)

Congrats mate!
How much time is usually given for accepting the ITA and making the payment?



ctselvan said:


> Snober said:
> 
> 
> > Congrats .... in how many days ur application got approved . and which job code have you applied for.
> ...


----------



## ctselvan (Nov 4, 2016)

Snober said:


> Thats quiet quick ... U seem to be lucky .... I am also waiting for approval. I have submited the app on 10 feb as i got invite 8 feb. Hopefully i get it soon.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk




I'm surprised too. All the best for quick approval. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ctselvan (Nov 4, 2016)

jas81 said:


> Congrats mate!
> How much time is usually given for accepting the ITA and making the payment?




Thanks mate. 60 days. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ctselvan (Nov 4, 2016)

zaback21 said:


> Congrats !




Thanks mate. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ctselvan (Nov 4, 2016)

hari_it_ram said:


> Congratulations ctselvan




Thanks Hari. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Snober (Jan 23, 2017)

ctselvan said:


> I'm surprised too. All the best for quick approval.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Did you receive an email or is there any other lace where I can go n check with I have got the approval email.

Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


----------



## Ryanmic (Jul 30, 2014)

Snober said:


> Did you receive an email or is there any other lace where I can go n check with I have got the approval email.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


Good queston ..lol

Sent from my SM-N915G using Tapatalk


----------



## taga (Mar 9, 2016)

Today, I have received the "Invitation to apply for NSW nomination for a subclass 190 visa" e-mail.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

taga said:


> Today, I have received the "Invitation to apply for NSW nomination for a subclass 190 visa" e-mail.


Congrats ! So, they are issuing some today.


----------



## ctselvan (Nov 4, 2016)

Snober said:


> Did you receive an email or is there any other lace where I can go n check with I have got the approval email.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk




I received an email from NSW and another from Skillselect. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mohamedeliyas (Jan 30, 2017)

In Immitracker I could see one NSW invitation been received for the below scenario
Code - 261313 
Points - 60+5 
State - NSW
EOI date - 20-10-2016

Is it NSW has invited October lodged EOI for 261313 (60+5) pointers? confused. While friends in this forum who submitted on June haven't got an invite yet, still waiting.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

mohamedeliyas said:


> In Immitracker I could see one NSW invitation been received for the below scenario
> Code - 261313
> Points - 60+5
> State - NSW
> ...


NSW doesn't care much about Date of Effect. It cares about DIBP points score, English Skills, followed by Experience and then Date of Effect.

http://www.industry.nsw.gov.au/live...-nominated-migration-190/selecting-applicants


----------



## mohamedeliyas (Jan 30, 2017)

Yes that's right but for this invite I can see
Points are 60+5
English skills - 7 (IELTS I guess maybe PTE but overall - 7)
Experience - 6 years
DOE - 20-10-2016

On the same I could see many profiles with same point split up and DOE being as old as August and experience to almost same but haven't received invite yet.

So I was wondering would it be something like current onsite - offshore resident consideration as well.




zaback21 said:


> NSW doesn't care much about Date of Effect. It cares about DIBP points score, English Skills, followed by Experience and then Date of Effect.
> 
> Selecting applicants - Live & Work in New South Wales


----------



## Snober (Jan 23, 2017)

ctselvan said:


> I received an email from NSW and another from Skillselect.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks...

Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


----------



## DN7C (Sep 26, 2016)

zaback21 said:


> NSW doesn't care much about Date of Effect. It cares about DIBP points score, English Skills, followed by Experience and then Date of Effect.
> 
> Selecting applicants - Live & Work in New South Wales


zaback2, in the given link,
Does the "No 04: Skilled employment" stands for the number of years of experience?


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

DN7C said:


> zaback2, in the given link,
> Does the "No 04: Skilled employment" stands for the number of years of experience?


That's what I assume. But others can tell better.


----------



## sharat47 (Jun 7, 2016)

Guys I just received invitation for nomination by NSW.


----------



## DN7C (Sep 26, 2016)

sharat47 said:


> Guys I just received invitation for nomination by NSW.


That's great news sharat47 !!!!:laugh:

Congratulations !!!!


----------



## Sammani (Oct 31, 2016)

sharat47 said:


> Guys I just received invitation for nomination by NSW.


Congratuations !!!


----------



## DN7C (Sep 26, 2016)

sharat47 said:


> Guys I just received invitation for nomination by NSW.


BTW, I can't see your signature.
Can you please post your details(Points breakdown, DOE etc.).


----------



## RajforAUS (Feb 10, 2016)

Sammani said:


> Congratuations !!!


I too received my state nomination for job code 261111. Thanks everybody for all the support.

Invite Awaited...
Job code: 261111(ICT Business Analyst), Age: 25 points, Education:15 points, PTE: 20 points, Exp: 5 points, ACS:23/Jan/2016, EOI (189 with 65 points and NSW 190 with 65+5 points) submission date: 5/Dec/2016


----------



## DN7C (Sep 26, 2016)

zaback21 said:


> That's what I assume. But others can tell better.


Will see :fingerscrossed:


----------



## mohamedeliyas (Jan 30, 2017)

That's great Congrats.. Your Points Split up please and your ANSCO code Bro



sharat47 said:


> Guys I just received invitation for nomination by NSW.


----------



## daussie (Jun 16, 2016)

I got NSW invite today.
261313 Software Engineer 65+5.
Age : 30
Edu: 15
Eng: 10
Exp: 10 
SS: 5


----------



## Heprex (Dec 21, 2016)

Seems like invite is still going on for 70pts. Hopefully 65pts will get theirs next week. Let's keep it up guys. 

Congratulations to all who got their invite.


----------



## sapphire28 (Dec 17, 2016)

Did any one from 263111 code received invitation?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sumitgupta22 (Sep 27, 2016)

daussie said:


> I got NSW invite today.
> 261313 Software Engineer 65+5.
> Age : 30
> Edu: 15
> ...


Didn't you get 189 invite? What was your DOE for 189?


----------



## bony (Jun 27, 2016)

daussie said:


> I got NSW invite today.
> 261313 Software Engineer 65+5.
> Age : 30
> Edu: 15
> ...


wow now that good to hear about you congratulations


----------



## daussie (Jun 16, 2016)

sumitgupta22 said:


> Didn't you get 189 invite? What was your DOE for 189?



I did not get 189. DOE 29/01/2017.

Those who already applied for nomination, please let me know, whether we need to upload work references and payslips etc to NSW application or skill assessment letter would suffice?


----------



## sharat47 (Jun 7, 2016)

mohamedeliyas said:


> That's great Congrats.. Your Points Split up please and your ANSCO code Bro
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ANZSCO Code: 233911 Aeronautical Engineer
EA MSA (Fast Track): 7 Dec 2016
PTE-A: L 89, R 90, S 83, W 90 : 12 Jan 2017
EOI Lodged : 65 points for 189 and NSW 70 points : 12 Jan 2017 
Invitation Received: 17 Feb 2017 (NSW 190)
VISA Lodged:


----------



## daussie (Jun 16, 2016)

bony said:


> wow now that good to hear about you congratulations


Thanks


----------



## vsb546 (Apr 16, 2016)

Hi guys I have 2 Eois with ict Ba 261111(dec 2/2016) analyst programmer261311 (7 February 2017) 65+5 and for English 10 points I haven't received any invite so far. Please tell me is there any positivity in my case. Thanks.


----------



## lily0828 (Nov 20, 2016)

Looks like NSW is inviting people under the SOL code 261313 who have 10 points for experience with 65 including ss. 

Hope they start inviting people with 5 points soon !!!


----------



## ctselvan (Nov 4, 2016)

daussie said:


> I did not get 189. DOE 29/01/2017.
> 
> Those who already applied for nomination, please let me know, whether we need to upload work references and payslips etc to NSW application or skill assessment letter would suffice?




Hi mate, I uploaded Skill Assessment letter along with three recent payslips. As my ACS was done on August 2015. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## daussie (Jun 16, 2016)

ctselvan said:


> daussie said:
> 
> 
> > I did not get 189. DOE 29/01/2017.
> ...


Thanks for reply. Even my ACS 2015 May. I will do same.


----------



## theNovice (Jul 10, 2016)

Hello All, got Grant letter this morning NSW.
Lodged visa application in dec'16, medicals/PCC on jan'17 and got grant today!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Snober (Jan 23, 2017)

theNovice said:


> Hello All, got Grant letter this morning NSW.
> Lodged visa application in dec'16, medicals/PCC on jan'17 and got grant today!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congrats .... 

Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


----------



## jas81 (Jan 13, 2017)

theNovice said:


> Hello All, got Grant letter this morning NSW.
> Lodged visa application in dec'16, medicals/PCC on jan'17 and got grant today!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 congrats buddy!


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

daussie said:


> I got NSW invite today.
> 261313 Software Engineer 65+5.
> Age : 30
> Edu: 15
> ...


Congratulations buddy!


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

Heprex said:


> Seems like invite is still going on for 70pts. Hopefully 65pts will get theirs next week. Let's keep it up guys.
> 
> Congratulations to all who got their invite.


Yeah hopefully starting march we might see 60+5 pointers invited under ICT codes. Lets hope :amen:


----------



## microdh (Nov 1, 2016)

lily0828 said:


> Looks like NSW is inviting people under the SOL code 261313 who have 10 points for experience with 65 including ss.
> 
> Hope they start inviting people with 5 points soon !!!




where did you find this? I didn't see any in the immitracker.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

daussie said:


> I did not get 189. DOE 29/01/2017.
> 
> Those who already applied for nomination, please let me know, whether we need to upload work references and payslips etc to NSW application or skill assessment letter would suffice?


ACS letter along with latest payslips for work would do. Also other documents supporting your points like passport for age & id, english score card


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

vsb546 said:


> Hi guys I have 2 Eois with ict Ba 261111(dec 2/2016) analyst programmer261311 (7 February 2017) 65+5 and for English 10 points I haven't received any invite so far. Please tell me is there any positivity in my case. Thanks.


NSW seems to still call 65+5 pointers so hold in there.. You should hear from them sooner or later


----------



## chamomilesix (Jan 11, 2017)

I don't think the selection process for NSW is as simple as occupation, points, English, and experience. The prominent invitation trends seem to go for people with IELTS 8 or IELTS 7 with work experience. 

After seeing a number of Petroleum and Mining Engineers who haven't got an invitation, despite having 60+5 points, proficient English, but no experience. I feel that unless people meet these conditions they might not invite at all, even if the occupation is rare. Alternatively, perhaps they don't invite all occupations in stream 1 evenly.


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

lily0828 said:


> Looks like NSW is inviting people under the SOL code 261313 who have 10 points for experience with 65 including ss.
> 
> Hope they start inviting people with 5 points soon !!!


Yeah the trend been that way and hope things favour 65 pointers with 5 points experience


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

theNovice said:


> Hello All, got Grant letter this morning NSW.
> Lodged visa application in dec'16, medicals/PCC on jan'17 and got grant today!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sweet!! Congratulation and all the best


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

microdh said:


> where did you find this? I didn't see any in the immitracker.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The tracker doesnt have a break down on points and its in te forum that we have seen folks with 10 points experience being nominated by NSW


----------



## sk1982 (Jun 7, 2015)

I got an approval from NSW finally.


----------



## saikishoreal (Dec 27, 2016)

aussiedream87 said:


> The tracker doesnt have a break down on points and its in te forum that we have seen folks with 10 points experience being nominated by NSW


Hello, I have 10 points from experience and 10 points from PTE. What you think are my chances of getting invited?


----------



## Sammani (Oct 31, 2016)

sk1982 said:


> I got an approval from NSW finally.


Hello, when did u receive the invitation ?


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

saikishoreal said:


> Hello, I have 10 points from experience and 10 points from PTE. What you think are my chances of getting invited?


As of now BA's with 65+5 pointer who are been called. 60+5 pointers with 10 points for experience is under other categories are being called. So with those points I say you need to wait for another couple of weeks say by March - April you can expect based on last years trends. Again i'm assuming based on the trend so HOPE FOR THE BEST.


----------



## danishkaleem (Sep 1, 2016)

Guys,

Is there any update on NSW invitations currently. What is the backlog ratio? Have they invited anyone from January EOI? or Still old pending cases being handled.


----------



## Roy2017 (Apr 23, 2016)

danishkaleem said:


> Guys,
> 
> Is there any update on NSW invitations currently. What is the backlog ratio? Have they invited anyone from January EOI? or Still old pending cases being handled.


invitation went to 65 W/0 SS . Don't knw when will come down to 60 .


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

DN7C said:


> Will see :fingerscrossed:


Do you have Superior English ?

All I see is all Superior English getting invited and some getting priority based on Exp points as per NSW criteria.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

daussie said:


> I got NSW invite today.
> 261313 Software Engineer 65+5.
> Age : 30
> Edu: 15
> ...


Congrats !


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

theNovice said:


> Hello All, got Grant letter this morning NSW.
> Lodged visa application in dec'16, medicals/PCC on jan'17 and got grant today!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congrats !


----------



## Ryanmic (Jul 30, 2014)

zaback21 said:


> Congrats !


Congrats.!
Can u share the .EOI date ..

Sent from my SM-N915G using Tapatalk


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

micdinesh said:


> Congrats.!
> Can u share the .EOI date ..
> 
> Sent from my SM-N915G using Tapatalk


I didn't got the invite though. Plus you can see mine in signature.

ANZSCO Code: 233914 Engineering Technologist
EOI Lodged : 65 points/NSW 70 points : 25 Jan 2017


----------



## Ryanmic (Jul 30, 2014)

zaback21 said:


> I didn't got the invite though. Plus you can see mine in signature.


Sorry bro...wrong chat..ignore me

Sent from my SM-N915G using Tapatalk


----------



## DN7C (Sep 26, 2016)

zaback21 said:


> Do you have Superior English ?
> 
> All I see is all Superior English getting invited and some getting priority based on Exp points as per NSW criteria.


hey zaback21,

It's me, the same guy who lacks 2 points for superior English, did nothing for 43 days, now planning to do PTE again. Remember ? 

No. I don't have superior English. I only have 5+ years of experience. 
I wish you get an invitation soon, so I can hope for a thinner chance of receiving the same.


----------



## Ryanmic (Jul 30, 2014)

daussie said:


> I got NSW invite today.
> 261313 Software Engineer 65+5.
> Age : 30
> Edu: 15
> ...


Congrats !
Can u pl share the EOI date...

Sent from my SM-N915G using Tapatalk


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

DN7C said:


> hey zaback21,
> 
> It's me, the same guy who lacks 2 points for superior English, did nothing for 43 days, now planning to do PTE again. Remember ?
> 
> ...


Ha ha lol. No you will get it with 75 points 189. 190 is not for you !!!


----------



## KennyP (Jul 20, 2016)

Hi,
Any invites for 2335? Industrial Engineers to be exact 55+5 ?

Age 30 
Qualification 15 
English 10 (PTE overall score 80 but Speaking 77) 
+5 NSW SS 
**1 year work experience inside Australia [REJECTED BY ENGINEERS AUSTRALIA]

Anyone who claimed work exp inside Australia in NSW application but didn't submit assessment letter from assessing body?


----------



## DN7C (Sep 26, 2016)

zaback21 said:


> Ha ha lol. No you will get it with 75 points 189. 190 is not for you !!!


 Ha Ha Ha, I worked hard for those points zaback21. Even the remaining 2 points might require great effort. I'll try my best :clock: 

Always appreciate your inspiring comments


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

DN7C said:


> Ha Ha Ha, I worked hard for those points zaback21. Even the remaining 2 points might require great effort. I'll try my best :clock:
> 
> Always appreciate your inspiring comments


You will get it. Your English is good.


----------



## mpsnarang (Feb 7, 2017)

I filed my EOI for 189 and 190 on Feb 07, 2017. Got an invite from NSW on feb 09 and accepted the invite on feb 14. 

What can i expect next:
1. Does an nsw invite acceptance necessarily means 190 invite?
2. Are there cases where nsw has declined after sending the invite email?

About my self:

ACS - 3+ years (261313): 5 points 
PTE: 20 points
Education: 15 points
Age: 25 points
EOI: Feb 07, 2017 (189, 190)
NSW Invite: Feb 09, 2017
NSW invite accepted and fees paid: Feb 14, 2017
Waiting !!!


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

danishkaleem said:


> Guys,
> 
> Is there any update on NSW invitations currently. What is the backlog ratio? Have they invited anyone from January EOI? or Still old pending cases being handled.


It depends from code to code.


----------



## daussie (Jun 16, 2016)

micdinesh said:


> daussie said:
> 
> 
> > i got nsw invite today.
> ...


29/01/2017


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

mpsnarang said:


> I filed my EOI for 189 and 190 on Feb 07, 2017. Got an invite from NSW on feb 09 and accepted the invite on feb 14.
> 
> What can i expect next:
> 1. Does an nsw invite acceptance necessarily means 190 invite?
> ...


1. Yes, your SkillSelect account will get locked and you will get 190 invite under Invitations tab.

2. Yes, if you claim something in EOI that you can't prove.


----------



## mpsnarang (Feb 7, 2017)

zaback21 said:


> mpsnarang said:
> 
> 
> > I filed my EOI for 189 and 190 on Feb 07, 2017. Got an invite from NSW on feb 09 and accepted the invite on feb 14.
> ...


This fine. All points claimed are fine with zero strech. I assume these will be verified by DIBP as well. However, what happens next? What does NSW do with my uploaded documents?


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

mpsnarang said:


> This fine. All points claimed are fine with zero strech. I assume these will be verified by DIBP as well. However, what happens next? What does NSW do with my uploaded documents?


It verifies, approves and get your SkillSelect account locked and notifies DIBP, that it has nominated you so you can get 5 State Points and apply for 190 Visa. 60 days to do it then, or if you let it expire, you will have to wait for another invite.

DIBP also does another verification once you lodge 190 visa. So, double verification.


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

andreyx108b said:


> No mate, there is no such trend.


ah ok cool !


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

ctselvan said:


> Mates, good news. My NSW nomination application got approved. I received ITA from Skillselect just now.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


congrats on your approval selvan !  cheers.


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

micdinesh said:


> Hey sri. Somehow missed ur chat..yes that is correct, i have 10 pnts for exp
> 
> Sent from my SM-N915G using Tapatalk


coool , your 190 invite is on its way


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

IndAus11 said:


> My total exp is 8.2 years
> Acs deducted 4 years
> Now my relevant exp is 8.2-4 = 4.2 years!!
> 
> ...


ah i see ! deducting 4 years would had resulted in obtaining 5 pts for experience.


----------



## Himanshu Patel (Mar 26, 2015)

NSW application approved .....

invitation : 9/12/2016
application lodge : 20/12/2016
approved : 17/2/2017


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

ctselvan said:


> Thank you Snober! In 3 days my NSW application got approved!
> 
> Here you go:
> 
> ...


wow ! super fast approval from NSW !  #NSWInAction


----------



## ashish86.deshpande (May 15, 2016)

*Hi*

Hi all,

My details below:

EOI Submitted for 189 (65 points) : 19-Jan-2017
EOI Submitted for 190 (NSW - 70 points) : 06-Feb-2017
Invitation received from NSW : 16-Feb-2017
Code: 261313 (software engineer)

I am not sure whether to go ahead with NSW application or wait for 189 invitation.
Since with NSW, there is restriction on staying and working in NSW state for 2 years.
Please suggest based on your experiences/knowledge.

Thank you.


----------



## ctselvan (Nov 4, 2016)

ksrikanthh said:


> congrats on your approval selvan !  cheers.




Thanks Srikanth. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

taga said:


> Today, I have received the "Invitation to apply for NSW nomination for a subclass 190 visa" e-mail.


congrats taga !  

kindly update immitracker if applicable. cheers.


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

mohamedeliyas said:


> In Immitracker I could see one NSW invitation been received for the below scenario
> Code - 261313
> Points - 60+5
> State - NSW
> ...


hi mohamedeliyas,

could you please share your points breakdown , total years of experience and skilled experience given by acs ?


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

mohamedeliyas said:


> Yes that's right but for this invite I can see
> Points are 60+5
> English skills - 7 (IELTS I guess maybe PTE but overall - 7)
> Experience - 6 years
> ...


ok this is something that we could possibly derive that quite a few with 60+5 having 10 for exp and 10 for eng would had received today !


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

sharat47 said:


> Guys I just received invitation for nomination by NSW.


congrats sharat buddy ! kindly update immitracker if applicable. cheers


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

RajforAUS said:


> I too received my state nomination for job code 261111. Thanks everybody for all the support.
> 
> Invite Awaited...
> Job code: 261111(ICT Business Analyst), Age: 25 points, Education:15 points, PTE: 20 points, Exp: 5 points, ACS:23/Jan/2016, EOI (189 with 65 points and NSW 190 with 65+5 points) submission date: 5/Dec/2016


congrats raj buddy ! kindly update immitracker if applicable. cheers !


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

daussie said:


> I got NSW invite today.
> 261313 Software Engineer 65+5.
> Age : 30
> Edu: 15
> ...


wow ! the long wait is over. many many congratulations daussie buddy  

are u planning to apply 190 or wait for 189 ?


----------



## hari_it_ram (Jun 30, 2013)

ashish86.deshpande said:


> Hi all,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Not aware of these restrictions when you selected 190 in the EOI? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. Please excuse typos.


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

lily0828 said:


> Looks like NSW is inviting people under the SOL code 261313 who have 10 points for experience with 65 including ss.
> 
> Hope they start inviting people with 5 points soon !!!


march month is going to be marvellous  #NSWInvitesInAction !!!


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

aussiedream87 said:


> Yeah hopefully starting march we might see 60+5 pointers invited under ICT codes. Lets hope :amen:


marvellous march is on its way  #NSWInvitesInAction


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

theNovice said:


> Hello All, got Grant letter this morning NSW.
> Lodged visa application in dec'16, medicals/PCC on jan'17 and got grant today!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


congrats theNovice buddy !!!


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

sk1982 said:


> I got an approval from NSW finally.


congrats sk buddy !!


----------



## RajforAUS (Feb 10, 2016)

ksrikanthh said:


> congrats raj buddy ! kindly update immitracker if applicable. cheers !


I apologise buddy. I received the nomination today. Will update immitracker as I receive the invite which may take a month from the time of submission of my doc's for the nomination.

Invite Awaited...
Job code: 261111(ICT Business Analyst), Age: 25 points, Education:15 points, PTE: 20 points, Exp: 5 points, ACS:23/Jan/2016, EOI (189 with 65 points and NSW 190 with 65+5 points) submission date: 5/Dec/2016


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

Himanshu Patel said:


> NSW application approved .....
> 
> invitation : 9/12/2016
> application lodge : 20/12/2016
> approved : 17/2/2017


superb! congrats himanshu buddy !


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

RajforAUS said:


> I apologise buddy. I received the nomination today. Will update immitracker as I receive the invite which may take a month from the time of submission of my doc's for the nomination.
> 
> Invite Awaited...
> Job code: 261111(ICT Business Analyst), Age: 25 points, Education:15 points, PTE: 20 points, Exp: 5 points, ACS:23/Jan/2016, EOI (189 with 65 points and NSW 190 with 65+5 points) submission date: 5/Dec/2016


sure, no worries , take your time buddy


----------



## mpsnarang (Feb 7, 2017)

RajforAUS said:


> Sammani said:
> 
> 
> > Congratuations !!!
> ...


Congrats Raj !! Please update what happened after you accepted the invite. Did NSW contacted your employers? I have also accepted my nsw invite and not sure whether to sound off my employers now or after the 190 nomination is recieved.


----------



## Himanshu Patel (Mar 26, 2015)

ksrikanthh said:


> superb! congrats himanshu buddy !


Thanks bro.....


----------



## natali-new (Sep 21, 2014)

could you pls advise if there is any expertize if NSW prefers Man Accountant or Gen Accountant?


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

natali-new said:


> could you pls advise if there is any expertize if NSW prefers Man Accountant or Gen Accountant?


Man Accountant may help you get NSW invite slightly better than Gen Accountant, as there are too many Gen Accountant.


----------



## natali-new (Sep 21, 2014)

zaback21 said:


> natali-new said:
> 
> 
> > could you pls advise if there is any expertize if NSW prefers Man Accountant or Gen Accountant?
> ...


Indeed, slight privilege


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

natali-new said:


> Indeed, slight privilege


Are you still in Kiev or moved to Aus with your partner ?


----------



## natali-new (Sep 21, 2014)

zaback21 said:


> natali-new said:
> 
> 
> > Indeed, slight privilege
> ...


Waiting for invitation  we are at the very beginning


----------



## KennyP (Jul 20, 2016)

Any invites for 2335? Industrial Engineers to be exact 55+5 ?

Age 30 
Qualification 15 
English 10 (PTE overall score 80 but Speaking 77) 
+5 NSW SS 
**1 year work experience inside Australia [REJECTED BY ENGINEERS AUSTRALIA]

Anyone who claimed work exp inside Australia in NSW application but didn't submit assessment letter from assessing body?


----------



## daussie (Jun 16, 2016)

ksrikanthh said:


> daussie said:
> 
> 
> > I got NSW invite today.
> ...


tnx. Im going ahead with that comes first.


----------



## hari_it_ram (Jun 30, 2013)

Congrats daussie. The mini wait ends, the real wait starts. 



daussie said:


> tnx. Im going ahead with that comes first.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

KennyP said:


> Any invites for 2335? Industrial Engineers to be exact 55+5 ?
> 
> Age 30
> Qualification 15
> ...


It's going to be hard or very slim with 55 points and Proficient English, since the lag of 2335 is increasing day and day is barely moving few hours/14 days, If you have Superior English, it gives you good chance to get NSW nom.

If you missed out by two marks in Speaking, then perhaps take PTE again and get to 79 points. 

Have a look at these tips, it helped me get 89 from 68.

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...tralia/672738-pte-exam-1600.html#post11928969


----------



## ashish86.deshpande (May 15, 2016)

hari_it_ram said:


> Not aware of these restrictions when you selected 190 in the EOI?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. Please excuse typos.


Yes, I was aware.. but just wanted to know as per current situation how long it may take to get invite for 189 subclass (for 261313 code with 65 points)..


----------



## epb989 (Aug 4, 2016)

*Regarding 489 application for FSC*

My query is for 489 FSC application.

How can we prove health and character requirements listed on the website under application assessment category. I have couple of questions 
(1) Do we need to undergo medical examination to apply for NSW far south coast region? 
(2) do we need to submit the police clearance certificate with NSW far south coast application.

Or these steps come in a later stage?

Kind regards,
Eldho


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

danishkaleem said:


> Guys,
> 
> 
> 
> Is there any update on NSW invitations currently. What is the backlog ratio? Have they invited anyone from January EOI? or Still old pending cases being handled.




There is no backlog ratio. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

aussiedream87 said:


> The tracker doesnt have a break down on points and its in te forum that we have seen folks with 10 points experience being nominated by NSW




It does. 
You sort by years of work exp and English level. 

You get your points breakdown. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Roy2017 (Apr 23, 2016)

Guys one question ,NSW send the invites by selecting the candidates manually or some automated process as in 189 ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sapphire28 (Dec 17, 2016)

Roy2017 said:


> Guys one question ,NSW send the invites by selecting the candidates manually or some automated process as in 189 ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Manual selection..


----------



## sumitgupta22 (Sep 27, 2016)

I see that 2 people reported on immitracker that they got NSW invitation with 60 points, 2613xx.

I also know 1 person who got invitation yesterday for 2613 with 60 points... 25 (age)+15(education)+10(exp)+ 10(language).. 

So finally 2613 people with 60 points have started getting invite.. :whoo:


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

Himanshu Patel said:


> NSW application approved .....
> 
> invitation : 9/12/2016
> application lodge : 20/12/2016
> approved : 17/2/2017


Congratulations


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

ashish86.deshpande said:


> Hi all,
> 
> My details below:
> 
> ...


I hope u had agreed to the clauses 190SS came with as package. See @*ashish86* If you had that doubt you wouldnt have opted for 190. Well now that you are invited do what you think is right for you.. (just to let you know the 2 years clause can be broken if you can provide enough proof to show that you have tired your best to land a job but, it wasnt successful).

If you ask for suggestion I would say when oppurtunity knocks your door make sure grab it rather than waiting for your turn..let the wait be for a day or an year doesnt matter.


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

ksrikanthh said:


> marvellous march is on its way  #NSWInvitesInAction


hope is the new thing! :horn:


----------



## natali-new (Sep 21, 2014)

ashish86.deshpande said:


> Hi all,
> 
> My details below:
> 
> ...


Why you submitted your application to NSW if you don't like to be there? Give opportunity to get the invitation to others who are in the queue and wanna live there


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

andreyx108b said:


> It does.
> You sort by years of work exp and English level.
> 
> You get your points breakdown.
> ...


Yes Andrey I just realised that after I posted but couldn't edit the comment. 

Also, this will be applicable in few cases with X background and the work is of Y which.


----------



## mohamedeliyas (Jan 30, 2017)

Hi Krishkanth,

The below is my split up
Code -261313
Age-30
Overall Experience - 6.2 years (Australian Experience 2 years)
After deduction 6.2-4 = 2.2 years
Australian Experience - 1 year (5 points)
Indian Experience 1.3
PTE - 10 points




ksrikanthh said:


> hi mohamedeliyas,
> 
> could you please share your points breakdown , total years of experience and skilled experience given by acs ?


----------



## Diggy (Feb 10, 2017)

Chances for mechanical engr for NSW 190 60 points + 5 =65


----------



## Wasi 1972 (Jun 19, 2016)

Good afternoon
my detail is given below
anzsco 224999
age 15 points
English 10 points
education 15 points
experience 15 points
state sponsorship 5 points
Can any senior kindly shed some light on the possibility of my invitation? Soon I will loose all the points of age.
Thanking in advance.


----------



## saikishoreal (Dec 27, 2016)

Wasi 1972 said:


> Good afternoon
> 
> my detail is given below
> 
> ...




Hi, since your occupation is not among pre occupation list, you can expect invitation soon provided it is part of SOL. If this is part of only CSOL, you need to check which state is nominating it for now. 

Also are you not claiming points from English test? Tif you add 10 or 20 points that will take your total count to 65 or 75.

Good luck!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

mohamedeliyas said:


> Hi Krishkanth,
> 
> The below is my split up
> Code -261313
> ...


oh ok. once NSW starts inviting people with 10 pts for eng and 5 pts for exp under 2613x we would have a chance to receive one. let's keep tracking. happy tracking


----------



## Wasi 1972 (Jun 19, 2016)

saikishoreal said:


> Hi, since your occupation is not among pre occupation list, you can expect invitation soon provided it is part of SOL. If this is part of only CSOL, you need to check which state is nominating it for now.
> 
> Also are you not claiming points from English test? Tif you add 10 or 20 points that will take your total count to 65 or 75.
> 
> ...


@saikishoreal
Thanks a lot for kind and quick reply.
I have claimed 10 points for English and applied for NSW SS. My occupation is on CSOL only. 
Wasi 1972


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

aussiedream87 said:


> hope is the new thing! :horn:


right on !


----------



## Wasi 1972 (Jun 19, 2016)

ksrikanthh said:


> right on !


Good Morning
My detail is given below for your kind analysis
anzsco 224999
English 10 points
Experience 15 points
Education 15 points
Age 15 points
NSW state sponsorship 5 points
CSOL profession
Total (55+5) 60 points
EOI 1st January 2017 for NSW
Can you please shed some light on my possibility of getting invitation? Soon I will loose all (15) points of age.
Thanking in advance


----------



## sharat47 (Jun 7, 2016)

Is there a specific template of Resume that needs to be submitted for NSW nomination? And does NSW send it to 5 companies and only if 3 of them approves, there is an approval to the 190 nomination? I saw this info on some other tread. Please answer this question.


----------



## JP Mosa (Mar 14, 2013)

sharat47 said:


> Is there a specific template of Resume that needs to be submitted for NSW nomination? And does NSW send it to 5 companies and only if 3 of them approves, there is an approval to the 190 nomination? I saw this info on some other tread. Please answer this question.


No state forwards or helps in job trials, but resumes will be scrutinized by expert team.

Secondly, your resume should be as simple as possible 3 or 4 pages max

Objective
Qualifications
Jobs( Titles & companies)
Professional experience
References.


----------



## sharat47 (Jun 7, 2016)

JP Mosa said:


> sharat47 said:
> 
> 
> > Is there a specific template of Resume that needs to be submitted for NSW nomination? And does NSW send it to 5 companies and only if 3 of them approves, there is an approval to the 190 nomination? I saw this info on some other tread. Please answer this question.
> ...


I do not have work experience in my particular Ansczo occupation so will that be a problem?


----------



## JP Mosa (Mar 14, 2013)

sharat47 said:


> I do not have work experience in my particular Ansczo occupation so will that be a problem?


Write about your project, why you chose it.

Include Any seminars, trainings, participations etc.


----------



## Star7 (Jan 29, 2017)

Guys i have lost my patience.

Software Engineer 2313

60 points + 5 SS, since mid of July 2016

is 5 points for experience have a chance in the next 3 months because i might lose points for age

one more question are payslip mandatory or Ref letter is enough. because i have lost pay slips of my previous company and bank transfer was going to my country instead of the country where i worked at. 

Please advise


----------



## Diggy (Feb 10, 2017)

NSW 60+5 , mechanical engineering.. Wat are my chances?


----------



## ankur.suri (Dec 25, 2016)

*Whatsapp Group*

Hi Guys,

Can we create a whatsapp group to remain updated with the news? Any thoughts?

I can create one and you can whatsapp me your numbers.

Thanks,
Ankur
NSW Nomination - 60 + 5
EOI - 4 Feb 2017
Code - 261312 Developer Programmer


----------



## Areeb126 (Jun 30, 2016)

Diggy said:


> NSW 60+5 , mechanical engineering.. Wat are my chances?


Bright chances wait and relax.


----------



## daussie (Jun 16, 2016)

Seems NSW sending bulk invites now showing 4000 commitment.

At immitracker there were 261312 folks who got invited with 60+5 last Friday.


----------



## yousufkhan (Jul 11, 2016)

daussie said:


> Seems NSW sending bulk invites now showing 4000 commitment.
> 
> At immitracker there were 261312 folks who got invited with 60+5 last Friday.


But there are no invitation for 263111 code since long :/


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

daussie said:


> Seems NSW sending bulk invites now showing 4000 commitment.
> 
> At immitracker there were 261312 folks who got invited with 60+5 last Friday.




There are going to be more bulk invites for 60+5 from 26131*


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## natali-new (Sep 21, 2014)

andreyx108b said:


> daussie said:
> 
> 
> > Seems NSW sending bulk invites now showing 4000 commitment.
> ...


Can we understand how many accountants will be invited by 1 jul ?


----------



## handyjohn (Jul 14, 2016)

If NSW wants to nominate 4000 people like last year then it must issue atleast 500 invitations every month as till January only 1500 are issued. And 2500 till june is a good sign for all who are waiting for NSW nomination 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## trovant (Dec 16, 2015)

*receieved a correspondence but nothing shows in immi au account*

I have receieved an emaiil in my skill select mailbox account but couldnt find it on my actual immi au skill select account whats happening heere?


----------



## OneNationFan (Jan 20, 2017)

Hi guys,

I have lodged my EOI for NSW. I have two queries. 
1. I am studying Masters in Australia. In the section "Education", it asks for details for courses completed or currently enrolled in. However, when I enter my master degree with dates, it doesn't allow me to choose a future date. Do need to mention that I am currently enrolled in a master's even if I am not using it for my PR?
2. I was working back home before. One job was related to my occupation code and another one was not related to my occupation code. I got the job related to my code assessed by ACS and got the positive skill assessment. But I did not mention the other job in the ACS application. Do I need to mentioned the unrelated job in my EOI? 

Please help.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

OneNationFan said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I have lodged my EOI for NSW. I have two queries.
> 1. I am studying Masters in Australia. In the section "Education", it asks for details for courses completed or currently enrolled in. However, when I enter my master degree with dates, it doesn't allow me to choose a future date. Do need to mention that I am currently enrolled in a master's even if I am not using it for my PR?
> ...


1. Can't help you with that one.

2. If it is recorded through bank account and payslip, then yes. They would like to know everything you did in your life, so do mention them and mark them not relevant. If it is cash in hand, then you can ignore them and it will save a lot of typing.


----------



## OneNationFan (Jan 20, 2017)

zaback21 said:


> OneNationFan said:
> 
> 
> > Hi guys,
> ...


Thanks Zaback for the quick response. Appreciate it.


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

Wasi 1972 said:


> Good Morning
> My detail is given below for your kind analysis
> anzsco 224999
> English 10 points
> ...


hi wasi,

1. i see your occupation code 224999 ( Information and Organisation Professionals nec ) is the CSOL list. generally invites are sent if there is a high demand for CSOL because SOL is always given the higher priority

2. that said, if you claim the expected pts for your occupation listed in CSOL , NSW would send an invite. did u get a chance to check in immitracker or any other source if someone received an invite and what is the desired pts score needed to receive one from NSW ?

3. did u get a chance to explore if your occupation may have high demand in NSW ? 

please advise.


----------



## permont (Dec 7, 2016)

OneNationFan said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I have lodged my EOI for NSW. I have two queries.
> 1. I am studying Masters in Australia. In the section "Education", it asks for details for courses completed or currently enrolled in. However, when I enter my master degree with dates, it doesn't allow me to choose a future date. Do need to mention that I am currently enrolled in a master's even if I am not using it for my PR?
> ...


In regards to Q1 I am pretty sure you can leave the "finish date" blank and just tick currently enrolled.

Sent from my MotoE2(4G-LTE) using Tapatalk


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

Star7 said:


> Guys i have lost my patience.
> 
> Software Engineer 2313
> 
> ...


hi star7,

1. could you please share your total years of experience and skilled experience given by ACS ?

2. when would you lost pts for age ?


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

yousufkhan said:


> But there are no invitation for 263111 code since long :/


hi yousuf,

could you please share your points breakdown ?


----------



## Nikhath (Dec 6, 2015)

Hi all, Any guess when would I receive NSW nomination with below points. My job code is 261311. 
Age :30 points 
Degree :15 points 
IELTS:10 points (7.5 score)
Experience:10 points 
DOE : got updated to 18th Feb 2017 with increase in experience points 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## saikishoreal (Dec 27, 2016)

Nikhath said:


> Hi all, Any guess when would I receive NSW nomination with below points. My job code is 261311.
> Age :30 points
> Degree :15 points
> IELTS:10 points (7.5 score)
> ...




According to the trend in Immitracker, 65 pointers for your job code are getting invited in 45 days for 189.


---------------------------------------
Job Code:261111-ICT Business Analyst ACS:Oct'16 - 10 points 
PTE: 10 points 
Education:15 points 
Age:25 points 
Total points:60
189 EOI with 60 points : 22-Dec'16
190 EOI NSW 60+5 points: 24-Dec'16
Invited: 🤞

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jiekhang (Jul 1, 2016)

Dear All,

Since NSW bulk invitation is underway, what are the chances for 221111 Accountant to receive a NSW 190 invitation with 65+5 before 30 June 2017? Based on previous year statistics, NSW has issued good numbers of 190 invitations to 65+5.


----------



## Nikhath (Dec 6, 2015)

saikishoreal said:


> According to the trend in Immitracker, 65 pointers for your job code are getting invited in 45 days for 189.
> 
> 
> ---------------------------------------
> ...




I want to know about NSW nomination. Can't wait for 189. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sammani (Oct 31, 2016)

*What's the theory in nomination approval?*

Do you know what and what they are considering when approving the nomination? what's the hidden theory of that?


----------



## yousufkhan (Jul 11, 2016)

ksrikanthh said:


> hi yousuf,
> 
> could you please share your points- breakdown ?


Hey Srikanthh!

Following is my points breakdown:-


Age: 30 Points
IELTS: 10 Points
Education:15 Points
Experience: 10 Points 
NSW SS : 5 Points
____________________
Total Points: 70 (with SS)


----------



## permont (Dec 7, 2016)

Sammani said:


> Do you know what and what they are considering when approving the nomination? what's the hidden theory of that?


Once you have been invited long as you can support your eoi claims, you will be approved. The only mystery is how long it takes. Some people with the same breakdown as you might be approved earlier.
Please correct me if I am wrong experts.


----------



## sumitgupta22 (Sep 27, 2016)

Nikhath said:


> Hi all, Any guess when would I receive NSW nomination with below points. My job code is 261311.
> Age :30 points
> Degree :15 points
> IELTS:10 points (7.5 score)
> ...


Hi Nikhath,

You would receive 189 invite by April end. You should only file for NSW state nomination only if you can not wait till April end. Because with 65 points, you would definitely get invitation for NSW nomination very soon, and once you get you will have to apply within 15 days. So you would not be able to go for 189 invite. 

And for your information, any state nomination comes with a caveat, that you have to live and work initial 2 years in that particularly state. While on the other hand, with 189 visa you can freely work anywhere in Australia.

If I were you, I would have waited for another month and a half for bigger fish. ray2:


----------



## Nikhath (Dec 6, 2015)

sumitgupta22 said:


> Hi Nikhath,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Thanks for the response. I understand the constraint of staying in NSW but I have other important considerations like my baby is due in mid April and I want to add the add in my application without going through additional costs of 900 AUD for adding a new born. Moreover I have no plans of leaving Sydney hence happy to opt for NSW. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wasi 1972 (Jun 19, 2016)

ksrikanthh said:


> hi wasi,
> 
> 1. i see your occupation code 224999 ( Information and Organisation Professionals nec ) is the CSOL list. generally invites are sent if there is a high demand for CSOL because SOL is always given the higher priority
> 
> ...


@ksrikanthh
Thanks a lot for kind reply. As per the immitracker only one gentleman got invitation with 65+5 points in August 2016 and he was the only applicant at that time and presently I am the only applicant in this code as per immitracker. As per my knowledge this job code has vast scope of employibility as it is suitable for administrative support and office management.
Wasi 1972


----------



## sumitgupta22 (Sep 27, 2016)

Nikhath said:


> Thanks for the response. I understand the constraint of staying in NSW but I have other important considerations like my baby is due in mid April and I want to add the add in my application without going through additional costs of 900 AUD for adding a new born. Moreover I have no plans of leaving Sydney hence happy to opt for NSW.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Cool then. Prepare your documents. You are going to get the invite very very soon.


----------



## Star7 (Jan 29, 2017)

ksrikanthh said:


> hi star7,
> 
> 1. could you please share your total years of experience and skilled experience given by ACS ?
> 
> 2. when would you lost pts for age ?



5 - 2 = 3 years -> 5 points for experience

i am losing points in July

...
what about payslips and bank statements are they mandatory. salary was transfered to my country account will this be accepted, even some payslips are in a diff currency, because i was working on assignment in a diff country


----------



## mrit (Sep 23, 2016)

Following the 263111 invite trend in immitracker is either scary or folks related to this occupation don't update the status. It shows No NSW invitation at all (except 1) since Jan 2016 even for 70 pointers.

:/


----------



## daussie (Jun 16, 2016)

How long NSW approval take in these days for 26131X?


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

yousufkhan said:


> Hey Srikanthh!
> 
> Following is my points breakdown:-
> 
> ...


ah ok ! you have 15 pts for experience and 10 pts for english under computer network and system engineer category - very good


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

Wasi 1972 said:


> @ksrikanthh
> Thanks a lot for kind reply. As per the immitracker only one gentleman got invitation with 65+5 points in August 2016 and he was the only applicant at that time and presently I am the only applicant in this code as per immitracker. As per my knowledge this job code has vast scope of employibility as it is suitable for administrative support and office management.
> Wasi 1972


hey wasi,

very good to know your analysis  

right now you stand at 55+5 points right ? 

do u have an option to increase your points score ?


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

daussie said:


> How long NSW approval take in these days for 26131X?


i presume around 6 weeks ! 

i would also like to hear from others who recently received approvals !


----------



## sumitgupta22 (Sep 27, 2016)

ksrikanthh said:


> i presume around 6 weeks !
> 
> i would also like to hear from others who recently received approvals !


I remember couple of persons getting it in a week this month. They reported it on this forum itself..


----------



## spark53 (Oct 26, 2015)

Hi Folks,
Nice to see a lot of information and advice are going around here. I have a few queries if you can help.

(1)
My points breakdown is as below:
Age : 25
English PTE-A : 10 (30/01/2017)
Education Qualification : 10
Experience : 15
EOI initially submitted on : 23/08/2016 (457, since I didn't have enough points)
EOI updated on : 08/02/2017 (NSW-190, 60+5 for SS)
Occupation : ICT Business Analyst - 261111

Any idea how is my chances of getting invitation from NSW and when possibly?


(2)
The second thing I have is about education qualification point. Would you know if Khulna University, Bangladesh is still a Tier-2 institution in Australian CEP (Country Education Profile)? Last time I checked, I guess during Jun-July it was a Tier-2. I am wondering if that is moved to Tier-1 by now. ACS assessed my Bachelor of Science qualification as Associate Degree - that leaves me 10 points and not a Bachelor that would give me 15 points, would make my total points 65

Thanks folks and best of luck to your applications.


----------



## Karim7 (Feb 20, 2017)

I applid for vetasess for ocp ict account manager 225211 and i have two questions, first my education from egypt for a BA degree and i had 10 years exp in ict account mangment, do i have a chance to get +ve result from vetasess and o go for 190 visa


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

sumitgupta22 said:


> I remember couple of persons getting it in a week this month. They reported it on this forum itself..


thank u sumit !


----------



## saurabhd1804 (Feb 21, 2017)

Hi Guys,

The information shared here is very useful and informative. I am also waiting for NSW invitation.

Can you please suggest whether there is a scope of invitation for me in next round, or should I take another IETLS/PTE exam to improve my chances.

My details are as follows,

Category : 261313 ( Software Engineer )
IELTS: L-8.5, R-7, S-7, W-7 ( 10 points ) 
PTE: Planning for LRSW 79+
ACS positive : 02/08/2016 ( 5 - 2 = 3 years ) ( 5 points )
Education : 15 points 
Age : 30 points 
EOI Submitted : 18/08/2016 (NSW 55 + 5 - 60), later due to experience it got changed to 65 points 12/09/2016 ( NSW 60+5 - 65 )
Invitation : Waiting

Please share your thoughts and suggestions on it.

Thanks and regards,
Saurabh


----------



## spark53 (Oct 26, 2015)

saurabhd1804 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> The information shared here is very useful and informative. I am also waiting for NSW invitation.
> 
> ...


Hello Saurabh,
You can definitely go for another English test as PTE if you have time and opportunity. Don't delay. If you get 79, you will get another 10 points, that will bring your total 70, will have more possibility to get processed sooner, and you may also be able to sense a timeline.

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Kyra J (Dec 11, 2012)

Hi All,

I’m relatively new to 190 group and had almost lost hope of migrating to AU when I was not able to clear IELTS / PTE after repeated attempts(4 IELTS and once PTE).

In the month of Dec, I gave one last push to myself, studied hard and was delighted to see my PTE results, I finally managed to get all above 65 (L70/R90/S90/W67).

Now, after updating my EOI on 19th Jan 2017 with an extra 10 points, my EOI stood at 65(189) and 70(SS).

On 17th Feb 2017, I got the Invite to Apply for State Sponsorship from NSW. I uploaded my documents and paid the fees (AUD 300) yesterday, 20 Feb 2017, to NSW.


I would hereby request all experts to please help me with the prospective timeframe in which I should get me NSW confirmation and I will be able to apply for the visa with DIBP.

My Timeline______________
IELTS, 18 Feb 2016 : L 7/R 7.5/S 6.5/W 6.5
ACS Application (ANZCO 261112): 05 April 2016
ACS Approval (ANZCO 261112): 21 April 2016
EOI Submitted : 25 April 2016 (189 : 55 Points) (190 All States: 55+5 Points)
PTE 1st Attempt, 20 June 2016: L 67/R 65/S 63/W 61
PTE 2nd Attempt, 06 Jan 2017: L 70/R 90/S 90/W 67
EOI Updated : 19 Jan 2016 (189 : 65 Points) (190 All States: 65+5 Points)
NSW Invite to Apply: 17 Feb 2017
Documents uploaded to NSW : 20 Feb 2017
Approval from NSW : Waiting….


----------



## spark53 (Oct 26, 2015)

Kyra J said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I’m relatively new to 190 group and had almost lost hope of migrating to AU when I was not able to clear IELTS / PTE after repeated attempts(4 IELTS and once PTE).
> 
> ...


Hi Kyra,
First of all congratulations of getting NSW invite. Secondly you did a great job, didn't loose hope and attempted PTE-A and got what you want. This is great because many of us is on same situation, but it turns out that if you keep trying and put your effort, you will get your score.

Regarding the timeline, so far I know NSW will take 12 weeks to process application. Now I am not sure whether it is exactly 12 weeks or less or maximum 12 weeks. But I guess, it will be within 12 weeks. Keep an watch on your application status and if they want any additional documents.

Hope you will get your application processed soon. Thanks and best luck to you.

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## sumitgupta22 (Sep 27, 2016)

Kyra J said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I’m relatively new to 190 group and had almost lost hope of migrating to AU when I was not able to clear IELTS / PTE after repeated attempts(4 IELTS and once PTE).
> 
> ...


Hi Kyra,

Congratulations. 

Maximum time is 12 weeks but now a days NSW is processing pretty fast. Sometimes even within week. So you can expect to from them in 1-12 weeks :tongue:


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

sumitgupta22 said:


> I remember couple of persons getting it in a week this month. They reported it on this forum itself..


Approvals usually come within 3-6 weeks for 90% of applicants. 

10% wait less than 3 weeks and more than 6 weeks.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Kyra J said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I’m relatively new to 190 group and had almost lost hope of migrating to AU when I was not able to clear IELTS / PTE after repeated attempts(4 IELTS and once PTE).
> 
> ...


As i said above you will hear very soon. 

I would suggest you to start preparing for visa lodge. Get the medicals and pcc at least planned or better done within next 4 weeks and aim for a direct grant.


----------



## Snober (Jan 23, 2017)

Hi i guess you should wait for approval as NSW says it can take upto 12 weeks . Though there are people who have said that tgey got in month time. so it would be better to get your PCC and medicals after that. I also applied for approval on 10 feb 17 but I am waiting for approval to start the PCC and medicals. Gud luck to get ur approval soon.

Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Snober said:


> Hi i guess you should wait for approval as NSW says it can take upto 12 weeks . Though there are people who have said that tgey got in month time. so it would be better to get your PCC and medicals after that. I also applied for approval on 10 feb 17 but I am waiting for approval to start the PCC and medicals. Gud luck to get ur approval soon.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


We have facts, numbers and stats - 90% will get approval within 3-6 weeks. 

therefore, If one wants to give a try and try his luck for a direct grant, PCC and Medicals are a must upfront.


----------



## rival50 (Sep 1, 2016)

andreyx108b said:


> As i said above you will hear very soon.
> 
> 
> 
> I would suggest you to start preparing for visa lodge. Get the medicals and pcc at least planned or better done within next 4 weeks and aim for a direct grant.




Hi Andrey,

I got National police certificate. Is it the same thing? And how long is it valid for?

Cheers


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Snober (Jan 23, 2017)

Fine .... i was sharing the information that i got from my consultant. Also, Not sure if one is amonst those 10 percent. 

Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


----------



## PankajPandav (Aug 22, 2016)

Kyra J said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I’m relatively new to 190 group and had almost lost hope of migrating to AU when I was not able to clear IELTS / PTE after repeated attempts(4 IELTS and once PTE).
> 
> ...


Hi, 

Nowadays NSW is processing it really fast. 
It took only 5 days for me to get an approval. 
Now I am planning for visa application this week itself. 

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Snober (Jan 23, 2017)

PankajPandav said:


> Hi,
> 
> Nowadays NSW is processing it really fast.
> It took only 5 days for me to get an approval.
> ...


wow congrats ... though i have not received. i applied 10 days bak

Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

rival50 said:


> Hi Andrey,
> 
> I got National police certificate. Is it the same thing? And how long is it valid for?
> 
> ...


You need to have PCCs from all countries where you have spent more than 12 months combined since the age of 16/18 (sorry dont recall exactly)


----------



## sudharshanam (Sep 27, 2016)

PankajPandav said:


> Hi,
> 
> Nowadays NSW is processing it really fast.
> It took only 5 days for me to get an approval.
> ...


Hi Pankaj,

I see NSW has removed system administrator in 2014.
Could you please let me know how you applied for NSW under system administrator occupation. This will help me..


----------



## dreamsanj (Apr 28, 2015)

Hi All,

I have an updated.

I got the Grant today morning after 9 long months. and baby its beautiful.

So much weight is off the sholders. thanks for everyone who prayed for me. 

Time line.:

PTE: 17th oct 2015 ( 65+ in all)
ACS: 4th Nov 2015
189 EOI: 17th Nov 2015
190 NSW EOI : 12 dec 2015
NSW Invite: 15th April 2016
NSW approval: 5th May 2016
VISA Lodge: 25th May 2016
PCC and Medical: 1st june
Long wait.....
frustration...
heart breaks..
Verification call : 1st feb 2016 AHC
Visa grant: 21 feb 2017
IED: 1st June 2017

I pray that everyone in the group get the grant sooner.


----------



## kuki (Feb 6, 2017)

dreamsanj said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have an updated.
> 
> ...


Congratulations !!!


----------



## spark53 (Oct 26, 2015)

dreamsanj said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have an updated.
> 
> ...


Big congratulation !!!

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## PankajPandav (Aug 22, 2016)

sudharshanam said:


> Hi Pankaj,
> 
> I see NSW has removed system administrator in 2014.
> Could you please let me know how you applied for NSW under system administrator occupation. This will help me..


Hi Sudarshanam, 

System Administrator is there in CSOL (stream 2) and I received nomination for stream 2.

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

dreamsanj said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have an updated.
> 
> ...


Congrats mate !


----------



## commie_rick (Dec 15, 2012)

PankajPandav said:


> Hi,
> 
> Nowadays NSW is processing it really fast.
> It took only 5 days for me to get an approval.
> ...




Cool . I hope I get my approval soon


----------



## saikishoreal (Dec 27, 2016)

dreamsanj said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have an updated.
> 
> ...


Hearty Congratulations buddy! 

My profile is same as you. I hope I at least get invite this year:fingerscrossed:


----------



## commie_rick (Dec 15, 2012)

Any auditors gotten invitations and approvals in feb 2017?


----------



## saikishoreal (Dec 27, 2016)

Hello All, could anyone clarify whether partner age matters while granting visa. If partner age is around 45yrs at the time if grant and main applicant age is less than 40 years ,will it have any impact on the process?


---------------------------------------
Job Code:261111-ICT Business Analyst ACS:Oct'16 - 10 points 
PTE: 10 points 
Education:15 points 
Age:25 points 
Total points:60
189 EOI with 60 points : 22-Dec'16
190 EOI NSW 60+5 points: 24-Dec'16
Invited: 🤞

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

dreamsanj said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have an updated.
> 
> ...


Thats a long wait but patience paid off. Congratulations and all the best for future endeavours


----------



## handyjohn (Jul 14, 2016)

Does anyone have any idea when will be NSW next invitation round. Last time it was Friday 17/02


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Areeb126 (Jun 30, 2016)

andreyx108b said:


> Approvals usually come within 3-6 weeks for 90% of applicants.
> 
> 10% wait less than 3 weeks and more than 6 weeks.


Dear Sir,

I am asking this question again because I have not satisfactory reply form forum yet.
Pleasee I request you to kindly answer me.
In my case after going through signature what you think I have any chances ?
Almost 4 weeks past since i put my EOI for NSW.
Thanks in Advance.

Best Regards


----------



## saikishoreal (Dec 27, 2016)

Areeb126 said:


> Dear Sir,
> 
> I am asking this question again because I have not satisfactory reply form forum yet.
> Pleasee I request you to kindly answer me.
> ...


Brother, chances are very slim with 55+5. According to immitracker, no one got the invite with same points as you since the March'16.

Check the below link.

https://myimmitracker.com/en/au/trackers/expression-of-interest-sc190


----------



## adahmed (Jan 20, 2017)

zaback21 said:


> adahmed said:
> 
> 
> > Where did you hear you need PCC to apply ? You need PCC after you apply when CO asks for it. As I already explained, CO will give you as much as you need. It's your loss you are being late. CO doesn't care. It's to your advantage to have them.
> ...


----------



## rathishbin (Feb 21, 2017)

Hello All,

Could anyone please advice if the occupation code 263111 ceiling is shared for both 189 and 190 visas ?
EOI NSW 190 (65) 29/01/2017 
EOI 189 (60) 24/01/2017.


----------



## Areeb126 (Jun 30, 2016)

rathishbin said:


> Hello All,
> 
> Could anyone please advice if the occupation code 263111 ceiling is shared for both 189 and 190 visas ?
> EOI NSW 190 (65) 29/01/2017
> EOI 189 (60) 24/01/2017.


Yes my friend but 190 has separate priority which no one knows.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

adahmed said:


> Zaback1, thank you So much for your kind feedback
> 
> Zaback1, please help me understand two more things.
> 
> ...


You can't have two invite at once. 

If you have one EOI, even if you were invited to ask for state nom for 190 in 14 days before you received 189, once you receive 189, your EOI will be locked and even if you applied for 190, it won't be approved. You won't get 190 on that unless 189 expires in 60 days and by that time your 190 will have expired too.

If you have two EOI, then yes you can still may be apply for 190 invite in 14 days, but if you already have 189, there is no point to even ask for another invite. It applies to above case too. I am not even sure why you would like to even take a risk if somehow DIBP sees you already have an 189 invite and you asking for a 190 too. Makes no sense.



> If for any reason I want to file EOI again in future for 190, would I still be eligible?Would my previous non-filer state nomination invite in any way make me ineligible?
> Can the same state for the same category occupation (essentially the same case) still nominate me and I can pursue the case as I should be in the normal course of action?


I am not sure how many chances you get if you ignore a state nom. I think for 189, if you ignore two invite, your EOI will be withdrawn - better check if it is two or more.



> 2. With regard to US PCC, I am requesting 2xcopies to be posted on two different addresses 1 in US and another in Pakistan. Sending two main History Information Check forms with different addresses. Since the form says I could request an additional copy for the same charges for an alternate address as well, this could be quick if my friend receives the report in US and scan the same back to me, this should save time. Did anyone else do this and worked for them as well?


If they allow you to send your PCC to two different addresses, then you can scan anyone you receive first and it should be fine.


----------



## rathishbin (Feb 21, 2017)

Areeb126 said:


> Yes my friend but 190 has separate priority which no one knows.


Thanks Areeb. That brings more clarity to me.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

rathishbin said:


> Thanks Areeb. That brings more clarity to me.


NSW Selection Criteria is laid out here

http://www.industry.nsw.gov.au/live...-nominated-migration-190/selecting-applicants


----------



## rathishbin (Feb 21, 2017)

zaback21 said:


> NSW Selection Criteria is laid out here
> 
> Thanks for the link Zaback. Since 1232 of 1426 is already invited under 263111, i think there is no point waiting for an invite from NSW till June 2016 as the current slots will get filled probably by march end and there are lot of back logs i guess.
> 
> ...


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

rathishbin said:


> Thanks for the link Zaback. Since 1232 of 1426 is already invited under 263111, i think there is no point waiting for an invite from NSW till June 2016 as the current slots will get filled probably by march end and there are lot of back logs i guess.
> 
> EOI NSW 190 (65) 29/01/2017
> EOI 189 (60) 24/01/2017.


1232/1426 is for 189. 

190 NSW quota is different and if you have good English Skills, you may have a good chance to get invite.

Under *Invitation rounds*, look at *State and Territory nominations*


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

dreamsanj said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have an updated.
> 
> ...


congrats dreamsanj !


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

commie_rick said:


> Cool . I hope I get my approval soon


it is on its way, will reach singapore soon !


----------



## spark53 (Oct 26, 2015)

Hi Guys, I am following some threads and curios about my NSW state nomination, if someone has any idea.

My points breakdown as below:
Age : 25
English PTE-A : 10 (30/01/2017)
Education Qualification : 10
Experience : 15 (10 years ACS Experience, Total 13 years)
EOI initially submitted on : 23/08/2016 (457, since I didn't have enough points)
EOI updated on : 08/02/2017 (NSW-190, 60+5 for SS)
Occupation : ICT Business Analyst - 261111

Any idea how is my chances of getting invitation from NSW and when possibly?

Also does anyone has access to Australia CEP? My Bachelor of Science degree was assessed as AQF Associate degree, so I lost 5 points there. The reason I heard (and probably true) was my institution was in Tier-2 category in CEP. I need to know if its still in the same group or has moved to Tier-1.

Thanks.


----------



## IndAus11 (Jul 21, 2016)

*NSW invitations rain*

Guys,

My heart beats louder when Thursday/Friday come in close. :redface:

Waiting eagerly for NSW invitations rain... eep:

Experts... What are the chances of NSW invitation rains this week? :ranger:

_______________________________________________________________________________
Skilled Independent 189 | ANZSCO Code : 261313 - Software Engineer
PTE : 06-Jun-2016, L78, R76, S76, W81
ACS Applied : 03-Jun-2016
ACS +ve : 21-Jun-2016
EOI(189) Applied on : 23-Jun-2016 (60 Points)
EOI invitation : Awaited
EOI(190) Applied on : 08-Nov-2016 (65 Points)
EOI invitation : Awaited


----------



## santa cruise (Dec 7, 2016)

Gents, what is the implication of ticking State Sponsorship subclass 190 and Independent subclass 189 in one EOI instead of two separate ones. 
What if one is getting invited for State Sponsorship in that EOI ( I call dual EOI due to ticking 189,190) ? Is there a case that then the DIBP will overlook this EOI and not consider in the pool for 189 invitation as it considered already handled by State ?
somebody has ticked dual subclasses please shed some light.
Thanks


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

dreamsanj said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have an updated.
> 
> ...




Congrats!)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Areeb126 said:


> Dear Sir,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Sorry mate, i cant see signature as i am on phone. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sammani (Oct 31, 2016)

this is just like a game friends! every morning we refresh our hopes, especially on Thursdays and Fridays and open the mails.... and researching this forum and immitracker thing.. but NSW takes its own time..  

hope everyone get their invitation / nomination approval soon ...  :fingerscrossed:


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

IndAus11 said:


> Guys,
> 
> My heart beats louder when Thursday/Friday come in close. :redface:
> 
> ...


My thoughts : Chances are high tomorrow/Friday for NSW to release good amount of invites ! 

Just now heard that an external auditor was invited today. Similarly I presume few invites would had been sent to others. 

Let's see 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sammani (Oct 31, 2016)

happily sharing the news that I have got the nomination approval from NSW today !


----------



## spark53 (Oct 26, 2015)

Sammani said:


> happily sharing the news that I have got the nomination approval from NSW today !


Congratulations Sammani!!! Not too late you posted about looking for it. Great news.


ksrikanthh said:


> My thoughts : Chances are high tomorrow/Friday for NSW to release good amount of invites !
> 
> Just now heard that an external auditor was invited today. Similarly I presume few invites would had been sent to others.
> 
> ...



Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## sumitgupta22 (Sep 27, 2016)

Sammani said:


> happily sharing the news that I have got the nomination approval from NSW today !


Congratulations.. so indeed they are processing fast now a days..


----------



## sounddonor (May 1, 2013)

Sammani said:


> happily sharing the news that I have got the nomination approval from NSW today !


Congratz!!


----------



## spark53 (Oct 26, 2015)

Sammani said:


> happily sharing the news that I have got the nomination approval from NSW today !


Hi Sammani,
Can you also give your points breakdown?

Thanks 

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## daussie (Jun 16, 2016)

They sending invites today too. I saw immitracker got updated with invites for 2613xx.


----------



## sumitgupta22 (Sep 27, 2016)

daussie said:


> They sending invites today too. I saw immitracker got updated with invites for 2613xx.


Yes, I too observed that one person updated immitracker but that was yesterday.. 2613xx 65points(without SS) invite date - 21.02.2017


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

Sammani said:


> happily sharing the news that I have got the nomination approval from NSW today !


Great, congrats sammani ! 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## newuser2706 (Feb 22, 2017)

Hello Guys,
I am new and want to know how to post or start a new thread on 457 visa as cook and btw i am planning to apply in 2017.


----------



## Fazil3 (Jul 20, 2016)

congrats!!!

Only a few days ago, I was showing your case to one of my ICT BA colleague. 
Do you know why it got delayed about 9 months for your grant?

Thanks.



dreamsanj said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have an updated.
> 
> ...


----------



## Snober (Jan 23, 2017)

Sammani said:


> happily sharing the news that I have got the nomination approval from NSW today !


when did u submit the invitation 

Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


----------



## Mubashir uddin (Nov 17, 2016)

Dear All, 

It's very nice to see that NSW invitation rounds are getting faster day by day and many people are getting the invites....

*I am Civil Engineer but E.A has acknowledged me as a "Engineering Technologist".....I have submitted my EOI on 5th-Jan-2017 with 65 points (including SS).

Can anyone provide any info what are the chances to get an invitation soon from NSW under Occupation code 233914 Engineer Technologist?

Or I was thinking to apply for Victoria State as well just in case NSW will take too much time. *


Regards, 

Mubashir.


----------



## sharat47 (Jun 7, 2016)

Sammani said:


> happily sharing the news that I have got the nomination approval from NSW today !


Congrats Sammani, did they send an email saying approval or status changed in skillselect account?


----------



## ctselvan (Nov 4, 2016)

sharat47 said:


> Congrats Sammani, did they send an email saying approval or status changed in skillselect account?




Hi mate, you'll get an approval email from NSW and an invite email from Skillselect. Skillselect EOI status changes to Invited. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

sumitgupta22 said:


> Yes, I too observed that one person updated immitracker but that was yesterday.. 2613xx 65points(without SS) invite date - 21.02.2017





daussie said:


> They sending invites today too. I saw immitracker got updated with invites for 2613xx.


Probably he checked his email late or his agent could have informed him late so he updated accordingly.. Just a thought..


----------



## Mubashir uddin (Nov 17, 2016)

Mubashir uddin said:


> Dear All,
> 
> It's very nice to see that NSW invitation rounds are getting faster day by day and many people are getting the invites....
> 
> ...


*
Hi Guys, Can anyone provide any info regarding the issue mentioned above.....!!*


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Sammani said:


> this is just like a game friends! every morning we refresh our hopes, especially on Thursdays and Fridays and open the mails.... and researching this forum and immitracker thing.. but NSW takes its own time..
> 
> 
> 
> hope everyone get their invitation / nomination approval soon ...  :fingerscrossed:


I hope we will here this week!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Sammani said:


> happily sharing the news that I have got the nomination approval from NSW today !




Congrats!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DN7C (Sep 26, 2016)

Sammani said:


> happily sharing the news that I have got the nomination approval from NSW today !


Congratulations Sammani !!


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

Sammani said:


> happily sharing the news that I have got the nomination approval from NSW today !


congrats *@Sammani*


----------



## vijaims (Jan 20, 2017)

Sammani said:


> happily sharing the news that I have got the nomination approval from NSW today !


Congratulations friend... Good Luck!!!


----------



## lucas.wszolek (Apr 5, 2016)

any production engineer got an invitation from NSW recently?


----------



## DN7C (Sep 26, 2016)

Mubashir uddin said:


> Dear All,
> 
> It's very nice to see that NSW invitation rounds are getting faster day by day and many people are getting the invites....
> 
> ...


There are people with 65 points in the 189 category, yet to receive invitations Mubashir.


----------



## huunhon (Sep 5, 2016)

Dear All, 

I have a question regard to apply for 190 NSW. My occupation is 261312 developer programmer. Right now, I have 60 points (Age 25, Education 15, Work Exp 10 - 9.5 years, English 10). Should I apply right now or wait until July to have 65 points. 

Regards,


----------



## Sammani (Oct 31, 2016)

Thank u so much dear friends..sorry for late... i was so busy today.. my points breakdown is as below.. age 25 eng 0 exp 15 edu 15 so 55+5 EOI 16.01.2017 invited on 09.02.2017 approved on 22.02.2017 ... thanks again...


----------



## saikishoreal (Dec 27, 2016)

huunhon said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I have a question regard to apply for 190 NSW. My occupation is 261312 developer programmer. Right now, I have 60 points (Age 25, Education 15, Work Exp 10 - 9.5 years, English 10). Should I apply right now or wait until July to have 65 points.
> 
> Regards,




Apply sooner than later. It's better to be in the queue as it doesn't cost you nothing. Moreover, if luck prevails you might get an invite before June'17


---------------------------------------
Job Code:261111-ICT Business Analyst ACS:Oct'16 - 10 points 
PTE: 10 points 
Education:15 points 
Age:25 points 
Total points:60
189 EOI with 60 points : 22-Dec'16
190 EOI NSW 60+5 points: 24-Dec'16
Invited: 🤞

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

huunhon said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I have a question regard to apply for 190 NSW. My occupation is 261312 developer programmer. Right now, I have 60 points (Age 25, Education 15, Work Exp 10 - 9.5 years, English 10). Should I apply right now or wait until July to have 65 points.
> 
> Regards,


You apply now. When you get 65 points, you can just log in and update EOI to 65 points.

If it is work experience you hoping to get to 10 years for 15 points, leave the *To Date* as blank/current, and in July it will automatically get updated to 65 points.


----------



## huunhon (Sep 5, 2016)

saikishoreal said:


> Apply sooner than later. It's better to be in the queue as it doesn't cost you nothing. Moreover, if luck prevails you might get an invite before June'17





zaback21 said:


> You apply now. When you get 65 points, you can just log in and update EOI to 65 points.
> 
> If it is work experience you hoping to get to 10 years for 15 points, leave the *To Date* as blank/current, and in July it will automatically get updated to 65 points.


Thank you so much.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

huunhon said:


> Thank you so much.


You are welcome. Lodge the EOI now and you may get a NSW 190 invite before that. NSW is about to invite a lot of people in the coming days and months. You can select both 189 and 190 in EOI. Good luck !


----------



## Narayanan (Nov 3, 2016)

zaback21 said:


> You are welcome. Lodge the EOI now and you may get a NSW 190 invite before that. NSW is about to invite a lot of people in the coming days and months. You can select both 189 and 190 in EOI. Good luck !


Chances are less though. But there is no harm in taking chances. Anyway once your experience points go 5 points up, your EOI date will be updated to that current date. So you will be again fresh in the queue. Also while updating EOI leave the end date of your latest experience blank if you are still working for the company.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

Narayanan said:


> Chances are less though. But there is no harm in taking chances. Anyway once your experience points go 5 points up, your EOI date will be updated to that current date. So you will be again fresh in the queue. Also while updating EOI leave the end date of your latest experience blank if you are still working for the company.


For work experience you leave it blank, you don't update. SkillSelect update it automatically and you will receive an email saying your EOI is updated with 65 points in July.

Plus it doesn't matter if you start at 65 queue. Last at 65 is 1000 miles ahead of 60 as before the last 65 is invited, no 60 pointers will ever get a invite in 189, so you thinking in a different way. The DOE of 60 pointers doesn't matter in front of a new 65 pointers as he has more priority.


----------



## Narayanan (Nov 3, 2016)

zaback21 said:


> For work experience you leave it blank, you don't update. SkillSelect update it automatically and you will receive an email saying your EOI is updated with 65 points in July.
> 
> Plus it doesn't matter if you start at 65 queue. Last at 65 is 1000 miles ahead of 60 as before the last 65 is invited, no 60 pointers will ever get a invite in 189, so you thinking in a different way. The DOE of 60 pointers doesn't matter in front of a new 65 pointers as he has more priority.


Agreed 100℅


----------



## sumitgupta22 (Sep 27, 2016)

Narayanan said:


> Chances are less though. But there is no harm in taking chances. Anyway once your experience points go 5 points up, your EOI date will be updated to that current date. So you will be again fresh in the queue. Also while updating EOI leave the end date of your latest experience blank if you are still working for the company.


I think with 10 points for exp and English both, he might receive an invite in March/April itself.. as last Friday few people got invite from NSW with 60points...


----------



## KKB_0602 (Sep 12, 2016)

Hi guys,
Any chances of getting NSW state invite for Software Engineer (ANZSCO: 261313) near future??
Age 25
Exp :10
English :10
Education:15
state :5
-----------------
Total :- 65(including SS)
EOI :10 feb 2017


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

KamalBafila said:


> Hi guys,
> Any chances of getting NSW state invite for Software Engineer (ANZSCO: 261313) near future??
> Age 25
> Exp :10
> ...


You won't get 189 this year with 60 points, maybe next July when quota resets, you might get it.

With 10 English, 10 Exp you may have some very slim chance, but 2613 gets a lot of invite unlike other occupation, so may get 190 NSW 

Why not try improve English and get to 70 points before 10 May and get a sure invite or get to 65 points before 15-20 March and get an invite for 189 this year.


----------



## Areeb126 (Jun 30, 2016)

andreyx108b said:


> Sorry mate, i cant see signature as i am on phone.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sir now you can see my signature???
Please tell me I hope you are not on phone now...


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

huunhon said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I have a question regard to apply for 190 NSW. My occupation is 261312 developer programmer. Right now, I have 60 points (Age 25, Education 15, Work Exp 10 - 9.5 years, English 10). Should I apply right now or wait until July to have 65 points.
> 
> Regards,


hi hunnhon , 

You are a perfect candidate to receive am invite from NSW sometime during march-may if you lodge an eoi now. If NSW keeps sending more invites- considering your case having 10 pts for experience and 10 for English under developer programmer category i would be suprised if you don't receive one. 

Note : i have already mentioned but i want to reiterate it - for developer programmer people having 5 pts for experience and 10 pts for English already started receiving invites (this is purely after confirming from people sometime around oct 2016) 

So i would add my suggestion to create an eoi for 190 and grab the 190 invite in this programme year ! Best wishes in advance 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

KamalBafila said:


> Hi guys,
> Any chances of getting NSW state invite for Software Engineer (ANZSCO: 261313) near future??
> Age 25
> Exp :10
> ...


hi kamal,
Definitely yes ! You have a very good chance and in fact i would personally say your invite is on it way !  

If NSW continues to keep sending more number of invites , you would be receiving one soon. Best wishes in advance! 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

KamalBafila said:


> Hi guys,
> Any chances of getting NSW state invite for Software Engineer (ANZSCO: 261313) near future??
> Age 25
> Exp :10
> ...


Also could you please share your total years of experience and skilled experience given by ACS ? 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rmarw (Jan 30, 2017)

Any invites today ??


----------



## Heprex (Dec 21, 2016)

Any news guys?


----------



## saikishoreal (Dec 27, 2016)

Hello, could anyone advise the chances of getting invited for my job code. I have 7 years experience with 10 points. Refer to my signature for break up.


---------------------------------------
Job Code:261111-ICT Business Analyst ACS:Oct'16 - 10 points 
PTE: 10 points 
Education:15 points 
Age:25 points 
Total points:60
189 EOI with 60 points : 22-Dec'16
190 EOI NSW 60+5 points: 24-Dec'16
Invited: 🤞

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thivakaran (Feb 20, 2017)

Hi Senior Guys,
I have a query on EOI submission date and update date.
I submitted my EOI with 60(wo SS) on 24 Jan 2017 by selecting NSW for Software Engineer.
Then changed to Any state on 9th Feb 2017.
Again I changed the state to NSW on 22 nd Feb 2017.
Will Updating state impact my NSW invitation process?
Thanks.


----------



## kklas (Sep 14, 2016)

Sammani said:


> Thank u so much dear friends..sorry for late... i was so busy today.. my points breakdown is as below.. age 25 eng 0 exp 15 edu 15 so 55+5 EOI 16.01.2017 invited on 09.02.2017 approved on 22.02.2017 ... thanks again...


Congratz dear...

Well seems like 55+5 pointers have a chance now....:lalala:


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

Thivakaran said:


> Hi Senior Guys,
> I have a query on EOI submission date and update date.
> I submitted my EOI with 60(wo SS) on 24 Jan 2017 by selecting NSW for Software Engineer.
> Then changed to Any state on 9th Feb 2017.
> ...


hi thivakaran, 

The latest update made in your eoi is that just have chosen NSW in the state option ? Am i correct ? In that case i dont see any issue's at all. Now you would have priority because choosing a particular state is generally good than any. 

Also i see u have 60 pts for 190wo ss 261313. Could you please share your points breakdown?

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

Heprex said:


> Any news guys?


It's been a silent day so far ! Expecting a bang tomo 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Thivakaran (Feb 20, 2017)

ksrikanthh said:


> Thivakaran said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Senior Guys,
> ...


Hi ksrikanthh,

Thanks a lot for the clarification.
Below is my points breakdown.
Age:30
Exp:5
Degree:15
English: 10


----------



## Heprex (Dec 21, 2016)

ksrikanthh said:


> It's been a silent day so far ! Expecting a bang tomo
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


Yep, let's keep our hopes high.


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

Heprex said:


> Yep, let's keep our hopes high.


Cheerssss   

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

Thivakaran said:


> Hi ksrikanthh,
> 
> Thanks a lot for the clarification.
> Below is my points breakdown.
> ...


Cool. Could you please share your total years of experience and skilled experience given by ACS ?

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Thivakaran (Feb 20, 2017)

ksrikanthh said:


> Thivakaran said:
> 
> 
> > Hi ksrikanthh,
> ...


My total exp is 5+
Skilled exp by ACS 3yrs.
Do I hav any chances to get NSW SS?


----------



## Vasanth2k (Oct 19, 2016)

Any chances of getting an invite for the below points. Invite submitted on 4-10-2016
Age 30
Exp 10
Edu 15
Spouse 5
NSW 5
English 0
60+5

Regards 
Vasanth


----------



## KKB_0602 (Sep 12, 2016)

Hi ksrikanthh ,
According to ACS my experience starts from Aug 2010 onward (6 years, 6 months) at the time of EOI.


----------



## spark53 (Oct 26, 2015)

Vasanth2k said:


> Any chances of getting an invite for the below points. Invite submitted on 4-10-2016
> Age 30
> Exp 10
> Edu 15
> ...


Hi Vasanth2k,
Why don't you take PTE-A and get 65+ in each of the bands? PTE-A is computer based and easier than IELTS as I found. With that score, you would get an additional 10 points, and your position can be secured faster and easier.

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## spark53 (Oct 26, 2015)

Hey Guys,
I was thinking if I could apply for SA and VIC for 190. For my occupation ICT Business Analyst, SA mentioned minimum requirement is 70 and VIC is closed currently. However for SA, they said that current minimum is 70, then may be reduced to 65 and then 60.

I have 65 now with SS and already applied for NSW on 8/2/2017. Can I lodge separate EOI for SA and VIC also and will this hurt anything?

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

mr91535 said:


> Hey Guys,
> I was thinking if I could apply for SA and VIC for 190. For my occupation ICT Business Analyst, SA mentioned minimum requirement is 70 and VIC is closed currently. However for SA, they said that current minimum is 70, then may be reduced to 65 and then 60.
> 
> I have 65 now with SS and already applied for NSW on 8/2/2017. Can I lodge separate EOI for SA and VIC also and will this hurt anything?
> ...


hi mr91535, 

You can very well create separate eois for sa and VIc . It wouldn't have any impact  

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

Vasanth2k said:


> Any chances of getting an invite for the below points. Invite submitted on 4-10-2016
> Age 30
> Exp 10
> Edu 15
> ...


hi vasanth, could you please share your sol occupation code ?

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

Vasanth2k said:


> Any chances of getting an invite for the below points. Invite submitted on 4-10-2016
> Age 30
> Exp 10
> Edu 15
> ...


what is you job code?


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

mr91535 said:


> Hey Guys,
> I was thinking if I could apply for SA and VIC for 190. For my occupation ICT Business Analyst, SA mentioned minimum requirement is 70 and VIC is closed currently. However for SA, they said that current minimum is 70, then may be reduced to 65 and then 60.
> 
> I have 65 now with SS and already applied for NSW on 8/2/2017. Can I lodge separate EOI for SA and VIC also and will this hurt anything?
> ...


You can do it however, SA has special conditions and min of 70 points and VIC is not going to open until 30 June.


----------



## kuki (Feb 6, 2017)

aussiedream87 said:


> You can do it however, SA has special conditions and min of 70 points and VIC is not going to open until 30 June.


As I can see SA need 80 points in "Supplementary Skilled List and Special Conditions Apply" as a "high points" stream


----------



## saikishoreal (Dec 27, 2016)

Guys, a quick question regarding updating work experience in EOI. 

When my ACS assessment was done, I have declared experience only until Aug'16. I would like to update my experience I have gained from 1-Sept-16 till date. My agent told me that I can't update the same since ACS hasn't assessed the experience I gained from Sept'16?

Could anyone advice on the above.


----------



## ks2121 (Aug 2, 2016)

Hi guys,

I've submitted my EOI on 18/07/2016 with 60 points; 

My points breakdown:

Age : 30
Edu : 15
Aus Edu :5
Eng :10

DO I have any chance getting invite before July; or NSW only consider experience in invitation for 2613?

Thanks
KSS


----------



## sumitgupta22 (Sep 27, 2016)

saikishoreal said:


> Guys, a quick question regarding updating work experience in EOI.
> 
> When my ACS assessment was done, I have declared experience only until Aug'16. I would like to update my experience I have gained from 1-Sept-16 till date. My agent told me that I can't update the same since ACS hasn't assessed the experience I gained from Sept'16?
> 
> Could anyone advice on the above.


Have you changed your job since ACS assessed you last? 

If yes, you need to do ACS assessment again.
If no, and you are continuously working with the last employer (Aug'16 one), then you should excuse your agent. If he doesn't know this basic itself, how would he process your application going fwd?


----------



## saikishoreal (Dec 27, 2016)

sumitgupta22 said:


> Have you changed your job since ACS assessed you last?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Thanks Sumit. Yes, it's a different company since Sep'16. 

Should I do the ACS assessment again? I don't know how I have to show this experience when I launch my visa application in future.


---------------------------------------
Job Code:261111-ICT Business Analyst ACS:Oct'16 - 10 points 
PTE: 10 points 
Education:15 points 
Age:25 points 
Total points:60
189 EOI with 60 points : 22-Dec'16
190 EOI NSW 60+5 points: 24-Dec'16
Invited: 🤞

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sumitgupta22 (Sep 27, 2016)

saikishoreal said:


> Thanks Sumit. Yes, it's a different company since Sep'16.
> 
> Should I do the ACS assessment again? I don't know how I have to show this experience when I launch my visa application in future.
> 
> ...


If you want to get this experience accounted then you must do the ACS assessment again. 
If you do not wish to use this experience, I am not 100% sure what would be the implication. Whether you can completely ignore it or what needs to be filled in Form-80, that can be commented by experts..


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

ks2121 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I've submitted my EOI on 18/07/2016 with 60 points;
> 
> ...


hii kss,

yeah ! experience - skilled employment is also considered in the selection criteria for choosing applicants 

Selecting applicants - Live & Work in New South Wales


----------



## Vasanth2k (Oct 19, 2016)

Job code 2613 software engineer


----------



## abhishek.kiet (May 28, 2014)

*Next invitation round*

Hi Guys,

Can you please advise when is the next invitation round for NSW expected?


----------



## sapphire28 (Dec 17, 2016)

abhishek.kiet said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> 
> 
> Can you please advise when is the next invitation round for NSW expected?




We should see some action today around noon time  good luck


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Diggy (Feb 10, 2017)

When will dey start calling 60+ 5 points....exp: 5points


----------



## madan12 (Jan 18, 2017)

*261313 / NSW Invite ?*

Hi ,

I submitted my EOI 0n 12/Jan/17

State : 60 +5 for NSW for 261313
189 : 60 points

PTE : 0 points (planning to take again in April if nothing turns up)
Exp : 10 points (ACS)
Age : 30
Spouse : 5 (ACS)
Study: 15 (ACS)

Any possibiloity when i will get invite from NSW? Worried ( i know its hardly a month but still )

Thanks
Madan


----------



## daussie (Jun 16, 2016)

I got approval from NSW today. Applied last Friday. 261313 65+5. 

Good luck for all you guys.


----------



## jas81 (Jan 13, 2017)

daussie said:


> I got approval from NSW today. Applied last Friday. 261313 65+5.
> 
> Good luck for all you guys.


Congratulations! Hopefully I will get mine soon!

261312
65+5
EOI : 29 jan 2017
NSW SS invitation : feb 9 2017
Submitted : feb 16 2017
Approval: awaiting


----------



## Mai Nguyen 7 (Nov 9, 2015)

Hi all,

I just passed my PTE test and submitted my new EOI for 190. What is the chance for me to get invited by NSW this year? Do you think I should change my state to NSW only as opposed to leaving it as any?

Occupation: General Accountant (221111)
Points without SS: 70
- Qualification: 20
- Age: 30
- English: 20
EOI submitted: 23/02/2017

Thanks, 
Mai


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

Diggy said:


> When will dey start calling 60+ 5 points....exp: 5points


Hi diggy , could you please share your occupation code ?

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

daussie said:


> I got approval from NSW today. Applied last Friday. 261313 65+5.
> 
> Good luck for all you guys.


Ina week's time  congrats once again @daussie !  

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ryanmic (Jul 30, 2014)

ksrikanthh said:


> Cool. Could you please share your total years of experience and skilled experience given by ACS ?
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


Hey srikanth...one question in line to the quoted chat...what is the significance of total exp and acs accessed ? I thought only acs exp will be considered everywhere. Correct me if iam wrong.



Mai Nguyen 7 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I just passed my PTE test and submitted my new EOI for 190. What is the chance for me to get invited by NSW this year? Do you think I should change my state to NSW only as opposed to leaving it as any?
> 
> ...



Sent from my SM-N915G using Tapatalk


----------



## prafireman06 (Oct 25, 2016)

Any Invites today for 60+5 pointers? or is it an another disappointing Friday?


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

micdinesh said:


> Hey srikanth...one question in line to the quoted chat...what is the significance of total exp and acs accessed ? I thought only acs exp will be considered everywhere. Correct me if iam wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hi dinesh, 

You are correct  Skilled experience determines the priority. 

If person A and person B both claims 10 pts for experience and if person A has more skilled exp than B - person A would be given priority. 

One of the reasons that i Wanted to check overall exp is to get to know on the number of years deducted by acs since it varies for individual's based on the rules they apply for deducting exp 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ryanmic (Jul 30, 2014)

Mai Nguyen 7 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I just passed my PTE test and submitted my new EOI for 190. What is the chance for me to get invited by NSW this year? Do you think I should change my state to NSW only as opposed to leaving it as any?
> 
> ...


Dont choose any..i did that mistake..


ksrikanthh said:


> hi dinesh,
> 
> You are correct  Skilled experience determines the priority.
> 
> ...


Ah ic...good to know

I Appreciate your motivation to all.
Best of luck for your entry soon

Cheers,
Michael



Sent from my SM-N915G using Tapatalk


----------



## Ryanmic (Jul 30, 2014)

daussie said:


> I got approval from NSW today. Applied last Friday. 261313 65+5.
> 
> Good luck for all you guys.


Congrats !

Sent from my SM-N915G using Tapatalk


----------



## kartheish (Aug 24, 2016)

daussie said:


> I got approval from NSW today. Applied last Friday. 261313 65+5.
> 
> Good luck for all you guys.


Congrats daussie. Time to move on to the VISA lodge thread eh? See you soon there.


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

micdinesh said:


> Dont choose any..i did that mistake..
> 
> Ah ic...good to know
> 
> ...


Cheers mike 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Heprex (Dec 21, 2016)

Any good news today for those who are waiting an invite.


----------



## spark53 (Oct 26, 2015)

Mai Nguyen 7 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I just passed my PTE test and submitted my new EOI for 190. What is the chance for me to get invited by NSW this year? Do you think I should change my state to NSW only as opposed to leaving it as any?
> 
> ...


Your point is quite high. You should get the invitation soon. Best of luck.

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Fazil3 (Jul 20, 2016)

Looks like a silent Friday


----------



## Kyra J (Dec 11, 2012)

Mai Nguyen 7 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I just passed my PTE test and submitted my new EOI for 190. What is the chance for me to get invited by NSW this year? Do you think I should change my state to NSW only as opposed to leaving it as any?
> 
> ...


I updated my EOI on 26th Jan with 65+5 points for "All" states on 26th Jan 2017. No need to specifically set it for NSW.

I got the NSW invite to apply for state sponsorship on 17th Feb 2017. 

For your case with 70 (without SS), I'm sure you will be invited for 189 itself in next round. NSW usually send invites 3-6 days after 189 round. So in next round (01st March 2017) you should get invite for 189 or else you will surely be invited for NSW (70 + 5) by 5th March 2017.




My Timeline______________
IELTS, 18 Feb 2016 : L 7/R 7.5/S 6.5/W 6.5
ACS Application (ANZCO 261112): 05 April 2016
ACS Approval (ANZCO 261112): 21 April 2016
EOI Submitted : 25 April 2016 (189 : 55 Points) (190 All States: 55+5 Points)
PTE 1st Attempt, 20 June 2016: L 67/R 65/S 63/W 61
PTE 2nd Attempt, 06 Jan 2017: L 70/R 90/S 90/W 67
EOI Updated : 19 Jan 2016 (189 : 65 Points) (190 All States: 65+5 Points)
NSW Invite to Apply: 17 Feb 2017
Documents uploaded to NSW : 20 Feb 2017
Approval from NSW : Waiting….


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Quite day... 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bonkers911 (Aug 29, 2016)

Four months, 65 points, superior English Occupation on SOL list. Still waiting.....


----------



## sapphire28 (Dec 17, 2016)

bonkers911 said:


> Four months, 65 points, superior English Occupation on SOL list. Still waiting.....




What's your anzsco 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Roy2017 (Apr 23, 2016)

wait wait & wait ..It seems NSW is also changing the invitation criteria ..calling 65 ..8 month over only approx 1500.invitation.They need to send 2500 in next 4 month to reach last year target ..which is quite no possible .

@andreyx108b.Can you please suggest to change the column name "Experience " to ACS approved Experience" for better analysis.


----------



## bonkers911 (Aug 29, 2016)

233512 mechanical engineer


----------



## bonkers911 (Aug 29, 2016)

sapphire28 said:


> What's your anzsco
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


233512 mechanical engineer


----------



## chinkyjenn (Jan 26, 2017)

Kyra J said:


> I updated my EOI on 26th Jan with 65+5 points for "All" states on 26th Jan 2017. No need to specifically set it for NSW.
> 
> I got the NSW invite to apply for state sponsorship on 17th Feb 2017.
> 
> ...


I think his case is a bit different though. Since accountant has a backlog with v189...


----------



## Diggy (Feb 10, 2017)

Any news for Mech engr 60+5? With exp 5pts?


----------



## krishnakumar_duddu (Feb 19, 2017)

Hello folks,

I have 65 points including SS. Would like to submit EOI for NSW but my occupation (ICT Security Specialist 262112) is not available at the moment. But expected to open in coming 2-3 months.

Is it ok submit an EOI at the moment?

Likewise, can I submit EOI for other states where the occupation is expected to open. Any harm...?

Thanks,
Krishna.

-----------------
Occupation: ICT Security Specialist
Age: 30
Education: 15
English: 10
Partner points: 5
State Sponsorship: 5


----------



## abhishek.kiet (May 28, 2014)

*NSW invite*



daussie said:


> I got approval from NSW today. Applied last Friday. 261313 65+5.
> 
> Good luck for all you guys.



When did you applied your EOI? When did you get the invite?


----------



## Gagz (Jul 3, 2016)

Occupation: Electronics engineer
Age: 30 points
Qualification: 15 points
English: 10 points

190: 55+5: 60 points

Positive assessment & EOI applied: 11th Feb, 2017

Having the same points & occupation as that of mine, does anybody get the Invitation from NSW? Or any veteran member of this thread have any idea what is the trend these days or my chances in the coming weeks/months? I do not want to apply 489 .


----------



## mrit (Sep 23, 2016)

As NSW invitations are quite so this thread as well....we have a desi saying in South Asia "Khamoshi toufaan ke anay ka andesha hoti hai" hehe .. hope we get this toufaan(storm) of invites from NSW this week ;p


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Snober (Jan 23, 2017)

I am.waiting for approval.for more than.2.weeks . mOst ppl have got in 5 days ... really not sure why

Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


----------



## saikishoreal (Dec 27, 2016)

mrit said:


> As NSW invitations are quite so this thread as well....we have a desi saying in South Asia "Khamoshi toufaan ke anay ka andesha hoti hai" hehe .. hope we get this toufaan(storm) of invites from NSW this week ;p
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




I agree with you. My consultant told me NSW has to issue 2000 invitations to meet their last year target. We can expect rain if invitations in next two months.


----------



## Shaaan98765 (Dec 3, 2016)

Guys,

Any 60 + 5 with 5 points for exp got invite for 261311??

Thanks


----------



## sumitgupta22 (Sep 27, 2016)

Shaaan98765 said:


> Guys,
> 
> Any 60 + 5 with 5 points for exp got invite for 261311??
> 
> Thanks


Not yet..


----------



## Areeb126 (Jun 30, 2016)

Gagz said:


> Occupation: Electronics engineer
> Age: 30 points
> Qualification: 15 points
> English: 10 points
> ...


Dear we are sailing in same boat.
Try to increase your points as I am also striving hard for my english points....


----------



## kartheish (Aug 24, 2016)

Kyra J said:


> I updated my EOI on 26th Jan with 65+5 points for "All" states on 26th Jan 2017. No need to specifically set it for NSW.
> 
> I got the NSW invite to apply for state sponsorship on 17th Feb 2017.
> 
> ...


Hi Kyra, weren't we supposed to be in touch 
Congratulations, I too got my nomination on 17th, and I too did the documents upload on 20th. I am hoping we will get the ITA before Wednesday. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## asifzia11 (Dec 1, 2016)

Hi how are you all? Iv updated my EOI today with 60 for 189 and 65 for 190 with PTE English 65 all bands. My occupation is developer programer. Do you guys think I'll b able to receive NSW invitation. Thanks in advance for your time.
Regards,
Asif


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

asifzia11 said:


> Hi how are you all? Iv updated my EOI today with 60 for 189 and 65 for 190 with PTE English 65 all bands. My occupation is developer programer. Do you guys think I'll b able to receive NSW invitation. Thanks in advance for your time.
> Regards,
> Asif




I think this or next week it is turn for 60+5 pointers from26131*


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## asifzia11 (Dec 1, 2016)

Thanks a lot Andrew. I appreciate your time.


----------



## Mai Nguyen 7 (Nov 9, 2015)

chinkyjenn said:


> I think his case is a bit different though. Since accountant has a backlog with v189...


Silly question: What is a 'backlog'? Also from what I gather from 2 discussions in the forum, there is no apparent pattern how NSW select their applicants. They select manually so it's very subjective. I just have to keep my fingers cross then.


----------



## spark53 (Oct 26, 2015)

Mai Nguyen 7 said:


> Silly question: What is a 'backlog'? Also from what I gather from 2 discussions in the forum, there is no apparent pattern how NSW select their applicants. They select manually so it's very subjective. I just have to keep my fingers cross then.


Backlog means the items or works which are accumulated / queued but not completed and pending completion.

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## spark53 (Oct 26, 2015)

Snober said:


> I am.waiting for approval.for more than.2.weeks . mOst ppl have got in 5 days ... really not sure why
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


If there is an opportunity and if it's does not hurt, you may check with your CO I guess, right?

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## spark53 (Oct 26, 2015)

krishnakumar_duddu said:


> Hello folks,
> 
> I have 65 points including SS. Would like to submit EOI for NSW but my occupation (ICT Security Specialist 262112) is not available at the moment. But expected to open in coming 2-3 months.
> 
> ...


I checked with my agent yesterday and what it seems it does not hurt to lodge EOI for a state even if the occupation is stopped for now but will open in future.

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## krishnakumar_duddu (Feb 19, 2017)

mr91535 said:


> I checked with my agent yesterday and what it seems it does not hurt to lodge EOI for a state even if the occupation is stopped for now but will open in future.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


Thank you very much !!  Hope my EOI will be prioritized in my points range when occupations open.


----------



## spark53 (Oct 26, 2015)

krishnakumar_duddu said:


> Thank you very much !!  Hope my EOI will be prioritized in my points range when occupations open.


No problem. I can see you have opportunity to get more points in English. If you would get another 10 points, you even do not need to wait that long and things will be much easier and more favorable for you. In fact you would receive invitation much sooner. Since you have time, you may think about it seriously. Likely nothing can stop!! 

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## commie_rick (Dec 15, 2012)

jas81 said:


> Congratulations! Hopefully I will get mine soon!
> 
> 261312
> 65+5
> ...


I was invited on the same day.
good luck !


----------



## hjauhari (May 2, 2016)

Hi Folks,

Any updates on the invitation for the ICT BA 261111 with 60+ 5 points??

Second, Do I need to update my EOI manually if work ex increase by 1 year after ACS evaluation and points are about to chnage from 5 to 10??

Or Do I need to spend another 500 AUD for revaluation from ACS??

Thanks
Joe


----------



## epb989 (Aug 4, 2016)

*EOI query*

How can i file 2 different EOI's. I wish to apply for 190 SS as well along with my 489FS.

Do i create a new EOI with a new login?


----------



## spark53 (Oct 26, 2015)

epb989 said:


> How can i file 2 different EOI's. I wish to apply for 190 SS as well along with my 489FS.
> 
> Do i create a new EOI with a new login?


Yes, you have to create new EOI unless you select any state in your existing EOI. But I think (I also checked with my agent ) it's better to create separate EOI because that will have direct focus on the state you are applying. This is entirely my personal view.

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## spark53 (Oct 26, 2015)

hjauhari said:


> Hi Folks,
> 
> Any updates on the invitation for the ICT BA 261111 with 60+ 5 points??
> 
> ...


I am on same line with 65 points including SS and ICT Business Analyst and eagerly waiting to see the hit in my EOI. 

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## kklas (Sep 14, 2016)

I observed that there hasn't been much change in NSW Occupation list since last year. My occupation ( Civil Eng Technician ) is only available in NSW right now. Will there be any major changes like a removal of occupation in the list before next financial year?

reply is highly appreciated guys.


----------



## commie_rick (Dec 15, 2012)

ive just gotten approval from nsw !


----------



## Sammani (Oct 31, 2016)

commie_rick said:


> ive just gotten approval from nsw !




Congratulations !!!


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

asifzia11 said:


> Hi how are you all? Iv updated my EOI today with 60 for 189 and 65 for 190 with PTE English 65 all bands. My occupation is developer programer. Do you guys think I'll b able to receive NSW invitation. Thanks in advance for your time.
> Regards,
> Asif


hi asif,

Could you please share your total years of experience and skilled experience from ACS ?

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## spark53 (Oct 26, 2015)

commie_rick said:


> ive just gotten approval from nsw !


Great news! Congratulations!

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

commie_rick said:


> ive just gotten approval from nsw !


Let the party begin !  time to shake your legs at Singapore ! Cheeersss !!! 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Snober (Jan 23, 2017)

commie_rick said:


> ive just gotten approval from nsw !


Hi congats ... can u share when dis u submit your application after getting the invite. 

Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


----------



## jas81 (Jan 13, 2017)

commie_rick said:


> ive just gotten approval from nsw !


Awesome! Congratulations!
My wait continues...

261312
Developer Programmer
65+5
EOI : 29 jan 2017
NSW invited : 9 feb
Submitted : 15 feb
Awaiting approval


----------



## Ninja_Guy (Jul 12, 2016)

Any chances to get the Invitation for 60+5 pointers this year...
I am 261313 applicant and it's almost 5+ months now


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

Ninja_Guy said:


> Any chances to get the Invitation for 60+5 pointers this year...
> I am 261313 applicant and it's almost 5+ months now


Hi ninjaguy ,

Could you please share your

1. Points for English
2. Total years of experience and skilled experience given by ACS ?

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ninja_Guy (Jul 12, 2016)

Hello Kriskanth,

My English points are 67,68,70,72
Total years of experience today is 5.10 years and ACS deducted my 2 years of experience.
The time I lodge the EOI it was 5.5 years.


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

Ninja_Guy said:


> Hello Kriskanth,
> 
> My English points are 67,68,70,72
> Total years of experience today is 5.10 years and ACS deducted my 2 years of experience.
> The time I lodge the EOI it was 5.5 years.


Oh ok, so you have 10 pts for English and 5 pts for experience. 

Could you please share your eoi date of effect? 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ninja_Guy (Jul 12, 2016)

ksrikanthh said:


> Oh ok, so you have 10 pts for English and 5 pts for experience.
> 
> Could you please share your eoi date of effect?
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


My EOI date is 16th Sep,2016. Almost near to you 
When will we get the invitation


----------



## silinux (Nov 9, 2016)

Ninja_Guy said:


> My EOI date is 16th Sep,2016. Almost near to you
> When will we get the invitation


Count me in guys 

Age 30
Aus Experience 5
Overseas Experience 0
PTE 10 (L 88/S 68/R 79/W 90)
Education 15
Total points 60+5(NSW SS)
Occupation Developer Programmer
EOI Effect date 28-10-2016
invite waiting :sad:


----------



## nitiniit07 (Jul 19, 2016)

nitiniit07 said:


> It is frustrating but no other options so not thinking much abt it... jst need to go with the flow...


Hi Expats,

I have got an invite for Software Tester(261314) which is in Stream 2(i.e. Code which is in CSOL but not in SOL), please find all the details in my signature below.

All d best to all who are eagerly waiting.

Best Regards,
Nitin Bali


----------



## jas81 (Jan 13, 2017)

nitiniit07 said:


> nitiniit07 said:
> 
> 
> > It is frustrating but no other options so not thinking much abt it... jst need to go with the flow...
> ...


Congrats!!

For some reason I'm not able to view your signature. Do you mind posting your details here?


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

nitiniit07 said:


> Hi Expats,
> 
> I have got an invite for Software Tester(261314) which is in Stream 2(i.e. Code which is in CSOL but not in SOL), please find all the details in my signature below.
> 
> ...


Congrats!


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

This week is going to be a good week guys.


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

nitiniit07 said:


> Hi Expats,
> 
> I have got an invite for Software Tester(261314) which is in Stream 2(i.e. Code which is in CSOL but not in SOL), please find all the details in my signature below.
> 
> ...


Wow ! Superb. Congrats nitin  cheers 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

Ninja_Guy said:


> My EOI date is 16th Sep,2016. Almost near to you
> When will we get the invitation


Hopefully sometime during april or may ! Lets keep tracking and check trends 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## nitiniit07 (Jul 19, 2016)

jas81 said:


> Congrats!!
> 
> For some reason I'm not able to view your signature. Do you mind posting your details here?


Here you go mate ---

261314 (Software Tester) (Stream 2) (Not In SOL)
PTE: L-83, R-74, S-84, W-80 (10 points)
ACS: 29/June/2016 (6 - 2 = 4 years)(5 points)
Education: 15 points 
Age: 30 points 
VIC EOI Submitted: 30/06/2016 ( 190 (VIC 60+5 = 65 )
VIC Ack Recieved: 01/08/2016 
VIC EOI Rejected: 25/10/2016
NSW EOI Submitted: 19/07/2016 ( 190 (NSW 60+5 = 65 )
NSW Invite to Apply: 17/02/2017 
Documents uploaded to NSW: 21/02/2017
Approval from NSW: Waiting


----------



## nitiniit07 (Jul 19, 2016)

ksrikanthh said:


> Wow ! Superb. Congrats nitin  cheers
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


Thanks Ksrikanthh  , hope you get yours soon.


----------



## jas81 (Jan 13, 2017)

nitiniit07 said:


> jas81 said:
> 
> 
> > Congrats!!
> ...


Thanks dude!


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

nitiniit07 said:


> Thanks Ksrikanthh  , hope you get yours soon.




Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

andreyx108b said:


> This week is going to be a good week guys.


Superb ! Time to begin the NSW invite game this week   

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## natali-new (Sep 21, 2014)

andreyx108b said:


> This week is going to be a good week guys.


Hope it will be good for accountants as well ))


----------



## Coolgirl78 (Jan 4, 2016)

commie_rick said:


> ive just gotten approval from nsw !


Congrats!! Dream on and achieve on


----------



## rathishbin (Feb 21, 2017)

How much experience will be deducted by vetassess for 249311 (Teacher of english to speakers of other languages). I am planning to do the skill assessment for my wife. (for additional 5 points)


----------



## commie_rick (Dec 15, 2012)

mr91535 said:


> Great news! Congratulations!
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk




thank you ! :eyebrows::eyebrows::eyebrows:


----------



## commie_rick (Dec 15, 2012)

ksrikanthh said:


> Let the party begin !  time to shake your legs at Singapore ! Cheeersss !!!
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk




thanks buddy ! :juggle::juggle:


----------



## Gagz (Jul 3, 2016)

I have a query to all the veterans.

As we are aware of how many invites were given for each of the Anzsco code in 189. Does the trend follow same in 190 NSW?

For example: lets say for 261313, 300 invites were given in the last invitation round. Does NSW also give around 300 invites? I know its a broad question but still worth asking.

This may help in approximate after how many months a person will get the NSW invite based on EOI date & points cutoff in 189.

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## chinkyjenn (Jan 26, 2017)

Gagz said:


> I have a query to all the veterans.
> 
> As we are aware of how many invites were given for each of the Anzsco code in 189. Does the trend follow same in 190 NSW?
> 
> ...


It is hard to predict how NSw issue invitations. I am curious to find out!

Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


----------



## chinkyjenn (Jan 26, 2017)

andreyx108b said:


> This week is going to be a good week guys.


Haha how do you know? I hope soooo.... does NSW only issue invitations on Friday or is it unpredictable? 

Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

chinkyjenn said:


> Haha how do you know? I hope soooo.... does NSW only issue invitations on Friday or is it unpredictable?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk




Throughout the week, but Thursday's and Friday's tend to stand out more than other days.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chinkyjenn (Jan 26, 2017)

commie_rick said:


> ive just gotten approval from nsw !


Woo congratz!!! :cheer2:


----------



## Gagz (Jul 3, 2016)

andreyx108b said:


> Throughout the week, but Thursday's and Friday's tend to stand out more than other days.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hey Andreyx, since you are around. Any idea when can we expect an update in the following sheet?

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1hDMwZx2ba47Fe-pwKOgzNOYKbjSmqLOXAbsDvCEfWyY/htmlview#

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Gagz said:


> Hey Andreyx, since you are around. Any idea when can we expect an update in the following sheet?
> 
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1hDMwZx2ba47Fe-pwKOgzNOYKbjSmqLOXAbsDvCEfWyY/htmlview#
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk




Sorry dont manage that.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## handyjohn (Jul 14, 2016)

Gagz said:


> Hey Andreyx, since you are around. Any idea when can we expect an update in the following sheet?
> 
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1hDMwZx2ba47Fe-pwKOgzNOYKbjSmqLOXAbsDvCEfWyY/htmlview#
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk




It will be updated after next 189 results around 9 March. As nominations from states during February will be declared 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kklas (Sep 14, 2016)

rathishbin said:


> How much experience will be deducted by vetassess for 249311 (Teacher of english to speakers of other languages). I am planning to do the skill assessment for my wife. (for additional 5 points)


Hi, I think generally VETASSESS would deduct 1yr from your experience, in-case if you meet with job tasks which they are expected in your Nominated Occupation after 1yrear time. That would be the date deemed skilled for point test advice. 

Well , better to wait for a senior's answer. :director:


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

Gagz said:


> Hey Andreyx, since you are around. Any idea when can we expect an update in the following sheet?
> 
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1hDMwZx2ba47Fe-pwKOgzNOYKbjSmqLOXAbsDvCEfWyY/htmlview#
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


The sheet is updated as soon as any update is announced. It is updated with the most recent information available / published.


----------



## blackrider89 (Jul 14, 2014)

I'm back to update you guys if possible.

Apologies for my disappearance for the last 2 months. Visited back home country for marriage ).

So far no invitation for NSW Nomination for Accountant/Auditor with 70+5, PTE 79+, lodged after 10/02/2017.


----------



## Horus_88 (Mar 11, 2014)

Still fingers crossed
221111 Accountant general, 65+6 details as below.


----------



## Rvdumbu (Feb 15, 2017)

Rvdumbu said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am planning for Australia PR following are educational and work experience
> 
> ...


Based on some research I came to know that if I get 79+ in PTE I can apply for 189 subclass visa , in the worst case I have option for 489 visa is that correct


----------



## chinkyjenn (Jan 26, 2017)

blackrider89 said:


> I'm back to update you guys if possible.
> 
> Apologies for my disappearance for the last 2 months. Visited back home country for marriage ).
> 
> So far no invitation for NSW Nomination for Accountant/Auditor with 70+5, PTE 79+, lodged after 10/02/2017.


Congratz on your marriage! 

Hey some accountants 70 points received invitations on 17 feb. 

Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


----------



## blackrider89 (Jul 14, 2014)

chinkyjenn said:


> Congratz on your marriage!
> 
> Hey some accountants 70 points received invitations on 17 feb.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


Did they claim points for experience? If not very unlikely.


----------



## Rvdumbu (Feb 15, 2017)

Based on some research I came to know that if I get 79+ in PTE I can apply for 189 subclass visa , in the worst case I have option for 489 visa is that correct


----------



## sumitgupta22 (Sep 27, 2016)

189Visa, 25days (till 29th-30thJan) backlog cleared today for 65 pointers for 2613xx category. 

Expecting a lot of 60 pointers getting invite in following days from NSW..


----------



## asifzia11 (Dec 1, 2016)

Where i can see the backlog


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

blackrider89 said:


> I'm back to update you guys if possible.
> 
> Apologies for my disappearance for the last 2 months. Visited back home country for marriage ).
> 
> So far no invitation for NSW Nomination for Accountant/Auditor with 70+5, PTE 79+, lodged after 10/02/2017.


wow ! blackrider is backk !  

congrats on your marriage buddy and welcome back   cheersss !!!


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

Rvdumbu said:


> Based on some research I came to know that if I get 79+ in PTE I can apply for 189 subclass visa , in the worst case I have option for 489 visa is that correct


hi Rvdumbu,

could you please share your points breakdown ?


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

Gagz said:


> I have a query to all the veterans.
> 
> As we are aware of how many invites were given for each of the Anzsco code in 189. Does the trend follow same in 190 NSW?
> 
> ...





chinkyjenn said:


> It is hard to predict how NSw issue invitations. I am curious to find out!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk



hi Gagz, ******, 

Alright, according to a report published for the invites sent by NSW in the previous programme year - they had released a bulk number of invites during jan - may 2016. 

If NSW follows the similar trend which i see is already happening ( they have already sent good number of invites in feb and i believe it will most likely continue to increase ) , going forward until may 2017 we can expect bunch of invites so called #NSWInviteRain

here is the count submitted as per a report that i read :

Jan 2016 - 513
Feb 2016 - 647
Mar 2016 - 676
Apr - 607
May - 509

happy tracking ! cheersss


----------



## Areeb126 (Jun 30, 2016)

andreyx108b said:


> Sorry dont manage that.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hey Andrew,

These cutoff points are included with state sponsorship or with out it??
I am confused?
Do I have chance to get invite in coming rounds???


----------



## Areeb126 (Jun 30, 2016)

Gagz said:


> Hey Andreyx, since you are around. Any idea when can we expect an update in the following sheet?
> 
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1hDMwZx2ba47Fe-pwKOgzNOYKbjSmqLOXAbsDvCEfWyY/htmlview#
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


Bro we are sailing in same boat with same points.
I hope we get invite on our cutoff marks.


----------



## chinkyjenn (Jan 26, 2017)

ksrikanthh said:


> hi Gagz, ******,
> 
> Alright, according to a report published for the invites sent by NSW in the previous programme year - they had released a bulk number of invites during jan - may 2016.
> 
> ...


Hi Srikanth, 

They just invited bunch of people this morning. Do you think NSW invitations will follow?

Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


----------



## YPadiyar (Jan 18, 2017)

Hi All

I need some help in understanding how 190 and 489 work.

I have submitted for EOI for 190 with 65 points and EOI for 189 with 60 points.

I doubt if my 189 EOI would get picked and for 190 I have applied for any state. Is there a chance that my application would get picked under 190?

Also, how do I get State Sponsorship?

Regards
Yajnesh


----------



## Gagz (Jul 3, 2016)

Areeb126 said:


> Bro we are sailing in same boat with same points.
> I hope we get invite on our cutoff marks.


Ya man. I just hope that some miracle will happen and we both will get through in NSW. But i am pretty sure its a long wait. May be till june end. 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

I think good news are: recent sc189 invite cleared a lot of 65 pointers for 26131*, meaning NSW will even more surely end up sending invites to 60+5 pointers... i dont think much choice left. However, lets see.


----------



## spark53 (Oct 26, 2015)

YPadiyar said:


> Hi All
> 
> I need some help in understanding how 190 and 489 work.
> 
> ...


I have seen posts in here, also checked with my agent, you may want to select an individual state rather choosing any state, which would have more focus on the state you are applying. And you may create separate EOIs for other states if you like.

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Kyra J (Dec 11, 2012)

YPadiyar said:


> Hi All
> 
> I need some help in understanding how 190 and 489 work.
> 
> ...





mr91535 said:


> I have seen posts in here, also checked with my agent, you may want to select an individual state rather choosing any state, which would have more focus on the state you are applying. And you may create separate EOIs for other states if you like.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk



You have a good chance in next 2 months for the application to be picked up. Do not update your EOI, and let it be open for all states.

Although my points were 65+5, but I also had just 1 single EOI and had it open for 'Any' state. It was picked up by NSW last week.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

Kyra J said:


> You have a good chance in next 2 months for the application to be picked up. Do not update your EOI, and let it be open for all states.
> 
> Although my points were 65+5, but I also had just 1 single EOI and had it open for *'Any' state*. It was picked up by NSW last week.


Thanks. So, the fact that selecting a state only increases chances are in fact a myth than fact especially for NSW 190.

You are the 2nd person this week I read who got it with Any State selection.


----------



## Gagz (Jul 3, 2016)

Areeb126 said:


> Hey Andrew,
> 
> These cutoff points are included with state sponsorship or with out it??
> I am confused?
> Do I have chance to get invite in coming rounds???


These cutoff points are of 189.

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ryanmic (Jul 30, 2014)

zaback21 said:


> Thanks. So, the fact that selecting a state only increases chances are in fact a myth than fact especially for NSW 190.
> 
> You are the 2nd person this week I read who got it with Any State selection.


This proves point matters than any other criterias..

Sent from my SM-N915G using Tapatalk


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

micdinesh said:


> This proves point matters than any other criterias..
> 
> Sent from my SM-N915G using Tapatalk


Oh yes. NSW is selecting based on DIBP points score, so points will come first if they can be searched.


----------



## AussieTourist (Feb 21, 2017)

Anyone recently got invite for 233914 from NSW 190 @ 60+5 points? Thanks!


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

chinkyjenn said:


> Hi Srikanth,
> 
> They just invited bunch of people this morning. Do you think NSW invitations will follow?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


hi ******,

personally i am confident that NSW will continue to invite more until may ! 

also could you please share your points breakdown and occupation code ?


----------



## Kyra J (Dec 11, 2012)

zaback21 said:


> Thanks. So, the fact that selecting a state only increases chances are in fact a myth than fact especially for NSW 190.
> 
> You are the 2nd person this week I read who got it with Any State selection.


I believe, the option to open multiple EOI is to increase your chances for getting picked up. The idea is to open different EOI's for different ANZCO codes.

For example if someone have a total of 10 years experience with 5 years as developer and then 5 years as Business Analyst. The this person can open 2 EOI for different ANZCO codes with probably similar points.

Also, I've heard that if one state nominates your EOI, the EOI gets locked until the process completes (Success / failure). So in the meanwhile, even if your points are good enough for may be another state or 189 visa, it won't be picked up as it is still in processing by the first state.

But, as in most of the people here (like me) who are desperately looking for any nomination, won't mind EOI being locked as 189 visa is far fetched dream.

Just my POV...


All the best for everyone !!!


My Timeline______________
IELTS, 18 Feb 2016 : L 7/R 7.5/S 6.5/W 6.5
ACS Application (ANZCO 261112): 05 April 2016
ACS Approval (ANZCO 261112): 21 April 2016
EOI Submitted : 25 April 2016 (189 : 55 Points) (190 All States: 55+5 Points)
PTE 1st Attempt, 20 June 2016: L 67/R 65/S 63/W 61
PTE 2nd Attempt, 06 Jan 2017: L 70/R 90/S 90/W 67
EOI Updated : 19 Jan 2016 (189 : 65 Points) (190 All States: 65+5 Points)
NSW Invite to Apply: 17 Feb 2017
Documents uploaded to NSW : 20 Feb 2017
Approval from NSW : Waiting….


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

chinkyjenn said:


> Hi Srikanth,
> 
> They just invited bunch of people this morning. Do you think NSW invitations will follow?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


We might expect this week. I was hoping last week, but lets see this week.


----------



## Mai Nguyen 7 (Nov 9, 2015)

Kyra J said:


> I believe, the option to open multiple EOI is to increase your chances for getting picked up. The idea is to open different EOI's for different ANZCO codes.


I also open 2 EOIs, one for 189 and one for 190 for the same ANZCO. I prefer to stay at Melbourne so I hope to get invited for 189. However, my profession is getting harder so I open an EOI for 190 with the hope to get invited by states if 189 takes too long. If i get invited for 190, I wont lose my queuing position for 189.


----------



## chinkyjenn (Jan 26, 2017)

andreyx108b said:


> We might expect this week. I was hoping last week, but lets see this week.





ksrikanthh said:


> hi ******,
> 
> personally i am confident that NSW will continue to invite more until may !
> 
> also could you please share your points breakdown and occupation code ?


ANZCO: Accountant (general) 221111
Age: 30
English : 20
Education: 20 

A little background about myself, I was on partner temporary visa but then our relationship ended recently. 
So now I am hoping to lodge visa myself through V190..

I have a question though abt V190 in general. 
So after you get the invitation from NSW and get the grant-- do you get bridging visa right away? or do you have to lodge the application for V190 then you get the bridging visa? 

I know that I should notify the DIBP about our relationship breakdown, my ex-partner already did that. 
So now I am just waiting to hear from DIBP, because I heard that they would give people 30 days notice and stuff. 

Now I am not sure what is going to happen when I get the invitation from NSW- can anyone please enlighten me? 

Thank youuu


----------



## chinkyjenn (Jan 26, 2017)

Mai Nguyen 7 said:


> I also open 2 EOIs, one for 189 and one for 190 for the same ANZCO. I prefer to stay at Melbourne so I hope to get invited for 189. However, my profession is getting harder so I open an EOI for 190 with the hope to get invited by states if 189 takes too long. If i get invited for 190, I wont lose my queuing position for 189.


Hi Mai, 

Your second EOI for 189, did you also tick 190 or just 189?


----------



## Mai Nguyen 7 (Nov 9, 2015)

It's best to open one EOI ticking only 190 and one ticking only 189. 

I have 2 EOIs. The 1st one was ticked with both 190 & 189. I already received invitation from NSW so I lost the queuing position for 189 for that EOI. Now I have to create a second EOI for 189 only, hopefully I can get ITA for it before i get the PR from 190.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

chinkyjenn said:


> ANZCO: Accountant (general) 221111
> Age: 30
> English : 20
> Education: 20
> ...


In terms of bridging visa - you will get it when you lodge a visa, not at invite stage. 

I am not sure on the family visa rules.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Mai Nguyen 7 said:


> It's best to open one EOI ticking only 190 and one ticking only 189.
> 
> I have 2 EOIs. The 1st one was ticked with both 190 & 189. I already received invitation from NSW so I lost the queuing position for 189 for that EOI. Now I have to create a second EOI for 189 only, hopefully I can get ITA for it before i get the PR from 190.


Why bother - go with sc190


----------



## Mai Nguyen 7 (Nov 9, 2015)

andreyx108b said:


> Why bother - go with sc190


I'm submitting docs for the state nomination now. But I have my life here in Melbourne. Dont wanna move to NSW


----------



## natali-new (Sep 21, 2014)

Mai Nguyen 7 said:


> andreyx108b said:
> 
> 
> > Why bother - go with sc190
> ...


You should not apply for nsw in this case. Better to give chance to others who wanna live in nsw.


----------



## Mai Nguyen 7 (Nov 9, 2015)

natali-new said:


> You should not apply for nsw in this case. Better to give chance to others who wanna live in nsw.


I did some research and with my point breakdown, I may not be able to receive invitation for 189 this financial year. And they may remove my occupation any time. I have to maximize my chance to get invited. 

I disagree with your point of view give chance to others who wanna live in NSW. If they are qualified, they would get invited like me. It's not like I'm robbing anybody's opportunity. It took me a long time to acquire the points I have now and I'm through the same painful process of applying and waiting.

If i get invited for 189, I will withdraw application for 190. So there is a spot there anyway. There is only 1 of me whereas there is 2 spaces: 1 for 189 and 1 for 190. At the end, someone will get to fill one of the space. So it's best to work hard to be qualified for that space.


----------



## natali-new (Sep 21, 2014)

Mai Nguyen 7 said:


> natali-new said:
> 
> 
> > You should not apply for nsw in this case. Better to give chance to others who wanna live in nsw.
> ...


Of course. All of us are looking for any opportunity to be there and it's completely logic that you are trying in this way. 
But pls tell are you are ready to stay in nsw for first two years ?


----------



## blackrider89 (Jul 14, 2014)

natali-new said:


> Of course. All of us are looking for any opportunity to be there and it's completely logic that you are trying in this way.
> But pls tell are you are ready to stay in nsw for first two years ?


Is this matter even related mate/gal?


----------



## mpsnarang (Feb 7, 2017)

*NSW 190 Nomination*

Just got an email from NSW approving my 190 nomination and Skill Select with ITA


----------



## Snober (Jan 23, 2017)

mpsnarang said:


> Just got an email from NSW approving my 190 nomination and Skill Select with ITA


Congrats ... what is ur code code . n when did u apply for approval. 

Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


----------



## natali-new (Sep 21, 2014)

mpsnarang said:


> Just got an email from NSW approving my 190 nomination and Skill Select with ITA


Cool!


----------



## RajforAUS (Feb 10, 2016)

mpsnarang said:


> Just got an email from NSW approving my 190 nomination and Skill Select with ITA


Congratulations. When did you submit your doc's for nsw invite?

Sent from my Le X507 using Tapatalk


----------



## mpsnarang (Feb 7, 2017)

Snober said:


> Congrats ... what is ur code code . n when did u apply for approval.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


I applied for approval on February 14, 2017


----------



## mpsnarang (Feb 7, 2017)

RajforAUS said:


> Congratulations. When did you submit your doc's for nsw invite?
> 
> Sent from my Le X507 using Tapatalk


I applied for NSW nomination on February 14, 2017


----------



## Oz_batman (Nov 5, 2016)

would we see the flood of invites tomorrow or day after?


----------



## RajforAUS (Feb 10, 2016)

mpsnarang said:


> I applied for NSW nomination on February 14, 2017


Thank you. I received my NSW nomination on 17th Feb, submitted my doc's on 23rd Feb 2017. Expecting invite anytime soon.

Sent from my Le X507 using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Mai Nguyen 7 said:


> I'm submitting docs for the state nomination now. But I have my life here in Melbourne. Dont wanna move to NSW




Sometimes moving yields new opportunities which will result in better outcomes. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

Mai Nguyen 7 said:


> I did some research and with my point breakdown, I may not be able to receive invitation for 189 this financial year. And they may remove my occupation any time. I have to maximize my chance to get invited.
> 
> I disagree with your point of view give chance to others who wanna live in NSW. If they are *qualified*, they would get invited like me. It's not like I'm *robbing anybody's opportunity*. It took me a long time to acquire the points I have now and I'm through the same painful process of applying and waiting.
> 
> If i get invited for 189, I will withdraw application for 190. So there is a spot there anyway. There is only 1 of me whereas there is 2 spaces: 1 for 189 and 1 for 190. At the end, someone will get to fill one of the space. So it's best to work hard to be qualified for that space.


Well you are robbing someone's opportunity by taking two invites. If you had one EOI and one invite, then you could have made the choice. Now by getting state approval and also 189 approval by having separate EOIs, you took two places and thus denied someone. I would have no issue if you applied with one EOI.


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

mpsnarang said:


> Just got an email from NSW approving my 190 nomination and Skill Select with ITA


Congrats buddy !cheers 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Darshana (Mar 1, 2017)

Accountants 221111 points 70+5. What are my chances for NSW 190? I have put my EOI on 25th Feb. 
Breakdown... 30 age, 15 education, 20 English and 5 partner skill.


----------



## Mai Nguyen 7 (Nov 9, 2015)

zaback21 said:


> Well you are robbing someone's opportunity by taking two invites. If you had one EOI and one invite, then you could have made the choice. Now by getting state approval and also 189 approval by having separate EOIs, you took two places and thus denied someone. I would have no issue if you applied with one EOI.


Do the math man. There is only 1 of me but there are 2 positions. If i take 190 position, i have to let go of 189 and vice versa. There is always 1 position left for those who is qualified enough to get it. 

Well, i see lots of complaints from people in this forum here blaming the system, blaming other people, etc. Yah, it's my fault, it's everybody else' fault but it's never been their fault. If you have the right scores, you should be invited. So instead of blaming everybody and every thing, just work up your score man. 

I dont deny anyone or the system denies anyone. The fact that there is an empty position there means there will be vacancy and there will be opportunity for another person. And so the occupation is still on the skill list for those who comes a little bit late but tries to achieve better score.


----------



## Mai Nguyen 7 (Nov 9, 2015)

natali-new said:


> Of course. All of us are looking for any opportunity to be there and it's completely logic that you are trying in this way.
> But pls tell are you are ready to stay in nsw for first two years ?


Thank you for understanding. Your question is quite irrelevant because well, i left my country 4 years ago, coming here without any friends or family. I get to this stage ~~~ So I guess, yah, i'm up for anything. 

Having said that, I'm trying to get 189 so that I can let go of 190 for those who really really want to go to NSW. I have a job here in Melbourne and I have eventually established a friend circle here. Going to NSW means that I have to start all over again. Not ideal, but i can only make the best of what is given.


----------



## Kyra J (Dec 11, 2012)

Mai Nguyen 7 said:


> Do the math man. There is only 1 of me but there are 2 positions. If i take 190 position, i have to let go of 189 and vice versa. There is always 1 position left for those who is qualified enough to get it.
> 
> Well, i see lots of complaints from people in this forum here blaming the system, blaming other people, etc. Yah, it's my fault, it's everybody else' fault but it's never been their fault. If you have the right scores, you should be invited. So instead of blaming everybody and every thing, just work up your score man.
> 
> I dont deny anyone or the system denies anyone. The fact that there is an empty position there means there will be vacancy and there will be opportunity for another person. And so the occupation is still on the skill list for those who comes a little bit late but tries to achieve better score.



Hi,

I'm not sure about others, but I totally agree with you. Anyone would try to maximize their chances of grabbing every bit of opportunity to get the desired results as per his / her requirements.

On a lighter side, just want to know which world do you live on ??
Your timeline says, docs submitted to NSW on 3rd March 2017 !!! Its still 2nd March on this earth ) 

All the best, and I hope you somehow get the things worked out for you to stay in Melbourne.

Cheers !!


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Mai Nguyen 7 said:


> Do the math man. There is only 1 of me but there are 2 positions. If i take 190 position, i have to let go of 189 and vice versa. There is always 1 position left for those who is qualified enough to get it.
> 
> Well, i see lots of complaints from people in this forum here blaming the system, blaming other people, etc. Yah, it's my fault, it's everybody else' fault but it's never been their fault. If you have the right scores, you should be invited. So instead of blaming everybody and every thing, just work up your score man.
> 
> I dont deny anyone or the system denies anyone. The fact that there is an empty position there means there will be vacancy and there will be opportunity for another person. And so the occupation is still on the skill list for those who comes a little bit late but tries to achieve better score.


I would on one hand side agree. 

However, at the same time sc190 is more than enough... not sure what is the point of chasing sc189. The same thing in the end: PR.


----------



## Rmarw (Jan 30, 2017)

Seems to be another quiet day from NSW


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Rmarw said:


> Seems to be another quiet day from NSW


quite often they send invites towards the end of the day.


----------



## kklas (Sep 14, 2016)

I submitted my EOI yesterday for NSW with 55+5 points. All the best for who are in waiting list.


----------



## kklas (Sep 14, 2016)

zaback21 said:


> Oh yes. NSW is selecting based on DIBP points score, so points will come first if they can be searched.


Hello buddy,

Correct me if I am wrong. According to NSW official web site:



"The selection process is competitive. Candidates are selected and ranked in the following order:

1.Occupation
2.Australian Department of Immigration and Border Protection (DIBP) points score
3.English language ability
4.Skilled employment

Where candidates have the same ranking on these criteria at the time of selection, they will be further ranked based on the date and time that their points claims were last updated in SkillSelect. "

Selecting applicants - Live & Work in New South Wales

So Occupation is the priority factor than points, isn't it?:der:


----------



## kklas (Sep 14, 2016)

mpsnarang said:


> Just got an email from NSW approving my 190 nomination and Skill Select with ITA


Congratz mate


----------



## chinkyjenn (Jan 26, 2017)

andreyx108b said:


> I would on one hand side agree.
> 
> However, at the same time sc190 is more than enough... not sure what is the point of chasing sc189. The same thing in the end: PR.


She mentioned that she doesn't want to move to NSW.....


----------



## chinkyjenn (Jan 26, 2017)

andreyx108b said:


> quite often they send invites towards the end of the day.


Yeah usually around 4 pm....


----------



## davidlk03 (Jul 4, 2016)

chinkyjenn said:


> Yeah usually around 4 pm....


I don't think it would b today as if they are approving the nomination on the day they normally just approv nominations, may be we could expect it tomorrow


----------



## natali-new (Sep 21, 2014)

chinkyjenn said:


> andreyx108b said:
> 
> 
> > quite often they send invites towards the end of the day.
> ...


Which time zone ?


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

natali-new said:


> Which time zone ?


Sydney


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

kklas said:


> Hello buddy,
> 
> Correct me if I am wrong. According to NSW official web site:
> 
> ...


Occupation is the selecting factor. The 1st selecting factor. The rest of the 3 can be seen as priority sorting factor.

e.g. They want to invite five 233911 Aeronautical Engineer and hence they will select 233911 and invite 5. This means 65/60 pointers 233911 will get the invite even though there are 70/75 pointers waiting in lets say 233914, 233912, etc in the same category.

Whereas in 189, all 2339 are sorted by points and DOE.


----------



## kklas (Sep 14, 2016)

zaback21 said:


> Occupation is the selecting factor. The 1st selecting factor. The rest of the 3 can be seen as priority sorting factor.
> 
> e.g. They want to invite five 233911 Aeronautical Engineer and hence they will select 233911 and invite 5. This means 65/60 pointers 233911 will get the invite even though there are 70/75 pointers waiting in lets say 233914, 233912, etc in the same category.
> 
> Whereas in 189, all 2339 are sorted by points and DOE.


Nice elaboration buddy.layball:

Thanks


----------



## DN7C (Sep 26, 2016)

zaback21 said:


> Occupation is the selecting factor. The 1st selecting factor. The rest of the 3 can be seen as priority sorting factor.
> 
> e.g. They want to invite five 233911 Aeronautical Engineer and hence they will select 233911 and invite 5. This means 65/60 pointers 233911 will get the invite even though there are 70/75 pointers waiting in lets say 233914, 233912, etc in the same category.
> 
> Whereas in 189, all 2339 are sorted by points and DOE.


Good work zaback21, you should consider becoming a Migration Agent.:spy:
Half of them do not know what you know already.


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

kklas said:


> I submitted my EOI yesterday for NSW with 55+5 points. All the best for who are in waiting list.


hi kklas, 

Welcome to IWL (Invitation Waiting List)! 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Darshana (Mar 1, 2017)

Anyone who has an idea on this?? Please help


----------



## Darshana (Mar 1, 2017)

Darshana said:


> Accountants 221111 points 70+5. What are my chances for NSW 190? I have put my EOI on 25th Feb.
> Breakdown... 30 age, 15 education, 20 English and 5 partner skill.


This I mean. Obviously new to this place. So had no idea how to quote it


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

Darshana said:


> This I mean. Obviously new to this place. So had no idea how to quote it


Your points are fine. 20 Superior English is also very good. But I guess your Accounting has hundreds of people waiting with 70 points and Superior English too. So, no one knows about 190 for 221111. You just have to wait and see or July 2017 in 189 is your chance.


----------



## Snober (Jan 23, 2017)

Any got approvals today from ITC codes 

Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

Snober said:


> Any got approvals today from ITC codes
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


ITC ? 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## abdelwahed (Mar 2, 2017)

*Greetings !*

Hi guys,

Just came across this great forum and I thought I can share my status too 


===================================
ANZCO Code: 261312 (Developer Programmer)
Age: 30 points
Education: 15 points 
ACS: 10 points
EOI (190): Jan 22, 2017 (55 point +5)
PTE: 10 points (L:78, R:86, S:88, W:77) (Result on Feb 11, 2017)
EOI (189 & 190): February 12, 2017 (65 points + 5)
NSW Invite: February 17, 2017
NSW Invite Accepted and Fees Paid: February 17, 2017
NSW 190 Approval : ... Waiting 

===================================

Regards,
Abdo


----------



## Darshana (Mar 1, 2017)

zaback21 said:


> Darshana said:
> 
> 
> > This I mean. Obviously new to this place. So had no idea how to quote it
> ...


Does anyone have an idea what is the last known EOI date for which a similar profile has been processed?


----------



## handyjohn (Jul 14, 2016)

Darshana said:


> Does anyone have an idea what is the last known EOI date for which a similar profile has been processed?




It was back in December. No chance of 189 before july 2016 but may be you can be invited in 190 in April or may. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Darshana (Mar 1, 2017)

Thanks. I did apply only for 190 considering 189 seemed hopeless


----------



## kklas (Sep 14, 2016)

ksrikanthh said:


> hi kklas,
> 
> Welcome to IWL (Invitation Waiting List)!
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


Hi,

Thanks for warm wishes buddy...lol:hat:


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

ksrikanthh said:


> ITC ?
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


He was referring to ICT I guess


----------



## Kyra J (Dec 11, 2012)

abdelwahed said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Just came across this great forum and I thought I can share my status too
> 
> ...



Same boat, different cabin !!!


My Timeline______________
IELTS, 18 Feb 2016 : L 7/R 7.5/S 6.5/W 6.5
ACS Application (ANZCO 261112): 05 April 2016
ACS Approval (ANZCO 261112): 21 April 2016
EOI Submitted : 25 April 2016 (189 : 55 Points) (190 All States: 55+5 Points)
PTE 1st Attempt, 20 June 2016: L 67/R 65/S 63/W 61
PTE 2nd Attempt, 06 Jan 2017: L 70/R 90/S 90/W 67
EOI Updated : 19 Jan 2016 (189 : 65 Points) (190 All States: 65+5 Points)
NSW Invite to Apply: 17 Feb 2017
Documents uploaded to NSW : 20 Feb 2017
Approval from NSW : Waiting…. 



But in other page, I've found one person who was also invited on 17th Feb 2017 and has got his approval today morning. But he was on ANZCO 261111.

I'm not sure how much difference doe the approval process will take for subsets of parent group 261xxx

Hoping to get the approval by tomorrow, after that skillset web access will be down for 1 day for "Maintenance"


All the best to me and everyone else here !!


----------



## chinkyjenn (Jan 26, 2017)

Darshana said:


> This I mean. Obviously new to this place. So had no idea how to quote it


Hi I have 70 points as well and i lodged the eoi on 25 Feb. 

The only difference i have 5 point from 2 years of study in aus

Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


----------



## YPadiyar (Jan 18, 2017)

Ok I will keep my EOI open for Any State


----------



## abdelwahed (Mar 2, 2017)

Kyra J said:


> abdelwahed said:
> 
> 
> > Hi guys,
> ...



Yes, very similar to mine! . Wish you and everyone waiting the best


----------



## utkukg (Sep 30, 2016)

Hello everyone,

Does anyone know if the existing occupation list on NSW web site is up to date? More precisely, do they nominate 233111?

Kind regards


----------



## jimmyaus (Dec 1, 2015)

Hello Seniors... Can I include dependent widow mother in 190 visa application. What are the requirements to prove her dependency on me... I searched various sites but couldn't find information on parents inclusion in visa application..


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

aussiedream87 said:


> He was referring to ICT I guess


hmm


----------



## yousufkhan (Jul 11, 2016)

jimmyaus said:


> Hello Seniors... Can I include dependent widow mother in 190 visa application. What are the requirements to prove her dependency on me... I searched various sites but couldn't find information on parents inclusion in visa application..


You can only include wife and parents


----------



## jimmyaus (Dec 1, 2015)

What are the documents and for how much time dependency should be there....


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

yousufkhan said:


> You can only include wife and parents





jimmyaus said:


> What are the documents and for how much time dependency should be there....


I think you can now only include wife and children. Parents are no longer your dependent. Better check though.

There's a different visa for parents now and it takes ages (30 years) unless you pay loads of money for a different category.

https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Brin/Pare


----------



## jimmyaus (Dec 1, 2015)

I have seen quite many post in the last few months for people moving to Australia with their wife, kids and mother... Actually on the DIBP site also only wife and children are mentioned... Desperately need clarity on this...


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

jimmyaus said:


> I have seen quite many post in the last few months for people moving to Australia with their wife, kids and mother... Actually on the DIBP site also only wife and children are mentioned... Desperately need clarity on this...


Well parents are not allowed since Nov 19 2016. Hence, you saw some people with parents and some none.

https://www.border.gov.au/Migrationagents/Pages/member-of-family-unit.aspx


----------



## kaju (Oct 31, 2011)

jimmyaus said:


> I have seen quite many post in the last few months for people moving to Australia with their wife, kids and mother... Actually on the DIBP site also only wife and children are mentioned... Desperately need clarity on this...


http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...other-widow-dependent-190-a.html#post12072913

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...stralia/1221137-visa-family.html#post11991377


----------



## yousufkhan (Jul 11, 2016)

zaback21 said:


> yousufkhan said:
> 
> 
> > You can only include wife and parents
> ...


You are right. Only wife and children can be dependent. I wrote it mistakenly


----------



## handyjohn (Jul 14, 2016)

Its raining here in Sydney but no signs of NSWinviterain


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

handyjohn said:


> Its raining here in Sydney but no signs of NSWinviterain
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Lets wait a bit! 

I am sure we will see some


----------



## chinkyjenn (Jan 26, 2017)

andreyx108b said:


> Lets wait a bit!
> 
> I am sure we will see some


I've got my fingers crossed! :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


----------



## davidlk03 (Jul 4, 2016)

If they aren't approving nominations today we might see some, it is rare when they approve nominations they also send invitations at the same time, comparing to last few days of approvals of nominations we might see some, hope


----------



## chinkyjenn (Jan 26, 2017)

davidlk03 said:


> If they aren't approving nominations today we might see some, it is rare when they approve nominations they also send invitations at the same time, comparing to last few days of approvals of nominations we might see some, hope


Oh really? I didn't know that... 

So do they normally approve nominations one week and send invitations the other week? 

and do you know how long does it normally take for NSW to approve nominations from the date we lodged the application? 


Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


----------



## Sammani (Oct 31, 2016)

chinkyjenn said:


> Oh really? I didn't know that...
> 
> So do they normally approve nominations one week and send invitations the other week?
> 
> ...



Nobody can predict it dear... it is always a SURPRISE !


----------



## RajforAUS (Feb 10, 2016)

chinkyjenn said:


> Oh really? I didn't know that...
> 
> So do they normally approve nominations one week and send invitations the other week?
> 
> ...


NSW took 1 week to approve my nomination. But there were others who had applied 2-3 days before me and still waiting for approval. 

I feel this approval timeline may vary based on the quality of your document submission. For ex: include ACS assesed relevant experience experience letters and/or statutory declarations, along with your marksheets and certificates, pay slips (1st month, equal intervals, last month of ACS assesed organization's), and your IT returns.


----------



## RajforAUS (Feb 10, 2016)

chinkyjenn said:


> Oh really? I didn't know that...
> 
> So do they normally approve nominations one week and send invitations the other week?
> 
> ...


NSW took 1 week to approve my nomination. But there were others who had applied 2-3 days before me and still waiting for approval. 

I feel this approval timeline may vary based on the quality of your document submission. For ex: include ACS assesed relevant experience experience letters and/or statutory declarations, along with your marksheets and certificates, pay slips (1st month, equal intervals, last month of ACS assesed organization's), your IT returns, Pte-IELTS test report, and ACS assessment report. This should get NSW to approve your nomination quickly.


----------



## sharat47 (Jun 7, 2016)

RajforAUS said:


> chinkyjenn said:
> 
> 
> > Oh really? I didn't know that...
> ...


Have NSW rejected approvals like Victoria?


----------



## hjauhari (May 2, 2016)

Hello Guys,

Does the experience in EOI updated automatically or needs to be upadted manually.
For example- right now I got 5 points for work rx but in next month I'll be completing 5 years and getting 10 points, so what should I do in that case?? Is reevaluation from ACS needed?

Please help in this regard!!

Thanks


----------



## desiaussie (Dec 2, 2015)

when is the next round for NSW state nominated invites


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

handyjohn said:


> Its raining here in Sydney but no signs of NSWinviterain
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Wow ! Here comes the sydneyRain  

And here coming soon - NSW invite rain  

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

hjauhari said:


> Hello Guys,
> 
> Does the experience in EOI updated automatically or needs to be upadted manually.
> For example- right now I got 5 points for work rx but in next month I'll be completing 5 years and getting 10 points, so what should I do in that case?? Is reevaluation from ACS needed?
> ...


hi hari,

1. The eoi would automatically get updated with additional points once your skilled experience is eligible for 10 pts next month

2. You dont have to re acess your skills with ACS unless you are planning for a new job and wanted to show that 

Also Did u provide any end date for current employment in ur eoi ? 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

desiaussie said:


> when is the next round for NSW state nominated invites


Expecting more invites next week as part of the first schedule in march. Lets see ! 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## aussiedream333 (Sep 9, 2015)

ksrikanthh said:


> Expecting more invites next week as part of the first schedule in march. Lets see !
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


Hi Kriskanthh,

I was expecting the next round of invites today, being Friday n all. But nothing so far. What makes you think it will be next week?


----------



## handyjohn (Jul 14, 2016)

It should be today as NSW doesn't normally invite before 189 round. Usually it is first Friday after 189 round so if its not today then chances will be on 17 march Friday 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chinkyjenn (Jan 26, 2017)

handyjohn said:


> It should be today as NSW doesn't normally invite before 189 round. Usually it is first Friday after 189 round so if its not today then chances will be on 17 march Friday
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah and it is only 3.23pm. They might send some later


----------



## Heprex (Dec 21, 2016)

Any good news for today?


----------



## davidlk03 (Jul 4, 2016)

Heprex said:


> Any good news for today?


I think it's a quite Friday


----------



## Snober (Jan 23, 2017)

Any one got approvals today ...

Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


----------



## abdelwahed (Mar 2, 2017)

davidlk03 said:


> I think it's a quite Friday


I think so also


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

aussiedream333 said:


> Hi Kriskanthh,
> 
> I was expecting the next round of invites today, being Friday n all. But nothing so far. What makes you think it will be next week?


hi aussiedream33,

In feb i recall NSW sent more invites the next week after a 189 round. So i am assuming they might follow the same in march. #justmythoughts #justmypersonal prediction! 

Feel free to add your thougHTS ! 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## ricky7 (Aug 21, 2016)

ksrikanthh said:


> hi aussiedream33,
> 
> In feb i recall NSW sent more invites the next week after a 189 round. So i am assuming they might follow the same in march. #justmythoughts #justmypersonal prediction!
> 
> ...


i think NSW will give big surprise to every one inviting huge amount of no in near future..


----------



## RajforAUS (Feb 10, 2016)

sharat47 said:


> Have NSW rejected approvals like Victoria?


Getting a nsw nomination is as good as getting your invite. Rejection can happen if you fail to provide documents to support your points.


----------



## RajforAUS (Feb 10, 2016)

hjauhari said:


> Hello Guys,
> 
> Does the experience in EOI updated automatically or needs to be upadted manually.
> For example- right now I got 5 points for work rx but in next month I'll be completing 5 years and getting 10 points, so what should I do in that case?? Is reevaluation from ACS needed?
> ...


EOI will recalculate and automatically update your points. You cannot update manually.


----------



## kklas (Sep 14, 2016)

ksrikanthh said:


> Wow ! Here comes the sydneyRain
> 
> And here coming soon - NSW invite rain
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


lol.... Still waiting:cheer2:


----------



## ctttest (May 2, 2016)

Hi, all, I received my visa grant notice today. Thanks a lot for your great help. I wish you all could get granted very soon.


----------



## kartheish (Aug 24, 2016)

ctttest said:


> Hi, all, I received my visa grant notice today. Thanks a lot for your great help. I wish you all could get granted very soon.


Congrats ctttest. Wishing you all the best.


----------



## kklas (Sep 14, 2016)

ctttest said:


> Hi, all, I received my visa grant notice today. Thanks a lot for your great help. I wish you all could get granted very soon.


wow.
Happy to hear that. wish u all the best :yo:


----------



## hjauhari (May 2, 2016)

ksrikanthh said:


> hi hari,
> 
> 1. The eoi would automatically get updated with additional points once your skilled experience is eligible for 10 pts next month
> 
> ...


Thanks Srikanthh for your reply!!

In my EOI- occupation date To field is blank,I mean no End date for current employment!

will that affect??


----------



## kklas (Sep 14, 2016)

hello fellas,

I contacted my agent and he told me that next 190 invitation round would be held after 15 th. Keep waiting guys. All the best


----------



## gsferrari (Jun 11, 2016)

8 Months...No invite.
I'm close to being de-sensitized to the point where I might delete the invite email if it ever shows up because I am not exactly looking for it anymore


----------



## chinkyjenn (Jan 26, 2017)

kklas said:


> hello fellas,
> 
> I contacted my agent and he told me that next 190 invitation round would be held after 15 th. Keep waiting guys. All the best


Hey congrats on your grant? 
How long did you wait for your nsw grant? So now you are going to lodge v190? 

How did your agent know that the next invite will be after the 15th? 

Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


----------



## vesnacerroni (Mar 4, 2017)

Hi peeps,

My husband (263111, 60+5 points) have send EoI on 19.9.2016, so 5.5 months ago. Anyone with similar profile here at NSW 189 visa? Any suggestions on the possible invite timeframe? Is it smart to write them an enquiry email, or it's no worth? Any advice highly appreciated!


----------



## vesnacerroni (Mar 4, 2017)

Sorry, I meant for 190 visa


----------



## kartheish (Aug 24, 2016)

hjauhari said:


> Thanks Srikanthh for your reply!!
> 
> In my EOI- occupation date To field is blank,I mean no End date for current employment!
> 
> will that affect??


Without the End date you should be fine. It is just that when your points get changed so does the date of effect of EOI.


----------



## bottleneck_007 (Dec 2, 2016)

*Change of company ownership*

Guys

I am in a dilemma - i finish my 3 years of work experience in June to get 5 additional points. But our company is undergoing a buy-out process (headquarters selling off their stake in our country). The transition is expected to happen anytime soon.. maybe latest by early or mid-May. That's to say that the management, name of the company etc etc will change! No impact on our jobs is expected as of now though.

How on earth would I show this thing in my work experience then? Would I need to get my work experience reassessed? or just have the new management certify that this is the same company and same role that i have been working for from June 2014?


----------



## kklas (Sep 14, 2016)

chinkyjenn said:


> Hey congrats on your grant?
> How long did you wait for your nsw grant? So now you are going to lodge v190?
> 
> How did your agent know that the next invite will be after the 15th?
> ...


Sorry if I have confused you dude. I am Still waiting for ITA. See my signature

Well, I don't know exactly. My agent just told me that next 190 ITA round would be held on around 15th :gossip: :fingerscrossed:


----------



## kklas (Sep 14, 2016)

vesnacerroni said:


> Hi peeps,
> 
> My husband (263111, 60+5 points) have send EoI on 19.9.2016, so 5.5 months ago. Anyone with similar profile here at NSW 189 visa? Any suggestions on the possible invite timeframe? Is it smart to write them an enquiry email, or it's no worth? Any advice highly appreciated!


Hello,

It seems like there is a backlog in that Occupation selection. Refer below link. According to that, lots of 65 and 70 pointers are still waiting. 

https://myimmitracker.com/en/au/trackers/expression-of-interest-sc189

https://myimmitracker.com/en/au/trackers/expression-of-interest-sc190


----------



## kklas (Sep 14, 2016)

bottleneck_007 said:


> Guys
> 
> I am in a dilemma - i finish my 3 years of work experience in June to get 5 additional points. But our company is undergoing a buy-out process (headquarters selling off their stake in our country). The transition is expected to happen anytime soon.. maybe latest by early or mid-May. That's to say that the management, name of the company etc etc will change! No impact on our jobs is expected as of now though.
> 
> How on earth would I show this thing in my work experience then? Would I need to get my work experience reassessed? or just have the new management certify that this is the same company and same role that i have been working for from June 2014?


This is not a big deal buddy. I faced the same scenario. My previous employer had changed their company name when I was submitting my EOI. So I manged to get a copy of their legal name changing document (Certificate of Incorporation) which was truly certified by a higher ranking officer of the said company. I think that would enough as that document carries both previous and new name of the company.

Hope that helps.arty:


----------



## Boules.E.Thabet (Aug 9, 2014)

Hello guys

I'm a civil engineer with 55 points..what are my chances to get invitation by NSW ??


----------



## kklas (Sep 14, 2016)

Boules.E.Thabet said:


> Hello guys
> 
> I'm a civil engineer with 55 points..what are my chances to get invitation by NSW ??


I see some 55+5 pointers got invitation recently those above 7 IELTS results. Please follow below link. 

https://myimmitracker.com/en/au/trackers/expression-of-interest-sc190

Happy dig in mate


----------



## natali-new (Sep 21, 2014)

As for management Accountant I see that nsw invite Accountants only with English 8+. And there are not so many invited people


----------



## Boules.E.Thabet (Aug 9, 2014)

Thanks mate .. I checked the tracker already and it is showing that some people are still waiting for more that a year, I don't know if this is real or they just didn't update their status
If it is up to the score of the IELTS I will be in a good position as I have 8 overall, but I cannot submit the EOI using it because I got 6.5 in the writing part.


----------



## natali-new (Sep 21, 2014)

Boules.E.Thabet said:


> Thanks mate .. I checked the tracker already and it is showing that some people are still waiting for more that a year, I don't know if this is real or they just didn't update their status
> If it is up to the score of the IELTS I will be in a good position as I have 8 overall, but I cannot submit the EOI using it because I got 6.5 in the writing part.


Unfortunately overall 8 is not ok and will not give you 20 points. You should have 8 in each


----------



## Boules.E.Thabet (Aug 9, 2014)

I know, this is why I think about applying for a nomination to get extra 5 points .. I don't know if they really consider the overall score or no


----------



## natali-new (Sep 21, 2014)

Boules.E.Thabet said:


> I know, this is why I think about applying for a nomination to get extra 5 points .. I don't know if they really consider the overall score or no


I wish they consider overall but seems no hope.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

RajforAUS said:


> NSW took 1 week to approve my nomination. But there were others who had applied 2-3 days before me and still waiting for approval.
> 
> I feel this approval timeline may vary based on the quality of your document submission. For ex: include ACS assesed relevant experience experience letters and/or statutory declarations, along with your marksheets and certificates, pay slips (1st month, equal intervals, last month of ACS assesed organization's), and your IT returns.




It varies on CO. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Invites never materialized...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vesnacerroni (Mar 4, 2017)

kklas said:


> Hello,
> 
> It seems like there is a backlog in that Occupation selection. Refer below link. According to that, lots of 65 and 70 pointers are still waiting.
> 
> ...


----------



## amkun (Feb 13, 2016)

Hi all,

New to this thread. I read some people mentioning that they have applied for 190 NSW but not for 189. How can that be ? Is it not that when we create a EOI , we are automatically applying for 189 and that when we select a state we indicate we are interested in that states' 190, which adds a +5 to our score, incase we get selected by that state. Can someone explain.

Thanks


----------



## ctselvan (Nov 4, 2016)

gsferrari said:


> 8 Months...No invite.
> I'm close to being de-sensitized to the point where I might delete the invite email if it ever shows up because I am not exactly looking for it anymore




Hi mate, may I know your points summary ? 


ANZSCO - 262111

Points breakdown (60+5):

PTE - 10 | Education - 15 | Age - 25 | Experience - 10 | State - 5

EOI - 29th October 2016
NSW - 9th Feb 2017 (Invite to apply for nomination)
NSW - 14th Feb 2017 (Applied for nomination)
NSW - 17th Feb 2017 (Approved)
ITA - 17th Feb 2017
Visa Application Submitted - 4th March 2017


----------



## sh244091 (Mar 5, 2017)

Hi everyone,

Could you please let me know when can I expect the invite from NSW. My points breakage is given below.

Age: 30

Qualification: 15

PTE: 10

ACS experience: 3 years

EOI submitted on: 24/09/2016

ANZ code : 261313

appreciate your reponse on this.

Regards, 
Lateef


----------



## sh244091 (Mar 5, 2017)

Hi everyone,

Could you please let me know when can I expect the invite from NSW. My points breakage is given below.

Age: 30

Qualification: 15

PTE: 10

ACS experience: 3 years(5 points)

EOI submitted on: 24/09/2016

ANZ code : 261313

Total points : 60+ 5

appreciate your reponse on this.

Regards, 
Lateef


----------



## rathishbin (Feb 21, 2017)

subclass 190 Skillselect site still showing the statistics for January 2017. Any Raw data on how many got invited in February month ?


----------



## alexmc17 (May 31, 2016)

sh244091 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Could you please let me know when can I expect the invite from NSW. My points breakage is given below.
> 
> ...


Hi,

Almost in the same boat, i am hopeful of getting an invite by end of April, though completely my assumption.

M


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

rathishbin said:


> subclass 190 Skillselect site still showing the statistics for January 2017. Any Raw data on how many got invited in February month ?


They will publish it soon.


----------



## vesnacerroni (Mar 4, 2017)

My husband is in the same boat...I hope he gets invited by the end of May, otherwise I think if this goes to another calendar year, the chances will be slimmer...


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

rathishbin said:


> subclass 190 Skillselect site still showing the statistics for January 2017. Any Raw data on how many got invited in February month ?


the results will be updated in a week or two.


----------



## chamomilesix (Jan 11, 2017)

I just got my NSW invitation today!! 

It has been a downfall for me, considering that my occupation was removed from SOL list 6 months before graduating. Plus, it was hard to find a similar case in this forum or Immitracker to get some clues. So, I just want to show fellow Mine and Petroleum Engineers to never give up!


----------



## abdelwahed (Mar 2, 2017)

chamomilesix said:


> I just got my NSW invitation today!!
> 
> It has been a downfall for me, considering that my occupation was removed from SOL list 6 months before graduating. Plus, it was hard to find a similar case in this forum or Immitracker to get some clues. So, I just want to show fellow Mine and Petroleum Engineers to never give up!


 Congratulations!  

Sent from my E6653 using Tapatalk


----------



## desiaussie (Dec 2, 2015)

I also got my invitation today.

In dilemma now, whether i should go for 190 or should wait for 189. i have 65 points and applied as software engineer


----------



## KennyP (Jul 20, 2016)

Am I right that the e-mail that we should expect is from?

[email protected]

I got invited too.  
233511 (65+5)


----------



## desiaussie (Dec 2, 2015)

KennyP said:


> Am I right that the e-mail that we should expect is from?
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> ...


Congratulations 

yes that email should come from [email protected].


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

chamomilesix said:


> I just got my NSW invitation today!!
> 
> It has been a downfall for me, considering that my occupation was removed from SOL list 6 months before graduating. Plus, it was hard to find a similar case in this forum or Immitracker to get some clues. So, I just want to show fellow Mine and Petroleum Engineers to never give up!





desiaussie said:


> I also got my invitation today.
> 
> In dilemma now, whether i should go for 190 or should wait for 189. i have 65 points and applied as software engineer





KennyP said:


> Am I right that the e-mail that we should expect is from?
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> ...



Congrats !!! Three invitation already, I am pretty sure more people got it but they are sleeping now, so will probably find out more later.

Good to see a Mining Engineer got it, since he/she won't get 189.


----------



## Heprex (Dec 21, 2016)

Seems like, we still have more 65+5 pointers in the pool. 

Anyway, Congrats to those who got the invite.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

desiaussie said:


> I also got my invitation today.
> 
> In dilemma now, whether i should go for 190 or should wait for 189. i have 65 points and applied as software engineer


Well wait till Wednesday and see if the cut-off date has moved to 29 Jan or late and if it happened due to 225 invite/round. If that is the case, then go for 189 as you will be invited in a month to a max of 1.5 month.

If you planning to live in NSW, then take the invite and start your PR process asap.


----------



## desiaussie (Dec 2, 2015)

zaback21 said:


> Well wait till Wednesday and see if the cut-off date has moved to 29 Jan or late and if it happened due to 225 invite/round. If that is the case, then go for 189 as you will be invited in a month to a max of 1.5 month.
> 
> If you planning to live in NSW, then take the invite and start your PR process asap.


Thanks Zaback,

What all documents do we need to submit to NSW after the invitation.


----------



## joepaul1331 (Feb 23, 2017)

congrats to all who got the NSW invitation today.


----------



## joepaul1331 (Feb 23, 2017)

desiaussie said:


> I also got my invitation today.
> 
> In dilemma now, whether i should go for 190 or should wait for 189. i have 65 points and applied as software engineer


did you have 65 points before SS ?


----------



## desiaussie (Dec 2, 2015)

joepaul1331 said:


> did you have 65 points before SS ?


65 points for 189 and 65+5 points for 190


----------



## Snober (Jan 23, 2017)

Congrats all for getting invites ... Has anyone got aprovals as well ?

Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


----------



## abdelwahed (Mar 2, 2017)

Snober said:


> Congrats all for getting invites ... Has anyone got aprovals as well ?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


Not yet ( for me at least  )


----------



## Snober (Jan 23, 2017)

abdelwahed said:


> Not yet ( for me at least  )


Heynwhen did you apply ..

Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


----------



## abdelwahed (Mar 2, 2017)

Snober said:


> Heynwhen did you apply ..
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


17 Feb 2017


----------



## Ryanmic (Jul 30, 2014)

abdelwahed said:


> 17 Feb 2017


Super quick  congrats !!

Sent from my SM-N915G using Tapatalk


----------



## abdelwahed (Mar 2, 2017)

micdinesh said:


> Super quick  congrats !!
> 
> Sent from my SM-N915G using Tapatalk


In case my messages were confusing, just wanted to clarify I didn't get the approval yet.


----------



## yashwinkumar (Aug 20, 2016)

YPadiyar said:


> Ok I will keep my EOI open for Any State


I am little confused here. Can we put "Open for Any State" as an option in our EOI.

A little background to me. I have already applied for 189 and 190(NSW) with 60+5 pts on 01/03/17 through an immigration consultancy as a 261313-Software Engineer. In addition, I do not know how to apply by myself.


----------



## kartheish (Aug 24, 2016)

chamomilesix said:


> I just got my NSW invitation today!!
> 
> It has been a downfall for me, considering that my occupation was removed from SOL list 6 months before graduating. Plus, it was hard to find a similar case in this forum or Immitracker to get some clues. So, I just want to show fellow Mine and Petroleum Engineers to never give up!


Congratulations mate, way to go.


----------



## kartheish (Aug 24, 2016)

desiaussie said:


> I also got my invitation today.
> 
> In dilemma now, whether i should go for 190 or should wait for 189. i have 65 points and applied as software engineer


I would recommend proceeding with 190.


----------



## desiaussie (Dec 2, 2015)

kartheish said:


> I would recommend proceeding with 190.


Thanks Kartheish, I was also thinking of that.

Did you went ahead with NSW nomination. Did it get approved or are you still waiting for their approval.

What documents did you provided for NSW Approval.


----------



## kartheish (Aug 24, 2016)

desiaussie said:


> Thanks Zaback,
> 
> What all documents do we need to submit to NSW after the invitation.


All those documents that could substantiate the points you claimed and the recent payslips post ACS assessment to prove that you are still with the same company and in the same role.
The email also has a link that can be referred to in case you need a clarification.
Good luck.


----------



## desiaussie (Dec 2, 2015)

kartheish said:


> All those documents that could substantiate the points you claimed and the recent payslips post ACS assessment to prove that you are still with the same company and in the same role.
> The email also has a link that can be referred to in case you need a clarification.
> Good luck.


Thanks 

Did yours get approved?


----------



## kartheish (Aug 24, 2016)

desiaussie said:


> Thanks
> 
> Did yours get approved?


Not yet buddy, applied on 21st of Feb.


----------



## desiaussie (Dec 2, 2015)

kartheish said:


> Not yet buddy, applied on 21st of Feb.


you might be receiving it anytime soon 

Thanks again


----------



## sidcannon (Mar 6, 2017)

kartheish said:


> Not yet buddy, applied on 21st of Feb.


Hi, I've just joined here  . So does the NSW online application ask for a written declaration committing to stay in NSW for 2 years?


----------



## sidcannon (Mar 6, 2017)

My profile - 

ANZSCO - 221213 - External Auditor 

Points breakdown (70+5):

PTE - 20 | Education - 15 | Age (25 y.o.) - 30 | NAATI - 5 

No work experience  

Is this eligible for NSW 190 invite?


----------



## kartheish (Aug 24, 2016)

sidcannon said:


> Hi, I've just joined here  . So does the NSW online application ask for a written declaration committing to stay in NSW for 2 years?


Welcome to the party..
Nah, it would be one's moral obligation to the region.


----------



## mohamedeliyas (Jan 30, 2017)

Hi Kartheish,

Based on your comment I am bit confused, can you please correct me if I am missing something.

I have got my ACS positive(5.6-4 = 1.6 years ) on 24-March 2016 and I claim 5 points for experience (1 year Australian experience) by that time I was working with one organization and from July 2016 I moved to another organization but my role and responsibilities are same I do same work.

I have submitted my EOI on 29-nov-2016 do I need to reassess my employment again with ACS since I am currently working with new organization or is it fine with my old ACS results. 

Thanks in Advance,
Eliyas



kartheish said:


> All those documents that could substantiate the points you claimed and the recent payslips post ACS assessment to prove that you are still with the same company and in the same role.
> The email also has a link that can be referred to in case you need a clarification.
> Good luck.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

kartheish said:


> I would recommend proceeding with 190.


I will second that.


----------



## shailsol (Jun 13, 2016)

kartheish said:


> I would recommend proceeding with 190.


Take it.

Sent from my Lenovo A6000 using Tapatalk


----------



## vijaims (Jan 20, 2017)

sidcannon said:


> My profile -
> 
> ANZSCO - 221213 - External Auditor
> 
> ...


What is NAATI ?


----------



## Kyra J (Dec 11, 2012)

kartheish said:


> All those documents that could substantiate the points you claimed and the recent payslips post ACS assessment to prove that you are still with the same company and in the same role.
> The email also has a link that can be referred to in case you need a clarification.
> Good luck.


I'm also waiting for approval, submitted the docs for approval on 20th Feb.
Those who have got the approval, who were invited around same time have got English band at 8.

7 pointers are still waiting !!

But I have a doubt that I didn't upload any recent payslips along. Now I'm worried what will happen, will they ask for the Pay Slips to be uploaded or they may decline the application ????????

Any experts please provide your insight !!


My Timeline______________
IELTS, 18 Feb 2016 : L 7/R 7.5/S 6.5/W 6.5
ACS Application (ANZCO 261112): 05 April 2016
ACS Approval (ANZCO 261112): 21 April 2016
EOI Submitted : 25 April 2016 (189 : 55 Points) (190 All States: 55+5 Points)
PTE 1st Attempt, 20 June 2016: L 67/R 65/S 63/W 61
PTE 2nd Attempt, 06 Jan 2017: L 70/R 90/S 90/W 67
EOI Updated : 19 Jan 2016 (189 : 65 Points) (190 All States: 65+5 Points)
NSW Invite to Apply: 17 Feb 2017
Documents uploaded to NSW : 20 Feb 2017
Approval from NSW : Waiting….


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

yashwinkumar said:


> I am little confused here. Can we put "Open for Any State" as an option in our EOI.
> 
> 
> 
> A little background to me. I have already applied for 189 and 190(NSW) with 60+5 pts on 01/03/17 through an immigration consultancy as a 261313-Software Engineer. In addition, I do not know how to apply by myself.




You cam but NSW will not consider you AFAIK


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

chamomilesix said:


> I just got my NSW invitation today!!
> 
> It has been a downfall for me, considering that my occupation was removed from SOL list 6 months before graduating. Plus, it was hard to find a similar case in this forum or Immitracker to get some clues. So, I just want to show fellow Mine and Petroleum Engineers to never give up!


Congrats chamomilesix buddy ! Kindly update immitracker if applicable 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

desiaussie said:


> I also got my invitation today.
> 
> In dilemma now, whether i should go for 190 or should wait for 189. i have 65 points and applied as software engineer


Congrats desiaussie buddy ! Kindly update immitracker if applicable 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

KennyP said:


> Am I right that the e-mail that we should expect is from?
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> ...


Congrats Kenny ,kindly update immitracker if applicable 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

sidcannon said:


> Hi, I've just joined here  . So does the NSW online application ask for a written declaration committing to stay in NSW for 2 years?


Hi sid, welcome to IWL (Invitation Waiting List) 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

sh244091 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Could you please let me know when can I expect the invite from NSW. My points breakage is given below.
> 
> ...


Hi lateef, could you please share your overall yeARS of experience and skilled experience from ACS ? 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Aspama (Feb 28, 2017)

sidcannon said:


> Hi, I've just joined here  . So does the NSW online application ask for a written declaration committing to stay in NSW for 2 years?



Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


----------



## richachamoli (Jan 30, 2016)

Hi All,
I am planning to apply for NSW SS for 261313 with 60 points.
I have some confusion regarding the process. 
Can someone please help me in understanding the process. 

I have applied for EOI long back in Aug 2016. Now as per the Factsheet of NSW, I have to update EOI with NSW sponsorship and then they will send an invitation.

My queries are: 
1. Shall I wait for NSW to contact me after EOI update?
2. Do I have to complete any Form after EOI update.If yes, where I can find that form?
3. When I will submit my resume and other relevant document?
4. When I will pay the fees?


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

andreyx108b said:


> You cam but NSW will not consider you AFAIK
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Actually NSW does. I have read two people who got invited from NSW with Any State option.

Here's one link. http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...itation-1st-july-2016-a-674.html#post12072265

Can't remember the other one.


----------



## PankajPandav (Aug 22, 2016)

Hi All, 
Need your help. 
The problem I have is my passport has my name as Pankaj Pandav and other documents have name as Pankaj Nandkumar Pandav. I received NSW approval on Pankaj Pandav name as passport has it. 
But my wife's PCC, my name is written as Pankaj Nandkumar Pandav. 
Will this cause any issue in visa? 

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## natali-new (Sep 21, 2014)

Dears, 
Pls advise if there are some invitations for accountants for the last some weeks ?


----------



## Kyra J (Dec 11, 2012)

PankajPandav said:


> Hi All,
> Need your help.
> The problem I have is my passport has my name as Pankaj Pandav and other documents have name as Pankaj Nandkumar Pandav. I received NSW approval on Pankaj Pandav name as passport has it.
> But my wife's PCC, my name is written as Pankaj Nandkumar Pandav.
> ...



It should be fine, AU is pretty straight forward in documentation part. 

Your wife's PCC is for your wife.. they probably will not raise any concerns for your name on it.

But your PCC should have the same name as in your passport.


----------



## chinkyjenn (Jan 26, 2017)

natali-new said:


> Dears,
> Pls advise if there are some invitations for accountants for the last some weeks ?


Natali

What is your point breakdown and when did you lodge your EOI for v190?


----------



## Conaern (Feb 2, 2017)

KennyP said:


> Am I right that the e-mail that we should expect is from?
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> ...


Congratulations mate! Could you be more spesific about your points breakdown ?

I can say that I am on the same ship as below with no invite yet 

ANZSCO Code: 261312 (Mech. Eng instead of Industrial)
ACS Documents Submitted:- 28th Oct 2016
ACS Positive Assessment:- 22nd Nov 2016
PTE-A (L:87/R:81/*S:72*/W:88):- 15th Jan 2017
Age : 30 pts, Education : 15 pts, Exp: 10 pts, English : 10 pts.
180 EOI (65 pts) & NSW 190 EOI (65+5 pts) Created:- 20th Jan 2017
NSW Invitation to Apply:- ?


----------



## sumitgupta22 (Sep 27, 2016)

PankajPandav said:


> Hi All,
> Need your help.
> The problem I have is my passport has my name as Pankaj Pandav and other documents have name as Pankaj Nandkumar Pandav. I received NSW approval on Pankaj Pandav name as passport has it.
> But my wife's PCC, my name is written as Pankaj Nandkumar Pandav.
> ...


AFAIK an affidavit stating that you are known by two names - a and b, should be enough.


----------



## Hazelnutlatte (Mar 6, 2017)

Hi! Does anyone know how many points are needed to be invited under stream 2? I submitted last December 2016 but still no invitation.


----------



## Snober (Jan 23, 2017)

Hazelnutlatte said:


> Hi! Does anyone know how many points are needed to be invited under stream 2? I submitted last December 2016 but still no invitation.


job code ?

Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


----------



## natali-new (Sep 21, 2014)

chinkyjenn said:


> natali-new said:
> 
> 
> > Dears,
> ...


Good day! 
I have submitted one EOI for 189 and 190 in Jan17. Now have 70 without SS. English is 10 points. 
I see extra slow movement of cutoff date


----------



## thindb82 (Dec 23, 2016)

Hi Everyone, 

I want to ask you that what are the chances for my case i.e. 

Skill :- Network Admin (263111) 
Age - 25 
Edu - 15 
Eng - 10 
Work Exp - 10 (As per ACS) 
SS - 5
Total - 65

Till now code 263111 is not picked by NSW. Hope it will picked up soon before June..
Suggestions Please..


----------



## mohamedeliyas (Jan 30, 2017)

Hi Friends,

I am bit confused, can anyone please correct me if I am missing something.

I have got my ACS positive(5.6-4 = 1.6 years ) on 24-March 2016 and I claim 5 points for experience (1 year Australian experience) by that time I was working with one organization and from July 2016 I moved to another organization but my role and responsibilities are same I do same work.

I have submitted my EOI on 29-nov-2016 do I need to reassess my employment again with ACS since I am currently working with new organization or is it fine with my old ACS results. 


Code:261313
Age -30
Education - 15
PTE-10 
Experience - 5
189/190 EOI Submitted - 29-11-2016
Invitation - Waiting

Thanks in Advance,
Eliyas


----------



## sumitgupta22 (Sep 27, 2016)

mohamedeliyas said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I am bit confused, can anyone please correct me if I am missing something.
> 
> ...


Yes, you need to get reevaluation done by ACS.


----------



## Ryanmic (Jul 30, 2014)

Hazelnutlatte said:


> Hi! Does anyone know how many points are needed to be invited under stream 2? I submitted last December 2016 but still no invitation.


Dude, 
Sorry silly question .. what is stream 2


----------



## mohamedeliyas (Jan 30, 2017)

Thanks Sumit,

But is it fine can I submit my new ACS results to assigned CO after I get the invite or do I need to get ACS done immediately and update the same in my EOI. In that case my EOI date will get updated and will let me again to wait for months.



sumitgupta22 said:


> Yes, you need to get reevaluation done by ACS.


----------



## richachamoli (Jan 30, 2016)

Hello Senior Members,
Can you please guide me in below scenario.

What are chances of getting invitation for 261313 (software engineer), if I will apply today.
Points : 60 (EOI) + 5 (SS)


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

richachamoli said:


> Hello Senior Members,
> Can you please guide me in below scenario.
> 
> What are chances of getting invitation for 261313 (software engineer), if I will apply today.
> Points : 60 (EOI) + 5 (SS)


near to impossible.


----------



## mohamedeliyas (Jan 30, 2017)

Hi Andrey,

Is it your mentioning for this fiscal year. 



andreyx108b said:


> near to impossible.


----------



## richachamoli (Jan 30, 2016)

Yes for this fiscal year. As of now SS for NSW is open, So thinking of applying.
Is it a good decision to apply now?


----------



## richachamoli (Jan 30, 2016)

Yes for this fiscal year. As of now SS for NSW is open, So thinking of applying.
Is it a good decision to apply now?




mohamedeliyas said:


> Hi Andrey,
> 
> Is it your mentioning for this fiscal year.


----------



## usama117 (Mar 6, 2017)

*Usama*

What are the chances of getting the invitation for NSW.

My total points : 65 (including 5 for state nomination)
My designation is Mechanical Engineer


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

mohamedeliyas said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I am bit confused, can anyone please correct me if I am missing something.
> 
> ...


Hi eliyas , 

If Are u planning to update your new employment details in eoi you may need to reaccess ACS 

If you are not planning , you may not have to re access ACS. 

Also could you please share your total yeARS of experience and skilled experience given by acs ?

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

micdinesh said:


> Dude,
> Sorry silly question .. what is stream 2


hi mike,

Nsw stream 2 refers to the csol list of occupations , here is the link 

https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Work...ng-authorities/skilled-occupations-lists/CSOL

Cheers 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

richachamoli said:


> Hello Senior Members,
> Can you please guide me in below scenario.
> 
> What are chances of getting invitation for 261313 (software engineer), if I will apply today.
> Points : 60 (EOI) + 5 (SS)


Hi richa, 

Could you please share your points breakdown? 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## PankajPandav (Aug 22, 2016)

Kyra J said:


> It should be fine, AU is pretty straight forward in documentation part.
> 
> Your wife's PCC is for your wife.. they probably will not raise any concerns for your name on it.
> 
> But your PCC should have the same name as in your passport.


Hi,

I had conversation with my agent and since PCC guys asked me to apply for reissue of passport since my passport doesnt have spouse details and has status as Single, Agent has asked me to go ahead with getting my name done as Pankaj Nandkumar Pandav in passport as well. He told me it will not affect Visa application since Form 80 has a column which says, if there is any other name by which you are identified. Is that correct? Changing my name in Passport from Pankaj Pandav to Pankaj Nandkumar Pandav will not have any effect in visa application? I do have NSW approval with Name : Pankaj Pandav.


----------



## kartheish (Aug 24, 2016)

Kyra J said:


> I'm also waiting for approval, submitted the docs for approval on 20th Feb.
> Those who have got the approval, who were invited around same time have got English band at 8.
> 
> 7 pointers are still waiting !!
> ...


Kyra, I do have an 8 in English. However, I am not claiming any points for my experience and I didn't upload any payslips nor any employment proofs. I think I am being delayed due to this. 

Seniors, should I wait for NSW to get back to me or should I write to them. I will be loosing 5 points due to my age in next 14 days. Please advise.


----------



## richachamoli (Jan 30, 2016)

Hi ksrikanthh,

here is my point breakdown:
PTE Attempt 1 : L-71, R-67, S-67, W-75
ACS positive : 25/Jan/2016 ( 5 - 2 = 3 years ) ( 5 points )
Education : 15 points 
Age : 30 points 
EOI Submitted : July/2016 -60 points
NSW: Planning to Submit 

have you get your invitation ? Its almost 6 months.:confused2:

Invitation : Waiting 


ksrikanthh said:


> Hi richa,
> 
> Could you please share your points breakdown?
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## abdelwahed (Mar 2, 2017)

kartheish said:


> Kyra, I do have an 8 in English. However, I am not claiming any points for my experience and I didn't upload any payslips nor any employment proofs. I think I am being delayed due to this.
> 
> Seniors, should I wait for NSW to get back to me or should I write to them. I will be loosing 5 points due to my age in next 14 days. Please advise.


Hey

I think you shall contact them immediately regarding your age points

According to their website:

If you have been invited, applied for NSW nomination and will soon lose points for age, email us at*[email protected]. We will try to ensure your application is assessed*before you lose any points, but cannot guarantee this.


Find more details here:
http://www.industry.nsw.gov.au/live...ated-migration-190/frequently-asked-questions


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

mohamedeliyas said:


> Hi Andrey,
> 
> Is it your mentioning for this fiscal year.


As the current trend continues... maybe for next year too.


----------



## KennyP (Jul 20, 2016)

ksrikanthh said:


> Congrats Kenny ,kindly update immitracker if applicable
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


Thanks!





Conaern said:


> Congratulations mate! Could you be more spesific about your points breakdown ?
> 
> I can say that I am on the same ship as below with no invite yet


Age:30 Education: 15 English: 20 = 65+5


Here is my timeline:

233511 - Certified Industrial Engineer

01.03.2015 - DoE Australia thru Visa 476
08.10.2015 - PTE-A (L-82, R-77, S-77, W-87)
11.12.2015 - EA MSA CDR Letter - Positive!
02.01.2016 - EoI for SS NSW Visa 190
24.06.2016 - Applied for assessment of Relevant Skilled Employment (1 year inside Au)
04.07.2016 - EA requested addtl docs for RSE assessment
05.07.2016 - EoI for Visa 189 (60pts, finished 9:00pm AEST)
06.07.2016 - Received Invite for Visa 189 (12:30am AEST)
11.07.2016 - EA assessment of Relevant Skilled Employment result - Negative !!!
21.07.2016 - Created new email and SkillSelect account, submitted EoI for SS NSW, Visa 190 (55+5 pts)
16.08.2016 - Lodged SV-500
31.08.2016 - Visa 476 Expiration Date!
01.09.2016 - Bridging Visa A (SV-500)
06.09.2016 - Invite for Visa 189 Expired
25.10.2016 - SV-500 Granted
20.02.2017 - PTE-A (L-90, R-90, S-90, W-90)
21.02.2017 - EoI for Visa 189 (65) and Visa 190 (65+5) SS NSW
06.03.2017 - NSW Sponsorship Invite for Nomination
XX.XX.2017 - Approval of NSW Sponsorship Application
XX.XX.2017 - Visa Grant


----------



## bilalab89 (May 4, 2016)

KennyP said:


> Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi,

Can you please explain why your Australian experience got rejected ?. Was the employment you submitted to EA related to your field ?.


----------



## KennyP (Jul 20, 2016)

bilalab89 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can you please explain why your Australian experience got rejected ?. Was the employment you submitted to EA related to your field ?.


It is related to my field but they claimed I was paid lower than the market rate for Industrial Engineers.


----------



## Heprex (Dec 21, 2016)

Am I the only one who noticed that NSW is not inviting any 263111 code?


----------



## chinkyjenn (Jan 26, 2017)

Heprex said:


> Am I the only one who noticed that NSW is not inviting any 263111 code?


and accountants... 

hopefully this week... :fingerscrossed:


----------



## bilalab89 (May 4, 2016)

Heprex said:


> Am I the only one who noticed that NSW is not inviting any 263111 code?


They also haven't invited any electronics engineer since last April 2016


----------



## chamomilesix (Jan 11, 2017)

bilalab89 said:


> They also haven't invited any electronics engineer since last April 2016


They might have invited few of them, but we just didn't have the data. Based on my analysis, NSW invites variety of Engineers once in a month.


----------



## mohamedeliyas (Jan 30, 2017)

Hi Ksrikanth,

Thanks for your response
My total experience as of today - 6.3 years 
(0-3 years(3) - Indian experience, 
3.1-5 years(2) - Australian Experience, 
5.1-6.3 years(1.3) - Indian Experience)

Skilled experience from ACS = 6.3-4 = 2.3 
(1 -Australian Experience - 5 points, 
1.3 years Indian experience)

3 months back I changed my organization. but I am not claiming any points with my experience gained from new organization. so I was confused do I still need to be reassessed with ACS. 

Thanks,
Eliyas



ksrikanthh said:


> Hi eliyas ,
> 
> If Are u planning to update your new employment details in eoi you may need to reaccess ACS
> 
> ...


----------



## mohamedeliyas (Jan 30, 2017)

:fear::fear:

Hi Andreyx,
I have searched over lot of times all I could get info is no of backlog days for 60 pointers (261313 code), by anyway we can see the current waiting list of candidates who have applied for 190(in numbers) :rolleyes2:




andreyx108b said:


> As the current trend continues... maybe for next year too.


----------



## sumitgupta22 (Sep 27, 2016)

mohamedeliyas said:


> Hi Ksrikanth,
> 
> Thanks for your response
> My total experience as of today - 6.3 years
> ...


If you are not planning to use this exp then you dont need to redo ACS. If you are going to use the exp of new employment then ACS assessment is mandatory.


----------



## kklas (Sep 14, 2016)

Hello guys.

Need a little advice here. I filled my EOI recently and my marital status was filled as Single there.
I am planning my wedding theses days and If I get married after getting Invitation ( Before launching final visa),

1. Would that make any issue to the process?
2. Can I add my partner meantime?

Kindly answer mates.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Hazelnutlatte (Mar 6, 2017)

Snober said:


> job code ?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


I applied under 225113 with 65+5


----------



## Gagz (Jul 3, 2016)

bilalab89 said:


> They also haven't invited any electronics engineer since last April 2016


Seriously?  

There are 2 things.

1. They have not given any invite to electronics engineer after April, 16
2. Last guy who got the invite of this anszco has DOE in April, 16

These 2 things are different. Which one do you think is the case?

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## ausguy11 (Dec 1, 2015)

You can add your partner at the time of visa filing also..

If married, dont forget to collect enough proof to authenticate your relationships

e.g. Marriage certificate, financial proofs, social proofs, wedding snaps etc....



kklas said:


> Hello guys.
> 
> Need a little advice here. I filled my EOI recently and my marital status was filled as Single there.
> I am planning my wedding theses days and If I get married after getting Invitation ( Before launching final visa),
> ...


----------



## kklas (Sep 14, 2016)

ausguy11 said:


> You can add your partner at the time of visa filing also..
> 
> If married, dont forget to collect enough proof to authenticate your relationships
> 
> e.g. Marriage certificate, financial proofs, social proofs, wedding snaps etc....


Thanks mate, In EOI ,

If I fill my EOI as a singe now. (anticipating to include only my partner after marriage)
What would be the answers to followings?
1. Are there any family members the client would like to include in a future application?

2. Would the client be accompanied by the client's partner in a future application?


----------



## bilalab89 (May 4, 2016)

Gagz said:


> Seriously?
> 
> There are 2 things.
> 
> ...


Well as far as i know...based on my friends EOI which he submitted with 55 points with 7 each in PTEin march 2016....he still haven't got the invite. Plus most Electronic engineers who have 60 points prefer 189 option rather then 190. Anyhow these are just some Assumptions and theories.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

mohamedeliyas said:


> :fear::fear:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




We can make an estimate using the data we have - we have about 10% of all cases, so check how many there are in the list and make an accurate guess. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rmarw (Jan 30, 2017)

Can someone advise on 12 weeks processing of NSW. If they don't invite in 12 weeks then should I consider they will not invite or it can go beyond 12 weeks. I applied for ICT BA with 65+5 (with 30 age, 10 PTE, 10 experience and 15 education).


----------



## Rmarw (Jan 30, 2017)

rmarw said:


> can someone advise on 12 weeks processing of nsw. If they don't invite in 12 weeks then should i consider they will not invite or it can go beyond 12 weeks. I applied for ict ba with 65+5 (with 30 age, 10 pte, 10 experience and 15 education).


doe 06/01/17


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

richachamoli said:


> Hi ksrikanthh,
> 
> here is my point breakdown:
> PTE Attempt 1 : L-71, R-67, S-67, W-75
> ...


Hi richa, 

Not yet. I am waiting for an invite 

I think you can submit an eoi for NSW 190 and we may have a chance this year. Let's keep tracking the trends 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

mohamedeliyas said:


> Hi Ksrikanth,
> 
> Thanks for your response
> My total experience as of today - 6.3 years
> ...


If you are not planning to add your experience of your new employment you don't have to re access ACS eliyas 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Snober (Jan 23, 2017)

Rmarw said:


> doe 06/01/17


He time to get a invite is bot 12 weeks . There is no time limit specifie for getting an invite but this is for getting approval.

Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


----------



## PankajPandav (Aug 22, 2016)

PankajPandav said:


> Hi,
> 
> I had conversation with my agent and since PCC guys asked me to apply for reissue of passport since my passport doesnt have spouse details and has status as Single, Agent has asked me to go ahead with getting my name done as Pankaj Nandkumar Pandav in passport as well. He told me it will not affect Visa application since Form 80 has a column which says, if there is any other name by which you are identified. Is that correct? Changing my name in Passport from Pankaj Pandav to Pankaj Nandkumar Pandav will not have any effect in visa application? I do have NSW approval with Name : Pankaj Pandav.


Any advice experts? 

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## richachamoli (Jan 30, 2016)

Thanks ksrikanth for reply.
I have some confusion regarding the process. 
Can someone please help me in understanding it. 

I have applied for EOI long back in Aug 2016. Now as per the Factsheet of NSW, I have to update EOI with NSW sponsorship and then they will send an invitation.

My queries are: 
1. Shall I wait for NSW to contact me after EOI update?
2. Do I have to complete any Form after EOI update. If yes, where I can find that form?
3. When will I submit my resume and other relevant documents?
4. When will I pay the fees?
5. Only updating the EOI with NSW is sufficient

Thanks in advance



ksrikanthh said:


> Hi richa,
> 
> Not yet. I am waiting for an invite
> 
> ...


----------



## nitiniit07 (Jul 19, 2016)

Rmarw said:


> doe 06/01/17


I got an invite after 213 days, i.e. 30+ weeks, You have got good amount of points for exp and hence your chances are brighter than many on the forum. Just matter of patience.


----------



## natali-new (Sep 21, 2014)

nitiniit07 said:


> Rmarw said:
> 
> 
> > doe 06/01/17
> ...


Not always. Sometimes waiting is quite critical when you have threshold of your age.


----------



## roy1947 (Aug 20, 2015)

Hi guys,

I had received an invite from NSW last Friday.

60+5 with 10 for exp (overall exp more than 10yrs) - 2613 code

But while submitting my application I missed to upload one reference letter.

What should I do now ?
Should I wait for them to contact me ?

Pls advise.


----------



## mrit (Sep 23, 2016)

thindb82 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I want to ask you that what are the chances for my case i.e.
> 
> ...




In the same boat, but with 5 for Exp 60+5 NSW. EOI since 13 Oct 2016.

very long list with yellow color on immitracker for 263111..it shows only 1 to 2 got invited and now even 70 pointers still in IWL since start of 2016.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fazil3 (Jul 20, 2016)

Hi Roy,

I don't have an answer for your question. But, Can I ask you something?

When you say you got an invite last Friday, can you specify the date?
what is your complete job code? is it 261313?
Can you also state your timeline and points break up PLEASE?




roy1947 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I had received an invite from NSW last Friday.
> 
> ...


----------



## IndAus11 (Jul 21, 2016)

ksrikanthh said:


> Hi richa,
> 
> Not yet. I am waiting for an invite
> 
> ...


Hey Ksrikanthh,

I doubt that we have a chance to get invite from NSW for 261313 code with 60+5 points.

Looking at the trend, I suppose NSW gonna fill the gap with 65+5 pointers. Also they gonna send the bulk invite towards the end of fiscal year so that once 189 quota is over, they give invite to 65 pointers who would be waiting for 189.


_______________________________________________________________________________
Skilled Independent 189 | ANZSCO Code : 261313 - Software Engineer
PTE : 06-Jun-2016, L78, R76, S76, W81
ACS Applied : 03-Jun-2016
ACS +ve : 21-Jun-2016
EOI(189) Applied on : 23-Jun-2016 (60 Points)
EOI invitation : Awaited
EOI(190) Applied on : 08-Nov-2016 (65 Points)
EOI invitation : Awaited


----------



## Ayash_online (Mar 7, 2017)

*NSW Business Analyst*

Hi,

I am new to this forum. I have registered my EOI on Jan 5, 2017 for 190(NSW). Still no response.

I want to know what is the tentative waiting time for ICT Business analyst 261111 with 65 points (60+5ss). Is there any chances I can get an invitation from NSW in next 4-6 months with the current trend?

My points breakdown as below:
Age 30 | Degree 15 | Eng 10 | Partner 5 | State nomination 5


----------



## Areeb126 (Jun 30, 2016)

Dear all anyone got invite with my signature details in recent or past invitations?


----------



## Bloke (Mar 7, 2017)

Hello beautiful people!

Can anyone advise me or give an opinion on my chances of getting invited or my next moves. Do you think I should just wait or try to score more points on my IELTS? My details are given bellow.

ANZSCO Code: 2334211 (Civil Engineer)
Ielts GT: LRWS= 7.5, 8.5, 6.0, 8.5 = IELTS (CLAIM) = 0
EA Applied : 15/12/2016
EA + : 21/02/2017
POINTS: AGE=30, EXP=10, DEG=15, IELTS= 0, TOTAL= 55
EOI for NSW with 60 Points(55 + 5:state point): 21/02/2017

NSW Invitation: XXX
Visa Lodged: XXX
Medicals commpleted: XXX 
First CO contact NSW: XXX
Visa Grant: xxx


----------



## Bloke (Mar 7, 2017)

Bloke said:


> Hello beautiful people!
> 
> Can anyone advise me or give an opinion on my chances of getting invited or my next moves. Do you think I should just wait or try to score more points on my IELTS? My details are given bellow.
> 
> ...



ANZSCO Code: 233211 (Civil Engineer)


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

Bloke said:


> Hello beautiful people!
> 
> Can anyone advise me or give an opinion on my chances of getting invited or my next moves. Do you think I should just wait or try to score more points on my IELTS? My details are given bellow.
> 
> ...


Very good chance. You may need to wait, but hopefully will get it. Two people of 2334 got NSW 190 last month.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

IndAus11 said:


> Hey Ksrikanthh,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




A very high chance. With 60+5 26131*. Mainly because 65+ will wait for 189 invite, as backlog most likely will clear up or be short for 65 pointers. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gagz (Jul 3, 2016)

zaback21 said:


> Very good chance. You may need to wait, but hopefully will get it. Two people of 2334 got NSW 190 last month.


hey zaback, could you let me know who were those 2 people of 2334 who got invite last month? As far as i know there is a pending queue from last april of EOI in 2334 (Electronics engineer). I was wondering what would be there DOE.

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gagz (Jul 3, 2016)

andreyx108b said:


> A very high chance. With 60+5 26131*. Mainly because 65+ will wait for 189 invite, as backlog most likely will clear up or be short for 65 pointers.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes but it would be a long wait because many people (261313) who lodged their EOI in september/october are still in the queue for NSW SS having 60+5. 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kyra J (Dec 11, 2012)

Bloke said:


> Hello beautiful people!
> 
> Can anyone advise me or give an opinion on my chances of getting invited or my next moves. Do you think I should just wait or try to score more points on my IELTS? My details are given bellow.
> 
> ...


I have doubt that with 55 + 5 you would get invite anytime soon.

I would suggest you to go for PTE, its much easier than IELTS, and more chances of clearing it and adding 10 points to your EOI.


----------



## desiaussie (Dec 2, 2015)

Does the processing times differ for visa subclasses 189 & 190


----------



## sumitgupta22 (Sep 27, 2016)

Gagz said:


> Yes but it would be a long wait because many people (261313) who lodged their EOI in september/october are still in the queue for NSW SS having 60+5.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


It depends on your overall exp and English points. Ppl with 60 points but with 0 points for English, or 0/5 points for exp, are behind in queue. A lot of 60+5 pointers got invite on 17thFeb2017 under 2613 category but they all had minimum 10 points for each, exp and English...


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

Gagz said:


> hey zaback, could you let me know who were those 2 people of 2334 who got invite last month? As far as i know there is a pending queue from last april of EOI in 2334 (Electronics engineer). I was wondering what would be there DOE.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


Sorry not 2334 but 2332, as he typed mistakenly, I also did. 2 Structural Engineers got it in 2332 or whatever the code for Civil Engg is.


----------



## Snober (Jan 23, 2017)

Anyone got approval today ...

Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


----------



## richachamoli (Jan 30, 2016)

Hi IndAus11,
So is it a good decision to apply now for NSW. I have 60+5.
Is there be any chance of getting invitation in this fiscal year?




IndAus11 said:


> Hey Ksrikanthh,
> 
> I doubt that we have a chance to get invite from NSW for 261313 code with 60+5 points.
> 
> ...


----------



## regattekreddy (May 29, 2015)

sumitgupta22 said:


> It depends on your overall exp and English points. Ppl with 60 points but with 0 points for English, or 0/5 points for exp, are behind in queue. A lot of 60+5 pointers got invite on 17thFeb2017 under 2613 category but they all had minimum 10 points for each, exp and English...


brother..i have 60+5 points english-10 and exp-10 age-25 edu-15 and SS-5,can i expect invitation soon?i am really frustrated waiting? Even i am dissapointed that lot of 60+5 pointers are waiting for Invite....


----------



## sumitgupta22 (Sep 27, 2016)

regattekreddy said:


> brother..i have 60+5 points english-10 and exp-10 age-25 edu-15 and SS-5,can i expect invitation soon?i am really frustrated waiting? Even i am dissapointed that lot of 60+5 pointers are waiting for Invite....


Bro, I am also having exactly same points.. my DOE is 21.01.2017. Couple of people with similar points with DOE in Dec'16, got invitation on 17th Feb.. so we can also hope..


----------



## kklas (Sep 14, 2016)

Hello, I went through immitracker and saw one guy had been invited in my occupation ( Civil Eng Technician) on 06.03.2017 with 55+5 points (7.5 IELTS) 

Is there anyone who has been invited in the same code? :dance: :fingerscrossed:


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

desiaussie said:


> Does the processing times differ for visa subclasses 189 & 190


tiny bit, sc190 is a bit quicker, but then when you take state nomination into account - it is actually longer.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

richachamoli said:


> Hi IndAus11,
> So is it a good decision to apply now for NSW. I have 60+5.
> Is there be any chance of getting invitation in this fiscal year?


you do.


----------



## regattekreddy (May 29, 2015)

roy1947 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I had received an invite from NSW last Friday.
> 
> ...


Hi Roy,

u got last friday?Even i have 10 points for exp?I didn't get ? can you please give more details of points and when u submitted EOI?I am surprised as why i didn't receive invite..

Thanks
Karunakar


----------



## richachamoli (Jan 30, 2016)

Thanks I will do.
Although I have few queries regarding process.
as per the Factsheet of NSW, I have to update EOI with NSW sponsorship and then they will send an invitation.

My queries are: 
1. Shall I wait for NSW to contact me after EOI update?
2. Do I have to complete any Form after EOI update. If yes, where I can find that form?
3. When will I submit my resume and other relevant documents?
4. When will I pay the fees?
5. Only updating the EOI with NSW is sufficient

Can you please help me on this. 



andreyx108b said:


> you do.


----------



## Kyra J (Dec 11, 2012)

roy1947 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I had received an invite from NSW last Friday.
> 
> ...


Hi Roy,

Please advice, what have you done for your case.

I also missed uploading my Pay Slips, although they were in optional category but don't know what should I do now !!


----------



## sumitgupta22 (Sep 27, 2016)

richachamoli said:


> Thanks I will do.
> Although I have few queries regarding process.
> as per the Factsheet of NSW, I have to update EOI with NSW sponsorship and then they will send an invitation.
> 
> ...


Hi Richa,

You can create a separate EOI for NSW (apart from the one that you have for 189). Your other queries -

1. Yes
2. No.
3. After getting an invite for nomination
4. Yes. Or as I said, create another one

HTH.


----------



## HARINDERJEET (Jan 21, 2017)

hi,
richa and sumit,

but I have updated both 189 and 190 in one EOI.


----------



## sumitgupta22 (Sep 27, 2016)

HARINDERJEET said:


> hi,
> richa and sumit,
> 
> but I have updated both 189 and 190 in one EOI.


That is also fine..


----------



## nehap (Mar 8, 2017)

*NSW Stream 2/Managment Consultant*

Hi Everyone..My husband has applied for EOI under Stream 2 (NSW) with 65 + 5 (SS) =70 points on January 31, 2017. He applied for Management Consultant job code.

Is there someone else who has applied under Stream 2 NSW? Can you please inform me the timelines?

I wish to know if we should continue waiting or apply for EOI for some other state as well?

Kindly suggest.


----------



## IndAus11 (Jul 21, 2016)

richachamoli said:


> Hi IndAus11,
> So is it a good decision to apply now for NSW. I have 60+5.
> Is there be any chance of getting invitation in this fiscal year?


I doubt, but you have no other option as well. So you can try your luck. All the best.

Thanks!! 
_______________________________________________________________________________
Skilled Independent 189 | ANZSCO Code : 261313 - Software Engineer
PTE : 06-Jun-2016, L78, R76, S76, W81
ACS Applied : 03-Jun-2016
ACS +ve : 21-Jun-2016
EOI(189) Applied on : 23-Jun-2016 (60 Points)
EOI invitation : Awaited
EOI(190) Applied on : 08-Nov-2016 (65 Points)
EOI invitation : Awaited


----------



## Snober (Jan 23, 2017)

IndAus11 said:


> I doubt, but you have no other option as well. So you can try your luck. All the best.
> 
> Thanks!!
> _______________________________________________________________________________
> ...


It wud be a gud idea to give pte again. Incase you get 20 then u can easily get 189 or 190. With 60/65 points it is difficult to get invite

Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

IndAus11 said:


> I doubt, but you have no other option as well. So you can try your luck. All the best.
> 
> Thanks!!
> _______________________________________________________________________________
> ...


hi IndAus11, are u claiming 10 pts for experience or 5 pts for experience?

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rvdumbu (Feb 15, 2017)

Hi ,

I am software engineer and
I calculated my points for Australia PR, below are the points that I am getting

30 for age (As my age is 26)
15 for education (BTech in Information Technology)
0 for Exp (3.5-2=1.5)
20 for PTE (If I get 79+ in PTE Exam)
=65

Can I apply for 189 Subclass Visa, if not can I go for 190 subclass Visa. In the worst case can I apply for 489 visa(Which is not PR). Please suggest me


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

Rvdumbu said:


> Hi ,
> 
> I am software engineer and
> I calculated my points for Australia PR, below are the points that I am getting
> ...


You would apply 2613** so its a good go.. apply under 189/190 so either one will work out..


----------



## Deposh (Sep 2, 2016)

Hi Frnds,

I have submitted NSW acknowledgement fees and waiting for invite. could you please help me as what is the avg time of invite after ack. fees. It's been a month now ............

R/
Deposh 
NSW ack email 6 Feb,17
NSW ack fees paid on 10 feb,17
NSW invite: waiting


----------



## IndAus11 (Jul 21, 2016)

richachamoli said:


> Hi IndAus11,
> So is it a good decision to apply now for NSW. I have 60+5.
> Is there be any chance of getting invitation in this fiscal year?





ksrikanthh said:


> hi IndAus11, are u claiming 10 pts for experience or 5 pts for experience?
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


5 pts for exp.

Thanks!! 
_______________________________________________________________________________
Skilled Independent 189 | ANZSCO Code : 261313 - Software Engineer
PTE : 06-Jun-2016, L78, R76, S76, W81
ACS Applied : 03-Jun-2016
ACS +ve : 21-Jun-2016
EOI(189) Applied on : 23-Jun-2016 (60 Points)
EOI invitation : Awaited
EOI(190) Applied on : 08-Nov-2016 (65 Points)
EOI invitation : Awaited


----------



## Fazil3 (Jul 20, 2016)

Hi Karunakar,

could you please share your points break-up, anzsco code and timelines please?





regattekreddy said:


> Hi Roy,
> 
> u got last friday?Even i have 10 points for exp?I didn't get ? can you please give more details of points and when u submitted EOI?I am surprised as why i didn't receive invite..
> 
> ...


----------



## Ryanmic (Jul 30, 2014)

regattekreddy said:


> Hi Roy,
> 
> u got last friday?Even i have 10 points for exp?I didn't get ? can you please give more details of points and when u submitted EOI?I am surprised as why i didn't receive invite..
> 
> ...


I presume below logic is used for all invites..

Priority 1:Total points
Priority 2: Eng
Priority 3: Exp

Scenarios....
if Two people have same points then eng will be compared..if eng also same then exp will come in for validation.

if all three are same then eoi date will precede and who logged earlier will get invite

(My view)

Cheers
Mic






Sent from my SM-N915G using Tapatalk


----------



## sudhaeci (Jan 10, 2015)

*NSW SS Draw*

Hi, when does the NSW state sponsorship draw happen usually? Is there a specific time interval or definitive dates each month? When was the last draw and when will be the next?

Thank you.


----------



## natali-new (Sep 21, 2014)

sudhaeci said:


> Hi, when does the NSW state sponsorship draw happen usually? Is there a specific time interval or definitive dates each month? When was the last draw and when will be the next?
> 
> Thank you.


There are lot of answers on your query in this topic. It can happen any day. More often Thursday or Friday


----------



## srinivas1308 (Feb 21, 2017)

jas81 said:


> Thanks dude!


Hi Jas,

Have you heard anything from NSW regarding Approval ?

Regards,
Srinivas


----------



## srinivas1308 (Feb 21, 2017)

nitiniit07 said:


> Here you go mate ---
> 
> 261314 (Software Tester) (Stream 2) (Not In SOL)
> PTE: L-83, R-74, S-84, W-80 (10 points)
> ...


Hi Nitin,

Any update on NSW Approval ?

Regards,
Srinivas
261314 (Software Tester) (Stream 2) (Not In SOL)
PTE: 10 points
ACS +ve : 09/02/2017 (15 points)
Education: 15 points 
Age: 25 points 
NSW EOI Submitted: 17/02/2017 ( 190 (NSW 65+5 = 70 )
NSW Invite to Apply: 06/03/2017 
Documents uploaded to NSW: 07/03/2017
Approval from NSW: Waiting


----------



## Snober (Jan 23, 2017)

srinivas1308 said:


> Hi Nitin,
> 
> Any update on NSW Approval ?
> 
> ...


Hi 
i have similar points n same job code. I applied for approval on 10feb but have not received approval yet. I guess preferance is given to 20 pointors in english.

Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


----------



## nitiniit07 (Jul 19, 2016)

srinivas1308 said:


> Hi Nitin,
> 
> Any update on NSW Approval ?
> 
> ...


No not yet still waiting... hope to get in this or next week, lets c...


----------



## nitiniit07 (Jul 19, 2016)

Snober said:


> Hi
> i have similar points n same job code. I applied for approval on 10feb but have not received approval yet. I guess preferance is given to 20 pointors in english.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


Hi Snober,

Whats your total points including State Sponsorship points ?


----------



## Snober (Jan 23, 2017)

nitiniit07 said:


> Hi Snober,
> 
> Whats your total points including State Sponsorship points ?


Hi Nitin 

Total 70 points including 5. 

Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


----------



## ashAU (Nov 28, 2016)

As per the trends NSW gives invite in 4 to 6 weeks but I think it depends on occupation... some people have got within 1 0r 2 weeks.


----------



## Kyra J (Dec 11, 2012)

Snober said:


> Hi Nitin
> 
> Total 70 points including 5.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


Same here... different ANZCO Code....70 points (65+5)...

Still waiting for approval .... :fingerscrossed:

My Timeline______________
IELTS, 18 Feb 2016 : L 7/R 7.5/S 6.5/W 6.5
ACS Application (ANZCO 261112): 05 April 2016
ACS Approval (ANZCO 261112): 21 April 2016
EOI Submitted : 25 April 2016 (189 : 55 Points) (190 All States: 55+5 Points)
PTE 1st Attempt, 20 June 2016: L 67/R 65/S 63/W 61
PTE 2nd Attempt, 06 Jan 2017: L 70/R 90/S 90/W 67
EOI Updated : 19 Jan 2016 (189 : 65 Points) (190 All States: 65+5 Points)
NSW Invite to Apply: 17 Feb 2017
Documents uploaded to NSW : 20 Feb 2017
Approval from NSW : Waiting….


----------



## Fazil3 (Jul 20, 2016)

Hi IndAus & Shrikanth,

We have Nitin, whose timeline is below. 
I have some questions related to this. Firslty, he is 60+5 pointer in 261314 (Software Tester) and got invite on 17/02/2017 [EOI doe is 19/07/2016]. Does this mean NSW has invited 261313 guys as well with 60+5 points who submitted EOI before July'16. If not, is NSW having special consideration for 261314-Stream2 over 261313-Stream1 code?


---------------------------------------------
Nitin
261314 (Software Tester) (Stream 2) (Not In SOL)
PTE: L-83, R-74, S-84, W-80 (10 points)
ACS: 29/June/2016 (6 - 2 = 4 years)(5 points)
Education: 15 points 
Age: 30 points 
VIC EOI Submitted: 30/06/2016 ( 190 (VIC 60+5 = 65 )
VIC Ack Recieved: 01/08/2016 
VIC EOI Rejected: 25/10/2016
NSW EOI Submitted: 19/07/2016 ( 190 (NSW 60+5 = 65 )
NSW Invite to Apply: 17/02/2017 
Documents uploaded to NSW: 21/02/2017
Approval from NSW: Waiting


----------



## jas81 (Jan 13, 2017)

srinivas1308 said:


> jas81 said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks dude!
> ...


Not yet!


----------



## rock_aussie (Dec 9, 2016)

Fazil3 said:


> Hi IndAus & Shrikanth,
> 
> We have Nitin, whose timeline is below.
> I have some questions related to this. Firslty, he is 60+5 pointer in 261314 (Software Tester) and got invite on 17/02/2017 [EOI doe is 19/07/2016]. Does this mean NSW has invited 261313 guys as well with 60+5 points who submitted EOI before July'16. If not, is NSW having special consideration for 261314-Stream2 over 261313-Stream1 code?
> ...


Just wanted to echo Fazil here. Anxiously waiting for NSW to sent the ITA ray2:


----------



## kartheish (Aug 24, 2016)

Deposh said:


> Hi Frnds,
> 
> I have submitted NSW acknowledgement fees and waiting for invite. could you please help me as what is the avg time of invite after ack. fees. It's been a month now ............
> 
> ...


One month is quite sometime now, may we have your points breakdown please?
I submitted on 21 Feb, looking at your case, I might have to reduce the frequency of checking my email to once in a week rather than the current schedule of checking twice a day.


----------



## sharat47 (Jun 7, 2016)

kartheish said:


> Deposh said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Frnds,
> ...


Do they approve within 12 weeks? Are there chances of delay?


----------



## kartheish (Aug 24, 2016)

sharat47 said:


> Do they approve within 12 weeks? Are there chances of delay?


Hopefully they will, only they can tell.


----------



## aussie_dreamz_0209 (Nov 26, 2015)

I have applied for 190 NSW.

261313 SOFTWARE ENGINEER
Points Break up : 30 age + 15 education + 5 Exp + 10 Eng = 60+5(SS)

Will I get an invite? If so when can I expect?


----------



## Fazil3 (Jul 20, 2016)

Has the NSW invite timeline for 261313 with 60+5 points (again with 5 or 10 points for experience ) moved from April'16 to anywhere latest?


----------



## Fazil3 (Jul 20, 2016)

Hi Snober, 

Could you please share your detailed timeline?



Snober said:


> Hi Nitin
> Total 70 points including 5.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


----------



## Snober (Jan 23, 2017)

Fazil3 said:


> Hi Snober,
> 
> Could you please share your detailed timeline?


exp : 15 points
age 30 points
english: 10
education :15

total 65 plus 5 for state.


Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


----------



## abhishek.kiet (May 28, 2014)

*Invites from NSW*

Hi... Will there be any invites from NSW today? What do the experts on Expat have to say? When can I expect an invite, time lines below.


----------



## Snober (Jan 23, 2017)

Fazil3 said:


> Hi Snober,
> 
> Could you please share your detailed timeline?


oops i wrongly wrote 30 for age
. 25 for age . total 65 plus 5 

Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Lets see some good invites today!) 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dav66 (Mar 9, 2017)

andreyx108b said:


> Lets see some good invites today!)
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Is it important to update your EOI as you were working till 28 of February,
And it is related and you are claiming 5 points for that or we can just leave it as it is (date to blank)
Is there any problem of not doing so 
And if updated does it shuffle the effect dates for the day
Thanks..


----------



## ctselvan (Nov 4, 2016)

Mates, 

I submitted my visa application on 4th of March. Will I receive an email if a CO is allocated?


----------



## kklas (Sep 14, 2016)

Hello guys, Need an advice here. According to DIBP web site. There are no 190 invitation rounds in March. What the hell?  What are your opinions on this. Refer below link.


https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Work/Skil#

1 March 2017
Visa subclass	Maximum number
Skilled - Independent (subclass 189)	2000
Skilled - Regional Provisional (subclass 489)	200

15 March 2017
Visa subclass	Maximum number
Skilled - Independent (subclass 189)	2000
Skilled - Regional Provisional (subclass 489)	200

29 March 2017
Visa subclass	Maximum number
Skilled - Independent (subclass 189)	2000
Skilled - Regional Provisional (subclass 489)	200

Note: This will not have any impact on state or territory government nominations for subclass 489 - Skilled Regional (Provisional) (state or territory nominated) visas. Nominations for these visas will continue as normal.


----------



## Darshana (Mar 1, 2017)

kklas said:


> Hello guys, Need an advice here. According to DIBP web site. There are no 190 invitation rounds in March. What the hell?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


190 invites are sent on an ongoing basis and not on any particular dates. Aware of people who got it on March 6th. So not to worry


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

kklas said:


> Hello guys, Need an advice here. According to DIBP web site. There are no 190 invitation rounds in March. What the hell?  What are your opinions on this. Refer below link.
> 
> 
> https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Work/Skil#
> ...


States are not obliged to invite on a particular date. They will invite when they need it. But NSW and may be Vic always invites close to their quota every year. 3.5 more months left and hopefully state will complete their quota.

Only 189 and 489 gets invitation round every 14 days.


----------



## kklas (Sep 14, 2016)

Darshana said:


> 190 invites are sent on an ongoing basis and not on any particular dates. Aware of people who got it on March 6th. So not to worry


Many thanks buddy . I really got confused after referring that link. Noe it's clear.


----------



## kklas (Sep 14, 2016)

zaback21 said:


> States are not obliged to invite on a particular date. They will invite when they need it. But NSW and may be Vic always invites close to their quota every year. 3.5 more months left and hopefully state will complete their quota.
> 
> Only 189 and 489 gets invitation round every 14 days.


Thank you for detailed reply mate. Really helpful


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

ctselvan said:


> Mates,
> 
> 
> 
> I submitted my visa application on 4th of March. Will I receive an email if a CO is allocated?




Not always. Some get this email, some dont. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fazil3 (Jul 20, 2016)

Hi IndAus / Shrikanth / Andrey,

We have Nitin, whose timeline is below. 
I have some questions related to this. Firslty, he is 60+5 pointer in 261314 (Software Tester) and got invite on 17/02/2017 [EOI doe is 19/07/2016]. Does this mean NSW has invited 261313 guys as well with 60+5 points who submitted EOI before July'16. If not, is NSW having special consideration for 261314-Stream2 over 261313-Stream1 code?


---------------------------------------------
Nitin
261314 (Software Tester) (Stream 2) (Not In SOL)
PTE: L-83, R-74, S-84, W-80 (10 points)
ACS: 29/June/2016 (6 - 2 = 4 years)(5 points)
Education: 15 points 
Age: 30 points 
VIC EOI Submitted: 30/06/2016 ( 190 (VIC 60+5 = 65 )
VIC Ack Recieved: 01/08/2016 
VIC EOI Rejected: 25/10/2016
NSW EOI Submitted: 19/07/2016 ( 190 (NSW 60+5 = 65 )
NSW Invite to Apply: 17/02/2017 
Documents uploaded to NSW: 21/02/2017
Approval from NSW: Waiting


----------



## mohamedeliyas (Jan 30, 2017)

Seems like its a quiet week


----------



## Rmarw (Jan 30, 2017)

mohamedeliyas said:


> Seems like its a quiet week


They send bulk invites at the start of every quarter, we might get some bulk invites in Apr'17.


----------



## chinkyjenn (Jan 26, 2017)

Rmarw said:


> They send bulk invites at the start of every quarter, we might get some bulk invites in Apr'17.


I hope you are right =( losing hope 

Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

ctselvan said:


> Mates,
> 
> I submitted my visa application on 4th of March. Will I receive an email if a CO is allocated?



Hello *CTSelvan*,

You will not receive any email


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

kklas said:


> Hello guys, Need an advice here. According to DIBP web site. There are no 190 invitation rounds in March. What the hell?  What are your opinions on this. Refer below link.
> 
> 
> https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Work/Skil#
> ...


They won't mention how many invites will be sent as its 190 SS so the states send as in when required. So dont worry and there were few invitees under 190 in the recent days.


----------



## wribeiro (Nov 19, 2015)

chinkyjenn said:


> I hope you are right =( losing hope
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk



I'm also losing hope.

This fiscal year is quite unpredictably.


----------



## Fazil3 (Jul 20, 2016)

*261314 - SoftwareTester*

Recently, has anyone got a NSW invite for 261314 - SoftwareTester??


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

aussie_dreamz_0209 said:


> I have applied for 190 NSW.
> 
> 261313 SOFTWARE ENGINEER
> Points Break up : 30 age + 15 education + 5 Exp + 10 Eng = 60+5(SS)
> ...


hi Aussie dreamz, 

1. When did I submit your eoi ? 

2. What is your total years of experience and skilled experience given by ACS ? 
Please advise.

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

Fazil3 said:


> Hi IndAus / Shrikanth / Andrey,
> 
> We have Nitin, whose timeline is below.
> I have some questions related to this. Firslty, he is 60+5 pointer in 261314 (Software Tester) and got invite on 17/02/2017 [EOI doe is 19/07/2016]. Does this mean NSW has invited 261313 guys as well with 60+5 points who submitted EOI before July'16. If not, is NSW having special consideration for 261314-Stream2 over 261313-Stream1 code?
> ...


hi Fazil, 

1. Firstly very good observation. So I presume NSW invites applicants from stream 2 which shouldn't have any interference or relationship with stream 1. Considering that and high demands set by them for the occupants who fall under the required pts score looks like they release invites. 

2. If you observe 261313 the demand is high and at the same the number of applicants is also massive which takes more time for people to receive invites from NSW. Also by comparing the trend from previous year looks NSW is quite selective in picking 261313 so far. Additionally the story is different for 261312 where I still recall people confirming that they received invites even with 60+5 - eng. 10 pts and exp 5 pts. Whereas for 261313 I still have a feeling that 60+5 eng 10 exp 10 is not cleared. Once they clear it I am sure they would invite 60+5 eng 10 exp 5. Once we start seeing them releasing even more invites I predict that a good number of People would receive invites. April and may is key. Let's keep tracking  

Feel free to add your thoughts 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

Rmarw said:


> They send bulk invites at the start of every quarter, we might get some bulk invites in Apr'17.


Good to know  

Expecting something marvelous to happen in March as well ! May be a pre suprise party from NSW  

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Pkarl (Nov 6, 2016)

Hey guys,
I'm relatively new to this forum. Wondering what the chances are with 55+5 NSW 190 are? Are invitations picking up?


----------



## sayeeh (Jan 6, 2017)

I am planning to get ACS assessent. Is there any difference between 261312(developer programmer) & 261313(software engineer)? 

Age 25 + Eng 10 + Exp 10 (expecting 6yr and more) + Deg 15 = 60 + 5


----------



## Pkarl (Nov 6, 2016)

See if this forum sheds any light: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...veloper-programmer.html#/topics/202089?page=2


----------



## Pkarl (Nov 6, 2016)

sayeeh said:


> I am planning to get ACS assessent. Is there any difference between 261312(developer programmer) & 261313(software engineer)?
> 
> Age 25 + Eng 10 + Exp 10 (expecting 6yr and more) + Deg 15 = 60 + 5


See if this forum sheds any light: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...veloper-programmer.html#/topics/202089?page=2


----------



## ctselvan (Nov 4, 2016)

aussiedream87 said:


> Hello *CTSelvan*,
> 
> 
> 
> You will not receive any email




Will it show up in my ImmiAccount ? 


~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~
ANZSCO - 262111

Points breakdown (60+5):

PTE - 10 | Education - 15 | Age - 25 | Experience - 10 | State - 5

Events timeline:

EOI - 29th October 2016
NSW - 9th Feb 2017 (Invite to apply for nomination)
NSW - 14th Feb 2017 (Applied for nomination)
NSW - 17th Feb 2017 (Approved)
ITA - 17th Feb 2017
PCC & Medicals - 2nd of March
Visa Application Submitted - 4th March 2017


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

sayeeh said:


> I am planning to get ACS assessent. Is there any difference between 261312(developer programmer) & 261313(software engineer)?
> 
> Age 25 + Eng 10 + Exp 10 (expecting 6yr and more) + Deg 15 = 60 + 5


Hi sayeeh, I see you have 10 pts for eng and 10 pts for exp so either 261312 or 261313 has a good chance for you to procure an invite. 

What is your overall years of experience?

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## desiaussie (Dec 2, 2015)

A quick question guys..... Do we need to submit the ITR V or the ITR 1 for income tax returns.
ITR V is acknowledgement and it shows tax payment whereas ITR 1 is pre deposition of tax.


----------



## HARINDERJEET (Jan 21, 2017)

Hi friends,

I have 65 scores in 189 and (65+5=70) in 190. I have ticked both the visa classes in a single EOI. Can anybody plz guide that this is the right way or should I file another EOI for 190.


----------



## safayet_bcc (Nov 4, 2016)

Hi guys... I have been following this forum for some time. Just a quick question. I am a Mechanical Engineer, but my assessment outcome was Engineering Technologist, and I submitted my EOI 233914 on 25th July 2016. My point is 60 without SS. As this occupation is limited for different srates, I want to assess again from EA as a Mechanical Engineer. To increase my chance in other states also. Now I want to know if it will impact my present outcome. How I can apply for this, like using same EA ID?.... This forum guide d so many people, I need for myself now. Hope I can utilise this platform. .. 
Thanks in advance.
Safayet


----------



## Pkarl (Nov 6, 2016)

HARINDERJEET said:


> Hi friends,
> 
> I have 65 scores in 189 and (65+5=70) in 190. I have ticked both the visa classes in a single EOI. Can anybody plz guide that this is the right way or should I file another EOI for 190.


Every EOI should be for a single class/visa type I think. So no, I don't think this is the best way to do it. I'll let the experts add to it tho.


----------



## handyjohn (Jul 14, 2016)

HARINDERJEET said:


> Hi friends,
> 
> 
> 
> I have 65 scores in 189 and (65+5=70) in 190. I have ticked both the visa classes in a single EOI. Can anybody plz guide that this is the right way or should I file another EOI for 190.




That's the right way. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aussie_dreamz_0209 (Nov 26, 2015)

Hi

I have applied for 190 NSW.

261313 SOFTWARE ENGINEER
Points Break up : 30 age + 15 education + 5 Exp + 10 Eng = 60+5(SS)

Will I get an invite? If so when can I expect?


----------



## Diggy (Feb 10, 2017)

Hi everyone, any news?


----------



## rock_aussie (Dec 9, 2016)

aussie_dreamz_0209 said:


> Hi
> 
> I have applied for 190 NSW.
> 
> ...


Welcome to the ITA Waiting List buddy


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

aussie_dreamz_0209 said:


> Hi
> 
> I have applied for 190 NSW.
> 
> ...


Hi Aussie dreamz, 

Welcome to IWL ( Invitation Waiting List) 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Diggy said:


> Hi everyone, any news?




Not on sunday)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

ksrikanthh said:


> Hi Aussie dreamz,
> 
> Welcome to IWL ( Invitation Waiting List)
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk




Bro lets hope nsw will wipe the list clean! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

andreyx108b said:


> Bro lets hope nsw will wipe the list clean!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hoping April to be Awesome  #hope #AwesomeNswApril 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

andreyx108b said:


> Bro lets hope nsw will wipe the list clean!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


:hail:


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

aussiedream87 said:


> :hail:


(highfive) 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## 1252570 (Jul 1, 2016)

From tomorrow you can view the queue system and expect the date on which you can get invite.


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

rahul1234 said:


> From tomorrow you can view the queue system and expect the date on which you can get invite.


hi Rahul, could you please elaborate on the queue system? I's there a link available? kindly advise.

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## amkun (Feb 13, 2016)

Hi all,

This is my breakup of EOI points for code 261313.

Age - 41 yrs.
Education - MCA, Masters' degree in Computer Applications.
Experience - Evaluated by ACS at 13 yrs.
PTE 2 attempts 85+ in LWR but < 60 in speaking both times. It is not recognizing my voice i think.
IELTS LSWR - 8.5,7,7,8.5
Spouse - MCA - ACS Done, IELTS done - 5 Points.

All in all i have 60+5 points. APplied for NSW 190 on 17th December 2016.

I have 2 questions. First, what are the chances of getting an ITA soon with my experience. Second i have really lost hope of pumping my score in PTE because of Speaking. So does taking OETLS makes sense ?

Any pointers and past posts will be helpful.

TIA.


----------



## Snober (Jan 23, 2017)

amkun said:


> Hi all,
> 
> This is my breakup of EOI points for code 261313.
> 
> ...


Hi 

you can wait and shd get an invite. I have similar points and got invite from NSW. also 65 u can get a chance in 189. 

Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


----------



## amkun (Feb 13, 2016)

Snober said:


> Hi
> 
> you can wait and shd get an invite. I have similar points and got invite from NSW. also 65 u can get a chance in 189.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


But my points are 60 only right, i get a extra five when i get an Invite from NSW . Correct me if i am wrong. Also , can you share me your timeline like EOI submission and then ITA from NSW. 

Thanks.


----------



## Snober (Jan 23, 2017)

amkun said:


> But my points are 60 only right, i get a extra five when i get an Invite from NSW . Correct me if i am wrong. Also , can you share me your timeline like EOI submission and then ITA from NSW.
> 
> Thanks.


I have 70 including 5 from state and i got initw from NSW in jan. so 65 shd alao get an invite.

Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


----------



## aussie_dreamz_0209 (Nov 26, 2015)

rahul1234 said:


> From tomorrow you can view the queue system and expect the date on which you can get invite.



Can you please tell more on this.


----------



## 1252570 (Jul 1, 2016)

ksrikanthh said:


> hi Rahul, could you please elaborate on the queue system? I's there a link available? kindly advise.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


The link is here. Lets see if it displays queue before invitation or after invitation.

Visa and citizenship processing times available online


----------



## jas81 (Jan 13, 2017)

Recieved the approval and ITA today!

261312 Developer Programmer 
65+5
EOI : 29 Jan 2017
NSW SS invitation recieved : 9 Feb 2017
Submitted : 16 Feb 2017
Approved : 13 Mar 2017


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

rahul1234 said:


> The link is here. Lets see if it displays queue before invitation or after invitation.
> 
> Visa and citizenship processing times available online


There is no queue system - they will publish a standard average processing time, why giving wrong hope to people?


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

jas81 said:


> Recieved the approval and ITA today!
> 
> 261312 Developer Programmer
> 65+5
> ...


Congrats!


----------



## spark53 (Oct 26, 2015)

jas81 said:


> Recieved the approval and ITA today!
> 
> 261312 Developer Programmer
> 65+5
> ...


Congratulations! Good days are ahead. Best of luck.

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Ryanmic (Jul 30, 2014)

jas81 said:


> Recieved the approval and ITA today!
> 
> 261312 Developer Programmer
> 65+5
> ...


Congrats ..Best of Luck !!

Sent from my SM-N915G using Tapatalk


----------



## spark53 (Oct 26, 2015)

amkun said:


> Hi all,
> 
> This is my breakup of EOI points for code 261313.
> 
> ...


So with partner 5 points, you have total 65. With 190 you will be entitled another 5 points, which makes it 70. I do not know your occupation you selected, but from discussions and trends you may have a good chance of getting an invite and soon. Please explore your relevant occupation discussion and see the trend. You may also use immitracker, although it's kind of not updated always, but you would still have some idea. Hope this helps in your journey.

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Kyra J (Dec 11, 2012)

jas81 said:


> Recieved the approval and ITA today!
> 
> 261312 Developer Programmer
> 65+5
> ...



Congratz....All the best for the visa lodge...:clap2:

How much time is given to apply for visa to DBIP ??



My Invite was on 17th Feb....so is it correct to expect the approvals in 1-2 weeks time ??


My Timeline______________
IELTS, 18 Feb 2016 : L 7/R 7.5/S 6.5/W 6.5
ACS Application (ANZCO 261112): 05 April 2016
ACS Approval (ANZCO 261112): 21 April 2016
EOI Submitted : 25 April 2016 (189 : 55 Points) (190 All States: 55+5 Points)
PTE 1st Attempt, 20 June 2016: L 67/R 65/S 63/W 61
PTE 2nd Attempt, 06 Jan 2017: L 70/R 90/S 90/W 67
EOI Updated : 19 Jan 2016 (189 : 65 Points) (190 All States: 65+5 Points)
NSW Invite to Apply: 17 Feb 2017
Documents uploaded to NSW : 20 Feb 2017
Approval from NSW : Waiting…. layball:


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

spark53 said:


> So with partner 5 points, you have total 65. With 190 you will be entitled another 5 points, which makes it 70. I do not know your occupation you selected, but from discussions and trends you may have a good chance of getting an invite and soon. Please explore your relevant occupation discussion and see the trend. You may also use immitracker, although it's kind of not updated always, but you would still have some idea. Hope this helps in your journey.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


With 65+5 both streams are quite accessible. 
Subject to 1-2 months wait.


----------



## kartheish (Aug 24, 2016)

jas81 said:


> Recieved the approval and ITA today!
> 
> 261312 Developer Programmer
> 65+5
> ...


Congratulations jas81, please update your points breakdown. You have 60 days from now to apply for Visa, make sure you target for a direct grant by front loading all docs.


----------



## kartheish (Aug 24, 2016)

All, I too got my NSW approval today. I just checked my email. Thanks so much for all your support.


----------



## Darshana (Mar 1, 2017)

kartheish said:


> All, I too got my NSW approval today. I just checked my email. Thanks so much for all your support.


Is it the invite or approval?


----------



## sidcannon (Mar 6, 2017)

Kyra J said:


> Congratz....All the best for the visa lodge...:clap2:
> 
> How much time is given to apply for visa to DBIP ??
> 
> ...


Hi, 

Did you submit separate EOIs for 189 and 190 on skillselect? Or ticked both in same EOI?


----------



## kklas (Sep 14, 2016)

jas81 said:


> Recieved the approval and ITA today!
> 
> 261312 Developer Programmer
> 65+5
> ...


congratz mate :bump2:


----------



## chinkyjenn (Jan 26, 2017)

Do you reckon nsw will issue invitations today? 

Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


----------



## kartheish (Aug 24, 2016)

Darshana said:


> Is it the invite or approval?


I got the NSW invite on 17Feb, today I got the approval.


----------



## Darshana (Mar 1, 2017)

Congrats


----------



## Migrate2Oz (Mar 13, 2017)

Hi - Seeking your help to clarify a few things, I will be filing for assessment with ACS in next 2 weeks under Systems Analyst (261112)

1. Can we use the 5 points from partner skills only under 190?
2. What are the chances of getting invitation to apply for 189, 190 NSW and Vic with 60 or 65 points?

Thanks in advance


----------



## Pkarl (Nov 6, 2016)

kartheish said:


> All, I too got my NSW approval today. I just checked my email. Thanks so much for all your support.


Congrats mate!


----------



## roy1947 (Aug 20, 2015)

kartheish said:


> I got the NSW invite on 17Feb, today I got the approval.


congrats kartheish and jas.

Did you guys upload payslips/bank statements along with your application or only reference letters ?

Thanks


----------



## kartheish (Aug 24, 2016)

roy1947 said:


> congrats kartheish and jas.
> 
> Did you guys upload payslips/bank statements along with your application or only reference letters ?
> 
> Thanks


Thanks. I am not claiming any points against my employment, but I would recommend you to upload all those documents you uploaded to ACS, do the same to NSW too. 
If you do continue in the same employment post ACS assessment, it would make sense if you upload your recent payslips per quarter just to substantiate your claims.


----------



## sharat47 (Jun 7, 2016)

Kyra J said:


> jas81 said:
> 
> 
> > Recieved the approval and ITA today!
> ...


Hello Kyra, I think it takes about a month on average for approvals. I had my invite on 17th Feb as well so waiting for my approval soon.


----------



## Darshana (Mar 1, 2017)

Seems like another quite day


----------



## daussie (Jun 16, 2016)

I'm delighted today that I got direct grant from GSM Brisbane.
Subclass 190 NSW - 261313 Software Engineer (65 + 5)

Process started with ACS: 12 May 2015
Date Lodged: 24th Feb 2017
Granted: 13th March 2017

God bless you all.


----------



## Kyra J (Dec 11, 2012)

kartheish said:


> All, I too got my NSW approval today. I just checked my email. Thanks so much for all your support.


That's good news bro...

Let's see what happens with my case...

same time line, same total points and ANZCO code but difference in experience and english points...


My Timeline______________
IELTS, 18 Feb 2016 : L 7/R 7.5/S 6.5/W 6.5
ACS Application (ANZCO 261112): 05 April 2016
ACS Approval (ANZCO 261112): 21 April 2016
EOI Submitted : 25 April 2016 (189 : 55 Points) (190 All States: 55+5 Points)
PTE 1st Attempt, 20 June 2016: L 67/R 65/S 63/W 61
PTE 2nd Attempt, 06 Jan 2017: L 70/R 90/S 90/W 67
EOI Updated : 19 Jan 2016 (189 : 65 Points) (190 All States: 65+5 Points)
NSW Invite to Apply: 17 Feb 2017
Documents uploaded to NSW : 20 Feb 2017
Approval from NSW : Waiting….


----------



## spark53 (Oct 26, 2015)

daussie said:


> I'm delighted today that I got direct grant from GSM Brisbane.
> Subclass 190 NSW - 261313 Software Engineer (65 + 5)
> 
> Process started with ACS: 12 May 2015
> ...


Congrats!

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

daussie said:


> I'm delighted today that I got direct grant from GSM Brisbane.
> Subclass 190 NSW - 261313 Software Engineer (65 + 5)
> 
> Process started with ACS: 12 May 2015
> ...


Congrats !


----------



## Kyra J (Dec 11, 2012)

sidcannon said:


> Hi,
> 
> Did you submit separate EOIs for 189 and 190 on skillselect? Or ticked both in same EOI?


I have only 1 EOI, open for both 189 and 190 (Any state)


----------



## kartheish (Aug 24, 2016)

daussie said:


> I'm delighted today that I got direct grant from GSM Brisbane.
> Subclass 190 NSW - 261313 Software Engineer (65 + 5)
> 
> Process started with ACS: 12 May 2015
> ...


Congratulations daussie, way to go.


----------



## kartheish (Aug 24, 2016)

Kyra J said:


> That's good news bro...
> 
> Let's see what happens with my case...
> 
> ...


You will get soon Kyra, no worries.


----------



## Kyra J (Dec 11, 2012)

kartheish said:


> Thanks. I am not claiming any points against my employment, but I would recommend you to upload all those documents you uploaded to ACS, do the same to NSW too.
> If you do continue in the same employment post ACS assessment, it would make sense if you upload your recent payslips per quarter just to substantiate your claims.


I missed uploading Payslips... I don't know how will this stupid mistake cost me...

But yes, for others please do not miss pay slips or reference letters.


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

daussie said:


> I'm delighted today that I got direct grant from GSM Brisbane.
> Subclass 190 NSW - 261313 Software Engineer (65 + 5)
> 
> Process started with ACS: 12 May 2015
> ...


Many congrats to you!


----------



## Kyra J (Dec 11, 2012)

jas81 said:


> Recieved the approval and ITA today!
> 
> 261312 Developer Programmer
> 65+5
> ...


Hi Jas81,

Congratz....

Can you please share your point breakdown...

PTE / IELTS , Experience and Qualification ??


----------



## jas81 (Jan 13, 2017)

Kyra J said:


> jas81 said:
> 
> 
> > Recieved the approval and ITA today!
> ...


Here you go!

Age 30
Education 15
Experience 10
PTE 10
Total 65points + 5 for SS


----------



## Kyra J (Dec 11, 2012)

jas81 said:


> Here you go!
> 
> Age 30
> Education 15
> ...


Good...Thanks !!

Al the best for the Visa now !!


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Kyra J said:


> I missed uploading Payslips... I don't know how will this stupid mistake cost me...
> 
> But yes, for others please do not miss pay slips or reference letters.


Why not upload them now?


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

jas81 said:


> Recieved the approval and ITA today!
> 
> 261312 Developer Programmer
> 65+5
> ...


Congrats jas81 buddy ! 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

daussie said:


> I'm delighted today that I got direct grant from GSM Brisbane.
> Subclass 190 NSW - 261313 Software Engineer (65 + 5)
> 
> Process started with ACS: 12 May 2015
> ...


Great, congrats daussie 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## kklas (Sep 14, 2016)

Hello mates.

Is there any possibility to apply for the NSW State after submitting EOI (Prior receiving ITA) ?

Kindly reply. Thanks


----------



## ctselvan (Nov 4, 2016)

daussie said:


> I'm delighted today that I got direct grant from GSM Brisbane.
> 
> Subclass 190 NSW - 261313 Software Engineer (65 + 5)
> 
> ...




Congrats 


~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~
ANZSCO - 262111

Points breakdown (60+5):

PTE - 10 | Education - 15 | Age - 25 | Experience - 10 | State - 5

Events timeline:

EOI - 29th October 2016
NSW - 9th Feb 2017 (Invite to apply for nomination)
NSW - 14th Feb 2017 (Applied for nomination)
NSW - 17th Feb 2017 (Approved)
ITA - 17th Feb 2017
PCC & Medicals - 2nd of March
Visa Application Submitted - 4th March 2017


----------



## 1252570 (Jul 1, 2016)

andreyx108b said:


> There is no queue system - they will publish a standard average processing time, why giving wrong hope to people?


Lets see what actually it has. The standard average processing time is well known.

So, there is no sense that it will again show that. 

Also, I am not giving wrong hope.. I too am not 100% certain.


----------



## JMMB (Oct 25, 2016)

Hi Guys, 

I have lodged EOI for SC - 190 on 15th Febuary 2017 for NSW state and for (261312 - Developer Programmer) ANZSCO code with 65 pts. 

How soon can I expect an invite from NSW ? Is it necessary to have atleast 70 pts to get invitation from NSW ? 

Also how often they send invites ? 

Please suggest. 

Thank you


----------



## JYASH (Mar 13, 2017)

Hi everyone, 

I submitted an EOI for 225112 (Market Research Analyst) with 65+5 points (190 subclass) on 15 February 2017 to NSW. 

Any idea whats the wait time for 70 points + 225112 + NSW = ? When should I receive an invite?

Seniors, kindly help.


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

JMMB said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have lodged EOI for SC - 190 on 15th Febuary 2017 for NSW state and for (261312 - Developer Programmer) ANZSCO code with 65 pts.
> 
> ...


Hi JMMB,

Welcome to IWL (Invitation Waiting List) 

1. Could you please share your points breakdown?

2. What is your overall years of experience and ACS skilled experience?

Kindly advise. 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

kklas said:


> Hello mates.
> 
> Is there any possibility to apply for the NSW State after submitting EOI (Prior receiving ITA) ?
> 
> Kindly reply. Thanks


Hi kklas, could you please elaborate your question? 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## JMMB (Oct 25, 2016)

ksrikanthh said:


> Hi JMMB,
> 
> Welcome to IWL (Invitation Waiting List)
> 
> ...


Thanks

Yes points breakdown structure is 

AGE - 30 PTS
PTE - 10 PTS
EDUCATION - 15 PTS
WORK EXP (ACS) - 5 PTS (POINTS CLAIMED FOR 4 YRS 10 MONTHS)
(6 YRS 10 MONTHS TOTAL EXP AND ACS DEDUCTED - 2 YRS) 

NSW - SS - 5 PTS 

60 + 5 = 65 PTS TOTAL.

Thanks


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

JMMB said:


> Thanks
> 
> Yes points breakdown structure is
> 
> ...


hi JMMB,

Alright I see you will have 5 years ACS skilled experience in another couple of months right ? 

You have a good chance with 10 pts for English and 10 pts for experience! 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## chamomilesix (Jan 11, 2017)

https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Work/Work/Allocation-dates-for-General-Skilled-Migration-applications

Is this the new queue system that will be published on the 14th?


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

chamomilesix said:


> https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Work/Work/Allocation-dates-for-General-Skilled-Migration-applications
> 
> Is this the new queue system that will be published on the 14th?


Hi chamomile,

I see the above link has details to have more streamlined way of tracking visa applications once people apply for skilled visa after they receive invites. And I think it's specific to after invite stage. 

Feel free to correct me in case If I have overlooked something. 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Pkarl (Nov 6, 2016)

jas81 said:


> Recieved the approval and ITA today!
> 
> 261312 Developer Programmer
> 65+5
> ...


Congrats man! I'm still waiting on the invite...


----------



## Pkarl (Nov 6, 2016)

kartheish said:


> All, I too got my NSW approval today. I just checked my email. Thanks so much for all your support.


Good on you!  Hope at every turn for all!


----------



## safayet_bcc (Nov 4, 2016)

Experts need your support regarding this issue... can anybody guide?


----------



## Deepak14g (Feb 2, 2017)

Hi Kyra, 
could you please give me some tips to improve pte score. 
Thanks


----------



## spark53 (Oct 26, 2015)

Deepak14g said:


> Hi Kyra,
> could you please give me some tips to improve pte score.
> Thanks


Hi Deepak,
There is an exclusive thread in expatforum for PTE discussions and all guides which might be useful for higher score. You may also want to look into that. Thanks.

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## hjauhari (May 2, 2016)

HI Folks,

Will the 60+5 pointers for ICT BA will ever be invited or not?

This has become really frustrating now!!

Did anyone receive invitation either from 189 or 190 for 60+5 under BA category??

Thanks
Joe


----------



## Pkarl (Nov 6, 2016)

hjauhari said:


> HI Folks,
> 
> Will the 60+5 pointers for ICT BA will ever be invited or not?
> 
> ...


According to immi tracker, it looks like people with good experience and English results are getting pulled up first.

https://myimmitracker.com/en/au/trackers/expression-of-interest-sc190

What's your exact point breakup?


----------



## hjauhari (May 2, 2016)

Hi Pkarl,

My points break up as below-

Age:30
Education:15
Experience: 5
English:10

Thanks
Joe


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

Pro-Rata Occupations - Invitation Trend have been updated with:

1. 1st March 2017 Round Results
2. State Nominations for the month of February 2017.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

chamomilesix said:


> https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Work/Work/Allocation-dates-for-General-Skilled-Migration-applications
> 
> Is this the new queue system that will be published on the 14th?




There are no tracking visa option. The average processing times has been published.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pkarl (Nov 6, 2016)

hjauhari said:


> Hi Pkarl,
> 
> My points break up as below-
> 
> ...


Hey Joe, I suggest trying to increase English points. That would give you a much better chance.


----------



## saikishoreal (Dec 27, 2016)

All, I need an advice from any of this forum members on below.

I made a second attempt in PTE, scored better than my first. My score in 1st was between 67 to 69 in all sections and in second one I scored between 75 to 79.

Is it wise to update my NSW EOI with new PTE scores since they are better even though I get 10 points out of it. 

I don't want to lose the position in queue where I have been waiting since Dec'16.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

Pkarl said:


> According to immi tracker, it looks like people with good experience and English results are getting pulled up first.
> 
> https://myimmitracker.com/en/au/trackers/expression-of-interest-sc190
> 
> What's your exact point breakup?


Well for NSW it's expected. Not sure about other states.

Selecting applicants - Live & Work in New South Wales


----------



## Fazil3 (Jul 20, 2016)

*NSW Invite!!!*

Hi,

Is anybody out there in 261313 code - (with 60+5 points - English:10 - Experience:5) who have an EOI date of effect before July' 2016 still waiting for a NSW invite?

Thanks.
Fazil.


----------



## Vipin V (Sep 5, 2016)

Hi,

Did any one who submitted EOI for NSW (70 points) on February got nomination? 


......................................... ........................
Job code: 261111- ICT Business Analyst
PTE- 20 points
Age: 30 points
Education: 15 points
Total points: 65 for 189 visa, 
Total Points for SS: 70 for 190 visa
EOI submission date(189): 7th September 2016
EOI submission date for NSW (190): 15th Feb 2017
NSW Nomination: Awaited


----------



## Ryanmic (Jul 30, 2014)

saikishoreal said:


> All, I need an advice from any of this forum members on below.
> 
> I made a second attempt in PTE, scored better than my first. My score in 1st was between 67 to 69 in all sections and in second one I scored between 75 to 79.
> 
> ...


No. Dont update EOI unless there is any change in points....

Sent from my SM-N915G using Tapatalk


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

saikishoreal said:


> All, I need an advice from any of this forum members on below.
> 
> I made a second attempt in PTE, scored better than my first. My score in 1st was between 67 to 69 in all sections and in second one I scored between 75 to 79.
> 
> ...


Your date of Effect won't change, but your Date of Submission will. It won't affect your place in the queue since your Date of Effect will remain same.

But in any case, I won't touch EOI unless there is points change.


----------



## yashwinkumar (Aug 20, 2016)

rahul1234 said:


> From tomorrow you can view the queue system and expect the date on which you can get invite.


What do you mean by queue system. I never heard of it.


----------



## yashwinkumar (Aug 20, 2016)

Pkarl said:


> Hey guys,
> I'm relatively new to this forum. Wondering what the chances are with 55+5 NSW 190 are? Are invitations picking up?


I see chances are very slim, as most of the people are not getting the invitation with those points.


----------



## Deepak14g (Feb 2, 2017)

Thanks Spark


----------



## srinivasl84 (Jul 28, 2016)

With the following points break down what is the normal timeframe for 263111 (Computer Network and Systems Engineer) to get the invite.. i have applied for NSW SS on 15/02/17 and haven't heard anything yet..

Work - 10 Pts
PTE - 10 pts
Age - 30
Education - 15
Total - 65+5 = 70 Points; 

Date of Effect - 04/02/2017 00:04:00 65 points.
Updated EOI with NSW SS on - 15/02/2017


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

srinivasl84 said:


> With the following points break down what is the normal timeframe for 263111 (Computer Network and Systems Engineer) to get the invite.. i have applied for NSW SS on 15/02/17 and haven't heard anything yet..
> 
> Work - 10 Pts
> PTE - 10 pts
> ...


It's difficult to say. You got 65 points and Exp, but 20 Superior English guys will get invited first. But then you have good chance as your 10 Exp points put you in 2nd place after Superior English guys.


----------



## srinivasl84 (Jul 28, 2016)

zaback21 said:


> It's difficult to say. You got 65 points and Exp, but 20 Superior English guys will get invited first. But then you have good chance as your 10 Exp points put you in 2nd place after Superior English guys.


Thanks bro. In that case I have no option but to retake PTE my current scores are L 74, R 73, S 89, W 67... :frusty:


----------



## chinkyjenn (Jan 26, 2017)

When can we expect nSW invite? 

Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


----------



## aisleandrow (Feb 9, 2017)

thank you so much!


----------



## Snober (Jan 23, 2017)

Hey 

I got the approval today .... 

Thanks everyone for support.

Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


----------



## spark53 (Oct 26, 2015)

Snober said:


> Hey
> 
> I got the approval today ....
> 
> ...


Congratulations!

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## sharat47 (Jun 7, 2016)

Guys I got my approval. Thanks a lot.


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

Snober said:


> Hey
> 
> I got the approval today ....
> 
> ...


congratulations


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

chinkyjenn said:


> When can we expect nSW invite?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


It depends on the points and the job code you applied under. So share those details someone will give estimated time


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

Snober said:


> Hey
> 
> I got the approval today ....
> 
> ...


Congrats snober buddy ! 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

sharat47 said:


> Guys I got my approval. Thanks a lot.


Congrats sharat ! 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Snober (Jan 23, 2017)

sharat47 said:


> Guys I got my approval. Thanks a lot.


Congrats .... Ialso got the approval today ...

Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


----------



## HARINDERJEET (Jan 21, 2017)

sharat47 said:


> Guys I got my approval. Thanks a lot.


Congrats sharat....wish u good luck ahead.:cheer2:


----------



## sudhaeci (Jan 10, 2015)

srinivasl84 said:


> With the following points break down what is the normal timeframe for 263111 (Computer Network and Systems Engineer) to get the invite.. i have applied for NSW SS on 15/02/17 and haven't heard anything yet..
> 
> Work - 10 Pts
> PTE - 10 pts
> ...


I've got the same profile too but with the score of 65 [including SS]. Do you have any information like when could be the next 190 draw?

Thank you.


----------



## HARINDERJEET (Jan 21, 2017)

Snober said:


> Congrats .... Ialso got the approval today ...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


Congrats snober....wish u good luck too.:clap2:


----------



## spark53 (Oct 26, 2015)

sudhaeci said:


> I've got the same profile too but with the score of 65 [including SS]. Do you have any information like when could be the next 190 draw?
> 
> Thank you.


190 is not drawn, it is based on state's requirement for state SOL and as and when required. You can get invite anytime based on your points.

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## thindb82 (Dec 23, 2016)

srinivasl84 said:


> With the following points break down what is the normal timeframe for 263111 (Computer Network and Systems Engineer) to get the invite.. i have applied for NSW SS on 15/02/17 and haven't heard anything yet..
> 
> Work - 10 Pts
> PTE - 10 pts
> ...


I have not seen 263111 (Computer Network and Systems Engineer) is picked by NSW from last 2.5 months. Hope it will get picked in April, 2017 :fingerscrossed:

As everyone is waiting for the bulk invites rain of NSW


----------



## Fazil3 (Jul 20, 2016)

Hi Snober and Sharat, 

Both you guys are in 261314 code right?



Snober said:


> Congrats .... Ialso got the approval today ...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


----------



## Snober (Jan 23, 2017)

Fazil3 said:


> Hi Snober and Sharat,
> 
> Both you guys are in 261314 code right?


yes I have applied for 261314. 

Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


----------



## hjauhari (May 2, 2016)

Hi ,

I guess still NSW has not released the bulk invitations??
There is so much silence on this thread ,atleast for 60+5 pointers!!

I dont know when NSW is planning to do so


----------



## aisleandrow (Feb 9, 2017)

Im also waiting for NSW. The Feb invitations sent out is about 400+ but for march its a bit low.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

lets hope they do bulk invite this week.


----------



## Zidane's Daddy (Feb 28, 2017)

Hey guys, I received my NSW invite and did the form and paid the application fee. Been 9 days. I know the official processing time is upto 12 weeks but I have noticed a lot of people have received it within a few days. NSW slow this month or just clearing the huge invites they sent out in Feb first?


----------



## chamomilesix (Jan 11, 2017)

hjauhari said:


> Hi ,
> 
> I guess still NSW has not released the bulk invitations??
> There is so much silence on this thread ,atleast for 60+5 pointers!!
> ...


In my observation, NSW releases invitations every 2 weeks. However, for some unpopular occupations like mine (Engineers) they only invite once a month. I expect invitations will be sent next week.


----------



## Snober (Jan 23, 2017)

Zidane's Daddy said:


> Hey guys, I received my NSW invite and did the form and paid the application fee. Been 9 days. I know the official processing time is upto 12 weeks but I have noticed a lot of people have received it within a few days. NSW slow this month or just clearing the huge invites they sent out in Feb first?


I got approval today after moe than one month . you will get it soon. 

Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Vipin V said:


> Hi,
> 
> Did any one who submitted EOI for NSW (70 points) on February got nomination?
> 
> ...




65+5? You will get soon. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zidane's Daddy (Feb 28, 2017)

Snober said:


> I got approval today after moe than one month . you will get it soon.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


Oh congrats! Yeah the problem is waiting. Too tensed lol


----------



## Snober (Jan 23, 2017)

Zidane's Daddy said:


> Oh congrats! Yeah the problem is waiting. Too tensed lol


patience is the key 

Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


----------



## amkun (Feb 13, 2016)

Seniors, 

This is my profile. Any idea based on your experience what could be the timeline.

ANZSCO : 261313 (Software Engineer)
Age: 15 Points
IELTS -10 Points
Education: 15 Points
Experience: 15 Points
Spouse : 5 Points
EOI Submitted for NSW-190 with 60+5 points on 18th Dec 2016


----------



## rathishbin (Feb 21, 2017)

andreyx108b said:


> lets hope they do bulk invite this week.


Hey Andrey,

Any idea what would be the cap limit for each SOL code as the total candidates being accepted under NSW program is 4000. 

Thanks


----------



## doyen06 (Mar 15, 2017)

*Acs evaluation*

Hi everyone, 

I have had a positive assessment in Business Analysis in the past and I'm thinking of doing a second assessment in the occupation of web administrator. I have less than a year experience in web administration but about 5 years experience in biz analysis. My questions are;

1. Will my less than one year experience affect the outcome of my assessment. 

2. Will ACS consider my experience in business analysis as related 

3. Will both my evaluation remain valid or just one of the outcome will remain valid.


----------



## rkprabaece (Mar 15, 2017)

Any idea when was the last time an invite was sent for software Engineer with 60+5 points for NSW state . My points read like below. When can i expect my invitation?

Occupation: Software Engineer 261313
Age:27 (30 points)
PTE:L- 85 , R - 82 , S - 71, W - 90 (10 points) 
EOI Date (NSW Sponsorship) (60+5): 13th Feb 2017
INVITE: waiting


----------



## hjauhari (May 2, 2016)

HI Folks,

Can anyone please let me know what is the procedure to claim partner's point?what is mandatory to claim 5 points, for example- my spouse has total 6 yrs of work ex and suppose ACS deduct 4 years and I left with 2 years only ,in that case will I get 5 points ??

Second, Is it mandatory for her to appear in PTE or english certificate from her engineering college will work?

Thanks
Joe


----------



## Darshana (Mar 1, 2017)

hjauhari said:


> HI Folks,
> 
> Can anyone please let me know what is the procedure to claim partner's point?what is mandatory to claim 5 points, for example- my spouse has total 6 yrs of work ex and suppose ACS deduct 4 years and I left with 2 years only ,in that case will I get 5 points ??
> 
> ...



Your partner needs to get English and education assessment. Also she needs to be in the same anzsco code as yours


----------



## hjauhari (May 2, 2016)

Hi Darshana,

Thanks for your reply!!

1)Does that mean no need of her work ex assesement from ACS??
2)What minimum score she has to achieve in order to get english assesement?
3) Suppose I have applied under ICT BA(261111), so is it mandatory for to apply under 261111 only?
As she is security analyst, so I am thinking to apply under that category only?Can't I apply under that or software engineerANZO code??

Thanks
Joe


----------



## Darshana (Mar 1, 2017)

hjauhari said:


> Hi Darshana,
> 
> Thanks for your reply!!
> 
> ...


1/ work ex does not give extra points. You can give it for assessment if you think she can individually get more points than you and she can be the major applicant instead of you
2/ English... I know it needs to be functional English. I am not sure what points under pte... Should be the minimum requirement
3/yes it is mandatory that the anzsco codes should be the same. She can be a coapplicant with other anzsco codes. But you will not get the spouse points for that


----------



## hjauhari (May 2, 2016)

HI darshana,

Thanks !!

But here is one doubt, if ACS assesement is not required in that case I can apply her in my anzsco code as I only need 5 points?

Then in that case anyone can apply spouse points irrespective for her code as no one there to check the authencity?
I think I am missing something!!Please correct me if my understanding is correct?

Thanks
Joe


----------



## sudhaeci (Jan 10, 2015)

Heprex said:


> Am I the only one who noticed that NSW is not inviting any 263111 code?


Are you still waiting? Was there any 263111 invitation after your post?

Thanks.


----------



## Fazil3 (Jul 20, 2016)

For our code and points, there are people waiting since April'2016.
With no shadow of doubt, the cut off is not going to drop to 60+5 - because there will be more hundreds and thousands of us to consider, who are waiting since then ..




rkprabaece said:


> Any idea when was the last time an invite was sent for software Engineer with 60+5 points for NSW state . My points read like below. When can i expect my invitation?
> 
> Occupation: Software Engineer 261313
> Age:27 (30 points)
> ...


----------



## chinkyjenn (Jan 26, 2017)

WILL there be any invitations today?


----------



## Darshana (Mar 1, 2017)

hjauhari said:


> HI darshana,
> 
> Thanks !!
> 
> ...


Education assessment is required. I said work ex was unnecessary


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

Darshana said:


> Your partner needs to get English and education assessment. Also she needs to be in the same anzsco code as yours


That's absolutely wrong information. She needs to be in the SOL for 189 and CSOL for 190. It's same occupation list not the same occupation code.



> Partner skills
> 
> had nominated an occupation on the same *skilled occupation list* as your nominated occupation.





hjauhari said:


> 3) Suppose I have applied under ICT BA(261111), so is it mandatory for to apply under 261111 only?
> As she is security analyst, so I am thinking to apply under that category only?Can't I apply under that or software engineerANZO code??
> 
> Thanks
> Joe


No, it's not mandatory. She can apply in any ANZSCO code in SOL Skilled Occupations List (SOL) for 189 Visa or in CSOL https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Work...ng-authorities/skilled-occupations-lists/CSOL for 190 Visa.

Hence, she can apply under software engineer ANZSCO code if that is in SOL for 189 or CSOL for 190.



Darshana said:


> 3/yes it is mandatory that the anzsco codes should be the same. She can be a coapplicant with other anzsco codes. But you will *not get the spouse points* for that


No, you will get points.


----------



## srogue (Jan 14, 2017)

Hi guys,

I just received my invitation today.
____________________________
*Code: 2211 Accountant (General)*
*Age: *30
*Education:* 15
*Aus Study:* 5
*PTE-A:* 20
*EOI:* 14/1/17 70+5 pts
*Nomination:* 17/2/17
*Nomination application:* 25/2/17
*Approved and invited: *16/3/17
*190 lodgement: *pending


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

chinkyjenn said:


> WILL there be any invitations today?


Every morning I hope they do, but its been almost a month (15 Feb) without any invite


----------



## Heprex (Dec 21, 2016)

I'm quite worried about 263111 receiving invites for NSW, they have not sent anything even though your 70pts.


----------



## chinkyjenn (Jan 26, 2017)

srogue said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I just received my invitation today.
> ____________________________
> ...


What??

Did you lodge your V190 on 25 Feb and received an invitation today? 
I lodged mine on 25 Feb as well  but no invite


----------



## chinkyjenn (Jan 26, 2017)

zaback21 said:


> Every morning I hope they do, but its been almost a month (15 Feb) without any invite


I know it is really really sad  and depressing 
I feel like drinking everyday lol


----------



## Darshana (Mar 1, 2017)

chinkyjenn said:


> srogue said:
> 
> 
> > Hi guys,
> ...


I think this is about the approval post the application to invite. It's not the 190 EOI call


----------



## hjauhari (May 2, 2016)

zaback21 said:


> That's absolutely wrong information. She needs to be in the SOL for 189 and CSOL for 190. It's same occupation list not the same occupation code.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the reply!!

So Do I need to get any ACS assesement for her work ex ? or she has to just write PTE
exam and then update EOI accordingly?


----------



## chinkyjenn (Jan 26, 2017)

Darshana said:


> I think this is about the approval post the application to invite. It's not the 190 EOI call


oh really?? I was so shocked  But yeah I think you were right. Hopefully NSW issue some tomorrow? 

Best of luck for both of us!


----------



## Darshana (Mar 1, 2017)

hjauhari said:


> zaback21 said:
> 
> 
> > That's absolutely wrong information. She needs to be in the SOL for 189 and CSOL for 190. It's same occupation list not the same occupation code.
> ...



Points for Partner Skill Qualifications
Criteria:	Points
You can receive five points if your partner meets requirements at the time you are invited to apply relating to:

Age;
English Language Ability;
A suitable skills assessment in a nominated occupation on the same Skilled Occupation List used for your application.
You cannot receive these points if your partner is not included on your visa application, or if they are an Australian citizen or an Australian permanent resident.

As you can see above it is mandatory to be in the same occupation as the one you have nominated... Trust me I had to get mine assessed again under a new occupation to match that of my husband. And considering it is the same code she naturally has to be in the sol/csol list too


----------



## mrit (Sep 23, 2016)

Heprex said:


> I'm quite worried about 263111 receiving invites for NSW, they have not sent anything even though your 70pts.




Yes..and immitracker looks yellowish with a long list that keeps increasing everyday when 263111 selected..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Darshana (Mar 1, 2017)

chinkyjenn said:


> Darshana said:
> 
> 
> > I think this is about the approval post the application to invite. It's not the 190 EOI call
> ...


Yes his EOI date is 14 Jan and received nomination on 17 Feb

My hope rests on tomorrow too.. good luck


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

chinkyjenn said:


> I know it is really really sad  and depressing
> I feel like drinking everyday lol


Ha ha, let's drink a little but not too much to get addicted lol


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

hjauhari said:


> Thanks for the reply!!
> 
> So Do I need to get any ACS assesement for her work ex ? or she has to just write PTE
> exam and then update EOI accordingly?


Yes, she will need ACS assessment for her as well. She won't need work exp just occupation assessment. I am not sure if ACS requires work exp as part of ACS assessment, but she won't need any work exp assessment.



> Partner skills
> 
> You can receive five points if, when you are invited to apply for this visa, your partner provides evidence that they:
> were under 50 years of age
> ...


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

Darshana said:


> Points for Partner Skill Qualifications
> Criteria:	Points
> You can receive five points if your partner meets requirements at the time you are invited to apply relating to:
> 
> ...


Edit: It says *same Skilled Occupation List* not same Occupation Code. You just wasted time and money and hassle for wrong advice or misunderstanding.


----------



## Darshana (Mar 1, 2017)

zaback21 said:


> Darshana said:
> 
> 
> > Points for Partner Skill Qualifications
> ...


Apparently yes... But that's ok... At least my initial code was not on the sol... So never mind that


----------



## rkprabaece (Mar 15, 2017)

Fazil3 said:


> For our code and points, there are people waiting since April'2016.
> With no shadow of doubt, the cut off is not going to drop to 60+5 - because there will be more hundreds and thousands of us to consider, who are waiting since then ..



Thats sad...then i have left with only two options, either play wait and watch game or try improving the PTE score . Not sure how easy it is to get 8+ ....


----------



## charansingh.sai (Mar 1, 2017)

Darshana said:


> Apparently yes... But that's ok... At least my initial code was not on the sol... So never mind that


Also, partner should get at least 50+ in each module of PTE.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

rathishbin said:


> Hey Andrey,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




No, we can try to estimate but its just going to be an estimation. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Fazil3 said:


> For our code and points, there are people waiting since April'2016.
> 
> With no shadow of doubt, the cut off is not going to drop to 60+5 - because there will be more hundreds and thousands of us to consider, who are waiting since then ..




To be fair, i dont think this is reality. I am still sure that 60+5 gonna be picked and a lot. (26131*)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Heprex (Dec 21, 2016)

sudhaeci said:


> Are you still waiting? Was there any 263111 invitation after your post?
> 
> Thanks.


Yep, Still waiting. DOE is Dec 21. And I haven't seen any invite yet for 263111 in NSW.


----------



## doyen06 (Mar 15, 2017)

*Acs reassessment*

I'm posting this again, please l need contributions


Hi everyone, 

I have had a positive assessment in Business Analysis in the past and I'm thinking of doing a second assessment in the occupation of web administrator. I have less than a year experience in web administration but about 5 years experience in biz analysis. My questions are;

1. Will my less than one year experience affect the outcome of my assessment. 

2. Will ACS consider my experience in business analysis as related 

3. Will both my evaluation remain valid or just one of the outcome will remain valid.


----------



## spark53 (Oct 26, 2015)

doyen06 said:


> I'm posting this again, please l need contributions
> 
> 
> Hi everyone,
> ...


I am replying based on my understanding.

1. This depends on ACS how will they evaluate your experience with regards to Web administrator and your experience. Since it's less than a year, so kind of chance in either side.

2. When you do skill assessment, you need to select your occupation. Since you will select Web administrator as your occupation, they will evaluate if your experience is relevant to that occupation or not. If yes, for how long

3. I believe both will be valid if you have positive assessment in second occupation

This is based on my personal understanding through ACS skill assessment process. There are experts in this forum can put more lights on to it. Hope this helps.

I am just curious, why do you want to have skill assessment for Web administrator when you have less than a year experience? Since you have 5 years experience in BA, shouldn't it be more meaningful to do it for BA if the previous one may be very old? You might have chance to get 5 years of experience which would contribute points to your application.

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Kyra J (Dec 11, 2012)

Kyra J said:


> Congratz....All the best for the visa lodge...:clap2:
> 
> How much time is given to apply for visa to DBIP ??
> 
> ...


Finally.... After the long desperate wait of exactly 1 month I have my approval from NSW...

Preparation for Visa Application started...

:dance::rofl:eace:


My Timeline______________
IELTS, 18 Feb 2016 : L 7/R 7.5/S 6.5/W 6.5
ACS Application (ANZCO 261112): 05 April 2016
ACS Approval (ANZCO 261112): 21 April 2016
EOI Submitted : 25 April 2016 (189 : 55 Points) (190 All States: 55+5 Points)
PTE 1st Attempt, 20 June 2016: L 67/R 65/S 63/W 61
PTE 2nd Attempt, 06 Jan 2017: L 70/R 90/S 90/W 67
EOI Updated : 19 Jan 2016 (189 : 65 Points) (190 All States: 65+5 Points)
NSW Invite to Apply: 17 Feb 2017
Documents uploaded to NSW : 20 Feb 2017
Approval from NSW : 16 March 2017
Visa lodge : Preparing....


----------



## spark53 (Oct 26, 2015)

Kyra J said:


> Finally.... After the long desperate wait of exactly 1 month I have my approval from NSW...
> 
> Preparation for Visa Application started...
> 
> ...


This is just great! Keep going....

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## doyen06 (Mar 15, 2017)

*Acs reassessment*



spark53 said:


> I am replying based on my understanding.
> 
> 1. This depends on ACS how will they evaluate your experience with regards to Web administrator and your experience. Since it's less than a year, so kind of chance in either side.
> 
> ...


Thanks for your response bro, I have 55 point without state SS and I'm looking for a less competitive occupation as BA requires very high point. That is the reason I'm thinking of doing this but I'm skeptical I may get a negative assessment due to the less than one year experience.


----------



## Kyra J (Dec 11, 2012)

Hi All,

Need advice now on Visa Application...
I have my PCC from UK issued to me in Sep 2016. So should I use it when applying or should I get new one issued ??

Does it make any difference, specially when I was living in UK around 8 years back for just 18 months..


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

Kyra J said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Need advice now on Visa Application...
> I have my PCC from UK issued to me in Sep 2016. So should I use it when applying or should I get new one issued ??


You can use that one. It is valid for a year.



> Does it make any difference, specially when I was living in UK around 8 years back for just 18 months..


Not sure what you mean, but you will need UK PCC as it was within last 10 years and you lived more than a year unless you were under 16 when you left UK.


----------



## Zenith123 (Mar 13, 2017)

Hi
I have lodged my EOI for electronic engineer (ANZSCO code 233411) on 12th March 2017 for 190 visa in NSW. Currently I have 55 points (+5 from state) and just missed on PTE speaking by 2 points to get full 20 points from PTE. The next PTE date is on May. So I was wondering if it is a good idea to try to get 20 points in PTE on May or is there any probability of me getting invitation before that and there is no need for PTE.

I heard that NSW is giving invitation to current students studying in NSW easily and currently I am doing PhD here. So is my probability to receive invitation high? or should I wait two months and aim for 20 points from PTE to make total points 65 (+5)? 

Thank you


----------



## Darshana (Mar 1, 2017)

Zenith123 said:


> Hi
> I have lodged my EOI for electronic engineer (ANZSCO code 233411) on 12th March 2017 for 190 visa in NSW. Currently I have 55 points (+5 from state) and just missed on PTE speaking by 2 points to get full 20 points from PTE. The next PTE date is on May. So I was wondering if it is a good idea to try to get 20 points in PTE on May or is there any probability of me getting invitation before that and there is no need for PTE.
> 
> I heard that NSW is giving invitation to current students studying in NSW easily and currently I am doing PhD here. So is my probability to receive invitation high? or should I wait two months and aim for 20 points from PTE to make total points 65 (+5)?
> ...


About PTE... Keep looking out regularly for a date. Sometimes you get lucky and find a nearby date. I was able to get a date for today when I tried for 14th


----------



## Kyra J (Dec 11, 2012)

zaback21 said:


> You can use that one. It is valid for a year.
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure what you mean, but you will need UK PCC as it was within last 10 years and you lived more than a year unless you were under 16 when you left UK.


I mean, some post in the forum said that once the visa is approved, the minimum date of entry that is given to the applicant is 1 year from the date of 'PCC Issued Date' or 'Medical Test Date' whichever is earlier.


So, I'm asking if I submit my UK PCC which is dated 15th Sep 2016, and rest of the PCC and Medicals of let's say 30th March 2017. Assuming my visa gets approved in April, will they give the minimum date to enter Australia and get my visa activated of 15th Sep 2017 ?? or will it be some other date ??


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

Kyra J said:


> I mean, some post in the forum said that once the visa is approved, the minimum date of entry that is given to the applicant is 1 year from the date of 'PCC Issued Date' or 'Medical Test Date' whichever is earlier.
> 
> 
> So, I'm asking if I submit my UK PCC which is dated 15th Sep 2016, and rest of the PCC and Medicals of let's say 30th March 2017. Assuming my visa gets approved in April, will they give the minimum date to enter Australia and get my visa activated of 15th Sep 2017 ?? or will it be some other date ??


That I can't answer, but I think it's based more on Medical than PCC. 

And yes they will give you minimum date to enter. It's not like they will say you have 3 days to enter or so. If not, they will ask for a new PCC and Medical to increase your time to a year but that is very unlikely - I haven't heard about such yet.


----------



## HARINDERJEET (Jan 21, 2017)

Is there any industrial engineer waiting/ or get NSW nomination/invited in this forum????? if yes plz contact....


----------



## kartheish (Aug 24, 2016)

Kyra J said:


> Finally.... After the long desperate wait of exactly 1 month I have my approval from NSW...
> 
> Preparation for Visa Application started...
> 
> ...


Congratulations Kyra.


----------



## vijaims (Jan 20, 2017)

Kyra J said:


> Finally.... After the long desperate wait of exactly 1 month I have my approval from NSW...
> 
> Preparation for Visa Application started...
> 
> ...


 Congratulations dude...Good Luck!!!


----------



## vesnacerroni (Mar 4, 2017)

srogue said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I just received my invitation today.
> ____________________________
> ...



Congrats!
Can you explain me "nomination" application"? My husband sent EoI, but have not receive any nomination application...is that essential?


----------



## Darshana (Mar 1, 2017)

vesnacerroni said:


> srogue said:
> 
> 
> > Hi guys,
> ...


You send the nomination application after you get your invitation to apply. Post that, it needs to be approved before you can apply for the visa itself. After the EOI you only need to wait for the nomination invite to come.


----------



## Breath (Jun 2, 2016)

Hi everyone 

I urgently need your answers to my question below.

I lodged a visa application for visa 190 on 2nd March, 2017 sponsored by NSW. My application is currently been assessed. All documents were frontloaded. Currently i worked for a global shipping company in nigeria but report to a line manager based in our regional office in Dubia. This week I was informed by company that due organisational changes my company office in Dubia will be closed also my line manager who provided a reference letter which I included in my visa application will leave the company. I am worried that in case DIBP decide to verify my employment in Dubia office they won't receive any responses as the contact and emails address will be closed. I have consequently requested for a new reference letter from the local HR in nigeria wondering whether it is OK to inform DIBP of this this changes and also add the new reference letter to my application.


----------



## vesnacerroni (Mar 4, 2017)

Darshana said:


> You send the nomination application after you get your invitation to apply. Post that, it needs to be approved before you can apply for the visa itself. After the EOI you only need to wait for the nomination invite to come.


Ok, thanks.So, it means that after submitting EoI we first wait for their first step, which is nomination invitation, if I understood you correctly...it just takes a lot of time for 60+5 applications I guess...


----------



## spark53 (Oct 26, 2015)

Zenith123 said:


> Hi
> I have lodged my EOI for electronic engineer (ANZSCO code 233411) on 12th March 2017 for 190 visa in NSW. Currently I have 55 points (+5 from state) and just missed on PTE speaking by 2 points to get full 20 points from PTE. The next PTE date is on May. So I was wondering if it is a good idea to try to get 20 points in PTE on May or is there any probability of me getting invitation before that and there is no need for PTE.
> 
> I heard that NSW is giving invitation to current students studying in NSW easily and currently I am doing PhD here. So is my probability to receive invitation high? or should I wait two months and aim for 20 points from PTE to make total points 65 (+5)?
> ...


State invite or any invite is based on points, then comes other factors. Anything above points to get preferences over is not likely be true. You can try to get higher score in pte since you were almost to the target, next time hopefully it will be. There is a dedicated pte thread in this forum you may want to subscribe to.

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## desiaussie (Dec 2, 2015)

Hey guys, how much time does NSW take to approve your invitation


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

desiaussie said:


> Hey guys, how much time does NSW take to approve your invitation


It can vary from 1 week to 12 weeks or more.

After you have applied - Live & Work in New South Wales


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

desiaussie said:


> Hey guys, how much time does NSW take to approve your invitation


3-6 weeks on avg.


----------



## desiaussie (Dec 2, 2015)

Thanks Zaback & aussiedream 

....and does that NSW do the verification or it can approve your invitation on the basis of documentation only


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

Why NSW is so quiet this month? Another silent Friday..


----------



## chamomilesix (Jan 11, 2017)

BulletAK said:


> Why NSW is so quiet this month? Another silent Friday..


I think they are adjusting with the odd invitation rounds for 189 (3 rounds per months instead of 2). I got my invite on Monday, which is strange. I expect they will send some invites on Monday this week.


----------



## Darshana (Mar 1, 2017)

chamomilesix said:


> BulletAK said:
> 
> 
> > Why NSW is so quiet this month? Another silent Friday..
> ...


Did you get it this Monday?


----------



## sudhaeci (Jan 10, 2015)

Hmm.. I see they've invited 1853 applicants as of Feb-2017 [Source: https://www.border.gov.au/Busi/Empl/skillselect]. Isn't their target 4000 till July-2017 across all prioritized job codes? If they intend to meet that quota, we might have a good chance or atleast I hope so.


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

I think the same. If we observe the NSW pattern these days, they are mostly sending invites on very next Monday following the 189 round instead of Friday.


----------



## chinkyjenn (Jan 26, 2017)

Darshana said:


> Did you get it this Monday?


He got it on the 6th of March 



chamomilesix said:


> I think they are adjusting with the odd invitation rounds for 189 (3 rounds per months instead of 2). I got my invite on Monday, which is strange. I expect they will send some invites on Monday this week.





BulletAK said:


> I think the same. If we observe the NSW pattern these days, they are mostly sending invites on very next Monday following the 189 round instead of Friday.


Yeah let's hope we see some invitations on Monday!


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

BulletAK said:


> Why NSW is so quiet this month? Another silent Friday..


I was also expecting some buzz but, I hope they do in coming days. And they have 2147 pending so hope for the best


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

sudhaeci said:


> Hmm.. I see they've invited 1853 applicants as of Feb-2017 [Source: https://www.border.gov.au/Busi/Empl/skillselect]. Isn't their target 4000 till July-2017 across all prioritized job codes? If they intend to meet that quota, we might have a good chance or atleast I hope so.


Last year they had 617 invites left out. It could be people dropping 190 for 189 I guess and NSW didn't call 55 pointers who were under pro rata codes


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

Darshana said:


> Did you get it this Monday?


Invitation NSW: 6/3/2017


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

sudhaeci said:


> Hmm.. I see they've invited 1853 applicants as of Feb-2017 [Source: https://www.border.gov.au/Busi/Empl/skillselect]. Isn't their target 4000 till July-2017 across all prioritized job codes? If they intend to meet that quota, we might have a good chance or atleast I hope so.


They will finish their quota, it's just when is the problem.

In 2015, they were very quiet. Then in April and May they invited 1100+ and 1000+ respectively to complete their quota.

In 2016, They invited consistently 500-600+ every month from Jan to May.

This year, they only invited 400+ twice in Oct and Feb only.

So, 700-1000+ invite might be around the corner. Let's hope it's in March and not in May-June.


----------



## chamomilesix (Jan 11, 2017)

Darshana said:


> Did you get it this Monday?


Got it last Monday. Invitations will soon come, it has been two weeks since the last invites


----------



## Breath (Jun 2, 2016)

Pls can anyone look at this and advise. 




Breath said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> I urgently need your answers to my question below.
> 
> I lodged a visa application for visa 190 on 2nd March, 2017 sponsored by NSW. My application is currently been assessed. All documents were frontloaded. Currently i worked for a global shipping company in nigeria but report to a line manager based in our regional office in Dubia. This week I was informed by company that due organisational changes my company office in Dubia will be closed also my line manager who provided a reference letter which I included in my visa application will leave the company. I am worried that in case DIBP decide to verify my employment in Dubia office they won't receive any responses as the contact and emails address will be closed. I have consequently requested for a new reference letter from the local HR in nigeria wondering whether it is OK to inform DIBP of this this changes and also add the new reference letter to my application.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

Breath said:


> Pls can anyone look at this and advise.


Better ask on the Visa lodge board, might get more reply.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

again a quiet Friday.. and a quiet week


----------



## sumitgupta22 (Sep 27, 2016)

:bored:


andreyx108b said:


> again a quiet Friday.. and a quiet week


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

BulletAK said:


> I think the same. If we observe the NSW pattern these days, they are mostly sending invites on very next Monday following the 189 round instead of Friday.


I cant agree on that.









It is Thursday and Fridays


----------



## jsabarish (Sep 7, 2016)

Hey Andrey ,

Can you give me the source of the data ?

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

jsabarish said:


> Hey Andrey ,
> 
> Can you give me the source of the data ?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


I will PM you.


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

zaback21 said:


> They will finish their quota, it's just when is the problem.
> 
> In 2015, they were very quiet. Then in April and May they invited 1100+ and 1000+ respectively to complete their quota.
> 
> ...



hopefully!:fingerscrossed:


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

andreyx108b said:


> again a quiet Friday.. and a quiet week


quite as it can get.. hope for huge invitation rounds in upcoming weeks.


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

andreyx108b said:


> I cant agree on that.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My point was, in the past they never invited on Mondays, but since after holidays, they have invited on Thursdays, Fridays and even on Mondays.. Your graph confirms 
the same. And since from Past 2 Fridays, they are silent.. So we all are hoping if they might invite on Monday again like before. Small number of invites have been reported on Mondays but still they are inviting at least.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

BulletAK said:


> My point was, in the past they never invited on Mondays, but since after holidays, they have invited on Thursdays, Fridays and even on Mondays.. Your graph confirms
> the same. And since from Past 2 Fridays, they are silent.. So we all are hoping if they might invite on Monday again like before. Small number of invites have been reported on Mondays but still they are inviting at least.


Yes, lets see how it goes this coming week.


----------



## norikachi (Mar 17, 2017)

Hi Guys, 

I lodged by EOI for NSW on December 3 2016. Below is my details:

Category : Developer Programmer (261312)
Total Points: 60 + 5 = 65 (IELTS 6 and no experience)

Is there any chance for me to get an invitation in this financial year? 
Thanks


----------



## chamomilesix (Jan 11, 2017)

andreyx108b said:


> I cant agree on that.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They might have changed their invite trends after DIBP introduced the three rounds invitation in March (if we assume they invite after a 189 round) But I'm pretty sure we will see lots of invites next week, it's long overdue.


----------



## Narayanan (Nov 3, 2016)

yashwinkumar said:


> I see chances are very slim, as most of the people are not getting the invitation with those points.


Not slim .. no chance . I have been waiting with 60+5 from July . ANZ code 261311 English 10 and experience 5


----------



## Ashish H (Mar 17, 2017)

*Test*

 Checking back to see the response


----------



## Paustralia1 (Mar 17, 2017)

Same is my case

System Analyst EOI 190(NSW) - 1st Dec 2016.
Points - Age -30
Edu -15
PTE - 10
Exp -10
SS - 5

Total 65+5 =70

I haven't received invite yet. When can I expect the invite?


----------



## Narayanan (Nov 3, 2016)

norikachi said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I lodged by EOI for NSW on December 3 2016. Below is my details:
> 
> ...


Sorry for being harsh on you bro. But no chance anytime with this score


----------



## Diggy (Feb 10, 2017)

emboon said:


> New opportunity for everyone this new fiscal year.
> 
> NSW Skilled nominated migration (190) details:
> 
> ...



Hi everyone!


----------



## Ozzydreams (Aug 2, 2016)

Hello all,

Just lodged EOI on 16.03.17 for NSW 190 points 60 + 5 as follows;

age 25
Eng 20
Exp 15
SS 5

Do I have any chance in the next 12 months of getting an invitation from NSW?

I've given up on the 189 route as been waiting since 29th July 2016 so hoping this might be an option?

Thanks in advance


----------



## mrit (Sep 23, 2016)

Ozzydreams said:


> Hello all,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Hi buddy.. just a question. What happened to your education score? You have almost full score in main categories like language and experience but edu?

263111 candidates have been waiting in long queue since start of 2016.. for 190 is unpredictable no one knows 60 pointers get cleared in bulk invites... as for 189 hope for the best and wait till July...there are slim chances it will remain in SOL..

Moreover, you may try for 489, it will give you 10 extra points 60+10 which is a conditional pathway to PR.

its just my opinion..please add your thoughts as well..



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Roy2017 (Apr 23, 2016)

March is also going silently --->


----------



## odunayo (Jun 1, 2016)

Pls what are my chances of nsw invitation. 
Age- 30
Edu-15
Eng-10
Nsw-5
Occupation-- 234111, agricultural consultant.
Eoi date, March 17, 2017. Thanks


----------



## Svetulchi (Feb 22, 2017)

xiaobao said:


> Hi, all the experts and senior members. This is my first post in this forum.
> 
> I submitted my eoi this June with 55+5(SS) under the occupation of 233916 Naval Architect. Unfortunately, I don't find a single case on the Immi tracker regarding this specific occupation. Can anyone tell me the possibility of getting an invitation? And by the way, I have 7.5 overall but not 7 in each band of IELTS. Many thanks in advance.



Dear colleague,

I have just submitted my EOI with occupation Naval Architect 55+5(SS). Can you please share with me information about progress in your immigration process. Did you receive the invitation?


----------



## dillipreddy (Feb 9, 2017)

Is 263111 going to get unlisted from SOL for next year ??

I have 70 point including SS and applied on EOI:- 23/02/2017 , r there any chances that I'll be invited this year...


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

odunayo said:


> Pls what are my chances of nsw invitation.
> Age- 30
> Edu-15
> Eng-10
> ...


I think your Anzsco is quite rare, therefore you have a chance.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Svetulchi said:


> Dear colleague,
> 
> I have just submitted my EOI with occupation Naval Architect 55+5(SS). Can you please share with me information about progress in your immigration process. Did you receive the invitation?


It is a very rare code, poetomu the chances are quite high i think - you will just need to wait.


----------



## odunayo (Jun 1, 2016)

Pls another one, at invitations issued out on top ranking in each occupation or top rankings in all occupations combined? Thanks.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

odunayo said:


> Pls another one, at invitations issued out on top ranking in each occupation or top rankings in all occupations combined? Thanks.


it seems NSW has quota allocation for each ANZSCO, and highest ranked individuals are then invited from each of the anzsco categories.


----------



## mrit (Sep 23, 2016)

dillipreddy said:


> Is 263111 going to get unlisted from SOL for next year ??
> 
> I have 70 point including SS and applied on EOI:- 23/02/2017 , r there any chances that I'll be invited this year...




experts comment pls...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

mrit said:


> experts comment pls...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Did you see the confirmation from DIBP that the 263111 going to be suspended? If not then - its all rumours. 

Yes you have a chance with 70 points.


----------



## dillipreddy (Feb 9, 2017)

andreyx108b said:


> Did you see the confirmation from DIBP that the 263111 going to be suspended? If not then - its all rumours.
> 
> Yes you have a chance with 70 points.


No Andrey, I didn't see any confirmed notification bout 263111 being unlisted, but people here on forums talking like it has good chances of getting removed from SOL, was a bit worried bout that its gonna be unlisted .


----------



## arf712 (Mar 19, 2017)

*Invitation for Accountants/ Auditors*

Hi, I have lodged my EOI for NSW SS 190 visa on 11/02/2017 with 75(70+5) points for both Accountant and External Auditor:confused. The points breakdown is below:

Age: 30
Study: 20
English: 20
SS : 5

Total: 75 points

I have seen in this forum that some candidates applied after me and already got their invitation. I am wondering as to why I haven't received any invitation yet.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

dillipreddy said:


> No Andrey, I didn't see any confirmed notification bout 263111 being unlisted, but people here on forums talking like it has good chances of getting removed from SOL, was a bit worried bout that its gonna be unlisted .


I will give you an example. Every year starting from 2014 one genius appears on the forum who says: 261111 will be removed, then for 2-4 months everyone are panicking and freak out about it being removed. Guess what happens then? Nothing, it has not been removed and most likely won't be. 

I would suggest not to make any assumption until official announcement. Stop listening to those who keep spreading the panic. 

However, if you have a plan B - no one stops from preparing for it or use the plan B in case of anything.


----------



## Darshana (Mar 1, 2017)

arf712 said:


> Hi, I have lodged my EOI for NSW SS 190 visa on 11/02/2017 with 75(70+5) points for both Accountant and External Auditor:confused. The points breakdown is below:
> 
> Age: 30
> Study: 20
> ...


What exactly is your English scores?


----------



## odunayo (Jun 1, 2016)

Good monring, thanks Andreyx for your prompt replies.
Just a quick question, when I submitted my EOI, I thought I was going to get a feedback from nsw or dipb confirming the submission. I just saw that it's submitted status I have on my EOI. I hope nsw have my application or should there have been a mail confirming that?


----------



## spark53 (Oct 26, 2015)

odunayo said:


> Good monring, thanks Andreyx for your prompt replies.
> Just a quick question, when I submitted my EOI, I thought I was going to get a feedback from nsw or dipb confirming the submission. I just saw that it's submitted status I have on my EOI. I hope nsw have my application or should there have been a mail confirming that?


There should be an email receipt you receive after successful submission. Log onto your account to make sure yours one is submitted at the very end of EOI and the email could be in your junk folder.

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

BulletAK said:


> My point was, in the past they never invited on Mondays, but since after holidays, they have invited on Thursdays, Fridays and even on Mondays.. Your graph confirms
> the same. And since from Past 2 Fridays, they are silent.. So we all are hoping if they might invite on Monday again like before. Small number of invites have been reported on Mondays but still they are inviting at least.





andreyx108b said:


> Yes, lets see how it goes this coming week.


very good and valuable piece of info from BulletAk and Andrey  cheers !


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

andreyx108b said:


> I will give you an example. Every year starting from 2014 one genius appears on the forum who says: 261111 will be removed, then for 2-4 months everyone are panicking and freak out about it being removed. Guess what happens then? Nothing, it has not been removed and most likely won't be.
> 
> I would suggest not to make any assumption until official announcement. Stop listening to those who keep spreading the panic.
> 
> However, if you have a plan B - no one stops from preparing for it or use the plan B in case of anything.


as sweet as it can be !  #AndreyTheMan !


----------



## hjauhari (May 2, 2016)

ksrikanthh said:


> very good and valuable piece of info from BulletAk and Andrey  cheers !


Hi Srikanthh

When are you expecting invitation from NSW as I am in same boat as of yours!!

I dont think they are going to invite in bulk this year atleast for ICT BA with 60+5 :confused

Thanks
Joe


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

hjauhari said:


> Hi Srikanthh
> 
> When are you expecting invitation from NSW as I am in same boat as of yours!!
> 
> ...


hi Joe, good sunday evening !  i am waiting for a twist in the NSW game. so far the game is slow and steady. i am expecting something to happen sometime in march or april such that the trend will change welcoming invites for 60+5 pointers and start to clear the backlog  

60+5 with 20,10 pts for english and 15,10 pts for experience would be invited and thereafter people who claimed for 20,10 pts for eng and 5 for exp would receive invites. 

i also have a feeling that NSW has already started inviting 60+5 pointers ( may be few ) with 20,10 for eng and 10 for exp because only a minor percentage of folks we have in forum and the invite world is bigger than this forum - this is just my personal prediction 

let's keep tracking !

by the way what is your total years of experience and skilled experience given by ACS ?

note : this post is purely for ICT job codes alone


----------



## hjauhari (May 2, 2016)

ksrikanthh said:


> hi Joe, good sunday evening !  i am waiting for a twist in the NSW game. so far the game is slow and steady. i am expecting something to happen sometime in march or april such that the trend will change welcoming invites for 60+5 pointers and start to clear the backlog
> 
> 60+5 with 20,10 pts for english and 15,10 pts for experience would be invited and thereafter people who claimed for 20,10 pts for eng and 5 for exp would receive invites.
> 
> ...


Good Evening Brother,

Thanks for such optimistic words dude!! 

Waiting for such mircale to happen for 60+5 pointers!!

My approved work ex from ACS is 4.8 years , what about yours?

But seriously NSW has disappointed alot this year!!

Thanks
Joe


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

hjauhari said:


> Good Evening Brother,
> 
> Thanks for such optimistic words dude!!
> 
> ...


i agree with you 

1. waiting is a highly challenging and painstaking too because if taken care well i am sure one day it does bring better outcome. 

2. like you said, NSW has slightly changed their way of sending out invites compared to previous which wasn't expected by many and ended with a disappointment. ups and downs from NSW  on a positive note - we still have bunch of invites in the NSW game that could be out anytime soon thereby changing the trend completely. 

3. ah ! so u have 4.8 years of exp and in another 4 months you would reach 5 years ACS exp and hence your pts would increase for exp to 10 pts. good for u  

4. mine - overall 5 and ACS deducted 2 years so as per ACS i stand with ~3.6 years of exp till date. 

let's see


----------



## hjauhari (May 2, 2016)

ksrikanthh said:


> i agree with you
> 
> 1. waiting is a highly challenging and painstaking too because if taken care well i am sure one day it does bring better outcome.
> 
> ...


Your analysis is quite interesting but Few points which are worrying me this time as follows-

1) Last year they had around 4K total invities but we can never be sure if this year also
they are going to follow same numbers!!

2) Now how many ICT code, they are planning to send invities this year?

3) How many more 65+5 pointers are left which will be given higher preference as 70/75 must have been absorbed by 189?

There are still many open ended questions still lying to be answered but yea we can still hope for the best!!

Lets keep tracking the progress and keep on informing each other!!

Good luck!!

Thanks
Joe


----------



## kaushal.abhinandan (Jan 23, 2017)

Interesting.

So who will be ordered higher in the below scenario for NSW ?

1. 65+5 points (10 Eng, 5 Exp, 5 spouse)
2. 60+5 points (20 Eng, 10 Exp)
3. 60+5 points (20 Egn, 5 Exp)

In nutshell Is it the Total points which matters ???
Also I believe (70+5) and above would have already been absorbed in 189.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

kaushal.abhinandan said:


> Interesting.
> 
> So who will be ordered higher in the below scenario for NSW ?
> 
> ...


1 then 2 then 3.

DIBP Points Score
Then English
Then Exp


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

hjauhari said:


> Your analysis is quite interesting but Few points which are worrying me this time as follows-
> 
> 1) Last year they had around 4K total invities but we can never be sure if this year also
> they are going to follow same numbers!!
> ...


cheeers


----------



## natali-new (Sep 21, 2014)

arf712 said:


> Hi, I have lodged my EOI for NSW SS 190 visa on 11/02/2017 with 75(70+5) points for both Accountant and External Auditor:confused. The points breakdown is below:
> 
> Age: 30
> Study: 20
> ...


Do you have two effective skill assessments for accountant and auditor issued before 11/02 ?


----------



## arf712 (Mar 19, 2017)

Darshana said:


> What exactly is your English scores?


My PTE score is: Reading- 85, Writing- 81, Speaking- 90, Listening- 90


----------



## arf712 (Mar 19, 2017)

natali-new said:


> Do you have two effective skill assessments for accountant and auditor issued before 11/02 ?


Yes, I have both skills assessed before 11/02/2017. Accountant from CPA and Auditor from IPA.


----------



## Darshana (Mar 1, 2017)

arf712 said:


> natali-new said:
> 
> 
> > Do you have two effective skill assessments for accountant and auditor issued before 11/02 ?
> ...


I see no reason why it should not have come. This has put me in panic now 
And education I suppose is bachelor's+Australian study points?


----------



## chinkyjenn (Jan 26, 2017)

I hope NSW will issue some invitations today!!!!! fingerscrossed


----------



## Darshana (Mar 1, 2017)

chinkyjenn said:


> I hope NSW will issue some invitations today!!!!! fingerscrossed


When i saw an alert that you replied I assumed that they had sent it already


----------



## chinkyjenn (Jan 26, 2017)

Darshana said:


> When i saw an alert that you replied I assumed that they had sent it already


haha I am praying for us so that we could get it today!!!


----------



## Darshana (Mar 1, 2017)

chinkyjenn said:


> Darshana said:
> 
> 
> > When i saw an alert that you replied I assumed that they had sent it already
> ...


Same here!!!


----------



## sidcannon (Mar 6, 2017)

For Australian study 5 points, the two year degree has to be related to the occupation or it can be any Bachelors/Masters degree? 

Sent from my SM-N9208 using Tapatalk


----------



## chamomilesix (Jan 11, 2017)

sidcannon said:


> For Australian study 5 points, the two year degree has to be related to the occupation or it can be any Bachelors/Masters degree?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9208 using Tapatalk


I think it doesn't need to be related to your nominated occupation.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

3 pm now in Sydney and no invite yet


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

chinkyjenn said:


> I hope NSW will issue some invitations today!!!!! fingerscrossed



I hope so. So much hope.


----------



## DN7C (Sep 26, 2016)

zaback21 said:


> 3 pm now in Sydney and no invite yet


Hey zaback21, even last year there aren't many cases of ET's invited by the NSW during this season. What makes you wait for an invitation so hopefully?:noidea:


----------



## chinkyjenn (Jan 26, 2017)

andreyx108b said:


> I hope so. So much hope.


I know =( what time do they usually issue the invitations? Omg this whole visa thingy is going to give me a panic attack! 

Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

chinkyjenn said:


> I know =( what time do they usually issue the invitations? Omg this whole visa thingy is going to give me a panic attack!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


They can send at any time... i think we can still see some today, but time is running out.


----------



## nitiniit07 (Jul 19, 2016)

chinkyjenn said:


> I know =( what time do they usually issue the invitations? Omg this whole visa thingy is going to give me a panic attack!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


I got the invite @ 11.30 am IST on 17 Feb, 2017 so u still got tym today...

Btw wish everyone waiting here luck.. for details refer my signature...

Sent from my Lenovo A7010a48 using Tapatalk


----------



## Darshana (Mar 1, 2017)

I've lost hope for the day


----------



## Darshana (Mar 1, 2017)

DN7C said:


> zaback21 said:
> 
> 
> > 3 pm now in Sydney and no invite yet
> ...


This season in the sense?? Are you talking about March? How long was the silence?


----------



## chinkyjenn (Jan 26, 2017)

Darshana said:


> I've lost hope for the day


same here....


----------



## Enzali (Jan 22, 2012)

nitiniit07 said:


> I got the invite @ 11.30 am IST on 17 Feb, 2017 so u still got tym today...
> 
> Btw wish everyone waiting here luck.. for details refer my signature...
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo A7010a48 using Tapatalk


Congrats mate.
How many days you have to lodge now?


----------



## nitiniit07 (Jul 19, 2016)

Enzali said:


> Congrats mate.
> How many days you have to lodge now?


I am still waiting for the approval from NSW dude...It's complete one month today as I submitted the NSW application on 21 Feb 2017...

Sent from my Lenovo A7010a48 using Tapatalk


----------



## davidlk03 (Jul 4, 2016)

Darshana said:


> I've lost hope for the day


Have lost the hope for this financial year, the way they inviting and waiting betwee and completely silence


----------



## srogue (Jan 14, 2017)

Darshana said:


> I've lost hope for the day



You EOI is nearly a month old. Based on my experience you should be receiving it in a week or so? Kind of depends on how NSW makes their selections. Take a look at my signature to estimate your potential invitation time frame.

____________________________
Code: 2211 Accountant (General)
Age: 30
Education: 15
Aus Study: 5
PTE-A: 20
EOI: 14/1/17 70+5 pts
Nomination: 17/2/17
Nomination application: 25/2/17
Approved and invited: 16/3/17
190 lodgement: pending


----------



## Darshana (Mar 1, 2017)

srogue said:


> Darshana said:
> 
> 
> > I've lost hope for the day
> ...


True that. But the waiting is too much to take


----------



## DN7C (Sep 26, 2016)

Darshana said:


> This season in the sense?? Are you talking about March? How long was the silence?


Yes, I was talking about the month March.
It was not complete silence though. Only a very few cases have been invited.


----------



## Ahmed Noor Awan (Feb 18, 2017)

still any hope for today ?


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

davidlk03 said:


> Have lost the hope for this financial year, the way they inviting and waiting betwee and completely silence




Dont lose hope!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Darshana (Mar 1, 2017)

Ahmed Noor Awan said:


> still any hope for today ?


Already 5.30 in Sydney. I guess not!


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

DN7C said:


> Hey zaback21, even last year there aren't many cases of ET's invited by the NSW during this season. What makes you wait for an invitation so hopefully?:noidea:


It's all just hope. I am not even sure if they will invite 5 ET this year among the 2100+ left.


----------



## Ku_ (Jul 6, 2016)

Been waiting since a year.. made changes to application to increase points.. n now nearing year end and chances of occupation been removed from SOL.. dont know if I should have any further expectations!! 
189 and 190
EOI submitted: 19/05/2016- 65 Points +5
EOI updated: 21/11/2016- 60 Points +5
EOI updated: 03/03/2017- 70 Points +5
Accountant general 221111
Age:25
English:20
Education:15
Experience 10


----------



## DN7C (Sep 26, 2016)

zaback21 said:


> It's all just hope. I am not even sure if they will invite 5 ET this year among the 2100+ left.


That's what I thought.
However, NSW has invited two people on last year April with just 60 points.
Two people in myimmitracker is almost equivalent to around 15 people.

So, there's still hope !


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

DN7C said:


> That's what I thought.
> However, NSW has invited two people on last year April with just 60 points.
> Two people in myimmitracker is almost equivalent to around 15 people.
> 
> So, there's still hope !


Yes. And also may be not many people joined immitracker then. 60 points is my biggest concern. Last year 2339, 2335, 2334 were never pro rata. I can't find them from July 2015-June 2016 to be in pro rata or ever reaching 65 points. And they still finished the quota in March I think.

So, 60 points may be what 65 today. 

That is not too hopeful 

http://web.archive.org/web/20160802213524/http://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Work/Skil

May be I missed it, you can have a look.

Edit: They need to seriously consider their invitation process. They invited 423 people on June 2016 and then anyone who didn't submit EOI by end of Dec 2016 will miss out ? Why can't they run the invitation whole year so people who are worthy can get invite irrespective of when they applied.


----------



## DN7C (Sep 26, 2016)

They need to seriously consider their invitation process. They invited 423 people on June 2016 and then anyone who didn't submit EOI by end of Dec 2016 will miss out ? Why can't they run the invitation whole year so people who are worthy can get invite irrespective of when they applied.

These are exactly my thoughts mate! GOLDEN !

I will research on your links. :mod:


----------



## devdeep (Jan 23, 2017)

Hello Guys,

I have filed EOI in 189 with 60 Points & 190 (NSW) with 60+5 points on 16th Jan 2017. 
Getting invite in 189 with 60 points is really hard
Please comment on my soonest chances of getting invite in 190 NSW, under the category of COMPUTER NETWORK & SYSTEMS ENGINEER. 
My points break up is as follows:
1) AGE = 30 points
2) Education = 15 points
3) Work Ex = 5 points
4) PTE = 76 (All 4 sections)= 10 points
5) State Spon = 5 points

Is it worth waiting couple of months more for the invite or should I give PTE one more try ?

Regards
Devdeep


----------



## HARINDERJEET (Jan 21, 2017)

Hi friends,

Anyone from 233511 anzsco group?????
Plz contact.....:smash::attention:


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

DN7C said:


> They need to seriously consider their invitation process. They invited 423 people on June 2016 and then anyone who didn't submit EOI by end of Dec 2016 will miss out ? Why can't they run the invitation whole year so people who are worthy can get invite irrespective of when they applied.
> 
> These are exactly my thoughts mate! GOLDEN !
> 
> I will research on your links. :mod:


Only look at the invitation rounds and see if you can find any pro rata for 2339 or such. 

I feel so sorry looking at 2212 Auditors. Look how they messed up that category.

*2014-15 :* They couldn't fill the quota for auditors.

*2015-16:* They invited and filled all 1000 places by *Sep 7 2015* in just 2 months !!!!! So, for the next 10 months you are not getting invited !!!

*2016-17: *Now those 10 months loads has messed up the Auditors invitation system so much that the cut-off points went to 70 and now 70 pointers need to wait 3 months for an invite + and their quota will finish by cut-off dates of Dec 2016 to mid Jan 2017. So, now those 70 pointers needs to wait 6 months for 2017-18, and I don't know if it will push the cut-off points to 75 now !!!

How crazy this is !!!


----------



## Zidane's Daddy (Feb 28, 2017)

Ku_ said:


> Been waiting since a year.. made changes to application to increase points.. n now nearing year end and chances of occupation been removed from SOL.. dont know if I should have any further expectations!!
> 189 and 190
> EOI submitted: 19/05/2016- 65 Points +5
> EOI updated: 21/11/2016- 60 Points +5
> ...


Hey Ku, don't loose hope! I submitted EOI with 70+5 as well, somewhat similar to what you have in points. Got my NSW invite in a week. Now that you have 70+5 I think maybe your chances are much better now for NSW.


----------



## Ku_ (Jul 6, 2016)

Zidane's Daddy said:


> Hey Ku, don't loose hope! I submitted EOI with 70+5 as well, somewhat similar to what you have in points. Got my NSW invite in a week. Now that you have 70+5 I think maybe your chances are much better now for NSW.


Thanks.. Hope it works out soon!! running out of patience now!


----------



## sandeep4u1920 (Dec 19, 2016)

*Nsw eoi 190 2017*

Hello Everyone,

Would really appreciate if you can give your valuable suggestions on below:

Developer Programmer:

I have filed for EOI 189 on Jan 4 2017( 60 points ) and 190 on Jan 19 2017 ( 65 points ). Having no hopes on 189 but even for 190 it is more than 2 months to get a invite...Losing all hope.. please advise..

Will look forward to hear....Thanks in advance


----------



## DN7C (Sep 26, 2016)

zaback21 said:


> Only look at the invitation rounds and see if you can find any pro rata for 2339 or such.
> 
> I feel so sorry looking at 2212 Auditors. Look how they messed up that category.
> 
> ...


It's absurd!
According to those captured pages, 2339 was never pro-rated.
Also, I found 423->503->531->1000 steps in the occupation ceiling.

I think it's perfectly normal to spread out the number of invitations throughout the fiscal year rather than bulk inviting at the beginning.
Each month they can invite applicants with good English and experience by doing so. Under the current system, even people with 65 points have to wait for nearly 6-months to receive an Invitation just because they did not submit EOI's during the first half of the year.


----------



## Ahmed Noor Awan (Feb 18, 2017)

Has anyone received invitation today from NSW 233914 ? Is there any update on NSW website or any prediction regarding when they will start sending bulk invitations ?


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

DN7C said:


> It's absurd!
> According to those captured pages, 2339 was never pro-rated.
> Also, I found 423->503->531->1000 steps in the occupation ceiling.
> 
> ...


I know. USA does it, Canada does it. So, no reason why Aus can't. They need to seriously think about their immigration system.


----------



## DN7C (Sep 26, 2016)

Ahmed Noor Awan said:


> Has anyone received invitation today from NSW 233914 ? Is there any update on NSW website or any prediction regarding when they will start sending bulk invitations ?


Haven't seen anyone yet !


----------



## DN7C (Sep 26, 2016)

zaback21 said:


> I know. USA does it, Canada does it. So, no reason why Aus can't. They need to seriously think about their immigration system.


Is there a way to suggest it to them ?


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

DN7C said:


> Is there a way to suggest it to them ?


Maybe inquiry form or feedback to DIBP. I am sure you definitely can. It might not help us, but it will surely help future applicants.

http://www.border.gov.au/about/contact/provide-feedback


----------



## chamomilesix (Jan 11, 2017)

I got my nomination approval today. The next bulk invitation round should be around the corner, considering they've only made a single round this month on 6th March (They often have two rounds each month).


----------



## DN7C (Sep 26, 2016)

zaback21 said:


> Maybe inquiry form or feedback to DIBP. I am sure you definitely can. It might not help us, but it will surely help future applicants.
> 
> Provide feedback â€“ compliments, complaints and suggestions


I just suggested it to them via their online form.


----------



## DN7C (Sep 26, 2016)

chamomilesix said:


> I got my nomination approval today. The next bulk invitation round should be around the corner, considering they've only made a single round this month on 6th March (They often have two rounds each month).


Good luck with the future proceedings chamomilesix !!


----------



## sandeep4u1920 (Dec 19, 2016)

Hello Everyone,

Would really appreciate if you can give your valuable suggestions on below:

Developer Programmer:

I have filed for EOI 189 on Jan 4 2017( 60 points ) and 190 on Jan 19 2017 ( 65 points ). Having no hopes on 189 but even for 190 it is more than 2 months to get a invite...Losing all hope.. please advise..

Will look forward to hear....Thanks in advance


----------



## madan12 (Jan 18, 2017)

hey whys is there a difference is date of submission of EOI for 189 and 190. Did you apply for NSW? if so you could have applied in single application right


----------



## sandeep4u1920 (Dec 19, 2016)

I am going through an agent and they filed 189 and 190 separately.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

DN7C said:


> I just suggested it to them via their online form.


Great. I will write also !


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

chamomilesix said:


> I got my nomination approval today. The next bulk invitation round should be around the corner, considering they've only made a single round this month on 6th March (They often have two rounds each month).


congrats on your approval chamomilesix buddy !


----------



## amkun (Feb 13, 2016)

Guys i posted a suggestion as well in the feedback section of DIBP. I asked them that atleast they could provide us the timelines and cutoff for the codes for 190, like they do for 189. I am sure they will have that data already computed. Atleast it will ease our anxiety and we can plan things.


----------



## natali-new (Sep 21, 2014)

Dear seniors, theoretically if I have received invitation from nsw and accepted and now I'm in the process of invitation approval can I be sure that age points will not change after invitation received but not approved ?


----------



## nitiniit07 (Jul 19, 2016)

chamomilesix said:


> I got my nomination approval today. The next bulk invitation round should be around the corner, considering they've only made a single round this month on 6th March (They often have two rounds each month).


Congrats dude...All d best for Visa filing nd further process...

Sent from my Lenovo A7010a48 using Tapatalk


----------



## Paustralia1 (Mar 17, 2017)

Hi Guys, I am waiting since December 2016 with 70 points including state Sponsorship. have applied for NSW state under System Analyst ANZCO code.

System Analyst EOI 190(NSW) - 1st Dec 2016.
Points - Age -30
Edu -15
PTE - 10
Exp -10
SS - 5

Total 65+5 =70

I haven't received invite yet. When can I expect the invite?

Any expert Advice.


----------



## handyjohn (Jul 14, 2016)

natali-new said:


> Dear seniors, theoretically if I have received invitation from nsw and accepted and now I'm in the process of invitation approval can I be sure that age points will not change after invitation received but not approved ?




No its wrong. Points are ceased when you are invited on 189 or approved by state in case of 190


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kartheish (Aug 24, 2016)

natali-new said:


> Dear seniors, theoretically if I have received invitation from nsw and accepted and now I'm in the process of invitation approval can I be sure that age points will not change after invitation received but not approved ?


I had exact similar case as yours and I wrote an email to expedite the approval. They did write back stating that they will try their best to expedite but couldn't guarantee, I had my approval a week later. When I compared with others for the timeline, it was a normal approval rather an expedited one.

To answer to your question, you could always right to them.


----------



## natali-new (Sep 21, 2014)

arf712 said:


> natali-new said:
> 
> 
> > Do you have two effective skill assessments for accountant and auditor issued before 11/02 ?
> ...


It means that you have provided the different responsibilities in different reference letters to different authorities. 
Seems that you was not fair ?


----------



## DN7C (Sep 26, 2016)

amkun said:


> Guys i posted a suggestion as well in the feedback section of DIBP. I asked them that atleast they could provide us the timelines and cutoff for the codes for 190, like they do for 189. I am sure they will have that data already computed. Atleast it will ease our anxiety and we can plan things.


Great !
It will definitely help us to plan the next steps and ease our stress.
I will do it too !


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

DN7C said:


> Great !
> 
> It will definitely help us to plan the next steps and ease our stress.
> 
> I will do it too !




Good idea.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PankajPandav (Aug 22, 2016)

Paustralia1 said:


> Hi Guys, I am waiting since December 2016 with 70 points including state Sponsorship. have applied for NSW state under System Analyst ANZCO code.
> 
> System Analyst EOI 190(NSW) - 1st Dec 2016.
> Points - Age -30
> ...


I have been waiting for system analyst from Sept 2016 for exactly same points. Luckily for me I had done my assessment for System Administrator previous to System Analyst assessment. And I had received invitation for that in Jan 2017.

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

natali-new said:


> Dear seniors, theoretically if I have received invitation from nsw and accepted and now I'm in the process of invitation approval can I be sure that age points will not change after invitation received but not approved ?


Age points will be locked only when your NSW nomination is approved and you get VISA invite from Skillselect.

If you receive NSW nomination invite and you are about to lose your age points then you may write to NSW for a quicker consideration. Email them at: [email protected].



> If you have been invited, applied for NSW nomination and will soon lose points for age, email us at [email protected]. We will try to ensure your application is assessed before you lose any points, but cannot guarantee this.


Source: Point # 7: Frequently asked questions - Live & Work in New South Wales


----------



## chinkyjenn (Jan 26, 2017)

chamomilesix said:


> I got my nomination approval today. The next bulk invitation round should be around the corner, considering they've only made a single round this month on 6th March (They often have two rounds each month).


Congratz!!  

I hope NSW will have another invitation round very soon!


----------



## Darshana (Mar 1, 2017)

Is anyone keeping track of the dates of 2-3 calls before March 6th... Just to see if this is unusual


----------



## chamomilesix (Jan 11, 2017)

chinkyjenn said:


> Congratz!!
> 
> I hope NSW will have another invitation round very soon!


Invitation will come when you least expect it 



Darshana said:


> Is anyone keeping track of the dates of 2-3 calls before March 6th... Just to see if this is unusual


It's been unusual indeed. I was so sure there will be invitation round on Monday. The last big rounds were 13 Jan, 9 Feb, and 17 Feb.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

NSW acts unusual this year


----------



## jsabarish (Sep 7, 2016)

Was there a mass invite on March 6 ?

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

andreyx108b said:


> NSW acts unusual this year


Maybe they will go 1000+ invites like in May-June 2015.


----------



## chamomilesix (Jan 11, 2017)

jsabarish said:


> Was there a mass invite on March 6 ?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


Yes, I think it was a big invite on 6th March, although immitracker only shows few of them. They invited all these odd jobs in which we didn't have enough sample to gauge the size of the invitation.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

chamomilesix said:


> Yes, I think it was a big invite on 6th March, although immitracker only shows few of them. They invited all these odd jobs in which we didn't have enough sample to gauge the size of the invitation.


I've not seen a mass invite on any of the forums at least i dont recall...


----------



## jsabarish (Sep 7, 2016)

That makes sense.... I try and look for 261112 in immitracker, do not see any updates or any new additions as well

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## chamomilesix (Jan 11, 2017)

andreyx108b said:


> I've not seen a mass invite on any of the forums at least i dont recall...


The issue with both expat forum and immitracker is that they both packed with people from pro-rated occupations. Hence, when they invited non pro-rated occupations we can't accurately gauge the size of the invitation, there's simply not enough diversity in the sample. On the 6th they invited a mine engineer, civil technician, software tester, and conservation officer, which are all weird jobs. I'd say the 6th was a big one (not massive) but definitely not a trickle.


----------



## jsabarish (Sep 7, 2016)

Just asking, will they announce whether they have stopped ? 

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## joshijaanvi (Oct 19, 2016)

Hello all,

Below is my application status....

Any Internal Auditor here in the same boat??

My Timeline:
ANZSCO Code: 221214 Internal Auditors
Points: 30(Age) + 15(Edu) + 10(Eng) + 5(SS) + 10(WE) = 70pts
ACS: 25-MAR-15
IELTS: 02-APR-16
EOI(190) & NSW: 26-APR-16
NSW Invitation Received: 13-OCT-16
NSW Nomination Accepted: 17-OCT-16
Visa Invitation: 01-DEC-2016
VISA Lodged: 25-JAN-17
CO Contacted for PCC & Medicals & Form 80: 07-FEB-17
PCC/Medicals/Form 80 Submitted: 04-MAR-17
Grant:


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

chamomilesix said:


> The issue with both expat forum and immitracker is that they both packed with people from pro-rated occupations. Hence, when they invited non pro-rated occupations we can't accurately gauge the size of the invitation, there's simply not enough diversity in the sample. On the 6th they invited a mine engineer, civil technician, software tester, and conservation officer, which are all weird jobs. I'd say the 6th was a big one (not massive) but definitely not a trickle.


well, on this i can say, that according to agents invites come daily - like literally each day - but we only end up knowing only of mass invites, and yes for popular and IT related occupations.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

jsabarish said:


> Just asking, will they announce whether they have stopped ?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


we will see an update on skillselect saying that quota has been reached.


----------



## Darshana (Mar 1, 2017)

chamomilesix said:


> chinkyjenn said:
> 
> 
> > Congratz!!
> ...


Apparently like Murphy's law... Slowest when you most need it 

Congrats to you by the way... Keep us posted on the rest of your timeline


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

andreyx108b said:


> NSW acts unusual this year


Lol !true that 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ku_ (Jul 6, 2016)

Hope the NSW silence is the calmness before the storm of invites!! 

:fingerscrossed: :fingerscrossed:

Accountant general 221111- 189 and 190
EOI submitted: 19/05/2016- 65 Points +5
EOI updated: 21/11/2016- 60 Points +5
EOI updated: 03/03/2017- 70 Points +5
Age:25
English:20
Education:15
Experience 10


----------



## Ahmed Noor Awan (Feb 18, 2017)

I believe NSW concern guys follow this forum and enjoying the anxiety of candidates. Any idea when the next round of NSW for 233914 will happen ? Any guess.


----------



## jsabarish (Sep 7, 2016)

How many people are waiting for a nomination with 20 in English and 70 points in total including sponsorship for 261112 ANZSCO code ?

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

andreyx108b said:


> NSW acts unusual this year


Very true!


----------



## desiaussie (Dec 2, 2015)

I have got positive assessment with my Australian diploma from ACS. After few years f working in IT, i did my bachelors from India.

Is it possible to earn 5 extra points for graduation degree which is from Non-ICT field and done in the assessed employment period.


----------



## 22ji (Jan 5, 2017)

Dear All, Please see if, with below timelines, can i stand any chance. 


Category : 233311 ( Electrical Engineer )
IELTS : L-6, R-6, S-6.5, W-6.5 ( 0 points ) 
PTE Attempt 1 : L-68, R-61, S-79, W-70 (0 points)
EA Positive : 22-Dec-2016 ( 8 Years ) ( 15 points )
Education : 15 points 
Age : 25 points 
EOI Submitted : 28-12-2016 [ 190 (NSW 55+5 ) - 60 ]
Invitation : Waiting


----------



## yashwinkumar (Aug 20, 2016)

chamomilesix said:


> I think they are adjusting with the odd invitation rounds for 189 (3 rounds per months instead of 2). I got my invite on Monday, which is strange. I expect they will send some invites on Monday this week.



Dude your PTE score looks exceptional. You got overall 90. That's incredible.
I greatly appreciate if you could give us your background on achieving 90.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

yashwinkumar said:


> Dude your PTE score looks exceptional. You got overall 90. That's incredible.
> I greatly appreciate if you could give us your background on achieving 90.


This might help : http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...tralia/672738-pte-exam-1636.html#post12015801


----------



## natali-new (Sep 21, 2014)

No invitations for accountants this week ?


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

natali-new said:


> No invitations for accountants this week ?




No invites at all so far. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## davidlk03 (Jul 4, 2016)

I think we should write an email thanking NSW state for making it so harder with their stupidness and creating the chaos all over and for the people who had lots of hopes, 9 months gone and they have invited 1400 something which was actually far better before thy merged their selection process from EOI. Until this time at least 3000 would have been invited, 

But 3 more months and they have 2500 invitations left, no Idea why they been so stupid and what they been waiting for,they should change their website saying it is fair and equal place to live in, at least other states have done better for their people living, studying and working there, more easier compared to the people applying from outside or overseas and even we can't apply for SA even THOUGH WE are onshore and have high points. How is that fair that people are waiting with 70 points and onshore since long time , but they just invite people from anywhere anytime doesn't think of te date of effect, people been waiting since December Jan with superior,


----------



## chamomilesix (Jan 11, 2017)

davidlk03 said:


> I think we should write an email thanking NSW state for making it so harder with their stupidness and creating the chaos all over and for the people who had lots of hopes, 9 months gone and they have invited 1400 something which was actually far better before thy merged their selection process from EOI. Until this time at least 3000 would have been invited,
> 
> But 3 more months and they have 2500 invitations left, no Idea why they been so stupid and what they been waiting for,they should change their website saying it is fair and equal place to live in, at least other states have done better for their people living, studying and working there, more easier compared to the people applying from outside or overseas and even we can't apply for SA even THOUGH WE are onshore and have high points. How is that fair that people are waiting with 70 points and onshore since long time , but they just invite people from anywhere anytime doesn't think of te date of effect, people been waiting since December Jan with superior,


They could be more effective when it comes to inviting pro-rated occupations. Perhaps, they are waiting for pro-rated occupations to close down, before inviting massive people to ensure they won't ditch 190 for 189.

I, for one, are very grateful with NSW, without their lenient requirements I would never have a chance to secure a PR without work experience.


----------



## jsabarish (Sep 7, 2016)

Hi all, can anyone confirm that they got invites in Jan ? If average nomination time is 30 days then I believe those who would have logged in Dec should have got it in Jan... But I have seen a couple of cases who got it in Feb for EOI lodged in Dec and immitracker justifies this ....

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## hirenraghu (Nov 9, 2016)

I have applied in Nov 2016 with 55 + 5 points as Production or plant engineer 233513 visa 190. My agent says that at this point its almost impossible to get an invite. Should I go for visa 489? I have given ielts n pte but could not score more.
Please suggest.


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

@andrey : one more silent week so far ! looks like there is a shift happening from NSW creating a new model to release invites  what say !


----------



## tchinyi (Aug 25, 2015)

hirenraghu said:


> I have applied in Nov 2016 with 55 + 5 points as Production or plant engineer 233513 visa 190. My agent says that at this point its almost impossible to get an invite. Should I go for visa 489? I have given ielts n pte but could not score more.
> Please suggest.


dude ! we are on the same boat !

I am 263111 with 55+5 NSW. My agent says waiting period 6-8 months for invitation but he do suggest me to proceed with 489.

I tried many times IELTS & PTE but no luck. Latest IELTS on 04-March-2017 yet writing 6.5

However, I know for 489, you are required to work in the related field for at least 1 year (365 days accumulative) in 4 years of time. Fail to fulfill the requirement you won't qualify to apply for PR. You would then need to go back to you home country.
There's a risk because many cases it's not us to decide what job we want, we couldn't get the job related to our ANZSCO and we have to sustain our life hence leave us no choice but to take whatever job we can.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

hirenraghu said:


> I have applied in Nov 2016 with 55 + 5 points as Production or plant engineer 233513 visa 190. My agent says that at this point its almost impossible to get an invite. Should I go for visa 489? I have given ielts n pte but could not score more.
> Please suggest.


Yes, if you are fine living in a designated area go for it. 55 is quite low for pro rata occupation like 233513.


----------



## jsabarish (Sep 7, 2016)

Hey zazback, any idea about nominations in Jan for people who logged EOI in Dec... Because I see nominations only in Feb...

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## Qasimkhan (Jul 19, 2015)

any update guys?


----------



## hirenraghu (Nov 9, 2016)

But the website says that you should work for one year in that designated area and not neccesarily in the same field. Please enlighten me.


----------



## spark53 (Oct 26, 2015)

tchinyi said:


> dude ! we are on the same boat !
> 
> I am 263111 with 55+5 NSW. My agent says waiting period 6-8 months for invitation but he do suggest me to proceed with 489.
> 
> ...


Did you try following the post about achieving good score in PTE-A by zaback21? You may want to consider this seriulously one more time.

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...tralia/672738-pte-exam-1636.html#post12015801

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## chamomilesix (Jan 11, 2017)

hirenraghu said:


> But the website says that you should work for one year in that designated area and not neccesarily in the same field. Please enlighten me.


That is correct. You have to live in a regional area for 2 years, and work in a regional area for 1 year in any kind of occupation (doesn't need to be related to your nominated occupation). Personally, I think 489 is a great way to get a PR, I applied one myself.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

jsabarish said:


> Hey zazback, any idea about nominations in Jan for people who logged EOI in Dec... Because I see nominations only in Feb...
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


It already updated the nomination of Jan previously. You can see the total and only the last recent month.


----------



## tchinyi (Aug 25, 2015)

spark53 said:


> Did you try following the post about achieving good score in PTE-A by zaback21? You may want to consider this seriulously one more time.
> 
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...tralia/672738-pte-exam-1636.html#post12015801
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


Thanks mate !
But I think the computer unable to understand my pronunciation and i couldn't fool the computer, ha !

I tried PTE for twice, i manage to score 79 for writing but only 57/58 for speaking.


----------



## tchinyi (Aug 25, 2015)

chamomilesix said:


> That is correct. You have to live in a regional area for 2 years, and work in a regional area for 1 year in any kind of occupation (doesn't need to be related to your nominated occupation). Personally, I think 489 is a great way to get a PR, I applied one myself.


As what i heard for subclass 489, you are required to work in the related field for at least 1 year (365 days accumulative) in 4 years of time. Fail to fulfill the requirement you won't qualify to apply for PR. You would then need to go back to you home country.

Related field refers to your ANZSCO.

Correct me if i am wrong, hope i am wrong & i will proceed with 489 too!


----------



## hjauhari (May 2, 2016)

HI Folks,

Any updates so far on NSW invitation?

I guess these guys are in deep sleep,not bothered to send invities!!

Thanks,
Joe


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

tchinyi said:


> Thanks mate !
> But I think the computer unable to understand my pronunciation and i couldn't fool the computer, ha !
> 
> I tried PTE for twice, i manage to score 79 for writing but only 57/58 for speaking.


Speaking is not hard, just follow the tips here: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...tralia/672738-pte-exam-1636.html#post12015801

You need PTE-A, cos it will be difficult to score 7 in IELTS Writing, hence I did PTE-A.

Your IELTS score is better than mine.


----------



## Svetulchi (Feb 22, 2017)

Hello guys, Do you know approximate future dates of invitation issue in March & April?


----------



## hirenraghu (Nov 9, 2016)

tchinyi said:


> chamomilesix said:
> 
> 
> > That is correct. You have to live in a regional area for 2 years, and work in a regional area for 1 year in any kind of occupation (doesn't need to be related to your nominated occupation). Personally, I think 489 is a great way to get a PR, I applied one myself.
> ...


Yes you are wrong coz it doesnot say to work in your field but to work in that area constantly for 1 year.


----------



## aisleandrow (Feb 9, 2017)

andreyx108b said:


> No invites at all so far.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I am anxiously waiting because I have been waiting for months as well.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

Another day gone and no invite.


----------



## tchinyi (Aug 25, 2015)

hirenraghu said:


> Yes you are wrong coz it doesnot say to work in your field but to work in that area constantly for 1 year.


the information was given by my MARA agent.....


----------



## chamomilesix (Jan 11, 2017)

tchinyi said:


> As what i heard for subclass 489, you are required to work in the related field for at least 1 year (365 days accumulative) in 4 years of time. Fail to fulfill the requirement you won't qualify to apply for PR. You would then need to go back to you home country.
> 
> Related field refers to your ANZSCO.
> 
> Correct me if i am wrong, hope i am wrong & i will proceed with 489 too!


My agent told me that I don't need to work in a related field to satisfy the 489 condition, any jobs will do just fine. I also never seen any statement from both DIBP and state website that say I have to gain specific occupation related to my nominated skill.

I trace this from DIBP 
(https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Visa-1/887-)

Live and work in specified regional areas
The requirements include having:
lived in a regional Australia/low population growth metropolitan area for at least two years if you were nominated by a state or territory government
lived in a designated area of Australia for at least two years if you were sponsored by an eligible relative
*worked full time (usually at least 35 hours a week) in a specified regional area for at least a year while you held your eligible visa*
complied with the conditions attached to your eligible visa or your Bridging visa.
You can meet the work requirement if you worked​ at least 35 hours a week in one full-time job or in two or more part-time jobs. *You can include any paid employment or self-employment, and you will need to be able to provide evidence of your employment claims.*


----------



## 22ji (Jan 5, 2017)

Dear All

Please let me know apart from Invitation mail from id NSW Email id ..You also get correspondence in skill select section of your profile.


----------



## Kevin23 (Mar 16, 2017)

aisleandrow said:


> I am anxiously waiting because I have been waiting for months as well.


would you mind to share your points break down please?


----------



## HARINDERJEET (Jan 21, 2017)

hirenraghu said:


> I have applied in Nov 2016 with 55 + 5 points as Production or plant engineer 233513 visa 190. My agent says that at this point its almost impossible to get an invite. Should I go for visa 489? I have given ielts n pte but could not score more.
> Please suggest.


Yep, itz almost true... cos now the point score for anzsco2335 is 65 in 189 and only 106 position are vacant as per the the capping for this year(July2016-June2017).

You can consult with others als, one of my friend suggested me not to go for 489, as it is for trades man only.... and presently am working as asst mngr.... 

or better give me your contact no for more discussions..


----------



## tchinyi (Aug 25, 2015)

HARINDERJEET said:


> as it is for trades man only..


What are the criteria for 489 and how to renew it ? how to convert from 489 to PR ?
what is Trades Man ?


----------



## krishnakumar_duddu (Feb 19, 2017)

Hi folks,

My points are as below.

Computer Systems & Network Engineer
PTE: 10pts
Age: 30pts
Education: 15pts
Work Experience:5pts
Partner points: 5pts

Total Points 190: 65 + 5 = 70
Total points 189 : 60 (cannot claim for partner points for 189 as the partner skill is not in SOL)

Submitted EOI for NSW. is there a chance I get invite in the next 2-3 months?

Thanks,
Krishna.


----------



## tchinyi (Aug 25, 2015)

krishnakumar_duddu said:


> is there a chance I get invite in the next 2-3 months?
> 
> Thanks,
> Krishna.


I think VERY high chance


----------



## krishnakumar_duddu (Feb 19, 2017)

tchinyi said:


> I think VERY high chance


Thanks. I do hope so. 

I was just afraid on referring to the statistics @ immitracker....


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

I am betting for tomorrow!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Darshana (Mar 1, 2017)

andreyx108b said:


> I am betting for tomorrow!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Haven't we all been doing this from over a week


----------



## HARINDERJEET (Jan 21, 2017)

tchinyi said:


> What are the criteria for 489 and how to renew it ? how to convert from 489 to PR ?
> what is Trades Man ?


Tradesman are technicians.


----------



## Zidane's Daddy (Feb 28, 2017)

andreyx108b said:


> I am betting for tomorrow!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Dude, does NSW take long to approve invitation submissions? I know I'm being too eager but as far as I have see n NSW 190 cases the approvals come in approx 2 weeks. It is almost 3 for me now!

And didn't see many accountants invited by NSW in immitracker.


----------



## chamomilesix (Jan 11, 2017)

Zidane's Daddy said:


> Dude, does NSW take long to approve invitation submissions? I know I'm being too eager but as far as I have see n NSW 190 cases the approvals come in approx 2 weeks. It is almost 3 for me now!
> 
> And didn't see many accountants invited by NSW in immitracker.


The average time is about 4 weeks. You'll get yours soon..


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Zidane's Daddy said:


> Dude, does NSW take long to approve invitation submissions? I know I'm being too eager but as far as I have see n NSW 190 cases the approvals come in approx 2 weeks. It is almost 3 for me now!
> 
> And didn't see many accountants invited by NSW in immitracker.


2-6 weeks, for most takes about 4-5


----------



## nitiniit07 (Jul 19, 2016)

Zidane's Daddy said:


> Dude, does NSW take long to approve invitation submissions? I know I'm being too eager but as far as I have see n NSW 190 cases the approvals come in approx 2 weeks. It is almost 3 for me now!
> 
> And didn't see many accountants invited by NSW in immitracker.


Same boat dude , it's more den 1 month for me 21st Feb I submitted the NSW application but still no approval... Refer my signature for details...

Sent from my Lenovo A7010a48 using Tapatalk


----------



## hirenraghu (Nov 9, 2016)

nitiniit07 said:


> Zidane's Daddy said:
> 
> 
> > Dude, does NSW take long to approve invitation submissions? I know I'm being too eager but as far as I have see n NSW 190 cases the approvals come in approx 2 weeks. It is almost 3 for me now!
> ...


I applied in december 2016 and still didnt got anything. Mine is production and plant engineer.


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

andreyx108b said:


> I am betting for tomorrow!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Good deal ! 😎 😉

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Pkarl (Nov 6, 2016)

Hey guys, I submitted the EOI for NSW 190 with 55+5 points. What dya think the chances of receiving the invite are with these points?

PS: I'm trying to get more points with a better PTE score atm.


----------



## Paustralia1 (Mar 17, 2017)

Has your EOI been freezed now for system analyst? Do you have any update if anyone from same points under system analyst might have recieved the invite in month of Feb or March?

Your response will be much appreciated.

Thanks!


----------



## Paustralia1 (Mar 17, 2017)

*Any idea on System Analysts current EOI trend for NSW*



PankajPandav said:


> I have been waiting for system analyst from Sept 2016 for exactly same points. Luckily for me I had done my assessment for System Administrator previous to System Analyst assessment. And I had received invitation for that in Jan 2017.
> 
> Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


Has EOI been freezed now for system analyst? Do you have any update if anyone from same points under system analyst might have recieved the invite in month of Feb or March?

Your response will be much appreciated.

Thanks!


----------



## mike129 (Nov 4, 2013)

Dears,

I have total 55 points and submitted EOI for NSW since January 2nd 2017(Almost 3 months now) .My CSOL: Computer network & systems Engineer ...Any idea when I might get an invite to apply for state sponsorship ?


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Paustralia1 said:


> Has your EOI been freezed now for system analyst? Do you have any update if anyone from same points under system analyst might have recieved the invite in month of Feb or March?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




No it is still in the list. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chinkyjenn (Jan 26, 2017)

aisleandrow said:


> I am anxiously waiting because I have been waiting for months as well.


Same here!!! Been drinking to cope lol

Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


----------



## chinkyjenn (Jan 26, 2017)

andreyx108b said:


> I am betting for tomorrow!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I hope so. R3ally2 hope so =(

Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


----------



## IndAus11 (Jul 21, 2016)

*NSW invitations rain*

Any update today?? :ranger:


----------



## jsabarish (Sep 7, 2016)

Hey chinkyjen, 
What is your points breakup?

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## tchinyi (Aug 25, 2015)

mike129 said:


> Dears,
> 
> I have total 55 points and submitted EOI for NSW since January 2nd 2017(Almost 3 months now) .My CSOL: Computer network & systems Engineer ...Any idea when I might get an invite to apply for state sponsorship ?


Dude, we submitted EOI almost the same time, once you received yours, mine is on the way....

When you look at https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Visa-1/190- , stated :

Global visa processing times
75 per cent of applications processed in 4 months
90 per cent of applications processed in 7 months
For more information see Global visa and citizenship processing times 

But i have no clue are they referring to EOI > grant ? or referring to ITA > grant...


My agent suggested to proceed with subclass 489.

For 263111, which region am I entitle to apply ? Any additional cost ? Currently my IELTS couldn't obtain band 7.0 for each section but I obtained overall band 7.5 which is proficient plus.
In the event that I applied with my wife & kids, ALL of us have to move to the region together & stay there for 2 years ?
My ANZSCO is 263111, as for the job i work in the region, has to be IT related ?

Upon fulfilling the requirement of 365 days full time employment in the region + 2 years stay, I can proceed to convert to Subclass 887, right ? Can i move to Perth after obtained Subclass 887 ? or we will have to stay in the same region for the rest of my life ?


----------



## chinkyjenn (Jan 26, 2017)

jsabarish said:


> Hey chinkyjen,
> What is your points breakup?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


It's actually on my signature but you probably can't see it from the app. Here I pasted  

Occupation: Accountant (221111)
Age: 26
Education: 15
Australian Study : 5
English: 20
SS: 5
Total Points: 70+5 (75)

PTE-A (25/02/17): LRSW 81/90/90/89
EOI 190 NSW: 25/02/2017


----------



## Eviferns (Feb 7, 2017)

Is there still a chance that they may send out invites today? Waiting for 2611111 from 29th nov Nsw with 60+ 5 points.


----------



## ajay23888 (Dec 27, 2015)

No invite yet ??      

Sent from my HM 1S using Tapatalk


----------



## chinkyjenn (Jan 26, 2017)

not yet


----------



## FFacs (Jul 6, 2016)

tchinyi said:


> Dude, we submitted EOI almost the same time, once you received yours, mine is on the way....
> 
> When you look at https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Visa-1/190- , stated :
> 
> ...



I've given my understanding of the process in your comment, above.


----------



## ojhasuman (Mar 23, 2017)

Hi,

Following are my details:

Occupation: Developer Programmer (261312)
PTE-A: S-90/W-90/L-90/R-89
EOI: 7 March 2017
Points: 65 + 5 = 70 (5 with NSW Nomination)

I applied for both 189 and 190 (NSW). How likely is it that I will get invited for either of these and how soon.


----------



## ojhasuman (Mar 23, 2017)

chinkyjenn said:


> Same here!!! Been drinking to cope lol
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk



You have got pretty good points. You should get invited soon. Good luck!!!


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

ojhasuman said:


> Hi,
> 
> Following are my details:
> 
> ...


It's touch and go. I think March 15 round has unofficial cut-off date of around 17 Feb. So, it moved 19 days. Basically slightly over one more round left and it needs to move another 18 days for you to receive invite. Hopefully you will get it but will be the last few person to get it. You will find out March 29.


----------



## Darshana (Mar 1, 2017)

Another day wasted


----------



## ojhasuman (Mar 23, 2017)

zaback21 said:


> It's touch and go. I think March 15 round has unofficial cut-off date of around 17 Feb. So, it moved 19 days. Basically slightly over one more round left and it needs to move another 18 days for you to receive invite. Hopefully you will get it but will be the last few person to get it. You will find out March 29.


Hi zaback21,

Thank you for the reply. Are you waiting for an invitation since Jan 25?


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

ojhasuman said:


> Hi zaback21,
> 
> Thank you for the reply. Are you waiting for an invitation since Jan 25?


Yes. My quota is finished, I will have to wait till July now.


----------



## jsabarish (Sep 7, 2016)

Zazback - quota over for 189 or 190 ?

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

jsabarish said:


> Zazback - quota over for 189 or 190 ?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


Quota for 189. There is no quota for 190, but usually each state has a certain goal every year like NSW a total of 4000 for all occupations.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Quiet day


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Heprex (Dec 21, 2016)

Quite a depressing month. (Hoping I'm wrong)


----------



## aisleandrow (Feb 9, 2017)

andreyx108b said:


> Quiet day
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


There is still hope. Tomorrow perhaps.


----------



## commie_rick (Dec 15, 2012)

Zidane's Daddy said:


> Dude, does NSW take long to approve invitation submissions? I know I'm being too eager but as far as I have see n NSW 190 cases the approvals come in approx 2 weeks. It is almost 3 for me now!
> 
> And didn't see many accountants invited by NSW in immitracker.


I waited for 3 weeks


----------



## Eviferns (Feb 7, 2017)

aisleandrow said:


> andreyx108b said:
> 
> 
> > Quiet day
> ...


Yes tomorrow


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

andreyx108b said:


> Quiet day
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Quit march month too :| 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

aisleandrow said:


> There is still hope. Tomorrow perhaps.


yes, sure. Lets hope.


----------



## chinkyjenn (Jan 26, 2017)

Fingers crossed tomorrow will be a good Friday!

Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


----------



## Ahmed Noor Awan (Feb 18, 2017)

Heprex said:


> Quite a depressing month. (Hoping I'm wrong)


Yes ! such a depressing March !


----------



## Ahmed Noor Awan (Feb 18, 2017)

@ Zaback ! do you think on this coming Friday NSW release some invitations ? i mean as per previous pattern they were sent invitations on Monday, please comment.


----------



## Ku_ (Jul 6, 2016)

I think its gonna be next friday (31st) .. a big round of invites!!


----------



## chamomilesix (Jan 11, 2017)

We should start making a bet on this, so even if there's no invitation, some of us will win some money (win-win)


----------



## Pkarl (Nov 6, 2016)

chinkyjenn said:


> It's actually on my signature but you probably can't see it from the app. Here I pasted
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey chinkyjenn, you've got some really good PTE scores. Got any pointers? I've been trying to improve my speaking, but it jus ain't happening!


----------



## ojhasuman (Mar 23, 2017)

chamomilesix said:


> We should start making a bet on this, so even if there's no invitation, some of us will win some money (win-win)


Hi chamomilesix, did you submit 190 application? Your signature shows you are already invited by NSW.


----------



## ojhasuman (Mar 23, 2017)

Ku_ said:


> I think its gonna be next friday (31st) .. a big round of invites!!


Hi Ku,

I think you are right. May by NSW is waiting for some occupations to reach ceiling so that they are bound to submit for NSW nomination when invited.


----------



## ojhasuman (Mar 23, 2017)

Pkarl said:


> Hey chinkyjenn, you've got some really good PTE scores. Got any pointers? I've been trying to improve my speaking, but it jus ain't happening!


Hi Pkarl,

For speaking best formula is "keep speaking"- even if it is ********. Do not worry too much about mistakes or mispronounciation - "DON'T MAKE MISTAKE OF CORRECTING YOURSELF". This will lower your fulency score and hence overall speaking score.


----------



## Svetulchi (Feb 22, 2017)

Ku_ said:


> I think its gonna be next friday (31st) .. a big round of invites!!


Why do you think about next week Friday? Lets hope for tomorrow.


----------



## Ku_ (Jul 6, 2016)

Svetulchi said:


> Why do you think about next week Friday? Lets hope for tomorrow.


Hope!! that's all we can do my friend!!:fingerscrossed:


----------



## Pkarl (Nov 6, 2016)

ojhasuman said:


> Hi Pkarl,
> 
> For speaking best formula is "keep speaking"- even if it is ********. Do not worry too much about mistakes or mispronounciation - "DON'T MAKE MISTAKE OF CORRECTING YOURSELF". This will lower your fulency score and hence overall speaking score.


Thank you chinkyjenn! 
All these automated systems I say! I've heard this one before and have implemented it, but it's still frustrating. My conspiracy theory is that its a rigged system.
In how many attempts did you get this score with? I've done 2 so far worth 10 points, but I'm gunning for 20 (79+).


----------



## Pkarl (Nov 6, 2016)

I mean, Thank you ojhasuman!


----------



## Zidane's Daddy (Feb 28, 2017)

Pkarl said:


> Thank you chinkyjenn!
> All these automated systems I say! I've heard this one before and have implemented it, but it's still frustrating. My conspiracy theory is that its a rigged system.
> In how many attempts did you get this score with? I've done 2 so far worth 10 points, but I'm gunning for 20 (79+).


Doubt the software is rigged it is just how it picks up what you say, read, write etc. PTE has its own official sample test you can purchase perhaps you can try that or get a CD from someone who has done it already. I scored 90 in first try even though I did mess up a tad bit on one question in the speaking part.


----------



## Pkarl (Nov 6, 2016)

Zidane's Daddy said:


> Doubt the software is rigged it is just how it picks up what you say, read, write etc. PTE has its own official sample test you can purchase perhaps you can try that or get a CD from someone who has done it already. I scored 90 in first try even though I did mess up a tad bit on one question in the speaking part.


Damn Zidane! That's awesome  

I've done the practice tests, the scored ones, twice! Almost seems unfair... Almost like my future could depend on an English test ? speaking writing listening are all good, it's just the speaking and fluency that I strike out with. Anyways I'll keep trying while the 55+5 nsw 190 EOI marinates. God help me!

Hoping for everyone that it rains invites in March!


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

Pkarl said:


> Thank you chinkyjenn!
> All these automated systems I say! I've heard this one before and have implemented it, but it's still frustrating. My conspiracy theory is that its a rigged system.
> In how many attempts did you get this score with? I've done 2 so far worth 10 points, but I'm gunning for 20 (79+).


PTE Software needs to understand what you saying. Speak with an open mouth more and have a good flow and not stop by trying to correct yourself if you make a mistake, make as many mistake you want (though try not to) just speak with a clear Pronunciation and good Oral Fluency.

This might help : http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...tralia/672738-pte-exam-1636.html#post12015801


----------



## Pkarl (Nov 6, 2016)

zaback21 said:


> Pkarl said:
> 
> 
> > Thank you chinkyjenn!
> ...


Thanks zaback! Good to know info. I'll be checking the link.


----------



## ojhasuman (Mar 23, 2017)

Pkarl said:


> Thank you chinkyjenn!
> All these automated systems I say! I've heard this one before and have implemented it, but it's still frustrating. My conspiracy theory is that its a rigged system.
> In how many attempts did you get this score with? I've done 2 so far worth 10 points, but I'm gunning for 20 (79+).


Hi Pkarl,

Following is my PTE-A test history:

Attempt 1: S- 72, L- 89, W- 86, R - 72
Attempt 2: S- 90, L- 90, W- 90, R- 89


----------



## chinkyjenn (Jan 26, 2017)

Svetulchi said:


> Why do you think about next week Friday? Lets hope for tomorrow.


Yeah I am rooting for today  or I am about to lose hope



Pkarl said:


> Thank you chinkyjenn!
> All these automated systems I say! I've heard this one before and have implemented it, but it's still frustrating. My conspiracy theory is that its a rigged system.
> In how many attempts did you get this score with? I've done 2 so far worth 10 points, but I'm gunning for 20 (79+).


haha I think it is just a software and you need to know how to beat it. 
For speaking, I would say, speak fast and clear. Open your mouth like what Zaback suggested. Fluency is the KEY. 
Writing for PTE is quite easy compared to IELTS. There are lots of available material on the internet such as past essay topics. I did 3 attempts altogether for my score


----------



## ojhasuman (Mar 23, 2017)

Hi guys,

I just got the invitation from NSW.


----------



## sudhaeci (Jan 10, 2015)

ojhasuman said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I just got the invitation from NSW.


Today? Your signature shows no detail. Please clarify.


----------



## ojhasuman (Mar 23, 2017)

sudhaeci said:


> Today? Your signature shows no detail. Please clarify.



Hi sudhaeci,

I have not yet updated my signature. Will do that now.


----------



## sudhaeci (Jan 10, 2015)

ojhasuman said:


> Hi sudhaeci,
> 
> I have not yet updated my signature. Will do that now.


Excellent! I see you've just received it around 10am this morning. I hope the selection is still on and the rest of us receive it too


----------



## jsabarish (Sep 7, 2016)

Hey Congrats, can you post your details pls ?

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## chinkyjenn (Jan 26, 2017)

ojhasuman said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I just got the invitation from NSW.


aww really? congratulations! 
I lodged mine in Feb but haven't received an invitation  

Do you think NSW is still going to issue some more today or this afternoon?


----------



## ojhasuman (Mar 23, 2017)

chinkyjenn said:


> aww really? congratulations!
> I lodged mine in Feb but haven't received an invitation
> 
> Do you think NSW is still going to issue some more today or this afternoon?


Hi chinkyjenn,

Your points look good. You should be invited soon. Good luck!!

What is your points for English? I think NSW prefers the ones with 20 in English.


----------



## chamomilesix (Jan 11, 2017)

Congratulations!! Finally, some invites.


----------



## chinkyjenn (Jan 26, 2017)

ojhasuman said:


> Hi chinkyjenn,
> 
> Your points look good. You should be invited soon. Good luck!!
> 
> What is your points for English? I think NSW prefers the ones with 20 in English.


Hey.. My english is 20 points too


----------



## Pkarl (Nov 6, 2016)

ojhasuman said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I just got the invitation from NSW.


Congrats pal!


----------



## chinkyjenn (Jan 26, 2017)

only 1 invitation so far guys?


----------



## Darshana (Mar 1, 2017)

ojhasuman said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I just got the invitation from NSW.


CN you please share your EOI date?


----------



## chinkyjenn (Jan 26, 2017)

Darshana said:


> CN you please share your EOI date?


It's on 7th of March.. It's actually on his signature


----------



## Darshana (Mar 1, 2017)

chinkyjenn said:


> Darshana said:
> 
> 
> > CN you please share your EOI date?
> ...


Oh... I can't see the signature.. well not 221111 then I guess... It'll come... I believe they do send it till 5pm Australian time... So let's not lose hope


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

ojhasuman said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I just got the invitation from NSW.


Congrats hasuman !  kindly update immitracker if applicable!

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## krishnakumar_duddu (Feb 19, 2017)

ojhasuman said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I just got the invitation from NSW.


Congrats Suman !! 

-----------------------------------------------
ANZCO - 263111 (Computer Network & Systems Engg)
SC 190 - EOI : 21/3/2017 - 70 points (65 +5)
Invitation - Awaiting.


----------



## Eviferns (Feb 7, 2017)

Any invites for 261111 today?


----------



## maraikayer (Feb 28, 2017)

Hey guys I got NSW invite today


----------



## Eviferns (Feb 7, 2017)

maraikayer said:


> Hey guys I got NSW invite today


Wow awesome news. Congratulations 
Can you give your code details and eoi date


----------



## meenal_sm (Apr 15, 2014)

maraikayer said:


> Hey guys I got NSW invite today


Whats your English Points? 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## maraikayer (Feb 28, 2017)

Eviferns said:


> Wow awesome news. Congratulations
> Can you give your code details and eoi date


Aeronautical Engineer 233911
English - 20 points (PTE 79+)
Age - 30 points 
Education - 15 points

EOI 189/190 - 65 points 22 FEB 2017


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

maraikayer said:


> Hey guys I got NSW invite today


Congrats ! Good to see finally an engineer !


----------



## ajay23888 (Dec 27, 2015)

maraikayer said:


> Hey guys I got NSW invite today


Congrats bro 

Sent from my HM 1S using Tapatalk


----------



## victor0712 (Dec 6, 2016)

Looks like only 1 invite for 2613*!


----------



## maraikayer (Feb 28, 2017)

meenal_sm said:


> Whats your English Points?
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


20 points for English PTE all 79+


----------



## ajay23888 (Dec 27, 2015)

ojhasuman said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I just got the invitation from NSW.


Congrats bro

Sent from my HM 1S using Tapatalk


----------



## Ku_ (Jul 6, 2016)

No invites for accountants??


----------



## sudhaeci (Jan 10, 2015)

Well, looks like it aint a bulk invite today  almost 4PM and just got to hear about two invites here and the reality beyond this forum could just be a few more but not a lot. So next Friday?


----------



## ajay23888 (Dec 27, 2015)

One Indian told some day before he got mail on 11 30 ist, so we can still expect something. 

Sent from my HM 1S using Tapatalk


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

ajay23888 said:


> One Indian told some day before he got mail on 11 30 ist, so we can still expect something.
> 
> Sent from my HM 1S using Tapatalk


I have seen invite till 12: 30. So, still one more hour to go.


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

ojhasuman said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I just got the invitation from NSW.





maraikayer said:


> Hey guys I got NSW invite today


Please update immitracker. It will help people. Thanks


----------



## Eviferns (Feb 7, 2017)

sudhaeci said:


> Well, looks like it aint a bulk invite today
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks like a trickle for now...hoping they send out bulk invites in the last half hour


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

maraikayer said:


> Hey guys I got NSW invite today


Congrats maraikayer buddy ! Kindly update immitracker if applicable 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## victor0712 (Dec 6, 2016)

Eviferns said:


> Looks like a trickle for now...hoping they send out bulk invites in the last half hour


lol


----------



## Eviferns (Feb 7, 2017)

victor0712 said:


> Eviferns said:
> 
> 
> > Looks like a trickle for now...hoping they send out bulk invites in the last half hour
> ...


 that's all we can do, hope


----------



## Ku_ (Jul 6, 2016)

Eviferns said:


> that's all we can do, hope


This entire process of getting an invite is making me change the definition of HOPE!!


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

ojhasuman said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> 
> 
> I just got the invitation from NSW.




Congrats!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Too few invites issued  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sibuc (Sep 20, 2014)

Just saw an invitation in my email 

Hopefully next steps will go smooth (Finger crossed)


----------



## Darshana (Mar 1, 2017)

sibuc said:


> Just saw an invitation in my email
> 
> Hopefully next steps will go smooth (Finger crossed)


Congrats... Please share your occupation code, EOI date, points and what time the invite came in (sorry if it's on the signature... Can't see signatures for some reason)


----------



## sibuc (Sep 20, 2014)

Occupation: Construction Project Manager (133111)
Age: 26 (30)
Education: (15)
English: (10) PTE-A (7/1/2017)= LRSW (83,81,79,77)
SS: NSW (5)
Total Points: 55+5 (60)

EOI 190 NSW: 7/03/2017
Invitation NSW: 24/03/2017
Approval NSW: Waiting


----------



## Darshana (Mar 1, 2017)

sibuc said:


> Occupation: Construction Project Manager (133111)
> Age: 26 (30)
> Education: (15)
> English: (10) PTE-A (7/1/2017)= LRSW (83,81,79,77)
> ...


Thanks  all the best for your future proceedings!!


----------



## meenal_sm (Apr 15, 2014)

sibuc said:


> Just saw an invitation in my email
> 
> Hopefully next steps will go smooth (Finger crossed)


Congrats 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kevin23 (Mar 16, 2017)

Another Friday. RIP accountants. This is so painful to watch and go through.


----------



## Darshana (Mar 1, 2017)

Kevin23 said:


> Another Friday. RIP accountants. This is so painful to watch and go through.


Maybe they just Dint invite anyone from the prorated occupations... Hope lies in next week... Especially if 29th March 189 round isn't happening (that's what it shows in the website currently... Could even be a wrong update)


----------



## krishnakumar_duddu (Feb 19, 2017)

sibuc said:


> Occupation: Construction Project Manager (133111)
> 
> 
> EOI 190 NSW: 7/03/2017
> ...


Congrats !!

Any one out there got invitation for 263111 ?


----------



## Kevin23 (Mar 16, 2017)

Darshana said:


> Maybe they just Dint invite anyone from the prorated occupations... Hope lies in next week... Especially if 29th March 189 round isn't happening (that's what it shows in the website currently... Could even be a wrong update)


Interesting! It seems like the 29th Mar round has been cancelled. 
The result of the last round is out sooner than I expected.


----------



## Eviferns (Feb 7, 2017)

Kevin23 said:


> Darshana said:
> 
> 
> > Maybe they just Dint invite anyone from the prorated occupations... Hope lies in next week... Especially if 29th March 189 round isn't happening (that's what it shows in the website currently... Could even be a wrong update)
> ...


I think darshana is reffering to 189 round not happening on 29th
But we still have hope for 190 NSW. That will happen next week right??


----------



## Kevin23 (Mar 16, 2017)

Eviferns said:


> I think darshana is reffering to 189 round not happening on 29th
> But we still have hope for 190 NSW. That will happen next week right??


Yes, I think that what Darshana meant.


----------



## Snober (Jan 23, 2017)

Has anyone from HR got an.invite from NSW

Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


----------



## Ahmed Noor Awan (Feb 18, 2017)

Finally (2631) and (2339) under 189 officially closed for this year, hope now NSW guys wakeup and send bulk invitation for the rest of the guys.


----------



## natali-new (Sep 21, 2014)

Ahmed Noor Awan said:


> Finally (2631) and (2339) under 189 officially closed for this year, hope now NSW guys wakeup and send bulk invitation for the rest of the guys.


Was it announced ? They can return some double invitations into the queue))


----------



## Ahmed Noor Awan (Feb 18, 2017)

Other Engineering Professionals (2339) and Computer Network Professionals (2631) have exceeded thier ceiling for this programme year. No further invitations will be offered for these occupations until the 2017-2018 programme year.

Ref : SkillSelect


----------



## natali-new (Sep 21, 2014)

Ahmed Noor Awan said:


> Other Engineering Professionals (2339) and Computer Network Professionals (2631) have exceeded thier ceiling for this programme year. No further invitations will be offered for these occupations until the 2017-2018 programme year.
> 
> Ref : SkillSelect


I have read this link. But in fact I suppose the less quantity of ITA were used. Can they theoretically invite more people in case they will understand by end-jun that some ITA weren't used


----------



## Ahmed Noor Awan (Feb 18, 2017)

Hopefully, i also noticed they canceled the 29th invitation, whats the reason for this, any idea.


----------



## Abrockks (Sep 18, 2016)

Guys, any idea when I can expect an invitation from NSW, am completely frustrated with this long waiting period, when NSW will start inviting in bulk for 261111/12 with 65+5 with 10 language points and 10 experience point applicants? They have steadily issued some invitations for 65+5 but only for 10 language and 15 experience point applicants only. (ENG 10 + EXP 15)

Please refer my timeline below, is there any possibility that NSW will invite other 65 point applicants or applicants below existing benchmark as there are so many applicants like me with following points are patiently waiting for their turn since start of programme year


----------



## ozielover (Feb 21, 2017)

sibuc said:


> Just saw an invitation in my email
> 
> Hopefully next steps will go smooth (Finger crossed)


Hi Sibuc,
When you got the invitation/nomination from NSW, did the status of EOI changed to Invited or ? and do we receive the invitation in Inbox or Junk folder.


----------



## ozielover (Feb 21, 2017)

maraikayer said:


> Hey guys I got NSW invite today


HI Maraikayer,
When you got the invitation/nomination from NSW, did the status of EOI changed to Invited or ? and do we receive the invitation in Inbox or Junk folder.


----------



## sumitgupta22 (Sep 27, 2016)

With NSW delaying invitations, I think 60 pointers (for 2613) have a reason to worry. 

189 would be able to accommodate people with 65+ till 1st week of March at max(only 460 odd invitation left). Rest of guys (most if not all) will be looking for NSW nomination. Therefore, minimizing chances of 60 pointers waiting here.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

sumitgupta22 said:


> With NSW delaying invitations, I think 60 pointers (for 2613) have a reason to worry.
> 
> 189 would be able to accommodate people with 65+ till 1st week of March at max(only 460 odd invitation left). Rest of guys (most if not all) will be looking for NSW nomination. Therefore, minimizing chances of 60 pointers waiting here.


I think you should try one more time and get that 1 mark. I don't think 60 pointers will get any invite next July 2017 in 189 and with 60 points 10 English, it will be hard to get 190 NSW unless they invite like crazy. Plus it's surprising how you don't get good in Writing when your other sections are very good. Writing is usually the easiest PTE section. This tips might help : http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...tralia/672738-pte-exam-1636.html#post12015801


----------



## Fazil3 (Jul 20, 2016)

Sumit, I feel like banging my head on the floor after seeing your score. Just so so so close, not once, but twice man.. Dibp should consider the points to something like 15 for such scores...



sumitgupta22 said:


> With NSW delaying invitations, I think 60 pointers (for 2613) have a reason to worry.
> 
> 189 would be able to accommodate people with 65+ till 1st week of March at max(only 460 odd invitation left). Rest of guys (most if not all) will be looking for NSW nomination. Therefore, minimizing chances of 60 pointers waiting here.


----------



## Snober (Jan 23, 2017)

Hi all 
Has neone got invite for HR advisor from NSW. I am wondering if they wll invite any Hr advisors. I have 80 points including 5 from state. 

Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


----------



## umaerkhan (Nov 7, 2016)

mike129 said:


> Dears,
> 
> I have total 55 points and submitted EOI for NSW since January 2nd 2017(Almost 3 months now) .My CSOL: Computer network & systems Engineer ...Any idea when I might get an invite to apply for state sponsorship ?




Same occup n my eoi since sep 2016 . Dont know y they don't give to pur occup. Suggest u try increase pte or Victoria 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## umaerkhan (Nov 7, 2016)

krishnakumar_duddu said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> My points are as below.
> 
> ...




There r chances for u but y not 189 u have good points 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mike129 (Nov 4, 2013)

tchinyi said:


> Dude, we submitted EOI almost the same time, once you received yours, mine is on the way....
> 
> When you look at https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Visa-1/190- , stated :
> 
> ...


Yeah buddy i guess we are in the same boat ,My agent keeps assuring me I will get invite but i dunno how true is this cause my points are low 55 only..I think you can make another EOI without extra cost..The actual payment will be when you get invited..But if you get the state sponsorship you should stay in that state for 2 years....


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

mike129 said:


> Yeah buddy i guess we are in the same boat ,My agent keeps assuring me I will get invite but i dunno how true is this cause my points are low 55 only..I think you can make another EOI without extra cost..The actual payment will be when you get invited..But if you get the state sponsorship you should stay in that state for 2 years.


What's your occupation code ? Plus EOI is not that hard to fill. You can create one. This might help : http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...-190-sol-csol-what-1st-thing-i-should-do.html


----------



## mike129 (Nov 4, 2013)

zaback21 said:


> What's your occupation code ? Plus EOI is not that hard to fill. You can create one. This might help : http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...-190-sol-csol-what-1st-thing-i-should-do.html


Hello My friend..Kindly find below details..


----------



## srogue (Jan 14, 2017)

mike129 said:


> Hello My friend..Kindly find below details..


Based on quick search on your occupational code (2613 Computer Network Professionals), the chances of you receiving an invite at 55 pts is nil. Your code is on the pro rata list, so you would either have to get at least 65 pts to get in the waiting list. That is if you could manage to score 20 pts for English. If you manage to get 65 pts then your chances are better, however, there are only 464 spots remaining for your occupation.

____________________________
Code: 2211 Accountant (General)
Age: 30
Education: 15
Aus Study: 5
PTE-A: 20
EOI: 14/1/17 70+5 pts
Nomination: 17/2/17
Nomination application: 25/2/17
Approved and invited: 16/3/17
190 lodgement: pending


----------



## mike129 (Nov 4, 2013)

srogue said:


> Based on quick search on your occupational code (2613 Computer Network Professionals), the chances of you receiving an invite at 55 pts is nil. Your code is on the pro rata list, so you would either have to get at least 65 pts to get in the waiting list. That is if you could manage to score 20 pts for English. If you manage to get 65 pts then your chances are better, however, there are only 464 spots remaining for your occupation.
> 
> ____________________________
> Code: 2211 Accountant (General)
> ...


Thank you for your input ..but as per my understanding that pro rata list isn't related to subclass 190 (state sponsorship)?


----------



## srogue (Jan 14, 2017)

Either way you are most likely competing with other people who has the same code as yours at 65+5 points. I think improving your English score is very crucial in securing an invite since you don't even have some experience on record.


----------



## mike129 (Nov 4, 2013)

srogue said:


> Either way you are most likely competing with other people who has the same code as yours at 65+5 points. I think improving your English score is very crucial in securing an invite since you don't even have some experience on record.


I have 5 years exp. in the same field but ACS deducted 4 years ...which messed up the whole thing..but you are right i need to improve my points through English.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

mike129 said:


> Hello My friend..Kindly find below details..





mike129 said:


> Thank you for your input ..but as per my understanding that pro rata list isn't related to subclass 190 (state sponsorship)?


srogue already answered it. But if you are applying to NSW 190, which I think you only can since no exp, then NSW also uses the same method to select applicant. Higher pointers first, so your chance for NSW is also almost nil. So, you need 20 English points and 65 total for July 2017 invite. You have 3.5 months, so keep on trying. Some people gave exam 27 times as I have heard. So, you can get it.

This will help : http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...tralia/672738-pte-exam-1636.html#post12015801

http://www.industry.nsw.gov.au/live...-nominated-migration-190/selecting-applicants


----------



## sabhishek982 (Aug 6, 2016)

Fazil3 said:


> Sumit, I feel like banging my head on the floor after seeing your score. Just so so so close, not once, but twice man.. Dibp should consider the points to something like 15 for such scores...


Hi Fazil,

When are you expecting your invite from NSW?


----------



## Oz_man (Mar 10, 2017)

Hi,

I submitted EOI's on 22nd March for 189 and 190 for NSW as below, for System analyst role,


1) NSW 190 Sub class: 70 points including SS
( Age 25, Edu 15, Eng 20 ( L 90, R 87, W 90, S 90), Exp 5, and SS 5)

2) 189 Sub class: 65 points

Please let me know is there any chance by when I may expect to get 190 NSW ITA?
as I know there is long backlog for 189 subclass for system analyst role with 65 points, the waiting period is an year?

Thanks


----------



## chamomilesix (Jan 11, 2017)

Oz_man said:


> Hi,
> 
> I submitted EOI's on 22nd March for 189 and 190 for NSW as below, for System analyst role,
> 
> ...


Check Immitracker to analyse the probability of invitation for your occupation. It looks pretty good, there's a bit of a queue tho for 190.


----------



## rathishbin (Feb 21, 2017)

Hi,

The Occupation Code 2631** has exceeded the ceiling quota (1426) by 56 invitations. Does that mean the invitation issued earlier are not utilized fully and can we still expect the invitations to happen for 189 ?


----------



## desiaussie (Dec 2, 2015)

Can they reject the applications during the grant process as they have received many applications


----------



## Fazil3 (Jul 20, 2016)

There is no chance for an invite now unless I improve my points..




sabhishek982 said:


> Hi Fazil,
> 
> When are you expecting your invite from NSW?


----------



## Peppe91o (Mar 25, 2017)

Hello guys is there any chance for a chemical engineer (233111) with 55+5 points to get invited?
Thanks


----------



## sabhishek982 (Aug 6, 2016)

Fazil3 said:


> There is no chance for an invite now unless I improve my points..


Ah! And why do u think so, u have 60+5 which I think is good to get invite for 261313 right?

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## maraikayer (Feb 28, 2017)

Fazil3 said:


> There is no chance for an invite now unless I improve my points..


Why don't you try PTE ? I had overall 7 in IELTS but managed to get 79+ in PTE. I personally believe you can increase your English scores.


----------



## FFacs (Jul 6, 2016)

rathishbin said:


> Hi,
> 
> The Occupation Code 2631** has exceeded the ceiling quota (1426) by 56 invitations. Does that mean the invitation issued earlier are not utilized fully and can we still expect the invitations to happen for 189 ?


No, it means they messed up and invited when the ceiling had been reached. They pay no attention to which invites are actually used; I imagine they bake a ratio into the numbers when calculating the number of invites.

I'd be surprised if they make the same mistake again for other skills. Looks like the system checks only at the beginning of a round if there are invites left, rather than invite-by-invite. That'll be fixed I would guess, or a manual workaround put in place.


----------



## ozielover (Feb 21, 2017)

Dear All,

Please advise, how would i know once i get the NSW nomination other than getting an email. Will the status in EOI changes if i am nominated. Little worried, if i miss the email, everyday i log into EOI and check the status.


----------



## chamomilesix (Jan 11, 2017)

desiaussie said:


> Can they reject the applications during the grant process as they have received many applications


No, but they can postpone your grant if they have reached their visa quota for this financial year.


----------



## spark53 (Oct 26, 2015)

ozielover said:


> Dear All,
> 
> Please advise, how would i know once i get the NSW nomination other than getting an email. Will the status in EOI changes if i am nominated. Little worried, if i miss the email, everyday i log into EOI and check the status.


Yes, you will see the change in EOI screen.

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## desiaussie (Dec 2, 2015)

chamomilesix said:


> No, but they can postpone your grant if they have reached their visa quota for this financial year.


As we are approaching towards july, will they speed up the process and will continue working at their own pace


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

They still should have 1000+ spots to be used (imho) so i think we should expect at least 2 more bulk invites in the coming months - and it should not happen later then april.


----------



## Oz_man (Mar 10, 2017)

spark53 said:


> Yes, you will see the change in EOI screen.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk



Hi , Please let me know for 190 State nomination
1) After getting invitation , is there another round for approval from state which we need to wait?
2) For approval from state should we again upload the documents and where?
3) When will be lodge the actual visa application, and again upload the same documents we used for state sponsor approval?

Please let me know as I see other forum member timelines, there is Invite, Approval and Visa Lodge, so I am confused about what approval there are referring to.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

Oz_man said:


> Hi , Please let me know for 190 State nomination
> 1) After getting invitation , is there another round for approval from state which we need to wait?
> 2) For approval from state should we again upload the documents and where?
> 3) When will be lodge the actual visa application, and again upload the same documents we used for state sponsor approval?
> ...


1. Yes.

2. This link has everything you need Skilled nominated migration (190) - Live & Work in New South Wales

3. When you get Apply PR Visa option in EOI. All those + more.

This might help : http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...australia/1227801-189-invite-how-proceed.html


----------



## grajesh115 (Dec 23, 2016)

Hi Guys

need info on state sponsorsip, what is the chance of getting invite with 65 poinsts for Software Engineering - 261313 code. 

Rgds
Rajesh.


----------



## jaguar123 (Mar 22, 2017)

I had submitted NSW EOI on 15/Dec/16.
My points are 65+5.
PTE 65+ in each
code:233512 
Mechanical engineer
When can I expect invitation.
I had nomination from WA in DEc. but I did not accepted. Does this affect my EOI and not getting the invitation from NSW?


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

jaguar123 said:


> I had submitted NSW EOI on 15/Dec/16.
> My points are 65+5.
> PTE 65+ in each
> code:233512
> ...


No it does not.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

grajesh115 said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> need info on state sponsorsip, what is the chance of getting invite with 65 poinsts for Software Engineering - 261313 code.
> 
> ...


60 + 5? Many are waiting. 

65 + 5? Go with sc189.


----------



## rathishbin (Feb 21, 2017)

andreyx108b said:


> 60 + 5? Many are waiting.
> 
> 65 + 5? Go with sc189.


Hi Andrey,

If the NSW cutoff comes down to 60 points for the ICT occupation codes. Should we assume the NSW will start invitation from 21 July 2016 onwards (last time when 189 invited with 60 cutoff) or will it be on a case by case basis.


----------



## krishnakumar_duddu (Feb 19, 2017)

umaerkhan said:


> There r chances for u but y not 189 u have good points
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Glad to hear that I have chances for 190 with 65+5. Also trying hard to improve my PTE-A scores so that can claim 10 more.

I don't think I will get invite for 189, as I can claim on 60 points (cannot claim partner points as partner skill is not in SOL). Also I see my occupation (263111) has reached the ceiling for this year so no hope for 189 with 60 points.


----------



## Naveenk14 (Mar 4, 2016)

Hello Everyone, I have applied for 489 NSW under 261313 (Software Emgineer). Total Points - 70 . However, I have 6.5 overall score in ielts. I have submitted my EOI, Do I have any chances of getting invitation undee 489


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chamomilesix (Jan 11, 2017)

Naveenk14 said:


> Hello Everyone, I have applied for 489 NSW under 261313 (Software Emgineer). Total Points - 70 . However, I have 6.5 overall score in ielts. I have submitted my EOI, Do I have any chances of getting invitation undee 489
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Which region? 70 points should be decent to get a nomination. With 489 you don't wait for an invitation, unlike 190. I applied for a 489 nomination to Northern Inland (NSW), and I received the nomination within 2 weeks.


----------



## Naveenk14 (Mar 4, 2016)

chamomilesix said:


> Which region? 70 points should be decent to get a nomination. With 489 you don't wait for an invitation, unlike 190. I applied for a 489 nomination to Northern Inland (NSW), and I received the nomination within 2 weeks.




Was it under software engineer category ?



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sibuc (Sep 20, 2014)

ozielover said:


> Hi Sibuc,
> When you got the invitation/nomination from NSW, did the status of EOI changed to Invited or ? and do we receive the invitation in Inbox or Junk folder.


I received an email from industry services NSW


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Lets hope for a good week!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Eviferns (Feb 7, 2017)

andreyx108b said:


> Lets hope for a good week!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes hoping for the best!


----------



## Ku_ (Jul 6, 2016)

189 invitation rounds seem to be next in April only.. Any Possibilities of NSW invites happening in March? Experts pls shed some light.. Trend as normally been of NSW round happening post 189 round..


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Ku_ said:


> 189 invitation rounds seem to be next in April only.. Any Possibilities of NSW invites happening in March? Experts pls shed some light.. Trend as normally been of NSW round happening post 189 round..




Sure. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ku_ (Jul 6, 2016)

andreyx108b said:


> Sure.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sure as in??


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Ku_ said:


> Sure as in??


Sure we will see some invites  they have a lot of unused spots it seems... (i hope i am not wrong)


----------



## Zidane's Daddy (Feb 28, 2017)

Got my NSW approval today


----------



## Darshana (Mar 1, 2017)

Zidane's Daddy said:


> Got my NSW approval today


Congrats


----------



## jsabarish (Sep 7, 2016)

Zidane's Daddy said:


> Got my NSW approval today


Congratulations!

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Zidane's Daddy said:


> Got my NSW approval today


Congrats Materazzi!


----------



## sumitgupta22 (Sep 27, 2016)

zaback21 said:


> I think you should try one more time and get that 1 mark. I don't think 60 pointers will get any invite next July 2017 in 189 and with 60 points 10 English, it will be hard to get 190 NSW unless they invite like crazy. Plus it's surprising how you don't get good in Writing when your other sections are very good. Writing is usually the easiest PTE section. This tips might help : http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...tralia/672738-pte-exam-1636.html#post12015801


Thanks zaback for your advise. I have booked another test on 6thApril2017. One last time I am going to try my luck. .. will definitely refer your documents.


----------



## HARINDERJEET (Jan 21, 2017)

Can anyone suggest:

Code 233511
a) Can a person with skill assessment from Engineers Australia can apply under 489.
b) is it recommended to go for 489 instead of 189/190.


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

andreyx108b said:


> Sure we will see some invites  they have a lot of unused spots it seems... (i hope i am not wrong)


I second that.


----------



## sibuc (Sep 20, 2014)

Zidane's Daddy said:


> Got my NSW approval today


Congrats !!

Did you receive an email or did you get notified on your EOI.


----------



## Wasi 1972 (Jun 19, 2016)

Dear Senior (@chamomilesix),
Can I apply for any NSW regional 489 with anzsco 224999 although it is not open in any regional skill list?


----------



## Conaern (Feb 2, 2017)

sumitgupta22 said:


> Thanks zaback for your advise. I have booked another test on 6thApril2017. One last time I am going to try my luck. .. will definitely refer your documents.


Wow that's so close. I also received my 2nd attempt PTE score today, my speaking is below 79 as the first time again :hurt: It is 76, I am doing something wrong but couldn't figure it out yet. Good luck with your next exam.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

sumitgupta22 said:


> Thanks zaback for your advise. I have booked another test on 6thApril2017. One last time I am going to try my luck. .. will definitely refer your documents.


Not one last time, but till you get it. People have given it 27 times I have heard. You are only on your 4th attempt.


----------



## Zidane's Daddy (Feb 28, 2017)

sibuc said:


> Congrats !!
> 
> Did you receive an email or did you get notified on your EOI.


Yes received an email from NSW confirming approval of nomination. Then you will also receive an email from SkillSelect saying you have an invitation to apply from skill select.


----------



## Zidane's Daddy (Feb 28, 2017)

zaback21 said:


> Not one last time, but till you get it. People have given it 27 times I have heard. You are only on your 4th attempt.


That's true. These English tests are money making business for them so there can always be conspiracy theories but unfortunately that is the 2nd most important thing for Australia GSM so got to do it no matter what.


----------



## natali-new (Sep 21, 2014)

Zidane's Daddy said:


> zaback21 said:
> 
> 
> > Not one last time, but till you get it. People have given it 27 times I have heard. You are only on your 4th attempt.
> ...


We had about 5-7 attempts in Ielts to reach 7 score in each


----------



## Dumbledore (Mar 24, 2017)

Zidane's Daddy said:


> That's true. These English tests are money making business for them so there can always be conspiracy theories but unfortunately that is the 2nd most important thing for Australia GSM so got to do it no matter what.


True. I got 79+ on my 4th attempt and had been planning to take a few more till I got it. 

Now with 75 for 189 I'm not sure I'll make it in April. Only 200 places left for accountants. I wish I had started the process earlier...


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

Dumbledore said:


> True. I got 79+ on my 4th attempt and had been planning to take a few more till I got it.
> 
> Now with 75 for 189 I'm not sure I'll make it in April. Only 200 places left for accountants. I wish I had started the process earlier...


With 75 you will get invited 12 April. The cut-off is 70 so all 75 pointers will be invited.

Time to start your visa lodgement process and get PCC, medical done now so you can apply on 12 April.

This might help : http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...-what-1st-thing-i-should-do.html#post12199057 3rd Post


----------



## Zidane's Daddy (Feb 28, 2017)

Dumbledore said:


> True. I got 79+ on my 4th attempt and had been planning to take a few more till I got it.
> 
> Now with 75 for 189 I'm not sure I'll make it in April. Only 200 places left for accountants. I wish I had started the process earlier...


75 has a very good chance of receiving invitation in the next coming round. Only 70-ers need to worry about the visa cut off date on the skillselect results.

Good luck!


----------



## Oz_man (Mar 10, 2017)

Zidane's Daddy said:


> 75 has a very good chance of receiving invitation in the next coming round. Only 70-ers need to worry about the visa cut off date on the skillselect results.
> 
> Good luck!



Hi ,

For Systems analyst skill,

Based on above response, is it impossible to get invitation for NSW Sponsorship with 70 points( 65+5 SS Points), I am having superior rating in English ( 3 sections 90, and Reading 89) for ICT System analyst, as I have lost hope for 189, as I have meager 65 points, so are there no hopes for invite?

Thanks


----------



## jsabarish (Sep 7, 2016)

Oz_man said:


> Hi ,
> 
> For Systems analyst skill,
> 
> ...


The points criteria is for Accountants profession. 

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## Eviferns (Feb 7, 2017)

Do u guys think there will be a bulk invite this week?


----------



## ANAIN (Mar 20, 2017)

Hi Guys

Any chance of getting NSW invite on 60+5(SS) for 261313


----------



## ozielover (Feb 21, 2017)

Zidane's Daddy said:


> Yes received an email from NSW confirming approval of nomination. Then you will also receive an email from SkillSelect saying you have an invitation to apply from skill select.


Other than the email notification from NSW. Did the status of EOI (once you logged into EOI)changed to INVITED once you received the first nomination email from NSW. Your reply will help if anyone misses the email or never notice the email. Most aspirants check the EOI status everyday.


----------



## Peppe91o (Mar 25, 2017)

Which one are the rarest Anzacs code?
Is 23311 considered common or pretty rare?
Thanks


----------



## chamomilesix (Jan 11, 2017)

Peppe91o said:


> Which one are the rarest Anzacs code?
> Is 23311 considered common or pretty rare?
> Thanks


That's rare. Why?


----------



## Zidane's Daddy (Feb 28, 2017)

ozielover said:


> Other than the email notification from NSW. Did the status of EOI (once you logged into EOI)changed to INVITED once you received the first nomination email from NSW. Your reply will help if anyone misses the email or never notice the email. Most aspirants check the EOI status everyday.


When you first receive an email from NSW saying "Invitation to Apply for State Nomination" your EOI status in SkillSelect does not change. Only after you receive an email from NSW saying "Application for State Nomination approved" and then also another email from SkillSelect saying you have an invitation to apply for SC190 visa, will your EOI status change to INVITED.


----------



## Peppe91o (Mar 25, 2017)

chamomilesix said:


> That's rare. Why?


Because I'm a chemical engineer anzsco code 23111 and I applied for Nsw with 55+5 points.
As the occupation is the first factor for invitation I was wondering if I have any chance for an invitation.


----------



## ozielover (Feb 21, 2017)

Zidane's Daddy said:


> When you first receive an email from NSW saying "Invitation to Apply for State Nomination" your EOI status in SkillSelect does not change. Only after you receive an email from NSW saying "Application for State Nomination approved" and then also another email from SkillSelect saying you have an invitation to apply for SC190 visa, will your EOI status change to INVITED.


Thank you for that info. so no intimation will be made in EOI. How about in the correspondence tab, any new entry will appear. So does that mean, email is the only notification that we are nominated and we need to check the mailbox without missing any bit of emails.


----------



## Zidane's Daddy (Feb 28, 2017)

ozielover said:


> Thank you for that info. so no intimation will be made in EOI. How about in the correspondence tab, any new entry will appear. So does that mean, email is the only notification that we are nominated and we need to check the mailbox without missing any bit of emails.


Yes the correspondence tab will also get updated but only when you receive the SkillSelect invitation after NSW has approved your nomination application. But unfortunately yes, emails are the most important point of contact. No sms or calls.


----------



## ozielover (Feb 21, 2017)

Zidane's Daddy said:


> Yes the correspondence tab will also get updated but only when you receive the SkillSelect invitation after NSW has approved your nomination application. But unfortunately yes, emails are the most important point of contact. No sms or calls.


Thank you so much, your feedbacks are very helpful. all the best for the grant.


----------



## Singh1987 (Mar 28, 2017)

*waiting for invite*

Hi,

i have lodged my EOI with 65 points in 189 and 190 points in NSW for systems analyst. I have been waiting for 3 months but haven't heard anything yet.

any suggestions?


----------



## chamomilesix (Jan 11, 2017)

Peppe91o said:


> Because I'm a chemical engineer anzsco code 23111 and I applied for Nsw with 55+5 points.
> As the occupation is the first factor for invitation I was wondering if I have any chance for an invitation.


Might want to check immitracker for that. Engineerings are not very popular for NSW. We don't get as much love as IT occupations. Since yours is still in SOL, you might get an invitation, but might need to wait for a long time. There was a batch of civils who recently got an invitation, who had waited for 10 months.


----------



## Conaern (Feb 2, 2017)

chamomilesix said:


> Might want to check immitracker for that. Engineerings are not very popular for NSW. We don't get as much love as IT occupations. Since yours is still in SOL, you might get an invitation, but might need to wait for a long time. There was a batch of civils who recently got an invitation, who had waited for 10 months.


I noticed a similar thing, actually someone with the same points applied for EOI after me got invited from VIC. Maybe I should try VIC but I want to live in Sydney hwell:

Could we apply for 2 190s at the same time? I vaguely remember it had negative consequences.


----------



## chamomilesix (Jan 11, 2017)

Conaern said:


> I noticed a similar thing, actually someone with the same points applied for EOI after me got invited from VIC. Maybe I should try VIC but I want to live in Sydney hwell:
> 
> Could we apply for 2 190s at the same time? I vaguely remember it had negative consequences.


Do apply for Vic. Spread you eggs everywhere.. 2 years living commitment is a small price to pay for a PR.

I think you can select multiple states in EOI?


----------



## Zidane's Daddy (Feb 28, 2017)

Conaern said:


> I noticed a similar thing, actually someone with the same points applied for EOI after me got invited from VIC. Maybe I should try VIC but I want to live in Sydney hwell:
> 
> Could we apply for 2 190s at the same time? I vaguely remember it had negative consequences.





chamomilesix said:


> Do apply for Vic. Spread you eggs everywhere.. 2 years living commitment is a small price to pay for a PR.
> 
> I think you can select multiple states in EOI?


Yes you can apply for multiple states I doubt that is going to have an issue. However, VIC nomination is different if I am not mistaken, we also need to send them an application for it separately. NSW is directly through skill select. If you want to lodge one EOI for state nomination in skill select just select "Any" for the state rather than just NSW or VIC.


----------



## Ku_ (Jul 6, 2016)

Any chances of invites coming through this week? Since they haven't updated the state nomination figures for March.. Having hopes for invites this week!


----------



## Omair77 (Dec 1, 2016)

I have received my nomination and invitation today from VICTORIA


----------



## Darshana (Mar 1, 2017)

Ku_ said:


> Any chances of invites coming through this week? Since they haven't updated the state nomination figures for March.. Having hopes for invites this week!


Considering 189s went out today.... Friday might be luck for 190


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

ANAIN said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> Any chance of getting NSW invite on 60+5(SS) for 261313


hii Anain, 

could you please share your total years of experience and skilled experience given by ACS ?


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

Darshana said:


> Considering 189s went out today.... Friday might be luck for 190


come on NSW !!! humungous amount of people everywhere are looking forward for the eruption of invites from the NSW invite volcano !!!


----------



## ANAIN (Mar 20, 2017)

ksrikanthh said:


> hii Anain,
> 
> could you please share your total years of experience and skilled experience given by ACS ?


Hi Srikanthh

They have deducted exactly 2 years; out of My Total experience 8 year 9 mthey counted 6 Years 9 months.


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

ANAIN said:


> Hi Srikanthh
> 
> They have deducted exactly 2 years; out of My Total experience 8 year 9 mthey counted 6 Years 9 months.


ah ok, so overall you have 6.9 skilled with 10 pts for experience and 10 pts for english with 60+5 pts in 2613x - you are one good candidate to receive an invite from NSW and the weird thing i personally feel right now is to figure out the pattern in which they release invites recently. hang on there for a while - your turn would come soon !


----------



## Fazil3 (Jul 20, 2016)

*2 acs?*

Can I have two active ACS assessments: one for 261313 - Software Engineer and another one for 261314 - Software Tester?


----------



## Heprex (Dec 21, 2016)

Expect the unexpected people. March 28 invite happen eventhough it should not based on Skill Select.
And again, invites are sent to those occupations who exceeded its ceiling, like 263111.

We might see some rain of invites for NSW soon. 

Keep your hopes high.


----------



## Eviferns (Feb 7, 2017)

Any invites went out today?


----------



## Ku_ (Jul 6, 2016)

Eviferns said:


> Any invites went out today?



189 had a round of invites today.. so hoping NSW does on round of invites on friday! :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


----------



## amkun (Feb 13, 2016)

Conaern said:


> Wow that's so close. I also received my 2nd attempt PTE score today, my speaking is below 79 as the first time again :hurt: It is 76, I am doing something wrong but couldn't figure it out yet. Good luck with your next exam.


Same thing for me i have 85+ in a ll but my speaking scores of dropping. and i do not know how shud i correct it.


----------



## Darshana (Mar 1, 2017)

amkun said:


> Conaern said:
> 
> 
> > Wow that's so close. I also received my 2nd attempt PTE score today, my speaking is below 79 as the first time again
> ...


Guys... Does any of you know what to do if it says can't show scores due to technical error while mail has been received saying scores are available


----------



## pm84 (Feb 16, 2017)

ANZSCO: 261313
Skilled Independent 189: 60 Points
Skilled Independent 190 NSW: 65 Points
189 EOI Submitted: 25/03/2017
190 EOI Submitted: 25/03/2017
What is my chance of getting invited under Skilled Independent 190 NSW and when?


----------



## ANAIN (Mar 20, 2017)

pm84 said:


> ANZSCO: 261313
> Skilled Independent 189: 60 Points
> Skilled Independent 190 NSW: 65 Points
> 189 EOI Submitted: 25/03/2017
> ...


In the same boat bro. :fingerscrossed:

I guess 189 quota has been utilized fully yesterday and now all the 65+5 (SS) pointers will be targeting NSW; So we have to wait long unless there is bulk invite from NSW.


----------



## amkun (Feb 13, 2016)

ksrikanthh said:


> ah ok, so overall you have 6.9 skilled with 10 pts for experience and 10 pts for english with 60+5 pts in 2613x - you are one good candidate to receive an invite from NSW and the weird thing i personally feel right now is to figure out the pattern in which they release invites recently. hang on there for a while - your turn would come soon !


Your reply gave me a little hope. My points are as under for code 261313.
Category : 261313 ( Software Engineer )
IELTS : L-8.5, R-8.5, S-7, W-7 ( *10 points* ) 
ACS positive :13 years ( *15 points *)
Education : *15 points *
Age : *15 points *
Spouse : *5 Points*
EOI Submitted : 18/Dec/2016 ( 190 (NSW 60+5 ) - 65 )
Invitation : Waiting 

I gave PTE 2 times with 85+ in all except speaking. My scores in speaking are lowest. Wanted to know if i should wait for NSW draws :fingerscrossed: . Giving PTE is a bet as i dont know what i am doing wrong in speaking. Someone suggested me to do a NAATI course to add 5 points. Can someone suggest what should i do, inaction and waiting for miracle is working me up ?


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

Darshana said:


> Guys... Does any of you know what to do if it says can't show scores due to technical error while mail has been received saying scores are available



Wait for few hour and you should be able to view your report card.


----------



## Darshana (Mar 1, 2017)

aussiedream87 said:


> Darshana said:
> 
> 
> > Guys... Does any of you know what to do if it says can't show scores due to technical error while mail has been received saying scores are available
> ...


Been more than 9 hours now... You know how frustrating it can get when your scores are out and you can't see it


----------



## ozielover (Feb 21, 2017)

Heprex said:


> Expect the unexpected people. March 28 invite happen eventhough it should not based on Skill Select.
> And again, invites are sent to those occupations who exceeded its ceiling, like 263111.
> 
> We might see some rain of invites for NSW soon.
> ...


Where did you see that they sent 189 invites for 263111Computer Network and Systems Engineer yest. Majority of yesterdays invites went for Software professionals. I didn't see a single invites for Computer Network professionals in yesterdays 189 invites.


----------



## Heprex (Dec 21, 2016)

ozielover said:


> Where did you see that they sent 189 invites for 263111Computer Network and Systems Engineer yest. Majority of yesterdays invites went for Software professionals. I didn't see a single invites for Computer Network professionals in yesterdays 189 invites.


I stand corrected. I don't see any invites for 263111. My apologies for the inconvenience. 

But if you check here:
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...r-system-network-engineer-263111-eoi-186.html

someone mentioned that they saw around 10 people invited for 263111.


----------



## maraikayer (Feb 28, 2017)

Darshana said:


> Been more than 9 hours now... You know how frustrating it can get when your scores are out and you can't see it


It will come eventually, I received mail at 1:30AM mentioning scores were available but all I got was technical error. At around 3-4pm I got my results. All you can do is wait.


----------



## Ahmed Noor Awan (Feb 18, 2017)

Please contact for PTE contact on their website, i had also face same issue, and they released my result after 3 4 days.


----------



## umaerkhan (Nov 7, 2016)

krishnakumar_duddu said:


> Glad to hear that I have chances for 190 with 65+5. Also trying hard to improve my PTE-A scores so that can claim 10 more.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think I will get invite for 189, as I can claim on 60 points (cannot claim partner points as partner skill is not in SOL). Also I see my occupation (263111) has reached the ceiling for this year so no hope for 189 with 60 points.




Nsw is very much reluctant about 263111 , my eoi is also since September, but after july u will easily get if u have 65 point . Or try vic 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

pm84 said:


> ANZSCO: 261313
> Skilled Independent 189: 60 Points
> Skilled Independent 190 NSW: 65 Points
> 189 EOI Submitted: 25/03/2017
> ...


Very slim to almost none. Do you have Superior English ?


----------



## jsabarish (Sep 7, 2016)

zaback21 said:


> Very slim to almost none. Do you have Superior English ?


Why do you say slim ?

Does the same condition hold true for System analysts as well ?

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

jsabarish said:


> Why do you say slim ?
> 
> Does the same condition hold true for System analysts as well ?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


The occupation is pro rata at 65 points. There are hundreds of 65 pointers waiting before you can get invite. Then once you make 65 points, it will depend if you have Superior English. Then exp and then lastly your DOE. So, yes his chance is almost slim to none. This will help : 

*NSW Selection Criteria:*

70 points Superior English
70 points Proficient English
70 points Competent English

65 points Superior English
65 points Proficient English
65 points Competent English

60 points Superior English
60 points Proficient English *- He is here. I assume he has 10 English points *
60 points Competent English

Yes same for all pro rata for NSW 190. If yours is 2611, then same criteria.

http://www.industry.nsw.gov.au/live...-nominated-migration-190/selecting-applicants



> *The selection process*
> 
> The selection process is competitive. Candidates are selected and ranked in the following order:
> 
> ...


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Guys lets hope for invites tomorrow!


----------



## Qasimkhan (Jul 19, 2015)

andreyx108b said:


> Guys lets hope for invites tomorrow!


Usually state does a round om fridays? What u think?


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Qasimkhan said:


> Usually state does a round om fridays? What u think?


Thursday/Friday seen the most invites


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

andreyx108b said:


> Guys lets hope for invites tomorrow!


The hope continues  :cheer2:


----------



## Svetulchi (Feb 22, 2017)

Please, NSW select my occupation on this week 233916 :director:


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

Darshana said:


> Been more than 9 hours now... You know how frustrating it can get when your scores are out and you can't see it


I know cos I had similar issue.. just hang in there and hope for the best


----------



## Fazil3 (Jul 20, 2016)

Can I have two active ACS assessments: one for 261313 - Software Engineer and another one for 261314 - Software Tester?


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

Fazil3 said:


> Can I have two active ACS assessments: one for 261313 - Software Engineer and another one for 261314 - Software Tester?


I know you can submit two EOI with two different occupation code, but not sure if ACS allows two assessment simultaneously. Unless ACS specifically says you cannot, I see no reason why you can't given you have caliber for both occupation.


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

andreyx108b said:


> Guys lets hope for invites tomorrow!


definitely. let the #NSWInviteVolcano erupt soon


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

pm84 said:


> ANZSCO: 261313
> Skilled Independent 189: 60 Points
> Skilled Independent 190 NSW: 65 Points
> 189 EOI Submitted: 25/03/2017
> ...


hi pm84, 

what is your overall years of experience and skilled experience given by ACS ?

what is ur points breakdown ? 

kindly advise.


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

amkun said:


> Your reply gave me a little hope. My points are as under for code 261313.
> Category : 261313 ( Software Engineer )
> IELTS : L-8.5, R-8.5, S-7, W-7 ( *10 points* )
> ACS positive :13 years ( *15 points *)
> ...


1. quick tip for speaking if u have not tried before : my scores increased when i placed the mike above my nose ( note : this is purely based on my own experience )

2. with 13 years of skilled experience and 10 pts for english i personally feel confident that your invite would be sent when the NSW invite volcano erupts ! hang on there for a while. you have such a good amount of experience and NSW will like you soon , invite you soon


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

ksrikanthh said:


> definitely. let the #NSWInviteVolcano erupt soon




Indeed!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nitiniit07 (Jul 19, 2016)

Hey Guys, I got approval for my NSW invitation @ 7.45 am IST after a long wait of 40 days...😃😃...I submitted my NSW application on 21st Feb 2017... 

Wish all the best to guys eagerly waiting for invite...

Sent from my Lenovo A7010a48 using Tapatalk


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

nitiniit07 said:


> Hey Guys, I got approval for my NSW invitation @ 7.45 am IST after a long wait of 40 days...😃😃...I submitted my NSW application on 21st Feb 2017...
> 
> Wish all the best to guys eagerly waiting for invite...
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo A7010a48 using Tapatalk


congrats Nitin !


----------



## nitiniit07 (Jul 19, 2016)

ksrikanthh said:


> congrats Nitin !


Thanks Srikanth..  

Sent from my Lenovo A7010a48 using Tapatalk


----------



## krishnakumar_duddu (Feb 19, 2017)

nitiniit07 said:


> Hey Guys, I got approval for my NSW invitation @ 7.45 am IST after a long wait of 40 days...😃😃...


Wow !! Congrats bro  :clap2:


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

nitiniit07 said:


> Hey Guys, I got approval for my NSW invitation @ 7.45 am IST after a long wait of 40 days...😃😃...I submitted my NSW application on 21st Feb 2017...
> 
> Wish all the best to guys eagerly waiting for invite...
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo A7010a48 using Tapatalk



Congrats


----------



## jsabarish (Sep 7, 2016)

The last couple of days/weeks has been Approval days rather than Nomination days! Are they clearing the backlog ?

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## davidlk03 (Jul 4, 2016)

So they won't be sending any today let's hope for tomorrow..


----------



## ajay23888 (Dec 27, 2015)

nitiniit07 said:


> Hey Guys, I got approval for my NSW invitation @ 7.45 am IST after a long wait of 40 days...😃😃...I submitted my NSW application on 21st Feb 2017...
> 
> Wish all the best to guys eagerly waiting for invite...
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo A7010a48 using Tapatalk


Congrats      

Sent from my HM 1S using Tapatalk


----------



## nitiniit07 (Jul 19, 2016)

ajay23888 said:


> Congrats
> 
> Sent from my HM 1S using Tapatalk


Thanks Ajay ...


----------



## Vmk (Mar 29, 2017)

nitiniit07 said:


> Hey Guys, I got approval for my NSW invitation @ 7.45 am IST after a long wait of 40 days...😃😃...I submitted my NSW application on 21st Feb 2017...
> 
> Wish all the best to guys eagerly waiting for invite...
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo A7010a48 using Tapatalk


Congrats, how many points do you have with SS? Can you please break down points? Thankns


----------



## pm84 (Feb 16, 2017)

ksrikanthh said:


> hi pm84,
> 
> what is your overall years of experience and skilled experience given by ACS ?
> 
> ...


IELTS: L-6, R-6.5, W-6.5, S-7 = 0 Points
ACS Positive: 8 Years (10 Years 6 Months - 2 Years 6 Months) = 15 Points
Education: 15 Points
Age: 30 Points
Skilled Independent 189: 60 Points
Skilled Independent 190 NSW: 65 Points
189 EOI Submitted: 25/03/2017
190 EOI Submitted: 25/03/2017


----------



## pm84 (Feb 16, 2017)

zaback21 said:


> Very slim to almost none. Do you have Superior English ?


IELTS: L-6, R-6.5, W-6.5, S-7 = 0 Points
ACS Positive: 8 Years (10 Years 6 Months - 2 Years 6 Months) = 15 Points
Education: 15 Points
Age: 30 Points
Skilled Independent 189: 60 Points
Skilled Independent 190 NSW: 65 Points
189 EOI Submitted: 25/03/2017
190 EOI Submitted: 25/03/2017


----------



## amkun (Feb 13, 2016)

Guys,

I saw in myimmtracker that there are many 60 pointers who are getting NSW invites for 261313 and the english scores are 7 and below. They have filed EOI after me and they are getting , but why not me :smash:


----------



## ANAIN (Mar 20, 2017)

amkun said:


> Guys,
> 
> I saw in myimmtracker that there are many 60 pointers who are getting NSW invites for 261313 and the english scores are 7 and below. They have filed EOI after me and they are getting , but why not me :smash:


A big mystery for all of us waiting at 60+5 score.  State sponsorship should be as transparent as 189 draws.


----------



## Vmk (Mar 29, 2017)

Can we expect some invites today?
I am waiting with 60+5(SS)..
EOI Submitted on 06-03-2017


----------



## lily0828 (Nov 20, 2016)

amkun said:


> Guys,
> 
> I saw in myimmtracker that there are many 60 pointers who are getting NSW invites for 261313 and the english scores are 7 and below. They have filed EOI after me and they are getting , but why not me :smash:


Im not seeing such data? which year are you looking at ? PPL have been invited but their exp points are 10+ as far as I know.


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

Vmk said:


> Can we expect some invites today?
> I am waiting with 60+5(SS)..
> EOI Submitted on 06-03-2017


No.


----------



## nitiniit07 (Jul 19, 2016)

Vmk said:


> Congrats, how many points do you have with SS? Can you please break down points? Thankns


Follow my signature for details...

Sent from my Lenovo A7010a48 using Tapatalk


----------



## amkun (Feb 13, 2016)

lily0828 said:


> Im not seeing such data? which year are you looking at ? PPL have been invited but their exp points are 10+ as far as I know.


I fall in that category with 13+ years of exp ...but still no INVITE :nono:


----------



## Eviferns (Feb 7, 2017)

nitiniit07 said:


> Vmk said:
> 
> 
> > Congrats, how many points do you have with SS? Can you please break down points? Thankns
> ...


Could you share your details. I'm unable to see the signature


----------



## Eviferns (Feb 7, 2017)

Did anyone get an invite for 190 261111 today?


----------



## Peppe91o (Mar 25, 2017)

Any chemical engineer waiting for invitation 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Ku_ (Jul 6, 2016)

Do NSW invites start at midnight?


----------



## chamomilesix (Jan 11, 2017)

Ku_ said:


> Do NSW invites start at midnight?


No, I think during their business hours.


----------



## Darshana (Mar 1, 2017)

Ku_ said:


> Do NSW invites start at midnight?


No it is business hours


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

Ku_ said:


> Do NSW invites start at midnight?


Mon - Fri during business hours only


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

Eviferns said:


> Did anyone get an invite for 190 261111 today?


no one that am aware of


----------



## hardi (Jan 27, 2017)

Hi,

Is there any Electrical Engineer with code 2333 applied to NSW and waiting for EOI???

Regards
Hardi


----------



## nitiniit07 (Jul 19, 2016)

Eviferns said:


> Could you share your details. I'm unable to see the signature


261314(Software Tester)(Stream2)(NotInSOL)
PTE: L-83,R-74,S-84,W-80 (10 points)
ACS: 29/June/2016 (6-2=4yrs)(5 points)
Education: 15 points
Age: 30 points
VIC EOI Submitted: 30/06/2016 (190(VIC 60+5 =65)
VIC Ack Recieved: 01/08/2016*
VIC EOI Rejected: 25/10/2016
NSW EOI Submitted: 19/07/2016 (190(NSW 60+5 =65)
NSW Invite to Apply: 17/02/2017*
Documents upload to NSW: 21/02/2017
Approval from NSW: 30/03/2017*
SkillSelect ITA: 30/03/2017*
Visa File: Pending

Sent from my Lenovo A7010a48 using Tapatalk


----------



## desiaussie (Dec 2, 2015)

Received an email from NSW asking for documents to support the claim of australian study points.

Anyone faced similar situations, need urgent help


----------



## chamomilesix (Jan 11, 2017)

desiaussie said:


> Received an email from NSW asking for documents to support the claim of australian study points.
> 
> Anyone faced similar situations, need urgent help


Transcripts and certificate will suffice as a proof.

You have invitation for 189? Why do you still put effort to pursue approval from NSW? Once you're approved there's one less (out of 4000) place for people.


----------



## desiaussie (Dec 2, 2015)

chamomilesix said:


> Transcripts and certificate will suffice as a proof.
> 
> You have invitation for 189? Why do you still put effort to pursue approval from NSW? Once you're approved there's one less (out of 4000) place for people.


i have 189, but the CO will ask for documents to claim australian study points there too. I have given them my qualification along with transcripts. But the issue is, i completed my education in 2001, at that time my course was listed in cricos but now the college no more offer that course and is taken off from their cricos course list.

That is the reason why the officer is asking me to send documents as a proof to claim australian study points.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

desiaussie said:


> i have 189, but the CO will ask for documents to claim australian study points there too. I have given them my qualification along with transcripts. But the issue is, i completed my education in 2001, at that time my course was listed in cricos but now the college no more offer that course and is taken off from their cricos course list.
> 
> That is the reason why the officer is asking me to send documents as a proof to claim australian study points.


So, send it to CO when you lodge Visa in ImmiAccount for 189. But why send your document to 190 NSW too ? You will be wasting AUD 300 and deny someone a place in 190. You don't need to do anything and can deny 190 NSW. If anything, just email and tell them you don't want 190 NSW or just ignore it and they will not approve you.

The officer of NSW 190 - NSW Department of Industry is asking, the Case Officer of 189 is not. They are two separate department and people. You haven't lodged your visa yet and neither the CO of 189 is asking anything yet.

Anyway, is this two separate EOI or one EOI ?


----------



## desiaussie (Dec 2, 2015)

zaback21 said:


> So, send it to CO when you lodge Visa in ImmiAccount for 189. But why send your document to 190 NSW too ? You will be wasting AUD 300 and deny someone a place in 190. You don't need to do anything and can deny 190 NSW. If anything, just email and tell them you don't want 190 NSW or just ignore it and they will not approve you.
> 
> The officer of NSW 190 - NSW Department of Industry is asking, the Case Officer of 189 is not. They are two separate department and people. You haven't lodged your visa yet and neither the CO of 189 is asking anything yet.
> 
> Anyway, is this two separate EOI or one EOI ?


These are two different EOI's.

My point is when a NSW officer can demand proof of australian education, why will a CO not ask for it. As of now, its only 300 AUD, but for 189 the risk would be approx. 5800 AUD.

So its better to risk AUD 300 and if i get the approval, i'll apply for the visa. I'm pulling out of 189.

I have requested my college and CRICOS to provide me with details of my course code which is not discontinued by the college. If it satisfies the NSW officer, will apply for 190 else, will give PTE and aim for 79+

what you think


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

desiaussie said:


> These are two different EOI's.
> 
> My point is when a NSW officer can demand proof of australian education, why will a CO not ask for it. As of now, its only 300 AUD, but for 189 the risk would be approx. 5800 AUD.
> 
> ...


Pulling out 189 ? Risk AUD 300 ? Not risk 5800 AUD ? You do realise you have to risk 5800 AUD for 190 too ? So its AUD 5800 + AUD 300 in total ? I don't think you understand any of this.

None of them makes sense to what you said. I have nothing to say mate. Do whatever you feel is good or you.


----------



## Qasimkhan (Jul 19, 2015)

zaback21 said:


> Pulling out 189 ? Risk AUD 300 ? Not risk 5800 AUD ? You do realise you have to risk 5800 AUD for 190 too ? So its AUD 5800 + AUD 300 in total ? I don't think you understand any of this.
> 
> None of them makes sense to what you said. I have nothing to say mate. Do whatever you feel is good or you.


Agree with you, 5800+ 300


----------



## kamy58 (Jun 6, 2015)

Fazil3 said:


> Can I have two active ACS assessments: one for 261313 - Software Engineer and another one for 261314 - Software Tester?


No, you can't.

ACS only allows one assessment at a time


----------



## davidlk03 (Jul 4, 2016)

desiaussie said:


> These are two different EOI's.
> 
> My point is when a NSW officer can demand proof of australian education, why will a CO not ask for it. As of now, its only 300 AUD, but for 189 the risk would be approx. 5800 AUD.
> 
> ...


You are being too scary mate,you haven't lodge your visa yet so 300 you are paying is just for approval of your application to be really invited to get into the process for Pr. save your 300 you haven't been assigned a case officer yet to be granted Pr. even you put 1000 documents it's not going to get you Pr
The real deal is after you are invited by nsw
That's wrong with people wasting 190 invitations


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

davidlk03 said:


> You are being too scary mate,you haven't lodge your visa yet so 300 you are paying is just for approval of your application to be really invited to get into the process for Pr. save your 300 you haven't been assigned a case officer yet to be granted Pr. even you put 1000 documents it's not going to get you Pr
> The real deal is after you are invited by nsw
> That's wrong with people wasting 190 invitations


I know, he already has a 189 invite and I don't know why he is not proceeding with that and lodging visa asap instead of trying to get another invite in 190 which has conditions attached. Makes no sense unless he is trying to collect all the PR invite he can get. He will have to wait till he gets 190 approval, waste AUD 300 and that may mean a month wait or he can just lodge visa now in unconditional 189 visa.


----------



## ajay23888 (Dec 27, 2015)

*Great Man....*

You are too good Man !!
Mind Blowing !! Nice nature !! Nice understanding of 300/5800 !! Great confidence to get 79+ from 69 inspite of having 2 invitation !! 
Recently, I have seen that, Australia is having heat issue, I would also suggest you to try for Canada+USA+UK to be safer !! Definitely need to meet this kind of personality, looking forward to learn this attitude. 

Note : All is on serious note, I am really inspired. I HAVE STARTED TO MEET ALL GENIUS, BUT YOU WILL BE MY FIRST CHOICE TO MEET. I HAVE TO MEET AND REQUIRE TO LEARN HOW TO BUILD THIS KIND OF ATTITUDE. YOU SHOULD WRITE A BOOK ON "HOW TO SAY I AM RIGHT, EVEN IF WRONG/WORST" 


FULL STOP !!




desiaussie said:


> These are two different EOI's.
> 
> My point is when a NSW officer can demand proof of australian education, why will a CO not ask for it. As of now, its only 300 AUD, but for 189 the risk would be approx. 5800 AUD.
> 
> ...


----------



## davidlk03 (Jul 4, 2016)

zaback21 said:


> I know, he already has a 189 invite and I don't know why he is not proceeding with that and lodging visa asap instead of trying to get another invite in 190 which has conditions attached. Makes no sense unless he is trying to collect all the PR invite he can get. He will have to wait till he gets 190 approval, waste AUD 300 and that may mean a month wait or he can just lodge visa now in unconditional 189 visa.


Exactly if he doesn't know much he should hire better a migration agent otherwise he might mess up his Pr.
Damn don't waste 190 invitaions people someone else could use up the place,


----------



## chinkyjenn (Jan 26, 2017)

davidlk03 said:


> Exactly if he doesn't know much he should hire better a migration agent otherwise he might mess up his Pr.
> Damn don't waste 190 invitaions people someone else could use up the place,


190 invitations are precious! It's really sad....


----------



## davidlk03 (Jul 4, 2016)

That's the reason this year is like hell,
There are lot of people who secured both and noinated and approved by state but because of the 60 days timeframe they got 189 at the same time and went ahead with 189.
There are lot of wasted invitations both in 189 and 190 
Hope they actually count and reissue those unused invitations...


----------



## davidlk03 (Jul 4, 2016)

If we see any one coming up and say he got his nomination approved by nsw,there won't be a state invitations today as well because approving and inviting has never happen at the same day. Hope no one comes and say that.
The state has actually been really weird and made the system more worse this year because of just sitting silent for ages.


----------



## chinkyjenn (Jan 26, 2017)

davidlk03 said:


> If we see any one coming up and say he got his nomination approved by nsw,there won't be a state invitations today as well because approving and inviting has never happen at the same day. Hope no one comes and say that.
> The state has actually been really weird and made the system more worse this year because of just sitting silent for ages.


Yeah I know someone who got invitation for both 189 and 190. and her 190 just go to waste!  It is a bit upsetting. 

Anyway I hope NSW will issue some invitations today as they've been really quiet this month right? Fingers crossed. 

Yeah, invitation and nomination approval doesn't usually happen on the same day!


----------



## Oz_man (Mar 10, 2017)

chinkyjenn said:


> Yeah I know someone who got invitation for both 189 and 190. and her 190 just go to waste!  It is a bit upsetting.
> 
> Anyway I hope NSW will issue some invitations today as they've been really quiet this month right? Fingers crossed.
> 
> Yeah, invitation and nomination approval doesn't usually happen on the same day!


Hi, Noticed you claimed 5 points for Australian study, please let me know should we need to get Australian qualification also assessed by certifiying authority as closely related to nominated occupation( for Master's and not for bachelors) and or we get points by default if it satisfies other criteria( viz., cricos, min 94 hours etc)

Thanks


----------



## chinkyjenn (Jan 26, 2017)

Oz_man said:


> Hi, Noticed you claimed 5 points for Australian study, please let me know should we need to get Australian qualification also assessed by certifiying authority as closely related to nominated occupation( for Master's and not for bachelors) and or we get points by default if it satisfies other criteria( viz., cricos, min 94 hours etc)
> 
> Thanks


No it is by default. if you have completed your 2 years study in Australia then you can claim 5 points. Hope that helps.


----------



## desiaussie (Dec 2, 2015)

davidlk03 said:


> You are being too scary mate,you haven't lodge your visa yet so 300 you are paying is just for approval of your application to be really invited to get into the process for Pr. save your 300 you haven't been assigned a case officer yet to be granted Pr. even you put 1000 documents it's not going to get you Pr
> The real deal is after you are invited by nsw
> That's wrong with people wasting 190 invitations


I know, the real deal starts after i apply for visa. For now, its approval. but my point is, when the NSW people can ask for the proof of my australian education for which i am claiming points, the 189 CO can also ask for it as while filing visa, i need to send all the documents for which i have claimed points.

For the Australian education points, they check the course which you did in australia with CRICOS along with the minimum study duration, which is 96 weeks, which they didn't find in my case as the institute no longer offer my course.


----------



## desiaussie (Dec 2, 2015)

Oz_man said:


> Hi, Noticed you claimed 5 points for Australian study, please let me know should we need to get Australian qualification also assessed by certifiying authority as closely related to nominated occupation( for Master's and not for bachelors) and or we get points by default if it satisfies other criteria( viz., cricos, min 94 hours etc)
> 
> Thanks


Hi,

While claiming points for education, you must establish that the course you did is in english language and it lasted atleast for 96 weeks and is listed in the CRICOS under your institution.


----------



## chamomilesix (Jan 11, 2017)

desiaussie said:


> I know, the real deal starts after i apply for visa. For now, its approval. but my point is, when the NSW people can ask for the proof of my australian education for which i am claiming points, the 189 CO can also ask for it as while filing visa, i need to send all the documents for which i have claimed points.
> 
> For the Australian education points, they check the course which you did in australia with CRICOS along with the minimum study duration, which is 96 weeks, which they didn't find in my case as the institute no longer offer my course.


I would say a proof from your past college/ CRICOS organisation stating that it was a CRICOS registered course would suffice. Your case is very logical, you will definitely get your study points because you were studying under a CRICOS registered course, the fact that it no longer exist is irrelevant.

Also, if you are seeking approval just to ensure the legitimacy of your application, please don't. I know people whose visa were still rejected even after approval from the state. DIBP visa checking process is much more stringent than a state.

Save yourself the problem and save others from heartache by going with 189. The one invite you wasted (whether it's 190/189) could mean a broken dream for others.


----------



## desiaussie (Dec 2, 2015)

chamomilesix said:


> I would say a proof from your past college/ CRICOS organisation stating that it was a CRICOS registered course would suffice. Your case is very logical, you will definitely get your study points because you were studying under a CRICOS registered course, the fact that it no longer exist is irrelevant.
> 
> Also, if you are seeking approval just to ensure the legitimacy of your application, please don't. I know people whose visa were still rejected even after approval from the state. DIBP visa checking process is much more stringent than a state.
> 
> Save yourself the problem and save others from heartache by going with 189. The one invite you wasted (whether it's 190/189) could mean a broken dream for others.


I opted for 190 over 189 is just for the reason that NSW have checked all the claims made by me for the points and the CO will only investigate my claims instead of asking more documents for the points i claimed.

I have also requested college to issue me a letter which states the old course CRICOS code. It'll take atleast 10 days for them to issue me the letter.


----------



## chamomilesix (Jan 11, 2017)

desiaussie said:


> I opted for 190 over 189 is just for the reason that NSW have checked all the claims made by me for the points and the CO will only investigate my claims instead of asking more documents for the points i claimed.
> 
> I have also requested college to issue me a letter which states the old course CRICOS code. It'll take atleast 10 days for them to issue me the letter.


Just inform the NSW assessor that you are currently trying to get a confirmation letter. Just in case it passed the deadline.


----------



## Ku_ (Jul 6, 2016)

Any invitations yet?


----------



## ajay23888 (Dec 27, 2015)

Ku_ said:


> Any invitations yet?


Not yet. Let's hope for best           

Sent from my HM 1S using Tapatalk


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

Another silent day by NSW, unfortunately.. I really wish I am wrong..


----------



## Svetulchi (Feb 22, 2017)

Very poor March  What could be the reason for this


----------



## natali-new (Sep 21, 2014)

chinkyjenn said:


> davidlk03 said:
> 
> 
> > If we see any one coming up and say he got his nomination approved by nsw,there won't be a state invitations today as well because approving and inviting has never happen at the same day. Hope no one comes and say that.
> ...


There are lot of people who got two invitations, accepted 189 but have not canceled the 190 one.


----------



## davidlk03 (Jul 4, 2016)

No idea what nsw has been looking for


----------



## natali-new (Sep 21, 2014)

Svetulchi said:


> Very poor March
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Feb was almost the same


----------



## Ku_ (Jul 6, 2016)

I really wish we could get hold of someone working there and get to know what exactly is going on!!!


----------



## chinkyjenn (Jan 26, 2017)

like nothing guys?


----------



## Svetulchi (Feb 22, 2017)

natali-new said:


> Feb was almost the same


Nope, According with border.gov statistics, Feb has 1/3 part of year invitations.


----------



## Ku_ (Jul 6, 2016)

chinkyjenn said:


> like nothing guys?


nope!!


----------



## davidlk03 (Jul 4, 2016)

May be we should bette, asking states what's going on ? It's not good they way they acting, they should either say that they have reached their part of invitaions for this year and no state sponsorship would be available instead of giving false hope it's better to update their web. I mean common there hasn't been big rounds yet and they have like 2200 left if they are inviting 4000 as last year.
They should have invited around 3000 by introducing this time only 3 months left..
What's the point of inviting high pointers when they have very good chance in 189 round.
It should have smoothed lots of pro rata occupations if they have done it properly..


----------



## commie_rick (Dec 15, 2012)

chinkyjenn said:


> like nothing guys?


I'm sure with your high points , you will get an invitation soon . Nsw is clearing those earlier EOI doe


----------



## nitiniit07 (Jul 19, 2016)

Expert Advice Required- 

I have got the invite for 190 Visa filing on 30/03/2017. Currently I am unmarried and my marrige is fixed somewhere in November, so I am confused between the below two cases-

1. Go for court marrige, get marrige certificate and file visa together.
2. File my visa alone now and later once am married, sponser my spouse for a dependent visa. 

Experts please advice on pros and cons of both the cases.


----------



## davidlk03 (Jul 4, 2016)

commie_rick said:


> I'm sure with your high points , you will get an invitation soon . Nsw is clearing those earlier EOI doe


No they ain't clearing earlier DOE, they been inviting from anywhere they like we seen lot of accountants from September October with70 points not invited whereas people from Jan and feb with same points and English being invited
That's really unfair..


----------



## desiaussie (Dec 2, 2015)

natali-new said:


> There are lot of people who got two invitations, accepted 189 but have not canceled the 190 one.


When one accepts 189 and file for visa, he/she has to cancel/withdraw 190. One person cannot have two visa applications active at a time.


----------



## Ku_ (Jul 6, 2016)

desiaussie said:


> When one accepts 189 and file for visa, he/she has to cancel/withdraw 190. One person cannot have two visa applications active at a time.


What does one do in a situation like yours? Since you got 190 first and then a 189 invite? Just asking..


----------



## aisleandrow (Feb 9, 2017)

Ku_ said:


> What does one do in a situation like yours? Since you got 190 first and then a 189 invite? Just asking..


Any of the two I am fine but yes, one should withdraw the other one.


----------



## chamomilesix (Jan 11, 2017)

davidlk03 said:


> No they ain't clearing earlier DOE, they been inviting from anywhere they like we seen lot of accountants from September October with70 points not invited whereas people from Jan and feb with same points and English being invited
> That's really unfair..


Are those high pointers accountant as well or have different occupations? 

I found NSW style of invitation is highly influenced by their job market. There are mining and petroleum engineers who are still waiting for invites with 60/65+5 points, while many software testers (stream 2) received invitations with 60+5 points. Also, lots of occupational health adviser (who it out of SOL recently) still received invitations with 55+5 points (while I need 70 points), and that because there is a lot of jobs for that occupation in Seek.com.

The probability of receiving an invite depends largely on competition within occupation, and job market. I don't think they will splurge just because they have excess quotas, or else all the non-pro-rated engineers who have been waiting since last year should have been invited by now.


----------



## Snober (Jan 23, 2017)

chamomilesix said:


> Are those high pointers accountant as well or have different occupations?
> 
> I found NSW style of invitation is highly influenced by their job market. There are mining and petroleum engineers who are still waiting for invites with 60/65+5 points, while many software testers (stream 2) received invitations with 60+5 points. Also, lots of occupational health adviser (who it out of SOL recently) still received invitations with 55+5 points (while I need 70 points), and that because there is a lot of jobs for that occupation in Seek.com.
> 
> The probability of receiving an invite depends largely on competition within occupation, and job market. I don't think they will splurge just because they have excess quotas, or else all the non-pro-rated engineers who have been waiting since last year should have been invited by now.


Do we know how is the job market for hr advisors 

Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


----------



## killer92 (Mar 27, 2017)

So...it's been like NSW hasn't invited any pro-rated occupations for nearly a month according to immitracker?


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

dead season


----------



## maraikayer (Feb 28, 2017)

I just now got a call from my agent. I got my invite and approval.
Last week Friday I received NSW invite and paid 300$ fees the same day .


----------



## desiaussie (Dec 2, 2015)

Ku_ said:


> What does one do in a situation like yours? Since you got 190 first and then a 189 invite? Just asking..


i have the nsw invite and its yet not approved. When i recieve the ITA from NSW, i have to choose among one.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

Ku_ said:


> What does one do in a situation like yours? Since you got 190 first and then a 189 invite? Just asking..


Then you take 189 invite and apply visa asap from EOI, preferably that day.If you submit complete application, you can get your grant in as early as 7 days ( a guy got 3 days ago).

Or you pay AUD 300 and upload documents asking NSW to approve your invite, then once they check and give you invitation in EOI, you apply and do the thing as I said with 189 above.

189, 190 same thing. One is invited due to your points score, where as one by state but after that they are same process as your apply visa from EOI.

So, by the time one get an approval from NSW, you could have been a PR as early as 3 weeks back. So, its your choice and not to mention you need to have moral obligation to live in the state for 2 years with 190.

One more reason why multiple EOI should be banned.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

maraikayer said:


> I just now got a call from my agent. I got my invite and approval.
> Last week Friday I received NSW invite and paid 300$ fees the same day .


Congrats!


----------



## Darshana (Mar 1, 2017)

maraikayer said:


> I just now got a call from my agent. I got my invite and approval.
> Last week Friday I received NSW invite and paid 300$ fees the same day .


That was pretty quick! Congrats


----------



## Ku_ (Jul 6, 2016)

maraikayer said:


> I just now got a call from my agent. I got my invite and approval.
> Last week Friday I received NSW invite and paid 300$ fees the same day .


Hey Congrats!! 
So that confirms that no invites were sent today since approvals are sent out! (someone had mentioned this logic of no approvals & invites happening on the same day)


----------



## natali-new (Sep 21, 2014)

Svetulchi said:


> natali-new said:
> 
> 
> > Feb was almost the same
> ...


For accountants it meant nothing


----------



## rival50 (Sep 1, 2016)

It looks like they (NSW) invited sufficient amount of prorated occupations holders and now can not get enough EOIs from other CSOL listed professionals. Just my thoughts, very frustrating though(((((((. 
Hopefully 22xxxx occupations will be in SOL and CSOL in 2017-18 year.




davidlk03 said:


> May be we should bette, asking states what's going on ? It's not good they way they acting, they should either say that they have reached their part of invitaions for this year and no state sponsorship would be available instead of giving false hope it's better to update their web. I mean common there hasn't been big rounds yet and they have like 2200 left if they are inviting 4000 as last year.
> They should have invited around 3000 by introducing this time only 3 months left..
> What's the point of inviting high pointers when they have very good chance in 189 round.
> It should have smoothed lots of pro rata occupations if they have done it properly..







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

rival50 said:


> It looks like they (NSW) invited sufficient amount of prorated occupations holders and now can not get enough EOIs from other CSOL listed professionals. Just my thoughts, very frustrating though(((((((.
> Hopefully 22xxxx occupations will be in SOL and CSOL in 2017-18 year.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Well don't want to sound to be party crasher, but if one looks at previous years trend, NSW has always filled up the quota of 4000 or went close to it.

It just they have done it in various times of the year. Last year in *2015-16* they had steady invites of 500-600 every month from Jan-May.

In *2014-15*, they were very quiet in Feb,March and April and then in May-June, they invited 1000-1100+ to fill up the quota.

They also invited 4000 people in *2013-14*.

So, I think we just need to wait and NSW will hopefully keep up the trend.

For now, its better to just get on with life and when that happens, it happens. Waiting just makes it harder.


----------



## Ku_ (Jul 6, 2016)

zaback21 said:


> Well don't want to sound to be party crasher, but if one looks at previous years trend, NSW has always filled up the quota of 4000 or went close to it.
> 
> It just they have done it in various times of the year. Last year in *2015-16* they had steady invites of 500-600 every month from Jan-May.
> 
> ...



Your posts always give me the hope to hang on!! :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


----------



## rival50 (Sep 1, 2016)

zaback21 said:


> So, I think we just need to wait and NSW will hopefully keep up the trend.
> 
> 
> 
> For now, its better to just get on with life and when that happens, it happens. Waiting just makes it harder.



Thanks for boosting our optimism 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

rival50 said:


> Thanks for boosting our optimism
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Well I have stopped worrying when it will happen and rather went on with doing something like study, job and friends and it helps. I will consider it lucky if I receive a NSW Industry email or else July is my time hopefully. This will help ! Its only 3 months more!!!


----------



## markymark5 (Mar 31, 2017)

Hoping for the best!  *fingers crossed*


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

Ku_ said:


> Hey Congrats!!
> So that confirms that no invites were sent today since approvals are sent out! (someone had mentioned this logic of no approvals & invites happening on the same day)


Invites were sent out to 65+5 pointers.. the one who I know was under 261313 code.


----------



## DN7C (Sep 26, 2016)

zaback21 said:


> Well don't want to sound to be party crasher, but if one looks at previous years trend, NSW has always filled up the quota of 4000 or went close to it.
> 
> It just they have done it in various times of the year. Last year in *2015-16* they had steady invites of 500-600 every month from Jan-May.
> 
> ...


Absolutely correct zaback21. When it happens, it happens. There's nothing we could possibly do to speed up the process at the moment.

Just go with your daily routine and enjoy the life while you have the opportunity. Who knows how busy you will be once the process starts to roll-out. 

Learning something new would be always advantageous. Sometimes it would help securing a position with different skills in Aus.

Good luck all !


----------



## akalisavn (Feb 24, 2017)

desiaussie said:


> I opted for 190 over 189 is just for the reason that NSW have checked all the claims made by me for the points and the CO will only investigate my claims instead of asking more documents for the points i claimed.
> 
> I have also requested college to issue me a letter which states the old course CRICOS code. It'll take atleast 10 days for them to issue me the letter.


Five years ago, I applied and got rejected due to my 5 year overseas experience and 1 year Oz work experience is before Bachelor degree completion and thus is not counted as "skilled". 

Anyway, with regard to Australian study, here is what I did:

When application submitted: I only uploaded Bachelor Degree and Transcript. When CO is assigned, she asked for further evidence of "Australian Study" for the 5 points claim and gave me 28 days to provide.

I had to quickly submit a request through the Uni's website. They sent me a confirmation letter with content as follows:

"This is to certify that the below student was enrolled as a full-time, full fee-paying International student at Uni X..."
...
"Mr. X was enrolled as a full-time student in semester one and two of 2007 and 2008, in the above named course.
This course was conducted in the English language"

It didn't mention the course was taken in Australia although the letter head did include the campus address.

In order to be sure, I uploaded it, with 3 different letters sent to me in 3 different address that I lived in when I was studying in Aus.

In the Refusal Letter sent me, she also provided with a 13-page very detailed report on how my points are calculated and why I did not meet the minimum required point.

For "Australian Study Requirement qualifications":
It started with a detailed definition of what are the requirements for awarding points. 
Then it concluded with a statement "I am satisfied that all the relevant Australian qualifications you used to meet the Australian Study Requirement are closely related to your nominated skilled occupation. 5 Points awarded"

For "Study in regional Australia or a low-population growth metropolitan area
qualifications" (Although I did not claim point for it):
Again it started with a detailed definition of requirements. 
Then it said: "You have submitted evidence that you lived in Melbourne suburbs of Lilydale (3140), Camberwell (3124), West Footscray (3012) and Sunshine (3020) from February 2007 to October 2009. You also provided evidence that you studied at XXX University, XXXXX Campus (3140) and 2 subjects at XXXXX Campus (3122).

As per the instrument below, it is noted the campus where you studied and resided is
not deemed to be a low population growth area; " followed by an exhaustive list of Melbourne's postcode. 

Then it concluded with "As I am not satisfied you have studied or resided in regional Australia or a lowpopulation growth metropolitan area qualifications, no points have been awarded"

Drawing from this information, I would say if you just claim for Australian study, a letter from the Uni will be enough.

If you claim for Regional study, then try to provide a few letter sent you while you lived there. But it wouldn't hurt if you just claim for Australian Study and if you have any of such letter/document, just upload them for peace of mind.


----------



## desiaussie (Dec 2, 2015)

akalisavn said:


> Five years ago, I applied and got rejected due to my 5 year overseas experience and 1 year Oz work experience is before Bachelor degree completion and thus is not counted as "skilled".
> 
> Anyway, with regard to Australian study, here is what I did:
> 
> ...


Thanks akalisavn, I requested my college to issue me a letter and they issued it on the same day saying that i was a full time student for the course name and its CRICOS code, the course start and end dates and the medium of education was english.

I submitted the letter along with Enrollment letter, qualification and transcripts.

Waiting for a positive reply from NSW assessor.


----------



## ihmar2002 (Jun 26, 2015)

I submitted EOI yesterday for 261312 with 65+5 for NSW with 65 for 189. When I shall expect invitation? 
Thanks.


----------



## karan19 (Mar 18, 2017)

Hi All ,

Can some one tell what is the current cutoff going on at NSW 190 nominations for software engineer profession. I have 60 + 5 (SS) and submitted EOI this month in 190 . Is there any chance of getting invite ?
Thanks 
Karan


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

karan19 said:


> Hi All ,
> 
> Can some one tell what is the current cutoff going on at NSW 190 nominations for software engineer profession. I have 60 + 5 (SS) and submitted EOI this month in 190 . Is there any chance of getting invite ?
> Thanks
> Karan


Very slim to none. Try get 5 more points.


----------



## Oz_man (Mar 10, 2017)

akalisavn said:


> Five years ago, I applied and got rejected due to my 5 year overseas experience and 1 year Oz work experience is before Bachelor degree completion and thus is not counted as "skilled".
> 
> Anyway, with regard to Australian study, here is what I did:
> 
> ...



Hi,

Can you please let me know:

1) Should the australian study requirement should be also closely related to nominated occupation and how do they assess it( I have done Bachelors in India and ACS has confirmed its ICT Major and comparable to AQF Bachelors, If I do Masters in Australia and claim 5 points then will they again check if all the subjects of my Masters course is matching my nominated occupation?) I see this this criterion is NOT mentioned in Immigration Australia as it states only below criterion to award 5 points:

Your course or courses must:
be registered through the Commonwealth Register of Institutions and Course for Overseas Students (CRICOS)
have been completed in a total of at least 16 calendar months
have been completed as a result of at least two academic years of study
have given all instruction in English
have been completed while you were physically in Australia
have been completed while you held a visa authorising you to study in Australia

Thanks


----------



## Oz_man (Mar 10, 2017)

zaback21 said:


> Very slim to none. Try get 5 more points.


Is it also slim to none for 65+5(SS) points as well for NSW 190, with superior english and points for exp is 5 points. My DOE is 22nd March 2017.


----------



## karan19 (Mar 18, 2017)

desiaussie said:


> I opted for 190 over 189 is just for the reason that NSW have checked all the claims made by me for the points and the CO will only investigate my claims instead of asking more documents for the points i claimed.
> 
> I have also requested college to issue me a letter which states the old course CRICOS code. It'll take atleast 10 days for them to issue me the letter.


Hi Desiaussie,
Can you tell how much was your score without SS.

Thanks ,
Karan


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

Oz_man said:


> Is it also slim to none for 65+5(SS) points as well for NSW 190, with superior english and points for exp is 5 points. My DOE is 22nd March 2017.


No you have a good chance, if they invite in your occupation. The problem is they NSW is not inviting at all.


----------



## nitiniit07 (Jul 19, 2016)

Expert Advice Required- 

I have got the invite for 190 Visa filing on 30/03/2017. Currently I am unmarried and my marrige is fixed somewhere in November, so I am confused between the below two cases-

1. Go for court marrige, get marrige certificate and file visa together.
2. File my visa alone now and later once am married, sponser my spouse for a dependent visa. 

Experts please advice on pros and cons of both the cases.

Sent from my Lenovo A7010a48 using Tapatalk


----------



## Darshana (Mar 1, 2017)

nitiniit07 said:


> Expert Advice Required-
> 
> I have got the invite for 190 Visa filing on 30/03/2017. Currently I am unmarried and my marrige is fixed somewhere in November, so I am confused between the below two cases-
> 
> ...


Spouse visa takes 12 months+ for processing... It's a big headache

If you guys have enough relationship proofs like photos together, travel evidence etc etc then do court marriage. That's easier


----------



## desiaussie (Dec 2, 2015)

karan19 said:


> Hi Desiaussie,
> Can you tell how much was your score without SS.
> 
> Thanks ,
> Karan


Mine was 65 with SS and 70 with state sponsorship


----------



## jsabarish (Sep 7, 2016)

desiaussie said:


> Mine was 65 with SS and 70 with state sponsorship


Hey desiaussie, 

When did you log your EOI ?

Thanks
Sabarish

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## jayb89 (Apr 2, 2017)

Hi Everyone,

I'm quite new to this forum, I have submitted my EOI on 12 January 2017 for 190 NSW, when I get my Invitation???

Plz reply me.


----------



## desiaussie (Dec 2, 2015)

jsabarish said:


> Hey desiaussie,
> 
> When did you log your EOI ?
> 
> ...


23 feb....my timelines are in my signature


----------



## akalisavn (Feb 24, 2017)

Oz_man said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can you please let me know:
> 
> ...


By the definition, it doesn't say your Master needs to be in the same occupation that you use to apply. It focuses on that you have studied in Australia for 2 years. But I'm not an immi consultant, I don't know for sure. 

Can anyone here advise on this?

I remember the last time I applied, 5-6 years ago, they didn't provide definition for what is "skilled experience". The ACS letter said my "skilled experience" includes the 5+ year for overseas, and 1.5 year for Aus experience. But the CO decided against it and did not award any point for all of those experience because they are before my Bachelor completion date.


----------



## desiaussie (Dec 2, 2015)

akalisavn said:


> By the definition, it doesn't say your Master needs to be in the same occupation that you use to apply. It focuses on that you have studied in Australia for 2 years. But I'm not an immi consultant, I don't know for sure.
> 
> Can anyone here advise on this?
> 
> I remember the last time I applied, 5-6 years ago, they didn't provide definition for what is "skilled experience". The ACS letter said my "skilled experience" includes the 5+ year for overseas, and 1.5 year for Aus experience. But the CO decided against it and did not award any point for all of those experience because they are before my Bachelor completion date.


Skilled experience will be counted after the finish of your last education qualification.


----------



## akalisavn (Feb 24, 2017)

Yeah, that's the definition today. But long time ago, they didn't have SkillSelect. Definition is not very clear. Even ACS letter states my experience is "Skilled". Had BIDP clearly defined it, I may have saved a lot of time and money. 

My point for mentioning that is, for Oz_man question regarding "Australian Study", I don't think they require his Master to be in the same occupation based on the definition on BIDP website. But I'm not sure, need an expert advice here.


----------



## desiaussie (Dec 2, 2015)

lets wait for expert's comments. 

If filing for 190, the state assessor will ask for the documents for which the applicant is claiming points. Donno about 189


----------



## handyjohn (Jul 14, 2016)

Australian study requirement can be met with any study 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## spark53 (Oct 26, 2015)

jayb89 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I'm quite new to this forum, I have submitted my EOI on 12 January 2017 for 190 NSW, when I get my Invitation???
> 
> Plz reply me.


Please state your points breakdown.

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Darshana (Mar 1, 2017)

Hi

Any invitations reported today???


----------



## desiaussie (Dec 2, 2015)

i submitted the documents the NSW assessor requested on friday evening, how long does the assessor take to approve the application


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

guys good luck this week... soon or later we will see the invites coming through.


----------



## lily0828 (Nov 20, 2016)

I hope so !!!


----------



## Svetulchi (Feb 22, 2017)

andreyx108b said:


> guys good luck this week... soon or later we will see the invites coming through.



Yeah, just a couple of invites according with immitracker in second half of March. Lets hope April will cover negative impact of March.

I trust Border.gov statistics will show very low number of invitations in March.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

Svetulchi said:


> Yeah, just a couple of invites according with immitracker in second half of March. Lets hope April will cover negative impact of March.
> 
> I trust Border.gov statistics will show very low number of invitations in March.


Why don't you try PTE. With such IELTS score, you will surely get 8+ in PTE. My IELTS was same as yours and I got less in Speaking and Writing than yours.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Svetulchi said:


> Yeah, just a couple of invites according with immitracker in second half of March. Lets hope April will cover negative impact of March.
> 
> I trust Border.gov statistics will show very low number of invitations in March.


indeed... they will release or suppose to release a lot ov invites soon.


----------



## Jasmin Dcruz (Sep 18, 2015)

Hi guys, 

what are my chances to get an invite for 190 this April?


----------



## sunilkumar1892 (Sep 26, 2016)

Hey Guys,

I am new to this forum and i need help.

ANZSCO- CODE 233512
MECHANICAL ENGINEER
AGE: 25 POINTS (30 POINTS IN JULY - When i turn 25 years old)
Study : 15 points
PTE ATTEMPT 3: (S/W/R/L( : (89/81/72/81)
PTE ATTEMPT 4: (S/W/R/L) : (90/80/80/75)
PTE : 10 POINTS
PARTNER : 5 POINTS

In total I have 55 points without SS, which will be 60 points without ss in july after my birthday. should i file EOI in 190 NSW? 
are there any chances to receive invitation on this case?
i am trying to get superior english points but after 4 attempts now i am demoralized.


----------



## jsabarish (Sep 7, 2016)

sunilkumar1892 said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> I am new to this forum and i need help.
> 
> ...


Does your partner also have the same points ?

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## sunilkumar1892 (Sep 26, 2016)

Hey Guys,

I am new to this forum and i need help.

ANZSCO- CODE 233512
MECHANICAL ENGINEER
AGE: 25 POINTS (30 POINTS IN JULY - When i turn 25 years old)
Study : 15 points
PTE ATTEMPT 3: (S/W/R/L( : (89/81/72/81)
PTE ATTEMPT 4: (S/W/R/L) : (90/80/80/75)
PTE : 10 POINTS
PARTNER : 5 POINTS

In total I have 55 points without SS, which will be 60 points without ss in july after my birthday. should i file EOI in 190 NSW? 
are there any chances to receive invitation on this case?
i am trying to get superior english points but after 4 attempts now i am demoralized.


----------



## sunilkumar1892 (Sep 26, 2016)

jsabarish said:


> Does your partner also have the same points ?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


my partner has accountant occupation skilled assessment and she will turn 25 next year.


----------



## jsabarish (Sep 7, 2016)

What are her points ? 

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## sunilkumar1892 (Sep 26, 2016)

jsabarish said:


> What are her points ?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


Age : 25
study : 15
PTE : 10
partner : 5

55 points
same as mine
accupation : general accountant


----------



## Zidane's Daddy (Feb 28, 2017)

sunilkumar1892 said:


> Age : 25
> study : 15
> PTE : 10
> partner : 5
> ...


Accountant with 55 points has no absolutely no chance. You need to be principal applicant. Check immitracker and see if any mech engineer's have been invited and with what points.


----------



## sunilkumar1892 (Sep 26, 2016)

Zidane's Daddy said:


> Accountant with 55 points has no absolutely no chance. You need to be principal applicant. Check immitracker and see if any mech engineer's have been invited and with what points.


Exactly. I am the main applicant. 
and i am thinking to file an EOI on 55 points right now for NSW. on other hand keep trying to get 20 points from PTE.
can i update my eoi if i get 79+ in PTE?

I checked immitracker but looks like it is not updated.


----------



## Zidane's Daddy (Feb 28, 2017)

sunilkumar1892 said:


> Exactly. I am the main applicant.
> and i am thinking to file an EOI on 55 points right now for NSW. on other hand keep trying to get 20 points from PTE.
> can i update my eoi if i get 79+ in PTE?
> 
> I checked immitracker but looks like it is not updated.


Sure you can file the EOI, no harm in that. But yes keep trying to get 20 from English that really counts! Once done with PTE 79+ (hopefully this time you will  ) you can update your EOI with the new results that is not an issue.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

sunilkumar1892 said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> I am new to this forum and i need help.
> 
> ...


You should file EOI whenever you have everything. Date of Effect matters so apply with whatever you have now, that's the 1st thing to do.

2335 won't get any invite without 65 whether its 189 or 190 NSW.

So, try get to Superior English and get that listening mark to 79. 

This might help : http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...tralia/672738-pte-exam-1636.html#post12015801


----------



## Svetulchi (Feb 22, 2017)

zaback21 said:


> Why don't you try PTE. With such IELTS score, you will surely get 8+ in PTE. My IELTS was same as yours and I got less in Speaking and Writing than yours.


Well, achievement of 7 in writing was not easiest goal for me (5th attempt). 
Thank you for advice, hopefully my wife will pass her exam for all 6 and EA will approve her occupation. So we will get 5 point for spouse.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

Svetulchi said:


> Well, achievement of 7 in writing was not easiest goal for me (5th attempt).
> Thank you for advice, hopefully my wife will pass her exam for all 6 and EA will approve her occupation. So we will get 5 point for spouse.


I never got 7 in writing and I got 90 in PTE writing without even studying. You will be amazed how much you can get in PTE compared to IELTS. If I would have know PTE was so easy, I wish I took it 1 month earlier and would be PR by now.

In any case, for 233916 unless you get 190 NSW, you will need 65 for invite in 189.

This might help : http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...tralia/672738-pte-exam-1636.html#post12015801


----------



## JYASH (Mar 13, 2017)

Hello everyone, 

I've lodged an EOI for NSW with 70 points on 15 Feb 2017 for 225112 code. 

How much time does it usually take to get a state invite? Seniors pls help.

Thanks & best!


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

JYASH said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I've lodged an EOI for NSW with 70 points on 15 Feb 2017 for 225112 code.
> 
> ...


I am not sure if NSW will invite occupation outside their NSW list, but your occupation 225112 Market Research Analyst is not in their list http://www.industry.nsw.gov.au/__da...-priority-skilled-occupation-list-2016-17.pdf

May be try some other state where it is invited. 
https://skillselect.govspace.gov.au/2013/04/26/i-am-seeking-state-or-territory-government-nomination


----------



## rathishbin (Feb 21, 2017)

@folks who already received ITA

What is the email subject for the initial invitation and what email address it is coming from.

I would rather create a rule than checking the spam folder everytime.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

rathishbin said:


> @folks who already received ITA
> 
> What is the email subject for the initial invitation and what email address it is coming from.
> 
> I would rather create a rule than checking the spam folder everytime.


Don't know about subject but it comes from *NSW Department of Industry* [email protected]


----------



## Amandeep_Kalia (Mar 15, 2017)

You've still not got any invite???


----------



## desiaussie (Dec 2, 2015)

How to book for medical without filing the visa. I have already received PCC, my wife's PCC is due and is expected to come in a week's time.

Please help in generating HAP ID and where i can get the empaneled physician's address and contact


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

zaback21 said:


> Don't know about subject but it comes from *NSW Department of Industry* [email protected]


You can refer to this snapshot. Like mentioned above u can set the rule with "invitation to apply"


----------



## hirenraghu (Nov 9, 2016)

Dear all seniors, I am waiting from last 4 months with 55 + 5 points for nsw production and plant engineer . Should i wait more for 190 visa or should convert to 489?


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

hirenraghu said:


> Dear all seniors, I am waiting from last 4 months with 55 + 5 points for nsw production and plant engineer . Should i wait more for 190 visa or should convert to 489?


Well with 55 for 233513, you have almost no chance. You can try 489 too, but 189 quota is filled first, then 489. Since, 189 quota will never have anything left after inviting all 65 pointers since it gone pro rata, so 65 points 489 won't have any chance either. Better ask others though.

So, try improve 10 more points else I am afraid anything less than 65 for 2335, it will be almost close to impossible for an invite.


----------



## hirenraghu (Nov 9, 2016)

My score in ielts is L9 R 9 W 7.5 S 7.5
I dont think i can get 79 above in pte. I cannot get 10 more points. Dont know what to do.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

hirenraghu said:


> My score in ielts is L9 R 9 W 7.5 S 7.5
> I dont think i can get 79 above in pte. I cannot get 10 more points. Dont know what to do.


You will get 79+ easily if not all 90 with that IELTS score believe me. My IELTS was 7.5 average and 6 or 6.5 in Writing and Speaking and look at my PTE result in one try.

This will help http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...tralia/672738-pte-exam-1636.html#post12015801

Try give PTE and apply asap so you can get invite in July 2017. Good luck !


----------



## Oz_man (Mar 10, 2017)

aussiedream87 said:


> You can refer to this snapshot. Like mentioned above u can set the rule with "invitation to apply"


Congrats on the invite and thank you for providing the sight of how the actual invitation mail looks!

Is it possible for 65+5( SS) points with Superior English( All 90 and one section 89), any realistic chance to get NSW invite for System analyst, because I observed you had 60+5 points and under same skill group 26111 and got the invitation, is it because of the DOE, as you had applied in July 2016. My DOE is 22nd March 2017.

Thank you.


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

Oz_man said:


> Congrats on the invite and thank you for providing the sight of how the actual invitation mail looks!
> 
> Is it possible for 65+5( SS) points with Superior English( All 90 and one section 89), any realistic chance to get NSW invite for System analyst, because I observed you had 60+5 points and under same skill group 26111 and got the invitation, is it because of the DOE, as you had applied in July 2016. My DOE is 22nd March 2017.
> 
> Thank you.


Wish that was my invite. It's my friends actually and u have chances under nsw soon. I know u been waiting since Dec with those points and nsw is suppose to send those big number invites sometime this month based on the trend. So wish u luck  

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## Oz_man (Mar 10, 2017)

aussiedream87 said:


> Wish that was my invite. It's my friends actually and u have chances under nsw soon. I know u been waiting since Dec with those points and nsw is suppose to send those big number invites sometime this month based on the trend. So wish u luck
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


wish my DOE was Dec, but as mentioned earlier my DOE is 22 Mar 2017, so need to see how long my wait will be. 

I wish you all the best too to get your NSW invitation soon in your inbox!


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

hirenraghu said:


> My score in ielts is L9 R 9 W 7.5 S 7.5
> I dont think i can get 79 above in pte. I cannot get 10 more points. Dont know what to do.




I was getting 999w7 and got 90909087 in pte and gained extra 10 points


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bnjsv (Feb 20, 2017)

Hi,
Could someone applied for NSW, please help me to clarify 2 things related to NSW State nomination.

1) After submitting an EOI, do I need to fill any online form in the NSW website.
2) When they send an Invitation, at the same time would that appear on the skillselect correspondence page.

First question is to confirm myself whether I am doing things right because I do not use an agent.
Second is to prepare for the worst case scenario, if I lose their email.

Thank you.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

bnjsv said:


> Hi,
> Could someone applied for NSW, please help me to clarify 2 things related to NSW State nomination.
> 
> 1) After submitting an EOI, do I need to fill any online form in the NSW website.
> ...




1) no, just select NSW in EOI.

2) you will get an email, i dont remember if i ever got anything via skill-select, i think it dod appear but definitely got email which i referred to. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bnjsv (Feb 20, 2017)

Thank you very much for the quick reply andreyx108b. It helps me a lot.


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

andreyx108b said:


> dead season


speechless :|


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

andreyx108b said:


> guys good luck this week... soon or later we will see the invites coming through.


april and may are precious  ! #thereIsSomethingComing


----------



## ajji311231 (Sep 22, 2016)

lily0828 said:


> I hope so !!!


Hi

Is there any chance of getting invitation with 65 [60+5 SS ] Points for Software Engineer,I read in many posts that you need to have 65+5 ??


----------



## Christian. (May 22, 2014)

Is there a chance to get a NSW 190 invite with 70 points (Superior English) for 263111-Computer Network? I was checking immitracker and I don't see invites for that category despite being in SOL/CSOL/NSW Priority List.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

ksrikanthh said:


> april and may are precious  ! #thereIsSomethingComing




100% agree. Although i am cautious of the fact that if quota for 26131* for 189 will end, NSW will have a huge pool of 65+ pointers who would go for sc190  they seem to wait for exactly that bro


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

Christian. said:


> Is there a chance to get a NSW 190 invite with 70 points (Superior English) for 263111-Computer Network? I was checking immitracker and I don't see invites for that category despite being in SOL/CSOL/NSW Priority List.


Based on my observation : yeah very good chance , once this NSW speed up !  

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

andreyx108b said:


> 100% agree. Although i am cautious of the fact that if quota for 26131* for 189 will end, NSW will have a huge pool of 65+ pointers who would go for sc190  they seem to wait for exactly that bro
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Precisely ! That may be a surprising twist in the NSW invite game :| 

Now that NSW has played safely not issuing much invites it's no wonder they would be choosy in picking the remaining slots for those high pointers in 2613x ! It may be a close call for 60+5. Let's see bro  

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Christian. (May 22, 2014)

ksrikanthh said:


> Based on my observation : yeah very good chance , once this NSW speed up !
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


Thanks! I still need to get that score though, hopefully I will be able to get it. I read on this thread that having a superior score was almost a must to get invited.


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

ajji311231 said:


> Hi
> 
> Is there any chance of getting invitation with 65 [60+5 SS ] Points for Software Engineer,I read in many posts that you need to have 65+5 ??


hii ajji,

yeah it's getting tighter for 60+5. By the way what is your total year's of experience and skilled experience given by ACS ? What is your points breakdown? kindly advise.

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

Christian. said:


> Thanks! I still need to get that score though, hopefully I will be able to get it. I read on this thread that having a superior score was almost a must to get invited.


yea, Superior is super  meaning we are in the elite list to receive an invite due to this one word "superior"  I wish everyone who are striving and working on this process to get that sometime soon.

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## FFacs (Jul 6, 2016)

andreyx108b said:


> 100% agree. Although i am cautious of the fact that if quota for 26131* for 189 will end, NSW will have a huge pool of 65+ pointers who would go for sc190  they seem to wait for exactly that bro
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


2611xx appears to have closed for 189 also. I did a quick calculation based on the last invite round, and it looks like they're getting 4 70+ point EOIs per day. I guess NSW _could_ be waiting to snap those up but that seems pretty calculated. DIBP have been pretty unpredictable in their 189 process; unless they were in communications it would be tough to know when ICT skills were going to close. TBH I don't think DIBP really had a plan.

Also possible is that the headlines in NSW are discouraging them from issuing as many invites. Those house-price stories are going to put a LOT of pressure on the state government. It may be political.


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

FFacs said:


> 2611xx appears to have closed for 189 also. I did a quick calculation based on the last invite round, and it looks like they're getting 4 70+ point EOIs per day. I guess NSW _could_ be waiting to snap those up but that seems pretty calculated. DIBP have been pretty unpredictable in their 189 process; unless they were in communications it would be tough to know when ICT skills were going to close. TBH I don't think DIBP really had a plan.
> 
> Also possible is that the headlines in NSW are discouraging them from issuing as many invites. Those house-price stories are going to put a LOT of pressure on the state government. It may be political.


This is a very good observation  #insightsOnNSW 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## jsabarish (Sep 7, 2016)

Has NSW welcomed you with good news today ?

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## chinkyjenn (Jan 26, 2017)

jsabarish said:


> Has NSW welcomed you with good news today ?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


probably tomorrow or friday


----------



## ajji311231 (Sep 22, 2016)

ksrikanthh said:


> hii ajji,
> 
> yeah it's getting tighter for 60+5. By the way what is your total year's of experience and skilled experience given by ACS ? What is your points breakdown? kindly advise.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


Hi ksrikanthh

yes ,we should have 70 points to get invited.
my total exp is = 6-3 yrs deducted by Acs,so left with only 3 yrs.
Points Breakdown : Age = 30, Exp = 5, Edu = 15, PTE = Planning to give this month .


----------



## Qasimkhan (Jul 19, 2015)

Any approval today?


----------



## Diggy (Feb 10, 2017)

What next...who got an invite in mechanical engineering.


----------



## Svetulchi (Feb 22, 2017)

zaback21 said:


> I never got 7 in writing and I got 90 in PTE writing without even studying. You will be amazed how much you can get in PTE compared to IELTS. If I would have know PTE was so easy, I wish I took it 1 month earlier and would be PR by now.
> 
> In any case, for 233916 unless you get 190 NSW, you will need 65 for invite in 189.
> 
> This might help : http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...tralia/672738-pte-exam-1636.html#post12015801


Please, clarify for me: If my PTE A results will be lower, then 7. My previous IELTS result will be not applicable for EOI?


----------



## jsabarish (Sep 7, 2016)

Svetulchi said:


> Please, clarify for me: If my PTE A results will be lower, then 7. My previous IELTS result will be not applicable for EOI?


Believe whatever you mention in the EOI would be taken into consideration... 

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## sandysinghdogra (Sep 17, 2016)

Svetulchi said:


> Please, clarify for me: If my PTE A results will be lower, then 7. My previous IELTS result will be not applicable for EOI?


Low PTE score will not overrule your earlier IELTS score. Your EOI has the IELTS reference number and it will always consider that for points despite you having high or low PTE Scores unless you edit EOI and provide PTE reference number


----------



## ozielover (Feb 21, 2017)

aussiedream87 said:


> Wish that was my invite. It's my friends actually and u have chances under nsw soon. I know u been waiting since Dec with those points and nsw is suppose to send those big number invites sometime this month based on the trend. So wish u luck
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


What was the ANZSCO of your friend ?


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

ozielover said:


> What was the ANZSCO of your friend ?


261313

Sent using Tapatalk.


----------



## khh (Apr 5, 2017)

Hello, I'm new here.

I plan to apply 190 visa. My ANZSCO Code is 233213. Today, I have just submitted my documents to assessing authority to have my skills assessed and it's expected to take around 2 months. It means the earliest date I can submit my EOI is either end May or early June 2017. What will happen to my EOI submission if the quota has been reached by that time? Will my EOI be brought forward to next fiscal year 2017/2018 for processing or do I have to re-submit my EOI for the new FY? Thanks in advance.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

khh said:


> Hello, I'm new here.
> 
> I plan to apply 190 visa. My ANZSCO Code is 233213. Today, I have just submitted my documents to assessing authority to have my skills assessed and it's expected to take around 2 months. It means the earliest date I can submit my EOI is either end May or early June 2017. What will happen to my EOI submission if the quota has been reached by that time? Will my EOI be brought forward to next fiscal year 2017/2018 for processing or do I have to re-submit my EOI for the new FY? Thanks in advance.


NSW 190 doesn't have any quota neither any obligation to invite someone. They will invite if they require it else no.

Quota is for 189 Visa and yes, it starts again if it is filled. EOI is valid for 2 years and you don't have to submit a new one every year.

2332 won't have its quota filled, so just try get 60 points and apply for 189 if you can.


----------



## khh (Apr 5, 2017)

zaback21 said:


> NSW 190 doesn't have any quota neither any obligation to invite someone. They will invite if they require it else no.
> 
> Quota is for 189 Visa and yes, it starts again if it is filled. EOI is valid for 2 years and you don't have to submit a new one every year.
> 
> 2332 won't have its quota filled, so just try get 60 points and apply for 189 if you can.


Thank you for your kind reply. I will keep my fingers crossed.


----------



## Eviferns (Feb 7, 2017)

This FY is ending in June , so what happens to our applications from 2016 that are awaiting for Eoi?will it be carried forward?


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

Eviferns said:


> This FY is ending in June , so what happens to our applications from 2016 that are awaiting for Eoi?will it be carried forward?


Yes. EOI also has validity of 2 years.


----------



## Eviferns (Feb 7, 2017)

zaback21 said:


> Eviferns said:
> 
> 
> > This FY is ending in June , so what happens to our applications from 2016 that are awaiting for Eoi?will it be carried forward?
> ...


So I submitted my Eoi on 29th nov16 for 190 nsw .it's valid till nov '18.cool


----------



## shaz3698 (Apr 5, 2017)

Hi how are you every one, my category is Primary health organisation manager have submitted EOI on 29th march 2017 with 55+ 5 points of SS NSW , the cieling value of this occupation is 97% available, only 32 visas so far granted . What z the chances of getting an invitation and how soon ?
Thanks in advance.


----------



## jsabarish (Sep 7, 2016)

1030 Sydney Time - no good news yet!

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## sunilkumar1892 (Sep 26, 2016)

Hi Guys,

i am filling and EOI for subclass 190 nsw right now for Mechanical Engineering 233512 for 55 + 5 SS points.
I know its not likely get invitation anytime soon but i will be turning 25 in july and get 5 more points for age. 
I am also giving pte so once i get 79+ points in pte i will update my EOI for 190 and will also file EOI for subclass 189.

My current points are as below:
Age : 25
study : 15
PTE: (S/R/W/L) : (90/80/80/75) : 10
PARTNER : 5 POINTS - my wife has got skilled migration assessment for general accountant.

Now in EOI, I have a question should I put anything in employment since I dont have any much experience related to engineering, plus should i put my current employment, which again is not engineering. 

any other piece of advice is welcomed.

Thanks


----------



## jsabarish (Sep 7, 2016)

189 over and out

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## jsabarish (Sep 7, 2016)

70 pointers took the remaining...

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

sunilkumar1892 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> i am filling and EOI for subclass 190 nsw right now for Mechanical Engineering 233512 for 55 + 5 SS points.
> I know its not likely get invitation anytime soon but i will be turning 25 in july and get 5 more points for age.
> ...


Yes, mark them all not relevant. Try enter them as you would in Form 80.


----------



## Heprex (Dec 21, 2016)

Any invites for today?


----------



## Ninja_Guy (Jul 12, 2016)

I am 261313 Applicant and Submitted EOI on 16thSep,2016 with 60+5 points.
AGe:30, Degree:15, PTE:10, EXP:5, State:5.
It's been more then 6 months now and I started losing hope to get the Approval from NSW :Cry:
Seniors, Is there any chances for 60+5 applicants with 5 points of experience to get an invite in next 2 months??


----------



## lily0828 (Nov 20, 2016)

Ninja_Guy said:


> I am 261313 Applicant and Submitted EOI on 16thSep,2016 with 60+5 points.
> AGe:30, Degree:15, PTE:10, EXP:5, State:5.
> It's been more then 6 months now and I started losing hope to get the Approval from NSW :Cry:
> Seniors, Is there any chances for 60+5 applicants with 5 points of experience to get an invite in next 2 months??


Hang in der .. I've seen ppl from June also with same point structure waiting.. all u can do is wait.... try not to think to much about it. It will happen when it happens..


----------



## shaz3698 (Apr 5, 2017)

Hi Dear all i have submitted my EOI NSW on 29th march 2017 with 55+5 points with SS under the category of primary health organization manager which has ceiling value of 97% availability only 32 visas granted so far
What is the propability of me getting an invite and how soon ?
Experts please advice
Highly appreciated
Thanks in advance
Kind Regards


----------



## aminn_524 (Feb 29, 2016)

I have submitted my EOI for NSW on 30th March for software engineer, with 65+5 point
PTE =20
education=15
age 30
What is the possibility of getting an invitation? since I have heard that 70 pointers with superior English have high chance to get invited


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

Ninja_Guy said:


> I am 261313 Applicant and Submitted EOI on 16thSep,2016 with 60+5 points.
> AGe:30, Degree:15, PTE:10, EXP:5, State:5.
> It's been more then 6 months now and I started losing hope to get the Approval from NSW :Cry:
> Seniors, Is there any chances for 60+5 applicants with 5 points of experience to get an invite in next 2 months??


The chances are extremely slim (if miracle happens) to realistically none. Try get 5 more points or Superior English for July 2017 in 189.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

aminn_524 said:


> I have submitted my EOI for NSW on 30th March for software engineer, with 65+5 point
> PTE =20
> education=15
> age 30
> What is the possibility of getting an invitation? since I have heard that 70 pointers with superior English have high chance to get invited


You have good chance if NSW starts inviting. Else can wait till July for sure 189 invite.


----------



## sajboy (Mar 1, 2017)

shaz3698 said:


> Hi Dear all i have submitted my EOI NSW on 29th march 2017 with 55+5 points with SS under the category of primary health organization manager which has ceiling value of 97% availability only 32 visas granted so far
> What is the propability of me getting an invite and how soon ?
> Experts please advice
> Highly appreciated
> ...


you got a great chance for getting an NSW invite .. try to get some extra points for English, so that you can receive an invite for 189 itself.


----------



## ANAIN (Mar 20, 2017)

Guys

Now, it's clear on DIBP skillselect page that 2613XX quota has been utilized for this fiscal and all the 65+ pointers will be in queue for 190 NSW approval. So no chance for <65 excluding SS
I believe 60+5(SS) will have to wait till Victoria open its gate in July??


----------



## mariner2017 (Apr 3, 2017)

Hi, 
I have submitted my EOI for NSW on 30th March for NSW with occupation ship master (231213) with 55+5 (SS) points. 
Any possibility for getting invited with this occupation?
Thanks!


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

mariner2017 said:


> Hi,
> I have submitted my EOI for NSW on 30th March for NSW with occupation ship master (231213) with 55+5 (SS) points.
> Any possibility for getting invited with this occupation?
> Thanks!


You might seeing not many people got invited on this occupation this year. Can't you get like 5 more points for 189 direct invite. How much you got on your English ? May be try PTE-A.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

ANAIN said:


> Guys
> 
> Now, it's clear on DIBP skillselect page that 2613XX quota has been utilized for this fiscal and all the 65+ pointers will be in queue for 190 NSW approval. So no chance for <65 excluding SS
> I believe 60+5(SS) will have to wait till Victoria open its gate in July??


Well 60 pointers in pro rata occupation with 65 points as cut-off points has no chance at all unless some miracles happen in 190 NSW. Try get 5 more points.


----------



## anniejerin (Apr 6, 2017)

Hi All,

I have a question. I have applied for ACS for Analyst programmer
PTE- 10 points
Education - 15 points
Local Experience - 5 points
Age - 30 Points.

Over all- 60 Points.

My husband worked in IT for 18 months. Can i claim his experience for partner skills assessment? Should he need minimum of 2 years of experience for partner skills?


----------



## aminn_524 (Feb 29, 2016)

It seems that ICT Business and System Analysts has been increased to 70, so should we expect an increase for pro rata occupations such as software or network engineer in July? as there would be a significant backlog until July


----------



## sajboy (Mar 1, 2017)

anniejerin said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have a question. I have applied for ACS for Analyst programmer
> PTE- 10 points
> ...


Partner skill qualifications
You can receive 5 points if your partner can demonstrate, at the time you are invited to apply, they:

– were under 50 years of age

– had at least Competent English

– had a skilled occupation from the relevant Skilled Occupation List, that is your partners nominated occupation must be on the same Skilled Occupation List as your nominated occupation, and

– have a positive skills assessment from the relevant assessing authority for their (your partner's) skilled occupation.

You cannot receive these points if your partner is not included on your visa application, or if they are an Australian citizen or an Australian permanent resident

NB : you cant claim his experience for points..if your partner posses all these criteria,then you will be able to get an extra 5 points.


----------



## anniejerin (Apr 6, 2017)

sajboy said:


> Partner skill qualifications
> You can receive 5 points if your partner can demonstrate, at the time you are invited to apply, they:
> 
> – were under 50 years of age
> ...



Thank You. What do you mean by

– had a skilled occupation from the relevant Skilled Occupation List, that is your partners nominated occupation must be on the same Skilled Occupation List as your nominated occupation, and

– have a positive skills assessment from the relevant assessing authority for their (your partner's) skilled occupation.


My husband is an SEO Analyst for 20 months. I think this can be applied for Analyst Programmer occupation type. But if i apply for ACS will they reject his application?


----------



## sajboy (Mar 1, 2017)

anniejerin said:


> Thank You. What do you mean by
> 
> – had a skilled occupation from the relevant Skilled Occupation List, that is your partners nominated occupation must be on the same Skilled Occupation List as your nominated occupation, and
> 
> ...


1.Your Partner's Skill Should be in the NSW's Nominated Occupation List ( I still Believe you are looking for a state nomination ie 190 Visa )
2.If it is there,Your Partner's Skill Should be assessed with the Relevant authority.

NB : http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...-190-sol-csol-what-1st-thing-i-should-do.html

Go through this thread.You will be able to get each and every information Regarding this scenario.


----------



## anniejerin (Apr 6, 2017)

Thank you. Appreciate your help


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

sajboy said:


> 1.Your Partner's Skill Should be in the NSW's Nominated Occupation List ( I still Believe you are looking for a state nomination ie 190 Visa )
> 2.If it is there,Your Partner's Skill Should be assessed with the Relevant authority.
> 
> NB : http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...-190-sol-csol-what-1st-thing-i-should-do.html
> ...


Everything is fine except Partners occupation needs to be in CSOL list for 190 and SOL for 189. No need to be in NSW list.


----------



## sajboy (Mar 1, 2017)

zaback21 said:


> Everything is fine except Partners occupation needs to be in CSOL list for 190 and SOL for 189. No need to be in NSW list.


thanks for the correction zaback.


----------



## anniejerin (Apr 6, 2017)

Do we need minimum of 2 years of experience for applying ACS for partner skills? Actually his experience is in 2011-2012. Is that fine for ACS? His Education background is Computer science Engineering and he planning to apply for Analyst Programmer.


----------



## lily0828 (Nov 20, 2016)

ANAIN said:


> Guys
> 
> Now, it's clear on DIBP skillselect page that 2613XX quota has been utilized for this fiscal and all the 65+ pointers will be in queue for 190 NSW approval. So no chance for <65 excluding SS
> I believe 60+5(SS) will have to wait till Victoria open its gate in July??


Its really unfair that NSW hasnt been giving invites in equal numbers throughout the year . Its like most of the 2613XX would of applied for state because we dont have enough points of 189.. now all the 189 candidates will be queued here unless they want to wait till july for 189 but who wants to wait !!! 

looks like everyone is gonna have to hit the books to increase their English scores if they want to be invited ..


----------



## Svetulchi (Feb 22, 2017)

IS Any invaits today?


----------



## ajay23888 (Dec 27, 2015)

Svetulchi said:


> IS Any invaits today?


Not yet.     

Sent from my HM 1S using Tapatalk


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

lily0828 said:


> Its really unfair that NSW hasnt been giving invites in equal numbers throughout the year . Its like most of the 2613XX would of applied for state because we dont have enough points of 189.. now all the 189 candidates will be queued here unless they want to wait till july for 189 but who wants to wait !!!
> 
> looks like everyone is gonna have to hit the books to increase their English scores if they want to be invited ..


To be honest, it's not actually. State would usually want to sponsor those whom are in short supply so may be nurses, engineering manager and so on where the quota doesn't even fill 10% or so and in some cases only 2-3 people in a whole year. There are already enough pro rata guys in 189 so job market is saturated enough.

And lastly, 60 points won't get you invite unfortunately unless some miracle happens. Try get 20 English points.


----------



## Heprex (Dec 21, 2016)

These double invites are killing people hopes.
If one received an invite in one category, they should be responsible to withdraw the other one, at least do others a favor.
Hope SkillSelect fixed this process, once passport ID is used in one EOI, he or she couldn't use it in another EOI.


----------



## Ku_ (Jul 6, 2016)

One more week of silence goes by!


----------



## amaljosegeorge (Aug 21, 2016)

I just now got my skill assessment for my wife. She is a Registered Nurse ( Medical). IELTS 7 Band, 2.6 years of experience. 55+5 for NSW 190. What are chances for invitation? Any Registered Nurses with 55+5 who recently got invited?


----------



## chinkyjenn (Jan 26, 2017)

Ku_ said:


> One more week of silence goes by!


But it's not 5 yet.... Hopefully we will see some tonight


----------



## Ashish Satasiya (Apr 7, 2017)

Hi..... 
I have submitted my EOI on 11/11/2016 for structural engineer (233214) with 55+5 for NSW. Is there any chance to invite in near future?


----------



## akshat13 (Apr 29, 2013)

Very Bad. Just wondering what exactly they are looking for.


----------



## Detectiva (Nov 28, 2016)

What are the chances of Mechanical Engineer with 60 point (IELTS >7) to get sponsorship from NSW?


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

Detectiva said:


> What are the chances of Mechanical Engineer with 60 point (IELTS >7) to get sponsorship from NSW?


Very slim with 60 points since so many people are waiting at 65. Try get 5 more points. What's your IELTS score ?


----------



## chamomilesix (Jan 11, 2017)

amaljosegeorge said:


> I just now got my skill assessment for my wife. She is a Registered Nurse ( Medical). IELTS 7 Band, 2.6 years of experience. 55+5 for NSW 190. What are chances for invitation? Any Registered Nurses with 55+5 who recently got invited?


It should be decent chance. Nurse is not on pro rata..



Ashish Satasiya said:


> Hi.....
> I have submitted my EOI on 11/11/2016 for structural engineer (233214) with 55+5 for NSW. Is there any chance to invite in near future?


Also decent as it's not pro-rated, especially since NSW seems to love civil and structural engineers more


----------



## Detectiva (Nov 28, 2016)

zaback21 said:


> Very slim with 60 points since so many people are waiting at 65. Try get 5 more points. What's your IELTS score ?


I don't see any possibility to gain +5 points, except for increasing IELTS score. Currently it is >7.0, giving 10 points. What would you suggest?


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

Detectiva said:


> I don't see any possibility to gain +5 points, except for increasing IELTS score. Currently it is >7.0, giving 10 points. What would you suggest?


What's your individual IELTS score ? Then I can advice if PTE-A will work for you or not. My IELTS was 7 average but I got 9 in PTE-A in one attempt.


----------



## Detectiva (Nov 28, 2016)

zaback21 said:


> What's your individual IELTS score ? Then I can advice if PTE-A will work for you or not. My IELTS was 7 average but I got 9 in PTE-A in one attempt.


Zaback, thank you for your kindn offer to help. 
It is L 7.5 / R 8.0 / W 7.0 / S 7.0 / in General IELTS, taken in March 2017, which was 3rd attempt.
1st attempt was 7.5/7.5/6.5/6.5 in Oct 2016; and 2nd one was 7.5/7/6.5/7 in February 2017.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

Detectiva said:


> Zaback, thank you for your kindn offer to help.
> It is L 7.5 / R 8.0 / W 7.0 / S 7.0 / in General IELTS, taken in March 2017, which was 3rd attempt.
> 1st attempt was 7.5/7.5/6.5/6.5 in Oct 2016; and 2nd one was 7.5/7/6.5/7 in February 2017.


Your Reading is good meaning your good in English. Speaking and Writing is easier in PTE. Hence try PTE, you can get 8+. Study for 1-2 months and apply before July with 70 points and get your invite on 1st July 2017.

This will help: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/12015801-post16349.html

Good luck !


----------



## mariner2017 (Apr 3, 2017)

zaback21 said:


> You might seeing not many people got invited on this occupation this year. Can't you get like 5 more points for 189 direct invite. How much you got on your English ? May be try PTE-A.



My IELTS score L8.5 R9 W7 S7. Thanks.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

mariner2017 said:


> My IELTS score L8.5 R9 W7 S7. Thanks.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


9 in Reading and 8.5 in Listening ? Take PTE-A. You will score all 9 in PTE-A. I got 7 average in IELTS and scored three 9's and one 8.5 in PTE-A in one attempt. 

This might help: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/12015801-post16349.html


----------



## mariner2017 (Apr 3, 2017)

zaback21 said:


> 9 in Reading and 8.5 in Listening ? Take PTE-A. You will score all 9 in PTE-A. I got 7 average in IELTS and scored three 9's and one 8.5 in PTE-A in one attempt.
> 
> /QUOTE]
> 
> ...


----------



## mariner2017 (Apr 3, 2017)

zaback21 said:


> 9 in Reading and 8.5 in Listening ? Take PTE-A. You will score all 9 in PTE-A. I got 7 average in IELTS and scored three 9's and one 8.5 in PTE-A in one attempt.
> /QUOTE]
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## RAMU22 (Sep 17, 2016)

Hello,

I am new to this forum can anyone tell me what are the chances of a NSW invite for 75 points this year till june 2017 for ICT Business Analyst 261111
English -> 20, SS- > 5, Work Exp -> 5


----------



## Pkarl (Nov 6, 2016)

RAMU22 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am new to this forum can anyone tell me what are the chances of a NSW invite for 75 points this year till june 2017 for ICT Business Analyst 261111
> English -> 20, SS- > 5, Work Exp -> 5


I think for 190 NSW you got great chances!


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

mariner2017 said:


> Hi Zaback21, how long did you take to prepare for PTE-A test after your IELTS? Thanks for your help!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You have enough time. 2.5 months is a long time. I studied for 2 weeks seriously. If you want it you have to go for it. if you are afraid it will be removed, how do you know your will get NSW invite ? They may never invite whereas with 189, you can get your score, apply and take the invite. So, I see doing PTE as doing something rather than leaving my future on chance.


----------



## lily0828 (Nov 20, 2016)

zaback21 said:


> To be honest, it's not actually. State would usually want to sponsor those whom are in short supply so may be nurses, engineering manager and so on where the quota doesn't even fill 10% or so and in some cases only 2-3 people in a whole year. There are already enough pro rata guys in 189 so job market is saturated enough.
> 
> And lastly, 60 points won't get you invite unfortunately unless some miracle happens. Try get 20 English points.


Well I have no clue to who they are inviting.. so cannot comment on that .. and ya thats what I was saying everyone has got to get 20 in English if they want to get invited.. but in your case that hasn't helped either  so Im fail to understand what their criteria are !?!?


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

lily0828 said:


> Well I have no clue to who they are inviting.. so cannot comment on that .. and ya thats what I was saying everyone has got to get 20 in English if they want to get invited.. but in your case that hasn't helped either  so Im fail to understand what their criteria are !?!?


Well as you said it's very hard with 65, imagine with 60 ! So, you do need 5 more points. All 70+ in PTE, keep on trying. Some people have given it 27 times, so you have all 70+, you will get there. In any case, you will be ready for July for 189 if you can manage 5 more points.

Plus they will invite but I think may end of this month or next. I won't get invite as they don't want 233914. You may but there are so many 2613 with 65 points, you have almost no chance to very silm to be honest.

They select by :


> *
> The selection process is competitive. Candidates are selected and ranked in the following order:
> *
> 
> ...


So, points first, English 2nd and finally work exp.


----------



## mariner2017 (Apr 3, 2017)

zaback21 said:


> You have enough time. 2.5 months is a long time. I studied for 2 weeks seriously. If you want it you have to go for it. if you are afraid it will be removed, how do you know your will get NSW invite ? They may never invite whereas with 189, you can get your score, apply and take the invite. So, I see doing PTE as doing something rather than leaving my future on chance.



Thank you very much Zaback21 for your feedback. Take care & wish you all the best!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

mariner2017 said:


> Thank you very much Zaback21 for your feedback. Take care & wish you all the best!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You too mate. PTE will be a piece of cake for you with that score.


----------



## venkataramanareddy (Nov 27, 2015)

amaljosegeorge said:


> I just now got my skill assessment for my wife. She is a Registered Nurse ( Medical). IELTS 7 Band, 2.6 years of experience. 55+5 for NSW 190. What are chances for invitation? Any Registered Nurses with 55+5 who recently got invited?


Hi, can u share ur details plz? I req some info for registered nurse. To add partner skill for registered nurse she Required ielts general..but nurse. Skills assessment is done with academic? Do we req to give both the exams?


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

RAMU22 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am new to this forum can anyone tell me what are the chances of a NSW invite for 75 points this year till june 2017 for ICT Business Analyst 261111
> English -> 20, SS- > 5, Work Exp -> 5


Good, very good.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

zaback21 said:


> 9 in Reading and 8.5 in Listening ? Take PTE-A. You will score all 9 in PTE-A. I got 7 average in IELTS and scored three 9's and one 8.5 in PTE-A in one attempt.
> 
> This might help: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/12015801-post16349.html



PTE has its own challenges, out of 9 attempts (4 IELTS/5PTE) i was getting consistently 8 or 9 in LSR but 7 in Writing, while in PTE i struggled with peaking getting 36 (!) to 90 (!) - so its not as easy


----------



## auslover35 (Jun 27, 2016)

hi all

Anybody with 65 points (system analyst) recently got invitation from NSW.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

andreyx108b said:


> PTE has its own challenges, out of 9 attempts (4 IELTS/5PTE) i was getting consistently 8 or 9 in LSR but 7 in Writing, while in PTE i struggled with peaking getting 36 (!) to 90 (!) - so its not as easy


Well that true. But I think PTE is better for those who are good in English like him, who got 9 in Reading. IELTS is so biased when it comes to Speaking and Writing mark.

I saw your score, those are ridiculous like every time 1-2 mark short of 79 .


----------



## Oz_man (Mar 10, 2017)

auslover35 said:


> hi all
> 
> Anybody with 65 points (system analyst) recently got invitation from NSW.


Just saw the update on 29th March 2017 results for 189 Sub class, cut off for ICT Business and System analysts cut off has officially moved to 70

2611	ICT Business and ​System Analysts	70	26/03/2017 11:09:46 pm


----------



## auslover35 (Jun 27, 2016)

Oz_man said:


> Just saw the update on 29th March 2017 results for 189 Sub class, cut off for ICT Business and System analysts cut off has officially moved to 70
> 
> 2611	ICT Business and ​System Analysts	70	26/03/2017 11:09:46 pm


yes i know , but i am expecting invitation from nsw


----------



## Oz_man (Mar 10, 2017)

auslover35 said:


> yes i know , but i am expecting invitation from nsw


well, what it may mean is all the 65 pointers in 189( last invite to 65 pointers in last round in 189 was in Aug 2016) may all shift to 190NSW and it will create a very long waiting list of over one year, and not sure if NSW will have even that many slots ( and needless to mention there may be 70+ pointers as well in NSW and not just 65 pointers in the pool), 

so looks like waiting period will be well over an year , even if they start inviting 65 pointers


----------



## Qasimkhan (Jul 19, 2015)

Hi all,
I am asking one question for my friend, recently he submitted his nsw nomination application but he forgot to named each document as they mentioned on website?
Does it really matter? Or its just a minor mistake?
Please anyone who came across this situation?
Much appreciated your kind response


----------



## davidlk03 (Jul 4, 2016)

Qasimkhan said:


> Hi all,
> I am asking one question for my friend, recently he submitted his nsw nomination application but he forgot to named each document as they mentioned on website?
> Does it really matter? Or its just a minor mistake?
> Please anyone who came across this situation?
> Much appreciated your kind response


It's a minor thing, there won't be any problem except some delay may be..


----------



## Qasimkhan (Jul 19, 2015)

davidlk03 said:


> It's a minor thing, there won't be any problem except some delay may be..


Thanks David for your reply, he is so worried n I didn't have any idea therefore I decided to post it here. Can please explain delay? Does it more than 12 weeks or within 
This period?


----------



## davidlk03 (Jul 4, 2016)

Qasimkhan said:


> Thanks David for your reply, he is so worried n I didn't have any idea therefore I decided to post it here. Can please explain delay? Does it more than 12 weeks or within
> This period?


It's should depend on the case officer if he wants to be a pain he might make delay otherwise it's quite simple if you submitted all thr docs as he will need to check it individually anyway even if you name all the files,so be positive, everything should be fine nothing to worry...


----------



## Qasimkhan (Jul 19, 2015)

davidlk03 said:


> It's should depend on the case officer if he wants to be a pain he might make delay otherwise it's quite simple if you submitted all thr docs as he will need to check it individually anyway even if you name all the files,so be positive, everything should be fine nothing to worry...


Thanks David


----------



## jsabarish (Sep 7, 2016)

Oz_man said:


> well, what it may mean is all the 65 pointers in 189( last invite to 65 pointers in last round in 189 was in Aug 2016) may all shift to 190NSW and it will create a very long waiting list of over one year, and not sure if NSW will have even that many slots ( and needless to mention there may be 70+ pointers as well in NSW and not just 65 pointers in the pool),
> 
> so looks like waiting period will be well over an year , even if they start inviting 65 pointers


I am no expert, but I believe applicants would have already chosen State sponsorship even then.. and at that time NSW was pushing nominations at a healthy rate.. 

English competency seems to be one of the key defining factors.. 

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## Vmk (Mar 29, 2017)

What are the chances of getting NSW invite for 261312 with 65 points(Including SS)?
EOI Submitted on 05-03-2017.
How many slots are left in this financial year for 261312?


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

Vmk said:


> What are the chances of getting NSW invite for 261312 with 65 points(Including SS)?
> EOI Submitted on 05-03-2017.
> How many slots are left in this financial year for 261312?


Very slim to none. Try get 5 more points.

There is no slot in 190 visa, they can invite if they feel like it or may be not at all unlike 189.


----------



## umaerkhan (Nov 7, 2016)

My brother has bs telecommunication (not engineering degree) from pakistan and he is fresh graduate, can i apply for ACS , or need some experience TIA 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Vmk said:


> What are the chances of getting NSW invite for 261312 with 65 points(Including SS)?
> EOI Submitted on 05-03-2017.
> How many slots are left in this financial year for 261312?




As you will find out ... many many are waiting  NSW is not inviting 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## davidlk03 (Jul 4, 2016)

Nsw should release statements and say that they are not inviting anymore instead of giving false hope, it's ridiculous of how they have acted this year, completely out of hope with them. Nsw isn't fair compared to other states, they just like what they do, invite from anywhere and anyone leaving huge gap behinds and be inconsistent, why can't they invite in equal numbers throughout the period when they have 4000 to be issued. Normally they finish around May and issue almost 95% of invites but like 1and half month to go they haven't yet used up 50%. More than 50 % remaining.They just made the situation worst of how anyone could have imagined of,
I have no hope of these people..


----------



## jsabarish (Sep 7, 2016)

Will it be another silent day :-( ?

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## Darshana (Mar 1, 2017)

jsabarish said:


> Will it be another silent day :-( ?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


I think now we can only expect it after April 12th... Maybe the Friday


----------



## chamomilesix (Jan 11, 2017)

Perhaps wait till 2-3 weeks until 189 closed then maybe they will invite bunch


----------



## jsabarish (Sep 7, 2016)

chamomilesix said:


> Perhaps wait till 2-3 weeks until 189 closed then maybe they will invite bunch


189 is already closed.. Mar 29th round happened.

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## hardi (Jan 27, 2017)

Darshana said:


> I think now we can only expect it after April 12th... Maybe the Friday


Hi

Just for my information, can you please let me know is there any specific pattern of invite for state nomination, for NSW 190? 

Regards
Hardi


----------



## Darshana (Mar 1, 2017)

hardi said:


> Darshana said:
> 
> 
> > I think now we can only expect it after April 12th... Maybe the Friday
> ...


None... But it was a trend in the past to send invites the Friday after the 189 round


----------



## jsabarish (Sep 7, 2016)

chamomilesix said:


> Perhaps wait till 2-3 weeks until 189 closed then maybe they will invite bunch


I am sorry... 189 closed for BA and SA occupation alone... 

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## jsabarish (Sep 7, 2016)

Darshana said:


> I think now we can only expect it after April 12th... Maybe the Friday


Seems like it is a long weekend over there.. Good Friday , Easter

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## Darshana (Mar 1, 2017)

jsabarish said:


> Darshana said:
> 
> 
> > I think now we can only expect it after April 12th... Maybe the Friday
> ...


Oh.. true that.. Totally forgot... Then maybe when they reopen after that


----------



## markymark5 (Mar 31, 2017)

Hi All,

Is work experience a factor on Stream2 invitation? Or 75 pts already enough? Thanks!


----------



## chamomilesix (Jan 11, 2017)

markymark5 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Is work experience a factor on Stream2 invitation? Or 75 pts already enough? Thanks!


With stream 2 it depends whether NSW is in particular need of that occupation. Having high pointers (75) is definitely an advantage as it will put you in the first position of the list. Work experience is not a factor (I don't have experience).


----------



## raghu.cvr (Nov 14, 2015)

*NSW state sponsorship details*

HI All,


I am planing to apply for NSW state sponsorship this week. Please suggest me whether this is the right time or not. Also suggrest me how long it gonna take based on current situation and with 65 points.

I have 65 points below are the details.

Age: 30
Education: 15
Work exp: 10
Partner points : 5
State sponshre 5
----------------------

Total 65


----------



## jsabarish (Sep 7, 2016)

English ?

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## raghu.cvr (Nov 14, 2015)

Hi thanks for quick reply.

English me and my partner has 6 in all bands(PTE)


----------



## sudharshanam (Sep 27, 2016)

raghu.cvr said:


> HI All,
> 
> 
> I am planing to apply for NSW state sponsorship this week. Please suggest me whether this is the right time or not. Also suggrest me how long it gonna take based on current situation and with 65 points.
> ...


What is your occupation code ? 65 points will take loooong time to get invite. I suggest you to increase your points... There is no timeline for NSW invite. From this forum and tracker i have observered there are many people who are waiting for NSW invite with 70 points as well...


----------



## sudharshanam (Sep 27, 2016)

raghu.cvr said:


> Hi thanks for quick reply.
> 
> English me and my partner has 6 in all bands(PTE)


for partner band 6 is sufficient. But for you if u get 7 band then you can claim 10 more points which will make 75 with SS. And you will have better chance in both 189 and 190


----------



## jsabarish (Sep 7, 2016)

If you get 7 in all bands your DIBP score will go to 70... That sounds like a chance to me... 

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## raghu.cvr (Nov 14, 2015)

Hi Sudharshan,

Thanks for the info. My Occupation is IT -Support and Administrator.
65 is max I can get as of now.How long it is going to take. Is there any sealing for NSW


----------



## raghu.cvr (Nov 14, 2015)

Yup, But I tried a lot to get 7:confused2:, seems there is no scope at this moment.:confused2:


----------



## raghu.cvr (Nov 14, 2015)

Can any one plz tell minimum how many months will take with 65 points.


----------



## jsabarish (Sep 7, 2016)

raghu.cvr said:


> Can any one plz tell minimum how many months will take with 65 points.


A lot of us are waiting with 70 (65+5) points here... We are waiting for NSW to shower us with invites... There is a high hope that higher the total score, the more sooner you get an invite... Apparently English skills seems to be a defining moment...

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## sudharshanam (Sep 27, 2016)

raghu.cvr said:


> Hi Sudharshan,
> 
> Thanks for the info. My Occupation is IT -Support and Administrator.
> 65 is max I can get as of now.How long it is going to take. Is there any sealing for NSW


 I dont see any occupation with IT -Support and Administrator.Do you fall under 263111 occupation code ?
As per current analysis it may take more than 6 months.


----------



## sajboy (Mar 1, 2017)

raghu.cvr said:


> Hi Sudharshan,
> 
> Thanks for the info. My Occupation is IT -Support and Administrator.
> 65 is max I can get as of now.How long it is going to take. Is there any sealing for NSW


Brother, No one can predict when NSW will give an invitation..Whatever if you get 10 points for English, then chances are very high to get a fast invitation..But with 65 points,you have to wait along with those 65 pointers who submitted before you  The more point you acquire,more fast you will get the invite.


----------



## raghu.cvr (Nov 14, 2015)

Hi Sudharshan,

I dont think so my skills fall under 263111, do you have any idea my skills comes under which occupation: I am a support, installation, implementation and configuration , maintenance of servers.
can we hope that it will be done 6- 8 months?


----------



## sajboy (Mar 1, 2017)

Zidane's Daddy said:


> Hey guys does anyone know if submitting the birth certificate is compulsory for visa application? I'm not even sure if my birth certificate even exists lol


You can use your 10th certificate as an identity as your birth certificate.And I Saw many people who uses their Passport as an evidence for this too  The key is that a nationally authorised certificate containing your birth date is enough..

eg : ID Card , Passport etc..

NB : Showing Exact Birth Certificate is not mandatory


----------



## Darshana (Mar 1, 2017)

raghu.cvr said:


> Hi Sudharshan,
> 
> I dont think so my skills fall under 263111, do you have any idea my skills comes under which occupation: I am a support, installation, implementation and configuration , maintenance of servers.
> can we hope that it will be done 6- 8 months?


What job code for you get your work ex and education assessed under?


----------



## sudharshanam (Sep 27, 2016)

raghu.cvr said:


> Hi Sudharshan,
> 
> I dont think so my skills fall under 263111, do you have any idea my skills comes under which occupation: I am a support, installation, implementation and configuration , maintenance of servers.
> can we hope that it will be done 6- 8 months?


Before submitting EOI , first you have to get your education and work experience accessed.

https://www.anzscosearch.com

check this site for the list of occupations available. Mostly you should fall under 263111 (computer network and systems engineer)


----------



## Zidane's Daddy (Feb 28, 2017)

sajboy said:


> You can use your 10th certificate as an identity as your birth certificate.And I Saw many people who uses their Passport as an evidence for this too  The key is that a nationally authorised certificate containing your birth date is enough..
> 
> eg : ID Card , Passport etc..
> 
> NB : Showing Exact Birth Certificate is not mandatory


Thanks man! Since I practically never lived in Pakistan don;t have all those 10th certificates or anything, did o levels. But yeah probably can use my national identity card. Will try that!

Thanks a lot man!


----------



## raghu.cvr (Nov 14, 2015)

Hi Sudharshan,

My skills comes under 262113.


----------



## sajboy (Mar 1, 2017)

Zidane's Daddy said:


> Thanks man! Since I practically never lived in Pakistan don;t have all those 10th certificates or anything, did o levels. But yeah probably can use my national identity card. Will try that!
> 
> Thanks a lot man!


You are always welcome my friend !! 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## raghu.cvr (Nov 14, 2015)

raghu.cvr said:


> Hi Sudharshan,
> 
> My skills comes under 262113.


How are they going to access the work experience or they going to personally visit the all my previous companies?


----------



## sudharshanam (Sep 27, 2016)

raghu.cvr said:


> How are they going to access the work experience or they going to personally visit the all my previous companies?


That is system administrator .. it is in stream 2.. not in SOL or CSOL....
I advice you not to apply under that code.. go for any other code which is closely related to your job work.... your occupation will be accessed by ACS.... they will not come to office and check .. but they have their own ways to verify your employment... you need to provide referrals for each company... 
check this site for more details acs.org.au


----------



## shaz3698 (Apr 5, 2017)

Hi Guys
How are you all
Has NSW started sending the invites ?
When is it expected that they will open ?
Thanks


----------



## raghu.cvr (Nov 14, 2015)

sudharshanam said:


> That is system administrator .. it is in stream 2.. not in SOL or CSOL....
> I advice you not to apply under that code.. go for any other code which is closely related to your job work.... your occupation will be accessed by ACS.... they will not come to office and check .. but they have their own ways to verify your employment... you need to provide referrals for each company...
> check this site for more details acs.org.au




Thanks Sudharshan for detailed explanation.

I have gone through the acs website and I can see the Occupation code 262113 - Systems Administrator under Nominated or Sponsorship, can you please check confirm.

https://more.acs.org.au/__data/assets/pdf_file/0018/7641/ANZSCO-Descriptions-2015.pdf


----------



## venkataramanareddy (Nov 27, 2015)

1317842 said:


> could you please tell me how long does it take for nurses to get SS from NSW
> registered nurse nec 254499
> age 30
> degree 15
> ...



Hi did u get invite?
with 55+5 I think there will be lot of Queue. Did U also apply for VIC?
How did U do skills assessments for BSN Nursing from India?
I ma planning for my spouse skills assessment for BSC Nursing. pls share your mail id


----------



## sudharshanam (Sep 27, 2016)

raghu.cvr said:


> Thanks Sudharshan for detailed explanation.
> 
> I have gone through the acs website and I can see the Occupation code 262113 - Systems Administrator under Nominated or Sponsorship, can you please check confirm.
> 
> https://more.acs.org.au/__data/assets/pdf_file/0018/7641/ANZSCO-Descriptions-2015.pdf


that is prepared in 2015. you need to check this https://www.anzscosearch.com/262113


----------



## sudharshanam (Sep 27, 2016)

raghu.cvr said:


> Thanks Sudharshan for detailed explanation.
> 
> I have gone through the acs website and I can see the Occupation code 262113 - Systems Administrator under Nominated or Sponsorship, can you please check confirm.
> 
> https://more.acs.org.au/__data/assets/pdf_file/0018/7641/ANZSCO-Descriptions-2015.pdf



please check this link as well 

https://www.industry.nsw.gov.au/liv...lled-nominated-migration-190/are-you-eligible


----------



## hjauhari (May 2, 2016)

Hi Folks,

For ACS assesement to claim partner's point- Do I need to submit Partner's roles/Duties reference letter to ACS once approved by notary or simply I can upload into ACS without on company's letter head or notary stamp but yes signed by manger?

As I have applied under ICT BA(261111) so can I apply under(263111) Computer Network and Systems Engineer fto claim my partner's point?

Thanks


----------



## raghu.cvr (Nov 14, 2015)

sudharshanam said:


> please check this link as well
> 
> https://www.industry.nsw.gov.au/liv...lled-nominated-migration-190/are-you-eligible



Thank you Sudharshan once again, I will got through the links.


----------



## Fazil3 (Jul 20, 2016)

Hi chamomilesix,

How much did you get for Written discourse in your actual exam?



chamomilesix said:


> With stream 2 it depends whether NSW is in particular need of that occupation. Having high pointers (75) is definitely an advantage as it will put you in the first position of the list. Work experience is not a factor (I don't have experience).


----------



## chinkyjenn (Jan 26, 2017)

Do you think NSW will invite some ppl this Thursday? since they will have V189 round tomorrow?


----------



## Darshana (Mar 1, 2017)

chinkyjenn said:


> Do you think NSW will invite some ppl this Thursday? since they will have V189 round tomorrow?


Hopefully!!
You did get your 189 though right?


----------



## jsabarish (Sep 7, 2016)

Darshana said:


> Hopefully!!
> You did get your 189 though right?


What's your occupation and points breakup Darshana ?

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## chinkyjenn (Jan 26, 2017)

Darshana said:


> Hopefully!!
> You did get your 189 though right?


Yea I did but one of my friend is with 70 points and still waiting for v190! 

I hope you and her will get it this Thursday!!!! :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


----------



## chamomilesix (Jan 11, 2017)

fazil3 said:


> hi chamomilesix,
> 
> how much did you get for written discourse in your actual exam?


wd: 90


----------



## Darshana (Mar 1, 2017)

jsabarish said:


> Darshana said:
> 
> 
> > Hopefully!!
> ...


General accountants
70+5 superior English


----------



## Darshana (Mar 1, 2017)

chinkyjenn said:


> Darshana said:
> 
> 
> > Hopefully!!
> ...


Oh cool  EOI date?


----------



## RAMU22 (Sep 17, 2016)

If I search in SEEK with only region as NSW there seems to be more than 50K jobs available. And of that largest is in ICT amounting to more than 6k. ICT BA/ SA jobs is 2nd largest in that ICT pool more than 700. Still no invite, but NSW states that -- > 

"In determining the occupations on our priority list, NSW uses Commonwealth and State employment data as well as evidence-supported feedback from NSW industry. The occupations on these lists are selected to meet the skill needs of the NSW economy. Our lists will be amended from time to time according to the skills needs in NSW."
How ironical...


----------



## hjauhari (May 2, 2016)

Hi Folks,

For ACS assesement to claim partner's point- Do I need to submit Partner's roles/Duties reference letter to ACS once approved by notary or simply I can upload into ACS without on company's letter head or notary stamp but yes signed by manger?

As I have applied under ICT BA(261111) so can I apply under(263111) Computer Network and Systems Engineer fto claim my partner's point?

Thanks


----------



## Fazil3 (Jul 20, 2016)

Could you please please share some of your sample essays (during your practice)

I am trying many patterns, but never crossing 75 in WD




chamomilesix said:


> wd: 90


----------



## sumor (Nov 15, 2016)

Hey Guys, 

Stop complaining about NSW invites, just have a look into statistics from other years: 
April 2015 - 250 April 2016 - 607 
May 2015 - 1109 May 2016 - 549 
June 2015 - 1040 June 2016 - 79

If you analyze it, there is no pattern, actually the pattern is that they do not have some specific strategy to follow. If you able to scrape a bit more points do it, otherwise relax and concentrate on other things that waiting for you out there.


----------



## hjauhari (May 2, 2016)

Hello Folks,

I have applied my EOI for the BA ICT CODE(26111), can any one suugest me please if I can go ahead to claim my partner's points under code (263111)Computer Network Professionals as she had done B.tech in EC and she working as computer network expert for past 6 years in IT firm??

Please help me in this regard as I am confuse with the statement that your partner's occupation must be in same SOL or CSOL?
Thanks


----------



## Darshana (Mar 1, 2017)

hjauhari said:


> Hello Folks,
> 
> I have applied my EOI for the BA ICT CODE(26111), can any one suugest me please if I can go ahead to claim my partner's points under code (263111)Computer Network Professionals as she had done B.tech in EC and she working as computer network expert for past 6 years in IT firm??
> 
> ...


It just means that to claim partner points for 189 spouse occupation should be in the sol list


----------



## hjauhari (May 2, 2016)

Darshana said:


> It just means that to claim partner points for 189 spouse occupation should be in the sol list


Thanks Darshana,

In that case, I feel I can go ahead with 263111 code inspite of the fact that I am in 261111 code??


----------



## Darshana (Mar 1, 2017)

hjauhari said:


> Darshana said:
> 
> 
> > It just means that to claim partner points for 189 spouse occupation should be in the sol list
> ...


Yes you can. I made the mistake of getting a reassessment education stuff just to be in the same occupation as my husband. Later realized that it wasn't necessary!


----------



## hjauhari (May 2, 2016)

Darshana said:


> Yes you can. I made the mistake of getting a reassessment education stuff just to be in the same occupation as my husband. Later realized that it wasn't necessary!


Thats great ,it means you have also claimed partner's point!!

Can you please tell me apart form roles/responsibilities letter(attested and signed by advocate) what other documents I need to produced to claim 5 points??


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

sumor said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> Stop complaining about NSW invites, just have a look into statistics from other years:
> April 2015 - 250 April 2016 - 607
> ...


there is a clear pattern before, they have invited a lot during first year, as the new system was launched in Jan 2015, in 2016 the invite trend more even, Jan, Feb, March and April showed a lot of invites. This year the pattern has became even more even, however, there is no big spree of invites in Jan-March so far like it has been previously.


----------



## manpreet11 (Jan 31, 2017)

I have applied for EOI (261313): 189 / 190 (NSW) with 60 points. I have re-appeared for IELTS and in case I have to update points to 70, should I update EOI by unchecking NSW and only keep 189. 
How long does it take to get EOI with 70 points for 189


----------



## Darshana (Mar 1, 2017)

hjauhari said:


> Darshana said:
> 
> 
> > Yes you can. I made the mistake of getting a reassessment education stuff just to be in the same occupation as my husband. Later realized that it wasn't necessary!
> ...


For partner work ex doesn't matter. So I only got my husband's education assessed. So ideally you only need education, English and age proofs


----------



## spark53 (Oct 26, 2015)

Darshana said:


> For partner work ex doesn't matter. So I only got my husband's education assessed. So ideally you only need education, English and age proofs


Are you sure that for partner point claim, partner's work experience is not required? So only education, age and English proof are sufficient for the assessment for leading to a positive assessment by assessing authority, and that would give 5 points as partner point?

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Darshana (Mar 1, 2017)

spark53 said:


> Darshana said:
> 
> 
> > For partner work ex doesn't matter. So I only got my husband's education assessed. So ideally you only need education, English and age proofs
> ...


You can receive five points if your partner meets requirements at the time you are invited to apply relating to:

Age;
English Language Ability;
A suitable skills assessment in a nominated occupation on the same Skilled Occupation List used for your application.
You cannot receive these points if your partner is not included on your visa application, or if they are an Australian citizen or an Australian permanent resident

Yes... It only says skill assessment... Not necessary you have a positive work ex assessment


----------



## lily0828 (Nov 20, 2016)

Darshana said:


> You can receive five points if your partner meets requirements at the time you are invited to apply relating to:
> 
> Age;
> English Language Ability;
> ...


But doesnt Skill assessment mean that you have skills for the nominated code. I dont think it will work in all cases. For say if your partner has a Biotechnology engineering degree and want to apply under Software engineer it wont work just to have the education assessed ?!?!

look at the site https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Visa-1/189-#tab-content-3 I think u missed the last one. Correct me if I am wrong

under partner skills
You can receive five points if, when you are invited to apply for this visa, your partner provides evidence that they:

were under 50 years of age
had at least competent English
had nominated an occupation on the same skilled occupation list as your nominated occupation
had been assessed by the relevant assessing authority as having suitable skills for the nominated occupation.


----------



## Darshana (Mar 1, 2017)

lily0828 said:


> Darshana said:
> 
> 
> > You can receive five points if your partner meets requirements at the time you are invited to apply relating to:
> ...


Of course it has to be assessed.. if it's biotech engineer and software engineer then it will work if both are in sol list


----------



## Karishma (Apr 12, 2017)

Hi All,

I am new to this forum. Can anyone please help me with my doubt.

My husband has applied for 261313 with 60 points on October 2016. He hasn't got invitation yet. So we planned to get my skills assessed and by that we can get additional 5 points for spouse.

As per our plan I applied for ACS last month and I got the results has. 
'Your Bachelor of Engineering in Electrical and Electronics from Anna University
completed April 2015 has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Bachelor Degree with a
minor in computing'
The following employment after May 2020 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately
skilled level and relevant to 261313 (Software Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code'

Is it positive skill with this can I claim 5 points for spouse. please suggest. Or will the officer consider this as negative and reject my application.

Thanks.


----------



## hardi (Jan 27, 2017)

*2333-Electrical*

Hi,

Since 189 invite has been done yesterday, is there any possibility of 190 invite this week?

Regards
Hardi


----------



## Darshana (Mar 1, 2017)

Karishma said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am new to this forum. Can anyone please help me with my doubt.
> 
> ...


Education assessment is positive. That should be sufficient to claim spouse points (in addition to English and age criteria of course)


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

NSW has been very unpredictable now...


----------



## jsabarish (Sep 7, 2016)

Darshana said:


> Education assessment is positive. That should be sufficient to claim spouse points (in addition to English and age criteria of course)


English and Age criteria ??
Can you provide the link please ?

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## jsabarish (Sep 7, 2016)

Darshana said:


> Education assessment is positive. That should be sufficient to claim spouse points (in addition to English and age criteria of course)


Are you sure Darshana ?

Partner skills
You can receive five points if, when you are invited to apply for this visa, your partner provides evidence that
they:
were under 50 years of age
had at least competent English
had nominated an occupation on the same skilled occupation list as your nominated occupation
had been assessed by the relevant assessing authority as having suitable skills for the nominated occupation.


----------



## Darshana (Mar 1, 2017)

jsabarish said:


> Darshana said:
> 
> 
> > Education assessment is positive. That should be sufficient to claim spouse points (in addition to English and age criteria of course)
> ...


Yes... I did mention that education was in addition to English and age... Since they haven't mentioned that work ex is a requirement I'm sure you can claim points if education is positive for the said occupation, age is below 50, English is competent and the occupation is in the sol or csol list (whichever relevant)


----------



## markymark5 (Mar 31, 2017)

Darshana said:


> Yes... I did mention that education was in addition to English and age... Since they haven't mentioned that work ex is a requirement I'm sure you can claim points if education is positive for the said occupation, age is below 50, English is competent and the occupation is in the sol or csol list (whichever relevant)


And also, you still need to have a positive skills assessment or else you can't claim Partner Points.


----------



## spark53 (Oct 26, 2015)

markymark5 said:


> And also, you still need to have a positive skills assessment or else you can't claim Partner Points.


The question is for partner's positive skill assessment for an SOL is it a must requirement to have work-experience on that occupation, and if yes, for how many years or months?

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## markymark5 (Mar 31, 2017)

spark53 said:


> The question is for partner's positive skill assessment for an SOL is it a must requirement to have work-experience on that occupation, and if yes, for how many years or months?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Visa-1/189-#tab-content-3
Based on DIBP website, there's no work experience requirement for Partner skill points.



> Partner skills
> You can receive five points if, when you are invited to apply for this visa, your partner provides evidence that they:
> were under 50 years of age
> had at least competent English
> ...


----------



## FFacs (Jul 6, 2016)

markymark5 said:


> https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Visa-1/189-#tab-content-3
> Based on DIBP website, there's no work experience requirement for Partner skill points.


The assessing authority may require work experience to provide a positive assessment.


----------



## markymark5 (Mar 31, 2017)

FFacs said:


> The assessing authority may require work experience to provide a positive assessment.


Correct but not in DIBP. I assume what he's asking is work experience required when claiming Partner Skill points.


----------



## Darshana (Mar 1, 2017)

FFacs said:


> markymark5 said:
> 
> 
> > https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Visa-1/189-#tab-content-3
> ...


No. I received a positive assessment without work ex


----------



## markymark5 (Mar 31, 2017)

Darshana said:


> No. I received a positive assessment without work ex


Some accessing authority *may* require work experience, ACS is one of them.


----------



## jsabarish (Sep 7, 2016)

Karishma said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am new to this forum. Can anyone please help me with my doubt.
> 
> ...


Is there a line called suitable for migration ... It should be above this line that you have mentioned

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## Peppe91o (Mar 25, 2017)

Guys I have a question for nsw.
I'm a chemical engineer and my partner is an hotel manager with years of experience overseas, as it is in the same list for nsw could I apply for partner points or it has to be both in SOL?
Thanks 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blackrider89 (Jul 14, 2014)

Peppe91o said:


> Guys I have a question for nsw.
> I'm a chemical engineer and my partner is an hotel manager with years of experience overseas, as it is in the same list for nsw could I apply for partner points or it has to be both in SOL?
> Thanks
> 
> ...


Yup, if your partner's got positive skill assessment from VETASSESS, you both can apply for NSW Nomination.


----------



## raghu.cvr (Nov 14, 2015)

sudharshanam said:


> Before submitting EOI , first you have to get your education and work experience accessed.
> 
> https://www.anzscosearch.com
> 
> check this site for the list of occupations available. Mostly you should fall under 263111 (computer network and systems engineer)


Hi Sudharshana,

I can see Occupation code 262113 is under CSOL list as per the below link official site. Could please confirm once again.

https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Work...ng-authorities/skilled-occupations-lists/cSOL


----------



## sajboy (Mar 1, 2017)

Peppe91o said:


> Guys I have a question for nsw.
> I'm a chemical engineer and my partner is an hotel manager with years of experience overseas, as it is in the same list for nsw could I apply for partner points or it has to be both in SOL?
> Thanks
> 
> ...


Nope bro !! Your partner's occupation should have to be in CSOL list. Thats all !


----------



## rival50 (Sep 1, 2016)

sajboy said:


> Nope bro !! Your partner's occupation should have to be in CSOL list. Thats all !




Not sure it should be CSOL list but SOL? Am I wrong?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sajboy (Mar 1, 2017)

rival50 said:


> Not sure it should be CSOL list but SOL? Am I wrong?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


If you opt for a 190 , the primary applicant should be in the state nominated occupation list, and for claiming partner's point , partner's occupation should be in the CSOL list.


----------



## ANAIN (Mar 20, 2017)

Karishma said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am new to this forum. Can anyone please help me with my doubt.
> 
> ...


Hi
I believe "The following employment after May 2020 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level " states that from June 1st 2020 your experience is valid to claim point and on this day only you are counted as skilled in this profession. Since, your degree is minor you have to work for 5 years to reach that stage.
Still you can check with some senior expat or MARA agent to confirm this.


----------



## mabodakah (Jan 22, 2017)

Hi mates


i have submitted my application since 22/01/2017 for Engineering technologist. (55+5). How long it might take to receive invitation?

regards


----------



## venkataramanareddy (Nov 27, 2015)

spark53 said:


> The question is for partner's positive skill assessment for an SOL is it a must requirement to have work-experience on that occupation, and if yes, for how many years or months?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


It depends.. If Its ACS your 2 years will be reduced so exp after that will be considered.. else U cannot claim points.


----------



## Narasimharajn (Nov 18, 2016)

Hi Friends, Does anybody obtained a singapore police clearance certificate from india. If yes, could you please help with the process and information how and where i can get hard copy of finger prints.


----------



## NaWin (Sep 8, 2015)

Hello Karishma,

Your ACS result letter could be divided in to 5 sections and the most important one is section 1, which says whether you are "suitable" or "Unsuitable" for migration under XXXXXX (ANZSCO code). 

For the benefit of others, could you please share whether it is stated as "Suitable" or "Unsuitable" in your ACS result letter ?

Regards
NaWin




Karishma said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am new to this forum. Can anyone please help me with my doubt.
> 
> ...


----------



## jsabarish (Sep 7, 2016)

So it is not raining invites today ?

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## prafireman06 (Oct 25, 2016)

jsabarish said:


> So it is not raining invites today ?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


Nothing so far, not yet!


----------



## DN7C (Sep 26, 2016)

mabodakah said:


> Hi mates
> 
> 
> i have submitted my application since 22/01/2017 for Engineering technologist. (55+5). How long it might take to receive invitation?
> ...


You have only a slight chance of getting invited with current points.
follow the below thread and read the past posts to get an idea, "http://www.expatforum.com/expats/australia-expat-forum-expats-living-australia/1211233-2339x-other-engineering-professionals-eoi-189-190-invite-2017-a.html"


----------



## tse (Nov 22, 2016)

*Evidence of Genuine Marriage*

Hi,

Can someone please let me know what are the documents that have been uploaded for for 190 Visa Application with regards to evidence of relationship with the spouse?

Thanks,
Tanya


----------



## Ku_ (Jul 6, 2016)

I had mailed Skillselect regarding the double invite issue. Following is the reply that I received today morning. Hopefully things should get sorted soon.
-------------------------------------------------------------------
Thank you for your feedback.

The department is currently exploring various options to address this matter for the coming program year.

Kind regards
______________________________________
Fulvia
SkillSelect Technical Support Helpdesk
Department of Immigration and Border Protection
E: [email protected]


----------



## Ku_ (Jul 6, 2016)

What are the chances of NSW sending out invites next week?


----------



## HARINDERJEET (Jan 21, 2017)

Anybody plz. confirm: 

What are the requirements for getting a passport for minor (2 months old child) in INDIA??????


----------



## jsabarish (Sep 7, 2016)

HARINDERJEET said:


> Anybody plz. confirm:
> 
> What are the requirements for getting a passport for minor (2 months old child) in INDIA??????


Should be attached to child s mom , I believe...

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Any invites guys? I was away for 2 days


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jsabarish (Sep 7, 2016)

andreyx108b said:


> Any invites guys? I was away for 2 days
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Invites were away too...

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

jsabarish said:


> Invites were away too...
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


too sad


----------



## Snober (Jan 23, 2017)

HARINDERJEET said:


> Anybody plz. confirm:
> 
> What are the requirements for getting a passport for minor (2 months old child) in INDIA??????


Book an apt with passport seva kender n get parents passport n minors birth certificate .... You will get it in weeks time .... 

Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


----------



## manpreet11 (Jan 31, 2017)

Need Advice. 
I have applied for 189 (60) pts for 261313 & NSW (65). 
I have reappeared for IELTS and if I get another 10 points should I uncheck NSW ie. remove it? 
Is 70 points good enough for 189? Since I would like to apply for 189 instead and not NSW. And I have heard if I get an invite from NSW I will have to wait for it to expire. 
Please reply


----------



## sokauoc (Sep 4, 2016)

Does anyone who receive SS from NSW with 55 points in Actuary (224111)?


----------



## Svetulchi (Feb 22, 2017)

It seems NSW is not going to send invates today?


----------



## Narasimharajn (Nov 18, 2016)

tse said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can someone please let me know what are the documents that have been uploaded for for 190 Visa Application with regards to evidence of relationship with the spouse?
> 
> ...


Marriage certificate and passport(incase if spouse name is already added in it).


----------



## jsabarish (Sep 7, 2016)

Svetulchi said:


> It seems NSW is not going to send invates today?


Public Holiday today and Monday.. anything that may come may be expected on Tuesday

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## Narasimharajn (Nov 18, 2016)

Hello Frnz,

Recently i applied for 189 EOI with 65 points(Software Engineer) on 13th April and i'm yet to receive the invite, so it is a good idea to apply for medicals and PCC now or wait until I get the invite?.

Thanks,
Narasimha


----------



## Narasimharajn (Nov 18, 2016)

Hello Frnzs,


Could you please help me with the procedure for applying for PCC ?
1.)PCC in India --> how long will it take to complete the process ?
2.) PCC for Singapore --> They ask for hardcopy of fingerprints,where and how can i get the hardcopy of fingerprints from india and send it to Singapore PCC ?
Please suggest.

Thanks,
Raj


----------



## HARINDERJEET (Jan 21, 2017)

Snober said:


> Book an apt with passport seva kender n get parents passport n minors birth certificate .... You will get it in weeks time ....
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


Father of child is now in Aus and only mother is available in India.

a) Should both the parents have to be available at the time of appointment with passport seva kender ???

b) Did original passport of both the parents is required????

Plz. suggest.


----------



## cyetukuri (Jul 30, 2015)

I got the invite email to pay the application fee of $300. I paid the fee yesterday. I got one more email telling it will take approximately 12 weeks. How many days it will take actually to enable the Apply button in skill select to apply for visa? Once i get the invite does the EOI get suspended automatically? because in EOI selected the ticket mark for both 189 and 190.

Regards,
Chandra


----------



## jsabarish (Sep 7, 2016)

Congratulations.. invite within a week


----------



## ihmar2002 (Jun 26, 2015)

You received invitation today?
Which category and your eoi date?



jsabarish said:


> Congratulations.. invite within a week


----------



## ihmar2002 (Jun 26, 2015)

Any invitations today?


----------



## aminn_524 (Feb 29, 2016)

ihmar2002 said:


> You received invitation today?
> Which category and your eoi date?


He received the invite on 31th March, and not today,


----------



## aminn_524 (Feb 29, 2016)

cyetukuri said:


> I got the invite email to pay the application fee of $300. I paid the fee yesterday. I got one more email telling it will take approximately 12 weeks. How many days it will take actually to enable the Apply button in skill select to apply for visa? Once i get the invite does the EOI get suspended automatically? because in EOI selected the ticket mark for both 189 and 190.
> 
> Regards,
> Chandra


What time did you receive the invite?


----------



## jsabarish (Sep 7, 2016)

We thought they are not sending at all.. give the turnaround time for Chandra.. I am not sure how they are going about the same thing

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## JayJJ (Apr 5, 2017)

I had submitted by EOI for 261313 with claim for 70 points for NSW visa 190 on 31-Mar-2017.
On what basis do they send invite for NSW? Can I expect any invite before Jun-2017?


----------



## ihmar2002 (Jun 26, 2015)

Waiting since 31 March with 65+5 for 261312. 
What time usually invitations are sent out?


----------



## psk_psk (Mar 21, 2016)

ihmar2002 said:


> Waiting since 31 March with 65+5 for 261312.
> What time usually invitations are sent out?


The timelines given on NSW site are around 12 weeks maximum...Need to check on the website

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## psk_psk (Mar 21, 2016)

cyetukuri said:


> I got the invite email to pay the application fee of $300. I paid the fee yesterday. I got one more email telling it will take approximately 12 weeks. How many days it will take actually to enable the Apply button in skill select to apply for visa? Once i get the invite does the EOI get suspended automatically? because in EOI selected the ticket mark for both 189 and 190.
> 
> Regards,
> Chandra


Congrats Chandra, when did u submitted the EOI for NSW 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## cyetukuri (Jul 30, 2015)

JayJJ said:


> I had submitted by EOI for 261313 with claim for 70 points for NSW visa 190 on 31-Mar-2017.
> On what basis do they send invite for NSW? Can I expect any invite before Jun-2017?


Hi,
I have submitted EOI (NSW) ON 22-March-2017. Firstly they sent me the link to pay application fee AUD 300. I paid the fee on 13-April-2017. I got reply immediately telling it will take up to 12 weeks to get the actual invite. I am waiting for Apply button to be enabled in skill select page. 

I guess they should enable the link for you to pay the application fee first within few days.


Regards,
Chandra


----------



## ihmar2002 (Jun 26, 2015)

I submitted eoi on 31 march and haven't paid 300 yet. 



psk_psk said:


> ihmar2002 said:
> 
> 
> > Waiting since 31 March with 65+5 for 261312.
> ...


----------



## sudharshanam (Sep 27, 2016)

ihmar2002 said:


> I submitted eoi on 31 march and haven't paid 300 yet.


When you get an invite to apply for NSW then only you will pay amount.


----------



## ihmar2002 (Jun 26, 2015)

No invitation or nominations today?


----------



## Snober (Jan 23, 2017)

ihmar2002 said:


> No invitation or nominations today?


It is a.loong weekend .... easter n gud friday .. so dont expect untill tuesday

Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


----------



## jsabarish (Sep 7, 2016)

cyetukuri said:


> Hi,
> I have submitted EOI (NSW) ON 22-March-2017. Firstly they sent me the link to pay application fee AUD 300. I paid the fee on 13-April-2017. I got reply immediately telling it will take up to 12 weeks to get the actual invite. I am waiting for Apply button to be enabled in skill select page.
> 
> I guess they should enable the link for you to pay the application fee first within few days.
> ...


Congratulations again. How much points do you have ?


----------



## shets (May 18, 2016)

jsabarish said:


> Congratulations again. How much points do you have ?


Happy to know you got the invite so early. Consider yourself lucky!

BTW, whats your points score? 

All the best with rest of the application..


----------



## hjauhari (May 2, 2016)

*ACS- Mistake*

Hi Guys,

I made one mistake while uploading documents for ACS evaluation-just forgot to upload passport copy.Can anyone please suggest how to overcome this mistake or my 500 AUD gone?

Thanks


----------



## jsabarish (Sep 7, 2016)

Stage 3 - is request for evidence.. your Case officer should be asking u.

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## Vipin V (Sep 5, 2016)

Hi,

Dont see any one recently got 261111 EOI for NSW , Any updates?


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Vipin V said:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> 
> Dont see any one recently got 261111 EOI for NSW , Any updates?




Nope( not recently 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shets (May 18, 2016)

Quick one! Any Engineering Technologist recently received an invite? Also, we are at 70 (including state points). Our EOI was updated in the last week of March 17. Purely out of curiosity, what could be our likely waiting period? Or rather when we should expect to get an invite?

Any1 to take a wild guess!


----------



## jsabarish (Sep 7, 2016)

Any invites today ?

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## Gagz (Jul 3, 2016)

Hey guys,

I have started a watsapp group to connect people travelling to sydney/melbourne from india.

Lets connect.

Please post a hi in the below thread and pm me your number.

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/showthread.php?t=1250665

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Narasimharajn (Nov 18, 2016)

Hey Gaz,

For some reasons the new thread u shared is not working. Any add me @<*SNIP*>to watsapp group. 
*
Don't post personal information - see Rule 4, here: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/general-expat-discussions/2397-forum-rules.html kaju/moderator*



Gagz said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I have started a watsapp group to connect people travelling to sydney/melbourne from india.
> 
> ...


----------



## Ku_ (Jul 6, 2016)

Any chances of NSW sending out invites this week?


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Ku_ said:


> Any chances of NSW sending out invites this week?




Hope remains!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Snober (Jan 23, 2017)

Guys will NSW send invites fr stream 2 for occupations that have been removed 

Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


----------



## chamomilesix (Jan 11, 2017)

Snober said:


> Guys will NSW send invites fr stream 2 for occupations that have been removed
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


They are in the process of reviewing the changes. Technically, they are not allowed to send an invite for those occupations removed from CSOL.


----------



## Narasimharajn (Nov 18, 2016)

I believe no impact for Software engineer(261313) under SOL & CSOL?

[aQUOTE=chamomilesix;12350225]


Snober said:


> Guys will NSW send invites fr stream 2 for occupations that have been removed
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


They are in the process of reviewing the changes. Technically, they are not allowed to send an invite for those occupations removed from CSOL.[/QUOTE]


----------



## Ku_ (Jul 6, 2016)

SOL is replaced with MLTSSL.. published on skillselect


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

Electronics Engineer**	233411
Industrial Engineer**	233511
Production or Plant Engineer**	233513
Chemical Engineer**	233111
Materials Engineer**	233112
Telecommunications Network Planner**	313213
Civil Engineering Technician**	312212
Electrical Linesworker**	342211
Medical Administrator**	134211
Pressure Welder**	322312
Production Manager (Mining)**	133513
Project Builder**	133112
Ship's Engineer**	231212	
Ship's Master**	231213	
Ship's Officer**	231214
Stonemason**	331112


These occupations seems eligible for 189 but can't find in combined STSOL and MLTSSL list. This is too early to say anything if they are still in 190 cos there are contradicting information in DIBP site.

In MLTSSL page it says, those occupations are only eligible for 189, 489 and 485. So, it is assumed they are not in 190. In the combined list, they are not there, so that further validates this information. But in the MLTSSL page next to 489 it says: *Skilled-Regional (Provisional) (subclass 489), if the applicant is not nominated by a State or Territory government agency *

So, does the nomination only refers to 489 nomination for 489 or for 190. It looks more likely for 489(since it is written next to 489 and absent in 190). If that's the case, those above occupations won't receive 190 visa anymore.

Edit:* A further 16 occupations on the MLTSSL were restricted to only apply to the following visa programmes:*

So, it seems the 16 above listed occupations are not eligible for 190 anymore. Tough luck to those engineers in 2333, 2334, 2335 categories. Only Mechanical survived in 233512. Good news, all of the 2339xx survived which is interesting.


----------



## aminn_524 (Feb 29, 2016)

zaback21 said:


> Electronics Engineer**	233411
> Industrial Engineer**	233511
> Production or Plant Engineer**	233513
> Chemical Engineer**	233111
> ...


Why the changes have been taken place before July?


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

aminn_524 said:


> Why the changes have been taken place before July?


Well DIBP reserves the right to do anything. So, that's not a question one can answer I guess. May be that's why NSW invites has stopped for over a month now. Maybe we will see more invites hopefully from tomorrow .

Edit: You may want to read the report of recommendations that were asked by the Productivity Commission. A lot of them were implemented today for 457 and 190 list. http://www.pc.gov.au/inquiries/completed/migrant-intake#report

*RECOMMENDATION 13.2*

The Australian Government should:

• use the *Skilled Occupations List as the sole basis for determining skill
requirements for the different streams of the permanent skilled immigration
program*, including for those using the Temporary Residence Transition visa
• undertake a small pilot scheme that tests the merit of supplementing the Skilled
Occupations List with:
– a more granular treatment of some occupations that cannot be easily allocated
between the different skill levels
– the inclusion of particular, well-defined, skill sets that are not
occupationally-specific.


----------



## nader_amj (Aug 16, 2016)

Guys, I want to know the chance for getting invitation with 55+5 for mechanical engineer 233512? How much it may take or there's no chance at all ?! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

nader_amj said:


> Guys, I want to know the chance for getting invitation with 55+5 for mechanical engineer 233512? How much it may take or there's no chance at all ?!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No chance at all. Try get to 65+5 at least.


----------



## Qasimkhan (Jul 19, 2015)

Hi guys,
What you think those applicants who got approval on 18-04-2017 and invited from dibp
Skill select under csol stream 2 for 190 visa, they survived or they also affected?


----------



## nader_amj (Aug 16, 2016)

zaback21 said:


> No chance at all. Try get to 65+5 at least.




Thanks for your quick reply. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hjauhari (May 2, 2016)

Hello Guys,

Can some on eplease let me know ,1)if I update the EOI with partner's point in already existing EOI in that case will it change my initial old EOI date or new effcetive changed date will be reflected in already existing EOI?
2)Also,Please let me know that will change in the points of employement(5 points to 10) will also make change in my previous EOI date or new upadated date will come into the picture?

Thanks
Joe


----------



## davidlk03 (Jul 4, 2016)

hjauhari said:


> Hello Guys,
> 
> Can some on eplease let me know ,1)if I update the EOI with partner's point in already existing EOI in that case will it change my initial old EOI date or new effcetive changed date will be reflected in already existing EOI?
> 2)Also,Please let me know that will change in the points of employement(5 points to 10) will also make change in my previous EOI date or new upadated date will come into the picture?
> ...


If your point changes EOI DATE OF EFFECT WILL CHANGE so simply there will be new EOI date of effect as of today, either its partner points. Experience or birth day.
Hope that helps..


----------



## Ku_ (Jul 6, 2016)

hjauhari said:


> Hello Guys,
> 
> Can some on eplease let me know ,1)if I update the EOI with partner's point in already existing EOI in that case will it change my initial old EOI date or new effcetive changed date will be reflected in already existing EOI?
> 2)Also,Please let me know that will change in the points of employement(5 points to 10) will also make change in my previous EOI date or new upadated date will come into the picture?
> ...


Higher points will increase the chances of getting an invite.. wht is your points break up?


----------



## hjauhari (May 2, 2016)

Hi Davidlk03

Thanks for your reply!!

I do agree that EOI date should change if I change partner's points manually!!

But are you sure that same would be the case with work ex because I feel that work ex updated points should automatically get reflected in EOI without chnaging the EOI date as it should be an auotomatic process because to date is left blank while uploading EOI? I may be wrong but just wanted to get confirmed on this front!!


----------



## Vinopaal (Jun 9, 2016)

Guys, Any invites today from NSW? They are being very silent nowadays and god knows when they will shower the invites.


----------



## davidlk03 (Jul 4, 2016)

hjauhari said:


> Hi Davidlk03
> 
> Thanks for your reply!!
> 
> ...


100% if there is a change in points in your EOI,if you gain or loose points the date of effect changes..


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

davidlk03 said:


> 100% if there is a change in points in your EOI,if you gain or loose points the date of effect changes..




Second that. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Salimmanj (Apr 15, 2017)

Hi anyone who got state invitation in this week for 261313?


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

Salimmanj said:


> Hi anyone who got state invitation in this week for 261313?


No one got any invite for over a month. I guess it might start now after the SOL reform and 457 scrap.


----------



## Salimmanj (Apr 15, 2017)

Thank you fr [email protected]


----------



## Salimmanj (Apr 15, 2017)

zaback21 said:


> Salimmanj said:
> 
> 
> > Hi anyone who got state invitation in this week for 261313?
> ...


Thnk you...


----------



## shaz3698 (Apr 5, 2017)

I think after the new list it will be intense showering of invites soon lets hope for the best


----------



## Salimmanj (Apr 15, 2017)

shaz3698 said:


> I think after the new list it will be intense showering of invites soon lets hope for the best



Yes, if someone on this forum receives invite under 261313* pls post...usually NSW sends invite on thursday n friday


----------



## sridhar.crm (Sep 5, 2016)

Hi All,

Am back after long time waiting waiting to eternal, Still waiting for almost 8 months and no invite for NSW for 60(55+5) for 261313


30/06/2016 - ACS Applied
07/07/2016 - PTE exam|Score-65 each
18/07/2016 - ACS Positive outcome
21/07/2016 - EOI Submitted- NSW SS(55+5)



I have two queries, please help me on this

1. I have changed my company/employer in oct ie post my ACS assessment in July, Do i need to go for reassessment?
2. When can we expect some good news for 60 Points? waiting waiting,

Thanks


----------



## KKB_0602 (Sep 12, 2016)

HI sridhar,

I hope below answers will help.

1.No if you don't wanna use current employment experience otherwise there are two case either you have to re- asses it (the safest option) or at the time of visa you can also provide the document of your current employment(i.e. payslips, ITR,form-16 etc) but the acceptance will totally rely on the case officer assigned for you that time.
2. NSW SS(55+5) probability of invite at moment almost NULL even in near future there are so many 60+5 pointer are awaiting for invite since last 8-10 month. Furthermore the rate of invite this year is very low.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

shaz3698 said:


> I think after the new list it will be intense showering of invites soon lets hope for the best




Should not be related. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## proxy2114 (Nov 19, 2016)

Guys,

I applied for EOI under 190 on Sept 2016, but still waiting for invitation. 
Can someone suggest how much time it will take more?

Points without SS=60

Category : 261313 ( Software Engineer ) 
IELTS : 0 points (L =7.5, R=7.5, W=6, S=6 ) 
Work Experience: 10 points (includes 5 points for Oz exp) 
Education : 15 points 
Spouse: 5 points
Age : 30 points


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

proxy2114 said:


> Guys,
> 
> I applied for EOI under 190 on Sept 2016, but still waiting for invitation.
> Can someone suggest how much time it will take more?
> ...


The chances for 60 pointers is very slim to none. At this point realistically you have very little chance for invite since the cutoff point is 65.

Do PTE, your English seems fine. You will get 65+ easy.

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/12015801-post16349.html


----------



## Zizy86 (Jun 10, 2014)

Hi All,

Just checked news on VISA changes. I have a query , as i am applying for system analyst and it on w Medium and Long-term Strategic Skills List not on Short-term Skilled Occupation List (STSOL). Does it will have impact on NSW SS?

I got to know if your occupation is not on STSOL then you cant apply for State Sponsorship. Is that true?

Thanks,
Zizy


----------



## Ku_ (Jul 6, 2016)

Zizy86 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Just checked news on VISA changes. I have a query , as i am applying for system analyst and it on w Medium and Long-term Strategic Skills List not on Short-term Skilled Occupation List (STSOL). Does it will have impact on NSW SS?
> 
> ...


Yes, that is true.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

Zizy86 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Just checked news on VISA changes. I have a query , as i am applying for system analyst and it on w Medium and Long-term Strategic Skills List not on Short-term Skilled Occupation List (STSOL). Does it will have impact on NSW SS?
> 
> ...


Systems Analyst 261112 is on both list so you are eligible for both 189 and 190.

SOL > MLTSSL
CSOL>STSOL

Just name change happened and 200 occupations removed and 16 occupations on SOL are now not allowed to apply for 190. That's pretty much it.

Electronics Engineer**	233411
Industrial Engineer**	233511
Production or Plant Engineer**	233513
Chemical Engineer**	233111
Materials Engineer**	233112
Telecommunications Network Planner**	313213
Civil Engineering Technician**	312212
Electrical Linesworker**	342211
Medical Administrator**	134211
Pressure Welder**	322312
Production Manager (Mining)**	133513
Project Builder**	133112
Ship's Engineer**	231212	
Ship's Master**	231213	
Ship's Officer**	231214
Stonemason**	331112


----------



## venkataramanareddy (Nov 27, 2015)

sridhar.crm said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Am back after long time waiting waiting to eternal, Still waiting for almost 8 months and no invite for NSW for 60(55+5) for 261313
> 
> ...



Hi,
You will not get any SS invite for 55+5. As so many waiting with 60+5 and also 65+5.
2. Yes you will required skills assessment incase of change of job. If you do not required points after the skills assessment( if the experience is changed and you get points) then not required. In your case.. You have to apply for ACS again as you have changed the company..and if that increase your points then do it. 
3.You have to improve your score if you want to get invite.. with 55+5 its higgly impossible to get nominated.


----------



## Ku_ (Jul 6, 2016)

HARINDERJEET said:


> Any one plz explain, as my ocupation is not in STSOL...
> It is now only in MLTSSL. (Plz correct me if I am wrong)
> What does it mean????
> 
> ...


I guess 190 is ruled out for u as per the new rules.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

HARINDERJEET said:


> Any one plz explain, as my ocupation is not in STSOL...
> It is now only in MLTSSL. (Plz correct me if I am wrong)
> What does it mean????
> 
> ...


No 190 for you. Wait for 189 in July 2017.


----------



## hjauhari (May 2, 2016)

Hello Guys,

What would be the expected cutoff when new invites under 189 will be sent in July 2017 for ICT 261111?

Any guess or based on pro-rata basis?

Thanks


----------



## Diggy (Feb 10, 2017)

Any latest from NSW?


----------



## FFacs (Jul 6, 2016)

hjauhari said:


> Hello Guys,
> 
> What would be the expected cutoff when new invites under 189 will be sent in July 2017 for ICT 261111?
> 
> ...


As a guess, projecting forward current apparent applications and current invite allocation/ceiling: I would guess 75 points for the first round (perhaps 2). Thereafter 70 point round clearing end March DOE and the program closing June 2018 with 70 point DOE around end-May. I guess that 65 points won't be invited if the current trends and ceilings are projected forwards. A lot of factors could change this, not least if NSW drained the 70+5 pointers from the queue before July.


----------



## Roy2017 (Apr 23, 2016)

But one thing is sure , NSW won't be able to reach around their 4000 invite as last year 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shaz3698 (Apr 5, 2017)

Why ?
It is for any specific occupation code or for all ?


----------



## Rainbows (Aug 1, 2016)

Don't be depressed...see it like this...now when you get invited in the 189 category you will get to choose which state you want to live in...boss of your decisions...



HARINDERJEET said:


> Any one plz explain, as my ocupation is not in STSOL...
> It is now only in MLTSSL. (Plz correct me if I am wrong)
> What does it mean????
> 
> ...


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

Roy2017 said:


> But one thing is sure , NSW won't be able to reach around their 4000 invite as last year
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


They will. They will invite all 2000+ in an month or 1000+ in 2 month.

Check out 2015 trend. It's not the 1st time NSW has done this.

There are still 3 months left so 700 per month is usual.


----------



## Roy2017 (Apr 23, 2016)

zaback21 said:


> They will. They will invite all 2000+ in an month or 1000+ in 2 month.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But this time they hardly calling 60 pointer and Check every month invite r like few drops in desert  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

Roy2017 said:


> But this time they hardly calling 60 pointer and Check every month invite r like few drops in desert
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


If you can't get invite in 189, you most likely won't be invited in NSW 190 either. Cos NSW 190 is more selective than 189. So, you need 5 more points.

It's much easier to be invited in 189 than NSW 190 for pro rata occupations.


----------



## Roy2017 (Apr 23, 2016)

zaback21 said:


> If you can't get invite in 189, you most likely won't be invited in NSW 190 either. Cos NSW 190 is more selective than 189. So, you need 5 more points.
> 
> 
> 
> It's much easier to be invited in 189 than NSW 190 for pro rata occupations.




I have 65 with ss and 10 point in work ex n 10 point in Eng what is your view now 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

Roy2017 said:


> I have 65 with ss and 10 point in work ex n 10 point in Eng what is your view now
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You have 60+5. You need 65+5. So, 5 more points as I said above.


----------



## RAMU22 (Sep 17, 2016)

Hello,
Anybody got ICT Business Analyst or System Analyst (2611) nomination from any state from March 2017 onwards in either 489 or 190 categories?


----------



## natali-new (Sep 21, 2014)

Am I correct that accountants are still needed for 189 and 190 visa? 
Accountants are in COMBINED LIST OF ELIGIBLE SKILLED OCCUPATIONS


----------



## Areeb126 (Jun 30, 2016)

Ohh God why why why....
We electronics engineers are useless/ worthless I think..


----------



## vesnacerroni (Mar 4, 2017)

What does that changing of names of lists mean? For example, 263111 is on the combined list, does that mean that we're still competing for 190 visa?


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

natali-new said:


> Am I correct that accountants are still needed for 189 and 190 visa?
> Accountants are in COMBINED LIST OF ELIGIBLE SKILLED OCCUPATIONS


Yes



Areeb126 said:


> Ohh God why why why....
> We electronics engineers are useless/ worthless I think..


You can still apply for 189 which really matters.



vesnacerroni said:


> What does that changing of names of lists mean? For example, 263111 is on the combined list, does that mean that we're still competing for 190 visa?


Yes


----------



## vesnacerroni (Mar 4, 2017)

Thanx Zaback!


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Diggy said:


> Any latest from NSW?




I think they are on holidays since mid-jan ;( 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

vesnacerroni said:


> What does that changing of names of lists mean? For example, 263111 is on the combined list, does that mean that we're still competing for 190 visa?




Nothing much changes as a matter of fact. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rival50 (Sep 1, 2016)

Don't know about other assessing organizations but since 19/04 vetassess is not accepting online applications. Looks like everybody is waiting for some order from authorities.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## davidlk03 (Jul 4, 2016)

andreyx108b said:


> I think they are on holidays since mid-jan ;(
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I feel the same they are on really long holiday...


----------



## Qasimkhan (Jul 19, 2015)

NSW Skilled Occupation Lists - Live & Work in New South Wales


----------



## davidlk03 (Jul 4, 2016)

Qasimkhan said:


> NSW Skilled Occupation Lists - Live & Work in New South Wales
> Bad news guys


What's the bad news in it when they haven't been inviting anyone as of how they should ,they are completely in dream..
Lots of dreams have broken because of overnight changes and NSW NOT BEEN ACTIVE. People would have been invited if they stayed consistent with their invites.


----------



## jsabarish (Sep 7, 2016)

davidlk03 said:


> What's the bad news in it when they haven't been inviting anyone as of how they should ,they are completely in dream..
> Lots of dreams have broken because of overnight changes and NSW NOT BEEN ACTIVE. People would have been invited if they stayed consistent with their invites.


What is the bad news ? It says the new list is effective from April 19... Am I missing something ?

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## Qasimkhan (Jul 19, 2015)

davidlk03 said:


> What's the bad news in it when they haven't been inviting anyone as of how they should ,they are completely in dream..
> Lots of dreams have broken because of overnight changes and NSW NOT BEEN ACTIVE. People would have been invited if they stayed consistent with their invites.


No, they have invited many people from CSOL don't consider that accountant is only occupation nsw is looking for.


----------



## Qasimkhan (Jul 19, 2015)

jsabarish said:


> What is the bad news ? It says the new list is effective from April 19... Am I missing something ?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


Sorry jsabarish i mix up something with NSW state list, my sincere apologies to
Everyone.


----------



## davidlk03 (Jul 4, 2016)

Qasimkhan said:


> No, they have invited many people from CSOL don't consider that accountant is only occupation nsw is looking for.


They have been really quiet what I meant to, 2 months to go and not even 50% invited.


----------



## Ku_ (Jul 6, 2016)

NSW silence is killing me!!


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

davidlk03 said:


> What's the bad news in it when they haven't been inviting anyone as of how they should ,they are completely in dream..
> Lots of dreams have broken because of overnight changes and NSW NOT BEEN ACTIVE. People would have been invited if they stayed consistent with their invites.


May be the reason they haven't invited anyone has to do with DIBP telling them new changes coming and hence they waited for it. Now since the new list is up, they will invite soon. In any case, they will invite and fill up the 4000 places. Still 3 months left.


----------



## Vinopaal (Jun 9, 2016)

Let's hope for the best. They have an another holiday on next Tuesday. I'm thinking we may get the invite from next Wednesday. 



zaback21 said:


> May be the reason they haven't invited anyone has to do with DIBP telling them new changes coming and hence they waited for it. Now since the new list is up, they will invite soon. In any case, they will invite and fill up the 4000 places. Still 3 months left.


----------



## Narasimharajn (Nov 18, 2016)

What's NSW total quote for this year ? and how many left?
Any idea how many left for SOFTWARE ENGINEER (261313) for NSW SS?


davidlk03 said:


> Qasimkhan said:
> 
> 
> > No, they have invited many people from CSOL don't consider that accountant is only occupation nsw is looking for.
> ...


----------



## sumitgupta22 (Sep 27, 2016)

Narasimharajn said:


> What's NSW total quote for this year ? and how many left?
> Any idea how many left for SOFTWARE ENGINEER (261313) for NSW SS?


Total quota for NSW is around 4000, out of which about half is left to be invited. There is no sub-quotas for states. Hence no one knows how many left for 261313. In fact, as per NSW website, it is dynamic. They perceive the market demand time to time and invite people accordingly.


----------



## aminn_524 (Feb 29, 2016)

zaback21 said:


> May be the reason they haven't invited anyone has to do with DIBP telling them new changes coming and hence they waited for it. Now since the new list is up, they will invite soon. In any case, they will invite and fill up the 4000 places. Still 3 months left.


Maybe, there are still some new changes coming in next month?


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

aminn_524 said:


> Maybe, there are still some new changes coming in next month?


May be. Lets hope it's for the better and not worse.


----------



## YK001 (Apr 17, 2017)

Good observation.


----------



## chentooz (Apr 9, 2017)

zaback21 said:


> They will. They will invite all 2000+ in an month or 1000+ in 2 month.
> 
> Check out 2015 trend. It's not the 1st time NSW has done this.
> 
> There are still 3 months left so 700 per month is usual.



Your words are really giving some hopes, as I am waiting for the invite.
What is your view on getting the invite based on my points (65+5)?

====================================================

Code: 262113 - Systems Administrator
PTE-A (1st Attempt): 05/Feb/2017 --> L65, R66, S76, W63
PTE-A (2nd Attempt): 01/Mar/2017 --> L81, R72, S89, W80
ACS Application: 07/Mar/2017
ACS Outcome: Positive on 27/Mar/2017 
EOI 190 NSW Application: 04/Apr/2017 
EOI 190 NSW SS Invitation: xx/xxx/2017
EOI 190 NSW SS Application: xx/xxx/2017
NSW Approval for Visa Application: xx/xxx/2017
PCC Self and Spouse: xx/xxx/2017
Visa Application: xx/xxx/2017
CO Contact: xx/xxx/2017
Medicals for Myself, Spouse and Kids: xx/xxx/2017
Visa Grant: xx/xxx/2017


----------



## bottleneck_007 (Dec 2, 2016)

sumitgupta22 said:


> Total quota for NSW is around 4000, out of which about half is left to be invited. There is no sub-quotas for states. Hence no one knows how many left for 261313. In fact, as per NSW website, it is dynamic. They perceive the market demand time to time and invite people accordingly.


NSW has not mentioned anywhere that their current year quota is 4,000. Read the words at their website carefully, 4000 is the number they invited last year and they mention they will continue to invite high ranking guys and whatever this year as well. Nowhere have they mentioned they'll invite 4000 this year too.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

bottleneck_007 said:


> NSW has not mentioned anywhere that their current year quota is 4,000. Read the words at their website carefully, 4000 is the number they invited last year and they mention they will continue to invite high ranking guys and whatever this year as well. Nowhere have they mentioned they'll invite 4000 this year too.


Yes they have:



> *Are you eligible?*
> 
> The purpose of the NSW skilled visa program is to help drive economic growth, competitiveness and productivity in NSW. Through the 190 program we aim to nominate *4,000* highly skilled migrants in the financial year *2016-17* whose occupational skills are needed in NSW.


Are you eligible? - Live & Work in New South Wales


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

chentooz said:


> Your words are really giving some hopes, as I am waiting for the invite.
> What is your view on getting the invite based on my points (65+5)?
> 
> ====================================================
> ...


It's hard to tell since you are in Stream 2 and you need very high points like 70-75+ I think.


----------



## Narasimharajn (Nov 18, 2016)

Software Engineer (261313)
code is present in both the streams ..Correct?
So i believe 65 points is good enough to get 189 & 70 for 190.


zaback21 said:


> chentooz said:
> 
> 
> > Your words are really giving some hopes, as I am waiting for the invite.
> ...


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

Narasimharajn said:


> Software Engineer (261313)
> code is present in both the streams ..Correct?
> So i believe 65 points is good enough to get 189 & 70 for 190.


Yes it's good enough. If not 190, then 189 in July hopefully.


----------



## Ahmed Noor Awan (Feb 18, 2017)

Just pray for them, hopefully now they will realize about the pending invitations, and start sending the invitations as new list also released, and thanks for them also which shows they aren't on vacations from last 04 months.


----------



## Qasimkhan (Jul 19, 2015)

zaback21 said:


> Yes they have:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you eligible? - Live & Work in New South Wales


But NSW state is not bound to invite 4000 people, it's totally up to them if they think that they have enough application they can stop any time, however we did not see this trend for NSW state but SA did for specific occupations, i spoke to one lawyer she told me that it is not complsoury for nsw that they have to finalised everything in this FY.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

Qasimkhan said:


> But NSW state is not bound to invite 4000 people, it's totally up to them if they think that they have enough application they can stop any time, however we did not see this trend for NSW state but SA did for specific occupations, i spoke to one lawyer she told me that it is not complsoury for nsw that they have to finalised everything in this FY.


Why you are trying to prove NSW will stop and not invite 4000 people ? NSW has done it for the last 3 years and they have said it in their page they will this year unlike other state. NSW is not SA and NSW knows more than lawyer. There is nothing unusual about NSW not inviting. DIBP made loads of changes and hence its understandable that they stopped invite till everything is setlled down. There are still 3 invite months left and NSW have invited 2100+ people in 2 months in 2015. So, that can happen.

You better check NSW invite trend of last 3 years and you will understand.


----------



## Qasimkhan (Jul 19, 2015)

zaback21 said:


> Why you are trying to prove NSW will stop and not invite 4000 people ? NSW has done it for the last 3 years and they have said it in their page they will this year unlike other state. NSW is not SA and NSW knows more than lawyer. There is nothing unusual about NSW not inviting. DIBP made loads of changes and hence its understandable that they stopped invite till everything is setlled down. There are still 3 invite months left and NSW have invited 2100+ people in 2 months in 2015. So, that can happen.
> 
> You better check NSW invite trend of last 3 years and you will understand.


I am not trying to prove anything, i have my own opinion you could disagree with it, And please we are here to discuss no one has authority to say what actually will happen in future , so we can make prediction n guess only.


----------



## handyjohn (Jul 14, 2016)

The recent changes in citizenship requirements has made 190 visa a thinkable choice. Apart from past where to stay in nominating state was just a "moral obligation " now it has become a legal and considerable factor in citizenship conditions 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## australis (Mar 26, 2017)

handyjohn said:


> The recent changes in citizenship requirements has made 190 visa a thinkable choice. Apart from past where to stay in nominating state was just a "moral obligation " now it has become a* legal *and considerable factor in citizenship conditions
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What?


----------



## chamomilesix (Jan 11, 2017)

handyjohn said:


> Apart from past where to stay in nominating state was just a "moral obligation " now it has become a legal and considerable factor in citizenship conditions
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The new changes do not talk about legal or moral obligations for 190 holders. Not sure where you get your information from..


----------



## aminn_524 (Feb 29, 2016)

Qasimkhan said:


> I am not trying to prove anything, i have my own opinion you could disagree with it, And please we are here to discuss no one has authority to say what actually will happen in future , so we can make prediction n guess only.


Please predict based on the facts, and not your thoughts, the previous trends show that NSW for sure, invite the rest of left 2000 places


----------



## super.mad (Sep 19, 2016)

Hi All.. NSW invitaion have a trend? Or as we can see 2000+ invite is still left. So any thoughts when they will open again?

Sent from my HTC Desire 628 dual sim using Tapatalk


----------



## Narasimharajn (Nov 18, 2016)

Hi Guys,

Anyone has done the Singapore Police COC or taken fingerprints using the below service. ??

Police clearance certificate Singapore.

If yes, please share me your experience/review about them ?.

Thanks,
Raj


----------



## YK001 (Apr 17, 2017)

Qasimkhan said:


> I am not trying to prove anything, i have my own opinion you could disagree with it, And please we are here to discuss no one has authority to say what actually will happen in future , so we can make prediction n guess only.


But, why are you trying to disapprove the last three years trends. Its better to encourage others to stay positive and hopeful, rather than adding into their worries, for no reason, and without any supporting evidences. Peace.


----------



## cyetukuri (Jul 30, 2015)

I paid visa application fee on April 12th, didn't get the invite yet. Did anyone got the invite recently from NSW in the past few days?


----------



## cyetukuri (Jul 30, 2015)

Dear Friends,
One more question from me....for paying visa fee of 6300 AUD, i have two options one is to India credit carard (HDFC) which has the credit limit of 3.5 Lakhs and the other option is ICICI Travel card.

Which is the best options?
1. I used my HDFC credit card to pay AUD 300, the total amount has come to (14629 + 2% foregn mark up currency + Service tax) = 14,966. Amount is charged @49.88 INR/Dollar.

2. I have the ICICI Travel card. They said if i want to load the card, the selling rate by the bank as of today is @50 INR/AUD.

If i compare both the options, the total amount is almost same. But with India credit card i will have one month time and i will get extra credit points

Could you please suggest which is the best option.

Regards,
Chandra


----------



## australis (Mar 26, 2017)

super.mad said:


> Hi All.. NSW invitaion have a trend? Or as we can see 2000+ invite is still left. So any thoughts when they will open again?
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire 628 dual sim using Tapatalk


No one knows, unfortunately. People can only speculate. I'd like to think that NSW will try to fill the 4000 invitation quota to the brim, but at the same time, considering the avalanche of recent news, I wouldn't be surprised, if it didn't happen. Just have to wait and see!


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

super.mad said:


> Hi All.. NSW invitaion have a trend? Or as we can see 2000+ invite is still left. So any thoughts when they will open again?
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire 628 dual sim using Tapatalk


The trend that was talked about was that NSW have been inviting 4000 people every year even if it means inviting 2100+ people in last few months or in 2 months. NSW has always invited people close to 4000 for the last 3 years.


----------



## Narasimharajn (Nov 18, 2016)

Hi Chandra,

since charges on both the cards almost same and hdfc has slightly less of Rs.34...
which means for every 300 AUD u save Rs.34, so for 6300 AUD -->
Rs.714 can be saved, also you have got another benefits of getting the points and 45 days of grace period to pay amount in HDFC credit card. So I would suggest better go for it.


cyetukuri said:


> Dear Friends,
> One more question from me....for paying visa fee of 6300 AUD, i have two options one is to India credit carard (HDFC) which has the credit limit of 3.5 Lakhs and the other option is ICICI Travel card.
> 
> Which is the best options?
> ...


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

super.mad said:


> Okies i got u. So we need to be vigilant on same. Also as changes are going in the system related to visa, we can expect some suprises as well.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire 628 dual sim using Tapatalk


Yes it can happen.

But lets hope not. Lets hope MLTSSL stays as it is for July. Lets hope they are done with whatever they wanted for next year at least.


----------



## nyk.smit91 (Oct 4, 2016)

What are the chances of getting 190 NSW with 65+5 points with superior English?

Sent from my LS-5016 using Tapatalk


----------



## cyetukuri (Jul 30, 2015)

nyk.smit91 said:


> What are the chances of getting 190 NSW with 65+5 points with superior English?
> 
> Sent from my LS-5016 using Tapatalk


If you have total of 70 including state sponsership 5 points, you will get for sure. If you have 60 chances are very less. I hope with 65 you must get the invite.

Regards,
Chandra


----------



## nyk.smit91 (Oct 4, 2016)

Actually the things is that I have 65+5 with 88 in PTE ( superior english ), I will be having 5 points for work exp in september. But the problem is that I am getting paid by cash. I am confused about considering work exp or not. If i wont consider it, i think cances are very very slim.

Sent from my LS-5016 using Tapatalk


----------



## nyk.smit91 (Oct 4, 2016)

Occupation is External Auditor

Sent from my LS-5016 using Tapatalk


----------



## handyjohn (Jul 14, 2016)

nyk.smit91 said:


> Occupation is External Auditor
> 
> Sent from my LS-5016 using Tapatalk




In external auditor category people are waiting with 70+5 points since January 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

nyk.smit91 said:


> Occupation is External Auditor
> 
> Sent from my LS-5016 using Tapatalk


You won't get any invite if you can't get 70+5 unfortunately.


----------



## kanishka (May 16, 2014)

Hi,

Is there any chance to get invitation with 65 points with ss.
job code is 261313 (software engineer )

Age - 30
Ielts - 10
Edu: - 15
Work - 5


----------



## hari_it_ram (Jun 30, 2013)

Any invites from NSW recently? I cant see my old friends here, hope they got the invite.


----------



## Narasimharajn (Nov 18, 2016)

Don't with 65+5 points we can get NSW invite easily. By the way when did u apply ?


nyk.smit91 said:


> What are the chances of getting 190 NSW with 65+5 points with superior English?
> 
> Sent from my LS-5016 using Tapatalk


----------



## Narasimharajn (Nov 18, 2016)

People has received invite few months ago with 60+5, not sure about the current situation.


kanishka said:


> Hi,
> 
> Is there any chance to get invitation with 65 points with ss.
> job code is 261313 (software engineer )
> ...


----------



## Rvarghese (Apr 23, 2017)

*ICT Business Analyst*

Hello there,

I would like to know the processing/wait time for receiving invitation for ICT Business Analyst (261111), if I submit EOI by this week for 190 NSW visa?

My pointers for 190 visa : 70 + 5
Age : 25 points
Education : 15 points
English score : 20 points
Experience : 10 points

Appreciate inputs from experienced members.


Regards,
Roy


----------



## aminn_524 (Feb 29, 2016)

Narasimharajn said:


> Don't with 65+5 points we can get NSW invite easily. By the way when did u apply ?


I believe we should get it soon if NSW starts sending the invitations, I applied on 31th March


----------



## umaerkhan (Nov 7, 2016)

hari_it_ram said:


> Any invites from NSW recently? I cant see my old friends here, hope they got the invite.




Hi hari how are u , how about your grant and team process 

After changes now 190 is two years visa ? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Snober (Jan 23, 2017)

umaerkhan said:


> Hi hari how are u , how about your grant and team process
> 
> After changes now 190 is two years visa ?
> 
> ...


where is this information written tht 190 is 2 years visa ... i got my grant on 18 april .. does tht impact me ...

Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


----------



## umaerkhan (Nov 7, 2016)

Snober said:


> where is this information written tht 190 is 2 years visa ... i got my grant on 18 april .. does tht impact me ...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk




My friend told me they have pit 190 STSOL that visa is 2 years and MLSOL is 4 yrs but affected from 20 April , i m also not sure 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## umaerkhan (Nov 7, 2016)

Snober said:


> where is this information written tht 190 is 2 years visa ... i got my grant on 18 april .. does tht impact me ...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk




How many days u got grant and from which team 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hari_it_ram (Jun 30, 2013)

umaerkhan said:


> Hi hari how are u , how about your grant and team process
> 
> After changes now 190 is two years visa ?
> 
> ...




Hey I am fine, how abt you. Waiting for my grant and its with Adelaide.

The 2yrs and 4yrs thing what you are referring is for new 457 that will be implemented in March 2018.

No changes to 189 and 190 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. Please excuse typos.


----------



## australis (Mar 26, 2017)

umaerkhan said:


> My friend told me they have pit 190 STSOL that visa is 2 years and MLSOL is 4 yrs but affected from 20 April , i m also not sure
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Here's an important lesson for you - don't trust your friend, neighbour or a housemate.


----------



## umaerkhan (Nov 7, 2016)

hari_it_ram said:


> Hey I am fine, how abt you. Waiting for my grant and its with Adelaide.
> 
> The 2yrs and 4yrs thing what you are referring is for new 457 that will be implemented in March 2018.
> 
> ...




Fine , i am also waiting and team is brisbane 

Btw good luck your case has been 5 months i guess hope you will get soon 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hari_it_ram (Jun 30, 2013)

umaerkhan said:


> Fine , i am also waiting and team is brisbane
> 
> Btw good luck your case has been 5 months i guess hope you will get soon
> 
> ...




Yeah it's been 5 months but no complaints from my end. In fact I will be quite lucky get it now, as 457 is under repair.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. Please excuse typos.


----------



## Snober (Jan 23, 2017)

umaerkhan said:


> How many days u got grant and from which team
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I got in 12 days from adeilade team ..

Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


----------



## umaerkhan (Nov 7, 2016)

Snober said:


> I got in 12 days from adeilade team ..
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk




Oh might be onshore 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Snober (Jan 23, 2017)

umaerkhan said:


> Oh might be onshore
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No i m in india 

Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

kanishka said:


> Hi,
> 
> Is there any chance to get invitation with 65 points with ss.
> job code is 261313 (software engineer )
> ...


You need 65+5 for an invite.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

Rvarghese said:


> Hello there,
> 
> I would like to know the processing/wait time for receiving invitation for ICT Business Analyst (261111), if I submit EOI by this week for 190 NSW visa?
> 
> ...


You have a very good chance if NSW decides to invite in 261111. If not, you will get 189 in July.


----------



## super.mad (Sep 19, 2016)

Guys i saw ur post. Please clarify my doubt. 190 visa will have any changes in the Anz's codes ?

Sent from my HTC Desire 628 dual sim using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Qasimkhan said:


> But NSW state is not bound to invite 4000 people, it's totally up to them if they think that they have enough application they can stop any time, however we did not see this trend for NSW state but SA did for specific occupations, i spoke to one lawyer she told me that it is not complsoury for nsw that they have to finalised everything in this FY.




Why would they waste their quota? They never invited less AFAIK. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hari_it_ram (Jun 30, 2013)

As of now 1853 invites have been issued by NSW for 2016/17 ( till Feb 2017 ), do you really think they will invite 2000+ in another three months? Last year they hardly sent invites post April.



andreyx108b said:


> Why would they waste their quota? They never invited less AFAIK.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shets (May 18, 2016)

hari_it_ram said:


> As of now 1853 invites have been issued by NSW for 2016/17 ( till Feb 2017 ), do you really think they will invite 2000+ in another three months? Last year they hardly sent invites post April.





Well that was clearly not the case in 15-16. They had issued quite a few from Feb-May (550-650)


----------



## hari_it_ram (Jun 30, 2013)

shets said:


> Well that was clearly not the case in 15-16. They had issued quite a few from Feb-May (550-650)




550-650 for ICT or non-ICT? I am referring to ICT invites.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. Please excuse typos.


----------



## cyetukuri (Jul 30, 2015)

shets said:


> hari_it_ram said:
> 
> 
> > As of now 1853 invites have been issued by NSW for 2016/17 ( till Feb 2017 ), do you really think they will invite 2000+ in another three months? Last year they hardly sent invites post April.
> ...


As of now I got a web link via email to apply for 190. Can i consider this as an invite? They have not yet enabled the apply button in skill select. 

If they enable apply button for 190, will they suspend my application for 189? Or it still holds good?

Regards,
Chandra


----------



## cyetukuri (Jul 30, 2015)

cyetukuri said:


> shets said:
> 
> 
> > hari_it_ram said:
> ...


I mean If I wish can I wait until July for 189/invite?


----------



## shets (May 18, 2016)

hari_it_ram said:


> 550-650 for ICT or non-ICT? I am referring to ICT invites.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. Please excuse typos.




Alright. Nope! I was referring to total invites for all occupations. They had nearly exhausted in 15-16. Let's hope they repeat. Besides with clarity on 457 & new occupation list, 189 (list completion for most occupation)..it is expected on the similar lines..


----------



## super.mad (Sep 19, 2016)

Have they update 189 occupation as well. I

Sent from my HTC Desire 628 dual sim using Tapatalk


----------



## super.mad (Sep 19, 2016)

Just saw STSSL list which says that these code can apply for 190 visa. 261311 is there. So peope who are under this code can go ahead n apply. Same is true for 189 as well.

Sent from my HTC Desire 628 dual sim using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

hari_it_ram said:


> As of now 1853 invites have been issued by NSW for 2016/17 ( till Feb 2017 ), do you really think they will invite 2000+ in another three months? Last year they hardly sent invites post April.


They can send 2k in 1 day if they want.  

I remember in Feb-March April they send 2k in like 2 weeks, end of feb - beginning of march.  well maybe a bit less than 2k, but really big number.


----------



## chamomilesix (Jan 11, 2017)

There's actually less than 2000 places left for nominations. I think people are not aware that the number advertised is not the number of invitations, but the number of nominations approved by NSW in that month, which does not include the invitations that have yet to be approved. I'm guessing there's over 1500 spots left for this financial year, which is still quite a lot.


----------



## cyetukuri (Jul 30, 2015)

Can anyone tell me one thing. I got email with link for applying for 190. I did that couple of weeks back. But I have not got actual invitation in skill select. Once I got actual invitation will they disable my EOI?
Because in EOI I also opted for 189 also.if 190 invitation takes too long, I will apply for 189 in July.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

chamomilesix said:


> There's actually less than 2000 places left for nominations. I think people are not aware that the number advertised is not the number of invitations, but the number of nominations approved by NSW in that month, which does not include the invitations that have yet to be approved. I'm guessing there's over 1500 spots left for this financial year, which is still quite a lot.


They usually approve quickly, 3-6 weeks, and as we have not seen much invites in the past two months, the figure is relatively accurate should i say. I agree 2000 or 1500 is not a major difference, it is still a lot.


----------



## saikishoreal (Dec 27, 2016)

cyetukuri said:


> Can anyone tell me one thing. I got email with link for applying for 190. I did that couple of weeks back. But I have not got actual invitation in skill select. Once I got actual invitation will they disable my EOI?
> Because in EOI I also opted for 189 also.if 190 invitation takes too long, I will apply for 189 in July.




Bro, if I am in your place I would grab the 190 invite with both the hands. You never know what changes they are going to bring in July'17. 

As long as invite us for NSW, you really don't need to be concerned.

Good luck!


----------



## hari_it_ram (Jun 30, 2013)

andreyx108b said:


> They can send 2k in 1 day if they want.
> 
> I remember in Feb-March April they send 2k in like 2 weeks, end of feb - beginning of march.  well maybe a bit less than 2k, but really big number.




It will be a real blessing if they send 1500+ very soon.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. Please excuse typos.


----------



## cyetukuri (Jul 30, 2015)

saikishoreal said:


> cyetukuri said:
> 
> 
> > Can anyone tell me one thing. I got email with link for applying for 190. I did that couple of weeks back. But I have not got actual invitation in skill select. Once I got actual invitation will they disable my EOI?
> ...


 That's right. But my question is can I keep both the options open? Once I get invite for 190, the other will be inactivated? Or I can keep that option open still?


----------



## chamomilesix (Jan 11, 2017)

cyetukuri said:


> That's right. But my question is can I keep both the options open? Once I get invite for 190, the other will be inactivated? Or I can keep that option open still?


Following info from other members, I think once you get a nomination for 190, your EOI will be locked, and thus you won't be able to receive an invite for 189.

If I were you, I would just take what's on my plate right now. God knows what new regulations they would come up next. Both 190 and 189 are PR visas without conditions.


----------



## kanishka (May 16, 2014)

chamomilesix said:


> Following info from other members, I think once you get a nomination for 190, your EOI will be locked, and thus you won't be able to receive an invite for 189.
> 
> If I were you, I would just take what's on my plate right now. God knows what new regulations they would come up next. Both 190 and 189 are PR visas without conditions.


Is it the same condition with 489 visa..?
If i get 489 visa, what will happen to my other EOI s?


----------



## chamomilesix (Jan 11, 2017)

andreyx108b said:


> They usually approve quickly, 3-6 weeks, and as we have not seen much invites in the past two months, the figure is relatively accurate should i say. I agree 2000 or 1500 is not a major difference, it is still a lot.


Considering 3-6 weeks processing time, it means some of the bulk invitations from the 9th and 17th of February will be processed in March. We might be off by 200-500 from 1853. Hope both May and June will bring rain of invites.


----------



## ark_aus (Oct 5, 2016)

kanishka said:


> Is it the same condition with 489 visa..?
> If i get 489 visa, what will happen to my other EOI s?


Other EOI will still be in the pool based on ranking.


----------



## FFacs (Jul 6, 2016)

cyetukuri said:


> That's right. But my question is can I keep both the options open? Once I get invite for 190, the other will be inactivated? Or I can keep that option open still?


The EOI will be locked, but by the time it gets to July the 190 invite will have expired, so it won't prevent a 189 invite. That's all irrelevant though; the actual question you need to answer is whether you're going to let a 190 slip on the chance of a 189. You should have thought about this already, before you paid NSW A$300.


----------



## hjauhari (May 2, 2016)

Hello Guys,

My wife has work ex of 2 years and 18 days(July 2010 till 18 Aug 2012) years in TCS and then 5 years in another firm.Now ACS has come up with following evaluation-
"The following employment after July 2012 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level..."
Here my question is--Can I include her work ex of 18 days in TCS while luanching EOI??In that case do I need to create two separate entries for 2 years of non countable work ex and then 18 days of countable work ex for tcs??

Please suggest!!

Thanks


----------



## FFacs (Jul 6, 2016)

shets said:


> Alright. Nope! I was referring to total invites for all occupations. They had nearly exhausted in 15-16. Let's hope they repeat. Besides with clarity on 457 & new occupation list, 189 (list completion for most occupation)..it is expected on the similar lines..


That's a lot of assumptions  TBH the current political environment is pretty heated. NSW may well be looking not to issue all invites this year. DIBP are miles off their target and don't seem too bothered. Perhaps a couple of fallow years while the Visa system gets a refresh....


----------



## sumitgupta22 (Sep 27, 2016)

hjauhari said:


> Hello Guys,
> 
> My wife has work ex of 2 years and 18 days(July 2010 till 18 Aug 2012) years in TCS and then 5 years in another firm.Now ACS has come up with following evaluation-
> "The following employment after July 2012 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level..."
> ...


Yes you need to create thress entries, one for july'10 to july'12 (non countable), one for Aug'12 (countable) and last one for new org.


----------



## aminn_524 (Feb 29, 2016)

FFacs said:


> That's a lot of assumptions  TBH the current political environment is pretty heated. NSW may well be looking not to issue all invites this year. DIBP are miles off their target and don't seem too bothered. Perhaps a couple of fallow years while the Visa system gets a refresh....


I believe that it is possible they do not issue all 1500+ invites, but they would definitely invite the high ranking candidates, who have already enough point to get invited through 189 subclass. And, there is only one possibility if they do not invite at all until July, which is that the current visa system may be replaced with a new one. Anyway, we should hope for the best.


----------



## shets (May 18, 2016)

aminn_524 said:


> I believe that it is possible they do not issue all 1500+ invites, but they would definitely invite the high ranking candidates, who have already enough point to get invited through 189 subclass. And, there is only one possibility if they do not invite at all until July, which is that the current visa system may be replaced with a new one. Anyway, we should hope for the best.





When things are not completely clear, then one has to assume to move forward. Yes, BREXIT & American look internal policy has started to spread across the world. Perhaps, time to redefine globalisation. 

I feel only the political environment might stop NSW to not issue invites otherwise when they have quota to invite up to 4000, then why would they not want to exhaust it? After all they had carefully planned this number 4000 which is again not some random number.

With the suspense over on 457 & the new list out (ambiguity is over - at least till July) then they could possibly send out selective invites.


----------



## shets (May 18, 2016)

FFacs said:


> That's a lot of assumptions  TBH the current political environment is pretty heated. NSW may well be looking not to issue all invites this year. DIBP are miles off their target and don't seem too bothered. Perhaps a couple of fallow years while the Visa system gets a refresh....





When things are not completely clear, then one has to assume to move forward. Yes, BREXIT & American look internal policy has started to spread across the world. Perhaps, time to redefine globalisation. 

I feel only the political environment might stop NSW to not issue invites otherwise when they have quota to invite up to 4000, then why would they not want to exhaust it? After all they had carefully planned this number 4000 which is again not some random number.

With the suspense over on 457 & the new list out (ambiguity is over - at least till July) then they could possibly send out selective invites.


----------



## commie_rick (Dec 15, 2012)

chamomilesix said:


> Following info from other members, I think once you get a nomination for 190, your EOI will be locked, and thus you won't be able to receive an invite for 189.
> 
> If I were you, I would just take what's on my plate right now. God knows what new regulations they would come up next. Both 190 and 189 are PR visas without conditions.


190 has a 2 year obligation to stay in the sponsored state.


----------



## Narasimharajn (Nov 18, 2016)

Hi Folks, im looking for fingerprints hardcopy for Singapore PCC. Any quick suggestions on the fingerprint centre - cheap,best and quick service provider at Bangalore.?


----------



## chamomilesix (Jan 11, 2017)

commie_rick said:


> 190 has a 2 year obligation to stay in the sponsored state.


More of moral obligation than a legal one. There is no condition in the grant letter, much like 189. However, I do not encourage people to dismiss moral obligation


----------



## shets (May 18, 2016)

chamomilesix said:


> More of moral obligation than a legal one. There is no condition in the grant letter, much like 189. However, I do not encourage people to dismiss moral obligation




For Sure! It is more of a moral obligation. However, one should be advised to stick with the moral obligation. Why start on the wrong foot with your new beginning!


----------



## handyjohn (Jul 14, 2016)

chamomilesix said:


> More of moral obligation than a legal one. There is no condition in the grant letter, much like 189. However, I do not encourage people to dismiss moral obligation




After recent changes in citizenship, its no more just moral obligation. As citizenship is made a standalone assessment where a candidate will be assessed on English and how he spent his 4 years. The violation of 190 visa would have devastating effect on citizenship case. I read somewhere that in assessment candidates will also be checked whether they work on tax or did they got any welfare or not. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## australis (Mar 26, 2017)

It seems that things are getting tougher and more competitive as far as GSM and 190, in particular, are concerned. Early last year, some fortunate people, including me, received an invite with 55+5. These days, people are talking about 70+5. Further big changes ahead, I feel.


----------



## shaz3698 (Apr 5, 2017)

Hello everyone 
Any good news about NSW invitations ?
It is really quite depressing??
Really depressing
Is 26th april gonna be an important date ?
Since it is 189 invitation date after the PM announcement?
May be after that NSW will also start inviting?


----------



## chamomilesix (Jan 11, 2017)

handyjohn said:


> After recent changes in citizenship, its no more just moral obligation. As citizenship is made a standalone assessment where a candidate will be assessed on English and how he spent his 4 years. The violation of 190 visa would have devastating effect on citizenship case. I read somewhere that in assessment candidates will also be checked whether they work on tax or did they got any welfare or not.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Haven't heard the news that 190 holders have to oblige living in the state that sponsored them, in order to gain citizenship. It would be useful if you could provide the links to the information so we can discuss it further. 

Legally, 190 holders do not breach any law by moving to another state. Logically, I would think that government will rather have 190 holders move to another state where they can get a decent paying job and a good career, rather than staying in their respective state without a decent job and live on a welfare, and thus becoming a burden to Australia.


----------



## rpalni (Jan 10, 2017)

Hi Guys, If someone file EOI with 60 + 5 = 65 points in 190 (NSW) for 261313 (Software engineer) category then how long it will take to get Nomination invitation and Visa lodge invitation? Thanks in advance.


----------



## JP Mosa (Mar 14, 2013)

chamomilesix said:


> Haven't heard the news that 190 holders have to oblige living in the state that sponsored them, in order to gain citizenship. It would be useful if you could provide the links to the information so we can discuss it further.
> 
> Legally, 190 holders do not breach any law by moving to another state. Logically, I would think that government will rather have 190 holders move to another state where they can get a decent paying job and a good career, rather than staying in their respective state without a decent job and live on a welfare, and thus becoming a burden to Australia.


Could you provide me an article published in DIBP or any authenticated OZGovt federal or state mentioning that its legal under Law and candidate can be sponsored by any state that h/she chose to get sponsored and achieve PR ,then h/she can move to the place that h/she loves to reside.


I am eagerly waiting to see any such mention in past or hence forth


----------



## hari_it_ram (Jun 30, 2013)

handyjohn said:


> After recent changes in citizenship, its no more just moral obligation. As citizenship is made a standalone assessment where a candidate will be assessed on English and how he spent his 4 years. The violation of 190 visa would have devastating effect on citizenship case. I read somewhere that in assessment candidates will also be checked whether they work on tax or did they got any welfare or not.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Possible to backup your statements with press release from DIBP website? 

"I read somewhere", "close person in DIBP", "close friend", "trustworthy"; absolutely have no way to make the law for 190. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. Please excuse typos.


----------



## chamomilesix (Jan 11, 2017)

JP Mosa said:


> Could you provide me an article published in DIBP or any authenticated OZGovt federal or state mentioning that its legal under Law and candidate can be sponsored by any state that h/she chose to get sponsored and achieve PR ,then h/she can move to the place that h/she loves to reside.
> 
> I am eagerly waiting to see any such mention in past or hence forth


There is an in-depth discussion in this thread
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...bligations-moving-states-other-issues-61.html

Also, if you ask any immigration lawyers and agents, they will say that it is a moral obligation not legal. If you see the grant letter for 190, it stated "NIL" under the conditions, which means we have unlimited work and study rights. The grant letter doesn't even say which state has sponsored you. However, I do not encourage people to dismiss the moral obligation. We have to respect the state that has helped us gain permanent residence.


----------



## Salimmanj (Apr 15, 2017)

Are there any chances for 261313 in tommorows 189 round?


----------



## hari_it_ram (Jun 30, 2013)

This topic is always under debate and no one can actually bring the conclusion apart from DIBP.

We have to respect the nominated state, no doubt on that. On the other hand, there is no article or statement from DIBP which will put applicants into legal trouble if they move on to different state. (As of now)

I have seen applicants mentioning that they have been asked about the 2 year commitment durning citizenship interview. Moreover, many applicants got green signal from respective state for the move without any mess.

It's up to the individual to respect the state who nominated them (no hard law to force them, as of now). I will definitely welcome DIBP, if they make it legal to stay with same state post land. Lack of job will never be a reason for switch as one should not have applied on first place if they are not sure about the job or failed to get one. After getting the grant, I can't say, VIC don't have much job, hence will make a move to Sydney. That's bad, really bad. 

If they can roam all over Aus after going via 190. What's the major difference between 189 and 190. 

Just my thoughts.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. Please excuse typos.


----------



## JP Mosa (Mar 14, 2013)

All laws are not revealed until time comes 
Ppl might have astonished to see single night change of abolishment of 457.

Implementation of Productivity council recommendations.

One thing we need to understand

" People Our Business"

It clears all


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kaju (Oct 31, 2011)

Alright, now that we've all had our say, that is enough., thank you.

Any further derogatory comments will start incurring warnings or for repeated instances, infractions.

Note that three infractions creates an automatic, permanent forum ban. 

Thank you.


----------



## JP Mosa (Mar 14, 2013)

jsabarish said:


> Why ask the question in the first place if you have consulted ?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


I wanted to know where it was published as many are asking same question to support what someone else is saying.
<*SNIP*>


----------



## DN7C (Sep 26, 2016)

opcorn:


----------



## 22ji (Jan 5, 2017)

Thanks for your Input & Suggestions guys..

Got invitation today for 189. Will Withdraw 190.


----------



## jsabarish (Sep 7, 2016)

22ji said:


> Thanks for your Input & Suggestions guys..
> 
> Got invitation today for 189. Will Withdraw 190.


Congratulations  God bless. 

If you don't mind pls paste your signature in the post.. difficult to see signature while you are browsing via mobile

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

Narasimharajn said:


> Hi Folks, im looking for fingerprints hardcopy for Singapore PCC. Any quick suggestions on the fingerprint centre - cheap,best and quick service provider at Bangalore.?


There are few in manipal center and they charge 1800 INR. Google up for them.. I used truthlab's 

Sent using Tapatalk.


----------



## aminn_524 (Feb 29, 2016)

Lets hope that NSW will start sending invites today and tomorrow


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

22ji said:


> Thanks for your Input & Suggestions guys..
> 
> Got invitation today for 189. Will Withdraw 190.




Congrats and good luck!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shaymu0829 (Mar 17, 2017)

Hello,

I attempted to get invite for 189 for 2113x but it seems its already all filled in and thats why im going to proceed with 190.

Do you guys think applying 190 now will have earlier visa grant date than July 189 application?

Cuz time matters most for me.

Doe 24.April
70 point
Mech eng

Thanks,


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

shaymu0829 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I attempted to get invite for 189 for 2113x but it seems its already all filled in and thats why im going to proceed with 190.
> 
> ...


It depends whether you get 190 invite or not. But if you do get 190 NSW now, of course it will be earlier since you will be applying more than 2 months before July.

Also 190 has slightly quicker processing time according to DIBP.

And if you want really quick grant and plan to visit Australia soon - before April 2018 will do, get your PCC from all countries you lived for 12 months + in the last 10 years and do your medical before you lodge visa, so you can get direct grant.

Here's how : http://www.expatforum.com/expats/12199057-post3.html


----------



## davidlk03 (Jul 4, 2016)

I wish DIBP BRINGS a policy of people to only get 1 invitaions either 190 or 189, and wish people who held 190 invitation never get 189 invitations,seriously something wrong with you guys. If you have a precious invitations why would you want it to be wasted. Just leave if for someone else. You are just wasting the precious invitations.

I hope someone holding 190 invitaions never and ever get invited so that they understand how valuable the invitaions are. Just don't apply it if you don't want to proceed with it..
Sick and tired of such people. It has the same rights and privilege compared to 189 and you have all the benefits whatever PR holders will have since day 1.


----------



## Vmk (Mar 29, 2017)

Do NSW Give more preference to the people who are currently working and have Austalian experience compared to the people living outside Australia?

Lets say I have 65 (including SS)with 1yr Aus experience and currently living in Aus and another person having 65 without any Aus experience. Who will be given more preference in this case.


----------



## FFacs (Jul 6, 2016)

shaymu0829 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I attempted to get invite for 189 for 2113x but it seems its already all filled in and thats why im going to proceed with 190.
> 
> ...


That's difficult to call. NSW is somewhat mystic in its process. There may be a glut of invites coming in the next weeks, there may not. That may include your skill, or may not. One thing is for certain, they favour candidates with high-end English and experience scores. If you have top end in both of these, it's certainly worth a punt. Hell, what have you got to lose either way?


----------



## Salimmanj (Apr 15, 2017)

andreyx108b said:


> 22ji said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for your Input & Suggestions guys..
> ...



What is ur code and how much points did u hv?


----------



## aisleandrow (Feb 9, 2017)

Any invites today?


----------



## Vinopaal (Jun 9, 2016)

Getting started to lose hope for NSW invites. Man, it's been more than 2 months. I can't see any nomination from them. Maybe they are waiting for some changes  

Fingers crossed.


----------



## Narasimharajn (Nov 18, 2016)

Yeah ?


Vinopaal said:


> Getting started to lose hope for NSW invites. Man, it's been more than 2 months. I can't see any nomination from them. Maybe they are waiting for some changes
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

shaymu0829 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I attempted to get invite for 189 for 2113x but it seems its already all filled in and thats why im going to proceed with 190.
> 
> ...




As long as you get invite and lodge your waiting starts, most cases get cleared in 100 days. I would not wait for sc189. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## YK001 (Apr 17, 2017)

Hi All, Skillselect is now updated with 12 April results. Clearly says All pro rata occupations have reached their ceiling for this programme year. No further invitations will be offered for these occupations until the 2017-2018 programme year.


----------



## Zaddu (Apr 19, 2017)

The skill select page is updated, and it shows that 901 people received invitations from NSW in March. But, we felt that there were not many in that period..

Strange and surprising!!!:scared::scared:


----------



## sumitgupta22 (Sep 27, 2016)

NSW issued 901 invitations for 190 in March. Now total invitation sent till March this year - 2754.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

Zaddu said:


> The skill select page is updated, and it shows that 901 people received invitations from NSW in March. But, we felt that there were not many in that period..
> 
> Strange and surprising!!!:scared::scared:


They did 2 invitation round in March as far as I remember. One around 7-8 March and another one 16 March. They just haven't did much after that and nothing in April at all.

And if they invited a lot of non pro rata, the chances are we won't be hearing much since expatforum is mostly full of people with pro rata occupations waiting.


----------



## sumitgupta22 (Sep 27, 2016)

I think there is typo as well. It says following cut off for 2613-

2613	Software and Applications Programmers	65	04/04/2017 4:23 pm

But there is none, with 65 points, who got invitation with his DOE post March 3rd.

I believe it is - 75 points as only 14 invitations were left before this round.


----------



## Vinopaal (Jun 9, 2016)

Agree with you, must be a typo. I have submitted on March 30th with 65 points. I didn't get any invite. 



sumitgupta22 said:


> I think there is typo as well. It says following cut off for 2613-
> 
> 2613	Software and Applications Programmers	65	04/04/2017 4:23 pm
> 
> ...


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

sumitgupta22 said:


> I think there is typo as well. It says following cut off for 2613-
> 
> 2613	Software and Applications Programmers	65	04/04/2017 4:23 pm
> 
> ...


That's not the only typo today. State Nominations number don't add up or match at all.


----------



## Vinopaal (Jun 9, 2016)

sumitgupta22 said:


> NSW issued 901 invitations for 190 in March. Now total invitation sent till March this year - 2754.


How many left now for NSW for this financial year?


----------



## sumitgupta22 (Sep 27, 2016)

zaback21 said:


> That's not the only typo today. State Nominations number don't add up or match at all.


In fact they have mentioned the NSW total under NT


----------



## aminn_524 (Feb 29, 2016)

sumitgupta22 said:


> NSW issued 901 invitations for 190 in March. Now total invitation sent till March this year - 2754.


could you please post the link here?


----------



## sumitgupta22 (Sep 27, 2016)

Vinopaal said:


> How many left now for NSW for this financial year?


Not sure if 4000 invitation mentioned on NSW website is for 190 alone. If that is the case, then around 1250 left.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

sumitgupta22 said:


> In fact they have mentioned the NSW total under NT


Ha ha now it makes more sense. I will just have to look under NT column lol !


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

sumitgupta22 said:


> Not sure if 4000 invitation mentioned on NSW website is for 190 alone. If that is the case, then around 1250 left.


4000 is for 190 alone, so still 1246 invites left which now doesn't seems like a lot to be honest.


----------



## Vinopaal (Jun 9, 2016)

aminn_524 said:


> could you please post the link here?


SkillSelect


----------



## aminn_524 (Feb 29, 2016)

zaback21 said:


> Ha ha now it makes more sense. I will just have to look under NT column lol !


----------



## aminn_524 (Feb 29, 2016)

Vinopaal said:


> SkillSelect


I know this link, where it mentioned the NSW total invitations


----------



## Vinopaal (Jun 9, 2016)

aminn_524 said:


> I know this link, where it mentioned the NSW total invitations


Go to Invitation rounds and click on State and Territory Nominations.


----------



## aminn_524 (Feb 29, 2016)

I think tomorrow is the time for 65 + 5 pointers to get invite , I feel it, lets bet on it,


----------



## sachinleo80 (Jul 24, 2016)

Vinopaal said:


> Getting started to lose hope for NSW invites. Man, it's been more than 2 months. I can't see any nomination from them. Maybe they are waiting for some changes
> 
> Fingers crossed.


Hey! What is the Job Code you have applied under? And what is your total score (without State Points)?


----------



## Vinopaal (Jun 9, 2016)

sachinleo80 said:


> Hey! What is the Job Code you have applied under? And what is your total score (without State Points)?


261313 - Software Engineer 
EOI Submitted - 30th March 2017
Point without SS - 65


----------



## Vinopaal (Jun 9, 2016)

aminn_524 said:


> I think tomorrow is the time for 65 + 5 pointers to get invite , I feel it, lets bet on it,


Man!!! I Wish your words should come true ...


----------



## aminn_524 (Feb 29, 2016)

Vinopaal said:


> Man!!! I Wish your words should come true ...


Yes, do not lose your hope, we can get it, I also have 65+5 with superior English level, applied for software engineer. And the funny thing is that my submission date is also 30th March, so we both will get the invite at the same day


----------



## Vinopaal (Jun 9, 2016)

aminn_524 said:


> Yes, do not lose your hope, we can get it, I also have 65+5 with superior English level, applied for software engineer. And the funny thing is that my submission date is also 30th March, so we both will get the invite at the same day


You have more chances mate, I have got only Proficient


----------



## Salimmanj (Apr 15, 2017)

Vinopaal said:


> aminn_524 said:
> 
> 
> > Yes, do not lose your hope, we can get it, I also have 65+5 with superior English level, applied for software engineer. And the funny thing is that my submission date is also 30th March, so we both will get the invite at the same day
> ...



Hi friends,
I have submitted my EOI on 25th march with 65+5 pts fr nsw with proficient plus english level and no update for me too yet.


----------



## akshat13 (Apr 29, 2013)

*Relaxxxxxx*

Guys,

Do not lose hopes! I submitted my EOI in Dec 1st 2016 with 65+5 for NSW under System analyst (PTE 10). Till now no invite, its almost 5 months gone.

But I am still waiting !!!! Because I know invite will come sooner or later.


----------



## Ku_ (Jul 6, 2016)

akshat13 said:


> Guys,
> 
> Do not lose hopes! I submitted my EOI in Dec 1st 2016 with 65+5 for NSW under System analyst (PTE 10). Till now no invite, its almost 8 months gone.
> 
> But I am still waiting !!!! Because I know invite will come sooner or later.


Try improving your English score.. At 75 your chances will be higher for 189.


----------



## Vinopaal (Jun 9, 2016)

akshat13 said:


> Guys,
> 
> Do not lose hopes! I submitted my EOI in Dec 1st 2016 with 65+5 for NSW under System analyst (PTE 10). Till now no invite, its almost 5 months gone.
> 
> But I am still waiting !!!! Because I know invite will come sooner or later.


Let's have some belief


----------



## alicecolin (Apr 12, 2017)

This information is very valuable and informative.
Thanks for sharing


----------



## rival50 (Sep 1, 2016)

Yeah, not too much at all. They can easily fill the quota by the end of May now. 




zaback21 said:


> 4000 is for 190 alone, so still 1246 invites left which now doesn't seems like a lot to be honest.







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## visakh (Sep 5, 2016)

rival50 said:


> Yeah, not too much at all. They can easily fill the quota by the end of May now.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Hi am new to this forum.
My EOI for 190 NSW with 65+5 has Date of Effect 25th April 2017.
Occupation: 233512/Mechanical Engineer.

I can anticipate invite anytime? Tentatively when they invite for this DoE.
Thanks




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Detectiva (Nov 28, 2016)

Mates, what do you indicate in EOI in State (All or only NSW) and visa type (189+190 or only 190) in order to qualify for NSW invitation?


----------



## visakh (Sep 5, 2016)

Detectiva said:


> Mates, what do you indicate in EOI in State (All or only NSW) and visa type (189+190 or only 190) in order to qualify for NSW invitation?




Hey, I have filed EOI of 189 and 190 with only NSW option


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

zaback21 said:


> They did 2 invitation round in March as far as I remember. One around 7-8 March and another one 16 March. They just haven't did much after that and nothing in April at all.
> 
> And if they invited a lot of non pro rata, the chances are we won't be hearing much since expatforum is mostly full of people with pro rata occupations waiting.




I hear from agents that they see invites daily... so yes, your point is valid. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shets (May 18, 2016)

rival50 said:


> Yeah, not too much at all. They can easily fill the quota by the end of May now.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## davidlk03 (Jul 4, 2016)

901 is really surprising, if that's the case well the state nominations would have been over by now.
March we didn't really notice state nominations has a surprise number of 901 may be it might be over really sad to see..


----------



## shets (May 18, 2016)

davidlk03 said:


> 901 is really surprising, if that's the case well the state nominations would have been over by now.
> March we didn't really notice state nominations has a surprise number of 901 may be it might be over really sad to see..






Yes, I am afraid we won't get to see much of May for invite's from NSW with this trend!


----------



## davidlk03 (Jul 4, 2016)

Or maybe they just playing with the number because of the recent government changes in immigration, as we didn't see much invitations on march but the number is really unexpected..
I was expecting it would be 300-350 but I beleieve we wont be hearing much now..


----------



## shets (May 18, 2016)

davidlk03 said:


> Or maybe they just playing with the number because of the recent government changes in immigration, as we didn't see much invitations on march but the number is really unexpected..
> I was expecting it would be 300-350 but I beleieve we wont be hearing much now..




The thing is their invitation details are not known to outsiders. It is done behind closed doors. Other than what little information is available, it is mostly speculation!

Yes, around 500-600 is understandable. 901 doesn't look good when one is not invited but to the one who is invited; for him 901 seems heaven.


----------



## davidlk03 (Jul 4, 2016)

shets said:


> The thing is their invitation details are not known to outsiders. It is done behind closed doors. Other than what little information is available, it is mostly speculation!
> 
> Yes, around 500-600 is understandable. 901 doesn't look good when one is not invited but to the one who is invited; for him 901 seems heaven.


Exactly no one knows about that how many have they invited, if we add the last months 1853+And this month March 489 and Business 500 something it would make sense
But 901 alone for 190 really doesn't sound good..

Anyway it's them we don't know what happens really behind..


----------



## aminn_524 (Feb 29, 2016)

davidlk03 said:


> Exactly no one knows about that how many have they invited, if we add the last months 1853+And this month March 489 and Business 500 something it would make sense
> But 901 alone for 190 really doesn't sound good..
> 
> Anyway it's them we don't know what happens really behind..


Calm down guys, there are a tremendous number of people from different locations such as India, China and Europe who even are not familiar with Expat forum. They definitely nominated 901 (not invited, because some of the nominations might get invited in Feb and nominated in March) and will invite people in this and next month.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

shets said:


> The thing is their invitation details are not known to outsiders. It is done behind closed doors. Other than what little information is available, it is mostly speculation!
> 
> Yes, around 500-600 is understandable. 901 doesn't look good when one is not invited but to the one who is invited; for him 901 seems heaven.


Well to be honest if they invited 2000 people in one day we will not even know cos except the 8-10 pro rata occupations, hardly anyone is here in expatforum cos they don't need too. How many Carpenter or Solicitor you actually know in expatforum ?

So, yes they can invite all they need. I mean they can invite 2000+ nurse since NSW is so short of nurses and federal occupation ceiling of 16346, only	2722 is filled so they are still short of 13,624 people !

And they would rather invite those people since some occupations quota doesn't even have 10 people applying and they already got all pro rata occupations guys they need with 2.5 months before the end of the year and thousands still waiting.

It makes more sense to invite non pro rata people with 55 points so they can get the required people they need in those rare occupations.

Or it could just be a typo !


----------



## JP Mosa (Mar 14, 2013)

aminn_524 said:


> Calm down guys, there are a tremendous number of people from different locations such as India, China and Europe who even are not familiar with Expat forum. They definitely nominated 901 (not invited, because some of the nominations might get invited in Feb and nominated in March) and will invite people in this and next month.




I guess, thats not the point.
Point is many who got invitations are not participating in this forum.
Besides, as Zaback said, here 80-90% are pro rata occupation applicants analyzing the trends . What we need to understand is there are numerous other occupations are also getting nominated on daily basis.

For which there will be no clue in this place, as number of applicants participation in this place irrespective of geographical region is very very less when you compare with real numbers.


----------



## FFacs (Jul 6, 2016)

JP Mosa said:


> I guess, thats not the point.
> Point is many who got invitations are not participating in this forum.
> Besides, as Zaback said, here 80-90% are pro rata occupation applicants analyzing the trends . What we need to understand is there are numerous other occupations are also getting nominated on daily basis.
> 
> For which there will be no clue in this place, as number of applicants participation in this place irrespective of geographical region is very very less when you compare with real numbers.


It does throw out some interesting points, however. If we assume that the 901 are from non-pro-rata (based on the lack of partying here), we must assume that they were all 55 pointers. That really calls into question where the bar is set for different professions. DIBP should really look to setting it higher for oversubscribed professions, and perhaps lower for others. If you need 1500 cabinet makers you need cabinet makers. Sure you;d like the best, but surely an average cabinet maker is better than none.

Also, it would appear that both NSW and Victoria perceive they will receive the glut of 189 pro-rata migrants as both appear to have only picked at a handul that slipped through the 189 net. 

Finally, and I guess people won't want to hear this, do bear in mind this is 190 invites, i.e. NSW nominations. with the 2-4 week delay in processing the NSW invite to apply, that means this 901 group will have received their NSW invites in February. If the invites kept flowing at the same rate, it's a fairly safe bet that they have sent NSW invites for near all of their allocation by now. Sorry


----------



## Diggy (Feb 10, 2017)

NSW still nominating?


----------



## FFacs (Jul 6, 2016)

Looking at ImmiTracker.... it looks a bit dry. Problem is that these boards (and ImmiTracker to a certain extent) mainly get people from a handful of professions. They may well be inviting a lot of people from professions that don't visit here. But from the action reported here, it;s quiet.


----------



## JP Mosa (Mar 14, 2013)

FFacs said:


> It does throw out some interesting points, however. If we assume that the 901 are from non-pro-rata (based on the lack of partying here), we must assume that they were all 55 pointers. That really calls into question where the bar is set for different professions. DIBP should really look to setting it higher for oversubscribed professions, and perhaps lower for others. If you need 1500 cabinet makers you need cabinet makers. Sure you;d like the best, but surely an average cabinet maker is better than none.
> 
> Also, it would appear that both NSW and Victoria perceive they will receive the glut of 189 pro-rata migrants as both appear to have only picked at a handul that slipped through the 189 net.
> 
> Finally, and I guess people won't want to hear this, do bear in mind this is 190 invites, i.e. NSW nominations. with the 2-4 week delay in processing the NSW invite to apply, that means this 901 group will have received their NSW invites in February. If the invites kept flowing at the same rate, it's a fairly safe bet that they have sent NSW invites for near all of their allocation by now. Sorry




Well, Question is , how to contemplate the invitations those were being sent in March and Even in April for rare occupations which we can't see here due to less revelry of non pro rata .

As you said, if that's the case, by now NSW might have completed all their spaces.

It's my opinion


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rvarghese (Apr 23, 2017)

Hello there, 

Can I land and stay in any region of NSW - say Sydney, if I get invited through NSW 190 visa ? 



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## JP Mosa (Mar 14, 2013)

Rvarghese said:


> Hello there,
> 
> Can I land and stay in any region of NSW - say Sydney, if I get invited through NSW 190 visa ?
> 
> ...




Any where in NSW is fine if it's 190


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Rvarghese said:


> Hello there,
> 
> Can I land and stay in any region of NSW - say Sydney, if I get invited through NSW 190 visa ?
> 
> ...




Yep. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stonedagain10 (Mar 11, 2015)

zaback21 said:


> Well to be honest if they invited 2000 people in one day we will not even know cos except the 8-10 pro rata occupations, hardly anyone is here in expatforum cos they don't need too. How many Carpenter or Solicitor you actually know in expatforum ?
> 
> So, yes they can invite all they need. I mean they can invite 2000+ nurse since NSW is so short of nurses and federal occupation ceiling of 16346, only2722 is filled so they are still short of 13,624 people !
> 
> ...


Hi Zaback, 

I'm a Carpenter from Ireland. Iv been following this forum for quite some time now. I just applied for Eoi last week with 55+5 points. Hopefully we all hear good news soon 👍

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## chamomilesix (Jan 11, 2017)

FFacs said:


> It does throw out some interesting points, however. If we assume that the 901 are from non-pro-rata (based on the lack of partying here), we must assume that they were all 55 pointers. That really calls into question where the bar is set for different professions. DIBP should really look to setting it higher for oversubscribed professions, and perhaps lower for others. If you need 1500 cabinet makers you need cabinet makers. Sure you;d like the best, but surely an average cabinet maker is better than none.
> 
> Finally, and I guess people won't want to hear this, do bear in mind this is 190 invites, i.e. NSW nominations. with the 2-4 week delay in processing the NSW invite to apply, that means this 901 group will have received their NSW invites in February. If the invites kept flowing at the same rate, it's a fairly safe bet that they have sent NSW invites for near all of their allocation by now. Sorry


Considering my case, I think the 901 people are composed of February and March invitees, which may explain the huge number. I don't think they have exhausted the rest of the places just yet because we haven't heard some bulk invites coming through. Especially since the 901 number is made off of at least three bulk invites (9th Feb, 16th Feb, 6th Mar, 14th Mar?)

You're right that the bar is set at a different level for each occupation. My occupation is non-pro-rated but I need 75 to get invited, whilst there are 60-65 pointers who did not get invited. Also, I know other non-pro-rated jobs who only need 55+5 to get invited. 

Good news is, Nsw seems to follow their target to nominate 4000 people, so we must see some movement soon?


----------



## mission0z (Jun 26, 2014)

Hi Experts,

I submitted my EOI for NSW on 06/07/2016 with 55+5 points, after getting 79+ in each i have updated my EOI and now i have 65+5 points, the EOI was updated on 22/04/2017.

When should i expect to get an invite from NSW

ANZSCO Code: 261313
Exp point : 0
Age : 30
Edu: 15
PTE: 20


----------



## sk1982 (Jun 7, 2015)

Hi all, 

I got a grant today. Thanks for the support from all of you in this forum.

Thank you
My timeline
NSW approved:12 Feb 2017
Visa application lodge without medical: 27 Feb 2017
CO contact for medical: 11 April 2017
Medical submitted: 23 April 2017
IP Presses: 24 April 2017
Grant: 26 April 2017


----------



## australis (Mar 26, 2017)

mission0z said:


> Hi Experts,
> 
> I submitted my EOI for NSW on 06/07/2016 with 55+5 points, after getting 79+ in each i have updated my EOI and now i have 65+5 points, the EOI was updated on 22/04/2017.
> 
> ...


No one will be able to predict, mate. You have a very popular occupation. In March, the minimum points required for 189 Software Programmers were 65 points with a waiting time of around 4 weeks. Now the quota is full for this occupation. As you can imagine, a lot of these people are probably trying their luck with 190. So, it all depends on circumstances (i.e. how NSW feels) that cannot be foreseen by anyone in these forums. The good thing is that you have received very high points for English - NSW has a history of prioritising candidates with good language knowledge. The bad news is, as I already said, your occupation is very popular.


----------



## sumitgupta22 (Sep 27, 2016)

sk1982 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I got a grant today. Thanks for the support from all of you in this forum.
> 
> ...


Congratz sk.. superfast


----------



## aminn_524 (Feb 29, 2016)

mission0z said:


> Hi Experts,
> 
> I submitted my EOI for NSW on 06/07/2016 with 55+5 points, after getting 79+ in each i have updated my EOI and now i have 65+5 points, the EOI was updated on 22/04/2017.
> 
> ...


Same here bro, exactly got your point 

Exp point : 0
Age : 30
Edu: 15
PTE: 20

and you occupation , but have waiting since 31th March.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

chamomilesix said:


> Considering my case, I think the 901 people are composed of February and March invitees, which may explain the huge number. I don't think they have exhausted the rest of the places just yet because we haven't heard some bulk invites coming through. Especially since the 901 number is made off of at least three bulk invites (9th Feb, 16th Feb, 6th Mar, 14th Mar?)
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Yes we should see some movement 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vmk (Mar 29, 2017)

Any invites today? 

Does any one received invite in this month?
This is really worrying me.
I have submitted my EOI on 06-03-2017 with 60+5 for 261312 and waiting. 
Pls suggest


----------



## YK001 (Apr 17, 2017)

Vmk said:


> Any invites today?
> 
> Does any one received invite in this month?
> This is really worrying me.
> ...


To be very honest, don't expect an invite for 60+5, that too for 261312, during this immigration year ending June 2017. As you might be aware, 189 already closed for 2613--. You want to take a note that, for 189 the cut off was at 65 for the entire year. NSW is less likely to invite 2613 with 60. Also, all those with 65 points 2613 crowd will (most of them r already lined up) now line up for NSW nominations. Suggestion- assuming you might have 10 points for English, improve your English score and wait until July 2017. Best Luck.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

Vmk said:


> Any invites today?
> 
> Does any one received invite in this month?
> This is really worrying me.
> ...


You won't get any invite with 60+5. You need 65+5 for any chance at 2613.

NSW 190 doesn't work for pro rata occupations. It is better for non pro rata occupations as those stuck at 55 points can get the 5 extra points from state to be able to lodge their PR visa..


----------



## shaz3698 (Apr 5, 2017)

So how is NSW in regards to non pro rata occupations in terms of sending invitations with 55 points ?


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

shaz3698 said:


> So how is NSW in regards to non pro rata occupations in terms of sending invitations with 55 points ?


They invite around 4000 per year in total. Now whether they will invite your code and whether you will make the cut is something no one can answer.


----------



## shaz3698 (Apr 5, 2017)

So they divide 4000 in all the occupations ?


----------



## Kav02 (Apr 6, 2017)

*221111*

Hi guys, any news for accountants with 70+5 for NSW190?? I have not seen a single invite after 23/02/2017 for this category.. Anybody with situation?
Occupation - 221111 Accountant general
PTE - 88 overall - 20
Education - 15
Australian Education - 5
State Sponsorship - 5
Age - 30
IPAA assessment +ve - 23/03/2017
EOI effect date - 07/04/2017


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

shaz3698 said:


> So they divide 4000 in all the occupations ?


No, they decide which occupation is in short supply based on NSW business and industry demands and invites them. So, they can/may exhaust all 4000 invite among 10 occupations from the 100+ occupations in the STSOL list.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

Kav02 said:


> Hi guys, any news for accountants with 70+5 for NSW190?? I have not seen a single invite after 23/02/2017 for this category.. Anybody with situation?
> Occupation - 221111 Accountant general
> PTE - 88 overall - 20
> Education - 15
> ...


It's because no one has been invited yet since 23/02/2017 as you mentioned.


----------



## shaymu0829 (Mar 17, 2017)

Hi,

looking for any advice.. 

Anyone expect that, NSW will send invites to Mech Engineering before July..

70+(5)SS applied on 24/4


----------



## chamku (Jan 16, 2017)

What is "pro rata occupations"? Is 312311 a pro rata occupation?


----------



## DN7C (Sep 26, 2016)

chamku said:


> What is "pro rata occupations"? Is 312311 a pro rata occupation?


I highly recommend you to go through below thread as it contains answers for most of the questions you might have.

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/australia-expat-forum-expats-living-australia/1239201-what-google-page-ranking-eoi-189-190-sol-csol-what-1st-thing-i-should-do.html

Good Luck.


----------



## nagendra12 (Apr 28, 2017)

*Expected Wait time for Invitation*

Hi All,

Is anyone waiting for invitation with the similar details below and if Yes How long?.

Occupation - 261313 Software Engineer
PTE - 68 overall - 0
Education - 15
State Sponsorship - 5
Experience - 15
Age - 30 
EOI Date - 26 April 2017

60+(5)SS applied on 26 April 2017.

Thank you.


----------



## RAMU22 (Sep 17, 2016)

Even I am waiting for an invitation from NSW with a pro rata occupation. But common sense tells me it will be hard to come by as most of the pro rata occupants (189) would already have already settled in either victoria or NSW as those jobs are more there & 190 is only for those areas where the state might feel the lack of personnel. 
Fingers Crossed Anyways..


----------



## venkataramanareddy (Nov 27, 2015)

nagendra12 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Is anyone waiting for invitation with the similar details below and if Yes How long?.
> 
> ...


Hi Nagendra, 
It is highly impossible to expect invite with 60 points.
Criteria is 1> highest points 2> Language 3> Experience

Even you have 15 points for Experience ,you did not have min 10 points for english.
Also there are somany with same job code with 60+5 with english 10 points 
and also 65+5 who are waiting.
It is better to improve English score or we may not get invite in near feature.


----------



## sudharshanam (Sep 27, 2016)

*JOb change*

Hi All,

I have submitted my EOI on 26thMar 2017 for 263111 (for 189 and 190 NSW).
what would be the consequences if i change my job now... will there by any problem during Visa


----------



## leapp (Jan 12, 2017)

Any Telecom Engineer (263311) got invitation. Please share.


----------



## nagendra12 (Apr 28, 2017)

venkataramanareddy said:


> Hi Nagendra,
> It is highly impossible to expect invite with 60 points.
> Criteria is 1> highest points 2> Language 3> Experience
> 
> ...


Thank you. I will try to improve by PTE Score


----------



## Ku_ (Jul 6, 2016)

A month of silence from NSW.. at least on the forum! If they raise the min score to 75 for 189.. don't know what to do then! starting to look for options elsewhere now!


----------



## shaz3698 (Apr 5, 2017)

Are they really going to raise the points requirement ? For all occupations ?


----------



## Ku_ (Jul 6, 2016)

shaz3698 said:


> Are they really going to raise the points requirement ? For all occupations ?


Seems like.. The ISCAAH analysis also talks about it.. they did that with 65 pointers last year.. seems like 70 pointers are at the firing line this year!! 

Pray we all are wrong!:fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


----------



## shaz3698 (Apr 5, 2017)

Yes , but they did only with pro rata occupations , not all , isn't it ?


----------



## Ku_ (Jul 6, 2016)

shaz3698 said:


> Yes , but they did only with pro rata occupations , not all , isn't it ?


yeah


----------



## cbliao (Oct 30, 2016)

Hi!

I submitted a NSW 190 EOI on 21/04/2017 with 75+5 (Language:20) for Accountant, is there any hope to be invited in this FY?

Thanksss!!!


----------



## Rvarghese (Apr 23, 2017)

cbliao said:


> Hi!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




How many points for experience ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cbliao (Oct 30, 2016)

No experience, Education 15, Australian Study Requirement 5, Age 30, Language 20, NAATI 5


----------



## cbliao (Oct 30, 2016)

Rvarghese said:


> How many points for experience ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No experience, Education 15, Australian Study Requirement 5, Age 30, Language 20, NAATI 5


----------



## shaz3698 (Apr 5, 2017)

I also want to do NAATI
Can please any one give me information on that ?
Their website is so confusing
Where are the centres ?
What are the dates ?
Exam fee ?
How difficult is the exam ?
Passing rate ?
My language will be urdu
Thanks in advance


----------



## cbliao (Oct 30, 2016)

shaz3698 said:


> I also want to do NAATI
> Can please any one give me information on that ?
> Their website is so confusing
> Where are the centres ?
> ...


I don't quite familiar with NAATI with Urdu, but for Mandarin Chinese, you have options either to take accredited courses or sit an exam from NAATI.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

shaz3698 said:


> I also want to do NAATI
> Can please any one give me information on that ?
> Their website is so confusing
> Where are the centres ?
> ...


Try get 20 English points first as it is easier than NAATI. If you already have it and need more, then get into accredited NAATI courses as that's much easier. Taking NAATI exam and passing it is very hard.


----------



## shaz3698 (Apr 5, 2017)

These courses are for how long ?
And where can these courses can be taken ?


----------



## YK001 (Apr 17, 2017)

nagendra12 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Is anyone waiting for invitation with the similar details below and if Yes How long?.
> 
> ...


Hi, You might be aware that invites for 189 are already closed for 261313, so do no expect invite until end of this year, till June. you have plenty of time to prepare for PTE and score at least 65+ in all modules, this will put you in a very very good position at well ahead in the queue with 70 Points. No one with 60 points received an invite for 261313 in the entire year.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

shaz3698 said:


> These courses are for how long ?
> And where can these courses can be taken ?


You need to google first. It will answer all your questions. In any case, I did it for you.

https://www.naati.com.au

Read and Research !


----------



## shaz3698 (Apr 5, 2017)

Thank u so much
Regards


----------



## rival50 (Sep 1, 2016)

According to their forecast lodging EOI now with 70 points for 22xxxx occupations would receive an invite only by the middle of 2018!! Sad, but so far their predictions has been close to reality ((((



Ku_ said:


> Seems like.. The ISCAAH analysis also talks about it.. they did that with 65 pointers last year.. seems like 70 pointers are at the firing line this year!!
> 
> Pray we all are wrong!:fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:







221214 Internal Auditor/ 65+5


----------



## sonurao (Feb 23, 2017)

Hi all,
I have applied NSW with 60+5(ss) in software engineer today. Any idea how much time will that take for getting invite.

Thanks


----------



## justanas (Oct 16, 2015)

Hi All,

I submitted my NSW application in 6/8/2016 with 55+5 point. The nomination occupation is Computer Network and Systems Engineer - 263111.

I haven't receive so far the invitation. Do you think with 55+5 I will never receive invitation? or there is chance if I wait more. I don't mind wait more few months if finally I will get it.

My points are as below:
- 25 for Age
- 15 for education
- 15 for experience

Regards,
Anas


----------



## shets (May 18, 2016)

justanas said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I submitted my NSW application in 6/8/2016 with 55+5 point. The nomination occupation is Computer Network and Systems Engineer - 263111.
> 
> ...




Mate,

Why don't you appear for prescribed English test? In this way, you can either claim 10 or 20 points and thereby increase your chance of an invite.


----------



## umaerkhan (Nov 7, 2016)

justanas said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I submitted my NSW application in 6/8/2016 with 55+5 point. The nomination occupation is Computer Network and Systems Engineer - 263111.
> 
> ...




Sorry to say but from nsw u will never get. I spent nine month in 2015 same points no use 
again updated with 60+5 in September and waiting Must try pte 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## justanas (Oct 16, 2015)

umaerkhan said:


> Sorry to say but from nsw u will never get. I spent nine month in 2015 same points no use
> again updated with 60+5 in September and waiting Must try pte
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You mean that in Sep/2016 you updated to 60+5? but this is still long time from sep/2016 to now


----------



## mrit (Sep 23, 2016)

justanas said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I submitted my NSW application in 6/8/2016 with 55+5 point. The nomination occupation is Computer Network and Systems Engineer - 263111.
> 
> ...




With 55 its almost impossible to receive invite from NSW. However, you will have very good points structure if you get 7 in each module of IELTS or 65 in each module of PTE. Your EOI points will then be equal to 65 which might even get you invited in 189 probably after July.


----------



## davidlk03 (Jul 4, 2016)

I think the round for nsw are over now, because of how they have been acting silent since months and surprisingly 901 for March month, when we didn't see much invites in march it was 901 so for sure they have exhausted their quotas by now.its now all the hopes gone, we might not see any invites now
No one really knows the numbers as the publishing of the 901 on march after the government announcements on migration..


----------



## shaymu0829 (Mar 17, 2017)

70 (no ss) pointer in Mech engineering.

Is it really no hope for nsw invite?

It is so painful to wait..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sajboy (Mar 1, 2017)

shaymu0829 said:


> 70 (no ss) pointer in Mech engineering.
> 
> Is it really no hope for nsw invite?
> 
> ...


No one can predict when NSW will send invitations.Whatever if you apply for a 189 , then surely you will get an invite on next fiscal year's july round with 70 points.


----------



## umaerkhan (Nov 7, 2016)

justanas said:


> You mean that in Sep/2016 you updated to 60+5? but this is still long time from sep/2016 to now




Yes 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sm_1 (Mar 10, 2014)

Dear , 
I need your help in guiding me whether I can be eligible to get invite from any state. My case details are as below: -

I am working as a SAP consultant (functional) since last 10+ years, where as my bachelor is in Mechanical. My skill comes under ICT Business Analyst or ICT System Analyst (261111/261112). 

Points breakup -
Age – 25 (34 years)
Edu – 15 (B.E in Mechanical)
Experience – 5 (RPL case, 6 years deduction)
PTE - 10

Total Points - 55 + 5 (state) = 60

Is there any chance to get invite from any state, in case I apply EOI? Please help me by providing your valuable comments. 

Thanks in advance for your help and suppo


----------



## hjauhari (May 2, 2016)

Hello Guys,

I have lodged the EOI for 189/190 and I haven't received any invitation so far but now my passport will get expired by the end of this year.so I just wanted to know if I should go ahead to create new passport before getting invitation or should I wait for some more time as it may hamper my processing as I have given that as proof for ACS/PTE/EOI?? Can some one please advise on this front?

Thanks!!


----------



## ark_aus (Oct 5, 2016)

sm_1 said:


> Dear ,
> I need your help in guiding me whether I can be eligible to get invite from any state. My case details are as below: -
> 
> I am working as a SAP consultant (functional) since last 10+ years, where as my bachelor is in Mechanical. My skill comes under ICT Business Analyst or ICT System Analyst (261111/261112).
> ...




You can try but very hard with 60points (55+5)

Try to improve points via English test. Take Pte aim to get all 79 to get 20 points and also try for spouse points 5pts if possible. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ark_aus (Oct 5, 2016)

hjauhari said:


> Hello Guys,
> 
> I have lodged the EOI for 189/190 and I haven't received any invitation so far but now my passport will get expired by the end of this year.so I just wanted to know if I should go ahead to create new passport before getting invitation or should I wait for some more time as it may hamper my processing as I have given that as proof for ACS/PTE/EOI?? Can some one please advise on this front?
> 
> Thanks!!




You may renew your passport anytime but keep the old one safely. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## StrugglerAnkush (Feb 9, 2015)

*Documents information*

Hello Expats,

I have submitted my EOI and now I am collecting the documents so that as soon as I will get the invitation, I should be in a position to apply for my visa. For that I am posting all the knowledge which I have.

1) Get PCC. I will apply on India passport site and will get the police clearance certificate. If I will get the PCC now and I will get invitation one or two months later. will it be valid?
2) Prepare my salary documents of all my previous employers :- 
-> My relevant experience is after January 2012. I have filled three income tax returns. for the year 2014-2015, 2015-2016 and 2016 to 2017. Is indian tax return acknowledgment is sufficient?
-> I have 2-3 salary slips of every company with which I have worked. Will it be sufficient?
-> I can get all the bank statements, and will attach the copy of it with my application. Good to go?
3) I do not have medical ID, please assist how can I undergo medical so that I need not to wait for my invitation.
4) Travel Document -> Passport
5) Birth registration documents -> passport
6) Marriage and relationship documents -> N.A.
7) Genuine relationship evidence -> N.A.
8) Details of dependent family member aged 18 years or over -> No Dependent family member.
9) Health requirements -> Please assist what should I need to collect for this document.

Any help on above queries will be really helpful.

Thank you in advance,
Ankush Mittal


----------



## Darshana (Mar 1, 2017)

StrugglerAnkush said:


> Hello Expats,
> 
> I have submitted my EOI and now I am collecting the documents so that as soon as I will get the invitation, I should be in a position to apply for my visa. For that I am posting all the knowledge which I have.
> 
> ...


PCC is valid for 12 months I believe... Medicals... You need to generate an ID to do that... Create an immi account... If you known the visa number in which you are going to apply - I mean 189 or 190.. then you can do that


----------



## Darshana (Mar 1, 2017)

StrugglerAnkush said:


> Hello Expats,
> 
> I have submitted my EOI and now I am collecting the documents so that as soon as I will get the invitation, I should be in a position to apply for my visa. For that I am posting all the knowledge which I have.
> 
> ...


Also please let us know your anzsco and points details - so that someone else can benefit from your experience too


----------



## Rmarw (Jan 30, 2017)

Hi all, I need some advise, I currently have 65 points + 5 points for ss under ICT BA, EOI filed on Jan 06 2017, once 189 reopens in July 2016, I wanted to claim my partner points, however have a few questions 

My wife is into accounts payables but not actual accounting, can she be assessed based on her Bcom degree, can accounts payable be considered in any list.

I am not sure what's going with NSW, can I still expect them sending invites for 65+5

By when can we expect 189 invites for 65 knowing that lot of 70+ will be pending once it opens in July 2017.


----------



## cnusrinath (Dec 14, 2015)

Hi,

I have responded to NSW invite on 12th of April. How many days do they take to accept this and when will I get to lodge the Visa?


Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## sokauoc (Sep 4, 2016)

Anyone received invitation from NSW after 18 th April?


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

cnusrinath said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have responded to NSW invite on 12th of April. How many days do they take to accept this and when will I get to lodge the Visa?
> 
> ...




Usually 3-6 weeks. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## YK001 (Apr 17, 2017)

sm_1 said:


> Dear ,
> I need your help in guiding me whether I can be eligible to get invite from any state. My case details are as below: -
> 
> I am working as a SAP consultant (functional) since last 10+ years, where as my bachelor is in Mechanical. My skill comes under ICT Business Analyst or ICT System Analyst (261111/261112).
> ...


Almost impossible to get an invite at this point score, sorry but this is fact. You don't have any option than, improving your English score and if possible including partner skills to your final score tally. Things are getting very competitive day by day.


----------



## aisleandrow (Feb 9, 2017)

Hi,

I updated my points in 1st week april but until now I don't have an invite.


----------



## Darshana (Mar 1, 2017)

aisleandrow said:


> Hi,
> 
> I updated my points in 1st week april but until now I don't have an invite.


Anzsco and points breakdown pls


----------



## Ku_ (Jul 6, 2016)

aisleandrow said:


> Hi,
> 
> I updated my points in 1st week april but until now I don't have an invite.


Going by the current cut off date.. you are next in line once they start invites in July.


----------



## hari_it_ram (Jun 30, 2013)

You might get the INVITE if your try VIC once they open for nomination in July 2017. VIC is the only hope for 55+5 pointers if you are from ICT.



sm_1 said:


> Dear ,
> I need your help in guiding me whether I can be eligible to get invite from any state. My case details are as below: -
> 
> I am working as a SAP consultant (functional) since last 10+ years, where as my bachelor is in Mechanical. My skill comes under ICT Business Analyst or ICT System Analyst (261111/261112).
> ...


----------



## StrugglerAnkush (Feb 9, 2015)

*Expected invitation*

Hi Expats,

I have lodged my EOI on April 29, 2017. Below is my points details.

Age - 30
Proficient English - 10
Education - 15
Experience - 10

Hope for the best . Experts comments on when can I expect my invitation from NSW please.

Thanks,
Ankush


----------



## aisleandrow (Feb 9, 2017)

Darshana said:


> Anzsco and points breakdown pls



Points breakdown -
Age – 30 (31 years)
Edu – 15 (B.S. Accountancy)
Experience – 15 (9 years assessed by IPA)
PTE - 20


----------



## rpalni (Jan 10, 2017)

Hi Friends, I am going to apply in 261313 category (Software Engineer) and my total points are 65. Should I go for Partner skill as well for getting 5 extra points to make 70 points? We both coming under same Anzoo code. As per previous trend for 261313 category person with 65 points mostly get invitation in 3 or 4th round, so is it worth to spend so much money for partner skills just to make 70 points? I am referring July 2017 onward rounds.


----------



## rpalni (Jan 10, 2017)

currently my points are 65 without any SS.


----------



## Mani181 (Jun 7, 2016)

*189 Accountant 2211111 invitation*

Hi 

I currently have 65 points, and will be updating my point score to 70 points in mid july, 2017. How long is the expected wait time for the invitation for 70 pointers at the moment and to what extent it is expected to reach by then.

Can someone help with that.


----------



## Darshana (Mar 1, 2017)

aisleandrow said:


> Darshana said:
> 
> 
> > Anzsco and points breakdown pls
> ...


Wow... Great points... You should be one of the first to get now


----------



## Darshana (Mar 1, 2017)

StrugglerAnkush said:


> Hi Expats,
> 
> I have lodged my EOI on April 29, 2017. Below is my points details.
> 
> ...


Which occupation?


----------



## rpalni (Jan 10, 2017)

Hi Friends please advice, I am going to apply in 261313 category (Software Engineer) and my total points are 65 (Without SS). Should I go for Partner skill as well for getting 5 extra points to make 70 points? We both coming under same Anzsco code. As per previous trend for 261313 category person with 65 points mostly get invitation in 3 or 4th round, so is it worth to spend so much money for partner skills just to make 70 points? I am referring July 2017 onward rounds.


----------



## Kav02 (Apr 6, 2017)

*221111*



Mani181 said:


> Hi
> 
> I currently have 65 points, and will be updating my point score to 70 points in mid july, 2017. How long is the expected wait time for the invitation for 70 pointers at the moment and to what extent it is expected to reach by then.
> 
> Can someone help with that.


Hi, My EOI effect date with 75 points in same occupation is 07/04/2017 and for 189 it is 70 points, not sure when are we getting the invites, but yeah I am visiting one of the immigration lawyers on this Friday, so lets see if I might get a estimate arrival dates....... :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


----------



## Kav02 (Apr 6, 2017)

aisleandrow said:


> Points breakdown -
> Age – 30 (31 years)
> Edu – 15 (B.S. Accountancy)
> Experience – 15 (9 years assessed by IPA)
> PTE - 20


Hi My EOI is of same date but with 70 points in 189 and 75 for 190, No one after 23 feb 2017 has got the invitation for 221111


----------



## Darshana (Mar 1, 2017)

Kav02 said:


> aisleandrow said:
> 
> 
> > Points breakdown -
> ...


Theres someone with a 70+5 points 190 application waiting since Jan 25th on this forum (with superior English)
And I have 70+5 and superior English with doe 25th Feb


----------



## davidlk03 (Jul 4, 2016)

Kav02 said:


> Hi My EOI is of same date but with 70 points in 189 and 75 for 190, No one after 23 feb 2017 has got the invitation for 221111


I believe the rounds are already over by now as it's surprising this year. 
Last year we knew as when there was bulk invitations and lots of people getting invitations but this year now one ever knew of bulk invitations but skill select reports 901 invited in March sos in this case we should be over, so for sure at the end of may they would say they nominated another 900. So just lost hope I wish I would have studied SA OR OTHER States at least I would have a good chance because their selection is preferred on people who are living in their states but NSW invites people from anywhere in the world as 189.

We hope the rounds would be transparent and could see clients numbers and points rankings in our EOIS. No one knows what's happening behind whether they are the real numbers.

Similarly 189 accountant and auditor there are hundreds and hundreds of invitations wasted but they say they have invited 2500 and 1400 in full..


----------



## cyetukuri (Jul 30, 2015)

*Bank Balance requirement for 190*

Hi Friends,
Do we need to show any bank balance for 190PR (NSW) visa?

Regards,
Chandra


----------



## YK001 (Apr 17, 2017)

rpalni said:


> Hi Friends please advice, I am going to apply in 261313 category (Software Engineer) and my total points are 65 (Without SS). Should I go for Partner skill as well for getting 5 extra points to make 70 points? We both coming under same Anzsco code. As per previous trend for 261313 category person with 65 points mostly get invitation in 3 or 4th round, so is it worth to spend so much money for partner skills just to make 70 points? I am referring July 2017 onward rounds.


The competition is fierce and with 65 points for 261313 you can expect an invite for 189 anytime in/after Sept 2017 not before this time. An invite may be delayed for you if there are plenty of people with 70, as they get preference. 
70 is a safe bet and puts you much ahead in the queue, but if you are patient and are willing to wait then you may choose to wait. It isn't that expensive to claim points for your partner, in fact it will pay you off. An invite is just a beginning, it might take anywhere between 4-6 weeks to further processing. why not expedite the invite by being at 70, when there are clear possibilities.


----------



## aisleandrow (Feb 9, 2017)

Darshana said:


> Wow... Great points... You should be one of the first to get now


They haven't send out any invites right?


----------



## Darshana (Mar 1, 2017)

aisleandrow said:


> Darshana said:
> 
> 
> > Wow... Great points... You should be one of the first to get now
> ...


None after March


----------



## rpalni (Jan 10, 2017)

YK001 said:


> rpalni said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Friends please advice, I am going to apply in 261313 category (Software Engineer) and my total points are 65 (Without SS). Should I go for Partner skill as well for getting 5 extra points to make 70 points? We both coming under same Anzsco code. As per previous trend for 261313 category person with 65 points mostly get invitation in 3 or 4th round, so is it worth to spend so much money for partner skills just to make 70 points? I am referring July 2017 onward rounds.
> ...


Thanks YK001, you cleared my confusion.


----------



## Rmarw (Jan 30, 2017)

Rmarw said:


> Hi all, I need some advise, I currently have 65 points + 5 points for ss under ICT BA, EOI filed on Jan 06 2017, once 189 reopens in July 2016, I wanted to claim my partner points, however have a few questions
> 
> My wife is into accounts payables but not actual accounting, can she be assessed based on her Bcom degree, can accounts payable be considered in any list.
> 
> ...


Can someone advise?


----------



## commie_rick (Dec 15, 2012)

aisleandrow said:


> They haven't send out any invites right?


I noticed from your signature that you have high points and was surprised that you haven't been invited yet


----------



## chamku (Jan 16, 2017)

It looks like NSW has stopped inviting...


----------



## YK001 (Apr 17, 2017)

chamku said:


> It looks like NSW has stopped inviting...


Looks like you are correct. Have not seen anything from them for entire month of April. We may expect invites, if any, in this or next week of May, if not then I think we should stop hoping for NSW invite and be hopeful about 189 invites starting 05 July 2017, not too far. All the Best.


----------



## YK001 (Apr 17, 2017)

Rmarw said:


> Can someone advise?


ICT BA is very popular role for both 189 and 190, I am sorry but with 65 points if you lodge an EOI today you may get an invite in July 2018 (next year) as there is huge queue. I have observed that 70 was the cut off for BA for the entire year. So in short 65 is of NO USE. however, 70 points can get you an invite for 189 in Aug 2017, for 75 in July 2017. Either, increase your English Score (to superior level, if not) or claim points for partner skills, or the best option do both. 
Now, the accounts payable role issue, raise this issue in accountants thread, there must be one. Best Luck.


----------



## jsabarish (Sep 7, 2016)

YK001 said:


> ICT BA is very popular role for both 189 and 190, I am sorry but with 65 points if you lodge an EOI today you may get an invite in July 2018 (next year) as there is huge queue. I have observed that 70 was the cut off for BA for the entire year. So in short 65 is of NO USE. however, 70 points can get you an invite for 189 in Aug 2017, for 75 in July 2017. Either, increase your English Score (to superior level, if not) or claim points for partner skills, or the best option do both.
> Now, the accounts payable role issue, raise this issue in accountants thread, there must be one. Best Luck.


Hi YK001,

70 was the cutoff for the last round alone where the remaining 42 invites were sent out where the DOE was advanced from Aug 2016 to Mar 2017... The rest of the rounds conducted had 65 as the cutoff points for ICT BA and SA occupation. 

Thanks


----------



## hari_it_ram (Jun 30, 2013)

No Invite even after 70+5 is just unbelievable from NSW. Transparency like VIC is what NSW missing for long long time.



YK001 said:


> Looks like you are correct. Have not seen anything from them for entire month of April. We may expect invites, if any, in this or next week of May, if not then I think we should stop hoping for NSW invite and be hopeful about 189 invites starting 05 July 2017, not too far. All the Best.


----------



## YK001 (Apr 17, 2017)

jsabarish said:


> Hi YK001,
> 
> 70 was the cutoff for the last round alone where the remaining 42 invites were sent out where the DOE was advanced from Aug 2016 to Mar 2017... The rest of the rounds conducted had 65 as the cutoff points for ICT BA and SA occupation.
> 
> Thanks


Thanks for the thoughts. I don't have much visibility how the BA roles are doing. You might want to look at this to see how the next year will be for BA and everyone 

Pro Rata estimated invitation times from July 2017 - Iscah

Thanks.


----------



## aisleandrow (Feb 9, 2017)

commie_rick said:


> I noticed from your signature that you have high points and was surprised that you haven't been invited yet


NSW said they sent 900 invites in March but the immitracker doesnt show that much invite since march and april.


----------



## FFacs (Jul 6, 2016)

aisleandrow said:


> NSW said they sent 900 invites in March but the immitracker doesnt show that much invite since march and april.


Just to be clear, DIBP reported 900 invites to apply for visa for NSW. As NSW has a step requiring invite to apply for nomination with about 4 week turn-around those 900 invites for DIBP were likely invited to apply for nomination by NSW in February.


----------



## FFacs (Jul 6, 2016)

hari_it_ram said:


> No Invite even after 70+5 is just unbelievable from NSW. Transparency like VIC is what NSW missing for long long time.


To be fair to NSW they implemented this pool system because they couldn't handle the number of applications, though I do admit it would be helpful for them to keep a tally of invites to apply for nomination. I would guess Victoria will head the same way as NSW next year given the problems they had this year processing the ICT applications.


----------



## hari_it_ram (Jun 30, 2013)

Agree. I understand they are overloaded with ICT applications. Transparency with the applicants` will save lot of time as many will not wait for invite with every passing day. VIC mentioned on their website about the ICT suspension upfront, this helped many applicant to plan accordingly. Many stay between focusing on PTE/IELTS for 20 points and wait for NSW invite  Just my thoughts 



FFacs said:


> To be fair to NSW they implemented this pool system because they couldn't handle the number of applications, though I do admit it would be helpful for them to keep a tally of invites to apply for nomination. I would guess Victoria will head the same way as NSW next year given the problems they had this year processing the ICT applications.


----------



## priya88 (Aug 17, 2016)

*Need Help*

Hi,

I am bases in India,
My ANZSCO code is Technical Writer	212415.
Age: 34
Points 65+5
Positive Vetasses Work Experience: 6 yrs
Education MBA from UK

I have applied for NSW sponsoprship Stream 2 in Oct'16 that time my points were 55+5 but i appeared for PTE and my points increased to 65+5. I have updated the same in EOI on 19th Apr'17

What are my chances of receiving invitation and wat other options i have?

Please help i have been trying from more than a year..


----------



## shaz3698 (Apr 5, 2017)

189 is closed for your occupation
Only cranberra ACT is open
And Darwin only with proof of employment
So i will suggest try ACT


----------



## shaz3698 (Apr 5, 2017)

NSW is also closed for 190 for your occupation


----------



## shaz3698 (Apr 5, 2017)

Check these


----------



## FFacs (Jul 6, 2016)

hari_it_ram said:


> Agree. I understand they are overloaded with ICT applications. Transparency with the applicants` will save lot of time as many will not wait for invite with every passing day. VIC mentioned on their website about the ICT suspension upfront, this helped many applicant to plan accordingly. Many stay between focusing on PTE/IELTS for 20 points and wait for NSW invite  Just my thoughts


Your points are fair. I think they've tried to avoid any pretense of a queue, or of quotas, and therefore any expectation of an invite. If you look at the other territories (Victoria excepted) they give more of a feeling of taking only a handful from the masses. There's no sense of expectation, because they're so particular in their approach. Victoria is problematic because they take so long to process. If they gave instant answers there'd be no-one getting their hopes up. NSW, though, still seems to get people treating it like a queue with the expectation that if they meet certain criteria that they are entitled to the invite. How many people ask the question "I have x points, when can I *expect* an invite?"


----------



## hari_it_ram (Jun 30, 2013)

FFacs said:


> Your points are fair. I think they've tried to avoid any pretense of a queue, or of quotas, and therefore any expectation of an invite. If you look at the other territories (Victoria excepted) they give more of a feeling of taking only a handful from the masses. There's no sense of expectation, because they're so particular in their approach. Victoria is problematic because they take so long to process. If they gave instant answers there'd be no-one getting their hopes up. NSW, though, still seems to get people treating it like a queue with the expectation that if they meet certain criteria that they are entitled to the invite. How many people ask the question "I have x points, when can I *expect* an invite?"




Agree with your point. Both state have their own set of rules in selecting profile. Not sure how the selection will be for the new Program year  finger crossed for the new guys 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. Please excuse typos.


----------



## shaymu0829 (Mar 17, 2017)

where are you guys getting info that NSW 190 has finished for this year? Is it for all occupations?


----------



## shaymu0829 (Mar 17, 2017)

I have no time to wait til July, my only hope was to get invite for NSW.

I have 70 point without SS(+5) in mechanical engineering. what are my options? Im a recent graduate and have no experience.. 

I'm going to seek agent advise tomorrow. any comments are appreciated...


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

chamku said:


> It looks like NSW has stopped inviting...




Nothing major changed this month, they are inviting but very selectively 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zaddu (Apr 19, 2017)

If so, it is highly selective because some 261313 with 70+5 still waiting for nearly a month



andreyx108b said:


> Nothing major changed this month, they are inviting but very selectively
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## daussie (Jun 16, 2016)

I have landed in Sydney 1.5+ months as of now; still no progress in job search .... market seems not well well in these days. Perhaps be that could be the reason for slow invitations ....


----------



## priya88 (Aug 17, 2016)

shaz3698 said:


> 189 is closed for your occupation
> Only cranberra ACT is open
> And Darwin only with proof of employment
> So i will suggest try ACT


Thanks a lot.. but i have applied for Stream 2 under which they invite for high points only. ACT is closed currently then how should i apply for the same?


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Zaddu said:


> If so, it is highly selective because some 261313 with 70+5 still waiting for nearly a month


They are highly selective because they might not even need 261313, or have enough of 75+ 5 - as sc190 is the only option till july the 1st.


----------



## forwardian1 (May 1, 2017)

Rmarw said:


> Can someone advise?


Dear Rmarw,

Your wife needs to be first assessed by either CA/CPA/IPA for qualification assessment under Accountant (General) ANZSCO 221111, which requires at least seven of the 9 core areas covered at the Bachelors degree level. In order to be assessed as an accountant she should have at least 7 band in each of the four areas of IELTS or equivalent. All three bodies takes around 3 - 4 weeks for assessment.
Once the qualification assessment is done then she can apply for the employment assessment from the same accounting body.
I believe that your wife's BCOM will cover all the 7 areas required but needs to have 7 in each area of IELTS or equivalent English test to get suitable assessment, for which you can claim points towards your partner skills.


----------



## hjauhari (May 2, 2016)

*PTE score*

Hi Folks,

How much minimum marks are required to be scored by partner in PTE in order to claim partnr's point?

Thanks


----------



## forwardian1 (May 1, 2017)

hjauhari said:


> Hi Folks,
> 
> How much minimum marks are required to be scored by partner in PTE in order to claim partnr's point?
> 
> Thanks


At least 50 in each of the four test components (speaking, reading, listening and writing).


----------



## Ravi2355 (Feb 1, 2017)

daussie said:


> I have landed in Sydney 1.5+ months as of now; still no progress in job search .... market seems not well well in these days. Perhaps be that could be the reason for slow invitations ....


Hi friend,

What are your skills


----------



## daussie (Jun 16, 2016)

Ravi2355 said:


> Hi friend,
> 
> What are your skills


Mainly Java, JavaEE, Spring, Hibernate etc .... 8+ years total


----------



## handyjohn (Jul 14, 2016)

forwardian1 said:


> At least 50 in each of the four test components (speaking, reading, listening and writing).




It varies as different assessment bodies require different IELTS results. To get spouse points, your spouse occupation must be on the same list as yours. A positive assessment will bring you 5 points 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zaddu (Apr 19, 2017)

Have you at least got a couple of interviews yet?



daussie said:


> Mainly Java, JavaEE, Spring, Hibernate etc .... 8+ years total


----------



## Dkaur (Jul 11, 2016)

forwardian1 said:


> Rmarw said:
> 
> 
> > Can someone advise?
> ...


Hi,

U mentioned that we can claim partners point by getting education assessed.
My partner has also done bcom and MBA, will he also get a positive assessment as he has done bcom and according to you bcom Covers all the mandatory 7 subjects.
So should we get his skills assessed?
And which body is better and faster.
Thank you


----------



## Darshana (Mar 1, 2017)

Dkaur said:


> forwardian1 said:
> 
> 
> > Rmarw said:
> ...


I have done bcom and MBA and my qualifications were assessed positive for accountant general


----------



## Dkaur (Jul 11, 2016)

Darshana said:


> Dkaur said:
> 
> 
> > forwardian1 said:
> ...


Hi,

Thank you for your quick response.
Please advise when and from which assessment authority did you get it done.
Also am just confused that I don't see any subject as quantitative methods in his bcom or MBA.
Please advice.

Regards
Dilpreet


----------



## Rmarw (Jan 30, 2017)

Darshana said:


> Dkaur said:
> 
> 
> > forwardian1 said:
> ...


Hi Darshana,

Did you have any experience also, for English did you claim 6 points or 7, I thought for partner skills you required competent English.


----------



## veen (May 5, 2017)

*Nsw eoi times*

Dear Friends,

Do you have any idea of EOI time lines, how long will it take to receive an invitation in NSW for Visa type 190 for category 261111 ICT business Analyst .

Is there a occupation celing limit for 190 visa? I have only seen it for 189 and 489 visa


Following is my timeline friends:
261111 ICT business Analyst
Age: 30 points
Education: 15 points
English (IELTS) - 10 points 
State sponsorship: 5 points
Total: 60 points

EOI submitted: 04/20/2017
Invite: Awaiting


----------



## FFacs (Jul 6, 2016)

veen said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> Do you have any idea of EOI time lines, how long will it take to receive an invitation in NSW for Visa type 190 for category 261111 ICT business Analyst .
> 
> ...


There is no formal occupation ceiling for skills in 190, but the states will only invite according to their assessment of demand. If they perceive no demand, no-one with your skill set will be invited, regardless of the lists. Regarding your application, 55+5 for 2611xx is a very long shot, especially with zero points for experience. I wouldn't expect an invite soon. Work on that IELTS score and if you can get partner points also you might fare better under 189.


----------



## forwardian1 (May 1, 2017)

Rmarw said:


> Hi Darshana,
> 
> Did you have any experience also, for English did you claim 6 points or 7, I thought for partner skills you required competent English.


Hi,

You are right to claim point for partner skills you need 6 in each component of IELTS but to get suitable skill assessment from accounting bodies they need IELTS 7 in each component and that too academic version and not general training.
I hope this clarifies.


----------



## krishnakumar_duddu (Feb 19, 2017)

*Invited*

hello guys,

Finally I got invitation to apply for state nomination for NSW today. 

Occupation: ICT Security Specialist.
Total points: 60+5
Age: 30
Education:15
Experience: 0
English: 10
Partner points: 5
State Sponsorship: 5
EOI Date: 25/02/2017
Invitation to apply: 05/05/2017

Thanks,
Krishna.


----------



## hjauhari (May 2, 2016)

forwardian1 said:


> Hi,
> 
> You are right to claim point for partner skills you need 6 in each component of IELTS but to get suitable skill assessment from accounting bodies they need IELTS 7 in each component and that too academic version and not general training.
> I hope this clarifies.


OK, so for example I have applied under ICT BA(261111) and my wife has applied under ICT computer and network engineer (263111) so in order to get partner's point ,how much minimum my wife has to score in PTE?


----------



## Vinopaal (Jun 9, 2016)

Congrats Mate...Kick start your process. All the best.



krishnakumar_duddu said:


> hello guys,
> 
> Finally I got invitation to apply for state nomination for NSW today.
> 
> ...


----------



## aminn_524 (Feb 29, 2016)

hjauhari said:


> OK, so for example I have applied under ICT BA(261111) and my wife has applied under ICT computer and network engineer (263111) so in order to get partner's point ,how much minimum my wife has to score in PTE?


50, each skill


----------



## aminn_524 (Feb 29, 2016)

krishnakumar_duddu said:


> hello guys,
> 
> Finally I got invitation to apply for state nomination for NSW today.
> 
> ...


Congratulation mate, it means they finally started sending the invites


----------



## ark_aus (Oct 5, 2016)

hjauhari said:


> OK, so for example I have applied under ICT BA(261111) and my wife has applied under ICT computer and network engineer (263111) so in order to get partner's point ,how much minimum my wife has to score in PTE?


– were under 50 years of age

– had at least Competent English ( minimum IELTS band 6 or PTE A min 50 each or equivalent)

– had a skilled occupation from the relevant Skilled Occupation List, that is your partners nominated occupation must be on the same Skilled Occupation List as your nominated occupation, and

– have a positive skills assessment from the relevant assessing authority for their (your partner's) skilled occupation.


----------



## krishnakumar_duddu (Feb 19, 2017)

Yeah, I think so. I hope all of us here get in next few days.


----------



## ark_aus (Oct 5, 2016)

krishnakumar_duddu said:


> hello guys,
> 
> Finally I got invitation to apply for state nomination for NSW today.
> 
> ...


Congrats.. Best wishes to your Oz journey


----------



## aisleandrow (Feb 9, 2017)

Got my NSW invite today!


----------



## ark_aus (Oct 5, 2016)

aisleandrow said:


> Got my NSW invite today!


Congratulations..Best wishes to you for your oz journey.


----------



## krishnakumar_duddu (Feb 19, 2017)

ark_aus said:


> Congrats.. Best wishes to your Oz journey


Thanks Buddy


----------



## shaymu0829 (Mar 17, 2017)

krishnakumar_duddu said:


> hello guys,
> 
> Finally I got invitation to apply for state nomination for NSW today.
> 
> ...




Firstly, congrats! good luck with your oz journey!

and guys,

Is this mean NSW will send invites to their wanted occupations by this week or next?

I'm waiting for NSW nomination with 75 (+5 included) points in mechanical engineering.

I hope I have a good chance, but still worried that whether they will invite Mech engs.


----------



## aminn_524 (Feb 29, 2016)

shaymu0829 said:


> Firstly, congrats! good luck with your oz journey!
> 
> and guys,
> 
> ...


Yes, I think so, I have seen some invites yesterday and today, even those with pro rata occupations, so they will invite next week again.


----------



## ark_aus (Oct 5, 2016)

shaymu0829 said:


> Firstly, congrats! good luck with your oz journey!
> 
> and guys,
> 
> ...


Yes, it shows that state sponsorship is on, particularly NSW.

High pointers will receive anytime but why you worry when you have no control over it if you have done all you can.

just relax, when your invite is on the way.

good luck.


----------



## sokauoc (Sep 4, 2016)

I got my NSW invitation as well.


----------



## Vinopaal (Jun 9, 2016)

ark_aus said:


> Yes, it shows that state sponsorship is on, particularly NSW.
> 
> High pointers will receive anytime but why you worry when you have no control over it if you have done all you can.
> 
> ...


Rightly said, mate.


----------



## veen (May 5, 2017)

Congratz Buddy


----------



## sriram9621 (Apr 22, 2017)

Hi Guys, this is Santhosh. I have submitted EOIs 189 & 190 for NSW nomination with computer network & systems engineer on 27th mar with 60 points for 189 & 65 for 190. 5 points added on 4th Apr as my experience reaches 8 years to both EOIs. Currently I am standing at 65 for 189 & 70 for 190.
Did anyone received invitation for this occupation?


----------



## veen (May 5, 2017)

sokauoc said:


> I got my NSW invitation as well.


Congratulation Buddy


----------



## ark_aus (Oct 5, 2016)

sokauoc said:


> I got my NSW invitation as well.


Congratulations and best wishes.


----------



## sriram9621 (Apr 22, 2017)

Congratulations guys & all the best !!


----------



## lily0828 (Nov 20, 2016)

krishnakumar_duddu said:


> hello guys,
> 
> Finally I got invitation to apply for state nomination for NSW today.
> 
> ...



Congrats !!!


----------



## davidlk03 (Jul 4, 2016)

the only problem is these guys securing invitations will just be wasting another pieces of invitaions and wait 189 which is ridiculous, guys if you get one proceed with the 190 as no one knows what's next tomorrow 190 has the same rights and benefits..


----------



## shaymu0829 (Mar 17, 2017)

Guys,

Will NSW send invite over weekend? Can I expect some good news on Saturday or Sunday? or do they normally process on weekdays only?

as far as I know, they haven't send invites to all engineering stream, and I am hoping they will invite engineers by next week.


----------



## doyen06 (Mar 15, 2017)

*Miracle invite*

I'm so filled with joy and I thank God and everyone here. I assessed for BA and I have 55 + 5 and I have waited since August 2016. I decided to assess for another occupation Feb 2017 and it was Web Designer. Today I woke up to receive NSW stream 2 invitation to apply with just 55 + 5. Please people that have applied for NSW in the past, will I need to include job reference letter or the assessment evaluation result is enough?


----------



## Vinopaal (Jun 9, 2016)

doyen06 said:


> I'm so filled with joy and I thank God and everyone here. I assessed for BA and I have 55 + 5 and I have waited since August 2016. I decided to assess for another occupation Feb 2017 and it was Web Designer. Today I woke up to receive NSW stream 2 invitation to apply with just 55 + 5. Please people that have applied for NSW in the past, will I need to include job reference letter or the assessment evaluation result is enough?


Congrats buddy. So, you have got the invite for BA or Web developer?

You can submit the job reference letter too. If you have both, just submit them. No harm to add those documents.


----------



## ihmar2002 (Jun 26, 2015)

I submitted eoi for nsw with 65+5 under 261312 on March 30. No invitation yet. Anyone with same timeline has got or not yet?


----------



## sumitgupta22 (Sep 27, 2016)

shaymu0829 said:


> Guys,
> 
> Will NSW send invite over weekend? Can I expect some good news on Saturday or Sunday? or do they normally process on weekdays only?
> 
> as far as I know, they haven't send invites to all engineering stream, and I am hoping they will invite engineers by next week.


'

No, they only work on working days.


----------



## Vinopaal (Jun 9, 2016)

ihmar2002 said:


> I submitted eoi for nsw with 65+5 under 261312 on March 30. No invitation yet. Anyone with same timeline has got or not yet?


:israel::israel::israel: 

Im waiting with same date and same points for 261313


----------



## doyen06 (Mar 15, 2017)

Vinopaal said:


> Congrats buddy. So, you have got the invite for BA or Web developer?
> 
> You can submit the job reference letter too. If you have both, just submit them. No harm to add those documents.


Thanks bro they send me invite for web designer


Age-25
PTEA-10
DEGREE-15
WORK EXPERIENCE-5
STATE SS-5
NSW-INVITE


----------



## ihmar2002 (Jun 26, 2015)

Thanks letting me know. Let's see if we are lucky next week. 



Vinopaal said:


> ihmar2002 said:
> 
> 
> > I submitted eoi for nsw with 65+5 under 261312 on March 30. No invitation yet. Anyone with same timeline has got or not yet?
> ...


----------



## Vinopaal (Jun 9, 2016)

doyen06 said:


> Thanks bro they send me invite for web designer
> 
> 
> Age-25
> ...



Cool. Good luck bro. Wish you all the best ... You are one lucky champ


----------



## sriram9621 (Apr 22, 2017)

Did anyone received invite for 263111 - computer network & systems engineer ?


----------



## Vinopaal (Jun 9, 2016)

ihmar2002 said:


> Thanks letting me know. Let's see if we are lucky next week.


Ya, let's see. What's your experience and points split up bro. 

Please find mine below. 

Age - 30 
Exp - 10
Degree - 15 
PTE - 10
State - 5


----------



## jiekhang (Jul 1, 2016)

Guys, my nominated occupation is 221111 Accountant (General). I have already lodged 2 EOI seperately, one for 189 and one for NSW 190, initially submitted on last year June 2016. As at today, I have gained additional 5 points for completing 3 years overseas working experience under my nominated occupation. My question is whether I am eligible to lodge another two new EOI, one for 189 and one for NSW 190? At the same time, I will also be updating the existing EOI. Will this affect my chances of getting invited with multiple EOI? Kindly advise. Thank you.


----------



## ark_aus (Oct 5, 2016)

jiekhang said:


> Guys, my nominated occupation is 221111 Accountant (General). I have already lodged 2 EOI seperately, one for 189 and one for NSW 190, initially submitted on last year June 2016. As at today, I have gained additional 5 points for completing 3 years overseas working experience under my nominated occupation. My question is whether I am eligible to lodge another two new EOI, one for 189 and one for NSW 190? At the same time, I will also be updating the existing EOI. Will this affect my chances of getting invited with multiple EOI? Kindly advise. Thank you.




It doesn't affect anything and if you update your existing eoi , it's going to be the same as the new eoi with a new date of effect. 




Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ju9863 (Oct 24, 2016)

aisleandrow said:


> Got my NSW invite today!


Hey I see u here as well.
Firstly, Congratulations!!!
You have 80+5 points for 190 visa as an accountant right?

Do u think they will keep sending invitations next week for 75+5 pointers or will stop at 80+5 pointers?

I am worried if they would stop sending it.

Wish me luck and congrats again!


----------



## Darshana (Mar 1, 2017)

Rmarw said:


> Darshana said:
> 
> 
> > Dkaur said:
> ...


Sorry I missed the question earlier. I do not have relevant experience but I have 90 in English for pte


----------



## chentooz (Apr 9, 2017)

*Received NSW Invite today*

At last, got the NSW Invite today after 1 month.


----------



## shaz3698 (Apr 5, 2017)

Congrats
Which occupation ?
Plz share the details 
Thanks
Regards


----------



## ark_aus (Oct 5, 2016)

chentooz said:


> At last, got the NSW Invite today after 1 month.




Congratulations. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## chentooz (Apr 9, 2017)

shaz3698 said:


> Congrats
> Which occupation ?
> Plz share the details
> Thanks
> Regards


Code: 262113 - Systems Administrator


----------



## cbliao (Oct 30, 2016)

Do you guys think it is possible for Accountant (general) 75+5 (Language:20 no work experience) to be invited? Really wish to be invited in this FY.


----------



## super.mad (Sep 19, 2016)

Hi All happy to say that i got 190 invitation today. My timeline
Code - 261311
Points - 75
Eoi date - 15th April.

Sent from my HTC Desire 628 dual sim using Tapatalk


----------



## sriram9621 (Apr 22, 2017)

What is your occupation?


----------



## YK001 (Apr 17, 2017)

cbliao said:


> Do you guys think it is possible for Accountant (general) 75+5 (Language:20 no work experience) to be invited? Really wish to be invited in this FY.


Bro, You do have bright chances. 75 is a pretty good score, you might know what NSW's preferences are, Occupation in demand (Yes, Accountants r pretty much in demand), English (Bang, you have superior), lastly work experience (read LASTLY). Keep calm and expect an invite in next few weeks.


----------



## cbliao (Oct 30, 2016)

YK001 said:


> Bro, You do have bright chances. 75 is a pretty good score, you might know what NSW's preferences are, Occupation in demand (Yes, Accountants r pretty much in demand), English (Bang, you have superior), lastly work experience (read LASTLY). Keep calm and expect an invite in next few weeks.




Thanks bro, I'll just relax and wait! Hopefully I'll be invited in next few weeks. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## super.mad (Sep 19, 2016)

sriram9621 said:


> What is your occupation?


Analyst Programmer.

Sent from my HTC Desire 628 dual sim using Tapatalk


----------



## shaymu0829 (Mar 17, 2017)

Hi,

Firstly, congratz to IT related occupations and accounts!

It seems like NSW is inviting those occupation streams.


Does anybody know the trend of NSW invite? Do they progressively add other occupations to their invite list? Can I expect some invitations for engineers by next week? or you guys think invitations are sent exclusively to those IT & accountants for this time period?


----------



## jiekhang (Jul 1, 2016)

I have lodged two separate EOIs for NSW 190 under the same nominated occupation. Reason being so is that I have added 5 points for work experience. So I have updated the old EOI and lodged a new EOI. SkillSelect page has mentioned that multiple EOIs is fine, but NSW 190 page has mentioned that multiple EOIs is possible if you are qualified in more than one skilled occupation. In my case, should I withdraw one of the EOI? Or leaving two EOIs to run in the system is equally fine?


----------



## Rvarghese (Apr 23, 2017)

shaymu0829 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Firstly, congratz to IT related occupations and accounts!
> 
> ...




I'm still waiting for invite. Do you think I can expect an invite before July 2016? Or chance only in the next program year ?

Details in signature.


Thanks,
Roy


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Job Code : ICT BA (261111)
ACS positive outcome on 31/10/2016

Age : 25 points
Education : 15 points
Experience : 15 points
English : Superior 20 points (S90, R90, W84, L86)

Total for 189 : 75 points (EOI dated 26/04/2017)

Total for 190 NSW : 80 points (EOI dated 26/04/2017)

Invitation ?


----------



## ark_aus (Oct 5, 2016)

jiekhang said:


> I have lodged two separate EOIs for NSW 190 under the same nominated occupation. Reason being so is that I have added 5 points for work experience. So I have updated the old EOI and lodged a new EOI. SkillSelect page has mentioned that multiple EOIs is fine, but NSW 190 page has mentioned that multiple EOIs is possible if you are qualified in more than one skilled occupation. In my case, should I withdraw one of the EOI? Or leaving two EOIs to run in the system is equally fine?




Two is just fine but if they are exactly the same without any difference then you consider withdrawing one cos if both the two eoi receives invite your then just wasting an invite, which others might have received if You had withdrawn one. 

All the best to eoi's . 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ark_aus (Oct 5, 2016)

Rvarghese said:


> I'm still waiting for invite. Do you think I can expect an invite before July 2016? Or chance only in the next program year ?
> 
> Details in signature.
> 
> ...




You will receive an invite soon.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ju9863 (Oct 24, 2016)

cbliao said:


> Do you guys think it is possible for Accountant (general) 75+5 (Language:20 no work experience) to be invited? Really wish to be invited in this FY.



Hi mate. What is effective date of EOI by the way?


----------



## mrit (Sep 23, 2016)

sriram9621 said:


> Did anyone received invite for 263111 - computer network & systems engineer ?




one guy above only with 70+5 points (congrats to him)...but still there is a huge backlog for 263111.....as far as i know..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rk_t2017 (Feb 27, 2017)

Hello Everyone...

Good to see few getting NSW invitations..

What are the chances for me to get NSW invitation. details as below.
_________________________________________

ANZSCO	: 261111 (ICT Business Analyst)
ACS Applied : 18th Feb 2017
ACS Outcome : 3rd Mar 2017
PTE 64 : 22nd Mar 2017 (L:67; R:65; S:65; W:68)
Total points: 65 - (Age-25, PTE-10, Edu-15, Exp-15)
189 EOI applied with 65: 28th Mar 2017
NSW EOI applied with 70: 28th Mar 2017


----------



## Marchhouse (Mar 31, 2017)

Hello everyone. I have lodged my EOI (details in my signature) two months ago with no response as of now. Please kindly advise on how long I may have to wait more. My current visa is expiring in two months. Cheers!


----------



## YK001 (Apr 17, 2017)

rk_t2017 said:


> Hello Everyone...
> 
> Good to see few getting NSW invitations..
> 
> ...


May not be easy to get an invite, sorry. The reason being there is a huge list of BAs with scores 70+5 and above, so very less chances for those less than 70 and for those who don't have Superior English, as NSW has a tendency to favor with this combination. Another reason being all 189 aspirants r in line for 190. But, nevertheless, July 5th is not too far, I would suggest to utilize this time to reappear for PTE and get huge advantage (addition of 10 points, taking point score at 75)
Best Luck.


----------



## jazpreet (Dec 26, 2016)

*Chances of getting NSW invite*

Hi Guys,

Can anybody please let me know my chances of getting an invite.

Developer Programmer - 261312
Points=30(Age)+15(Edu)+English(10)+Work exp(5) = 60
IELTS - L-8.5 + R-8.5 + W-7.0 + S-7.5 
EOI Submitted 189= 60 Points 4th Feb, 2017
NSW EOI Submitted= 60+5 4th Feb, 2017
189, NSW Invitation= Awaited 

Thanks a lot in advance,
Jaspreet


----------



## Zaddu (Apr 19, 2017)

Was there any NSW invite for 261313 - software engineer yesterday?


----------



## pakistani2016 (Jan 14, 2016)

HI guys

My friend has recieved this email from NSW:

Is is an actual 190 visa NSW invitation? Like is it guranteed that he will be invited to apply for a 190 visa or NSW is still considering eligibility?



Dear Mr. XXX XXX

We refer to your Expression of Interest (EOI) in SkillSelect seeking NSW nomination for the Skilled Nominated (subclass 190) visa.

We are pleased to invite you to apply for NSW nomination for this visa. This invitation is valid for 14 days from the date of this email.




Regards
Ahmed


----------



## super.mad (Sep 19, 2016)

pakistani2016 said:


> HI guys
> 
> My friend has recieved this email from NSW:
> 
> ...


Yes indeed it is the nsw invitaion mail. Now you need to fill an application as mentioned in the mail..

Sent from my HTC Desire 628 dual sim using Tapatalk


----------



## pakistani2016 (Jan 14, 2016)

super.mad said:


> Yes indeed it is the nsw invitaion mail. Now you need to fill an application as mentioned in the mail..
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire 628 dual sim using Tapatalk


Thanks mate

After this is applied for , whats the next process? like how many days until to get 190 visa invite?


----------



## super.mad (Sep 19, 2016)

I am at the same stage friend. Yesterday i did the same. What will happen is now you need to give evidence of the points your friend claimed. After verification is done. Actual visa process comes in picture. 

Sent from my HTC Desire 628 dual sim using Tapatalk


----------



## Dkaur (Jul 11, 2016)

Darshana said:


> Dkaur said:
> 
> 
> > forwardian1 said:
> ...


Hi Darshna
Please advice from which authority did you get your qualifications assessed positive for general accounting.
Also please advise when we submit the documents including the syllabus, do we also have to highlight the subjects or just send it like that and then they figure out themselves.

Your advise will be highly appreciated.
Thank you


----------



## Qasimkhan (Jul 19, 2015)

pakistani2016 said:


> HI guys
> 
> My friend has recieved this email from NSW:
> 
> ...


Yes he got Invited by nsw state, now he has to submit application with documents and have to provide all evidence for points claimed, standard processing is up 12 weeks after nomination approval your frd will get skill select invitation from DIBP then he can
Lodge 190 visa.


----------



## Aarthee (Apr 25, 2017)

Hi Experts,

I received my NSW intive yesterday.. I have 80 points for 190 and 75 for 189. Can I wait for my 189 invite in July for 261313. Will this be risky. Or shall I take this 190 and move ahead. Please suggest.

Thank you!


----------



## doyen06 (Mar 15, 2017)

I have submitted all document to NSW on Friday 5th May, I will like people who have applied before to tell us typically how long it took them to get their approval. 



__________________
Age:25 points
PTE Academic: L 79 W 73, R 68, S 69 - 10 points
VETASSESS POSITIVE ASSESSMENT-APRIL 11, 2017
Experience: 4.8 YEARS - 5 points
DEGREE-15
NSW STREAM 2 INVITE: 05 May 2017 
NSW Document submitted-05 May 2017
NSW approval-
Visa Lodge-
reggers:
[/QUOTE]

:hurt:


----------



## doyen06 (Mar 15, 2017)

Aarthee said:


> Hi Experts,
> 
> I received my NSW intive yesterday.. I have 80 points for 190 and 75 for 189. Can I wait for my 189 invite in July for 261313. Will this be risky. Or shall I take this 190 and move ahead. Please suggest.
> 
> Thank you!


It all depends on the next 189 round date, if it's within the 14 days you have to reply NSW email, if not then I will advise you to take the NSW opportunity because a bird at hand is worth two in the bush. Things are becoming so unpredictable these days especially with ICT occupations. 


__________________
Age:25 points
PTE Academic: L 79 W 73, R 68, S 69 - 10 points
VETASSESS POSITIVE ASSESSMENT-APRIL 11, 2017
Experience: 4.8 YEARS - 5 points
DEGREE-15
NSW STREAM 2 INVITE: 05 May 2017 
NSW Document submitted-05 May 2017
NSW approval-
Visa Lodge-

[/QUOTE]


----------



## super.mad (Sep 19, 2016)

doyen06 said:


> I have submitted all document to NSW on Friday 5th May, I will like people who have applied before to tell us typically how long it took them to get their approval.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:hurt:[/QUOTE]
Me as well on same boat. I guess max a week to get approval.

Sent from my HTC Desire 628 dual sim using Tapatalk


----------



## PankajPandav (Aug 22, 2016)

Aarthee said:


> Hi Experts,
> 
> I received my NSW intive yesterday.. I have 80 points for 190 and 75 for 189. Can I wait for my 189 invite in July for 261313. Will this be risky. Or shall I take this 190 and move ahead. Please suggest.
> 
> Thank you!


Things are getting unpredictable and 189 will not fetch you any invite for next 2 months I believe since Occupation ceiling has reached.
So if you are okay to wait 2 more months, you can wait or take the opportunity that you have at hands.


----------



## jiekhang (Jul 1, 2016)

Hi All, may I know what are my chances of receiving a NSW 190 invitation before 30 June 2017?

ANZSCO : 221111 Accountant (General)
English : Superior (PTE 90 90 90 80)
Total points : 70 - (Age-30, PTE-20, Edu-15, Exp-5)
189 EOI applied with 70 : 6th May 2017
NSW 190 EOI applied with 75 : 6th May 2017


----------



## cbliao (Oct 30, 2016)

ju9863 said:


> Hi mate. What is effective date of EOI by the way?




21/04


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

doyen06 said:


> I have submitted all document to NSW on Friday 5th May, I will like people who have applied before to tell us typically how long it took them to get their approval.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It usually take 3-6 weeks based on the data available.


----------



## srogue (Jan 14, 2017)

My approval took 3 weeks.


----------



## cbliao (Oct 30, 2016)

jiekhang said:


> Hi All, may I know what are my chances of receiving a NSW 190 invitation before 30 June 2017?
> 
> ANZSCO : 221111 Accountant (General)
> English : Superior (PTE 90 90 90 80)
> ...




Try to get another 5 points from NAATI or partner, NSW hasn't sent invitations to 70+5 for a long time for 221111.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jsabarish (Sep 7, 2016)

Aarthee said:


> Hi Experts,
> 
> I received my NSW intive yesterday.. I have 80 points for 190 and 75 for 189. Can I wait for my 189 invite in July for 261313. Will this be risky. Or shall I take this 190 and move ahead. Please suggest.
> 
> Thank you!


Congratulations  God bless.

What is your points breakup ?


Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## Aarthee (Apr 25, 2017)

Age- 30
Pte-20
Edu-15
Exp-10
State-5


This is my points breakup.


----------



## Zaddu (Apr 19, 2017)

So NSW cut off for 261313 is 80 now..



Aarthee said:


> Hi Experts,
> 
> I received my NSW intive yesterday.. I have 80 points for 190 and 75 for 189. Can I wait for my 189 invite in July for 261313. Will this be risky. Or shall I take this 190 and move ahead. Please suggest.
> 
> Thank you!


----------



## sidhuj (Mar 29, 2017)

Could you please let us know your friends occupation and points break up, thanks


----------



## sidhuj (Mar 29, 2017)

pakistani2016 said:


> HI guys
> 
> My friend has recieved this email from NSW:
> 
> ...


Could you please let us know your friends occupation and points break up, thanks


----------



## cyetukuri (Jul 30, 2015)

Hi this is not the actual invitation. But he will considered for the actual invitation for sure. For that, there will be a link in the email. Your friend have to click that and fill all the information. Upload your CV, ACS assessment copy, PTE score card and other info like payslips..etc and pay application fee of AUD 300 and submit. Within a week or 10 days after that he will get actual invitation with Apply visa button enabled in skill select. Then he can lodge the application.

Regards,
Chandra


----------



## Zaddu (Apr 19, 2017)

Has anybody with 70+5 for 261313 got a invite on last Friday?


Zaddu said:


> So NSW cut off for 261313 is 80 now..


----------



## YK001 (Apr 17, 2017)

jazpreet said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Can anybody please let me know my chances of getting an invite.
> 
> ...


Sorry to disappoint you. No one with 60 points got 189 invite for 2613, in last one year, same for 190 invite from NSW. A very select few with 60 points got invite from Victoria to apply for 190. You have to have at least 65 points to be competitive as there is very tough competition for IT occupations. Even with 65 points an 189 invite may not come earlier than Sept 2017, I am talking about next immigration cycle. There is a long queue of those with 70 points. You have plenty of time to improve your English score and reach to 70. Go for PTE, looking at your IELTS score you have very bright and clear chances of scoring 20 points for English. IELTS is a scam to make people keep on reappearing in the hope of better score. Best Luck.


----------



## ozielover (Feb 21, 2017)

krishnakumar_duddu said:


> hello guys,
> 
> Finally I got invitation to apply for state nomination for NSW today.
> 
> ...


Just curious to know if NSW send invites for occupation outside the NSW SOL.


----------



## Zaddu (Apr 19, 2017)

Is there any other state nomination available for 261313 with 70 points w/o SS? because there is no hope with NSW anymore.


----------



## YK001 (Apr 17, 2017)

Zaddu said:


> Has anybody with 70+5 for 261313 got a invite on last Friday?


I don't think so. NSW has started but started slow and steady. For 2613, at the moment cut off is 75+5.


----------



## super.mad (Sep 19, 2016)

cyetukuri said:


> Hi this is not the actual invitation. But he will considered for the actual invitation for sure. For that, there will be a link in the email. Your friend have to click that and fill all the information. Upload your CV, ACS assessment copy, PTE score card and other info like payslips..etc and pay application fee of AUD 300 and submit. Within a week or 10 days after that he will get actual invitation with Apply visa button enabled in skill select. Then he can lodge the application.
> 
> Regards,
> Chandra


Friend i have just send only the mandatory documents. No payslip etc. I hope it would not be a problem.

Sent from my HTC Desire 628 dual sim using Tapatalk


----------



## super.mad (Sep 19, 2016)

YK001 said:


> I don't think so. NSW has started but started slow and steady. For 2613, at the moment cut off is 75+5.


No friend i got invite for 261311 and my point is 70+5. Guess cut off is 75.

Sent from my HTC Desire 628 dual sim using Tapatalk


----------



## cyetukuri (Jul 30, 2015)

super.mad said:


> Friend i have just send only the mandatory documents. No payslip etc. I hope it would not be a problem.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire 628 dual sim using Tapatalk


That shouldn't be a problem i guess. Because it is not mandatory document. Even i have not uploaded the tax returns. I didn't get any remark.

Regards,
Chandra


----------



## super.mad (Sep 19, 2016)

cyetukuri said:


> That shouldn't be a problem i guess. Because it is not mandatory document. Even i have not uploaded the tax returns. I didn't get any remark.
> 
> Regards,
> Chandra


Perfect. So right what is your status. You lodge the visa application?

Sent from my HTC Desire 628 dual sim using Tapatalk


----------



## Rvarghese (Apr 23, 2017)

YK001 said:


> I don't think so. NSW has started but started slow and steady. For 2613, at the moment cut off is 75+5.




Any idea about NSW cut off for ICT BA 261111 ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## doyen06 (Mar 15, 2017)

ozielover said:


> Just curious to know if NSW send invites for occupation outside the NSW SOL.



Yes they do, my occupation is not on their list and I got an email from them.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Zaddu said:


> Has anybody with 70+5 for 261313 got a invite on last Friday?




Based on the data - no. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aisleandrow (Feb 9, 2017)

Hello Experts! 

Did you encounter that when you upload the documents in the NSW nomination link not all of the documents got uploaded? What did you do then?


----------



## shaymu0829 (Mar 17, 2017)

Anyone got invite today?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

shaymu0829 said:


> Anyone got invite today?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Have not seen any.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chamku (Jan 16, 2017)

As I noticed, they give bulk invitations on Fridays. But occationally, few invitations on other week days as well.


----------



## Dkaur (Jul 11, 2016)

Hi

Is there anyone whose done his bcom pass from delhi university and MBA from delhi..has got positive skill assessment from any of the assessing authoritiies.

Thank you


----------



## hjauhari (May 2, 2016)

Hi Folks,

My experience is as below-

Comapny 1- 21 July 2008 to 18 Aug 2010(As per ACS experience after July 2010 experince is countable)
Company 2-11 Apr 2012 to 31 Apr 2015
Company 3-11 June 2015 -till date

Can some one please let me know when I would be eligible for 10 marks as I am confused whether in EOI experince for points is considered on month to month basis or excat days are taken in account??

Thanks


----------



## sumitgupta22 (Sep 27, 2016)

hjauhari said:


> Hi Folks,
> 
> My experience is as below-
> 
> ...


Your experience is valid from 1stAug2010. They consider month wise. Anyway, have you filed EOI? If not, dot it and mention your experience like this -

Company 1 - 21.07.08 to 31.07.2010 (and mark it as not to be considered for points)
Company 1 - 01.08.10 to 18.08.2010 - Mark yes for points
Company 2 - 11.04.12 to 31.04.2015 - Mark yes for points
Company 3 - 11.06.15 to To Date - Mark yes for points

It will automatically calculate your desired experience.


----------



## Zaddu (Apr 19, 2017)

You know what, but they sent invite to 261311 guys who has 70+5 last Friday



YK001 said:


> I don't think so. NSW has started but started slow and steady. For 2613, at the moment cut off is 75+5.


----------



## Zaddu (Apr 19, 2017)

Hi Sumit, 

Are you attempting for PTE again?



sumitgupta22 said:


> Your experience is valid from 1stAug2010. They consider month wise. Anyway, have you filed EOI? If not, dot it and mention your experience like this -
> 
> Company 1 - 21.07.08 to 31.07.2010 (and mark it as not to be considered for points)
> Company 1 - 01.08.10 to 18.08.2010 - Mark yes for points
> ...


----------



## sumitgupta22 (Sep 27, 2016)

Zaddu said:


> Hi Sumit,
> 
> Are you attempting for PTE again?


I haven't made my mind yet.. I will get 5 additional points on 1stNov2017. So in double mind whether I should go for PTE one more time or wait till November. probably I will check the trends and new rules in July and then decide.


----------



## YK001 (Apr 17, 2017)

Zaddu said:


> Has anybody with 70+5 for 261313 got a invite on last Friday?


Hi, I am with 70+5 and up for 261313, have not received any invite. But, those with 75+5 have certainly have received it. Let's hope something coming in the next few weeks. All the Best.


----------



## YK001 (Apr 17, 2017)

Zaddu said:


> You know what, but they sent invite to 261311 guys who has 70+5 last Friday


Agree. NSW sometimes prefers 261311 and 261312, over 261313. I don't know the logic behind this, but they do so. As such, It is usual that someone with 70+5 would get an invite for 261311/261312 and someone with 70+5 will be kept waiting (not so long though) for 261313 invite. All the Best.


----------



## Rvarghese (Apr 23, 2017)

Zaddu said:


> You know what, but they sent invite to 261311 guys who has 70+5 last Friday




Any idea about cut off for ICT BA 261111 ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stonedagain10 (Mar 11, 2015)

Got an invite on Friday after only 2 weeks waiting. Have since sent all documents off for invite. I'm a carpenter by the way also 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

stonedagain10 said:


> Got an invite on Friday after only 2 weeks waiting. Have since sent all documents off for invite. I'm a carpenter by the way also
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


All the best mate.


----------



## shaz3698 (Apr 5, 2017)

How many points u had ?


----------



## stonedagain10 (Mar 11, 2015)

andreyx108b said:


> All the best mate.


Thanks mate hopefully won't be long now to be able to apply for visa. Have you got your invite yet? 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## stonedagain10 (Mar 11, 2015)

andreyx108b said:


> All the best mate.


I see you are a long time member of this forum. Must have pr long time now my bad 😂😂😂

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## stonedagain10 (Mar 11, 2015)

shaz3698 said:


> How many points u had ?


55 mate with 7 pte score. It seems to be in demand in nsw at the minute as there is plenty of construction happening at the minute so probably reason why it's so quick 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## venkataramanareddy (Nov 27, 2015)

sumitgupta22 said:


> I haven't made my mind yet.. I will get 5 additional points on 1stNov2017. So in double mind whether I should go for PTE one more time or wait till November. probably I will check the trends and new rules in July and then decide.


HI,
Even I am facing same issue. Instead of trying for PTE again and Again, I am planning to do a course which will add in to skill set.I have to wait till October 2017 to get 65 points for 8+ exp. My points reduced to 60 from 65 due to age factor.


Regards,
Venkat


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

stonedagain10 said:


> Thanks mate hopefully won't be long now to be able to apply for visa. Have you got your invite yet?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk




Got my back in 2015  and settled in Sydney. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## super.mad (Sep 19, 2016)

Zaddu said:


> You know what, but they sent invite to 261311 guys who has 70+5 last Friday


Yes i am the fortunate one who got invite on 70+5 for 261311. 
Cheers.

Sent from my HTC Desire 628 dual sim using Tapatalk


----------



## ajji3112 (Sep 9, 2016)

Hi all
Can i expect invite for Software engg at 65 (60+5 SS) Points?


----------



## stonedagain10 (Mar 11, 2015)

andreyx108b said:


> Got my back in 2015  and settled in Sydney.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice one mate hopefully il be out there for summer kicking in 👍☺

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Vinopaal (Jun 9, 2016)

ajji3112 said:


> Hi all
> Can i expect invite for Software engg at 65 (60+5 SS) Points?


Sorry, It's highly impossible to get an invite mate. Nowadays competition is very high and you need at least 65+5 to get an invite.


----------



## Rvarghese (Apr 23, 2017)

super.mad said:


> Yes i am the fortunate one who got invite on 70+5 for 261311.
> Cheers.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire 628 dual sim using Tapatalk




Cool, when did you submit EOI ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## super.mad (Sep 19, 2016)

Rvarghese said:


> Cool, when did you submit EOI ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I submitted my eoi on 15th april.

Sent from my HTC Desire 628 dual sim using Tapatalk


----------



## shaz3698 (Apr 5, 2017)

I have a question
After your EOI has submitted
So whenever the concerned state checks it
I mean they are checking your profile
u are able to see it ?
Some one told me 
Is that so ?
Regards


----------



## sahu_mantu (Feb 3, 2017)

Hi Pals,

I am planning to apply skill assessment for my spouse to benefit 5 points. She has completed BE in IT and has 2.1 years experience. 

I am planning to file her skill assessment under ICT Code 261111(Business Analyst). I have also applied in same ICT Code.

What's her chances of positive skill assessment result? Or should I go for other roles(E.g.Software Engg,Software Developer) for positive assessment?


----------



## sumitgupta22 (Sep 27, 2016)

sahu_mantu said:


> Hi Pals,
> 
> I am planning to apply skill assessment for my spouse to benefit 5 points. She has completed BE in IT and has 2.1 years experience.
> 
> ...


Chances of positive skill assessment completely depend on her roles and responsibilities. Check her roles and responsibilities against the skill description and apply for which suits more. 

Education wise, for B.Tech. IT, she can apply for 2611, 2613 both.


----------



## Salimmanj (Apr 15, 2017)

Hi Guys,

My wife is a software engineer. She has 65 + 5 SS points = 70 . She submitted her eoi on march 25th 2017 with 7.5 ielts bands but yet no update. Is there any chance that we will receive invite from nsw this month?


----------



## hjauhari (May 2, 2016)

Hi Folks,

I was just wondering if any changes in the points just after you receive any invitation(189/190) can really affect your visa lodge/Grant process anyhow?
For example ,suppose you receive invitation at a acore of 70 and after some days you loose your 5 points due to age factor,reducing it to 65?In that case will it affect further processing or points are only relevant till you receive invitation?

Thanks!!


----------



## poyoda (May 7, 2017)

srogue said:


> My approval took 3 weeks.


Hi srogue, can you share your occupation and points breakdown for us ? Also when was ur application upon receiving invite submitted?


----------



## Rvarghese (Apr 23, 2017)

Hi, reg: employment evidence, is it sufficient to provide evidence only for those employment that we are claiming points /relevant ? Please confirm.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sahu_mantu (Feb 3, 2017)

Thanks Sumit..I have specified her roles n responsibility in BA only


----------



## ajaysingh.nsn (Mar 3, 2017)

Hi All,

I am a new in this forum. This is my first post. I have a quick question to all senior members of this forum.

I am planning to lodged EOI.

My current score is 55 points + 5 state sponsorship. 

My ANZSCO code is 263311(Telecommunication Engineer).

Please tell me will I get invite by NSW govt ? or there are less chances for Telecommunication Engineer this year.

Your comments will be highly appreciated.

//Ajay

263311 Telecommunication Engineer 
age:33 - 15
Education - 25
Exp - 15
IELTS - 0 (6 each, Aggregate - 7)

TOTAL POINTS: 55+5(SS) 60


----------



## shaz3698 (Apr 5, 2017)

Yes u can
Acc to the available data only 101 places are left for your occupation
So
Competition might be tough
Thats why I will suggest after submitting EOI withh 55+5 points try to increase your english score as well
I hope this will help


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Rvarghese said:


> Hi, reg: employment evidence, is it sufficient to provide evidence only for those employment that we are claiming points /relevant ? Please confirm.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


yep, 

No need to provide anything for other employment, only for those you claim points for.


----------



## YK001 (Apr 17, 2017)

ajaysingh.nsn said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am a new in this forum. This is my first post. I have a quick question to all senior members of this forum.
> 
> ...



You are claiming no points for English. This might go against you. Why not sit for PTE, looking at your IELTS score you will safely score 65+, awarding you with 10 points for English and putting you in a very good position overall. State Sponsorship, not going good this year so far. All the Best.


----------



## ajaysingh.nsn (Mar 3, 2017)

Thanks dear for reply, as per my under standing for my profession like telecom engineer, EA is the assessment body which do not accept PTE ?


----------



## mohamedeliyas (Jan 30, 2017)

ajaysingh.nsn said:


> Thanks dear for reply, as per my under standing for my profession like telecom engineer, EA is the assessment body which do not accept PTE ?


Yeah for EA assessment you need to get IELTS band 6 in all modules.

But while claiming for English (language) requirements you can claim points from either IELTS or PTE as this has no relation with your assessing body.

So still you can give a try for PTE and try improving your score to 65+5.


----------



## ajaysingh.nsn (Mar 3, 2017)

Thanks dear

I will check & try to improve, i m waiting for my EA assessment result.

Till the time, i want to know the process to apply for state sponsorship. Do you have any idea. pl share


----------



## hjauhari (May 2, 2016)

*EOI-Points*

Hi Folks,

I was just wondering if any changes in the points ,just after you receive any invitation(189/190) can really affect your visa lodge/Grant process anyhow?
For example ,suppose you receive invitation at a acore of 70 and after some days you loose your 5 points due to age factor,reducing it to 65?In that case will the reduction in points affect further processing or points are only relevant till you receive invitation?

Thanks!!


----------



## animesh1d (Apr 26, 2017)

Has anyone got invite for 70 points from NSW for 2613?
I filed EOI in 28th April.


----------



## PankajPandav (Aug 22, 2016)

andreyx108b said:


> yep,
> 
> No need to provide anything for other employment, only for those you claim points for.



Hey Andrey,

Not sure what has happened but there are no grants approved in May. Any idea about this? Also one of my friend told me that Authorities try to clear grants as much as possible before 21st May after that they have a year closing. Is this true?


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

PankajPandav said:


> Hey Andrey,
> 
> Not sure what has happened but there are no grants approved in May. Any idea about this? Also one of my friend told me that Authorities try to clear grants as much as possible before 21st May after that they have a year closing. Is this true?


- no grants anywhere, have not heard anyone reporting grants for at least 10 days. 
- no, no true. Year ends 30th of June. Visa quota may run out earlier.


----------



## Zidane's Daddy (Feb 28, 2017)

andreyx108b said:


> - no grants anywhere, have not heard anyone reporting grants for at least 10 days.
> - no, no true. Year ends 30th of June. Visa quota may run out earlier.


Are the visa quotas listed anywhere?

Maybe they are just waiting for the new and final SOL for next year and then they will proceed with grants?


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Zidane's Daddy said:


> Are the visa quotas listed anywhere?
> 
> Maybe they are just waiting for the new and final SOL for next year and then they will proceed with grants?


You can google immigration plan 2016-2017 it is listed there. 

For three years - they have run out of quota, but that was in June and they used to sent out Delay mails to explain why there is not grants... well now it is May and no delay mails.


----------



## hjauhari (May 2, 2016)

Hi Folks,

I was just wondering if any changes in the points ,just after you receive any invitation(189/190) can really affect your visa lodge/Grant process anyhow?
For example ,suppose you receive invitation at a acore of 70 and after some days you loose your 5 points due to age factor,reducing it to 65?In that case will the reduction in points affect further processing or points are only relevant till you receive invitation?

Thanks!!


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

hjauhari said:


> Hi Folks,
> 
> I was just wondering if any changes in the points ,just after you receive any invitation(189/190) can really affect your visa lodge/Grant process anyhow?
> For example ,suppose you receive invitation at a acore of 70 and after some days you loose your 5 points due to age factor,reducing it to 65?In that case will the reduction in points affect further processing or points are only relevant till you receive invitation?
> ...


if you have ITA - then no.


----------



## hjauhari (May 2, 2016)

andreyx108b said:


> if you have ITA - then no.


HI Andreyx,

Sorry but does ITA means when you receive invitation for further vISA processing?

so you mean to say once we receive ITA then points are not considered further,correct?


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

hjauhari said:


> HI Andreyx,
> 
> Sorry but does ITA means when you receive invitation for further vISA processing?
> 
> so you mean to say once we receive ITA then points are not considered further,correct?


Once you have an ITA like from sc189 round or after NSW approval.


----------



## Salimmanj (Apr 15, 2017)

animesh1d said:


> Has anyone got invite for 70 points from NSW for 2613?
> I filed EOI in 28th April.


No Animesh, i filed with same points on 25th march. No update yet:-(.


----------



## animesh1d (Apr 26, 2017)

Salimmanj said:


> No Animesh, i filed with same points on 25th march. No update yet:-(.



Thanks Salim, hopefully we will get it by end of May.


----------



## kanishka (May 16, 2014)

I have already applied for NSW 190 visa for 261313 . After July as far as I know most of the state will be opened again. Now I want to apply for other states as well. What is the procedure. Can I update the current EOI or do I have to submit a separate EOI other states.


----------



## sabhishek982 (Aug 6, 2016)

kanishka said:


> I have already applied for NSW 190 visa for 261313 . After July as far as I know most of the state will be opened again. Now I want to apply for other states as well. What is the procedure. Can I update the current EOI or do I have to submit a separate EOI other states.


Points?

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## kanishka (May 16, 2014)

sabhishek982 said:


> Points?
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


65 with ss.


----------



## cyetukuri (Jul 30, 2015)

Hi Friends,

Please clarify my below queries..

I have submitted my visa application few hours back and started uploading all the required documents. By when i must complete uploading all the documents. After finishing uploading all the documents? is there any we complete or submit the application process?

Under which section we can upload the marriage certificate. Under my application or my spouse's application.


Regards,
Chandra


----------



## sabhishek982 (Aug 6, 2016)

kanishka said:


> 65 with ss.


I am not an expert but it is recommended to create a new EOI for Vic, I will also do the same.

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## aisleandrow (Feb 9, 2017)

Got my NSW approval today!


----------



## Darshana (Mar 1, 2017)

aisleandrow said:


> Got my NSW approval today!


Congratulations! That was super quick!


----------



## aisleandrow (Feb 9, 2017)

Darshana said:


> Congratulations! That was super quick!


yeah amazing!


----------



## chentooz (Apr 9, 2017)

*NSW Nomination Approved*

Friends,
My NSW Nomination has been approved today & received email to submit the VISA Application. TAT - 6 Days 
Seems it was quite fast, compared to previous applicants.


----------



## nav33n (Mar 12, 2017)

aisleandrow said:


> Got my NSW approval today!


Hi aisleandrow - Congrats on the approval  
I received NSW invite too on 5th May and I have submitted it on 6th May [with 80 points]. 

I was wondering - You have 


> Apr 7, 2017 - Lodged 189 80points
> Apr 9, 2017 - Lodged 190 NSW 85 points


80 points for 189 category. Since you definitely have a better chance to get invited maybe in the 1st or 2nd round in July for 189, wouldn't you wait for it and get that 189 visa instead of 190 ? Doesn't it have more freedom than 190 ? Just curious. I am in that dilemma.

Thanks.


----------



## aisleandrow (Feb 9, 2017)

nav33n said:


> Hi aisleandrow - Congrats on the approval
> I received NSW invite too on 5th May and I have submitted it on 6th May [with 80 points].
> 
> I was wondering - You have
> ...


Hi,

I thought about it too but then my breaking point was that I want to move earlier to Australia and since I am moving to Sydney, 190 or 189 is the same for me. The only thing with 190 is that I get to move earlier. 

My plan is to move few days after my visa grant. I am that enthusiastic to move. My friends are there already so it's a bit lonely here in SG for me and my husband.


----------



## nav33n (Mar 12, 2017)

Ah, That makes sense. Good luck to you!


----------



## shaz3698 (Apr 5, 2017)

Hi friends
I submitted my EOI with 55+5 points for NSW
as a primary health organisation manager with proficient english
But no invitation yet
Ceiling value is 1142 places still available
Only 35 grants so far
Should I loose hope now
Maximum how much time i should wait more and then give up ?


----------



## shaz3698 (Apr 5, 2017)

I submitted my EOI on 28th march 2017


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

kanishka said:


> I have already applied for NSW 190 visa for 261313 . After July as far as I know most of the state will be opened again. Now I want to apply for other states as well. What is the procedure. Can I update the current EOI or do I have to submit a separate EOI other states.




Better to use other other EOI


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ku_ (Jul 6, 2016)

aisleandrow said:


> Got my NSW approval today!


Congrats!! that was super fast!!


----------



## aisleandrow (Feb 9, 2017)

Ku_ said:


> Congrats!! that was super fast!!


amazing right? im not the only one. I think they are really making it fast to get to their target.


----------



## Salimmanj (Apr 15, 2017)

Hi all,

Will 70 pointers with SS will not get invite this month from nsw?


----------



## Ku_ (Jul 6, 2016)

aisleandrow said:


> amazing right? im not the only one. I think they are really making it fast to get to their target.


I hope we poor 75 pointers get lucky soon!! :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


----------



## Darshana (Mar 1, 2017)

Ku_ said:


> aisleandrow said:
> 
> 
> > amazing right? im not the only one. I think they are really making it fast to get to their target.
> ...


Do you mean 70+5?? The wait has been never ending


----------



## Ku_ (Jul 6, 2016)

Darshana said:


> Do you mean 70+5?? The wait has been never ending


Yes.. 70+5..


----------



## doyen06 (Mar 15, 2017)

*Nsw approval*

I got my NSW approval after 4 to 5 days of submission, all glory be to God. Anyone get his or her own too? Please any senior member can share link to read step by step details on visa submission?


----------



## Ku_ (Jul 6, 2016)

doyen06 said:


> I got my NSW approval after 4 to 5 days of submission, all glory be to God. Anyone get his or her own too? Please any senior member can share link to read step by step details on visa submission?


Congratulations!!


----------



## hjauhari (May 2, 2016)

*Ict ba-nsw*

Hi Guys,

Any chances for 70+5 pointer under ICT BA -261111?

Thanks!!!


----------



## stonedagain10 (Mar 11, 2015)

Got NSW approval after 1 week today. Vera happy! Thought it would have taken weeks. 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Darshana (Mar 1, 2017)

stonedagain10 said:


> Got NSW approval after 1 week today. Vera happy! Thought it would have taken weeks.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


Congrats... Seems like they are clearing a lot of backlog... Hopefully invites will come in again on Monday


----------



## stonedagain10 (Mar 11, 2015)

Darshana said:


> Congrats... Seems like they are clearing a lot of backlog... Hopefully invites will come in again on Monday


Hopefully lots more come Monday 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Ku_ (Jul 6, 2016)

stonedagain10 said:


> Got NSW approval after 1 week today. Vera happy! Thought it would have taken weeks.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


Congrats.. Wht is your points breakup..


----------



## sriram9621 (Apr 22, 2017)

Hi guys, did anyone got invitation for 263111.please update.


----------



## mrit (Sep 23, 2016)

sriram9621 said:


> Hi guys, did anyone got invitation for 263111.please update.




As per my knowledge for 190, still now no one.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sriram9621 (Apr 22, 2017)

Thanks for the update


----------



## stonedagain10 (Mar 11, 2015)

Ku_ said:


> Congrats.. Wht is your points breakup..


Carpenter 55+5.

It only took 3 weeks for Eoi and then nsw approval which was quite quick I thought hopefully the next part is just as quick

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Mbtanoli (Jan 14, 2017)

stonedagain10 said:


> Carpenter 55+5.
> 
> It only took 3 weeks for Eoi and then nsw approval which was quite quick I thought hopefully the next part is just as quick
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


Well...next part seems kinda stucked buddy. I lodged visa application 42 days ago..CO contacted 1 week after application for medical and long sleep of silence since than...ive been watching immitracker and no granta for 190 have been issued after 19th april

Sent from my SM-J510F using Tapatalk


----------



## sokauoc (Sep 4, 2016)

aisleandrow said:


> Got my NSW approval today!



Congrats to you. Did you get Skill select invitation to lodge visa straight after that ? i applied NSW SS on 9th of MAY. waiting for approval :fingerscrossed:


----------



## hjauhari (May 2, 2016)

*Ict ba -261111?*

Hi Guys,

Any chances for 70+5 pointer under ICT BA -261111?

Thanks!!!


----------



## poyoda (May 7, 2017)

aisleandrow said:


> Got my NSW approval today!


Congrats! 

I got mine yesterday after 6 days of application and today just lodged the VISA application.

I'll be going for medicals soon and wait out for the Police Clearance. Praying hard for visa.


----------



## stonedagain10 (Mar 11, 2015)

Mbtanoli said:


> Well...next part seems kinda stucked buddy. I lodged visa application 42 days ago..CO contacted 1 week after application for medical and long sleep of silence since than...ive been watching immitracker and no granta for 190 have been issued after 19th april
> 
> Sent from my SM-J510F using Tapatalk


You will get the good news soon enough mate no worries 👍😊

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Mbtanoli (Jan 14, 2017)

stonedagain10 said:


> You will get the good news soon enough mate no worries 👍😊
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


Thanks mate...i wish to have the good news soon...lil but tired

Sent from my SM-J510F using Tapatalk


----------



## sokauoc (Sep 4, 2016)

poyoda said:


> Congrats!
> 
> I got mine yesterday after 6 days of application and today just lodged the VISA application.
> 
> I'll be going for medicals soon and wait out for the Police Clearance. Praying hard for visa.


Congrats buddy. Did you receive the skill select invitation few hours after that ?


----------



## venuri (May 12, 2017)

Hi,

I am new to this forum.
I am a software engineer (261313). I applied 190 NSW and waiting for the invitation.
My points are 65 with ss. ( degree -15, english- 10, age -30, exp -5)
Is there any chance to get invitation after july.(after new financial year)?


----------



## nexttarun (May 6, 2017)

worldking said:


> Maybe.., but my WhatsApp group guys waiting more than one month for invitation . They all 65 & 70 points .so the current situation we can't judge anything . However ., one thing 100% sure it's all playing depends on luck


Please add me in Whats app group
<*SNIP*> *Don't post personal information - see Rule 4, here: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/general-expat-discussions/2397-forum-rules.html kaju/moderator*


----------



## nexttarun (May 6, 2017)

venuri said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am new to this forum.
> I am a software engineer (261313). I applied 190 NSW and waiting for the invitation.
> ...


Please add me in Whats app group if you have for NSW 190, or 489
<*SNIP*> *Don't post personal information - see Rule 4, here: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/general-expat-discussions/2397-forum-rules.html kaju/moderator*


----------



## YK001 (Apr 17, 2017)

venuri said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am new to this forum.
> I am a software engineer (261313). I applied 190 NSW and waiting for the invitation.
> ...


Honestly, No chance for you with 60 points for 189. No one with 60 received an invite in the last one year. 190- No chances for SS from NSW and VIC for those with 60 as the competition is very tough. Why worry, improve your English score. Go for PTE. All the Best.


----------



## venuri (May 12, 2017)

YK001 said:


> Honestly, No chance for you with 60 points for 189. No one with 60 received an invite in the last one year. 190- No chances for SS from NSW and VIC for those with 60 as the competition is very tough. Why worry, improve your English score. Go for PTE. All the Best.


Yes I think so.
But I checked immitracker 190 eoi s last year (after 2016 july) most of people,who had 60,(without ss) got the invitation NSW, VIC. That's why I'm asking is there any chance to get an invitation after July.


----------



## poyoda (May 7, 2017)

sokauoc said:


> poyoda said:
> 
> 
> > Congrats!
> ...


No, my EOI was lodged on 13th Dec and I got ITA on 5th May but it took me just 6 days for NSW state sponsorship to get approved. I was on the verge of giving up actually cos in Jan next yr, my points will be greatly reduced and I won't have a shot even for 489 anymore. 

In a way this is a great blessing and huge amount of relief ?


----------



## justanas (Oct 16, 2015)

Hi All,

I was thinking that I have no chance with 55+5 to get an NSW invitation, which I submitted in August/2016. But I called my agent and he said that there is a chance now to get an invitation. Moreover, he said that other clients got an invitation with similar points but for another skills (System admin). My skills is for Computer and Network.


----------



## vijaybhasker.neela (Jan 31, 2016)

Hi,

I am new to this forum.
I am a software engineer (261313). I applied 190 NSW and waiting for the invitation.
My points are 70 with ss EOI DOE is Mar 20th, 2017. 
Is there any chance to get the invitation in near term?


----------



## kklas (Sep 14, 2016)

Seniors, My occupation has been barred from applying 190 category. So I am going to give PTE and score 10. My point is, Will there be any major change in next month in my occupation.I mean completely removal of my occupation.

Will there be any chance like reintroducing my occupation to 190 category?

Please spot light on me. Thanks


----------



## Peedee1 (May 13, 2017)

Hello new here,
Planning on submitting EOI for NSW currently on 55 points occupation is 233311: ELECTRICAL ENGINEER gunning for 5points from SS to make it 60points do I stand a chance and what is the estimated waiting time for ITA.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Salimmanj said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Will 70 pointers with SS will not get invite this month from nsw?




Depends on anzsco 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chentooz (Apr 9, 2017)

Mbtanoli said:


> Well...next part seems kinda stucked buddy. I lodged visa application 42 days ago..CO contacted 1 week after application for medical and long sleep of silence since than...ive been watching immitracker and no granta for 190 have been issued after 19th april
> 
> Sent from my SM-J510F using Tapatalk


Ok. I am going to apply the VISA Application by this weekend, so is it best to submit all the documents at once (including PCC & Medicals) to get Direct Grant quickly?


----------



## sokauoc (Sep 4, 2016)

chentooz said:


> Ok. I am going to apply the VISA Application by this weekend, so is it best to submit all the documents at once (including PCC & Medicals) to get Direct Grant quickly?


I am thinking the same bro. Can we use my health declaration before we are invited for visa ?


----------



## chentooz (Apr 9, 2017)

sokauoc said:


> I am thinking the same bro. Can we use my health declaration before we are invited for visa ?


I haven't initiated the medicals yet.
Could you please post the procedure to get it done?


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

chentooz said:


> Ok. I am going to apply the VISA Application by this weekend, so is it best to submit all the documents at once (including PCC & Medicals) to get Direct Grant quickly?


Yes. It is better. Its called complete application.


----------



## sokauoc (Sep 4, 2016)

andreyx108b said:


> Yes. It is better. Its called complete application.


Please advise on this. How to get the complete application when lodging Visa?


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

sokauoc said:


> Please advise on this. How to get the complete application when lodging Visa?


I am not immigration agent, i can't give such advise.

But.. in my view: all the documents in support of your claims (points, education, work experience)+ mandatory documents (medicals, pcc, passports, birth cert.) + form 80 and 1221. Thats just my view.


----------



## sokauoc (Sep 4, 2016)

Got the NSW SS approval today. Received the DIBP invitation to lodge visa. They approved nomination within 5 days.


----------



## psk_psk (Mar 21, 2016)

sokauoc said:


> Got the NSW SS approval today. Received the DIBP invitation to lodge visa. They approved nomination within 5 days.


Please share your details like occupation date of application etc

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## sokauoc (Sep 4, 2016)

psk_psk said:


> Please share your details like occupation date of application etc
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


Check signature bro. All are there.


----------



## psk_psk (Mar 21, 2016)

sokauoc said:


> Check signature bro. All are there.


Ok thanks

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Zidane's Daddy (Feb 28, 2017)

sokauoc said:


> Got the NSW SS approval today. Received the DIBP invitation to lodge visa. They approved nomination within 5 days.


Congrats eace: and good luck for visa lodge!


----------



## teewhysafe (Dec 6, 2016)

*NSW Nomination*

ANSZCO : Agricultural consultant
Vetassess: 2 years experience
PTE : 10 points
Education : 15 points
Age : 30 points
Total points : 55 + SS
EOI 190 NSW: 15/5/2017
Please do i stand a chance of being nominated and if yes, how soon?

Thanks.


----------



## poyoda (May 7, 2017)

sokauoc said:


> Got the NSW SS approval today. Received the DIBP invitation to lodge visa. They approved nomination within 5 days.


Congrats!!!


----------



## Darshana (Mar 1, 2017)

teewhysafe said:


> ANSZCO : Agricultural consultant
> Vetassess: 2 years experience
> PTE : 10 points
> Education : 15 points
> ...


Don't you have points for the 2 year experience?


----------



## teewhysafe (Dec 6, 2016)

Darshana said:


> Don't you have points for the 2 year experience?
> 
> No. I don't.
> I only get 5 points after 3 years work experience


----------



## Darshana (Mar 1, 2017)

teewhysafe said:


> Darshana said:
> 
> 
> > Don't you have points for the 2 year experience?
> ...


----------



## sokauoc (Sep 4, 2016)

poyoda said:


> Congrats!!!


Thanks bro. How did you lodge visa such a speed? did you lodge with all documents including PCC and medical ? if YES, please advise on that


----------



## sam2017 (Apr 22, 2017)

Zidane's Daddy said:


> Congrats eace: and good luck for visa lodge!


Congrats Zidane's Daddy. 
When did you submit the EOI? ANZSCO Occupation?
How many points did you claim?


----------



## poyoda (May 7, 2017)

sokauoc said:


> Thanks bro. How did you lodge visa such a speed? did you lodge with all documents including PCC and medical ? if YES, please advise on that


I had all documents ready way before I lodged the EOI. And Form 80 was quite straightforward since I hv been in Singapore all my life so not much of travelling or movement. It also helps that I was informed early in the morning so I had the entire 2 days before returning the forms to my agent for submission. I also have a very good agent who does things on the ball. 

As for medicals and Pcc, we need the notification letter before we could request for it so I had to wait for the CO to contact us before we could apply for Pcc.


----------



## Salimmanj (Apr 15, 2017)

vijaybhasker.neela said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am new to this forum.
> I am a software engineer (261313). I applied 190 NSW and waiting for the invitation.
> ...



Hi Vijay,
I have loged eoi with same points on march 25th 2017. Kindly let me know if any update on your EOI. It would be of gr8 help. 
Thanks and all the best buddy.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Can NSW Issue invites for Categories which have reached their Visa Issue limits for 2016-17 ?
Like Software engineer 261313 ?

Moreover VIC has a rule that if you are already in Australia and working in another state, you need a job offer in NSW to qualify for a State sponsorship
Is it the same for NSW also ?

Cheers


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

newbienz said:


> Can NSW Issue invites for Categories which have reached their Visa Issue limits for 2016-17 ?
> Like Software engineer 261313 ?
> 
> Moreover VIC has a rule that if you are already in Australia and working in another state, you need a job offer in NSW to qualify for a State sponsorship
> ...


The ceilings you refer to are applicable to sc189, but not sc190.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

andreyx108b said:


> The ceilings you refer to are applicable to sc189, but not sc190.


Thanks
If you can answer the 2nd part of the question also it would be great?

I am already working in Melbourne and so will I be eligible to get NSW sponsorship without a job offer in NSW ?

Cheers


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

newbienz said:


> Thanks
> If you can answer the 2nd part of the question also it would be great?
> 
> I am already working in Melbourne and so will I be eligible to get NSW sponsorship without a job offer in NSW ?
> ...



Yes.


----------



## veen (May 5, 2017)

*EOI Times*

Hi friends,

Is there a delay in NSW 190 EOI invivation program?

How often do they send invites?


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

veen said:


> Hi friends,
> 
> Is there a delay in NSW 190 EOI invivation program?
> 
> How often do they send invites?


No delay, they just dont send as many right now.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Has anybody recently got an invite for 261313 ?

Cheers


----------



## StrugglerAnkush (Feb 9, 2015)

Darshana said:


> Which occupation?


261313. Software engineer.


----------



## YK001 (Apr 17, 2017)

Dear All, 

I am delighted to share that, I have today received invitation from NSW to apply with them for 190 for occupation 261313. I have my details in the signature but still for those who will ask anywhich way. MY EOI date is 15 May 2017. My point score is 70+5 (SS). Thank God and Thank you everyone here.


----------



## jkss (Jan 16, 2017)

wow! You received invite in a day!! Awesome, congrats!! :smile:



YK001 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I am delighted to share that, I have today received invitation from NSW to apply with them for 190 for occupation 261313. I have my details in the signature but still for those who will ask anywhich way. MY EOI date is 15 May 2017. My point score is 70+5 (SS). Thank God and Thank you everyone here.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

jkss said:


> wow! You received invite in a day!! Awesome, congrats!! :smile:


Its May now not April !!
He applied on 15th April 2017 and got it today
After 1 month not 1 day

Cheers


----------



## ajaysingh.nsn (Mar 3, 2017)

YK001 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I am delighted to share that, I have today received invitation from NSW to apply with them for 190 for occupation 261313. I have my details in the signature but still for those who will ask anywhich way. MY EOI date is 15 May 2017. My point score is 70+5 (SS). Thank God and Thank you everyone here.


Many Congrats Dear !!!


----------



## jkss (Jan 16, 2017)

My bad!! :tongue1:



newbienz said:


> Its May now not April !!
> He applied on 15th April 2017 and got it today
> After 1 month not 1 day
> 
> Cheers


----------



## shaz3698 (Apr 5, 2017)

Hi all
Normally how long does it take for the invitation of family sponsored 489 
Please reply
Thanks


----------



## kashifhameed45 (Aug 24, 2013)

Hi, just to share with you all
I've got NSW invitation to apply nomination within 2 days submitted Eoi. My trade is motor mechanic and with 55 marks.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ajji311231 (Sep 22, 2016)

Hi All
I submited my EOI[NSW 190 and 189] on skillselect website, but i dnt receive any acknowledgement mail that my EOI submited,is it normal?
Because victoria does send acknowledgement on submiting EOI.


----------



## ark_aus (Oct 5, 2016)

ajji311231 said:


> Hi All
> 
> I submited my EOI[NSW 190 and 189] on skillselect website, but i dnt receive any acknowledgement mail that my EOI submited,is it normal?
> 
> Because victoria does send acknowledgement on submiting EOI.




Skillselect won't send any ack email. You can check the status changed to "submitted" after providing all info and upon pressing submit button in skillselect.

Vic will always send ack, though the time varies, after sending them info via vic website but not skill select website. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ajji311231 (Sep 22, 2016)

ark_aus said:


> Skillselect won't send any ack email. You can check the status changed to "submitted" after providing all info and upon pressing submit button in skillselect.
> 
> Vic will always send ack, though the time varies, after sending them info via vic website but not skill select website.
> 
> ...


ok..


----------



## satti (Mar 11, 2017)

Hi every one,
i have rarely posted in the forum but read almost every post in here and found very helpful, yesterday got positive outcome from EA for 233311. submitted EOI for 190 NSW as i have 55 points at the moment and also applied for VIC on there website, so the question is there a chance of invitation for 233311 with 55 points?


----------



## Darvin (Sep 25, 2013)

Hello All,

May I know the chances of getting an invitation for NSW 190 visa for 261313 : Software Engineer having score 60+5 (SS)?

Age: 30
Education: 15
English: 10
Spouse: 05
State Nomination: 05


----------



## sam2017 (Apr 22, 2017)

*PCC and 80,1221 forms*

Hi All, While I am waiting for NSW Invite. I have few questions in my head.

Please help me understand if Indian nationals need to submit form 80, form 1221 none along with PCC/Medicals while replying to EOI Invite.

Refer section "Statutory declarations" at the link Character and police certificate requirements which states form 80 is required for Australians in/out of Australia. Please clarify??

How much time PCC takes in India?
Can medical be done after responding to EOI Invite/sending documents as a part of EOI Nomination invite?


----------



## YK001 (Apr 17, 2017)

Darvin said:


> Hello All,
> 
> May I know the chances of getting an invitation for NSW 190 visa for 261313 : Software Engineer having score 60+5 (SS)?
> 
> ...


Chances are equal to none, unlike last year. There is Huge list of 2613 with 65 points and even more with 60. No one with 60 received invite for 189 in entire last one year. Those with 65 received 189 invite in average 40 days, those with 65 received 190 invite in roughly 30 days. Try to improve English Score.


----------



## YK001 (Apr 17, 2017)

sam2017 said:


> Hi All, While I am waiting for NSW Invite. I have few questions in my head.
> 
> Please help me understand if Indian nationals need to submit form 80, form 1221 none along with PCC/Medicals while replying to EOI Invite.
> 
> ...


Always ask questions with your details included. From your post looks like you are confident to receive an invite. 
When you receive an invite, you can initiate PCC and book medical appointment with designate hospitals. No need to rush for PCC and medicals for now.


----------



## sam2017 (Apr 22, 2017)

YK001 said:


> Always ask questions with your details included. From your post looks like you are confident to receive an invite.
> When you receive an invite, you can initiate PCC and book medical appointment with designate hospitals. No need to rush for PCC and medicals for now.


Thanks for response YK001. Yes being optimistic for Invite and also considering NSW only gives 14 days grace to send back the documents as per my research, I am only trying to keep myself ready.

1. So as per your answer, are you suggesting that 14 days are enough to get tboth done.
How long PCC takes?

2.Is Form 80,1221 not required as per my understanding?


PTE: 83
EOI Submitted: May 11th
Overall points (75+5)


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

sam2017 said:


> Thanks for response YK001. Yes being optimistic for Invite and also considering NSW only gives 14 days grace to send back the documents as per my research, I am only trying to keep myself ready.
> 
> 1. So as per your answer, are you suggesting that 14 days are enough to get tboth done.
> How long PCC takes?
> ...


Have you got the list of documents to be submitted with the NSW application ?

From what I could read on their website, they mainly require the educational and employment details and evidence which you have submitted to ACS for assessment 
In addition they require your CV and passport 

Can you give the link wherein you saw that PCC has also to be submitted to NSW for getting the invite ?

Cheers


----------



## sam2017 (Apr 22, 2017)

newbienz said:


> Have you got the list of documents to be submitted with the NSW application ?
> 
> From what I could read on their website, they mainly require the educational and employment details and evidence which you have submitted to ACS for assessment
> In addition they require your CV and passport
> ...


newbienz , I may have confused it with the information available on

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...australia/1227801-189-invite-how-proceed.html

I have now went to After you have been invited - Live & Work in New South Wales link.
and fund relevant information.


----------



## YK001 (Apr 17, 2017)

sam2017 said:


> Thanks for response YK001. Yes being optimistic for Invite and also considering NSW only gives 14 days grace to send back the documents as per my research, I am only trying to keep myself ready.
> 
> 1. So as per your answer, are you suggesting that 14 days are enough to get tboth done.
> How long PCC takes?
> ...



Be advised that there is no need to provide anything else rather than below for 190 
online application with NSW. 
1. Passport copy 
2.ACS Skill Assesment results 
3. English Test Results 
4. Education Qualification- Certificate and Transcript
5. Resume
6. Employment References

PCC, Medicals can be/ should be initiated once you lodge your application and wait for their approval. Once approved and you ready to apply for 190 visa, attach the huge list of documents. 

1. PCC- need to book appointment with Passport seva Kendra and might take around 15 days. You can book for the appointment if you are very sure to receive an invite.

2. Medicals- https://www.border.gov.au/Lega/Lega/Help/immigration-panel-physicians
book appointment if you are sure to get an invite. 

Hope this helps.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

YK001 said:


> Be advised that there is no need to provide anything else rather than below for 190
> online application with NSW.
> 1. Passport copy
> 2.ACS Skill Assesment results
> ...


Are you sure he can book an appointment and get his medical tests done witjout submitting a visa application and getting a HAP ID ?
Please recheck. Tests done without a HAP ID will not be accepted by the department and he will have to get it done again

Cheers


----------



## YK001 (Apr 17, 2017)

newbienz said:


> Are you sure he can book an appointment and get his medical tests done witjout submitting a visa application and getting a HAP ID ?
> Please recheck. Tests done without a HAP ID will not be accepted by the department and he will have to get it done again
> 
> Cheers


 sam2017, Do you have any questions/ concerns?
newbienz, Glad to see that you are asking questions on Sam2017's behalf.


----------



## sam2017 (Apr 22, 2017)

YK001 said:


> Be advised that there is no need to provide anything else rather than below for 190
> online application with NSW.
> 1. Passport copy
> 2.ACS Skill Assesment results
> ...


Thanks much for detailed inputs YK001. Few questions w.r.t points 1-6

1. Passport copy 
2. ACS Skill Assesment results 
3. English Test Results 
4. Education Qualification- Certificate and Transcript 
5. Resume
6. Employment References

Q on 1,2,3 : Do I need to get this attested as "Certified true copy" or upload as is.
Q on 4,6 : Will this be same as sent for ACS review as "Certified true copy"?
Q on 5: Is there a specific template required by NSW for Resume


----------



## YK001 (Apr 17, 2017)

sam2017 said:


> Thanks much for detailed inputs YK001. Few questions w.r.t points 1-6
> 
> 1. Passport copy
> 2. ACS Skill Assesment results
> ...


No worries mate. Getting into too much detail is of no use. 

Your Q on 1 2 3 = NSW website clearly tells, " Ensure that each document is either a color copy of the original, or a certified black and white copy." how can they be more clearer than this?

Your Q on 4,6 = Answer same as above.

Your Q on 5= If there was a need for a specific template. they would have clearly stated somewhere. 

I am sorry, but why are you making simple things complicated when not needed at all (and when you are yet to receive an invite. although I pray that you receive one soon). Mind that there are tens of hundred people who simply read the posts and make up their mind. If you have any more questions please PM me (once you receive an invite for nomination and you ready to apply with NSW) All the Best.


----------



## joes1977 (Mar 31, 2016)

Hi Yk001, A quick question. Could you help me to understand the status when NSW asks for these documents for the verification of points I claimed versus an "invite"? I guess I'm in your same stage when I was asked to submit these docs based on my EOI request. I did so 2 weeks back and awaiting a response. So I must assume I'm not yet through unless I hear back from them with an invite [though the points claims are perfect and can be validated]?

Thanks!


----------



## singh_13 (May 17, 2017)

Hi Guys

I know this probably isn't the right forum to enquire about PCC, but since most of the other threads are dead - so thought of posting here.

I wish to apply VISA with all documents uploaded and wish to have a direct grant. I am expecting my invite in July. Is there a way I can go for PCC right now, have seen some guys do it but on the passport website - It is mentioned that I need to have any invitation document/reference letter of VISA. In short I am asking is it possible to get PCC done without having an invitation in hand ?


----------



## Darshana (Mar 1, 2017)

singh_13 said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> I know this probably isn't the right forum to enquire about PCC, but since most of the other threads are dead - so thought of posting here.
> 
> I wish to apply VISA with all documents uploaded and wish to have a direct grant. I am expecting my invite in July. Is there a way I can go for PCC right now, have seen some guys do it but on the passport website - It is mentioned that I need to have any invitation document/reference letter of VISA. In short I am asking is it possible to get PCC done without having an invitation in hand ?


Yes it is... Just fix the appointment and go to the passport Seva kendra. There's a form in the passport Seva Kendra that you need to fill up. Basically just something stating what purpose you are asking it for. It's easy to do
Assuming you are Indian


----------



## navinchhabra (Nov 4, 2016)

singh_13 said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> I know this probably isn't the right forum to enquire about PCC, but since most of the other threads are dead - so thought of posting here.
> 
> I wish to apply VISA with all documents uploaded and wish to have a direct grant. I am expecting my invite in July. Is there a way I can go for PCC right now, have seen some guys do it but on the passport website - It is mentioned that I need to have any invitation document/reference letter of VISA. In short I am asking is it possible to get PCC done without having an invitation in hand ?


You can fill the form online and fix the appointment online. If you are staying at the same location where your residence address is Same as mentioned in passport you will get the pcc same day

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## veen (May 5, 2017)

ajji311231 said:


> ok..



Hi

Did u receive any update with 60 points?

im also having 60 points for 261111


----------



## veen (May 5, 2017)

Hey Friends,

Did any one see NSW 190 Visa invitation fro 261111 - ICT Business Analyst category?


----------



## ajji311231 (Sep 22, 2016)

veen said:


> Hi
> 
> Did u receive any update with 60 points?
> 
> im also having 60 points for 261111


No update yet


----------



## Salimmanj (Apr 15, 2017)

Hi all,
Had one question. In a week, how many days does NSW issue invites?


----------



## trsaif (Jul 16, 2014)

Hi All,

Is there any chance to get invitation from NSW?

Occupation : 135112 (ICT Project Manager)
Age - 25 (34-39)
Education - 15 
Work - 10 (5yrs after deduct 4yrs)
Language - 10 (PTE S:70,W:79, R:67, L:73 )
EOI Submit date: 16 May 2017


Total - 60+5 (with SS)


----------



## sumitgupta22 (Sep 27, 2016)

trsaif said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Is there any chance to get invitation from NSW?
> 
> ...


I think you have bright prospect.


----------



## FFacs (Jul 6, 2016)

sumitgupta22 said:


> I think you have bright prospect.


I completely disagree. 135112 is not on the NSW 190 Priority Skilled Occupation List (NSW 190 List). That means the applicant would only be invited under Stream 2, which requires very high ranking (I think consensus is around 80 points).


----------



## FFacs (Jul 6, 2016)

veen said:


> Hey Friends,
> 
> Did any one see NSW 190 Visa invitation fro 261111 - ICT Business Analyst category?


I got invited on this, but it was last October. You can see my scores in my profile. I believe this is typical.


----------



## FFacs (Jul 6, 2016)

Salimmanj said:


> Hi all,
> Had one question. In a week, how many days does NSW issue invites?


It varies. Sept - Nov last year they appeared to have a regular cycle of releasing on the Friday after the 189 round with a smattering between. They do seem to invite in clumps still, with the same trickle between, but it appears to be highly unpredictable.


----------



## Salimmanj (Apr 15, 2017)

FFacs said:


> Salimmanj said:
> 
> 
> > Hi all,
> ...



Oh ok thank you for the reply.


----------



## Rainbows (Aug 1, 2016)

Hi FFacs, 

Has NSW sent out any invites for 190 in this week?

Regards, 
Rainbows


----------



## sumitgupta22 (Sep 27, 2016)

FFacs said:


> I completely disagree. 135112 is not on the NSW 190 Priority Skilled Occupation List (NSW 190 List). That means the applicant would only be invited under Stream 2, which requires very high ranking (I think consensus is around 80 points).


As per myimmitracker, one person from Singapore got NSW invitation on 5thMay2017 with 55 points (without SS) for 135112. Based on that information, I stated that he has bright prospect.


----------



## YK001 (Apr 17, 2017)

Hi All, 

I am happy to share that I have received Sponsorship approval from NSW today. I have received invitation to apply for Nomination on 16th May, I applied on 17th May and received NSW approval on 18th May, followed by skillselect invitation to lodge 190 visa. It can't be better than this. Thank God and Thank you everyone.


----------



## FFacs (Jul 6, 2016)

sumitgupta22 said:


> As per myimmitracker, one person from Singapore got NSW invitation on 5thMay2017 with 55 points (without SS) for 135112. Based on that information, I stated that he has bright prospect.


I'd take that one with a pinch of salt. Maybe it's true, but then it would be an aberration. I wouldn't plan on getting invited for Stream 2 with a low score. Though, perhaps indeed there were only a handful of PMs on the books and they all got invited. I'd be surprised, though.


----------



## veen (May 5, 2017)

FFacs said:


> I got invited on this, but it was last October. You can see my scores in my profile. I believe this is typical.


Yeah Thanks !

I had the following

Category - 261111 ICT Business Analyst
ACS + = 2 years ( O Points)
AGE = 30 Points
Edu = 15 Points
IELTS = 10 Points

Applied to 190 NSW EOI = 4/28/2017
Still waiting


----------



## Rainbows (Aug 1, 2016)

YK001 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am happy to share that I have received Sponsorship approval from NSW today. I have received invitation to apply for Nomination on 16th May, I applied on 17th May and received NSW approval on 18th May, followed by skillselect invitation to lodge 190 visa. It can't be better than this. Thank God and Thank you everyone.


Congratulations. ...can u please share your timeline. ...


----------



## FFacs (Jul 6, 2016)

veen said:


> Yeah Thanks !
> 
> I had the following
> 
> ...


I'll be honest with you, you're going to struggle with that score. NSW like good English scores, good experience or a combination of both. Although that IELTS score would likely be enough if you had 15 points for experience, with 0 experience it's not going to help. I would recommend you find a way to improve that IELTS score (PTE?) That's still only going to leave you with 65 points which is possible for NSW 190, but not a sure bet by any stretch. When do you hit 3 years for experience? IF you have those points you have a shot at 189.


----------



## sam2017 (Apr 22, 2017)

YK001 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am happy to share that I have received Sponsorship approval from NSW today. I have received invitation to apply for Nomination on 16th May, I applied on 17th May and received NSW approval on 18th May, followed by skillselect invitation to lodge 190 visa. It can't be better than this. Thank God and Thank you everyone.


Congratulations YK001.:rapture: I also submitted mine yesterday with 80 Points. Feeling hopeful


----------



## satti (Mar 11, 2017)

Hi every one,
i have rarely posted in the forum but read almost every post in here and found very helpful, received positive outcome from EA for 233311. submitted EOI for 190 NSW as i have 55 points at the moment and also applied for vic on there website, so the question is there a chance of invitation for 233311 with 55 points?


----------



## psk_psk (Mar 21, 2016)

satti said:


> Hi every one,
> i have rarely posted in the forum but read almost every post in here and found very helpful, received positive outcome from EA for 233311. submitted EOI for 190 NSW as i have 55 points at the moment and also applied for vic on there website, so the question is there a chance of invitation for 233311 with 55 points?


It depends whether your occupation is in demand...Actuary occupation got invitation... Mechanical Engineer Skill (my occupation) have long waiting time...check the cutoff for your occupation on SkillSelect...and also keep watch on Immitracker website

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## sriram9621 (Apr 22, 2017)

Hi All, anyone received invitation for computer network & systems engineer - 263111?. Please share update.


----------



## satti (Mar 11, 2017)

psk_psk said:


> It depends whether your occupation is in demand...Actuary occupation got invitation... Mechanical Engineer Skill (my occupation) have long waiting time...check the cutoff for your occupation on SkillSelect...and also keep watch on Immitracker website
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


Thanks for the reply, my occupation is in high priority list and the cutoff points are 60,
If i had 60 points would have gotten invitation for 189 in next round. For mechanical engineers it is indeed long waiting time.


----------



## psk_psk (Mar 21, 2016)

satti said:


> Thanks for the reply, my occupation is in high priority list and the cutoff points are 60,
> If i had 60 points would have gotten invitation for 189 in next round. For mechanical engineers it is indeed long waiting time.


I am not sure then please check the SkillSelect

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

YK001 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> 
> 
> I am happy to share that I have received Sponsorship approval from NSW today. I have received invitation to apply for Nomination on 16th May, I applied on 17th May and received NSW approval on 18th May, followed by skillselect invitation to lodge 190 visa. It can't be better than this. Thank God and Thank you everyone.




Congrats!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

FFacs said:


> I'd take that one with a pinch of salt. Maybe it's true, but then it would be an aberration. I wouldn't plan on getting invited for Stream 2 with a low score. Though, perhaps indeed there were only a handful of PMs on the books and they all got invited. I'd be surprised, though.




You see, some occupation have 2-3 applicants a year, and they invite 55 pointers for those occupations 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shaymu0829 (Mar 17, 2017)

I hope today is the day I will get an invitation, fingers crossed!


----------



## Salimmanj (Apr 15, 2017)

shaymu0829 said:


> I hope today is the day I will get an invitation, fingers crossed!



What is ur occupation n points buddy?


----------



## YK001 (Apr 17, 2017)

Hi All, 

Few of my observations with respect to NSW Nominations at present:-

1. Pro rata occupations (already reached ceilings for 189) can still expect to receive an invite.
2613= A. An invite may come if your point score is 75 (without SS). 
B. If your point score is 70 and your EOI date is older than one month or so, you can expect an invite anytime.

2. Bulk invites are being sent on every Friday, also during weekdays as well there have been plenty of invites seen. 

3. Post invite expect an approval in less than a week. So, those who are holding or expecting an invite can initiate the PCC and medicals. so that you are ready to lodge your visa. 

4. Tough times for popular occupations such as BA and Accountants, and they can stop expecting an invite from NSW unless their points score is 75 without SS.

5. The 190 Visa grant process, on the other hand seems sluggish at the moment. No or very few grants have been issued post 20th April and almost No 190 Visa grants in the month of May. 
The reason being huge changes announced in the month of April, some of the occupations being made ineligible to apply for 190 and the system maintenances.

6. May and June will see the maximum invites being sent out. So there is Hope.

All the above views are my personal. Please don't argue or try to challenge or question the authenticity. Thanks a lot and All the Best.


----------



## poyoda (May 7, 2017)

FFacs said:


> I'd take that one with a pinch of salt. Maybe it's true, but then it would be an aberration. I wouldn't plan on getting invited for Stream 2 with a low score. Though, perhaps indeed there were only a handful of PMs on the books and they all got invited. I'd be surprised, though.




Hi FFAcs, I'm the one that samigupta22 mentioned in immitracker that got invited with 55 points. To be honest wasn't really expecting cos I knew that with 55 points, there's hardly any chances. I was actually waiting for NT sponsorship since it was the "best" place I could get with my low points. 

I guess I must have done something right to be able to get the approval at such a fast pace. In any case, I've seen other 55 pointers in jobs like carpenter, mechanical engineering, system administrators getting invited within a week. 

We have all lodged our visa applications and awaiting for our visa grant now. I've been waiting 4 yrs to migrate to Australia. It's been a painful and slow torture all these years especially to see changes after changes made by the Australian govt on their migration policies. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

Pro-Rata Occupations - Invitation Trend have been updated with the following updates:

1. 10th May 2017 invitation round results.
2. State Nominations for the month of April 2017.


----------



## shaymu0829 (Mar 17, 2017)

233512 p70


----------



## FFacs (Jul 6, 2016)

poyoda said:


> Hi FFAcs, I'm the one that samigupta22 mentioned in immitracker that got invited with 55 points. To be honest wasn't really expecting cos I knew that with 55 points, there's hardly any chances. I was actually waiting for NT sponsorship since it was the "best" place I could get with my low points.
> 
> I guess I must have done something right to be able to get the approval at such a fast pace. In any case, I've seen other 55 pointers in jobs like carpenter, mechanical engineering, system administrators getting invited within a week.
> 
> ...


Firstly congratulations. Your invite really is quite against NSW policy. My warning is to others on Stream 2, not to expect an invite with low points. The only thing I can think of to explain how you got invited is that PM not being on NSW SOL meant virtually no-one applied and instead got assessed for BA. Someone in NSW industry made a push for PMs and you were one of the lucky ones. It could also be that they ringfenced certain numbers for each of the CSOLs at the beginning of the year and did this one invite only. 

It would be bizarre (and most unfair) if NSW policy was to invite those on their SOL at higher points than those off it. Good luck with the visa application and see you in Sydney


----------



## FFacs (Jul 6, 2016)

FFacs said:


> It would be bizarre (and most unfair) if NSW policy was to invite those on their SOL at higher points than those off it.


My apologies. I've just looked at the Stream 2 thread and, to be frank, I'm shocked. I advise anyone who is waiting for an ICT skill at 60 points or above not to read it. It's not the fault of those invited but I find it highly unfair that people are steered towards selecting SOL skills for assessment on the clear notice from NSW that they need high points to get an invite for other skills, only to see people getting invites for 55+5 for those non-SOL skills.

So yeah, maybe the chances are bright for people off the SOL with 55 points. Who can tell? Pick one of the ICT skills that works for your experience, pay the money and hope for the best. Pick one of NSWs "in demand" skills and wait two years at 65 points.... or take the CSOL "ICT Project Manager" and get invited at 55 points in a couple of weeks. What a mess. It's got me going and I've already got my visa, but it breaks my heart for people with 65 points who'll see this as a kick in the teeth. 

Scandalous, really scandalous.


----------



## veen (May 5, 2017)

FFacs said:


> My apologies. I've just looked at the Stream 2 thread and, to be frank, I'm shocked. I advise anyone who is waiting for an ICT skill at 60 points or above not to read it. It's not the fault of those invited but I find it highly unfair that people are steered towards selecting SOL skills for assessment on the clear notice from NSW that they need high points to get an invite for other skills, only to see people getting invites for 55+5 for those non-SOL skills.
> 
> So yeah, maybe the chances are bright for people off the SOL with 55 points. Who can tell? Pick one of the ICT skills that works for your experience, pay the money and hope for the best. Pick one of NSWs "in demand" skills and wait two years at 65 points.... or take the CSOL "ICT Project Manager" and get invited at 55 points in a couple of weeks. What a mess. It's got me going and I've already got my visa, but it breaks my heart for people with 65 points who'll see this as a kick in the teeth.
> 
> Scandalous, really scandalous.


...



Hi Friends,


What is Stream 2 ?

Im confused a bit 

If i change to ICT SYSTEMS ANALYST will my chance increase?


----------



## psk_psk (Mar 21, 2016)

shaymu0829 said:


> 233512 p70


Does it mean 70 points for State Nomination

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## FFacs (Jul 6, 2016)

veen said:


> ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You're not the only one who's confused 

OK, here's NSW's policy:



> From July 2015, the NSW 190 program has two streams:
> 
> Stream 1: occupations on the NSW 190 Priority Skilled Occupation List (NSW 190 List)
> Stream 2: very highly ranking candidates in CSOL occupations*
> The highest ranking candidates in occupations on the NSW 190 Priority Skilled Occupation List (NSW 190 List) will be invited first.


For "highly ranking" we should look at how NSW ranks profiles:



> Occupation
> Australian Department of Immigration and Border Protection (DIBP) points score
> English language ability
> Skilled employment


The only conclusion we can draw is that SOL occupations rank lower than CSOL. 

In theory the SOL represents the skills NSW needs, and those invited from CSOL (or whatever it's now called) are outstanding candidates with high points who will be of good advantage even if their skill is not in demand. 

That they have been inviting low scoring candidates from occupations that are indicated *by NSW themselves* as not being in demand is, frankly, outrageous. 

I can't advise you on whether to go for non-SOL skill (assuming your genuine experience is relevant). A couple of weeks back I would have given you a firm recommendation not to, but with NSW go against their own policy it's all up for grabs. Cue people with few funds pouring more money into the system, going for ACS assessment for multiple skills to cover their bases, as the procedure becomes even more ambiguous.


----------



## poyoda (May 7, 2017)

FFacs said:


> My apologies. I've just looked at the Stream 2 thread and, to be frank, I'm shocked. I advise anyone who is waiting for an ICT skill at 60 points or above not to read it. It's not the fault of those invited but I find it highly unfair that people are steered towards selecting SOL skills for assessment on the clear notice from NSW that they need high points to get an invite for other skills, only to see people getting invites for 55+5 for those non-SOL skills.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I can't really be sure but I guess it's really a matter of luck for those of us who got selected with these low points. 

I know how it feels not getting selected while on high points cos the 4 yr wait cost me and partner 20 points in reduction. 10 points because of expired 8 points IELTS (Partner can't get that 8 points min for IELTS anymore - sigh) and my partner turned 40 last yr (15 pts from 25). He was supposed to be main applicant till my agent decided my occupation had better chances. Apparently with this new development, there's not much difference (his occupation is System Administrator btw). 

Anyhow, keep praying, keep your fingers crossed and who knows. Those still waiting might just be as lucky. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mbtanoli (Jan 14, 2017)

poyoda said:


> Hi FFAcs, I'm the one that samigupta22 mentioned in immitracker that got invited with 55 points. To be honest wasn't really expecting cos I knew that with 55 points, there's hardly any chances. I was actually waiting for NT sponsorship since it was the "best" place I could get with my low points.
> 
> I guess I must have done something right to be able to get the approval at such a fast pace. In any case, I've seen other 55 pointers in jobs like carpenter, mechanical engineering, system administrators getting invited within a week.
> 
> ...


Dear when u lodged ur visa application?

Sent from my SM-J510F using Tapatalk


----------



## poyoda (May 7, 2017)

Mbtanoli said:


> Dear when u lodged ur visa application?
> 
> Sent from my SM-J510F using Tapatalk



Hi Mbtanoli, got my invitation on 5th May. Approval came on 12th May. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ihmar2002 (Jun 26, 2015)

Any nomination or invitation today?


----------



## veen (May 5, 2017)

FFacs said:


> You're not the only one who's confused
> 
> OK, here's NSW's policy:
> 
> ...




Dear Friend,

Thank you very much for the explanation on this! 


However, the categoru ICT BA is both available in priority and CSOL lists as well.

Best Regards,
Irosh


----------



## poyoda (May 7, 2017)

FFacs said:


> Firstly congratulations. Your invite really is quite against NSW policy. My warning is to others on Stream 2, not to expect an invite with low points. The only thing I can think of to explain how you got invited is that PM not being on NSW SOL meant virtually no-one applied and instead got assessed for BA. Someone in NSW industry made a push for PMs and you were one of the lucky ones. It could also be that they ringfenced certain numbers for each of the CSOLs at the beginning of the year and did this one invite only.



Thanks. I get what you mean. Nevertheless thankful to be invited. 

See ya in Sydney too! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mbtanoli (Jan 14, 2017)

poyoda said:


> Hi Mbtanoli, got my invitation on 5th May. Approval came on 12th May.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Dear i got approval on 5th march..lodged visa application on 25th march..done with medical on 10th april and after that period of silence...

Sent from my SM-J510F using Tapatalk


----------



## FFacs (Jul 6, 2016)

veen said:


> Dear Friend,
> 
> Thank you very much for the explanation on this!
> 
> ...


Ah, yes, sorry. OK, so that's kind of a crap shoot wrt 190. Have a look at the skills profiles invited recently and longer term on immitracker. One thing worth noting is that NSW seem to differentiate between the similar profiles (that 189 treats as one). For instance BA/SA and the developer/programmer skills.


----------



## poyoda (May 7, 2017)

Mbtanoli said:


> Dear i got approval on 5th march..lodged visa application on 25th march..done with medical on 10th april and after that period of silence...
> 
> Sent from my SM-J510F using Tapatalk




Hi Mbtanoli, ic. Let's hope they get to us soon.

My friend lodged her visa after approval in November. Her CO contacted her in mid Dec for medicals and police clearance. She did everything in early Jan. Then abt one and half months back the CO asked again for some clarifications. She got back 2 weeks later and until now no news. The period of silence from Jan to the 2nd contact got me thinking. Why are they so slow to issue visas out?

From the DIBP website below, 190 state sponsorship is the 3rd priority in processing. But in immitracker, I see others from Vic and SA getting contacted within a few days of contact. NSW SS visas are all pending for contact.

https://www.border.gov.au/about/acc...dards/skilled-migration-visa-processing-times


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## veen (May 5, 2017)

FFacs said:


> Ah, yes, sorry. OK, so that's kind of a crap shoot wrt 190. Have a look at the skills profiles invited recently and longer term on immitracker. One thing worth noting is that NSW seem to differentiate between the similar profiles (that 189 treats as one). For instance BA/SA and the developer/programmer skills.


Thanks alot buddy! let see how it goes!


----------



## Salimmanj (Apr 15, 2017)

Today any invites?


----------



## cyetukuri (Jul 30, 2015)

poyoda said:


> Hi Mbtanoli, got my invitation on 5th May. Approval came on 12th May.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hi poyoda,
What do you mean by approval? Did you get the grant?

Sent from my Z1 using Tapatalk


----------



## cyetukuri (Jul 30, 2015)

Hi Friends,
I have lodged the application for software engineer on 12 the May. Clinic has uploaded the medical reports for myself and my wife. Kids details are still in progress. No co contacted yet. With the current time lines how much more time it may take for the grant?

Regards,
Chandra

Sent from my Z1 using Tapatalk


----------



## cyetukuri (Jul 30, 2015)

FFacs said:


> Ah, yes, sorry. OK, so that's kind of a crap shoot wrt 190. Have a look at the skills profiles invited recently and longer term on immitracker. One thing worth noting is that NSW seem to differentiate between the similar profiles (that 189 treats as one). For instance BA/SA and the developer/programmer skills.


Hi Friends,
I have lodged the application for software engineer on 12 the May. Clinic has uploaded the medical reports for myself and my wife. Kids details are still in progress. No co contacted yet. With the current time lines how much more time it may take for the grant?

Regards,
Chandra

Sent from my Z1 using Tapatalk


----------



## mission0z (Jun 26, 2014)

Hi Friends,

I have seen people getting the invite within 1 month for 261313 from NSW, but the points were 70 +5. Has anyone got the invite with 65+5 in the month of may for 261313.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Can someone help me understand how the NSW Skillselect work

1. I have ticked the box for 189 and NSW 190 both in Skillselect 
2. Now NSW sends me the initial invite.
3. I respond to NSW invite and submit all my documents to NSW for scrutiny 
4. NSW scrutinises my documents and issues me the final invitation 

My question is will my EOI in Skillselect be frozen at stage 2 or 3 or 4 so that I cannot get an invitation for 189 ?

Cheers

.


----------



## a.Afridi (Jun 28, 2015)

...


----------



## a.Afridi (Jun 28, 2015)

*NSW nomination process*



newbienz said:


> Can someone help me understand how the NSW Skillselect work
> 
> 1. I have ticked the box for 189 and NSW 190 both in Skillselect
> 2. Now NSW sends me the initial invite.
> ...


I am new at expat forum as well, and have the same question. Appreciate if someone could help us out!


----------



## poyoda (May 7, 2017)

cyetukuri said:


> Hi poyoda,
> What do you mean by approval? Did you get the grant?
> 
> Sent from my Z1 using Tapatalk




Hi cyetukuri

I was referring to the SS invite and approval. Visa grant still in process.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shaymu0829 (Mar 17, 2017)

psk_psk said:


> Does it mean 70 points for State Nomination
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


its without 70.


----------



## sahu_mantu (Feb 3, 2017)

Hello Pals,

I would like to know your views on my case. 
I have applied for 190(NSW EOI in the month of July 2016.
Till last month my point was 65(190). However with partner point I am now claiming 70 for 190(NSW).
I want to know what are the chances of receiving an invite in Jul 2017?


----------



## YK001 (Apr 17, 2017)

sahu_mantu said:


> Hello Pals,
> 
> I would like to know your views on my case.
> I have applied for 190(NSW EOI in the month of July 2016.
> ...


You didn't mention the most important bit, Occupation ????


----------



## sahu_mantu (Feb 3, 2017)

My bad..I have applied for ICT Business Analyst


----------



## FFacs (Jul 6, 2016)

sahu_mantu said:


> My bad..I have applied for ICT Business Analyst


You mean you now have (with partner skills) 65+5 or 70+5? I'm guessing the former, as otherwise you would have received a 189 invite already at 65 points with 07/17 DoE. In that case it's down to your English and experience skills. If your points are coming from your age, education and partner points, you're going to struggle.


----------



## sahu_mantu (Feb 3, 2017)

My previous point was 65 and Now I am claiming 70 points.


----------



## sahu_mantu (Feb 3, 2017)

The Above point is including SS for NSW


----------



## YK001 (Apr 17, 2017)

sahu_mantu said:


> The Above point is including SS for NSW


A detailed profile would have been more helpful my friend, lot many factors matter when it comes to NSW invite. Date of EOI, English Score.
Nevertheless, Be advised, BA is a very popular occupation for both 189 and 190 aspirants. 

190- NSW is being very selective this year. Almost No or very few invites were sent by NSW last Friday. Don't how they will act over next few remaining weeks. Impossible to predict how it will fair for you, in d absence of EOI date and English Score. 

189- Already closed for year ending June 2017. Year beginning July 2018- By this time there will be a good accumulation of those with 75 and above (pretty common to have 70+ points for BA and Accountants) 


Best of Luck.


----------



## sahu_mantu (Feb 3, 2017)

EOI-189 (ICT Business Analyst)
Date-19-July-2016
Point+65(Age 30 + Qualification 15 + English 10 + Exp 5 + Partner Point 5)
Current Total experience : 6.7
------------------------------------------------
EOI-190(NSW)

Date -29-Jul-2017
Point+65(Age 30 + Qualification 15 + English 10 + Exp 5 + Partner Point 5 +SS 5)

Also I am about to complete my 7 years in IT and considering this I may earn 5 points more for my experience. However I have changed my company so do I need to do skill assessment again?does it automatically calculated?

Also my partner's English test result will expire is Sep '17. If I receive an invitation before September ,does she need to again appear for English test? Please help.

Thanks for your help in advance


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

sahu_mantu said:


> EOI-189 (ICT Business Analyst)
> Date-19-July-2016
> Point+65(Age 30 + Qualification 15 + English 10 + Exp 5 + Partner Point 5)
> Current Total experience : 6.7
> ...


If you have changed your company, it is better to get yourself assessed Again

If your partners English test will expire before the visa is issued, I think the CO may ask you to provide a proof of competent English which is still valid before issuing the visa.
But I am not sure and would wait for others also to respond on this issue


----------



## a.Afridi (Jun 28, 2015)

YK001 said:


> 190- NSW is being very selective this year. Almost No or very few invites were sent by NSW last Friday. Don't how they will act over next few remaining weeks. Impossible to predict how it will fair for you, in d absence of EOI date and English Score.


Mate, where are you getting your information from exactly? Where can I follow / know more? 

I submitted my EOI on 19th May 2017. I applied under Accountant General skillset with 75 +5. Superior English, and 5 years of work experience. How long in your opinion will it take for me to get an invite from NSW? 

Btw I had submitted an EOI on 16 Oct 2016 at 65 point with Competent English, but didnt received any invite till 19 May 2017, which is when I received my updated PTE score, and updated my EOI. 

Thanks!


----------



## shaymu0829 (Mar 17, 2017)

NSW go quite.. why?, there's no invitation issued since the last last friday.. is it normal? 

I was hoping massive invite during May as I saw someone predicted that way. is it still viable?


----------



## FFacs (Jul 6, 2016)

shaymu0829 said:


> NSW go quite.. why?, there's no invitation issued since the last last friday.. is it normal?
> 
> I was hoping massive invite during May as I saw someone predicted that way. is it still viable?


Be aware that many people here will speak on this subject with more authority than they have. Predictions of mass invites are only predictions. It would appear that NSW have sent out the majority of their invites, going by the number trends for March, but they may have some slots open still.


----------



## sahu_mantu (Feb 3, 2017)

newbienz said:


> sahu_mantu said:
> 
> 
> > EOI-189 (ICT Business Analyst)
> ...



Hello Everyone, can you respond to my above query?


----------



## FFacs (Jul 6, 2016)

sahu_mantu said:


> Hello Everyone, can you respond to my above query?


It's unclear what else you're asking that has not already been addressed in the response you received.


----------



## santoshjhawar (Mar 14, 2017)

Dear all,
I need an advise please. I have recently applied for 189 and 190(NSW). Below is my points break up. Would like to get a views on rough timelines/even possibility of receiving an invite. I am not hopeful on 189 as i have only got 60 points however i am not sure on 190(NSW)

__________________
ANZSCO: 261312 Age: 30 Edu: 15 Exp: 5 Eng: 10
ACS Assessment Positive
PTE-A: R74 L75 S81 W87
EOI 190 NSW: 07/2/17 (60 + 5 Points)
EOI 189: 07/02/17 (60 points)


----------



## sahu_mantu (Feb 3, 2017)

FFacs said:


> sahu_mantu said:
> 
> 
> > Hello Everyone, can you respond to my above query?
> ...


I have just received one reply. Hence seeking for others views as well.


----------



## cyetukuri (Jul 30, 2015)

Hi Friends,
I lodged my application a week before. Today I got reply with a PDF attachment telling.. 

This letter confirms that your application is progressing and has been allocated for further processing. You will be contacted about additional information if required.


My application status still shows as Received. Can I assume my status as assigned to CO?

Regards,
Chandra

Sent from my Z1 using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

FFacs said:


> Be aware that many people here will speak on this subject with more authority than they have. Predictions of mass invites are only predictions. It would appear that NSW have sent out the majority of their invites, going by the number trends for March, but they may have some slots open still.


It is confirmed fact that there are mass invites. There is evidence recorded on the public EOI tracker web-site.
<*SNIP*>


----------



## shaz3698 (Apr 5, 2017)

Please assist me that how can we go to this above mentioned website
And how to register 
Thanks in advance
Kind Regards


----------



## santoshjhawar (Mar 14, 2017)

santoshjhawar said:


> Dear all,
> I need an advise please. I have recently applied for 189 and 190(NSW). Below is my points break up. Would like to get a views on rough timelines/even possibility of receiving an invite. I am not hopeful on 189 as i have only got 60 points however i am not sure on 190(NSW)
> 
> __________________
> ...


I just received my PTE Score today for 2nd attempt. 

__________________
ANZSCO: 261312 Age: 30 Edu: 15 Exp: 5 Eng: 20
ACS Assessment Positive
PTE-A: R81 L90 S90 W90
EOI 190 NSW: 07/2/17 (70 + 5 Points)
EOI 189: 07/02/17 (70 points)[/QUOTE]

can you please provide your inputs on two things:
1. Since i have 70 points now for 189, is it worth removing 190 and wait for 189 invitation. If yes, how long would one expect for 189 invite please. 
2. Can you please tell me rough timeline for 190- NSW invite with 70+5 points.

Thank you.


----------



## Zidane's Daddy (Feb 28, 2017)

santoshjhawar said:


> I just received my PTE Score today for 2nd attempt.
> 
> __________________
> ANZSCO: 261312 Age: 30 Edu: 15 Exp: 5 Eng: 20
> ...


Why would you want to remove your 190 EOI? Let it stay in the system and update it. Create a 189 EOI so that you have 2 chances of getting an invite. Whatever comes, 189 or 190, accept it with open arms 

I cannot advise on the timelines for invitations, perhaps someone else can help you on that.


----------



## santoshjhawar (Mar 14, 2017)

santoshjhawar said:


> Dear all,
> I need an advise please. I have recently applied for 189 and 190(NSW). Below is my points break up. Would like to get a views on rough timelines/even possibility of receiving an invite. I am not hopeful on 189 as i have only got 60 points however i am not sure on 190(NSW)
> 
> __________________
> ...





Zidane's Daddy said:


> Why would you want to remove your 190 EOI? Let it stay in the system and update it. Create a 189 EOI so that you have 2 chances of getting an invite. Whatever comes, 189 or 190, accept it with open arms
> 
> I cannot advise on the timelines for invitations, perhaps someone else can help you on that.


Thank you so much for quick response. I had my EOI submitted back in Feb-2017. Single EOI for 189 and 190(NSW). The same was updated with eng score. I guess would be good idea to keep both.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

santoshjhawar said:


> Thank you so much for quick response. I had my EOI submitted back in Feb-2017. Single EOI for 189 and 190(NSW). The same was updated with eng score. I guess would be good idea to keep both.


Once your points change, you lose the seniority, and your EOI will be considered as lodged today
Feb 2017 is now history and has no relevance today onwards

Cheers


----------



## Contactjamesindia (May 22, 2017)

Hi expats, I have been reading this forum for long time. I have applied 190 - 261313 software engineer with 65 points and till now haven't received invite. Now I moved back India and had child. Do I need to update doing !. If updated will it change my seniority in the date. The above two points are not considered for 65 points I had. Though I had doubt will the family composition increase by 1 - my child will change anything !


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Contactjamesindia said:


> Hi expats, I have been reading this forum for long time. I have applied 190 - 261313 software engineer with 65 points and till now haven't received invite. Now I moved back India and had child. Do I need to update doing !. If updated will it change my seniority in the date. The above two points are not considered for 65 points I had. Though I had doubt will the family composition increase by 1 - my child will change anything !


The seniority is affected only when an activity occurs which changes your points.

None of the above 2 changes in the EOI will affect your EOI seniority as there is no points change involved 

Moreover you have no option but to change the EOI as you now have a dependant child which has to be reflected by increasing the number of people migrating with you to 2 from 1 earlier even if it results in change of seniority 

Cheers


----------



## jiekhang (Jul 1, 2016)

Dear all, I have already lodged in my EOI under Accountant (General) for NSW nomination with 70+5. I would like to apply for partner points to improve my overall point score. My wife has an Australian Bachelor of Commerce Degree in Accounting. If she would like to be assessed as Internal Auditor by Vetassess, is Qualifications-only Assessment enough to support the claim for partner point? Since her work experience is not relevant as she is not the main applicant. Does Vetassess offer Qualification-only Assessment? Or the Qualification-only Assessment is only to support 485 Temporary Graduate visa? Does she need to take the full Assessment (Qualification and Employment) to claim for partner points?


----------



## santoshjhawar (Mar 14, 2017)

newbienz said:


> Once your points change, you lose the seniority, and your EOI will be considered as lodged today
> Feb 2017 is now history and has no relevance today onwards
> 
> Cheers


Yeah.. i know that part.. All good.. i just wanted to mention that i have single EOI submitted for 189 and 190. 

Just wanted to understand with current trends, what are the rough timelines to receive an invite. I know for 189 its closed now for 2613 jobs for this FY.

Regards,

ANZSCO: 261312 Age: 30 Edu: 15 Exp: 5 Eng: 20
ACS Assessment Positive
PTE-A: R81 L90 S90 W90
EOI 190 NSW: 07/2/17 (60 + 5 Points)
EOI 189: 07/02/17 (60 points)
EOI Updated 190 NSW: 22/5/17 (70 + 5 Points)
EOI Updated 189: 22/05/17 (70 points)
Invite: waiting...


----------



## akalisavn (Feb 24, 2017)

You can have a look at myimmitracker.com

If the general internet rule applies in this case, for each 100 people consuming infor from the net, only 5-10% of the people will contribute. Thus in this case, for each one person post his/her case there, there are 9 other people who are just watching. Thus, it is safe to assume that there are about at least few hundred guys with 70+SS waiting in the queue, many are accountants. For 2613xx, probably a few dozens. For those who have 70+ and have been accepted in the last couple of month, probably have to wait for 3 weeks. It just my observation. You should have a look and draw conclusion for yourselves.

Relax, do some exercises, go on a hiking/camping/vacation trip, pick up a skill that you think may give you good job opportunity when you get there like JavaScript, Mobile development, AI, Automation, Rocket Science... whatever. Forget about it and you'll still be happy if invitation comes in 4-5 weeks. Keep checking email and this forum every half hour will only give you stress even if invitation comes in "just three long miserable" days. Trust me, I did the same last month and it doesn't help. Extremely stressful that I can't even sleep for a few days.


----------



## hannibalthegr8 (Feb 11, 2016)

santoshjhawar said:


> Yeah.. i know that part.. All good.. i just wanted to mention that i have single EOI submitted for 189 and 190.
> 
> Just wanted to understand with current trends, what are the rough timelines to receive an invite. I know for 189 its closed now for 2613 jobs for this FY.
> 
> ...


As you already know, 189 is closed and difficult to say if they still inviting for 190, if yes then with your 75 points you will get it in the 1st pull, whenever it is. Usually majority people have 70 points so you have got a great chance..

Hannibal


----------



## santoshjhawar (Mar 14, 2017)

akalisavn said:


> You can have a look at myimmitracker.com
> 
> If the general internet rule applies in this case, for each 100 people consuming infor from the net, only 5-10% of the people will contribute. Thus in this case, for each one person post his/her case there, there are 9 other people who are just watching. Thus, it is safe to assume that there are about at least few hundred guys with 70+SS waiting in the queue, many are accountants. For 2613xx, probably a few dozens. For those who have 70+ and have been accepted in the last couple of month, probably have to wait for 3 weeks. It just my observation. You should have a look and draw conclusion for yourselves.
> 
> Relax, do some exercises, go on a hiking/camping/vacation trip, pick up a skill that you think may give you good job opportunity when you get there like JavaScript, Mobile development, AI, Automation, Rocket Science... whatever. Forget about it and you'll still be happy if invitation comes in 4-5 weeks. Keep checking email and this forum every half hour will only give you stress even if invitation comes in "just three long miserable" days. Trust me, I did the same last month and it doesn't help. Extremely stressful that I can't even sleep for a few days.


This is an excellent suggestion/information. Thanks so much. i am currently working at Sydney only on 457 visa from employer. i would probably relax, wait and not worry too much.

Once again, thanks a lot. 

Regards,
ANZSCO: 261312 Age: 30 Edu: 15 Exp: 5 Eng: 20
ACS Assessment Positive
PTE-A: R81 L90 S90 W90
EOI 190 NSW: 07/2/17 (60 + 5 Points)
EOI 189: 07/02/17 (60 points)
EOI Updated 190 NSW: 22/5/17 (70 + 5 Points)
EOI Updated 189: 22/05/17 (70 points)
Invite: waiting...


----------



## santoshjhawar (Mar 14, 2017)

hannibalthegr8 said:


> As you already know, 189 is closed and difficult to say if they still inviting for 190, if yes then with your 75 points you will get it in the 1st pull, whenever it is. Usually majority people have 70 points so you have got a great chance..
> 
> Hannibal


Thanks so much for the information. 

Regards,
ANZSCO: 261312 Age: 30 Edu: 15 Exp: 5 Eng: 20
ACS Assessment Positive
PTE-A: R81 L90 S90 W90
EOI 190 NSW: 07/2/17 (60 + 5 Points)
EOI 189: 07/02/17 (60 points)
EOI Updated 190 NSW: 22/5/17 (70 + 5 Points)
EOI Updated 189: 22/05/17 (70 points)
Invite: waiting...


----------



## FFacs (Jul 6, 2016)

andreyx108b said:


> It is confirmed fact that there are mass invites. There is evidence recorded on the public EOI tracker web-site.
> <*SNIP*>


There *were* mass invites. The OP was asking when in the future he/she would be invited as he/she has heard there *will be* mass invites upcoming. Maybe there will, maybe there won't, I would hedge on the side of caution, especially looking at previous months use of the pool.


----------



## a.Afridi (Jun 28, 2015)

akalisavn said:


> You can have a look at myimmitracker.com
> 
> If the general internet rule applies in this case, for each 100 people consuming infor from the net, only 5-10% of the people will contribute. Thus in this case, for each one person post his/her case there, there are 9 other people who are just watching. Thus, it is safe to assume that there are about at least few hundred guys with 70+SS waiting in the queue, many are accountants. For 2613xx, probably a few dozens. For those who have 70+ and have been accepted in the last couple of month, probably have to wait for 3 weeks. It just my observation. You should have a look and draw conclusion for yourselves.
> 
> Relax, do some exercises, go on a hiking/camping/vacation trip, pick up a skill that you think may give you good job opportunity when you get there like JavaScript, Mobile development, AI, Automation, Rocket Science... whatever. Forget about it and you'll still be happy if invitation comes in 4-5 weeks. Keep checking email and this forum every half hour will only give you stress even if invitation comes in "just three long miserable" days. Trust me, I did the same last month and it doesn't help. Extremely stressful that I can't even sleep for a few days.


That is a thoughtful post. Cheers!


----------



## a.Afridi (Jun 28, 2015)

I am planning logistics after applying for EOI, and next two months are really important for me. 
Can someone offer insights into why some application face delay in getting approval from NSW after receiving an invitation?

Ref: https://myimmitracker.com/en/au/trackers/expression-of-interest-sc190


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

akalisavn said:


> You can have a look at myimmitracker.com
> 
> If the general internet rule applies in this case, for each 100 people consuming infor from the net, only 5-10% of the people will contribute. Thus in this case, for each one person post his/her case there, there are 9 other people who are just watching. Thus, it is safe to assume that there are about at least few hundred guys with 70+SS waiting in the queue, many are accountants. For 2613xx, probably a few dozens. For those who have 70+ and have been accepted in the last couple of month, probably have to wait for 3 weeks. It just my observation. You should have a look and draw conclusion for yourselves.
> 
> Relax, do some exercises, go on a hiking/camping/vacation trip, pick up a skill that you think may give you good job opportunity when you get there like JavaScript, Mobile development, AI, Automation, Rocket Science... whatever. Forget about it and you'll still be happy if invitation comes in 4-5 weeks. Keep checking email and this forum every half hour will only give you stress even if invitation comes in "just three long miserable" days. Trust me, I did the same last month and it doesn't help. Extremely stressful that I can't even sleep for a few days.


Based on the number from previous year, about 10-20% contribute to the pool, however, this sample is large enough to make an accurate conclusions.


----------



## rajdeep2017 (May 13, 2017)

Hi Guys,

I have applied EOI 189 with 65 points: 12th May 2017
EOI 190 NSW with 70 points: 12th May 2017.

Any idea when I can expect an Invite?



---------------------------------------
ANZSCO : 261313 software engineer
PTE : Proficient (L:76; R:73 S:77; W:75):9th April 
ACS Applied : 21st apr 2017
ACS Outcome: 10th 2017
Point Breakdown: (age 30 +Exp 10 + edu 15 + pte 10) = 65
EOI 189 65 points: 12th May 2017
EOI 190 NSW 70 points: 12th May 2017


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

a.Afridi said:


> I am planning logistics after applying for EOI, and next two months are really important for me.
> Can someone offer insights into why some application face delay in getting approval from NSW after receiving an invitation?
> 
> Ref: https://myimmitracker.com/en/au/trackers/expression-of-interest-sc190


The way you are planning your Logistics, I think you are under the impression that EOI acceptance is equal to visa grant !!

As far as NSW invites are concerned, they send you an initial invite, you fill their form and submit all the documents, they ten asses your application and if they find that the skills that you have are needed in NSW , they issue you a final invite.

Applicants whose skills are really needed in NSW are invited within a day also of submitting their documents 
How much time NSW will take to process your application, all depends the category you are applying for and your specific skills.
There is no time frame anyone can give you realistically.

Even if you manage to get an invite, then you have to lodge your visa application and how much time that will take is anybody's guess.
It ranges from 3 months to 18 months 
So what Logistics you are talking about, I fail to understand 

Cheers


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

newbienz said:


> The way you are planning your Logistics, I think you are under the impression that EOI acceptance is equal to visa grant !!
> 
> As far as NSW invites are concerned, they send you an initial invite, you fill their form and submit all the documents, they ten asses your application and if they find that the skills that you have are needed in NSW , they issue you a final invite.
> 
> ...


You are misguiding members overall, especially with statements in pink. I've noticed this in a lot of threads, members may accept your opinion, which may result in incorrect assumptions.

You are invited on the merits of demand of your anzsco in NSW. 

Processing time (to approval) officially is 12 weeks. 

However, most of applicants get approved within 3-6 weeks. 

These processing times averages are easily estimated using available tools.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

andreyx108b said:


> You are misguiding members overall, especially with statements in pink. I've noticed this in a lot of threads, members may accept your opinion, which may result in incorrect assumptions.
> 
> You are invited on the merits of demand of your anzsco in NSW.
> 
> ...


If Anzsco code was the only criteria, then what is the need for submitting an application with a CV ?
They already know your ANZSCO code from your EOI.
They can just send you a final invite

The idea of the second application is that you submit it with your your CV, which shows in details your education job experience and skills
In my opinion the invites are finalised based on all these factors and not only on the ANZSCO Code
I know this is true for VIC as I have got this information from someone who is well informed of this issue

The OP wanted to know when he would be specifically invited.
I told him that no one can say realistically as it can be tomorrow also and can take a long time.

I don't think I have given any wrong information in the post and in fact you are giving wrong information that ANZSCO code is the only criteria when giving invites by NSW

Cheers


----------



## Salimmanj (Apr 15, 2017)

Hi all, Last tuesday many invites were issued frm nsw. Any invite today?


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

newbienz said:


> If Anzsco code was the only criteria, then what is the need for submitting an application with a CV ?
> They already know your ANZSCO code from your EOI.
> They can just send you a final invite
> 
> ...


Not sure if you on purpose misreading and misinterpreting the messages people post, including my. 

1. CV is required to verify your claims, alongside other documents. If you will find a single case when someone has been refused on the ground you describe, we can continue this conversation. Otherwise, this is non-sense talks. 
2. VIC is different. 
3. Anzsco is only criteria - re-the needs of the state in terms of occupation.


----------



## softseun (Apr 10, 2017)

Submitting EOI on 190 with 65point for "Developer Programmer" what is the hope of getting an invite on July 1st. Would this point be enough for an invite considering the number of people on waiting list.

Please somebody advice


----------



## hari_it_ram (Jun 30, 2013)

newbienz said:


> If Anzsco code was the only criteria, then what is the need for submitting an application with a CV ?
> They already know your ANZSCO code from your EOI.
> They can just send you a final invite
> 
> ...




For NSW to get a invite ANZSCO code and Points will play major role. I don't think NSW takes decision based on the CV. 

VIC way of giving invites is totally different from NSW, they will do a end to end understanding of your CV and then go with the good one according to their industry panel.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. Please excuse typos.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

:wave:


hari_it_ram said:


> For NSW to get a invite ANZSCO code and Points will play major role. I don't think NSW takes decision based on the CV.
> 
> VIC way of giving invites is totally different from NSW, they will do a end to end understanding of your CV and then go with the good one according to their industry panel.
> 
> ...


I had done a lot of research on VIC as I was interested only in VIC SS.
I was told by the same person that NSW also has some what similar criteria but of course he is not directly associated with NSW as he is with the VIC SS process 

But I still fail to understand if the decision is based only on points and ANZSCO code, then both these things are already known to the NSW deciding authorities from the EOI.

As far as verifying the veracity of the documents you have submitted, the skills assessing authority and DIBP personnels can do a much better job
Why this layer of sending provisional invites, getting CV and documents and then sending final invites?


Peace

Cheers


----------



## hari_it_ram (Jun 30, 2013)

newbienz said:


> :wave:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Very valid point. These days NSW have few Verification rounds like conducting employers, however, that's just to make sure your claims are valid. No one knows what's the need to collect 300$ for nomination when VIC does it for free  Each one have their own selection modes. 

Cheers 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. Please excuse typos.


----------



## YK001 (Apr 17, 2017)

softseun said:


> Submitting EOI on 190 with 65point for "Developer Programmer" what is the hope of getting an invite on July 1st. Would this point be enough for an invite considering the number of people on waiting list.
> 
> Please somebody advice


Can not advise without a DETAILED profile. Cheers!!!


----------



## bony (Jun 27, 2016)

Dear friends , 
i want to get new assessment for a new code nearest matching as my earlier code is closed .
i am going for a fresh assessment .

although i am uploading all the documents for experience and bank details etc should i upload my earlier positive assessment to ease the process and get a quick assessment.
thanks bony


----------



## bony (Jun 27, 2016)

hi friends , 
please advice and guide for the primary and secondary educations .
the details i have put is .
1) primary education : from 1st class to 5 th class duration 5 years.
2) secondary education : fro 6th to 10th class 5 years . 
where should i mention 12th class study .

please advice .
bony.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

bony said:


> Dear friends ,
> i want to get new assessment for a new code nearest matching as my earlier code is closed .
> i am going for a fresh assessment .
> 
> ...


Whom are you submitting your application for assessment? 
ACS ?
If so ACS doesn't need any bank documents 
Recheck the list of documents required and submit accordingly 
ACS also requires that you link your earlier assessment with the present application 
When you start the application process, it will ask you if you have been assessed earlier and you should give the details there

Cheers


----------



## vijayvivon (Apr 1, 2017)

Hi
Did any Electrical Engineer (233311) recently get 190 NSW Invitation with 55+5 (SS): 
Age -25
Education -15
Experience - 15
State - 5
Language - 0 [IELTS 7 (L-7 R-8 W-7 S-6.5)]
EOI 15-05-2016
I have waiting for more than 1 year.


----------



## bony (Jun 27, 2016)

newbienz said:


> Whom are you submitting your application for assessment?
> ACS ?
> If so ACS doesn't need any bank documents
> Recheck the list of documents required and submit accordingly
> ...


hi ,
i am going to vetatssess.
regards
bony


----------



## sajboy (Mar 1, 2017)

vijayvivon said:


> Hi
> Did any Electrical Engineer (233311) recently get 190 NSW Invitation with 55+5 (SS):
> Age -25
> Education -15
> ...


Why dont you try PTE exam and increase your chance of getting an invite by raising your points in english ?


----------



## Contactjamesindia (May 22, 2017)

newbienz said:


> The seniority is affected only when an activity occurs which changes your points.
> 
> None of the above 2 changes in the EOI will affect your EOI seniority as there is no points change involved
> 
> ...


Thanks a lot buddy. I have changed my eoi. ....let me hope for the best..


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Contactjamesindia said:


> Thanks a lot buddy. I have changed my eoi. ....let me hope for the best..


Can you check the correspondence tab ?

See if the date of effect is changed ? Or is it same

Cheers


----------



## ajaysingh.nsn (Mar 3, 2017)

Dear Newbienz,

P advice can i improve my score through PTE.

.................
Telecommunication Engineer - 263311 
age:33 - 15
Education - 25
Exp - 15
IELTS - 0 (6 each, Aggregate - 7)

TOTAL POINTS: 55+5(SS) 60
CDR Assessment - Applied on 9/5/17


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

ajaysingh.nsn said:


> Dear Newbienz,
> 
> P advice can i improve my score through PTE.
> 
> ...


Of course you can

It's much easier to score in PTE A as compared to IELTS
If you check the signature of members, you will find that most of them have given PTE a exams and have scored well
I personally have PTE A and scored 20 in my first attempt and that without studying too much as I was busy with my work

Cheers


----------



## amabrouk (Apr 18, 2016)

Hi Experts,

I have applied for NSW sponsorship on 31st of Jan with 65+5 points as a system analyst 261112. Is there any chance?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## rabs138 (Apr 21, 2015)

ajaysingh.nsn said:


> Dear Newbienz,
> 
> P advice can i improve my score through PTE.
> 
> ...


U n i are in same boat bro. 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## RhiC (Mar 1, 2017)

Hi. Does anyone know, or have a ink to, the next EOI invite for NSW 190? Had my Vetassess approved today, and submitted EOI immediately. Hoping the next round is soon! Thank you! xxx

Code 225113 Marketing Specialist
Age 25 points
IELTS 10
Degree 15 points
Experience 15 points
SS 5
Total 70 Points

IELTS passed (overall 8): May 11th 2017
VETASSES passed: May 24th 2017
EOI Submitted for 190 NSW/SA: May 24th 2017
Awaiting ITA


----------



## toffalatey (May 14, 2017)

Hi guys, I've been lurking for a while and thought I'd finally contribute and with good news too. I've just received the nomination email from NSW this morning, and it came as a surprise because the trend was like they're only inviting 80+5 for accountants and things looking really grim in sc189 as well. Anyway, best of luck to everyone else waiting for nomination!



General Accountant 221111
Age = 30
Edu = 20
Work = 5
IELTS = 20 (L 9, R 9, W 8.5, S 8.5)
*Total = 75+5*
---
EOI 189/190 Submitted = 22/04/2017
NSW Invitation= 25/05/2017
NSW Approval = TBD 
190 Visa Lodgment= TBD
190 Visa Approval= TBD


----------



## Ku_ (Jul 6, 2016)

toffalatey said:


> Hi guys, I've been lurking for a while and thought I'd finally contribute and with good news too. I've just received the nomination email from NSW this morning, and it came as a surprise because the trend was like they're only inviting 80+5 for accountants and things looking really grim in sc189 as well. Anyway, best of luck to everyone else waiting for nomination!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congratulations!!


----------



## aub123 (May 18, 2017)

Hi Mates, 

Any change to receive the invitation if my points is 65 ( 60+ 5 pts state sponsor) , Telecommunication Engineer 263312.


----------



## santoshjhawar (Mar 14, 2017)

santoshjhawar said:


> This is an excellent suggestion/information. Thanks so much. i am currently working at Sydney only on 457 visa from employer. i would probably relax, wait and not worry too much.
> 
> Once again, thanks a lot.
> 
> ...


Hi All,
Just would like share good news that i have received NSW invite today. (surprisingly quick). I have been a silent reader of this forum for a while. I thank you all for all the information that's been shared. Looking forward to get some more for further steps/processing. 

Regards,
ANZSCO: 261312 Age: 30 Edu: 15 Exp: 5 Eng: 20
ACS Assessment Positive
PTE-A: R81 L90 S90 W90
EOI 190 NSW: 07/2/17 (60 + 5 Points)
EOI 189: 07/02/17 (60 points)
EOI Updated 190 NSW: 22/5/17 (70 + 5 Points)
EOI Updated 189: 22/05/17 (70 points)
Invite: 190 NSW: 25/05/17


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

santoshjhawar said:


> Hi All,
> Just would like share good news that i have received NSW invite today. (surprisingly quick). I have been a silent reader of this forum for a while. I thank you all for all the information that's been shared. Looking forward to get some more for further steps/processing.
> 
> Regards,
> ...


If I understand correctly from your signature, What you have got today from NSW is only the pre invite

It's not the invitation to submit your visa application to DIBP.

You now have to submit your CV and all the documents asked by them together with the processing fees of 300$ To NSW
They will go through the same and if they find you suitable, you will be issued the final invite which will allow you to submit your application to DIBP

Please recheck

Cheers


----------



## santoshjhawar (Mar 14, 2017)

newbienz said:


> If I understand correctly from your signature, What you have got today from NSW is only the pre invite
> 
> It's not the invitation to submit your visa application to DIBP.
> 
> ...


Hello.. that is correct. its a nomination/pre invite request only... can you please let me know if i fill up and apply for this and lets say the application is rejected, would my EOI for 189 be still active.


----------



## HARINDERJEET (Jan 21, 2017)

Rainbows said:


> Don't be depressed...see it like this...now when you get invited in the 189 category you will get to choose which state you want to live in...boss of your decisions...


Oooo thanks dear...


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

santoshjhawar said:


> Hello.. that is correct. its a nomination/pre invite request only... can you please let me know if i fill up and apply for this and lets say the application is rejected, would my EOI for 189 be still active.


That's a million dollar question to which I got no concrete answer although I asked several time on the forum
We were also worried what happens in the interim period that NSW may take to decide on our application . Would our EOI participate in the 189 fortnightly rounds .?

As such I and another member I know , did not apply for the NSW sponsorship although we both had 70 points and could have got a preinvite immediately like you.
Anyways as you have bit the bullet, please keep us informed of your journey 

Cheers


----------



## Ku_ (Jul 6, 2016)

santoshjhawar said:


> Hello.. that is correct. its a nomination/pre invite request only... can you please let me know if i fill up and apply for this and lets say the application is rejected, would my EOI for 189 be still active.


Would suggest you to go ahead with the 190.. If you planning to stay in NSW region then it should not be a problem.. and considering the way the invites are trending since last year, one should just go ahead with 190 if one gets it.. that's my personal opinion as I too would have gone ahead with 190 and not wait for 189.
Good luck!


----------



## syzuhair (Jan 4, 2017)

Tell me about it man. How many more telecom engineers in queue.
Why dint u apply for 189


aub123 said:


> Hi Mates,
> 
> Any change to receive the invitation if my points is 65 ( 60+ 5 pts state sponsor) , Telecommunication Engineer 263312.


----------



## Zidane's Daddy (Feb 28, 2017)

syzuhair said:


> Tell me about it man. How many more telecom engineers in queue.
> Why dint u apply for 189


WoW just for PTE you went all the way to Malaysia! I hope you get your invite soon.


----------



## nishish (Jul 23, 2016)

santoshjhawar said:


> Hello.. that is correct. its a nomination/pre invite request only... can you please let me know if i fill up and apply for this and lets say the application is rejected, would my EOI for 189 be still active.


Look for if you can create a new EOI for 189. As your DOE for 189 is 22/5, it won't affect you much if you can create a new EOI today. It will move your DOE by just 3 days but see if you can create a new 189 EOI now or not.


----------



## a.Afridi (Jun 28, 2015)

Hi Guys,
I was pleasantly surprise to get the pre-invitation from NSW this morning, and I see that couple of other members have also receive the same. 

Could experienced members please suggest which documents they had shared where invitation was received quickly or advise on which documents to share with NSW while applying for NSW Nomination?

I am planning to share the following:

1. Birth Certificate - Evidence of *age *
2. Passport - _Specifically required by NSW_
3. Resume - _Specifically required by NSW_
4. Skilled Assessment (Evidence of *qualification* point)
5. Skilled Employment (Evidence of *experience *points)
6. Degree Certificate and Transcript _Specifically required by NSW_
7. PTE score report (Evidence of *English language skills*)

Hence, Total 75 Points. 

A plain reading of the NSW website (After you have been invited - Live & Work in New South Wales), I believe they are looking for appropriate evidence of points claimed - which is subjective, therefore, I would like to seek members' opinion(s). Thanks!


----------



## aub123 (May 18, 2017)

syzuhair said:


> Tell me about it man. How many more telecom engineers in queue.
> Why dint u apply for 189


Hi, I applied for 189 too, and awaiting for July invitation, hope that Aus goverment will not change anything


----------



## shets (May 18, 2016)

a.Afridi said:


> Hi Guys,
> I was pleasantly surprise to get the pre-invitation from NSW this morning, and I see that couple of other members have also receive the same.
> 
> Could experienced members please suggest which documents they had shared where invitation was received quickly or advise on which documents to share with NSW while applying for NSW Nomination?
> ...



Congrats Mate!


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

a.Afridi said:


> Hi Guys,
> I was pleasantly surprise to get the pre-invitation from NSW this morning, and I see that couple of other members have also receive the same.
> 
> Could experienced members please suggest which documents they had shared where invitation was received quickly or advise on which documents to share with NSW while applying for NSW Nomination?
> ...


I don't understand what you are finding subjective.

I don't think NSW could have made their requirements more clear.

In addition to all the documents that you have listed above , you also have to submit the complete set of documents that you submitted to CAANZ for your assessment

Cheers


----------



## shets (May 18, 2016)

syzuhair said:


> Tell me about it man. How many more telecom engineers in queue.
> Why dint u apply for 189




Really brave of you to attempt PTE in Malaysia..

All the best!


----------



## a.Afridi (Jun 28, 2015)

newbienz said:


> In addition to all the documents that you have listed above , you also have to submit the complete set of documents that you submitted to CAANZ for your assessment
> 
> Cheers


Firstly, Thanks for the response! However, could you please elaborate on why are you recommending to do this? 

I'd like to highlight that NSW has not asked for these documents specifically.
What they have asked is as followed:

1) 
Quote: 
"The following documents are required for every application:
...
Evidence to support all points-related claims that you make in your application." Unquote (Ref: After you have been invited - Live & Work in New South Wales)


2)
Quote:
"Do I need employment references or other evidence?
If you are claiming points for skilled employment, you need to provide evidence. This *can be a* Skilled Employment Assessment issued by the relevant assessing authority *or* an employment contract, pay slips or employment references.
..." Unquote (Ref: http://www.industry.nsw.gov.au/live...ated-migration-190/frequently-asked-questions)


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

a.Afridi said:


> Firstly, Thanks for the response! However, could you please elaborate on why are you recommending to do this?
> 
> I'd like to highlight that NSW has not asked for these documents specifically.
> What they have asked is as followed:
> ...


Are you not claiming points for skill assessment?
If so then you have to give the complete set of evidence that you have used to get the assessment based on which you are claiming points.

I don't claim to be an expert on immigration rules, but this is my personal opinion and this is what I would have done, if I had an invite from NSW

I believe in giving extra documents rather then wait for the CO to ask for them.i don't lose anything by giving these documents.

Cheers


----------



## a.Afridi (Jun 28, 2015)

newbienz said:


> Are you not claiming points for skill assessment?
> If so then you have to give the complete set of evidence that you have used to get the assessment based on which you are claiming points.
> 
> I don't claim to be an expert on immigration rules, but this is my personal opinion and this is what I would have done, if I had an invite from NSW
> ...


Thanks for response back. Your clarification is much appreciated. Cheers!


----------



## rabs138 (Apr 21, 2015)

Yup


----------



## ragz_143 (May 25, 2017)

I received an nsw invitation under 190. After receiving I realised my employment dates are incorrect in submitted EOI and need change. Although these changes do not affect my total points, can I proceed with submission of nomination? I have all relevant documents with required dates as necessary. 

I mistakenly mentioned start date as 01/04/2009 instead of 01/05/2009 and end date as 31/12/2009 instead of 30/12/2009.

Could some please assist?


----------



## shets (May 18, 2016)

ragz_143 said:


> I received an nsw invitation under 190. After receiving I realised my employment dates are incorrect in submitted EOI and need change. Although these changes do not affect my total points, can I proceed with submission of nomination? I have all relevant documents with required dates as necessary.
> 
> I mistakenly mentioned start date as 01/04/2009 instead of 01/05/2009 and end date as 31/12/2009 instead of 30/12/2009.
> 
> Could some please assist?




It shouldn't be an issue as such unless the case officer requests for more documents to prove your employment records. The only option you have now is to submit documents for nomination. 
Wish you the best!


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

ragz_143 said:


> I received an nsw invitation under 190. After receiving I realised my employment dates are incorrect in submitted EOI and need change. Although these changes do not affect my total points, can I proceed with submission of errornomination? I have all relevant documents with required dates as necessary.
> 
> I mistakenly mentioned start date as 01/04/2009 instead of 01/05/2009 and end date as 31/12/2009 instead of 30/12/2009.
> 
> Could some please assist?


There are a couple of other members who are also facing the same situation.
You can check out those posts.

I don't think there is any clear cut answer on how the CO would view this error.
The members opinions are divided 

Cheers


----------



## Narasimharajn (Nov 18, 2016)

I think that shouldn't be an problem,
we inform CO and correct the same.
By the can u plz share Ur timelines and the job code?



ragz_143 said:


> I received an nsw invitation under 190. After receiving I realised my employment dates are incorrect in submitted EOI and need change. Although these changes do not affect my total points, can I proceed with submission of nomination? I have all relevant documents with required dates as necessary.
> 
> I mistakenly mentioned start date as 01/04/2009 instead of 01/05/2009 and end date as 31/12/2009 instead of 30/12/2009.
> 
> Could some please assist?


----------



## jfperez05 (Oct 28, 2013)

Hi

Has anyone recently got invited by NSW with 55+5 points score under the stream 2 or CSOL2???

Can also inform how long after submitting EOI you go invited and in which occupation?

Thank you.


----------



## shets (May 18, 2016)

jfperez05 said:


> Hi
> 
> Has anyone recently got invited by NSW with 55+5 points score under the stream 2 or CSOL2???
> 
> ...



Mate,

The way I see it, NSW is sending out invites but only to high ranking applicants. You can browse the different threads in this forum to get an idea. Moreover, stream 2 as it is would require a higher point requirement to get an invitation call.
There is no rule specified on the invite part after submission of EOI. It depends on multiple factors.


----------



## jfperez05 (Oct 28, 2013)

shets said:


> Mate,
> 
> The way I see it, NSW is sending out invites but only to high ranking applicants. You can browse the different threads in this forum to get an idea. Moreover, stream 2 as it is would require a higher point requirement to get an invitation call.
> There is no rule specified on the invite part after submission of EOI. It depends on multiple factors.


Thank for your reply.

By higher point, we are talking of about 65+ or 70+ points?? We are in the process of finalising some additional things to increase 15 points more.

Thanks.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

jfperez05 said:


> Thank for your reply.
> 
> By higher point, we are talking of about 65+ or 70+ points?? We are in the process of finalising some additional things to increase 15 points more.
> 
> Thanks.


Points requirement depends on the job you are skilled in and how much is the demand for your skills in NSW
Civil Engineers have been sponsored with 55 points and Accountants may need 85

If you can increase your points by 15, it will be great advantage.
Go for it

Cheers


----------



## animesh1d (Apr 26, 2017)

Hi Guys,

I filed my EOI with 65 points for 189 and 70 points for 190 on 28th of April for 261312.
Any idea when can I get an invite?


----------



## rabs138 (Apr 21, 2015)

animesh1d said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I filed my EOI with 65 points for 189 and 70 points for 190 on 28th of April for 261312.
> Any idea when can I get an invite?


Very soon. No one knows but very soonish

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Rmarw (Jan 30, 2017)

Hi I am waiting for my invitation since Jan 2017, my details below

EOI filed - 6 Jan 2017
Occupation - ICT BA
Points claimed w/o Ss - 65
Points with Ss - 70
Exp - 10
Edu - 15
Eng - 10
Age - 30

In Nov I will get 5 more points for experience, could you advise what should be my course of action. How long should I be waiting with current points.


----------



## animesh1d (Apr 26, 2017)

rabs138 said:


> Very soon. No one knows but very soonish
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Thanks. Let's live with Hope.


----------



## jais (Apr 21, 2017)

Hello,

I have a question regarding the addition of children dependent, 
I have got state invitation on 15th April and our baby born on 10th May. Now I have to choose any of the two options below;
1) should i include the baby in our application now? it might get delayed due to baby document preparation?
2) I just apply for 190 visa for myself and my wife now and then later apply again for baby once our case has been approved and finalized. in that case do we need to be in Australia having home and job or we can apply for child 190 visa being the in the home country?


----------



## a.Afridi (Jun 28, 2015)

newbienz said:


> ... Accountants may need 85


That is an irresponsible comment since its been made without any explanation. Please DONOT behave as if you are an authority on the matter, and Kindly be careful not to unnecessarily dissuade people or send out a wrong message. Afterall, all of us trying to lookout for each other and help out!

The fact of the matter is NSW looks at different factors which they talk about on their website (Ref: https://www.industry.nsw.gov.au/liv...lled-nominated-migration-190/are-you-eligible), it can be used to generate an understanding of what one might need. Now, from personal experience, I can share that at 75points, I was able to get the pre-invitation _(or technically invitation to apply for NSW State Nomination)_ in total of 6 calendar days. 

Perhaps, I was lucky or might have hit the sweet spot with Experience (10) + English Language Ability (20) + Age (30) - but lets stick to the facts without suggesting something baseless.


----------



## amabrouk (Apr 18, 2016)

Experts, 

How is the chance of ICT project manager for NSW nomination?? Thanks


----------



## ragz_143 (May 25, 2017)

Narasimharajn said:


> I think that shouldn't be an problem,
> we inform CO and correct the same.
> By the can u plz share Ur timelines and the job code?


my total DIBP points are 75 + 5 for state nomination. I got invite within a week as my EOI loge date is 17th may and EOI schedule is 24th May.


----------



## ragz_143 (May 25, 2017)

Dear experts,

Need your suggestion. My total DIBP points under class 190 are (75+5=80) and I received NSW nomination for state sponsorship. Unfortunately, due to typo errors my employment dates are incorrect and are overlapped. I've all necessary evidence showing my details, just that couple of dates are overlapped.

Like, end date is written in EOI as "31/12/2009" instead of "30/12/2009" and other employment as "15/05/2015" instead of "15/05/2010". For year difference, I have included another employment as "start date: 16/05/2010 to 09/04/2015". Although dates are change, its with same employer just that location is different and doesn't effect my points anyway as its still within ACS certified range.

Do you still suggest me to proceed with application or let current invite expire and wait for another one?

And one more, I did change EOI but suppose its too late as its done after receiving invite for NSW nomination.

Could you please suggest way forward?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

ragz_143 said:


> Dear experts,
> 
> Need your suggestion. My total DIBP points under class 190 are (75+5=80) and I received NSW nomination for state sponsorship. Unfortunately, due to typo errors my employment dates are incorrect and are overlapped. I've all necessary evidence showing my details, just that couple of dates are overlapped.
> 
> ...



Many members have made similar mistakes and have posted the same in different threads on the forum

See if you can locate them and read the response and take a decision.

in my personal opinion the mistake of 1 day may be overlooked by the authorities but if the subsequent typo is for 5 years then I think it may be a major issue.

In the end, you will have to take a final call after all as it is your visa fees you are putting at risk if you go ahead and apply for the PR with a defective EOI

Cheers


----------



## akalisavn (Feb 24, 2017)

In my opinion, you should wait 2 weeks for the NSW invitation to expire. Then lodge a new EOI, with 75+5 in ICT, you can get a new invitation in a snap. So the total delay will be about 4-5 weeks. It worth to take this delay rather than proceed and risk your application being rejected. Even if you got a grant, having to constantly worry during the whole process is not worth it.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

santoshjhawar said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Just would like share good news that i have received NSW invite today. (surprisingly quick). I have been a silent reader of this forum for a while. I thank you all for all the information that's been shared. Looking forward to get some more for further steps/processing.
> 
> ...




Congrats!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

a.Afridi said:


> Hi Guys,
> I was pleasantly surprise to get the pre-invitation from NSW this morning, and I see that couple of other members have also receive the same.
> 
> Could experienced members please suggest which documents they had shared where invitation was received quickly or advise on which documents to share with NSW while applying for NSW Nomination?
> ...




Congrats! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

ragz_143 said:


> I received an nsw invitation under 190. After receiving I realised my employment dates are incorrect in submitted EOI and need change. Although these changes do not affect my total points, can I proceed with submission of nomination? I have all relevant documents with required dates as necessary.
> 
> I mistakenly mentioned start date as 01/04/2009 instead of 01/05/2009 and end date as 31/12/2009 instead of 30/12/2009.
> 
> Could some please assist?




It should be fine. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Anbagdi (Jun 3, 2016)

Hi All,

I have filled my EOI in Jun 2016 with 60+5 for NSW sponsorship in 261313. I got extra 5 points in Feb 2017, as I have completed 3 years in Australia. So now my current points are 65+5. But I haven't got the NSW invite till now. I have total 10 years of experience and my PTE score is 

Speaking :- 67
Listening/Reading/Writing:- Above 70.

So any specific reason why I haven't got any invite till now?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Anbagdi said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have filled my EOI in Jun 2016 with 60+5 for NSW sponsorship in 261313. I got extra 5 points in Feb 2017, as I have completed 3 years in Australia. So now my current points are 65+5. But I haven't got the NSW invite till now. I have total 10 years of experience and my PTE score is
> 
> ...


NSW unfortunately does not have a website where you can apply directly like VIC.
You have to wait for the invite through Skillselect only
You have a decent English score also.

On what basis these invites are sent is always shrouded in mystery 

So no option but to wait , but maybe you will get an invite under 189 earlier once it opens in July 2017

Cheers


----------



## nishish (Jul 23, 2016)

Anbagdi said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have filled my EOI in Jun 2016 with 60+5 for NSW sponsorship in 261313. I got extra 5 points in Feb 2017, as I have completed 3 years in Australia. So now my current points are 65+5. But I haven't got the NSW invite till now. I have total 10 years of experience and my PTE score is
> 
> ...


I have no idea about NSW invite but you can attempt Pte once more to increase your points if it's possible.


----------



## Zaddu (Apr 19, 2017)

Has anyone got NSW nomination approval recently?


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

Any hope for Auditors - 221214 with 65+5 points ?


----------



## blackrider89 (Jul 14, 2014)

BulletAK said:


> Any hope for Auditors - 221214 with 65+5 points ?


Absolutely no.


----------



## akalisavn (Feb 24, 2017)

Just got approval this morning.


----------



## psk_psk (Mar 21, 2016)

Congrats can you share your EOI Details...Skill name code...EOI submitted date...sorry I can't view your signature on mobile app

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## a.Afridi (Jun 28, 2015)

Zaddu said:


> Has anyone got NSW nomination approval recently?


I received it this morning! 
Good luck with yours.


----------



## a.Afridi (Jun 28, 2015)

BulletAK said:


> Any hope for Auditors - 221214 with 65+5 points ?


There is a very long delay for accountants & auditors, but eventually it arrives. See this link for more information: https://myimmitracker.com/en/au/trackers/expression-of-interest-sc190/fullscreen


----------



## psk_psk (Mar 21, 2016)

a.Afridi said:


> I received it this morning!
> Good luck with yours.


Congrats what's your EOI Details

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## mengya1220 (May 30, 2017)

Hello just wondering have u got invitation(nsw 190) now for secondary school teacher? How long have u waited? thx



CQNSW190 said:


> Hi Everyone!
> 
> I was wondering if someone could provide me with some advice.
> 
> ...


----------



## ozlucas (Jul 8, 2016)

BulletAK said:


> Any hope for Auditors - 221214 with 65+5 points ?


Zero. Null. Nil. None. Void. Nada


----------



## laussie15 (May 30, 2017)

Hi Kaju,

1.Can i add my partner with my 190 NSW EOI, Actually im 261312 having 65 points (age 30 points, eng:10 points, Work:10 points, Degree:15 points ) my partner is 232411 which is available in CSOL list not in NSW priority list. My question can i add my partner skill in my EOI and add 5 more points already done assessment and PTE as well.

But confused his job code in STSOL list not in NSW priority SOL list. Is the partner occupation need to be sure in NSW priority SOL list.

Please reply.


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

laussie15 said:


> Hi Kaju,
> 
> 1.Can i add my partner with my 190 NSW EOI, Actually im 261312 having 65 points (age 30 points, eng:10 points, Work:10 points, Degree:15 points ) my partner is 232411 which is available in CSOL list not in NSW priority list. My question can i add my partner skill in my EOI and add 5 more points already done assessment and PTE as well.
> 
> ...


you can claim points for partner skills in the case mentioned, spouse occupation need not be mentioned on NSW priority list, it should be on combined list, if it is there then you can claim partner points based on skill assessment and competent English


----------



## shets (May 18, 2016)

I guess NSW has not updated its list of invitation sent after March. There have been invites though to the high ranking aspirants.

It will be great if we can at least know how many more to go for 4000 nos? I know it could not be great news to hear..

At least for the sake of hope! :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Ku_ (Jul 6, 2016)

shets said:


> I guess NSW has not updated its list of invitation sent after March. There have been invites though to the high ranking aspirants.
> 
> It will be great if we can at least know how many more to go for 4000 nos? I know it could not be great news to hear..
> 
> At least for the sake of hope! :fingerscrossed:


As per Skillselect updates.. NSW has sent out 2912 invites for SC 190 until April 2017.


----------



## laussie15 (May 30, 2017)

Hi Sultan,

Are you 100% sure about this. Because i dont want to change ,then my DOE will get updated because i earn 5 more points , after paying 300$ i need to prove if not i may end up in rejection and my time also wasted. Please advice. Im stuck here with 70 points i was waiting with this option as well dont know please advice on this?

Thanks.


----------



## shets (May 18, 2016)

Ku_ said:


> As per Skillselect updates.. NSW has sent out 2912 invites for SC 190 until April 2017.




I know for March they sent out some 900 odd invites..any clue for April?

Of course May is too soon to figure out..

So that means we are left with very few nos if at all any..


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

laussie15 said:


> Hi Sultan,
> 
> Are you 100% sure about this. Because i dont want to change ,then my DOE will get updated because i earn 5 more points , after paying 300$ i need to prove if not i may end up in rejection and my time also wasted. Please advice. Im stuck here with 70 points i was waiting with this option as well dont know please advice on this?
> 
> Thanks.


read this 
https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Visa-1/190-?modal=/visas/supporting/Pages/skilled/Partner-skills.aspx

Partner skills

You can claim partner skills if, when you are invited, your partner:
is under 50 years of age
has competent English
*has an occupation that is on the same skilled occupations list as your nominated occupation*
has been assessed by the relevant assessing authority as having suitable skills for their nominated occupation
is coming to Australia with you
is not an Australian citizen or permanent resident.

does it says *states list* ?? it doesnt.. the thing here means MTSSL or combined list of occupation. 

in past also this has been discussed, you will be able to claim partner points in 190 visa if your partner's occupation is listed on combined occupation list


----------



## vesnacerroni (Mar 4, 2017)

sultan_azam said:


> read this
> https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Visa-1/190-?modal=/visas/supporting/Pages/skilled/Partner-skills.aspx
> 
> Partner skills
> ...


yes, my husband did the same with my 5 points


----------



## spark53 (Oct 26, 2015)

sultan_azam said:


> read this
> https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Visa-1/190-?modal=/visas/supporting/Pages/skilled/Partner-skills.aspx
> 
> Partner skills
> ...


How about if partner does not have job experience at all or something not related to his/her qualification, and has functional English proficiency?

If he/she applies in relevant assessing authority with most related occupation from the list, and if the assessment says not suitable (because of not having experience), will that consider for securing partner point?

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

spark53 said:


> How about if partner does not have job experience at all or something not related to his/her qualification, and has functional English proficiency?
> 
> If he/she applies in relevant assessing authority with most related occupation from the list, and if the assessment says not suitable (because of not having experience), will that consider for securing partner point?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


few occupation codes like IT occupations need to have some minimum work experience to be considered skilled, 

few occupations can go for skill assessment without any work experience like civil engineer


----------



## commie_rick (Dec 15, 2012)

Ku_ said:


> As per Skillselect updates.. NSW has sent out 2912 invites for SC 190 until April 2017.


A question is do they have same number of grants or they operate like an airline company where they could over sell tickets / over invite ?


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

commie_rick said:


> A question is do they have same number of grants or they operate like an airline company where they could over sell tickets / over invite ?


I guess they dont act smart like the famous airlines


----------



## psk_psk (Mar 21, 2016)

sultan_azam said:


> I guess they dont act smart like the famous airlines


Hi Sultan Bhai,

The NSW State is not sending any invitation to Mechanical Engineer or other pro rata Engineer Skill.

Can you please let me know if there are chances after July 17...my EOI is 70 points with SS points and Mechanical Engineer Skill 233512... submitted date
..31 Mar 17

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

psk_psk said:


> Hi Sultan Bhai,
> 
> The NSW State is not sending any invitation to Mechanical Engineer or other pro rata Engineer Skill.
> 
> ...


lot many things will start moving after July 1st, 2017.... be positive...


----------



## psk_psk (Mar 21, 2016)

sultan_azam said:


> lot many things will start moving after July 1st, 2017.... be positive...


Thanks mate...sometimes I think that even the higher point scorers might have accepted the 190 invitation and went ahead and hence there will be chance for even 65 points for 189 EOI...Any comment on this...??

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

psk_psk said:


> Thanks mate...sometimes I think that even the higher point scorers might have accepted the 190 invitation and went ahead and hence there will be chance for even 65 points for 189 EOI...Any comment on this...??
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


it is good to have positive thoughts.... lets see what comes up ahead


----------



## psk_psk (Mar 21, 2016)

sultan_azam said:


> it is good to be positive....


  thanks mate

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## tchinyi (Aug 25, 2015)

sultan_azam said:


> lot many things will start moving after July 1st, 2017.... be positive...


heard also after 1-jul-2017, the requirement will be tougher


----------



## psk_psk (Mar 21, 2016)

shaymu0829 said:


> its without 70.


I meant my points are 70 points with State Sponsored points for 190

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## psk_psk (Mar 21, 2016)

psk_psk said:


> I meant my points are 70 points with State Sponsored points for 190
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


Sorry wrong response and misunderstanding...

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

shets said:


> I know for March they sent out some 900 odd invites..any clue for April?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




April was quieter, as well as May but they have now most likely fulfilled the quota. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

tchinyi said:


> heard also after 1-jul-2017, the requirement will be tougher




All rumors. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shaz3698 (Apr 5, 2017)

ASA
Sultan bhai
My category os Primary health organisation manager , so far only 38 invites has been given under this category, i have submitted EOI with 55+ 5 points 190 for NSW on 27th march 2017
No invitation yet, my pte score is 7 in each, over all 7.5.
Kindly give your expert opinion regarding my case 
Thanks in advance??
Kind Regards.


----------



## shaz3698 (Apr 5, 2017)

Just to add to the above, that only 38 invitations has been given so far and 1177 are left


----------



## shets (May 18, 2016)

andreyx108b said:


> April was quieter, as well as May but they have now most likely fulfilled the quota.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Sure. Victoria as a matter of fact sent out more invites than NSW in April. There are some 1000 odd nos still left considering May & June.

Strange thing is they are not sending out any invites to ET. Many people from this forum itself are on hold since January. Don't know what's on their mind..perhaps they would have internally exhausted their ET quota. Any guesses they will exhaust their total quota of 4000?


----------



## trvl1982 (Sep 18, 2013)

Is Multiple EOI good idea for 190 or Any State would be fine . I see lots of posts, which is clouding my decision . Pl advice.


----------



## rajdeep2017 (May 13, 2017)

Hi Guys,

I have applied EOI 189 with 65 points: 12th May 2017
EOI 190 NSW with 70 points: 12th May 2017.

Any idea when I can expect an Invite?



---------------------------------------
ANZSCO : 261313 software engineer
PTE : Proficient (L:76; R:73 S:77; W:75):9th April 
ACS Applied : 21st apr 2017
ACS Outcome: 10th 2017
Point Breakdown: (age 30 +Exp 10 + edu 15 + pte 10) = 65
EOI 189 65 points: 12th May 2017
EOI 190 NSW 70 points: 12th May 2017


----------



## tchinyi (Aug 25, 2015)

psk_psk said:


> I meant my points are 70 points with State Sponsored points for 190
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


subclass 190 with 70 pts is actually quite high & safe.... your invitation will be very soon


----------



## santoshjhawar (Mar 14, 2017)

andreyx108b said:


> Congrats!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you. I got my NSW nomination approved and Visa lodgement is in process.

Regards,

ANZSCO: 261312 Age: 30 Edu: 15 Exp: 5 Eng: 20

ACS Assessment Positive

PTE-A: R81 L90 S90 W90
EOI 190 NSW: 07/2/17 (60 + 5 Points)
EOI 189: 07/02/17 (60 points)
EOI Updated 190 NSW: 22/5/17 (70 + 5 Points)
EOI Updated 189: 22/05/17 (70 points)
Invite: 190 NSW: 25/05/17
NSW Approval: 01/06/17
Visa Lodgement: In Process (PCC/Healthcheck pending)


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

santoshjhawar said:


> Thank you. I got my NSW nomination approved and Visa lodgement is in process.
> 
> Regards,
> 
> ...


All the best with this!


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

trvl1982 said:


> Is Multiple EOI good idea for 190 or Any State would be fine . I see lots of posts, which is clouding my decision . Pl advice.


better to have multiple eoi....


----------



## dreamaussie15 (Mar 18, 2017)

Hi Poyoda,

I also similar case like yours. partner in STSOL list can claim 5 points please advice.

Im primary applicant in MTSOL list my partner in STSOL list. Can i claim 5 points for NSW 190.



Thanks.



poyoda said:


> I can't really be sure but I guess it's really a matter of luck for those of us who got selected with these low points.
> 
> I know how it feels not getting selected while on high points cos the 4 yr wait cost me and partner 20 points in reduction. 10 points because of expired 8 points IELTS (Partner can't get that 8 points min for IELTS anymore - sigh) and my partner turned 40 last yr (15 pts from 25). He was supposed to be main applicant till my agent decided my occupation had better chances. Apparently with this new development, there's not much difference (his occupation is System Administrator btw).
> 
> ...


----------



## Vinopaal (Jun 9, 2016)

Probably, You can expect after September.

​


rajdeep2017 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have applied EOI 189 with 65 points: 12th May 2017
> EOI 190 NSW with 70 points: 12th May 2017.
> ...


----------



## animesh1d (Apr 26, 2017)

I am on the same boat filed with same points as you on 28th April. Hopefully we will get it soon.




rajdeep2017 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have applied EOI 189 with 65 points: 12th May 2017
> EOI 190 NSW with 70 points: 12th May 2017.
> ...


----------



## rajdeep2017 (May 13, 2017)

animesh1d said:


> I am on the same boat filed with same points as you on 28th April. Hopefully we will get it soon.


As per the 2016 data 
for 189
Software engineer with 65 points EOI date (april 21st to june 3rd) got their invite on august 2nd.

for 190 its was july last week


----------



## rajdeep2017 (May 13, 2017)

Vinopaal said:


> Probably, You can expect after September.
> 
> ​


I was expecting by august as per 2016 data.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

rajdeep2017 said:


> I was expecting by august as per 2016 data.




I would agree. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## amabrouk (Apr 18, 2016)

andreyx108b said:


> rajdeep2017 said:
> 
> 
> > I was expecting by august as per 2016 data.
> ...


Do u think there is a chance for 261112 next year??


----------



## sahu_mantu (Feb 3, 2017)

rajdeep2017 said:


> Vinopaal said:
> 
> 
> > Probably, You can expect after September.
> ...


Is this for 190?


----------



## rajdeep2017 (May 13, 2017)

sahu_mantu said:


> Is this for 190?


189 with 65 points and 190 nsw 70 points (EOI applied may) should get a invitation by august as per 2016 data.


----------



## mattjason (Dec 10, 2015)

trvl1982 said:


> Is Multiple EOI good idea for 190 or Any State would be fine . I see lots of posts, which is clouding my decision . Pl advice.


I had received invitation from NSW based on EOI with state selected "ANY" so i guess it should be fine..


----------



## RhiC (Mar 1, 2017)

Hi all. 70 points for 190 going for 225113 Marketing Specialist applying for NSW Stream 2... can anyone give their advise on how you think I'll fair on an invite? Thanks guys

ANZSCO : 225113 Marketing Specialist 
IELTS : Proficient (7.5 | 7.5 | 8 | 8.5): Passed 12th May
VETASSESS: Passed 24th May
Point Breakdown: (age 25 + Exp 15 + edu 15 + Eng 10 + SS 5) = 70
EOI 190 NSW 70 points: 24th May


----------



## rsharma17 (May 25, 2017)

Hi All,

Can someone please help.

While applying for Visa for NSW I have below query. I need to attach the documents in Immi account and there's requirement of "Character, Evidence of" and it description says:

In order for your visa or citizenship application to be processed, you need to provide evidence of your 'good character'. Good character covers the 'enduring moral qualities of a person' and whether they are likely to uphold and obey the Australian laws while in Australia, and other commitments they may make through the Australian Citizenship Pledge.

All visa and citizenship applicants are required to provide a penal clearance certificate or police check from each country visited, if:

you lived or travelled outside Australia since the age of 18 years or over; and

the total time spent outside Australia added up to 12 months or more; and

the time spent in any one country was more than 90 days; or

you are requested to do so by the department.


My concern is that, i have read in DIBP website that we need to submit the police clearance certificate if we had stayed in a country for more than 12 months.

Above point seems to be conflicting. Can someone please guide, as it would be quite difficult for me to get the PCC for other countries where i had stayed for shorter duration (6m/9months).

Any help would be much appreciated.


----------



## ShenLim (Jun 4, 2017)

RhiC said:


> Hi all. 70 points for 190 going for 225113 Marketing Specialist applying for NSW Stream 2... can anyone give their advise on how you think I'll fair on an invite? Thanks guys
> 
> ANZSCO : 225113 Marketing Specialist
> IELTS : Proficient (7.5 | 7.5 | 8 | 8.5): Passed 12th May
> ...


Sorry to be the bringer of bad news but I spoke to a migration agent today discussing if i should apply under marketing specialist nsw stream 2 he said he has clients who have been waiting for 8 months with 70 - 75 score yet no invitation.


----------



## fbaq (Feb 10, 2017)

Hi everyone!

I would like to ask the probability of being invited and how long it would usually take for my case. Any info would be appreciated.

Occupation: Registered Nurse (Medical) 254418
Age: 30
Education: 15
Skills Assessment: Suitable
English: 10; Ielts (L9 R9 W8 S7.5)
Exp: 0 (2 years)
EOI lodged/DOE: March 14, 2017

I already posted before when I was still waiting for my assessment, and I was told to increase my English points by taking PTE-A but my aunt (a previously licensed migration agent) told me to wait until July 2017 for their financial year to restart.

Any thoughts? Thank you very much.


----------



## fbaq (Feb 10, 2017)

Sorry, points is 55+5 SS.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

fbaq said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> I would like to ask the probability of being invited and how long it would usually take for my case. Any info would be appreciated.
> 
> ...


If I am not mistaken Nurses are in demand in Australia and even those with 55 points get SS immediately

Not too sure but distinctly remember reading about it on the forum just a few days back
See if you can search out that thread

If you have the minimum required English for the category and have 55 points, then no sense in wasting money for increasing PTEA score

Cheers


----------



## dreamaussie15 (Mar 18, 2017)

Hi with 75 points with ss how many weeks it take to get invited my Friend just got desired score this june3 he applied his eoi on jun3 with 70+5 points when can expect invite


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shets (May 18, 2016)

dreamaussie15 said:


> Hi with 75 points with ss how many weeks it take to get invited my Friend just got desired score this june3 he applied his eoi on jun3 with 70+5 points when can expect invite
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




After having a good look at my Crystal ball, my take is 3rd week of June 2017.

BTW, the damage is 100$..


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

shets said:


> After having a good look at my Crystal ball, my take is 3rd week of June 2017.
> 
> 
> 
> BTW, the damage is 100$..




Usually they start later...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shets (May 18, 2016)

andreyx108b said:


> Usually they start later...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





I am afraid to correct you. This was supposedly good humour of me looking at my crystal ball..

How would anyone know the fate of an invite? It is based on many factors most of them unknown to us..more soever in the current scheme of things when we are looking at a new period from July!


----------



## commie_rick (Dec 15, 2012)

dreamaussie15 said:


> Hi with 75 points with ss how many weeks it take to get invited my Friend just got desired score this june3 he applied his eoi on jun3 with 70+5 points when can expect invite
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


70+5 is the score for most cut off points however occupations like auditors and accountants have lots of back log


----------



## dreamaussie15 (Mar 18, 2017)

He is software engineer with that points applied on june3 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## veen (May 5, 2017)

*NSW next invites*

Hey Friends,

Please look at the below graph. It shows some potion of people who have 60 points have got invited.

Does this means, for 2017-2018 program, from 1st of July, can we expect a lot of invitations for 189 and 190 visa? im confused looking at these statistics 

https://www.y-axis.com/wp-content/u...und-results-10-5-2017-occupation-ceilings.pdf


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

veen said:


> Hey Friends,
> 
> Please look at the below graph. It shows some potion of people who have 60 points have got invited.
> 
> ...


There are categories like Plumbers , nurses etc which are in heavy demand in Australia and not enough applicants 

Those categories get invited even with 60 points

For ICT , accountants , engineers etc. There are more applications then demand
So there will be a waiting time for those with lower scores

Cheers


----------



## santoshjhawar (Mar 14, 2017)

andreyx108b said:


> All the best with this!


Thank you. Just completed my medicals and PCC. (PCC done for Overseas, Australia stay both)

Regards,
My PTE Experience
ANZSCO: 261312 Age: 30 Edu: 15 Exp: 5 Eng: 20
ACS Assessment Positive
PTE-A: R81 L90 S90 W90
EOI 190 NSW: 07/2/17 (60 + 5 Points)
EOI 189: 07/02/17 (60 points)
EOI Updated 190 NSW: 22/5/17 (70 + 5 Points)
EOI Updated 189: 22/05/17 (70 points)
NSW invite: 25/05/17
NSW Approval: 01/06/17
Visa Processing: PCC, Health Examination completed. 
Grant: Waiting.......


----------



## Ku_ (Jul 6, 2016)

24 May 2017 round results


----------



## shets (May 18, 2016)

veen said:


> Hey Friends,
> 
> Please look at the below graph. It shows some potion of people who have 60 points have got invited.
> 
> ...




If you observe trends from the previous years, each passing year, it is becoming more & more harder to get an invite. Also, the total points required for an invite is only going up! Some of the occupation codes, either required a higher score to get an invite or were mostly exhausted mid way of the year. This clearly indicates that the quota is not sufficient for all. As a consequence, the bar required for an invite is getting higher each passing year. 
It is very difficult to assume anything at this stage especially when one is staring at a new period from July 2017. Only after the first couple of rounds, things will be clearer on the requirements..
Don't generally trust any article put up by consultants. It is mostly for their benefit!


----------



## tnk009 (May 10, 2017)

Hi Guys:
Can you please advice whether can we applied for multiple states sponsorships or can select only one state?
Also appreciate if anyone can advice on procedure to apply for each state.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## shets (May 18, 2016)

tnk009 said:


> Hi Guys:
> Can you please advice whether can we applied for multiple states sponsorships or can select only one state?
> Also appreciate if anyone can advice on procedure to apply for each state.
> 
> Thanks in advance.





You can apply for multiple states. Create individual EOI. Not all states sponsor. You need to check if states as a policy sponsors your occupation code.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

tnk009 said:


> Hi Guys:
> Can you please advice whether can we applied for multiple states sponsorships or can select only one state?
> Also appreciate if anyone can advice on procedure to apply for each state.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Through Skillselect you can apply for all states with 1 stroke.
You can alternatively apply to all the states individually 
There is a thread on the forum wherein a member has given the links to all the states 

Cheers


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

tnk009 said:


> Hi Guys:
> Can you please advice whether can we applied for multiple states sponsorships or can select only one state?
> Also appreciate if anyone can advice on procedure to apply for each state.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


As far as i recall NSW sends invites only to those who selects NSW. 

Applying for Victoria with selected NSW would be strange... 

I would suggest having EOI for each state you aim to apply.


----------



## tnk009 (May 10, 2017)

andreyx108b said:


> As far as i recall NSW sends invites only to those who selects NSW.
> 
> Applying for Victoria with selected NSW would be strange...
> 
> I would suggest having EOI for each state you aim to apply.


Thanks.

Do you know the requirement for each state in terms of applications or things required after invite?
Appreciate if someone can guide me to correct thread if I am not in right one.

Cheers!!


----------



## commie_rick (Dec 15, 2012)

tnk009 said:


> Hi Guys:
> Can you please advice whether can we applied for multiple states sponsorships or can select only one state?
> Also appreciate if anyone can advice on procedure to apply for each state.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


You can choose any state in your EOI if you are using 1 email address .

Or create a few EOI and choose the state that needs your occupation


----------



## shets (May 18, 2016)

tnk009 said:


> Thanks.
> 
> Do you know the requirement for each state in terms of applications or things required after invite?
> Appreciate if someone can guide me to correct thread if I am not in right one.
> ...




Check this link

https://www.anzscosearch.com/search/

You can figure out which state will sponsor and their further requirements..


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

tnk009 said:


> Thanks.
> 
> Do you know the requirement for each state in terms of applications or things required after invite?
> Appreciate if someone can guide me to correct thread if I am not in right one.
> ...


Once you get the invite, the role of the state is over.

You have to then apply for the grant to DIBP
Just see the list for the documents required

https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Visa-1/190-/Skilled-Nominated-visa-(subclass-190)-document-checklist

Cheers


----------



## tnk009 (May 10, 2017)

shets said:


> Check this link
> 
> https://www.anzscosearch.com/search/
> 
> You can figure out which state will sponsor and their further requirements..


Thanks: 

Does anyone know how to know the cut-off point for states invitation for specific ANZSCO code for last year?
I understand it is unpublished but any help would be appreciated.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

tnk009 said:


> Thanks:
> 
> Does anyone know how to know the cut-off point for states invitation for specific ANZSCO code for last year?
> I understand it is unpublished but any help would be appreciated.


States do not send invites based only on your points

They take a holistic view of your education , experience and English and how much your skills are needed in the state and then invite you

Stop breaking your head on deciphering it, you will get nowhere 

Cheers


----------



## cshilpa (Oct 6, 2016)

*No Hope 189 and No Scope for 190 NSW ?*

Hi,

Ive been waiting since ages for an invitation from either of 189 or 190 but 

do you think i should apply for Vic too? Pls suggest.

****************************
Category : 261311 ( Analyst Programmer )
IELTS : L-8.5, R-8, S-7, W-7 ( 10 points )
PTE : Currently preparing for the exam.
Exp : (10 - 6 = 4 years ) ( 5 points )
Education : 15 points
Age : 30 points
EOI 189 : 04/Sep/2016 (60 points ) --- Waiting Invitation:fingerscrossed:
EOI 190 : 11/Nov/2016 ( NSW 60+5 points) --- Waiting Invitation:fingerscrossed:


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

cshilpa said:


> Hi,
> 
> Ive been waiting since ages for an invitation from either of 189 or 190 but
> 
> ...


You can apply to VIC after they reopen on 1st July for new applications 

But they ask you a specific question if you have applied to any other state also for sponsorship 
I think the moment you say YES, they lose interest 

This is my personal view and Is not based on any published information 

So if you really want to try to get VIC sponsorship, you should first withdraw the NSW application 
How comfortable you are with that, you have to decide 

Cheers


----------



## shets (May 18, 2016)

cshilpa said:


> Hi,
> 
> Ive been waiting since ages for an invitation from either of 189 or 190 but
> 
> ...




I guess it is better if you can improvise your English test scores to claim 20 points which will take you to the next level; probably to the safe zone. Besides you have scored decent in the language test so scoring higher seems a good possibility.

Victoria can be lodged anytime you want. However, if they reject you will have to wait for another 6 months before you can apply again!


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

shets said:


> I guess it is better if you can improvise your English test scores to claim 20 points which will take you to the next level; probably to the safe zone. Besides you have scored decent in the language test so scoring higher seems a good possibility.
> 
> Victoria can be lodged anytime you want. However, if they reject you will have to wait for another 6 months before you can apply again!


Victoria is not accepting any fresh direct application till 1st July for ICT
He can apply only after that date 

Cheers


----------



## shets (May 18, 2016)

newbienz said:


> You can apply to VIC after they reopen on 1st July for new applications
> 
> But they ask you a specific question if you have applied to any other state also for sponsorship
> I think the moment you say YES, they lose interest
> ...



Yes you are right! Victoria is currently closed for his/her occupation. They may reopen in another couple of weeks.


----------



## sriram9621 (Apr 22, 2017)

Hi All, my EOI details are below:
EOI Date: 23rd Mar 17
Occupation Code: 263111
NSW 189: 65 points
NSW 190: 70
When can I expect invitation.
Please advise.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

cshilpa said:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




You need to get extra 10 points. Thats the only viable option. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## umaerkhan (Nov 7, 2016)

cshilpa said:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




U must apply vic in july 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## umaerkhan (Nov 7, 2016)

newbienz said:


> You can apply to VIC after they reopen on 1st July for new applications
> 
> 
> 
> ...




No issues if u mention about other state I mentioned and even got an invite 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## umaerkhan (Nov 7, 2016)

sriram9621 said:


> Hi All, my EOI details are below:
> EOI Date: 23rd Mar 17
> Occupation Code: 263111
> NSW 189: 65 points
> ...




Leave nsw they are seemingly reluctant for this occupation try 189 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sumitgupta22 (Sep 27, 2016)

cshilpa said:


> Hi,
> 
> Ive been waiting since ages for an invitation from either of 189 or 190 but
> 
> ...



When are you getting additional 5 points for WorkEx?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

sumitgupta22 said:


> When are you getting additional 5 points for WorkEx?


The extra 5 points would be for the state sponsorship , if he manages to secure one

Cheers


----------



## sriram9621 (Apr 22, 2017)

Thanks Umaer


----------



## sridhar.crm (Sep 5, 2016)

Any updates for 60+5: NSW invitations. Code: 261313. Long wait and no updates from NSW yet.


----------



## veen (May 5, 2017)

*Nsw eoi times*

Does VIC have a selection pool like NSW for 190 visa?


----------



## joshijaanvi (Oct 19, 2016)

Visa 190 NSW
Internal Auditor

Got my invitation on 7th December 2016, Accepted on 25th January 2017. 

PCC and Medicals submitted on 5th March

Don't know how long I have to wait for the Grant.....



Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Pabby (May 25, 2017)

*Marketing Specialist 225113*

Hi All

I am new to this thread and first of all would like to congrats those who has successfully gotten your visa approved and all the best to the ones who are still applying.

My husband are applying under Marketing Specialist 225113 for NEW stream 2 nomination. Would like to ask if there is any success story applying as Marketing Specialist under NSW stream 2 nomination? Please share and thank you.

PT


----------



## Pabby (May 25, 2017)

a.Afridi said:


> I received it this morning!
> Good luck with yours.


Hi may I check if this is stream 1 or stream 2 nomination?
Thank you.


----------



## fbaq (Feb 10, 2017)

newbienz said:


> fbaq said:
> 
> 
> > Hi everyone!
> ...


Thank you very much for the reply!


----------



## jtsl9 (Mar 28, 2016)

Pabby said:


> Hi All
> 
> I am new to this thread and first of all would like to congrats those who has successfully gotten your visa approved and all the best to the ones who are still applying.
> 
> ...


Hi there, I gotten my PR in September 2016 under Marketing Specialist through NSW Stream 2. To be honest, it is not easy to get although the skill set in listed in CSOL. I guess i was lucky because my application was picked up rather quickly by NSW once I submitted the EOI. You may refer to my signature for my timeline


----------



## Rmarw (Jan 30, 2017)

Hi People 

I have the following details
EOI date - 06/Jan/2017
Points-65
Points with SS - 70
Job code - 261111
Exp - 10
Edu - 15
Eng - 10
Age - 30

By when can I expect any invite.


----------



## jasim_humaiyun (Jun 7, 2017)

BAT7722 said:


> I dont think the quota is 4,000. Website doesnt exactly say that NSW is to nominate 4K people for 2016-17.


hey bro. want to know more about your ielts scoring technique. i have an overall 8 but writing 7.5


----------



## Pabby (May 25, 2017)

jtsl9 said:


> Hi there, I gotten my PR in September 2016 under Marketing Specialist through NSW Stream 2. To be honest, it is not easy to get although the skill set in listed in CSOL. I guess i was lucky because my application was picked up rather quickly by NSW once I submitted the EOI. You may refer to my signature for my timeline


Hi jtsl9

Thank you very much for sharing!

I see that there is a 3 years gap after VETASSESS skill assessment was received?
May I ask if you waited 3 years to apply for NSW stream 2 nomination?

Also, would you be able to share your DIBP score points? Understand that NSW stream 2 nomination requires higher DIBP points?

Thank you very much!


----------



## jtsl9 (Mar 28, 2016)

Pabby said:


> Hi jtsl9
> 
> Thank you very much for sharing!
> 
> ...


My score is not consider high, cause if not mistaken I only have 70 points with state sponsorship. 
Age: 30 points 
English: 10 points 
Education: 15 points 
Work Experience: 10 points 
NSW State Sponsor: 5 points 

Once i have gotten all my documents in order, my agent submitted an EOI in Sept 2013 but at the time, ACT has a rule change for Marketing Specialist. You will only get an invite if you have a job offer or relatives in ACT which I dont fulfill the criteria. Hence, I have been waiting for a rule change each fiscal year but nothing in my favour until Feb'16 where NSW starting sponsoring applicant with high score and i told my agent to go ahead as I got nothing to lose. From there, my application progress very smoothly.


----------



## hjauhari (May 2, 2016)

*PCC in advance*

Hi Guys,

Is it advisable to goahead with PCC check in adavnce while I have still not received the invitation? What is the validity of PCC in India?
I have lodged EOI for my wife and myself, so PCC will be done for both or only for me as being a primary applicant?

Thanks
Joe


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

hjauhari said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Is it advisable to goahead with PCC check in adavnce while I have still not received the invitation? What is the validity of PCC in India?
> I have lodged EOI for my wife and myself, so PCC will be done for both or only for me as being a primary applicant?
> ...


Validity of the PCC is 1 year from the date of issue

PCC Will be required for both of you 

Wait for the invite and then apply.
It doesn't take much time in India 

Cheers


----------



## Ku_ (Jul 6, 2016)

Any news on the new SOL?


----------



## jsabarish (Sep 7, 2016)

Hi all, is NSW really slow to process the applications during the year end ? Was it the same the previous years as well ? One of my friends is yet to receive the grant as well and he suspects the same... 

Can people in this forum shed some light on this ?

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## shaz3698 (Apr 5, 2017)

Hi
Dear All
What are the chances of getting NSW invites with new year start 1st july 2017 with 55+5 points, occupation code 134213?
Expert opinion will be highly appreciated
Thanks
Regards


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

jsabarish said:


> Hi all, is NSW really slow to process the applications during the year end ? Was it the same the previous years as well ? One of my friends is yet to receive the grant as well and he suspects the same...
> 
> Can people in this forum shed some light on this ?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk




They have most likely almost run out of quota now. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pabby (May 25, 2017)

jtsl9 said:


> My score is not consider high, cause if not mistaken I only have 70 points with state sponsorship.
> Age: 30 points
> English: 10 points
> Education: 15 points
> ...



Hi jtsl9

Thank you very much for sharing so much with us! The information is definitely precious and helpful! May I check how long does VETASSESS take to assess your skills? 2 months? 3 months?

Thank you!


----------



## jtsl9 (Mar 28, 2016)

Pabby said:


> Hi jtsl9
> 
> Thank you very much for sharing so much with us! The information is definitely precious and helpful! May I check how long does VETASSESS take to assess your skills? 2 months? 3 months?
> 
> Thank you!


I think they took 6 weeks, cause it was handled by my agent so i dont remember the exact timeline.


----------



## Pabby (May 25, 2017)

jtsl9 said:


> I think they took 6 weeks, cause it was handled by my agent so i dont remember the exact timeline.


Hi jtsl9

Thank you, I have juz sent you a private message.


----------



## kklas (Sep 14, 2016)

Guys, need your opinion. My occupation (312212) was restricted to apply from 190 by the recent legislation. Currently I am struggling to score 65 in PTE as I am lacking 5 points to apply 189.

Will there any major change in my occupation like completely removal of occupation or reintroducing it in to 190 ?

Thanks


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

kklas said:


> Guys, need your opinion. My occupation (312212) was restricted to apply from 190 by the recent legislation. Currently I am struggling to score 65 in PTE as I am lacking 5 points to apply 189.
> 
> Will there any major change in my occupation like completely removal of occupation or reintroducing it in to 190 ?
> 
> Thanks


i doubt civil engineering technician will be removed from MTSSL


----------



## RhiC (Mar 1, 2017)

Guys, after your advise. I have applied for NSW Stream 2 Marketing Specialist 225113, on a 190 with 70 points, 15 Years experience and a masters degree. Can anyone shed any light on whether they think this is enough for an invite? Thanks 

Age:25
English:10
Education:15
Experience 15
190: 5
Total: 70

Marketing Specialist (ANZSCO-225113)
12th May 2017: IELTS (Overall 8) 
24th May 2017: VETASSESS Skill approved
24th May 2017: EOI 190 (70) 489 (75)


----------



## jtsl9 (Mar 28, 2016)

RhiC said:


> Guys, after your advise. I have applied for NSW Stream 2 Marketing Specialist 225113, on a 190 with 70 points, 15 Years experience and a masters degree. Can anyone shed any light on whether they think this is enough for an invite? Thanks
> 
> Age:25
> English:10
> ...




I got my PR last year with the 70 points (NSW state sponsor) for Marketing Specialist. All the best with your application 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RhiC (Mar 1, 2017)

jtsl9 said:


> I got my PR last year with the 70 points (NSW state sponsor) for Marketing Specialist. All the best with your application
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks for that! Looking at your timeline, you waited just a few weeks from EOI submission to invite? Sent mine off a few weeks back but i'm guessing as its coming to the end of the year, I may not hear until after July 1st. Thanks again


----------



## jtsl9 (Mar 28, 2016)

RhiC said:


> Thanks for that! Looking at your timeline, you waited just a few weeks from EOI submission to invite? Sent mine off a few weeks back but i'm guessing as its coming to the end of the year, I may not hear until after July 1st. Thanks again




Yup, my application was picked up rather quickly. I am truly glad for it 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RhiC (Mar 1, 2017)

jtsl9 said:


> Yup, my application was picked up rather quickly. I am truly glad for it
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I bet you are, congrats! Back to the rain for me until I (hopefully!) hear something! Thanks again


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Pabby said:


> Hi jtsl9
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you, I have juz sent you a private message.




Usually takes 3-6 weeks (95%) 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cyetukuri (Jul 30, 2015)

Yeah. You are good to apply. How to apply for 489?/How come the total score for 489 is 75 where as you have 70 points for sub class 190.

Sent from my Z1 using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

cyetukuri said:


> Yeah. You are good to apply. How to apply for 489?/How come the total score for 489 is 75 where as you have 70 points for sub class 190.
> 
> Sent from my Z1 using Tapatalk


You get 5 extra points for 190 and 10 points for 489

Hence the extra 5 points in 489

Cheers


----------



## chamku (Jan 16, 2017)

Did anybody get 190 NSW invitation in June??


----------



## amkun (Feb 13, 2016)

chamku said:


> Did anybody get 190 NSW invitation in June??


Yes my friends got last week from NSW 190. They are 261313 with 70 points .


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

amkun said:


> Yes my friends got last week from NSW 190. They are 261313 with 70 points .


They got the invite or the Pre invite ?

Cheers


----------



## NaveenSoppa (Jun 12, 2017)

*55+5 Points*

Hi Guys,

I recently lodged EOI for NSW SS with 60 points (55+5) for Developer Programmer. Can anyone please tell me what is the waiting time till I get nomination. I am thinking of applying for Subclass 489 as well once Victoria and Queensland starts accepting applications. Please suggest which is the better option.


----------------------------------------------------------------------------
*ACS Submitted *: 6-May-2017 (Developer Programmer)
*ACS Positive* : 21-May2017
*PTE A* : 11-May-2017

*L*81 *S*90 *R*78 *W*79
*EOI Lodged* Subclass 190 NSW : 31-May-2017


----------



## cshilpa (Oct 6, 2016)

sumitgupta22 said:


> When are you getting additional 5 points for WorkEx?


in Feb 2018.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

NaveenSoppa said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I recently lodged EOI for NSW SS with 60 points (55+5) for Developer Programmer. Can anyone please tell me what is the waiting time till I get nomination. I am thinking of applying for Subclass 489 as well once Victoria and Queensland starts accepting applications. Please suggest which is the better option.
> 
> ...


Even if you get the NSW nomination, it's useless because you cannot hope to ever get an invite with just 60 points in 2613
Don't waste $300 in getting the NSW nomination processed even if you get a pre invite 

You should explore the 489 route as this is a dead end for you or try to increase your points to atleast 60+5

Cheers


----------



## NaveenSoppa (Jun 12, 2017)

Thank you for the quick reply. Any suggestions on which state would be better for Subclass 489 for my points.

-------------------------------------
ACS Submitted : 6-May-2017 (Developer Programmer)
ACS Positive : 21-May2017
PTE A : 11-May-2017
L81 S90 R78 W79
EOI Lodged Subclass 190 NSW : 31-May-2017

Points Breakdown

Age - 30
Education - 15
PTE A - 10


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

NaveenSoppa said:


> Thank you for the quick reply. Any suggestions on which state would be better for Subclass 489 for my points.
> 
> -------------------------------------
> ACS Submitted : 6-May-2017 (Developer Programmer)
> ...


 I am sorry I am unable to help you on that

Cheers


----------



## poyoda (May 7, 2017)

NaveenSoppa said:


> Thank you for the quick reply. Any suggestions on which state would be better for Subclass 489 for my points.
> 
> -------------------------------------
> 
> ...


Just a suggestion. I noticed that your PTE-A results are really close to 20 pts. Why don't you make another attempt and give a shot at 20 pts for english?

I am a classic case of a 60 pointer (includes SS) who got invited and got approval in 6 days for 190. I won't mind spending that 300 for a shot at approval. I doubt the NSW govt will reject your application knowing you only have 60 points when they invited you unless your documents are inaccurate resulting in inaccurate points when u submitted your EOI. I might be wrong though. Check out myimmitracker to have a better sensing.

For 489, the states I feel that are worth a shot is NT and SA but SA requires really high points so that leaves you with NT. NT has been rejecting applicants of late and their sponsorship application processing takes at least 3 months. Imagine waiting for 3 mths only to get rejected. 

Suggest you check the NT thread and submit your SS application in July. They are closed for applications now. Worth a backup plan in case the 190 doesn't go through.

Do consider retaking your PTE-A. I believe you can do it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tnk009 (May 10, 2017)

poyoda said:


> Just a suggestion. I noticed that your PTE-A results are really close to 20 pts. Why don't you make another attempt and give a shot at 20 pts for english?
> 
> I am a classic case of a 60 pointer (includes SS) who got invited and got approval in 6 days for 190. I won't mind spending that 300 for a shot at approval. I doubt the NSW govt will reject your application knowing you only have 60 points when they invited you unless your documents are inaccurate resulting in inaccurate points when u submitted your EOI. I might be wrong though. Check out myimmitracker to have a better sensing.
> 
> ...



Hi:
Can anyone provide some light on how immitracker works and how is there analysis with actual outcome?

I mean does it give you the analysis and timeline based on all the EOI lodged with DIBP or only those who have signed with them?

Thanks


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

tnk009 said:


> Hi:
> Can anyone provide some light on how immitracker works and how is there analysis with actual outcome?
> 
> I mean does it give you the analysis and timeline based on all the EOI lodged with DIBP or only those who have signed with them?
> ...


It's totally voluntary and has no connection with DIBP whatsoever 


As per a recent post only about 6% of all visas granted in various categories are reflected in immitracker 

Cheers


----------



## hjauhari (May 2, 2016)

*Australia work permit*

Hello guys,

I have lodged EOI for my wife and myself under 189 and waiting for invitation.

But now my wife's company is initiating her temporary work permit ,so here is my doubt-

will her new work permit ,may hamper our PR processing as embassy may find out that we have also applied for PR or both the process are independent to each other??

Thanks


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

hjauhari said:


> Hello guys,
> 
> I have lodged EOI for my wife and myself under 189 and waiting for invitation.
> 
> ...


Both processes are independent of each other and will not harm your interest in any manner unless you have given contradictory statements between the 2 application 

Cheers


----------



## hjauhari (May 2, 2016)

newbienz said:


> Both processes are independent of each other and will not harm your interest in any manner unless you have given contradictory statements between the 2 application
> 
> Cheers


so it means my wife can have work permit as well as PR under 189?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

hjauhari said:


> so it means my wife can have work permit as well as PR under 189?


You can hold only 1 valid visa at a time
As soon as she gets a PR, her work permit will be canceled 

Cheers


----------



## hjauhari (May 2, 2016)

newbienz said:


> You can hold only 1 valid visa at a time
> As soon as she gets a PR, her work permit will be canceled
> 
> Cheers


Thanks for your response!!

Actually I have opened one thread regarding my current situation

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...83426-work-permit-vs-google-page-ranking.html

Can you please help me on that front?

Thanks once again!!


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

tnk009 said:


> Hi:
> 
> Can anyone provide some light on how immitracker works and how is there analysis with actual outcome?
> 
> ...




Its a community tool.

It gives indication and not related to DIBP. 

It has between 10%-20% of all cases. This allows you to make quite good estimate on when and if you have a chance to get an ITA. 

Update rate is about 90% 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

newbienz said:


> It's totally voluntary and has no connection with DIBP whatsoever
> 
> 
> 
> ...




There were some confusion: it is about ~9% 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bomd (Jun 14, 2017)

Hi guys, 

If I apply to 190 NSW Software developer with 65 points will I have any chance?

Cheers


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Bomd said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




65 + 5 = yes. 

60 + 5 = not now. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Bomd said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> If I apply to 190 NSW Software developer with 65 points will I have any chance?
> 
> Cheers


NSW will assess your application on an overall basis and not just on your points

They give a high weightage to good English 

Secondly they will see from your CV, how much your skills are actually in demand in NSW

Based on that they will decide whether to nominate you or not

Cheers


----------



## SPSM (Jun 12, 2017)

shaz3698 said:


> Hi Dear all i have submitted my EOI NSW on 29th march 2017 with 55+5 points with SS under the category of primary health organization manager which has ceiling value of 97% availability only 32 visas granted so far
> What is the propability of me getting an invite and how soon ?
> Experts please advice
> Highly appreciated
> ...


Hi Shaz, I am also looking to apply for skill assessment for the occupation of Primary Health Organization Manager. I have a Ph.D in Nutrition and have now been managing the operations of a Home Health Care company.

If you could help me with your education qualification and work experience as this would enable me to have a better understanding about the education/work exp. requirements. 

Pls advice if you have applied for the skill assessment through a MARA agent and if you can share the details. 

Cheers
SP


----------



## shaz3698 (Apr 5, 2017)

Hi
I am a medical doctor
And running my own surgery
Managing a substantial staff and doctors under me.
I think they need a medical degree like doctors or Nurses
But plz confirm with your agent
I have 15 years of experience of work in Africa
My assessment has been done
Positive
English done
EOI submitted
Now let see
I shall suggest that if you can afford MARA agent then you can otherwise , you can also do it on your own 
But first confirm about the eligiblity of your degree
Can you pleae send me your points break up
Like
Age?
English ?
Experience?
Degree ?
So that on that basis , i can suggest more.
Regards
Regards


----------



## shaz3698 (Apr 5, 2017)

Why don't you try 251111 Dietician
Close to your education ?


----------



## joetrafin (Mar 13, 2017)

Hi guys.. any change for me with 55+5 telecom network engineer for NSW .. I noticed few invitations 
issued on June, what is the reason for that!


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

joetrafin said:


> Hi guys.. any change for me with 55+5 telecom network engineer for NSW .. I noticed few invitations
> issued on June, what is the reason for that!


If you have already completed your English and skills assessment, what do you have to lose by submitting your EOI

Even With 55 points you may get lucky and some state may sponsor you 

Cheers


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

newbienz said:


> NSW will assess your application on an overall basis and not just on your points
> 
> 
> 
> ...




However, if person has 75 he will be invited first 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joshijaanvi (Oct 19, 2016)

I have a query.

I have received invitation in December 2016 which was accepted on 25.01.2017 and now i waiting for my grant.

In May 2017 I complete 8 years of work experience. Will that be relevant now or not. Does my score increase by 5 points? Do I need to update anything in my immiaccount?

TIA

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

joshijaanvi said:


> I have a query.
> 
> I have received invitation in December 2016 which was accepted on 25.01.2017 and now i waiting for my grant.
> 
> ...


Once you have received the invitations, points are frozen

You just have to prove the points that you claimed on the day of the invite to DIBP

Unless you have changed job or location or got a major promotion, nothing to be intimated to DIBP

Cheers


----------



## joshijaanvi (Oct 19, 2016)

newbienz said:


> Once you have received the invitations, points are frozen
> 
> You just have to prove the points that you claimed on the day of the invite to DIBP
> 
> ...


Thanks

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## mrit (Sep 23, 2016)

I have a strange question related to age point. 

I lost 5 points and after some time got +5 in exp so EOI got balanced and maintained 60 +5 points back. Leave DOE change at a side, its out of one hand...:|

but, my agent told me that age  comes with some other factors, which may be unfavorable to candidate.

Is that true? I mean turning 33 affect that much? can any one explain please? is there any factors associated?

my points
age 25
edu 15
exp 10
lang 10
nsw 5
anzsco 263111



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nishish (Jul 23, 2016)

joetrafin said:


> Hi guys.. any change for me with 55+5 telecom network engineer for NSW .. I noticed few invitations
> issued on June, what is the reason for that!


Is your ANZSCO 263312?
If it is 263312, then it is available for visa 189 as it is on the MLTSSL list. However, it has reached its quota now. If your occupation is on the new list which will be released in some time and start from 1st July, then you can apply for visa 189.
https://www.border.gov.au/Busi/Empl/skillselect#tab-content-3
https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Work...-authorities/skilled-occupations-lists/mltssl
Check the above two links.
Maybe you can try to increase your English points to reach to 60 points.
I have no idea about visa 190.
Hope it helps. Goodluck.


----------



## nishish (Jul 23, 2016)

mrit said:


> I have a strange question related to age point.
> 
> I lost 5 points and after some time got +5 in exp so EOI got balanced and maintained 60 +5 points back. Leave DOE change at a side, its out of one hand...:|
> 
> ...


I don't think turning 33 will affect your invitation chances. If you have the points required to get the invitation in your nominated occupation then reaching a certain age should not have any negative impact. This is my opinion. You can wait for others to respond as well.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

mrit said:


> I have a strange question related to age point.
> 
> I lost 5 points and after some time got +5 in exp so EOI got balanced and maintained 60 +5 points back. Leave DOE change at a side, its out of one hand...:|
> 
> ...


If you are banking on a state to sponsor you, then it may be possible theoretically that they would prefer to sponsor a younger person.
But then on the other hand you bring much more experience to the table then a your person would

It's just like a glass half full or half empty paradox
There cannot be a right answer 

Don't break you head about things over which you have no control would be my advise.
You can't turn the clock back and become 32! Again, so why worry

As far as DIBP 189 is concerned. It is totally dependent on the points sytem and you get no advantage or disadvantage on how you got them.
It's the total points which matter

Cheers


----------



## sandysinghdogra (Sep 17, 2016)

age only impact points. That is it. No other factor. Your agent seems to hve confused you.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

sandysinghdogra said:


> age only impact points. That is it. No other factor. Your agent seems to hve confused you.




Second that. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrit (Sep 23, 2016)

Thanks all for the valuable inputs.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

joshijaanvi said:


> I have a query.
> 
> I have received invitation in December 2016 which was accepted on 25.01.2017 and now i waiting for my grant.
> 
> ...


Your points got freezed on day of invitation, points increase/decrease after that date doesn't matters

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

Pro-Rata Occupations - Invitation Trend have been updated with:
1. June 07, 2017 round results
2. State Nominations for the month of May 2017


----------



## sudhaeci (Jan 10, 2015)

Is 263111 being moved to STSOL [CSOL] from the next cycle?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

sudhaeci said:


> Is 263111 being moved to STSOL [CSOL] from the next cycle?


Don't believe anything any one says

Its all rumors

Let the list be out

Cheers


----------



## jfperez05 (Oct 28, 2013)

sudhaeci said:


> Is 263111 being moved to STSOL [CSOL] from the next cycle?


Who says that? The occupation is not even flagged for removal on previous years. It is an ICT occupation, ICT is growing and in demand.


----------



## sudhaeci (Jan 10, 2015)

newbienz said:


> Don't believe anything any one says
> 
> Its all rumors
> 
> ...


Thank you. We had a briefing session in our company by our appointed immigration specialist and they said it. We'll have to wait for the new official list anyway.


----------



## trvl1982 (Sep 18, 2013)

Guys .. I have applied for 190 with Any State , 262113 (sys admin) . will NSW invite candidate having any state in EOI ? shall i change it to NSW ? Advice pl
thanks.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

trvl1982 said:


> Guys .. I have applied for 190 with Any State , 262113 (sys admin) . will NSW invite candidate having any state in EOI ? shall i change it to NSW ? Advice pl
> thanks.


What you can do is to have is multiple EOIs. (Yes its legal)

Tick each state only in each application

Cheers


----------



## jsabarish (Sep 7, 2016)

sudhaeci said:


> Thank you. We had a briefing session in our company by our appointed immigration specialist and they said it. We'll have to wait for the new official list anyway.


Are we going to have another list in another week ?

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

jsabarish said:


> Are we going to have another list in another week ?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


What other list has already been issued ?

There is only 1 list which is to be issued which will decide the MLTSSL and the STSOL jobs eligible for the next year

It should be issued any day now and Latest by 30th June

Cheers


----------



## jsabarish (Sep 7, 2016)

newbienz said:


> What other list has already been issued ?
> 
> There is only 1 list which is to be issued which will decide the MLTSSL and the STSOL jobs eligible for the next year
> 
> ...


Ok. Thank you.

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## ozielover (Feb 21, 2017)

Do anyone know how to get Indian PCC from UAE. Anyone done recently.


----------



## uday63 (Sep 22, 2016)

Did anyone get Sweden PCC recently here? My friend is having a tough time.They courier PCC everytime without sharing carrier information and tracking details and he doesn't receive it

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Wenjie182 (Nov 6, 2015)

Hello my friends,

Can anyone roughly tell me what are my chances of getting an invite?

occupation: Accountant 221111
english: 20 PTE pearson superior
education: 15 bachelor's degree
age: 30 points
state nomination: 5

total: 70 (65+5)

thanks for any input given by you guys


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Wenjie182 said:


> Hello my friends,
> 
> Can anyone roughly tell me what are my chances of getting an invite?
> 
> ...


You have 20 points in English and that's a big advantage you have over other applicants as NSW gives a lot of weightage for high English scores

However, there is no fixed pattern for the invite, so it's not possible to predict 
I presume you have already submitted the EOI, so now you have to wait patiently 

Cheers


----------



## vesnacerroni (Mar 4, 2017)

Hey guys, we will be the whole July out of country on holidays...shall we freeze our status? I know the chances to get invitation are very slim (60+5), but you never know, so I guess it is safer to freeze it, right?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

vesnacerroni said:


> Hey guys, we will be the whole July out of country on holidays...shall we freeze our status? I know the chances to get invitation are very slim (60+5), but you never know, so I guess it is safer to freeze it, right?


You have 60 days to make the application after receiving the invite

So you will have plenty of time to submit the application after you are back from the holidays even if you get the invite in your absence 

Cheers


----------



## vesnacerroni (Mar 4, 2017)

Isn't it 15 days for NSW?


----------



## vesnacerroni (Mar 4, 2017)

Isn't it 15 days for NSW?


----------



## vesnacerroni (Mar 4, 2017)

newbienz said:


> You have 60 days to make the application after receiving the invite
> 
> So you will have plenty of time to submit the application after you are back from the holidays even if you get the invite in your absence
> 
> Cheers


On their official site it states the following: "After you have been invited to apply for NSW nomination you will need to complete and submit the online application form with all required evidence within 14 days." So I guess it is 14 days then?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

vesnacerroni said:


> On their official site it states the following: "After you have been invited to apply for NSW nomination you will need to complete and submit the online application form with all required evidence within 14 days." So I guess it is 14 days then?


Oh I am sorry

I thought you were discussing the Skillselect invite

NSW pre invite is only valid for 14 days

Cheers


----------



## Wenjie182 (Nov 6, 2015)

newbienz said:


> You have 20 points in English and that's a big advantage you have over other applicants as NSW gives a lot of weightage for high English scores
> 
> However, there is no fixed pattern for the invite, so it's not possible to predict
> I presume you have already submitted the EOI, so now you have to wait patiently
> ...


thank you for your reply brother.

have you heard of or encountered any examples where people with superior IELTS or PTE receive their invites quicker?


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

vesnacerroni said:


> Hey guys, we will be the whole July out of country on holidays...shall we freeze our status? I know the chances to get invitation are very slim (60+5), but you never know, so I guess it is safer to freeze it, right?


Dont freeze, have access to your mailbox

Opportunities like 190 invite can take time to knock second time

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## vesnacerroni (Mar 4, 2017)

sultan_azam said:


> Dont freeze, have access to your mailbox
> 
> Opportunities like 190 invite can take time to knock second time
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


We will have internet access while on holidays. What would we need to provide them with in case of invite within these 14 days, do you know?


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

vesnacerroni said:


> We will have internet access while on holidays. What would we need to provide them with in case of invite within these 14 days, do you know?



1. Education documents - keep all docs from class10th till qualifying degree 
2. Employment documents - rnr letter, joining letter, promotion letter, payslips , tax documents etc
3. Skill assessment letter

Thats what i can remember for 190 nsw invite

These are specifically for nomination application and not for visa

Experts can add more

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## bigearscow (Jun 23, 2017)

Anyone can comment on the chance that I get a 489 sponsor from NSW? If they are not going to sponsor my application, will I be notified? My status:

Profession Structural Engineer 
Age 25 points
Degree 15 points
PTE-A 10 points (First Attempt)
489 state sponsor 10 points
Total 60 Points

As I observed, most guys got 190 sponsor only. For 489 sponsor, either they are sponsored by family members or they have 65 points above. Do I still have a chance? Moreover, if submitting EOI earlier could be very beneficial, I am considering fast-tracking my MRA, can anyone give me suggestions on this please?


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

bigearscow said:


> Anyone can comment on the chance that I get a 489 sponsor from NSW? If they are not going to sponsor my application, will I be notified? My status:
> 
> Profession Structural Engineer
> Age 25 points
> ...


489 Family sponsored is a different thing from 489 State/Territory nominated

submit an eoi - for NSW, you may get lucky if NSW wishes to nominate you


----------



## bigearscow (Jun 23, 2017)

Thanks. I will fast-track my MRA in that case. How long does it take to get the nomination?


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

bigearscow said:


> Thanks. I will fast-track my MRA in that case. How long does it take to get the nomination?


nomination is unpredictable, however you can check for trend on myimmitracker


----------



## ihmar2002 (Jun 26, 2015)

Hello guys,
I applied for 261312, developer programmer, in end of March with 65+5. 
Any idea when do they start sending email from new quota for both 189 and 190. Hopefully when shall I expect any invitation?

Enjoy weekend.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

ihmar2002 said:


> Hello guys,
> I applied for 261312, developer programmer, in end of March with 65+5.
> Any idea when do they start sending email from new quota for both 189 and 190. Hopefully when shall I expect any invitation?
> 
> Enjoy weekend.


189 -SEP most probably OCT surely

190 can't be predicted as states doe not follow and fixed pattern

Cheers


----------



## umashanker (Jul 31, 2013)

Dear all I have 65 points for 189 with PTE 10 for 261313, can I get an invitation or I should apply for 189?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

umashanker said:


> Dear all I have 65 points for 189 with PTE 10 for 261313, can I get an invitation or I should apply for 189?


With 65 points you can get invite in 4/5 months under 189 for 261313

No harm in also applying for 190 if you are ready to meet the living restrictions 

Cheers


----------



## Rahul_UK183 (Mar 30, 2017)

Guys just noticed that 189 July rounds have been announced... first round being on 12th July and not 5th July as anticipated.... I will have 75 261111 points and hopefully should get invite in the first round.

However I had also raised a 190 NSW EOI yest as a backup... now I may not have the 14 days as planned before 12th july incase invited.

Long story short.. can 190 NSW be put on hold ?? I would like to re-enable it by 5th July. 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Rahul_UK183 said:


> Guys just noticed that 189 July rounds have been announced... first round being on 12th July and not 5th July as anticipated.... I will have 75 261111 points and hopefully should get invite in the first round.
> 
> However I had also raised a 190 NSW EOI yest as a backup... now I may not have the 14 days as planned before 12th july incase invited.
> 
> ...


Your points table shows that you have 70 points and you are saying that you have 75 points ?

You can suspend your EOI anytime you want if you have made 2 different EOIs for 189 and 190
If they are in the same and yet if it can be done, i am not sure


Cheers


----------



## Rahul_UK183 (Mar 30, 2017)

newbienz said:


> Your points table shows that you have 70 points and you are saying that you have 75 points ?
> 
> You can suspend your EOI anytime you want if you have made 2 different EOIs for 189 and 190
> If they are in the same and yet if it can be done, i am not sure
> ...


Like I said, I will have 75 points....

1st July I complete a work ex milestone.. and I earn 5 more points...

They are separate EOIs. Wanted to save all the info and avoid the hassle of re-raising EOI, therefore thought cancellation as the last resort.

Nonetheless will check, thanks. 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Rahul_UK183 (Mar 30, 2017)

newbienz said:


> Your points table shows that you have 70 points and you are saying that you have 75 points ?
> 
> You can suspend your EOI anytime you want if you have made 2 different EOIs for 189 and 190
> If they are in the same and yet if it can be done, i am not sure
> ...


Is suspension and cancellation the same ? 

Or is suspension putting on hold ? 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Rahul_UK183 said:


> Is suspension and cancellation the same ?
> 
> Or is suspension putting on hold ?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


there are 2 options i think
suspend and withdraw

Suspend means that you don't want to participate in the rounds for time being
Withdraw means for ever

Cheers


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Rahul_UK183 said:


> Guys just noticed that 189 July rounds have been announced... first round being on 12th July and not 5th July as anticipated.... I will have 75 261111 points and hopefully should get invite in the first round.
> 
> However I had also raised a 190 NSW EOI yest as a backup... now I may not have the 14 days as planned before 12th july incase invited.
> 
> ...




You will get invite anyhow for SC189 (relatively soon) - why wasting a spot in sc190? Withdraw EOI - let people with less points a chance. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zizy86 (Jun 10, 2014)

Any idea when we can expect 1st invite from NSW in july


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FFacs (Jul 6, 2016)

Zizy86 said:


> Any idea when we can expect 1st invite from NSW in july
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No way to predict. Previously the states were a little slow to get started at the beginning of the new financial year.


----------



## mrIgor (Jun 27, 2015)

FFacs said:


> No way to predict. Previously the states were a little slow to get started at the beginning of the new financial year.


When financial round are ?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

mrIgor said:


> When financial round are ?


There is nothing called financial rounds 

Please clarify your questions 

Cheers


----------



## Rahul_UK183 (Mar 30, 2017)

andreyx108b said:


> You will get invite anyhow for SC189 (relatively soon) - why wasting a spot in sc190? Withdraw EOI - let people with less points a chance.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes .. I dont want to waste 190 therefore had raised it keeping 14 days in mind... assuming 5th July the first round will happen...

Now as the 189 is happening on 12th July... I will suspend my 190..


Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Zizy86 said:


> Any idea when we can expect 1st invite from NSW in july
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Last two years NSW started to invite after July, early August as far as remember, they may follow the same. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hjauhari (May 2, 2016)

HI Folks,

Since number of invitations got reduced significantly to 2000 for July 2017,when Can I expect invitation for ICT BA 70 points?

Thanks


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

hjauhari said:


> HI Folks,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




In first 1-4 rounds with sc189 on 70 pts. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jsabarish (Sep 7, 2016)

andreyx108b said:


> In first 1-4 rounds with sc189 on 70 pts.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hey Andrey, 

Do you think there are so many people with 70 points because only the last round in 189 had called 70 pointers after pushing the DOE to 26 March, previous round had 11th August with 65 as a cutoff ? 

Second point - even if 65 was the cutoff for most of the rounds for SA/BA, all the 70 pointers would have been invited irrespective of what their DOE where right ?



Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

jsabarish said:


> Hey Andrey,
> 
> Do you think there are so many people with 70 points because only the last round in 189 had called 70 pointers after pushing the DOE to 26 March, previous round had 11th August with 65 as a cutoff ?
> 
> ...


1. I think there are might be more 70 pointers in the first 1 - 2 - 3 - 4 rounds, but not more than that in my view. 

2. Right.


----------



## Darshana (Mar 1, 2017)

hjauhari said:


> HI Folks,
> 
> Since number of invitations got reduced significantly to 2000 for July 2017,when Can I expect invitation for ICT BA 70 points?
> 
> Thanks


Hi,

How are you aware of what the number of invitations for July are going to be? Any link?

Thanks


----------



## nishish (Jul 23, 2016)

Darshana said:


> Hi,
> 
> How are you aware of what the number of invitations for July are going to be? Any link?
> 
> Thanks


https://www.border.gov.au/Busi/Empl/skillselect#tab-content-2
I think he/she is talking about visa 189. The next invitation rounds for visa 189 were declared recently.


----------



## Darshana (Mar 1, 2017)

nishish said:


> https://www.border.gov.au/Busi/Empl/skillselect#tab-content-2
> I think he/she is talking about visa 189. The next invitation rounds for visa 189 were declared recently.


Oh got it! Thanks
Quite surprised about the drastic cut though! I thought the budget had announced same intake as last year... This is depressing


----------



## nishish (Jul 23, 2016)

Darshana said:


> Oh got it! Thanks
> Quite surprised about the drastic cut though! I thought the budget had announced same intake as last year... This is depressing


I think it is because of the new Newzealand pathway. It is to be included in the subclass 189 visa. So some invite may be for that stream and hence less invites for the points-tested stream. This is just my guess though.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

nishish said:


> I think it is because of the new Newzealand pathway. It is to be included in the subclass 189 visa. So some invite may be for that stream and hence less invites for the points-tested stream. This is just my guess though.




I am not sure what cut? Rounds are sometimes adjusted to make sure that invites are spread throughout they year evenly. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jsabarish (Sep 7, 2016)

andreyx108b said:


> I am not sure what cut? Rounds are sometimes adjusted to make sure that invites are spread throughout they year evenly.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I see the new list in the Immigration website. I see Systems Analyst and BA not in Short Term Skills, apparently for 190.. but Victoria has recently published a list in which both of these occupations are mentioned...

How should I interpret this ?


----------



## nishish (Jul 23, 2016)

andreyx108b said:


> I am not sure what cut? Rounds are sometimes adjusted to make sure that invites are spread throughout they year evenly.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I understand your point of view mate. I read that a new Newzealand pathway is going to be introduced and that some of the 189 invite quota will go to that stream. I forgot to bookmark the link though so can't provide it here. If I come across it. I will post it. Thanks for giving the other point of view.


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

jsabarish said:


> I see the new list in the Immigration website. I see Systems Analyst and BA not in Short Term Skills, apparently for 190.. but Victoria has recently published a list in which both of these occupations are mentioned...
> 
> How should I interpret this ?


I think Victoria may revise their list because DIBP is final authority


----------



## jsabarish (Sep 7, 2016)

sultan_azam said:


> I think Victoria may revise their list because DIBP is final authority


After another reading, I believe 190 can utilize both Skilled Occupation Lists (Medium and short term)

Experts - your suggestions are welcome


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

jsabarish said:


> After another reading, I believe 190 can utilize both Skilled Occupation Lists (Medium and short term)
> 
> Experts - your suggestions are welcome


That's correct 
However, there are certain occupations in 189 which have been marked with Y and those have been kept out of the purview of 190

Cheers


----------



## shaz3698 (Apr 5, 2017)

Please share me the link where I can find states occupation lists and skilled independent list
Thanks


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

shaz3698 said:


> Please share me the link where I can find states occupation lists and skilled independent list
> Thanks


https://www.legislation.gov.au/Details/F2017L00850/Html/Text

MLTSSL is independent and STSOL is state

States can sponsor both MLTSSL and STSOL except those occupations in MLTSSL which have been marked with a Y

Cheers


----------



## shaz3698 (Apr 5, 2017)

Thanks alot


----------



## Qarout (Feb 26, 2016)

Please correct me if I am wrong!

So about civil engineering (233211) is not valid anymore for ppl who wants to apply for 190 visa?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Qarout said:


> Please correct me if I am wrong!
> 
> So about civil engineering (233211) is not valid anymore for ppl who wants to apply for 190 visa?


It's valid..it doesn't have a Y against the entry
Only those with a Y are not allowed against 190 and not the other way round 

Cheers


----------



## Qarout (Feb 26, 2016)

newbienz said:


> Qarout said:
> 
> 
> > Please correct me if I am wrong!
> ...


Oh, thanks a lot.
For a moment I thought that take it out. XD
I hope to get invitation soon!

Thanks mate


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

jsabarish said:


> After another reading, I believe 190 can utilize both Skilled Occupation Lists (Medium and short term)
> 
> Experts - your suggestions are welcome


Thats correct!


----------



## jaimin1085 (Jun 23, 2017)

When would be the skilled nomination list for NSW be uploaded? I see that today DIBP published their new list of long, medium and short term. 

on NSW website, i only see the latest list available is from april 19, 2017.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

jsabarish said:


> I see the new list in the Immigration website. I see Systems Analyst and BA not in Short Term Skills, apparently for 190.. but Victoria has recently published a list in which both of these occupations are mentioned...
> 
> 
> 
> How should I interpret this ?




As long as occupations are in the state in demand list - you are eligible 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nishish (Jul 23, 2016)

jsabarish said:


> I see the new list in the Immigration website. I see Systems Analyst and BA not in Short Term Skills, apparently for 190.. but Victoria has recently published a list in which both of these occupations are mentioned...
> 
> How should I interpret this ?


Are you talking about ANZSCO 261111 and 261112? This is because they are on the MLTSSL list and those occupations which are not marked as Y can apply for both 189 and 190. Therefore, they are not mentioned again in the STSOL.


----------



## Gaurav9106 (Mar 15, 2017)

I could see on website , it is mentioned that you have to select NSW as your preferred location . I submitted EOI earlier in June with preferred location as Any. 

Should i change it now or proceed with what i have already submitted ?


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

Gaurav9106 said:


> I could see on website , it is mentioned that you have to select NSW as your preferred location . I submitted EOI earlier in June with preferred location as Any.
> 
> Should i change it now or proceed with what i have already submitted ?


It doesn't matter what you chose. If NSW wants to invite you, they will. Choosing Any or a particular state means you are open to all or just one. People with Any got NSW 190.

All that matters is if NSW finds you suitable and wants to invite you.

Make sure you selected you are open to live outside Capital City for more chance though.


----------



## StrugglerAnkush (Feb 9, 2015)

hjauhari said:


> HI Folks,
> 
> Since number of invitations got reduced significantly to 2000 for July 2017,when Can I expect invitation for ICT BA 70 points?
> 
> Thanks


Hi Mate,

From where you get the information of the exact number of occupation available for July 2017. As far as I am checking I could not get the number of occupations available for year 2017.

Thank you in advance,
Mittal


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

StrugglerAnkush said:


> Hi Mate,
> 
> From where you get the information of the exact number of occupation available for July 2017. As far as I am checking I could not get the number of occupations available for year 2017.
> 
> ...


http://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Work/Skil

Check _Invitation Rounds_ Tab, _Next Invitation Rounds_ section. Its clearly shows 1000 invitations for each round and having 2 rounds in July 2017.


----------



## jfperez05 (Oct 28, 2013)

StrugglerAnkush said:


> Hi Mate,
> 
> From where you get the information of the exact number of occupation available for July 2017. As far as I am checking I could not get the number of occupations available for year 2017.
> 
> ...


I think this dude is talking about the # of invitation rounds for the GSM 189 visa program and not the 190 state nomination. NSW has not yet released the migration plan for 2017-18.


----------



## magnet_larry (Jul 4, 2017)

Hi all,

I am new to this forum, and I live in HK. I am just wondering what the odds are for accountants to get invited by NSW in the new financial year. I currently have 65 raw points without state nomination, but I will get another 5 points more by the end of this month when I will have accumulated 3 years of professional work experience. I appreciate it if anyone can shed some light.

ANZSCO 221111 General Accountant
Age: 30 points
English: 20 points (PTE-A with L 87, R 90, S 90, W 87)
Non-Aussie Degree: 15 points (CA positive assessment received)
Foreign Work Experience: 5 points (CA positive assessment received, but wont get the points until the end of July 2017)


----------



## Darshana (Mar 1, 2017)

magnet_larry said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I am new to this forum, and I live in HK. I am just wondering what the odds are for accountants to get invited by NSW in the new financial year. I currently have 65 raw points without state nomination, but I will get another 5 points more by the end of this month when I will have accumulated 3 years of professional work experience. I appreciate it if anyone can shed some light.
> 
> ...


65+5 has no chance... 70+5 currently has a backlog of 3-4 months with superior English. We don't know how things will change in a few months


----------



## magnet_larry (Jul 4, 2017)

Darshana said:


> 65+5 has no chance... 70+5 currently has a backlog of 3-4 months with superior English. We don't know how things will change in a few months


Thank you. And from what you described, assuming everything would stay the same, you are suggesting that i might have a chance to get an invitation from NSW around Christmas, right??? Am i getting it right?


----------



## Darshana (Mar 1, 2017)

magnet_larry said:


> Thank you. And from what you described, assuming everything would stay the same, you are suggesting that i might have a chance to get an invitation from NSW around Christmas, right??? Am i getting it right?


Maybe earlier. Superior English with work ex is preferred over superior English. So you do have a slight edge over people like me. I put my EOI for 190 on 25th Feb with superior English and 70+5 points, but I do not have work ex.


----------



## magnet_larry (Jul 4, 2017)

Darshana said:


> Maybe earlier. Superior English with work ex is preferred over superior English. So you do have a slight edge over people like me. I put my EOI for 190 on 25th Feb with superior English and 70+5 points, but I do not have work ex.


Thank you. Its nice to hear that. Hope the ceiling will be favourable to all of us :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Darshana (Mar 1, 2017)

magnet_larry said:


> Thank you. Its nice to hear that. Hope the ceiling will be favourable to all of us :fingerscrossed:


Well the ceilings do not matter for NSW 190... Only impact probably is that the greater the ceiling, the lesser likely people are to apply via 190 since they have a chance at 189... So yes fingers crossed :fingerscrossed:


----------



## samk315 (Jul 4, 2017)

Hello all,

I am new to this forum and looking for some clarification on 190 visa
I've submitted EOI in Skill Select for NSW, My concern here is do I have any other action from my end...like filling some application form for that state or So??
I am confused, please help me out.

TIA


----------



## Rahul_UK183 (Mar 30, 2017)

samk315 said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I am new to this forum and looking for some clarification on 190 visa
> I've submitted EOI in Skill Select for NSW, My concern here is do I have any other action from my end...like filling some application form for that state or So??
> ...


Wait for NSWs revert... and then you will have an action if nominated by NSW 


Will let someone else also confirm.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## shaz3698 (Apr 5, 2017)

Dear All
I have submitted my EOI 190 on 27th march 2017, no invitation yet, now want to do EOI of 489 state sponsor and 489 family sponsored victoria, do I have to do seaprate EOI or I should update the same ?
By updating the same will it affect my 190 any how ?
Please expert opinions
Regards


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

shaz3698 said:


> Dear All
> I have submitted my EOI 190 on 27th march 2017, no invitation yet, now want to do EOI of 489 state sponsor and 489 family sponsored victoria, do I have to do seaprate EOI or I should update the same ?
> By updating the same will it affect my 190 any how ?
> Please expert opinions
> Regards


What's your occupation code ? If it is pro rata you won't get 489.

I will say submit a new one for each.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

samk315 said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I am new to this forum and looking for some clarification on 190 visa
> I've submitted EOI in Skill Select for NSW, My concern here is do I have any other action from my end...like filling some application form for that state or So??
> ...


Yes, for last year the rule was you won't have to do anything to NSW unlike other states. NSW hasn't updated their 2017-18 procedure yet, so lets wait for the Occupation List and guidelines.


----------



## ndhankher (Sep 3, 2016)

Hello Friends,

I am trying to find an answer, if you can help.
The combined skills list releases has few new skills listed.
What does '***asterisks' mean if it is in front of a skill mentioned in the 'Combined list of eligible skilled occupations'. Lets say, if it is a University Lecturer that comes under MLTSSL and with asterisks, does it mean it is open for 189 stream. It is confusing to read the caveats around it.

Sent from my E6533 using Tapatalk


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

ndhankher said:


> Hello Friends,
> 
> I am trying to find an answer, if you can help.
> The combined skills list releases has few new skills listed.
> ...


asterisks usually means caveats which needs to be fulfilled.

Now there are separate lists for all PR scheme. 189 list is here and separate from 186 or others.

https://www.legislation.gov.au/Details/F2017L00850


----------



## Ahmed Noor Awan (Feb 18, 2017)

Guys, any idea when NSW will start to send the invitations in this month.....


----------



## shaz3698 (Apr 5, 2017)

It is not pro rata, it is a medical field occupation and around 1150 spaces are still available.


----------



## samk315 (Jul 4, 2017)

Rahul_UK183 said:


> Wait for NSWs revert... and then you will have an action if nominated by NSW
> 
> 
> Will let someone else also confirm.
> ...


Thank you!


----------



## ajji311231 (Sep 22, 2016)

hello

While submiting EOI there`s one section called family members and it has below questions
1.Are there any family members the client would like to include in a future application?
2.Would the client be accompanied by the client's partner in a future application?

Can somebody explain what it means?
Currently i am not adding my spouse in the application. May be after 2 years i vl add her once i move to Australia.So now should i select YES for both the questions?
What if i select NO here and apply for dependent visa later on,will there be any problem?


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

ajji311231 said:


> hello
> 
> While submiting EOI there`s one section called family members and it has below questions
> 1.Are there any family members the client would like to include in a future application?
> ...



Any reason why you don't want to add your spouse ? Dependent Visa can take 1-2 years or more and it is very expensive too. So, if you have to wait 2 more years after 2 years, that's a long time.

Adding her now is a much quicker and cheaper option.


----------



## ajji311231 (Sep 22, 2016)

zaback21 said:


> Any reason why you don't want to add your spouse ? Dependent Visa can take 1-2 years or more and it is very expensive too. So, if you have to wait 2 more years after 2 years, that's a long time.
> 
> Adding her now is a much quicker and cheaper option.


I heard that if my spouse is not working then my chances of getting PR are reduced bz they give priority to those whose dependent is working.


----------



## Zidane's Daddy (Feb 28, 2017)

ajji311231 said:


> I heard that if my spouse is not working then my chances of getting PR are reduced bz they give priority to those whose dependent is working.


That is a false impression. If that was the case people with small children would never be able to get into Australia.

As suggested by zaback, you should consider adding your spouse in your application. Applying for the whole process again later on is more stressful and will require you to pay much more that what currently the cost will be.


----------



## Darshana (Mar 1, 2017)

ajji311231 said:


> I heard that if my spouse is not working then my chances of getting PR are reduced bz they give priority to those whose dependent is working.


Trust me... You don't want to do that.
Only thing is that you won't get 5 additional points for spouse if she doesn't have eligible qualifications.
I am married to an Australian PR holder and we are struggling real hard for me to migrate. Please include her right away... That's better for you guys


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

ajji311231 said:


> I heard that if my spouse is not working then my chances of getting PR are reduced bz they give priority to those whose dependent is working.


You are applying for PR not your wife. Your wife's job or work has no relationship whatsoever with PR decision as long as she doesn't fail her medical and have no criminal history. I have seen applicant and their unemployed housewife getting PR in 15 days. 

May be you know better.


----------



## ajji311231 (Sep 22, 2016)

zaback21 said:


> You are applying for PR not your wife. Your wife's job or work has no relationship whatsoever with PR decision as long as she doesn't fail her medical and have no criminal history. I have seen applicant and their unemployed housewife getting PR in 15 days.
> 
> May be you know better.


Ok
So does she need to give IELTS or PTE before i submit EOI?
And what is the duration for entry date to expire once you get PR.Bz i will need to take my dependent one time to australia before the entry date expires.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

ajji311231 said:


> Ok
> So does she need to give IELTS or PTE before i submit EOI?
> And what is the duration for entry date to expire once you get PR.Bz i will need to take my dependent one time to australia before the entry date expires.


She needs to prove she has Functional English. She can do it various ways.

How can I prove I have functional English?

She can sit for IELTS or PTE and get at least 4.5+ 

Or she can get a letter from her college or uni saying she studied and her medium of study was English.

If she can't prove Functional English, then she pays VAC2 fee of around AUD 4885 (it is more this year).

Entry date is 1 year from Medical.


----------



## ajji311231 (Sep 22, 2016)

zaback21 said:


> She needs to prove she has Functional English. She can do it various ways.
> 
> How can I prove I have functional English?
> 
> ...



OK
thanks for your help


----------



## cn049 (Jan 2, 2017)

Is here any civil engineer here applying under 190 to NSW?


----------



## samk315 (Jul 4, 2017)

zaback21 said:


> Yes, for last year the rule was you won't have to do anything to NSW unlike other states. NSW hasn't updated their 2017-18 procedure yet, so lets wait for the Occupation List and guidelines.


Thank you for the reply.

Kindly answer one more query of mine, I submitted EOI in April-2017 which falls under last year 2016-17 I believe. So I have to wait for the communication from them through email, no need to fill any forms before that...Am I right?


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

samk315 said:


> Thank you for the reply.
> 
> Kindly answer one more query of mine, I submitted EOI in April-2017 which falls under last year 2016-17 I believe. So I have to wait for the communication from them through email, no need to fill any forms before that...Am I right?


Yes, according to last years rule. We don't know about this year. Better check in about 2 weeks time.


----------



## ajji311231 (Sep 22, 2016)

While submiting EOI i dn`t find any page or section where i need to provide information about my dependent.Does Dependent information/documents are asked after getting the invitation or while submiting EOI only i have to provide evidence of compitence english etc.


----------



## sumitgupta22 (Sep 27, 2016)

ajji311231 said:


> While submiting EOI i dn`t find any page or section where i need to provide information about my dependent.Does Dependent information/documents are asked after getting the invitation or while submiting EOI only i have to provide evidence of compitence english etc.


Its on the second page, where you need to mention whether you would include your spouse, and how many dependents will be there in future application. No more details are sought at this stage. You will have to provide all the required information at the time of Visa Lodging.

HTH


----------



## ajji311231 (Sep 22, 2016)

sumitgupta22 said:


> Its on the second page, where you need to mention whether you would include your spouse, and how many dependents will be there in future application. No more details are sought at this stage. You will have to provide all the required information at the time of Visa Lodging.
> 
> HTH


Then what if my dependents visa gets rejected due to any xyz reason,will it affect my visa(Primary) also? or just dependents visa will be rejected?


----------



## FFacs (Jul 6, 2016)

ajji311231 said:


> Then what if my dependents visa gets rejected due to any xyz reason,will it affect my visa(Primary) also? or just dependents visa will be rejected?


One fails, all fail. But they would have also failed the partner visa on the same grounds... so unless you were planning a divorce.....


----------



## FFacs (Jul 6, 2016)

FFacs said:


> One fails, all fail. But they would have also failed the partner visa on the same grounds... so unless you were planning a divorce.....


Also worth mentioning that you will need to include dependents in Health checks and PCCs whether or not they are migrating. (to prevent scenarios where the family is divided and cannot be reunited due to a dependent later failing a visa test)


----------



## ajji311231 (Sep 22, 2016)

FFacs said:


> Also worth mentioning that you will need to include dependents in Health checks and PCCs whether or not they are migrating. (to prevent scenarios where the family is divided and cannot be reunited due to a dependent later failing a visa test)


We are staying together and there`s no problem between us.
Also we are fit and fine i was only worried about medical bz who knows what may come out in test/reports,in that case even my visa will get rejected.


----------



## FFacs (Jul 6, 2016)

ajji311231 said:


> We are staying together and there`s no problem between us.
> Also we are fit and fine i was only worried about medical bz who knows what may come out in test/reports,in that case even my visa will get rejected.


As I said, regardless of who is migrating, all dependents will need to clear PCC and medicals as though all were migrating. This prevents scenarios where one part of the family successfully migrates and the rest of the family fail a later visa application, so splitting the family. The choice is yours, but from my understanding there is no compelling reason not to include partners in your 189/190 as migrating.


----------



## sumitgupta22 (Sep 27, 2016)

ajji311231 said:


> We are staying together and there`s no problem between us.
> Also we are fit and fine i was only worried about medical bz who knows what may come out in test/reports,in that case even my visa will get rejected.


Ajji,

Don't worry too much brother. If you are sceptical, you can do the tests beforehand at some private clinic. It might cost you couple of thousand rupees. But, you will be stress free.

Anyway, they just do basic tests, and see, if any life threatening disease is not there. 

Mind you, partner visa fee is $7000, and its just $1835 when you apply along with Primary applicant (through 189/190). Additionally, you might have to wait for 1-2 years to get the partner VISA.

Rest you are an adult, you can make the choice


----------



## Nikki1188 (Jul 1, 2017)

Guys,
Are there any chances of getting NSW invite with 65+5 points ( 261313 )?? Any idea how long will it take to get invite ?


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

Nikki1188 said:


> Guys,
> Are there any chances of getting NSW invite with 65+5 points ( 261313 )?? Any idea how long will it take to get invite ?


NSW 190 will be difficult. 189 is more likely with 65 points.


----------



## Nikki1188 (Jul 1, 2017)

zaback21 said:


> NSW 190 will be difficult. 189 is more likely with 65 points.



Thanks for the reply. How long it may take for 189 apprxly.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

Nikki1188 said:


> Thanks for the reply. How long it may take for 189 apprxly.


What's your Date of Effect ?


----------



## Nikki1188 (Jul 1, 2017)

zaback21 said:


> What's your Date of Effect ?


DOE: 24/Apr/2017.


----------



## sumitgupta22 (Sep 27, 2016)

Nikki1188 said:


> DOE: 24/Apr/2017.



If ceiling remains same as last year, you might get the invitation in 2nd round of September.


----------



## jsabarish (Sep 7, 2016)

zaback21 said:


> NSW 190 will be difficult. 189 is more likely with 65 points.


Why do you say 65 is difficult with NSW ?

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

jsabarish said:


> Why do you say 65 is difficult with NSW ?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


NSW requirements is usually higher than 189 for pro rata as seen last year.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

Nikki1188 said:


> DOE: 24/Apr/2017.


Anywhere from July 12 to 23 Aug I assume. Will get a clear idea once July 12 round happens.


----------



## jsabarish (Sep 7, 2016)

zaback21 said:


> NSW requirements is usually higher than 189 for pro rata as seen last year.


They were inviting 65 with Superior English for Systems Analyst.. they stopped inviting in March !

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## Nikki1188 (Jul 1, 2017)

zaback21 said:


> NSW requirements is usually higher than 189 for pro rata as seen last year.


One more doubt here. If a guy having 70 without SS score, why would he accept invite from NSW, he sure shot will get 189 right? Then no one will be going under 190 to NSW.

Correct me if Am wrong.


----------



## jsabarish (Sep 7, 2016)

Nikki1188 said:


> One more doubt here. If a guy having 70 without SS score, why would he accept invite from NSW, he sure shot will get 189 right? Then no one will be going under 190 to NSW.
> 
> Correct me if Am wrong.


Yes  that is the calculation we are hoping for...most of the people here are waiting for.!

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## Smarffy (Dec 19, 2012)

Just 5 days more to go!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

Nikki1188 said:


> One more doubt here. If a guy having 70 without SS score, why would he accept invite from NSW, he sure shot will get 189 right? Then no one will be going under 190 to NSW.
> 
> Correct me if Am wrong.


Yep, that's correct. Still we have hardly seen NSW inviting anyone below that for most pro rata. If it was for 65 points, it usually is for those with Superior English.

I said NSW invitation trend. Now whether people accepted or no, that's another matter.

If you want invite at points less than pro rata, then any state but NSW will do.

Now let me explain why and you will get some idea:

Every week when NSW decides to invite, it invites the highest ranked candidate first based on points. So, if they decides to invite 5 guys with 263111, then they are usually the one with 80, 75, 70 points before they can reach 65 pointers.

You can check immitracker for the trend by yourself.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

Smarffy said:


> Just 5 days more to go!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes 5 days, 19 hours, and 9 minutes left !


----------



## ANAIN (Mar 20, 2017)

Lets wait for another 2 round to get more clarity.

Guys there is another thread started for NSW invite from July 2017 and it's better for us to be updated on a single thread instead of having multiple one. Let's subscribe that and keep posting the latest info.........


http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...sponsorship-invitation-1st-july-2017-a-3.html


Thanks


----------



## Rahul_UK183 (Mar 30, 2017)

zaback21 said:


> Yes 5 days, 19 hours, and 9 minutes left !


I can see the eagerness  

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

Rahul_UK183 said:


> I can see the eagerness
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


Just wanted to be more precise or as I see it still 6 days left not 5.


----------



## Rahul_UK183 (Mar 30, 2017)

zaback21 said:


> Just wanted to be more precise or as I see it still 6 days left not 5.


For me its 11th July 3pm UK time 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

ajji311231 said:


> Then what if my dependents visa gets rejected due to any xyz reason,will it affect my visa(Primary) also? or just dependents visa will be rejected?




As far as i recall (not 100% certain), refusal of dependents will not necessarily the impact main applicant. Please search the forum - i think i saw a case.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ajji311231 (Sep 22, 2016)

Hi

While submiting the EOI on skillselect there`s one question "Would the client be prepared to live outside an Australian capital city?-> yes or no.

Now i don`t wish to stay outside an australian capital city,but m affraid that if i say NO will it create any negative impact?
Although they have mentioned it will not affect the eligibility,but i still doubt.


----------



## aminn_524 (Feb 29, 2016)

Hi there,

I was trying to login to my EOI but I cannot remember my password, so I tried to recover my password, however, I face this error :

An unexpected error has occurred at 6/07/2017 6:32:06 PM. Most outages are resolved within a short period of time, please try SkillSelect again at a later time.

anyone knows about that?


----------



## aminn_524 (Feb 29, 2016)

Hi there,

I was trying to login to my EOI but I cannot remember my password, so I tried to recover my password, however, I face this error :

An unexpected error has occurred at 6/07/2017 6:32:06 PM. Most outages are resolved within a short period of time, please try SkillSelect again at a later time.

anyone knows about that?


----------



## Smarffy (Dec 19, 2012)

aminn_524 said:


> Hi there,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




It's just a system error. Retry in an hour. Happened with me too when I was updating my eoi. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ajji311231 (Sep 22, 2016)

hi

I submited my EOI on 25/04/2017 but i did not add spouse in family member section for future application.Now i want to add her,but the problem is if i edit it now then date of effect will change and i will lose my 2 months.
So shall i create new skill select account and file new EOI?
Can same person file 2 EOI`s for same state?


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

ajji311231 said:


> hi
> 
> I submited my EOI on 25/04/2017 but i did not add spouse in family member section for future application.Now i want to add her,but the problem is if i edit it now then date of effect will change and i will lose my 2 months.
> So shall i create new skill select account and file new EOI?
> Can same person file 2 EOI`s for same state?


The DOE won't change. DOE changes when there is a change of points. In fact you should add your spouse cos if you have spouse and you didn't add her, it looks odd.


----------



## Gaurav9106 (Mar 15, 2017)

*Selection through EOI*

Is it true that NSW nomination for Software engineer(261313) happens through Skill select only ?


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

Gaurav9106 said:


> Is it true that NSW nomination for Software engineer(261313) happens through Skill select only ?


NSW invites every single occupation the same way. There is no other way for certain occupations.

But yes, you can't get invite unless you submit a 190 EOI.


----------



## commie_rick (Dec 15, 2012)

Nikki1188 said:


> One more doubt here. If a guy having 70 without SS score, why would he accept invite from NSW, he sure shot will get 189 right? Then no one will be going under 190 to NSW.
> 
> Correct me if Am wrong.


I've 70+5 and was invited by nsw . My occupation has 6 months of back log for 189


----------



## Gaurav9106 (Mar 15, 2017)

Thanks mate.. Submitted EOI earlier in June and waiting for Invite from state. Not sure , How long will it take ?


----------



## rmuthusamy5 (Feb 7, 2017)

*EOI for SC190 - ANZSCO:262113*

Hi Friends,

I have applied EOI last month for NSW (SC190) and my ANZSCO code is 262113- System Administrator. has anyone received any invitation so far? are any other states open for EOI ? I am claiming 60 points including sponsership - does this score enough or i need to re-appear PTE ? Am i likely to receive invitation for this code? my ACS expires Nov 2017. Your valuable suggestions are appreciated.


----------



## Vmk (Mar 29, 2017)

Hi All,

Can someone pls tell me the chances of getting sponsor ship from NSW for 261312( Developer programmer) with 60+5 points ?

I have submitted my EOI on 4th March 2017

Thanks


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

Vmk said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Can someone pls tell me the chances of getting sponsor ship from NSW for 261312( Developer programmer) with 60+5 points ?
> 
> ...


No chance. Try other states.

Also new thread is here : http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...e-sponsorship-invitation-1st-july-2017-a.html


----------



## mimimaryu (Aug 8, 2015)

rmuthusamy5 said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I have applied EOI last month for NSW (SC190) and my ANZSCO code is 262113- System Administrator. has anyone received any invitation so far? are any other states open for EOI ? I am claiming 60 points including sponsership - does this score enough or i need to re-appear PTE ? Am i likely to receive invitation for this code? my ACS expires Nov 2017. Your valuable suggestions are appreciated.


Hi

I was invited by NSW for 262113 with 60 points on the 22nd of June.


----------



## santoshjhawar (Mar 14, 2017)

Dear All, 
I need help to get some information. I am currently awaiting for 190 NSW grant. I have applied as single. However i got married last week on 04/07. I am currently on bridging visa. need advise on whether i wait for grant and then add my spouse as dependant or can i update existing application in immi.


----------



## Darshana (Mar 1, 2017)

santoshjhawar said:


> Dear All,
> I need help to get some information. I am currently awaiting for 190 NSW grant. I have applied as single. However i got married last week on 04/07. I am currently on bridging visa. need advise on whether i wait for grant and then add my spouse as dependant or can i update existing application in immi.


Adding your spouse later on is a big pain... Takes 12-18 months for temporary visa... Please find out from dibp if you can add her right away... Saves a lot of pressure and delay


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Darshana said:


> Adding your spouse later on is a big pain... Takes 12-18 months for temporary visa... Please find out from dibp if you can add her right away... Saves a lot of pressure and delay


Second that. 

Get visa together.


----------



## santoshjhawar (Mar 14, 2017)

andreyx108b said:


> Second that.
> 
> Get visa together.


Thanks so much both... Just one more thing - do you know what's the usual period for receiving grant. Also, after adding spouse to existing application - will there be longer delays for grant. 

I have been granted bridging visa on 01/06/2017.

Thanks so much in advance.


----------



## Darshana (Mar 1, 2017)

santoshjhawar said:


> Thanks so much both... Just one more thing - do you know what's the usual period for receiving grant. Also, after adding spouse to existing application - will there be longer delays for grant.
> 
> I have been granted bridging visa on 01/06/2017.
> 
> Thanks so much in advance.


Absolutely no idea... The visa timeline is already dependent on the individual case. It will be impossible to predict how they would treat such changes


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

santoshjhawar said:


> Thanks so much both... Just one more thing - do you know what's the usual period for receiving grant. Also, after adding spouse to existing application - will there be longer delays for grant.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Should not major impact. 

The processed time is on increase now, so it might 2-6 months easily as it stands now. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## santoshjhawar (Mar 14, 2017)

andreyx108b said:


> Should not major impact.
> 
> The processed time is on increase now, so it might 2-6 months easily as it stands now.
> 
> ...


Thanks so much All. great help in providing the value information and feedback. I did notify DIBP via change in circumstance form. Sorry to bother again, may i know apart from Marriage certificate, what other documents are required of my spouse. Also if PTE is mandatory. if there is a link to documents required that you could provide, would be great help.


----------



## nkuyilan (Jul 12, 2017)

Wasi 1972 said:


> Thanks for quick reply.
> ANZSCO 224999
> Age: 15 points
> Education: 15 points
> ...


Have you got the invite?


----------



## jamarnath (Jul 11, 2016)

Hi , 

Request to update, by when will I get Invite for 189.
Is there any benefit for applying for NSW or Vic 

Occupation: 2613 (Software Engineer)
Age: 25 points
Education: 15 points
Experiance: 15 points
Language : 10
Total 65 points

EOI lodged: 05/05/2017


Thanks
AJ


----------



## sumitgupta22 (Sep 27, 2016)

jamarnath said:


> Hi ,
> 
> Request to update, by when will I get Invite for 189.
> Is there any benefit for applying for NSW or Vic
> ...


you should get in Sept-Oct. If you can wait till then for a bigger treat, then no need to apply for any state.


----------



## aminn_524 (Feb 29, 2016)

I there, 

I can see in immitracker website, people with 65 point, ielts 8 and DOE 22April got their invitation from NSW for 261312, but with the same point and ielts and DOE 30 March, I have NOT received for 261313, what is going on? is there any difference between software engineer and developer programmer for NSW?


----------



## sumitgupta22 (Sep 27, 2016)

aminn_524 said:


> I there,
> 
> I can see in immitracker website, people with 65 point, ielts 8 and DOE 22April got their invitation from NSW for 261312, but with the same point and ielts and DOE 30 March, I have NOT received for 261313, what is going on? is there any difference between software engineer and developer programmer for NSW?


Yes. NSW changes their requirement time to time. For example, when I had 65 points back in Dec/Jan, they were inviting people with 8+ exp only. After I came down to 60. They started calling people even with no exp but with 65 points. Later in Feb end/March starting they even called people with 60 points but Superior English. 

At your stage, towards the end of Financial year, they called 261312 instead of 261313. So, it more of your luck when you are stuck at the boundary. 

But, everything happens for a reason, you should get your bigger prize (189) in couple of months. So have little patience.


----------



## mike129 (Nov 4, 2013)

sumitgupta22 said:


> Yes. NSW changes their requirement time to time. For example, when I had 65 points back in Dec/Jan, they were inviting people with 8+ exp only. After I came down to 60. They started calling people even with no exp but with 65 points. Later in Feb end/March starting they even called people with 60 points but Superior English.
> 
> At your stage, towards the end of Financial year, they called 261312 instead of 261313. So, it more of your luck when you are stuck at the boundary.
> 
> But, everything happens for a reason, you should get your bigger prize (189) in couple of months. So have little patience.


In my opinion the problem is that you are updating your EOI multiple times ,so the date of effects changes .You have good points 65 is good you just need to chill and leave your EOI for 3 months at least without updating it.


----------



## mike129 (Nov 4, 2013)

jamarnath said:


> Hi ,
> 
> Request to update, by when will I get Invite for 189.
> Is there any benefit for applying for NSW or Vic
> ...


Victoria was good option before this new system  .I was planning to apply but changed my mind , because now they don't give timeline for ICT occuptions


----------



## mike129 (Nov 4, 2013)

zaback21 said:


> The DOE won't change. DOE changes when there is a change of points. In fact you should add your spouse cos if you have spouse and you didn't add her, it looks odd.


I have to disagree with you my friend DOE changes when you make any update in your regardless points changed or not .


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

mike129 said:


> I have to disagree with you my friend DOE changes when you make any update in your regardless points changed or not .


Zaback is correct

I have made 3 changes in my EOI after lodging like my designation etc.
The date of effect is still the original although the last date of change changes.
But the important date is date of effect and that does not change

Cheers


----------



## vesnacerroni (Mar 4, 2017)

mike129 said:


> Victoria was good option before this new system  .I was planning to apply but changed my mind , because now they don't give timeline for ICT occuptions


What do you mean by they don't give timeline?


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

mike129 said:


> I have to disagree with you my friend DOE changes when you make any update in your regardless points changed or not .


newbienz already answered it, but I will just quote what DIBP said and what you agreed to before submitting your EOI. Rest you decide.
*
DIBP: *



> Will update their EOI details immediately as they become aware of a change in circumstances or if there is any change relating to information they have provided in this EOI


----------



## lingling (Nov 27, 2016)

zaback21 said:


> newbienz already answered it, but I will just quote what DIBP said and what you agreed to before submitting your EOI. Rest you decide.
> *
> DIBP: *


Just to clarify my understanding on this issue. If I lodged my EOI at 65 points on 1st July 2017 but changes it to 70 on 1st Aug (perhaps via partner's point), will my EOI date still be considered 1st July when it comes to waiting list for invite?


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

lingling said:


> Just to clarify my understanding on this issue. If I lodged my EOI at 65 points on 1st July 2017 but changes it to 70 on 1st Aug (perhaps via partner's point), will my EOI date still be considered 1st July when it comes to waiting list for invite?


No, 1st Aug. DOE changes when point changes.


----------



## mike129 (Nov 4, 2013)

zaback21 said:


> newbienz already answered it, but I will just quote what DIBP said and what you agreed to before submitting your EOI. Rest you decide.
> *
> DIBP: *


Thanks for clarification I was confused by the submitted date ...So submission date doesn't matter I guess !


----------



## umashanker (Jul 31, 2013)

Dear all 
I have 6 plus years experience after assessment by ACS IN YEAR 2016 February. My experience was counted from August 2009 and i am still working on same company . Will i need to do ACS AGAIN IN AUGUST 2017 ? 
Another question when my 8 years will be completed in last of july or in August?


----------



## StrugglerAnkush (Feb 9, 2015)

umashanker said:


> Dear all
> I have 6 plus years experience after assessment by ACS IN YEAR 2016 February. My experience was counted from August 2009 and i am still working on same company . Will i need to do ACS AGAIN IN AUGUST 2017 ?
> Another question when my 8 years will be completed in last of july or in August?


You need not to go for another ACS if you are working with the same company. You will complete your 8 years on 31st of Aug. So effectively on 1st of sept you will be eligible to claim more points.

Hope it helps.

Cheers!
Ankush


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

StrugglerAnkush said:


> You need not to go for another ACS if you are working with the same company. You will complete your 8 years on 31st of Aug. So effectively on 1st of sept you will be eligible to claim more points.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




However, new reference letter and paystubs, tax docs etc will need to be provided to DIBP. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## umashanker (Jul 31, 2013)

Hi everyone, 
I have one doubt about employment section in eoi.
My acs was done on feb 2016 which only counted 6 plus year but i was working from ausgust 2007 till date.
Now my questions is should i fill all employment or only i fill acs assessments?


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

New thread here: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...e-sponsorship-invitation-1st-july-2017-a.html

Better post there and keep only one thread.


----------



## omnipotentkrishna (Jul 5, 2015)

Hi All,
I have some question, I have submitted EOI for NSW 190 with 60+5 on 21-Oct-17. Still I have not received any update. Could anyone please suggest what could happen? 

Regards,
Krishna


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

omnipotentkrishna said:


> Hi All,
> I have some question, I have submitted EOI for NSW 190 with 60+5 on 21-Oct-17. Still I have not received any update. Could anyone please suggest what could happen?
> 
> Regards,
> Krishna


You mean 21 Oct 2016 ? What's your occupation code ?

Also, please post all future queries here: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...e-sponsorship-invitation-1st-july-2017-a.html

And state can decide to invite you now or never invite you. It's not like 189.


----------



## shaz3698 (Apr 5, 2017)

Hi
Which state is faster to invite ?
ACT or NSW ?
For non prorata occupations
Regarfs


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

For all new queries, please post on the new thread: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...e-sponsorship-invitation-1st-july-2017-a.html


----------



## Peppe91o (Mar 25, 2017)

Will NSW never e update the list and put back chemical engineer in? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Peppe91o said:


> Will NSW never e update the list and put back chemical engineer in?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




They will update the list, i would expect this week. 

Not sure about anzscos. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

